# What are you doing today?



## Alli

I’m hoping that by the time we get to page 8,000 of this thread people will be doing really interesting things again, but we’ll take what we can get for now.

This afternoon I’m taking a trip to Best Buy (since the closest Apple store is in New Orleans) so I can leave them my iPad. The eSim seems to have stopped functioning completely, and that’s caused other issues. Can’t even use a regular sim, and I can’t do that os update because it tells me I’m not connected to the internet. But I am! I’m here right now.

So off she’ll go, not even a year old. It seems that they generally just replace your device rather than actually fixing it, but I’ll be without for a few days. Sniff.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I’m hoping that by the time we get to page 8,000 of this thread people will be doing really interesting things again, but we’ll take what we can get for now.
> 
> This afternoon I’m taking a trip to Best Buy (since the closest Apple store is in New Orleans) so I can leave them my iPad. The eSim seems to have stopped functioning completely, and that’s caused other issues. Can’t even use a regular sim, and I can’t do that os update because it tells me I’m not connected to the internet. But I am! I’m here right now.
> 
> So off she’ll go, not even a year old. It seems that they generally just replace your device rather than actually fixing it, but I’ll be without for a few days. Sniff.



You'll have alternative access in the meantime though, right? I'll be staying in this weekend but the week after next I'm taking some vacation for the first time in a year and a half, long overdue. I'm fortunate to have a job that keeps me working remotely (in IT) but the hours are long and it's a struggle getting time off.

Time permitting I'll be giving you all a break from me  and hitting the road to get some photos both in San Francisco and east to the mountains.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My brother, to whom I am close, and whom I hadn't seen since last December, showed up for three days this week, - arriving on Wednesday afternoon, and departing very early this morning, because he had to return the hire car by a specific time  - and we had a wonderful time.

I hadn't eaten a meal with another human being in months.

We wined and dined (rack of lamb and my homemade ratatouille on Wednesday; my homamde blue cheese sauce - four types of blue cheese - with pasta, steamed spinach walnuts and an Israeli salad on Thursday, and my homemade chowder on Friday) in splendour and talked endlessly for hours; although we phone, and text, and email and tweet one another several times during the week, nothing beats three nights of relaxed, congenial, five hour (washed down with fine French wines, and my excellent cuisine) extended conversations.

This morning, I headed in to the farmers' market (it has traded in some shape or form in the shadow of a large medieval church (1320) for centuries), where I bought plenty of organic produce, (aubergines, courgettes, peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers, lots and lots of garlic - my unit of accounting when cooking is a head, not a clove - leeks, spinach, broccoli, salad greens, lemons, oranges), eggs (free range, organic), fish, cheese (aged Comte, Gorgonzola Cremosa, Camembert Rustique, and some Stilton), honey (from a chap with his own hives), and organic raspberry jam and three fruit marmalade made by his wife, and olives.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> You'll have alternative access in the meantime though, right? I'll be staying in this weekend but the week after next I'm taking some vacation for the first time in a year and a half, long overdue. I'm fortunate to have a job that keeps me working remotely (in IT) but the hours are long and it's a struggle getting time off.




Sounds like my son. When I spoke to him a few days ago he said he’d be willing to go to the Bronx if it meant a vacation. LOL

I hope you get some good and relaxing time away and bring back plenty of photos!



Scepticalscribe said:


> I headed in to the farmers' market




I keep forgetting to add that to my list of things to do. There’s a wonderful little place not far from the house. We passed it the other day and I commented on how we needed to go there the next time we needed produce. Maybe we can add a stop there today since we’ll be out.


----------



## Renzatic

Sometime during the dead of night, while the world was still asleep three separate water mains in my sleepy little town decided to go and blow themselves up for absolutely no apparent reason. We've been without water since. 

It scared the crap out of me when I woke up this morning to perform my morningly duties, because when I went to flush the toilet, the sudden massive rush of air pressure, and the resulting HOOOOOOOONNNNGGGG made me think I broke the damn thing. So I'll tell you what I WON'T be doing today: taking a shower, or pooping.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I’m hoping that by the time we get to page 8,000 of this thread people will be doing really interesting things again, but we’ll take what we can get for now.




Fun idea for a thread...    thank you!

I'll like doing "really interesting" things again pretty soon,  but for today it's about tediously seam-ripping away three poorly chosen borders I had stuck on a quilt-in-progress about six years ago in the depths of a November.  I took a good look at that quilt top again the following spring when selecting things to ship out for quilting, shuddered, wrapped it back up in muslin and filed it in a bin rack reserved for "what the hell was I thinking?!"

Anyway this is the jazzy basis for a quilt top that I'll be left with once again,  and I'm looking forward to picking and cutting better borders for it before the good light goes for the season of fabric-selecting.
​This is all just blocks of a pattern called a "fancy half-square triangles block."​Appealed to me because of a weird way of sewing some rectangles and squares together in a certain way, making a square of it, backing that with a same-sized square, drawing a diagonal, sewing on either side of that and then cutting it apart...  long short, never have to sew any bias triangles to make the blocks.​
Kinda looks like butterflies to me and it was fun using a lot of batiks and blender fabrics with a few novelty and abstract prints thrown in.





Past that in general now I'm setting up projects for winter that just require seaming of borders, application of bindings or hand-piecing.  Hope to ready some more UnFinishedObjects for sending out to my longarm quilter later this fall.


----------



## User.45

I'll spend my day writing my damn book chapter. Pre COVID and child #2 I could just hide away in the basement. Now my workstation is on the main floor so I can co-serve as the frontal lobe of the kids (some call it parenting...).


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Sometime during the dead of night, while the world was still asleep three separate water mains in my sleepy little town decided to go and blow themselves up for absolutely no apparent reason. We've been without water since.
> 
> It scared the crap out of me when I woke up this morning to perform my morningly duties, because when I went to flush the toilet, the sudden massive rush of air pressure, and the resulting HOOOOOOOONNNNGGGG made me think I broke the damn thing. So I'll tell you what I WON'T be doing today: taking a shower, or pooping.



Wow, that's brutal. Going without power is one thing but when you lose water that's an emergency event.

Three separate water mains in the same night in a small town? Something's gotta give there, seems awfully coincidental.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> Wow, that's brutal. Going without power is one thing but when you lose water that's an emergency event.
> 
> Three separate water mains in the same night in a small town? Something's gotta give there, seems awfully coincidental.




The city did mail out letters stating there were higher than expected levels of something or other in our water supply here a week ago. They could be using this little emergency as an excuse to flush the system.

Who knows?


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> The city did mail out letters stating there were higher than expected levels of something or other in our water supply here a week ago. They could be using this little emergency as an excuse to flush the system.
> 
> Who knows?



Well, if "something or other" doesn't boil out then I would be packing my shit and finding someplace else to go.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> The city did mail out letters stating there were higher than expected levels of something or other in our water supply here a week ago. They could be using this little emergency as an excuse to flush the system.
> 
> Who knows?




We had a minor earthquake quite a few years ago that apparently weakened a few junctures in water mains, some of which in our tiny system are over 100 years old. Anyway several of them went on the same day a few years later....  which was pretty unusual since the affected parts of the system weren't even near each other.




ericgtr12 said:


> Well, if "something or other" doesn't boil out then I would be packing my shit and finding someplace else to go.




Yeah at the very least past any boil-water order,  I'd be using bottled water and then using a pitcher filter and changing it out every week for awhile...  never mind any claims about a filter being good for hundreds of gallons.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> Well, if "something or other" doesn't boil out then I would be packing my shit and finding someplace else to go.




Just read the letter. It's a warning against higher than expected levels of some vaguely defined Disinfectant Byproducts (DBP) in our drinking water.

Fortunately for me, I drink seltzer, so I don't have to worry about being poisoned by our drinking water. Though I do take showers in it, so...


----------



## User.45

Renzatic said:


> Just read the letter. It's a warning against higher than expected levels of some vaguely defined Disinfectant Byproducts (DBP) in our drinking water.
> 
> Fortunately for me, I drink seltzer, so I don't have to worry about being poisoned by our drinking water. Though I do take showers in it, so...



You're just drinking plastic nanoparticles from the seltzer bottle. Unless you stick to glass. No winning here:/


----------



## Renzatic

PearsonX said:


> You're just drinking plastic nanoparticles from the seltzer bottle. Unless you stick to glass. No winning here:/




I get the 12 pack cans, which means I'm probably drinking potent neurotoxins from the aluminum.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Fun idea for a thread... thank you!




I know it was one of @Scepticalscribe favorite threads in the members only forum in TOP. So I figured we needed it here.

Meanwhile, great news. I reset my iPad and everything seems to be working well now. Cancelled my Best Buy appointment and will see how things go.

So now we’re going to just go see what we can do while social distancing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I know it was one of @Scepticalscribe favorite threads in the members only forum in TOP. So I figured we needed it here.
> 
> Meanwhile, great news. I reset my iPad and everything seems to be working well now. Cancelled my Best Buy appointment and will see how things go.
> 
> So now we’re going to just go see what we can do while social distancing.




It is a terrific idea for a thread, and it is the sort of thread that helps to generate a congenial, pleasant and friendly atmosphere on a site, one where people feel free to just chat.  Or air stuff.  Or just vent, occasionally.


----------



## Renzatic

My day keeps getting better!

I'm over mowing my elderly neighbor's yard, when suddenly...BAM! BEE SWARM! Got hit 5 times. I bailed pretty quicklike. Then, to add insult to injury, when I got back to the house, one of the little bastards flew out of my shirt!

...and the water's still off, so I can't clean up.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> My day keeps getting better!
> 
> I'm over mowing my elderly neighbor's yard, when suddenly...BAM! BEE SWARM! Got hit 5 times. I bailed pretty quicklike. Then, to add insult to injury, when I got back to the house, one of the little bastards flew out of my shirt!
> 
> ...and the water's still off, so I can't clean up.



Your day just keeps coming up with wins, doesn't it? I'm guessing you're not allergic to them or you wouldn't have had time to make this post while rushing to the ER.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> Your day just keeps coming up with wins, doesn't it? I'm guessing you're not allergic to them or you wouldn't have had time to make this post while rushing to the ER.




Yeah, I'm doing just fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidl;kvjakdj;


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Yeah, I'm doing just fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidl;kvjakdj;




@Renzatic: I remember tree stories full of arboreal drama and menace that you once related to a rapt audience of @lizkat and myself.


----------



## Citizenzen

Renzatic said:


> Sometime during the dead of night, while the world was still asleep three separate water mains in my sleepy little town decided to go and blow themselves up for absolutely no apparent reason. We've been without water since.
> 
> It scared the crap out of me when I woke up this morning to perform my morningly duties, because when I went to flush the toilet, the sudden massive rush of air pressure, and the resulting HOOOOOOOONNNNGGGG made me think I broke the damn thing. So I'll tell you what I WON'T be doing today: taking a shower, or pooping.



Good luck on the not pooping part.


----------



## Renzatic

Citizenzen said:


> Good luck on the not pooping part.




Eh, I've got a nice little copse of forest I can run to if the need to commune with nature suddenly arises. I just have to wait until it's a little darker out to use it without incident.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> ...and the water's still off, so I can't clean up.




I think I'd drive till I found a hotel with running water!  Camp out.  Get some KFC.


----------



## Eric

D_T said:


> I think I'd drive till I found a hotel with running water!  Camp out.  Get some KFC.



Fun fact, last time I ate KFC I needed the bathroom like 10 times that night. Not sure I can recommend it if you don't have water.


----------



## Renzatic

D_T said:


> I think I'd drive till I found a hotel with running water!  Camp out.  Get some KFC.




If it's not back on by tonight, I might start looking at some motel rooms a town over.

I can go a day without taking a shower, but indoor pooping is rather important to me. Especially late at night, when the coyotes are out.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Renzatic: I remember tree stories full of arboreal drama and menace that you once related to a rapt audience of @lizkat and myself.




Refresh my memory. I've had so many incidents with so many trees, it's hard to keep track of them all.


----------



## DT

I finished with the deck water sealant today, looks great, it's a bit darker (the deck planks, Sundeck, were darker than the framing), it was a transparent + tint, timber brown (Thompsons) specifically.  I wound up having enough to do the outer framing, so everything has kind of "normalized" to the same color.  The tinted treatment is neat since it still shows all the wood texture and whatnot.

I picked up this killer little electric sprayer (also called "no air" since it doesn't connect to a compressor), worked great, used exactly (like finished and ran out) 2 gallons.

Went pretty quick too, I probably have about 2-1/2 hours on the whole thing, maybe 3 including cleanup, moving furniture around, refilling the spray gun, and it's a decent amount of deck:  12' out from the glass doors, then 28' across the back, takes a turn around the side of the house for like 10', drops down about 8", goes another 14' to the front of the house (gate, steps), and on that lower area, has a 10' second deck area.

So I covered a TON of deck in short time.  4.6/5 on Amazon, on sale, and had a 5% coupon, so it was only like $38, "pro" grade guns like this are $150-200 (let alone large volume setups).  Plus, I've got some other projects planned so now I've got an new tool 

Hahaha, when I was at Lowes getting the sealant a few days ago, they were already putting out their Halloween decorations, wow, very early, but that's great as we're also decorating early.  Don't know if people recall, but we do it up huge for Halloween, last year I built a couple of animated rigs with motors - anyway, they had a fun little coffin prop, inexpensive, it's sitting over the in corner of the main TV room.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Refresh my memory. I've had so many incidents with so many trees, it's hard to keep track of them all.




The one where the tree (which you had neglected to prune, or cut) - following a fascinating discussion with @lizkat - that subsequently fell as you were chatting to a neighbour. 

But, the other tree stories also sound fascinating.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> The one where the tree (which you had neglected to prune, or cut) - following a fascinating discussion with @lizkat - that subsequently fell as you were chatting to a neighbour.
> 
> But, the other tree stories also sound fascinating.




Oh, that tree. I wasn't chatting with the neighbor when it fell. It happened late at night, after a good rain had softened the ground. 

I was up in my bedroom, goofing around on my iPad when I heard this loud, for lack of a better way to put it, woosh-rustling, followed by a quiet *fwoomp*. It was such an odd sound, I had to go out an investigate. Didn't notice anything immediately out of place at first, but it slowly dawned on me that I could see more sky than what I was used to seeing from that part of the yard.

Though it did fall into my neighbor's yard, and I did have to clean it up. I always wondered what happened to that guy. He had the creepiest little kid. She'd always stand on the porch, staring at me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Oh, that tree. I wasn't chatting with the neighbor when it fell. It happened late at night, after a good rain had softened the ground.
> 
> I was up in my bedroom, goofing around on my iPad when I heard this loud, for lack of a better way to put it, woosh-rustling, followed by a quiet *fwoomp*. It was such an odd sound, I had to go out an investigate. Didn't notice anything immediately out of place at first, but it slowly dawned on me that I could see more sky than what I was used to seeing from that part of the yard.
> 
> Though it did fall into my neighbor's yard, and I did have to clean it up. I always wondered what happened to that guy. He had the creepiest little kid. She'd always stand on the porch, staring at me.




And the other tall tree tales?


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> My day keeps getting better!
> 
> I'm over mowing my elderly neighbor's yard, when suddenly...BAM! BEE SWARM! Got hit 5 times. I bailed pretty quicklike. Then, to add insult to injury, when I got back to the house, one of the little bastards flew out of my shirt!
> 
> ...and the water's still off, so I can't clean up.




Hose out in the back yard? Bring the shower curtain out with you and you can get everything done all at once in semi-privacy.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Hose out in the back yard? Bring the shower curtain out with you and you can get everything done all at once in semi-privacy.




It sounds like it's a large scale outage, not just his interior water, so his hose too, neighbors inside/outside water, etc.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> And the other tall tree tales?




How about a tale of tall trees?

This one isn't that exciting, but it had dire consequences that have directly effected me

Until about 5 months ago, there used to be a line of these HUGE longleaf pines in my backyard. Those things had to be at least 80 feet tall, and they did an excellent job of blocking the sun from hitting my house during the late afternoon hours.

Well, my new neighbor decided he didn't like them. Probably because he was afraid they'd eventually topple over, hit his house, and kill everyone inside. Now, I can understand where he's coming from. It's a valid concern, since the top half of one of those trees did end up taking out my garage back during the 2011 tornado.  But still, he decided to chop them down, and now the sun hits my yard full on, heating up my house.

My life is a series of neverending microtragedies.



D_T said:


> It sounds like it's a large scale outage, not just his interior water, so his hose too, neighbors inside/outside water, etc.




Yup. There was no water going towards the house at all. The hose would work as well as the shower would, which is to say it wouldn't.

Though on the plus side, the water has started running again. There's almost no pressure behind it, and what comes out is a rusty brown color, but it is flowing at least enough so that I can flush the toilet again.

...but I don't want to take a shower in it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had you any say in your neighbour's decision to chop the trees in your back yard down?

Was this a unilateral action, or was it one carried out with your complete (and perhaps enthusiastic) approval, obtained in advance?


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> Though on the plus side, the water has started running again. There's almost no pressure behind it, and what comes out is a rusty brown color, but it is flowing at least enough so that I can flush the toilet again.
> 
> ...but I don't want to take a shower in it.




Also, there's usually a "boil notice" if there's a water line repaired, since the system can be contaminated for a while, so no consumption unless it's boiled first.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Had you any say in your neighbour's decision to chop the trees in your back yard down?
> 
> Was this a unilateral action, or was it one carried out with your complete (and perhaps enthusiastic) approval, obtained in advance?




The way my house is angled, the sun sets just behind those trees, which are on his property, during the summer. I didn't have much of a choice in the matter. Didn't even know it was happening until I saw the loggers out there with their trucks.

Here's a Google Maps shot of the trees to give you a better idea of what I'm talking about. You can't see my house in this shot, but I'm on the other side of them, to the left of the house just peeking over the hill.

...I miss them so much. 







DT said:


> Also, there's usually a "boil notice" if there's a water line repaired, since the system can be contaminated for a while, so no consumption unless it's boiled first.




There is, which makes me very suspicious about taking a shower in it. Hell, I'll probably use seltzer to brush my teeth again tonight.


----------



## User.45

Yesterday the loudest fucking cricket got into our home. I politely took him out twice and he came back in.
I really really really wanted to ignore his existence, but this horny little troubadour got on his moonlight sonata every moment I turned my back on him. I tracked his pointy ass down and politely kicked him, but this time through the front door.
The little fucker had already settled under the neighbor's window. They'll have a fantastic night.

This makes me wonder how the heck crickets managed to not go extinct.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Well, my new neighbor decided he didn't like them. Probably because he was afraid they'd eventually topple over, hit his house, and kill everyone inside. Now, I can understand where he's coming from. It's a valid concern, since the top half of one of those trees did end up taking out my garage back during the 2011 tornado. But still, he decided to chop them down, and now the sun hits my yard full on, heating up my house.




We have a similar tree situation, although our neighbor would be perfectly happy if we removed (and paid for) all the remaining trees. Every major storm we’ve had since Katrina has required a new roof thanks to toppling trees. Two storms ago, the pine tree on the side of the house got hit by lightning and split in half at an angle. The top half evidently started to just slide down the bottom, but when the branches came into play it jumped out a few feet, causing the knifelike bottom of the top of the tree to go straight through our heat pump.





We still have all these, plus a few in the front, and a couple on the neighbor’s property between our houses. It’s a real love/hate relationship with the trees.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My French class has finished for the night, and I am feeling exceedingly (nay, surprisingly) virtuous, as I have already done some of my homework for next week, plus a little revision.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> My French class has finished for the night, and I am feeling surprisingly virtuous, as I have already done some of my homework for next week, plus a little revision.



Envy you...
My daily accomplishments: woken up by baby at 430, fed her got her back to sleep by 530. Slept until 930. Pleaded to go out for a bike ride with my older one. Pleading took 1.5H, walk/ride was 45min...
Got her to take her PM nap in 20 min (new record). About 1H of catch up sleep with my face planted in a research article, and a red bull later I'm ready to conquer to world....


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> My French class has finished for the night, and I am feeling exceedingly (nay, surprisingly) virtuous, as I have already done some of my homework for next week, plus a little revision.




From one academic to another - cheers!

I’m not being that good this week, but my quantitative research class’ live session was postponed until tomorrow since today is a holiday, and my design class has no live this week. I won’t begin the week’s discussion in quan before the live session and the week’s paper is pretty much identical to what we did in the first quan class. I did do my reading for the design class yesterday, but won’t bother doing any writing until tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> From one academic to another - cheers!
> 
> I’m not being that good this week, but my quantitative research class’ live session was postponed until tomorrow since today is a holiday, and my design class has no live this week. I won’t begin the week’s discussion in quan before the live session and the week’s paper is pretty much identical to what we did in the first quan class. I did do my reading for the design class yesterday, but won’t bother doing any writing until tomorrow.




I hear you: well done you, and may I reciprocate your good wishes by sending you warm and hearty cheers, as well.


----------



## lizkat

Beautiful "extended weekend" here on the Tuesday after Labor Day -- whether folks here really wanted more weekend or would have preferred a paycheckable day on jobs that are slow to return to some kind of new normal.

Anyway it's sunny in the mountains today,  and a couple lingering robins seem to be like the rest of us: hoping for an extension of warm weather, despite our having left the traditional end of summer in the rear view for another year.

Blue jays seem a little annoyed the robins are still here, so their unusual calls are providing the comic relief "wallpaper" for today. 

What I'm doing today:  checking the caulk on the storm windows and getting ready to re-do a few of them.   This nice weather doesn't really fool me into thinking I can put that job off.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> What I'm doing today: checking the caulk on the storm windows and getting ready to re-do a few of them. This nice weather doesn't really fool me into thinking I can put that job off.




What kind of winter are you expecting this year? I saw they’re already predicting snow in Denver, but that’s not unusual. The heat in California is just weird. Heat, drought, fires, and earthquakes. I think I’ll stay here.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> What kind of winter are you expecting this year? I saw they’re already predicting snow in Denver, but that’s not unusual. The heat in California is just weird. Heat, drought, fires, and earthquakes. I think I’ll stay here.




Yeah once you guys make it through prime tornado and hurricane / flood seasons, it must start seeming like you definitely deserve a nice and not-very-cold southern winter.   

I never know what to expect up here, some years a lot of snow and other years bitter cold and not even enough snow to help protect mulched perennials from frost heaves when the January or February thaws show up.   Don't expect to luck out as well as last year on the snow plowing bill though,  first time I ever had to pay the guy for just ONE plow-out.   Usually more like 8, 10, 12...   very unusual.

Not counting on a winter like that again, so I've moved on today to other get-ready tasks, taking inventory of stuff like furnace filters, plastic and tape for the windows upstairs.  Mumbling "where did summer go?" same as always, even without the bittersweet reminders of farewell lunches with seasonal residents, most of whom among my pals didn't come up here this year.

Too early to switch closets around, I surely hope:  I have enjoyed seeing those robins hanging around, maybe they know something (or maybe they're just really dumb juvies).   I did fish a couple flannel shirts and one utility wool sweater out of winter clothes so far...  I'm in the mountains and out of NYC now for a long time, but 35 years of living there where landlords are not required to provide heat until October did train me pretty well.   It's in my head _*never*_ to expect it to be warm at night in September, even if I'm the one with the power to fire up the heating system at will. Solution to a chilly night before mid-October is the same as it was downstate: find a sweater and a blanket... then hit up the popcorn and a movie...


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> What kind of winter are you expecting this year? I saw they’re already predicting snow in Denver, but that’s not unusual. The heat in California is just weird. Heat, drought, fires, and earthquakes. I think I’ll stay here.



All fair points about CA. However, I'll say that all of the other seasons are wonderful here, mild temparatures, not a lot of clouds, humidity or rain and quite beautiful with all the parks and beaches.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> All fair points about CA. However, I'll say that all of the other seasons are wonderful here, mild temparatures, not a lot of clouds, humidity or rain and quite beautiful with all the parks and beaches.




Until 2020.

I just ordered myself a birthday present (it will arrive sometime in October, as will my birthday) - a modular kayak. It will be perfect weather for going out on the water. I have a friend who lives across the bay (Mobile Bay), so we can meet on the causeway and take off from there. A nice socially distant recreation. I’ll also be able to take it to my mother’s place and go out with my brother and sister-in-law.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Until 2020.
> 
> I just ordered myself a birthday present (it will arrive sometime in October, as will my birthday) - a modular kayak. It will be perfect weather for going out on the water. I have a friend who lives across the bay (Mobile Bay), so we can meet on the causeway and take off from there. A nice socially distant recreation. I’ll also be able to take it to my mother’s place and go out with my brother and sister-in-law.




Modular meaning you can take it apart to fit it in your trunk or modular like you can buy a laser turret module for it?
(both versions sound appealing)


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Until 2020.



And it will be again.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Modular meaning you can take it apart to fit it in your trunk or modular like you can buy a laser turret module for it?
> (both versions sound appealing)




If I can buy a second seat for it, I don’t know why I couldn’t get a laser turret module.... It would be awesome for those pesky Trump regattas.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> If I can buy a second seat for it, I don’t know why I couldn’t get a laser turret module.... It would be awesome for those pesky Trump regattas.



GIMME MY LAYZAHHHH! 
2A!&!&$&$&&&!&!!!

(long day...)


----------



## lizkat

PearsonX said:


> GIMME MY LAYZAHHHH!
> 2A!&!&$&$&&&!&!!!
> 
> (long day...)




Parenthood alone can do that to ya...  

...or working as an au pair, nanny, babysitter... 

And that's before the job (or lack of one, these days) and trying to be civic minded enough to maybe glance at a newspaper for five minutes.


----------



## Renzatic

Have you ever slept so deeply you don't move your arms throughout the night, and you wake up with your hands all tingly, and they feel weak for the rest of the day, like your pinkies don't have any grip to them?

That's what I'm doing today. Dealing with my funky hands.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Have you ever slept so deeply you don't move your arms throughout the night, and you wake up with your hands all tingly, and they feel weak for the rest of the day, like your pinkies don't have any grip to them?
> 
> That's what I'm doing today. Dealing with my funky hands.




Funky hands. Is that like jazz hands? Or is that the medical term?


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Have you ever slept so deeply you don't move your arms throughout the night, and you wake up with your hands all tingly, and they feel weak for the rest of the day, like your pinkies don't have any grip to them?
> 
> That's what I'm doing today. Dealing with my funky hands.




Only time one of my hands felt like that was after I energetically went to pick up a bucket of rocks I'd piled a bit too full... and almost dislocated my damn shoulder.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> Funky hands. Is that like jazz hands? Or is that the medical term?




The official term is Slappy Phalanges, but you know me. I prefer more coarse vernacular.



lizkat said:


> Only time one of my hands felt like that was after I energetically went to pick up a bucket of rocks I'd piled a bit too full... and almost dislocated my damn shoulder.




That reminds me of the time I hurt my back on a little three inch drop. I thought it was a foot deep step down, and I braced myself expecting such, but it wasn't, and I somehow managed to strain a whole bunch of muscles on the landing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Renzatic: I won't say that that's nothing (and, in answer to the original query, tingling fingers, kind of numb hands, on awakening, yes, I can tick that particular little box), but, how about pulling your hamstring (that injury beloved of temperamental, high maintenance, football/soccer players) while asleep?  You know, you turn over, and somehow, spend the following day hobbling about the house groaning and cursing, and emitting softly sworn oaths between gritted teeth.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Renzatic: I won't say that that's nothing (and, in answer to the original query, tingling hands, and fingers, on awakening, yes, I can tick that particular little box), but, how about pulling your hamstring (that injury beloved of temperament high maintenance football/soccer players) while asleep?  You know, you turn over, and somehow, spend the following day hobbling about the house grading and cursing, and emitting softly sworn oaths between gritted teeth.



#lifepast30


----------



## Renzatic

@Scepticalscribe I know exactly how terrible that is. It's happened to me twice. 

I also managed to jack up my knee once while sleeping. I'm still not sure how something like that could possibly happen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> @Scepticalscribe I know exactly how terrible that is. It's happened to me twice.
> 
> I also managed to jack up my knee once while sleeping. I'm still not sure how something like that could possibly happen.




It is not just terrible; it is not even incomprehensible, - well, it is - but, worse, it is *comical*.

I mean, I am a person who does not run, or jog, or sprint, strut, swagger, stride, let alone even manage a gentle trot, (except very occasionally), instead, a stroll to the local shop readily and best accords with my own personal and preferred understanding of the form of self-flagellation that goes by the name of "exercise".

So, to pull my hamstring while *asleep*.....is faintly ridiculous and more than a little ludicrous.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> That reminds me of the time I hurt my back on a little three inch drop. I thought it was a foot deep step down, and I braced myself expecting such, but it wasn't, and I somehow managed to strain a whole bunch of muscles on the landing.




That works the other way too: concentrate on getting everyone in the photo you want to take at the end of some gathering, deciding to back up just a little bit, just a little bit more.... a tiny bit more...    and yeah,  stepping backwards off a curb into the parking lot that you didn't realize you had suddenly reached.  Rude shock that.


----------



## Yoused

Getting serenaded by the, Mexicans I guess, in the kitty-corner back from here house. They have a highly amplified setup, so the bass, concertina, guitar and drums are like right here. Could be worse. It is like being in a cantina in Guadalajara.


----------



## Renzatic

I'm going to be getting my tooth pulled tomorrow. Rearmost top molar on the right side of my head. I broke it here awhile back, and never did anything with it, so it's slowly gotten worse over time. 

Let me tell you: it sucks. I got an infection in it here a few weeks back, which I was able to combat with antibiotics. Worked well until last night, when it started hurting me again. At least the timing's good, since it decided to flair up right before the big day.

Blah.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I'm going to be getting my tooth pulled tomorrow. Rearmost top molar on the right side of my head. I broke it here awhile back, and never did anything with it, so it's slowly gotten worse over time.
> 
> Let me tell you: it sucks. I got an infection in it here a few weeks back, which I was able to combat with antibiotics. Worked well until last night, when it started hurting me again. At least the timing's good, since it decided to flair up right before the big day.
> 
> Blah.



I've been there, I don't think there is anything worse than a bad toothache. I'm older and have falsies now but at one point it was so bad and they couldn't tell which tooth was causing that I had them pull three of them. Unfortunately, I bad teeth runs in my family. Hang in there, I know it sucks.


----------



## Renzatic

Fortunately for me, it's not BAD, just really unpleasant. Like a distant, dull ache that'll spike if I put pressure on it just right.

It really sucks, cuz I want to eat, but I'm kinda scared to.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Fortunately for me, it's not BAD, just really unpleasant. Like a distant, dull ache that'll spike if I put pressure on it just right.
> 
> It really sucks, cuz I want to eat, but I'm kinda scared to.



Especially if it's hot or cold I bet.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> Especially if it's hot or cold I bet.




Hot and cold don't bother me too much. It's mostly just pressure that aggravates it.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Hot and cold don't bother me too much. It's mostly just pressure that aggravates it.



My dentist always told me that was a good sign, usually sensitivity to temperature meant a root canal was needed.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> My dentist always told me that was a good sign, usually sensitivity to temperature meant a root canal was needed.




Yeah, it's a weird situation all around. I'm pretty sure it's not infected again, and the tooth itself seems to be fairly healthy. The problem is that it's split in half all the way up to the gum, exposing all kinds of things that shouldn't normally be exposed.

The whole thing has been a weird experience. I cracked it, which lead to some decay in it due to me neglecting it for a few months. That lead to me breaking it apart again here about a month ago when I bit into something that looked like an olive pit in the teriyaki I was eating. It got infected shortly thereafter, which FINALLY drove me to the dentist. I took the antibiotics they gave me, and debated whether to get a post and a crown, or just have it pulled. During that time, the rest of the decay fell out, leaving a perfectly smooth half-tooth in my head. I finally decided to have it pulled, because it's not a cosmetic tooth, and now it's hurting again.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I had impacted wisdom teeth (the two lower ones) which had the charming habit of becoming infected roughly every 15 months or so - awful, and agonising - (which in turn, gave rise to excruciating migraines).

Originally, when this problem initially developed in the 80s, when i was a student I was told it would require a full anaesthetic to remove the offending teeth, and I thought, "A full anaesthetic for an (expletive deleted) tooth? No way."

My current dentist, who is very good, after several x-rays, still felt that they were too difficult for him, and so, eventually, a dental surgeon was called in, and technology and dental treatment having advanced in the intervening decades, the damned impacted teeth were removed under local anaesthetic eight years ago. 

I think I have had one migraine since then; the agony was excruciating - so, the very best of luck with it, @Renzatic.


----------



## Renzatic

I was diagnosed (is that the right word here) with three impacted wisdom teeth when I was 18. Went under general to have them removed a few months later. 

It wasn't that terrible of an experience, all things considered. The worst part about it was fighting off the effects of the anesthesia following the procedure. I didn't even take pain pills for it, preferring instead to bite down on some gauze to put pressure on the wounds. 

That night, not even a full 24 hours after my surgery, I was driving around town, looking for a place to buy a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## lizkat

I had all my wisdom teeth taken out when I was about 19 or 20,  over Thanksgiving break from school.   They knocked me out for the experience on the day before Thanksgiving, and it was relatively painless....  or let's say that since I was not going to be eating turkey and all the trimmings on Thanksgiving Day,  I treated any lingering aftershocks by drinking (through a straw) some pretty decent Scotch my parents had on hand.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> I treated any lingering aftershocks by drinking (through a straw) some pretty decent Scotch my parents had on hand.




I wish my parents loved me enough to give me booze for my teeth back then.

Though on a good note, my tooth quit hurting about an hour or so ago, so I felt it was prime time to get a snack.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I wish my parents loved me enough to give me booze for my teeth back then.




Heh, I am pretty sure it was one of my brothers brought me the Scotch.   I remember my step-mom was annoyed that I was not downstairs helping serve and later to help clear up the debris from dinner!



Renzatic said:


> Though on a good note, my tooth quit hurting about an hour or so ago, so I felt it was prime time to get a snack.




Hope everything goes well w/ the tooth extraction.  I have one tooth in the back where the guy said as he filled some little cavity last time, "well the next time something goes south with this one, it will be time to take it out..."   Ugh.  It's like when they tell you there's nothing left to weld something onto when you take your car in for a little reinforcement lol.    

What I've been up to this weekend is hauling out my Seven Soups list...  since the weather's getting cool enough now to be wanting soup more often but not necessarily wanting to MAKE soup more often.   So for a few weekends in a row going forward,  I'll make a couple soups or broth bases,  and then stash most of it in the freezer in containers of a couple servings each.     I like to keep these soups in the freezer:  split pea, lentil, navy bean, and then the broths or veggie stocks to make a few more:  chicken noodle, Manhattan clam chowder, and one with cabbage, tomatoes, green beans and onion.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> What I've been up to this weekend is hauling out my Seven Soups list...Manhattan clam chowder...




So there are people who actually DO eat Manhattan style clam chowder. I knew it! The rumors were true!

You know what I'd like to learn how to make? Miso soup. I always order a bowl as an appetizer when I visit the Japanese steak houses, and I wish knew how to make it at home. I've tried the packs, but no, they don't taste a thing like what you get in the restaurants.

I'd be a nice thing to know right now, since I'll probably be spending the next 3-4 days on a liquid diet. Oh well. There's always yogurt.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> You know what I'd like to learn how to make? Miso soup. I always order a bowl as an appetizer when I visit the Japanese steak houses, and I wish knew how to make it at home. I've tried the packs, but no, they don't taste a thing like what you get in the restaurants.




Go to the store and buy a bag of miso powder. Add as little or as much to boiling water as you like. Throw in some chopped scallions, some mushrooms, and tofu. Done.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> So there are people who actually DO eat Manhattan style clam chowder. I knew it! The rumors were true!




Yeah.  The secret is good tomatoes, lots of onion and green pepper, thyme and cayenne pepper.    It's  the only right way to kill clams short of sacrificing them to that other Manhattan fetish,  clams casino.



Renzatic said:


> You know what I'd like to learn how to make? Miso soup. I always order a bowl as an appetizer when I visit the Japanese steak houses, and I wish knew how to make it at home. I've tried the packs, but no, they don't taste a thing like what you get in the restaurants.
> 
> I'd be a nice thing to know right now, since I'll probably be spending the next 3-4 days on a liquid diet. Oh well. There's always yogurt.




In a good Japanese place they're probably not even using miso powder or pre-made dashi either...   they'd be using miso paste  (and maybe even making the dashi from scratch w/ kombu and bonito flakes instead of using the dashi that almost invariably comes with MSG added).

I really got into all things miso when bumping into these sites awhile back... 









						What Is Miso and How Is It Used?
					

Wondering what miso is and where to find it? Read on for the definition, a few common uses, the different varieties and tips on where to shop for it.




					www.thespruceeats.com
				











						We So Love These 59 Miso Recipes
					

Miso is a funky Japanese fermented soybean paste that's probably been patiently loitering in the back of your fridge for months twiddling its thumbs, waiting for you to realize its worth.




					www.bonappetit.com
				



and don't miss crazy Brad's video there on Bon Appetit called Brad Makes Garlic Miso....









						Brad Makes Garlic Miso
					

Bon Appétit Test Kitchen Manager Brad Leone is back for episode 40 of “It’s Alive,” and this time he's fermenting garlic in miso. Brad has two of his favorite ingredients hang out in Fermentation Station in preparation for making a delicious garlic-infused miso soup. Join him on his lifelong...




					www.bonappetit.com
				




And OK so I helped derail the "what are you doing?" thread from discussions of teeth extractions to stuff that belongs in a food thread...  so call the mods, go ahead.

tbh if I had a tooth pulled I'd skip the miso though and settle for green tea or something for awhile.

What I am doing this morning is related to my 7th soup, the elusive perfect tomato one.   So browsing for recipes and realizing in the end it's all about having perfect tomatoes.   Hah.  One must grow them and probably from heritage seed at that, so I'll be settling once again for something a bit short of heavenly.


----------



## Alli

I just came in from the deck. It’s starting to rain. The wind from the early feeder bands sure felt good though. I should be doing my assignments for this week, but I’ve realized I can wait until Tuesday to do anything and get it all done without breaking a sweat. And I’m tired of being the overachiever who has everything turned in first. Although, that’s still going to happen.  

So I think I’ll spend the day watching MSNBC and the weather.


----------



## Renzatic

Tooth is pulled. It was a thoroughly unpleasant experience. Not that my dentist did a bad job. Quite the opposite. It's just that, you know, the thought of getting a bit of your head removed is a little uncomfortable.

There wasn't enough tooth left to just grab and yank apparently, so they had to break it apart, and pull all the little roots out individually. I was in that chair for over an hour, fingers in my mouth, listening all these cracking and drilling noises. Halfway through, I could feel the Novocain wearing off, so instead of just feeling a bit of pressure, it also took on a sore quality. 

Once the Novocain wears off completely here in a few hours, I expect I'll be having the time of my life.


----------



## Yoused

I am an aspirin guy. When I had a wisdom tooth pulled, they told me I could not take aspirin because it is a blood thinner. That was several hour of misery (acetomeniphin does nothing for me).


----------



## Renzatic

They recommended some Tylenol III with codeine for me, but I'm gonna do what I did when I got my wisdoms removed: bite down on some gauze, and ENDURE.

Right now, it doesn't hurt much at all. Just the occasional twinge reminding me that there's a hole in my head where a tooth used to be.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> They recommended some Tylenol III with codeine for me, but I'm gonna do what I did when I got my wisdoms removed: bite down on some gauze, and ENDURE.
> 
> Right now, it doesn't hurt much at all. Just the occasional twinge reminding me that there's a hole in my head where a tooth used to be.



I'm the same way, I was hospitalized with a chest tube in and told them I only wanted regular extra strength Tylenol, not III with codeine.  It sucked but I rode it out, that stuff just makes me loopy and nauseous.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> I'm the same way, I was hospitalized with a chest tube in and told them I only wanted regular extra strength Tylenol, not III with codeine.  It sucked but I rode it out, that stuff just makes me loopy and nauseous.




I've never taken codeine before, but I tell you, I was sorely tempted to fill that perscription while I was picking up my antibiotics.

I was doing pretty well immediately following the extraction, but while I at the store, the Novocain started to wear off properly, and I could feel my jaw tightening as my face swelled all the way from my ear to the right side of my nose. For about an hour there, I was not in a good mood. My poor pharmacist acted like she thought I was gonna jump across the counter at her when she said it'd take an hour to fill my order. I wasn't mad at her, I was just in EXTREME PAIN.

So I bought some ibuprofens, grabbed a bottle of water, and popped it out in the car. Now I'm doing pretty okay again. Only problem now is that I tawk liwke thish. 

...this hasn't been the funnest day ever for me.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Once the Novocain wears off completely here in a few hours, I expect I'll be having the time of my life.




I hate Novocain. Give me nitrous and I’m fine. It weirds out the dentist that I get cavities filled without that agonizing numbing shot, but the drill isn’t as painful as the shot in the gum! I once had cauterization without Novocain. Nitrous is a wonderful invention.



ericgtr12 said:


> I'm the same way, I was hospitalized with a chest tube in and told them I only wanted regular extra strength Tylenol, not III with codeine. It sucked but I rode it out, that stuff just makes me loopy and nauseous.




When I had my hysterectomy, the doctor came in to visit to see how I was doing and asked what I’d had for pain. “Nothing,” I responded. “No pain.” He looked at me and said “well I’d feel a lot better if you took some Tylenol.”


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> I hate Novocain. Give me nitrous and I’m fine. It weirds out the dentist that I get cavities filled without that agonizing numbing shot, but the drill isn’t as painful as the shot in the gum! I once had cauterization without Novocain. Nitrous is a wonderful invention.




I would've takent he nitrous if they offered it to me. That crap looks fun.

Though the shots weren't all that bad. I barely felt the ones I took to the gums. Only the one to the palate made me wince a bit.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I've never taken codeine before, but I tell you, I was sorely tempted to fill that perscription while I was picking up my antibiotics.
> 
> I was doing pretty well immediately following the extraction, but while I at the store, the Novocain started to wear off properly, and I could feel my jaw tightening as my face swelled all the way from my ear to the right side of my nose. For about an hour there, I was not in a good mood. My poor pharmacist acted like she thought I was gonna jump across the counter at her when she said it'd take an hour to fill my order. I wasn't mad at her, I was just in EXTREME PAIN.
> 
> So I bought some ibuprofens, grabbed a bottle of water, and popped it out in the car. Now I'm doing pretty okay again. Only problem now is that I tawk liwke thish.
> 
> ...this hasn't been the funnest day ever for me.



Sounds like a rough day, hang in there. The ibuprofen will definitely help with the swelling part of things as well.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Tooth is pulled. It was a thoroughly unpleasant experience. Not that my dentist did a bad job. Quite the opposite. It's just that, you know, the thought of getting a bit of your head removed is a little uncomfortable.
> 
> There wasn't enough tooth left to just grab and yank apparently, so they had to break it apart, and pull all the little roots out individually. I was in that chair for over an hour, fingers in my mouth, listening all these cracking and drilling noises. Halfway through, I could feel the Novocain wearing off, so instead of just feeling a bit of pressure, it also took on a sore quality.
> 
> Once the Novocain wears off completely here in a few hours, I expect I'll be having the time of my life.




At least the waiting for the extraction itself to happen is in the rear view and you're outta that dentist's chair.   Well done!   But I sure do know what you mean about waiting for nerve endings to catch up with insult committed under anesthesia.  

So to riff on that idea and distract you for a couple seconds...  did you ever stub your toe really badly on something immovable,  like a set of weights you didn't put back where they belonged?   You KNOW what's coming... and you CANNOT stop it from happening because "it" already happened and your brain is just waiting for the news:  just enough time for so much info to traverse such an amazing "grapevine" and deliver a punch with the heft of an all points bulletin kinda NYT headline.  

All I could think of when that happened to me was a quick "this is gonna...    OWWWWWW".

Speaking of typography and NYT headlines... and front pages... at least you were't featured in this one. Back in May when US covid-19 deaths passed one hundred thousand,   the Times printed the names and a brief humanizing note from the obituaries of 1% of them on their front page.  It _*was *_the front page that Sunday. No graphics. Solid typography top to bottom. And that was back in May. Now it's September and the death toll in the US approaches two hundred thousand.









						“Incalculable Loss” front page of The New York Times for May 24th, 2020
					

The newspaper publishes its first purely typographic front page in modern times, acknowledging a grim milestone in the Covid-19 pandemic.




					fontsinuse.com
				


​I remember staring at that thing in May before starting to read it and a lot of things flashed through my mind.

Not just remembrances of how media had taken note of assorted milestones of death in the Vietnam War, for instance, either by the numbers with photos...  or as singular photos like that of Eddie Adam's snapshot of the execution of a Viet Cong soldier, or the May 1970 photo by John Filo of Kent State student Mary Ann Vecchio crying out and kneeling over a fatally wounded Jeffrey Miller on the day the National Guard killed four student protestors and wounded nine others.​
But I was thinking on that day last spring more about how the USA in its popular histories has basically sanitized by summarization and statistics what happened to economies, cultures, to human civilization itself on this planet during the 1918 flu pandemic.    This time around at least the USA media outlets of record just aren't having that.   Part of that I think is because the US owns such a high percentage of those deaths for a "first world country" and part of it is just disbelief that our top level elected leaders have shown themselves so bereft of leadership qualities.

So yeah on this day while commiserating with you over that tooth gone to the dustbin but still plaguing you by its exit --and hoping you feel better soon! !--  it's impossible not also to commiserate with the whole planet over an affliction the end of which we can't even predict properly yet.   I long for the time when we can reminisce on what we were up to "back during the pandemic of 2020..." and feel certain that covid-19 is in the rear view. 

Meanwhile we've no clue what history will make of this era, but social media is certainly full of plenty notes on how we've all been  trying to cope with the spinoff of such a society-disabling illness:  everything from risky grocery-shopping expeditions and ghastly experiences of trying to home school kids of different ages to sublime virtual concerts and dance performances.   Not everything about the internet is a disaster after all.  At least we know we're providing historians with plenty input.  Maybe this round of a viral pandemic will knock some political heads together for the next time.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like a rough day, hang in there. The ibuprofen will definitely help with the swelling part of things as well.




That single 200mg tablet helped tremendously. I've gone from OH GOD I'M MISERABLE to just sorta sore.


----------



## Yoused

The first time I had a palate shot, the dentist failed to warn me how much it was going to hurt.

Since then, I will only go to a woman dentist, because I _expect_ pain from women. I even told my regular dentist that, and she did not go to any extra lengths to punish me.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> I would've takent he nitrous if they offered it to me. That crap looks fun.




Next time ask for it.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> That single 200mg tablet helped tremendously. I've gone from OH GOD I'M MISERABLE to just sorta sore.




That is my own go-to when severe pain nails me.   Once in awhile I get a sciatica attack out of the blue and have to resort to ibuprofen.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> When I had my hysterectomy, the doctor came in to visit to see how I was doing and asked what I’d had for pain. “Nothing,” I responded. “No pain.” He looked at me and said “well I’d feel a lot better if you took some Tylenol.”



I can't imagine what that pain must have been like, was it done through laparoscopy? If not I would think there's a lot of pain associated with a large incision. When I had my gallbladder taken out I arrived at 7 in the morning and was walking out of there by 11:30 that same morning, there was some pain but not a lot and I just took Tylenol.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> At least we know we're providing historians with plenty input.  Maybe this round of a viral pandemic will knock some political heads together for the next time.




You're a far more optimistic person than I am.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> That is my own go-to when severe pain nails me.   Once in awhile I get a sciatica attack out of the blue and have to resort to ibuprofen.




That is some serious pain! I’ve had pain. I know pain. But the one experience I had with sciatica was more than enough for one lifetime, tyvm.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> Next time ask for it.




I'm hoping there's not a next time, but if there is, I'll request it first thing.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> I can't imagine what that pain must have been like, was it done through laparoscopy? If not I would think there's a lot of pain associated with a large incision. When I had my gallbladder taken out I arrived at 7 in the morning and was walking out of there by 11:30 that same morning, there was some pain but not a lot and I just took Tylenol.




It was not laparoscopic. But it was not painful. They even managed to remove some scar tissue left from two c-sections.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> The first time I had a palate shot, the dentist failed to warn me how much it was going to hurt.
> 
> Since then, I will only go to a woman dentist, because I _expect_ pain from women. I even told my regular dentist that, and she did not go to any extra lengths to punish me.




My dentist uses Carbacaine as there was some indication I have had allergic reactions to Novocain.  Anyway that stuff, the carbacaine...  takes a couple shots to get started,  but then six hours later you might still not be really sure where your mouth is.  Nice thing though is when it does finally wear off, no residual pain.


----------



## Renzatic

Hey, is egg drop soup safe to eat when you have a hole in your head?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I'm enjoying this thread (and commiserating with those who suffered blackened toes (been there, done that, wisdom teeth extractions, - been there, done that, too - and so on.


----------



## SuperMatt

I'm keeping the old work website updated with stacks of new content from the marketing team while trying to write a new one. Yay. Talk about no motivation to load this content into the old site.....


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Hey, is egg drop soup safe to eat when you have a hole in your head?




Make sure it's been heated well above 160ºF for at least three minutes...


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> You're a far more optimistic person than I am.




It's true.  Those rose colored glasses are probably the only reason I'm still around....


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm enjoying this thread (and commiserating with those who suffered blackened toes (been there, done that, wisdom teeth extractions, - been there, done that, too - and so on.




I'm not exactly sure how, but I've managed to go my entire life without breaking a toe. I've bashed them a few times, but never so bad I snapped one in two.

Of course, now that I've said that, I'm probably gonna break all of them at some point.



lizkat said:


> It's true.  Those rose colored glasses are probably the only reason I'm still around....




I used to be that way, but recent events have made me a little more cynical.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I'm not exactly sure how, but I've managed to go my entire life without breaking a toe. I've bashed them a few times, but never so bad I snapped one in two.
> 
> Of course, now that I've said that, I'm probably gonna break all of them at some point.




Mind yourself for the next ten days!!    I often say I'm not superstitious but I dunno...  see I do remember once bragging that I'd never fallen out of a tree... and that was about a week before a bunch of us engaged in a simultaneous parallel climb of a bunch of poplars at the far end of our backyard. 

And yeah I fell after reaching about 30'...  the shape of that particular tree did break my fall,  so I ended up with a lot of rude scrapes and scratches and hairline fractures in a couple fingers from my having stretched out my hands, trying to keep branches off my face as I twisted around and hurtled towards the ground.

Fortunately those little fault lines healed up ok, although when the intern first looked at the xrays he said geez I hope you don't play the piano.  Alas, I was not off that hook for more than the few weeks of wearing awkward splints.   I think somehow that stubbing one's toe actually hurts more than at least my memory of having used my fingers to deflect tree branches.   (tbh I don't know how I survived taking on all my brothers in a lot of their dick-measuring contests while we were kids, despite my obviously being essentially unprepared. )


----------



## Renzatic

Fortunately for me, all my adventures in accidents turn out to be less bone breaky, more gristly and gory. I'm one of a handful of people who can actually say they know what their shin look like underneath the skin.

I have so many cool scars, it ain't even funny.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Love @lizkat's recipes; and no, they are a subject matter that is perfectly at home in this thread.

And, as for miso soup.....yum.



Renzatic said:


> Hey, is egg drop soup safe to eat when you have a hole in your head?




Do you have a clear chicken broth? 

The sort that come from gentle poaching (at a low heat, for around two hours) of some (really good quality) chicken breasts, thighs, (skin and bone attached, because that is where the flavour is).

Restorative, tasty, soothing.

I'll let you recuperate.  

Then, and only then, shall I regale you with the tale of my blackened (and I strongly, suspect, broken) toe.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Do you have a clear chicken broth?
> 
> The sort that come from gentle poaching (at a low heat, for around two hours) of some (really good quality) chicken breasts, thighs, (skin and bone attached, because that is where the flavour is).
> 
> Restorative, tasty, soothing.




Not immediately available, no. Since I'm nigh on starving at the moment, and thus lack the patience to make a good chicken broth, I'm going for restaurant bought egg drop soup.



> I'll let you recuperate.
> 
> Then, and only then, shall I regale you with the tale of my blackened (and I strongly, suspect, broken) toe.




Oh, I'm fine. The bleeding's almost stopped, the swelling is down, and all that's left is a lingering soreness.

So tell me about your blackened toes.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm enjoying this thread (and commiserating with those who suffered blackened toes (been there, done that, wisdom teeth extractions, - been there, done that, too - and so on.




We’re turning this into old people talk. Next we’ll start comparing our meds.



Renzatic said:


> I'm not exactly sure how, but I've managed to go my entire life without breaking a toe. I've bashed them a few times, but never so bad I snapped one in two.




I shattered my big toe once. To this day it doesn’t bend. I was on the floor above the car park and needed to use the loo. But my book was in my car. Can’t sit without a book! So I ran for the car. It had been snowing (NYC area), and when I hit the now wet concrete from the melting snow I flew up in the air and came down right on my toe. Let me just say that was a loooooong month.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> Of course, now that I've said that, I'm probably gonna break all of them at some point.



Treat your feet like you love and appreciate them very much, because you never know when you never will be able to again. One brief moment and suddenly everything is different.


----------



## Yoused

This morning, I heard a drop of rain. Maybe three. Not enough to do anything. The sun looks like a wan cigar end, a faint ember. Tomorrow we are supposed to get actual rain. I would go out now and do a rain dance to hasten it, but I do not know the steps or chants, so I would be just flailing around inviting emphysema.


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> This morning, I heard a drop of rain. Maybe three. Not enough to do anything. The sun looks like a wan cigar end, a faint ember. Tomorrow we are supposed to get actual rain. I would go out now and do a rain dance to hasten it, but I do not know the steps or chants, so I would be just flailing around inviting emphysema.




The gods care not for your style, only your dedication.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> We’re turning this into old people talk. Next we’ll start comparing our meds.




No meds yet except for that occasional ibuprofen when the sciatica demon pops in for a visit.  So far that's been a rarity, enough so that I get pretty annoyed when I cannot find a small sized bottle of that drug because it eventually expires and I have to toss most or all of them.

I have a feeling I'll really get sticker shock, required Medicare Part D insurance plan notwithstanding, whenever I do end up with some prescription or other...   just based on comments heard after village potluck dinners and fundraisers while we're washing up the dishes and putting the place to rights again.  Meanwhile my idea of a lot of money to shell out for a drug is whatever the last bottle of ibuprofen cost me over the counter at the drugstore.    Yes, I am counting my blessings while they persist.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> I have a feeling I'll really get sticker shock, required Medicare Part D insurance plan notwithstanding, whenever I do end up with some prescription or other... just based on comments heard after village potluck dinners and fundraisers while we're washing up the dishes and putting the place to rights again. Meanwhile my idea of a lot of money to shell out for a drug is whatever the last bottle of ibuprofen cost me over the counter at the drugstore. Yes, I am counting my blessings while they persist.




Remember things like GoodRx. Things are frequently cheaper using that than using your insurance.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> The gods care not for your style, only your dedication.



It was conclusively established 40 years ago that the gods are mentally unbalanced. I mean, look at Thor: he clearly has issues. You can call Athena kinky, but I think there is something else going on there. And Shiva just wants to break things. Lono, well, that one might be ok, but we have not been getting along with each other of late.


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> You can call Athena kinky, but I think there is something else going on there.




Probably some daddy issues.

So hey, I finally quit using the gauze on my jaw. My whole mouth feels funky and out of whack. I also keep having this problem where I get hungry and think, hey, I've got some fudge covered granola bars downstairs, only to realize that I can't have my fudge covered granola bars.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Probably some daddy issues.
> 
> So hey, I finally quit using the gauze on my jaw. My whole mouth feels funky and out of whack. I also keep having this problem where I get hungry and think, hey, I've got some fudge covered granola bars downstairs, only to realize that I can't have my fudge covered granola bars.




My one Chick-Fil-A exemption is their milkshakes. Highly recommend.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Probably some daddy issues.
> 
> So hey, I finally quit using the gauze on my jaw. My whole mouth feels funky and out of whack. I also keep having this problem where I get hungry and think, hey, I've got some fudge covered granola bars downstairs, only to realize that I can't have my fudge covered granola bars.



Plus you gotta feel it out with your tongue for the next week.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> My one Chick-Fil-A exemption is their milkshakes. Highly recommend.




As a supposedly liberal type, I know I'm not supposed to like Chik-Fil-A, but...damnit, their chicken is so damn good.



ericgtr12 said:


> Plus you gotta feel it out with your tongue for the next week.




I've been doing that since that chunk fell out of it. I'm afraid to do it now cuz I'm afraid of sucking the clot out.


----------



## User.45

Renzatic said:


> As a supposedly liberal type, I know I'm not supposed to like Chik-Fil-A, but...damnit, their chicken is so damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing that since that chunk fell out of it. I'm afraid to do it now cuz I'm afraid of sucking the clot out.



Why are we hating CFA now? Not that it matters to me, chicken is not on my menu.


----------



## Yoused

PearsonX said:


> Why are we hating CFA now? Not that it matters to me, chicken is not on my menu.



Kind of the same thing as Hobby Lobby or Home Depot. The ownership are assholes.


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> Kind of the same thing as Hobby Lobby or Home Depot. The ownership are assholes.



And why do we hate those, again?


----------



## Yoused

PearsonX said:


> And why do we hate those, again?



You are welcome to feel however you like about any business and provide them profits in exchange for you money for stuff. Hobby Lobby, like CFA, is run by dominionist christain theocrats who want everyone to adhere to their religious values. Hobby Lobby is everywhere because they squeeze most of their employees as much as possible and sell cheap Chinese garbage (much like another well-known retailer). I am not sure about CFA's labor practices. Home Depot is just owned by a right-wing shithead, so I avoid it (having alternatives).


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> You are welcome to feel however you like about any business and provide them profits in exchange for you money for stuff. Hobby Lobby, like CFA, is run by dominionist christain theocrats who want everyone to adhere to their religious values. Hobby Lobby is everywhere because they squeeze most of their employees as much as possible and sell cheap Chinese garbage (much like another well-known retailer). I am not sure about CFA's labor practices. Home Depot is just owned by a right-wing shithead, so I avoid it (having alternatives).



I've only been to HD all these companies. I don't think any of the states I've lived in had HL. Isn't Lowe's this category too?


----------



## Yoused

PearsonX said:


> Isn't Lowe's this category too?



It may be, but I have a hard time forgiving HD for their history – especially their strong support for W. Fortunately, we have a local-ish hardware chain that is the place to go. Several times, my former boss went looking for a machine part, tried everywhere else, and, of course, the local store was the one that had it. Every damn time. If I have the option to avoid the big chain, I will.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> As a supposedly liberal type, I know I'm not supposed to like Chik-Fil-A, but...damnit, their chicken is so damn good.




I don’t eat chicken. Apparently CFA has backtracked on their anti-gay stuff. I think the blowback they got in California hurt them. 

But oh their milkshakes! They are divine. And so good when you are sick.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> It may be, but I have a hard time forgiving HD for their history – especially their strong support for W. Fortunately, we have a local-ish hardware chain that is the place to go. Several times, my former boss went looking for a machine part, tried everywhere else, and, of course, the local store was the one that had it. Every damn time. If I have the option to avoid the big chain, I will.




One of my bros switched to Lowes or local Ace from HD for home improvement materials after HD tried to deliver him some deck lumber that had been underwater after the Susquehanna rose up in the 2006 flood :  "Like we maybe wouldn't notice?"


----------



## Renzatic

That looks like Soddy Daisy, straight up.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> That looks like Soddy Daisy, straight up.




Well we're way north of there but we were at least a buncha _*soggy*_ daisies that summer....

I had to look up Soddy Daisy tbh.   So there's a nuke power plant there.   At least we didn't have one of those getting overrun by the Susquehanna that summer.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> I had to look up Soddy Daisy tbh.   So there's a nuke power plant there.




Yup. We're all pretty sure that's the reason why everyone there has such lumpy heads.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Yup. We're all pretty sure that's the reason why everyone there has such lumpy heads.




Not to sound completely irreligious,  I might have thought it would be from having the Bible beat into their noggins.  But maybe not all of Tennessee is so inclined.

On another note entirely,  today was such a gorgeous late-late summer day that one of the cartoons in today's paper made perfect sense to me,  and I haven't got a damn thing done on my to-do list unless I decide to call "bench pressing" my dance workout for the day.  So tempting to just laze around outside while I can still do that in short sleeves.  Weird how we get this nice warm day after a frost warning last night and a cold start to the morning.  But I'm not complaining!


----------



## Alli

/me quickly adds “benchpressing” to the workout list....


----------



## User.45

Zoom job interview at fancy place #2.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Zoom job interview at fancy place #2.




That’s almost a pity. You look forward to extra niceties like lunch when you interview for fancy places when it’s not a pandemic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> Zoom job interview at fancy place #2.




The best of luck.



Alli said:


> That’s almost a pity. You look forward to extra niceties like lunch when you interview for fancy places when it’s not a pandemic.




No. 

I am rather partial to my food, would class myself as an excellent chef, and a somewhat greedy gourmand, but am also someone who savours food, and lunch, the sort of working lunch a job interview may entail - even if that lunch takes place in a really decent restaurant - would (or could) have me in a cold sweat - begging internal questions along the lines of will I spill something (on what my mother used to term her "continental shelf"), the structure of the day inhibiting honest enjoyment.

I mean: You really can't fight them over the bread rolls, or ask to sample their dish, or steal a last lingering prawn, or display your own (rather extensive) knowledge of fine wines......not in that context, not if you really want the job you are interviewing for.

Me, I'm happy to have coffee (and it had better be good coffee: snap judgments can go both ways....a cat can look at a king, after all), with interviewers: Lunch can wait until after I am on the payroll.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> That’s almost a pity. You look forward to extra niceties like lunch when you interview for fancy places when it’s not a pandemic.




Went well, up for round #2. Been very lucky these opportunities. It's almost like it's worth it working 7 days a week, 10 hours a day (it's not). Though my new habit of foruming def reduced my productivity.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> Yup. We're all pretty sure that's the reason why everyone there has such lumpy heads.



Have you suddenly decided to take up with the phrenology now?


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> Have you suddenly decided to take up with the phrenology now?




Ain't no quackery science going on up in here. This is about basical radiation based genetic MEW-tations, son.

Also, I ate banana pudding. It was good. I bought this pudding from the store.


----------



## User.45

Renzatic said:


> Ain't no quackery science going on up in here. This is about basical radiation based genetic MEW-tations, son.
> 
> Also, I ate banana pudding. It was good. I bought this pudding from the store.




MEW-tation. Hahaha


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> basical radiation based genetic MEW-tations



They are becoming cats?


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Ain't no quackery science going on up in here. This is about basical radiation based genetic MEW-tations, son.
> 
> Also, I ate banana pudding. It was good. I bought this pudding from the store.




I am starting to think your cats are not only posting on your behalf while your missing tooth plagues you,  but have been out shopping for your pudding and god knows what else they may fancy while they're at it.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> I am starting to think your cats are not only posting on your behalf while your missing tooth plagues you,  but have been out shopping for your pudding and god knows what else they may fancy while they're at it.




BUY CAT FOOD AND CARDBOARD! DO NOW OR ELSE!


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> They are becoming cats?




What could be better?!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Looking over my notes from my French class, and realising, that, although my dormant French vocabulary is being disinterred, I realised on Monday - and this was funny - that there are words I do not know in French (everything to do with fitness or the gym, stuff such as "exercise" or "training") not least because I have never used them in English, and they are not a part of my active vocabulary in any language.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Looking over my notes from my French class, and realising, that, although my dormant French vocabulary is being disinterred, I realised on Monday - and this was funny - that there are words I do not know in French (everything to do with fitness or the gym, stuff such as "exercise" or "training") not least because I have never used them in English, and they are not a part of my active vocabulary in any language.




It’s funny how your personal lexicon shades your learning another language. Once upon a time I worked for a French pharmaceutical company. I could talk to you for hours in French about phytopharmaceuticals, but couldn’t tell you I needed another towel for my hotel room. I think that’s a particular skill set I’ve now lost in both languages.


----------



## Yoused

*Alli*, how is the weather?


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> *Alli*, how is the weather?




Believe it or not, it is STILL raining, but the wind has wound down. The generator is still cranking along.


----------



## Thomas Veil

As long as "what you're doing today" doesn't involve climbing on your roof and waiting for the rowboat to go by.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> As long as "what you're doing today" doesn't involve climbing on your roof and waiting for the rowboat to go by.




Not this time. That was Katrina.


----------



## hulugu

Last night, took a crack at chicken nuggets based on the kid's suggestion, and ended up playing "what can be fried" with various vegetables in the refrigerator—including zucchini and Brussel sprouts. 

Next time, we're doing cheeses. 

I also subverted Democracy and bought some new t-shirts.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> generator is still cranking along



We had an outage last week. The hillside over yonder watched a power line in the wind fighting with a tree and decided to discover fire. Luckily it was only out for a bit more than a day, but boy howdy do you discover how dependent you are on the juice. Called up my friend and told him “_Power's out, we need to borrow your panels_.” He thought that was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> Last night, took a crack at chicken nuggets based on the kid's suggestion, and ended up playing "what can be fried" with various vegetables in the refrigerator—including zucchini and Brussel sprouts.
> 
> Next time, we're doing cheeses.
> 
> I also subverted Democracy and bought some new t-shirts.




I play a variation on that called “what can be airfried.” Tonight it was grilled cheese sandwiches. 

I ordered a t-shirt a few weeks ago. It might be here by Christmas. It has a bunch of lines from Hamilton. Looked cute.


----------



## Yoused

hulugu said:


> and ended up playing "what can be fried"



We went to Melting Pot a few times. Fondue is fun, but that place brings too much food. Only one of their main courses uses oil, the other three a kind of seasoned broth. If you have a hot plate, you might be able to do it at the table (they have induction elements that heat the pot instead of the element).


----------



## hulugu

Yoused said:


> We went to Melting Pot a few times. Fondue is fun, but that place brings too much food. Only one of their main courses uses oil, the other three a kind of seasoned broth. If you have a hot plate, you might be able to do it at the table (they have induction elements that heat the pot instead of the element).




Friends of mine are German, and regularly make fondue—cheese sauce for potatoes and other sundries, and oil for meats—with the old school candle set up. Good stuff. 

Apparently, my kid discovered that people fry Snickers, so we may have to try that, also.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> Apparently, my kid discovered that people fry Snickers, so we may have to try that, also.




They will fry anything down here in the south. It started, of course, with turkeys. Then they started frying candy bars, Hostess snack cakes, marshmallows, Jell-O, and my personal favorite - butter. Don’t even ask.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> They will fry anything down here in the south. It started, of course, with turkeys. Then they started frying candy bars, Hostess snack cakes, marshmallows, Jell-O, and my personal favorite - butter. Don’t even ask.




Hey, I love butter.  

In (almost) all of its manifestations.


----------



## hulugu

Alli said:


> They will fry anything down here in the south. It started, of course, with turkeys. Then they started frying candy bars, Hostess snack cakes, marshmallows, Jell-O, and my personal favorite - butter. Don’t even ask.




A fried Twinkie is a revelation. Butter is gross.


----------



## Yoused

We always get the fried ice cream at the Guadalajara Grill in Taos. It was big enough we could not finish one.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> A fried Twinkie is a revelation. Butter is gross.




I like sugar. I really like sugar. Candy floss is my favorite. But I don’t like fried stuff.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I like sugar. I really like sugar. Candy floss is my favorite. But I don’t like fried stuff.



Same here, especially cookies but I'm getting fat so I've backed off of them because I want to be able to see my feet.


----------



## Renzatic

You know what I hate? When you get home, and feel a little sleepy, so you decide to lay down for what you think is a quick half hour nap, but ends up being 5 hours. When you wake up, the sun's setting, you're confused as hell, and you somehow feel worse than you did before the nap.

That's what I hate.


----------



## Yoused

Now she has decided that my car is her kitchen. I go outside and see her working on her dinner in the groove where the trunk lid meets the fender. Some while later, I saw that she moved the bundle back out into her web (which she likes to anchor on the car) to eat it. I park backed up to a tree, so I guess it is fair game. And it must be a good spot, because she puts it back up whenever I get back from somewhere, and she is getting pretty big.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> They will fry anything down here in the south. It started, of course, with turkeys. Then they started frying candy bars, Hostess snack cakes, marshmallows, Jell-O, and my personal favorite - butter. Don’t even ask.




We're in the northern stretches of the Appalachian chain and a lot of folks here have kin in the south.  So....  yeah.   Deep fried macaroni and cheese is big in some of the diners.  I can't even get my brain around that idea.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> You know what I hate? When you get home, and feel a little sleepy, so you decide to lay down for what you think is a quick half hour nap, but ends up being 5 hours. When you wake up, the sun's setting, you're confused as hell, and you somehow feel worse than you did before the nap.
> 
> That's what I hate.




I did the grand panoramic take on that once.   Came home after working 56 hours straight on some rush job mandated by a court.  When I finally got that wrapped and got home it was around 7pm on a Saturday evening.  All I could think was man I just want to get some halfway decent food and take a nap, watch a little TV and then catch up on real sleep.

So the front end of that plan worked out ok and then I lay down on the couch for the nap,  or so I thought.  When I woke up I was feeling pretty refreshed.  But as I lay there enjoying not having anything particular to do, I suddenly noticed it was getting lighter outside, not darker.   Wow.   So disorienting.  I felt like I'd only slept for a hour or so but it was 7am.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> So the front end of that plan worked out ok and then I lay down on the couch for the nap,  or so I thought.  When I woke up I was feeling pretty refreshed.  But as I lay there enjoying not having anything particular to do, I suddenly noticed it was getting lighter outside, not darker.   Wow.   So disorienting.  I felt like I'd only slept for a hour or so but it was 7am.




That's never happened to me, because the first thing I always do when I wake up is waddle my way over to a clock to check the time. If the clock says 3:00, and it's dark out, I'll know it's 3AM. 

What I usually do when I've been up working or puttering about for longer than 24 hours is that I'll fall asleep right as soon as I get home, but I'll only sleep for about 3-4 hours. I'll wake up feeling like someone beat me with a boat oar, and will stumble around for another 3-4 hours in a bad mood before falling asleep because I'm too tired to stay up. Though on the plus side of that, when I wake up again in the morning, I always feel pretty well refreshed.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> That's never happened to me, because the first thing I always do when I wake up is waddle my way over to a clock to check the time. If the clock says 3:00, and it's dark out, I'll know it's 3AM.
> 
> What I usually do when I've been up working or puttering about for longer than 24 hours is that I'll fall asleep right as soon as I get home, but I'll only sleep for about 3-4 hours. I'll wake up feeling like someone beat me with a boat oar, and will stumble around for another 3-4 hours in a bad mood before falling asleep because I'm too tired to stay up. Though on the plus side of that, when I wake up again in the morning, I always feel pretty well refreshed.




I can't mess around with sleep schedules the way I used to...   I still do it once in awhile when I get interested in something and refuse to give it up for a reasonable bedtime.  But the price seems heavier now,  and more immediate.   Used to be the second day I'd feel like hell if I badly shorted myself on sleep or actually pulled an all nighter and then some.   Now it's hell to pay on that same day. 

At least I don't drink as much coffee as I used to back in the day.   I don't like heading off to bed and then discovering I am still buzzed by caffeine.   It's not the same thing listening to an audiobook because I want to,  versus doing it because I'm wound up on the 12-hour quarter-life of coffee drunk way too late in the day....  and trying to tell myself "hey you always fall asleep behind these books anyway so just play some of it even if you're too tired to listen."  All that does is tick me off  if I'm exhausted and would rather be sleeping.  

Speaking of audiobooks, I'm listening lately to Woodward's book _*Rage*_. Man, the WH staffers were crazy to let Trump steamroll their objections and so be interviewed by Woodward for that thing. Did they imagine Woodward was born yesterday? He played on Trump's weaknesses for flattery and attention.... I had to switch to listening to it in the daytime, because I was actually ticked off when the timer would kill it while I was listening at night in bed. Most books I just fall asleep for the last ten minutes of the timer cycle...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hey, I love butter.
> 
> In (almost) all of its manifestations.





hulugu said:


> Butter is gross.




Well, perhaps fried - as in a food on its own - but on toast, or for eggs, some vegetables, risotto (come on, a risotto is not a risotto without exceptionally generous quantities of butter), French bread, and so on...


----------



## lizkat

Today:  definitely time to pick up the pace of that checklist for "winter's coming"....   I have my furnace filter supply re-upped,  but haven't been out with hedgeclippers to cut back the jewelweed, thistles and goldenrod that thrive out back near the gas tanks.  Usually also have to take a pruning saw and lop off a few intruding branches of the nearby honeysuckle. 

I didn't reseed the grass there immediately after the gas vendor relocated the tanks and dug up a narrow little path for the underground feed to the depressurization box on the back of the house.  So of course the weeds leaped at their opportunity and in all these years I've never done more than just go out there annually and hack enough of a pathway so the gas vendor can actually spot his target during his September top-off of the tanks!   The jungle rules, even in the mountains.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> We're in the northern stretches of the Appalachian chain and a lot of folks here have kin in the south.  So....  yeah.   Deep fried macaroni and cheese is big in some of the diners.  I can't even get my brain around that idea.




The thought makes my arteries harden.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have spent much of today judging (I was drafted in yesterday, as a neutral) the weekly photography competition, in The Other Place.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> I have spent much of today judging (I was drafted in yesterday, as a neutral) the weekly photography competition, in The Other Place.



IMO there's a definite clique there you have to be a part of for those contests, although it's nice to see they're attempting to use neutral judging. It's like watching cooking competition shows, Chopped is one of my favorite, where they had "beat the judge" and the judges were all peers of the (fellow judge) contestant, after watching a couple where the judge won hands down I just stopped watching entirely.

Using this comparison, I also watch Beat Bobby Flay and in the final round they bring in outside judges for a blind taste test. IMO that's the ONLY way you'll ever get impartial judging. Same goes for photography forums.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The neutral judging only happened because the chap who had set the topic/theme for this week's competition went AWOL for well over a week, and a discussion as to who should be selected to judge ensued.  

I had stepped in once, earlier, several months ago, and was called upon again.   

However, I took advantage of the platform this afforded to make a few general points, as well.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, perhaps fried - as in a food on its own - but on toast, or for eggs, some vegetables, risotto (come on, a risotto is not a risotto without exceptionally generous quantities of butter), French bread, and so on...




To be clear, I meant fried butter. 

Onions and mushrooms cooked in butter are wonderful, and scrambled eggs must be cooked with butter, or one is beaten with a frying pan at my house. 

At my house, we have a few required provisions and butter is definitely one of them.


----------



## Eric

hulugu said:


> To be clear, I meant fried butter.
> 
> Onions and mushrooms cooked in butter are wonderful, and scrambled eggs must be cooked with butter, or one is beaten with a frying pan at my house.
> 
> At my house, we have a few required provisions and butter is definitely one of them.



Agreed, I've been on a sauteed onions in butter kick lately and also use it for my eggs both scrambled and fried.


----------



## hulugu

ericgtr12 said:


> Agreed, I've been on a sauteed onions in butter kick lately and also use it for my eggs both scrambled and fried.




My wife has discovered dutch baby pancakes, which have a significant amount of butter. This morning's swim may have burned off the one I consumed this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

For risotto, I learned (the hard way, that is, by experience) that a generous - exceptionally generous -  hand with the butter is also an absolute necessity.

Agreed, re mushrooms and scrambled eggs.  Butter is a must.  

For sautéed onions, I am happy with using either butter, or olive oil - it depends on the dish that is being prepared.

And, I am rather partial to brioche......


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> For risotto, I learned (the hard way, that is, by experience) that a generous - exceptionally generous -  hand with the butter is also an absolute necessity.
> 
> Agreed, re mushrooms and scrambled eggs.  Butter is a must.
> 
> For sautéed onions, I am happy with using either butter, or olive oil - it depends on the dish that is being prepared.
> 
> And, I am rather partial to brioche......



Ahh risotto, a labor of love but totally worth it in the end. I used to make it once a week but I have to dedicate the entire 45 minutes to an hour to standing over it while slowly adding in the preheated chicken stock, I haven't made that sort of time lately but am thinking about it this coming weekend.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I just read that Gayle Sayers passed, after reading the various fuckery our gov't is doing. 

I'm going back to bed, to wake up when it's time to drink, to go back to bed.

✌


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> I just read that Gayle Sayers passed, after reading the various fuckery our gov't is doing.
> 
> I'm going back to bed, to wake up when it's time to drink, to go back to bed.
> 
> ✌



RIP Gayle, made it to 77 and had a great life.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> Ahh risotto, a labor of love but totally worth it in the end. I used to make it once a week but I have to dedicate the entire 45 minutes to an hour to standing over it while slowly adding in the preheated chicken stock, I haven't made that sort of time lately but am thinking about it this coming weekend.




A slow, labour of love, - where concentration and total focus are both required - and an occasional treat, but well worth it, when I do indulge.


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> RIP Gayle, made it to 77 and had a great life.



Now reading Road Warrior Animal/Joseph Laurinaitis has passed.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I just read that Gayle Sayers passed, after reading the various fuckery our gov't is doing.
> 
> I'm going back to bed, to wake up when it's time to drink, to go back to bed.
> 
> ✌



Let's add that he died due to a complication of repeat brain injury thanks to football.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bought beer, put the bins out and brought them (empty) back in, posted a parcel, and cooked dinner.  

Oh, and made phone calls and wrote emails.


----------



## User.45

Read 25 research papers, wrote 1.5 pages...


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Read 25 research papers, wrote 1.5 pages...




I feel that. Deeply.

Meanwhile I decided to stop hiding for a day and I went to school to visit before the kids come back. I mostly sat and talked to my (former) administrators and the custodian. I miss them a lot.


----------



## lizkat

Plodded on putting summer clothes away, airing on the line some blankets and quilts for winter...  I like this stretch of sunny days,  even though conscious of how short they're already getting!   Cooking up some lentil soup for the freezer.  Next up, the prep of veggies  for a batch of lentil burgers I'll make tomorrow, also meant for the freezer if I can keep from eating a few as they come off the cooling racks.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Plodded on putting summer clothes away, airing on the line some blankets and quilts for winter...  I like this stretch of sunny days,  even though conscious of how short they're already getting!   Cooking up some lentil soup for the freezer.  Next up, the prep of veggies  for a batch of lentil burgers I'll make tomorrow, also meant for the freezer if I can keep from eating a few as they come off the cooling racks.




I made some soup a few nights ago. It always goes too fast. We had a few days of nice cool weather following the hurricane, so soup was perfect. Now we’re back to regular seasonal temps (in the 80s), so soup will have to wait.

A nice summer salad could work tonight though.


----------



## DT

Got our yard signs in ...


----------



## Yoused

PearsonX said:


> Read 25 research papers, wrote 1.5 pages...



Distilling it down already has a thread


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> Distilling it down already has a thread



Trust me. I've had a single drink in the past 6 weeks because of this project. I think if I'll accept another request for a book chapter, my wife will divorce me.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Yoused

Wait, why are you putting that in "*What are you doing today?*" ?


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> Wait, why are you putting that in "*What are you doing today?*" ?




Because he can.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Wait, why are you putting that in "*What are you doing today?*" ?



Because THAT is literally what I've been doing today, screaming "FUCK" out loud as if would do any good.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Because THAT is literally what I've been doing today, screaming "FUCK" out loud as if would do any good.




If it did any good my mother would be in good shape cause she’s been screaming that all day long for months now.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Dude, you gotta post that to PRSI, several threads need it!


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


>




Yeah I can't even read my newspapers last few days.   Hence the winterizing projects and the cooking of stuff for the freezer.   My carefully applied veneer of "everything's gonna work out ok" has been stripped off like it was so much plastic wrap.  Not sure yet what's under there.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> I’m hoping that by the time we get to page 8,000 of this thread people will be doing really interesting things again, but we’ll take what we can get for now.
> 
> This afternoon I’m taking a trip to Best Buy (since the closest Apple store is in New Orleans) so I can leave them my iPad. The eSim seems to have stopped functioning completely, and that’s caused other issues. Can’t even use a regular sim, and I can’t do that os update because it tells me I’m not connected to the internet. But I am! I’m here right now.
> 
> So off she’ll go, not even a year old. It seems that they generally just replace your device rather than actually fixing it, but I’ll be without for a few days. Sniff.



Unlike the phones I don’t think they are designed to be fixed, other than screen replacement, and unlike the phones, I wonder why they did not make them so the SIM cards could be just popped out? So do you maintain a cellular account for your iPad? I just rely on my home network, or infrequently use my iPhone as a hot spot.

I thought there was a time you had to pay extra for a hot spot, but a while back I noticed that my phone was one of the choices for a network connection.


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> Unlike the phones I don’t think they are designed to be fixed, other than screen replacement, and unlike the phones, I wonder why they did not make them so the SIM cards could be just popped out? So do you maintain a cellular account for your iPad? I just rely on my home network, or infrequently use my iPhone as a hot spot.
> 
> I thought there was a time you had to pay extra for a hot spot, but a while back I noticed that my phone was one of the choices for a network connection.



Same here. This is what I love about my iPhone, as long as it's charged I can just use it a hotspot and take care of business on my Mac


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading newspapers, browsing here (and The Other Place), prepping dinner (pasta, steamed spinach and blue cheese sauce), sipping a relaxed Sunday coffee, and putting on a "dark" wash.


----------



## Huntn

After redoing the tile around my shower drain, and cleaning the marble floor tile/grout with hydrogen peroxide, today I am doing some grout touch up and tomorrow, I’ll apply some sealer to it.


----------



## Gutwrench

The last batch of smoked cheese turned out really well.  So I’m spending the afternoon doing a larger batch along with some hard boiled chicken and quail eggs.

Since it’s turned chilly I’ll make hot buttered rum batter while going between a cab and Old Fashioned.


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> After redoing the tile around my shower drain, and cleaning the marble floor tile/grout with hydrogen peroxide, today I am doing some grout touch up and tomorrow, I’ll apply some sealer to it.




Translating "grout touchup" to the unrenovated state of my bathroom...

Let's see..   another go at getting that tile right w/ duct tape should hold it for awhile.


----------



## Alli

Took out some Beyond burgers for dinner, did some laundry, cleaned up the kitchen (won’t be the last time today), and read my class stuff for the week. Now I’m preparing for a relaxing evening of football.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> The last batch of smoked cheese turned out really well.  So I’m spending the afternoon doing a larger batch along with some hard boiled chicken and quail eggs.
> 
> Since it’s turned chilly I’ll make hot buttered rum batter while going between a cab and Old Fashioned.




I misread that at first and wondered what hardboiled chicken is like.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I've been doing my French homework (and revision) on and off for much of the day, and reading papers, and browsing and paying what should have been fleeting visits to two fora, (this and The Other Place), also.


----------



## Alli

So far a reasonably productive day. Completed discussion for class 2. Will have Live session tonight for class 1 and then I’ll be able to do the discussion for that class. Tomorrow I’ll work on the major assignments for both classes, and have the the Live session for class 2. I did manage to go to Whole Foods for a little shopping after a stop at Walgreen’s and PetSmart.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Now, browsing two fora.  

I must say that I haven't enjoyed a thread in PRSI in The Other Place so much in an absolute age.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Now, browsing two fora.
> 
> I must say that I haven't enjoyed a thread in PRSI in The Other Place so much in an absolute age.




You must be reading the taxes thread over there.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> You must be reading the taxes thread over there.




I haven't enjoyed a thread in The Other Place so much in an absolute age. 

Perhaps @PearsonX & I can take our - wholly accidental - discussion on the K&K (Austro-Hungarian Empire) to a thread somewhere here; I cannot conceive of anyone over there having much interest in such matters.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> I haven't enjoyed a thread in The Other Place so much in an absolute age.
> 
> Perhaps @PearsonX & I can take our - wholly accidental - discussion on the K&K (Austro-Hungarian Empire) to a thread somewhere here; I cannot conceive of anyone over there having much interest in such matters.



Nobody ever cares about the topic But I think the history of the AHE is kinda misconstrued, because Hungary was actually forced into the empire after numerous Austrian invasions, and a very serious Hungarian revolution in the mid 1800s the Austrians had to call in some outside help to quell.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> Nobody ever cares about the topic But I think the history of the AHE is kinda misconstrued, because Hungary was actually forced into the empire after numerous Austrian invasions, and a very serious Hungarian revolution in the mid 1800s the Austrians had to call in some outside help to quell.




Russian outside, help, quite notoriously, and utterly unforgivably, if memory serves, in 1848.  

It is a fascinating topic, and unfortunately you are quite right; few people care much about it, and I also think it has been bedevilled by a sort of retrospective history - the sort of stuff that argues, blithely - "it was inevitable it was going to fail".  

Actually, I don't think it was inevitable, by the early 20th century the polity was developing in an interesting direction, and one thing many historians & observers overlook is the fact that the Austro-Hungarian Empire had introduced universal male suffrage in 1907 (well before the UK, for example), and - by then, at least, and had been heading in that direction from the time of the inception of the Dual Monarchy in 1867 - was very much a constitutional monarchy, one where the parliament had become increasingly powerful from the late1860s.

Now, of course, Habsburg monarchs conceded all of this belatedly and with great reluctance; it took several ferocious military defeats for them to adapt to the 19th century, let alone the twentieth.

Nevertheless, ever since one of their Kings drowned in the 1520s, the Hungarians had been equivocal - and conditional and at times, very reluctant, - subjects of the Habsburgs; of course, - and this is where it does get interesting - the coronation oath sworn by whatever Habsburg took the throne as King (or Queen, Maria Theresa managed to win the somewhat reluctant loyalties of the Hungarians in 1740) of Hungary was quite different to the authority a reigning Habsburg wielded as Emperor (or Empress) of Austria.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Russian outside, help, quite notoriously, and utterly unforgivably, if memory serves, in 1848.
> 
> It is a fascinating topic, and unfortunately you are quite right; few people care much about it, and I also think it has been bedevilled by a sort of retrospective history - the sort of stuff that argues, blithely - "it was inevitable it was going to fail".
> 
> Actually, I don't think it was inevitable, by the early 20th century the polity was developing in an interesting direction, and one thing many historians & observers overlook is the fact that the Austro-Hungarian Empire had introduced universal male suffrage in 1907 (well before the UK, for example), and - by then, at least, and had been heading in that direction from the time of the inception of the Dual Monarchy in 1867 - was very much a constitutional monarchy, one where the parliament had become increasingly powerful from the late1860s.
> 
> Now, of course, Habsburg monarchs conceded all of this belatedly and with great reluctance; it took several ferocious military defeats for them to adapt to the 19th century, let alone the twentieth.
> 
> Nevertheless, ever since one of their Kings drowned in the 1520s, the Hungarians had been equivocal - and conditional and at times, very reluctant, - subjects of the Habsburgs; of course, - and this is where it does get interesting - the coronation oath sworn by whatever Habsburg took the throne as King (or Queen, Maria Theresa managed to win the somewhat reluctant loyalties of the Hungarians in 1740) of Hungary was quite different to the authority a reigning Habsburg wielded as Emperor (or Empress) of Austria.



Impressive. There is another major factor in the equation: the Ottoman invasion that gave an opportunity for the Habsburgs to invade


----------



## Huntn

Huntn said:


> After redoing the tile around my shower drain, and cleaning the marble floor tile/grout with hydrogen peroxide, today I am doing some grout touch up and tomorrow, I’ll apply some sealer to it.







I’m finished and pleased with the result. ​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> Impressive. There is another major factor in the equation: the Ottoman invasion that gave an opportunity for the Habsburgs to invade




Yes, that is true, and a well made point. 

And one which gave them (the Habsburgs) - furnished them with - a valid strategic reason for existing, for they defined themselves very much in terms of "opposition to" (and "protection from") whatever threat was presented by the Ottoman Empire to that part of Europe where the two Empires (there, if you include the Russians) collided, or intersected, or simply, met.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, that is true, and a well made point.
> 
> And one which gave them (the Habsburgs) - furnished them with - a valid strategic reason for existing, for they defined themselves very much in terms of "opposition to" (and "protection from") whatever threat was presented by the Ottoman Empire to that part of Europe where the two Empires (there, if you include the Russians) collided, or intersected, or simply, met.







But in reality, Hungarians and Croats (yellow) did the legwork.


----------



## lizkat

PearsonX said:


> View attachment 578
> But in reality, Hungarians and Croats (yellow) did the legwork.




That map is fascinating.   The related discussion deserves its own thread.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have been binge watching episodes of Forged in Fire these past few days.  

Given that I am a political nerd (by profession as much as by persona preference), the fact that I felt a need to step back - even if briefly - from watching political stuff and sought refuge in something so gloriously and insanely (but addictive) downright weird (with a format not unlike that of the Great British Bake-Off, but for knives, swords, and other weapons, instead if baking.) 

You couldn't script the events of this year, not even if you were a writer with a talent for conjuring up improbable and bizarre plots.

And, as for Mr Trump, - even when he falls ill - somehow, it still leaves everyone else exhausted.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> You couldn't script the events of this year, not even if you were a writer with a talent for conjuring up improbable and bizarre plots.



I've been figuring if you put it over the transom'd as a dime novel script they turn it back for requiring too much suspension of disbelief.



Scepticalscribe said:


> And, as for Mr Trump, - even when he falls ill - somehow, it still leaves everyone else exhausted.




And yes, everything related to Trump is exhausting. It's exhausting even to have to wonder if Trump _*actually*_ has it or not, and how sad to imagine he might choose for any reason to say he does have it if he does not. 

In what normal world would the  President feign an illness while in good health? Especially this one who made such a mockery of Clinton having become ill w/ the flu and not immediately taking a few days off the trail in 2016. And yet we know there's no 180º flip he won't make on anything in his perceived interests at a given moment.

Part of the exhaustion with Trump though has to be just a normal reaction to being gaslighted all the time by that crew of vandals in the Trump administration.  Add to that the palpable anxiety of the media in still not having found a routine way of handling the speech and behavior of such an unreliable leader, one who insists on being the sole narrator of what America is and what we stand for (in this half hour?).  No wonder it gets harder to sift through the newspapers and TV shows.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I've been figuring if you put it over the transom'd as a dime novel script they turn it back for requiring too much suspension of disbelief.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, everything related to Trump is exhausting. It's exhausting even to have to wonder if Trump _*actually*_ has it or not, and how sad to imagine he might choose for any reason to say he does have it if he does not.
> 
> In what normal world would the  President feign an illness while in good health? Especially this one who made such a mockery of Clinton having become ill w/ the flu and not immediately taking a few days off the trail in 2016. And yet we know there's no 180º flip he won't make on anything in his perceived interests at a given moment.
> 
> Part of the exhaustion with Trump though has to be just a normal reaction to being gaslighted all the time by that crew of vandals in the Trump administration.  Add to that the palpable anxiety of the media in still not having found a routine way of handling the speech and behavior of such an unreliable leader, one who insists on being the sole narrator of what America is and what we stand for (in this half hour?).  No wonder it gets harder to sift through the newspapers and TV shows.




I mean, I'm a political nerd, or geek, not that I knew those terms when I first developed an interesting politics in my early teens; obsessing over the minutiae of politics has been my profession, personal interest and private preference.

And now, if possible, I sometimes try to skip whole days of news, just to get away from - escape from the exhausting nature of this awful presidency - presided over by this malignant narcissist, his monumental self-regard and the compulsive and relentless nature of his bottomless and boundless appetite for attention.

Seeking refuge in a - sword show - (and once upon a time, I used to describe myself as a pacifist).....well, yes.

With Trump, gardening and cookery programmes (travel shows - which my mother and I both used to love watching together - are off the agenda, for other reasons) just don't cut it, alas.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> I've been figuring if you put it over the transom'd as a dime novel script they turn it back for requiring too much suspension of disbelief.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, everything related to Trump is exhausting. It's exhausting even to have to wonder if Trump _*actually*_ has it or not, and how sad to imagine he might choose for any reason to say he does have it if he does not.
> 
> In what normal world would the  President feign an illness while in good health? Especially this one who made such a mockery of Clinton having become ill w/ the flu and not immediately taking a few days off the trail in 2016. And yet we know there's no 180º flip he won't make on anything in his perceived interests at a given moment.
> 
> Part of the exhaustion with Trump though has to be just a normal reaction to being gaslighted all the time by that crew of vandals in the Trump administration.  Add to that the palpable anxiety of the media in still not having found a routine way of handling the speech and behavior of such an unreliable leader, one who insists on being the sole narrator of what America is and what we stand for (in this half hour?).  No wonder it gets harder to sift through the newspapers and TV shows.



This is real:



Past 21H: 3 tweets.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> This is real:
> View attachment 627
> Past 21H: 3 tweets.



That's telling, they were saying that the symptoms are freaking him out and that seems believable. What's unbelievable is that he ignored literally every common sense measure to avoid it and in fact made fun of those who did.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> That's telling, they were saying that the symptoms are freaking him out and that seems believable. What's unbelievable is that he ignored literally every common sense measure to avoid it and in fact made fun of those who did.




Also interesting is to contrast his behaviour with that of Putin.   

Two extremes, both bizarre.


----------



## lizkat

What I'm doing right now is thinking that the reason Trump's freaked out (if he is) over having covid-19 is that part of it's having been talked into that antibody cocktail he's supposedly been given. 

You know he has this fetish about germs...    I bet they had to really press him to accept the antibodies, even though surely they explained they're purified.   Now he's not feeling too great  and starts obsessing about "other people's germs" running around in his body?   " _Ewwww. "  _

Speaking of cocktails I wonder how they manage his alleged need for adderall.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, just watched that CNN clip (on Twitter) of DJT leaving the helicopter (masked) where words such as "freaked out", and "spooked" were used to describe his response ever since he has developed symptoms having tested positive for this condition.


----------



## lizkat

What some journos are doing at the moment:  reporting that the WH still doesn't get it.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312178288366764032/


----------



## Alli

I wound up spending two hours on FaceTime with mother and daughter so that we could watch Marine 1 lift off with Biden’s opponent on board, and then start tracking all the other Republicans now testing positive.

Will any lessons be learned from this simple demonstration? Probably not.


----------



## User.45

I'm logging off for a week. My chapter's extended deadline ends next week and I really wanna move on with my life. I also need a little less politics at the moment. It's impossible to stay focused with the amount of stupid fuckery going on. 
Side note until then. Just like anybody else, I don't like to feel stupid. During my medical training, a few times I got myself into a situation where I felt really stupid. Those are the situations I've learned the most from, which resulted in a final sanity check in every major decision I make: 
What could make me look really stupid in a day, week or months? If I can name an issue like that, I rehash the plan until it's prevented/mitigated.

Now this is what this current administration lacks. They make a cascade of mistakes that make them look _really _stupid within days, weeks, months, but they keep on repeating them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Good luck, @PearsonX.  

Me, I'm reading the Sunday paper and browsing here, and paying a fleeting visit to The Other Country.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> I'm logging off for a week. My chapter's extended deadline ends next week and I really wanna move on with my life. I also need a little less politics at the moment. It's impossible to stay focused with the amount of stupid fuckery going on.
> Side note until then. Just like anybody else, I don't like to feel stupid. During my medical training, a few times I got myself into a situation where I felt really stupid. Those are the situations I've learned the most from, which resulted in a final sanity check in every major decision I make:
> What could make me look really stupid in a day, week or months? If I can name an issue like that, I rehash the plan until it's prevented/mitigated.
> 
> Now this is what this current administration lacks. They make a cascade of mistakes that make them look _really _stupid within days, weeks, months, but they keep on repeating them.



I can't blame you in the least, the state of politics right now is an absolute disaster and sometimes the only way to handle it is to tune out. Try to enjoy your time away and we'll be here (likely just as frustrated) when you come back.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> I'm logging off for a week. My chapter's extended deadline ends next week and I really wanna move on with my life. I also need a little less politics at the moment. It's impossible to stay focused with the amount of stupid fuckery going on.



Good luck. I understand. We’ll all be anxiously awaiting your return.


----------



## jonblatho

I’m doing nothing of value today because I’ve been instructed to quarantine while awaiting a COVID-19 test result.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

jonblatho said:


> I’m doing nothing of value today because I’ve been instructed to quarantine while awaiting a COVID-19 test result.




The very best of luck and stay safe (and sane) and be kind to yourself.


----------



## DT

jonblatho said:


> I’m doing nothing of value today because I’ve been instructed to quarantine while awaiting a COVID-19 test result.




Did you have some concerning exposure? Symptoms?


----------



## jonblatho

Scepticalscribe said:


> The very best of luck and stay safe (and sane) and be kind to yourself.



Thank you. Thankfully, if I _do_ have COVID-19, I’m young and healthy, so by all accounts I have good odds of making it through this alright. It’s just a shame that (again, if I do have it) I’ve been doing everything I can correctly and still wound up here.


DT said:


> Did you have some concerning exposure? Symptoms?



I did have a couple low-risk exposures a little over a couple weeks ago, but nothing that warranted me being considered a close contact for contact tracing purposes (physical contact, closer than 6 feet for at least 15 minutes, etc.), and I’ve had no known exposures otherwise. I first had symptoms this weekend that I thought were consistent with a sinus infection at the tail end of my seasonal allergies, but last night I added on a dry cough, nausea, and tightness in my chest. I was already quarantining just in case, but the addition of those symptoms was when I decided I should get tested. Should hear back tomorrow or Thursday.

Mask usage around here is low — even as new cases, hospitalizations, and deaths are skyrocketing — and general carelessness is high. The city thinks the county should issue a mask mandate, the county thinks the state should do it, and the state refuses to do it (despite our governor testing positive), so it’s likely not gonna happen. As a result, the walls have been closing in on my family for a few weeks now, so even if I don’t have COVID-19 quite yet, it’s likely a matter of time before I do.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I took the bus into the city today; mainly to pick up some library books that I had been notified were ready for collection, and also buy some bread in the French bakery, and do a bit of cheese shopping. 

Everyone on the bus (apart from one large, scowling, bad tempered, bearded, elderly, white male) wore a face mask, as did everyone in any of the shops (or library) that I visited.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

jonblatho said:


> Thank you. Thankfully, if I _do_ have COVID-19, I’m young and healthy, so by all accounts I have good odds of making it through this alright. It’s just a shame that (again, if I do have it) I’ve been doing everything I can correctly and still wound up here.
> 
> I did have a couple low-risk exposures a little over a couple weeks ago, but nothing that warranted me being considered a close contact for contact tracing purposes (physical contact, closer than 6 feet for at least 15 minutes, etc.), and I’ve had no known exposures otherwise. I first had symptoms this weekend that I thought were consistent with a sinus infection at the tail end of my seasonal allergies, but last night I added on a dry cough, nausea, and tightness in my chest. I was already quarantining just in case, but the addition of those symptoms was when I decided I should get tested. Should hear back tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Mask usage around here is low — even as new cases, hospitalizations, and deaths are skyrocketing — and general carelessness is high. The city thinks the county should issue a mask mandate, the county thinks the state should do it, and the state refuses to do it (despite our governor testing positive), so it’s likely not gonna happen. As a result, the walls have been closing in on my family for a few weeks now, so even if I don’t have COVID-19 quite yet, it’s likely a matter of time before I do.




Stay safe and the best of luck with it.


----------



## lizkat

jonblatho said:


> It’s just a shame that (again, if I do have it) I’ve been doing everything I can correctly and still wound up here.



Yah, that would indeed be the maddening part.  Feels like such a dice roll sometimes.  So many people don't seem to get the whole potential sequence of events given that one can infect others while still (or always) being essentially asymptomatic.   I fault the US at the very top (Trump himself) for consistently muddying the messages of public health from not only the federal government but public health officials from states down to county level.   It's almost like our redoubtable Don is not on our side...

Holding a good thought for you and your family.   Cover the clocks and find some new movies!


----------



## jonblatho

lizkat said:


> Yah, that would indeed be the maddening part.  Feels like such a dice roll sometimes.  So many people don't seem to get the whole potential sequence of events given that one can infect others while still (or always) being essentially asymptomatic.   I fault the US at the very top (Trump himself) for consistently muddying the messages of public health from not only the federal government but public health officials from states down to county level.   It's almost like our redoubtable Don is not on our side...
> 
> Holding a good thought for you and your family.   Cover the clocks and find some new movies!



The concern over spread while asymptomatic has been worrying me. I was at work as usual Friday night, and I did have an awful coughing fit that I at the time thought was just the result of a tickle in my throat given that I had no other signs or symptoms of anything wrong. Now, of course, I do wonder. Thankfully, my job keeps me distant from others basically the entire time anyway, so even if I did have it at the time it’s unlikely I got anyone at work sick from it. It’s an essential workplace, so it’s been a major concern of mine to keep myself and my coworkers healthy.

Thank you for the well wishes! The two family members I was most worried about catching it — my two living grandparents, both in their 70s and having comorbidities — have already had it and recovered nicely, thank goodness.


----------



## Eric

jonblatho said:


> Thank you. Thankfully, if I _do_ have COVID-19, I’m young and healthy, so by all accounts I have good odds of making it through this alright. It’s just a shame that (again, if I do have it) I’ve been doing everything I can correctly and still wound up here.
> 
> I did have a couple low-risk exposures a little over a couple weeks ago, but nothing that warranted me being considered a close contact for contact tracing purposes (physical contact, closer than 6 feet for at least 15 minutes, etc.), and I’ve had no known exposures otherwise. I first had symptoms this weekend that I thought were consistent with a sinus infection at the tail end of my seasonal allergies, but last night I added on a dry cough, nausea, and tightness in my chest. I was already quarantining just in case, but the addition of those symptoms was when I decided I should get tested. Should hear back tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Mask usage around here is low — even as new cases, hospitalizations, and deaths are skyrocketing — and general carelessness is high. The city thinks the county should issue a mask mandate, the county thinks the state should do it, and the state refuses to do it (despite our governor testing positive), so it’s likely not gonna happen. As a result, the walls have been closing in on my family for a few weeks now, so even if I don’t have COVID-19 quite yet, it’s likely a matter of time before I do.



Geez, that's scary stuff! It's hard to understand why mandating masks is so hard for politicians, it's such a simple preventative measure that we know works. Rural areas are the worst by far, I feel safer in the city of San Francisco (which had less than 900 cases for the entire city last I looked) than I do out in the rural areas where you have a bunch of angry Trump supporters refusing to wear them.

In any case, I feel for you and it's too bad all those selfish people make it so risky for those of us trying to do the right thing. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we just hit 2k on our bosch powered tandem. timed it a bit bad it was getting dark could not get mount hood in the pic. the bike has a great headlight it worked well on the dark ride home on the unlighted path. My wife is blind and I found her a cool jersey that I think has a blind stick figure on. not sure I got it from Australia


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> we just hit 2k on our bosch powered tandem. timed it a bit bad it was getting dark could not get mount hood in the pic. the bike has a great headlight it worked well on the dark ride home on the unlighted path. My wife is blind and I found her a cool jersey that I think has a blind stick figure on. not sure I got it from Australia
> View attachment 670View attachment 671View attachment 672View attachment 673View attachment 674



Wow how cool is that, that bike looks awesome. Also, what a treat that must be for your wife! That is so thoughtful of you.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericgtr12 said:


> Wow how cool is that, that bike looks awesome. Also, what a treat that must be for your wife! That is so thoughtful of you.



we used the stimulus money to pay most of the cost. my wife could not go anywhere when the pandemic kit but to work so getting the beast let her get around again we almost never walk anywhere anymore. we get 45 miles on on Sunday and 15 to 20 on the rest of the days. though I ride 25 miles a day on my commute I have been getting 40 miles a day every day this week.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> we used the stimulus money to pay most of the cost. my wife could not go anywhere when the pandemic kit but to work so getting the beast let her get around again we almost never walk anywhere anymore. we get 45 miles on on Sunday and 15 to 20 on the rest of the days. though I ride 25 miles a day on my commute I have been getting 40 miles a day every day this week.



That’s fantastic! I’m waiting for the weather to turn cooler so I can start walking again.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> That’s fantastic! I’m waiting for the weather to turn cooler so I can start walking again.




How great, and hope the excess of tropical storms stay away from your area now.    Waiting for cool though? That was me back sometime around August.

Here I'm readying to log my walks in a circle through the upstairs rooms and hallway, whenever true mid-autumn weather here asserts itself with rainstorms and early snow showers.  So far so good though, with a nice mix of sunny afternoons but sometimes frosty mornings.   When those rainy days show up is when I catch up big time on podcasts while making my way around a fake outdoors "track" upstairs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Grinding coffee, - there is nothing worse (and I am not a morning person) than arriving downstairs for my first cup of coffee to find that I need to grind coffee; I know that the aficionados all say that you should grind your coffee mere nano-seconds before you prepare it, but life is too short - and I am too sluggish - to do that each morning.

Browsing here and The Other Country: Reading newspapers (online, alas). Browsing some coffee sites.

Put the bins out - and retrieved them and tucked them away in their respective corners once they had been emptied.

Reading my library books, and laughing aloud at Nick Hornby's book (Juliet Naked).

Debating whether (and what) to cook for myself; deferring my French homework.

It is grey, gloomily overcast, quite threatening, and spitting rain, and the fact that I neglected to stock up on beer yesterday is a source of annoyance.

As is the fact that I finished my organic milk this morning.  (The local shop stocks some for me each week when they receive a delivery, so I am debating whether I should risk venturing out to collect my organic milk, and my organic double cream.  Otherwise, my coffee shall be consumed black tomorrow morning....)


----------



## lizkat

@Scepticalscribe  ^^ Thanks for two reminders...   bins to the road, and grind some coffee..    the trash haulers changed their schedule and now don't come around until mid afternoon.   The whole neighborhood promptly cheered that idea (prior was "out by 7am please") but then also promptly began putting stuff out later and later... and later. I was always just reminded by noticing a neighbor's bins out there down the road a bit.    Well that reminder has gone by the boards so I'm lucky I haven't completely forgotten about it some time.  Today is close, and a warning! 

On the coffee, I quite agree.  I grumble about even setting up the pour over process or French press sometimes, I don't need to add having to grind what to brew right in front of that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, the bin schedule changed here, too, not long after my mother died.

They used to be collected at around 10.30 in the morning, hence the carer used to put them out the night before; then, her friend, who did some light housework for me until Covid ensured that she has not left the house where she cares for an elderly lady in six months, used to also take responsibility for the bins.

Indeed, both these lovely Filipinas - for weeks after that - still used to text me to remind me to remember to put out the bins in time.  

Collection is fortnightly.  

However, in the year and a half since Mother passed away, the bins are now collected a lot later; never before lunch, and usually in the hour or so between 14.00-15.30; that means, that nowadays, I rarely put them out the night before (we have had a few gales where bins were making their merry way off down the road, and had to be retrieved during the small hours), but have to remind myself (around the time of my first coffee, which coincides with the switching on of brain cells), that bins need to be put out.   

So, some Ugandan coffee and some Ethiopian coffee both ground; more than enough to take me to the week-end.


----------



## Alli

Our trash goes out on Thursdays with bulk collection on alternate Wednesdays. The city has completed 50% of the debris pickup from Sally at this point, and hoping Delta stays far enough west that it doesn’t redistribute the already piled debris.

Meanwhile I spent the morning on the phone with my stats prof. Thank gods he grades based on effort, cause I don’t understand slope at all.


----------



## rdrr

Celebrating my Birthday.  Stayed up until 12:01 am (birth minute) this morning, something that I haven't done since my mid 20s.  Boy was that a challenge and now I am paying for it...


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday.  Stayed up until 12:01 am (birth minute) this morning, something that I haven't done since my mid 20s.  Boy was that a challenge and now I am paying for it...



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Alli

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday.  Stayed up until 12:01 am (birth minute) this morning, something that I haven't done since my mid 20s.  Boy was that a challenge and now I am paying for it...



Happy birthday! So how old are you, and what will you do to celebrate once you've caught up on your sleep? (I don't believe I have ever stayed up until midnight to welcome in a birthday.)


----------



## DT

Just fucking up everything in my path, hahahaha, this day was pretty counterproductive


----------



## Scepticalscribe

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday.  Stayed up until 12:01 am (birth minute) this morning, something that I haven't done since my mid 20s.  Boy was that a challenge and now I am paying for it...




Happy birthday; hope you had a great day (and night), or night (and day).


----------



## fooferdoggie

we rode through a great cemetery today. hits huge with a lot of woods and all uphill it seems. but actually is setup for bikes to use it to get across the hill. 
I love this crypt before you get to the main part I think it is about the oldest there. I could not find much info about who is in there as there were several with the same name. the tree is snacking on people and looks happy doing it (G)


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> we rode through a great cemetery today. hits huge with a lot of woods and all uphill it seems. but actually is setup for bikes to use it to get across the hill.
> I love this crypt before you get to the main part I think it is about the oldest there. I could not find much info about who is in there as there were several with the same name. the tree is snacking on people and looks happy doing it (G) View attachment 685View attachment 686View attachment 687View attachment 688View attachment 689View attachment 690



Very cool, did you have to cross that bridge as well? I have a huge phobia of them and if they're really high I nearly go into a panic.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> we rode through a great cemetery today. hits huge with a lot of woods and all uphill it seems. but actually is setup for bikes to use it to get across the hill.



We love cemeteries. Always good for taking photos.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericgtr12 said:


> Very cool, did you have to cross that bridge as well? I have a huge phobia of them and if they're really high I nearly go into a panic.



yes but if you stay off the sidewalk you cant see over it.


----------



## rdrr

Alli said:


> Happy birthday! So how old are you, and what will you do to celebrate once you've caught up on your sleep? (I don't believe I have ever stayed up until midnight to welcome in a birthday.)



54, but I think since I haven't really done anything this year, don't have to count it.  I stayed up until 12:01am because its my birth minute, and as my mother told me I was a stubborn baby who must have really hated October 6th or it could have been something to do with 666.   

I celebrated it with my GF (am I too old to have a GF) in a local bar.  Probably the first time we have been to one since the lockdown.  It was a odd experience.


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> 54, but I think since I haven't really done anything this year, don't have to count it.  I stayed up until 12:01am because its my birth minute, and as my mother told me I was a stubborn baby who must have really hated October 6th or it could have been something to do with 666.
> 
> I celebrated it with my GF (am I too old to have a GF) in a local bar.  Probably the first time we have been to one since the lockdown.  It was a odd experience.



Welcome to 54, I just reached it in August myself.


----------



## rdrr

ericgtr12 said:


> Welcome to 54, I just reached it in August myself.



54 is such a lame age.  You are too far from retirement to be even dreaming about it, unless you are one of those freaks that saved every penny and could retire now and rub my nose in it.   You are also too young to buy into a 55+ community with old curmudgeons like me, and being at the younger end of the scale, I figured I would be a hot ticket. jkjk

On the other hand I am seeing less and less interest in my resume.  I am too old to be invited out to hang with the "cool kids" afterwork for a drink, unless they want someone with ATM card with more than a $27.92 balance on it.  On one of these outings I was allowed to go out I got a, "You are so nice, I should set you up with my Mom's friend."  Ugh.

Oh and to top it off, I cannot eat spicy food anymore unless I want to pay for it in a couple of hours.


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> 54 is such a lame age.  You are too far from retirement to be even dreaming about it, unless you are one of those freaks that saved every penny and could retire now and rub my nose in it.   *You are also too young to buy into a 55+ community with old curmudgeons like me,* and being at the younger end of the scale, I figured I would be a hot ticket. jkjk
> 
> On the other hand I am seeing less and less interest in my resume.  I am too old to be invited out to hang with the "cool kids" afterwork for a drink, unless they want someone with ATM card with more than a $27.92 balance on it.  On one of these outings I was allowed to go out I got a, "You are so nice, I should set you up with my Mom's friend."  Ugh.
> 
> Oh and to top it off, I cannot eat spicy food anymore unless I want to pay for it in a couple of hours.



Funny, we have been talking about this for a while now and next year we can do it if we want. It's a bit morbid when you go look at those communities with all the "reverse mortgage depending on your age" signs but they have beautiful huge single story homes with all the amenities one could want (but will likely never use).

The biggest issue for me is the HOA, I cannot stand them. I get that it's supposed to keep everything uniform and neat but in my experience it just gives a bunch of super uptight neighbors who walk through the neighborhood looking for any tiny little thing something to bitch about. And believe me, they do it. My current home is a new community without it and I love it, someone painted their door purple and I want to give them a medal for it.


----------



## lizkat

rdrr said:


> 54 is such a lame age.  You are too far from retirement to be even dreaming about it, unless you are one of those freaks that saved every penny and could retire now and rub my nose in it.   You are also too young to buy into a 55+ community with old curmudgeons like me, and being at the younger end of the scale, I figured I would be a hot ticket. jkjk
> 
> On the other hand I am seeing less and less interest in my resume.  I am too old to be invited out to hang with the "cool kids" afterwork for a drink, unless they want someone with ATM card with more than a $27.92 balance on it.  On one of these outings I was allowed to go out I got a, "You are so nice, I should set you up with my Mom's friend."  Ugh.
> 
> Oh and to top it off, I cannot eat spicy food anymore unless I want to pay for it in a couple of hours.




Happy Birthday anyway.   The thing I like about getting older is the more years I take on board, the less of a damn I give about what other people think and whether I'm still "in character".  It's  quite freeing really,  not to think I must even fit into my own rather inadvertent categorizations of myself.   I've rounded up some like-minded curmudgeons and we actually end up in a good mood being grouchy together about the downsides of advancing age...  and laughing at ever having thought the best time of our life was when we were sixteen or twenty or 35 and counting.

It's still all good because it's life...  even if or sometimes especially if a few chapters look best in the rear view.  Would not want to do any of it over, might not end up where I am at the moment and still figuring I can reboot the day with a laugh if I have to.

[  goes back to looking for antique cherry cane,  gift from younger sibling when I turned 30...  it came with a note saying "you're too old to trust now, but happy b'day anyway,"  Yeah, the little snap.   Maybe I gave it back to him when HE turned thirty? ]


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> The thing I like about getting older is the more years I take on board, the less of a damn I give about what other people think



Preach it, sister.

I turn 29 near the end of the year – lost count of how many 29th birthdays I have had, but I am pretty sure it has been more of them than all the other ones put together.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> I turn 29 near the end of the year – lost count of how many 29th birthdays I have had, but I am pretty sure it has been more of them than all the other ones put together.




I didn’t like 29 enough to repeat it. 42 was a good enough number to repeat for a few decades.


----------



## Gutwrench

I’m having coffee with my personal assistants sleeping nearby.

The work weeks have been long lately so unsurprisingly this one hasn’t ended yet. My brain is usually as firm tofu but by 5 pm last night it was soft runny tofu so the assistants and I knocked off.

Besides long work hours I’m working through some physical issues from a life hard lived. Thanks to my doctors and CVS I’m comfortable. This is offered as a contributing factor.  

We started the Egg and relaxed on the deck enjoying the waning sunlight and an Old Fashioned. The first led to a second with cheese...the staff just loves spontaneous Friday cheese nights. 

I grilled a steak for myself and a half hamburger for the assistants as we enjoyed the evening deep into darkness. 

We woke to find before retiring last night I had cleaned the kitchen, Egg, and deck nicely...even vacuumed one room. However, apparently someone ordered more cheese because the counters contained cheese   debris, a piece of the wrapper, and two huge carving knives.   No blood found this time.


----------



## Alli

One of the assistants here also enjoys cheese. Fortunately, he is very fussy and will only eat sharp cheddar, while I prefer goat cheese. His loss.

Ordered Indian last night for dinner. Yes, I tricked my husband into it. By the time I finished the lentil soup and samosas, I was too full to dig into my korma, so I’ll have it tonight.


----------



## lizkat

Today for me will be raking the yard's west side leaves (again, but not the ones I already gathered up and toted off to the pre-compost leaf corral out back, or so I can hope).  

After that more soupmaking for the freezer, this time split pea or lentil, haven't quite decided.   Then back to sorting out some fabrics into more useful groups for helping spice up the prints in some little projects fished out of the UnFinishedObjects rack.

Last time I made lentil soup for the freezer, not more than ten days ago,  most of it didn't make it to the freezer, went straight from stove to countertop to fridge and then back onto the stove as dinner with leftovers back in the fridge for a next day's lunch.   Just an assembly line glitch...


----------



## Gutwrench

lizkat said:


> Then back to sorting out some fabrics into more useful groups for helping spice up the prints in some little projects fished out of the UnFinishedObjects rack.




You big tease!


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> You big tease!




Watch it there fella...


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Last time I made lentil soup for the freezer, not more than ten days ago, most of it didn't make it to the freezer, went straight from stove to countertop to fridge and then back onto the stove as dinner with leftovers back in the fridge for a next day's lunch. Just an assembly line glitch...



I need your recipe. We both love lentil soup, but the last time I tried making it, it just wasn’t great.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I need your recipe. We both love lentil soup, but the last time I tried making it, it just wasn’t great.




Honestly I don't have one..    so slightly different every time, maybe.    But I use brown lentils, water or veggie stock,  generally add onions and carrots finely chopped and sautéed in a bit of olive oil, sometimes put in a couple diced red boiling potatoes...  spices added after the lentils start to soften are usually just cumin, salt, black pepper.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Honestly I don't have one..    so slightly different every time, maybe.    But I use brown lentils, water or veggie stock,  generally add onions and carrots finely chopped and sautéed in a bit of olive oil, sometimes put in a couple diced red boiling potatoes...  spices added after the lentils start to soften are usually just cumin, salt, black pepper.




And, er, garlic? 

Does garlic make an appearance? 

While Indian dal (or dhal) dishes are gorgeous, my very favourite take on lentil soup comes from Turkey; even in Istanbul airport, the lentil soup is amazing.  The Turks just "get" lentil soup.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The kind of day for rising late (I love reading in bed); bedlinen changed, bins attended to (the ones inside the house, that is), crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins) purchased, along with sparkling mineral water, and the week-end edition of the FT.


----------



## User.45

Finalizing my #*@($*(# book chapter. What's amazing about spending this much time on something is that it really levels you up. An internal medicine geek (i.e. THAT guy who's always in the top 1%) told me once: "reading about medicine is never a waste of time. You'll always get something out of it that will make a difference either for you, or for a patient". I've been working very hard to refute his thesis, but the harder I try the more it proves correct... But this @#$#& book chapter was a pretty good swing at proving you can waste your time on medicine.


----------



## Arkitect

The day started out with drizzle… but certainly turned out well.

Lunch by the river and then a walk along the canal to work off the digestion.

Busy all over town. I think people know that these days are numbered and we'll soon be under a lockdown of some sort or another…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have been reading the Sunday papers, and subsequently headed out for a stroll in the autumn air, on what was a nice, crisp autumn day.

Some beers were bought, too.


----------



## jonblatho

jonblatho said:


> I’m doing nothing of value today because I’ve been instructed to quarantine while awaiting a COVID-19 test result.



Forgot to update y’all on this (still getting in the habit of getting on here instead of the shitshow at The Other Place), but I tested negative and am fine now! Thanks for the well wishes for those who sent them along.

I got my test result through my phone before I got the call from the place that tested me — but I could have played ignorant and had another night off work. Neat stuff, though.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> I have been reading the Sunday papers, and subsequently headed out for a stroll in the autumn air, on what was a nice, crisp autumn day.
> 
> Some beers were bought, too.



Can't wait to be able to drink again! These days even a single beer can prevent me from getting anything done. 
If any of you live near Munster Indiana the home of Zombie Dust, let me know!


----------



## Alli

jonblatho said:


> I got my test result through my phone before I got the call from the place that tested me — but I could have played ignorant and had another night off work. Neat stuff, though.



That’s great news. I’m sure you’re relieved.


----------



## jonblatho

Alli said:


> That’s great news. I’m sure you’re relieved.



Definitely. I’ve been working an essential in-person job since March for some spare cash and really didn’t want to have to force any of my coworkers to quarantine. Thankfully it was just seemingly a weird bug and it was good to have the reassurance.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

jonblatho said:


> Forgot to update y’all on this (still getting in the habit of getting on here instead of the shitshow at The Other Place), but I tested negative and am fine now! Thanks for the well wishes for those who sent them along.
> 
> I got my test result through my phone before I got the call from the place that tested me — but I could have played ignorant and had another night off work. Neat stuff, though.




Terrific news, and I'm sure that you must be very relieved.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My French class was on my mind today - online access was problematic earlier, - the techs needed to address it - when I was doing prep and homework.

Now, I am relaxed and sipping a beer, just opened.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> My French class was on my mind today - online access was problematic earlier, - the techs needed to address it - when I was doing prep and homework.
> 
> Now, I am relaxed and sipping a beer, just opened.



I never developed a taste for beer.

I’ve done no homework today, but we have a Live session for the stats class in 2 hours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I never developed a taste for beer.
> 
> I’ve done no homework today, but we have a Live session for the stats class in 2 hours.



Well, I won't do my Brett Kavanaugh impression ("beer, I love beer!") here, but I am rather partial to good, artisan beer.

Mind you, I am also exceedingly partial to good wine, preferably white wines from Burgundy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bedlinen in the wash (wash on), home heating oil ordered, and have been busily grinding coffee.

Attended an excellent online talk today, and over, missing one, because I had entirely forgotten about it following last night's French class.  

Anyway, 8. a.m. meetings, especially, if they are not compulsory, do little for me; I can handle them in summer, but not - without difficulty - at any other time of the year.


----------



## Alli

Final Live session for my final instructional design course. I can’t believe I’m almost done and ready to get this dissertation on the road!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Oil delivered, another wash done, had coffee with a friend, drooled over books, read some newspapers, and browsed both here and in The Other Country.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, for my own amusement and interest, I wrote out by hand all (45) American presidents, in sequence, names and dates and so on (prompted by that wonderful thread in the photography section about colouring photographs of early Presidents).  

Yes, I'm a history nerd (and am also keen on photography).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Time for bed. Busy day tomorrow and I need all the beauty sleep I can get. Good night one and all.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Time for bed. Busy day tomorrow and I need all the beauty sleep I can get. Good night one and all.




Sleep well, and delighted that you chose to join us here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sewing.

Some of the domestic arts.

This is something for which I do not have much of a natural talent, and my mother - bless her - never insisted that I master it ("science is more important and more interesting than sewing", she had said, for she loved science, admired Darwin and Copernicus, and had raged that her traditional father - backed by an even more traditional sister - had thought that the study of the natural sciences was neither interesting nor relevant for a youngest daughter).

However, she did insist that I master the skill (not as simple as you think) of sewing on buttons. "This has nothing to with female subjugation and everything to do with basic, practical, necessity, and it is something that is very valuable to know how to do," she observed, her voice echoing in my mind this morning.

And she taught me well.

It is years since I have had to sew anything (when she was with us, the carer always did such things long before it ever crossed my mind that they needed to be done), but this morning, the memory of my mother's instructions ringing in my mind, I did a spot of remedial sewing, following the precise sequence of steps my mother had demonstrated to me many (well, a few) decades ago.

Now, the completed work is not a thing of threaded beauty; but, it is fully functional, and, for that, I have my mother to thank.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Out and about, paying bills, buying beer (and butter, and bread, and crisps, - chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins) and sparkling mineral water.


----------



## Eric

Less meetings today (I had 7 yesterday and it was brutal) and I'm going to make Tomato Bisque soup for dinner tonight, pretty excited to try out this recipe.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> Less meetings today (I had 7 yesterday and it was brutal) and I'm going to making Tomato Bisque soup for dinner tonight, pretty excited to try out this recipe.




I love really good, rich, tomato soup.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Less meetings today (I had 7 yesterday and it was brutal) and I'm going to make Tomato Bisque soup for dinner tonight, pretty excited to try out this recipe.



I had 2 today. One with the business owner at 10. Then a workshop about an upcoming acquisition at 11. Never had the first meeting as we kept missing each other all day. The workshop went on until 2 at which point I needed a walk and some lunch!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had one online meeting at lunch time; tonight, Decent Brother phoned and grumbled that, on account of Covid related restrictions, he doesn't have much news.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> I had 2 today. One with the business owner at 10. Then a workshop about an upcoming acquisition at 11. Never had the first meeting as we kept missing each other all day. The workshop went on until 2 at which point I needed a walk and some lunch!



Sounds like a packed day, I have a 15 minute rule and if nobody shows I bail and attempt to reschedule.

My wife and I also decided to go to the outdoor drive-through at Kaiser to get our flu shots. I always worry about getting it and now we have to think about the covid risk but they were all wearing PPE, as we were so I'm hoping it was safe. All was said and done in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like a packed day, I have a 15 minute rule and if nobody shows I bail and attempt to reschedule.
> 
> My wife and I also decided to go to the outdoor drive-through at Kaiser to get our flu shots. I always worry about getting it and now we have to think about the covid risk but they were all wearing PPE, as we were so I'm hoping it was safe. All was said and done in less than 5 minutes.



So although I drove into the office today, my meeting with the owner was on teams. So I knew it was postponed. Nobody ever turn up more than 5 minutes late for a meeting at our place. More often than not most people get there early. Especially if its via Teams. Just join the meeting and carry on working until someone turns up on the other screen.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> So although I drove into the office today, my meeting with the owner was on teams. So I knew it was postponed. Nobody ever turn up more than 5 minutes late for a meeting at our place. More often than not most people get there early. Especially if its via Teams. Just join the meeting and carry on working until someone turns up on the other screen.



Funny you mention Teams, most of my job now is around Teams (and Office 365) adoption, we work with some pretty large fortune 500 clients. Zoom still has the edge but there seems to be plenty of people needing telecommuting to go around.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Funny you mention Teams, most of my job now is around Teams (and Office 365) adoption, we work with some pretty large fortune 500 clients. Zoom still has the edge but there seems to be plenty of people needing telecommuting to go around.



Its been a life saver for us during COVID. But the latest 365 Mac update is hideous for Outlook. Just so useless. Can't see shared mail boxes or calendars. Grrrrr!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Its been a life saver for us during COVID. But the latest 365 Mac update is hideous for Outlook. Just so useless. Can't see shared mail boxes or calendars. Grrrrr!



I personally never use it on my Mac, although I know several clients who do. I typically have 2 or 3 other Windows laptops spun up that I'm using at any given time throughout the day and always run it on those. Sorry to hear it's not as pleasant for you, how about if you just use it in the browser? MS is pushing towards everything moving to that model eventually BTW, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> I personally never use it on my Mac, although I know several clients who do. I typically have 2 or 3 other Windows laptops spun up that I'm using at any given time throughout the day and always run it on those. Sorry to hear it's not as pleasant for you, how about if you just use it in the browser? MS is pushing towards everything moving to that model eventually BTW, it's just a matter of time.



There are some differences between the app and the browser. You can roll it back to the previous version which I have done for now. Windows? Those are the things you look through to see outside right? Ordered a new MacBook Pro for work today as my Air has been struggling. Despite the best efforts of the IT manager to convince me a Windows machine was better! Then right on queue one of our sales guys (PC user) interrupts our conversation to say his PC has just died. Needless to say I took the pee all day long after that!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> There are some differences between the app and the browser. You can roll it back to the previous version which I have done for now. Windows? Those are the things you look through to see outside right? Ordered a new MacBook Pro for work today as my Air has been struggling. Despite the best efforts of the IT manager to convince me a Windows machine was better! Then right on queue one of our sales guys (PC user) interrupts our conversation to say his PC has just died. Needless to say I took the pee all day long after that!



Well, technically it should work on a Mac and is fully supported so you're within your rights to expect full functionality. The owner of the company I work for also uses a Mac and we always give him shit about it, he's a good sport. Since most of my clients are on Windows I have to use it regularly but it's not so bad, I still prefer my Mac for personal use though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Well, technically it should work on a Mac and is fully supported so you're within your rights to expect full functionality. The owner of the company I work for also uses a Mac and we always give him shit about it, he's a good sport. Since most of my clients are on Windows I have to use it regularly but it's not so bad, I still prefer my Mac for personal use though.



We are about 50/50 at work. Much to the IT managers frustration. They are going to try and rain them in a bit, but as the senior manager and purchase manager I can have whatever I like.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Time for bed here. Just gone midnight and I'll be back on the Motorway in too few hours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Time for bed here. Just gone midnight and I'll be back on the Motorway in too few hours.




Sleep well.

It is still Zoom for me, both for my French classes, and for the meetings I attend.


----------



## Alli

We went to Publix today and bought stuff to throw around the kitchen. I got some frozen perogie and fixed them in the hot air fryer. Man, I love that thing. It is brilliant for grilled cheese sandwiches and Beyond burgers. Tomorrow night I’ll throw in some Brussels sprouts and maybe I’ll do some spaghetti squash or eggplant. I bought both, so we’ll see.


----------



## Arkitect

What am I doing today?

_Drinking heavily. Getting blotto._

Our Prime Minister, Pfeffel the Oven-Ready, has decided that No-Deal with the EU is the best option.

We are so, so f****d.


----------



## Gutwrench

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday.




Happy belated birthday!

I‘m not saying you’re old, but if you were milk  I wouldn’t drink you.


----------



## Gutwrench

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> _Drinking heavily. Getting blotto._
> 
> We are so, so f****d.




Can we get some photos updates throughout the day, please? It could be a new trend.


----------



## iMi

Scepticalscribe said:


> Out and about, paying bills, buying beer (and butter, and bread, and crisps, - chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins) and sparkling mineral water.




You people call chips “crisps?” Savagery. Pretty sure that’s how the revolutionary war started. The whole colonizing thing was going swimmingly until someone said something like “Hey, pass me some crisps, mate. Oh, come on. You seem like a nice bloke. I’ll give you a fag for some of those crisps” 

...we all know what happened next.   

I’m just kidding of course.


----------



## iMi

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> _Drinking heavily. Getting blotto._
> 
> Our Prime Minister, Pfeffel the Oven-Ready, has decided that No-Deal with the EU is the best option.
> 
> We are so, so f****d.




Don’t worry friend. If things don’t work out you can always move to America where everything is going... oh, wait. Never mind. Wanna split a boat ride to Antarctica? I hear it’s nice there, compared to what we’re all dealing with...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

iMi said:


> You people call chips “crisps?” Savagery. Pretty sure that’s how the revolutionary war started. The whole colonizing thing was going swimmingly until someone said something like “Hey, pass me some crisps, mate. Oh, come on. You seem like a nice bloke. I’ll give you a fag for some of those crisps”
> 
> ...we all know what happened next.
> 
> I’m just kidding of course.




And it came as some considerable surprise to me to learn that Our Transatlantic Cousins use the term "chips" (which we use for something else) to describe the delicious crisps that I nibble (or devour) with my beer.

Moreover, for us, the culinary delight that goes by the name of "chips", are what Our Transatlantic Cousins refer to as "fries"; for, fish'n'chips is a perennial classic.


----------



## Apple fanboy

So tired again today. Does seem to be a constant with me at the moment. 8:33 and I'm already thinking of bed. What a party animal!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> So tired again today. Does seem to be a constant with me at the moment. 8:33 and I'm already thinking of bed. What a party animal!




Before I so much as think of bed, I need to think of my electric blanket.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> _Drinking heavily. Getting blotto._
> 
> Our Prime Minister, Pfeffel the Oven-Ready, has decided that No-Deal with the EU is the best option.
> 
> We are so, so f****d.




Pfeffel the Oven-Ready?

I must remember that, what a lovely expression; for, he is truly, a quite horrible man and a perfectly ghastly and spectacularly incompetent and self-serving Prime Minister.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Before I so much as think of bed, I need to think of my electric blanket.



Its defiantly the season.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Pfeffel the Oven-Ready?
> 
> I must remember that, what a lovely expression; for, he is truly, a quite horrible man and a perfectly ghastly and spectacularly incompetent and self-serving Prime Minister.



Well that seems to be the trend around the world.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Its defiantly the season.



Blanket has been put on.

I had hoped to hold out until Hallowe'en, but one night too many in recent weeks (last week-end) of cold feet persuaded me that calendar be damned, warm feet, irrespective of the date on the calendar, are of pressing importance for nocturnal comfort.


Apple fanboy said:


> Well that seems to be the trend around the world.



There is no need for this sorry trend to be copied in the Mother of Parliaments.  

The UK (and indeed, the US) should be giving good example on such matters, not sorry, tawdry, dismal and pathetic lying, cheating, incompetence, criminal irresponsibility, instead of proper government with integrity, intelligence, good judgment, infused and informed by a bit of decency and compassion, and competence.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Blanket has been put on.
> 
> I had hoped to hold out until Hallowe'en, but one night too many in recent weeks (last week-end) of cold feet persuaded me that calendar be damned, warm feet, irrespective of the date on the calendar, are of pressing importance for nocturnal comfort.
> 
> There is no need for this sorry trend to be copied in the Mother of Parliaments.
> 
> The UK (and indeed, the US) should be giving good example on such matters, not sorry, tawdry, dismal and pathetic lying, cheating, incompetence, criminal irresponsibility, instead of proper government with integrity, intelligence, good judgment, infused and informed by a bit of decency and compassion, and competence.



Couldn't agree more. But I'm afraid we can (either of us) be described as the shinning light for democracy. Instead we are an embarrassment. As someone who travels to Europe a bit (well not this year!), you feel almost ashamed to say you are British. Brexit is an embarrassment for us all. Even those that didn't vote for it.

Anyway my bed is calling. Sleep well all and enjoy your weekends.


----------



## Clix Pix

What am I doing -- or rather, have I done -- today? Well.... it's all about cars.....  Took my fifteen-year-old Acura RSX in to the car place for her annual safety inspection, which thankfully she passed, but....  She needs four new tires as all of the ones she has now are showing signs of dry rot due to the fact that I haven't been driving her much and she's been sitting around a lot the last several months.   She also needs an oil change which because the shop was really busy today I didn't get done this afternoon, figured that it can come later while the annual safety inspection was paramount, required by the end of the month.   My lovely blue beauty also could benefit from a fresh paint job, as on some external parts of her, the years of sitting outdoors under the harsh sun without any overhead shelter or other means of protection having taken their toll....  Nothing urgent (except replacement of all four tires and oil change, which will need to be done sooner rather than later in any case),  but it all adds up and there IS the realization this is a fifteen-year-old car, so it is not unlikely that something could go drastically wrong at any time anyway.

So I came home from the car place relieved that at least for the moment everything is reasonably fine and she passed State Safety Inspection, but nonetheless there are things which do need to be attended to fairly soon and more worrisome, there is still the concern that given her age, something very expensive could abruptly, unexpectedly, go wrong and I'd be looking at a grim $$$$$ situation which needs to be resolved immediately, an action which does not necessarily involve repairing the fifteen-year-old car.    Not a good idea to go out new-car shopping in a fairly crisis-mode situation.  Sigh....

So I'm mulling over the idea of one day in the not-too-distant future (amid tears) kissing my sweet Acura RSX goodbye -- she's been such a wonderful part of my life for fifteen years -- and going with something which has more of the current safety features and all that -- not a bad idea for someone who is an older driver already --  and which is newer and which could bring me equal joy and happiness for a few years each time I get behind the wheel to drive somewhere.....

Wow, things have sure changed in fifteen years with regard to the automobile industry and its offerings, and of course COVID-19 has added its own special touch with additional changes....   At the moment, only in the early stages of exploring everything now in terms of what's out there at this point, figuring out what's something that would work well for me and my needs/desires, and, uh, yeah, it's all a bit overwhelming!!   I've already quickly realized that this really IS the best time to do this kind of thing before I find myself in some sort of crisis/emergency situation and have to try and make decisions instantly.  At least right now I have some time to figure things out and to make decisions calmly and reasonably......


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> What am I doing -- or rather, have I done -- today? Well.... it's all about cars.....



Here’s a theme. This morning I took my husband to pick up his truck. He inherited it from his father 7 years ago (can’t believe it’s been that long!), and it has been sitting in the yard making us look very redneck. For a long time he couldn’t even get it cranked. When he retired he did what he could, but he’s not a car guy. He finally decided to just let a professional do whatever needed to be done. We still look like a redneck house.  But at least the truck runs now. Even the a/c works!

Tomorrow we are going on an adventure. I‘m sure I’ll have photos. We’re meeting friends for breakfast downtown and then going to the season opener for the downtown farmers’ market. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> Pfeffel the Oven-Ready?
> 
> I must remember that, what a lovely expression; for, he is truly, a quite horrible man and a perfectly ghastly and spectacularly incompetent and self-serving Prime Minister.




I heard it a while back… works so well, Æthelred the Unready, then using one of Johnson's many names, de Pfeffel, and adding his promise of an "oven ready" Brexit deal.

Goodness knows I loathe that man and his coterie.



Scepticalscribe said:


> The UK (and indeed, the US) should be giving good example on such matters, not sorry, tawdry, dismal and pathetic lying, cheating, incompetence, criminal irresponsibility, instead of proper government with integrity, intelligence, good judgment, infused and informed by a bit of decency and compassion, and competence.



Well said!


----------



## Arkitect

Apple fanboy said:


> Couldn't agree more. But I'm afraid we can (either of us) be described as the shinning light for democracy. *Instead we are an embarrassment. As someone who travels to Europe a bit (well not this year!), you feel almost ashamed to say you are British. Brexit is an embarrassment for us all. Even those that didn't vote for it.*



This!
Since 2016 talking to people you meet on the Continent is often spent trying to explain… _why?_ 

I think supporting Brexit takes a special mindset. And I for one will never understand why this country felt obliged to leave.

The UK has frittered away so much goodwill because they just cannot let go of the past. A very rose tinted and mostly fake version of history.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Arkitect said:


> This!
> Since 2016 talking to people you meet on the Continent is often spent trying to explain… _why?_
> 
> I think supporting Brexit takes a special mindset. And I for one will never understand why this country felt obliged to leave.
> 
> The UK has frittered away so much goodwill because they just cannot let go of the past. A very rose tinted and mostly fake version of history.



Indeed. My parents are both very pro Brexit. I took great delight how we have now diverted about 100K a month worth of business from our UK hub to our German one in readiness. Thats no tax for the UK, or British warehouse and delivery drivers needed. Of course they just see £350,000,000 and fall for it hook line and sinker!


----------



## Alli

Went for a loverly breakfast with our dearest friends. I had the seafood omelette. I think that’s the main reason I still live here - best seafood in the world.

The farmer’s market was not very well attended. But they did have an amazing selection of pepper jellies. I got 6 so that my mother could pick 3. I probably should have just gotten 2 of each flavor, since the only ones I didn’t get were plain pepper jelly and mango pepper jelly. I forgot how much she likes mango. The first pic are her choices. I keep the 3 from the lower (right-hand) photo.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ooh, those jellies look goooood!    I"ll venture to guess that I'd love that raspberry jalapeño one.  Bet it has a delightful "kick" to it!

So far today I haven't accomplished much;  got a late start as I slept in longer than usual, and since then have been puttering around and of course spending time on the computer, too.   It's a really nice day with ample sunshine although a bit on the cool side;  pretty soon I'm going to grab the camera, stick a lens on it, and go out there for a nice walk around the lake....

I really feel for you guys in the UK and the whole Brexit mess!  Makes everything so uncertain in your lives right now, doesn't it?  Your country and this one (US) are both dealing with messes, aren't we?!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Went for a loverly breakfast with our dearest friends. I had the seafood omelette. I think that’s the main reason I still live here - best seafood in the world.
> 
> The farmer’s market was not very well attended. But they did have an amazing selection of pepper jellies. I got 6 so that my mother could pick 3. I probably should have just gotten 2 of each flavor, since the only ones I didn’t get were plain pepper jelly and mango pepper jelly. I forgot how much she likes mango. The first pic are her choices. I keep the 3 from the lower (right-hand) photo.
> 
> View attachment 795
> 
> View attachment 796




Those spiced jellies look amazing; hope you and your mother both enjoy them.  

I held off visiting the farmers' market this week, but shall certainly pay them a visit next week-end.


----------



## Clix Pix

Our farmers' markets are getting ready to shut down for the winter.....  They run between May and October, if I recall correctly.

ETA:  correcting myself -- I got to thinking about this and just checked;  it turns out that now they are open all year-round, but with reduced hours between January and March.  They're only open on Saturdays, anyway -- that has not changed.   There are two fairly close to where I live, in opposite directions.  My problem is that I usually am not up and ready to go out-and-about in the mornings, which is when their hours are.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Our farmers' markets are getting ready to shut down for the winter.....  They run between May and October, if I recall correctly.
> 
> ETA:  correcting myself -- I got to thinking about this and just checked;  it turns out that now they are open all year-round, but with reduced hours between January and March.  They're only open on Saturdays, anyway -- that has not changed.   There are two fairly close to where I live, in opposite directions.  My problem is that I usually am not up and ready to go out-and-about in the mornings, which is when their hours are.



We have a fabulous flea market in town that has great produce all year round. More importantly, they sell roasted corn by the ear. You pay, they dip it in butter, and then they have a large selection of spices to sprinkle on from salt to cayenne pepper, Cajun seasoning, garlic...you name it. We often go just for the corn. But it’s usually a crowded mess, so we haven’t been in months.


----------



## Eric

Going to get up at 3:30 AM and drive 3 hours one way to try and get a photo on a mountain above the cloud line at sunrise, it's a crapshoot and chances are slim that I'll get what I'm after but if I don't try it will never happen.


----------



## Clix Pix

Go for it, Eric!  I hope that everything works out for you and that you get the shot you want!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee, and reading the Sunday papers.


----------



## Clix Pix

Seeing as how I have not yet been up that long, haven't done anything more than get online with my OJ and my coffee.  It's another nice day out there so will spend a little time outdoors this afternoon.  I'm enjoying it while I can, as I know that once winter sets in I'll be staying indoors much, much more of the time.


----------



## Alli

Still sitting on the deck in my nightgown. Watching my husband clean out the garage. I do so enjoy watching men at work! It’s not altogether altruistic though. He finally got his truck back in working order and now he needs somewhere to keep it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Still sitting on the deck in my nightgown. Watching my husband clean out the garage. *I do so enjoy watching men at work*! It’s not altogether altruistic though. He finally got his truck back in working order and now he needs somewhere to keep it.




Amen to that.

Ah, yes, there are times when I do love to see a man wield an iron.

My father, bless him, who had such things sussed, used to wield an iron, pipe in mouth, whisky or wine nearby, and classic music or jazz playing softly in the background.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Ah, yes, there are times when I do love to see a man wield an iron.
> 
> My father, bless him, who had such things sussed, used to wield an iron, pipe in mouth, whisky or wine nearby, and classic music or jazz playing softly in the background.




My dad taught me how to iron a shirt...    not an altruistic thing either, but it was way better than how I'd been pressing my own shirts with just a steam iron (my grandma had taught me how to use a mangle on both bed linens and shirts, once I was old enough to respect the dangers, but we didn't have one of those machines back home).   So I ended up being grateful to my dad for the extra time I netted on all my ironing chores, on balance. Best of all, he still actually preferred to iron his own shirts, thanks god.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> My dad taught me how to iron a shirt...    not an altruistic thing either, but it was way better than how I'd been pressing my own shirts with just a steam iron (my grandma had taught me how to use a mangle on both bed linens and shirts, once I was old enough to respect the dangers, but we didn't have one of those machines back home).   So I ended up being grateful to my dad for the extra time I netted on all my ironing chores, on balance. Best of all, he still actually preferred to iron his own shirts, thanks god.




Within a short space of time, when I was in my late teens, each of my parents received a major promotion at work, the upshot of which was that my mother no longer had time to do those household chores, - and ironing was something that the lady who came in to clean once a week didn't always have time to do - while my father still wore a shirt and tie to work, and needed freshly pressed shirts.

So, out of necessity, he started doing his own shirts, and then, one thing led to another, and, bless him, he started to do mine as well, and my mother's.   And, sometimes, those belonging to both brothers as well.  

That continued until long after he retired; actually, it continued until he was diagnosed with the cancer that killed him, - his ironing routine included whisky, wine, pipe, classical music, and the ironing board - whereupon my mother and I decided to mostly dispense with matters related to ironing.


----------



## Clix Pix

I can't recall the last time I ironed anything!  In fact, I disposed of the iron a year or so back and then a few weeks ago when doing a bunch of sorting-out and disposing of items that had been in my second bedroom, I discovered the ironing board still lurking silently behind a door.  It promptly made a trip to the recycling area here in our condo complex.  No idea if someone may have come along and eagerly rescued it or if it indeed actually did get picked up by the recycling company on the scheduled day.

Back when both my late husband and I were working, he always sent out his shirts to be laundered and pressed, as I just did not have really good skills, time or motivation to do them.  I did our usual basic laundry, of course, and when I had something which needed dry-cleaning or laundering and pressing, I'd put my item(s) in with his to send off each time, and that worked out nicely.  When permanent press items came along some of them were handy for weekends and casual wear, but for work we both needed to dress appropriately.

Never did get outdoors to enjoy the weather today, but do have the sliding door and the windows open.  Instead I wanted to experiment with one of the new backdrops/photo surface boards that I bought a little while ago in preparation for doing a lot of indoor shooting this winter.   Sometimes these experiments come out really well, other times not so much so, but they're definitely a learning experience anyway!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Go for it, Eric!  I hope that everything works out for you and that you get the shot you want!



Sadly it was not to be, I was going for a long exposure of the fog rolling in over the hills but it didn't show (even though it was predicted to) it's still a beautiful drive either way so never a true loss.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ah, that can be frustrating when one has a specific idea in mind and then when arriving at the scene realizes that for whatever reason (usually weather) it just is not going to work out.   That would've been a terrific shot if you'd been able to get it!  There surely will be other opportunities....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I'm watching a few car review videos, - idriveaclassic - made by a wonderful British (English) woman named Steph, who specialises in video reviews of older cars (mostly 60s-90s, but she has some lovely videos of earlier cars).

I like her stuff; firstly, it is refreshing to see a woman do car reviews; and, secondly, I love her enthusiasm and her encyclopaedic knowledge of her subject matter and material, and I love also, how she approaches the cars (invariably with affection and respect) and their owners (likewise).  There isn't a snarky or nasty minute in any of her videos, yet there is nothing cloying about them either, just enthusiasm, enjoyment, fun, knowledge and respect.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Ah, that can be frustrating when one has a specific idea in mind and then when arriving at the scene realizes that for whatever reason (usually weather) it just is not going to work out.   That would've been a terrific shot if you'd been able to get it!  *There surely will be other opportunities....*




re the bold:   or one can hope so anyway.  I was really disappointed a few weeks ago when one of a late clutch of hermit thrush fledglings actually popped through a missing windowpane area and into my deck proper for a look-see.    I thought HOLY SH^T!!! and backed away from the door and then raced into the library for my iPhone ---which is sometimes just sitting on top the microwave by the back door, but luck of the draw, no way that day. 

Of course when I came back,  the little one had decided _uh no this is not for me,_ and had departed the scene.   I have in several years seen a hermit thrush pair and their nestlings in the conifers along a hedgerow to the east of my property, but had never seen one show up so close to --never mind actually inside--  a barn, shed or deck.  This one must have been attracted to the berries still available in a honeysuckle out behind the deck, or the foliage of the jewelweed near it that I had not cut back.  This is what they look like, such a sweet bird.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ooh, what a pretty little bird!   I don't think we have those around here -- gotta grab my _Birds of Virginia_ book!  --  but, yes, that is the bane of any photographer's life: the shots that got away.....  Sometimes other opportunities come along, other times they don't.  That's why when I'm out shooting and I see something, I shoot it, even if I don't have the right lens on, or the weather is blah and the lighting bad, just because I might never have the chance again.  Back in the summer I did a bunch of photos of our turtles and the water birds standing on a partly-submerged branch in the water.....got quite a few images of various subjects hanging out there at different times as they all happily sunned  and/or preened themselves, waiting for the next fish to come along.   Then one night we had a big storm, and the log was shifted so that it drifted a ways in the water and now is in a different spot entirely and apparently nobody likes it, as they aren't hanging out there at all. 

Liz, I hope one day you'll get another opportunity to shoot your local Hermit Thrush birds!


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm watching a few car review videos, - idriveaclassic - made by a wonderful British (English) woman named Steph, who specialises in video reviews of older cars (mostly 60s-90s, but she has some lovely videos of earlier cars).
> 
> I like her stuff; firstly, it is refreshing to see a woman do car reviews; and, secondly, I love her enthusiasm and her encyclopaedic knowledge of her subject matter and material, and I love also, how she approaches the cars (invariably with affection and respect) and their owners (likewise).  There isn't a snarky or nasty minute in any of her videos, yet there is nothing cloying about them either, just enthusiasm, enjoyment, fun, knowledge and respect.




I decided to take the day off from thinking about cars, researching further on cars and making any decisions..... My baby is not quite a classic or an antique but she's definitely getting up there in age!    I love looking at beautiful classic vehicles;  in some ways the cars we have available now just can't begin to match them, even though of course they're loaded with tech to make them safer, more drivable, whatever.  The old classics, especially the ones prior to the time frame you've mentioned here,  were real beauties and were much more distinctive than what we see on the roads today.  Real head-turners in this day and age.  Now IMHO most of the modern cars look pretty much the same, regardless of who the manufacturer is.  Not only that, all the manufacturers seem to have the idea that everyone wants a black, silver or white car -- there are very few new cars being offered with more interesting colors, from what I've seen, or they are limited to only certain models, and no, a candy-apple red automobile is not in my dreams, as those are instant cop-magnets!  LOL!


----------



## Alli

I finally came in around 2, after eating my grilled cheese with raspberry pepper jelly on the deck. Then I made hubby take me to Publix for cake and ice cream. That’s what’s for dinner tonight!

Lots of interesting things out there today though. Now that most of the hummingbirds have gone, the bees thought they had the feeders mostly to themselves with only butterflies as competition. But today a wasp showed up and decided he was just as addicted to sugar as the rest of them!




He is the first to actually put up a fight with the bees.

Then I watered my plants, and accidentally got a butterfly. Snapped a photo of him before I helped him up so that he could properly dry off and fly away.




Finally...we have a yard filled with gorgeous elephant ears. But in the 25 years we’ve lived in this house, we’ve never seen them bloom. Didn’t even know they bloomed!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, I have just watched a video of Steph (idriveaclassic) reviewing a Plymouth Fury from 1960 (her first ever review of an American car).  

A genuine pleasure to watch.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> I finally came in around 2, after eating my grilled cheese with raspberry pepper jelly on the deck. Then I made hubby take me to Publix for cake and ice cream. That’s what’s for dinner tonight!
> 
> Lots of interesting things out there today though. Now that most of the hummingbirds have gone, the bees thought they had the feeders mostly to themselves with only butterflies as competition. But today a wasp showed up and decided he was just as addicted to sugar as the rest of them!
> View attachment 818
> 
> He is the first to actually put up a fight with the bees.
> 
> Then I watered my plants, and accidentally got a butterfly. Snapped a photo of him before I helped him up so that he could properly dry off and fly away.
> View attachment 820
> 
> Finally...we have a yard filled with gorgeous elephant ears. But in the 25 years we’ve lived in this house, we’ve never seen them bloom. Didn’t even know they bloomed!
> View attachment 817 View attachment 819



Alli, what a wonderful yard you have, with so many opportunities to feed the local wildlife and also to just admire them.....  Love the photos!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Alli, what a wonderful yard you have, with so many opportunities to feed the local wildlife and also to just admire them.....  Love the photos!



Thanks! The back yard has become quite a refuge, and we are spending more and more time there.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I used ride with gps to map this route it was one they already had and I just changed the start and stop point. we were on a great forrest trail that started somewhat paved then paved then dirt and rock and everything in-between for about 8 miles up. there were offshoots that there was no way to get the tandem up and it lopped and the path it looped too was a narrow and way to steep path to ride the tandem on. I didn't  even know it but we went by the cemetery my grandma is in. we have done more climbing y about 500 feet but this was a steady up hill pretty much the whole way. we missed a turn and gone down faster but then had to ride on the streets back where we started the climb. ended up being 45 miles total. may be the last day this year we could ride this path when it gets muddy it wont work on the tandem. serious drop-off on this ride but not like we were right on the edge. I wonder how many tandems have come up here? I bet we were the only ones.


----------



## Alli

Got up, took my Boniva, and went for a walk. It’s finally cool enough in the morning to do that again. And I can shed some of this pandemic-induced weight. I see my doctor tomorrow and she is not going to be happy with me.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I see my doctor tomorrow and she is not going to be happy with me.




Please.    Last time it was a raised eyebrow and "well at least you're headed in the right direction" when I had managed to lose six pounds out of a recommended 20.

Today though I'm working on a different sort of shedding program...  ditching some online news subs that I don't want to renew after the elections.   I was not put on earth to support journalism singlehandedly, so it's time to cut some of these options off before the promo rates expire and I get a bill that more than makes up for whatever deal they cut me.   Anyway I can't stand the ones that run 16 weeks... I like deals for a year... stick a reminder on my calendar to cancel two months before the outfit's big payday arrives and so head it off at the pass.


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> I used ride with gps to map this route it was one they already had and I just changed the start and stop point. we were on a great forrest trail that started somewhat paved then paved then dirt and rock and everything in-between for about 8 miles up. there were offshoots that there was no way to get the tandem up and it lopped and the path it looped too was a narrow and way to steep path to ride the tandem on. I didn't  even know it but we went by the cemetery my grandma is in. we have done more climbing y about 500 feet but this was a steady up hill pretty much the whole way. we missed a turn and gone down faster but then had to ride on the streets back where we started the climb. ended up being 45 miles total. may be the last day this year we could ride this path when it gets muddy it wont work on the tandem. serious drop-off on this ride but not like we were right on the edge. I wonder how many tandems have come up here? I bet we were the only ones.
> View attachment 822View attachment 823View attachment 824View attachment 825View attachment 826View attachment 827View attachment 828View attachment 829View attachment 830View attachment 831



Really enjoying posts and photos on these rides, keep them coming.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericgtr12 said:


> Really enjoying posts and photos on these rides, keep them coming.



I dont take a huge amount of pics always it can be boring. this Forrest had little change in the 8 miles up. its hard to get a good pic that shows the dropoff and such with so many trees. I also dont aways wat to stop for pics. too bad my wife cant take them since she is not driving


----------



## DT

Did this, will be dropping them off in person today


----------



## DT

Was tempted to write LOL next to trump's name, but we need every vote to count


----------



## rdrr

Today, I am freezing my little rdrrs off.   Damn cheap work delays turning on the heat, and this building is brick, so it just radiated the cold indoors.  I swear it's warmer in the sun outside than in here.


----------



## ronntaylor

Today? Returning to 2/3 power walks a day after oral surgery last Monday. It was good during the first walk (3.5 miles) even though I was a bit winded and achy at the end. Suppressed the strong urge to stop at Dunkin' for celebratory jellies.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> Today? Returning to 2/3 power walks a day after oral surgery last Monday. It was good during the first walk (3.5 miles) even though I was a bit winded and achy at the end. Suppressed the strong urge to stop at Dunkin' for celebratory jellies.




Glad you're feeling more up to normal routines...

It's amazing to me how disciplined I am about not rummaging about in the top of a kitchen cupboard (for delicacies that I hide behind jars of dried beans) after I've come from the dentist, no matter if just for a cleaning or something more of a hassle.   Unfortunately in a matter of days the hidden contents of that shelf edge forward in my mind again even if I don't go out there and raid the cupboard itself.   

Right now out there is a jar of something called Chillin' Chocolate.  It's a boutique variety of natural peanut butter mixed with dark chocco that a pal sent me.  Should I say former pal?  The stuff is addictive.   It's not going to last through election night.   I hit on it for the first time with a spoon during the vice presidential debate,  and had to take a break from that to put the damn jar away.   At least it's not a 48-oz container.


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> Glad you're feeling more up to normal routines...
> 
> It's amazing to me how disciplined I am about not rummaging about in the top of a kitchen cupboard (for delicacies that I hide behind jars of dried beans) after I've come from the dentist, no matter if just for a cleaning or something more of a hassle.   Unfortunately in a matter of days the hidden contents of that shelf edge forward in my mind again even if I don't go out there and raid the cupboard itself.
> 
> Right now out there is a jar of something called Chillin' Chocolate.  It's a boutique variety of natural peanut butter mixed with dark chocco that a pal sent me.  Should I say former pal?  The stuff is addictive.   It's not going to last through election night.   I hit on it for the first time with a spoon during the vice presidential debate,  and had to take a break from that to put the damn jar away.   At least it's not a 48-oz container.



Thanks!

We're trying to figure out what we'll do with the ton of candy that my mother in-law bought to give out for Halloween. She is forbidden to give it out, talking about "I'll figure out a way to do it safely!" No ma'am!!! Signage will be put up to let fools know to not cross our threshold on All Hallows Eve.

I'm of the mind to just chuck it all in the garbage for tomorrow's pickup. I know I'll be tempted to get back to my *normal* snacking and before I know it, BOOM!, another cavity. Last thing I need after having my wisdom teeth pulled last Monday.


----------



## Clix Pix

Glad to see we're back!  I had tried getting on here earlier and kept getting error messages.....

So far today I have gone to the grocery store and also have cleaned out my car of the useless junk that seems to accumulate.  She definitely needs a good, thorough wash and a vacuuming,  regardless of what happens next....so I am getting organized for that.  I figured it would be much easier for the people at the car wash to vacuum the back seat area, which is already fairly small anyway, if there weren't a bunch of snow removal tools, windshield aluminum thingy that keeps the sun off in the heat of summer, a fine collection of umbrellas, etc., etc.....!  Tomorrow or the next day I'll take her over to the car wash.  We really don't have the facilities right here at the condo community to wash our cars, although some people do buy and hang on to hoses for that purpose and are able to hook up to the outside water faucet on each building and wash to their heart's content.  I'm not messing with trying to store a hose and deal with all that.


----------



## lizkat

For me today it's getting on with pantry review to close up any gaps in stuff I don't want to have to re-up on and have delivered during winter...  once in awhile the couriers lose all common sense and slog through 18" snow to leave stuff on a front porch that is not in use during winter (and even says "Please Use Other Door" on a chain across the steps).

They ignore completely shoveled, sanded driveways and paths from the driveways to the back porch?!   So after a couple experiences having to schlep case-lots of pantry items around from the front with a garden cart fetched back out of the barn from its winter nap, I decided the solution is just to stop ordering for deliveries after about the middle of November. 

From then until spring it's Instacart for me, at least those guys always drive right into the main driveway and so to a T right behind the rear porch. Now that the Instacart-welcoming Aldi's in a nearby town has reopened after its renovations during summer,  Walmart and Amazon can just wonder what happened to me after mid-November, and so can FedEx and UPS.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, I, also received those Error 404 (ad other error) messages.

Glad to see the site is up and running again.

My French class has finished for the night, and I received an email notifying me that I can expect to receive a delivery of coffee tomorrow (sometime).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee delivery (which - yes - arrived this morning) has been on my mind.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Attending an online meeting.


----------



## fooferdoggie

even though here in Oregon we do mail in voting we hopped on our tandem and dropped out ballots into the box about 1.5 miles away.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I enjoyed my (freshly roasted) delivery of coffee immensely this morning; so much so, that I am even debating the preparation of another cup this afternoon.

My online meeting was interesting, too.


----------



## Gutwrench

What am I doing today? Declining all Zoom meeting requests from Jeffrey Toobin.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> What am I doing today? Declining all Zoom meeting requests from Jeffrey Toobin.



How hard is this?


----------



## Clix Pix

At the moment I am doing some copying of files from one external drive to another, as I got rather behind this month in my usual backup / archiving routine.  While the one machine is busy with that I'm on the other....

It's another gorgeous day here, so I definitely want to spend some time outdoors this afternoon!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Spitting rain here, something between nasty showers and drizzle; I phoned the library, (having checked my account, it seems that two of the three "in transits" have arrived,) and have been emailing my coffee suppliers.


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> At the moment I am doing some copying of files from one external drive to another, as I got rather behind this month in my usual backup / archiving routine.  While the one machine is busy with that I'm on the other....
> 
> It's another gorgeous day here, so I definitely want to spend some time outdoors this afternoon!



I'm guessing your photos take up a ton of space? I am on my third 5TB drive over the last year or so.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> I'm guessing your photos take up a ton of space? I am on my third 5TB drive over the last year or so.



Sounds like my husband. He’s also into photography, but the historical kind. I should get him on here for the photography forums.

We went for a walk again first thing this morning. I love this time of year. Cool enough to walk in the morning and still sit outside until almost noon. Then the heat and humidity swoop in.

It’s the time of year for doctors, too. So although I saw my main oncologist last month, today I see the family doctor, tomorrow the GYN, and next month is the annual PETscan and visit to the radiation oncologist.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Sounds like my husband. He’s also into photography, but the historical kind. I should get him on here for the photography forums.
> 
> We went for a walk again first thing this morning. I love this time of year. Cool enough to walk in the morning and still sit outside until almost noon. Then the heat and humidity swoop in.
> 
> It’s the time of year for doctors, too. So although I saw my main oncologist last month, today I see the family doctor, tomorrow the GYN, and next month is the annual PETscan and visit to the radiation oncologist.



So all is well and it's just routine followup?


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> So all is well and it's just routine followup?



Yup. But being sick is a guaranteed paycheck for physicians.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> It’s the time of year for doctors, too. So although I saw my main oncologist last month, today I see the family doctor, tomorrow the GYN, and next month is the annual PETscan and visit to the radiation oncologist.




Best of luck with the medical visits.  



Alli said:


> Sounds like my husband. He’s also into photography, but the historical kind. I should get him on here for the photography forums.
> 
> We went for a walk again first thing this morning. I love this time of year. Cool enough to walk in the morning and still sit outside until almost noon. Then the heat and humidity swoop in.



Well, your mother has already joined us,so, why not your husband?


----------



## Clix Pix

Definitely photos take up a LOT of space!  I'm bad about culling, too, so that there is stuff in there which could easily be removed and provide me more space if I just took the time to do it properly.....  I have the bad habit of shooting something, then putting the files into the computer to edit, looking through them quickly and then editing ones that catch my attention immediately, with the all-so-well-meaning intention of going back later to cull the file.....and never quite managing to do that!  Sometimes I do finally get to it months later, though.  A few months ago I bought Photo Mechanic for specifically this purpose and it does help significantly.....when I actually get around to using it!

My general process is  once a month do backups of my desktop/documents/ movies/music/pictures files on the internal drive,   then I separate out files that don't need to remain on the internal drive, putting them on what I term "supplemental drives."  Obviously the ones that take up the most space are my photos.  They have their own external drives dedicated specifically to them.   It does mean purchasing new external drives fairly often, though!   The large (61 MP) files that are generated with the A7R IV really take up space in a hurry.   The more current backups and photo files (on an annual basis so we're in 2020 right now)  are on external SSDs, and the older photo files are on larger-capacity HDDs as they don't get reviewed that often.  

Each month I then take one set of external SSDs to the bank to put into the safe deposit box, bringing home the ones that are in there, and updating those for the swap the following month....well, COVID-19 has sure messed up my routine in that regard, even though I am still doing the backups each month;  I've got the current ones here at home, the set ready for the bank and the "master" set that lives here at home, plus the larger-capacity archival drives -- again, one which goes to the bank while the other remains at home.  I need to make an appointment at the bank to access my safe deposit box so that I can swap out the drives, but I keep procrastinating about that.  I miss just being able to walk into the bank lobby and being taken to the safe deposit area in the vault, doing my thing, and that is that.   I keep hoping that the regular routine will return soon but so far, that's not happening. 

I actually keep only the finished/edited images on my 1 TB internal drive, shifting the RAW files off there and to an external as soon as I have finished processing any images in which I'm interested, or sometimes before then, with the thought that if I need or want to revisit the RAW files I can do it later, just grab the external SSD....   I duplicate everything so that I have at least three copies of each file and folder.   I'm not a fan of putting my personal and potential sensitive files up in the "cloud," especially medical and tax return files, and really prefer to keep them locally on external drives.


----------



## Clix Pix

Been a while since I've been to the doctor, or dentist,  and yes, it is that time of year again....  Also I need to check in with my ophthalmologist, too;  back in May I was supposed to have a six-month followup -- the doc is keeping an eye on something going on with my right eye -- and due to the pandemic, their scheduling was all switched around and I couldn't make the rescheduled appointment, so was told that I'd be called if there were a cancellation.  Well, that never happened and the summer slipped by.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Been a while since I've been to the doctor, or dentist,  and yes, it is that time of year again....  Also I need to check in with my ophthalmologist, too;  back in May I was supposed to have a six-month followup -- the doc is keeping an eye on something going on with my right eye -- and due to the pandemic, their scheduling was all switched around and I couldn't make the rescheduled appointment, so was told that I'd be called if there were a cancellation.  Well, that never happened and the summer slipped by.....




Your eyes are important (writes this scribe, who has already deferred two eye tests this year, and I am someone who has faithfully had my eyes tested every two years, as recommended). 

Eyeing the barometer, which is plummeting precipitously.  And ominously.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, your mother has already joined us,so, why not your husband?



Hopefully she’ll come back. She’s still stuck on Twitter.

First thing the nurse asked today - have I seen the eye doctor. Nope. I haven’t seen anyone. I wouldn’t be seeing you if you would refill me meds without a production!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner (pasta and my own homemade blue cheese sauce with wilted spinach) and a nap; something about pasta (especially as we approach winter) means that it is almost always followed by a wonderfully restorative nap.


----------



## Clix Pix

Absolutely gorgeous afternoon out there, and spent some time with the camera communing with Nature.....     Also am still tinkering with archival files, getting them updated in the external HDD to take the bank safe deposit box along with the current backup external SSDs......


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Going to get up at 3:30 AM and drive 3 hours one way to try and get a photo on a mountain above the cloud line at sunrise, it's a crapshoot and chances are slim that I'll get what I'm after but if I don't try it will never happen.



I can guarantee the weather won't be what you need. However if you stay in bed it will be glorious sunrise. Thats how it always works out for me!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Been a while since I've been to the doctor, or dentist,  and yes, it is that time of year again....  Also I need to check in with my ophthalmologist, too;  back in May I was supposed to have a six-month followup -- the doc is keeping an eye on something going on with my right eye -- and due to the pandemic, their scheduling was all switched around and I couldn't make the rescheduled appointment, so was told that I'd be called if there were a cancellation.  Well, that never happened and the summer slipped by.....



I've been to the opticians twice since I've been married! That's not good is it?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Researching hotels near a work location I shall be visiting in the coming weeks. Must check which ones serve Stella!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> I can guarantee the weather won't be what you need. However if you stay in bed it will be glorious sunrise. Thats how it always works out for me!



Funny, the next morning the fog rolled in on demand. Actually that's sad, not funny.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Funny, the next morning the fog rolled in on demand. Actually that's sad, not funny.



The best sunsets I always see are when I'm washing up! If I go out with the camera, sun disappears behind a cloud.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> I can guarantee the weather won't be what you need. However if you stay in bed it will be glorious sunrise. Thats how it always works out for me!




Yes.... I am not just imagining that it so often rains or snows on bins-to-road day,  yet not on the days fore and aft of it.    So tiresome!

Today has been about cutting the assembly seams and flattening of boxes that pantry things were shipped in, so I do hope it won't rain tomorrow.  I want to put the cardboard out for the pickup of recyclable items.   I don't know if they just compost it these days anyway, but I do know that if it gets wet it definitely goes in the back of their truck with the garbage... otherwise they still put it in the side with the recyclable cans and glass.


----------



## ronntaylor

ericgtr12 said:


> How hard is this?



Well he was supposedly... *ahem* performing for one person (someone other than his wife) while the other Zoom meeting participants were off discussing within their respective subgroups. So he intended an audience of one, not everyone.


----------



## Eric

ronntaylor said:


> Well he was supposedly... *ahem* performing for one person (someone other than his wife) while the other Zoom meeting participants were off discussing within their respective subgroups. So he intended an audience of one, not everyone.



That makes more sense than him deliberately spanking it in front of an entire group. It's really a shame, his public life and possibly his career are likely over now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dashed into the city early this morning for bread (from the French bakery), to pick up my library books, a haircut, some spices, organic eggs, and sambal oelek.


----------



## Gutwrench

Eight inches fell here yesterday. FML

Edit: Sorry forgot to list my activity....sulking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ronntaylor said:


> Well he was supposedly... *ahem* performing for one person (someone other than his wife) while the other Zoom meeting participants were off discussing within their respective subgroups. So he intended an audience of one, not everyone.






ericgtr12 said:


> That makes more sense than him deliberately spanking it in front of an entire group. It's really a shame, his public life and possibly his career are likely over now.




But........this is perfectly idiotic.

I mean, there is a significant difference between the public and the private sphere and there is supposed to be a clear distinction between the professional and the personal, the sort of distinction where certain activities clearly lie to one side of this boundary. 

Yes, Zoom and home working may serve to blur these distinctions, but, even at home, I would have thought that this is the sort of thing that is done in private, and if, for "an audience of one", certainly not during, or in parallel to, a work meeting.


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> Eight inches fell here yesterday. FML
> 
> Edit: Sorry forgot to list my activity....sulking.



We're still waiting for our first rain since February. But we did finally get our awning installed yesterday so when it finally does rain we'll have some cover, also great at keeping the sun out. Here's a before and after.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Did this, will be dropping them off in person today




Dropped off, and already counted and processed (wife verified hers as well):


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> We're still waiting for our first rain since February. But we did finally get our awning installed yesterday so when it finally does rain we'll have some cover, also great at keeping the sun out. Here's a before and after.
> 
> View attachment 847
> 
> View attachment 848




I'm waiting for the next rain since 9:15a ... 

That's a nice porch!  Just need the chairs and table and a cold one ...


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> We're still waiting for our first rain since February. But we did finally get our awning installed yesterday so when it finally does rain we'll have some cover, also great at keeping the sun out. Here's a before and after.




Very nice indeed! You should enjoy lots of quality time out there. If you get half as much from it as we do our deck, then it will have been worth whatever you put into it.

Lovely walk this morning followed by some good chicory blend coffee. Almost time to head to today’s doctor appointment. When I get home I can take a nice bath and then finish my last two assignments for this term. I can’t believe my final classes begin on Monday! I’m glad I have comps after Christmas break.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Very nice indeed! You should enjoy lots of quality time out there. If you get half as much from it as we do our deck, then it will have been worth whatever you put into it.
> 
> Lovely walk this morning followed by some good chicory blend coffee. Almost time to head to today’s doctor appointment. When I get home I can take a nice bath and then finish my last two assignments for this term. I can’t believe my final classes begin on Monday! I’m glad I have comps after Christmas break.



Thank you. Our yard is very sterile compared to yours with all that vegetation and life going on but it's all a brand new build that wasn't even here a year ago so it will take some time, we're trying to green it up.

We're also getting out for a walk this morning, you're right about this time of year being perfect for it, it's the same for us with the temps cooling down into the 70s.


----------



## DT

@ericgtr12 Are you in Cali?  AZ?  Just wondering based on the rain comment!


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> We're still waiting for our first rain since February. But we did finally get our awning installed yesterday so when it finally does rain we'll have some cover, also great at keeping the sun out. Here's a before and after.
> 
> View attachment 847
> 
> View attachment 848




Wow, very nice!! That will really add to the enjoyment!


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> @ericgtr12 Are you in Cali?  AZ?  Just wondering based on the rain comment!



CA in the Sacramento area but droughts and heat are nothing new for us, it's just gotten a lot worse over the last 5 years or so.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> Eight inches fell here yesterday. FML
> 
> Edit: Sorry forgot to list my activity....sulking.




Wow!    It's 63ºF here in the mountains this morning, w/ forecast high of 70º.   A brazen little dandelion flower has even opened up in the lawn, to get a leg up on next spring, I suppose.

But I'm sulking too.   I usually celebrate Election Day with a drop-in to the pizza shop over in town after voting.    But is 2020 it's absentee voting for me, so today I walked my ballot out to the mailbox and all that was on the menu when I returned to the kitchen was an invitation to clean up the breakfast dishes and give the soup simmering at back of stove another stir.


----------



## lizkat

I emailed to a friend that I had voted this morning,  (i.e. walked the ballot out to the roadside mailbox) and got this by return email as a reminder of how fraught are the times we live in:


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> I emailed to a friend that I had voted this morning,  (i.e. walked the ballot out to the roadside mailbox) and got this by return email as a reminder of how fraught are the times we live in:
> 
> 
> View attachment 851​



Are you able to track in your state? I think everyone should be able to, I checked mine in CA this morning and got confirmation that it was received and counted.


----------



## lizkat

ericgtr12 said:


> Are you able to track in your state? I think everyone should be able to, I checked mine in CA this morning and got confirmation that it was received and counted.




In New York State the local boards of election have tracking setups this year that let you track dates:  when the ballot was applied for, when the ballot leaves the local Board of Elections office to be mailed to you,  and then when it is logged back into the Board of Elections office by an official poll worker.    The arrangements may differ by local BOE, I think.   Here it's just a pdf file you can download for "status of absentee voting".  I suppose in the more populated counties they fetch you back just your own info.

Before this year the only tracking that was available in NYS was for active military and people absentee-voting from abroad.


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> But........this is perfectly idiotic.
> 
> I mean, there is a significant difference between the public and the private sphere and there is supposed to be a clear distinction between the professional and the personal, the sort of distinction where certain activities clearly lie to one side of this boundary.
> 
> Yes, Zoom and home working may serve to blur these distinctions, but, even at home, I would have thought that this is the sort of thing that is done in private, and if, for "an audience of one", certainly not during, or in parallel to, a work meeting.



Well it's implied that he was cheating on his wife, so probably had no time but that time. Purely stupid and selfish. Probably should get the boot from both jobs. At the very least, suspensions. I know I wouldn't/couldn't work with him after this.


----------



## ronntaylor

Nada on my To-Do List today. So went for longish speed walk this morning: 4.5 miles. Plan to go for another after 3 p.m. (hope to get in another 3.5+ miles) and maybe go for the trifecta this evening.

Finally set up Health + Adidas Running and joined a couple running groups (more like speedy walking for me with my bad knee and ankles). Plan to lose my COVID19+ by the holidays.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner (organic sautéed eggs, with fresh French bread) cooked, consumed and washing up done.

Also put on some basmati rice in the rice cooker as I plan to cook Indonesian fried rice tomorrow, but couldn't resist stealing some of the just cooked rice and mixing it with one of the eggs - which I had put aside - that had over-cooked (plus a little sambal oelek, a little soya sauce, and a little kecap manis) as a separate culinary offering.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> couldn't resist stealing some of the rice




Hah, yes, I can never resist doing that... finally realized I need to figure on it and cook extra if I mean to have what to steal for one of those "oh i know.." experiences and still end up with enough for a more intentional dish later on.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> We're still waiting for our first rain since February. But we did finally get our awning installed yesterday so when it finally does rain we'll have some cover, also great at keeping the sun out. Here's a before and after.
> 
> View attachment 847
> 
> View attachment 848



Looking good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My brother, referred to as Decent Brother in The Other Country, - to whom I am close - has just phoned me; while cooking polenta on Sunday night, he burned his hand, second degree burns (and hadn't wanted to phone me on Monday, on account of my French class), or on Tuesday, because he was fed up.  

So, we chatted for around an hour or so tonight.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent a good hour on the phone with my friend in Devon (he has 6 kids and no money!).

He has lost nearly 2 stone since his doctor told him he had diabetes and needed to lose weight or his health would deteriorate.

He said his motivation was how bad I said he looked when we last met up! I was deliberately cruel to be honest. He needed to hear it.

Anyway I was full of praise for him this evening. Hopefully he can lose the rest he needs to and maintain it. I think the lack of trips out is helping him.


----------



## Clix Pix

Busier than usual today -- and this morning before doing anything I decided it would be best to simply not start following my usual routine of looking at forums, participating in forums, etc....  Instead, I turned on the computer, took care of a couple of email replies I needed to make, and then did a quick update of backups so that I then could take the external drives to the bank -- no appointment needed, hooray!  The banks around here have finally begun opening their lobbies again for normal transactions, and what a relief that was to be able to just walk in and conduct my business!   Brought home the external drives that had been in the safe deposit box since March.....aieee!!!   It'll take a while to update them, but no matter, I'm just happy to have current, up-to-date backups in an offsite location, which is always highly recommended. 

Took care of a couple other things today, too, and then did get outdoors to enjoy the unusually gorgeous day we had, but wasn't happy with the photos I shot, as I still had my mind on other things and really wasn't putting full effort into the shooting experience.   That happens every now and then -- one big reason I am not engaged in doing a full-out formal Photo of the Day project! 

When I drove past the library (our satellite early-voting precinct for my local jurisdictional district) I looked, and while there were a lot of cars in the parking lot, there were not the long lines that were experienced last week, so I think that most of us who were really, really eager to get our votes cast as soon as possible were the early birds and now others are moving along at their own pace.   No matter, as long as everyone who can gets out and votes, whether it is through early voting procedures or waiting until Election Day itself.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Out briefly on local errands: Sparkling mineral water, butter, crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins), my organic milk, and organic double cream, plus a veritable haul of beer, some of which I transported home, in my Scandinavian handmade leather (reindeer hide) rucksack, and some of which shall be delivered tomorrow by the proprietor.

I also ordered some more coffee online (as, quelle horreur, I all but ran out of coffee earlier this week).

And, I paid a visit to my local pharmacy, to arrange to have the flu jab - the flu vaccine - administered, something I had discussed with my brother last night.

As long as Mother was alive, the flu jab was vital for her, but had also become necessary for everyone who was in close contact with her, which meant the carer, myself, and my brothers.

Of course, last year, as she was no longer around, she no longer required the flu jab, and both brothers and I decided that, in those circumstances, we didn't really need it for ourselves, and no longer needed it for her protection.  However, this year - with the advent of Covid-19, a highly contagious respiratory condition - matters are a little different, and the flu jab strikes me as a sensible precaution in the circumstances, something with which my brother concurred last night, saying he intends to have it administered also for himself.

Anyway, in the pharmacy, they informed me that they have run out, they have none, they do not know when they can expect to receive a fresh consignment of the flu vaccine, and therefore, a queue system is in place for when a delivery arrives, and - as of today - I am number two hundred and something.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, SS!  I hope that the pharmacy receives a new shipment of the flu vaccine quickly!   That's something I need to do soon, too, either this week or next, go and get my flu shot.  I have it on my list of things to do but it keeps getting pushed aside.   Last year I did the same thing, procrastinated and the next thing you know the flu season was past.  This year, though, as you mention, it's really a different situation with the COVID-19 virus also running rampant,   Definitely getting the flu vaccine is a very sensible precaution while we all wait for the vaccine against COVID-19.....


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> and therefore, a queue system is in place, and - as of today - I am number two hundred and something.




Some kinfolk yesterday were joshing about how cool it would be if you could pull up to a cashier's window and stick your arm out elbow first and get a flu jab the way you pick up fast food orders.

Sorry you have such a wait on hand.  Sounds like lots of folks trying to get that flu shot earlier than usual this year, which makes sense but probably has messed up pharmacy orders all over the place in the early going.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Out briefly on local errands: Sparkling mineral water, butter, crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins), my organic milk, and organic double cream, plus a veritable haul of beer, some of which I transported home, in my Scandinavian handmade rucksack, and some of which shall be delivered tomorrow by the proprietor.
> 
> I also ordered some more coffee online (as, quelle horreur, I all but ran out of coffee earlier this week).
> 
> And, I paid a visit to my local pharmacy, to arrange to have the flu jab administered, something I had discussed with my brother last night.
> 
> As long as Mother was alive, the flu jab was vital for her, but had also become necessary for everyone who was in close contact with her, which meant the carer, myself, and my brothers.
> 
> Of course, last year, as she was no longer around, she no longer required the flu jab, and both brothers and I decided that, in those circumstances, we didn't really need it for ourselves, or, for her protection.  However, this year - with the advent of Covid-19, a highly contagious respiratory condition - matters are a little different, and the flu jab strikes me as a sensible precaution in the circumstances.
> 
> Anyway, in the pharmacy, they informed me that they have run out, they have none, they do not know when they can expect to receive the flu vaccine, and therefore, a queue system is in place, and - as of today - I am number two hundred and something.






Clix Pix said:


> Wow, SS!  I hope that the pharmacy receives a new shipment of the flu vaccine quickly!   That's something I need to do soon, too, either this week or next, go and get my flu shot.  I have it on my list of things to do but it keeps getting pushed aside.   Last year I did the same thing, procrastinated and the next thing you know the flu season was past.  This year, though, as you mention, it's really a different situation with the COVID-19 virus also running rampant,   Definitely getting the flu vaccine is a very sensible precaution while we all wait for the vaccine against COVID-19.....



We got ours last week, I always hate doing it and particularly so during this pandemic going around health workers. Kaiser offers a drive-through and they were pretty careful about it, changing gloves in between each person and allowing a couple of minutes for the air to clear before calling the next car down, so it felt pretty safe.


----------



## DT

Available again.  Last time I posted in the "Health Workout" thread at MR, then specifically in a thread where I guy was specifically asking for a product like this, no response, so forget posting there again, but in case anyone here is interested ...









						Adjustable Dumbbell Set
					

Get our adjustable dumbbell set and easily change the weight you're working out with. This weight set has ten pieces from 5 to 50 lbs. in a single dumbbell.




					corehomefitness.com
				




These are almost always on backorder, etc.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Wow, SS!  I hope that the pharmacy receives a new shipment of the flu vaccine quickly!   That's something I need to do soon, too, either this week or next, go and get my flu shot.  I have it on my list of things to do but it keeps getting pushed aside.   Last year I did the same thing, procrastinated and the next thing you know the flu season was past.  This year, though, as you mention, it's really a different situation with the COVID-19 virus also running rampant,   Definitely getting the flu vaccine is a very sensible precaution while we all wait for the vaccine against COVID-19.....






lizkat said:


> Some kinfolk yesterday were joshing about how cool it would be if you could pull up to a cashier's window and stick your arm out elbow first and get a flu jab the way you pick up fast food orders.
> 
> Sorry you have such a wait on hand.  Sounds like lots of folks trying to get that flu shot earlier than usual this year, which makes sense but probably has messed up pharmacy orders all over the place in the early going.






ericgtr12 said:


> We got ours last week, I always hate doing it and particularly so during this pandemic going around health workers. Kaiser offers a drive-through and they were pretty careful about it, changing gloves in between each person and allowing a couple of minutes for the air to clear before calling the next car down, so it felt pretty safe.




To be honest, I am somewhat surprised: Actually, I am very surprised.

I recall that we had sent the carer trotting down to the pharmacy for her jab, and - when Mother was alive - it was exceptionally easy to arrange, one or two phone calls to make, or confirm, an appointment, and a day or two, to wait, at most.

These days, I assume that there is an exceptionally heavy demand with Covid, and, moreover, that everyone who may be deemed vulnerable (or a "front line" worker) will receive priority. 

However, I will admit to astonishment that this - receiving the jab - could (and probably will) take several weeks. 

Moreover, my brother explained how consultations with doctors have been transferred with Covid, as a lot is done by phone rather than in person; initially, with his hand injury, there was a phone consultation - (how many people - even with advanced education and supremely articulate, can advocate for - or, are capable of advocating for, themselves medically, or, describing accurately what ails them?), followed - well, it was a second degree burn on the palm of his hand with two fingers out of action at the moment - by a visit in person as the thing needed to be treated and dressed and prescriptions written and given.


----------



## DT

I scored a killer deal on a "new" Apple Watch.  Series 5, 44mm, mint condition (like seemingly unworn), all accessories, docs, packaging, the band wasn't even opened. ~ 3 months old, AC+ till mid-2022 (that's being transferred to my name).

$270.


----------



## DT

I was upgrading a pre-ordered Series 0 from back in 2015.  I got (2) 42mm for the wife and I back then, mine was still lasting all day, but it had become so slow, was so behind on OS updates, it had really lost quite a bit of functionality.  The wife has a Series 4, 40mm, I got her new about a year and a half ago, after her S0 got wrecked, she downsized (since the S4 40mm is physically small, but with a slightly larger display than a S0-3 42mm ...), but I continued to plug-along with my S0 

Anyway, now it will provide HR for the Peloton iOS app, nothing else, needed, and actually work (seriously, I'd selected workout, 10-15 seconds delay), then another 5-10 seconds delay before I could scroll through the options.

The 44m display is pretty glorious and really digging the always on more than I thought I would.

Plus, I just started my car from my watch ... NERDGASM.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother again tonight for the best part of an hour to check on how he is; he saw the public health nurse today, and she despatched him to hospital to have his hand treated (lanced and dressed, and examined by the relevant specialists) and another appointment tomorrow morning at 8. a.m. has been arranged as some of the skin and plastic specialists who couldn't see him today want to take a close look at it.

While they are pleased enough with his progress, I'd imagine that he will be required to make a few more visits, one next week, and possibly a further one the following week, before he receives the all clear.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And yes, he is on proper sick leave (not cover sort of work-from-home leave) from his job as a lawyer with the local authority.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Attended an online meeting.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And answered the door to be greeted by the very pleasant sight of a small crate of beer (delivered by the proprietor of a local store plus off licence).


----------



## Alli

Today I am finalizing my final stats paper and turning it in. Classes over. I’m free for the entire weekend! My last ever classes start on Monday.


----------



## Clix Pix

I will be very happily playing today with my lovely new Polished Metal Metallic Honda Civic Sport Hatchback that I bought yesterday!   It has been fifteen years since I bought a new car so a lot of things have changed in the interim, with many more technical features and functions now -- even though I'm rather techie-minded, this all is rather overwhelming, so I'll be taking the next few days to really get acquainted with my new car and what she does automatically and how I can tweak settings, this and that....


----------



## Alli

I can tell you what I’m NOT doing today. I’m not watching any television. Why, you ask? Because the little box that houses the modem just went out. Dead as a door nail. (Why do we make comparisons to door nails anyway?) Hopefully someone from AT&T will come tomorrow to replace it. Meanwhile, I’m on iPad internet only. Thank goodness I got my paper turned in this morning!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had a chat for the best part of an hour with my brother, (who visited the hospital today, so that a doctor, a burns specialist, could examine his hand; his hand is dressed and he has to see them again next week.  They said that the healing should take around a month - after all, he suffered second degree burns - but that, as of now, there should be no lasting damage). 

So, we discussed the mechanics of showering (he needs to keep the dressing dry).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Good long chat with a friend. mostly football banter. Also remembering some 'fun' stories from when we were young.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Had a chat for the best part of an hour with my brother, (who visited the hospital today, so that a doctor, a burns specialist, could examine his hand; his hand is dressed and he has to see them again next week.  They said that the healing should take around a month - after, he suffered second degree burns - but that, as of now, there should be no lasting damage).
> 
> So, we discussed the mechanics of showering (he needs to keep the dressing dry).



Bin bag?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I can tell you what I’m NOT doing today. I’m not watching any television. Why, you ask? Because the little box that houses the modem just went out. Dead as a door nail. (Why do we make comparisons to door nails anyway?) Hopefully someone from AT&T will come tomorrow to replace it. Meanwhile, I’m on iPad internet only. Thank goodness I got my paper turned in this morning!



Good luck with it. We get our TV through an aerial and the internet. So if one goes down we have the other as a back up. If the power goes out, (it never has yet). We just go hungry, get bored and cold!


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Good luck with it. We get our TV through an aerial and the internet. So if one goes down we have the other as a back up. If the power goes out, (it never has yet). We just go hungry, get bored and cold!



This is the first time since we’ve had our internet with AT&T Uverse that it’s gone out. It’s probably been close to ten years now. And it’s not them, it’s the box inside the house. Thank goodness for cell phones And mobile data.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Bin bag?




The medics suggested a plastic bag, to keep the dressing on his hand dry.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Watched an outstanding episode - "Fifty Ships" - of the excellent "Foyle's War" Tv series.


----------



## Clix Pix

Playing with and getting acquainted with my new car and her features and functions.....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Not planned, but I noticed a lot of moss on the block paving by our back door. So out came the Karcher and its all sorted now. Should probably go pick up some sharp sand though to stop it filling up with mud and moss again.

Also enjoying this lunchtimes football. 1-0 up against Man City. Hope we can keep that up!


----------



## Gutwrench

It’s spa day for the girls!  They get so excited and happy during the ride....until they see the parking lot then they are like .

They fall for it every month.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Was waiting for a delivery of coffee that I had ordered on Thursday, as, easier, I received an email informing me that it was "in transit" and "in the system" of the courier.

Well, to my delight, the package arrived a few minutes ago.


----------



## Alli

I have got to do some laundry today. This staying home all the time and not even getting dressed some days has me all discombobulated. And I do need to get dressed today since the AT&T repair tech will be here this afternoon to replace the dead part so we can get our internet back.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I have got to do some laundry today. This staying home all the time and not even getting dressed some days has me all discombobulated. And I do need to get dressed today since the AT&T repair tech will be here this afternoon to replace the dead part so we can get our internet back.



You are still without internet? Wow that sucks. I can relate about getting dressed, since most of my work is remote my wife always asks why I even bother putting on my regular clothes and get ready in the mornings but it's the only way I feel productive.


----------



## Clix Pix

My plans for the day include playing some more with my new car -- gee, I might even take her for a little drive! -- and generally enjoying what is probably going to be last of the unusually warm weather we've been having....   Yesterday I put most of the things into her. that I normally keep in a car: snow removal tools, ice scraper, etc., reusable bags for the grocery store and will finish up with that today, too.  I like to keep a couple of pens and a small notepad in the glove box and a small flashlight -- things like that go into her, too.   I swapped out the long lightning cable that I'd used the first day for the iPhone and Apple Car Play for a shorter one that I had at home as I don't think I'll need the long cable most of the time, but kept the longer cable in there, too, just in case I change my mind.  That's the sort of thing I'll get a better feel for after I've been actually driving the car around for a while.  Felt funny not to be taking the box of CDs out to the car -- suddenly there is more space for a passenger's feet on the floor on that side of the car now, they won't have to arrange their feet around a box or two of CDs or a CD case!  

It is going to be so nice to have Apple Car Play for not just music, but for maps and everything else, too -- no more need to take my Garmin Sat nav on road trips, cluttering up the dashboard!    (Wait -- road trips?  What's that?!)

Oh, I hear you guys about getting properly dressed for the day -- since I am retired I've been dressing far more casually than I ever have in the past.  Feels great!  Get up in the morning, shower, and then slip into a pair of shorts (summertime) or soft, cozy jogging sweats (most of the time in the colder months), some sort of top, and I'm done.   I've never really been much of a jeans person, although I do wear those too, of course, from time to time.  Going out, it's cropped or full-length pants, jeans or khakis.   If it's just to the grocery store and/or library, I just stick with my cozy jogging sweats.   Wool clogs or flip-flops on my feet around the house, then Teva sandals when going out to the store, the library, wherever. I wear them even in the colder weather, adding a pair of socks.  Only when we get into the REALLY cold weather do I finally start wearing more sensible, warmer shoes or boots.  Tevas really aren't meant for walking around in snow and ice!  LOL!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I have got to do some laundry today. This staying home all the time and not even getting dressed some days has me all discombobulated. And I do need to get dressed today since the AT&T repair tech will be here this afternoon to replace the dead part so we can get our internet back.




Even before he burned his hand (and thus, now, has the active use of only one hand, his dominant hand, which is his left hand, as it happens, while the other heals, something which makes mundane tasks such as washing and dressing even more challenging), my brother, who - as a lawyer, a solicitor, a conveyancing specialist with the flagship local authority in the capital, - was home-working four days a week, and showing up in the office - suit and tie and polished shoes and briefcase and mask - one day a week - had been casually attired in tracksuit bottoms and similarly comfortable clothing when working from home, for months, if not weeks.


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm glad to hear that Decent Brother's hand is healing up nicely, but yes, I can imagine that it is making everyday activities a bit awkward or nearly impossible to do!  He is fortunate in that it is not the dominant hand which is affected, thought, so that last he can still use that hand to write and to do things which are easier with a dominant hand anyway.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The weather forecast (BBC online) informs me "strong winds, light showers, occasional sunny spells", whereas the unpleasant reality is......darkening, threatening, overcast charcoal skies and *hailstone* showers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I'm glad to hear that Decent Brother's hand is healing up nicely, but yes, I can imagine that it is making everyday activities a bit awkward or nearly impossible to do!  He is fortunate in that it is not the dominant hand which is affected, though, so that last he can still use that hand to write and to do things which are easier with a dominant hand anyway.....




Well, we agreed that anything with buttons or zippers were a bit of a no-no; normally, I cannot abide tracksuit bottoms, but fully understand just exactly how useful they can be in such circumstances.

And, Decent Brother also commented - laughing - on how trying to do such things as slicing bread (instead of attempting to slice bread, he bought a sliced loaf), or opening a milk carton, or a can of beer (I suggested bottles - one can open a beer bottle with an opener using one hand as long as the bottle is stable, or wedged against something) are next to impossible when confined to the use of one hand.


----------



## Renzatic

I'm having another one of these days I've recently gotten into the habit of where I worry about not being able to fall asleep, and I end up getting frustrated because I'm constantly thinking about falling asleep so overwhelmingly that I end up not being able to fall asleep.

It's like a vicious cycle of stupidity is what it is. What'll happen is that I'll doze to the point where I'm right on the cusp of sleep, then suddenly snap awake when I realize that I'm about to fall asleep. I basically spent all last night catnapping, and it sucks.

Moments like this make me wish marijuana was legal where I live at, cuz that would knock me right slap the hell out.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> I'm having another one of these days I've recently gotten into the habit of where I worry about not being able to fall asleep, and I end up getting frustrated because I'm constantly thinking about falling asleep so overwhelmingly that I end up not being able to fall asleep.
> 
> It's like a vicious cycle of stupidity is what it is. What'll happen is that I'll doze to the point where I'm right on the cusp of sleep, then suddenly snap awake when I realize that I'm about to fall asleep. I basically spent all last night catnapping, and it sucks.
> 
> Moments like this make me wish marijuana was legal where I live at, cuz that would knock me right slap the hell out.



You and me both. Have you tried CBD? I frequently take some before bed if I feel one of those nights coming on, or if my feet are bothering me. I highly recommend Montez Williams’ Relax. I went to take a picture of the bottle, and went I got back, had an email from Warner’s Best, where I buy it. LOL




Clix Pix said:


> Oh, I hear you guys about getting properly dressed for the day -- since I am retired I've been dressing far more casually than I ever have in the past. Feels great! Get up in the morning, shower, and then slip into a pair of shorts (summertime) or soft, cozy jogging sweats (most of the time in the colder months), some sort of top, and I'm done. I've never really been much of a jeans person, although I do wear those too, of course, from time to time. Going out, it's cropped or full-length pants, jeans or khakis. If it's just to the grocery store and/or library, I just stick with my cozy jogging sweats. Wool clogs or flip-flops on my feet around the house, then Teva sandals when going out to the store, the library, wherever. I wear them even in the colder weather, adding a pair of socks. Only when we get into the REALLY cold weather do I finally start wearing more sensible, warmer shoes or boots. Tevas really aren't meant for walking around in snow and ice! LOL!



It’s funny. My husband has been retired almost two years, and gets up and dressed every morning. I’m still new to retirement, and not in the slightest bit interested in getting dressed unless I have to leave the house. It doesn’t help that we don’t really have winter here.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> You and me both. Have you tried CBD? I frequently take some before bed if I feel one of those nights coming on, or if my feet are bothering me. I highly recommend Montez Williams’ Relax. I went to take a picture of the bottle, and went I got back, had an email from Warner’s Best, where I buy it. LOL




Yeah, I just got back from the parents house. Mom takes it, so I downed a few drops.

And of course I've hit up the internet to see what the hell is going on with me. Apparently not being able to fall asleep because you're afraid you won't be able to fall asleep is a fairly common thing. Don't know why it started with me, but here I am. Two times in about as many weeks. Wish I could just slide into bed, and fall asleep like I did the night before, but when I do finally get to sleep, it's not going to come nearly as easily. I lay down, get anxious, and have to calm myself. It's weird. I can feel my heartrate increase, and I get this sudden urge to take out my frustrations loudly. Then, when I almost fall asleep, and snap myself back awake, I find myself feeling more awake, and want to do something else besides lay there.

I'm not used to dealing with anxiety issues, but hey, it's been a shitty year for everyone. At least I know it's common enough.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> I'm not used to dealing with anxiety issues, but hey, it's been a shitty year for everyone. At least I know it's common enough.



Unfortunately, that’s the truth.


----------



## Clix Pix

I normally don't have trouble falling asleep or getting back to sleep if I awaken for some reason, but when I've got something on my mind or am excited about something then I do find it hard to fall asleep, even if I felt really sleepy just prior to turning off the light.  In that kind of situation, then I often do awaken again after I have managed to finally drop off to sleep, and then lie awake for another lengthy period....


----------



## Apple fanboy

I need to dig out my jogging bottoms as its far too cold for the shorts I'm using on the cross trainer each morning.

I have vacuumed this morning whilst Mrs AFB took a shower. The sun has made a rare appearance after the rain, so I will see if she is up to a walk once she is done.

Photos for her craft projects later.


----------



## Alli

It’s a beautiful morning here, cool and crisp. Some new birds in the neighborhood today. I’m going to sit and enjoy it for another little while and then go take a nice long soak so I’ll be relaxed to watch my football game at noon. Who Dat!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nasty heavy showers, here, interspersed with brief breaks of sunshine.

But cold.

An the clocks went back - grrrrr - last night, the most depressing single event of the year, from my perspective.   As I prowled the house, adjusting the clocks, (and my watch), I had a vivid memory of my father carrying out the same task (a lot more cheerfully than I ever did, although I do like the clock change in late March, which presages the arrival of the proper part of spring), a task that fell to me when he fell ill, and then, died.

I loathe the darkness, lack of natural light, cold, wet, endless misery of winter. 

Anyway, I have a dark wash on, and am sipping some coffee.


----------



## Renzatic

Clix Pix said:


> I normally don't have trouble falling asleep or getting back to sleep if I awaken for some reason, but when I've got something on my mind or am excited about something then I do find it hard to fall asleep, even if I felt really sleepy just prior to turning off the light.  In that kind of situation, then I often do awaken again after I have managed to finally drop off to sleep, and then lie awake for another lengthy period....




I've never had much trouble falling asleep before, though it always takes me a bit to drift off, and I sleep like a log when I do finally go under, but this year has had different plans for me, apparently. My brain's trying to put me through all kinds of horrible new experiences.

At least I finally managed to drift off last night. I was up around 36 hours, fell asleep around midnight, and slept for 10 hours. Now I just feel emotionally drained.

...I think I need to get out of the house more. I've spent way too much time isolated here since the pandemic broke.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I've never had much trouble falling asleep before, though it always takes me a bit to drift off, and I sleep like a log when I do finally go under, but this year has had different plans for me, apparently. My brain's trying to put me through all kinds of horrible new experiences.
> 
> At least I finally managed to drift off last night. I was up around 36 hours, fell asleep around midnight, and slept for 10 hours. Now I just feel emotionally drained.
> 
> ...I think I need to get out of the house more. I've spent way too much time isolated here since the pandemic broke.




Have you ever tried reading in bed before you drift off?  

When your eyes have read the same paragraph three times (or more) without taking in, let alone understanding, a single syllable, that is the time to switch off the light, turn over, and nod off to sleep.

Anyway, I always have books to hand, and yes, usually "books", not book" - sometimes, I am awakened by an unsetting "thump" as a book falls off the bed (beside my pillow) onto the floor during the night.


----------



## Eric

We are facing power shutoffs today, still no rain (about 8 months now) and high speed winds (up to 60 MPH) combined with super low humidity is a perfect recipe for fires, these were the exact same conditions (at the same time) that caused those fires that leveled towns and killed so many people a couple of years ago.


----------



## Clix Pix

Rain greeted me when I got up this morning, and according to the weather reports it will continue on-and-off throughout the day.  Added to that is the lowest daytime temperature we have had yet this autumn: a mere 46 degrees!   BRRRRR!!!!!    So my new car and I are not going anywhere today after all!  She's enjoying her first rain shower and I'm doing some stuff around the house....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Rain here, too, and (sigh) it is now completely dark.


----------



## Clix Pix

I really shouldn't complain about the rain today, as we really did have such a lovely several days prior to this, with abundant sunshine and plenty of warmth, but yeah.....   Today is a real reminder that, oh, yeah, we are definitely,  absolutely, in the midst of Autumn heading into winter, whether I like it or not.   I commiserate with you, SS!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I really shouldn't complain about the rain today, as we really did have such a lovely several days prior to this, with abundant sunshine and plenty of warmth, but yeah.....   Today is a real reminder that, oh, yeah, we are definitely,  absolutely, in the midst of Autumn heading into winter, whether I like it or not.   I commiserate with you, SS!




Well, the days immediately following the time when the clocks go back, are always a time of year when I can feel my heart sinking.


----------



## Clix Pix

I just start thinking about the projects that I might actually get around to doing _this_ winter that I meant to do last winter and the winter before that but somehow never quite managed to even get started....  Also am already starting to think about what kinds of photo shots I'll want to do this winter in the house, primarily tabletops, abstracts and such.....  Not to mention spending more time curled up with a warm computer or a good book on those really cold days!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading stuff, writing emails, and deciding that I do not intend to cook dinner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, the days immediately following the time when the clocks go back, are always a time of year when I can feel my heart sinking.



Indeed. I loathe November and December. Can we just skip ahead?

Anyway finished watching the Portuguese Grand Prix highlights. Now I have a bit of work to do this evening. Some interviews to set up for Tuesday and Wednesday as I'm off tomorrow.
Chiropractor first thing then taking Mrs AFB to a craft supply place near where we used to live.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. I loathe November and December. Can we just skip ahead?




Loathe November and December as well.  And possibly January and February, too.



Apple fanboy said:


> Chiropractor first thing then taking Mrs AFB to a craft supply place near where we used to live.



Sounds like a good way to pass a Monday, and I daresay that you will both enjoy it.


----------



## Clix Pix

The months I most loathe are January and February....especially the latter, as through the years there were several significant deaths in that month.  The weather here is usually at its worst during those two months as well.  December isn't great, but I don't watch much television so am able to avoid a lot of the fake holly-jolly Christmas adverts and scenes of supposed "happy families" all gathered around the festive Christmas tree or overly-saccharine, too exaggeratedly-cute adverts of adorable wee ones squealing in delight over some toy........    I also normally keep far, far away from any malls during the Christmas season, and of course this year sure as heck am going to do so, too!  I haven't set foot in a mall for months and have no need or intention to visit one.   Happily for me, there is a Barnes & Noble bookstore in a smallish outdoor shopping center just down the road a piece from me, and an hour or two spent in there on a weekday early in the holiday season usually takes care of gifts that I want to buy for family and friends.


----------



## lizkat

I'm no fan of November and December but always look forward to January for the return of the light, and that low-humidity crispness outside in really cold air on calm, sunny days.

Today I'm celebrating discovery that *yes I have voted.*.. my absentee ballot was processed back into the Board of Elections on Friday. So the USPS still works ok up here, or else ballots are getting special handling by pony express. Either way, my vote had to travel 110 miles up to Syracuse and then 120 miles back downstate to make a trip of about 11 miles as the crow flies. But it made it in two days, so Louis DeJoy's machinations must not have been focused on Syracuse. Good to know...


----------



## Gutwrench

@Scepticalscribe, @lizkat, @Alli (and anyone else I might have missed) : Could I get your thoughts on this, please?

Fe(male)
Wo(man)
Per(son)
Hu(man)
Dishwas(her)


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> @Scepticalscribe, @lizkat, @Alli (and anyone else I might have missed) : Could I get your thoughts on this, please?
> 
> Fe(male)
> Wo(man)
> Per(son)
> Hu(man)
> Dishwas(her)



Umm...


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> @Scepticalscribe, @lizkat, @Alli (and anyone else I might have missed) : Could I get your thoughts on this, please?
> 
> Fe(male)
> Wo(man)
> Per(son)
> Hu(man)
> Dishwas(her)




It doesn't pay to overthink your role in life when someone hands you a dishtowel.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ehhhhhhh,,,,,,,!!!!   Since I'm the only one in this household, if I don't do the rinsing-up or laundry, it doesn't get done!  LOL!   In others' households, when I'm a guest, I cheerfully volunteer to help out in the kitchen and since I'm no cook, I'm more useful after the meal than I am prior to it!  I'm great at clearing the table and doing the rinsing-up and washing of larger dishes, pots and pans that don't fit into a dishwasher.....


----------



## Gutwrench

Okay, who reported me?


----------



## User.45

Gutwrench said:


> @Scepticalscribe, @lizkat, @Alli (and anyone else I might have missed) : Could I get your thoughts on this, please?
> 
> Fe(male)
> Wo(man)
> Per(son)
> Hu(man)
> Dishwas(her)



IMHO a lot of these reflect a patriarchally organized language. 

Except for per son, which comes from per sonare (i.e. through sound/voice) or alternatively from the Etruscan word for mask. 

(men)ace
(male)volent
de(men)ted
(man)ipulate

My native language distinguishes persons from inanimate object (traditionally we used to refer to animals using the latter, but my generation largely refers to mammals, especially pets as persons too [once in medschool one of my female class mates got some heat for this as she shouldn't "antropomorphize" the world; but honestly, the more I learn the more I learn about life and mammals the more I think that's the right thing]). At any rate, we have less than 5 unisex names I can list and you have the option to add "-woman" to the name of each profession to emphasize gender, but you don't have to. 

Like this morning...my daughter likely broke her ulna (forearm) and I explained to her that the "doctorwoman" will get an Xray photo of it, so even subconsciously she knows that women are just as natural and legitimate in the role of a doctor as a man. 

^BTW, yes. Today is fucked up:/


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Like this morning...my daughter likely broke her ulna (forearm)



Oh no! I hope she’s alright and that the doctorwoman took good care of her.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Oh no! I hope she’s alright and that the doctorwoman took good care of her.



Like Archie Bunker who needed his gallbladder taken out and learned it was going to be a woman performing the surgery, hilarious. I'm really dating myself with this post come to think of it.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Oh no! I hope she’s alright and that the doctorwoman took good care of her.



No fracture, just a subluxation...phew! Got repositioned and she's back to her usual devilish self. Parenthood is a beautiful blurse.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> @Scepticalscribe, @lizkat, @Alli (and anyone else I might have missed) : Could I get your thoughts on this, please?
> 
> Fe(male)
> Wo(man)
> Per(son)
> Hu(man)
> Dishwas(her)




Well, leaving the patriarchy, and its extensive influence on areas of culture, including language, aside (not something I do very often), for the moment, the expression (or word) that most appeals (and it is rather topical), is Fred Trump III's apt observation that, "our family puts the "fun" in dysfunctional."


----------



## Clix Pix

I remember many, many years ago having a fierce argument with my best friend -- I think we were both around ten years old at the time -- because she couldn't believe that there was such a thing as a WOMAN doctor!!  She had never heard of this and had trouble believing me when I assured her that, yes, women could become doctors, too, and that I knew that there were some because in the town from which we had moved there was indeed a woman doctor who was very much appreciated in her community......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I remember many, many years ago having a fierce argument with my best friend -- I think we were both around ten years old at the time -- because she couldn't believe that there was such a thing as a WOMAN doctor!!  She had never heard of this and had trouble believing me when I assured her that, yes, women could become doctors, too, and that I knew that there were some because in the town from which we had moved there was indeed a woman doctor who was very much appreciated in her community......




I think that this was one of the many reasons my mother always chose to have the family treated by a (well regarded and exceptionally competent) woman doctor.


----------



## rdrr

Pulling everything I have out of stocks, 401k and individual trading account, and placing them in bonds/cash for now.  Going to sit on the sidelines for a few weeks.


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> Pulling everything I have out of stocks, 401k and individual trading account, and placing them in bonds/cash for now.  Going to sit on the sidelines for a few weeks.



It's a volatile time, nobody can blame you.


----------



## lizkat

Binge-watching *The Americans* after my morning chores...   So escaping reality from 10 to 12 to avoid a) newspapers b) stray thoughts of 2020 politics c) more autumn chores and d)  stress eating in advance of Election Day and its ensuing whatever whatever.    A good thing that there are lots of seasons in _*The Americans*_. I can only binge-watch in the morning because popcorn doesn't appeal to me before mid-afternoon.

Oh, and do not mention McConnell, Trump or Barrett to me any time soon.  I only have one of my *bad hair day dolls* done so far and need three of them to ward off the bad vibes from that trio of characters.  Here's the one that's done, do you like the glitter?


----------



## Alli

Had my PETscan this morning. I’ll phone the doctor Thursday afternoon and see if he got the results. A friend and I have decided that for those of us who have to be scanned regularly, “scanxiety” is a thing.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Had my PETscan this morning. I’ll phone the doctor Thursday afternoon and see if he got the results. A friend and I have decided that for those of us who have to be scanned regularly, “scanxiety” is a thing.



I have the same anxiety. I have a problem with diverticulitis and have had to go into the ER a few times, during one of their CT scans they noticed bowel wall thickening and what they believed to be 3 lesions on my liver. I'll never forget that phone call, they said it appeared to be cancer that had spread to my liver and scheduled me for an immediate colonoscopy and a more extensive MRI (about 45 minutes with the contrast dye, etc.)

So I go get the colonoscopy and it turned out to be clear with the exception of diverticulosis and the only follow up from the GI doctor was to take Metamucil. I had also had my gallbladder removed a few years prior and it turned out that what they thought were lesions in my liver were leftover stones. A subsequent scan showed that 2 of the 3 were gone (passed) three months later.

So I was lucky that I escaped what I (and the doctors) thought was cancer but for a few months I was petrified and waiting for scan results was the worst part of all to me, you survivors are so brave!


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Had my PETscan this morning. I’ll phone the doctor Thursday afternoon and see if he got the results. A friend and I have decided that for those of us who have to be scanned regularly, “scanxiety” is a thing.



I know a group of female scientists that studies scanxiety. It's def a thing.

Best of luck BTW.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

While the calendar still reads October, night has fallen, outside, it is pitch black (and has been for the best part of the past hour or so), hailstones, and thunder and lightning have all been a feature of this afternoon/evening. As is a plummeting barometer. 

As they (once) said on Game of Thrones: "Winter is here."


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> I have the same anxiety. I have a problem with diverticulitis and have had to go into the ER a few times, during one of their CT scans they noticed bowel wall thickening and what they believed to be 3 lesions on my liver. I'll never forget that phone call, they said it appeared to be cancer that had spread to my liver and scheduled me for an immediate colonoscopy and a more extensive MRI (about 45 minutes with the contrast dye, etc.)
> 
> So I go get the colonoscopy and it turned out to be clear with the exception of diverticulosis and the only follow up from the GI doctor was to take Metamucil. I had also had my gallbladder removed a few years prior and it turned out that what they thought were lesions in my liver were leftover stones. A subsequent scan showed that 2 of the 3 were gone (passed) three months later.
> 
> So I was lucky that I escaped what I (and the doctors) thought was cancer but for a few months I was petrified and waiting for scan results was the worst part of all to me, you survivors are so brave!



Don't you love CTs? I tell patients it's like a black and white TV. MRI is an HDTV, but it comes with it's own limitations (like patient and organ motion sensitivity). Whole body MRIs specifically make me nervous because they reveal so much you don't know what's incidental and what's relevant anymore. The future's gonna be that in 10-20 years. You get the whole-body MRI, you'll get an AI augmented radiology read and your docs will address everything they found.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> Don't you love CTs? I tell patients it's like a black and white TV. MRI is an HDTV, but it comes with it's own limitations (like patient and organ motion sensitivity). Whole body MRIs specifically make me nervous because they reveal so much you don't know what's incidental and what's relevant anymore. The future's gonna be that tough in 10-20 years. You get that in, you'll get an AI augmented read and your docs will address everything they found.



My GI doctor echoed this sentiment, he said people get talked into these full body scans where small things are bound to be found and then it takes them down a rabbit hole of tests, etc. that typically lead to nothing. He said he always recommends against those.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> My GI doctor echoed this sentiment, he said people get talked into these full body scans where small things are bound to be found and then it takes them down a rabbit hole of tests, etc. that typically lead to nothing. He said he always recommends against those.



It's an acknowledged abstract form of risk for potential harm that comes with non-invasive imaging.

Big data will fix it, if you marry AI with human common sense.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> It's an acknowledged abstract form of risk for potential harm that comes with non-invasive imaging.
> 
> Big data will fix it, if you marry AI with human common sense.



I think it was that human common sense that threw everyone off in my case. They said whoever read my CT scan results concluded that my leftover gallstones were lesions on my liver, my GI specifically called that out and said a more experienced doctor figured it out.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> I think it was that human common sense that threw everyone off in my case. They said whoever read my CT scan results concluded that my leftover gallstones were lesions on my liver, my GI specifically called that out and said a more experienced doctor figured it out.




*Defensive medicine*_, also called *defensive medical decision making*, refers to the practice of recommending a diagnostic test or medical treatment that is not necessarily the best option for the patient, but an option that mainly serves the function to protect the physician against the patient as potential plaintiff. Defensive medicine is a reaction to the rising costs of malpractice insurance premiums and patients’ biases on suing for missed or delayed diagnosis or treatment but not for being overdiagnosed. U.S. physicians are at highest risk of being sued, and overtreatment is common. The number of lawsuits against physicians in the USA has increased within the last decades and has had a substantial impact on the behavior of physicians and medical practice. Physicians order tests and avoid treating high-risk patients (when they have a choice) to reduce their exposure to lawsuits, or are forced to discontinue practicing because of overly high insurance premiums.[1] This behavior has become known as defensive medicine, "a deviation from sound medical practice that is indicated primarily by a threat of liability".





						Defensive medicine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_
A reason US health care is so damn expensive.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> *Defensive medicine*_, also called *defensive medical decision making*, refers to the practice of recommending a diagnostic test or medical treatment that is not necessarily the best option for the patient, but an option that mainly serves the function to protect the physician against the patient as potential plaintiff. Defensive medicine is a reaction to the rising costs of malpractice insurance premiums and patients’ biases on suing for missed or delayed diagnosis or treatment but not for being overdiagnosed. U.S. physicians are at highest risk of being sued, and overtreatment is common. The number of lawsuits against physicians in the USA has increased within the last decades and has had a substantial impact on the behavior of physicians and medical practice. Physicians order tests and avoid treating high-risk patients (when they have a choice) to reduce their exposure to lawsuits, or are forced to discontinue practicing because of overly high insurance premiums.[1] This behavior has become known as defensive medicine, "a deviation from sound medical practice that is indicated primarily by a threat of liability".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive medicine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> A reason US health care is so damn expensive.



Fair enough and I know they looked at 2+2 and had reasonable suspicion that required further testing so I personally don't hold that against them. Frankly, the end result was that I had to wait for a few small stones to pass and that I have diverticulosis so I was just happy it was nothing nearly as bad as they initially thought.


----------



## Clix Pix

Busy day here still playing with my new car, tweaking some settings, etc., hitting preset buttons for radio stations, all that kind of thing.  The day I got the car I was so overwhelmed by the time the salesman was asking me did I want only the driver's door to open when I clicked the remote or all four doors, and did I want this or that other thing,  that I just said "yes"or sometimes "no"  to this or that (especially when I wasn't sure what it actually would do)  and only now after a few times of driving the car and doing the normal kinds of things I'd be doing was I ready to set everything to my own preferences.   Also one feature that I thought I'd said I wanted and which was marked "yes" on the worksheet turned out not to have been activated after all -- salesman must've forgotten when he was doing the initial setup!  I'd wondered why that particular feature didn't work the way I was expecting....  Anyway, now all of that's pretty much done for the time being.

I will be glad when Election Day has come and gone, as then maybe I won't keep getting texts from the Democratic Party either congratulating me on voting and urging me to get all my friends out to vote as well, or from others asking me to get out and vote (those folks must not have checked their records accurately!   It is irritating having these texts coming in;  just leave me alone, people!  I voted.  I did my civic duty and I am most definitely interested in this upcoming election, but I don't need to be nagged about it.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> *Defensive medicine*_, also called *defensive medical decision making*, refers to the practice of recommending a diagnostic test or medical treatment that is not necessarily the best option for the patient, but an option that mainly serves the function to protect the physician against the patient as potential plaintiff. Defensive medicine is a reaction to the rising costs of malpractice insurance premiums and patients’ biases on suing for missed or delayed diagnosis or treatment but not for being overdiagnosed. U.S. physicians are at highest risk of being sued, and overtreatment is common. The number of lawsuits against physicians in the USA has increased within the last decades and has had a substantial impact on the behavior of physicians and medical practice. Physicians order tests and avoid treating high-risk patients (when they have a choice) to reduce their exposure to lawsuits, or are forced to discontinue practicing because of overly high insurance premiums.[1] This behavior has become known as defensive medicine, "a deviation from sound medical practice that is indicated primarily by a threat of liability".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defensive medicine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> A reason US health care is so damn expensive.




"Defensive medicine" - or, rather, the costs associated with it (for both doctor and patient) is a lot less common, and a lot less prevalent, in countries with publicly funded health care (known in other corners of the internet, such as The Other Country, as "socialised medicine").


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed out for a walk and some shopping: Bills, beer, butter, marmalade, crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins), some sparkling mineral water.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Headed out for a walk and some shopping: Bills, beer, butter, marmalade, crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins), some sparkling mineral water.



Stay safe. We've had to change our walk times because there are so many other people walking around without masks on on the narrow paths.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> Stay safe. We've had to change our walk times because there are so many other people walking around without masks on on the narrow paths.




I had debated heading into the city, (and the French bakery for bread) but decided to defer that trip. 

Local bakeries had sold out of the bread I wanted, but I have enough for (well, until) tomorrow. 

Anyway, spent some time at the stove, this evening.

I might not have fresh French bread, but I do, (or did) have all of the ingredients to hand to prepare spaghetti carbonara (organic, free range, eggs, pancetta, parmesan, pecorino, double cream, butter, olive oil, spaghetti, black pepper).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gale force winds threatened - and it is very windy (howling winds) and spitting rain; hence, I decided to forego my (no longer weekly) Saturday visit to the farmers' market.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Gale force winds threatened - and it is very windy (howling winds) and spitting rain; hence, I decided to forego my (no longer weekly) Saturday visit to the farmers' market.



Indeed. I doubt I'll get a walk in today. I made sure to do a longer session on the cross trainer and an inside cycle ride to compensate.

Now stopped for lunch after doing a few jobs around the house. Shelf put up, bled the underfloor heating. Moved some furniture.

And now as I right the sun has made its first appearance of the day! Yay.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. I doubt I'll get a walk in today. I made sure to do a longer session on the cross trainer and an inside cycle ride to compensate.
> 
> Now stopped for lunch after doing a few jobs around the house. Shelf put up, bled the underfloor heating. Moved some furniture.
> 
> And now as I right the sun has made its first appearance of the day! Yay.




Gales and nasty showers here.

Decided to give the farmers' market (not that my trips there are weekly anymore) a miss, though - last night - I did phone the German lady with superb (free range, organic) eggs to ask her to keep a box or two (preferably two, but the hens are laying far fewer eggs at this time of the year) for me and drop them into the cheesemonger, whose shop is in the market area, just across the lane from the magnificent medieval church, outside where the market has been held since the Middle Ages, and I'll pick them up later in the week.

She said she would, but she may forget, or be too busy; I also phoned the cheesemonger, so that his staff will know that the eggs (if delivered) are to be held for me to collect later.

He said that he would attend to it, and drop the eggs out to me later today; again, between weather, stress, and other commitments, while I'm very grateful, I'm not entirely sure that he will be able to follow through.

And fresh French bread.......(that may also have to wait until next week)

But, I slept exceptionally well last night; early to bed after one beer.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Gales and nasty showers here.
> 
> Decided to give the farmers' market (not that my trips there are weekly anymore) a miss, though I did phone the German lady with superb (free range, organic) eggs to ask her to keep a box or two (preferably two, but the hands are laying far fewer eggs at this time of the year) for me and drop them into the cheesemonger, whose shop is in the market area, just across the lane from the magnificent medieval church, outside where the market has been held since the Middle Ages, and I'll pick them up later in the week.
> 
> She said she would, but she may forget, or be too busy; I also phoned the cheesemonger to so that his staff will know that the eggs (if delivered) are to be held for me to collect later.
> 
> He said that he would attend to it, and drop the eggs out to me later today; again, between weather, stress, and other commitments, while I'm very grateful, I'm not entirely sure that he will be able to follow through.
> 
> And fresh bread.......
> 
> But, I slept exceptionally well last night; early to bed after one beer.



Our free range eggs came from across the way this week, as Mrs AFB gave one of the neighbours some excess craft supplies.

Right enough procrastination. Off to make a tea and put a large mirror up.


----------



## DT

Oh no, Sir Thomas Sean Connery passed away today.  So odd that I JUST posted a photo of him on a thread at TOP.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Our free range eggs came from across the way this week, as Mrs AFB gave one of the neighbours some excess craft supplies.
> 
> Right enough procrastination. Off to make a tea and put a large mirror up.




Oh, that is brilliant - terrific that she is engaging with the neighbours to the extent that she feels comfortable giving gifts of craft supplies, and what could be better than locally sourced, free range eggs?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Oh no, Sir Thomas Sean Connery passed away today.  So odd that I JUST posted a photo of him on a thread at TOP.




I have just started a thread on Sean Connery with the RIP prefix.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Our free range eggs came from across the way this week, as Mrs AFB gave one of the neighbours some excess craft supplies.
> 
> Right enough procrastination. Off to make a tea and put a large mirror up.




Happiness.  Fantastic.  What joy.

I phoned the German lady who runs the very best of the organic vegetable stalls (though produce drops precipitously in late October - the difference in available produce between late September, still harvest time, and late October is astonishing) in the farmers' market who kindly informed me that she has left two boxes of her most amazing free range, organic, eggs into the cheesemonger's for me, in a brown paper bag with my name on them.

So, even if the cheesemonger doesn't deliver them to me today, I can head in early next week (when gales should have died down, and not many people will be around) and pick them up.


----------



## Alli

I have great plans for today. Sit in chair. Maybe I’ll put my feet up. Maybe not. Head to the kitchen. Make more tea. Pet the cats. Take a bath! 

Ok, so they’re not such great plans. I might have to go to Publix though. We’re almost out of ice lollies.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> Gales and nasty showers here.



I think we had the same weather system over us. All blown over for now… though, apparently we're due for another whirl of the same on Monday.

All the leaves that were hesitant about committing to Autumn have blown off. Looking quite bare.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> I think we had the same weather system over us. All blown over for now… though, apparently we're due for another whirl of the same on Monday.
> 
> All the leaves that were hesitant about committing to Autumn have blown off. Looking quite bare.




Yes, beginning to look awfully bare, here, too.

The cheesemonger said that he will collect the (organic, free range) eggs and drop them out to me, later.  

These are by far the best eggs available, the yolks are a rich, deep, burnt orange colour, the taste indescribable - this lady and her husband have by far the best of the organic vegetable stalls, in the market, as well, though the range of the produce they have on offer has decreased in recent weeks - there is an enormous difference, a precipitous decrease, between what is available in the organic fruit & vegetable stalls in late September, and in late October.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ugh. 

Hailstones hitting the window,  

I want to go to bed and fall asleep and awaken sometime next March.

Okay: Perhaps I shall postpone plans to embark upon my somnolent winter slumber until after Tuesday night's election.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I have great plans for today. Sit in chair. Maybe I’ll put my feet up. Maybe not. Head to the kitchen. Make more tea. Pet the cats. Take a bath!
> 
> Ok, so they’re not such great plans. I might have to go to Publix though. We’re almost out of ice lollies.





Hahaha, I love those kind of plans-to-do-nothing.  It's like the bit in Office Space ...








Went to pubs a touch earlier, needed more candy for the monster fingers  (pics later), as it approached 11a, it was turning into a shit show.   Beautiful day today, perfect for a top down cruise (honestly, the top never comes up ...)


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Went to pubs a touch earlier, needed more candy for the monster fingers  (pics later), as it approached 11a, it was turning into a shit show. Beautiful day today, perfect for a top down cruise (honestly, the top never comes up ...)



Dang, forgot it was Halloween. Well, we should enough lollies to last until Monday.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bliss.

Happiness. 

Joy.  

The cheesemonger (wrapped up and masked) turned up and dropped out a paper bag with two boxes of organic, free range, eggs, to which he had added a few other goodies from his store, (artisan bacon rashers, artisan pâté, a veritable doorstopper of a wedge of Comte cheese, duck confit)...


----------



## Arkitect

Covid Halloween definitely different.

Usually by now the streets would be filled with excited chatter as the witches, elves, hobgoblins and assorted creepy characters take to the streets…

Not a peep so far.

And what a waste of a suitably eery Blue Moon!


----------



## Clix Pix

Happy Hallowe'en, All!  

Odds-and-ends of things today:  first my Magic Mouse 2 stopped working so I thought, "no biggie," and stuck her on the charger and reached for the spare one I keep for just such situations, and it, too, needed charging!!!!   Grrrrrr.....   Grabbed the wired mouse -cum-USB-C adapter that I also keep for such situations and used that for a while as the two mice charged up and when I had enough power in the one to use for a while I put it back to work, letting the other go to 100%.   

Last night I remembered that I'd left something in the car that I needed to bring in, so went out to get it, and was surprised when no interior lights went on in the car.  It was dark and so I just fumbled around until I found my item, and then came in the house and consulted the manual once again.....  This morning I went out to the car and promptly remedied the situation:  simply a matter of clicking a switch which I hadn't thought about! So THAT's done......

Then I needed to scan a document and send it to someone in email, so went to do that and my HP Envy 7155  printer/scanner wasn't being very cooperative.  Grrrrr again!!  Printed just fine, but wasn't scanning.   Finally I went to the support site and downloaded and installed the latest version of their EZ Start app, and found what the problem was:  for some reason the scanning software wasn't installed.  AHA!   I don't scan all that often and I think probably what happened is that when I switched from the 2015 MBP to the 2018 MBP that somehow the scanning program got lost in translation.  Whatever, it's installed and up and running just fine now!   

Still pretty chilly out there, a mere 49 degrees, and cloudy as well,  so my enthusiasm for going out for a walk on the boardwalk has dimmed somewhat;  I'm not used to the chillier weather yet!    I did see one of the cormorants swimming around on the lake so was reassured that he's still around.  Since I hadn't seen any of them for several days I was thinking that perhaps they had migrated, but maybe not.  Haven't seen Alfred in a while, either, but if he is like his predecessors he'll be with us all year around.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Covid Halloween definitely different.
> 
> Usually by now the streets would be filled with excited chatter as the witches, elves, hobgoblins and assorted creepy characters take to the streets…
> 
> Not a peep so far.
> 
> And what a waste of a suitably eery Blue Moon!
> 
> View attachment 1051




No, not a peep.

And yes, what a waste of a suitably surreal and appropriately eerie moon.  

In recent years, before my mother's death a little under two years ago, the carer would have approached me well in advance of Hallowe'en - perhaps a fortnight early (I admired her capacity for forward planning) to request money to purchase sweets (candies) and other necessities for visiting children, so that we could welcome them appropriately on the night in question.  

Last year, I did this myself as my mother was no longer with us (and neither was the carer) - but not, I must admit - a fortnight in advance. Still, it was nice to be able to carry on the old tradition, and a few groups of well mannered (and beautifully attired) children duly did put in an appearance.

This year, on account of Covid, nothing, alas.


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> And, for my own amusement and interest, I wrote out by hand all (45) American presidents, in sequence, names and dates and so on (prompted by that wonderful thread in the photography section about colouring photographs of early Presidents).
> 
> Yes, I'm a history nerd (and am also keen on photography).



There were only 44.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> There were only 44.




But 45 presidencies.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> But 45 presidencies.



Never include 45. Ever.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Never include 45. Ever.




I'm laughing, reading this.  

However, indulging such a thought (tempting, though that is) would be one of the very rare occasions where my training - and background - as an historian ("record everything that happened, and accurately, and, if possible, impartially and objectively, and interrogate it and critically analyse it forensically, and, if necessary, almost ruthlessly,") wars - quite fiercely - with my my marked political preferences (and where my profession as a political analyst does, on occasion, allow one to be less than wholly objective) which would be to obliterate all references to that foul creature and start afresh, with a clean (constitutional) slate.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm laughing, reading this.
> 
> However, indulging such a thought (tempting, though that is) would be one of the very rare occasions where my training - and background - as an historian ("record everything that happened, and accurately, and, if possible, impartially and objectively, and interrogate it and critically analyse it forensically, and, if necessary, almost ruthlessly,") wars - quite fiercely - with my my marked political preferences (and where my profession as a political analyst does, on occasion, allow one to be less than wholly objective) which would be to obliterate all references to that foul creature and start afresh, with a clean (constitutional) slate.



I think this is the one time that I approve of the so-called “cancel culture.” I love the meme showing a family in an elevator and the child asks “why is there no 45th floor” and the mother answers “well, back in 2020....”


----------



## Gutwrench

Still closing the books so more work today, but hopefully less of that yucky stuff.

Otherwise, I have some household chores to catch up on like laundry, one refrigerator’s shelves need washed, and already feel a nap coming. Haha. Grilled a steak last night and have two more waiting for today...with a smoked Grand Old Fashioned. I just made that up...but I bet I heard about it somewhere and just think I did.


----------



## Alli

Football! And in preparation for wasting the afternoon watching football, I’m currently deep conditioning my hair, and will waste another hour (at least) just soaking in the tub prior to the game starting. I suppose I could take my textbooks in with me and read while I soak, but I actually prefer going to the “deep end” and sitting cross-legged with the water up to my chin. When I first got the tub I thought the jets and bubbles would be my favorite part - boy was I wrong!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I'm hoping for a break in the endless downpour, the relentless rain so that I can make a quick dash to some local shops for a few bits and pieces.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I think this is the one time that I approve of the so-called “cancel culture.” I love the meme showing a family in an elevator and the child asks “why is there no 45th floor” and the mother answers “well, back in 2020....”




That is just brilliant.


----------



## Clix Pix

Pouring buckets here so a good day to stay at home and catch up on some household chores I've been neglecting, plus maybe get started on the usual first-of-the-month backups of my computers, etc.    Already have changed the clocks that needed to be done manually (two in kitchen: one on wall, one on microwave) and a third in the bedroom, my alarm clock).  All other clocks are automatically switched over, as they're on my Apple devices and computers.  I think that the new car's clock also automatically changes, too, which would be nice, but if not, I'll take care of that, too.  Also I need to check and probably adjust the settings in my cameras, too, although one of them, the RX10, is still on regular Eastern Standard Time anyway since I forgot to change it back in the spring, and I don't recall how the A7R IV is set up, but it, too, probably is on standard time as I don't remember switching it over this past spring, either. 

Only two months of The Year 2020 remain and then we move on in this decade....


----------



## Alli

Tub done, hair washed. In my Sunday football uniform back sitting on the deck. Why is it only 10:30 in the morning?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour, then managed a fleeting foray - between downpours - to a local shop to pick up a few things (oranges, the week-end edition of the FT, sparkling water, crisps.....)

And the barometer is plunging, nay tumbling, ominously.


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm enjoying reading some of the still emerging not-quite-dismissals of Trump as a candidate for re-election.   The WSJ editorial was fun to read as it stumbled around the idea of saying "well hey greed does work for some of us"  and settled for slight nods of approval over certain policies and a pretzel twist at the end saying more or less _well hey if Trump loses, which he richly deserves, than surely it's all his own fault_. I've cancelled my subscription and even turned down a new improved promo rate. It's not that I don't enjoy and respect the Wall Street Journal's reporting side. I do. I just loathe their editorial hypocrisy enough to ding their revenue stream --as the only sort of rebuke that might matter to any CFO of a Murdoch holding.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour, then managed a fleeting foray - between downpours - to a local shop to pick up a few things (oranges, the week-end edition of the FT, sparkling water, crisps.....)
> 
> And the barometer is plunging, nay tumbling, ominously.




I sent out for a few special treats for Election Day night...  to ensure I'd have them on hand, the weather tomorrow leans towards snowy...    but it's already windy, rainy and thoroughly depressing out there today so I tipped the instacart shopper driver extra on top of the 20% I'd already decided to give her.  There's no way in hell I would have driven over that mountain in this weather myself today. 

Guilt more or less assuaged, my next challenge is to leave the stuff alone until Election Night.   It's not a bet I'd advise anyone to take up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I sent out for a few special treats for Election Day night...  to ensure I'd have them on hand, the weather tomorrow leans towards snowy...    but it's already windy, rainy and thoroughly depressing out there today so I tipped the instacart shopper driver extra on top of the 20% I'd already decided to give her.  There's no way in hell I would have driven over that mountain in this weather myself today.
> 
> Guilt more or less assuaged, my next challenge is to leave the stuff alone until Election Night.   It's not a bet I'd advise anyone to take up.




That is one of the reasons I thought to add a few packets of crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins) to my basket today.  

Fresh bread on a Sunday was an impossibility, but crisps, with an eye to Tuesday night, yes, are a very necessary purchase.


----------



## Alli

So for lack of anything better to do, husband and I climbed up and enjoyed the view from the roof of the garage. Beautiful day. And now it’s finally time for my football game.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> So for lack of anything better to do, husband and I climbed up and enjoyed the view from the roof of the garage. Beautiful day. And now it’s finally time for my football game.
> 
> View attachment 1075




Lovely picture.  Thanks for sharing.

Over the course of an hour, I think that Decent Brother and I managed to discuss his hand (he had a third visit to the hospital on Friday, but his burnt hand is healing well), and the US election; somehow, I don't think we got much beyond those two key, pressing, topics of conversation.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Lovely picture.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Over the course of an hour, I think that Decent Brother and I managed to discuss his hand (he had a third visit to the hospital on Friday, but his burnt hand is healing well), and the US election; somehow, I don't think we got much beyond those two key, pressing, topics of conversation.



My mother spent an hour on FaceTime yesterday with a friend who lives in the Netherlands. Apparently the friend, Helen, is perturbed because after spending so much time in the US, everyone she knows expects her to have all the answers as to why the crazy Americans elected the nut bar in the first place. She has no answers. Mum has no answers. We just want to apologize to the rest of the world.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> My mother spent an hour on FaceTime yesterday with a friend who lives in the Netherlands. Apparently the friend, Helen, is perturbed because after spending so much time in the US, everyone she knows expects her to have all the answers as to why the crazy Americans elected the nut bar in the first place. She has no answers. Mum has no answers. We just want to apologize to the rest of the world.



Speaking as the rest of the world. No need to apologise. We are hardly a shinning light on the world leaders front either.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Speaking as the rest of the world. No need to apologise. We are hardly a shinning light on the world leaders front either.



Not like you’d trade BoJo for Trump.


----------



## ronntaylor

Just as we were preparing for a longish walk this morning, the rain started. Gave up after one loop around the local park and then started laundry. The last load just went in. Prepping to cut hubby's hair -- I've decided to grow my hair till my birthday end of July (or a whim that makes me shave my head bald).

Salivating thinking about eating my mother in-law's curry in a bit. The smells are fantastic. Probably shouldn't eat too much with a doctor's visit tomorrow. He's going to be disappointed that my COVID+19 is approaching COVID+25 after promising more exercise and better eating.

Ending the night binge watching since we restarted Netflix and have a few days left with Hulu.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Salivating thinking about eating my mother in-law's curry in a bit.



That sounds really good. Maybe I’ll fix some tonight and join you in spirit.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> That sounds really good. Maybe I’ll fix some tonight and join you in spirit.



Making curry reminds her of home (Taiwan). IIRC, she made some with all fresh ingredients when they travelled back there twice last year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ronntaylor said:


> Just as we were preparing for a longish walk this morning, the rain started. Gave up after one loop around the local park and then started laundry. The last load just went in. Prepping to cut hubby's hair -- I've decided to grow my hair till my birthday end of July (or a whim that makes me shave my head bald).
> 
> Salivating thinking about eating my mother in-law's curry in a bit. The smells are fantastic. Probably shouldn't eat too much with a doctor's visit tomorrow. He's going to be disappointed that my COVID+19 is approaching COVID+25 after promising more exercise and better eating.
> 
> Ending the night binge watching since we restarted Netflix and have a few days left with Hulu.




Any chance of a (your mother-in-law's) curry recipe?  

I love - just greedily adore - a good curry......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ronntaylor said:


> Making curry reminds her of home (Taiwan). IIRC, she made some with all fresh ingredients when they travelled back there twice last year.




Don't know what to say (or write) other than "yum".


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Making curry reminds her of home (Taiwan). IIRC, she made some with all fresh ingredients when they travelled back there twice last year.



Where in Taiwan is she from? I only lived there for two years (Taichung) and don’t remember ever having curry. I have lots of favorites though.


----------



## Alli

niji said:


> today completes the moving out of the last of the furniture from my house outside of tokyo.



Where are we moving this time?


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> Any chance of a (your mother-in-law's) curry recipe?
> 
> I love - just greedily adore - a good curry......




Har!! She will never share anything with me. She uses some curry package as a starter, but supplements it with a mix of her own. She has two or three buckets/pails in the kitchen that has mystery ingredients in them. The key is the slow cooked short ribs that she coats with a dry rub, and the veggies that are stewed in one of her stocks. She often makes stocks and other similar stuff for cooking throughout the month. Especially with the current pandemic.

One summer I gave her a recipe for potato salad after talking about it so much with the hubby (it was from my grandmother after I begged her to write down her recipe). She went crazy and wound up making 6/7 versions of her own that summer. All good and all kept from me.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Where in Taiwan is she from? I only lived there for two years (Taichung) and don’t remember ever having curry. I have lots of favorites though.




She's from Taichung, but lived a bit in Nantou once she married my father in-law. They moved back to Taichung to raise their kids (my hubby is the youngest of two sons). When they went back twice last year they stayed in Taichung, but were planning to travel again this year with stops in Nantou and other counties/cities.

Since the hubby is on sabbatical we were thinking about a possible trip to Taipei Spring/early Summer 2021. Those plans are gone now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pouring outside. 

Well, @ronntaylor, if any curry recipes do happen to fall off the back of a proverbial truck (or lorry), there is at east one member of this forum who will happily and greedily transcribe them. 

In addition to all of the historical and political folders on my desktop, there is a fat folder simply called "recipes"; actually, my two brothers and I share recipes, a practice we started (and my mother - had she been able to appreciate and understand what was happening at the time, would have been delighted, and not only because she loved her food and retained a healthy, greedy appetite and enjoyment of food until the day she died) when my mother developed dementia, and we were trying to come up with meals that we know she would especially enjoy.


----------



## Gutwrench

The snow is mostly gone and according to (that lying) Alexa, temps should reach about 55 f.

If so I need to clean and prepare the lawn mowers for their long winter’s nap.

Of course I need to push my mouse around the desk a bit too.


----------



## Alli

niji said:


> i still need to get it cleaned up so i will come back on and off over the next few weeks, but basically im a new resident of the Great Prefecture of Hokkaido



Sounds very exciting - and very beautiful and relaxing. 


ronntaylor said:


> She's from Taichung, but lived a bit in Nantou once she married my father in-law. They moved back to Taichung to raise their kids (my hubby is the youngest of two sons). When they went back twice last year they stayed in Taichung, but were planning to travel again this year with stops in Nantou and other counties/cities.
> 
> Since the hubby is on sabbatical we were thinking about a possible trip to Taipei Spring/early Summer 2021. Those plans are gone now.



Very cool! My brother, his best friend, and their wives had tickets to go to China in April. His best friend is from China and my brother remembers nothing from our living or traveling in SEA, so he was looking forward to the trip. And then Covid. Fortunately they had trip insurance.


----------



## iMi

I’m anxiously trying to stay focused on work. Tomorrow is D-day. I worry Trump will win. I don’t trust polling and I know they will do all they can to keep people from voting. If he loses, we’re in for a seriously crazy times.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> The snow is mostly gone and according to (that lying) Alexa, temps should reach about 55 f.
> 
> If so I need to clean and prepare the lawn mowers for their long winter’s nap.
> 
> Of course I need to push my mouse around the desk a bit too.




Ah, I knew this snow came from SOMEWHERE.  

What I'm doing today --*aside from suddenly thinking about curried cauliflower thanks to assorted other notes in this thread*--  is hoping that "unsecured objects" from elsewhere don't come flying into my domain from the northwest...   the beta tests of snowfall by the gods of winter continue unabated at the moment, with the added fillip of a wind advisory.

Hereabouts above 1500' altitude in the Catskills and Poconos ranges, gusts of 50mph are forecast until 7pm.  Well that sounds like enough of a lift to put the accumulating white stuff over the stone wall and well up into the meadow before the high ridge south of here blocks further motion...   so the rabbits will be out tomorrow looking at my lawns as breakfast material.  It's so weird to look ahead then and discover that by Friday we're not only back to Indian Summer but about to break records with 70ºF and higher in the region.  To that, even though I love winter,  it's a bit early for serious snow so I will welcome a week or so of balmier weather.   Sure hope the rabbits will do enough of a job on the grass to preclude my having to shell out for one final mowing, since the guy already came around and mulched the leaves.

Meanwhile the county road crews get to run their own beta tests today of how well they've reassembled plow blades to the sanding trucks.  They've been by about three times today already.   Fun times abound...   hope some of this stuff melts off tomorrow for those having to vote in person.


----------



## Gutwrench

lizkat said:


> Ah, I knew this snow came from SOMEWHERE.
> 
> What I'm doing today --*aside from suddenly thinking about curried cauliflower thanks to assorted other notes in this thread*--  is hoping that "unsecured objects" from elsewhere don't come flying into my domain from the northwest...   the beta tests of snowfall by the gods of winter continue unabated at the moment, with the added fillip of a wind advisory.
> 
> Hereabouts above 1500' altitude in the Catskills and Poconos ranges, gusts of 50mph are forecast until 7pm.  Well that sounds like enough of a lift to put the accumulating white stuff over the stone wall and well up into the meadow before the high ridge south of here blocks further motion...   so the rabbits will be out tomorrow looking at my lawns as breakfast material.  It's so weird to look ahead then and discover that by Friday we're not only back to Indian Summer but about to break records with 70ºF and higher in the region.  To that, even though I love winter,  it's a bit early for serious snow so I will welcome a week or so of balmier weather.   Sure hope the rabbits will do enough of a job on the grass to preclude my having to shell out for one final mowing, since the guy already came around and mulched the leaves.
> 
> Meanwhile the county road crews get to run their own beta tests today of how well they've reassembled plow blades to the sanding trucks.  They've been by about three times today already.   Fun times abound...   hope some of this stuff melts off tomorrow for those having to vote in person.




Send the quilt and I will stop sending snow.

No quilt. No peace.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> Salivating thinking about eating my mother in-law's curry in a bit. The smells are fantastic






Alli said:


> Where in Taiwan is she from? I only lived there for two years (Taichung) and don’t remember ever having curry. I have lots of favorites though.




I feel like I really got lucky in my extended family...   a nephew's marriage brought me some in-laws from Penang and Taipei... best of a couple worlds of great food.   And yeah, I get only the names of the dishes,  not the exact recipes.   It's been a lot of fun trying to guess at missing ingredients though.



Gutwrench said:


> Send the quilt and I will stop sending snow.
> 
> No quilt. No peace.




Be careful what you wish for.  Someone kept asking me for a casserole hotmat once and I finally made one with an appliquéd message on it: PITA.   So he writes back and says thanks for the hotmat but we never bake our own pitas, how about one next time sez BISCUITS.  I emailed a link to Urban Dictionary and suggested he look at the first definition for PITA.   Heh, that worked out well for me actually,  he sent me a bundle of 10" squares of gorgeous batik fabrics with a note that said "My wife says this is what they call a layer cake in your line of work".   True story.

Meanwhile here's a tip on possibility of promo rate if one cancels the WSJ...  they offered me a lower rate when I went to cancel a $20/mo sub.


----------



## Gutwrench

I have given up on WSJ deals. I just throw money at them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Before returning to my French homework, I ventured out (between hailstone showers, another is threatening, under a lowering, charcoal sky, as I write) and managed to secure the last loaf - a brick like thing - of multi-seed brown bread in a local bakery, which should see me sorted on the bread front until I manage to get in to the French bakery later this week.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> I feel like I really got lucky in my extended family... a nephew's marriage brought me some in-laws from Penang and Taipei... best of a couple worlds of great food. And yeah, I get only the names of the dishes, not the exact recipes. It's been a lot of fun trying to guess at missing ingredients though.



I learned to cook while we were in Taiwan, so there are a number of dishes that I make that are totally local and I couldn’t give you a recipe if I tried. It’s just the way we made it.


iMi said:


> I’m anxiously trying to stay focused on work. Tomorrow is D-day. I worry Trump will win. I don’t trust polling and I know they will do all they can to keep people from voting. If he loses, we’re in for a seriously crazy times.



You and me both. My daughter is ready to take Wednesday off work. Concentrating on anything right now is insanely difficult.


----------



## Clix Pix

Just got yet another text from a political organization urging me to vote.....   Sheesh!!  If nothing else I will be so glad when the election is over so that these darned messages will STOP!!!   I voted already, now leave me alone!!!    Yes, definitely some anxiety here about tomorrow and what will happen, what might happen, etc.....  The DC area is bracing for whatever comes. 

In the meantime it's cold and windy, but nice and sunny here.  I spotted the Hooded Mergansers out on the lake and hustled out to the deck, camera in hand, long lens attached.   I haven't processed the images yet, though.   Earlier in the day I got a few shots of Morrey, one of our resident cormorants, basking in the sunshine as he explored our pier.    I have learned that no matter what I'm doing, when I see something interesting like that out on the lake or the pier, to grab the camera and get out there and grab some shots, because so often the subjects decide to disappear shortly thereafter.  Looks as though the Hooded Mergansers are settling in nicely for their  wintertime residency with us, though....


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Just got yet another text from a political organization urging me to vote.....   Sheesh!!  If nothing else I will be so glad when the election is over so that these darned messages will STOP!!!   I voted already, now leave me alone!!!    Yes, definitely some anxiety here about tomorrow and what will happen, what might happen, etc.....  The DC area is bracing for whatever comes.
> 
> In the meantime it's cold and windy, but nice and sunny here.  I spotted the Hooded Mergansers out on the lake and hustled out to the deck, camera in hand, long lens attached.   I haven't processed the images yet, though.   Earlier in the day I got a few shots of Morrey, one of our resident cormorants, basking in the sunshine as he explored our pier.    I have learned that no matter what I'm doing, when I see something interesting like that out on the lake or the pier, to grab the camera and get out there and grab some shots, because so often the subjects decide to disappear shortly thereafter.  Looks as though the Hooded Mergansers are settling in nicely for their  wintertime residency with us, though....



I'm sure I've been getting 15 or more texts/emails from the Biden campaign, it's insane.

Good for you for getting out and catching those shots while you can.


----------



## Clix Pix

More than once I've been about to make my morning coffee, looked out the windows and there's something or someone out there so compelling that I promptly rush to the armoire and grab the camera and whichever lens is needed, or sometimes just pick up the RX10, which I leave sitting out for just such situations, and get myself and gear out to the deck pronto in order to capture whatever subject(s) caught my attention.  The coffee can wait....the wildlife out there can't and won't!  LOL!


----------



## iMi

Alli said:


> I learned to cook while we were in Taiwan, so there are a number of dishes that I make that are totally local and I couldn’t give you a recipe if I tried. It’s just the way we made it.
> 
> You and me both. My daughter is ready to take Wednesday off work. Concentrating on anything right now is insanely difficult.




I have a fine bottle of wine waiting for Biden’s win and a couple of cases of cheap wine, two bottles of vodka, bourbon and rum to cover the other possibility. Should get through though the election.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Just got yet another text from a political organization urging me to vote..... Sheesh!! If nothing else I will be so glad when the election is over so that these darned messages will STOP!!! I voted already, now leave me alone!!! Yes, definitely some anxiety here about tomorrow and what will happen, what might happen, etc..... The DC area is bracing for whatever comes.



OMG - they are getting me crazy. And the requests to remind your friends to vote. Dear gods! I don’t know anyone who hasn’t already voted. I figure the polls will be empty tomorrow. Just stop texting me already!


iMi said:


> I have a fine bottle of wine waiting for Biden’s win and a couple of cases of cheap wine, two bottles of vodka, bourbon and rum to cover the other possibility. Should get through though the election.



Let’s hope you can pop the cork on the good wine.


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> Pouring outside.
> 
> Well, @ronntaylor, if any curry recipes do happen to fall off the back of a proverbial truck (or lorry), there is at east one member of this forum who will happily and greedily transcribe them.
> 
> In addition to all of the historical and political folders on my desktop, there is a fat folder simply called "recipes"; actually, my two brothers and I share recipes, a practice we started (and my mother - had she been able to appreciate and understand what was happening at the time, would have been delighted, and not only because she loved her food and retained a healthy, greedy appetite and enjoyment of food until the day she died) when my mother developed dementia, and we were trying to come up with meals that we know she would especially enjoy.



My cousin Leslie got our Great Grandmother and Great Aunt Jo-D to finally allow her to write down some of their recipes. She had to write down the instructions using her own shorthand and forget about exact measurements! Lez also discovered our Grandmother's recipe box and took photos of a few cards before Grams snatched them away.

We keep saying that we're going to create a family recipe album while we still can.

I'm going to try to get my MIL's curry recipe somehow. I'll figure out a way to bribe her. She's been very nostalgic the past few weeks. If they could, they would be in Taiwan right now. She wanted to fly there Mid-January when COVID-19 was starting to wreck havoc on the world. She predicted that it would be awful here and wanted to be "home" for the duration.


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> I feel like I really got lucky in my extended family... a nephew's marriage brought me some in-laws from Penang and Taipei... best of a couple worlds of great food. *And yeah, I get only the names of the dishes, not the exact recipes. It's been a lot of fun trying to guess at missing ingredients though.*




2nd time meeting my future MIL she said she would reward me for assisting in taking a ton of food to visiting Taiwanese students: a heaping bowl of "Oyster Noodles" that she was finishing up. It was several minutes later that I discovered that it's basically "Chinese chitlings" which I told my then bf I could never eat. He said just accept the bowl and I'll eat it when she leaves. Of course she anxiously waited for me to try the dish and to my surprise I freaking love them. It did help that she actually does include oysters in them and that the other "oysters" are super tender and flavorful. I just pretend that they're not intestines as I wolf down two or three (or FIVE) bowls when she gets the urge to make a batch.


----------



## ronntaylor

Woke up late for followup appointment with my fav doc. Rushed to the LIRR and hopped on the 8:12 as it was pulling in. Nice 20 block walk from Penn Station to Doc's (with the express intention of bragging about getting exercise in on the way to see him. "2.25 miles of walking already Doc!"

After getting some mixed news from him (nothing too bad, but nothing totally good either) we went straight home to enjoy coffee and a muffin. I wanted some apple pie, but deferred to the hubby's warning. An intended 15-minute nap turned into a deep sleep. Preparing for a longish speed walk around the local park even though I've already logged ~5 hours of walking.

But first, a call to Grams to check on her. She's anxious to see The Mango Turd voted out tomorrow. And anticipates that he will need to be taken out screaming and crying on January 20, 2021.


----------



## Mark

lizkat said:


> Meanwhile here's a tip on possibility of promo rate if one cancels the WSJ...  they offered me a lower rate when I went to cancel a $20/mo sub.



@lizkat the NYT did the exact same thing to me last year. i thought it was amazing to learn they do this. i never thought they did such a thing. at that time, the only way to cancel was to actually talk with a person. so i had to call in from japan. the cost was something like USD 4 per week i think.  i said i didn't want to pay that much for digital subscription. and (without "checking with the proverbial manager") he nonchalantly said if the subscription were USD 2 per week would that be ok. i said yes.
i think about that experience from time to time. 
i think they were smart. doing real time marketing/price level intelligence. 
im thinking that in addition to the NYT i also need to WP as well. 
the WP is just crushing it in terms of interesting investigative journalism.
thank God for the free press (even if free doesnt mean free for us).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Found it surprisingly difficult to concentrate on my French homework and prep and revision in advance of tonight's French class.  

Won't deny knotted stomach and gnawed nails in advance of tomorrow.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent a couple of hours catching up on some work this evening. Feel like I made some progress.


----------



## User.45

Finally getting to push some data through a pipeline I developed. Looking at the post processed stuff is my adult version of my daughter's fixation of looking into the bottom shelves and unpacking all the pans.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Found it surprisingly difficult to concentrate on my French homework and prep and revision in advance of tonight's French class.
> 
> Won't deny knotted stomach and gnawed nails in advance of tomorrow.




I get that feeling.    I was going to make a spicy take on some snap peas, cauliflower and peppers tonight, but in the end I went for unadorned comfort food and fished out a can of cream of chicken soup from the back pantry.   Go figure.   I have a cast iron stomach but had no interest in making the supper hour an adventure in the kitchen tonight,  and might limit my movie rewatch this evening to that delightful short about a baby sandpiper, I think it's just called "Piper".

Now tomorrow I plan to celebrate whatever there is to celebrate, including the simple fact that at least we've survived to try to vote this guy Trump and his atrocious collection of grifters out of the White House.  I'm making fake pizza for breakfast,adherence to sound nutrition will go downhill from there...  and hang the calorie count by end of tomorrow night!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Rose late (not least because it will probably be a long enough night), attended an online meeting and am now sipping coffee and attempting to distract myself (but not sufficiently to address my French homework).  

Later this evening, I know that I will be glued to the news.


----------



## Clix Pix

I rose a little late today as well, and the very first thought in my mind was, "today's THE DAY!"  I expect that I'll be up into the wee hours or at least until there is some indication of the way this thing is going to turn out.   I still vividly remember. my shock and utter dismay at the results back in 2016, and I sure as heck don't want to go through THAT again.....  Of course this time it would be much, much worse.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> I rose a little late today as well, and the very first thought in my mind was, "today's THE DAY!"  I expect that I'll be up into the wee hours or at least until there is some indication of the way this thing is going to turn out.   I still vividly remember. my shock and utter dismay at the results back in 2016, and I sure as heck don't want to go through THAT again.....  Of course this time it would be much, much worse.




I expect to stay up prowling around online for info on assorted precincts in assorted states that longtime political strategists have tagged as worth looking at this year,  usually for some combo of reporting early and for having a traditionally stable track record one way or the other.   Even such outposts may or will be short tonight of absentee ballot information, however,  so the ones of real interest tonight will be the ones where the past count of mail-ins has been small, the rules about deadlines for absentee votes being received in house are close to Election Day,  and in states where those votes can be counted and info released starting early on election morning.

Really I'd like to think there's a blue reckoning at hand here and all this sifting of clues down to "telltale precincts" is unnecessary.  You know, if an early reporting state with a lot of electoral votes like Florida or Texas  looks to have gone for Biden,  a lot of nearly impossible outcomes elsewhere would have to turn up in order for Trump even to have a prayer.  

Bottom line for me:   I'm not one to be tuning into online relay of cable or broadcast TV news and all its chatter.   I'd rather read about it.  The whole talking heads thing of filling in gaps with loops of controversial info or just speculation is part of why I booted a TV out of my living room a long time ago.   If I had wanted to emulate a spinning-head figurine on a dashboard on election nights, I'd have signed back up for cable TV years ago.   Truth be told I'd rather be in some Democratic Party stronghold precinct celebrating the re-election of a congress critter.  It's a night I let my own lean hang out, for sure, no matter where I am or who's with me.   So tonight I'll be hanging out on blue-leaning forums and blog sites.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A neighbour called by with a gift of homemade chutney and to return a book on local history that I had given him a few weeks ago; he is from one of the families that have moved into some of the older houses on our road in the past few years (due to Covid, his children did not come knocking on my door a few nights ago, though, in other circumstances, I had made it clear that they would have been very welcome); while there are quite a few older houses, there have also been quite a number of executor sales. 

I get hanging out - or wanting to hang out - on "blue" forums tonight; for now, I want to read some fantasy........

Mind you, if I was observing the election, I would have taken leave of the political section of all fora, and subjected myself to a self imposed Twitter Trappist silence; as an election observer, or supervisor, or monitor, one is supposed to be impartial and objective. 

And, in truth, I am neither impartial nor objective about the outcome of this election.  Anything but.


----------



## DT

Meant to post this the other day, it wouldn't fit in the trunk (it was filled with other supplies, but this was a beastly pumpkin ...), good color synergy with my car


----------



## Alli

Went to the radiation oncologist this morning where I was told last week’s scan was perfect.  The doc asked me how I felt about the election and I told him I was terrified. He said “you mean if Biden wins?” Eeee godz. And this after he complained about the total lack of social distancing when he went to the polls this morning. Dearheart...if you want social distancing, then you definitely don’t want Trump. To quote a former student - is you crazy?!


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Meant to post this the other day, it wouldn't fit in the trunk (it was filled with other supplies, but this was a beastly pumpkin ...), good color synergy with my car
> 
> 
> View attachment 1107





Love that orange color...   good synergy with my Election Night supper!

Chilly night here so I'm opting for steamed sweet potatoes, cauliflower and green beans alongside some poached chicken.  Making even more festive and a little spicy too with some smoked paprika.




Alli said:


> Went to the radiation oncologist this morning where I was told last week’s scan was perfect.  The doc asked me how I felt about the election and I told him I was terrified. He said “you mean if Biden wins?” Eeee godz. And this after he complained about the total lack of social distancing when he went to the polls this morning. Dearheart...if you want social distancing, then you definitely don’t want Trump. To quote a former student - is you crazy?!




Your doc sounds a bit like my now retired dentist a couple towns over.  I just kept telling myself that the political preferences of a dentist are somewhere near the bottom of the hoops one has to jump over to get the job, and he was "otherwise" excellent.   However, he was on the school board too... and in that venue I regularly voted against him until he finally retired from that job also.

I'm really happy your scan turned out perfect.    Forget politics,  celebrate no matter what!


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> *Went to the radiation oncologist this morning where I was told last week’s scan was perfect.*  The doc asked me how I felt about the election and I told him I was terrified. He said “you mean if Biden wins?” Eeee godz. And this after he complained about the total lack of social distancing when he went to the polls this morning. Dearheart...if you want social distancing, then you definitely don’t want Trump. To quote a former student - is you crazy?!



This is excellent news!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Meant to post this the other day, it wouldn't fit in the trunk (it was filled with other supplies, but this was a beastly pumpkin ...), good color synergy with my car
> 
> 
> View attachment 1107




You mean the pumpkin turning - magically transformed into - not a carriage, or a chariot, but (and, herewith, the modern interpretation) a stunning sports car?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Went to the radiation oncologist this morning where I was told last week’s scan was perfect.  The doc asked me how I felt about the election and I told him I was terrified. He said “you mean if Biden wins?” Eeee godz. And this after he complained about the total lack of social distancing when he went to the polls this morning. Dearheart...if you want social distancing, then you definitely don’t want Trump. To quote a former student - is you crazy?!




Delighted to hear about the perfect scan.

The political preferences are less admirable.

Mind you, my mother used to bond with her terrific dentist (who also - as is the way of such things - my dentist and who was my father's dentist, too) over politics.  They loathed conservatives, and would have long political chats before he attended to her teeth.  

And, I must say that I have found him excellent, also; both as a dentist, and as a politically progressive human being.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Meant to post this the other day, it wouldn't fit in the trunk (it was filled with other supplies, but this was a beastly pumpkin ...), good color synergy with my car
> 
> 
> View attachment 1107



Why did you need to buy a pumpkin when you drive one?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Went to the radiation oncologist this morning where I was told last week’s scan was perfect.  The doc asked me how I felt about the election and I told him I was terrified. He said “you mean if Biden wins?” Eeee godz. And this after he complained about the total lack of social distancing when he went to the polls this morning. Dearheart...if you want social distancing, then you definitely don’t want Trump. To quote a former student - is you crazy?!



Glad to hear your scan was all good.


----------



## Apple fanboy

What did I do today? Work. 8-5. Then came home and did 7-10. Now it’s sleep time. Well unwind a bit first.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Electric blanket on.....but beer (and crisps) to hand first, as it will be some while yet before my warm and welcoming bed is greeted.


----------



## Gutwrench

Don’t judge!


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> Meant to post this the other day, it wouldn't fit in the trunk (it was filled with other supplies, but this was a beastly pumpkin ...), good color synergy with my car
> 
> 
> View attachment 1107



Oooooh, I LOVE the color of your car!!!!!  Orange is my favorite color of all time!    That's gorgeous and I'll bet it's a head-turner wherever you are driving.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> Went to the radiation oncologist this morning where I was told last week’s scan was perfect.  The doc asked me how I felt about the election and I told him I was terrified. He said “you mean if Biden wins?” Eeee godz. And this after he complained about the total lack of social distancing when he went to the polls this morning. Dearheart...if you want social distancing, then you definitely don’t want Trump. To quote a former student - is you crazy?!



Alli, congratulations on the good health report with the perfect scan!   YAAAAY!!


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> *Went to the radiation oncologist this morning where I was told last week’s scan was perfect.  *



You deserve a drink! (unless you're taking chemo or other meds that should not mix with alcohol).



Alli said:


> The doc asked me how I felt about the election and I told him I was terrified. He said “you mean if Biden wins?” Eeee godz. And this after he complained about the total lack of social distancing when he went to the polls this morning. Dearheart...if you want social distancing, then you definitely don’t want Trump. To quote a former student - is you crazy?!



WTF, LOL.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Catching up on the US election before I leave for work. Sadly doesn’t look like it’s the massive swing we all hoped for!


----------



## Arkitect

Watching the election results from behind the sofa…

If things go well then there is a bottle of Champagne to pop. If not… well… heh. There's some hard liquor.

Meanwhile we are in the midst of a freezing autumn fog.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> … it's already windy, rainy and thoroughly depressing out there today …



I saw several of your dismal days and felt bad for you, for we, notorious for our "last year, summer fell on a Wednesday" climate, were having clear and pleasant weather – well, pleasant if you like 60 in the afternoon, 30 at night. Then, yesterday, the "Pineapple Express" rolled in, with kegs of rain, coming and going, and, well, the temp stayed right up there. Monday was like a pleasant day in March, Tuesday was like "ha, what were you thinking" – like, again, a day in March, irked.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Why did you need to buy a pumpkin when you drive one?




I've got it listed in my car info portal as *Angry Pumpkin* 




Clix Pix said:


> Oooooh, I LOVE the color of your car!!!!!  Orange is my favorite color of all time!    That's gorgeous and I'll bet it's a head-turner wherever you are driving.




It was a first time color for me, but I'd done a few "grayscale" colors in a row, was looking for something big and bold color-wise.  I had a Vette that was Millenium Yellow, really perfect shade of yellow, always enjoyed it.  When I went shopping for this car, I was pretty open to any color-color, so would've taken, yellow/orange/red/blue/other-blue, this one came up, just a perfect match for what I wanted, kind of decided the color for me.

It's actually called Orange Fury (or as the little G calls it, "Orange Furry"), it's a special upcharge color because the process is a little more complex, it has a tri-coat, so a base coat, a color coat, then a metallic tinted top layer (if you get close you can really see the metallic finish).  The really fun thing is it shifts colors pretty radically, it's very light sensitive, that pic above, it's way more towards an red-orange, but other times, it very yellow-orange.


----------



## Gutwrench

I’m tired today. My four legged personal assistants woke me three times last night. As I watched from the slider it seems their only interest was to see if any of their  friends had returned along with the warm weather. 

The calendar is full and a neighbor needs picked up from the airport around 4 Central. It might be a good excuse to cut the day short.


----------



## Alli

I must write my weekly paper for my mixed methods class this morning. Let’s hope that my attention span holds. I’m not shutting the tv until a definitive winner is announced.


----------



## ronntaylor

Just getting to my coffee after finally sleeping just after 3 a.m. Can't believe I slept straight through.

Going to obsess over numbers and possibilities for a Biden-Harris win. Then I'll get up the nerve to call Grams and see what she has to say about this mess. She was hopeful "that man" would be sent packing. I'm sure she'll remain hopeful and will tell me to be the same way.

Then I'll speak with a Civil Rights couple that much predicted this outcome. They've been arrested, assaulted and are keen observers of what's going on. Last week the wife predicted that the GOP would steal this election. I'll see what they predict for the coming few days.

Then I'm probably going for a 3-5 mile power walk to clear my head.

"You are Okay! You are Okay! You are..."


----------



## Clix Pix

Man, this is a real nail-biter, isn't it?!!!  Sheesh!  Last night I finally gave up, couldn't keep my eyes open any longer, so went off to bed, thinking optimistically that this morning I would arise and there would be definitive good news....  Instead, I'm sitting here trying to keep from biting all of my fingernails clean off!   Wow.....!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Man, this is a real nail-biter, isn't it?!!!  Sheesh!  Last night I finally gave up, couldn't keep my eyes open any longer, so went off to bed, thinking optimistically that this morning I would arise and there would be definitive good news....  Instead, I'm sitting here trying to keep from biting all of my fingernails clean off!   Wow.....!



Same here, I went to bed defeated and didn't sleep all that well. This morning certainly looks more promising but the fact that so many still voted for that man after the way he's acted so recklessly and irresponsibly is disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Clix Pix

I absolutely cannot believe that so many people voted for the Orange Man!!!!  What are earth were they THINKING???  Oh.....they weren't thinking or were incapable of thinking!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I attended an online talk (a long scheduled online talk) - given by a former deputy president of the EU commission (who had also been head of the EU's foreign and security policy) and the discreet, understand and dignified way she threaded her way through the material (and questions) spoke volumes.

Europe is holding its breath while awaiting a definitive outcome.


----------



## Alli

I actually managed to do some research and get a short paper written and submitted this morning. Took my mind off things for a while even though I have the TV on in the background. Have to do another paper with a partner and she’s supposed to call when she gets off work this afternoon. That will serve as a nice distraction.


----------



## lizkat

I went to bed in the wee hours when crashing just seemed like the next right thing...  then "slept fast and woke up smart"..  That part's a joke from days of hanging out with guys who were surgical interns in NYC and figured four hours sleep in 48 was a gift from God.  I can tell you I wouldn't have wanted them operating on me for more than a simple appendectomy though.

Started my day with a nice mellow coffee from Honduras and some Allman Brothers for music. 

It's a sunny day but windy and still pretty cold so I'm postponing a trip outside to haul down the collapsed remnant of what was a pulley-operated clothesline and stash the still fine line compressors away in a box until spring when I'll help stage that comedy short known as *How Many Neighbors or Kin Does it Take to Hang a New Clothesline*. Usually three... but one time my sole indoor-outdoor cat assisted, since she apparently thought she had nailed the world's longest living grass snake pretty close behind its somehow sorta knotty head... 150 feet of frayed clothesline can do that to the imagination of a highly skilled feline huntress.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> I went to bed in the wee hours when crashing just seemed like the next right thing...  then "slept fast and woke up smart"..  *That part's a joke from days of hanging out with guys who were surgical interns in NYC and figured four hours sleep in 48 was a gift from God.*  I can tell you I wouldn't have wanted them operating on me for more than a simple appendectomy though.



Been there, not great... At one point I thought I'm narcoleptic. Then it turned out I just accumulated 3-months worth of sleep deprivation... They are interns though so they are mainly used as "scut monkeys" and target practice for malignant nurses.


----------



## lizkat

^^ Uh... well at least the allegedly malignant nurses can usually find a vein to put a line in... which is maybe why some interns never quite master the art after the patients realize how it tends to go.  As a patient I'd rather sure rather see a nurse than a doc approaching me with any needle.

As far as emulating narcolepsy, one of my uncles was a surgeon and was entirely capable of joining us in the living room after a holiday meal that he'd only half-attended thanks to existence of a whole slew of people having put off surgery they needed until they landed in the ER via ambulance...  but he'd be making dutiful small talk for just  a few moments,  after which time he was *clearly* sleeping with his eyes open, sometimes even having left a sentence unfinished.

My aunt had reluctantly become used to this after decades of it, so she would roll eyes, shrug and go over and put a blanket over him, take his eyeglasses off and tip his eyes shut.. and so he willingly became part of the furniture for the rest of the evening.  I sometimes wondered if the guy ever really got to do much more than carve a holiday turkey on festive occasions.  Talk about a busman's holiday.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> ^^ Uh... well at least the allegedly malignant nurses can usually find a vein to put a line in... which is maybe why some interns never quite master the art after the patients realize how it tends to go.  As a patient I'd rather sure rather see a nurse than a doc approaching me with any needle.



I haven't done a venipuncture since medical school I'm pretty good at arterial punctures though and some other stuff. NYC nurses are legendary for their union and willingness to push nursing duties on interns. One of my co-residents (who was an intern in NYC) told me at one point the nurses were on a strike, so residents had to feed the patients... (disclaimer: my wife is a nurse [wasn't one when we met before anybody makes assumptions])


lizkat said:


> As far as emulating narcolepsy, one of my uncles was a surgeon and was entirely capable of joining us in the living room after a holiday meal that he'd only half-attended thanks to existence of a whole slew of people having put off surgery they needed until they landed in the ER via ambulance...  but he'd be making dutiful small talk for just  a few moments,  after which time he was *clearly* sleeping with his eyes open, sometimes even having left a sentence unfinished.
> 
> My aunt had reluctantly become used to this after decades of it, so she would roll eyes, shrug and go over and put a blanket over him, take his eyeglasses off and tip his eyes shut.. and so he willingly became part of the furniture for the rest of the evening.  I sometimes wondered if the guy ever really got to do much more than carve a holiday turkey on festive occasions.  Talk about a busman's holiday.



My father used to be in a surgical specialty and he still has this skill. He can socialize and take a nap on a chair for 20min then get on his business. Pretty cool and ridiculous at the same time. 

As the joke goes, a surgeon's wife is a widow whose husband is still alive.


----------



## User.45

I have a few more job interviews left for the day (3-piece suit for a zoom call, lol). I had no grand plans for the day as I expected to be very distracted, and it is what it is. I'll get some measurements completed and some admin stuff.  I put in a good 24-26H of work on Mon and Tue so I don't feel THAT guilty.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been so busy today didn’t really get much time to read or think much about the election. Currently on my break before my evening shift begins.


----------



## Arkitect

Right now going to fire up some Bob Ross episodes. The BBC started running all of them when the lockdown started in March…

Very soothing.


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> I have a few more job interviews left for the day (3-piece suit for a zoom call, lol). I had no grand plans for the day as I expected to be very distracted, and it is what it is. I'll get some measurements completed and some admin stuff.  I put in a good 24-26H of work on Mon and Tue so I don't feel THAT guilty.




Dude, just wear a short/jacket/tie, but no pants.  It's incredibly liberating ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Dude, just wear a short/jacket/tie, but no pants.  It's incredibly liberating ...




Yeah, so liberating that one might even get carried away with the idea of associated freedoms and lose a career over exercising them at inappropriate times...  ask around...


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Yeah, so liberating that one might even get carried away with the idea of associated freedoms and lose a career over exercising them at inappropriate times...  ask around...





DT said:


> Dude, just wear a short/jacket/tie, but no pants.  It's incredibly liberating ...



You guys are hilarious. For some patient visits, I wore basketball shorts with shirt&tie, but I also tell the patients (definitely not show though), because it's hella funny and I'm not a hypocrite. (Also, my patients know that I'm there for them through thick and thin, most have my cell# too, so it's rather friendly)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ventured out and purchased beer, butter, sparkling water, crisps ("chips" to our Transatlantic Cousins), organic milk and organic double cream.

And put on a wash.

Yesterday (having crawled into bed at 5am) found it hard to summon the energy to do anything except read stuff on line, while peering nervously between my fingers.

I almost long for the days when a US presidential election does not leave many of us compelled to watch compulsively, yet exhausted, sapped of energy, but enervated, almost everywhere else on this planet.


----------



## Clix Pix

It's another gorgeous day here and in a little while I'm heading outdoors for a walk around the lake, as I definitely want to take advantage of this great weather while it lasts.   Just have to drag myself away from the computer, give myself a break from repeatedly looking at The Washington Post and other sites for indications of some resolution to this election situation....


----------



## Arkitect

Tonight is Bonfire Night (aka Guy Fawkes Night) and I am idly watching all the suburban firework displays…

Some people _really_ push out the boat.

We are very fortunate in our position here up the hill… so we have almost a bird's eye view of central and east Bath… all the way into Wiltshire.

Usually the Rotary Club put on the "Big Event" but unfortunately this year due to Covid that was cancelled. So tonight people are even more eager to set fire to their money.


----------



## ronntaylor

After stressing online late last night (till nearly 2 a.m.), woke up a bit early and read results for outstanding vote counts. Then talked a few hours with a Civil Rights crusader who's legally blind. He had me read vote totals in PA, GA, AZ and NV. He said his sources say Biden-Harris should be declared the projected winner by early evening, if not sooner.

Heading for a nice walk around the local park and then probably a quick nap before back at agonizing over the slow counts.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cold here. A few fireworks going off. Not close though. Reading up on today’s guide to democracy for the rest of the world. When will it end?


----------



## Alli

Arkitect said:


> Tonight is Bonfire Night (aka Guy Fawkes Night) and I am idly watching all the suburban firework displays…



I read that and thought - that’s impossible. Guy Fawkes isn’t until....and then I remembered it was, indeed, November.

I’m doing a little work and a lot of MSNBC watching. I hope they wrap this up soon cause I have a paper due on Sunday that isn’t going to get written if I’m glued to the tube. I have a Live session this evening for the class with the paper due. No clue how I managed to complete my paper for the other class.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ventured out and purchased beer, butter, sparkling water, crisps ("chips" to our Transatlantic Cousins), organic milk and organic double cream.
> 
> And put on a wash.
> 
> Yesterday (having crawled into bed at 5am) found it hard to summon the energy to do anything except read stuff on line, while peering nervously between my fingers.
> 
> I almost long for the days when a US presidential election does not leave many of us compelled to watch compulsively, yet exhausted, sapped of energy, but enervated, almost everywhere else on this planet.



Re: Presidential Election, it’s talk talk talk talk for hours with a meaningful tidbit sprinkled in every few hours. I’m preferring to listen in the morning for a bit, and then tune out until dinner.   Then do other stuff, and tune in briefly before bed.


----------



## Arkitect

What am I doing today?

Not getting any work done. That's for sure.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Not getting any work done. That's for sure.



Well it’s nearly the weekend. Mines already started!


----------



## ronntaylor

Ran some errands earlier. About to do a post-mortem with a Civil Rights couple (the wife has never been as giddy as the past two days, I can only imagine her answering the phone when I call at 2 p.m.). Then can't wait to call Grams about 5 p.m. She's hated this asshole for nearly 40 years. She does not hold back when discussing him.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Not getting any work done. That's for sure.




Actually, I'm laughing.

Is that an activity that passes muster on a thread with the title "what are you doing today?"

I'm laughing.

And tonight, I shall be drinking.

Not enough to become much more than somewhat cheerfully inebriated, (whereas irrepressible joy and ecstatic oblivion do beckon, one must admit), as I must arouse myself early tomorrow to visit the farmers' market, in order to collect my free range, organic eggs, and organic vegetables, (and French bread) and I hate visiting the market with a hangover.


----------



## Clix Pix

I've got my Stella chilling in the refrigerator -- hoping I'll be able to crack it open tonight!!!  If not, I'll wait to enjoy it tomorrow, but it's not going to be opened until the definitive answer is announced and it's official.....  

In the meantime I spent some time out on my deck this morning with the camera and the Bazooka on the tripod shooting the Hooded Mergansers......  They were quite a ways away but I put the 1.4x teleconverter on the lens, too, so I could get closer (840mm).    Gorgeous day out there, just delightful!


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, I'm laughing.
> 
> Is that an activity that passes muster on a thread with the title "what are you doing today?"
> 
> I'm laughing.
> 
> And tonight, I shall be drinking.
> 
> Not enough to become much more than somewhat cheerfully inebriated, (whereas irrepressible joy and ecstatic oblivion do beckon, one must admit), as I must arouse myself early tomorrow to visit the farmers' market, in order to collect my free range, organic eggs, and organic vegetables, (and French bread) and I hate visiting the market with a hangover.



Hit the bottle time chez nous.

Cheers!


----------



## Alli

We went out for a change. It’s a gorgeous day. Had hoped the weather would stay colder to avoid hurricane Eta, but it doesn’t look good since it’s back in the 80s.

But we bought a whole bunch of plants and I’ll soon go out and put them in various containers. Then we went to a cute little outdoor restaurant and ate food that someone else prepared! It was amazing!


----------



## Arkitect

Alli said:


> We went out for a change. It’s a gorgeous day. Had hoped the weather would stay colder to avoid hurricane Eta, but it doesn’t look good since it’s back in the 80s.
> 
> But we bought a whole bunch of plants and I’ll soon go out and put them in various containers. Then we went to a cute little outdoor restaurant and ate food that someone else prepared! It was amazing!
> 
> View attachment 1203View attachment 1204



What is the white mash with the bacon and eggs?
It looks delicious.


----------



## Huntn

I just worked out at home on an exercise mat, stretching, lights weights, push-ups, sit-ups, etc. Not as good as the YMCA on Fridays, but that is because they actually removed their face mask requirements in the weight/exercise  rooms. 

Now I’m typing on my iPad, barely able to keep up with the flurry at PRSI. TalkedAbout has turned into a nice alternative to the other place. it’s civil, the trolling assholes are not here (so far) ,  but there are times when you have to brave the PRSI flames to duke it out and help the poor lost souls who were smart enough to buy a Mac/iOS device, but they need help in other areas, llol.


----------



## Huntn

Arkitect said:


> What is the white mash with the bacon and eggs?
> It looks delicious.



Grits or white gravy?


----------



## lizkat

Thanks to recent posts in this thread I'm cooking some grits at the moment.       See y'all later.


----------



## Alli

Arkitect said:


> What is the white mash with the bacon and eggs?






Huntn said:


> Grits or white gravy?




Grits. A staple in the south. Took me 20 years before I would eat them, but I enjoy them now. That plate is my husband’s - you can tell from the bacon. He mixes it all together. Nothing beats runny egg yolk and grits.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enlighten me, please, @Alli & @lizkat:

What exactly are "grits"?  In the culinary sense?

In the here and now, chez moi, I have just poured myself a beer.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enlighten me, please, @Alli & @lizkat:
> 
> What exactly are "grits"?  In the culinary sense?
> 
> In the here and now, chez moi, I have just poured myself a beer.



Ground corn.  Very little difference really between grits and polenta.


----------



## Clix Pix

So what was your dish, Alli?  It looks more appealing to me than the one with the grits, egg and bacon!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> So what was your dish, Alli?  It looks more appealing to me than the one with the grits, egg and bacon!



Biscuit with goat cheese and sauteed spinach with some kind of spicy jelly. It was delish.


----------



## Clix Pix

It looks good!!!  Goat Cheese and sautéed spinach....mmmmm!!!!    One of my favorite (chain/franchise) restaurants in which to have breakfast/brunch offers  a delightful omelet meal they call "morning market veg" or something like that, and it has the goat cheese, greens, the egg (as an omelet wrapping everything up), mushrooms, zucchini, tomatoes, scallions and a couple of other ingredients I can't recall right now, but I love it.  Also served with toast and jam.   It has now been a really long time since I've been there, of course, thanks to the stupid Pandemic, but one of these days I'll get back there to enjoy another of those lovely brunches at First Watch.....


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> It looks good!!!  Goat Cheese and sautéed spinach....mmmmm!!!!    One of my favorite (chain/franchise) restaurants in which to have breakfast/brunch offers  a delightful omelet meal they call "morning market veg" or something like that, and it has the goat cheese, greens, the egg (as an omelet wrapping everything up), mushrooms, zucchini, tomatoes, scallions and a couple of other ingredients I can't recall right now, but I love it.  Also served with toast and jam.   It has now been a really long time since I've been there, of course, thanks to the stupid Pandemic, but one of these days I'll get back there to enjoy another of those lovely brunches at First Watch.....



I discovered that even though this was our first visit, it’s a chain. Seems there’s a Maple Street Biscuit Company in lots of cities all over the south.

We don’t have a First Watch here, although there’s one 2.5 hours north in Montgomery. I save it for when I visit my mother in Jax.


----------



## Clix Pix

Maple Street Biscuit Company must be a pretty-much Southern States-only franchise, as that name doesn't sound familiar to me.  I think First Watch started out in the North/ North Eastern states and probably is still pretty much within those......  My first exposure to one was a few years ago when I was with a friend in Maryland and we were getting hungry, wanted something for lunch, and she had heard of this place that had just opened in a local shopping area near her.   I didn't have the Morning Market Veg meal there that time, but I did like the overall vibes of the place, so when later on one opened in the Northern Virginia suburbs not all that far from me I cruised on over for a second shot at their offerings and discovered the Morning. Market Veg Omelet then.  Been hooked on that ever since, even though they also have other tempting items on their menu, too!    Next time you're in Jax, do hop into First Watch there and try the Morning Market Veg omelet!  I'll bet you'll like it!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just back from an enjoyable hour and a half in the socially distanced (but wonderfully uplifting) farmers' market, where free range, organic fresh eggs, vegetables (onions, carrots, celery, celeriac, leeks, orange beets, French onions, garlic, aubergine, courgette, peppers, Chinese cabbage, tomatoes), plus fruit (oranges, lemons), herbs & spices (parsley, chilli peppers, ginger), local sourced honeys, homemade jam, anchovies, salamis, pimentón, and olives were purchased.

Visited the French bakery for French bread, (rye bread and classic French stick), and the cheesemonger (Comte, Gorgonzola, Camembert, St Nectaire, and aged Cashel Blue), and a nearby Asian store (sambal oelek, rendang paste, tom yum paste, and basmati rice).


----------



## User.45

Getting tested for COVID...again. :/


----------



## Apple fanboy

PearsonX said:


> Getting tested for COVID...again. :/



How many times. I've not had one test yet. 

Did a bit of house work, cleaned some windows then went for a long walk with Mrs AFB 

Not sure what the afternoon will bring.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> How many times. I've not had one test yet.
> 
> Did a bit of house work, cleaned some windows then went for a long walk with Mrs AFB
> 
> Not sure what the afternoon will bring.



Same here, we live like hermits and we only go out for shopping and drives. I did get my flu vaccine at a drive through though, I wasn't thrilled about exposing myself to medical staff but it was pretty quick and easy.


----------



## User.45

Apple fanboy said:


> How many times. I've not had one test yet.
> 
> Did a bit of house work, cleaned some windows then went for a long walk with Mrs AFB
> 
> Not sure what the afternoon will bring.





ericgtr12 said:


> Same here, we live like hermits and we only go out for shopping and drives. I did get my flu vaccine at a drive through though, I wasn't thrilled about exposing myself to medical staff but it was pretty quick and easy.



I have two little super spreaders at home and both I and my wife work in healthcare and the patients we are in contact with are all high-risk.
We are also prioritized, so we can get same day/next day testing for this exact reason. The testing is no big deal. 
I'm more annoyed by going from 1x febrile illness every 5 years to 3-4 every year, but that's parenthood.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> Getting tested for COVID...again. :/



Good luck.


PearsonX said:


> I have two little super spreaders at home and both I and my wife work in healthcare and the patients we are in contact with are all high-risk.
> We are also prioritized, so we can get same day/next day testing for this exact reason. The testing is no big deal.
> I'm more annoyed by going from 1x febrile illness every 5 years to 3-4 every year, but that's parenthood.



Ah: That makes sense.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericgtr12 said:


> Same here, we live like hermits and we only go out for shopping and drives. I did get my flu vaccine at a drive through though, I wasn't thrilled about exposing myself to medical staff but it was pretty quick and easy.




Yes, these days, I live a pretty hermit style existence, as well.


----------



## Clix Pix

Another hermit here, too!  Basically I emerge from my cocoon to go to the library, the grocery store and now that it is open again with lobby hours, the bank.....and that is about it.  Only a few times have I gone anywhere other than those places.  Fortunately there is plenty to entertain me right here at home!


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, these days, I live a pretty *hermit* style existence, as well.






Clix Pix said:


> Another *hermit* here, too!  Basically I emerge from my cocoon to go to the library, the grocery store and...   *Fortunately there is plenty to entertain me right here at home!*




Sigh... I am so susceptible to suggestion when I've skimped on breakfast..     * HERMIT BARS, SÍ !!!!*


----------



## Scepticalscribe

There were raspberry croissants - something I have never seen before - this morning in the French bakery, but I decided to defer partaking of this delight until the next time I visit the bakery.

Sometimes, I like the plain croissants, whereas my mother loved the almond and chocolate ones, but the raspberry content took the form of raspberry jam, and the croissants themselves were elegantly striped, and looked rather inviting and enticing.


----------



## rdrr

Raking leaves.  

I am too old for this crap, and my kids have all grown.  They better make me a grandpa real quick.


----------



## Alli

rdrr said:


> Raking leaves.
> 
> I am too old for this crap, and my kids have all grown.  They better make me a grandpa real quick.



Do you really want that in the middle of Covid? I’ve never been more pleased that my son decided to never continue his father’s line, and my daughter hasn’t met the right man yet.

I’m working on a paper today. Or I will eventually once I tire of sitting on the deck.


----------



## rdrr

Alli said:


> Do you really want that in the middle of Covid? I’ve never been more pleased that my son decided to never continue his father’s line, and my daughter hasn’t met the right man yet.
> 
> I’m working on a paper today. Or I will eventually once I tire of sitting on the deck.




Actually no.   Just pointing out I don't have "helpers" anymore.


----------



## Clix Pix

So far I have done nothing particularly useful today -- first thing, of course, the minute I turned on the computer was to check the latest news on The Washington Post, and once I saw that there is nothing new, no declarations yet, I moved on to peruse and participate in forums.    I have a bunch of images to post-process/edit and I also need to do some domestic chores such as run the vacuum cleaner and such....


----------



## lizkat

rdrr said:


> Raking leaves.
> 
> I am too old for this crap, and my kids have all grown.  They better make me a grandpa real quick.




Yeah I can ID with that.  I used to rake over the lawns *twice *in the season... push-pulling them onto an old quilt spread out on the grass,  bundling the stuff up in batches and hauling them out back to be dumped into one of a pair of circular leaf corrals I had made out of rabbit fence.  Then after those leaves hang outside all winter,  they get added in batches to composting bins in the following year.

But all that is a lot of work and i don't have a huge veggie garden any more that requires so much compost either.  So then it became a once-over thing,  because one day I saw a neighbor just mulching his leaves onto the grass with a few passes of his tractor-mower.  Aha.  A big light bulb finally went on in my head.

Still, I don't want all of the maple trees'  leaves mulched onto the grass because I think it might make the soil too acid and encourage more of some weedy species of greenery that I already have to squint to call "grass".

So I do still make one half-baked pass with the rake and that old quilt.   But after most of the leaves have come down and a few late autumn storms have brought me whatever extra leaves the west winds have felt like contributing,  I just pick up the phone and call the guy who mows the grass for me.  Once he makes that final mulching pass then I can pretty much quit obsessing about how there are still 2700 newly redistributed dead maple leaves in the yard every morning.


----------



## Clix Pix

One of the joys of living in a condominium apartment is that I don't have to rake leaves!!!  We have a landscaping company which handles lawn mowing, landscaping and, yes, leaf-raking each year.   I had enough of raking leaves when living in the townhouse -- and I sure don't miss it!


----------



## Alli

Now that Biden has been declared president-elect, I’m going to get dressed up and go out for a nice outdoor meal!


----------



## SuperMatt

Clix Pix said:


> One of the joys of living in a condominium apartment is that I don't have to rake leaves!!!  We have a landscaping company which handles lawn mowing, landscaping and, yes, leaf-raking each year.   I had enough of raking leaves when living in the townhouse -- and I sure don't miss it!



Fellow condo-dweller here. The only "yard work" I do is that there are some planters on the shared patio space of the building, and I grow various herbs in them.


----------



## Arkitect

What am I doing today tonight?

Celebrating!


----------



## Clix Pix

You bet!!!!   The other day I bought some Stella Artois at the grocery store and have had it chilling in the fridge, just waiting for the time when I could crack open a bottle and celebrate -- and today's the day, at long last!!!!     

Now I wish we could just skip right through the rest of November and all of December and get right to January 20th......


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Same here, we live like hermits and we only go out for shopping and drives. I did get my flu vaccine at a drive through though, I wasn't thrilled about exposing myself to medical staff but it was pretty quick and easy.



We live like hermits all the time! Seriously I doubt anyone has had as little change in their lives compared to us.

Can't eat out - Never do anyway.
Pubs closed - Unless Im away on business never go.
Can't have visitors in the house - Other than contractors I don't think we have had anyone round for maybe 5 years?

Its like nothing has changed except we wear masks.


----------



## ronntaylor

Already took a nice power walk to drop off mail and one small errand.

Feel so energized by President-elect Biden that I will take another walk around the local park. Getting takeout from the only place we trust during this time. In-laws want steamed lobster and we'll probably get some soup dumplings.

Haven't had alcohol in 2+ years, but may get a beer or two. More likely some Martinelli's sparking cider if the local mart isn't crowded. And of course, my daily call with Grams. Surprised she didn't call me once _The Call_ was made by the media. She was cackling yesterday with the votes all increasing the chances of Mango losing.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> Grits. A staple in the south. Took me 20 years before I would eat them, but I enjoy them now. That plate is my husband’s - you can tell from the bacon. He mixes it all together. Nothing beats runny egg yolk and grits.



I love Cracker Barrel Restaurant grits with a dollop of butter, salt and pepper. HMMM GOOD.  I've heard of people eating them with sugar and milk, kind of like cream of wheat, but I prefer my approach.


----------



## ronntaylor

Huntn said:


> I love Cracker Barrel Restaurant grits with a dollop of butter, salt and pepper. HMMM GOOD.  I've heard of people eating them with sugar and milk, kind of like cream of wheat, but I prefer my approach.



Sugar is a sacrilege! There are long running debates in my family and among my friends about that. My sis G is notorious for putting sugar on everything. If you want sugar grits, grab a damn bowl of Cream of Wheat already!!!


----------



## Renzatic

Gutwrench said:


> Don’t judge!



What the hell, man? Why don't I see any damn brisket over that fire?


----------



## Gutwrench

Renzatic said:


> What the hell, man? Why don't I see any damn brisket over that fire?




 I haven’t cooked a brisket all season. Thanks for the reminder. I better get cracking I’m losing the weather! What time should I expect you?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I can't believe this.

Only one drink - sipped slowly over three hours (but immensely and intensely enjoyed) and I am tired.

Actually, I am bone tired (and I hadn't realised it).

This is even worse than when I realised that (inexplicably) I hadn't realised how hungry I was until I was seized of a mad urge to cook a proper meal, and I demolished two bowls of piping hot (but delicious) tom yum broth.

And, worse still, - and only one drink means that I cannot even blame the demon drink - somehow, I was so tired,  and managed to become so distracted, (yes, okay, distracted by delight) I forgot to switch on my electric blanket.


----------



## Gutwrench

No rice yesterday. I forgot to pick up a mango while running errands. Oh well.

I made ribs yesterday which turned out normally. I’ve made them so much they don’t taste delicious anymore. I continue making them because I like the semi-long cook and the kids   likes them.

Steaks are in the refrigerator for today. I must make them or I fear they'll go to waste. And if I do make them they’ll go to waist.  What a dilemma.


----------



## Clix Pix

Another gloriously sunny, warm day with low humidity,  blue skies and loads of sunshine, just delightful!   I'm loving this unusual spell of great weather that we are having and I wish it would stay with us all winter, but I know that's unrealistic.  In the meantime, I'll continue to enjoy it, with windows and sliding door open......  Looks again at the calendar.  Yes, this IS November.....!!!


----------



## Arkitect

Today I cooked our *Christmas pudding*…
Now it is wrapped up and hidden under the bed until we steam it for another 3 hours on Christmas Day. 
A whopper of 2.2kg…





Some prep photos… it started 5 days ago with the soaking of the fruits in a whole 500ml bottle of Dark Stout. (Local Bath Ale)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Today I cooked our *Christmas pudding*…
> Now it is wrapped up and hidden under the bed until we steam it for another 3 hours on Christmas Day.
> A whopper of 2.2kg…
> 
> View attachment 1272
> 
> Some prep photos… it started 5 days ago with the soaking of the fruits in a whole 500ml bottle of Dark Stout. (Local Bath Ale)
> 
> View attachment 1273
> 
> View attachment 1274
> 
> View attachment 1275
> 
> View attachment 1276
> 
> View attachment 1277




That brings back warm memories of my mother doing the very same (I seem to recall Guinness being used for that very purpose); thanks for sharing, and do enjoy.

For my part, I took a gentle winter stroll this afternoon, before sundown.  

Quiet, contemplative, more than exceptionally pleased, and yes, very enjoyable.


----------



## Alli

I slept in this morning. Finally! I think it was the best rest I’ve gotten in a long time. I sat out on the deck until it was too hot to stay any longer. Now I’m catching up on all the entertaining shows I missed this week like the Mandalorian and Supernatural.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I slept in this morning. Finally! I think it was the best rest I’ve gotten in a long time. I sat out on the deck until it was too hot to stay any longer. Now I’m catching up on all the entertaining shows I missed this week like the Mandalorian and Supernatural.




Wow that reminds me I completely left in the dust my pre-election distraction of binge-watching The Americans.

Oh well.  I'm sure there will be days during the Trump-to-Biden transition when it will seem desperately right to fetch the next couple episodes of that series onto my laptop for an afternoon.   It will be down to that or else run screaming into the backyard "I don't GAF who you pick for Secretary of WHaTEvEr !!!"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a very pleasant chat of around an hour with my brother, Decent Brother.

No prizes for guessing the main topic of conversation, but we were both very impressed by Mr Biden yesterday evening - an empathetic, mature, responsible, responsive, intelligent and impressive speech, as we have both been impressed by his conduct since Tuesday, and how he has not put a foot wrong, displaying impeccable and sure-footed judgment, and a calm, collected, and responsible demeanour.

So much for "Sleepy Joe", or "Senile Joe"; on this showing so far, he could do very well indeed, in very trying and testing and challenging circumstances.

Character matters, and character matters above all, when in power, when power puts character under a sometimes harsh and unforgiving spotlight, amplifying virtues and vices both and showing them etched in stark relief.

And we both referred back to John McCain's speech - which I had been very impressed by in 2008; a textbook example of how to concede with class and grace, dignity and decency and decorum; but then, as is more than abundantly clear, Mr McCain is - or was - a bigger man, a braver man, and a better man than Mr Trump ever was, or ever could be.


----------



## Thomas Veil

The weather has been so beautiful here that I chose today to put up my mom’s Christmas light, and I’m sure it’ll come as no surprise that as I drove through various neighborhoods quite a few other people were doing theirs. You’d have to be an idiot not to take advantage of this weather. Plus, the Browns are on a bye week, so we in Ohio have *NO* excuse.

I laughed when I came home and told my wife that this was the first time ever that I worked up a sweat putting up Christmas lights in November.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> The weather has been so beautiful here that I chose today to put up my mom’s Christmas light, and I’m sure it’ll come as no surprise that as I drove through various neighborhoods quite a few other people were doing theirs. You’d have to be an idiot not to take advantage of this weather. Plus, the Browns are on a bye week, so we in Ohio have *NO* excuse.
> 
> I laughed when I came home and told my wife that this was the first time ever that I worked up a sweat putting up Christmas lights in November.





It really is more sensible and simpler to get that stuff done without a harsh northwest wind urging completion.  I felt the same way last year about getting the storm windows on.   Now I'm playing a dangerous game still enjoying the balmy week or so of this extended Indian Summer... still putting sliding windowscreens in during sunny afternoons.


----------



## Clix Pix

This weather has been just heavenly, hasn't it??!!!  So glorious!!  The trees, too, are celebrating, as many of them have suddenly burst into beautiful colors too, and while the leaves are falling pretty quickly, there are still a lot of trees which are just now showing off their colors.

I spent a lot of the afternoon outdoors, and then this evening bit the bullet and finally downloaded and installed Zoom so that I could attend the annual meeting of our homeowners' association.  It was kind of fun, actually, and certainly rather different and a whole lot safer than all of us gathered together in the complex's clubhouse, breathing each other's germs, even when wearing masks!  Now that I'm more familiar with how it works I probably will go back to attending the regular monthly meetings as well.  I'd been hesitating about that and kept thinking that surely they'd be returning to the usual in-person format soon, but it is looking more and more as though that isn't going to happen for a while now......

One woman's cat jumped up on her table and strolled casually past the camera on her computer, which gave all of us a chuckle.  I was reminded of some of the funny videos I've seen where someone's child or a pet has photo-bombed and interrupted whatever they were doing online in a video meeting.     Another person was drinking something in a glass and I wonder if she realized we could all hear her swallowing?  I was relieved that I only showed up displayed in a small thumbnail and since I didn't say anything the screen didn't go to full size displaying me at any time, which was just fine.  I had taken the precaution of tidying the room and dimming the chandelier lights plus running a comb through my hair prior to the start of the meeting.    Overall, it really was kind of a neat experience this evening, but I will say that I am glad that I don't need to do this on a regular basis for work or any other purpose!


----------



## Gutwrench

Today and tomorrow are my two favorite days of the year. 
Happy Birthday brothers and Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## Alli

Gutwrench said:


> Today and tomorrow are my two favorite days of the year.
> Happy Birthday brothers and Happy Veterans Day!



Happy Veteran’s Day! Happy birthday to the USMC.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Today and tomorrow are my two favorite days of the year.
> Happy Birthday brothers and Happy Veterans Day!






Alli said:


> Happy Veteran’s Day! Happy birthday to the USMC.




Happy Veteran's Day and Happy Birthday USMC.

Had a chat with Other Brother this evening, and yes, the main topic of conversation was very predictable.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> This weather has been just heavenly, hasn't it??!!!  So glorious!!  The trees, too, are celebrating, as many of them have suddenly burst into beautiful colors too, and while the leaves are falling pretty quickly, there are still a lot of trees which are just now showing off their colors.
> 
> I spent a lot of the afternoon outdoors, and then this evening bit the bullet and finally downloaded and installed Zoom so that I could attend the annual meeting of our homeowners' association.  It was kind of fun, actually, and certainly rather different and a whole lot safer than all of us gathered together in the complex's clubhouse, breathing each other's germs, even when wearing masks!  Now that I'm more familiar with how it works I probably will go back to attending the regular monthly meetings as well.  I'd been hesitating about that and kept thinking that surely they'd be returning to the usual in-person format soon, but it is looking more and more as though that isn't going to happen for a while now......
> 
> One woman's cat jumped up on her table and strolled casually past the camera on her computer, which gave all of us a chuckle.  I was reminded of some of the funny videos I've seen where someone's child or a pet has photo-bombed and interrupted whatever they were doing online in a video meeting.     Another person was drinking something in a glass and I wonder if she realized we could all hear her swallowing?  I was relieved that I only showed up displayed in a small thumbnail and since I didn't say anything the screen didn't go to full size displaying me at any time, which was just fine.  I had taken the precaution of tidying the room and dimming the chandelier lights plus running a comb through my hair prior to the start of the meeting.    Overall, it really was kind of a neat experience this evening, but I will say that I am glad that I don't need to do this on a regular basis for work or any other purpose!



If you like rain, you'd be in your element here! Not great TBH.


----------



## Clix Pix

Nope, not a lover of rain here!  That said, yes, we do need it, as it's been rather a while since we've had any and the trees, bushes and grass all need some moisture....

Oh, I'd quite forgotten that tomorrow is Veterans' Day!  Not from a military family here, and while my uncle was in WW II, my father wasn't, instead he worked in a War Plant, and so the whole veteran/military thing has been kind of distant from my experience.  One of my best friends during childhood, though, never knew her father, as he was killed during WW II.   By the time I first met her, around the time we were eight years old, her mother had remarried and she had a little stepbrother, soon to be joined by another stepbrother and eventually a little stepsister as well.  She always wondered about the father she'd never gotten to know....

No shooting today, as I first spent some time watching the Apple Event, and then since rain actually is predicted for tomorrow, breaking our streak of glorious weather, decided it would be a good idea to go out to the grocery store today, so did that, hopping into  Celeste (I've now named my new car!) and tootling on over there.    Although Apple's new M1 computers will undoubtedly be appealing to some people, I am not in the market currently and will wait for the first-adopters to test all the ins-and-outs and find all the glitches, and for Apple to resolve those before they release the more powerful machines, the ones in which I really would be interested, come next spring or next autumn....


----------



## Alli

Fortunately, I love rain. Fortunate, since this is the rainiest city in the US most years. It rained last night and I missed it. I had the window unit on cause I was burning up, so I didn’t even get the advantage of hearing it. But it’s made it livable this morning.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Fortunately, I love rain. Fortunate, since this is the rainiest city in the US most years. It rained last night and I missed it. I had the window unit on cause I was burning up, so I didn’t even get the advantage of hearing it. But it’s made it livable this morning.




I love rain as well. Bummed that I missed it earlier. Stupid me slept on buying a new M1 MacBook Air. Now I have to wait till end of this month or early December. Hoping my current 2014 machine doesn't up and die before delivery.

Felt good about a conversation with a Civil Rights couple. They've been married 60+ and are still fighters. They're finishing up an OpEd they'll send out later this week. And are in conversation with voting rights groups (a couple they co-founded decades ago) in hopes of winning *both* Georgia Senate runoffs.

Was planning on starting an audiobook today and just relaxing. Anxiety has the better of me so I'm heading out shortly for a long-ish power walk. May even go beyond the cemetery finally. And if it rains more, even better.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Not a fan of rain, but then, we do have quite a lot of rain.

Still less am I a fan of dreary darkness.

Bedlinen changed, a wash put on, ingredients for Indonesian rice prepared.


----------



## Clix Pix

As predicted, it is pouring buckets out there today.   I shouldn't complain, as we had such a lovely streak of wonderful, beautiful days.  It's still warm here, too, unseasonably so, and I am NOT complaining about that!  

Have some things I should be doing today, having told myself during the nice weather that I could put off doing this, doing that, doing the other, until a rainy day.....   So here we are with the rainy day and I still haven't gotten started on doing anything remotely productive!!!  LOL!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> As predicted, it is pouring buckets out there today.   I shouldn't complain, as we had such a lovely streak of wonderful, beautiful days.  It's still warm here, too, unseasonably so, and I am NOT complaining about that!
> 
> Have some things I should be doing today, having told myself during the nice weather that I could put off doing this, doing that, doing the other, until a rainy day.....   So here we are with the rainy day and I still haven't gotten started on doing anything remotely productive!!!  LOL!




Pouring buckets here, too, fairly chucking down.  

By the way, @Clix Pix - I wanted to say that I love your new avatar; I spotted it earlier today.

Is that another one of your own shots?


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you, SS!   Yes, anything I put up as an avatar is a shot that I've taken.  I never use others' images, nor do I want to put up a photo of myself -- hate photos of myself!  Not into the "selfie" thing at all.   LOL!   Actually, I had meant to put the avatar image in as today's POTD but forgot about that when I actually did that post.....That way you guys can see the full image.  It will be tomorrow's POTD!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Thank you, SS!   Yes, anything I put up as an avatar is a shot that I've taken.  I never use others' images, nor do I want to put up a photo myself -- hate photos of myself!  Not into the "selfie" thing at all.   LOL!   Actually, I had meant to put the avatar image in as today's POTD but forgot about that when I actually did that post.....That way you guys can see the full image.  It will be tomorrow's POTD!




It's gorgeous; I look forward to seeing the full image tomorrow. 

Had a lovely hour long chat (on Skype with my friends in Bristol).  And, yes, one particular - very predictable - topic took up far too much of our time.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> It's gorgeous; I look forward to seeing the full image tomorrow.
> 
> Had a lovely hour long chat (on Skype with my friends in Bristol).  *And, yes, one particular - very predictable - topic took up far too much of our time.*




re the bold:   

I keep thinking it can't go on like this. I'm engaging in day-long intermittent distractions (often oriented to food)  that are putting at least my winter pantry into some disarray, if not also my plans to maintain good health through exercise and attention to nutrition.

Lately  I've abandoned oatmeal and taken to toasting pita halves and putting caponata in them, for breakfast.

Aaaaand...  so there will not be enough tins of that eggplant relish to last the winter.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> re the bold:
> 
> I keep thinking it can't go on like this. I'm engaging in day-long intermittent distractions (often oriented to food)  that are putting at least my winter pantry into some disarray, if not also my plans to maintain good health through exercise and attention to nutrition.
> 
> Lately  I've abandoned oatmeal and taken to toasting pita halves and putting caponata in them, for breakfast.
> 
> Aaaaand...  so there will not be enough tins of that eggplant relish to last the winter.




Pitta halves; must stock up, as I've long run out. 

They are brilliant when one has run out of bread, and the weather is far too inclement to risk venturing out to stock up on bread. 

Earlier today, attended an online meeting, and then headed out to pay a few bills, and stock up my beer pantry.

Re food, this week, I have done some serious - and very tasty cooking (vegetarian tom yum, fish rendang, Indonesian spiced rice) - for the first time in around a fortnight, and thoroughly enjoyed it.  

And aubergine (eggplant): I doubt that there is a dish in which this delight features that I dislike.  Caponata, yum.  That is an idea.

Actually, I remember the first time I ever came across aubergine/eggplant in a ratatouille dish served on my first trip to France as a teenager. I was absolutely blown away, bowled over, and wondered where had this cuisine - this taste, this texture, this astounding combination of flavours - been all of my life.  

It was an extraordinary epiphany, as, until then, while there were certainly dishes I preferred, some I quite liked, and some I disliked, I had never really seen food as something to be cherished, something that formed part of a culture (very often the part of a country's culture that women get to influence, or have a say in), something to be explored and treasured as part of a culture; and the culture surrounding food in France - the whole family sitting down together to dinner (well, we did that, also) but sitting down for hours, and having intense, interesting conversations, making tie for food and conversation, playing classical music (or other music - but never TV, another rule of my mother's, strictly enforced, and one I adhere to, myself, to this day) in the background, had an enormous influence in how I came to define a cultured life, and in how I chose to live life.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> it.
> 
> And aubergine (eggplant): I doubt that there is a dish in which this delight features that I dislike.  Caponata, yum.  That is an idea.
> 
> Actually, I remember the first time I ever came across *aubergine*/eggplant in a ratatouille dish served on my first trip to France as a teenager. I was absolutely blown away, bowled over, and wondered where had this cuisine - this taste, this texture, this astounding combination of flavours - been all of my life.



Another Aubergine lover chimes in.

Paired with some meaty sauce and cheese… that is genuine Essau selling his birthright territory for me.

Actually, just sliced, crisped in olive oil and garlic… I'll eat it like chips.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Another Aubergine lover chimes in.
> 
> Paired with some meaty sauce and cheese… that is genuine Essau selling his birthright territory for me.
> 
> Actually, just sliced, crisped in olive oil and garlic… I'll eat it like chips.




And roasted......with garlic.


----------



## lizkat

I can't always lay hands on eggplant during winter, hence the whole point of having the tinned caponata on hand then.  But I love to make ratatouille and caponata from scratch when I have the ingredients.   It's insane I'm hitting on my pantry before snow flies.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I can't always lay hands on eggplant during winter, hence the whole point of having the tinned caponata on hand then.  But I love to make ratatouille and caponata from scratch when I have the ingredients.   It's insane I'm hitting on my pantry before snow flies.




Preparing ratatouille from scratch is time consuming - especially when I do it the really complicated way, whereby one prepares each vegetable separately, before they go into the oven together in the copper roasting tin - but, when I greedily tuck in, I realise that it is well worth it, as I absolutely adore this dish.

I don't have a really good recipe for caponata (hint, hint), but it is another dish I really like.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Preparing ratatouille from scratch is time consuming - especially when I do it the really complicated way, of preparing each vegetable separately, before they go into the oven together in the copper roasting tin - but, when I greedily tuck in, I realise that it is well worth it, as I adore this dish
> 
> I don't have a really good recipe for caponata (hint, hint), but it is another dish I really like.




Hah, don't look to me for some long treasured famliy recipe...  I tend to grab whatever recipe I can find on the net that has exactly whatever I have on hand to put into a caponata. 

The Sicilian-American veggie farmers across the road from us used to do about the same -- with whatever they had left of the day from what they had put out that morning in their farm stand.  They'd always send a kid around doorstepping to neighbors some slightly wilted greens or radish or whatever at end of day --but very often also some perfectly fine eggplant, zucchini and tomatoes-- after keeping back a few such items for mamma...  and the matriarch would have filled out the ingredents list from the pantry to make a caponata while a pasta sauce simmered awhile longer on the stove.  

------------------------------------
This is the caponata template I've tended to use this summer.  Word for word. But I add celery for a little more crunch.

Emily's Favorite Caponata
Adapted from Epicurious. Makes about 2 cups. Leftovers are delicious over eggs, spread on panini, or a million other ways.

5 Tb. olive oil
1 medium onion, finely chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 1.5 lb. eggplant, cut into 1/2" dice
1 14 oz. can diced tomatoes, some of the juices drained, or equivalent amt. fresh tomatoes
3 Tb. red wine vinegar
2 Tb. drained capers
1/4 c. chiffonaded fresh basil
salt and pepper to taste
red chile flakes 

Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium heat. Add eggplant, onion, and garlic cloves. sauté until eggplant is soft and brown, about 15 minutes. Add diced tomatoes with juice, then red wine vinegar and drained capers. Cover and simmer until eggplant and onion are very tender, stirring occasionally, about 12 minutes. Season caponata to taste with salt and pepper. Mix in fresh basil. Taste and see if it needs any salt (capers add a lot of salt). Grind a bit of fresh pepper and add a dash of chile flakes if you want. Transfer caponata to serving bowl. Serve with crackers, pita, or grilled bread.


----------



## Alli

Eggplant is one of my favorites as well. I frequently throw one in the air fryer until it’s nice and done, then just mash it into a nice baba ganoush, adding in the appropriate oil, spices, and tahini.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hah, don't look to me for some long treasured famliy recipe...  I tend to grab whatever recipe I can find on the net that has exactly whatever I have on hand to put into a caponata.
> 
> The Sicilian-American veggie farmers across the road from us used to do about the same -- with whatever they had left of the day from what they had put out that morning in their farm stand.  They'd always send a kid around doorstepping to neighbors some slightly wilted greens or radish or whatever at end of day --but very often also some perfectly fine eggplant, zucchini and tomatoes-- after keeping back a few such items for mamma...  and the matriarch would have filled out the ingredents list from the pantry to make a caponata while a pasta sauce simmered awhile longer on the stove.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> This is the caponata template I've tended to use this summer.  Word for word. But I add celery for a little more crunch.
> 
> Emily's Favorite Caponata
> Adapted from Epicurious. Makes about 2 cups. Leftovers are delicious over eggs, spread on panini, or a million other ways.
> 
> 5 Tb. olive oil
> 1 medium onion, finely chopped
> 4 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 1.5 lb. eggplant, cut into 1/2" dice
> 1 14 oz. can diced tomatoes, some of the juices drained, or equivalent amt. fresh tomatoes
> 3 Tb. red wine vinegar
> 2 Tb. drained capers
> 1/4 c. chiffonaded fresh basil
> salt and pepper to taste
> red chile flakes
> 
> Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium heat. Add eggplant, onion, and garlic cloves. sauté until eggplant is soft and brown, about 15 minutes. Add diced tomatoes with juice, then red wine vinegar and drained capers. Cover and simmer until eggplant and onion are very tender, stirring occasionally, about 12 minutes. Season caponata to taste with salt and pepper. Mix in fresh basil. Taste and see if it needs any salt (capers add a lot of salt). Grind a bit of fresh pepper and add a dash of chile flakes if you want. Transfer caponata to serving bowl. Serve with crackers, pita, or grilled bread.




Ah, just wonderful, thank you. 

I look forward to trying this recipe.  


Alli said:


> Eggplant is one of my favorites as well. I frequently throw one in the air fryer until it’s nice and done, then just mash it into a nice baba ganoush, adding in the appropriate oil, spices, and tahini.




Babaganoush - yum, I love it.


----------



## Clix Pix

I've been having fun playing with new toys and doing some more photography on this dreary, gloomy day which started out with more rain but which has now at least stopped doing that.   As promised, I've shared the avatar image in full in the POTD thread, too.  

I love Eggplant Parm and, yes, also Baba Ganoush.  I think I have had Caponata a couple of times but don't recall much about it so it must not have left an impression to the point where I wanted more......  Odd, since I do like all the ingredients mentioned in that recipe!


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> I've been having fun playing with new toys and doing some more photography on this dreary, gloomy day which started out with more rain but which has now at least stopped doing that.   As promised, I've shared the avatar image in full in the POTD thread, too.
> 
> I love Eggplant Parm and, yes, also Baba Ganoush.  I think I have had Caponata a couple of times but don't recall much about it so it must not have left an impression to the point where I wanted more......  Odd, since I do like all the ingredients mentioned in that recipe!




I sometimes put olives or mushrooms in caponata too.  No clue if that invalidates it for sticklers!


----------



## Joe

I'm at work  

I'll probably go for a ride on my Peloton tonight. I've been slacking. oops


----------



## Alli

We went to Costco today. Didn’t need anything. Just wanted to walk around somewhere. Wound up spending a small fortune, but I got a new pillow (that’s a thread on its own) and some wonderful cheeses including goat and President Brie. Also picked up some croissants for the not chicken salad I made last night. It made the perfect sandwich when we got home.


----------



## ronntaylor

Today? Nothing. Nada. Zilch. Okay, maybe going for a quick speed walk around the nearby park. Today is one of those not-so-nice rainy days I despise: constant, cold and crappy.

And maybe calling family later tonight to hear their voices. Owe my cousin and Grams calls.


----------



## Gutwrench

Did someone mention eggplant?


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> Did someone mention eggplant?




All gone...


----------



## Clix Pix

"I wish I had a river to skate away on...."
A Joni Mitchell song ("River")  that usually re-emerges this time of year and one of my favorite singers has just done a cover of it..... Darned thing keeps going through my head now!









						Jackie Evancho Soulfully Covers Joni Mitchell's Hit Song 'River' — Watch the New Music Video
					

The Christmas folk tune originally debuted on Mitchell's 1971 album Blue




					people.com


----------



## Arkitect

What am I doing today?

1. Watched the Met's broadcast of Alban Berg's *Lulu*. Utterly superb. Never seen a production I didn't get moved by.

2. Deep cleaning the fridge while listening to *I Pagliacci *from the Wiener Staatsoper.

3. Waiting for the wine delivery.


----------



## lizkat

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> 1. Watched the Met's broadcast of Alban Berg's *Lulu*. Utterly superb. Never seen a production I didn't get moved by.
> 
> 2. Deep cleaning the fridge while listening to *I Pagliacci *from the Wiener Staatsoper.
> 
> 3. Waiting for the wine delivery.




So far I'm stuck at having coffee and hanging out here..   the weather has gone to Novemberish at last, even if only temporarily, so if I took a cue from that I'd be loading up on requiem masses and trying to locate a copy of _*Darkness at Noon*_  (at roughly 9am).

On the menu for today though is picking out a binding fabric to put around the edges of a quilt of mine that I left up at my sister's place.   She has volunteered to cut and attach the binding for me while figuring out what her next quilt top piecing project will be.  This may be first time I've made fabric selections from her stash remotely!


----------



## ronntaylor

What am doing today?

Enjoying Nutella on bread instead of oatmeal and yogurt.

Rest of the day?


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> "I wish I had a river to skate away on...."
> A Joni Mitchell song ("River")  that usually re-emerges this time of year and one of my favorite singers has just done a cover of it..... Darned thing keeps going through my head now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Evancho Soulfully Covers Joni Mitchell's Hit Song 'River' — Watch the New Music Video
> 
> 
> The Christmas folk tune originally debuted on Mitchell's 1971 album Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Joni Mitchell is my all time favorite female vocalist. While River is not my favorite, it is definitely in the top ten. Now I’m going to break out the album Court and Spark to enhance my morning.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> What am doing today?
> 
> Enjoying Nutella on bread instead of oatmeal and yogurt.
> 
> Rest of the day?



You can put Nutella on something other than a spoon?! Who knew!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A wash is on, and a small crate of beer has been delivered (along with some crisps, "chips" to our Transatlantic Cousins).


----------



## Clix Pix

Joni Mitchell has written and performed some amazing, wonderful songs -- I agree, "River" is not my favorite of hers, it's a rather sad and depressing song.  I was surprised that Jackie chose to record this one as her first single now that she is associated with a new music label.    An album is due "early in 2021," so fans are curious and impatiently waiting.

What am I doing today?  So far have done nothing productive but I do have some backups on the computer to finish up, having gotten all out of sync with that this month for one reason or another.   The weather is more typical of mid-November today, not nearly as warm as we enjoyed last week, but chilly: definitely long sleeves and jackets weather!   We're sliding towards winter ever so slowly, and I am hoping for a mild one this year.


----------



## Arkitect

Tonight celebrating! 

We have waited to see this scene for the past nearly 12 months.










To see the odious Dominic Cummings leave No. 10 with his box.

He is gone.

Too late, considering the massive amount of harm he masterminded… but… 

Thank fuck for this!


----------



## rdrr

I have been tasked with a pretty big project, and besides all the annoying meetings about said project, what pops up on my calendar this morning?   A meeting about the upcoming meeting...  Then like clockwork, I got a meeting to discuss the meeting about the meeting...   Sigh.


----------



## lizkat

Arkitect said:


> Tonight celebrating!
> 
> We have waited to see this scene for the past nearly 12 months.
> 
> View attachment 1366
> 
> View attachment 1367
> 
> 
> To see the odious Dominic Cummings leave No. 10 with his box.
> 
> He is gone.
> 
> Too late, considering the massive amount of harm he masterminded… but…
> 
> Thank fuck for this!




Great photos there.   So Mr. "Vote Leave" finally finds his own exit.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> You can put Nutella on something other than a spoon?! Who knew!



Well I ate at least three spoons whilst preparing the bread! Can't help it...


----------



## hulugu

I am currently petting the kitten I adopted. She, and her siblings showed up in a barn out in the borderlands, where a friend has been working the ranch. She waited a few days for mom, even setting up a trail-cam. Nothing. 

So, I adopted one. She's already starred on several zoom calls.


----------



## Joe

Waiting for 5pm so I can leave work and pick up my groceries curbside on the way home. The red velvet ice cream I bought is calling my name later this evening


----------



## Apple fanboy

Crap day at work. Wondering if I should log on again this evening to catch up a bit or leave it for a day or two. Work is just so busy at the moment. Only going to get worse.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Crap day at work. Wondering if I should log on again this evening to catch up a bit or leave it for a day or two. Work is just so busy at the moment. Only going to get worse.




Leave it for a day or so, if only to give yourself a bit of a break.


----------



## thekev

hulugu said:


> I am currently petting the kitten I adopted. She, and her siblings showed up in a barn out in the borderlands, where a friend has been working the ranch. She waited a few days for mom, even setting up a trail-cam. Nothing.
> 
> So, I adopted one. She's already starred on several zoom calls.




Take pictures. The internet needs more cat photos. It will never be satiated.


----------



## Mark

Clix Pix said:


> "I wish I had a river to skate away on...."
> A Joni Mitchell song ("River")  that usually re-emerges this time of year and one of my favorite singers has just done a cover of it..... Darned thing keeps going through my head now!




@Clix Pix
now that one is an Ear Worm for the rest of the month !
its one of my favourites too.
but i love the Laura M version most.


----------



## ronntaylor

ronntaylor said:


> Rest of the day?




Senior moment: Duh ronn, you gotta help set up a couple  new iPhone 12 Pro Max!!

That's why the day had no To-Do items. Hilarious setting up screen protectors with hubby. His didn't go too well. Mine = perfecto! And he did both phones. He couldn't pop out the SIM trays to save his life. Tried 5/6 times. Each phone took me one try. I'm usually the clueless one for stuff like this.

Was a bit anxious about the size of the PM after reading 1st impressions from others online. It's not as heavy as I anticipated and can't wait for the transfer to complete to really play around with it. I'm not usually a photo/cam guy, so I'll take a couple test shots and a video tomorrow while running errands.


----------



## Arkitect

Start of the Autumn Rugby season here. 





Catching up on last night's *Ireland vs Wales* match.

Later on…* Italy vs Scotland* and *England vs Georgia*.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Leave it for a day or so, if only to give yourself a bit of a break.



Good advice. And I did exactly that last night and today (so far)

Went for a walk in the gloomy dark autumn weather. Wasn't very inviting but I didn't fancy the cross trainer after a terrible nights sleep. I have some photos to do for Mrs AFB but I suspect based on how she is feeling and the lighting, we might try again tomorrow.


----------



## Clix Pix

It's a pleasant, sunny day here but only in the mid-50's so I'll have to wear a jacket when going out to the library later this afternoon.  I meant to do that and to retrieve the mail that I didn't get during the rainy days but somehow never got to it once I got all wrapped up in downloading and installing Big Sur on my machines.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Wet, dreary, lashing rain, overcast, downright miserable.  Oh, and dark.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Wet, dreary, lashing rain, overcast, downright miserable.  Oh, and dark.



Been like that all day really. I raked the leaves earlier. That and my walk at lunchtime was about it outside today.


----------



## Alli

It’s so beautiful and peaceful today. It’s 11:30 and I’m still sitting on the deck. Evidently that’s what I’m doing today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Been like that all day really. I raked the leaves earlier. That and my walk at lunchtime was about it outside today.




Still lashing, dark and dreary snd most miserable, and the barometer is tumbling, always an ominous sign.


----------



## Clix Pix

I had intended to go to the library today but decided against that and instead just took a walk around the lake and shot a few photos -- it is very pleasant, mid-50's and in the sun feels warmer than that.  We're due for some rain tomorrow so figured I'd better get out and enjoy it today.  I also took out the trash and picked up several days' worth of mail (which still wasn't very much, as I had anticipated).


----------



## lizkat

Arkitect said:


> Tonight celebrating!
> 
> We have waited to see this scene for the past nearly 12 months.
> 
> View attachment 1366
> 
> View attachment 1367
> 
> 
> To see the odious Dominic Cummings leave No. 10 with his box.
> 
> He is gone.
> 
> Too late, considering the massive amount of harm he masterminded… but…
> 
> Thank fuck for this!




Having a look back a few days:   Pageantry aside, questions arise on whether Dominic Cummings' exit was mostly stage show... since there's at least one side door from 10 Downing Street...  and will Boris now hire him as a consultant?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327308467376447488/


----------



## fooferdoggie

It seems life tells you and you don’t listen. My wife and I go on a long ride on our e tandem “the beast” on Sundays but everything was getting in the way. We usually get up around 6 or so but my wife did not sleep well so she slept to 8 or so that killed the early ride. Then I had someone coming to pickup my lego millennium falcon 600.00 I wanted to get that and they took till 1:30 instead of 11:30 of course it stoped rain the whole time. Funnily we get ready and start off 1/2 a mile later the main chain beaks. I just checked it for wear that morning and it was close to .5 but not there yet. But we had a jam-up of the two chains a couple weeks ago and I think it damaged a link. As the timing chain pooped a quick link apart the week before. I could have fixed it but we walked home and I put a new chain on. Finally get going and we are caught in a hard downpour. With both had rain gear on but my wife forgot her hood on her rain jacket and my rain rain resistant tights funneled the water into my shoes. Not a huge deal we stopped by a favorite Chinese restaurant to grab our order but it made us feel the cold and we froze the rest of the way home 
But we got 21 miles in a short ride but not too bad.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Got a call from Mrs AFB this morning. My tyre is flat. How flat I ask? Very flat. Couldn't even remember if her car had a spare (it doesn't). Anyway someone was in the house servicing the heating system otherwise I'd have driven to her.

So she drives it home (it was very, very flat!). Had a compressor in the boot (trunk to you guys!), so filled it up and could here the air escaping. Could even see the nail.
So drove it back to town (where she had been) and took it to the tyre place. Needless to say the tyre couldn't be repaired (can they ever?). Oh and all the tyres are cracked and will fail the MOT. Oh and just for clicks we can';t get them until tomorrow.
So tomorrow I'll be filling it up again to take a slow drive to town (about 6 miles).

Why are her tyres cracked? Probably lack of use!


----------



## Clix Pix

As I recently learned with my Acura, unfortunately if a car doesn't get driven much, then the tires will develop rubber. rot and cracking, which of course can be unsafe and lead to unpleasant situations.   I'm mindful of this now with my new car, and hopefully will drive her more frequently than I had been the Acura.  The last seven or eight months, of course, with the Pandemic, really meant I was driving very, very little. Not good for the car, not good for the tires!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Tonight celebrating!
> 
> We have waited to see this scene for the past nearly 12 months.
> 
> View attachment 1366
> 
> View attachment 1367
> 
> 
> To see the odious Dominic Cummings leave No. 10 with his box.
> 
> He is gone.
> 
> Too late, considering the massive amount of harm he masterminded… but…
> 
> Thank fuck for this!



Forgot to say, amen to that.

What an odious reptile.


----------



## Clix Pix

Today is an afternoon of catching up with laundry, as I seem to have gotten behind again.  Instead of doing some one day and another load a different day, linens on yet another day, today it's back to my more customary  routine of doing the whole shebang all in one day.   Not planning to go out anywhere so this is a good time to get it out of my way for another couple of weeks....

I also want to get out and vacuum the new car, as I noticed some leafs and odds-and-ends of little bits of broken leaves again in the driver's side, obviously having come from my shoes,  plus some little bits of something-or-other in the hatch cargo compartment, probably stuff that flaked off the cardboard that I took to the recycling area last week,  so will use my nice new cordless vacuum that I purchased for specifically this purpose.   

Sunshine keeps coming in-and-out,  clouds appear and then disappear for a while and new ones come along to replace them. It is a pleasant day, in terms of temperature, but tomorrow is supposed to be our first really cold day -- in the 40's.  Brrrr!!!


----------



## Alli

Another big day here! It’s cool enough to wear a sweatshirt. Yay!!!!! We went to Walgreen’s for Shingles shots. Medicare and supplemental insurance pays for crap!


----------



## Clix Pix

I still need to get to the pharmacy or a walk-in clinic for a flu shot.....I keep putting it off and/or forgetting it when I am out-and-about.   This year of all years it is especially important!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I still need to get to the pharmacy or a walk-in clinic for a flu shot.....I keep putting it off and/or forgetting it when I am out-and-about.   This year of all years it is especially important!



Put a sticky note in your car or something. Make sure you do it the next time you’re out.


----------



## Clix Pix

That is a good idea -- or I can write it in on my shopping list, as our grocery store pharmacy is offering the shots, and I'd be in there anyway....   I really need to get this done, both for my own protection and everyone else's, just as I dutifully put on a mask when going out, and make sure I have either a bottle of hand sanitizer or a sanitizing hand wipe with me.


----------



## DT

Tires crack/rot from both age and nonuse, and obviously, many of us are getting a lot of the latter.  Speaking of, I need some new tires, mine aren't cracked, they've experienced HP related devastation 

I'm going to use a service that does M&B right in the driveway, seems pretty cool, and they use high end equipment.


----------



## Clix Pix

OK, I give up:  what does "M&B" stand for?

I've seen vans that come around and wash and detail one's car right in the driveway or parking lot, and that is a neat idea which could be useful if for some reason one doesn't trust the usual commercial drive-through car washes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I still need to get to the pharmacy or a walk-in clinic for a flu shot.....I keep putting it off and/or forgetting it when I am out-and-about.   This year of all years it is especially important!




Agreed.



Alli said:


> Put a sticky note in your car or something. Make sure you do it the next time you’re out.




An excellent idea.



Clix Pix said:


> That is a good idea -- or I can write it in on my shopping list, as our grocery store pharmacy is offering the shots, and I'd be in there anyway....   I really need to get this done, both for my own protection and everyone else's, just as I dutifully put on a mask when going out, and make sure I have either a bottle of hand sanitizer or a sanitizing hand wipe with me.




A reminder close to hand might help.


----------



## Clix Pix

Usually I am not in any big rush when I'm just going to the grocery store, so it isn't as though a little time spent getting the injection before then going on to do my shopping would be any sort of inconvenience....  Just need to get my act together and *do* it!     

Thanks to the good suggestions, I now have it actually included on my usual shopping list, which of course will be going with me the next time I need groceries.


----------



## Alli

Well I got the shingles shot this afternoon and sonofabitch it hurts!


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Well I got the shingles shot this afternoon and sonofabitch it hurts!



Had shingles senior year of high school. Trust the shot's pain is a pinprick compared it


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Well I got the shingles shot this afternoon and sonofabitch it hurts!




Sympathies; however, shingles (and I have contracted this condition) is far worse than a shot for shingles; I was on sick leave for six weeks (the first period of sick leave I had to take in around 20 years, other than an occasional day off for a flu or cold, or a migraine) when I fell ill with shingles sixteen years ago.

Almost forgot to put the bins out, today, but awoke with a nagging feeling that there was "something" I needed to do this morning; hailstones, here....brrrr.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ronntaylor said:


> Had shingles senior year of high school. Trust the shot's pain is a pinprick compared it




Exactly.   I devoutly echo your post, and agree, - heartily - with it.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Had shingles senior year of high school. Trust the shot's pain is a pinprick compared it






Scepticalscribe said:


> Sympathies; however, shingles (and I have contracted this condition) is far worse than a shot for shingles; I was on sick leave for six weeks (the first period of sick leave I had to take in around 20 years, other than an occasional day off for a flu or cold, or a migraine) when I fell ill with shingles sixteen years ago.




My sympathies to you both. One of our best friends suffered from shingles about ten years ago. I cannot forget his agony. This is why I told my husband we were getting this shot even if we had to pay out of pocket. As it turned out, insurance covered mine, but supplemental Medicare did not cover his. (This is why I still marvel at the people who believe a Covid vaccination will somehow be free to everyone.)


----------



## Alli

In a little while I’m going to an actual social event. I’m assuming they will provide for safe social distancing. One of my dearest friends is being sworn in as school board commissioner.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> My sympathies to you both. One of our best friends suffered from shingles about ten years ago. I cannot forget his agony. This is why I told my husband we were getting this shot even if we had to pay out of pocket. As it turned out, insurance covered mine, but supplemental Medicare did not cover his. (This is why I still marvel at the people who believe a Covid vaccination will somehow be free to everyone.)




Actually, it was an insane itch - that weird place where an itch is on the border of becoming sore - that I had rather than pure agony, on a full half of the rear of my body, starting from the spine and working around; that, and a complete loss of appetite, utter exhaustion.  

Plus, it is extraordinarily contagious for the first few days. 

Seriously, the US needs to sort out the issue of the provision of public health; it is bad enough ordinarily, but during a pandemic, such a failure it becomes a serious threat to the health of everyone else.

The bins have been emptied, and have been replaced in their respective niches, outside, hailstones (and accompanying horrid charcoal skies) are lashing against the window, and earlier, I attended an online meeting, where we were informed that Mr Trump (I refuse to dignify that man's name with his title) has not attended a meeting of the federal Covid task force in over five months, - and is ignoring Covid, leaving it to individual states -  which strikes me as an appalling dereliction of duty, and extraordinarily irresponsible.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, it was an insane itch - that weird place where an itch is on the border of becoming sore - that I had rather than pure agony, on a full half of the rear of my body, starting from the spine and working around; that, and a complete loss of appetite, utter exhaustion.
> 
> Plus, it is extraordinarily contagious for the first few days.
> 
> Seriously, the US needs to sort of the issue of the provision of public health; it is bad enough ordinarily, but during a pandemic, such a failure it becomes a serious threat to the health of everyone else.
> 
> The bins have been emptied, and have been replaced in their respective niches, outside, hailstones (and accompanying horrid charcoal skies) are lashing against the window, and earlier, I attended an online meeting, where we were informed that Mr Trump (I refuse to dignify that man's name with his title) has not attended a meeting of the federal Covid task force in over five months, - and is ignoring Covid, leaving it to individual states -  which strikes me as an appalling dereliction of duty, and extraordinarily irresponsible.



Agreed. Especially as he’s in the highest risk category based on age.
Miserable here too. Managed to get a lunchtime walk in in between showers.

Dinner is done. Washing up awaits. Most of it should go in the dishwasher though.
Some work to do later. Busy day just for a change.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Getting a cardiac stress test. 




Arkitect said:


> ...3. Waiting for the wine delivery.



On the way over here I heard a radio commercial for wine in a can.

That just sounds so wrong.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> Getting a cardiac stress test.




The very best of luck with it.



Thomas Veil said:


> On the way over here I heard a radio commercial for wine in a can.
> 
> That just sounds so wrong.



What a grotesque concept.

To be quite candid, I don't even like beer in a can - I far prefer bottles - but the idea of wine in a can sounds perfectly horrible.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> The very best of luck with it.



Thank you...but I don’t know if I ran it long enough to be meaningful. I ran out of breath and they stopped it. 



Scepticalscribe said:


> What a grotesque concept.
> 
> To be quite candid, I don't even like beer in a can - I far prefer bottles - but the idea of wine in a can sounds perfectly horrible.



Consider the audience. It was branded and aimed at football fans. You know, like Bud.

I know that’s not the same thing as wine, but once they started selling wine in a box, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> Thank you...but I don’t know if I ran it long enough to be meaningful. I ran out of breath and they stopped it.
> 
> 
> Consider the audience. It was branded and aimed at football fans. You know, like Bud.
> 
> I know that’s not the same thing as wine, but I nce they started selling wine in a box, it was only a matter of time.




Ugh, Bud.  

An awful beverage.

As for wine in cans,......football fans be damned (and I am a football - i.e. soccer - fan myself); I prefer bottles, and an actual glass, for both beer and wine.  

So, still an abomination.


----------



## Clix Pix

Puttered around today, having done laundry and such yesterday, and experimented with something new as a photo prop/backdrop/etc.....   In a little while, out to the kiosk mailbox to get yesterday's and today's mail....

I prefer beer in bottles, too, but I have to say cans are more convenient in some situations. 

Yes, we in the US -- or at least those of us who read the _Washington Post _have been seeing reports of the man in the White House refusing to concede the election and fighting (futilely) for a job that he also doesn't seem to care to actually put any effort into doing.....and, yes, he's been blithely ignoring COVID-19 and other public health issues.  Counting down the days until January 20th......

My brother-in-law had Shingles a few years ago -- right in the area above his right eye and he was miserable with it.  Took a while to recover, too.   Not a fun disease!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Work finished for the evening. Now chilling on my Mac with some music playing courtesy of YouTube. Mrs AFB has already headed to bed with her obligatory hot water bottle.

If your beer comes in a can, its not too bad as long as your pour it into a glass before consumption.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, it was an insane itch - that weird place



Talk about an insane itch, the thing nobody talks about is that a mastectomy is the same as an amputation. I forever reach to scratch something that is not there. Phantom pain and phantom itches are no joke!


----------



## DT

Some of the best beer on the planet is distributed in cans (and only cans).  Of course, like someone pointed out, that's just a container, it's meant to be poured into a glass


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Some of the best beer on the planet is distributed in cans (and only cans).  Of course, like someone pointed out, that's just a container, it's meant to be poured into a glass



After Katrina, we got water in cans. I didn’t think water could be ruined. But it can. (Pun intended.)


----------



## DT

Grocery, early, it was thankfully quiet - only one hill-billy halfwit without a mask, pushing her three ugly kids around in a cart.

Tons of good BOGO, BTGO deals.  Glad I skipped beer at the liquor store, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale on sale, $15.99/12-pack (bottled ... FUG ... )

Drank one for lunch, it's kind of an odd day, BIL stopping by on his way to New Smyrna (from PA), JB is making her stellar homemade M&C, and we're doing a hotdog bar, it's pretty fun, we get some good buns, good dogs (Sabrett), and setup a huge line of different topics, condiments, usually do a 1/2-at-a-time for more variation.  It's simple, cheap, delicious, fun.

He's super cautious, isolates for days at a time to confirm any issues, tests, masks, etc.

I'm working on moving some new code over to a different project, good cross-pollination of design patterns/techniques.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Spent the day reading a book.......very enjoyable.


----------



## Clix Pix

So far I haven't accomplished very much today except emailing/texting back-and-forth with a friend in between reading and writing forum posts.   Ah, but the day is still young......

I definitely prefer my beer and wine to be served in a glass, thank you very much!   Even as a kid I also didn't like drinking juice,  Coke or Pepsi out of a can or bottle, either, always requested a glass if it were not provided.


----------



## Huntn

Cleaning the dining room which has been a defacto storage area since consolidating the contents of a 3200sf house with a basement,  into a 2500sf house with no basement. I’m working hard to convince my wife that the house is 95% full and that moving stuff from one room to another just shifts the clutter around. Something has to go! I am also not proud of my office which is more storage than not. That will be my next  cleaning disposal project.



Most of the clutter removed​


----------



## Clix Pix

My second bedroom is my storage room, and briefly -- VERY briefly -- I actually had it tidied up and it looked great -- but then I got into another project and now there's stuff all over the place in there again.  Sigh....  One of these days I absolutely MUST get in there and put that room into some semblance of order!


----------



## DT

@Huntn  Throw it all out!  Purge!  Make that a game room!


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> @Huntn  Throw it all out!  Purge!  Make that a game room!



The Dining room seems to be an outdate idea.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> So far I haven't accomplished very much today except emailing/texting back-and-forth with a friend in between reading and writing forum posts.   Ah, but the day is still young......
> 
> I definitely prefer my beer and wine to be served in a glass, thank you very much!   Even as a kid I also didn't like drinking juice,  Coke or Pepsi out of a can or bottle, either, always requested a glass if it were not provided.




Ah, excellent.

Likewise, for I did the exact same as a child, and still do, now.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Grocery, early, it was thankfully quiet - only one hill-billy halfwit without a mask, pushing her three ugly kids around in a cart.
> 
> Tons of good BOGO, BTGO deals.  Glad I skipped beer at the liquor store, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale on sale, $15.99/12-pack (bottled ... FUG ... )
> 
> Drank one for lunch, it's kind of an odd day, BIL stopping by on his way to New Smyrna (from PA), JB is making her stellar homemade M&C, and we're doing a hotdog bar, it's pretty fun, we get some good buns, good dogs (Sabrett), and setup a huge line of different topics, condiments, usually do a 1/2-at-a-time for more variation.  It's simple, cheap, delicious, fun.
> 
> He's super cautious, isolates for days at a time to confirm any issues, tests, masks, etc.
> 
> I'm working on moving some new code over to a different project, good cross-pollination of design patterns/techniques.



Beer at lunch makes me sleepy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> Cleaning the dining room which has been a defacto storage area since consolidating the contents of a 3200sf house with a basement,  into a 2500sf house with no basement. I’m working hard to convince my wife that the house is 95% full and that moving stuff from one room to another just shifts the clutter around. Something has to go! I am also not proud of my office which is more storage than not. That will be my next  cleaning disposal project.
> 
> View attachment 1470
> Most of the clutter removed​



Just to clarify when you say something has to go to your wife, you do know she is thinking of all YOUR crap she doesn't want to keep! It won't be hers!

I've done nothing but work today. Telephone interviews for a new position.
Lunchtime walk and early morning cross trainer session whilst Mrs AFB went to the supermarket. Good news is they still have celery. That lunchtime snack that is so filling. If I close my eyes and switch my taste buds off I can pretend its crisps!


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> I've done nothing but work today.




I'm glad someone did 

I mowed!  I organized my detailing box!  I might have written some code, 4 beers at lunch will do that to ya ...


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> I'm glad someone did
> 
> I mowed!  I organized my detailing box!  I might have written some code, 4 beers at lunch will do that to ya ...




All good, as long as you didn't get behind the wheel.









Spoiler: honk honk


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> I'm glad someone did
> 
> I mowed!  I organized my detailing box!  I might have written some code, 4 beers at lunch will do that to ya ...



I'm so out of practise with drinking I'm afraid what 4 beers would do to me! Thats probably more than I've managed this year!


----------



## DT

Hahaha, I only had the one   However, it's after 5p, so I'm having a little something-something right now.

Wow, yeah, 4 beers like one's I typically drink, and you would be taking a nap.


----------



## Edd

I’ve been on a northeast ski forum for many years. There’s a thread about ski area response to COVID. Some ding dong posted a conspiracy theory vid about masks being ineffective. I reported him (first time reporting anything) and publicly told him. Now I’m batting away personal insults by the not-small-enough righty contingent on there. Exhausting but fuck them.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> The Dining room seems to be an outdate idea.



I agree. We don’t have one. The little room that was meant to be a dining room in our house is my craft room. I’m looking forward to Christmas break so I can do some heavy crafting. I think the only thing I’ve done in there in a year is my nails.


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> Hahaha, I only had the one   However, it's after 5p, so I'm having a little something-something right now.
> 
> Wow, yeah, 4 beers like one's I typically drink, and you would be taking a nap.




I almost never drink these days, kind of like Bender in Hell is Other Robots. In spite of that, I can still probably win a drinking contest against many lightweights.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Beer at lunch makes me sleepy.




Yes, me too.

In fact, I rarely drink at lunch, and crave a nap subsequently; actually lunchtime alcoholic beverages are rarely consumed unless I am abroad on holidays, or, occasionally while attending a conference, and who among us have been able to live that sort of life this year?


----------



## Clix Pix

A long time ago I learned that it was much, much better for me to simply have water or iced tea or coffee at lunchtime rather than imbibing a glass of beer or wine.  I just hold off on the alcoholic beverages until later in the day and until after I've done anything important that needs to be done.  Beer and wine both relax me, which is great -- when it's an appropriate time for that!


----------



## Alli

The birds and squirrels and furious. We only had a handful of peanuts to toss out, and only 1 of the 3 bird feeders is full. They have demanded we go to the store today to replenish. So that’s what we’re doing today.


----------



## iMi

Clix Pix said:


> As I recently learned with my Acura, unfortunately if a car doesn't get driven much, then the tires will develop rubber. rot and cracking, which of course can be unsafe and lead to unpleasant situations.   I'm mindful of this now with my new car, and hopefully will drive her more frequently than I had been the Acura.  The last seven or eight months, of course, with the Pandemic, really meant I was driving very, very little. Not good for the car, not good for the tires!




I have the same problem. This is why when I drive my car, I drive it irresponsibly fast, take corners hard and burn rubber every chance I get... you know, to be a good citizen and to properly care for my vehicle as to keep it road worthy. Having to replace tires prematurely is bad for the environment. I know I’m doing the right thing because other drivers are constantly honking their horns to encourage me and waving ”you go, buddy” with their finger!


----------



## iMi

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ugh, Bud.
> 
> An awful beverage.
> 
> As for wine in cans,......football fans be damned (and I am a football - i.e. soccer - fan myself); I prefer bottles, and an actual glass, for both beer and wine.
> 
> So, still an abomination.




Wine in a can is literally how I got through Econ classes in grad school. It’s not my fault, really. Day one the professor talked about two countries trading wine and cheese. Something about a Ricardian model of economics. I was just trying to apply myself. I got the wine, not the cheese though.


----------



## iMi

Huntn said:


> The Dining room seems to be an outdate idea.




I agree. I have a *massive* 10 person glass table. It has four elephants holding up a half an inch thick round glass. It weighs a ton. It took several workers  to move it into our new house. We’ve used it twice since. An entire room devoted to having two meals a year... It doesn’t make any sense!


----------



## Thomas Veil

I got further results back from my cardiac stress test and echo.

The echo shows no major malfunction, although my left ventricular is small. (And all this time people thought the problem with me was either that my shoes were too tight or my head wasn’t screwed on just right.)

My doctor and I discuss it in a follow-up appointment I have in February.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I like the idea of dining rooms, or, at the very least, a proper sit down table at which to eat - but loathe glass tables (or desks).

Wood, please, for me.

Today - spitting rain and threatening strong to gale force winds - dark, and threatening - I headed out to pay a few bills, bought fresh ciabatta, and reserved some multi-seeded bread for tomorrow, and bought some beer.  (And crisps).


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Grocery, early, it was thankfully quiet - only one hill-billy halfwit without a mask, pushing her three ugly kids around in a cart.
> 
> Tons of good BOGO, BTGO deals.  Glad I skipped beer at the liquor store, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale on sale, $15.99/12-pack (bottled ... FUG ... )
> 
> Drank one for lunch, it's kind of an odd day, BIL stopping by on his way to New Smyrna (from PA), JB is making her stellar homemade M&C, and we're doing a hotdog bar, it's pretty fun, we get some good buns, good dogs (Sabrett), and setup a huge line of different topics, condiments, usually do a 1/2-at-a-time for more variation.  It's simple, cheap, delicious, fun.
> 
> He's super cautious, isolates for days at a time to confirm any issues, tests, masks, etc.
> 
> I'm working on moving some new code over to a different project, good cross-pollination of design patterns/techniques.



One dumbass is all it takes, reminds me of that case in Ohio where one guy gave it to 91 people in a church. It only works when everyone participates.


----------



## Clix Pix

I have a mix of glass and wood in my house....   The dining table is wood, nice golden oak and fairly small and round since there is not a lot of space in the area, which is not a proper separate dining room but rather a "dining area" that flows into the living room area.   Behind the dining table against the wall are three tall glass-and-golden oak cabinets which contain my crystal and various decorative objects d' art.    Across from the table, against the wall and near the door, is an antique golden oak sideboard which houses china and various dining accessories used when entertaining (which I haven't done in years), and the top serves as a place for putting my house and car keys plus anything that I need to take out to the car or somewhere else.

My living room is not exactly your traditional, standard living room....  Instead of the usual sofa and a couple of chairs, I have bookcases and my computer workstation.   Used to have sofa and chair, but my two Siamese cats (who have now each gone to the Rainbow Bridge) unfortunately did a real number on both items of furniture, pretty much destroying them, and so I got rid of that sofa and chair and never bothered replacing them, and as it happened, it was right around that time that I was looking for a new computer workstation for my then-new G5 iMac.   Saw just what I wanted, a lovely glass-and-metal workstation which is quite elegant and contemporary looking.  When it was delivered, I had the guys who were assembling it leave the additional shelf that came with it off, thus building in more flexibility for possible changes in the future in the size and type of computer equipment I might be putting on this thing, and that has paid off.   I also bought a second, identical work station and it at various times has also been the home of a computer and/or monitor, too, but at present I use it for other things,  mostly as a place to set various papers, my external drives when in the middle of a project, etc., and I have a small bookshelf on it that has books related to -- what else but Apple?

A smaller glass workstation meant for laptops, made by the same company, sits on the other side of my main computer workstation, and it holds the printer and accessories related to that.   All of this pretty much takes up the longest wall in the living room and that's fine -- essentially I "live" on the computer much of the time anyway, might as well have my living room reflect my interests!   The sliding glass door leading out to the deck is at my right when I'm at the computer and I can look out and watch any bird activity on the lake or look across the lake to watch the neighbors walking along the path that goes around the lake.    The rest of the room contains a small oak desk, my beloved large wooden (I think it's pine)  armoire which houses my external drives and my camera gear plus odds-and-ends of accessories and cables and such, and a couple more bookcases.

I also have a glass cocktail table that of course used to sit in front of the sofa lo these many moons ago and now it serves as a sort of divider between the dining area and the living area, and I use it for all kinds of things, from temporarily providing a space for props and accessories for photographic projects to (currently) holding the stacks of  books that I had sorted through a few months ago that are destined to go to the library as donations once the library is receiving those again.  I'll be so glad to finally get those books off that table and out of my way!!! 

I've always loved glass but never had a desire for a glass dining table, elegant as they may look, because when dining with friends who have one I've noticed that it can be noisy when setting items -- glassware, silver, dishes --  down on it, even with placemats.  Easy to keep clean, though, like my glass computer workstation and cocktail table -- a spray of Windex and that's it!


----------



## User.45

My research study finally opened...only a 6mo delay, so juggling body fluid samples between patient rooms and lab. One of the least inspiring things I've done so far. Hopefully it will pay off.
Also, finally got my flu shot, before the barrage of angry emails.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother and I had a good chat for about an hour; on account of Covid, not much is happening in our lives,  - although he did describe an online presentation (he is a senior solicitor - lawyer - with the local authority) he had to deliver today, where he conceded that he was suitably attired in shirt and tie (but had donned jeans away from the camera's sight line), and that segued into a gloomy discussion on the appalling Mr Trump.


----------



## Eric

PearsonX said:


> My research study finally opened...only a 6mo delay, so juggling body fluid samples between patient rooms and lab. One of the least inspiring things I've done so far. Hopefully it will pay off.
> *Also, finally got my flu shot, before the barrage of angry emails.*



Good call, one less thing to worry about that way. We also got ours last month.


----------



## Alli

Informed husband today that our Thanksgiving plans consist of my ordering a cherry pie for him and a strawberry rhubarb for me. He was happy until he thought to ask “what else?” Hehehe!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Informed husband today that our Thanksgiving plans consist of my ordering a cherry pie for him and a strawberry rhubarb for me. He was happy until he thought to ask “what else?” Hehehe!




Enjoy, whenever Thanksgiving does happen.

Decent Brother and I didn't even dare to discuss Christmas.

Anyway, while talking to my brother earlier this evening - among other sobering subjects - we discussed the numbers of those killed by the Corona virus in the US.

(And yes, we discussed Mr Trump's breathtaking and profoundly disturbing lack of empathy - my brother reminded me of how Trump's niece had written of his complete lack of empathy and how unhinged and dangerous he is, and how she wrote that these days between the election and the next inauguration will be very dangerous - a quarter of a million dead, and he doesn't give a proverbial flying fuck unless it affects him, or inconveniences him, or harms him in some way......words fail me).

In the Other Place, Other Country, in some of the earlier lunatic threads, around the time the deaths numbered 70,000 (itself a mind-boggling number), I had done some historical addition, such as checking or looking up, supposed numbers of US dead from all of the 20th century wars, by way of comparing and contrasting these numbers, with the numbers of those who have died (in a far shorter period of time) from Covid-19. And, even then, more had - have - died from Covid-19 in a few months than in all of the wars the US had been engaged in, during the entire 20th century (and what we have experienced of the 21st century, so far). Shocking.

However, I did recall that the numbers killed during the Civil War were stratospheric (and for different reasons, political reasons, I have been looking at some of this stuff these past few days, plus the fact that it was a major interest of mine when I was a kid - something my father and I had bonded over, as Lincoln was a childhood hero of mine), and tonight, while chatting, we checked them, yes, approximately 600,000-700,000. Actually, some sources suggest 750,000 from war (military) related deaths,

But, that was in over four years of combat; in eight months, deaths from Covid are already in excess of a third of that in the US.

That the leadership of the Republican Party do not see this as shocking and shaming leaves me gobsmacked.

And that they have no shame about merrily and busily - and quite deliberately - undermining the democratic foundations of one of the world's oldest democracies - flawed, yes, but once upon an increasingly distant time, a place that served as an ideal, a model, an aspiration, the possibility of something better and fairer - for almost everyone else on the planet - appals me.

Actually, - this belongs in another thread - but we both think that he (Mr Trump) will try to do something completely deranged, spectacularly insane, utterly lunatic - such as drop a nuclear bomb on Iran a day or so before he leaves office, - if only to spite Mr Biden.

Should he attempt to do such a thing, I can only hope that there are individuals who will decline to carry out such orders.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> Good call, one less thing to worry about that way. We also got ours last month.



I strongly recommend everyone to get it. It's just...I'm always doing every single thing in the last moment, because I have no prioritization skills and deadlines are the only enforcement of me getting things done. 

Not very healthy, but kept my dysfunction at a reasonable level for years now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> I strongly recommend everyone to get it. It's just...I'm always doing every single thing in the last moment, because I have no prioritization skills and deadlines are the only enforcement of me getting things done.
> 
> Not very healthy, but kept my dysfunction at a reasonable level for years now.




This year, for obvious reasons, there is a considerable demand for the flu vaccine.

Around five or six weeks ago, I called into my pharmacist - normally a flying visit, whereby if something cannot be carried out immediately, arrangements are made for the following day - to check about availability of the flu vaccine.

On account of demand, there was a queue, both of time, and of availability' your place in the queue was determined by time (when you joined that queue) and whether you were (and are) classed or considered a priority (front line health workers, the elderly, the ill, people with compromised immune systems, and so on).

When my mother was alive, my circumstances were different, and I would have been classed as a priority case because of the danger to her - elderly, ill, vulnerable, a very compromised immune system - if one of us came down with flu; since she died, almost two years ago, this has no longer been the case, and it never even occurred to me to think of a flu vaccine last year.

`This year is different, and my place in that queue was number two hundred and something.

Today, I phoned the pharmacist fro an update.  As things stand, they are awaiting fresh consignments, or deliveries, of vaccine, as they have none in stock.  However, the good news is that I seem to have crept up that line, and now rank "not far from the top"; further questioning revealed this to be number twenty something.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The lovely German lady who runs the very best organic vegetable stall in the farmers' market very kindly left two boxes of eggs (organic, free range) into the cheesemonger's for me; I shall have to arrange to collect them, as I have been unable to reach the cheesemonger.  

As the wind has dropped, and the rain has stopped, (for now, at any rate), I managed a walk before darkness fell.


----------



## Clix Pix

It's a pleasant, albeit cloudy day out there this afternoon.....  After lunch I'm probably going to head off to the library and then make a quick stop at the grocery store, too, and get my food shopping done in advance of the inevitable rush this coming week as people prepare for Thanksgiving, which is on Thursday.   I'm not a big fan of most of the foods commonly served a big Thanksgiving feasts, so will probably just have something I really enjoy instead -- maybe some shrimp.    Definitely a Stella or two, to acknowledge the holiday.   It doesn't bother me that this will be a solitary Thanksgiving -- I have lots of nice memories of other Thanksgivings spent with family and/or friends through the years!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> The birds and squirrels and furious. We only had a handful of peanuts to toss out, and only 1 of the 3 bird feeders is full. They have demanded we go to the store today to replenish. So that’s what we’re doing today.



We have three nut feeders and three seed feeders. The nuts get filled weekly. The three other feeders get filled (and emptied!) daily.


----------



## Apple fanboy

iMi said:


> Wine in a can is literally how I got through Econ classes in grad school. It’s not my fault, really. Day one the professor talked about two countries trading wine and cheese. Something about a Ricardian model of economics. I was just trying to apply myself. I got the wine, not the cheese though.



Is wine in a can a step up or step down from wine in a box.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> The lovely German lady who runs the very best organic vegetable stall in the farmers' market very kindly left two boxes of eggs (organic, free range) into the cheesemonger's for me; I shall have to arrange to collect them, as I have been unable to reach the cheesemonger.
> 
> As the wind has dropped, and the rain has stopped, (for now, at any rate), I managed a walk before darkness fell.



Had a walk first thing which I believe was the best of today’s poor weather.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> It's a pleasant, albeit cloudy day out there this afternoon.....  After lunch I'm probably going to head off to the library and then make a quick stop at the grocery store, too, and get my food shopping done in advance of the inevitable rush this coming week as people prepare for Thanksgiving, which is on Thursday.   I'm not a big fan of most of the foods commonly served a big Thanksgiving feasts, so will probably just have something I really enjoy instead -- maybe some shrimp.    Definitely a Stella or two, to acknowledge the holiday.   It doesn't bother me that this will be a solitary Thanksgiving -- I have lots of nice memories of other Thanksgivings spent with family and/or friends through the years!



It won’t be solitary. You have online friends to share it with!


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> It won’t be solitary. You have online friends to share it with!



Ah, very true, very true!!   .   Also will be on the phone chatting with family and a couple of friends as well.....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Ah, very true, very true!!   .   Also will be on the phone chatting with family and a couple of friends as well.....



Good to hear.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner over, washing up done, and washing machine emptied.

Now, to relax.

Good luck to everyone re Thanksgiving.


----------



## lizkat

iMi said:


> I have the same problem. This is why when I drive my car, I drive it irresponsibly fast, take corners hard and burn rubber every chance I get... you know, to be a good citizen and to properly care for my vehicle as to keep it road worthy. Having to replace tires prematurely is bad for the environment. I know I’m doing the right thing because other drivers are constantly honking their horns to encourage me and waving ”you go, buddy” with their finger!




Hah!   And here all this time I had thought I was sending a completely other signal when I threw that finger as traffic neared a notorious "LANE ENDS MERGE LEFT" sign approaching the top of a local mountain and people who'd been speeding up the slow lane in light traffic situations had decided to keep it up,  playing chicken and then nearly forcing law abiding drivers into oncoming traffic at the last second for the merry hell of it.   Who knew? 

 I always figured one day I'd lose it and sacrifice one of my clunkers for the mere satisfaction of wrecking at least the side of someone's SUV.   But, my old cars always died in my driveways before I ever got that suicidal, and then of course my next new-to-me vehicle seemed like a limo fit for the princess I am, so I became an enthusiastic bird thrower all over again.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gosh; it must be winter.  

I have just enjoyed a post dinner nap, and very welcome it was, too.


----------



## Alli

Decided at the last minute to go downtown and feed the squirrels. They’ve finished removing trees and limbs that fell during hurricane Sally, so the park was open again and all barricades gone. After walking a good bit, we stopped for coffee and so hubby could have beignets. (He was covered in powdered sugar by the time he finished, but he just can’t resist those fat bombs.) It was nice to just sit outdoors.

A small group of people sat at the next time for a while, and eventually went inside to eat once they realized the powdered sugar was going to blow all over them from the breeze outside. I was very happy they went in since they were quite loud in their anti-mask comments. Ugh.


----------



## Clix Pix

Went out to the library to pick up my two books being held for me, and then made a quick stop at the grocery store. I was surprised at how busy it was.  I guess I'm not the only one who figured that it would be a good idea to shop earlier this week rather than waiting until Monday or Tuesday, not to mention Wednesday!   -- then the store will be really busy, thanks to folks getting in all their food for their Thanksgiving feast, whether it be for a family of four or an extended  family of ten.....  I have the strong suspicion that a lot of people are going to ignore the CDC recommendations and travel to be with family or friends, anyway.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Went out to the library to pick up my two books being held for me, and then made a quick stop at the grocery store. I was surprised at how busy it was.  I guess I'm not the only one who figured that it would be a good idea to shop earlier this week rather than waiting until Monday or Tuesday, not to mention Wednesday!   -- then the store will be really busy, thanks to folks getting in all their food for their Thanksgiving feast, whether it be for a family of four or an extended  family of ten.....  I have the strong suspicion that a lot of people are going to ignore the CDC recommendations and travel to be with family or friends, anyway.....




Enjoy your books......


----------



## Clix Pix

I still haven't finished _*A Burning,*_ as I fell asleep over it last night!   Probably will finish it  tonight, and then of course after that I'm going to jump right into _*The Left-Handed Booksellers of London*_!    The other book I picked up I'd forgotten all about having reserved a long time ago, Karen Osborne's _*Architects of Memory*_.   Still have a pile of other books, too, awaiting me.....


----------



## Joe

College football on tv


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Browsing here (and elsewhere), reading Sunday papers, sipping coffee, debating whether to venture out for a brief stroll.....


----------



## Alli

Another Sunday, another football game. It’s also a gorgeous day out, so I’m currently sitting on the deck drinking my morning coffee. Will shortly switch to tea.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Another Sunday, another football game. It’s also a gorgeous day out, so I’m currently sitting on the deck drinking my morning coffee. Will shortly switch to tea.




Enjoy.

I always especially enjoy (and savour) my Sunday morning (relaxed) cup of coffee.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Another Sunday, another football game. It’s also a gorgeous day out, so I’m currently sitting on the deck drinking my morning coffee. Will shortly switch to tea.



You were watching the West Ham game? Didn't know you were a fan! 

Here the usual Sunday. Some walks with Mrs AFB and a bit of gardening, some housework and the inevitable photo for her latest craft creation. Later some work as is my Sunday evening custom. Off work tomorrow, so that's good.


----------



## Clix Pix

Have been catching up with forums, reading _The Washington Post_,  wrapping up Week 47 of my 52 Weeks photographic project and posting the eight best images in the thread on Nikon Cafe , setting up the file for Week 48 on the desktop so that as the week progresses and I shoot images I'll have the place to stash them.....        Warmish and windy, but cloudy day out there, so haven't decided if I'll go out for a walk or not.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I am not in a mood to cook today, so am debating what I shall have to eat.

@Apple fanboy: Shall we give some thought to the idea of starting a football (soccer to Our Transatlantic Cousins) thread here?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I am not in a mood to cook today, so am debating what I shall have to eat.
> 
> @Apple fanboy: Shall we give some thought to the idea of starting a football (soccer to Our Transatlantic Cousins) thread here?



We could do but I’m not sure how many football (soccer) fans there are on here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> We could do but I’m not sure how many football (soccer) fans there are on here.




At the moment, I suspect that sustained interest this subject matter may well be confined to yourself and myself.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> At the moment, I suspect that sustained interest this subject matter may well be confined to yourself and myself.



Indeed. And your interest might dwindle as the season draws on! Its a very strange one isn't it? Hard results to predict.


----------



## Mark

Scepticalscribe said:


> At the moment, I suspect that sustained interest this subject matter may well be confined to yourself and myself.








> *JAPAN NATIONAL TEAM
> The Samurai Blue* plays for a nation *obsessed* with soccer. They innovate and achieve big results across the Asian Football Confederation and worldwide.   Japan is a traditional regional power that’s *proudly qualified for every FIFA World Cup since 1998*. They advanced to the Knockout Round in 2002 as hosts and in 2010 in South Africa.   Bosnian boss Vahid Halilhodzic has steered the Japanese National Team since 2015 and mixes players from Europe’s top leagues — Shinji Kagawa, Shinji Okazaki, Maya Yoshida and Yuto Nagatomo — with stars from the domestic J-League.



(NB: copy from site selling adidas' Japan National Team team kit...but nonetheless all true! bold type by me)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. And your interest might dwindle as the season draws on! Its a very strange one isn't it? Hard results to predict.




I doubt that my interest might dwindle, but I could lay money on my frustration (and annoyance) increasing.....


----------



## Thomas Veil

Clix Pix said:


> Went out to the library to pick up my two books being held for me, and then made a quick stop at the grocery store. I was surprised at how busy it was.  I guess I'm not the only one who figured that it would be a good idea to shop earlier this week rather than waiting until Monday or Tuesday, not to mention Wednesday!   -- then the store will be really busy, thanks to folks getting in all their food for their Thanksgiving feast, whether it be for a family of four or an extended  family of ten.....  I have the strong suspicion that a lot of people are going to ignore the CDC recommendations and travel to be with family or friends, anyway.....



Grocery shopping right before the holidays is a potential mini-superspreader event. I can remember standing in long lines the day before Thanksgiving and seeing one guy get nasty with another. 'Tis the season. Before all you could end up with was a potential punch in the nose. Now it's coronavirus.

Me, I'm still doing all my grocery shopping via pickup. Even then I see a few time slots are starting to vanish as others get the same idea. 

NBC said that on Friday there were already a million travelers at the airports. So yeah, a lot of people are ignoring safety rules.


----------



## DT

I already picked up most of our supplies, including our turkey, just a little 13-ish lb bird.   A couple of weeks ago, I scored a GE 7.1 cu/ft chest freezer for the garage, it's reasonably small, but hold weeks of extra meats, frozen veggies, etc., and our turkey 

We ordered a Kringle for desert, it's like a Kringle, in a pie, wrapped in a riddle ...  We probably will still need some last minute supplies, I'm thinking a 7a-7:30a run on Tuesday will be semi-quiet.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> I am not in a mood to cook today, so am debating what I shall have to eat.




I may not be in the mood to cook either but I'm tempted by the fresh produce Instacart rounded up for me yesterday, so I'll be cooking anyway, but only as long as it takes to get a stir fry of veggies on top of some brown rice noodles and a bit of teriyaki sauce over it.   Lunch for a lazy Sunday was leisurely coffees and a couple poached eggs over torn pieces of buttered toast w/ hot milk poured over, salt, pepper, delicious...


----------



## Thomas Veil

All this food prep talk led me to think of one of my favorite commercials.






I’ve actually never seen this lengthier version.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My French class.

And, reading a book.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, oh, I did receive a text today from my pharmacist; I am now at the top of the list to receive a flu vaccine; with that in mind, we have scheduled an appointment for Friday when it shall be administered.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner devoured, (it was delicious), washing up done, and am now debating when to have a post prandial beer.


----------



## lizkat

Yesterday I was sulking over the fact that at noon... and at 10am.. and 2pm...   the skies and lighting and landscape were all the same as at what had passed for daybreak,  and the same as what ensued in twilight before the early dark.

Surely books and music were invented to do away with noticing stuff like the end of November in the northern hemisphere.

Sometimes I can't even get them to work right this time of year though...  unless I draw the shades early and pretend it's 10pm on a summer evening instead of 4pm and wishing for the winter solstice already.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I doubt that my interest might dwindle, but I could lay money on my frustration (and annoyance) increasing.....



Absolutely! I can relate, but thankfully not this year. We currently sit in front of Arsenal and both Manchester clubs with a quarter of the season gone. I'd take that if offered it before the season started!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Yesterday I was sulking over the fact that at noon... and at 10am.. and 2pm...   the skies and lighting and landscape were all the same as at what had passed for daybreak,  and the same as what ensued in twilight before the early dark.
> 
> Surely books and music were invented to do away with noticing stuff like the end of November in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> Sometimes I can't even get them to work right this time of year though...  unless I draw the shades early and pretend it's 10pm on a summer evening instead of 4pm and wishing for the winter solstice already.




Yes, my neighbour's indoor lights were on by 3.30 (15.30) on a dark, miserable, filthy wet November afternoon both yesterday and today.  

I know the feeling, al to well. 

There is something especially depressing and dreary in the specific darkness of overcast November afternoons, a darkness not replicated in either December or January. Perhaps, this is all in my mind. 



Apple fanboy said:


> Absolutely! I can relate, but thankfully not this year. We currently sit in front of Arsenal and both Manchester clubs with a quarter of the season gone. I'd take that if offered it before the season started!




West Ham are doing well this season so far, but then, they bought intelligently during the transfer window.


----------



## Clix Pix

Made a quick trip to the grocery store for something I'd forgotten the other day, and stopped in at the library to return a book and while there took a quick glance at the New Books section spotted a title I'd been wanting to read, so have that at home now.... 

Got a new 1 TB Samsung T7 delivered from Amazon today, so took care of putting the files on it that I needed, and now that's done.  Also just for the heck of it, back in the forum for another look, and this time while here changed my avatar again. 

It's chilly outside today, although not extremely so, and the sharp, cold wind that we had yesterday is gone, thank goodness.  Sunshine and blue skies help a lot!  I do hate to have it getting dark so early, though -- yuck!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, my neighbour's indoor lights were on by 3.30 (15.30) on a dark, miserable, filthy wet November afternoon both yesterday and today.
> 
> I know the feeling, al to well.
> 
> There is something especially depressing and dreary in the specific darkness of overcast November afternoons, a darkness not replicated in either December or January. Perhaps, this is all in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> West Ham are doing well this season so far, but then, they bought intelligently during the transfer window.



We also got rid of some more malingerers. 

Made a job offer to someone today. Hoping he takes it on as all the work projects are converging with me at the centre right now!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> We also got rid of some more malingerers.



Malingerers.  Yes, that's a lovely word.  

I think that we may have some of those still lurking somewhere in our ranks, too....



Apple fanboy said:


> Made a job offer to someone today. Hoping he takes it on as all the work projects are converging with me at the centre right now!




Good luck; hope he is a good fit.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Malingerers.  Yes, that's a lovely word.
> 
> I think that we may have some of those still lurking somewhere in our ranks, too....
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck; hope he is a good fit.



The one I was thinking of came from your ranks! But yes I like the word malingerers. Although it does make me think of Blackadder!

But yes he looks like he will fit in well with the team. Both the MD and I thought so.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> The one I was thinking of came from your ranks! But yes I like the word malingerers. Although it does make me think of Blackadder!
> 
> But yes he looks like he will fit in well with the team. Both the MD and I thought so.




Yes, I think that I know who you mean.

A gentleman who is rather well remunerated, come to think of it.

Re the new chap, good to know that he will fit in well; that matters, as does character, almost as much as technical competence.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, I think that I know who you can.
> 
> A gentleman who is rather well remunerated, come to think of it.
> 
> Re the new chap, good to know that he will fit in well; that matters, as does character, almost as much as technical competence.



Well taking over from me in a few areas he has a lot to live up to! Once he's accepted I'll just tell him to say goodbye to his wife and kids! (maybe I should have mentioned that in the interview.......)


----------



## DT

DT said:


> I already picked up most of our supplies, including our turkey, just a little 13-ish lb bird.   A couple of weeks ago, I scored a GE 7.1 cu/ft chest freezer for the garage, it's reasonably small, but hold weeks of extra meats, frozen veggies, etc., and our turkey
> 
> We ordered a Kringle for desert, it's like a Kringle, in a pie, wrapped in a riddle ...  We probably will still need some last minute supplies, I'm thinking a 7a-7:30a run on Tuesday will be semi-quiet.




Final supply run early this morning, we wanted to get a fresh turkey, the one I previously bought was frozen and would just be moved to Christmas or something, and I scored!  A fresh Butterball, ~18lbs, relaxing in the fridge.

*BOOM*

Also have a glorious Kringle arriving tomorrow from Wisconsin.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enlighten me, please, @DT: What exactly is a "Butterball"?


----------



## Mark

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enlighten me, please, @DT: What exactly is a "Butterball"?




Mon Dieu ! Its a sacrilege.​


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enlighten me, please, @DT: What exactly is a "Butterball"?




Well, it's going to be my nickname after I eat that whole Kringle.



It's a popular turkey brand, this is one of their fresh (so not frozen), they're claim they're more "natural" (if that means anything ...)


----------



## Alli

What is a Kringle?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> What is a Kringle?




Another question that has also occurred to me to ask, but thank you for raising it first.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Attending an online meeting and presentation.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Another question that has also occurred to me to ask, but thank you for raising it first.



Seems my American English may not be perfect.


----------



## rdrr

This morning I started to brine my Turkey, and later today I am making spiced pecan pumpkin bread.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> What is a Kringle?




Well, for one, it's this family who lives way up north, they're in the toy manufacturing and distribution business, and I think they're involved with the mob.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> This morning I started to brine my Turkey, and later today I am making spiced pecan pumpkin bread.




Love Bob's Burgers, and they kill it with their Thanksgiving EPs, but specifically, *Father of the Brine* is just fantastic.


----------



## Clix Pix

I had to run a Google search to find out what a Kringle is.....  The answer is there if one just looks!   

Finally getting around to doing the WatchOS 7.1 update on my Series 3 Apple Watch.  I had delayed doing it when after Watch OS 7.0 people were posting about their Series 3 doing repeated spontaneous reboots.  I waited through the first "fix," which apparently didn't help, waited through the second "fix," which also apparently didn't resolve the issue either.  It seems that now with the release of 7.1 the problem has been well and truly addressed and resolved. I hope so!   Not unexpectedly, this process is taking forever.   If this update bricks my watch I will be livid.   Of course it would give me a reason to buy a new one but I really don't want to do that just now, I'd rather wait until Series 7 comes along next Autumn.

No big preparations for Thanksgiving here;  just another day as far as I'm concerned, since this is not the year for getting together with friends for a big festive meal.  One friend in particular with whom I've often gotten together in the past and I have agreed that since we are both in a high-risk category, even though we'd like to see one another and catch up with each other's news -- she hasn't seen my new car yet, either! -- this just isn't a good idea right now with the virus still running rampant around our area.   The same will apply at Christmastime.   Oh, well, there'll be another holiday season in 2021....


----------



## DT

Oh, so this is a Kringle ...







It's a Danish desert, one of the more well known baker/distributors is the O&H Danish Bakery, out of Racine, Wisconsin.  We discovered this from JB's uncle (Dad's side), he never really talks to any of her family, but years and years ago, he sent us a Christmas gift!  It was glorious Wisconsin cheese, but even more interesting, he's a biologist, and the university where he worked makes cheese, something about using the cultures in the bio department, but they make extra to sell to support research and whatnot.

Then about 3-4 years ago, the box of cheese didn't show up, it was a large, flat box, like a pizza, and inside was a Kringle from O&H!  So we got on their mailing list and started getting them ourselves, for us, friends, they've been a huge hit.

You probably don't have a sense of scale, but that's big, like large pizza size.  And they make dozens of different styles, different fillings, different toppings, plus they make all kinds of other amazing pastries, pies, coffee cake, etc.

For tomorrow we have coming (today hopefully!) an Apple Cinnamon Kringle Pie   

The best part, is I lie to myself and pretend all their products are super low in calories ...






						O&H Danish Bakery - Danish Kringle Bakery in Racine Wisconsin
					

Our Danish Kringles are the pride of Racine! Stop into any one of our five locations in Wisconsin: Racine, Oak Creek & Sturtevant.  Order online or over the phone today!




					www.ohdanishbakery.com


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Finally getting around to doing the WatchOS 7.1 update on my Series 3 Apple Watch.




I am having an insanely fun time with my new-to-me Series 5.  I upgraded from a Series 0, yep, an original pre-order of the initial product!  It still had great battery life, works for some health things, and was in a solid 8.5/10 condition, but oh so slow, and a few OS versions behind (not supported), and missing several health functions.

The new device is just fantastic, I mean, I fiddled around with the wife's Series 4 I got her a year or so ago, was incredibly impressed, but hadn't really used it.  These newer versions really show what this type of device can do.

When I hit the grocery the other day, I did everything from my watch.  Messaged with the wife, had my shopping list (with real time updates from home), paid with it, and even started my car with it


----------



## Clix Pix

I am looking forward to all the new features, as I know the Series 3 is lacking in quite a few of them.   I, too, had the Series 0, loved it to death, and bought my Series 3 when the Series 0 was getting a little tired.  It is now living a peaceful retirement in a drawer....   Eventually it'll be joined by the Series 3 when the time comes.   I am still using the original SS black link bracelet that I got at the time I bought the Series 0 and hope that I'll be able to use it on a Series 7 as well.   I do like using the watch with Apple Pay -- so convenient and especially in this COVID-19 era, where touchless technology has really taken on new significance and importance.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> I did everything from my watch




When the Apple watch will manage a cheerful, preferably decorative bot to walk my trash and recycle boxes to the roadside, I might cave in and at least window-shop the device. 

So far the grouchy bot in forgettable work clothes that handles all that is still yours truly.   I tell myself it means I can skip an afternoon workout on Wednesdays.  Now see if I had an Apple watch,  I'd probably have more trouble getting that excuse to fly and I'd be sending Apple feedback about installing an option to "work out every day except ______".


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> When the Apple watch will manage a cheerful, preferably decorative bot to walk my trash and recycle boxes to the roadside, I might cave in and at least window-shop the device.




Hahaha, when I'm at the grocery, I am, more or less, in full bot mode   Watch goes: Tap Tap, message pops up, "Grab an extra cheese for snacks tomorrow, on the list", check list, yep, so off I go, it's like a husband remote control


----------



## Gutwrench

I worked most of the morning and now just finished watching a movie. It was very nice to block out everything for a couple hours...and reset a bit.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paid a visit to the local shop to purchase my organic milk (and organic double cream).

Had to insist (to myself) that crisps ("chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins) were not to try to sneak their way into my shopping bag today.  Yes, resistance is useless, but.......one can resist until tomorrow's shopping trip.  Perhaps.

Instead, butter, oranges, German sliced pickles, and coconut milk were added to my basket, where they joined the organic milk and cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> When the Apple watch will manage a cheerful, preferably decorative bot to walk my trash and recycle boxes to the roadside, I might cave in and at least window-shop the device.
> 
> So far the grouchy bot in forgettable work clothes that handles all that is still yours truly.   I tell myself it means I can skip an afternoon workout on Wednesdays.  Now see if I had an Apple watch,  I'd probably have more trouble getting that excuse to fly and I'd be sending Apple feedback about installing an option to "work out every day except ______".




I know that some are deeply attached to their Apple Watches, but, they are not for me.


----------



## Clix Pix

I don't wear my Apple Watch every day, since I am home so much now,  but I do like to have it on my wrist when going out, in order to get emails that might come in without having to get my iPhone out of my purse, to know what time it is, and for using Apple Pay, etc.   I don't do the exercise stuff although if I'm somewhere where it's feasible (i.e., not driving the car) and I get the reminder to "Stand," I sometimes will do that!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading recipes, and newspapers.


----------



## Alli

Decided we need to make a grocery run. We need SNACKS! The pies are glorious, but we need ice cream to go with them. And between them. And then chips (crisps to our transatlantic friends).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Decided we need to make a grocery run. We need SNACKS! The pies are glorious, but we need ice cream to go with them. And between them. And then chips (crisps to our transatlantic friends).




I fully understand, empathise with, and even sympathise with, a grocery run to stock up on SNACKS.

Crisps/chips are an absolute necessity for coping with these pandemic and politically troubled times.

While I refrained (restrained myself) from purchasing any today.......I didn't mention that I am already reasonably well stocked.  

However, one can always augment such stock tomorrow.....


----------



## Joe

I'm at work, but I'm about to leave and start my 4 day weekend


----------



## Clix Pix

Somehow last week I neglected to run the vacuum cleaner and realized today that it might be a really good idea, so have now done that, and have also taken out the trash.  Shopping for the holiday weekend was done earlier last week and then again yesterday, so I'm well equipped with a few nice things to eat, including my favorite brand of Hummus, along with some Naan (I prefer naan to pita with Hummus, for some reason).    Thanksgiving dinner will be shrimp --- mmmmmm!!!   

It looks as though some of my neighbors have already taken off for visiting family or friends elsewhere, as the parking lot is pretty empty, more than it usually is even on a weekday.  Everywhere: on television, in the newspapers, they are trying to tell people, please just stay home this Thanksgiving, don't go to a family gathering and come home with the virus, and yet, yep, the skies are filled with travelers and the highways as well.....  So, so foolish.


----------



## DT

@Clix Pix We're having shrimp tonight!  A little brown rice, shrimp in some soy/honey/sriracha, some fresh green onion on top.  Might bust an egg in the rice.

Figured shrimp was the most opposite of Turkey for the day before Thanksgiving


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Somehow last week I neglected to run the vacuum cleaner and realized today that it might be a really good idea, so have now done that, and have also taken out the trash.  Shopping for the holiday weekend was done earlier last week and then again yesterday, so I'm well equipped with a few nice things to eat, including my favorite brand of Hummus, along with some Naan (I prefer naan to pita with Hummus, for some reason).    Thanksgiving dinner will be shrimp --- mmmmmm!!!
> 
> It looks as though some of my neighbors have already taken off for visiting family or friends elsewhere, as the parking lot is pretty empty, more than it usually is even on a weekday.  Everywhere: on television, in the newspapers, they are trying to tell people, please just stay home this Thanksgiving, don't go to a family gathering and come home with the virus, and yet, yep, the skies are filled with travelers and the highways as well.....  So, so foolish.






DT said:


> @Clix Pix We're having shrimp tonight!  A little brown rice, shrimp in some soy/honey/sriracha, some fresh green onion on top.  Might bust an egg in the rice.
> 
> Figured shrimp was the most opposite of Turkey for the day before Thanksgiving




There is no such thing as too much shrimp.

But, shrimp in a dip? sauce? of honey, soy, and sriarcha sounds delicious.


----------



## Gutwrench

Clix Pix said:


> I don't wear my Apple Watch every day, since I am home so much now,  but I do like to have it on my wrist when going out, in order to get emails that might come in without having to get my iPhone out of my purse, to know what time it is, and for using Apple Pay, etc.   I don't do the exercise stuff although if I'm somewhere where it's feasible (i.e., not driving the car) and I get the reminder to "Stand," I sometimes will do that!




I only wear mine on the rare occasion I leave the house too. It’s handy to see email and text notifications but using it to tap to pay for purchases is a priceless convenience.


----------



## Alli

Gutwrench said:


> I only wear mine on the rare occasion I leave the house too. It’s handy to see email and text notifications but using it to tap to pay for purchases is a priceless convenience.



My Apple Watch is the 2nd thing I put on in the morning, the first being my glasses so that I can see the watch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> My Apple Watch is the 2nd thing I put on in the morning, the first being my glasses so that I can see the watch.




"The first being my glasses", oh yes, I can so relate to that. 

When I first read the Harry Potter books, one of the (many) things that caused me to warm to them (apart from the wit, world-building, terrific story-telling, excellent female characters...) were references to Harry reaching out for his glasses on his bedside table whenever he woke up.

Only someone who has worn glasses will "get" that sort of reference.


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> @Clix Pix We're having shrimp tonight!  A little brown rice, shrimp in some soy/honey/sriracha, some fresh green onion on top.  Might bust an egg in the rice.
> 
> Figured shrimp was the most opposite of Turkey for the day before Thanksgiving




Mmm, your shrimp meal sounds good!!!!   Yes, I'll having rice with mine -- no sriracha/honey/soy sauce, though.....  Maybe some garlic/soy sauce, though.    Enjoy your meal!!!!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I know that some are deeply attached to their Apple Watches, but, they are not for me.



I thought that. But since buying one I’m totally convinced.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Other Brother phoned me this evening, and we discussed wisdom teeth (he needs to have one removed, and I had both of my bottom wisdom teeth removed eight years ago, they were impacted and were one of the triggers fro my excruciating migraines whenever they became infected, which was roughly once every 15 or so months), Nick Hornby - he is reading Juliet Naked, on my recommendation - the Beatles, and our mutual dislike of mobile phones (the smart phone variety).  

Oddly enough - perhaps a welcome sign of a dawning degree of what might hopefully pass for some sort of healthy "normal" politics - for the first time in a absolute age, we never even mentioned the US, the election, or the ghastly Mr Trump.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading newspapers and books.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> I thought that. But since buying one I’m totally convinced.




Yeah, I'm all in, I really dig on this device.

I very, VERY rarely wear a traditional watch, when I do, it's generally been a ruggedized dive watch (when, you know, actually diving ).  I have at least one, "not inexpensive" watch, I picked up shortly after selling my previous company, I think I tossed it on one time in the last several years.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, so today 

Delicious double pumpkin coffee (as in, pumpkin coffee __and__ pumpkin creamer ).  JB made this delicious casserole she does, it's bread/egg/cheese/sausage, you prep it the night before, then pop it into the oven, the chunks of bread get all saturated, it bakes up where you can slice it, kind of like a quiche.

We made some mimosas, we did a 3 day no booze (Mon - Wed), so I'll probably be totally wasted off this, so maybe some drunk ramblings later 

Tossed on the Macy's parade, I'm doing a couple of quick work things (I get a code solution stuck in my head, must implement), got a baked brie cheese thing on deck for the afternoon, some other cheese products, turkey going in around 1pm for a 6p-ish dinner (gravy, biscuits, stuffing, you-name-it).

Planes, Trains and Automobiles at some point, might even go for a bike ride, it's a beautiful day.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> it's a beautiful day.




Love that U2 song -- and the video



Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading newspapers and books.




Edging my way into the papers...  but today may never get past what's usually only a fun path to a coffee break -    launch _The New Yorker_'s jigsaw puzzle option.

One of the benefits of a subscription (not needed to do the puzzles, which are just random picks of covers from past issues) is that once I solve the puzzle I can indulge curiosity and log into the archives and page through that issue, date of which is at top left of the cover image. 

Today bumped into the May 19th, 1980 cover...   the rising times of the not-quite-yet-arrived Reagan era.    Hah, and what do I find in there but a prescient cartoon by the ever and cleverly satirical S.Gross...


----------



## Clix Pix

Shrimp thawing in the refrigerator, and it is a surprisingly nice and warmish day -- I even have a couple windows open!   Might go for a walk along the boardwalk in a little while....        A couple of sparrows briefly visited the deck, hoping that they'd find a Thanksgiving treat set out for them, but alas, no.  It was fun to see them again, if only for a minute.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping Ethiopian coffee and reading books, (real ones), newspaper articles, and Twitter threads online.



Clix Pix said:


> Shrimp thawing in the refrigerator, and it is a surprisingly nice and warmish day -- I even have a couple windows open!   Might go for a walk along the boardwalk in a little while....        A couple of sparrows briefly visited the deck, hoping that they'd find a Thanksgiving treat set out for them, but alas, no.  It was fun to see them again, if only for a minute.




Enjoy Thanksgiving (above all, enjoy your shrimp).

Nice that the sparrows returned for an optimistic - if fruitless - fleeting visit; have you seen the squirrels and Smaug in recent weeks?


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks!   I have indeed seen squirrels on my wanderings around the boardwalk and common grounds, but would be hard-pressed to properly definitively identify Smaug as separate from his all-too-similar brethren!  They all look alike, especially when out in the common grounds area!  Smaug isn't the only one with a bushy tail......    If I were to spot Mr Nervous, I'd recognize him, probably, by his skimpy tail, as that was an unusual sight, and of course "Ballsy Boy" was distinctive because of his anatomical noticeability, but most of the squirrels around here seem to be quite bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, so to speak.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!   I have indeed seen squirrels on my wanderings around the boardwalk and common grounds, but would be hard-pressed to properly definitively identify Smaug as separate from his all-too-similar brethren!  They all look alike, especially when out in the common grounds area!  Smaug isn't the only one with a bushy tail......    If I were to spot Mr Nervous, I'd recognize him, probably, by his skimpy tail, as that was an unusual sight, and of course "Ballsy Boy" was distinctive because of his anatomical noticeability, but most of the squirrels around here seem to be quite bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, so to speak.....




Well, from what you had written, I would have considered Smaug to be the most confident, and possibly the most cheerfully greedy, of your bushy-tailed visitors.


----------



## Thomas Veil

We dropped off a turkey dinner for my mom and talked awhile...outdoors. Made a FaceTime call to family members. Watched some football. And of course stuffed ourselves. My wife makes *the* best turkey.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Happy Thanksgiving to Our Transatlantic Cousins; stay safe, stay sane, stay healthy, but keep in touch with friends, family and loved ones (safely).

@Thomas Veil: I am still startled by, and trying to get used to, your new avatar.


----------



## iMi

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, from what you had written, I would have considered Smaug to be the most confident, and possibly the most cheerfully greedy, of your bushy-tailed visitors.




Thing is, I had just three regular squirrel visitors to my deck -- usually just two -- and out on the common grounds area we have, hmmm, I'd say more than a dozen squirrels.    Smaug was indeed confident and cheerfully greedy on the deck, but spotting him out in the wild is a different story..... Most squirrels really do look alike and usually one can't observe individual behaviors in the same way I could when Smaug, Mr Nervous and the third squirrel were on my deck in a small area where I could study them up close.  In the common ground area they usually scamper off and dash up the closest tree the minute they see a human or a human-and-dog walking along the path.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thomas Veil said:


> We dropped off a turkey dinner for my mom and talked awhile...outdoors. Made a FaceTime call to family members. Watched some football. And of course stuffed ourselves. My wife makes *the* best turkey.



Hey, I love your new avatar!


----------



## Alli

Today I am going to attempt to finish digesting the pie and ice cream I ate yesterday.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> Today I am going to attempt to finish digesting the pie and ice cream I ate yesterday.



Helps if you eat more.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I received the flu jab today, and ran around, paying a few bills, purchasing some beer (the shop owner later delivered beer to my door), picking up organic, free range eggs that had been left for me in the cheesemonger's, plus purchasing cheese, pasta, paté, and fresh French bread in the French bakery.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to Our Transatlantic Cousins; stay safe, stay sane, stay healthy, but keep in touch with friends, family and loved ones (safely).
> 
> @Thomas Veil: I am still startled by, and trying to get used to, your new avatar.



So am I.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> So am I.





Yeah, I laughed every time I saw the trump-with-his-binky, but the new one is so much better, I mean, we voted for that guy


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Helps if you eat more.





My actual text messages to the wife this morning ...


----------



## Thomas Veil

Hmm. Gravy in the coffee. 

I think we finally figured out what “covfefe” is.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Helps if you eat more.



I ate the whole thing yesterday.


----------



## DT

Christmas decorations!  WooOOoo!  Well, I assisted in retrieving them from the attic storage area, but they're being deployed by the wife.  I mowed, now beer, cheese, some football, and I'm actually working on some code.  As usual.  As always 

3rd day Thanksgiving leftovers are in the form of casserole, basically all the turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, hahaha, some corn, the glorious gravy, get layered in a dish, with cheese and baked 

The turkey was spectacular, these fresh Butterball are terrific.  I like to toss the drumsticks into the air fryer, which I might do tomorrow for lunch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading books, and newspapers.


----------



## Gutwrench

Right now I’m heating the sauna for a 30 minute bath then shower, nightcap, and headed to bed.


----------



## Gutwrench

Skipped the nightcap...


----------



## Clix Pix

Why are so many people putting up Christmas decorations so early?  Good grief, it's still _November _and people are buying and setting up their tree and putting lights on the exterior of their house and decorations on the lawn....  I've even seen decorations up well before Thanksgiving.  Sheesh!!!   Actually, the part about putting up lights on the outside of the house I can understand, as the weather over the past couple of weeks has been much more conducive to that kind of activity than it will be in even a couple of weeks into December,  so that does make some kind of sense, I suppose.....

The tree thing, though.....If people have already bought and set up  a real tree in the house, keeping it there for well over a month, even if they provide water to it assiduously, still, that poor thing will be so dried out....  Artificial trees are something else again, of course.

OK, moving on from that......  Did some catching-up with photo stuff today, plus am still doing some rearranging of photo files between archival external drives so it won't be quite as cumbersome and lengthy a process when we do turn the last page over in 2020, saying goodbye to it, and head into 2021. 

Also learned today that I placed second in the MR weekly photo competition -- yay, not first place, so I don't have to worry about setting up a new competition this coming week and judging it!  The topic was right up my alley, exactly the kind of thing I love to shoot.  Unfortunately some people didn't quite seem to grasp the creative possibilities inherent in the topic, especially if it is not the sort of photographic opportunity they usually seek out.  

This evening I found out that  as of some time tomorrow one of my abstract photos will be appearing on the front page/home page of Nikon Cafe, which will be the first time I've experienced that honor.   There are some absolutely amazing images shared on Nikon Cafe and especially on the home page, so I'm thrilled to be in that very good company.   And, for anyone who is thinking, "but she doesn't shoot with Nikon, she shoots with Sony now!"  the Cafe for years, in spite of the name, has welcomed anyone who shoots with anything, especially in  more recent years as more and more people have made switches to mirrorless from DSLR or have added another brand's mirrorless system as an adjunct to their Nikon DSLR system, etc.  Of course the majority of members still are shooting with Nikon or at least when they joined were shooting with Nikon.

Supposed to be a rainy, dreary day all day tomorrow, so that'll be a good time to continue with my current projects and hang out some more here at home....


----------



## Alli

I chose a new dentist when I got a new dental plan. I based the choice on the fact that I can walk there in 10 minutes. Good choice. Nice staff. He didn’t try to give me a root canal right off the bat.


----------



## ronntaylor

Had to run to t-Mobile because one of the phones put in our new family plan wasn't ported properly. Finally convinced the family to save $75+ month for superior service. And we'll probably get $200-300 in e-giftcards as a result with a higher tier Netflix account.

On the way back got socked from head-to-toe as the rain intensified on the way home. Cancelled afternoon power walk. After setting up my old MBA for my father in-law to use for his kaput beige box, we are settling in for an early (for us) dinner and binge watching.

Finally watching Jingle Jangle with Forrest Whitaker, some British Bakeoff episodes and maybe Small Axe with John Boyega. I like rain, but today's is meh!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Hi all. Been so busy at work I’ve not checked in for days. Off to London tomorrow for the second time in a week. Had a trip to Leeds as well. Clocking up the hours and the miles with this new acquisition at work.


----------



## User.45

ronntaylor said:


> Had to run to t-Mobile because one of the phones put in our new family plan wasn't ported properly. Finally convinced the family to save $75+ month for superior service. And we'll probably get $200-300 in e-giftcards as a result with a higher tier Netflix account.



I like t-Mo a lot, because it's compatible with the European networks and I get slow, but free 3G and unlimited text in Europe.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Hi all. Been so busy at work I’ve not checked in for days. Off to London tomorrow for the second time in a week. Had a trip to Leeds as well. Clocking up the hours and the miles with this new acquisition at work.




Stay well, stay sane and stay safe.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I loathe (not just dislike, detest and hate) winter.

However, I have been reading books this week.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oh, today started with a bang--I slept right through my alarm, which I _never _do. I had to skip the shower and shave, dress quickly, run out the door and grab breakfast on the way.

Boy, was I glad I'd plowed the driveway the night before, instead of doing it in the morning before work as I sometimes do in the winter.


----------



## Huntn

My big plan is to hang Christmas lights on the gazebo, part 4 of the Holliday Honeydew list. I started yesterday, and it rained on me.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Stay well, stay sane and stay safe.



Just arrived at the hotel. A beer, burger and bed. So that’s a BBB then for me. Long day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Just arrived at the hotel. A beer, burger and bed. So that’s a BBB then for me. Long day.




How the beer went down well, and that the burger was tasty, and that the bed is warm and welcoming.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Here, I have been making phone calls, and earlier, braved the elements to head out and collect my organic milk and organic cream.


----------



## Alli

Made a mid-day meal cause I have class at dinner time. I can’t believe I only have two more weeks of classes. Once January rolls around it’s study for comps, start writing the first three chapters, and on to full-time dissertation.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Here, I have been making phone calls, and earlier, braved the elements to head out and collect my organic milk and organic cream.




We have some less than great weather coming in here as well...  so this morning I had hastened to put in an Instacart order while shopper drivers would still be happy to deliver it.  Re-upped on an assortment of fresh produce including late summer squash --with a nod to that season's passing--  and some new season apples that I start craving this time of year.

Today I've been fixing some playlists that didn't transfer well to my MBA 2020 when I first brought the lists over, not realizing I idn't have some of the songs in them on board yet.   Fun, not the chore I had half thought it might be.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> We have some less than great weather coming in here as well...  so this morning I had hastened to put in an Instacart order while shopper drivers would still be happy to deliver it.  Re-upped on an assortment of fresh produce including late summer squash --with a nod to that season's passing--  and some new season apples that I start craving this time of year.
> 
> Today I've been fixing some playlists that didn't transfer well to my MBA 2020 when I first brought the lists over, not realizing I idn't have some of the songs in them on board yet.   Fun, not the chore I had half thought it might be.




This coming Saturday will mark the last day of the year that the best stall in the farmers' market will put in an appearance; we chatted by phone today, and I pleaded with them to hold two boxes of eggs for me, but each week, as the hens are laying fewer and fewer eggs, the number of eggs that are available for sale decrease.

And - with frost approaching - some vegetables, such as chard, are no longer available.

Well, I shall head in early on Saturday, with my bags, and buy whatever I can.


----------



## Clix Pix

Puttered around with this-and-that, and spent about an hour or so playing with the camera and a couple of lenses to see what I could create.....


----------



## Alli

This morning we’ll head to the fix-your-phone shop to see if they can repair my husband’s Pixel. He left it in the car once too often and the battery expanded and pushed out the back. I’d rather he just buy a phone from the AT&T store, but he’s stubborn. And an Android fan. (Yes, ours is a mixed marriage.)

Later we’ll take the scenic drive over the bay, even in the rain, and pick up some Satsumas which are still plentiful on my late father-in-law’s trees. My brother-in-law doesn’t give the trees the love his father did, but that doesn’t stop them from producing.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> This morning we’ll head to the fix-your-phone shop to see if they can repair my husband’s Pixel. He left it in the car once too often and the battery expanded and pushed out the back. I’d rather he just buy a phone from the AT&T store, but he’s stubborn. And an Android fan. (Yes, ours is a mixed marriage.)
> 
> Later we’ll take the scenic drive over the bay, even in the rain, and pick up some Satsumas which are still plentiful on my late father-in-law’s trees. My brother-in-law doesn’t give the trees the love his father did, but that doesn’t stop them from producing.



Sounds like a great way to spend the day. I know what you mean about Android users, when I see a text message coming from my mom in green I cringe lol.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> How the beer went down well, and that the burger was tasty, and that the bed is warm and welcoming.



Beef went down fine. The bed was fine. The two idiots that came back to their room at 1:30 am and chatted loudly for nearly an hour was not fine. Needless to say when I got up at 6 I wasn’t exactly quiet myself. The exact opposite in fact.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Beef went down fine. The bed was fine. The two idiots that came back to their room at 1:30 am and chatted loudly for nearly an hour was not fine. Needless to say when I got up at 6 I wasn’t exactly quiet myself. The exact opposite in fact.




Glad you enjoyed your beer.

How did it feel to stay in a hotel?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Got soaked - horrid hailstone showers, actually, the sort of showers that utterly transformed the meaning of the noun "shower", as they were sustained downpours of hailstones, freezing and very wet - at the farmers' market early this morning, - and not really inclined to venture out again today, although some beer would be both wonderful and very welcome.

Changed and enjoyed a scalding hot shower when I returned home.

So, showers, piping hot at home, and horrid hailstones outside, are on my mind.

At the market, I purchased some meat - from the organic butcher's stall (stewing beef, and some chicken thighs - organic, free range) as I plan to prepare some spicy, and warming, goulash over the week-end.

Generally, I don't eat much meat, and prefer that it is ethically reared - with an eye for environmentally aware and sustainable values, as well - when I do, but winter does occasionally call for a meat dish, or two, whereas I can easily survive on a diet of vegetables, bread, fruit and cheese in summer. And some fish.  And perhaps pasta or rice when necessary.  And beer. And wine.

Anyway, the main reason I ventured out today is that today is the last day this year that the best organic vegetable stall - with by far the best eggs - planned to be present at the market: Thus, my purchases included eggs, and root vegetables (carrots, parsnips, onions, celery, leeks, celeriac), garlic, chilli peppers, ginger, a few small beets, and, dark green kale, while, at another stall, I also bought lemons, grapefruit, apples, (two different types, a type not dissimilar to Cox's, and some sharp cooking apples), sweet potatoes, aubergines, tomatoes, and cucumber.

Yet another stall yielded Gorgonzola cheese, and olives.  They had forgotten to bring their jars of salted anchovies in olive oil, a staple of my store cupboard, and had also omitted to stock their own Cheddar.

The stall selling honey was not present, and neither was the stall selling oranges (for juicing), - but it was (and is) an absolutely hideous day, so one cannot blame them; if I had not needed to purchase eggs (and some meat, for I have been thinking of a spicy meat stew for days), I would not have ventured forth on such a filthy day, either.

Actually, this morning, looking at the stall holders, notwithstanding the impressive advances made in the production of rain gear, and appropriate winter clothing, in the 20th and 21st centuries, while they did look a bit more modern than their medieval forebears, (and the market - which dates from the Middle Ages, takes place alongside the railings of a large medieval church completed in 1320), candidly, they would not have been out of place in a medieval, or Renaissance, painting of the sort made famous by the work of Pieter Brueghel.

I also paid a visit to the French bakery, and acquired French bread (a campagne style French stick), French rye bread, and two raspberry croissants, one of which was devoured with butter and raspberry jam, and coffee on my return home.


----------



## Alli

Finally sunny! Thank goodness cause today we’re going to meet a former student for lunch at one of the lovely outdoor venues that have popped up all over our downtown district. It should be nice in the sun even though it’s a little chilly.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Glad you enjoyed your beer.
> 
> How did it feel to stay in a hotel?



Three hotels.
First hotel in central London was in Regents Park. 300+ room hotel. 15 rooms occupied. Other than having breakfast delivered to your room and a choice of either the hotel delivering dinner to your room or getting a takeaway delivered (which we did) and eating it in your room, felt almost normal.
Second hotel in Leeds all the cups and spoons were replaced with disposables. Breakfast was collected downstairs and taken back to your room. Although I had my evening meal delivered to my room from the hotel (pretty average).
Third hotel in London (post lockdown) was busy. Felt pretty normal. Had breakfast and dinner in the restaurant. Although the wooden spoons for cereal was just weird.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Three hotels.
> First hotel in central London was in Regents Park. 300+ room hotel. 15 rooms occupied. Other than having breakfast delivered to your room and a choice of either the hotel delivering dinner to your room or getting a takeaway delivered (which we did) and eating it in your room, felt almost normal.
> Second hotel in Leeds all the cups and spoons were replaced with disposables. Breakfast was collected downstairs and taken back to your room. Although I had my evening meal delivered to my room from the hotel (pretty average).
> Third hotel in London (post lockdown) was busy. Felt pretty normal. Had breakfast and dinner in the restaurant. Although the wooden spoons for cereal was just weird.




Good grief.

Disposable cutlery ad crockery; ugh.

A hotel is not the sort of grotty takeaway that you used to visit as a student when pubs shut.  

What is wrong with a very high (sterilising) heat to clean and sterilise cutlery in a dishwasher?


----------



## Clix Pix

In a word: _staffing_.....    Hotels have had to cut their staffs significantly due to the pandemic and few to no bookings.   That's why a lot of hotels in the US have closed their restaurants and bars even when there is no lockdown or  simply a modified version of one.   Some simply provide limited services such as self-catered breakfast in the morning without other meals provided at all, or some have enough staff to provide a limited room service menu.   Much depends, of course, too, on the location of the hotel, if it is in an area where there are a lot of restaurants which can provide carryout services or if it is in a somewhat distant or remote area where there are few places to eat.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> In a word: _staffing_.....    Hotels have had to cut their staffs significantly due to the pandemic and few to no bookings.   That's why a lot of hotels in the US have closed their restaurants and bars even when there is no lockdown or  simply a modified version of one.   Some simply provide limited services such as self-catered breakfast in the morning without other meals provided at all, or some have enough staff to provide a limited room service menu.   Much depends, of course, too, on the location of the hotel, if it is in an area where there are a lot of restaurants which can provide carryout services or if it is in a somewhat distant or remote area where there are few places to eat.




I see your point, and it is a good one.

Having said that, I no longer find the vibe of "student hostel" one that would attract me, should I find myself in a position where I would have to stay in a hotel; the whole point of hotels is not just the convenience, but also the fact that you can enjoy some creature comforts you would not be able to avail of at home.

Here, chez moi, I had a chat with Decent Brother for an hour and a half this afternoon; wines, music and both parents featured as topics of conversation.  By mutual consent, we agreed to stay away from Brexit, Mr Trump, other politics, and indeed, football, as subjects for congenial conversation.


----------



## DT

Got our (main, live) tree yesterday!  It's a beaut 

We have a super nice artificial from Balsam Hill, pre-lighted, we got that a few years ago when we were almost always traveling for Xmas, it's like a 6', so not huge. In the last couple of years, we've been spending the end of the year at home, so we use that tree in front of the house (I can see it right from my seat here in the downstairs office), and went back to a bigger live tree for the TV room. In the stand - which is this neat one we got several years ago, it uses the hole the tree lots use, so easy and stable - it's around 100"tall 

That's partially decorated, lights are on, we have a ton of other ornaments and whatnot (I can see that one from my corner too!).

Lighted garland is on the stairs, stocking hung up, and I repaired the amazing dancing Homer (Simpson), so he's occasionally kicking in with words of wisdom 

I'm working on some code, watching some football, having a few beverages.  JB made some delicious chili, so having that for dinner.  The little G is working on some homework, she showed us her handwritten Xmas list, she has things organized by source and category, hahaha


----------



## leekohler2

I just signed up! Hi all you former MR people! I'm back!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

leekohler2 said:


> I just signed up! Hi all you former MR people! I'm back!




Terrific to see you, @leekohler2; you are very welcome, I am delighted that you felt you could join us, please do make yourself at home.  

Actually, I thought that MR treated you very shabbily a number of years ago, when they suspended you.


----------



## leekohler2

Scepticalscribe said:


> Terrific to see you, @leekohler2; you are very welcome, I am delighted that you felt you could join us, please do make yourself at home.
> 
> Actually, I thought that MR treated you very shabbily a number of years ago, when they suspended you.



Thank you and agreed. But what's done is done. It's their site and they can do what they want. It's not my loss.


----------



## Zoidberg

leekohler2 said:


> I just signed up! Hi all you former MR people! I'm back!



Wow, a blast from the past! Hi!


----------



## leekohler2

despondentdiver said:


> Wow, a blast from the past! Hi!



Well hello! Good to see ya!


----------



## Clix Pix

Hey, there, Lee!!!  I remember being quite disconcerted when you suddenly were no longer a part of MR.....  Nice to see you here!


----------



## leekohler2

Clix Pix said:


> Hey, there, Lee!!!  I remember being quite disconcerted when you suddenly were no longer a part of MR.....  Nice to see you here!



Nice to see you too! Happy to have a good place to go.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, yesterday I found out my brother (he's a nurse) has Covid. He's getting over it, but his live-in girlfriend is just starting.

Then today I found out my son-in-law has it. My daughter was complaining about horrible sinus headaches last week, so they're telling her she probably had it too. _They_ probably got it from our grandsons who are asymptomatic, but as you know that doesn't mean anything. Kids in their school had it. 

I've been staying away from _everybody_. I'm like one of those movie characters who, when he hears somebody banging on the door and pleading to be let in so the zombies don't get him, won't open the door. 

I did, however, go pick up their groceries for them today. I mask up, of course, and have them put them in the hatch of my very long minivan. And I delivered them to their garage, not to them directly.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I've been staying away from _everybody_. I'm like one of those movie characters who, when he hears somebody banging on the door and pleading to be let in so the zombies don't get him, won't open the door.



That’s exactly how my son (in Brooklyn) is. Then again, he didn’t open the door before the pandemic.

I’m curious to see how life changes for my daughter when she moves from NYC, where they have such tough restrictions, to FL - where anything goes.

What am I doing today? Probably my peer review. It’s so close to the end of the term there’s not much left.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Revising for my French class.


----------



## leekohler2

I'm back to work today. I was off last week. It was pretty boring so I am glad to be back.


----------



## Clix Pix

Waiting for a package to be delivered, and after that arrives -- it's a couple more photo surface boards, so the package is large and I don't want it standing outside my door too long --  I'll get in the car and take my updated external drives to the bank to swap out with the ones in my safe deposit box so that's done for another month...... Also I have a book that I could drop off at the library but I'm in the middle of another that I might well finish tonight so I think I'll hold off on going to the library this afternoon.  One of the books I have had on reserve is also in transit somewhere along the line, too, so might as well wait until that arrives on the Holds shelf for me to pick up, too -- that way I'll be accomplishing three library tasks with one visit.   Can't tell you how many times I've been to the library and the very next day I get a notice that a Hold has come in and is waiting....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Good grief.
> 
> Disposable cutlery ad crockery; ugh.
> 
> A hotel is not the sort of grotty takeaway that you used to visit as a student when pubs shut.
> 
> What is wrong with a very high (sterilising) heat to clean and sterilise cutlery in a dishwasher?



Agreed.


----------



## leekohler2

I was going to clean and condition the leather in my car, but I decided to take out the trash and clean the bathroom instead.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Relaxing with a glass of red wine after my (online) French class.


----------



## Alli

Well I was going to do a peer review today. They were due yesterday so that we could review them before this Thursday. But, of course, the other team is late. I can only hope they are penalized for it. So annoying!


----------



## leekohler2

Alli said:


> Well I was going to do a peer review today. They were due yesterday so that we could review them before this Thursday. But, of course, the other team is late. I can only hope they are penalized for it. So annoying!



Give em hell.


----------



## Clix Pix

My package arrived but I never did get out to the bank today, as while waiting for the delivery I had gotten busy with shooting something -- another "experiment" -- and then while I was looking through them on the computer,  a knock on the door -- and here was another delivery guy, this time from DHL,  with a package from a friend from overseas.   Had fun opening that -- five bottles of beers from various places in Austria and Germany!  One bottle, unfortunately, didn't survive the trip, the box looked pretty banged-up, especially on one corner (must've had a rough journey!)  but thankfully was well enough wrapped so that the liquid didn't get all over everything else and the broken glass remained confined within the wrapping, too.  So I'm in for a delicious treat -- four delicious treats, actually -- and each beer will have its own distinct flavor due to the hops and such.  Such a delight!   The beers are resting comfortably now so I'll have my first taste of one tomorrow....

Then this evening another knock on the door -- sheesh, Grand Central Station!! -- and it was a friend from a neighboring building bringing her annual Christmas banana/pumpkin bread -- another delicious treat!!!!  Mmmmm.....

As I had predicted,  later in the afternoon the library sent an email informing me that the reserved book is now on the Holds Shelf for pickup, so I'm glad I had planned to go there tomorrow rather than today.   I also have a few things on my list to pick up at the grocery store tomorrow, too, while I'm out anyway.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bedlinen changed, a wash on, attending an online meeting.


----------



## Alli

Yes! I’m going to do my peer review today. The other group finally posted last night. Then I have to finish up two other assignments that are due tomorrow and I’m done for the week. I still can’t believe the term is over next week. Man, do I ever need the upcoming Christmas break!


----------



## leekohler2

Alli said:


> Yes! I’m going to do my peer review today. The other group finally posted last night. Then I have to finish up two other assignments that are due tomorrow and I’m done for the week. I still can’t believe the term is over next week. Man, do I ever need the upcoming Christmas break!



Yay!

Other than work, I am gonna try to do the leather in my car today. I might even do laundry.


----------



## Clix Pix

Today I'll run the errands I didn't do yesterday.....  It's a pleasant, sunny day, which always makes it nicer when out-and-about, and I really need to get these things done. 

A knock on the door this morning -- another neighbor bearing a gift!  This is a lovely Merlot, with the enchanting name of "Smoking Loon."  The guy is a new resident here, he's originally from California, so no surprise that this wine is from a California winery.....    So I'm all set for the holidays as far as booze goes:  wine and beer!


----------



## Clix Pix

Ran my errands today that I had intended to do yesterday, and now am relaxing at home with the first of my treats from my friend in Austria:  A lovely Jever Pilsner from the far North of Germany.  Delicious!


----------



## Alli

I want you all to know that after spending way too much time doing a peer review of a horrible paper, when I went to submit it, I found that one of the authors had resubmitted. I told my partner I’d already spent enough time on it and she should look at the updated one. Then...because I couldn’t help myself...I downloaded the new version. And ya know what? It still sucked! I realize they’re a year behind me, but how did they get this far without knowing that there’s a Word template for APA format? There must have been three different fonts used, and the spacing was all over the place.

Gahhhhh!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Awaiting a delivery of coffee, attending an online meeting.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Placing holds on library books; awaiting a delivery of coffee.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Awaiting a delivery of coffee, attending an online meeting.






Scepticalscribe said:


> Placing holds on library books; awaiting a delivery of coffee.




I notice some similarities to your days.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I notice some similarities to your days.



Yes, I suspect that our days are quite similar, at times.  

The coffee has just arrived (I had run out yesterday, - even though I ordered the coffee on Monday), and I am now in the process of thoroughly enjoying a mug of fresh coffee from El Salvador with organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Today I'll run the errands I didn't do yesterday.....  It's a pleasant, sunny day, which always makes it nicer when out-and-about, and I really need to get these things done.
> 
> A knock on the door this morning -- another neighbor bearing a gift!  This is a lovely Merlot, with the enchanting name of "Smoking Loon."  The guy is a new resident here, he's originally from California, so no surprise that this wine is from a California winery.....    So I'm all set for the holidays as far as booze goes:  wine and beer!






Clix Pix said:


> Ran my errands today that I had intended to do yesterday, and now am relaxing at home with the first of my treats from my friend in Austria:  A lovely Jever Pilsner from the far North of Germany.  Delicious!




Enjoy your wine and your beer.

Today, it is overcast, dark, dreary, and threatening, so my errands shall be deferred until tomorrow.


----------



## Clix Pix

I thoroughly enjoyed last night's Jever, which I poured into one of my La Chouffe chalices rather than a Pilsner glass.  I always like to use the La Chouffe this time of year, as the little elf guy with this red cap and green bag walking among the pine trees in the forest reminds me of Santa Claus.  Christmasy colors!   Looking at the calendar I realized that this will work out perfectly: next week, I'll have another of the gift beers, the following week, Christmas week, another, and then on New Year's, the final one..... 

Also had some of that delicious pumpkin bread last evening, too, as a finish to dinner -- it makes for a lovely dessert!   Also it's wonderful with coffee, so is great for breakfast, too....  

It is overcast, dark and dreary here as well, and that makes me glad that I did go out yesterday.   Today I'll do some things around the house,  maybe shoot a photo or two, and decide what I want to read next.  Finished  _*Architects of Memory*_, which was well-written but definitely Science Fiction in a big way -- dystopian world and all that.  I can see why people who do love that genre have been excited about this author and her debut SF novel -- Karen Osborne is an excellent writer, with good character development, interesting plot, etc., etc.


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> My package arrived but I never did get out to the bank today, as while waiting for the delivery I had gotten busy with shooting something -- another "experiment" -- and then while I was looking through them on the computer,  a knock on the door -- and here was another delivery guy, this time from DHL,  with a package from a friend from overseas.   Had fun opening that -- five bottles of beers from various places in Austria and Germany!  One bottle, unfortunately, didn't survive the trip, the box looked pretty banged-up, especially on one corner (must've had a rough journey!)  but thankfully was well enough wrapped so that the liquid didn't get all over everything else and the broken glass remained confined within the wrapping, too.  So I'm in for a delicious treat -- four delicious treats, actually -- and each beer will have its own distinct flavor due to the hops and such.  Such a delight!   The beers are resting comfortably now so I'll have my first taste of one tomorrow....
> 
> Then this evening another knock on the door -- sheesh, Grand Central Station!! -- and it was a friend from a neighboring building bringing her annual Christmas banana/pumpkin bread -- another delicious treat!!!!  Mmmmm.....
> 
> As I had predicted,  later in the afternoon the library sent an email informing me that the reserved book is now on the Holds Shelf for pickup, so I'm glad I had planned to go there tomorrow rather than today.   I also have a few things on my list to pick up at the grocery store tomorrow, too, while I'm out anyway.




Holy smokes, we need pics ... or ever better, an invite over


----------



## leekohler2

My rowing machine came today! I bought to use til hockey starts up again!


----------



## Apple fanboy

leekohler2 said:


> My rowing machine came today! I bought to use til hockey starts up again!



I'd love a rowing machine. But my cross trainer takes up enough space in the garage! But I've built up to 35 minute sessions everyday now since I got my first AW a few months back. It does get a little boring. I don't think I could do longer (mentally).

My day was pretty much the standard.

6am wake up and cross trainer for 35 minutes
breakfast/shower leave the house about 7:25.
Work 8 till 5 something (with a quick 1 mile walk whilst I talk to Mrs AFB at lunch).
Drive home, eat dinner, spend a bit of time with Mrs AFB watching TV and then off to work again until late from the home office.

At least I get Saturday off!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed last night's Jever, which I poured into one of my La Chouffe chalices rather than a Pilsner glass.  I always like to use the La Chouffe this time of year, as the little elf guy with this red cap and green bag walking among the pine trees in the forest reminds me of Santa Claus.  Christmasy colors!   Looking at the calendar I realized that this will work out perfectly: next week, I'll have another of the gift beers, the following week, Christmas week, another, and then on New Year's, the final one.....
> 
> Also had some of that delicious pumpkin bread last evening, too, as a finish to dinner -- it makes for a lovely dessert!   Also it's wonderful with coffee, so is great for breakfast, too....
> 
> It is overcast, dark and dreary here as well, and that makes me glad that I did go out yesterday.   Today I'll do some things around the house,  maybe shoot a photo or two, and decide what I want to read next.  Finished  _*Architects of Memory*_, which was well-written but definitely Science Fiction in a big way -- dystopian world and all that.  I can see why people who do love that genre have been excited about this author and her debut SF novel -- Karen Osborne is an excellent writer, with good character development, interesting plot, etc., etc.




I love the glassware (and the bottles) from Achouffe, very seasonal, agreed.  

Glad you enjoyed your beer.

For my part, I am sipping a glass of Riesling, a white wine from Germany.


----------



## leekohler2

Apple fanboy said:


> I'd love a rowing machine. But my cross trainer takes up enough space in the garage! But I've built up to 35 minute sessions everyday now since I got my first AW a few months back. It does get a little boring. I don't think I could do longer (mentally).
> 
> My day was pretty much the standard.
> 
> 6am wake up and cross trainer for 35 minutes
> breakfast/shower leave the house about 7:25.
> Work 8 till 5 something (with a quick 1 mile walk whilst I talk to Mrs AFB at lunch).
> Drive home, eat dinner, spend a bit of time with Mrs AFB watching TV and then off to work again until late from the home office.
> 
> At least I get Saturday off!



The rowing machine takes up no space at all. That's why I bought it. It folds up and goes in the pantry.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> It is overcast, dark and dreary here as well, and that makes me glad that I did go out yesterday. Today I'll do some things around the house, maybe shoot a photo or two, and decide what I want to read next. Finished _*Architects of Memory*_, which was well-written but definitely Science Fiction in a big way -- dystopian world and all that. I can see why people who do love that genre have been excited about this author and her debut SF novel -- Karen Osborne is an excellent writer, with good character development, interesting plot, etc., etc.




Snowed here today... so I hung out in the house and let the deer fend for themselves...  they'll be tracked now pretty easily by hunters for a day or two until some 40-degree weather rides back in, because the those few inches of snow stuck and you can see their hoofprints from afar very easily.

The snow makes it easier for owls to see their rabbit suppers more easily too..   unsettling to look out the kitchen window this morning and see tracks that went from under the spruce tree out into the middle of the yard and then quit:   hop hop,  hop hop hop... hop, hop...  PLUMPH.

It was enough to switch my lunch plan from chicken salad sandwich to a bean and cheese burrito!


----------



## Clix Pix

Aw, I know it's simply Nature doing what Nature does, but....yeah, that would be so sad to see the evidence as presented by the rabbit tracks......  Poor little bunnies!


----------



## DT

leekohler2 said:


> My rowing machine came today! I bought to use til hockey starts up again!




I like ours quite a bit, I use it as a pre-strength cardio/warmup/stretch.  What kind did you get, we have this Sunny:









						Magnetic Rowing Machine Synergy Power Motion Rower
					

Tackle your fitness goals and experience a low impact, full body workout with the SF-RW5801 Synergy Power Motion Magnetic Rowing Machine by Sunny Health & Fitness. Engage your quads as you propel your legs back and forth on the ergonomic pivoting foot pedals. The oversized foot pedals move...




					sunnyhealthfitness.com
				




It's in the landing room, it does fold up nicely, it's next to the spin bike


----------



## fooferdoggie

my wife is blind but can see light and colors. we both don't drive but we would walk around our neighborhood to check out Christmas lights. but thats pretty limited. now with our tandem we can go on Christmas light hunts. this was the first one. 10 miles at 40 degrees. I know behind our place there are a lot of rich houses with a lot of hill climbing we may do that next. I would just look down streets for lights and then turn down them if I saw many. looks like a drunk walking (G) streets I have never been on.


----------



## leekohler2

DT said:


> I like ours quite a bit, I use it as a pre-strength cardio/warmup/stretch.  What kind did you get, we have this Sunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnetic Rowing Machine Synergy Power Motion Rower
> 
> 
> Tackle your fitness goals and experience a low impact, full body workout with the SF-RW5801 Synergy Power Motion Magnetic Rowing Machine by Sunny Health & Fitness. Engage your quads as you propel your legs back and forth on the ergonomic pivoting foot pedals. The oversized foot pedals move...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunnyhealthfitness.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the landing room, it does fold up nicely, it's next to the spin bike



I got a Sunny as well! But I got the hydraulic one.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Attending an online meeting.


----------



## Alli

I almost bought a fold-up treadmill. But decided I couldn’t take my husband’s laughter as he asks me how long I’ll use it until I get tired of it and want to move onto something else.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading.  

Tomorrow shall be a day for errands and a library visit.


----------



## Clix Pix

Years ago I bought this exercise thingy -- it's not really a bike or a rowing machine but is supposed to provide some of the benefits of each;  I got it because I felt it would be useful in my recovery from surgery for a herniation at L-5/S1.   Due to lack of space I had the guy set up the machine in the master bedroom.  Well......  That was some years ago.  Every now and then if I think of it I'll get on the thing and use it for its intended purpose, but in the meantime -- which is most of the time -- the handle bars section makes a dandy place for draping clothes that may need a little extra time to fully dry after being removed from the dryer, or when I've taken something off and haven't yet hung it up or put it into a drawer....!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Years ago I bought this exercise thingy -- it's not really a bike or a rowing machine but is supposed to provide some of the benefits of each;  I got it because I felt it would be useful in my recovery from surgery for a herniation at L-5/S1.   Due to lack of space I had the guy set up the machine in the master bedroom.  Well......  That was some years ago.  Every now and then if I think of it I'll get on the thing and use it for its intended purpose, but in the meantime -- which is most of the time -- the handle bars section makes a dandy place for draping clothes that may need a little extra time to fully dry after being removed from the dryer, or when I've taken something off and haven't yet hung it up or put it into a drawer....!




A new avatar!


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, indeed, SS!!!!  The full version of the image is in the Photo of the Day (December) thread......  I decided to get with the season and post something new and colorful as my avatar, too!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Yes, indeed, SS!!!!  The full version of the image is in the Photo of the Day (December) thread......  I decided to get with the season and post something new and colorful as my avatar, too!




Stunning colours and cool composition.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you again!    Poinsettias fascinate me with their vivid color and the velvety texture of the leaves and flowers.


----------



## Gutwrench

I‘ve taken a few days R&R. The only things on the agenda is food, drinks, movies, books, saunas, showers, and sleep.


----------



## lizkat

Gutwrench said:


> I‘ve taken a few days R&R. The only things on the agenda is food, drinks, movies, books, saunas, showers, and sleep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811




Can pick up a promo rate on WSJ for $4 per month for a year....   I did it one month after cancelling a $20/mo sub....  no prob.


----------



## Alli

We went to the drug store today and then swung by Burger King for fresh hot Incredible Whoppers and fries. That will be all the excitement we can muster for one day. Once next week is over, I plan on getting out to do some kayaking.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> We went to the drug store today and then swung by Burger King for fresh hot Incredible Whoppers and fries. That will be all the excitement we can muster for one day. Once next week is over, I plan on getting out to do some kayaking.




I confess that Burger King whoppers and fries are my one draw to a pass through a fast food place.  Been awhile now...  at least I've quit dreaming about them!


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> We went to the drug store today and then swung by Burger King for fresh hot Incredible Whoppers and fries. That will be all the excitement we can muster for one day. Once next week is over, I plan on getting out to do some kayaking.



Wait....what?   I thought you were vegetarian???!!


----------



## Gutwrench

Gutwrench said:


> I‘ve taken a few days R&R. The only things on the agenda is food, drinks, movies, books, saunas, showers, and sleep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811



Btw- probably in that order too....maybe switch 1 and 2 around.


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> Wait....what?   I thought you were vegetarian???!!



It's fake meat. In small quantities it tastes like real meat without the "hangover". In higher quantities it comes with the same "hangover".


----------



## User.45

Should be preparing for job talks, but of course I cornered myself into reviewing this manuscript for a journal instead. It's a topic I wrote a paper on 5 years ago and kinda abandoned since, and this manuscript looked into the same thing with similar results but don't cite me and claim they were the first to do such analysis. My mentors spend <2H reviewing bigger papers, and I'm like on the 5th hour coming up with (in my opinion) better ways to analyze their data. It's a struggle because I think their data is good and very hard to come by, but they analyzed it in a not very meaningful way.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Wait....what?   I thought you were vegetarian???!




Nope, but I might as well be for most of the time.  I used to love Szechuan shredded beef takeout in NY, done up w/ julienned carrots, green onions...  Never managed to cook a great approximation of that up here.   I still miss the city for all the great foods and the truth of "the city never sleeps."    

I'd say around 80%  of my meals end up vegetarian but not vegan. Love most veggies and greens.  I cook with tofu and all kinds of beans and legumes, and nuts like cashews and peanuts.  Love to cook Asian style or Indian,  Not a big fan of most sweet fruits or berries usually,  but I like apples, pears, peaches, kiwis, mango.  Bread and other carbs...  yeah I should never be in a potato chip aisle unsupervised.

And then there's that pretty rare mission to nail a BK whopper and fries.   Inexplicable, I know.


----------



## User.45

Review submitted. Now now working a little on a study to be opened, then a paper to be submitted, meet my medstudent to get some analyses done in a 3rd project, then write my clinical notes, and prep for job talks.


----------



## iMi

Gutwrench said:


> I‘ve taken a few days R&R. The only things on the agenda is food, drinks, movies, books, saunas, showers, and sleep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811



Geez, that's a long list of stuff to do... I wish I was this ambitious. Good luck with all that stuff.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> Review submitted. Now now working a little on a study to be opened, then a paper to be submitted, meet my medstudent to get some analyses done in a 3rd project, then write my clinical notes, and prep for job talks.




...and I made chicken soup. So, we are basically making the same contributions to society.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Wait....what?   I thought you were vegetarian???!!




Haha!! Impossible Whopper is the sandwich made with ImpossibleTM meat. My husband always gets them now too, cause you really can’t tell the difference between that and ground beef. I get BeyondTM meat at home to make burgers. But sometimes you just want a nice hot burger with fries that someone else fixed.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Haha!! Impossible Whopper is the sandwich made with ImpossibleTM meat. My husband always gets them now too, cause you really can’t tell the difference between that and ground beef. I get BeyondTM meat at home to make burgers. But sometimes you just want a nice hot burger with fries that someone else fixed.




I try to keep a bunch of my favorite recipes for lentil burgers or bean burgers made up and stashed in the freezer,  but noticed the other day that one of the stores I order from via Instacart does stock Beyond Burgers in their frozen foods department.   So one of these days I might get some and see what I think. 

But  I dunno...  by time I pile on all the condiments, the "burger" in there somewhere could be anything anyway.   When I decide to make veggie burgers,  I sometimes just take the first veggies I happen to see in the fridge and start chopping them up.   My lentil burger recipe is more complicated though, uses lentils, barley, brown rice plus equivalent of a well seasoned soffrito, then egg as a binder.    Most of the rest just use oatmeal, egg and beans or a bunch of veggies so they're quicker to mix up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Over the past twenty years, I have eaten less and less meat, and, when I do consume some (more usual in winter), it tends to be organic and ethically reared and environmentally friendly, meat. 

In general, in summer, I am close to being vegetarian  - though never vegan, nothing on this planet, even thermonuclear disaster, or global frying, will persuade me to give up cheese, eggs, cream, or milk, - as I find that I hardly need meat, and eat it sparingly, and occasionally, but I do find a greater (if still limited) like - and need - for it occasionally in winter.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Haha!! Impossible Whopper is the sandwich made with ImpossibleTM meat. My husband always gets them now too, cause you really can’t tell the difference between that and ground beef. I get BeyondTM meat at home to make burgers. But sometimes you just want a nice hot burger with fries that someone else fixed.



It's probably just as unhealthy as real beef, but at least more ethical. 



iMi said:


> ...and I made chicken soup. So, we are basically making the same contributions to society.




Sometimes that's a much bigger achievement. At this point I consider self-care the prime achievement of a day, which doesn't happen often..


----------



## DT

Holy hell, Pubs had Dogfish Head, talking their bottled 60 minute and 90 minute IPA for BOGO.

I BOGO'ed my cart full


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Put on a wash, read books, attended an online talk, and realised that most of the books that I had thought might have been ready for collection in the library today will not, now, be available, as four are still "in transit".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Over the past twenty years, I have eaten less and less meat, and, when I do consume some (more usual in winter), it tends to be organic and ethically reared and environmentally friendly, meat.
> 
> In general, in summer, I am close to being vegetarian  - though never vegan, nothing on this planet, even thermonuclear disaster, or global frying, will persuade me to give up cheese, eggs, cream, or milk, - as I find that I hardly need meat, and eat it sparingly, and occasionally, but I do find a greater (if still limited) like - and need - for it occasionally in winter.




And, if I find myself dreaming of something such as steak, or longing for a burger, especially over successive nights, - something that happens only every few months, I take that as a message from my body that meat is required, and set out to address - and remedy - that need.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Put on a wash, read books, attended an online talk, and realised that most of the books that I had thought might have been ready for collection in the library today will not, now, be available, as four are still "in transit".




Well I hope the rest of your wanted books will show up soon.    The "in transit" reminds me of a time when I nearly forgot about the mobile library's schedule for a nearby village, and presumed some books I had ordered online would be aboard.

There were only five minutes left of the scheduled availability, I was shoeless and wearing clothes would not pass muster outside my kitchen.  I remedied that in a hurry as best I could and dashed out to the car. Alas, just as I turned the ignition key, I saw the library bus zooming along the county road,  heading on to its appointed stop in another hamlet about 8 miles away.

So...  had to chase after it and pick up my books over there!  "I kinda wondered where you were," the librarian said when I had arrived and climbed aboard.  She reached behind her work station and hauled up a shopping bag full of the books I'd ordered for one of my summer "deep dive" reading projects.  "Took awhile for the mobile crew to round these up from all over the place".   But she was smiling while she said that,  so I didn't reallly feel shamed, at least not as much as if I'd had to drive over to a main library and pick them up by prior arrangement.

That mobile library is a blessing for rural outposts up here.  It's part of our four-county library system.  The bus is a recently replaced $250k affair with internet access to the catalogs, many bookladen shelves, a checkout/return desk, and a boarding area for the disabled.  It hits every village or hamlet without its own public library once a month, stopping off for about 20 minutes to let residents return books, browse and borrow from a representative collection assembled that month by the librarians, or pick up books one has ordered online from any of the participating libraries.   

Such a valuable service,  even if most of us live within 20 miles of at least a small bricks-and-mortar library.   Not everyone has a car but most can walk or catch a ride once a month  to a firehall or church parking lot.   This is the kind of thing that many rural states help their counties fund in part with block grant allocations,  and it's one of the things that make me grind my teeth when I read about McConnell yet again carrying on about not wanting to put state aid into the stalled stimulus bill.  Too bad we can't put him on a library bus and send it on a national tour to gather some local rural opinion on his "leadership".   There may be a lot of Republicans in rural areas but I guarantee you they don't think one man in Washington should be able to kill any county's mobile library runs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Well I hope the rest of your wanted books will show up soon.    The "in transit" reminds me of a time when I nearly forgot about the mobile library's schedule for a nearby village, and presumed some books I had ordered online would be aboard.
> 
> There were only five minutes left of the scheduled availability, I was shoeless and wearing clothes would not pass muster outside my kitchen.  I remedied that in a hurry as best I could and dashed out to the car. Alas, just as I turned the ignition key, I saw the library bus zooming along the county road,  heading on to its appointed stop in another hamlet about 8 miles away.
> 
> So...  had to chase after it and pick up my books over there!  "I kinda wondered where you were," the librarian said when I had arrived and climbed aboard.  She reached behind her work station and hauled up a shopping bag full of the books I'd ordered for one of my summer "deep dive" reading projects.  "Took awhile for the mobile crew to round these up from all over the place".   But she was smiling while she said that,  so I didn't reallly feel shamed, at least not as much as if I'd had to drive over to a main library and pick them up by prior arrangement.
> 
> That mobile library is a blessing for rural outposts up here.  It's part of our four-county library system.  The bus is a recently replaced $250k affair with internet access to the catalogs, many bookladen shelves, a checkout/return desk, and a boarding area for the disabled.  It hits every village or hamlet without its own public library once a month, stopping off for about 20 minutes to let residents return books, browse and borrow from a representative collection assembled that month by the librarians, or pick up books one has ordered online from any of the participating libraries.
> 
> Such a valuable service,  even if most of us live within 20 miles of at least a small bricks-and-mortar library.   Not everyone has a car but most can walk or catch a ride once a month  to a firehall or church parking lot.   This is the kind of thing that many rural states help their counties fund in part with block grant allocations,  and it's one of the things that make me grind my teeth when I read about McConnell yet again carrying on about not wanting to put state aid into the stalled stimulus bill.  Too bad we can't put him on a library bus and send it on a national tour to gather some local rural opinion on his "leadership".   There may be a lot of Republicans in rural areas but I guarantee you they don't think one man in Washington should be able to kill any county's mobile library runs.




Reading your post, I just reminded myself (with a dawning, belated pleasure) that this isn't MR, and that the political (and society and cultural) aspects & consequences of extending access to library services can be discussed.

For, of course, libraries open minds, avenues, possibilities, and allow for dreams and the exploration of worlds and language for those for whom this might not be otherwise possible.

And, I honestly think that removing these potential ladders, access to, and safe spaces for, learning is a conservative's dream; the deliberate closure of libraries in the UK has been fuelled by more than a petty bureaucrat's desire to balance books, or a free market ideologue's desire to reduce government reach and spending.  

Actually, I now think that some of them hope for the restoration of some sort of feudal society, rigid, controlled, hierarchical, static, where the wealthy can do as they like and the choices and rights poor are limited - even though (with the singular exception of the South) the US was never such a society, and indeed, was originally formed in firm defiance of such concepts.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Re the actual books, on account of Covid, I ration my visits to the city, whereas last year, by way of contrast, I would have headed in to return the two books I have already finished, and to collect the one that I know awaits me, using the arrival of the four to come as an excuse for a further expedition to the library.


----------



## Clix Pix

Library bookmobiles are invaluable!!!!  In the early days of Fairfax County Public Library, the Bookmobile was a cherished and valuable asset to the community, which at that time still was largely rural.  There are still rural areas in the county today, but much more far-flung and out at the edges of the county borders.   When back in the early 1970's I was first starting out in the system in the Cataloguing Department, the Bookmobile was housed/parked in a sort of "carport" as an adjunct to our building, and I always thought it would be so cool to go out on it with the staff on one of their runs.....alas, never got the opportunity to do that!
Yes,  Bookmobile services in many areas of the US are still valued and needed, and funding for library systems which include them is absolutely imperative, as is funding for library systems in general.

Public libraries around the US and around the world provide so much more than simply books or magazines -- they provide computer access for those who don't have it at home, they provide services to the disabled who cannot read printed material, they provide story hours and fun programs for children, etc., etc.   Right now, well, of course, the story hours and even the in-house online computer access isn't happening, no thanks to COVID-19.   The library system has opened up their internet access beyond their usual hours so that people from the community can bring their own WiFi-or-cellular-data enabled device to the parking lot and can get online that way, which is a help.   That doesn't work for those who don't have any of these devices, though, but for the time being, the only computers in use at the library are those with the library catalog on them and access to various services subscribed to by the library system.  The mask-wearing public is allowed access to the building, but can only remain in there for about a half-hour, and lingering is strongly discouraged.   It's really a weird feeling going in there these days and seeing mostly staff, but few other patrons!

As a long-time resident and homeowner in Fairfax County, I fully expect that this coming year our real estate and other taxes will be increased significantly. I can deal with that, but one thing which better be included in the justification for that increase had better be support for the county library system: staffing, materials budget, technology support,  etc., etc.  The county library  is a valuable asset to this area and to brush it aside in favor of funding other line items in the budget would be a grave, grave mistake.....  I really do not envy our Board of Supervisors and the county employees who have to deal with developing, planning and submitting to county residents/citizens for approval what is bound to be a very difficult funding situation for 2021/2022!


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> It's probably just as unhealthy as real beef, but at least more ethical.



There are claims that it’s less healthy than actual beef.


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, I forgot -- I got so sidetracked by thinking about libraries and their services that I never made the comment that I'd intended to earlier about the meat thing....and the fake meat....     Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like meat, period,  and choose not to eat it because of that more than for the usual other reasons people prefer to eat in a vegetarian/vegan/plant-based way.  Actually, it always surprises me that some vegetarians still want that meaty taste, that meaty texture or flavor, no matter what......hence the popularity of the various meat substitutes/replacements.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Oh, I forgot -- I got so sidetracked by thinking about libraries and their services that I never made the comment that I'd intended to earlier about the meat thing....and the fake meat....     Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like meat, period,  and choose not to eat it because of that more than for the usual other reasons people prefer to eat in a vegetarian/vegan/plant-based way.  Actually, it always surprises me that some vegetarians still want that meaty taste, that meaty texture or flavor, no matter what......hence the popularity of the various meat substitutes/replacements.



I don’t like meat. With the exception of a hamburger.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading, and sipping wine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Oh, I forgot -- I got so sidetracked by thinking about libraries and their services that I never made the comment that I'd intended to earlier about the meat thing....and the fake meat....     Maybe it's just me, but I don't really like meat, period,  and choose not to eat it because of that more than for the usual other reasons people prefer to eat in a vegetarian/vegan/plant-based way.  Actually, it always surprises me that some vegetarians still want that meaty taste, that meaty texture or flavor, no matter what......hence the popularity of the various meat substitutes/replacements.






Alli said:


> I don’t like meat. With the exception of a hamburger.




In general, I don't much care for meat...


but then, I realise that I am not prepared to forgo the delights of Iberico ham, or Parma ham, or Serrano ham for the rest f my life.

Likewise, re steak; nowadays, I have it perhaps twice or three times a year, but thoroughly enjoy those rare treats. 

And, as for chicken: I buy mine from the people who rear it and kill it - free range and organic and environmentally aware (an expensive); again, this is a treat. when I want a chicken stew, or occasional roasted chicken, a paella style dish, or that wonderful Jewish poached chicken dish....with its splendid stick.

But again, that is a dish I would have perhaps every month or six weeks; a treat to be savoured and relied, to be enjoyed, and appreciated; not something to be expected on a regular basis.


----------



## Apple fanboy

leekohler2 said:


> I got a Sunny as well! But I got the hydraulic one.



Whats the difference between hydraulic or magnetic one?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading, and sipping wine.



I missed the time on this post and though you meant now! I'm thinking its a bit early for wine! My boss offered to buy me some very expensive wine (or whatever alcohol I preferred) as part of the end of year bonus. I politely declined as I'm not really much of a drinker. He insisted on getting me something, so I sent him a link to a fire pit Mrs AFB has had her eye on for a while.


----------



## DT

Oh, this is kind of fun, the wife is doing a live cooking session through FB with Gordon Ramsay, some kind of shrimp dish and a banana something dessert type thing


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Oh, this is kind of fun, the wife is doing a live cooking session through FB with Gordon Ramsay, some kind of shrimp dish and a banana something dessert type thing



Hope he doesn’t start effin and geffin at her!


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Hope he doesn’t start effin and geffin at her!




Hahaha, no, he was mostly on good behavior, and it was just a one-way broadcast so he couldn't ID her as a donut 

He had a "live moment" with a sticky pancake, and dropped "Well, you're shitting me" or something, it was pretty fun.  The payment was a donation to a charity, it was like $5 or $10.

The pancakes were insanely good, as you might expect, it was hard to keep up with Gordon! We postpone the shrimp dish till tonight.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m watching the Army-Navy game, and the stands are *packed. *They’re masked, but they’re still standing shoulder-to-shoulder.

I hope our enemies aren’t watching. They’ll get the idea that if they want to attack the United States, two weeks from today might be a good time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading the FT about Brexit and depressing myself.


----------



## Clix Pix

Already shot some photos today, and am putting together a grocery list for a run to the store this afternoon.  We're in for some bad weather this coming week and I decided it would be a good idea to go to the store now and pick up some things and then no matter what happens later in the week I'm set with food and supplies....


----------



## Alli

First long deck morning in a long time. The weather is cooperating and all the birds and squirrels have come out to keep me company. Even the woodpecker put in an appearance.


----------



## Joe

It’s wet and rainy. Probably a lazy Sunday on the sofa watching football


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> It’s wet and rainy. Probably a lazy Sunday on the sofa watching football



That will be my afternoon, regardless of the weather.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I'll read about football (rather than read it), read about Brexit, and am also reading about other matters.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'll read about football (rather than read it), read about Brexit, and am also reading about other matters.




Brexxxxxxxxxit...  it's a wonder people don't croak from wearily holding their breath as to outcome of extended-again trade negotiations.

I'm cooking up some typical "there's some in the fridge" underpinnings for my veggie stir fries: a little brown rice, a little short and some longer pasta...  Makes final assembly a matter of minutes instead of half an hour and can land in the freezer if necessary.

Deceptively warm here today but the weather forecasts have the wind shifting tomorrow and then more for the forecast edges of the storm that looks to bring some real snow to coastal areas in the eastern US on Wednesday.    Think we're not supposed to get more than a few inches but the whole thing seems still pretty much up in the air.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Brexxxxxxxxxit...  it's a wonder people don't croak from wearily holding their breath as to outcome of extended-again trade negotiations.
> 
> I'm cooking up some typical "there's some in the fridge" underpinnings for my veggie stir fries: a little brown rice, a little short and some longer pasta...  Makes final assembly a matter of minutes instead of half an hour and can land in the freezer if necessary.
> 
> Deceptively warm here today but the weather forecasts have the wind shifting tomorrow and then more for the forecast edges of the storm that looks to bring some real snow to coastal areas in the eastern US on Wednesday.    Think we're not supposed to get more than a few inches but the whole thing seems still pretty much up in the air.




I think Brexit - especially the lunatic version envisaged by the current administration, when added to the catastrophic economic (and social) consequences of Covid-19  - all falls under the heading of wilfully and cheerfully, and insanely, - knee-capping yourself.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> I think Brexit - especially the lunatic version envisaged by the current administration, when added to the catastrophic economic (and social) consequences of Covid-19  - all falls under the heading of wilfully and cheerfully, and insanely, - knee-capping yourself.




I've been reading the FT pieces too lately. Keep flashing to lines from Leonard Cohen's "Dress Rehearsal Rag":
​And yes it's come to this,​it's come to this,​and wasn't it a long way down,​wasn't it a strange way down?​


Thomas Veil said:


> I’m watching the Army-Navy game, and the stands are *packed. *They’re masked, but they’re still standing shoulder-to-shoulder.
> 
> I hope our enemies aren’t watching. They’ll get the idea that if they want to attack the United States, two weeks from today might be a good time.




Heh I think they've been sitting back lately, just watching us do ourselves in, why waste funds on an enemy so divided that we think each other are all worse than whatever might be out there thinking to pick a side in our conflicts and wade in again.


----------



## Gutwrench

Akaushi strips with Parmesan garlic potatoes and a Peter Paul cab.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> Akaushi strips with Parmesan garlic potatoes and a Peter Paul cab.




Parmesan garlic potatoes sound absolutely delicious (is there is recipe, perhaps?) - the kind of thing I am pretty certain that my mother would have loved.

What are akaushi strips?

And I do wonder whether "Peter Paul cab" is a beverage or a dish......


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Parmesan garlic potatoes sound absolutely delicious (is there is recipe, perhaps?) - the kind of thing I am pretty certain that my mother would have loved.
> 
> What are akaushi strips?
> 
> And I do wonder whether "Peter Paul cab" is a beverage or a dish......




From your writings it‘s very clear your mother has always shown good taste! 

These are just red potatoes halved, drizzled with olive oil, and dusted with salt, pepper, crushed garlic, rosemary, and Parmesan then roasted. I  actually made them yesterday so they were rewarmed in an air fryer.

The Peter Paul is a Napa Valley cab, sorry about that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> From your writings it‘s very clear your mother has always shown good taste!
> 
> These are just red potatoes halved, drizzled with olive oil, and dusted with salt, pepper, crushed garlic, rosemary, and Parmesan then roasted. I  actually made them yesterday so they were rewarmed in an air fryer.
> 
> The Peter Paul is a Napa Valley cab, sorry about that.
> 
> View attachment 1857




Yes, my mother (who did indeed have excellent taste) - would have loved (nay, devoured, and happily demolished a dish of) those potatoes.  

Roasted chicken wings were another particular favourite of hers. 

Ah. I had a feeling that the Peter & Paul "cab" was a wine.....

No wine this evening, but a beer, an IPA, is keeping me company.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee, and studying French.


----------



## Clix Pix

From time to time, gazing out the window at the pouring rain and glad that I ran errands yesterday!   A few projects to do around home today so it can rain all it wants (better rain than the White Stuff!)....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My French class has finished for the night, and I now regret that I didn't open a bottle of good red wine earlier.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Instead of red wine, I had a mug of tea, which went down rather well.


----------



## Alli

My last Live session with Dr. K. Somehow I managed to have him 3 classes in a row. I am actually going to miss listening to him on Monday nights!


----------



## fooferdoggie

goofing up the brakes on my bike. then goofing up on fixing them. but after a mess all over my hands and shop floor got them fixed. I hate my pathetic memory. also forgot my wallet this morning and almost forgot my rain pants. the weather reminded on those.


----------



## Alli

I have nothing on my agenda today. It’s a wonderful feeling! I think I’ll spend some significant time in a nice hot tub.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Complications at the library, as signalled by my online account which informed me that a book that had been marked "in transit" until last night, is now due in January.  The problem is that someone else checked it out, not I.

Anyway, I am now back in the queue to receive it, whenever it does fall due.


----------



## Clix Pix

Huh, SS, that should not have happened.....   In the system my library uses, everything is managed digitally and the reserved/hold item is associated directly with the patron's library card number;   I don't believe that the transaction would go through if someone else with a different library card number attempted to check it out.   Must've been a glitch somewhere!!     Glad you discovered it and that you're now back in the queue to get it next time!    

My big plans for the day?  Run software updates on my various machines and devices.....


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> And I do wonder whether "Peter Paul cab" is a beverage or a dish......



I have zero epicurean taste. I assumed it was something you called for a candy bar that’s too drunk to drive itself home.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Huh, SS, that should not have happened.....   In the system my library uses, everything is managed digitally and the reserved/hold item is associated directly with the patron's library card number;   I don't believe that the transaction would go through if someone else with a different library card number attempted to check it out.   Must've been a glitch somewhere!!     Glad you discovered it and that you're now back in the queue to get it next time!
> 
> My big plans for the day?  Run software updates on my various machines and devices.....




A phone call today - very polite (even laughing) with the library, confirmed that this had happened in a different branch in a different region; the librarian with whom I spoke today thought that Covid complications might have been an issue, as, uniquely, that book was 'in transit' immeediately before the most recent lockdown, - whereas the other books "in transit" only kicked in once libraries re-opened, but seems to have been intercepted somewhere.

Anyway, apologies were tendered; I shall receive it reasonably soon - mine is the next hold, and I shall have plenty else to read in the meantime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A few very pleasant phone calls; one with my Other Brother, another with one of my mother's closest friends (the sort of person with whom she laughed endlessly, and helplessly - a lovely, warm generous, supportive, friendship on both sides), and another with The Cheesemonger, who is a very good friend of mine.


----------



## Clix Pix

After reading various comments on the success or nonsuccess that people were having with doing the latest Big Sur update, I decided not to attempt it today and did some other things instead, along with shooting a few photos, a bit of housekeeping, etc., etc.    Dealt with a few emails along the way as well, including a request from one of the people responsible for our community newsletter to check things over, proofread, before the thing is sent off to the printer.   Unsurprisingly, I found a couple of minor errors plus a rather big one where one of the editors had apparently tried to do some rewording and shortening of a submitted article and only managed to really mangle a sentence, probably in an effort to connect two of them together, which didn't work.  I reworded that, pointed out where the typos were that I'd seen, and returned the document back to the newsletter staff for them to handle.....   The thing is already late in being published, as it should've been out earlier in the autumn.


----------



## Mark

Thomas Veil said:


> I have zero epicurean taste. I assumed it was something you called for a candy bar that’s too drunk to drive itself home.




sometimes you feel like a nut. sometimes you don't.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> the latest Big Sur update




Have taken a pass on Big Sur so far.   It's becoming problematic though since some of the other app updates I permitted to run quit immediately with notification they need Big Sur before can be applied.   Don't really care since they are for stuff like iMovie that I don't use. Just annoying because they are listed as available the same as some other app updates that will run for Catalina.  Up to me to keep a list or else put up with the notices or just go ahead and run the OS upgrade.  Ugh.   My response so far is ignore the rising badge count on Software Update icon in the dock.



Mark said:


> sometimes you feel like a nut. sometimes you don't.




Hah, where is the "groan..." emoticon,  sometimes the one for "wow" is insufficient. 


Among chores today:  rounding up my serious winter outdoor clothes and walking stick for trips to the mailbox. Looks like the weather gods will soon run a beta test of "here's winter!"

Aside from that, was just hanging out today still trying to wind down from four years of wondering what that guy in the WH was up to every morning upon waking.   I will like returning to feeling that that's an optional concern.  These last weeks of TF guy in there now are not helping me get there, but that's on me for reading the papers before mid-afternoon!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Almost got hit my a car on my bike commute hope tonight. it was raining some too and dark. but I have very good lights a 900 lumin's headlight and the same flashing light you cant miss it at all. I always watch cars closely that are pulling out of a driveway or a road I am crossing. going about 18 I have very good brakes and just stopped with my front tire in front of the car. the woman kinda of smiled at me and her kids were smiling and I was screaming cuss words at her. she stopped and then just started to go I had to back up so she did not hit my front wheel.


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> Complications at the library, as signalled by my online account which informed me that a book that had been marked "in transit" until last night, is now due in January.  The problem is that someone else checked it out, not I.
> 
> Anyway, I am now back in the queue to receive it, whenever it does fall due.



This is so annoying. When I first moved to Queens I still had my Brooklyn Library account and would travel a long distance to pick up from the Brooklyn Central branch, to only be told that the item was checked out. There was an honor system and someone was checking out my holds. 3rd time that happened I was livid, informing the staff that the New York system didn't allow checkouts on items reserved for patrons. A couple trips later I actually witnessed someone trying to check out my hold and being informed that it wasn't available for checkout as it had someone else's name and number on the slip (IIRC, the first three letters of the patron's last name and the last four digits of the account number). Took a great deal of restraint to not confront the jackass. Soon afterwards they put holds behind the staff to prevent patrons from checking out reserved items. It would be a couple more years before the system caught to the NYPL system.

After being closed for several weeks, Queens Library had select branches offer To-Go pickups for reserved items. Of course for my first two reserved notices, the items were not at my local branch and no one could understand what caused the hiccup. And no one could assist me in being put at the front of the queue. I stopped reservations for a few months because I didn't want the hassle of going to pick up and not knowing if the damn items would be there. Luckily I receive a free ebook and audiobook monthly through the hubby's Wall Street Journal subscription. That has helped keep me reading the last several months. Thanks to all the stay at home orders and the WSJ freebies I should complete my Goodreads Reading Challenge (52 books for 2020) next week, if not this weekend.


----------



## Clix Pix

At my local library system we are using the patron-help-himself-to-the-holds-on-the-shelf-for him/her, but.....yeah, after reading SS's post and now this latest one, I wouldn't be surprised if occasionally that does fail to work as intended and someone else grabs a tempting book from the "holds" shelf and attempts to check it out.  Ugh!

During the period when our library was closed altogether I made do with reading my way through a stockpile of books I'd accumulated by buying them in bookstores on impulse or ordering from Amazon.....  Now those very books will eventually be donated to the library system once they are ready to receive gifts again.   In the meantime I've picked up a few more books just on the off-chance that we'll have another shutdown and the library will once again not be available to me....  I won't be surprised if that happens either in the next few weeks or pretty soon after the holiday season......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chernow's biography of Grant is now marked "in transit".


----------



## ronntaylor

Clix Pix said:


> At my local library system we are using the patron-help-himself-to-the-holds-on-the-shelf-for him/her, but.....yeah, after reading SS's post and now this latest one, I wouldn't be surprised if occasionally that does fail to work as intended and someone else grabs a tempting book from the "holds" shelf and attempts to check it out.  Ugh!
> 
> During the period when our library was closed altogether I made do with reading my way through a stockpile of books I'd accumulated by buying them in bookstores on impulse or ordering from Amazon.....  Now those very books will eventually be donated to the library system once they are ready to receive gifts again.   In the meantime I've picked up a few more books just on the off-chance that we'll have another shutdown and the library will once again not be available to me....  I won't be surprised if that happens either in the next few weeks or pretty soon after the holiday season......



I'm almost embarrassed by the amount of books on my "To Be Read" pile. Most were highly anticipated, but often I would impulse buy at local bookstores. Staff recommendations, occasional new reads by authors in attendance and on a few rare occasions, I would tell the staff to toss in a recommendation.


----------



## Clix Pix

During the shutdown in the spring I worked my way through most of my stockpile and now here I am starting a new one!  If we have a second shutdown I'm prepared!  

I try not to buy books which I can check out from the library -- however, some interesting titles aren't available there or they are something I want to read immediately and there's a long queue in the Holds/Reserves, so I'll just go ahead and buy anyway.


----------



## ronntaylor

Clix Pix said:


> During the shutdown in the spring I worked my way through most of my stockpile and now here I am starting a new one!  If we have a second shutdown I'm prepared!
> 
> I try not to buy books which I can check out from the library -- however, some interesting titles aren't available there or they are something I want to read immediately and there's a long queue in the Holds/Reserves, so I'll just go ahead and buy anyway.




I've read about a dozen books from my TBR pile. Unfortunately, I've added at least 20 to it since the Pandemic. Plan to only read from the pile weekends for the foreseeable future. Given the coming 2nd wave, I think I'll have plenty of time to read. The approaching storm is putting a damper on my speed walking for the next 2-3 days as well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

As I think it almost inevitable that further lock-downs will occur, it makes sense to have some (several) books set aside to read.

For me, that is not a problem; I always have books to hand, and love losing myself in a book.


----------



## Alli

Phone visit with the sleep doctor this morning. Rx so I can get new hoses and stuff for my CPAP. I’ve finally found my perfect mask.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Saw one of my mother's best friends today for a socially distanced coffee - my first such gathering in months and months - in an elegant, 19th century hotel, in the city centre.

It was lovely to catch up over coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Also managed a to fit in a hair cut.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Saw one of my mother's best friends today for a socially distanced coffee - my first such gathering in months and months - in an elegant, 19th century, hotel in the city centre.




How great you could manage something like that for a change-up to the more remote forms of communication so prevalent now.   Emails and texts shared amongst my kin and friends after the snowstorm in the Northeast here were peppered with remarks hoping for renewal of in-person meetings "in the spring..."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> How great you could manage something like that for a change-up to the more remote forms of communication so prevalent now.   Emails and texts shared amongst my kin and friends after the snowstorm in the Northeast here were peppered with remarks hoping for renewal of in-person meetings "in the spring..."




Well, it is the pre-Christmas "relaxation" period, although I anticipate yet another lockdown, (our third) either immediately before or immediately after, Christmas.

As a matter of fact, this was my first social coffee outside my own house in around ten months.

My mother's old friend - 79 and counting, but lucid and very funny - had arranged to meet me earlier in the week, but had cancelled as she didn't feel well. 

On the day of my mother's funeral, two years ago, she had said that she wished to keep the friendship she had enjoyed with my mother alive and expressed the wish that we would keep in  touch, and - to my delighted surprise (for she has an exceptionally happy marriage, adored children and grandchildren, ran a very successful business for years, and nowadays, has many, many health problems which she faces cheerfully) - she has been as good as her word, and, since then, we have met roughly twice a year until this year. 

She and my mother were invariably in stitches of laughter on their outings, they always had such fun together.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Also managed a to fit in a hair cut.




And a comment was made on the fact that my (dark) hair. is (clearly, evidently, manifestly) greying......hm.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just received a note from the library to the effect that Ron Chernow's book (biography) on Alexander Hamilton has arrived, so I shall head in to the city and pick up the three books that now await me.

Today, I also plan to pay some bills, and post a few Christmas cards (to brothers).

A wash has been put on, and, to my surprise, a chap turned up to read the electricity meter - for, I have received estimated bills since Covid struck in February/March.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trotted to the local shop for some necessities (milk, butter, etc) and fell into (a lengthy) conversation with a (suitably masked) neighbour who is a retired history teacher, whom I met just outside the shop.

Two former history teachers will always have  - or find - a lot to discuss.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paid a few bills, posted a few Christmas cards, (to my brothers), and paid a visit to the library where I returned two books, and collected three that awaited me (Ron Chernow's biography of Alexander Hamilton and two by the excellent Margaret MacMillan).

And I also managed to visit an Asian shop where a few necessities (sambal oelek, rendang paste, and kecap manis, among others) were purchased.  

The French bakery also received a visit - hence I have fresh, French bread to hand - as did a local store for beer.

And a neighbour invited me in for a socially distanced coffee; I have had two coffees with two different people over the past two days, which is more than has occurred in my entire social life over the past ten months.

So, a day of books, booze, bread, and coffee.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Phone visit with the sleep doctor this morning.




Is your doctor's name Danny Torrance ... ?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

There shall be a beer or two this evening, to keep me company.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Is your doctor's name Danny Torrance ... ?



Sleep doctor. Not Doctor Sleep. (Wasn’t that a great book, though?!)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just as I had poured my beer, (an IPA), my brother - Decent Brother phoned.

That was an hour and a half ago, but we had an excellent chat.

And now, to greet my beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And another chat, of around an hour or so, with Decent Brother.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Horrid hailstones here, and thus, decided to forego a trip to the farmers' market; however, they will also have a special mid-week Christmas market this coming Wednesday, and I shall pay that a visit, in lieu of today.

So, bedlinen changed instead; and the neighbour I had coffee with yesterday dropped off some mineral water (sparkling) and some crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins) this morning.


----------



## Clix Pix

Debating about whether to go out today and pick up the book that is being held for me at the library or wait and go on Monday when maybe it won't be as cold out....   I'm such a wuss about cold weather!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Debating about whether to go out today and pick up the book that is being held for me at the library or wait and go on Monday when maybe it won't be as cold out....   I'm such a wuss about cold weather!




Not a fan - at all - of cold weather, myself.

At the moment, am preparing dinner: Pasta in Gorgonzola sauce (melted Gorgonzola and double cream) with shredded kale.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner - pasta, my own Gorgonzola sauce (melted Gorgonzola Cremosa, in generous quantities, and organic double cream) with shredded kale (cooked in the Gorgonzola sauce), tasty and simple - devoured.  

Now, to attend to matters relating to washing up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A restorative post prandial nap.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Sleep doctor. Not Doctor Sleep. (Wasn’t that a great book, though?!)




I actually haven't read it.  The wife did, we both saw the movie, and FYI, we did a rewatch, but it was the Director's Cut the second time and it's significantly better (so if you haven't seen it, track down the DC).


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> I actually haven't read it.  The wife did, we both saw the movie, and FYI, we did a rewatch, but it was the Director's Cut the second time and it's significantly better (so if you haven't seen it, track down the DC).



I don’t watch the movie if I’ve enjoyed the book. You cannot compress a King novel into a two hour movie. Period.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Attended church today, by invitation, and read a reading - in what amounts to my annual visit - mainly in commemoration of my mother, the anniversary of whose death is tomorrow.


----------



## fooferdoggie

got the second shingles vaccine today. the first time it took a day or two for my harm to hurt but it was really sore a few hours later. last ne made me pretty tiered in the middle of the day the next day but I also had the flue shot at the same time.  but this time I woke up so tired and exhausted. I was told it would be worse than last time. I wanted Ito ut of the way so when the covid vaccine comes around I could handle it.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Also managed a to fit in a hair cut.



With or without a mask? Not asked to put you on the spot. I’ve had 2 haircuts since COVID hit. The barber wears a mask, I wear a mask, and I take it off one ear at a time so they can do my side burns.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> got the second shingles vaccine today. the first time it took a day or two for my harm to hurt but it was really sore a few hours later. last ne made me pretty tiered in the middle of the day the next day but I also had the flue shot at the same time.  but this time I woke up so tired and exhausted. I was told it would be worse than last time. I wanted Ito ut of the way so when the covid vaccine comes around I could handle it.



Just got my second of the series shingles shot last week. I felt a little off for a day before it passed.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> Just got my second of th series shingles shot last week. I felt a little off for a day before it passed.



my wife had shingles when she was around 45 it was so bad.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> my wife had shingles when she was around 45 it was so bad.



I also had the old shingles shot about 10 years ago, reported not to be as effective as this new shot.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> With or without a mask? Not asked to put you on the spot. I’ve had 2 haircuts since COVID hit. The barber wears a mask, I wear a mask, and I take it off one ear at a time so they can do my side burns.




With, and the mask was removed (by the loops) when the hair over/around/behind my ears was being cut.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> got the second shingles vaccine today. the first time it took a day or two for my harm to hurt but it was really sore a few hours later. last ne made me pretty tiered in the middle of the day the next day but I also had the flue shot at the same time.  but this time I woke up so tired and exhausted. I was told it would be worse than last time. I wanted Ito ut of the way so when the covid vaccine comes around I could handle it.




Shingles is profoundly unpleasant - I write as someone who has had it as an adult.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> my wife had shingles when she was around 45 it was so bad.




I can sympathise, - completely - having suffered from a bad bout of shingles; now that you mention it, I was in my early 40s, as well, when I contracted shingles.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> got the second shingles vaccine today. the first time it took a day or two for my harm to hurt but it was really sore a few hours later. last ne made me pretty tiered in the middle of the day the next day but I also had the flue shot at the same time.  but this time I woke up so tired and exhausted. I was told it would be worse than last time. I wanted Ito ut of the way so when the covid vaccine comes around I could handle it.



I do that next month. My arm hurt for days after the first one. Not looking forward to the second.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> With or without a mask? Not asked to put you on the spot. I’ve had 2 haircuts since COVID hit. The barber wears a mask, I wear a mask, and I take it off one ear at a time so they can do my side burns.



I have been doing my husband’s hair for a couple of years now. Turned out to be an experience we both rather enjoy. Fortunately, his hair does not require much styling.

I’m going to the salon with my BFF tomorrow since we’re both on winter break. I have seen her at a distance exactly once since the pandemic started. And neither of us has had a pedicure since last February. So we will mask up (I’m breaking out the one with the electric fan!) and we’re going to a high-end place for pedicures. I shall report back.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> I do that next month. My arm hurt for days after the first one. Not looking forward to the second.



ya mine took a day the first time this time right away I had the flue shot last time so both arms hurt.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother has been the phone for the past 50 minutes, and we had a very good chat.

As tomorrow is the anniversary of my mother's death, and, as he attended the church service today (by webcam), as always, we had plenty to discuss.


----------



## fooferdoggie

stupid lower back is hurting. wonder fi it is a side effect too the vaccine I don't get back aches like that. it was fine riding our bike it only hurts when I walk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> stupid lower back is hurting. wonder fi it is a side effect too the vaccine I don't get back aches like that. it was fine riding our bike it only hurts when I walk.




Have you a proper - i.e. ergonomic - chair?


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> stupid lower back is hurting. wonder fi it is a side effect too the vaccine I don't get back aches like that. it was fine riding our bike it only hurts when I walk.




It's certainly in the list of side effects,i.e., joint pain.  I'd try some OTC pain killer(s), Ibuprofen, Acetaminophen, etc., whatever is safe (and has a history of good results) for you.


----------



## fooferdoggie

yes but I don't sit a lot I am a woodworker it just started after. woke up. feels kind of like my arm thats hurting too. I was told it would be worse with the second dose. I felt loin I needed to go back to sleep when I woke up.
cant take any pain meds they hurt my esophagus way too much. just sitting here is ok. our bike ride was fine too just walking around makes it hurt. we rode 14 miles all in the rain today.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> stupid lower back is hurting. wonder fi it is a side effect too the vaccine I don't get back aches like that. it was fine riding our bike it only hurts when I walk.



Could be the vaccine, though it is usually muscles and smaller joints. Should be transient. Regardless: 


DT said:


> It's certainly in the list of side effects,i.e., joint pain.  I'd try some OTC pain killer(s), Ibuprofen, Acetaminophen, etc., whatever is safe (and has a history of good results) for you.



That. Ibuprofen 800mg if you don't have sensitive stomach, high blood pressure, or kidney disease. Acetaminophen 1000mg if you do, but your liver is fine


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> yes but I don't sit a lot I am a woodworker it just started after. woke up. feels kind of like my arm thats hurting too. I was told it would be worse with the second dose. I felt loin I needed to go back to sleep when I woke up.
> cant take any pain meds they hurt my esophagus way too much. just sitting here is ok. our bike ride was fine too just walking around makes it hurt. we rode 14 miles all in the rain today.



Tylenol it is then.


----------



## User.45

Someone put me out of my misery. Working on a job talk for tomorrow. I learned in the process that it's quite difficult to put 12 years worth of research, and future research proposals in a 30min talk.


----------



## fooferdoggie

PearsonX said:


> Could be the vaccine, though it is usually muscles and smaller joints. Should be transient. Regardless:



ya it feels like muscle in my back then my actual back. its low and on my left same side as my arm.


----------



## fooferdoggie

PearsonX said:


> Tylenol it is then.



nope that is hard on it too. its what got my esophagus really bad when I had to take it so much for a torn rotator cuff that and antiimflamitories. (or however yo spell it) I might take it once that will only hurt a little. I am very careful about hurting myself because I don't have any form of relief anymore. plus most pain meds don't do a lot for me. like morphine just give me a headache.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> nope that is hard on it too. its what got my esophagus really bad when I had to take it so much for a torn rotator cuff that and antiimflamitories. (or however yo spell it) I might take it once that will only hurt a little. I am very careful about hurting myself because I don't have any form of relief anymore. plus most pain meds don't do a lot for me. like morphine just give me a headache.



Tylenol is usually well tolerated even for people with bad reflux. I can't take Ibuprofen for more than 2-3 doses (a day). Which is frustrating because Ibuprofen is a great anti-inflammatory and is perfect for this kind of "immune complexes floating around and getting precipitated in muscles" sort of pain. 

Opioids are not great anyway, so you didn't lose much. Though I have to say I've never ever had taken any of those except for codeine for cough and that acts on a slightly different opioid receptor.


----------



## fooferdoggie

PearsonX said:


> Tylenol is usually well tolerated even for people with bad reflux. I can't take Ibuprofen for more than 2-3 doses (a day). Which is frustrating because Ibuprofen is a great anti-inflammatory and is perfect for this kind of "immune complexes floating around and getting precipitated in muscles" sort of pain.
> 
> Opioids are not great anyway, so you didn't lose much. Though I have to say I've never ever had taken any of those except for codeine for cough and that acts on a slightly different opioid receptor.



I don't really have reflux anymore. I have esophageal hypersensitivity so many things irritate it including wearing a mask. al the meds that should help make it worse. I have had reflux my whole life since a little kids and it trashed it bad.I found what was causing it is carbs my body hates carbs they do so many things to me including really bad heartburn. I am very careful most of the time on food. all I get to drink on a regular basis is water and unsweetened almond milk


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> I don't really have reflux anymore. I have esophageal hypersensitivity so many things irritate it including wearing a mask. al the meds that should help make it worse. I have had reflux my whole life since a little kids and it trashed it bad.I found what was causing it is carbs my body hates carbs they do so many things to me including really bad heartburn. I am very careful most of the time on food. all I get to drink on a regular basis is water and unsweetened almond milk



Did you get it checked?


----------



## fooferdoggie

god yes the worst day of my life had a big tube shoved down my nose to check how week my esophagus worked then I had to wear this for 24 hours to check my stomach ph. but I had been no carb for 6 months and my heartburn was about gone so it was a waste of time. docs all they did was throw the usually heartburn meds at much and never really helped. I had to take my heath into my own hands to get better. I had to strictly control what I eat to get better. Idid find a good GP that listened and gave me ideas. I went to a higher end provider this year hoping I would get some help but it was actually worse so going back to her.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> god yes the worst day of my life had a big tube shoved down my nose to check how week my esophagus worked then I had to wear this for 24 hours to check my stomach ph. but I had been no carb for 6 months and my heartburn was about gone so it was a waste of time. docs all they did was throw the usually heartburn meds at much and never really helped. I had to take my heath into my own hands to get better. I had to strictly control what I eat to get better. Idid find a good GP that listened and gave me ideas. I went to a higher end provider this year hoping I would get some help but it was actually worse so going back to her.
> View attachment 1969



Glad you did it. This esophageal manometer is one of the most ridiculous test I've ever ordered (1x). They made sure you don't have a precancerous/cancerous condition and you don't have esophageal mucous rings. Sometimes ruling out the need for an intervention is the best news you can  get.


----------



## fooferdoggie

PearsonX said:


> Glad you did it. This esophageal manometer is one of the most ridiculous test I've ever ordered (1x). They made sure you don't have a precancerous/cancerous condition and you don't have esophageal mucous rings. Sometimes ruling out the need for an intervention is the best news you can  get.



I do have barrets esophagus and I knew I had a hiatal hernia they found that when I was 11. it is fairly large but I agree with the surgeon that it was not causing my heartburn. I thin kits a lot of problems I had way too many antibiotics hen I was in my 20's and it screwed up my gut bacteria real bad. because of it I need up with all of the food intolerances. so I am stuck with protein only with veggies a few times week to be healthy. cabs tear me up so much in the long run I don't even get energy from them. but docs are pretty lost with me. Since all of the usual treatments did not work they gave up. I have not found anything new I can add to my diet only one food worked and that was unsweetened almond milk. I have not found any meds I can take or even electrolyte to help with cramps. I can handle a basic multivitamin and some fibre but my diet is super limited. also I had two of the looks down my esophagus that was not a big deal they just knock you out.


----------



## fooferdoggie

looks like the back is easing up and my arm too. it was sure strange. I hope the covid vaccine is not as bad.


----------



## Zoidberg

Huntn said:


> With or without a mask? Not asked to put you on the spot. I’ve had 2 haircuts since COVID hit. The barber wears a mask, I wear a mask, and I take it off one ear at a time so they can do my side burns.



Just one proper haircut here. The other haircut was a self-inflicted buzzcut, and it left me looking like an emoji.

It’s grown back now and I should really get it sorted, but with the increase in cases and the new strain floating around, I’m staying home.


----------



## Huntn

despondentdiver said:


> Just one proper haircut here. The other haircut was self-inflicted buzzcut, and it left me looking like an emoji.
> 
> It’s grown back now and I should really get it sorted, but with the increase in cases and the new strain floating around, I’m staying home.



When I go for a long period of time without  one, I trim over my ears, not difficult, and let the back get long. Before the last hair cut, almost reached pony tail status that I’ve threatened my wife with since retirement.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m with you guys. I’ve had only two real haircuts since April. The rest have been self-trims around my ears—with one of those small personal grooming tools that’s meant for nose hairs and the like. (Okay: A, don’t laugh; and B, yes, it does take forever.)

I keep telling myself it wouldn’t make sense to buy a real trimmer for the few months left ‘til I get my vaccination, but it’s getting pretty long again and I’m tired of bringing a butter knife to a sword fight, so to speak.* *


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Was reading - History's People: Personalities And The Past - Margaret MacMillan - in bed this morning. 

And am thinking of my mother; today - well, tonight, just before midnight - is the second anniversary of her death.


----------



## DT

I went self buzz cut years ago, I'm pretty good at it, I mean, it's not difficult, there's just a few techniques to make it really clean and consistent.  So the last several months haven't changed my haircut process


----------



## Huntn

Today I’m trying out Liftime Fitness as my new gym/pool choice and making a decision about dumping the YMCA.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cleaned some silverware; antique silver fish forks and fish knives, with ivory handles.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, SS, I recalled that the anniversary of your mother's death was right around this time......  I hope you are looking back on happier times, recalling cherished memories....   I imagine that you will be talking with both brothers again, too, today or this evening and probably again tomorrow as well, along with of course, on Christmas Day.

Silver polish is on my shopping list for when I get to the grocery store tomorrow.  Thought I had some, but when I got it out in preparation for the task ahead,  looked, saw that the container is nearly empty, so time for new!  Definitely need to do some polishing in the next couple of days.....even if it is just me dining on my own for Christmas dinner.   Time for the Spode Christmas plates and dishes, the Waterford crystal, the sterling silver....

I had a busy day,  what with getting over to the library to grab my reserved book before it was taken off the Holds shelf, and prior to that, stopping at the dumpster to get rid of trash, then at the nearby recycling area to get rid of cardboard and other recyclables.  I also had to run over to a neighbor's unit to pick up 28 copies of our community newsletter.   After I was home from the library I went around leaving a copy at each unit's door in my building and the one next to mine.   I'd been hoping that this issue would include one of the photos of Alfred that I'd submitted to the editors, but instead they chose one of the Black-Crowned Night Heron standing on the rocks near the footbridge.   This article was the remainder of what I'd written and provided last summer, and the editors had at that time truncated the article, which was too long (now that I've actually seen the newsletter and have a better idea of length requirements, whatever I write and submit will be shorter next time).    It's fun to see my writing in print!

It was good that I waited until today to go to the library to fetch my book, since the weather is much nicer this afternoon than it was last week.  47 degrees Fahrenheit feels much more pleasant than low-30's!


----------



## DT

We __were__ going to ride around - top down  - and check out some lights, a couple of major displays in the area, but Wed is looking better for the weather.

Tonight, definitely will be experiencing this:









						The ‘Great’ Conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn
					

Skywatchers are in for an end-of-year treat. What has become known popularly as the “Christmas Star” is an especially vibrant planetary conjunction easily visible in the evening sky over the next two weeks as the bright planets Jupiter and Saturn come together, culminating on the night of Dec. 21.




					www.nasa.gov


----------



## Clix Pix

Our night sky is likely to be cloudy,  as right now it is already overcast, so I doubt that I'll be able to see much here, unfortunately.....


----------



## User.45

Survived my job talk. Went great (I think), especially considering that I put together something relatively complex in 12 hours. 
At this point I've lined up pretty good options, and I deserve a (few) drink(s).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some years ago, when flush with funds, I treated myself to a beautiful antique canteen of fish knives and fish forks, solid silver with ivory handles; as much of my Christmas dining will take the form of fish, it seemed a good idea to clean the silver - a job I have always enjoyed, even as a child, my mother used to encourage me to clean and polish the silver - in advance of Yuletide dining and repasts.  

For, as mother used to say, Christmas Day is not the day to start thinking of cleaning the silver.....


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Some years ago, when flush with funds, I treated myself to a beautiful antique canteen of fish knives and fish forks, solid silver with ivory handles; as much of my Christmas dining will take the form of fish, it seemed a good idea to clean the silver - a job I have always enjoyed, even as a child, my mother used to encourage me to clean and polish the silver - in advance of Yuletide dining and repasts.
> 
> For, as mother used to say, Christmas Day is not the day to start thinking of cleaning the silver.....



We have a silver set from my Aunt. It’s basically never used.  The trend in the US is that crystal, china, and silverware as in real silver, was on the way out as a choice with young adults as far back as the 1990s. They don’t seem to want big furniture either.


----------



## fooferdoggie

And of course a pipe sprang a leak under our manufactured house. such fun getting under there with the wet insulation to fix it. lucky my back does not hurt much now.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Catching up with an old friend whilst keeping an eye on the football. He's not exactly happy he can't see all his family at Christmas. With 6 kids all living at home, that sounds like more than enough people in one house for me!


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> And of course a pipe sprang a leak under our manufactured house. such fun getting under there with the wet insulation to fix it. lucky my back does not hurt much now.



Does your house sit on a foundation? A PVC pipe, and do you live in a cold climate? Apologies if I should know the last.


----------



## Alli

Met my friend at the spa today. Fabulous setup. We were the only ones in the area getting pedis. So just the two of us and the two women working on our feet/legs. It was divine. And it was so nice just sitting somewhere other than the living room, and talking to someone else, even if we were all masked up and couldn’t see each other’s faces. It was the perfect wind down to the semester for both of us.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> Does your house sit on a foundation? A PVC pipe, and do you live in a cold climate? Apologies if I should know the last.



no its a manufactured home so plastic and wet insulation.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> We have a silver set from my Aunt. It’s basically never used.  The trend in the US is that crystal, china, and silverware as in real silver, was on the way out as a choice with young adults as far back as the 1990s. They don’t seem to want big furniture either.




Yeah, we're about really functional living, doodads, knick knacks, whatnot, that's not used regularly, we don't own, or cleaned out, heck, even the stuff that would've wound up in my hands from the folks house I gave away, sold, etc., just no interest.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> We have a silver set from my Aunt. It’s basically never used.  The trend in the US is that crystal, china, and silverware as in real silver, was on the way out as a choice with young adults as far back as the 1990s. They don’t seem to want big furniture either.




Well, I use the crystal (my own, but also antique, Waterford, Lismore pattern) daily; my water and wine (and orange juice) are always served in crystal, the kind that gives a lovely pealing sound if you ping, or click, a finger at it); if you have the good stuff, such lovely stuff, why not use it every day and enjoy the sheer pleasure of using it, rather than reserving it for special occasions, sitting rigid with terror that it may, or will, break.

Likewise, silver.  Use it, and enjoy it.

Besides, I like beautiful things, love beauty, elegance, craftsmanship, art, but - above all - I like to handle, or use, beautifully crafted things.  


Apple fanboy said:


> Catching up with an old friend whilst keeping an eye on the football. He's not exactly happy he can't see all his family at Christmas. With 6 kids all living at home, that sounds like more than enough people in one house for me!




Just spent an hour catching up with my friends in Bristol; they had remembered about my mum, and wrote yesterday and today; so, we chatted at length this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I dine at a table, laid, or dressed, with a proper table cloth (French, cotton), place mats (leather, American), coasters, (leather, British, or American, depending on mood), large napkins (cotton, French), and with crockery (Italian), and cutlery (Japanese, or English, or German, modern or antique, depending on the dish and my mood), and glassware (Waterford crystal, antique).

Thus, every meal, even when dining "toute seule", - which is my norm in these Covid times - is treated as an occasion.


----------



## Gutwrench

I just made a millionaire BLT and left the plate on the arm of the couch as I fetched the iPad. I returned to find it being devoured by two  .   

Apparently it was good.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Some years ago, when flush with funds, I treated myself to a beautiful antique canteen of fish knives and fish forks, solid silver with ivory handles; as much of my Christmas dining will take the form of fish, it seemed a good idea to clean the silver - a job I have always enjoyed, even as a child, my mother used to encourage me to clean and polish the silver - in advance of Yuletide dining and repasts.
> 
> For, as mother used to say, Christmas Day is not the day to start thinking of cleaning the silver.....



Yuletide. I think I've learned about 50 new words from you and @lizkat thus far.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I just made a millionaire BLT and left the plate on the arm of the couch as I fetched the iPad. I returned to find it being devoured by two  .
> 
> Apparently it was good.




And was there the remotest trace of guilt on those greedy (but doubtless, satisfied) canine features?



PearsonX said:


> Yuletide. I think I've learned about 50 new words from you and @lizkat thus far.



Thank you.

I do love the English language.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> And was there the remotest trace of guilt on those greedy (but doubtless, satisfied) canine features?
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I do love the English language.




 not a trace. And they probably expect dinner on time too. They’re all lying motionless in different spots like pythons who just ate zebras.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> I do have barrets esophagus and I knew I had a hiatal hernia they found that when I was 11. it is fairly large but I agree with the surgeon that it was not causing my heartburn. I thin kits a lot of problems I had way too many antibiotics hen I was in my 20's and it screwed up my gut bacteria real bad. because of it I need up with all of the food intolerances. so I am stuck with protein only with veggies a few times week to be healthy. cabs tear me up so much in the long run I don't even get energy from them. but docs are pretty lost with me. Since all of the usual treatments did not work they gave up. I have not found anything new I can add to my diet only one food worked and that was unsweetened almond milk. I have not found any meds I can take or even electrolyte to help with cramps. I can handle a basic multivitamin and some fibre but my diet is super limited. also I had two of the looks down my esophagus that was not a big deal they just knock you out.



Yup, my concern was Barrett's. I don't know much about the rest.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> I dine at a table, laid, or dressed, with a proper table cloth (French, cotton), place mats (leather, American), large napkins (cotton, French), and with crockery (Italian), and cutlery (Japanese, or English, or German, modern or antique, depending on the dish and my mood), and glassware (Waterford crystal, antique).
> 
> Thus, every meal, even when dining "toute seule", - which is my norm in these Covid times - is treated as an occasion.



Most of the time when I'm dining alone I am really not all that interested in the process:  just heat up something, eat it, satisfy the natural needs, do the rinsing-up and then get back to what really interests me....


----------



## fooferdoggie

PearsonX said:


> Yup, my concern was Barrett's. I don't know nothing about the rest.



barrettes does not really cause any symptoms. the rest is a cluster fuck and no one has a clue about. but going through all of this taught me the difference between heartburn and esophagus pain they are two different things. I used to have heartburn 20 times a day or al the time now I may not have it at all for days or just here and there. its a huge difference.


----------



## fooferdoggie

well got the stuff I needed to fix the leak got to love these shark bite fittings. I just pulled the tubing up through the hole found the bad spot and cut it out with some pruning shears and pushed on the new fitting and it was done.  I was home so early we went on a bike ride it was 55 and sprinkling so we wore light rain stuff. well of course about half way there it started pouring and the wind was about 20mph or so gusts and it hurt to get hit by the rain. the light rain gear was not up to that and we were soaked. I guess should have put on my usual gear but thought I would get too hot. silly me.


----------



## DT

Hahaha, why does this make you sad ... ?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Most of the time when I'm dining alone I am really not all that interested in the process:  just heat up something, eat it, satisfy the natural needs, do the rinsing-up and then get back to what really interests me....




Treating meals with respect, savouring repasts, learning to treat it as something to be relished, or as occasions - the joy of a serious repast, or shared dining (and shared meals, dining out, fine dining, is one of the things I miss most under current Covid conditions) rather than food serving as functional fuel, is something that I really only learned to appreciate, relish, savour, enjoy on a lengthy visit to stay with a wonderful French family in Paris, France, as a teenager, where I had an epiphany concerning how to live life.

And, in fairness, my family - to a considerable extent - for, my mother had always insisted that the family dine together and talk together over meals - TV was not permitted when we dined, a rule I follow rigidly myself, with the added amendment that mobile phones (cell phones) are also prohibited at the dinner table - went along with my idea that meals should be enjoyed, - not bolted - the food appreciated and savoured (especially if the cook went to any real trouble when preparing the meal) not wolfed.

At least, at week-ends, we took time to slowly eat meals - my mother loved the ideal of continental dining, the reality, a little less; week-days were different, some of the time, as people did have things to do, - movies, plays, talks, classes, concerts, pubs - but, still, manners  and consideration were expected at the table, and that is where much by way of family conversations took place.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Received a note from the library; another book has arrived.  

And a wash is on.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> well got the stuff I needed to fix the leak got to love these shark bite fittings. I just pulled the tubing up through the hole found the bad spot and cut it out with some pruning shears and pushed on the new fitting and it was done.




I saw those last time I was in the hardware store for some plumbing supplies, I stood there having a DIY-er Geek moment over them, very slick.


----------



## DT

Oh wow, the convergence was really neat last night, we busted out the telescope, got a good look (well, for a lower powered scope), the moon was big and bright and it looked amazing through the scope last night!  We all just sat in the street for an hour   Weather was nice, like upper 40s, we get the weather advantage being a couple of blocks from the ocean (and 2 from the intracoastal), warmer when it's cooler, cooler when it's hotter (inland).

We're also pretty isolated from light pollution, so it's a great location - it should be nicely visible the next couple of nights as well.


----------



## DT

About to make the "final" Xmas supply run, mostly for cookie supplies, wife is doing a few different ones this year, they all sound pretty amazing.  Big ham thawing in the fridge, final gifts arriving, doing a product runthrough this morning (followed by some rapid additional updates I haven't completed yet).  Work, but fun.

54° F and sunny,  so for the drive, the top stays down


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> I saw those last time I was in the hardware store for some plumbing supplies, I stood there having a DIY-er Geek moment over them, very slick.



they are great. we have this crappy clvc stuff and it was a real pain to connect it. these guys just push on and they are easily removed too. I had to replace a frozen line in the middle of winter it was so much easier. replaced all the failed toilet valves too with good ones.


----------



## Alli

Today, a Publix run. We’re all out of ice lollies. I hope they have some of the raspberry ones in stock.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Most of the time when I'm dining alone I am really not all that interested in the process:  just heat up something, eat it, satisfy the natural needs, do the rinsing-up and then get back to what really interests me....




I love to cook so it does all depend on what else I was doing when I realize it's going to be time to either induge in that activity or else start scrounging around in freezer for evidence of the last time I did that.   But when it comes to eating a meal with some remembered respect for a family meal,  sometimes I set up for dinner as if for on holidays at my grandparents' place...   but other times (notably when I was in the middle of something fascinating in the studio but my stomach started growling!) I can even be found standing at the kitchen counter in front of the microwave eating whatever just got nuked in there off a paper plate.    "Don't judge," I used to tell the cats, standing there in case something good fell onto the floor.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dashed into the library to pick up my book (three more are "in transit" but I doubt that I shall lay eyes on them before Christmas, and, with more lockdowns planned, I may not meet them before the New Year), visit the Asian store, where a number of purchases were made (Jasmine rice, Sriracha mayo, galangal, Japanese ramen noodles, frozen lime leaves, lemongrass, and fish sauce; last week, I had purchased rendang paste, Sambal oelek, and kecap manis).  

And Ethiopian coffee.

And beer, which shall be delivered presently.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Today, a Publix run.




Whew.  Just got back from there, it was a bit of a Charlie Foxtrot ...

Hahaha, I could tell the cashier was like, "OK, this is a lot of butter" (10 sticks ...), follow by, "Oh wow, this is also a lot of cheese ..."

I said, "Yeah, I'm sitting around the next two weeks eating a butter and cheese ..." 

The drive, while short, was spectacular


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Yeah, we're about really functional living, doodads, knick knacks, whatnot, that's not used regularly, we don't own, or cleaned out, heck, even the stuff that would've wound up in my hands from the folks house I gave away, sold, etc., just no interest.



It’s interesting because antiques have always intrigued me. There was a surge In antiques in the 1980s. Maybe that interest will return. Dislike of old stuff in Japan allowed me to buy what I imagine to be a used very expensive wedding kimono for about $100 that we have on display in our dining room along with the massive China hutch.


No idea why this photo is on it’s side.​


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, I use the crystal (my own, but also antique, Waterford, Lismore pattern) daily; my water and wine (and orange juice) are always served in crystal, the kind that gives a lovely pealing sound if you ping, or click, a finger at it); if you have the good stuff, such lovely stuff, why not use it every day and enjoy the sheer pleasure of using it, rather than reserving it for special occasions, sitting rigid with terror that it may, or will, break.
> 
> Likewise, silver.  Use it, and enjoy it.
> 
> Besides, I like beautiful things, love beauty, elegance, craftsmanship, art, but - above all - I like to handle, or use, beautifully crafted things.
> 
> 
> Just spent an hour catching up with my friends in Bristol; they had remembered about my mum, and wrote yesterday and today; so, we chatted at length this evening.



We love our depression glass and crystal, just don’t seem to get it out to enjoy.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, for Christmas Day I am going to make a point of serving myself nicely, using the "good" stuff: the Spode Christmas plates, the sterling silver flatware, the crystal.....    But for everyday, I tend to be quite casual!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> We love our depression glass and crystal, just don’t seem to get it out to enjoy.




Use it; use it everyday, - it is designed to be used rather than simply admired - so that using it becomes "normal" rather than something reserved for, and reached for (with trepidation), solely on special occasions.  

At the moment, the glass of mineral water I have to hand (always), is served in a large, Waterford crystal (Lismore pattern) highball tumbler, and all the better for it.


----------



## Clix Pix

I know we've had this discussion before, SS, and I quite agree with you in theory but somehow I rarely act upon it!  Once in a while I'll pull out a Waterford goblet or tumbler, even if it's only for juice or beer, but it is really the rare time these days when I get out the good china and silver.   Somehow, yes, the beer or juice always tastes better in Waterford crystal!


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> It’s interesting because antiques have always intrigued me. There was a surge In antiques in the 1980s. Maybe that interest will return. Dislike of old stuff in Japan allowed me to buy what I imagine to be a used very expensive wedding kimono for about $100 that we have on display in our dining room along with the massive China hutch.
> 
> View attachment 2009
> No idea why this photo is on it’s side.​




That's actually very cool to me, I have a real Kimono from the 60s, and several bits of really neat Japanese pieces, it's something I'm really into.  My Great Aunt, who was quite a name in the Jacksonville area decades ago, collected quite a bit, I wound up with some.  Of course, many Japanese items were lost/destroyed during/post WWII.

She had this one amazing chair, it's a red dragon, my folks had a wedding day photo shot with it, I wound up with it, and when I got married we re-created the same pose, with the same chair   It's actually in storage now, while it's not displayed, it's one of the new rare things I'll keep.

I have a couple of items I need to get a better evaluation on, one is a Capodimonte porcelain plaque, the appraiser said at the time, he had seen one like it sell for ~$12K.

Oh, your photo probably just lost the EXIF orientation data or something ...


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> That's actually very cool to me, I have a real Kimono from the 60s, and several bits of really neat Japanese pieces, it's something I'm really into.  My Great Aunt, who was quite a name in the Jacksonville area decades ago, collected quite a bit, I wound up with some.  Of course, many Japanese items were lost/destroyed during/post WWII.
> 
> She had this one amazing chair, it's a red dragon, my folks had a wedding day photo shot with it, I wound up with it, and when I got married we re-created the same pose, with the same chair   It's actually in storage now, while it's not displayed, it's one of the new rare things I'll keep.
> 
> I have a couple of items I need to get a better evaluation on, one is a Capodimonte porcelain plaque, the appraiser said at the time, he had seen one like it sell for ~$12K.
> 
> Oh, your photo probably just lost the EXIF orientation data or something ...
> 
> View attachment 2011



I took the picture with my iPad, verify it’s  orientation during upload, but then it comes out sideways in the post. How can I avoid that?


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I took the picture with my iPad, verify it’s  orientation during upload, but then it comes out sideways in the post. How can I avoid that?




Yeah, so this is a little tricky.   When you take a photo with a "smart device", the relative up is stored with the image, so "up" us always up, even if the photo was taken with the camera oriented such that the image would be 90° left or right (or even 180° upside down).  When you send the photo, whether that's Airdrop, uploading through a browsers, whatever, the OS and the interface by which the image is acquired, is supposed to coordinate and send a version that's been fixed so up is up 

What are you using to access this forum?  Browser? (if so, Safari, or something else like Chrome?)  Tapatalk?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Painting skirting boards in my new office. Knees and back are now not my own 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eric

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Painting skirting boards in my new office. Knees and back are now not my own
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nice! Welcome to the site.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice! Welcome to the site.




Thank you, nice to see so many familiar posters and what a nice atmosphere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eric

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Thank you, nice to see so many familiar posters and what a nice atmosphere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



If you refresh the home page you should see all the forums now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I know we've had this discussion before, SS, and I quite agree with you in theory but somehow I rarely act upon it!  Once in a while I'll pull out a Waterford goblet or tumbler, even if it's only for juice or beer, but it is really the rare time these days when I get out the good china and silver.   Somehow, yes, the beer or juice always tastes better in Waterford crystal!




Everything tastes better when served in a Waterford crystal glass, even mineral water.

And food is better - it tastes better and it looks better - on a proper china plate, or a decent piece fired by a potter.

The thing is - or, the trick is - to reconcile yourself to the fact that accidents may happen - and can happen - but to use them, - they were designed to be used, as much as admired - and to enjoy the use of them, on a daily basis.  

When buying my Ethiopian coffee today, the staff wondered whether I wanted an actual cup of coffee as well.  They, themselves, were drinking coffee, in beautiful pottery cups, - while one had a glass cup, with an elegant cork diameter - but they served (yes, Covid, I know, but I *loathe* to have to consume coffee - or beer, or wine - from plastic and paper cups) coffee to customers in paper cups.  

Yes, I know that this is a necessary health measure, but it is so........uncivilised, so uncultured, and so unpleasant.  

No, thank you.  

I'd rather wait until my return home, when I serve myself coffee in a Le Creuset mug.


----------



## DT

I use a Homer Simpson mug ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

ericgtr12 said:


> If you refresh the home page you should see all the forums now.



I use Tapatalk and think I can see all the forums thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Thank you, nice to see so many familiar posters and what a nice atmosphere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Welcome to the site, and very good to see you here, I'm glad that you felt you could join us.


----------



## Clix Pix

Hi, Real-Deal, and welcome!!!  

So I went to the grocery store and laid in some supplies for the upcoming next several days and have now gotten out the Spode Christmas pattern dishes for use on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, and the matching coffee mugs that I'll use to enjoy my coffee during the holiday season as well.    Got some silver polish at the store so now can do a proper job of cleaning the silver -- a long overdue project!    Glad I went to the store today, as it was not too busy, but I suspect that tomorrow and Thursday the place will be full of last-minute food shoppers.


----------



## lizkat

Spent 35 years drinking coffee from the iconic Anthora paper cups in NYC... so I only look down on the styrofoam ones.




​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Spent 35 years drinking coffee from the iconic Anthora paper cups in NYC... so I only look down on the styrofoam ones.
> 
> View attachment 2019​​




Agreed; styrofoam cups are uniquely awful.

Even how they feel when held in your hand is......ugh.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Spent 35 years drinking coffee from the iconic Anthora paper cups in NYC... so I only look down on the styrofoam ones.
> 
> View attachment 2019​​



 Holy Crap! I haven't seen one of those in ages. I think the last one I drank out of actually came from a machine that served Chicken Broth.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Holy Crap! I haven't seen one of those in ages. I think the last one I drank out of actually came from a machine that served Chicken Broth.




You can even buy packs of them online; someone licensed the rights.  Since 1963 those things have been stacked in NYC delis...


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> You can even buy packs of them online; someone licensed the rights.  Since 1963 those things have been stacked in NYC delis...



I remember those cups being part of the morning breakfast/walk.  Then saw them at carts, and finally machines.


----------



## Clix Pix

Styrofoam cups --- UGH!

Paper cups -- doable but still not wholly desirable.  A real cup made of china, pottery, stoneware or even glass is much more to my liking.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Styrofoam cups --- UGH!
> 
> Paper cups -- doable but still not wholly desirable.  A real cup made of china, pottery, stoneware or even glass is much more to my liking.




Yep...  once I came upstate for good,  the paper ones faded from memory pretty fast.   Saw those Anthora ones online one day though and felt pretty nostalgic for the old deli routines of a weekday morning.    Not least because I didn't have to MAKE the coffee lol just stand in line with all the other half-conscious folks on autopilot.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Went on a grocery run. Of course it started to rain it stopped about half way there. but if you want to ride in portland you deal with the rain about 42 out so not so cold. wondered around showing y wife Christmas lights so it took care of both of the issues. 14 mile round trip and 75.00 later for some Christmas Day food.


----------



## ronntaylor

Clix Pix said:


> Styrofoam cups --- UGH!
> 
> Paper cups -- doable but still not wholly desirable.  *A real cup made of china, pottery, stoneware or even glass is much more to my liking.*



I use to believe that... till I managed a coffee-based cafe; it took us forever to wash and clean at the end of the day. "Real" cups lasted a grand total of one week.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Styrofoam cups --- UGH!
> 
> Paper cups -- doable but still not wholly desirable.  A real cup made of china, pottery, stoneware or even glass is much more to my liking.



A heartfelt and profound amen to that.



ronntaylor said:


> I use to believe that... till I managed a coffee-based cafe; it took us forever to wash and clean at the end of the day. "Real" cups lasted a grand total of one week.




In civilised spots such as France or Italy, even espresso - consumed in a hurry - is served in "real cups", bless them.

Back from the farmers' market: Laden down with Cheese, fruit, vegetables, and bread.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Working from home today as the COVID rate is sky high where I live and in the county where I work too. A close work colleague of mine tested positive on Saturday and I’m hoping I don’t develop any symptoms, not that I got too close to him last week. Currently in my office in my converted garage avoiding the wife and kids causing mayhem in the house lol.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Yeah, so this is a little tricky.   When you take a photo with a "smart device", the relative up is stored with the image, so "up" us always up, even if the photo was taken with the camera oriented such that the image would be 90° left or right (or even 180° upside down).  When you send the photo, whether that's Airdrop, uploading through a browsers, whatever, the OS and the interface by which the image is acquired, is supposed to coordinate and send a version that's been fixed so up is up
> 
> What are you using to access this forum?  Browser? (if so, Safari, or something else like Chrome?)  Tapatalk?



Safari, and I held the ipad on it’s end, narrow sides on top and bottom to take the shot and it appeared oriented correctly on my ipad in my photo library. Your saying I needed to take the picture with my iPad oriented in the landscape direction, I think?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today's early morning visit to the market: 

Cheeses purchased (in he cheesemonger's, where the queue - masked and distanced) took the best part of twenty or thirty minutes to arrive at the shop: Stilton, Gorgonzola Cremosa, Bleu d'Auvergne, Camembert, Taleggio, St Nectaire, Abondance, and 30 month old Comte.

There is already a shortage of lemons (although I managed to lay hands on some, in a stall I normally don't frequent) - which is irksome, as circus fruits are perfectly in season just now.

Anyway, I purchased lemons, limes, grapefruit and oranges; also apples and mangoes.  

As for vegetables, tomatoes, cucumbers, kale, onions, celery (I have sufficient garlic and carrots), aubergines (eggplant), courgettes (zucchini), and peppers were all bought.


----------



## Huntn

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Thank you, nice to see so many familiar posters and what a nice atmosphere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Welcome to TA!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Huntn said:


> Welcome to TA!



Thanks for inviting me


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A wash has been put on, and I have had a shower (having returned earlier, from the farmers' market).

And a crate of Belgian beer has been delivered.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Safari, and I held the ipad on it’s end, narrow sides on top and bottom to take the shot and it appeared oriented correctly on my ipad in my photo library. Your saying I needed to take the picture with my iPad oriented in the landscape direction, I think?




I don't know what the hell I'm saying 

Let me see how it works on ours


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A crate of wine (a crate of mixed wines) was delivered last week, a gift from my brother, while I have already mentioned the box of Belgian beers that arrived this afternoon.


----------



## Renzatic

Since it's going to be raining all day tomorrow, and will probably snow the day after, I've decided to smoke my 5 pounds of rib roast for Christmas dinner today. That's my contribution to the great remote foodening my family's having this year.

I've also been volunteered to run said foodening to the whole extended family. Everyone's dropping their contributions off on the porch at mom and dad's house, where it'll be divvied up into plates with an appropriate amount of leftovers, and delivered by me to all their houses.

I expect tips for this.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

While beer and wine have been delivered (well, yes, priorities) and bread and cheese have been bought, I am still awaiting delivery of a fish order..........as that will comprise my Yuletide dinner.  Assuming it arrives, that is.  

Now, there is the puzzling and slightly troubling matter of the three missed phone calls while I was in the shower....having just returned from the farmers' market.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> I don't know what the hell I'm saying
> 
> Let me see how it works on ours




I’ve noticed that sometimes when I take a snap with the iPad on it’s end, or maybe it was the iPhone on it’s side,  that the photo does appear on it’s side in my library and for those cases I edit the photo with the settings in my photo library to rotate it before posting it.

And now I’m totally confused because I just selected the photo in question again, in my iOS photo library, no editing and posted it and it’s now appearing oriented properly In this forum post. 


​


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> I've decided to smoke my 5 pounds of rib roast



You must have one hell of a bong.


----------



## Alli

Gorgeous day here. I’m going to see the new occupational therapist and try to get my lymphedema under control. The one I’ve had for years hasn’t gone back to work since her office closed for the pandemic, which was really disappointing.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> You must have one hell of a bong.




Draws like a pencil, yo.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> While beer and wine have been delivered (well, yes, priorities) and bread and cheese have been bought, I am still awaiting delivery of a fish order..........as that will comprise my Yuletide dinner.  Assuming it arrives, that is.
> 
> Now, there is the puzzling and slightly troubling matter of the three missed phone calls while I was in the shower....having just returned from the farmers' market.




First things first:  call the fish monger!


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> First things first:  call the fish monger!




What exactly is a fish monger? Obviously, it's someone who mongs fish, but...what's monging?


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> What exactly is a fish monger? Obviously, it's someone who mongs fish, but...what's monging?





Old English mangere, from mangian ‘to traffic’, of Germanic origin, based on Latin mango ‘dealer’.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The fish I had hoped (nay, expected) to have delivered today never arrived; cue cock-up, and (polite) emails.

They wondered whether I could collect the fish at the farmers' market tomorrow; no, not with Covid, rotten weather, and the fact that I had done my market shopping today, (fruit, vegetables, cheese, bread) and don't expect to be in the city until close to the New Year, if then, conditions permitting.

So, my fish will be delivered tomorrow afternoon.

A good friend from Spain phoned for a chat - Christmas Eve, New Years's Eve, and January 6 are the big days for celebration in the Spanish seasonal calendar.

Meanwhile, dinner is on my mind......

Vegetarian tom yum soup, with Japanese ramen noodles.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> What exactly is a fish monger? Obviously, it's someone who mongs fish, but...what's monging?




You know that one part of a fish?  You take your lips and you ... well, it would be easier to show you ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> First things first:  call the fish monger!




Ah, I hadn't spotted this post earlier.

There was a message on their email which informed me that they do not answer their phone (and, it seems, neither do I) so that the best way of contacting them, or reaching them, (and yes, they are French, also) is by email.

Six emails later, we have agreed that my fish will be delivered to my door (it is not a small order, or rather, it is not an inexpensive order) tomorrow afternoon, after everyone has collected their (pre-ordered) fish in the market from the fish-monger's stall. 



lizkat said:


> Old English mangere, from mangian ‘to traffic’, of Germanic origin, based on Latin mango ‘dealer’.




Excellent.

And, then, there is also my friend, the cheesemonger, ......


----------



## jonblatho

I’m stuck at home on isolation with day 7 of COVID-19 for me — knock on wood, I’m through the worst of it by now. Thankfully, I’ve only had mild symptoms (no fever, even) and have been able to get quite a bit of work done on personal projects.

Had I not been notified of an exposure, I may well have brushed this off as something else. I’m glad I didn’t.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

jonblatho said:


> I’m stuck at home on isolation with day 7 of COVID-19 for me — knock on wood, I’m through the worst of it by now. Thankfully, I’ve only had mild symptoms (no fever, even) and have been able to get quite a bit of work done on personal projects.
> 
> Had I not been notified of an exposure, I may well have brushed this off as something else. I’m glad I didn’t.




Wow.

The best of luck with your recovery.

Here, washing up done, and dinner - my homemade tom yum soup with ramen noodles - was very tasty.


----------



## jonblatho

Scepticalscribe said:


> Wow.
> 
> The best of luck with your recovery.



Thank you! Seems like I’m already most of the way there, hoping it stays on that trajectory. These next few days are reportedly the pivotal “get better or get worse” days in the symptom timeline.


----------



## Alli

I called the fish monger once. He didn’t answer. Maybe that wasn’t his name. Next time I’ll just call the fish fish.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I called the fish monger once. He didn’t answer. Maybe that wasn’t his name. Next time I’ll just call the fish fish.





Hah, yeah it should be just one word, right?  Fishmonger.  I used to shop at Citarella's in NYC for wonderful fish, in the 70s on Broadway.  Worth the extra fare to leave the train at 72nd after work,  shop that market and take a bus the rest of the way uptown.  Any fresher and the fish they'd got that morning at the Fulton Fish market would leap off the ice into your hand.


----------



## fooferdoggie

another night bike rode for a few more groceries. we hit this one more material chain store 2 or three of the stores on our rides. one time in the last couple of weeks I got a package of fantastic bacon. a cherry wood smoked dry rub bacon. but I went to all three stores and I cant find and and I don't see a empty place on the shelf. I am not positive I got it there but I haven to went to any oddball places. I wanted it fro Christmas after UPS lost my order of country sausage and country bacon. though that stuff is great it is intensely smoked and salty.  https://fatherscountryhams.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes!

My fish has arrived........fantastic.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well...I’ve had an interesting morning so far.

At 8:00 I got up to see my garbage can was laying on its side by the road. It’s been windy. But since trash is usually picked up at 7 am, I figured it was empty and that’s why the wind knocked it down.

I look down the street, and there are other cans standing there with white garbage bags peeking out of them. _Oh shit, it’s still full. I’d better get it upright before they come._

...And I hear the truck pull up next door. I’d gotten there just in time. Since trash collectors are not obliged to pick up improperly set out cans, if I’d obeyed my naturally lazy instincts and left the can alone, I’d probably still have that same garbage for another week.

Then I get inside and before I can pour a coffee I look out my back window and there’s my neighbor’s dog, the escape artist, wandering at the back of my yard. He’s headed for the narrow gap between two fences (which leads to the street) and I’m thinking _Don’t do it, don’t do it, don’t do it_...and he does it. He runs between the two fences into the street.

So I go to my neighbor (still in my robe) and tell her that her dog is loose. By way of explanation as to how he got loose, the poor woman tells me her husband has Covid and she’s been overwhelmed. So she walks and I take my car and we go searching for the little shit. We quickly find him a half block away, blissfully exploring the wide wide world like The Poky Little Puppy. So she leashes him and takes him home.

No sooner do I get back inside my own domicile but my phone beeps to announce a text. I think it’s my family, but it’s USPS telling me the gift that I’d given up on arriving in time for Christmas is _finally_ sitting in my mailbox!

This is all between 8:00 and 8:30. 

Can’t wait to see what the rest of the day holds in store for me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I sallied forth and ventured out, and had an enjoyable walk, where I caught a glimpse of that great golden globe, well, more a pale yellow orb, as it briefly put in an appearance before descending rapidly towards the horizon, and seeking refuge where it was freshly obscured behind banks and blankets and duvets of leaden grey, charcoal clouds.  

Anyway, I trotted out to collect some brown bread that I had ordered for delivery - the sort of multi-seeded brown loaf that feels, and weighs, and looks like a brick, but a horribly healthy one.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Hah, yeah it should be just one word, right?  Fishmonger.  I used to shop at Citarella's in NYC for wonderful fish, in the 70s on Broadway.  Worth the extra fare to leave the train at 72nd after work,  shop that market and take a bus the rest of the way uptown.  Any fresher and the fish they'd got that morning at the Fulton Fish market would leap off the ice into your hand.



This is what I love about living on the gulf. You cannot NOT get seafood that was hauled out hours earlier. I’ve never understood how Dead Lobster can survive here. Are there cheese biscuits really that good?


----------



## DT

Sampling delicious homemade cookies, so many cookies, chocolate chip, thumbprints, buckeyes, peanut butter blossoms ...

... my goal of hitting 250-lbs by Jan 1st is right on schedule


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> This is what I love about living on the gulf. You cannot NOT get seafood that was hauled out hours earlier. I’ve never understood how Dead Lobster can survive here. Are there cheese biscuits really that good?




No clue on the cheese biscuits, it was just the seafood drew me in there.   Sounds like I missed an opportunity though...


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Painting skirting boards in my new office. Knees and back are now not my own
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Been there, done that. Knee pads are your friend.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Everything tastes better when served in a Waterford crystal glass, even mineral water.
> 
> And food is better - it tastes better and it looks better - on a proper china plate, or a decent piece fired by a potter.
> 
> The thing is - or, the trick is - to reconcile yourself to the fact that accidents may happen - and can happen - but to use them, - they were designed to be used, as much as admired - and to enjoy the use of them, on a daily basis.
> 
> When buying my Ethiopian coffee today, the staff wondered whether I wanted an actual cup of coffee as well.  They, themselves, were drinking coffee, in beautiful pottery cups, - while one had a glass cup, with an elegant cork diameter - but they served (yes, Covid, I know, but I *loathe* to have to consume coffee - or beer, or wine - from plastic and paper cups) coffee to customers in paper cups.
> 
> Yes, I know that this is a necessary health measure, but it is so........uncivilised, so uncultured, and so unpleasant.
> 
> No, thank you.
> 
> I'd rather wait until my return home, when I serve myself coffee in a Le Creuset mug.



Absolutely. Beer from a can or tea in a paper, or worse plastic mug just doesn’t taste right.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Not a bad day. Cross trainer first thing. Lunchtime walk with Mrs AFB. It was sunny but cold. 
Worked from home. Finished at 3. Off (officially) until the NY. But have a few tasks I’d like to get done over the next few days.
Dinner is in the oven. A chicken breast, cauliflower and carrots. Will be served with wheat free pasta. I’ll have a jar of sauce with mine.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> A chicken breast, cauliflower and carrots. Will be served with wheat free pasta. I’ll have a jar of sauce with mine.




Similar to my own plans:   poached chicken, cauliflower, carrots, green beans and some couscous w/ sautéd mushrooms.

Aside from that just taking it easy today, it's the holidays without the usual rush, I'm not ungrateful actually.


----------



## DT

Hahaha, yes, this is happening ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> This is what I love about living on the gulf. You cannot NOT get seafood that was hauled out hours earlier. I’ve never understood how Dead Lobster can survive here. Are there cheese biscuits really that good?




Yes, there are.

But, nothing beats fresh, French bread.

This afternoon, I also collected a litre of organic milk (and organic double cream) that had been held for me (and already paid for, by me) in the local store; another litre (also paid for as is the cream) awaits me still, for, I doubt that deliveries will resume until the new year.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Similar to my own plans:   poached chicken, cauliflower, carrots, green beans and some couscous w/ sautéd mushrooms.
> 
> Aside from that just taking it easy today, it's the holidays without the usual rush, I'm not ungrateful actually.



Most of our meals are just a variation on a theme. Mrs AFB choices are pretty limited.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Similar to my own plans:   poached chicken, cauliflower, carrots, green beans and some couscous w/ sautéd mushrooms.
> 
> Aside from that just taking it easy today, it's the holidays without the usual rush, I'm not ungrateful actually.






Apple fanboy said:


> Most of our meals are just a variation on a theme. Mrs AFB choices are pretty limited.




Poached chicken can be quite tasty, although roasted chicken - when you have a number of people to dinner - can be delicious.

However, chicken dishes stand or fall on the quality of the fowl, in question.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Hahaha, yes, this is happening ...
> 
> View attachment 2059





I cannot be trusted if left unsupervised around either deviled eggs or guacamole.  Not even while making them!


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> I cannot be trusted if left unsupervised around either deviled eggs or guacamole.  Not even while making them!




I love them, and this was just an exchange:

J:  "Do you guys like devilled eggs?"

D:  "Yes, love them!"

J:  "With pickles ...?"

Me from the other room, "THEY CAN PICK THEM OUT!!"




We have this neat Tupperware devilled egg tray (with a lid, like little 1/2 egg divots), it's a family hand-me-down I guess you could say


----------



## DT

This is pre-paprika   (I use a little hit of cayenne on mine, woot!)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@lizkat: Earlier, elsewhere, when chatting - in the Other Country, aka MR, I have described to you what a good friend the cheesemonger has been to me; for example, the night my mother died, close to midnight on December 21, 2018, around an hour before she passed away, at 11.00 pm, he turned up with a box of cheeses, loaves of bread, and a few bottles of wine - and here, on these threads, more recently, when discussing the noun (and verb) "monger", I referred to my friend the cheesemonger, when we were discussing fishmongers.

Anyway, that is by way of mentioning - describing - how I have just now answered the door to take delivery of the most enormous hamper (which contains cheeses, terrines, salami, prosciutto, chutneys, jams, olives, biscuits, a few bottles of wine), a gift from the cheesemonger.

What an amazing, and wonderful human being.


----------



## Joe

I'm at work until 3pm. Yay lol


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> This is pre-paprika   (I use a little hit of cayenne on mine, woot!)
> 
> View attachment 2072




Do you, perchance, have a recipe for that divine lookig dish?

And, another - your humble scribe - who cannot be trusted around devilled eggs.....


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Do you, perchance, have a recipe for that divine lookig dish?
> 
> And, another - your humble scribe - who cannot be trusted around devilled eggs.....




I did actually ask 

She said, "Oh, hard-boil eggs, cut in half, remove the yolks, mix those with a couple of big dollops of mayo, a squirt of yellow mustard and pickles all in the amounts you'd like, mix it and put it back in the halves of egg white".

Hahaha, so it's a pretty loose recipe, I'd think the mayo and pickles would be around the ratios of tuna fish salad, and you could go with sweet, or dill, or both, or even some kind of spicy pickle relish!  We've done it all.

Oh yeah, and then we sprinkle a little ground paprika on the top, gives is a slight, pepper/smokey flavor, and just looks terrific too


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Poached chicken can be quite tasty, although roasted chicken - when you have a number of people to dinner - can be delicious.
> 
> However, chicken dishes stand or fall on the quality of the fowl, in question.



Mrs AFB just sticks it in the oven and cooks it until it’s as dry as the desert.


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> I'm at work until 3pm. Yay lol




FWIW, I've been working all day, er, "working" I guess, I actually got some great code implemented (and some slick feature designs).  Sometimes without pressure, with a beer, you can sort of sit back and make some breakthroughs.

I also saved the santa at the neighbors who are OOT, hahaha, it's huge, it blew over, I made some stakes and used some paracord and secured it (the wind was having like 35-40 MPH gusts !

Ham (it's like an 8-pounder, beautiful spiral cut with fresh cloves, a brown sugar glaze, yum) is in the oven, pasta salad, and homemade mac and cheese, it's silly good.

Fun XMas shows on, I'm onto many more beverages (I think maybe a Strawberry Manhattan!), and then shitloads of presents to wrap


----------



## Thomas Veil

I love deviled eggs.

DT's comment about a "loose recipe" sounds just like my wife. She concocts some delicious meals, and has been for years, which has been a major factor contributing to my expanding waistline.

When I tell her she could've run a successful restaurant with her food, she reminds me she's been doing it for so long that she doesn't even think in terms of recipes, ingredients or amount anymore. She just by rote throws in X of this and Y of that and cooks it at Z temperature. She never writes it down.

My reply is that she's not allowed to pass away first, or I'll go into culinary shock.

Oh yes...and the presents are wrapped and ready to present to the Christmas Eve family party we're not going to. Mrs. Veil and I will set the presents on the porch, step far back, and talk to everyone else from a distance. 

Some members are not even coming to do that much, given the horrid weather that's rolling in. Roads getting slick, but I don't have that far to go.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just spent an hour on the phone with a very good friend, who was the best student I ever taught, and whose eldest son is profoundly autistic.

She teaches law, and told me how - these days - some of her students run what they write through anti-plagiarism detecting software,(so that they can disguise their plagiarism and so that it will not be detected) before submitting a term paper, with the result that what they submit is gibberish, for legal language is quite specific.  "They're high on sensitivity, but low on cop-on," she remarked.

Alos, while she is teaching remotely, some her her students have contracted Covid and have been very ill, and taken a long time to recover; just because young people rarely die from this condition doesn't mean that they are immune to it. 

For Christmas, to save on stress and time, they have decided to order in some Thai food - "so that everyone gets what they like" a decision that her other two kids approve of whole-heartedly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Mrs AFB just sticks it in the oven and cooks it until it’s as dry as the desert.




Not exactly my cup of tea, or breast of chicken, come to think of it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Started work at 8am with some report writing and then decided by 10am that I’d stop working and play with the kids instead. Been eating pizza and drinking mulled wine along with chocolates and Christmas ale. Now settling down to sleep in readiness for getting up at 5am with 2 very excited little girls .


----------



## Clix Pix

Did various things around the house, took a few photos, just hung out in general today, pretty much ignoring that this is Christmas Eve.  Tomorrow, since I did not bother with snail-mail Christmas cards (actually haven't for several years now),  I'll do the expected and send out emails and texts, make a few phone calls, to family and friends and that will take care of the Christmas scenario.    Otherwise I'll do my usual things and it will pretty much seem like an ordinary day except for my holiday meal.

Already looking forward to the arrival of 2021 in just a few days' time!


----------



## Huntn

Renzatic said:


> What exactly is a fish monger? Obviously, it's someone who mongs fish, but...what's monging?



I was afraid to ask.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, a time of emails, Skype calls and phone calls. 

Over the past few nights, I have enjoyed several lengthy chats with friends, or exchanged lengthy emails.

Merry Christmas - and Season's Greetings, to one and all, in these strange times.

Hope everyone has a lovely day, spnet (conditions permitting) with friends, or family, or "toute seule"; as a friend wrote "Keep negative for a Positive Future."


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cross trainer this morning. Then went for a cold and frosty walk with Mrs AFB

Now having a bit of salad and pasta for lunch. No other plans for the day. Looking forward to tomorrow as today is one of my three least favourite days of the year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed lengthy chats - by phone - as visits are neither desirable nor possible on account of current Covid generated conditions - with both brothers this afternoon, Decent Brother and my Other Brother.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Decent Brother and my Other Brother.




There's a story here just waiting to be told.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> There's a story here just waiting to be told.




Not really.

Just that I am considerably closer to one - and he to me, we are close friends as well as siblings - than I am to the other.


----------



## Huntn

Apple fanboy said:


> Mrs AFB just sticks it in the oven and cooks it until it’s as dry as the desert.



For future reference, the last roasting chicken (5 lbs) we cooked in the oven was for 2 hours basting it with butter every 20 minutes and it stayed quite moist.   Today the Cornish game hens we are cooking today maybe just over a pound each.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My German sister-in-law has been on the phone for over an hour and a half, and we had an excellent conversation.

Actually, I have had a number of terrific chats today, with both brothers and my sister-in-law.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> For future reference, the last roasting chicken (5 lbs) we cooked in the oven was for 2 hours basting it with butter every 20 minutes and it stayed quite moist.   Today the Cornish game hens we are cooking today maybe just over a pound each.



Half a chicken breast each. Not sure what they weigh each, but we share it between us. Not really roasted either as the oil would cause Mrs AFB issues. So just a skinless chicken breast. A bit of salt and pepper.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> I cannot be trusted if left unsupervised around either deviled eggs or guacamole.  Not even while making them!



Same! But I like both eggs and avocado in any form. Yesterday I wanted eggs, so I made some poached eggs, grits, toast, and a smoked not-meat. Pure comfort food.

Meanwhile, I limit myself to buying Wholy Guacamole in the tiny tubs so I won’t just sit and eat it endlessly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just spent an hour on the phone with a very good friend, who was the best student I ever taught, and whose eldest son is profoundly autistic.
> 
> She teaches law, and told me how - these days - some of her students run what they write through anti-plagiarism detection software,(so that they can disguise their plagiarism and so that it will not be detected) before submitting a term paper, with the result that what they submit is gibberish, for legal language is quite specific.  "They're high on sensitivity, but low on cop-on," she remarked.
> 
> Alos, while she is teaching remotely, some her her students have contracted Covid and have been very ill, and taken a long time to recover; just because young people rarely die from this condition doesn't mean that they are immune to it.
> 
> For Christmas, to save on stress and time, they have decided to order in some Thai food - "so that everyone gets what they like" a decision that her other two kids approve of whole-heartedly.




Another story re the anti-plagiarism detecting software used by the students:

She told me that an especially egregious essay had been submitted by one student, whereby the anti-plagiarism detecting software had rendered the entire paper pure, unadulterated, gibberish.

Instead of failing it outright, as an example of pure plagiarism, my former student politely returned the execrable essay to the student with a request that it be re-written "in plain English".

Anyway, the student replied by email, writing, in an aggrieved tone,"I'm stressed and very busy; can you mark out those parts of my essay that need to be re-written so that I don't have to go through the entire thing myself?"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

While I would have loved it, if Decent Brother was here with me, under current circumstances and conditions, that is not to be.

Instead we chatted, - at considerable and enjoyable and relaxed length - and I'm grateful that we can do that, and have the technology at our disposal which facilitates such communication.

And, moreover, - re the later hour and a half chat I had with my sister-in-law - I am very mindful that my German sister-in-law lost her father (to whom she was very close) earlier this year, and was unable to attend the funeral and memorial service as Covid travel related restrictions had kicked in - she hasn't been able to travel back to Germany since then to see her mother - and also, that she had a hysterectomy late in the summer; so, to a very large extent, she has just had a year from hell, and long, pleasant and interesting chats are to be appreicated and savoured and welcomed.


----------



## Clix Pix

Enjoying coffee out of my Spode Christmas Tree pattern mug and looking out at a sullen, grey sky and sullen, brownish lake after a lot of rain and an abrupt drop in temperature during the night.  Once in a while an errant snowflake will drift idly past, but thankfully we are not due to receive any accumulation.  While I was preparing the coffee I fortunately did remember to get the shrimp out of the freezer so it can be thawing in readiness for my enjoyment later.  I also honored the day by having my OJ out of a Waterford tumbler.  

After I'm more awake, I'll send out a a few texts and emails, then later in the day will make a few phone calls as well, and probably will receive a couple, too.   It is quiet around the neighborhood today so far;  some people have indeed traveled anyway, while others may be with family or friends locally.  I am just as happy to be here at home, nice and cozy and warm, and I'll putter around this afternoon, do something with the camera and relax.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Half a chicken breast each. Not sure what they weigh each, but we share it between us. Not really roasted either as the oil would cause Mrs AFB issues. So just a skinless chicken breast. A bit of salt and pepper.




Hell I might become a little selfish in that situation and split the chicken piece before cooking!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hell I might become a little selfish in that situation and split the chicken piece before cooking!




Likewise, I must admit.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Mrs AFB always dishes up and probably splits the food 55/45 in my favour. But all helps with the weight loss. I was 12.2 last week. See where we are on Sunday.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Mrs AFB always dishes up and probably splits the food 55/45 in my favour. But all helps with the weight loss. I was 12.2 last week. See where we are on Sunday.




Ah, now see I have to be my own minder on that score and try to pretend I must serve at least two other people from whatever I've just prepared if I had set about cooking while hungry. 

The only way I manage not to put on the pounds is tell myself there's never going to be another opportunity to cook a meal so best set aside --right now!!--   the leftovers-to-be, and only then set about plating up what's for dinner.

"Sometimes that works..."  but then again sometimes I'm gloriously incorrigible.  Price paid later in more dance workouts.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Today started with a wake up at 4am from my 7 year old daughter asking if it was Christmas yet?! We managed to encourage her back to bed and then with much wondering around the landing at 6am she managed to wake my 4 year old daughter up and the over excited screaming and fast talking began during present opening. A day of tidying up toys and bagging up the waste plastic, wrapping paper and cardboard has been my day. Managed to squeeze in some Christmas dinner and now sipping gin and tonics while the kids are exhausted in bed. It’ll all start again tomorrow . 

Hopefully a nice walk in the morning and hoping the weather is as dry and as crisp as it has been today.


----------



## fooferdoggie

our 3 year old granddaughter sure enjoyed this Christmas. she would hand out give and give away her own (G) she was one happy girl.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My favourite cousin - knowing that I am celebrating this Christmas alone - also phoned me, to check in, and make sure that I was okay, - we had a lovely chat - which was very decent of him, as his own circumstances - his second daughter is autistic - are also pretty challenging.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Been sending and receiving Christmas messages with my family. I visited my mom briefly to take her some ham—which unfortunately was a disappointment. Someone told my wife “You just have to try the ham from Aldi.” Meh. My wife’s ham is renown—but not this one. 

My daughter sent me a photo of my 8 year old grandson at a local store’s Christmas shop. It’s a tradition to pick out an ornament that represents the year. He chose one that is a Rubik’s cube. Asked why, he said, “Because this year was hard.” 

Kid’s got a talent for metaphors, that’s for sure.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Wind rising, managed a short stroll, and now am sipping an afternoon coffee, browsing here, and elsewhere......books beckon.


----------



## Alli

Managed to get by with a mere 8.5 hours of sleep last night. Down from the 12. I've been getting. (See my journal "on becoming a cat.") It's cold. Think I'll take a nap when I finish my coffee.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Managed to get by with a mere 8.5 hours of sleep last night. Down from the 12. I've been getting. (See my journal "on becoming a cat.") It's cold. Think I'll take a nap when I finish my coffee.



Wow. If I get 3-4 unbroken it’s rare.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Managed to get by with a mere 8.5 hours of sleep last night. Down from the 12. I've been getting. (See my journal "on becoming a cat.") It's cold. Think I'll take a nap when I finish my coffee.




This time of year, twelve hours sleep sounds about right.  And necessary.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Nothing interesting today. Just my grocery pick-up run and watching an NFL game later on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Renzatic

I've been spending all day trying to figure out why I haven't noticed a single eyebrow hair that's grown to over an inch long until now.


----------



## Renzatic

Also, I found this picture of me when I was a kid. It's seasonally appropriate too!


----------



## Clix Pix

A busier day than I'd anticipated when I first arose today.....  My plan was to get over to the library in the afternoon to return a couple of books which were due today -- somehow I'd not paid attention to an earlier message and the books could not be renewed for a fourth time, so time to get them back to their home..... Also had a couple of other things which needed my attention fairly soon.

During my usual online routine, I hopped into the Apple website to once again check out the Apple store -- and this time, to my surprise I actually hit pay dirt.  The model of the 13" MBP that I wanted was actually available in the store's inventory.  NOW!!!  At last!!!   I immediately ordered one with the desired configuration and happily used Apple Pay and my somewhat neglected Apple Card, and took advantage of the local courier service offered by Apple in some major metropolitan areas -- invaluable at a busy time of year like this, and especially during the pandemic!!  An hour and a half later I was holding the Apple bag with its precious content, a box in which was nestled the new 13" Space Grey M1 MBP with 1 TB SSD and 16 GB RAM!!!!

I did the usual unboxing but, mindful of the fact that I did have to get to the library and also do a couple of other things this afternoon and evening, I did not take off the protective plastic on the machine itself, and will do that tomorrow when I am actually ready to begin setting her up for action.   Getting her here pronto was key. but since it all happened so quickly and I really wasn't prepared, rather than rushing through setting her up I'll do that when I've got lots of time to do the setup and then  play with her.....   In the meantime I walk past her where on the nearby table she rests comfortably in her box and  I smile at her....


----------



## Alli

Woke up early (for me). Did the first 7 of 17 modules for CITI certification for doing research. I’ll try to knock out the rest tomorrow. It’s so tedious...dull...boring.... Then we went to the drug store to pick up a Rx refill and then stopped by the grocery store for eggs and a few other things we probably didn’t need.

I realized the problem with football on a Friday afternoon is that all day today I’ve been sure it was Monday!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Put on a wash, and am now reading the papers.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Woke up early (for me). Did the first 7 of 17 modules for CITI certification for doing research. I’ll try to knock out the rest tomorrow. It’s so tedious...dull...boring.... Then we went to the drug store to pick up a Rx refill and then stopped by the grocery store for eggs and a few other things we probably didn’t need.
> 
> I realized the problem with football on a Friday afternoon is that all day today I’ve been sure it was Monday!



CITI training.... It's like someone made it their mission to make the otherwise kinda interesting material as dull and boring as possible.
Thus far I've done it at 5 institutions...

It's actually a pretty good read if one wants to learn the history why African-Americans are so suspicious of the system (because the mistrust is justified).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cross trainer this morning. Then took my camera with me for our lunchtime walk as we had a bit of sun after last nights storms. Just going through them in LR now.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> CITI training.... It's like someone made it their mission to make the otherwise kinda interesting material as dull and boring as possible.
> Thus far I've done it at 5 institutions...
> 
> It's actually a pretty good read if one wants to learn the history why African-Americans are so suspicious of the system (because the mistrust is justified).



I mentioned it to my mother on FaceTime last night and she rolled her eyes. Evidently she had to do it annually when she was working at the Child Testing Center in Albany. Gah.

It would be a better read if it was just the history part. But they don’t even get into anything beyond Tuskegee. Ah well. It’s not like I don’t have plenty of time right now.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> I mentioned it to my mother on FaceTime last night and she rolled her eyes. Evidently she had to do it annually when she was working at the Child Testing Center in Albany. Gah.
> 
> It would be a better read if it was just the history part. But they don’t even get into anything beyond Tuskegee. Ah well. It’s not like I don’t have plenty of time right now.



Annual CITI training. Exciting... 
Honestly, they should make it a video format at this point...


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Tidying the house throughout and finding a place for about 300 toys. Also sorting cardboard, soft and hard plastics from all the presents. I literally have 6 bags full of plastic and 9 bags of cardboard. I was rather sad on Christmas Day and booked a slot at the local tip for tomorrow lol.


----------



## User.45

Going over a book chapter I was asked to contribute to. Luckily this time I'm more on the review and not the writing end...Plus the person who asked me is very senior and this stuff already looks golden and so far i could only add very minor comments. Publishing doesn't always have to be painful.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I had a pan heating on the stove on real low like I do every day for breakfast. the nest smoke detector goes off and smoke is poring out of the pan. checked and the knob was right the burner acted like it was on high. I have never liked this stove and the front panel with oven control pushed in a few months ago. so it needed replaced. even with a flat top it takes forever to eat up and I have been using one burner mainly and I had a induction burner sitting on the other side as that burner Wass so slow at heating. so time to get a new stove with induction burners. it will make life for my blind wife easier to clean too. I mostly use a good toaster oven for the oven part but this has a convection over with air fry feature. hate to spend 1200 on a stove that I only use a little bit of. but almost all of my pans work on inception so we are good there,


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Tidying the house throughout and finding a place for about 300 toys. Also sorting cardboard, soft and hard plastics from all the presents. I literally have 6 bags full of plastic and 9 bags of cardboard. I was rather sad on Christmas Day and booked a slot at the local tip for tomorrow lol.



We don’t have to book at our tip. It’s not too far from here and is the best one I’ve ever used. Just another thing I prefer since we moved.
Not that I’ve had much use of it since the renovations are done. Our bins are never more than half filled. Usually more like a quarter. Especially the rubbish one.


----------



## Apple fanboy

fooferdoggie said:


> I had a pan heating on the stove on real low like I do every day for breakfast. the nest smoke detector goes off and smoke is poring out of the pan. checked and the knob was right the burner acted like it was on high. I have never liked this stove and the front panel with oven control pushed in a few months ago. so it needed replaced. even with a flat top it takes forever to eat up and I have been using one burner mainly and I had a induction burner sitting on the other side as that burner Wass so slow at heating. so time to get a new stove with induction burners. it will make life for my blind wife easier to clean too. I mostly use a good toaster oven for the oven part but this has a convection over with air fry feature. hate to spend 1200 on a stove that I only use a little bit of. but almost all of my pans work on inception so we are good there,



Induction hobs are great. But we did have to replace a few pans when we first made the switch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> We don’t have to book at our tip. It’s not too far from here and is the best one I’ve ever used. Just another thing I prefer since we moved.
> Not that I’ve had much use of it since the renovations are done. Our bins are never more than half filled. Usually more like a quarter. Especially the rubbish one.




By and large, I get the impression that the move was a success for you.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> We don’t have to book at our tip. It’s not too far from here and is the best one I’ve ever used. Just another thing I prefer since we moved.
> Not that I’ve had much use of it since the renovations are done. Our bins are never more than half filled. Usually more like a quarter. Especially the rubbish one.



We’ve got really strict recycling guidelines and our bin is only emptied every 3 weeks. The tip is regulated too with a declaration of what to you taking before you arrive. It’s still busy but since COVID it’s a booking only system to prevent the queues we used to have. It’s quite a pleasant experience now and I hope the booking system is here to stay. I could be driving there in the snow tomorrow as it’s started already.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Apple fanboy said:


> Induction hobs are great. But we did have to replace a few pans when we first made the switch.



I have been using an induction hot plate for couple of years as one of my main burners. so all but a couple pans are fine. but it may be a two week wait stores can't keep the appliances in stock. our local place only had one or two induction stoves on display as they have sold all the floor samples. had a ton of gas stoves and thew more normal stoves. the lowest price induction they had. https://www.standardtvandappliance.com/cooking/ranges/electric-induction-range/GCRI3058AD/ not sure if we will use the air fry but tis nice to have.
look at this poor stove the center panel pushed in one day when I pushed a button. it would take 10 minutes for most of the burners to get to the right temps. so I only used the main one then a good induction burner.


----------



## User.45

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> We’ve got really strict recycling guidelines and our bin is only emptied every 3 weeks. The tip is regulated too with a declaration of what to you taking before you arrive. It’s still busy but since COVID it’s a booking only system to prevent the queues we used to have. It’s quite a pleasant experience now and I hope the booking system is here to stay. I could be driving there in the snow tomorrow as it’s started already.



I daren't tell you what a joke recycling is here... "Recycling bins" combine anything recyclable...they used to ship this shit to China, but with the trade wars I suspect everything go in a landfill and recycling really is just for us to feel less guilty about our consumerism.


----------



## Clix Pix

I've been busy the last little while with setting up my new M1 13" MBP!   Since I do everything manually it takes a while but I am enjoying the process.  I'm liking the Touch ID much more than I thought I would, it really does come in very handy, especially right now when setting everything up and having to put in passwords all the time!  Dinnertime now so the continued setting-up of the new machine will have to wait a while, now, and the machine can take a break while I dine!


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> I had a pan heating on the stove on real low like I do every day for breakfast. the nest smoke detector goes off and smoke is poring out of the pan. checked and the knob was right the burner acted like it was on high. I have never liked this stove and the front panel with oven control pushed in a few months ago. so it needed replaced. even with a flat top it takes forever to eat up and I have been using one burner mainly and I had a induction burner sitting on the other side as that burner Wass so slow at heating. so time to get a new stove with induction burners. it will make life for my blind wife easier to clean too. I mostly use a good toaster oven for the oven part but this has a convection over with air fry feature. hate to spend 1200 on a stove that I only use a little bit of. but almost all of my pans work on inception so we are good there,



I have one of those awful flat top cook stoves. I’d love to trade it in for a gas range. An induction burner would be awesome.

Meanwhile I use the air fryer for almost everything, and the damn fire alarm goes off every time I use it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> I have one of those awful flat top cook stoves. I’d love to trade it in for a gas range. An induction burner would be awesome.
> 
> Meanwhile I use the air fryer for almost everything, and the damn fire alarm goes off every time I use it.



our hood sucks well it does not much and this stove had all the large burners in front so browning meat caused that o=issue. that was another reason nI got the induction burner as I can have it back father. I hate spending that much on a stove but I don't have enough power to run two induction burners at once. I almost never use more more then two burners. I have a really good toaster oven I cook bacon in every day. it heats instantly so you don't have to pre warm. but its hard to fit both of our meats in at once. but cooking bacon in a little convection oven is hard on them grease gets oil the fan and screws up the display so they are kind of disposable.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> By and large, I get the impression that the move was a success for you.



We certainly don't have any regrets about leaving the old place. Especially with the new neighbours that moved in and the unhappy memories. But nothing has changed for us. Its been a very sad month. Especially for Mrs AFB. Lots of tears.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Making ‘Poopsie Sparkly Critter’ slime and watching the film Cocoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> We certainly don't have any regrets about leaving the old place. Especially with the new neighbours that moved in and the unhappy memories. But nothing has changed for us. Its been a very sad month. Especially for Mrs AFB. Lots of tears.




Yes, I can well imagine that December is a wicked month for you, but, it is also the aniversary of your move, and I think the new house, surroundings, neighbours, and privacy have enahnced your life and your quality of life.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Was busy reading several chapters of Margaret MacMillan's excellent work on the background to the First World War this morning.


----------



## hulugu

Editing the most successful pieces from a journalism class for publication, which is really easy because the professors did all the hard work, while waiting for return calls. 

And, enjoying my new monitor setup. Finally, getting into the work-from-home with some seriousness, and rigged up a spare DSLR as a webcam. Which solves several problems that had been nagging at me. 

Part of this week will be the glory of backing up photographs, and moving everything around to a new NAS. My work finally bought me a new one, and it showed up this week.


----------



## Mark

Scepticalscribe said:


> Was busy reading several chapters of Margaret MacMillan's excellent work on the background to the First World War this morning.



i was intrigued. so i downloaded a sample on apple's Books. 
it seems to be very readable.
the sample says the author focuses on why an internationalist world structure that had been in place, at the end of the 19th century / beginning of the 20th century, devolved into war.


----------



## lizkat

Today I was celebrating an anxiety-free pre-launch to the New Year by observing early delivery of January's heating gas supply.   Yeah!  It's been too slippery to wander out there and find out how much gas was left in the tanks.   My guesstimate was pretty close though and there was plenty left to keep the house comfortable.   Mother Nature gave us an only partly welcome hand by providing the area a few days in the 50º-55ºF range this past month, putting us at risk for flooding after a huge snowstorm and meltdown with added rain. 

So today is Gratitude Day.  No floods, and a nice warm house in a winter that has returned to being cold and scenic with a few inches of snow added last night. Counting my blessings.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Mark said:


> i was intrigued. so i downloaded a sample on apple's Books.
> it seems to be very readable.
> the sample says the author focuses on why an internationalist world structure that had been in place, at the end of the 19th century / beginning of the 20th century, devolved into war.




I'm still reading, am roughly a third of the way through the book - this is an inviting, fat, hefty tome.  

Very readable, and very interesting.


----------



## Alli

I went for a therapy session today. The old therapist hasn’t returned since they closed for Covid. I took a recommendation from a friend who is also an OT. This new lady is wonderful. She believes in whole body lymphatic treatment, not just treating the affected area. I came out of there today feeling really awesome. And ordered a new compression sleeve.


----------



## User.45

r5


Alli said:


> I went for a therapy session today. The old therapist hasn’t returned since they closed for Covid. I took a recommendation from a friend who is also an OT. This new lady is wonderful. She believes in whole body lymphatic treatment, not just treating the affected area. I came out of there today feeling really awesome. And ordered a new compression sleeve.



Those are good


----------



## User.45

Off Zoom with the statistician I worked with. It seem like my old overly ambitious senior resident research project will convert into a nice paper after all. My mentors have been teasing me about dragging this project for so many years.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Off Zoom with the statistician I worked with. It seem like my old overly ambitious senior resident research project will convert into a nice paper after all. My mentors have been teasing me about dragging this project for so many years.



I figured they’d be praising you for dragging it for so long. Isn’t that what it’s all about?

BTW, I’m over quantitative research. Thank goodness I’d already decided on a qual study.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> I figured they’d be praising you for dragging it for so long. Isn’t that what it’s all about?



No, the expectation is a laser sharp focus => find a niche and be the very best in it. 
The project is definitely a niche, but not necessarily fitting my profile.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> BTW, I’m over quantitative research. Thank goodness I’d already decided on a qual study.



What I learned is that a sample size of ~150 where I draw the line of statistical processing. Beyond it's a lot of mental energy and a statistician can do it 2x faster and 2x better.


----------



## lizkat

When I'd finished econ statistics in school, I vowed to deal in anecdotes for the rest of my life.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Today I was celebrating an anxiety-free pre-launch to the New Year by observing early delivery of January's heating gas supply.   Yeah!  It's been too slippery to wander out there and find out how much gas was left in the tanks.   My guesstimate was pretty close though and there was plenty left to keep the house comfortable.   Mother Nature gave us an only partly welcome hand by providing the area a few days in the 50º-55ºF range this past month, putting us at risk for flooding after a huge snowstorm and meltdown with added rain.
> 
> So today is Gratitude Day.  No floods, and a nice warm house in a winter that has returned to being cold and scenic with a few inches of snow added last night. Counting my blessings.



Don't you have a valve that tells you what's left? Ours do. We have 2 tanks. They get filled 85% each. I start to get nervous once the first one is empty.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Asda home delivery arrived nice and early and now accidentally offending people on Mac Rumours .


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Asda home delivery arrived nice and early and now accidentally offending people on Mac Rumours .



Guns by any chance?

Officially I'm off until the NY but doing a few work things. Don't want to come back to a long list of to do's.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Guns by any chance?
> 
> Officially I'm off until the NY but doing a few work things. Don't want to come back to a long list of to do's.




Yeah I probably shouldn’t have mentioned it but the poster can be a bit of a bellend at times too lol. He’s very condescendingly telling you how batteries work too I see lol. 

I might do some work stuff later too. Trying to learn a software package on and off and could do with spending an hour or two on it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Yeah I probably shouldn’t have mentioned it but the poster can be a bit of a bellend at times too lol. He’s very condescendingly telling you how batteries work too I see lol.
> 
> I might do some work stuff later too. Trying to learn a software package on and off and could do with spending an hour or two on it.



Agree. Don’t work too hard. I’ve put the laptop away now.

Had a bit more snow but it’s stopped now.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Agree. Don’t work too hard. I’ve put the laptop away now.
> 
> Had a bit more snow but it’s stopped now.




I only spent an hour on it just as a bit of an escape to be honest. 

It’s snowed here all day but the ground is so wet, it’s only sticking in the lawn. It’s so cold though with a wind chill that cuts straight through you. No walking today I don’t think.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading; bedlinen wash on, and debating phoning a few friends and relatives.


----------



## Huntn

I‘m going to think how I’m going to respond to a $2000 bill from the county’s ambulance service to transport my wife 5 miles to the hospital and at most they gave her some O2 on the way. This is associated with and addition to the $4000 hospital bill with her getting heat stroke standing in line to vote And spending 4 hours in the emergency room while they “observed her”. Just because they bill an outrageous amount, I‘ll be talking to my lawyer and insurance company about it. 

Yes, I can afford to pay it, but the question is should I?

What is semi-amusing is that they sent me a form to fill out for financial assistance which I ignored, then I got a letter saying financial assistance has been denied, and now I expect they will send me a bill to be paid in full, except I won’t be paying it in full, at least not all at once. First if it’s not itemized, I’ll be asking for an itemized billing. The discussion with my lawyer will concern negotiating a price after the fact,  as we were not privy to the charges up front.

The last time my wife was at the emergency room several years ago, after being billed, I told the billing agency I was going to be making monthly payments, they could take it or leave it. They took it.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Don't you have a valve that tells you what's left? Ours do. We have 2 tanks. They get filled 85% each. I start to get nervous once the first one is empty.




Sure there are gauges on the tanks, just couldn't get out there to read them after the snow-drift-rain-freeze skyshow of last week.

I have 2 tanks also.  Here they fill only to 80%.   At delivery the gas is pressurized a little to carry from the linked tanks to a depressurizing box on the back of the house so the tanks generally stay equalized within about 5%.

 I don't get too anxious about running out of gas any more since my fuel usage is slightly lower the past couple years.  We've had slightly milder winters of late, but I attribute part of the lower fuel consumption not so much to weather patterns or climate change but to the passing on of my two ancient cats in the spring and summer of 2018.   One or the other would occasionally pry open the stairwell door in winter -- just to come upstairs and try to chat me up about breakfast at some ungodly hour like 5am, as if it were still summer and dawn only half an hour away!  So  I'd shoo the kitty away and pull the covers back over my head.   It could either join me under the comforters or else head on back downstairs where it was slightly warmer,  but of course neither of them ever closed the damn door behind them.  I'd be heating the upstairs for no good reason since under those blankets and quilts it was 98.6 degrees...


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Sure there are gauges on the tanks, just couldn't get out there to read them after the snow-drift-rain-freeze skyshow of last week.
> 
> I have 2 tanks also.  Here they fill only to 80%.   At delivery the gas is pressurized a little to carry from the linked tanks to a depressurizing box on the back of the house so the tanks generally stay equalized within about 5%.
> 
> I don't get too anxious about running out of gas any more since my fuel usage is slightly lower the past couple years.  We've had slightly milder winters of late, but I attribute part of the lower fuel consumption not so much to weather patterns or climate change but to the passing on of my two ancient cats in the spring and summer of 2018.   One or the other would occasionally pry open the stairwell door in winter -- just to come upstairs and try to chat me up about breakfast at some ungodly hour like 5am, as if it were still summer and dawn only half an hour away!  So  I'd shoo the kitty away and pull the covers back over my head.   It could either join me under the comforters or else head on back downstairs where it was slightly warmer,  but of course neither of them ever closed the damn door behind them.  I'd be heating the upstairs for no good reason since under those blankets and quilts it was 98.6 degrees...



I’m only just getting used to gas tanks. At our old property (mist in the U.K.) the gas is piped to your door. So you just hss as very what you need.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> I‘m going to think how I’m going to respond to a $2000 bill from the county’s ambulance service to transport my wife 5 miles to the hospital and at most they gave her some O2 on the way. This is associated with and addition to the $4000 hospital bill with her getting heat stroke standing in line to vote And spending 4 hours in the emergency room while they “observed her”. Just because they bill an outrageous amount, I‘ll be talking to my lawyer and insurance company about it.
> 
> Yes, I can afford to pay it, but the question is should I?
> 
> What is semi-amusing is that they sent me a form to fill out for financial assistance which I ignored, then I got a letter saying financial assistance has been denied, and now I expect they will send me a bill to be paid in full, except I won’t be paying it in full, at least not all at once. First if it’s not itemized, I’ll be asking for an itemized billing. The discussion with my lawyer will concern negotiating a price after the fact,  as we were not privy to the charges up front.
> 
> The last time my wife was at the emergency room several years ago, after being billed, I told the billing agency I was going to be making monthly payments, they could take it or leave it. They took it.



So glad we don’t face bills like that. But from what I read the ambulances are struggling to drop people off. It’s as busy in the hospitals now as it was at the previous peak. But of course winter always pushes the numbers up.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I only spent an hour on it just as a bit of an escape to be honest.
> 
> It’s snowed here all day but the ground is so wet, it’s only sticking in the lawn. It’s so cold though with a wind chill that cuts straight through you. No walking today I don’t think.



Ended up taking some work calls. Sigh. Never stops does it?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading; bedlinen wash on, and debating phoning a few friends and relatives.



Well I’ll bet they will be in! Nothing open and it’s not very inviting out there.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well I’ll bet they will be in! Nothing open and it’s not very inviting out there.




Agreed.

Yes, I think that - in the prevailing Covid circumstances - that is a reasonable assumption to make.


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Asda home delivery arrived nice and early and now accidentally offending people on Mac Rumours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





Yep, it's here:









						So.. What did we all get for Christmas?
					

To: Me  From: Me  Oh, don’t forget the jacketed hollow points.  😁




					forums.macrumors.com
				




Everyone report that asshole, he's an ignorant, obnoxious fuckwit to begin with, but to compound that, MUH GUN content needs to be in the gun picture thread, not in a Christmas thread (I don't care if they were presents or not).  I reported it, of course, Weasel did nothing, but maybe a report will eventually be seen by a moderator who's not a gutless POS.   I mean, on the week a man gets gunned down in his own garage?  And not even just a picture of firearms, but rounds specifically designed to _kill_people_.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

DT said:


> Yep, it's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. What did we all get for Christmas?
> 
> 
> To: Me  From: Me  Oh, don’t forget the jacketed hollow points.  😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.macrumors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone report that asshole, he's an ignorant, obnoxious fuckwit to begin with, but to compound that, MUH GUN content needs to be in the gun picture thread, not in a Christmas thread (I don't care if they were presents or not). I reported it, of course, Weasel did nothing, but maybe a report will eventually be seen by a moderator who's not a gutless POS.  I mean, on the week a man gets gunned down in his own garage? And not even just a picture of firearms, but rounds specifically designed to _kill_people_.



I’ll probably be the one who gets a warning reminder on that one if that Weasel chap gets involved lol. I totally agree with you, he knew by posting it it was controversial and wanted a response. I made my feelings known without going to far off track


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I’ll probably be the one who gets a warning reminder on that one if that Weasel chap gets involved lol. I totally agree with you, he knew by posting it it was controversial and wanted a response. I made my feelings known without going to far off track




I followed up with another post, details in the refugees thread   You had an absolutely amazingly calm response to his idiotic, halfwit responses ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Perhaps against my better judgment, I also stuck my oar in, in that particular thread.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Anyway, the washing machine has been emptied, fresh bedlinen on the beds, and there are books to read, beer to drink, and  dinner to be prepared.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Perhaps against my better judgment, I also stuck my oar in, in that particular thread.



So did I!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Anyway, the washing machine has been emptied, fresh bedlinen on the beds, and there are books to read, beer to drink, and  dinner to be prepared.



Enjoy the beer and books. Just finished dinner. Washing up awaits.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner will be basmati rice (in the rice cooker, but using turkey stock from yesterday), ramen noodles (in turkey stock), and what is left from yesterday's roasted vegetables.

I plan to prepare Indonesian rice tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned a few cousins (the kind of kind souls who had sent Christmas cards to myself and Decent Brother) and had some lovely and very agreeable chats.  

Now, book and beer beckon....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, it struck me that the normal schedule, or timetable, for the bin collection might be disrupted on account of the Christmas & New Year holiday (as it was last year, which I suspect had someting to do with the fact that Christmas Day & the New Year may have fallen on the day the bins are collected).

Anyway, I phoned the bin company yesterday, and they confirmed that today's collection shall proceed as normal, and kindly followed that with a text to the same effect, last night.

So, bins out.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And bins have been emptied and have been returned to their respective niches; meanwhile, as I had run out of milk, I ventured out to the local shop where organic milk (and cream) had both been kept for me.  

Brrrr.


----------



## Alli

Can’t believe it’s already December 30th. Considering we’ve spent 5/6 of the year in a pandemic, it’s moves awfully fast. I’m not holding my breath for 2021 though. Maybe 2022.

Today, it’s another visit with the therapist. Part of me is really enjoying this down time. Part of me is already bored silly.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> I went for a therapy session today. The old therapist hasn’t returned since they closed for Covid. I took a recommendation from a friend who is also an OT. This new lady is wonderful. She believes in whole body lymphatic treatment, not just treating the affected area. I came out of there today feeling really awesome. And ordered a new compression sleeve.



Is this massage? My wife swears by it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> And bins have been emptied and have been returned to their respective niches; meanwhile, as I had run out of milk, I ventured out to the local shop where organic milk (and cream) had both been kept for me.
> 
> Brrrr.



Any snow left?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Any snow left?




No, but bitterly cold.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday I never got to the grocery store as I had originally intended to do -- instead became distracted by shooting some photos and then processing them one way and then deciding to convert to B&W, all of which took a fair amount of time.   After that I wasn't interested in going to the store any more and instead was happy to just pour myself my usual late-afternoon/pre-dinner beer.....   So today I am headed out the store because tomorrow and New Year's Day are both going to be rainy (not to mention that also of course there is the pre-holiday busyness and then the actual holiday itself).    Today's a better day to go out, anyway, as it is a bit warmer than it was yesterday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, but bitterly cold.



Agreed. Mrs AFB is being far too frugal with the thermostat for my liking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Agreed. Mrs AFB is being far too frugal with the thermostat for my liking.




I thought that she really felt the cold.

I certainly do (as did Mother).


----------



## DT

Tucked away the wiring for the new deck lights, where I had originally done a sort of "quick deployment" last night and left the wiring sort of just on the deck surface.

I got this neat 4 light with controller, plus an extra extension and a box of tiki torch mounts for the wife for christmas (one of those sort of "house gifts" so really for everyone).  I removed the yard stake from the lights (just a hand screw fastener), and instead of using the second clamp on the mounts (where you'd secure a torch pole, I used a machine screw/nut.  So they mount nicely on the edges via the other clamp, are easily moved, rotated, repositioned, nothing has any permanent modifications 

The lights themselves are super slick, weather proof (including a watertight box for the main power/controller), LED, and WiFi controlled, so with iOS app, you can turn them on/off, set their color (range of thousands), set auto timers, and really fun, all sorts of multi color/brightness modes, things like "Sky Breath", where it cycles through various blue hues.  I've got them pointing up at the coastal live oaks, which are fun, they twist around in all sorts of directions, and look amazing (or scary ...) all lit up.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Is this massage? My wife swears by it.



Lymphatic drainage. It’s as good as massage as far as I’m concerned. I’m glad insurance covers it. I’d be much happier just being able to go for an ordinary massage when I feel like it, and not needing the drainage on an ongoing basis.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Lymphatic drainage. It’s as good as massage as far as I’m concerned. I’m glad insurance covers it. I’d be much happier just being able to go for an ordinary massage when I feel like it, and not needing the drainage on an ongoing basis.




Thta is another thing that Covid has put paid to; until last year, I used to receive a massage - bliss, sheer, unadulterated bliss - regularly, and it was wonderful.


----------



## DT

Oh, we tracked down our 2" ice cube trays (they're silicone I believe).  Anyway, here's the intended use (beyond just some _nice_ice_):

I freeze the extra/left over coffee, it usually takes a couple of days to accumulate enough for a full tray.  It's the straight black coffee right from the pot.

Then we use one "coffee cubes" in a lowball/rocks glass, pour Irish creme over, usually a small splash of vodka.  As the cube melts, you get these little streams of coffee mingling in with the sweet creme, it's really terrific, and it keeps the drink cold without diluting it (in fact, adding a whole extra layer).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I'm still reading about the First World War (Margaret MacMillan's excellent book), and I still think the Schlieffen Plan is nuts, and I'm annoyed at how stupid it is (and was), just as I thought it was nuts (and almost illegaly stupid) when I first read about it - gobsmacked - in my early teens, some decades ago.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Thta is another thing that Covid has put paid to; until last year, I used to receive a massage - bliss, sheer, unadulterated bliss - regularly, and it was wonderful.



I’ve always been able to skip the massage, but I adore a good pedicure (with lots of vigorous foot rubbing) and a facial. I’m lucky that this is something that is medically necessary for me, and covers all my wants. (And because it is a medical necessity, I don’t even have to pay for it!)


----------



## Clix Pix

Indeed I did get to the grocery store this afternoon and bought what I needed -- as well as some things I probably didn't need, too, but wanted.  However, in my eagerness to avoid the crowds, I skipped lunch and  made the classic error of going to the store without having eaten beforehand so that I was already mildly hungry before even setting foot in the store.  Oops!

Years ago I had a wonderful massage -- first and only one ever, actually -- when I was down in North Carolina with my mother, who was going through what to to be her final illness.  One of her young friends happened to be a professional masseuse and offered to give me a massage  as time went on and it was clear that I was getting more and more stressed by a difficult situation.  It was fantastic and it really did help so much!  I felt great afterward.   Haven't had one again since but I will always remember that experience, which was exactly what I needed at that particular point in my life.

Never have had a pedicure (my feet are really ticklish, don't know if I'd like someone touching and handling them, even in what is meant to be a soothing, therapeutic way), and I've never had a facial, either.  In my younger days I wore makeup all the time, wouldn't have dreamed of leaving the house without it,  but once I was retired and at home a lot more, I gradually stopped doing  the makeup thing and now only put some on when going out for occasions such as meeting with friends for lunch or dinner, going to a party, a concert or show, some other event of that sort.  I certainly don't bother these days with putting it on to just do a grocery store run!  Since going to the grocery store and the library have been pretty much my only ventures out during 2020, so much for the makeup.....


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> I thought that she really felt the cold.
> 
> I certainly do (as did Mother).




One thing that I'm finding really helpful is to use a heating pad -- on my feet.  While sitting at the computer I plug the heating pad in and set it on the floor and put my feet right on top of it, and after a while slip them under the heating pad to warm up the tops of my feet.  Works a treat!   When my feet are warm then I am warmer, too, and it does make a difference!  I keep the thermostat here set at 69 degrees, for the most part, but when it gets really, really bone-chilling cold outdoors, or is very damp and feels colder because of that.   In each of those situationsI'll be kicking the thermostat up a few notches.  Being warmly dressed in layers helps, too.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I cut this sign today way to large I had to cut part of it and slide it and cut the rest. I think I have cut over 30 salt and straw signs. if you don't know what that is it is a high end ice cream shop that can have some crazy flavors. 








						Flavors: What We're Scooping This Month – Salt & Straw
					

We debut new flavors every month, finding inspiration everywhere to reflect our communities and explore what ice cream can be.




					saltandstraw.com
				



a standard pear and blue cheese. they have  had pigs blood I think halloween and turkey skin and other crazy flavors. the last time I ate it they had a snickerdoodle one and it was incredible. chocolate not bad.  I cut them for a local sign guy and he finishes them. this one is going to coconut grove.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

fooferdoggie said:


> I cut this sign today way to large I had to cut part of it and slide it and cut the rest. I think I have cut over 30 salt and straw signs. if you don't know what that is it is a high end ice cream shop that can have some crazy flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flavors: What We're Scooping This Month – Salt & Straw
> 
> 
> We debut new flavors every month, finding inspiration everywhere to reflect our communities and explore what ice cream can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltandstraw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a standard pear and blue cheese. they have had pigs blood I think halloween and turkey skin and other crazy flavors. the last time I ate it they had a snickerdoodle one and it was incredible. chocolate not bad. I cut them for a local sign guy and he finishes them. this one is going to coconut grove.
> 
> View attachment 2260View attachment 2261View attachment 2262




I used to run a couple of CNC machines years ago in an old job and used to make all sorts of cool things. Made signs for shops on the side and exhibition stands etc. I even made furniture for my house lol. I do miss having access to that type of CNC. I still do the odd bit of programming to help production out at the company I work for but that are triple axis Haas and Hurco machines and all metal machining. I won’t be doing that next year though as they’ve employed a production engineer to relieve us of those duties.

Sign looks great and love the setup


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I thought that she really felt the cold.
> 
> I certainly do (as did Mother).



She does. She is just trying to economise. I think seeing the gas tank go down plays on her mind more than just a bill arriving once a quarter. That and my Reynolds is playing up so my hands are cold all the time at the moment.

Went for a walk when we got back from the supermarket with the camera. Cold but rewarding.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> She does. She is just trying to economise. I think seeing the gas tank go down plays on her mind more than just a bill arriving once a quarter. That and my Reynolds is playing up so my hands are cold all the time at the moment.
> 
> Went for a walk when we got back from the supermarket with the camera. Cold but rewarding.




Winter is not the time to economise on heat and warmth; that is somethig (in our part of the world, where we don't suffer punishing heat in summer) best reserved for the summer months.  

Besides, I seem to recall that Mrs AFB sometiems strolls around barefoot; you mnetion Raynaud's disease, - abroad, a former colleague of mine, an Army Major, suffered badly from it - but, even at school (when I walked and cycled everywhere - i.e. I was naturally fit), my feet were *always* cold in winter. 

There are few more horrid experiences in winter than a cold (and unwelcoming) house.  

Anyway, a wash on, and a pleasant surprise from the electricity bill; as they had estimated my bill for ten months, - on account of Covid - when they finally came to do a reading, (in early December), it appears that my account is (considerably) in credit.   Nice to know at this time of year.

The meter is far too high, - it is in the boiler house - and the numbers far too tiny, - and my eyesight too imperfect, for me to be able to read it (I tried) with (or without) spectacles.


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> I‘m going to think how I’m going to respond to a $2000 bill from the county’s ambulance service to transport my wife 5 miles to the hospital and at most they gave her some O2 on the way. This is associated with and addition to the $4000 hospital bill with her getting heat stroke standing in line to vote And spending 4 hours in the emergency room while they “observed her”. Just because they bill an outrageous amount, I‘ll be talking to my lawyer and insurance company about it.
> 
> Yes, I can afford to pay it, but the question is should I?
> 
> What is semi-amusing is that they sent me a form to fill out for financial assistance which I ignored, then I got a letter saying financial assistance has been denied, and now I expect they will send me a bill to be paid in full, except I won’t be paying it in full, at least not all at once. First if it’s not itemized, I’ll be asking for an itemized billing. The discussion with my lawyer will concern negotiating a price after the fact,  as we were not privy to the charges up front.
> 
> The last time my wife was at the emergency room several years ago, after being billed, I told the billing agency I was going to be making monthly payments, they could take it or leave it. They took it.



request an itemized bill first. it will place you in a lot better position to fight/negotiate it.

never mind, you were planning to.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Winter is not the time to economise on heat and warmth; that is somethig (in our part of the world, where we don't suffer punishing heat in summer) best reserved for the summer months.
> 
> Besides, I seem to recall that Mrs AFB sometiems strolls around barefoot; you mnetion Raynaud's disease, - abroad, a former colleague of mine, an Army Major, suffered badly from it - but, even at school (when I walked and cycled everywhere - i.e. I was naturally fit), my feet were *always* cold in winter.
> 
> There are few more horrid experiences in winter than a cold (and unwelcoming) house.
> 
> Anyway, a wash on, and a pleasant surprise from the electricity bill; as they had estimated my bill for ten months, - on account of Covid - when they finally came to do a reading, (in early December), it appears that my account is (considerably) in credit.   Nice to know at this time of year.
> 
> The meter is far too high, - it is in the boiler house - and the numbers far too tiny, - and my eyesight too imperfect, for me to be able to read it (I tried) with (or without) spectacles.



She does often walk around barefoot yes. I'm in slippers and socks. But I let her choose what temperature to set the thermostat at. I'd have it on all day, but she is trying to make do with just the evenings and over night.
I mostly suffer in my hands and fingers. I can be sat with my hands holding a cup of tea and still cold. For hours at a time. Other days (when the temperature is the same), they are fine.

Anyway been doing some photo editing and a bit of work. Just finished lunch and am sipping a cup of tea at my desk. Just tidied my camera gear away as well. I had lenses everywhere!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> She does often walk around barefoot yes. I'm in slippers and socks. But I let her choose what temperature to set the thermostat at. I'd have it on all day, but she is trying to make do with just the evenings and over night.
> I mostly suffer in my hands and fingers. I can be sat with my hands holding a cup of tea and still cold. For hours at a time. Other days (when the temperature is the same), they are fine.
> 
> Anyway been doing some photo editing and a bit of work. Just finished lunch and am sipping a cup of tea at my desk. Just tidied my camera gear away as well. I had lenses everywhere!




I'd have it on all day, too.  

As did my mother.  

We both love (in her case, loved) heat - as did my father, who adored sunshine and warm climates.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'd have it on all day, too.
> 
> As did my mother.
> 
> We both love (in her case, loved) heat - as did my father, who adored sunshine and warm climates.



When the sun is out the front gets lovely and warm in the afternoon. It’s currently 21 in the lounge with the heating not been on since 7.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> When the sun is out the front gets lovely and warm in the afternoon. It’s currently 21 in the lounge with the heating not been on since 7.




But, that is when the sun is out........not (at all) a given at this time of year.

Yesterday, the forecast for today seeemd to suggest that it would be dry; today, there are spitting (albeit, fairly light) showers.

Anyway, a wash done, and unloaded.

A few late Christmas cards arrived this morning.

And - pass the sick bucket, please, for, a parabola of puke is called for - I have just read that the loathsome Stanley Johnson (father of You Know Who, for, as a friend said, succinctly, "black cat, black kitten"), is applying for French citizenship, blandly remarking, "If I understand it correctly, I am French. My mother was born in France, her mother was totally French as was her grandfather. So for me it is about reclaiming what I already have. "

What an absolute shit.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned and we had a lovely chat for the best part of an hour.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> But, that is when the sun is out........not (at all) a given at this time of year.
> 
> Yesterday, the forecast for today seeemd to suggest that it would be dry; today, there are spitting (albeit, fairly light) showers.
> 
> Anyway, a wash done, and unloaded.
> 
> A few late Christmas cards arrived this morning.
> 
> And - pass the sick bucket, please, for, a parabola of puke is called for - I have just read that the loathsome Stanley Johnson (father of You Know Who, for, as a friend said, succinctly, "black cat, black kitten"), is applying for French citizenship, blandly remarking, "If I understand it correctly, I am French. My mother was born in France, her mother was totally French as was her grandfather. So for me it is about reclaiming what I already have. "
> 
> What an absolute shit.



Must run in the family.....!

Had a quick call with my other boss. He's just back from a few weeks in Israel visiting family. Had to fly back sooner than expected (after completing 14 days in isolation) as flights to the UK were being cancelled. I know he was there to visit his family but I'd not be keen to fly anywhere right now. Already been asked if I'm travelling to London next week.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Must run in the family.....!
> 
> Had a quick call with my other boss. He's just back from a few weeks in Israel visiting family. Had to fly back sooner than expected (after completing 14 days in isolation) as flights to the UK were being cancelled. I know he was there to visit his family but I'd not be keen to fly anywhere right now. Already been asked if I'm travelling to London next week.




Decent Brother thinks that it does run in the family, well, that family, and dislikes Stanley almost as much as he detests Boris.

Other Brother becomes almost incoherent with rage when we discuss that topic, (and yes, he cannot abide BJ either).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner devoured, washing up done, and now browsing stuff online, reading, writing emails, making a few phone calls......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Listening to music, browsing here (and in The Other Country), checking online news, sipping wine, and reading spicy fish recipes from the Iberian peninsula.


----------



## lizkat

Revising some ungenerous New Year's resolutions...

1. Original resolutions list:

don't buy potato chips, and​don't binge watch TV shows, and​don't make home fries to go w/ the eggs on Sundays.​

2. New and improved resolution:

quit making lists, just write down how much more fun you had in 2021 than in 2020.​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Revising some ungenerous New Year's resolutions...
> 
> 1. Original resolutions list:
> 
> don't buy potato chips, and​don't binge watch TV shows, and​don't make home fries to go w/ the eggs on Sundays.​
> 
> 2. New and improved resolution:
> 
> quit making lists, just write down how much more fun you had in 2021 than in 2020.​




Don't make home fries to go with the eggs on Sunday....who in their right mind would even want to make this a New Year resolution?  

Now, I can perfectly understand - or relate to - a world where one might not make (or choose to make) home fries to go with eggs every single Sunday.....or, how one might ration the home fries to one Sunday, or, perhaps, two, Sundays per month.....

But, yes, I think that the new, improved list, makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Alli

Nice long FaceTime with mother and children. Toast to the new year. Husband and I watched a few episodes of Twilight Zone, and now it’s time to go to bed (since it’s already 2021 in plenty other parts of the world).

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Helping to chase a flock of sheep away who have wandered down off the hills to eat our gardens!! Time to sit down and relax.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Helping to chase a flock of sheep away who have wandered down off the hills to eat our gardens!! Time to sit down and relax.



They just want to help mow the lawn!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Helping to chase a flock of sheep away who have wandered down off the hills to eat our gardens!! Time to sit down and relax.




That reminds me of the goats in Wales who thrilled to the freedom they were afforded by the first lockdown, as they roamed the streets of Llandudno; suburban streets and lawns - and hedges and gardens and shrubs - were irresistible to them.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

We usually get wild horses in the street and you really don’t want to go near those as they’re not used to people and can be vicious. It’s common to see sheep in small groups but this morning this flock was 35 when I counted. I haven’t seen a farmer around yet looking for them .


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> We usually get wild horses in the street and you really don’t want to go near those as they’re not used to people and can be vicious. It’s common to see sheep in small groups but this morning this flock was 35 when I counted. I haven’t seen a farmer around yet looking for them .



Wild horses?

Fascinating. 

I daresay that someone wil claim the sheep soon enough.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> We usually get wild horses in the street and you really don’t want to go near those as they’re not used to people and can be vicious. It’s common to see sheep in small groups but this morning this flock was 35 when I counted. I haven’t seen a farmer around yet looking for them .



Do you have any mint sauce?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> Thta reminds me of the goats in Wales who thrilled to freedom they were afforded by the first lockdown, as they roamed the streets of Llandudno; suburban streets and lawns - and hedges and gardens and shrubs - were irresistible to them.



well free wool right? or are you hungry??


----------



## lizkat

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> We usually get wild horses in the street and you really don’t want to go near those as they’re not used to people and can be vicious. It’s common to see sheep in small groups but this morning this flock was 35 when I counted. I haven’t seen a farmer around yet looking for them .




Here it's one or another small herd of farmed bison that may sometimes leave home turf.  No fencing really stops them when they decide to do that, so it's good they rarely do it. They usually get noticed on the back roads or a county road but once in awhile make it out to the state highway and cause local commuters to think they're hallucinating.   Local and highly "wrinkled" terrain up here,  farther away from the river valleys where they're raised,  doesn't really appeal to bison,  thank god.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Here it's one or another small herd of farmed bison that may sometimes leave home turf.  No fencing really stops them when they decide to do that, so it's good they rarely do it. They usually get noticed on the back roads or a county road but once in awhile make it out to the state highway and cause local commuters to think they're hallucinating.   Local and highly "wrinkled" terrain up here,  farther away from the river valleys where they're raised,  doesn't really appeal to bison,  thank god.



I'd rather shoo sheep out of the way than Bison!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with brothers, watched the New Year's Concert from Vienna.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> I'd rather shoo sheep out of the way than Bison!




Yeah, bison don't shoo.   You just let them do what they want to do.   Last time they got onto the state highway they just wandered amongst the cars for awhile and then threaded their way across to a neighbor's dairy farm where the startled working dogs hustled the regular livestock back down to the barns at 8am which of course alerted the farmer to the fact that "something" was going on.   That time it took the bison owners (and some deputy sheriffs) several days to build some sturdy and temporary corrals in the dairy pasture... and then encourage the critters into those with some special veggie treats...   and finally to back up some trucks, shrink the corrals into funnel-tunnels lol and so get the animals hauled back to the river valley they live in.


----------



## Clix Pix

Had a nice, quiet New Year's Eve and at 11:45 turned on the television in order to catch the final moments of 2020 and to welcome in 2021.  The beautiful sparkly ball dropped on Times Square and the New Year was cheered in, not by a crowd of thousands, since the public was not allowed to gather there, but rather by an invited, select group of people including off-duty first responders and so on.  I sipped my glass of Stella as I waved goodbye to 2020 and smiled a cheery hello to 2021....      Shut off the TV after that, got into bed with my book and my Stella, and eventually it was time to turn off the light and drift off to sleep.

It's a rainy, chilly New Year's Day here, but no matter, no big plans anyway.


----------



## fooferdoggie

here is a pic of one of the finished signs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> here is a pic of one of the finished signs.
> View attachment 2303




For the inauguration?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> For the inauguration?



huh? no its just a salt and straw sign like the one I cut just smaller and painted.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> here is a pic of one of the finished signs.
> View attachment 2303





Neat.  Are they doing these at all their locations?  I see they have several.

Oh, and this


----------



## fooferdoggie

they say on their website what store have what. I found o0ne ice cream brand that is as good and costs about the same but no lines to buy it in a regular store.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> they say on their website what store have what. I found o0ne ice cream brand that is as good and costs about the same but no lines to buy it in a regular store.




Oh yeah, I was perusing their site, and the store flavors, the one I posted above was available at a few 

The description ...

Hunks of pillowy, deeply caramelized, chocolate-dipped honeycomb candy get tipsy in vanilla-y & smooth oat milk ice cream that's been spiked with Portland's Eastside Distillery Bourbon.


----------



## fooferdoggie

the flavors can get crazy.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on the first tandem ride of the new year we knew it might rain and planned on it. but it it takes some of the fun out of it. so after 5 miles we decided to head home went to a store got some groceries. on the way home about a mile and a half away on the bike path we get our first flat since we bought the bike. well I have a co2 inflator I tired refilling the tire see if it would last till we got home only to gin I bought the wrong one for that valve. I don't remember but I think I bought the pumps before Ih ad the bike on hand but I don't remember for sure. so I take the tire off and the bad tube only to find my regular air pump is also the wrong one. I debated on trying the roadside service thats included in my bike insurance but I was not sure how long we would have to wait. it was raining lightly and 52 so we just walked the bike back. thew frozen fruit and ice cream did ok though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I am drinking coffee, reading (fish) recipes, and reading the papers (online and as actual papers.)


----------



## Apple fanboy

Not much. Just finished watching some rubbish film with Mrs AFB AFB. Now she is preparing dinner whilst I'm on my Mac browsing. Later I'm sure MOTD will figure if I'm still awake. Some washing up. 
What an exciting life I lead!


----------



## DT

Oh, just winding down the holidays.  Cleaning out (i.e., re-imagining ) all sorts of left-overs, part of that is to clear out all the unhealthy, fattening - and sure delicious  - foods and get ready for a major eating/health reset   I'm looking at going on a serious 90 day burn ...

Some decorations coming down, live tree will be last, we generally keep things up through the new year, and then sort of sync up with yard garbage collection (Monday, so tree will be out Sunday).

Catching up on some code work, listening to a few podcasts - a few end of the year episodes are on hold since they're covering Season 2 of The Mandalorian ... which is also on deck for today!  The wife and I are finally on the same episode (S02E04), so will make some bevs, and kick back later and watch.

Also shopping replacement faucets for the kitchen, putting together an Omaha Steaks (and seafood!) order, reviewing some of T's schoolwork (her Python project was awesome, totally got it, just needed a few small logic tweaks).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Busy cooking what will be a very tasty Asian themed or inspired fish stew.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Dinner is finished. Next up washing up. Have my tea first.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Dinner is finished. Next up washing up. Have my tea first.




Mine - one of those overcast Saturdays when I am puttering and pottering around the house - has already taken a few hours, and will take a little while longer before it is ready.

But, I expect that it will be very tasty when I do get to sit down and enjoy it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Enjoying my new M1 MBP as I catch up on forums this afternoon.....  Earlier I spent a little time shooting a few photos and later I'll fire up the 15" MBP and get them in there and process the better one(s).    I also want to have both machines on so that I can do some comparison checking on some of the settings;  I managed to get most of them the way I want them on the new machine but there are a couple which have eluded me so I'll cheat by looking at them on the older machine, see what the differences are and do some tweaking.  Both machines are on Big Sur but of course there may still be differences in the settings due to the entirely new processor in the M1.

I also need to get to my usual monthly backups, plus wrapping up the image files for 2020 and putting them into the archival drives for storage and safekeeping.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Mine - one of those overcast Saturdays when I am puttering and pottering around the house - has already taken a few hours, and will take a little while longer before it is ready.
> 
> But, I expect that it will be very tasty when I do get to sit down and enjoy it.



Ours was more fuel than enjoyable. But then it usually is.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Ours was more fuel than enjoyable. But then it usually is.




Mine will be very tasty; but then, I have never subscribed to the idea of food as fuel.  

Anyway, it is simmering away nicely, and the rice is being prepared in the rice cooker.


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> Busy cooking what will be a very tasty Asian themed or inspired fish stew.




I’m headed to the Asian market if I can ever force myself out of the house. I’m kinda craving cheap noodles with maybe sautéed leek.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Mine will be very tasty; but then, I have never subscribed to the idea of food as fuel.
> 
> Anyway, it is simmering away nicely, and the rice is being prepared in the rice cooker.



Well given the limited choices open to us it’s rarely anything else. We always cook rice in the microwave. 10 minutes in a glass bowl. Quick rinse and it’s done.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Gutwrench said:


> I’m headed to the Asian market if I can ever force myself out of the house. I’m kinda craving cheap noodles with maybe sautéed leek.




I aways think that I will buy only one or two things whenever I am in the Asian store, but always, but always, end up with bags and bags of stuff.

You can never go wrong with Asian noodles; I'm down to my last packet of Japanese ramen, hence, I expect that I shall pay a visit to the Asian store over the coming fortnight. 

Sautéed leek goes with absolutely everything; it's brilliant with steak (plus a generous hand with minced garlic, of course).


----------



## Gutwrench

Scepticalscribe said:


> I aways think that I will buy only one or two things whenever I am in the Asian store, but always, but always, end up with bags and bags of stuff.
> 
> You can never go wrong with Asian noodles; I'm down to my last packet of Japanese ramen, hence, I expect that I shal pay a visit to the Asian store over the coming fortnight.
> 
> Sautéed leek goes with absolutely everything; it's brilliant with steak (plus a generous hand with minced garlic, of course).




I’m that way everywhere, but especially at an Asian and the Mexican market (that‘s right next door to it).

My weakness are blue crab when in season. I’ll be in the market for one thing and pass a box filled with the little critters snapping their claws at me like they’re saying, “Keep moving buddy. Just keep moving!” Lol, I’m like...oh yeah! Then toss a dozen of the angriest into a brown paper bag and head to the register. Steamed blue crab with beer. Yum yum.


----------



## leekohler2

I went to the marijuana dispensary to purchase edibles, then to Texas roadhouse for a nice steak in my car, Costco for gas, then the gym. Now home eating a salad and yogurt, seeds and berries.


----------



## User.45

leekohler2 said:


> I went to the marijuana dispensary to purchase edibles, then to Texas roadhouse for a nice steak in my car, Costco for gas, then the gym. Now home eating a salad and yogurt, seeds and berries.



Diverse!


----------



## leekohler2

P_X said:


> Diverse!



Man, ya gotta do what you during this COVID crap.


----------



## DT

leekohler2 said:


> I went to the marijuana dispensary to purchase edibles, then to Texas roadhouse for a nice steak in my car, Costco for gas, then the gym. Now home eating a salad and yogurt, seeds and berries.




Holy smokes, I want to party with you cowboy!


----------



## leekohler2

DT said:


> Holy smokes, I want to party with you cowboy!



It's great when sensible people legalize a beneficial substance. I use pot mainly to treat my IBS, and it does a great job. But it's Saturday night, so...


----------



## DT

leekohler2 said:


> It's great when sensible people legalize a beneficial substance. I use pot mainly to treat my IBS, and it does a great job. But it's Saturday night, so...




I'm a big advocate of marijuana for a number of use cases, it saved some friends and family from some horrible, debilitating medical issues, and hey, if it's used in a safe capacity, I'm all about consumption at home, and watching Spongebob


----------



## leekohler2

DT said:


> I'm a big advocate of marijuana for a number of use cases, it saved some friends and family from some horrible, debilitating medical issues, and hey, if it's used in a safe capacity, I'm all about consumption at home, and watching Spongebob



I'm gonna watch Fantasia. It's so fucking weird. 

And yeah, after 8 years of really bad IBS, this fixed it in a week. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Somewhere in my photo archives I have a shot of a guy on the Eastern Shore of Maryland who had just pulled up a Blue Crab in his net.....    OK, finally found it!


----------



## leekohler2

Clix Pix said:


> Somewhere in my photo archives I have a shot of a guy on the Eastern Shore of Maryland who had just pulled up a Blue Crab in his net.....    OK, finally found it!
> 
> View attachment 2339



I don't like crustaceans, but that one is pretty.


----------



## Clix Pix

Blue Crabs ARE pretty!     What I think is amusing about this photo, which I really didn't notice at the time I shot it, is how everything is color-coordinated:  the guy's hat, the guy's tank top, the guy's net, and the catch, the Blue Crab!  LOL!

Oh.....When I jumped into the thread I had intended to note that so far today I have done very little of what I had planned, but that's OK, it's now life works out sometimes!  I got involved with shooting some photos of one subject and then later of another subject, and by the time I got through reviewing and editing the images, much of the day had slipped away.....   Oh, well, there is always tomorrow to do what is needed!


----------



## Alli

I wound up rearranging furniture today. Getting rid of some heavy pieces from the living room (so that I can put a real desk in here and split the space into den/office). Mostly I have to move everything out so I can wash the floor. My little black cat has not been kind to the floor, and he’s sneaky. So tomorrow morning, I finish rearranging, and then sweep, mop, wash. Hopefully I can have it all done before my game comes on.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I wound up rearranging furniture today. Getting rid of some heavy pieces from the living room (so that I can put a real desk in here and split the space into den/office). Mostly I have to move everything out so I can wash the floor. My little black cat has not been kind to the floor, and he’s sneaky. So tomorrow morning, I finish rearranging, and then sweep, mop, wash. Hopefully I can have it all done before my game comes on.



Isn’t that the issue with floors? It’s not moping or the sweeping that takes the time. It’s getting everything of the floor to do the job properly.
At least with our underfloor heating it dries quickly.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Isn’t that the issue with floors? It’s not moping or the sweeping that takes the time. It’s getting everything of the floor to do the job properly.
> At least with our underfloor heating it dries quickly.



That is such an alien concept to me. My daughter had underfloor heating in the bathroom in her apartment in NY. Living in the south, I still have my window open and the fan on...so underfloor heating would be a waste. And it must be a relatively new thing, cause I don’t remember it existing 30 years ago when I left NY.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> That is such an alien concept to me. My daughter had underfloor heating in the bathroom in her apartment in NY. Living in the south, I still have my window open and the fan on...so underfloor heating would be a waste. And it must be a relatively new thing, cause I don’t remember it existing 30 years ago when I left NY.



Its not very common. But as we had to do the whole house we moved into from scratch we decided to get it done. Its a more efficient heating system to radiators. We are the same with AC. Very rare in the UK. Probably only need it about 5 days a year.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Building snowmen and sledging today. Now got to get back in the mindset for work in the morning


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Building snowmen and sledging today. Now got to get back in the mindset for work in the morning



Tell me about it! Not really stopping probably helped me a bit, but I've got to remember instead of doing a bit of work tomorrow, its a full 8+ hours!


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> That is such an alien concept to me. My daughter had underfloor heating in the bathroom in her apartment in NY. Living in the south, I still have my window open and the fan on...so underfloor heating would be a waste. And it must be a relatively new thing, cause I don’t remember it existing 30 years ago when I left NY.



Actually, when I was a little girl -- and that was many more than 30 years ago! -- we had underfloor heating in our small two-bedroom ranch-style house in a suburb of Chicago, and it was really nice!  The flooring itself was some sort of dark tile -- can't really recall much more than that detail now -- and all during the cold Illinois winters we were warm and cozy!  I haven't seen or heard much about underfloor heating since, until AFB started mentioning what they were doing with their renovations in their new home last year.    

Back then -- this was the 1950's -- we didn't have A/C, and most houses didn't at that time -- stores, banks and movie theaters were just starting to install it.   Movie theatre marquees would proudly advertise that it was COOL inside!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Actually, when I was a little girl -- and that was many more than 30 years ago! -- we had underfloor heating in our small two-bedroom ranch-style house in a suburb of Chicago, and it was really nice!  The flooring itself was some sort of dark tile -- can't really recall much more than that detail now -- and all during the cold Illinois winters we were warm and cozy!  I haven't seen or heard much about underfloor heating since, until AFB started mentioning what they were doing with their renovations in their new home last year.
> 
> Back then -- this was the 1950's -- we didn't have A/C, and most houses didn't at that time -- stores, banks and movie theaters were just starting to install it.   Movie theatre marquees would proudly advertise that it was COOL inside!



Well its not all that common here. But it is sure nice when its on.


----------



## Renzatic

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Building snowmen and sledging today. Now got to get back in the mindset for work in the morning




It nearly got up to 70 here a couple days ago. Now it's cold again.

I hate it so much.


----------



## Gutwrench

Laundry and trying to talk myself into grilling a steak.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Gutwrench said:


> Laundry and trying to talk myself into grilling a steak.



Doesn’t sound like much of a decision. I’ll have mine medium rare !


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Rare for me, please.


----------



## leekohler2

Finally got my gear organized. It used to just be a big pile on the floor of my room.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Doesn’t sound like much of a decision. I’ll have mine medium rare !




 I actually like my laundry _*very*_ rare, although that's not ever how it has worked out.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> I actually like my laundry _*very*_ rare, although that's not ever how it has worked out.



I like my laundry done for me. Fortunately Mrs AFB doesn’t mind doing it!


----------



## lizkat

I don't mind it really....  except for hanging laundry out in very early spring in a year when I'm pretty sure the line should be replaced.   There's nothing like pinning up a load of dishtowels or bed linens only to have them dumped into mud season in the veggie garden space over which the line is strung. 

A bad windstorm solved that problem ahead of time for me and caused a line compressor to break the line in a worn place last autumn. Saw it draped across garden and tangled in a honeysuckle bush next morning.  Ugh!   Hauled that in and stashed it in the trash and made a note to round up two other people to help me install a new line in spring.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I like my laundry done for me. Fortunately Mrs AFB doesn’t mind doing it!




I like my laundry done for me, too, but since my mother died, and the carer left to work in pastures new, - and her replacement, who did some weekly housework for me - hasn't left her house, the house where she lives & cares for an elderly lady since last March (on account of Covid), thus, these days, I have had to do it myself.


----------



## Clix Pix

Not a big deal, laundry:  I just sort out the whites and the colors from each other and start the machine filling up with water, adding a "pod" of detergent, then toss the clothing in and let her rip.....  While I'm doing something else more interesting.    When the washing machine indicates that it has finished its tasks, then I toss everything into the dryer while starting the water going in the washer for the next load....   When I'm doing bed linens I strip the bed and immediately put on a fresh set of sheets, pillow case, etc., and then the other items are ready to go into the washing machine and dryer whenever its their turn.


----------



## hulugu

Redid the power strip under my desk, so I could more easily charge everything. I got a new dual-monitor setup, and I'd run out of plugs, and was charging cameras in the kitchen to my wife's chagrin. 

Now, the spot under my desk looks like a highway construction project, as each Nikon MH-25 charger has a yellow blinking light and there's a half-dozen charging up under there. Also, a GoPro and LumeCube have their own lights. 

In addition, I sanded down the butcher's block for my kitchen island today. It was starting to look worn and gross, and I decided to pop it off and give it a nice sanding down, and then oil. Once this coat dries, I'll do it a few more times and then seal it. 

Finally, I packed away last year's notebooks. I'm always amazed at how many reporter's notebooks and legal pads I burn through in a given year.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we got 35 miles in on our tandem. no rain for once and unto 56 degrees . rivers where high and we saw several little waterfalls as it is rock walls along all the roads. but no room to take pics.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Wash done, and washing machine emptied; driveway and access to the house salted; a cup of coffee to hand, and French homework underway.


----------



## Clix Pix

A damp morning here, with wet spots around on the sidewalks and parking lot where rain fell during the night again......  I'll take rain any day over snow and ice! 

This afternoon it's off to the library to return a couple of books, one which is actually due today and the other which I finished last night.   Don't really need anything at the grocery store so will skip that today, for a change.   Still working on my backups and archival drives, too, but at the rate I'm going it'll be another couple of days before I'm ready for a trip to the bank and safe deposit box.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Wash done, and washing machine emptied; driveway and access to the house salted; a cup of coffee to hand, and French homework underway.



You have been busy. The ice and snow has more or less gone here as well.

Washing up done. When the bed sheets are finished drying still have the bed to make.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> You have been busy. The ice and snow has more or less gone here as well.
> 
> Washing up done. When the bed sheets are finished drying still have the bed to make.




Had my French class, and did a small spot of revision (for twenty minutes) when it ended.
Prepared a mug of Ethiopian coffee during the break in the French class, and I could see that I wasn't the only person sipping from a mug. 

Today's was a dark wash; I'll leave the bedlinen until tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Had my French class, and did a small spot of revision (for twenty minutes) when it ended.
> Prepared a mug of Ethiopian coffee during the break in the French class, and I could see that I wasn't the only person sipping from a mug.
> 
> Today's was a dark wash; I'll leave the bedlinen until tomorrow or Wednesday.



How is the french coming along? Are you happy with your progress. My boss always reads French magazines we get at work to practise. Maybe you could get some French newspapers online or something?  I'd love to learn another language, but I just have no aptitude for it. I struggle enough with English!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> How is the french coming along? Are you happy with your progress. My boss always reads French magazines we get at work to practise. Maybe you could get some French newspapers online or something?  I'd love to learn another language, but I just have no aptitude for it. I struggle enough with English!




My French class is coming along well, and I am quite happy with my progress; however, as is always the case, one kicks oneself after a holiday, and needs serious revision (which I spent a few hours on earlier today) to even begin to get back to some sort of speed.

While my vocabulary was always pretty good, I never paid as much attention (at school) to grammar as I should have, which means mastering - or, attempting to master - grammar, or learn grammar properly now; the language has also changed - as all languages do - since I was at school, and seems to have become a bit more informal, or to put more emphasis on informality, at least in speech.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> My French class is coming along well, and I am quite happy with my progress; however, as is always the case, one kicks oneself after a holiday, and needs serious revision (which I spent a few hours on earlier today) to even begin to get back to some sort of speed.
> 
> While my vocabulary was always pretty good, I never paid as much attention (at school) to grammar as I should have, which means mastering - or, attempting to master - grammar, or learn grammar properly now; the language has also changed - as all languages do - since I was at school, and seems to have become a bit more informal, or to put more emphasis on informality, at least in speech.



Glad it’s going well.
Here my electric blanket is on. The bed is lovely and warm.
Sleep well all.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Glad it’s going well.
> Here my electric blanket is on. The bed is lovely and warm.
> Sleep well all.




Sleep well, you, too.

My electric blanket is on, as well, and my bed shall welcome me presently.


----------



## SuperMatt

Recording parts of the Christmas Oratorio by J.S. Bach at home to be assembled by audio and video editors into a full performance of the work...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading, sipping coffee, revising French, reading......


----------



## Apple fanboy

Working and not much else.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading, sipping coffee, staying indoors and keeping warm.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading, sipping coffee, staying indoors and keeping warm.



 Very wise. It’s bitter out there.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Very wise. It’s bitter out there.




Very bitter.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Very bitter.



Indeed. But lovely and warm here with the electric blanket on.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. But lovely and warm here with the electric blanket on.




Yes, my electric blanket is on, also.  

Mother was also a fan of electric blankets, and indeed, I seem to recall that one year (by request, and/or mutual agreement) my Christmas present took the form of an electric blanket.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, my electric blanket is on, also.
> 
> Mother was also a fan of electric blankets, and indeed, I seem to recall that one year (by request, and/or mutual agreement) my Christmas present took the form of an electric blanket.



They certainly make bedtime a lot warmer and inviting!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> They certainly make bedtime a lot warmer and inviting!




Warmer, more welcoming and much more inviting......absolutely agreed.


----------



## Clix Pix

I just did some looking-around and learned that times have definitely changed when it comes to using electric blankets or the newer electric mattress pads!  For one thing, the major thing as far as I'm concerned, now it is no longer recommended that someone keep the blanket on all night....  Back in the old days that was the whole idea of an electric blanket:  one turned it on to warm up the bed, then got in for a lovely warm night's sleep and in the morning turned the blanket off.  Now it looks as though the things shut off automatically after a couple of hours!  Interesting!   In that case, yes, one would absolutely need to have additional blankets or a duvet on the bed, too, and to me it wouldn't be all that safe to have them piled on top of the electric blanket.   I was also surprised to learn about electric mattress pads, as with one of those the inhabitant(s) of the bed would be lying right on top of that electrical device!  

Also I noticed in several of the write-ups I was reading that there were warnings NEVER to use a hotwater bottle or anything with liquid in the bed with the electric blanket or electric mattress pad.   

Well, I'm cozy and warm enough in my bed with my sheets and blanket and my duvet on top of the blanket.....  Sure, it's a bit chilly when I first get into the bed but that goes away fairly quickly.  I do like my latest strategy of using a heating pad to warm up my feet while seated at the computer, though -- gets the feet nice and warm and that is more than half the battle so that when I do get into bed my feet aren't old!


----------



## Gutwrench

I sleep with a window open and use an electric blanket. Mine shut off at eight hours. Since I wake up wake several times a night I recycle it on one of them.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> My French class is coming along well, and I am quite happy with my progress; however, as is always the case, one kicks oneself after a holiday, and needs serious revision (which I spent a few hours on earlier today) to even begin to get back to some sort of speed.
> 
> While my vocabulary was always pretty good, I never paid as much attention (at school) to grammar as I should have, which means mastering - or, attempting to master - grammar, or learn grammar properly now; the language has also changed - as all languages do - since I was at school, and seems to have become a bit more informal, or to put more emphasis on informality, at least in speech.




Oh, I had wondered if you spoke any French prior to taking this class you've mentioned.  Sounds like you had some formal schooling previously.  My wife took a few years, in high school and then college, she busted it out at this fun little French bistro in new york one time, she said she was rusty, but the staff was pretty delighted   I mean, it doesn't hurt that's she's also charming and sexy and was wearing some dazzling JPG


----------



## DT

God, I haven't owned or used an electric blanket in decades, though I bet we have one stashed somewhere.

The last couple of days, I was using this neat neck warmer/muscle relaxer, it's like the size of a small scarf, and it's a tube filled with corn, you pop it in the microwave for like 3 minutes and it stays hot for a goodly amount of time, you can drape it over a shoulder, around your neck, I've put it long ways hanging down on my chair so it runs along my spine.

Started working out again, wow, hahaha, I needed a little relief


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> I just did some looking-around and learned that times have definitely changed when it comes to using electric blankets or the newer electric mattress pads!  For one thing, the major thing as far as I'm concerned, now it is no longer recommended that someone keep the blanket on all night....  Back in the old days that was the whole idea of an electric blanket:  one turned it on to warm up the bed, then got in for a lovely warm night's sleep and in the morning turned the blanket off.  Now it looks as though the things shut off automatically after a couple of hours!  Interesting!   In that case, yes, one would absolutely need to have additional blankets or a duvet on the bed, too, and to me it wouldn't be all that safe to have them piled on top of the electric blanket.   I was also surprised to learn about electric mattress pads, as with one of those the inhabitant(s) of the bed would be lying right on top of that electrical device!
> 
> Also I noticed in several of the write-ups I was reading that there were warnings NEVER to use a hotwater bottle or anything with liquid in the bed with the electric blanket or electric mattress pad.
> 
> Well, I'm cozy and warm enough in my bed with my sheets and blanket and my duvet on top of the blanket.....  Sure, it's a bit chilly when I first get into the bed but that goes away fairly quickly.  I do like my latest strategy of using a heating pad to warm up my feet while seated at the computer, though -- gets the feet nice and warm and that is more than half the battle so that when I do get into bed my feet aren't old!



There's a natural, planned temp drop in non-REM sleep. According to some studies *a significant* promoter of non-REM deep sleep is temp drop on its own, so getting in a nice warm bed may be pretty good, but staying warm all night eliminates the temp drop and interfere with deep sleep. Just like alcohol before bedtime does...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Oh, I had wondered if you spoke any French prior to taking this class you've mentioned.  Sounds like you had some formal schooling previously.  My wife took a few years, in high school and then college, she busted it out at this fun little French bistro in new york one time, she said she was rusty, but the staff was pretty delighted  I mean, it doesn't hurt that's she's also charming and sexy and was wearing some dazzling JPG




I studied French at secondary school (High School) for a number of years and achieved pretty good grades, but, that was quite some time ago.

Candidly, I never took the study of French all that seriously until my mother arranged an exchange for me as a teenager to stay with an incredibly warm, welcoming, cultured, intellectual and incredibly accomplished French family who lived (still live) in the centre of Paris, (in a stunning old apartment on the banks of the Seine on the Île de la Cité), where I realised that people actually spoke - and used - this extraordinary language every single day of their lives.  

That visit - which absolutely blew my mind, and made me a passionate Francophile for years - was a sort of epiphany for me, and set standards in how I wanted to live my life which still inform many of my cultural and other choices, decades later.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> There's a natural, planned temp drop in non-REM sleep. According to some studies *a significant* promoter of non-REM deep sleep is temp drop on its own, so getting in a nice warm bed may be pretty good, but staying warm all night eliminates the temp drop and interfere with deep sleep. Just like alcohol before bedtime does...




Yes!  I read an article about this, they recommended layers of sheets/covers, since you naturally through the course of the night tend to regulate, and seek a lower temp.

That's why I go to sleep under several comforters, wearing wool pajamas, but wake up with all the covers on the floor, and totally naked ...


----------



## Alli

Maybe this is why I can sleep for 12 hours. I keep the window open and usually keep the fan on, even when it’s in the 40’s. No electric blanket. Ugh.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Maybe this is why I can sleep for 12 hours. I keep the window open and usually keep the fan on, even when it’s in the 40’s. No electric blanket. Ugh.




Yah, I like a pretty cold room for sleeping.  The upstairs of my house is not heated directly, i.e. no floor registers with short duct through to ceiling registers in  the rooms below.  So in winter I just layer up bedding with flannel sheet, thermal blanket (repeat those two if it's really cold outside), wool-blend-batted quilt, twill spread and a comforter.   First couple minutes are interesting, sorta like camping out in the fall when you take your boots off and get into a sleeping bag,  but after that it's fine and I often wake up having tossed the comforter aside.   I don't linger upstairs in the winter mornings though,  brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, I have a duvet/comforter, a couple of thin blankets under that (just recently added that second blanket as the weather has become colder) and two top sheets (for colorful decoration more than function actually, as of course one sheet would do just fine!), and this all keeps me nice and cozy during the night.   I turn down the thermostat to around 64 or so at nighttime, as I prefer a cool room for sleeping, too.    Yes, sometimes I will awaken during the night and be a bit too warm -- now I know why, it's that REM sleep thingy!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Occasionally, very occasionally, (even in the deepest, darkest, depths of winter) - for I have an extraordinary tolerance for heat and warmth, and loathe the cold - I will awake, to find myself feeling surprisingly and unusually warm, sufficiently surprisingly and unusually warm to give fleeting - very fleeting, and swiftly dismissed - thought to removing a duvet or two.

So, that's why. 

Fascinating.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Yah, I like a pretty cold room for sleeping.  The upstairs of my house is not heated directly, i.e. no floor registers with short duct through to ceiling registers in  the rooms below.  So in winter I just layer up bedding with flannel sheet, thermal blanket (repeat those two if it's really cold outside), wool-blend-batted quilt, twill spread and a comforter.   First couple minutes are interesting, sorta like camping out in the fall when you take your boots off and get into a sleeping bag,  but after that it's fine and I often wake up having tossed the comforter aside.   I don't linger upstairs in the winter mornings though,  brrrrrrrr!




We have a the opposite issue, the design/vents/etc., of the house + HVAC causes the upstairs to be a good bit warmer.  So when I'm doing a late night downstairs and it's cold, I crank up the heat, the bedroom is like a sauna


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Following events in the Capitol; this is shocking to see; just shocking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

You know, I had half planned to watch Hamilton tonight, amply fortified with a glass or two of wine; a friend gifted me a brief membership of Disney Plus - as he knew that I longed to see this brilliant show (and Covid has put paid to everything, for I had hoped to see it live on stage). 

Actually, I had even briefly opened the biography of Andrew Hamilton (by Ron Chernow) - on which the musical is based and which I currently have in my possession (albeit borrowed from the library) - last night before nodding off.

But, current affairs trumps history, no matter how alluring or musically enthralling.


----------



## SuperMatt

Locked down while racist traitors and terrorists take over my town. Arrest them all; we don’t have prison space in DC, but these are federal crimes, so they can be taken to federal prisons anywhere in the country.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Locked down while racist traitors and terrorists take over my town. Arrest them all; we don’t have prison space in DC, but these are federal crimes, so they can be taken to federal prisons anywhere in the country.




NY's Gov Cuomo has a couple spare prisons he could sell the feds..  people up in the North Country were recently complaining about the impending layoffs....

Heh.   Trump talking now about how he and his party are the party of law and order.

If Pence and cabinet heads had any brains or courage they'd be signing a 25A incapacity statement and then swearing in Pence as president right now.   Mikey's 14 days of fame...  while they figure out how much longer it should take to decide that the DoJ's Office of Legal Counsel's moldering old memo (on not indicting a sitting president) is and always was a total crock.  

Anyway this is what it's like when we let a malignant narcissist run on cult power for four years and then we try to pull the plug on it and them.

Hope we can check that off and decide not to try it again thinking it was just a fluke this time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Changed bedlinen, put on a wash, trotted to the local store to pick up my organic milk and organic cream, and buy some sparkling mineral water, and butter. 

Paid some bills, and ordered some beer.  

Treated myself to a mug of hot chocolate on my return.  

And now, am finally reading the news reports.


----------



## Zoidberg

Compulsive snacking and doom scrolling, instead of revising for my exams.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we went on a trump conceded bike ride.


----------



## lizkat

despondentdiver said:


> Compulsive snacking and doom scrolling, instead of revising for my exams.




Same,  except had planned to revise the careless way I'd put plastic over one of the windows upstairs;  I have sometimes felt an icy breeze if I walk past there when the wind is from due north, which is not that usual but has been happening lately.  

Walking past that little breeze tonight will manage to cure my interest in current events for 20 minutes tomorrow.  It's going to be 15ºF in another hour and somewhere around 11ºF tomorrow night!   File under motivation...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Another wash on, and am sipping coffee.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> we went on a trump conceded bike ride.




I would certainly like to go on a Trump-resigned incursion into the better bits of my winter pantry.

 So far such festivities are on hold, but I did find the guy's clearly schooled acknowledgment that his presidency will at least end by January 20th a step in the right direction.  I was not unhappy to read  that he has said now that Pence and not he will attend Biden's inauguration.

So I have rounded up some marinated mushrooms to have with a bit of summer sausage and some artichoke hearts for lunch. 

What else I'm doing today is sorting old quilting magazines from which I've extracted all info or patterns I need, so they can hit the recycle bin.  Tedious!


----------



## Clix Pix

I keep jumping in-and-out of the Washington Post's website to see if He's Gone Yet.......  I won't be surprised if he does come to the realization that it might be better to attempt to save face by resigning rather than going through the indignity of being told to leave and being summarily tossed out on his orange head!    Then again, he might not be able to tolerate simply doing that.   Years ago, Richard Nixon ("Tricky Dick") resigned rather than be tossed out when the time came that the country had had enough.    That was somewhat different, though.   Trump isn't going to go easily, and getting him to see the sense in simply resigning may not happen. The Orange guy sure won't be able to tolerate being stripped of his powers involuntarily, that's for sure!

One thing I was relieved to see was that Nancy Pelosi has spoken to the appropriate personnel regarding Trump and the all-important codes.  Keeping him away from those in itself is a good step so that hopefully he can't just blow us all into smithereens in the midst of another temper tantrum.

Oh -- something happier about today is that I saw my beloved Great Blue Heron, Alfred, for the first time in a couple of months!  I was in the kitchen about to pour myself another cup of coffee and casually gazing out the window at the geese across the lake.  All of a sudden a woman and her dog came running down the path on that side of the lake, and the geese squawked and fluttered their wings, startled. _ I_ was startled when suddenly I saw wings moving into the air as someone took flight -- and almost immediately realized it was not a goose.   I watched as he flew to the roof of one of the townhouses.   Was it -- could it be -- ALFRED???!!!   I plunked the coffee mug, which I was still holding, down on the counter and ran into the living room to grab the RX10 IV.  Disregarding how cold it is outside today I stepped out on the deck, camera in hand, for a better look and sure enough, it WAS Alfred!!!   I spent the next few minutes happily shooting photos of him as he stood on the roof gazing one direction and then another.  Eventually I started getting cold and came on back into the house.  The next time I looked out Afred was gone, so my timing was really good.   I suspect that he has been spending most of his time down at the other end of the lake but maybe upon occasion does come up this way and I've just missed him in the past.  I'm happy to know he's still around and still a resident of the community!  

Something NOT so happy today is that I got an email from the library announcing that as of Monday, January 11th, they will be going back to curbside service only -- we will not be able to enter the building and select our own materials.  My guess is that the reason for this is that they're being proactive in anticipation of our already-high number of cases of COVID-19 increasing significantly try over the next few weeks thanks to the people who just couldn't stay at home over the Christmas/New Year's holidays.   Curbside service is doable and it is a way of patrons being able to get the books being held for them and to request specific titles or authors' books to be pulled off the shelves as well, but it's not my favorite way of using the library.   At least we still can.....for the moment.    Fortunately I have a nice stack of books that I recently checked out so those will do for a little while, plus I have a couple of holds which will be coming in over the next few weeks.   In addition, I do have a few books that I've bought, too, and those will do nicely, too.   Unlike last time the bookdrop will be available so patrons won't have to hang on to whatever they've got at home now and will be expected to return them as they become due.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> we got 35 miles in on our tandem. no rain for once and unto 56 degrees . rivers where high and we saw several little waterfalls as it is rock walls along all the roads. but no room to take pics.
> View attachment 2370View attachment 2371View attachment 2372View attachment 2373View attachment 2374



Reminded me of you:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I keep jumping in-and-out of the Washington Post's website to see if He's Gone Yet.......  I won't be surprised if he does come to the realization that it might be better to attempt to save face by resigning rather than going through the indignity of being told to leave and being summarily tossed out on his orange head!    Then again, he might not be able to tolerate doing that.   He sure won't be able to tolerate being stripped of his powers involuntarily, that's for sure!
> 
> One thing I was relieved to see was that Nancy Pelosi has spoken to the appropriate personnel regarding Trump and the all-important codes.  Keeping him away from those in itself is a good step so that hopefully he can't just blow us all into smithereens in the midst of another temper tantrum.




Yes, I cannot concentrate either; I keep checking - and harbouring hope - to see if he has been removed, silenced, immobilised.

How awful that it is come to this: That we are having such a conversation about one of the richest countries in the world, one of the world's oldest democracies.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Cleaning a very dirty car ready for it to be part ex’d next Friday. I literally haven’t hoovered it out since last Feb. The outside is covered in road salt too. Love cleaning cars when it’s 1 degree outside. Not.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Cleaning a very dirty car ready for it to be part ex’d next Friday. I literally haven’t hoovered it out since last Feb. The outside is covered in road salt too. Love cleaning cars when it’s 1 degree outside. Not.



Lol. I looked at mine today and thought about giving them a wash. Then decided against! I tidied the garage instead and put Mrs AFB car in there. First time I've done that in years. 

Did some gardening as well. Just filling the brown bin.

Then a a nice walk as it was dry for a change.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on a ride to a apple store to exchange the watch bands on our apple watches. the closer store is closed. but it was a nice ride with a lot of climbing one 2 block section we just made it up it is a 20% grade. that was after a 16% grade. its a lot even on a e tandem some pics of the Willamette river mt hood and a old sub at Omsi. and the crazy street.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> went on a ride to a apple store to exchange the watch bands on our apple watches. the closer store is closed. but it was a nice ride with a lot of climbing one 2 block section we just made it up it is a 20% grade. that was after a 16% grade. its a lot even on a e tandem some pics of the Willamette river mt hood and a old sub at Omsi. and the crazy street. View attachment 2577View attachment 2578View attachment 2579View attachment 2580View attachment 2581View attachment 2582View attachment 2583



just the run-of-the-mill submarine


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading newspapers and sipping coffee.


----------



## Clix Pix

Really happy right now, since I went out on the deck to shoot the Hooded Mergansers and instead got me a real prize: the elusive Belted Kingfisher!!!  She came zipping past and landed on the chains that are between the posts on our pier.  I immediately swung the camera over that way and took a look.  Wow!  Second sighting of her when I had a camera in hand!  This time she was significantly closer so that I got a better shot than I had last summer, but even at that she was at a distance, but that's why we have the ability to crop our images!   Only problem is that she was facing away from me.  Oh, well, I'll take what I can get.  Her photo is now in the POTD thread here, so have a look!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Really happy right now, since I went out on the deck to shoot the Hooded Mergansers and instead got me a real prize: the elusive Belted Kingfisher!!!  She came zipping past and landed on the chains that are between the posts on our pier.  I immediately swung the camera over that way and took a look.  Wow!  Second sighting of her when I had a camera in hand!  This time she was significantly closer so that I got a better shot than I had last summer, but even at that she was at a distance, but that's why we have the ability to crop our images!   Only problem is that she was facing away from me.  Oh, well, I'll take what I can get.  Her photo is now in the POTD thread here, so have a look!



Lucky you. Never seen one in the wild let alone photographed one!


----------



## Clix Pix

They're fast little devils and it's easy to miss seeing them.  Often they land in an area where it's hard to see them, much less photograph them, too -- having this gal right out there on the pier with great visibility was an unexpected delight.   I only wish I'd had the A7R IV with the Bazooka on the tripod set up, but I hadn't really thought I would get anything interesting.  Just casually picked up the RX10 and stepped out on the deck for some fresh air and to see if maybe the Hooded Mergansers would do something exciting or different like that time I was able to capture one with the fish  (they didn't).....    When I saw the Belted Kingfisher go zipping past, right over their heads,  I immediately shifted my attention to where she had landed so that I could see what she was;  my brief glimpse of her flying by had revealed that she was too small, not to mention moving far too quickly to be Alfred. Didn't occur to me just then that she was the Belted Kingfisher.   When I zoomed in on her and realized who she was, I was delighted.    This is the second time I've been able to photograph her, although I have seen her fly past a few other times when I didn't have a camera available or didn't see where she landed.  I was surprised to see that she is still around, even in the colder weather;  I'll have to check the bird book and see what their usual behavior is, but apparently they don't migrate in the wintertime.  ??  Only other time I've ever seen (and only just barely because it was in the bushes) a Kingfisher was down in Florida, where it was considerably warmer than it is here in January.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Revising my French homework, sipping coffee, reading the news, browsing here.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> apparently they don't migrate in the wintertime.




The ones migrating south from far northern reaches will leave your area if the water freezes,  but where you live is also part of the range where some belted kingfishers settle in and live year round.  They'll head farther south in an extended cold snap but then work their way north again as the weather shifts.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> I schooled this young gentleman about masks and vaccines. He shockingly conceded.
> 
> View attachment 2678




He just posted a tweet I'm going to post in another thread here..,


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A wet, dark, dreary, dismal, overcast, day.

The bins have been put out, emptied, and returned to their respective niches, I am debating whether (or not) to put on a wash, but I am preparing some chilli.  No debate there.


----------



## Alli

I'm going to spend the day glued to MSNBC and the impeachment process.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Spent several hours earlier on this dismal January afternoon pottering around, and preparing chilli, and must say that I enjoyed it.

Both the prep, and the (delicious) dinner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I'm going to spend the day glued to MSNBC and the impeachment process.



How did it go?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> How did it go?




See?

You can ask this question here, 1): Without being informed that you are going (or have gone) off topic, and, 2): You can expect to receive a pleasant and informative answer by way of reply.

How civilised is that?


----------



## Clix Pix

Smiling broadly here at how today's impeachment process went, and at the result:  YESSSSSSS!!!!!!   Donald Trump has been impeached for the second time!!!   The House impeached him and when the Senate next convenes, things will go on from there.    Wheeeeeeee!!!!!!      To top it off, he is still being smacked right-and-left by places shutting off his access, bringing a halt to business transactions and contracts his company has had, etc.   Karma is so sweet.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Smiling broadly here at how today's impeachment process went, and at the result:  YESSSSSSS!!!!!!   Donald Trump has been impeached for the second time!!!   The House impeached him and when the Senate next convenes, things will go on from there.    Wheeeeeeee!!!!!!      To top it off, he is still being smacked right-and-left by places shutting off his access, bringing a halt to business transactions and contracts his company has had, etc.   Karma is so sweet.....




Likewise.  

Enjoying the impeachment process, and enjoying my Ethiopian coffee.

A wash is on, a small crate of (good Belgian) beer has been delivered.


----------



## lizkat

Today I had to laugh (OK, inappropriately) when I popped open the daily email from the local newspaper and somehow their usual array of highlights -- one national, one state and one local piece--  seemed as understated and blasé as it usually is. 

Maybe it was me but that first one read almost like they got the order of pieces reversed and it was similar to "The Harendons' Angus got out in the road again."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Today I had to laugh (OK, inappropriately) when I popped open the daily email from the local newspaper and somehow their usual array of highlights -- one national, one state and one local piece--  seemed as understated and blasé as it usually is.
> 
> Maybe it was me but that first one read almost like they got the order of pieces reversed and it was similar to "The Harendons' Angus got out in the road again."
> 
> View attachment 2720​




Yes, it's that "again" that makes it so bizarrely hilarious, especially when reported alongside other sundry, but almost quotidian disasters (climate change stuff, soaring Corona Covid-19 related mortality rates and so on).

Actually, it is almost as though this was a satirical show, where they simply proceeded to read the catastrophic news in calm, collected, tones.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Emptied the wash - and, as it is not raining today - the evening dusk is somewhat brighter than usual.

As my mother would have said, (but, not usually before the very end of January, by which time this process would have become somewhat more marked, or more pronounced), "there is a bit of a stretch in the evening."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trotted to the local shop, and picked up my organic milk and cream, plus butter and some sparkling mineral water.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Wall to wall meetings pretty much today. The rest of my work awaits.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, it's that "again" that makes it so bizarrely hilarious, especially when reported alongside other sundry, but almost quotidian disasters (climate change stuff, soaring Corona Covid-19 related mortality rates and so on).
> 
> Actually, it is almost as though this was a satirical show, where they simply proceeded to read the catastrophic news in calm, collected, tones.




And so it was not just my local paper seeming blasé about recent news...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349800990413893640/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Other Brother phoned; we chatted about Mr Trump ("he hasn't one single virtue, not one," fumed my brother. "Not one single redeeming virtue.  Not one." "No," I replied, "not one; even Adolf liked his dogs, and his dogs liked him"), the Trump cult, Twitter, FB and the fact that I should watch Hamilton soon, as I have access to it for a few more weeks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> And so it was not just my local paper seeming blasé about recent news...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349800990413893640/




My brother (Other Brother) and I were chatting about satire and Trump, for he is beyond satire - and we both wrote satire, me at university, where I was published in student periodicals, as was he, both then and later, as a comedy writer - we would both consider ourselves connoisseurs of that art form, - and we both agreed that you simply couldn't make this stuff up.

That clown with the bearskin, bare-chested on Capitol Hill, refusing to eat the foul fare on offer while imprisoned because it is "not organic" (and I am from the organic eating middle class, as are my siblings).


----------



## lizkat

On my mind today, thinking about rolling the dice soon on a winter time delivery of a few staples from Walmart.  When doing my pantry check last summer and making some re-ups,  I mistook as a case of white beans a box that was actually a repacked box with half a case of water chestnuts and half a case of India relish...  and a hand printed label on only one side. 

Duh.  Well I do have plenty dried white beans and usually choose those and just cook them ahead, so not having many canned ones left is not a big problem. However, there are a few other possibly half-baked labeling jobs I need to check too,  now that I realize I wasn't always diligent about marking things.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Back from some beer shopping and bill paying.

Also, ordered (and paid for) some bread for tomorrow.

Dreary, depressing, dark and overcast skies out, but nice to get in a brief walk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had a very pleasant chat with Decent Brother for around 40 minutes or so; he told me that he is already in his dressing gown and pyjamas and plans - after a beer and some music - to head to bed.

Well, it is deepest, darkest, dreariest January, and he is not going anywhere else.

However, it does remind me of the time when he was about six years old, when y father would tell him to head upstairs, change into his pyjamas, and return downstairs, attired in pyjamas and dressing gown to say his goodnights to everyone before retiring, properly and finally, for the night.


----------



## Clix Pix

Went out to the library and picked up my two books which were being held on reserve/hold for me.....Curbside service works fine, but it is still a different experience from being able to just walk into the branch, pick up my own holds and browse the "new books" shelves for other reading matter.  Ah, well, it's for everyone's safety during this pandemic, which is still raging full-force in my area.   So for the moment, I'm set with the two newest books plus the other five which I already have here at home for my reading pleasure.....

After returning home I started playing around with the camera and the feathery gift left for me yesterday by one of my feathered friends, and that took longer than expected, as I spent an hour or so trying out different approaches, switched lenses, etc.,.....and then in the editing phase spent more time as I experimented with different "looks" and decided to convert several of the images to B&W for more impact.  Ran into some frustration with the app that I often use for finishing touches, which kept crashing on me, but thankfully found a solution to that after rebooting a couple of times to no avail and then finally  running a Google search and trying a suggestion offered there on a site, all is back to normal there now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A small crate of beer has been delivered, (along with a big box of crisps,"chips" to Our Transatlantic Cousins).   

Am debating ordering some coffee, as I noticed that I may run the risk of running out by the middle of next week.


----------



## Arkitect

Clix Pix said:


> Went out to the library and picked up my two books which were being held on reserve/hold for me.....Curbside service works fine, but it is still a different experience from being able to just walk into the branch, pick up my own holds and browse the "new books" shelves for other reading matter.  Ah, well, it's for everyone's safety during this pandemic, which is still raging full-force in my area.   So for the moment, I'm set with the two newest books plus the other five which I already have here at home for my reading pleasure.....
> 
> After returning home I started playing around with the camera and the feathery gift left for me yesterday by one of my feathered friends, and that took longer than expected, as I spent an hour or so trying out different approaches, switched lenses, etc.,.....and then in the editing phase spent more time as I experimented with different "looks" and decided to convert several of the images to B&W for more impact.  Ran into some frustration with the app that I often use for finishing touches, which kept crashing on me, but thankfully found a solution to that after rebooting a couple of times to no avail and then finally  running a Google search and trying a suggestion offered there on a site, all is back to normal there now.



One thing that has been stellar during this Covid lockdown has been our local library service.

Sure, we can't go and browse, but the online catalogue is functioning and we can reserve and pick up. I love the way we can reserve books from the whole of the South West England's libraries.
Then also the Audiobooks (who have their place in my world) and eBooks… What would we do without our books? I'd be lost…

Music and books.

_"When I get a little money, I buy books; if any is left, I buy food and clothes."_
Erasmus


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> One thing that has been stellar during this Covid lockdown has been our local library service.
> 
> Sure, we can't go and browse, but the online catalogue is functioning and we can reserve and pick up. I love the way we can reserve books from the whole of the South West England's libraries.
> Then also the Audiobooks (who have their place in my world) and eBooks… What would we do without our books? I'd be lost…
> 
> Music and books.
> 
> _"When I get a little money, I buy books; if any is left, I buy food and clothes."_
> Erasmus




Erasmus has the right of it:

Music and books.

Wine, beer and coffee.

And then, everything else.

Anyway, I have just placed an order for some coffee; the thought of running out is not to be entertained, let alone contemplated.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Not long back from a brief walk, and I also took the opportunity to pick up some multi-seed rye bread I had ordered (and paid for) yesterday, in a local bakery.

Coffee ordered - as I belatedly realised this morning that I run the risk of running out of coffee by mid week (quelle horreur) - and some beer was delivered earlier.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a second brief walk, and picked up my week-end edition of the FT, some mineral water, and some chocolate biscuits (this is the time of the year I find myself partial to chocolate biscuits).

Now, dinner (my own version of egg fried rice, on a sort of Chinese theme), has been prepared, served, devoured, and washing up has been done.  

Now, to contemplate a beer. Or two.


----------



## Clix Pix

Took a few shots of the geese, who were swimming very near the deck, and now have decided I'm in the mood to do laundry, so the washing machine is busily sloshing around water and suds, making my first load all fresh and clean again.....

In a little while will walk up to the mail kiosk as I never collected yesterday's mail and today's will be in there now as well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Have just opened a botte of beer...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

French revision and homework for the past few hours (in between posting both here and in The Other Country).


----------



## Apple fanboy

The usual Monday. Lots of work. Boiler serviced. Three fence panels up.
Dishwasher loaded.
More work later.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

French class over for tonight. 

Fuming at MR.

Contemplating opening a nice beer....lashing rain outside.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee will be delivered shortly, and a wash is on.

Now, to attend an online meeting.


----------



## Alli

I am going to get a haircut. It may not seem like a big deal to you, but after spending several years bald as a billiard ball, I've worked hard to get the hair I've got. It's finally filled in, so I don't have to keep it long and tied back to hide the bald spots, so this afternoon I'm going to get a few inches chopped off, and then we'll see where it goes from there.

This evening I'm getting all the final details on comps, and y'all won't (shouldn't!) see much of me next week.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Received my coffee (and it was delivered exactly when the courier had said), did a wash, stared out the window at the lashing rain, and am now sipping a beer.


----------



## DT

We cleaned out one of the extra bedrooms.  JFC, it's amazing the amount of __stuff__ you accumulate, and that's after we've already had a few rounds of purging.

We're really trying to reduce our geegaw, doodads, trinkets, old clothes (or no longer / ever worn clothes), the DD is loaded up with goodies for Goodwill


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Received my coffee (and it was delivered exactly when the courier had said), did a wash, stared out the window at the lashing rain, and am now sipping a beer.



DPD? i find they hit the window the most accurately.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> We cleaned out one of the extra bedrooms.  JFC, it's amazing the amount of __stuff__ you accumulate, and that's after we've already had a few rounds of purging.
> 
> We're really trying to reduce our geegaw, doodads, trinkets, old clothes (or no longer / ever worn clothes), the DD is loaded up with goodies for Goodwill



I live in basically three outfits. By the time the third is ready to go in the wash, Mrs AFB has cleaned the first and its back on the top of the pile. So guess which one I wear? The one on top of the pile!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> DPD? i find they hit the window the most accurately.




Yes, DPD.

They gave me a window of an hour, and were there precisely five minutes after the window opened.

I subsequently emailed the coffee company to thank them, and let them know that everything had arrived & I was pretty pleased; excellent service.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> I live in basically three outfits. By the time the third is ready to go in the wash, Mrs AFB has cleaned the first and its back on the top of the pile. So guess which one I wear? The one on top of the pile!




Yeah, my basic uniform is black T, shorts ... is it cold?  Add a hoodie   I have like 30 black Ts, I'm wearing one right now!  And shorts!    Back before the dark days, if I had to do any kind of FTF client engagement, I'd just swap the shorts for jeans and toss on a sports coat


----------



## Arkitect

*What am I doing today?*

Watching Trump finally leave.

I confess I brimmed up with tears of joy when that fat arse helicopter lifted off.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Arkitect said:


> *What am I doing today?*
> 
> Watching Trump finally leave.
> 
> I confess I brimmed up with tears of joy when that fat arse helicopter lifted off.



for trump leaving or the poor helicopter that had to carry him?


----------



## iMi

I'm having an awesome day. Working and watching a twitter feed, anticipating the moment when this country returns to decency and reason, while also keeping an ear out for the FedEx driver who will deliver PS5 today.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Here is a fun one. after my bind wife ( she has a rare genetic eye condition) she went through weeks of testing her eye sight we are taking 8 hour days of mazes and such for weeks and all kinds of genetic testing and having her parents tested and on and on. the treatment has only been used twice before and she will be the third and there are three levels of treatment and she is the first to have the higher level. it all got put off because of covid. they wanted her small cataracts taken care of first so she got one eye done but then all the shit hit the fan.


 well they called out of the blue a few weeks ago and it is back on. More day long tests and lots of medical tests and yesterday the covid test. today the last doctors appointment,. I will meet her there for it. We wont be able to go riding for a little while afterwards so we were going to ride this morning but she was tired and it  was 28 degrees at 7 am.


the surgery is sometime tomorrow (she still does not know what time) it is some kind of surgery and the use of crispr I guess another program fro her genetic disease has no surgery involved.


 so this is a bit crazy and it is going to be unknown how much it will help. it wont fully restore her sight though. with covid I don't think I can go back with her in recovery and I think they require her to stay flat for 4 hours. we will find out the details today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> *What am I doing today?*
> 
> Watching Trump finally leave.
> 
> I confess I brimmed up with tears of joy when that fat arse helicopter lifted off.




Me too, me too.

I thought that this day would never come.

And President Biden - yes!! To be able to write that! - gave a decent, dignified, thoughtful, empathetic, intelligent and inclusive inaugural address.  

I think that the fact that Mr Biden and VP Harris have been sworn in deserves to be marked with, acknowledged, and celebrated with, a bottle of wine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> Here is a fun one. after my bind wife ( she has a rare genetic eye condition) she went through weeks of testing her eye sight we are taking 8 hour days of mazes and such for weeks and all kinds of genetic testing and having her parents tested and on and on. the treatment has only been used twice before and she will be the third and there are three levels of treatment and she is the first to have the higher level. it all got put off because of covid. they wanted her small cataracts taken care of first so she got one eye done but then all the shit hit the fan.
> 
> 
> well they called out of the blue a few weeks ago and it is back on. More day long tests and lots of medical tests and yesterday the covid test. today the last doctors appointment,. I will meet her there for it. We wont be able to go riding for a little while afterwards so we were going to ride this morning but she was tired and it  was 28 degrees at 7 am.
> 
> 
> the surgery is sometime tomorrow (she still does not know what time) it is some kind of surgery and the use of crispr I guess another program fro her genetic disease has no surgery involved.
> 
> 
> so this is a bit crazy and it is going to be unknown how much it will help. it wont fully restore her sight though. with covid I don't think I can go back with her in recovery and I think they require her to stay flat for 4 hours. we will find out the details today.




The very best of luck with it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> The very best of luck with it.



its a bit crazy. she was going to be the first or second before covid hit. but she is the first with a higher level of treatment. I wont be able to be back there with her after so I may ride my bike there and run around. its only a couple miles from my shop. if she wont be able to leave for 4 hours I need something to keep me occupied. I cant keep myself awake in a waiting room for over 4 hours.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> I think that the fact that Mr Biden and VP Harris have been sworn in deserves to be marked with, acknowledged, and celebrated with, a bottle of wine.



I'll join you and raise a glass (or two). 
Cheers!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> I'll join you and raise a glass (or two).
> Cheers!




Your health (and mine); and, above all, Mr Biden's health, and also that of those who serve in (and support) his administration.


----------



## Clix Pix

In a rare act for me, I was pretty much glued to the television most of today and am feeling so good -- calm, peaceful, relaxed -- this evening.  Overall,  it was a cathartic day,  a surprisingly emotional one and a start on the healing process this country so badly needs.   Finally after four nightmare years we have a _real _president again!    When early in the day they showed the orange man and his cardboard wife as they were leaving the DC area I walked out of the room and went to refill my coffee.  When later on there was a split screen showing the current inaugural activities plus the has-beens' arrival in Florida I decided it was a good time for a bathroom break.   Yeah, we're not quite done with him yet but I have the feeling that the second impeachment proceedings will move along much more swiftly and with a different conclusion than the first had.....and then we'll really be rid of that oaf for good.....

I hoisted a glass of Stella this evening in celebration of today's events -- ah, so good, all of it: the Stella AND the day's events!  A new day has begun.......

Fooferdoggie, hope all goes well for your wife and the surgery and followup treatments!


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> for trump leaving or the poor helicopter that had to carry him?




I feel sorry for the pilots of both Marine One and AF One as they carried the Trumps off for the last time...   poor guys just thinking please god don't let me mess this up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> In a rare act for me, I was pretty much glued to the television most of today and am feeling so good -- calm, peaceful, relaxed -- this evening.  Overall,  it was a cathartic day,  a surprisingly emotional one and a start on the healing process this country so badly needs.   Finally after four nightmare years we have a _real _president again!    When early in the day they showed the orange man and his cardboard wife as they were leaving the DC area I walked out of the room and went to refill my coffee.  When later on there was a split screen showing the current inaugural activities plus the has-beens' arrival in Florida I decided it was a good time for a bathroom break.   Yeah, we're not quite done with him yet but I have the feeling that the second impeachment proceedings will move along much more swiftly and with a different conclusion than the first had.....and then we'll really be rid of that oaf for good.....
> 
> I hoisted a glass of Stella this evening in celebration of today's events -- ah, so good, all of it: the Stella AND the day's events!  A new day has begun.......
> 
> Fooferdoggie, hope all goes well for your wife and the surgery and followup treatments!




Oh, yes.

Today was a day to break out my best Belgian beers.

And the appalling and unspeakably awful Donald Trump and his perfectly ghastly wife were characteristically dreadful until the bitter end. 

And what civilised, classy, decent, dignified, empathetic, experienced, sane, sensitive, intelligent, (and not corrupt) people - that entire quartet of the two couples who comprise the Presidential and vice-presidential pairs - have replaced them.


----------



## Clix Pix

It was definitely a day to remember for a long, long time:  history being made in front of our eyes, the scenes of DC with the many blockades on familiar streets, the fencing surrounding many monuments and significant American sites, complete with razor-wired tops, the armed military and police everywhere, the odd absence of the usual crowds of people lining the streets and stacked in and around the Mall.....   The actual inauguration, with its solemnity also laced with a spirit and sense of genuine joy and happiness, the realization that our four-year-long national nightmare has finally come to an end......

Although I normally watch these inaugurations, four years ago I did not except very briefly to watch and listen to Jackie Evancho sing the National Anthem because I'm a fan of hers.   I shut the television immediately after that, not interested in seeing the Orange Man take the oath of office (an oath he certainly has violated in so many ways).  This year, I watched everything from about 10:30 AM on throughout the day.  Such a refreshing change in attitude and approach, and a needed one, and a huge contrast to what we all watched in horror two weeks ago occurring in the same location.   

I still can't quite believe that now at last we are rid of that orange man, that he no longer holds the office that he never should have held in the first place, and that he's well and truly gone now......(except for the formalities of the Senate voting on impeaching him and stripping him of a few more privileges).  Good riddance to him!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Changed the bedlinen, and put on a wash.  

Now, am sipping a coffee.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife goes into surgery today. we got the details it is microscopic surgery where they take some fluid out of her eye replace it with saline then take some out be=hind her retina and replace it wet edited genes that will snip out the bad stuff and replace it with good. they used crispr. I cant imagine how much this would cost us if she had to pay. my wife is hoping this will hep children who have this genetic disorder so she will play guinea pig. it will take two weeks just got her sight to go back to normal but they will start testing her vision the next day.  man they have given her so many 8 hour days of running maxes she can hardly  see.


----------



## Pumbaa

Reading patents. Trying to figure out what a granted patent I am credited as one of the inventors for actually claims that makes it patentable...


----------



## Eric

Using my new stand up desk, works great!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> It was definitely a day to remember for a long, long time:  history being made in front of our eyes, the scenes of DC with the many blockades on familiar streets, the fencing surrounding many monuments and significant American sites, complete with razor-wired tops, the armed military and police everywhere, the odd absence of the usual crowds of people lining the streets and stacked in and around the Mall.....   The actual inauguration, with its solemnity also laced with a spirit and sense of genuine joy and happiness, the realization that our four-year-long national nightmare has finally come to an end......
> 
> Although I normally watch these inaugurations, four years ago I did not except very briefly to watch and listen to Jackie Evancho sing the National Anthem because I'm a fan of hers.   I shut the television immediately after that, not interested in seeing the Orange Man take the oath of office (an oath he certainly has violated in so many ways).  This year, I watched everything from about 10:30 AM on throughout the day.  Such a refreshing change in attitude and approach, and a needed one, and a huge contrast to what we all watched in horror two weeks ago occurring in the same location.
> 
> I still can't quite believe that now at last we are rid of that orange man, that he no longer holds the office that he never should have held in the first place, and that he's well and truly gone now......(except for the formalities of the Senate voting on impeaching him and stripping him of a few more privileges).  Good riddance to him!!




Well said.  

What a blessed relief, to have someone who is actually human, decent, empathetic, experienced, in that office.

Bedlinen chnaged, a wash put on (and emptied), organic milk collected, (as part of a small local shop - as I purchased butter, oranges, chicken stock, and sparkling water, as well).  

Tomorrow, I shall buy some beer, but tonight, as I did not feel like cooking, I have ordered a calzone.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well said.
> 
> What a blessed relief, to have someone who is actually human, decent, empathetic, experienced, in that office.
> 
> Bedlinen chnaged, a wash put on (and emptied), organic milk collected, (as part of a small local shop - as I purchased butter, oranges, chicken stock, and sparkling water, as well).
> 
> Tomorrow, I shall buy some beer, but tonight, as I did not feel like cooking, I have ordered a calzone.



Enjoy your calzone. Washing up done here. Still have 800 steps left to hit my 10,000 daily target.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Enjoy your calzone. Washing up done here. Still have 800 steps left to hit my 10,000 daily target.




Thank you.

Very tasty and very welcome.  

I realised today that I had litle by way of fresh vegetables, and nothing by way of tomatoes or cucumber - and the farmers' market will take a further week and a half before the good stalls begin to return, - so, I ordered a small tomato, onion and rocket salad, as well.

An olive oil dressing was supposed to come with it, but no worries, because, as it happens, I am never short of olive oil.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife is out of surgery and eating chocolate. doctor said it went well but it will be 2 weeks before her sight is back to where its was. its pretty cool she got crispr used on her. we went through weeks of 8 hour days of testing her vision and stuff before she could get this done. we went through a lot in the hope this will help others out.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A chat with my brother for the best part of an hour, an hour, where we kept interrupting each other to describe the bits we have liked most, enjoyed best, of the inaugural over the past two days.


----------



## Alli

Well I missed yesterday almost completely, including most of the inauguration. I got part 2 of the Shingles vaccine on Tuesday, and boy did I have a reaction. Woke up with chills at 2 a.m., and by the time morning came around I was dizzy and puking. I’m finally feeling better now.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> Well I missed yesterday almost completely, including most of the inauguration. I got part 2 of the Shingles vaccine on Tuesday, and boy did I have a reaction. Woke up with chills at 2 a.m., and by the time morning came around I was dizzy and puking. I’m finally feeling better now.



ya it sucked for me too.never got dizzy but really tired and my arm was really sore.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A chat with my brother for the best part of an hour, an hour, where we kept interrupting each other to describe the bits we have liked most, enjoyed best, of the inaugural over the past two days.



And, actually, we even had a second chat, there was so much to discuss.

And we agreed that it reallly weirdly relaxing, and an enormous relief,  - as in you don't go to bed, stomach in knots, wondering whether that malevolent narcissist would have blown up the world in a fit of pure malicious spite by the time you woke up - any longer, there are adults in the room, and your disagreemnets with them are merely a matter of political perspective.  




Alli said:


> Well I missed yesterday almost completely, including most of the inauguration. I got part 2 of the Shingles vaccine on Tuesday, and boy did I have a reaction. Woke up with chills at 2 a.m., and by the time morning came around I was dizzy and puking. I’m finally feeling better now.



I've had shingles, - it is nasty, enervating and exhausting, I was on sick leave with it for six weeks, (having hardly missed a day over the previous twenty years) - so can well understand, sympathise with and empathise with you over a negative reaction to the vaccine.


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm happy to say that I got my COVID-19 Moderna vaccine jab today and so far, so good -- no ill effects, although it is possible that eventually I may start feeling some discomfort in the area of the injection site.  Right now, everything's fine though.   The jab itself didn't seem as painful as the flu vaccine shot, interestingly enough.    I'll go back in four weeks to get the second dose, and from what I've heard so far from those who have already had it, that one can pack more of a punch than the initial dose.   I'll cross that bridge when it comes next month!

Ouch, Alli, sorry to hear that the Shingles vaccine has laid you low temporarily!    I hadn't realized that it is another vaccine which requires two doses.  I hope you'll continue to be feeling much better and will be back to normal tomorrow or the next day!!!   

A few weeks ago on another site where I hang out we were discussing the vaccine situation and someone bought up the Shingles vaccine.  I mentioned that I haven't had it (yet) and some smartass guy who thinks he knows it all blithely assured me that I could have have both the COVID-19 vaccine and the Shingles vaccine administered at the same time.   One in each arm!!  Ehhhh.....and he wasn't joking.  Just get it all over with at once!  Uh....   Nuh-uh, no way, buddy!   I politely told him that I prefer to do one thing at a time, especially when it comes to vaccinations, and that I would take medical advice from a qualified medical practitioner with regard to the timing of vaccines in my future.   I also stated that I''d just as soon get the COVID-19 thing taken care of first, as it really is the more urgent situation right now,  and then I'll worry about getting the Shingles vaccine, as I am aware that it is a good idea to eventually have that as well.   My brother-in-law had Shingles a few years ago and was miserable.  it's nobody's idea of a fun picnic, so a disease best avoided.  My forum mate harrumphed and snorted at my rejection of his "advice." 

Well,  as it turned out, of course I was absolutely correct to be cautious, as one of the first things they ask when you're registering or actually there for a COVID-19 vaccination is, "have you had any other vaccinations within the past fourteen days?"    His (not so) delightful little imaginary scenario of having a vaccine injected into each arm on the same day just isn't feasible, just isn't happening.......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee, about to attend an online meeting.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> ya it sucked for me too.never got dizzy but really tired and my arm was really sore.



My husband wasn’t able to get his jab the same day I did, and after watching what I went through waited an extra day. He got his second dose yesterday, and is now in bed with chills.


Scepticalscribe said:


> I've had shingles, - it is nasty, enervating and exhausting, I was on sick leave with it for six weeks, (having hardly missed a day over the previous twenty years) - so can well understand, sympathise with and empathise with you over a negative reaction to the vaccine.



One of my dearest friends had it about ten years ago. He was in agony. I would gladly be sick for two days to avoid going through that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> My husband wasn’t able to get his jab the same day I did, and after watching what I went through waited an extra day. He got his second dose yesterday, and is now in bed with chills.
> 
> One of my dearest friends had it about ten years ago. He was in agony. I would gladly be sick for two days to avoid going through that.




And, then, there was the exhaustion; and not just the pain, but the insane and intense itch. 

Actually, I recall my utter exhaustion - and complete loss of appetite - when I had it.


----------



## DT

Writing some code, might do a quick strength workout (the wife did a yoga workout on the next deck extension yesterday, said it was amazing).

But mostly ... waiting on our new TV to be delivered!  Hahaha, wow, I feel like I'm pretty dialed into tech, I work in the field, I've had engagements in things like AR/VR, computer vision, ML in the clinical analytics space, but I've been a total slacker/tech holdback with updating the main TV.

I think our inaugural watch (other than some quick dialing in) will be Soul (Pixar) in glorious 4K (er, and HDR-whatever)


----------



## lizkat

Have been trying to decide what to do with a proof block I made quite awhile back after meeting a friend's request to derive a pattern and resize it, from what her mother had on the front of a 12" couch cushion and my friend wanted to make it in a 16" size instead.

At least she wasn't asking me to take it from 16" to 7".   Once in awhile I just say "uh, no" or suggest a way to arrive at a desired finished block size without having to gauge the cutting and seaming in 16ths of an inch (or worse, approximating stuff like .286 of an inch).  Anyway unless something is a very basic pattern I always cut and sew up a block after calculating the cutting directions, to ensure I didn't space out the arithmetic in resizing of one of the block components. 

So I end up with all these one-of-a-kind or "orphan" blocks waiting to become part of something besides a box of UnFinishedObjects.  Some I just toss after awhile or mop the stairwell with them a few times, especially if I used fabrics from a box of "uglies"  aka  "what was I ever thinking when I bought this material?"

But some I take a little more care choosing the fabric for a proof block, especially if it takes half an hour just to cut and sew the thing.   This one was fun (well...  making one was ok) and it happened to be winter when I was asked about it, so for the proof block I used sunny orange and gold scraps of some batiks.   I still like the combo...  so now going to rummage around for some backing and binding fabrics and turn this orphan block into a hotmat for the kitchen, then just leave it on the table there during these mid-winter days.  "Fake Sunshine"  !!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed out for a walk, on a crisp, cold early evening.  

And bought some beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Have been trying to decide what to do with a proof block I made quite awhile back after meeting a friend's request to derive a pattern and resize it, from what her mother had on the front of a 12" couch cushion and my friend wanted to make it in a 16" size instead.
> 
> At least she wasn't asking me to take it from 16" to 7".   Once in awhile I just say "uh, no" or suggest a way to arrive at a desired finished block size without having to gauge the cutting and seaming in 16ths of an inch (or worse, approximating stuff like .286 of an inch).  Anyway unless something is a very basic pattern I always cut and sew up a block after calculating the cutting directions, to ensure I didn't space out the arithmetic in resizing of one of the block components.
> 
> So I end up with all these one-of-a-kind or "orphan" blocks waiting to become part of something besides a box of UnFinishedObjects.  Some I just toss after awhile or mop the stairwell with them a few times, especially if I used fabrics from a box of "uglies"  aka  "what was I ever thinking when I bought this material?"
> 
> But some I take a little more care choosing the fabric for a proof block, especially if it takes half an hour just to cut and sew the thing.   This one was fun (well...  making one was ok) and it happened to be winter when I was asked about it, so for the proof block I used sunny orange and gold scraps of some batiks.   I still like the combo...  so now going to rummage around for some backing and binding fabrics and turn this orphan block into a hotmat for the kitchen, then just leave it on the table there during these mid-winter days.  "Fake Sunshine"  !!
> 
> View attachment 2988




That is simply gorgeous; I absolutely adore those colours, yellows, burnt orange, apricot, terracotta, peach......a hit of pure transformative and healing sunshine in deepest, darkest, dreariest, most dismal winter.

Absolutely beautiful. 

My mother would have adored it also, as she just loved that particular palette of colours as well.


----------



## Pumbaa

Watching ice hockey on TV. Still not used to the sound of empty arenas, but, on the flip side, “my” team is actually performing well this season after years of misery.


----------



## Clix Pix

Not surprisingly, my upper left arm is a bit uncomfortable today, around the area of the injection site.  I don't feel the need to take anything, though, as it's not all that bad.     Already thinking ahead to the side effects I've read and heard about with the second dose of the two COVID-19 vaccines.  I'll be prepared to chill out for a day or two, as others have mentioned.   Sounds similar to the second injection of the Shingles vaccine, actually.....


----------



## SuperMatt

Pumbaa said:


> Watching ice hockey on TV. Still not used to the sound of empty arenas, but, on the flip side, “my” team is actually performing well this season after years of misery.



What’s your team? I’m watching the Buffalo Sabres right now... 9 years without a playoff appearance, they are somewhat painful to watch, but they’re my hometown team...


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> What’s your team? I’m watching the Buffalo Sabres right now... 9 years without a playoff appearance, they are somewhat painful to watch, but they’re my hometown team...



Was just going to ask that. I went to college in Ohio. Big hockey school. (We had 3 guys on the Miracle on Ice Olympic team!) But since living in the south I’ve fallen away from hockey.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> What’s your team? I’m watching the Buffalo Sabres right now... 9 years without a playoff appearance, they are somewhat painful to watch, but they’re my hometown team...



Södertälje SK in Sweden.

If you consider 9 years without a playoff appearance sad, don’t follow the link, absolutely don’t scroll down to “Team history and standings“ and whatever you do, don’t check out the Postseason column there. 

Still not all sad. The fans are great, passionate and stubborn. Relegation sucks. Promotion is awesome. And we’ve had players such as Anze Kopitar and David Pastrnak before they crossed the Atlantic. We will be back. And there will be more great players to enjoy before they get snatched by NHL teams.

Today was a shootout win after two goals by Hugo Gustafsson. Poor goalie.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352698931826847746/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hamilton.

A friend very kindly arranged for me to "piggyback" on his (brief subscription to Disney Plus) so that I could watch it.

The problem is - as (unlike, say, the Civil War era, or 20th century history, where I do know a bit about the material), I keep pausing the movie, to chase down rabbit holes of history to confirm stuff, or to find out more about, certain specific stuff  (okay, wikipedia, but Ron Chernow's biography of Hamilton is beside my bed, waiting to be read).

Thus, - and the musical Hamilton is brilliant, absolutely brilliant, - seriously brilliant - but incredibly intense, there is a lot to learn and unpack and think about and mull over - I am a lot less far in the musical than you would think, given that I started watching it hours and hours ago.

So, I shall also be watching Hamilton tomorrow.


----------



## fooferdoggie

my wife went in for her eye check the day after. doc says it looks heart and her body is absorbing the crispr goop fast. they also did eye tests even though her eyesight wont be back to normal for a couple of weeks. they wanted to do this tear test and she said nope cant imagine how bad that would feel on new eye sutures.


----------



## Apple fanboy

A very frosty Saturday morning. After a cross trainer session and my morning cereal, I went for a three mike walk. Had a chat with my dad. But he was in the middle of some electrical work and had the electric off, so didn't chat for long.
The lanes were slippery in places. Nearly went down a couple of times. But where the sun had hit the tarmac it was fine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> A very frosty Saturday morning. After a cross trainer session and my morning cereal, I went for a three mike walk. Had a chat with my dad. But he was in the middle of some electrical work and had the electric off, so didn't chat for long.
> The lanes were slippery in places. Nearly went down a couple of times. But where the sun had hit the tarmac it was fine.




Yes, where the sun has been out, it's fine, but in the shadows, not nice at all.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Putting our personalised plates onto the new car after finally getting the paperwork through. A couple of shelves to go up in the kids rooms too. Hopefully get a walk in this afternoon in the current snow blizzard.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, ehere the sun has been out, it's fine, but in the shadows, not nice at all.



At least there is no wind today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Putting our personalised plates onto the new car after finally getting the paperwork through. A couple of shelves to go up in the kids rooms too. Hopefully get a walk in this afternoon in the current snow blizzard.



You can keep the snow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> At least there is no wind today.



Yes, that is some relief.

Though, I prefer wind to snow.



Apple fanboy said:


> You can keep the snow.



Agreed, fervently, heartily, passionately.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Put on a wash, and shall head out shortly for my FT.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hamilton.
> 
> A friend very kindly arranged for me to "piggyback" on his (brief subscription to Disney Plus) so that I could watch it.
> 
> The problem is - as (unlike, say, the Civil War era, or 20th century history, where I do know a bit about the material), I keep pausing the movie, to chase down rabbit holes of history to confirm stuff, or to find out more about, certain specific stuff  (okay, wikipedia, but Ron Chernow's biography of Hamilton is beside my bed, waiting to be read).
> 
> Thus, - and the musical Hamilton is brilliant, absolutely brilliant, - seriously brilliant - but incredibly intense, there is a lot to learn and unpack and think about and mull over - I am a lot less far in the musical than you would think, given that I started watching it hours and hours ago.
> 
> So, I shall also be watching Hamilton tomorrow.




It's fantastic, it even exceeded our pretty lofty expectations when we finally saw it (even the 20th time we watched it ).  We've attended a decent amount of live theater, mostly in NYC, the wife has seen a substantial amount (talking into the 100s of shows, lots of first run/original casts like Les Mis), and she was floored.

T (our daughter) had been listening to the original cast recording for months prior, walking around the house singing the songs all day, hahaha, I already kind of had the whole show in my head 

Of course, it's brilliant in the casting, POC playing the very caucasian founding fathers, the mix of broadway styles, hip-hop, spoken word, and for the love of god, there's a couple of songs that always get to me, and I mean, I just love this idea: 

_Who lives, who dies, who tells your story?_

It's interesting, we've seen some live theater and the combination of seating, sound, position, and sometimes, spectacle you can't get your head around, the daze of being in a city like NY, you miss so much on a single viewing.  This let's you see everything, take in every moment - the camera work is outstanding - and of course, re-watch a scene again and again to pick up on all the little nuances of character, music.

One thing that's pretty incredible there are scenes in Act I that are replayed, backwards in tone, and actual physical staging in Act II, that would be extremely tricky to see live.  FWIW, the film is actually more than one performance, seamlessly edited (though if you watch carefully, you might see a few tiny continuity blips, like a disappearing flower on a dress ).

Also, the spectacularly fun performance from Jonathan Groff as King George, was a special return for the actor, who had left already, but the current KG actor said, please, get Jonathan back, he originated the role here in the states.

Enjoy!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> It's fantastic, it even exceeded our pretty lofty expectations when we finally saw it (even the 20th time we watched it ).  We've attended a decent amount of live theater, mostly in NYC, the wife has seen a substantial amount (talking into the 100s of shows, lots of first run/original casts like Les Mis), and she was floored.
> 
> T (our daughter) had been listening to the original cast recording for months prior, walking around the house singing the songs all day, hahaha, I already kind of had the whole show in my head
> 
> Of course, it's brilliant in the casting, POC playing the very caucasian founding fathers, the mix of broadway styles, hip-hop, spoken word, and for the love of god, there's a couple of songs that always get to me, and I mean, I just love this idea:
> 
> _Who lives, who dies, who tells your story?_
> 
> It's interesting, we've seen some live theater and the combination of seating, sound, position, and sometimes, spectacle you can't get your head around, the daze of being in a city like NY, you miss so much on a single viewing.  This let's you see everything, take in every moment - the camera work is outstanding - and of course, re-watch a scene again and again to pick up on all the little nuances of character, music.
> 
> One thing that's pretty incredible there are scenes in Act I that are replayed, backwards in tone, and actual physical staging in Act II, that would be extremely tricky to see live.  FWIW, the film is actually more than one performance, seamlessly edited (though if you watch carefully, you might see a few tiny continuity blips, like a disappearing flower on a dress ).
> 
> Also, the spectacularly fun performance from Jonathan Groff as King George, was a special return for the actor, who had left already, but the current KG actor said, please, get Jonathan back, he originated the role here in the states.
> 
> Enjoy!




Yes, it's brilliant.

Agree that it will be worth (compulsively) re-watching, and agree that King George - that mincing walk, those lyrics, - was absolutely fantastic.

I've read that it was filmed (or shot) over three days (which makes total sense), thus, small erros of continuity are entirely understandable.

This evening shall be devoted to Hamilton, also.

Wash was put on, and machine emptied.

Some beer was delivered, and I managed to trot to the local shop for my week-end edition of the FT, plus some sparkling mineral water,  and some organic  and tasty bitter three fruit marmalade.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, that is some relief.
> 
> Though, I prefer wind to snow.
> 
> 
> Agreed, fervently, heartily, passionately.



Snow is due tonight. Not good for those people already facing flooding down the road from me.
Currently watching West Ham in the FA cup. I don’t get to see too many live games so makes a nice change.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Snow is due tonight. Not good for those people already facing flooding down the road from me.
> Currently watching West Ham in the FA cup. I don’t get to see too many live games so makes a nice change.




Yes, I also bought bog standard salt, for the drive and the footpath.

It has clouded over, dark, leaden charcoal skies, and looks very threatening.  

Oh, well, book, beer - actually, Hamilton, the movie - tonight.

And, I have taken some (organic) chicken thighs from te freezer - I'll do some relaxed cooking tomorrow afternoon, and wil hold off reading my FT until tomorrow, with a coffee, when I can pretend that I am enjoying myself in some sort of café, while reading the weekend papers.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, I also bought bog standard salt, for the drive and the footpath.
> 
> It has clouded over, dark, leaden charcoal skies, and looks very threatening.
> 
> Oh, well, book, beer - actually, Hamilton, the movie - tonight.
> 
> And, I have taken some (organic) chicken thighs from te freezer - I'll do some relaxed cooking tomorrow afternoon, and wil hold off reading my FT until tomorrow, with a coffee, when I can pretend that I am enjoying myself in some sort of café, while reading the weekend papers.



A cafe or bar? Distant memories. Not counting my solo visits to the hotel restaurant through work in November and December I’ll admit it’s been a while!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> A cafe or bar? Distant memories. Not counting my solo visits to the hotel restaurant through work in November and December I’ll admit it’s been a while!




Yes, distant memories indeed - securely stored in my memory bank, and - these days - retrieved for occasional mental (because one cannot do physical) visits.  

Simple pleasures, but thoroughly enjoyed, for all that.

Well, tomorrow, I'll spread out the FT on the kitchen table (complete with French, cotton, checkered, table cloth), and enjoy a pot of coffee, while reading it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, distant memories indeed - securely stored in my memory bank, and - these days - retrieved for occasional mental (because one cannot do physical) visits.
> 
> Simple pleasures, but thoroughly enjoyed, for all that.
> 
> Well, tomorrow, I'll spread out the FT on the kitchen table (complete with French, cotton, checkered, table cloth), and enjoy a pot of coffee, while reading it.



Well enjoy your coffee. If only you had some nice fruit tart to accompany.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well enjoy your coffee. If only you had some nice fruit tart to accompany.




Ouch.

Yes, agreed. 

Notwithstanding that, these days, I ration my trips to the city - a mere twenty five (brisk) minutes away on foot, perhaps ten, twelve to fifteen by bus - but, I haven't been since the week before Christmas, a month ago.

However, next week, I shall pay a visit to the farmers' market, - citrus fruit, eggs, and vegetables are on my list - and also visit the French bakery, and - well, this is the time of year when it is most enjoyed and appreciated - perhaps, also treat myself to a nice French fruit tart, as well.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Washing up done after a little nap. Now I've retired to the study whilst Mrs AFB watches one of her shows.


----------



## shadow puppet

Baking brownies, making potato salad and later, baked tortellini with creamy spinach and artichoke sauce.  It's raining and chilly here.  Comfort food is on the menu.

Oh and drinking hot chocolate with marshmallows.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an afternoon coffee.  (El Salvador with organic hot milk).

Spent the morning in bed, reading Hamilton (a big, fat, inviting biography).

Now, I shall spent some more time watching Hamilton (adjectives almost fail me, but, brilliant, fantastic, awesome, and superb all readily come to mind).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Finally - finally - finished Hamilton.

Although I watched several scenes three or four times.

Superlative.

Just superlative.

Outstanding.

As politics, music (and musical forms), songs, lyrics - oh, those lyrics - history, costumes, choreography, acting, art, narrative, (yes, race and gender also feature) - philosophy - and not to mention the wonderful subversion of tradition (and traditional story telling) seeing people of colour fully own and inhabit with commanding confidence and gleeful mastery of these (revolutionary) roles.

Absolutely outstanding.

And so intelligent - this is an extraordinarily intelligent and thoughtful production, and demands much (by way of attention, concentration, focus) from the viewer, audience; blink, and you miss something important.

And not a show where you can "switch off' - this is intense and requires your full attention at all times; some of the scenes are incredibly dense with action, subtle insights, puns, asides, foreshadowing, - visually, orally, in placement - whereas the lyrics are incredibly layered, subtle, sophisticated, and exquisitely well written.

Anyway, absolutely superb.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading Ron Chernow's biography of Alexander Hamilton.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent some time today finishing up yesterday's cleaning task of taking everything out of the computer workstation I use in the bedroom as a nightstand, and dusting/cleaning all surfaces, as I've been neglectful of that and then realized that recently, every time I've been in bed for the evening, happily reading a book, that I've started sneezing and blowing......  This isn't springtime and my usual allergy season, but I'm  also allergic to dust so it wasn't too much of a stretch to realize that, ahem, oops, it had been a while since I'd last cleaned everything, not just the top surface of that workstation, and that of course the open shelves nearer the floor are going to be picking up more dust.....   So took everything out, having first having put on one of my surgical masks (they're good for more than just COVID-19!) in order to protect my nasal passages from getting filled with stirred-up dust, and cleaned away.   Last night as I was tucked into bed reading the new best-seller _"The Push,"   _I realized that, yep, my instincts were correct and that this is what had been causing the recent sneezing fits.  All too often I've simply been wiping off the top surface but not paying all that much attention to the other part below, thinking, "I'll get to that later."   Well, "later" arrived, announced by more than a few "achoo's"  and I really do need to be more mindful of this in the future, not let it get quite so bad! 

Shot a few photos but it has been cloudy, dreary and rainy all day here.  Better this than snow, though!!!  We did have a lot of mixed precipitation last night, though, from rain to sleet to ice pellets to snow to back to freezing rain to rain.....  This morning, though, not a snowflake in sight and that suits me just fine!

Right now I'm all excited about the news that Sony released today about their new camera, a real gem which  I know I want as it ticks even more of the boxes than my current, beloved A7R IV does.   I won't be putting my name on a preorder list or rushing to buy the first ones available on store shelves, but I definitely want one of these -- maybe by late spring, early summer.  It and my A7R IV will be great complements to each other!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I fully understand - and sympathise with - the notion of "later" in this context.

Bins and books today.  

Perhaps a beer later.


----------



## Alli

Taking a break from comps today. I think I’ve covered all the important issues so now I need to just let it germinate. I’ll go back over every question tomorrow. And if I’m satisfied I’ll go ahead and submit early.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli, good luck with the comps!  I'll bet you'll be happy to get that finished up!

Ah, I well remember those from when I got my Master's in 1968 -- at that time some schools were already skipping the comps but requiring a thesis, while other schools were doing the reverse -- no thesis, but had to take comprehensive exams.   My school, the Catholic University of America, required both, alas, or at least for the MLS.  Not sure about other Masters' programs at CUA.    That was a brutal spring, as it was when MLK was shot and on the eve of our graduation in June RFK was killed, too.   Somehow we all managed to get through our requirements in order to get our degrees, though.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Alli, good luck with the comps!  I'll bet you'll be happy to get that finished up!
> 
> Ah, I well remember those from when I got my Master's in 1968 -- at that time some schools were already skipping the comps but requiring a thesis, while other schools were doing the reverse -- no thesis, but had to take comprehensive exams.   My school, the Catholic University of America, required both, alas, or at least for the MLS.  Not sure about other Masters' programs at CUA.    That was a brutal spring, as it was when MLK was shot and on the eve of our graduation in June RFK was killed, too.   Somehow we all managed to get through our requirements in order to get our degrees, though.



I will be so happy! I remember during my Master’s program we did comps but no thesis. In the doc program it’s both. I get it. Finally. Comps is the only opportunity to show off what we learned. The dissertation is to show we have become researchers.

I’m just glad it’s this week and wasn’t the week of the election, or during the impeachment trial.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Alli: The very best of luck re submission.

@Clix Pix & @Alli: Yes.  I hear you both.

Political events, or political excitement, or political controversy,  and thesis submission (and approaching deadlines) do not go well together.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Alli: The very best of luck re submission.
> 
> @Clix Pix & @Alli: Yes.  I hear you both.
> 
> Political events, or political excitement, or political controversy,  and thesis submission (and approaching deadlines) do not go well together.



Thank you. And no, politics can such the air out of everything!


----------



## fooferdoggie

the range we ordered on the second we get a call saying that instead of the 2 to 3 weeks we wont get it till mid march. well ours turns up  up to high randomly so its  on the unsafe side.  everyone is pretty much out of appliances because supply is so slow but I found the same model my daughter found it is I think the same as the one we bought but with the controls on the front. but of course instead of 1200 to is 1800 Hate to spend that much on a range but I just cant trust this one.


----------



## Clix Pix

99.99% of the time I use my microwave oven for preparing meals.  I use my stove top only for boiling water for preparing pasta (spaghetti, angel hair, whatever).  I haven't cooked a meal in the actual oven since the day I moved in here -- the only time that oven was turned on was when we were doing the pre-purchase inspection of the condo and just over a month later a couple of times when after I had moved in, my mother used it to prepare a meal for the three of us (my parents were here  from out-of-state and at that time I was recovering from surgery for a herniated disk and couldn't do much of anything in the way of physical activity,  much less preparing meals for all of us!    Living on my own and not being at all motivated to spend time with recipes and cooking, I am very happy with my microwave, which quickly heats up whatever I need and that's the end of that.  Over the years I have had a couple of the stovetop burners replaced, but so far (knock-on-wood) my stove/oven, builder-installed here at the time these condo apartments were built, back in 1984, is still going strong.   At this point, though, yeah, I'd be rather reluctant to trust that oven as it has been way too long since it has even been turned on.  I'll stick with my microwave!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> 99.99% of the time I use my microwave oven for preparing meals.  I use my stove top only for boiling water for preparing pasta (spaghetti, angel hair, whatever).  I haven't cooked a meal in the actual oven since the day I moved in here -- the only time that oven was turned on was when we were doing the pre-purchase inspection of the condo and just over a month later a couple of times when after I had moved in, my mother used it to prepare a meal for the three of us (my parents were here  from out-of-state and at that time I was recovering from surgery for a herniated disk and couldn't do much of anything in the way of physical activity,  much less preparing meals for all of us!    Living on my own and not being at all motivated to spend time with recipes and cooking, I am very happy with my microwave, which quickly heats up whatever I need and that's the end of that.  Over the years I have had a couple of the stovetop burners replaced, but so far (knock-on-wood) my stove/oven, builder-installed here at the time these condo apartments were built, back in 1984, is still going strong.   At this point, though, yeah, I'd be rather reluctant to trust that oven as it has been way too long since it has even been turned on.  I'll stick with my microwave!




Different worlds, and each to their own.

I've never had a microwave, nor thought to invest in one.

And, I do like food, - I'd class myself as something of a greedy gourmand - and fine dining (though cooking for one in a pandemic can be a bit of a bore, and a bit of a chore, granted), and enjoy cooking, (and am a very good amateur chef), but - above all, if I am honest, I love the idea of a meal consumed with - enjoyed with, in the company of - family/friends.

Covid, and my mother's dementia before that - have - to a very large extent, - put paid to that life and that world.


----------



## Clix Pix

I come from a couple of generations of women who didn't like to cook:  my mother and her mother!  My father's mother, though, was quite a good cook and thoroughly enjoyed both cooking and baking, but none of those genes from her seeped into my being. 

Some people live to eat, others eat to live, and some, left to their own devices do the latter simply because it really is necessary, given the alternative.   That's what makes the world go 'round, though, eh, the fact that each of us has different interests and abilities?!  

That said I do enjoy a delicious, elegantly and beautifully prepared meal as much as anyone -- as long as I am not the one one responsible for presenting it!


----------



## fooferdoggie

I can mostly only eat protein meat eggs cheese a few nuts and veggies a few times a week. got to have a stove for that. but my cooking is super simple. I use a good toaster oven to cook the bacon. but I don't enjoy it N ever really enjoyed my cooking before my food problems other liked it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I come from a couple of generations of women who didn't like to cook:  my mother and her mother!  My father's mother, though, was quite a good cook and thoroughly enjoyed both cooking and baking, but none of those genes from her seeped into my being.
> 
> Some people live to eat, others eat to live, and some, left to their own devices do the latter simply because it really is necessary, given the alternative.   That's what makes the world go 'round, though, eh, the fact that each of us has different interests and abilities?!
> 
> That said I do enjoy a delicious, elegantly and beautifully prepared meal as much as anyone -- as long as I am not the one one responsible for presenting it!




That is pretty much my take on housework, which I loathe; suffice to say that I don't fall into the category of the house proud; or rather, I like a reasonably clean - (spotless is quite beyond me), - house but loathe (a verb my mother used to hate to hear me use, "that is a very strong verb", she would remonstrate, mildly, "and one you should reserve for something really serious"), the idea (and the reality) of the work required to bring about that welcome state of affairs. 

In fact, I was always perfectly prepared (as was my mother, and my teacher grandmother before her) to pay someone to do the needful; unfortunately, with Covid, the world has changed, in the private sphere as much as the public sphere.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yep, that's another gene that somehow escaped me:  the one which governs enthusiasm for cleaning and housework!  I do the needful, of course, but being alone in the household and being retired, as well as this being the Era of COVID-19,  all the responsibility falls on me these days.  In the past, in my working days and especially when my husband was still alive, too, I indeed did have a woman who came in to clean, do the laundry, change the bed, all of that, once a week, but now that I am retired and at home much of the time, not to mention having much less to deal with in terms of everyday laundry, too, I'd rather spend the funds which would go to a cleaning woman on something else.  The only problem is finding the motivation to actually get to those mundane household chores!  Laundry isn't so bad, as I can simply toss the clothing into the washing machine and let it do its thing while i'm happily engaged doing something else, but unless and until I buy a robot vacuum to take care of that one particular chore or take the time myself to do the dusting of all surfaces around the house as well as the vacuuming needed, not to mention regular cleaning of bathrooms,  I'm still locked into at least some household chores!  Ugh!!  First-world problems, eh?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Yep, that's another gene that somehow escaped me:  the one which governs enthusiasm for cleaning and housework!  I do the needful, of course, but being alone in the household and being retired, as well as this being the Era of COVID-19,  all the responsibility falls on me these days.  In the past, in my working days and especially when my husband was still alive, too, I indeed did have a woman who came in to clean, do the laundry, change the bed, all of that, once a week, but now that I am retired and at home much of the time, not to mention having much less to deal with in terms of everyday laundry, too, I'd rather spend the funds which would go to a cleaning woman on something else.  The only problem is finding the motivation to actually get to those mundane household chores!  Laundry isn't so bad, as I can simply toss the clothing into the washing machine and let it do its thing while i'm happily engaged doing something else, but unless and until I buy a robot vacuum to take care of that one particular chore or take the time myself to do the dusting of all surfaces around the house as well as the vacuuming needed, not to mention regular cleaning of bathrooms,  I'm still locked into at least some household chores!  Ugh!!  First-world problems, eh?




First world problems, yes, but still problems.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Received a fish delivery, including smoked salmon, rollmops, salted anchovies and other delights.

Well, yes, crab and shrimp, too.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Out and about - for a brisk walk, paying some bills, and doing a little local shopping (plus ordering & paying for multi-seed brown bread for tomorrow).  

Basics: Bread (a pretty decent baguette), butter, beer.....

And my organic milk and cream.


----------



## Clix Pix

Saw in today's paper that on Sunday we'll be having a snowstorm -- first fairly serious one in a couple of years.  Sigh.....   Tomorrow I'll run over to the store and get a few extra things to have on hand so that I don't run out inconveniently, as it may be several days before the snow goes away and the roads plus parking lots are clear again.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on a short 19 mile ride wife cant ride after her eye surgery and it has been wet but still go to get out. did 30 miles yesterday. found a really small Vinyard this pic is 1/2 of it. its I the suburbs of portland so not in a normal farming area. then going down the hill from it this cool fog patch. then in the little of the fog patch in a expensive suburb a cool hidden falls.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hope her eye syurgery went well, and that she is feeling better; great that you were able to get out, and I'd imagine that she enjoyed it.

How long before she can expect to be allowed to drive again?

When my father had cataract operations, it took him a while before, certainly a few weeks, before he felt sufficiently confident behind the wheel, and preferred my mother to drive him, or else he walked or took public transport.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hope her eye syurgery went well, and that she is feeling better; great that you were able to get out, and I'd imagine that she enjoyed it.
> 
> How long before she can expect to be allowed to drive again?
> 
> When my father had cataract operations, it took him a while before, certainly a few weeks, before he felt sufficiently confident behind the wheel, and preferred my mother to drive him, or else he walked or took public transport.



yep its doing well should be Thursday before she can ride. she blind so I don't think she will be driving anytime soon (G) but she cant be worse then some drives I have seen.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hope her eye syurgery went well, and that she is feeling better; great that you were able to get out, and I'd imagine that she enjoyed it.
> 
> How long before she can expect to be allowed to drive again?
> 
> When my father had cataract operations, it took him a while before, certainly a few weeks, before he felt sufficiently confident behind the wheel, and preferred my mother to drive him, or else he walked or took public transport.



Ah, cataract surgery. Not something you'd think you'd remember _fondly_, but there were aspects of it...like no longer having to wear glasses for long distance viewing.

I clearly remember going outside and looking around and being somewhat awestruck at the fact that I could see all the way to the horizon, and everything looked sharp. It wasn't as emotional as you see in those videos where color-blind people see color for the first time. But because I'd worn glasses since I was about nine and my eyes never tolerated contact lenses well, I couldn't get over being able to see everything around me _in focus_.

Of course, you can get much the same result with lasik, but this just felt better because the actual lenses in my eyes were replaced. (For a while I went around telling anyone who'd believe me that I'd paid extra for premium zoom lenses.) The downside is that I need reading glasses for anything close, but as far as I'm concerned that's a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Clix Pix

Uh...Scepticalscribe, actually, Fooferdoggie has told us several times here (and also in posts on MR) that his wife is visually impaired -- blind -- and so of course  she does not drive at all.  The recent surgery is something new and experimental/clinical trial stuff to help improve her situation but my impression is that it wouldn't be expected to totally restore normal vision (if she ever had that at all).  It's exciting, though, because this research and surgery can benefit not just her but many others to come along in the future, which is the whole point.

Cataracts....Sigh.....   In a few more years I'll be doing the cataract surgery thing, as my right eye is slowly developing one....not sure why the left eye isn't also doing so, but whatever.  NOT looking forward to the procedure itself but definitely will appreciate the outcome, assuming all goes well!     Right now, thankfully, my vision is still good enough to be safely behind the wheel of a large moving vehicle but I know that the day will come when, with my ophthalmologist, I will need to schedule the surgery and pause driving temporarily until I have had the surgery and healed from that.


----------



## ouimetnick

Cleaned up part of the basement yesterday (lots of work to do) and blew out dust bunnies from the registers (forced hot water baseboard heaters) and cleaned out the heating/exhaust fan in the bathrooms.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Uh...Scepticalscribe, actually, Fooferdoggie has told us several times here (and also in posts on MR) that his wife is visually impaired -- blind -- and so of course  she does not drive at all.  The recent surgery is something new and experimental/clinical trial stuff to help improve her situation but my impression is that it wouldn't be expected to totally restore normal vision (if she ever had that at all).  It's exciting, though, because this research and surgery can benefit not just her but many others to come along in the future, which is the whole point.
> 
> Cataracts....Sigh.....   In a few more years I'll be doing the cataract surgery thing, as my right eye is slowly developing one....not sure why the left eye isn't also doing so, but whatever.  NOT looking forward to the procedure itself but definitely will appreciate the outcome, assuming all goes well!     Right now, thankfully, my vision is still good enough to be safely behind the wheel of a large moving vehicle but I know that the day will come when, with my ophthalmologist, I will need to schedule the surgery and pause driving temporarily until I have had the surgery and healed from that.




My cataracts removal was a great experience, and seeing things anew with sharp edges and corners was a reminder of when I first got glasses and realized how poor my vision had been beforehand!    Hope all goes well for you as well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I've worn glasses since I was a small child, - the only person in the house who had to do so - and everytime I put them on, I am aware of the (striking) difference in vision between my sight - what I can see and the clarity with which I see it - when I wear them, and when I don't.

In the past decade or so, both brothers have had to don spectacles, Other Brother, for almost everything, Decent Brother for reading, which they have adapated to surprisingly well with hardly any grumbling. 

Beer was delivered this morning, so I shall have - or, rather, enjoy - a bottle after my French class this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee and about to attend an online meeting.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Cataracts....Sigh..... In a few more years I'll be doing the cataract surgery thing, as my right eye is slowly developing one....not sure why the left eye isn't also doing so, but whatever. NOT looking forward to the procedure itself but definitely will appreciate the outcome, assuming all goes well! Right now, thankfully, my vision is still good enough to be safely behind the wheel of a large moving vehicle but I know that the day will come when, with my ophthalmologist, I will need to schedule the surgery and pause driving temporarily until I have had the surgery and healed from that.






lizkat said:


> My cataracts removal was a great experience, and seeing things anew with sharp edges and corners was a reminder of when I first got glasses and realized how poor my vision had been beforehand! Hope all goes well for you as well.



For the last 3-4 years, every time I visit the eye doctor he remarks "your cataracts are coming in just fine." Bully for me. I'm ready for them to come in completely so that I can have them removed and not have to wear glasses (except for reading glasses).


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm cooking up a storm in case the actual storm causes power outages.  Rice and beans time! 

Well, some pasta, some rice..  separately.   All kinds of stuff goes with those and some of it will come right out of a can if necessary.   Hoping that's not going to be a requirement, although I'll take any excuse to pop the top on a tin of Cento caponata.  Goes as well heated over pasta as it does just served with crusty bread for an appetizer.


----------



## User.45

I've been working on a project for the past year. Third tier in my priority list, but exciting due to the novelty and challenges. Figured out I can run the analyses in the background using CUDA, but never got it to work...Now I was recommended to rerun the whole thing (10days of processing), so I got CUDA fixed in hopes of shaving off a few days, and low and behold. MFin CUDA is slower than running tensorflow on the CPU. WTF.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Today I'm cooking up a storm in case the actual storm causes power outages.  Rice and beans time!
> 
> Well, some pasta, some rice..  separately.   All kinds of stuff goes with those and some of it will come right out of a can if necessary.   Hoping that's not going to be a requirement, although I'll take any excuse to pop the top on a tin of Cento caponata.  Goes as well heated over pasta as it does just served with crusty bread for an appetizer.




Did someone mention caponata?

Sigh.

I adore caponata.  From a jar, a plastic container, a tin, or - best of all - freshly prepared.........

French class finished and I am now sipping a beer, and catching up on the news.

Forgot to mention a lovely long chat (on the phone) with Decent Brother yesterday.


----------



## Clix Pix

Another Caponata fan here, too!  . Now that I think of it, haven't had any in a while....  [makes notation on grocery list for the next time I venture out to the store!  Not about to try making it myself, although I usually do toss in a few more capers and olives, but jarred or canned works nicely!]

What am I doing today/have done today?   At the moment am running some backups between two external drives on my 2018 MBP and also running the new Big Sur 11.2 update on my 12" MacBook.   I actually hadn't realized that this was released today until I fired up the M1 MBP to use while the other one was busy.....and got the notification about the software update.  Since it had been a few days since I've used this machine I thought, "oh, I must've missed an OS software update!" and promptly started it going.....  Normally I do due diligence and check things out ahead of time before running ANY update on any of my machines, in case there is some sort of big issue.  Well, thankfully, even though I skipped that step this time and just jumped into doing the update, all is well and so far no hitches, no glitches on this machine.  Whew!!

So now since the 2018 machine is still busy with her job of hosting the two external drives doing their thing, I went ahead and started the Big Sur 11.2 update on the 12" Macbook, too.  I'll wait until tomorrow to do the update on the 2018 machine.....

Seems as though I really didn't accomplish much today, although I spent a fair amount of time gazing out the windows at our white landscape, giving thanks that we didn't get really nailed with a huge amount of snow, while sending good thoughts to those in NY, CT, NJ, Eastern PA and points north which were about to get clobbered.....


----------



## lizkat

So far looks like the forecast is on the money about eastern PA, souther tier of NY and southern Catskills taking a real snow hit and up here we're only going to have around 10 inches if the models have it nailed.  Weird how then it heads on up northwest of here and the Finger Lakes area gets a bigger hit than the mountains down here.  Unusual, with lake effect from Ontario and Cayuga jumping in for an extra punch to eastern Finger Lakes as the week wears on.   Some of those fruit orchards are going to be surprised, hope they can take the joke when the stuff melts and refreezes later on.


----------



## Clix Pix

A friend who lives in Eastern PA, not too far from Harrisburg, got ten inches late yesterday and overnight;  he was not looking forward to getting out with the snow shovel and the snowblower after he finished work!  (Working from home, like so many are.).    Here we had a few snow flurries and a "snow shower" today but nothing serious;  we did pick up about another inch of snow overnight, though.  

I shot a few photos and did a couple loads of laundry today, so I was semi-productive, I would say.....


----------



## Alli

I got news this morning that I passed my comprehensive exam. Woohoo! I’ve celebrated all day long with too much ice cream. (My stomach may not forgive me.) Not only did I pass, but the department chair granted me the committee I requested, so I have 3 amazing women to help me on my dissertation journey. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Joe

I got the 1st of 2 shots of the Pfizer covid vaccine this morning. My arm is a little sore but thats about it so far.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> I got news this morning that I passed my comprehensive exam. Woohoo! I’ve celebrated all day long with too much ice cream. (My stomach may not forgive me.) Not only did I pass, but the department chair granted me the committee I requested, so I have 3 amazing women to help me on my dissertation journey. Woohoo!!!



YAAAAAAY, Alli!!!!!  This is terrific news and I can only imagine how over the moon you are right now!!!  Wheeeee!!!!!

So, next up:  the dissertation......how long will you have to work on that, is there a specific time frame by which it must be completed, submitted and defended?  Have you already given some thought as to what you would like to address?


----------



## Clix Pix

JagRunner said:


> I got the 1st of 2 shots of the Pfizer covid vaccine this morning. My arm is a little sore but thats about it so far.



Congratulations on getting that first jab!!   Probably tomorrow is when you'll notice some increased soreness and discomfort in that arm.   At least this is the way it was for me with Moderna -- didn't notice much of anything until I arose from bed the following morning, and oh, yeah, got a kind of sore arm here.....that lasted a couple of days and then on the third day a little itching at the injection site, but that was that as far as the arm was concerned.


----------



## Joe

Clix Pix said:


> Congratulations on getting that first jab!!   Probably tomorrow is when you'll notice some increased soreness and discomfort in that arm.   At least this is the way it was for me with Moderna -- didn't notice much of anything until I arose from bed the following morning, and oh, yeah, got a kind of sore arm here.....that lasted a couple of days and then on the third day a little itching at the injection site, but that was that as far as the arm was concerned.




How was your 2nd shot?


----------



## Clix Pix

Haven't had the second shot yet.  First one was on January 21st and with Moderna it is a four-week wait so somewhere around February 18th is when I'll be facing the needle for the second time.....   From everything I've heard and read the second dose packs more of a wallop than the first one, and since I've already experienced a few little surprises even with the first dose I suspect that my second one will lay me low for a day or two or three, but I'll manage......


----------



## fooferdoggie

finally got notice our new stove would  be delivered today between 10 and 2. I did not have al to of work so I stayed home. my wife has missed too much with her eye stuff. they came around 10:30 I put a new cord on it and pushed it in. but the cord sticks uo too far from the plug to get it all the way in. easy fix tomorrow. tested it out broke the oven in to burn off the new stuff. cooked some hot dogs for lunch then rode my bike to work. I only had one thing to do so no hurry. we took the tandem in for a winter tuneup since the wife could not ride for two weeks. they found an issue with one of the brakes a warranty issue and they were going for a replacement sometime next week.
But my wife can ride Friday and she is chomping at the bit. Bike parts can be iffy right now so I found one at a store about 10 miles away according to google. Only 65.00 and when the warranty pone comes in I can keep it or sell it. So I rode out but google either changed the rode as it ended up being 20 miles with a lot of climbing. So I used a bit too much battery trying to get there quick. But coming back was almost all downhill and a much shorter route. But I stopped at work for a fast charge as I was too late together part to the bike shop before they closed. 
So a good 30 mile ride and 10 this morning a nice workout. 
a cool cemetery this looked like a really neet memorial. a circle with all kinds of stones urns and such. I could not get a pic over the fence as the grass had standing water. the route went past the Oregon zoo on a nice hill poor lonely cow with no children. coming back it was through very rich areas with mansions and Muti story houses. some a block in size.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> YAAAAAAY, Alli!!!!!  This is terrific news and I can only imagine how over the moon you are right now!!!  Wheeeee!!!!!
> 
> So, next up:  the dissertation......how long will you have to work on that, is there a specific time frame by which it must be completed, submitted and defended?  Have you already given some thought as to what you would like to address?



So over the moon! Since the current class has us working on the first three chapters, I expect to be completely finished by December '21. The only thing that could slow me down is difficulty recruiting subjects, but I really don't think that will be much of a problem. I'm doing a phenomenological study, so I only need 6-10 subjects to interview. I'll be addressing the experience of middle school parents dealing with distance learning during the pandemic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading, staying at home, sipping coffee, studying French.


----------



## Joe

Working lol


----------



## User.45

Redoing my CV per institutional requirements at the place I'm applying to. I've always tried to keep it the fewest pages needed (1 for degrees, achievements stuff and the rest for publications). Now I'm forced to spell everything out. So now my CV goes from 6 pages to 30. Pain in the butt...


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> Redoing my CV per institutional requirements at the place I'm applying to. I've always tried to keep it the fewest pages needed (1 for degrees, achievements stuff and the rest for publications). Now I'm forced to spell everything out. So now my CV goes from 6 pages to 30. Pain in the butt...




This post is extremely funny when paired with your latest avatar.


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> This post is extremely funny when paired with your latest avatar.



It checks out..except for the smile. I ignore confeerence abstracts, nobody reads them, nobody cites them....now I've spent the last 2 hours diving into conference proceedings so I can accurately cite these....all 26 of them (this is the first time I even counted).

I also realized I haven't presented anything in 2017. Happiest year in my life. Coincidence?!


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> It checks out..except for the smile. I ignore confeerence abstracts, nobody reads them, nobody cites them....now I've spent the last 2 hours diving into conference proceedings so I can accurately cite these....all 26 of them (this is the first time I even counted).
> 
> I also realized I haven't presented anything in 2017. Happiest year in my life. Coincidence?!




When you say "conference abstracts", you're not referring to the abstracts of conference papers are you?  Medicine seems to vary considerably, but in programming related areas, the ones that are further from pure mathematics tend to favor conference publication. I usually browse abstracts and conclusions before reading them fully, since it's a good way to determine what to read fully.


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> When you say "conference abstracts", you're not referring to the abstracts of conference papers are you?  Medicine seems to vary considerably, but in programming related areas, the ones that are further from pure mathematics tend to favor conference publication. I usually browse abstracts and conclusions before reading them fully, since it's a good way to determine what to read fully.



I am referring to conference proceedings published as presentation abstracts. It's interesting because the physics conferences take abstracts a a lot more seriously. I've coauthored a few of those over the year. My usual brute force approach wouldn't work there (wrapping up a project in a day and submitting within 30min of the deadline).


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> I am referring to conference proceedings published as presentation abstracts. It's interesting because the physics conferences take abstracts a a lot more seriously. I've coauthored a few of those over the year. My usual brute force approach wouldn't work there (wrapping up a project in a day and submitting within 30min of the deadline).




Some conferences in my own area allow multiple submissions and have some wiggle room for corrections in camera ready versions. What area of physics? I usually stick to the statistical mechanics literature there, because concepts like detrended fluctuation analysis and strange attractors have direct applications in other areas (in spite of their well documented drawbacks).


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> Some conferences in my own area allow multiple submissions and have some wiggle room for corrections in camera ready versions. What area of physics? I usually stick to the statistical mechanics literature there, because concepts like detrended fluctuation analysis and strange attractors have direct applications in other areas (in spite of their well documented drawbacks).



I work with MR physicists, but TBH the stuff that requires them is way over my head


BTW, Office 360 is crazy... Now it has LinkedIn ads. WTF.


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> I work with MR physicists, but TBH the stuff that requires them is way over my head
> 
> 
> BTW, Office 360 is crazy... Now it has LinkedIn ads. WTF.
> View attachment 3327




Blah. Microsoft is silly. I think I recall basically zero from that topic from my time in university, although I would probably have less trouble with it today than I did back then. A lot of the math isn't as bad as it seems if it's presented well and you have enough exposure to the corresponding areas.


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> Blah. Microsoft is silly. I think I recall basically zero from that topic from my time in university, although I would probably have less trouble with it today than I did back then. A lot of the math isn't as bad as it seems if it's presented well and you have enough exposure to the corresponding areas.



For me the issue is the constant shifting between systems and approaches. I use molecular biology, signaling, pathology, anatomy, pharmacology and chemistry, psychology, radiology, clinical trial design, scripting, AI, physics. I agree, the underlying math is much easier after 10 years of observing these systems, but at this stage of my career I'm starting to think that I shouldn't punish myself with constantly trying to learn everything for a mediocre understanding when the same but focused effort could get me really good at a few narrow topics.


----------



## Alli

I had very little to do today so I decided I’d go get a root canal for excitement.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I had very little to do today so I decided I’d go get a root canal for excitement.




Ouch.

The very best of luck with it.

Chateau moi, I ventured out and ordered (and paid for) French bread and multiseed brown bread, which I shall collect tomorrow.

I also ordered (and paid for) oil, and beer; both are due for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## fooferdoggie

finally the wife was ok'd for unlimited activity. She is so sick of the eye tests they put her through. hundreds of tests mazes over and over 8 hours a day. but now a couple of weeks before the next one. 
 the beast tandem was real for pickup after the tune-up so we walked over and took it for a 10 mile spin to get some groceries. my wife missed riding so much.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just work, work and more work of late. Today is the first time I've logged into my own Mac since last weekend. sigh.

So today its gardening. Well Mrs AFB will point at things and I'll dig them out. Then we can get some new things in that she wants. Lots of things to keep the birds, bees and butterfly's happy. Fence guy should be finished Monday or Tuesday. He's been here since the 11th but has done a very good job. The garden does feel much more private now, but needs a fair amount of planting as we lost a lot of shrubs as he planted fences etc. Won't get it all done this year. But there is never an instant result with gardening like there is with decorating.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Just work, work and more work of late. Today is the first time I've logged into my own Mac since last weekend. sigh.
> 
> So today its gardening. Well Mrs AFB will point at things and I'll dig them out. Then we can get some new things in that she wants. Lots of things to keep the birds, bees and butterfly's happy. Fence guy should be finished Monday or Tuesday. He's been here since the 11th but has done a very good job. The garden does feel much more private now, but needs a fair amount of planting as we lost a lot of shrubs as he planted fences etc. Won't get it all done this year. But there is never an instant result with gardening like there is with decorating.




No, gardening takes time.  

Or, rather, it takes time for a garden to mature; years, or decades, are the sort of time frames that cultivation of a garden suggest.

Here, reading papers and browsing online.

Oil was delivered this morning, as was a crate of beer.


----------



## Alli

My farmer friend sent me a dozen seed packets of assorted hot and sweet peppers earlier this week. So I ordered the great fabric planters that I’ve had great luck using from Amazon. They arrive today, but it’s pouring and nasty out, so the seeds will remain unplanted another day or two.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> My farmer friend sent me a dozen seed packets of assorted hot and sweet peppers earlier this week. So I ordered the great fabric planters that I’ve had great luck using from Amazon. They arrive today, but it’s pouring and nasty out, so the seeds will remain unplanted another day or two.




Oh, whimper.  

Undisguised clear, and open envy.  

Do enjoy. 

Chateau moi, once the oil had been delivered this morning, I realised that the boiler needed to be bled, and the plumber - bless him - came at very short notice to attend to the needful.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife had to work and I idi not want to go into work as Idid not have a lot to do. so I headed out to some farmland. takes some miles to get there. loved this sign. cant beat "the farm" as a name. this guy fishing when it is 42 out and I bet that water is so cold. crazy street names.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I don't often watch movies.  

But, tonight, I did.


----------



## DT

We popped over to the beach, like actually drove around the backside, haven't been there in easily a year, if not two, it's been inaccessible due to storm damage, etc., just nuts, I was surprised that can you can no longer drive all the way around, the ocean now forms a small inlet up against a new jetty.

Took a vehicle "glamor shot"


----------



## User.45

Another research proposal for a faculty position. I'm getting burnt out, but this is a dream job.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> Another research proposal for a faculty position. I'm getting burnt out, but this is a dream job.




Best of luck with it.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> We popped over to the beach, like actually drove around the backside, haven't been there in easily a year, if not two, it's been inaccessible due to storm damage, etc., just nuts, I was surprised that can you can no longer drive all the way around, the ocean now forms a small inlet up against a new jetty.
> 
> Took a vehicle "glamor shot"
> 
> View attachment 3367




Oh, I also got to throw the DD/RT into low range (as it has a proper transfer case ...), it's probably been 2 years since I've switched to that mode.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ouch.
> 
> The very best of luck with it.



Ever have one? People like to crack wise about it and draw comparisons to medieval torture, but if you have a good endodontist it’s not bad at all. I’ve had routine cavity filling that went much worse.


----------



## Thomas Veil

fooferdoggie said:


> ...cant beat "the farm" as a name.
> View attachment 3360



So someone finally bought it, huh?


----------



## Clix Pix

Slept late today so then got a late start on my usual daily routine.....fortunately nothing pressing to do, nowhere I had to be!  Spent some of the day and evening finishing up my backups, and in general just puttering around with this-and-that.  Not thrilled at the news of more snow arriving tomorrow but fortunately am well supplied with everything I need so didn't need to make a frantic last-minute rush trip to the store to pick up anything.  I'll bet the store was busy, though, this being a Saturday, many people's usual shopping day anyway!  

Ugh, a root canal does NOT sound like my idea of a nice way to spend any part of a day!  My sympathy.....


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m getting my tax documents together for my tax preparer. He picks up and delivers. And of course my wife and I will be watching the Super Bowl tonight.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> Another research proposal for a faculty position. I'm getting burnt out, but this is a dream job.






Thomas Veil said:


> I’m getting my tax documents together for my tax preparer. He picks up and delivers. And of course my wife and I will be watching the Super Bowl tonight.



I will not be watching. I just dislike Brady that much. Rooting for Mahomes.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Thomas Veil said:


> So someone finally bought it, huh?



but they put it in a barnyard very fitting. they took it down about a week after trump lost I think. or maybe the goats ate it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My electric blanket decided that - as we are faced with and about to head into - the coldest cold snap of this winter - that this was a perfect time to quit.

Bitterly bitingly cold out; had a brief walk this afternoon, and found that my bread had not been kept for me in a local bakery (yes, I was refunded, but would have preferred bread).


----------



## Thomas Veil

Scepticalscribe said:


> My electric blanket decided that - as we are faced with and about to head into - the coldest cold snap of this winter - that this was a perfect time to quit.



I'm telling' ya...those things just watch and wait for opportunities like this.

With it being this cold, I'm surprised my town hasn't had one of our periodic water main breaks. (Of course, now that I've mentioned it, it'll almost surely happen. It operates on the same principle as washing your car and raining.)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> I'm telling' ya...those things just watch and wait for opportunities like this.




That is suspiciously close to my theory, too.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> That is suspiciously close to my theory, too.



yep they watch us and wait to mess with us.


----------



## fooferdoggie

took a trip to another town 20 miles away. went through a nice nature park though in winter it's a bit bleak. but it had some cool moss and a lot of boggy land. the last pic I guess I did not get the zoom pic. too bad we could not go straight we live at the base of the hill in the background.


----------



## Pumbaa

fooferdoggie said:


> yep they watch us and wait to mess with us.



That’s why you can’t rely on just one thing. The more options, the better. Exponentially more difficult for them to coordinate!

I have an electric blanket, a portable electric heater, and if they both fail, a desktop to that could be set to mine Bitcoin. Granted, power can fail. Hopefully my Ikea Glimma Unscented tealights won’t have conspired with my lighters and matches to keep me in the dark (and cold) then...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> I'm telling' ya...those things just watch and wait for opportunities like this.






fooferdoggie said:


> yep they watch us and wait to mess with us.



And, the thing is, firstly, I have an amazing tolerance for warmth and heat, and secondly, not just in Covid times, but in any time, especially winter time, with a frigid cold snap approaching, there are few pleasures more agreeable on this planet than crawling into - and snuggling down in - a nice, warm, bed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> That’s why you can’t rely on just one thing. The more options, the better. Exponentially more difficult for them to coordinate!
> 
> I have an electric blanket, a portable electric heater, and if they both fail, a desktop to that could be set to mine Bitcoin. Granted, power can fail. Hopefully my Ikea Glimma Unscented tealights won’t have conspired with my lighters and matches to keep me in the dark (and cold) then...




Yes, I have a portable electric heater, too.....but, it is not quite the same as an electric blanket.

Well, Covid or no Covid, I think that this coming week will see me venture forth to the city (for the first time since before Christmas) in search of an electric blanket.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, I have a portable electric heater, too.....but, it is not quite the same as an electric blanket.
> 
> Well, Covid or no Covid, I think that this coming week will see me venture forth to the city (for the first time since before Christmas) in search of an electric blanket.



No, certainly not the same. My electric blanked provides me with nearly instant comfort directly where it’s most needed. As a bonus, it is also way friendlier to my electricity bills than either of the electric heater or beefy PC are.

I was lucky enough to score my current blanket on sale last Black Friday while having a coupon for free delivery to the door. Felt like the perfect time to use the coupon given the temperature outside and the Covid–19 situation.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> No, certainly not the same. My electric blanked provides me with nearly instant comfort directly where it’s most needed. As a bonus, it is also way friendlier to my electricity bills than either of the electric heater or beefy PC are.
> 
> I was lucky enough to score my current blanket on sale last Black Friday while having a coupon for free delivery to the door. Felt like the perfect time to use the coupon given the temperature outside and the Covid–19 situation.




Well, I thought I was covered, as I had an oil delivery on Saturday.....

but, damn; what timing.  

Any recommendations re makes and brands and styles of electric blanket? 

I realise that this one is actually quite old, for it was a present from my mother (before her dementia developed); she, too, loved her electric blanket.


----------



## Clix Pix

Why not read reviews online and then after that simply order online so that you don't have to go wandering all over the place trying to find the specific brand and size in which you're interested.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee, revising French, putting on a wash.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Wash drying, French class finished, reviews of electric blankets being read. 

And a beer being sipped.


----------



## Pumbaa

Honored to having been present when Nephew invented a new game: “throw pacifier, get pacifier back, throw pacifier again”. Got some of it on video as well to his parents’ delight.

Now I’m taking refuge under my electric blanket, watching ice hockey and waiting for some juicy reports from the impeachment thingie. Life is good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Honored to having been present when Nephew invented a new game: “throw pacifier, get pacifier back, throw pacifier again”. Got some of it on video as well to his parents’ delight.
> 
> Now I’m taking refuge under my electric blanket, watching ice hockey and waiting for some juicy reports from the impeachment thingie. Life is good.




An electric blanket sounds good; damned cold here, but the heating is on.

Dinner consumed, washing up done, followed by a post prandial nap, and now, am sipping a beer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Watching a (yet another) documentary about The Sound Of Music.


----------



## Clix Pix

Since we are supposed to be getting more of the White Stuff late tomorrow afternoon/evening and through the night, I decided it would be a good idea to go to the grocery store this afternoon and get what I need rather than waiting until tomorrow when the store will undoubtedly be busy.   Now I'm all set once again for whatever the next few days bring....


----------



## Alli

It was so beautiful today. Went to Lowe’s and got some potting soil, and couldn’t resist more flowers. I now have the daffodils I’ve been wanting in the back yard. Also got this really cool purple flower with an intoxicating scent. Right now it’s staying in the pot just off the deck so we’ll smell it every time we go out the door.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we always try to get great smelling plants. inside and out. got some dafine that should be blooming an time now its cool to have such a cool smelling plant in the little of winter. also a small Chinese paper bush. we have a bunch of fragrant orchids in the house two or three were blooming. one smells kind of like


----------



## Clix Pix

When I was at the grocery store today I couldn't resist the invitation of a bunch of daffodils to bring them home with me...... A delightful reminder of what will be along in another month or so once our daffodils that are in the front of the building begin to pop up and bloom.   In the meantime I'm enjoying one of my vases now filled with deliciously yellow daffodils, harbingers of Spring......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Alli & @Clix Pix: You have reminded me of daffodils.  Lovely.

Yes, a definite purchase.  I adore daffodils.

Bins out, emptied, and returned to their niches; flurries of snow; and I am in my study sippping coffee and debating about attending to my French homework.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I couldn't resist the invitation of a bunch of daffodils






Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, a definite purchase. I adore daffodils.



Before moving south, we had a lovely house just outside of NYC where the land had been left untouched. Lots of trees, etc. But the thing I liked most was that the front yard was almost completely daffodils. In the spring I would go out and cut a few flowers every week so that we would have fresh flowers on the dining table. Now I'll have that again.

Today I shall finish planting the pepper seeds.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Before moving south, we had a lovely house just outside of NYC where the land had been left untouched. Lots of trees, etc. But the thing I liked most was that the front yard was almost completely daffodils. In the spring I would go out and cut a few flowers every week so that we would have fresh flowers on the dining table. Now I'll have that again.
> 
> Today I shall finish planting the pepper seeds.




While I like - and sometimes love - other flowers (such as lillies, tulips, montbretia, etc), I adore daffodils, and thrill to their appearance each spring.

Mother, bless her, always planted a few daffodils - in scattered locations around our wonderfully wild garden - for me to enjoy, heralding the approach of spring.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m semi-obsessively watching the trial of 45th President of the United States Donald Trump. In spite of the likely outcome, this is fascinating.

And during breaks, I’m working on my grocery list.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> My electric blanket decided that - as we are faced with and about to head into - the coldest cold snap of this winter - that this was a perfect time to quit.
> 
> Bitterly bitingly cold out; had a brief walk this afternoon, and found that my bread had not been kept for me in a local bakery (yes, I was refunded, but would have preferred bread).



No electric blanket or bread? Sounds like a tough day.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> While I like - and sometimes love - other flowers (such as lillies, tulips, montbretia, etc), I adore daffodils, and thrill to their appearance each spring.
> 
> Mother, bless her, always planted a few daffodils - in scattered locations around our wonderfully wild garden - for me to enjoy, heralding the approach of spring.



Ours are slowly making progress. But no heads or flowers yet. Snow drops have been out a while though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> No electric blanket or bread? Sounds like a tough day.





Well, an electric heater (from Mother's room, we used it to keep her warm at night, as the radiators were - and are - on timers) was transported into my room last night, so, last night was fine.

And, I do have the very end of a brick of brown bread to nibble on.......

Am debating heading into the city tomorrow (haven't been since the week before Christmas) to buy an electric blanket, and to pay a visit to the French bakery (three minutes away on foot from the high end store that should have electric blankets), and perhaps, to visit the excellent Asian store, as well, to stock up.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, I thought I was covered, as I had an oil delivery on Saturday.....
> 
> but, damn; what timing.
> 
> Any recommendations re makes and brands and styles of electric blanket?
> 
> I realise that this one is actually quite old, for it was a present from my mother (before her dementia developed); she, too, loved her electric blanket.



Ours was made by dreamland. Had a look for a link for it, but can’t seem to locate it. They have a 3 year guarantee which is nice. Possibly came from Lakeland.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, an electric heater (from Mother's room, we used it to keep her warm at night, as the radiators were - and are - on timers) was transported into my room last night, so, last night was fine.
> 
> And, I do have the very end of a brick of brown bread to nibble on.......
> 
> Am debating heading into the city tomorrow (haven't been since the week before Christmas) to buy an electric blanket, and to pay a visit to the French bakery (three minutes away on foot from the high end store that should have electric blankets), and perhaps, to visit the excellent Asian store, as well, to stock up.



Is the electric blanket store open?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Is the electric blanket store open?




I shall have to phone them tomorrow; their website says that they stock electric blankets.  Perhaps I can arrange for a delivery.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Ours was made by dreamland. Had a look for a link for it, but can’t seem to locate it. They have a 3 year guarantee which is nice. Possibly came from Lakeland.




Mine (the old one that died last week-end) was a top of the range one, bought for me well over a decade ago by dear old Mother.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Mine (the old one that died last week-end) was a top of the range one, bought for me well over a decade ago by dear old Mother.



Mrs AFB purchased ours. Seems to do the job.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I’m semi-obsessively watching the trial of 45th President of the United States Donald Trump. In spite of the likely outcome, this is fascinating.



Same. That’s why I did some work this morning and then went out and planted my pepper seeds.

Here’s one of the daffodils, btw.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Same. That’s why I did some work this morning and then went out and planted my pepper seeds.
> 
> Here’s one of the daffodils, btw.
> 
> View attachment 3433




Lovely; they invariably bring a smile to my face; I just love them.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Lovely; they invariably bring a smile to my face; I just love them.



Give it a month and ours might look like that!


----------



## Clix Pix

I got busy with this-and-that today and never even thought to take a photo or two of my lovely daffies in their vase, or one or two by themselves..... In the meantime I am definitely enjoying the sight of them here in the living room and also their wonderful scent as well....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I got busy with this-and-that today and never even thought to take a photo or two of my lovely daffies in their vase, or one or two by themselves..... In the meantime I am definitely enjoying the sight of them here in the living room and also their wonderful scent as well....




Please, please, pretty please, could I have a picture (or two) of daffodils?  

That lovely, life-affirming shade of buttery yellow......brings a smile, and a warm glow.

Just now, (ugh) it is snowing outside, and I crave the sight of daffodils.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have ordered (and  paid for) an electric blanket, from a high end store in the city. 

It will be delivered by special courier - which means delivered in person by one of the senior managers later today.

Besides, it's snowing and sleeting outside; I very rarely play the helpless female, - not only is it not my default setting, but, in general, I disapprove of it - but, making the case of frozen female worked well today when I asked whether delivery could be expedited.


----------



## Edd

Last day of my vacation. We’ve decided to replace our ailing 12 year old Forester so I’m off soon to subject myself to the loathsome car buying process. Was kind of hoping to purchase a modest boat for this summer but guess not.

Looking at a RAV4 Hybrid. God, they’re expensive.


----------



## Eric

Just got done presenting to over a hundred people on a live video chat, these are the only times I ever brush my hair anymore.


----------



## Pumbaa

ericgtr12 said:


> Just got done presenting to over a hundred people on a live video chat, these are the only times I ever brush my hair anymore.



You could always try a filter, no need to brush your real hair at all. Just imagine presenting as a cat!


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> You could always try a filter, no need to brush your real hair at all. Just imagine presenting as a cat!



I need to do something about my gray beard, can't stand seeing myself on camera like that. Getting Just For Men from Amazon, should be here later today.


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> I need to do something about my gray beard, can't stand seeing myself on camera like that. Getting Just For Men from Amazon, should be here later today.




I'm in official DGAF mode for the most part, beard gray?  Fine.  Start balding?  Shave that shit off.


----------



## DT

So are electric blanket users doing that because of lack of heat? Or for more concentrated heat (like your HCAV is so-so)?  Or to save a few bucks?

I notice it's also our friends from the UK, so maybe it's a bit of a cultural/location thing as well[?]


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Last day of my vacation. We’ve decided to replace our ailing 12 year old Forester so I’m off soon to subject myself to the loathsome car buying process. Was kind of hoping to purchase a modest boat for this summer but guess not.
> 
> Looking at a RAV4 Hybrid. God, they’re expensive.




Yeah, I was knocking around in the configurator, started with the XSE Hybrid, added one package, ran it up close to $40K


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Happiness is the welcome arrival of a brand new electric blanket.


----------



## Joe

I'm at work as usual lol

Thinking about this crazy winter storm we are supposed to get Sunday night - ugh - I need to make sure my pipes are taken care off Saturday morning when I have time.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> So are electric blanket users doing that because of lack of heat? Or for more concentrated heat (like your HCAV is so-so)?  Or to save a few bucks?
> 
> I notice it's also our friends from the UK, so maybe it's a bit of a cultural/location thing as well[?]



An electric blanket makes the bed lovely and inviting whatever the ambient room temperature. Our underfloor heating is very efficient. But it’s complimentary to the electric blanket.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I have ordered (and  paid for) an electric blanket, from a high end store in the city.
> 
> It will be delivered by special courier - which means delivered in person by one of the senior managers later today.
> 
> Besides, it's snowing and sleeting outside; I very rarely play the helpless female, - not only is it not my default setting, but, in general, I disapprove of it - but, making the case of frozen female worked well today when I asked whether delivery could be expedited.



Hope it turns up before tonight.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Yeah, I was knocking around in the configurator, started with the XSE Hybrid, added one package, ran it up close to $40K



Deal isnt done yet but for a Limited it’s going to be $37,300. I don’t see a cheaper option after a few weeks of research. My wife wants to “put our $ where our mouths are” in terms of buying a hybrid, which we’ve never done. That’s a lot of $ but, if Toyota does it’s normal reliability thing, I’ll be a happy customer. We drive cars until they’re on the verge of death. Hopefully I’ll have the car later today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

JagRunner said:


> I'm at work as usual lol
> 
> Thinking about this crazy winter storm we are supposed to get Sunday night - ugh - I need to make sure my pipes are taken care off Saturday morning when I have time.



As in lagging the pipes? Highly recommended.
So my fence guy finished today! Been installing fencing since the 11th of Jan. He’s done a brilliant job. 
Not in the best weather either.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> So are electric blanket users doing that because of lack of heat? Or for more concentrated heat (like your HCAV is so-so)?  Or to save a few bucks?
> 
> I notice it's also our friends from the UK, so maybe it's a bit of a cultural/location thing as well[?]



Typically lack of heat for me.

Our central heating is notoriously bad at keeping up with drops in temperature. Currently stabilized at about 18°C/64°F inside, not cool enough to bother with the electric heater for daily life. But getting into bed? Brrr! An electric blanket to jumpstart coziness is golden!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Hope it turns up before tonight.



Yes, I'm delighted to say that it has arrived safely, delivered right to my door.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Please, please, pretty please, could I have a picture (or two) of daffodils?
> 
> That lovely, life-affirming shade of buttery yellow......brings a smile, and a warm glow.
> 
> Just now, (ugh) it is snowing outside, and I crave the sight of daffodils.....




Funny thing about that...... Just finished shooting a few images of one of the daffodils!   Haven't processed it yet, though.   

Yes, the lovely cheery yellow of the vase filled with daffodils is brightening up my house today, while outdoors it is gloomy, cloudy and cold.   I'm enjoying this premature taste of spring!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Funny thing about that...... Just finished shooting a few images of one of the daffodils!   Haven't processed it yet, though.
> 
> Yes, the lovely cheery yellow of the vase filled with daffodils is brightening up my house today, while outdoors it is gloomy, cloudy and cold.   I'm enjoying this premature taste of spring!




Very much looking forward to seeing the shots of these gorgeous daffodils attired in their splendid and quite gloriously wonderful yellow raiment - (that is, whenever you have finished processing the images).


----------



## Yoused

Here is a nice shot of my larkspur from a couple years ago. The slugs have not found it yet, so it comes up every year, blooming rather late because it could be in a sunnier location.


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> I'm at work as usual lol
> 
> Thinking about this crazy winter storm we are supposed to get Sunday night - ugh - I need to make sure my pipes are taken care off Saturday morning when I have time.




And I just mowed (like an hour or so ago ...), in shorts and a T, and I was sweating!  Generally, I leave the grass alone but it was a little shaggy, and we've had several hot spells combined with a ton of rain (it's supposed to rain for the next 4-5 days, but it's beautiful right now, 73˚ and sunny).

We've also had "dense fog advisories" the last couple of days, so last night, we watched The Fog (don't ask, there's only one ...)


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> An electric blanket makes the bed lovely and inviting whatever the ambient room temperature. Our underfloor heating is very efficient. But it’s complimentary to the electric blanket.




I guess when it's actually cold, we keep our heater turned up pretty high, so any additional "heating" we'd be sweating 



Pumbaa said:


> Typically lack of heat for me.
> 
> Our central heating is notoriously bad at keeping up with drops in temperature. Currently stabilized at about 18°C/64°F inside, not cool enough to bother with the electric heater for daily life. But getting into bed? Brrr! An electric blanket to jumpstart coziness is golden!




Oh yeah, now that totally makes sense, if it gets cold here, we're usually well over 70˚ inside!  Plus, I like to go through a sleep cycle, per this post:



P_X said:


> There's a natural, planned temp drop in non-REM sleep. According to some studies *a significant* promoter of non-REM deep sleep is temp drop on its own, so getting in a nice warm bed may be pretty good, but staying warm all night eliminates the temp drop and interfere with deep sleep. Just like alcohol before bedtime does...


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Very much looking forward to seeing the shots of these gorgeous daffodils attired in their splendid and quite gloriously wonderful yellow raiment - (that is, whenever you have finished processing the images).




So far just a solo shot of a solo Daffodil......  Tomorrow I'll spend more time setting up a proper group shot but didn't do that today. 

Photo is about to be posted in the Photo of the Day thread.....


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Oh yeah, now that totally makes sense, if it gets cold here, we're usually well over 70˚ inside!  Plus, I like to go through a sleep cycle, per this post:



I haven‘t read up about that, but it makes sense. I typically set my blanket’s timer to 1 or 2 hours. Just jumpstarting coziness, not engaging in slow cooking.

Speaking of said blanket, just activated it. Lying in bed, watching Discovery Channel and browsing the web during commercial breaks. So mostly browsing the web I guess.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> So far just a solo shot of a solo Daffodil......  Tomorrow I'll spend more time setting up a proper group shot but didn't do that today.
> 
> Photo is about to be posted in the Photo of the Day thread.....




Ah, wonderful; daffodils are a - sort of psychological - shot in the soul (eyes, heart, mind) reminiscent of the glorious promise of spring.  

Brilliant; I headed over to that thread, stared at and studied your lovely image with pure pleasure, and sighed....happily. 

Thank you.

(Snow & sleet here today, dark and cold and miserable)...


----------



## lizkat

Topping off supplies of fresh produce, eggs, bread while the weather permits in between snow dumps.   Figured I'd better get that stuff delivered while the driveways and paths to the door were all freshly cleared...   more snow incoming over the weekend.  Once that wind shifts so it's coming from the northwest we get lake effect off Lake Ontario all the way down here.   Funny how last winter I only had the drives plowed one time.   This year has been much more like regular winters.   The plowed-up glaciers at ends of the drives will be here in early May, probably!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Topping off supplies of fresh produce, eggs, bread while the weather permits in between snow dumps.   Figured I'd better get that stuff delivered while the driveways and paths to the door were all freshly cleared...   more snow incoming over the weekend.  Once that wind shifts so it's coming from the northwest we get lake effect off Lake Ontario all the way down here.   Funny how last winter I only had the drives plowed one time.   This year has been much more like regular winters.   The plowed-up glaciers at ends of the drives will be here in early May, probably!




I know that very feeling and empathise.

I need to venture out and sally forth for eggs, fruit, vegetables, bread and some cheese over the coming days, dodging snow showers en route.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we have snow warnings starting today. but in portland you never know. so I went to work as usual the nI see it starting to snow at 4 time to ride home. man pelted by ice not snow. but the temp drops or drops on my way home down to 29 and the roads are starting to get slick. wind was blowing like crazy too blowing me around. just made it home before our steep road froze up. I had a thin layer of ice on my jacket and gloves. but no problem staying warm. thats why I love riding I stay warm. I find walking its harder to stay warm I need far more clothing.  But man those bike cloths are cold if you stop riding. I cant find the deicer and so I want a block to Walmart and as usual they don't have any.


----------



## Alli

I don’t get the love of electric blankets. I spend my nights under a ceiling fan on high and if it’s below 60 with the window open. (Above 60 and the window unit goes on!) 

The bakery I used to shop at when I lived in NY prior to moving down here has begun selling online. Shipping costs are insane, but their stuff is dirt cheap. I couldn’t resist. Today I received a huge box with a dozen real NY bagels (oh gods how I’ve missed them!), 3 bags of huge egg knot rolls, and a gorgeous cranberry raisin loaf that we will dig into for brekkie with copious amounts of butter.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Happiness is the welcome arrival of a brand new electric blanket.



Made me think of this (the whole sketch is great)


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I don’t get the love of electric blankets. I spend my nights under a ceiling fan on high and if it’s below 60 with the window open. (Above 60 and the window unit goes on!)
> 
> The bakery I used to shop at when I lived in NY prior to moving down here has begun selling online. Shipping costs are insane, but their stuff is dirt cheap. I couldn’t resist. Today I received a huge box with a dozen real NY bagels (oh gods how I’ve missed them!), 3 bags of huge egg knot rolls, and a gorgeous cranberry raisin loaf that we will dig into for brekkie with copious amounts of butter.



Most of the year I‘d agree with you. Come summer I’ll fight to get the temperature down.

I guess residual heat/cold is the key. It is about more than the temperature shown by a thermometer. In the winter in this apartment everything is cool. The walls, the ceiling, the floor, the furniture... We‘re fighting against everything to bring the temperature up. In the summer the opposite applies. Everything is warm and we’re fighting against everything to bring the temperature down. In both cases we mainly only succeed to temporarily change the temperature of the indoor air. A reprieve. If the indoor temperature says 64 in the winter it means the bed can’t be warmer than that by itself, and probably is cooler. 64 in the summer on the other hand means the bed can’t be cooler than that, and probably is warmer.

Congratulations on your online bakery!


----------



## Edd

ericgtr12 said:


> I need to do something about my gray beard, can't stand seeing myself on camera like that. Getting Just For Men from Amazon, should be here later today.



If you’re not kidding I’ll be curious to hear your results with JFM. I normally have a bigger, bushier beard but it’s so predominantly gray that it’s a total Santa Clause vibe. Took a poll among ladies I knew and they all said thumbs down on JFM. 

So now I keep it short. Looks less gray. I don’t do as good a job as the barber shop across the street. Another COVID loss.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> If you’re not kidding I’ll be curious to hear your results with JFM. I normally have a bigger, bushier beard but it’s so predominantly gray that it’s a total Santa Clause vibe. Took a poll among ladies I knew and they all said thumbs down on JFM.
> 
> So now I keep it short. Looks less gray. I don’t do as good a job as the barber shop across the street. Another COVID loss.



I've been using it for years and it's great for my goatee but when I grew my beard all the way out and used it I got a lot of burning and itching so I would look that up and proceed with caution. With a much smaller area on my chin and lip it's a bit more tolerable and it does work really well with coloring, especially after the first couple of uses because it's sort of gradual. YMMV.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Work was the usual craziness. Spent most of my day sorting problems for other departments. Means my work will get done this weekend I guess. But I have gardening to do tomorrow. Better wrap up warm.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, wonderful; daffodils are a - sort of psychological - shot in the soul (eyes, heart, mind) reminiscent of the glorious promise of spring.
> 
> Brilliant; I headed over to that thread, stared at and studied your lovely image with pure pleasure, and sighed....happily.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (Snow & sleet here today, dark and cold and miserable)...




So today I set about with the idea of shooting the entire bunch of daffodils but quickly realized that, oops, some of them had already wilted and had to be discarded (I should have realized that there was a reason they were so inexpensive in the store!)  and then I dealt with the rest of the lot, trying this and that and the other approach, not really happy with anything.  I swapped out backdrops and surfaces, I added-and-subtracted daffodils, I tried for group shots and individual shots.... These things are harder to shoot than one might suppose!   Lighting wasn't right and I kept fiddling with that but was too lazy and getting too irritated to be bothered with retrieving and setting up a second light, which really was needed....

Anyway, here's another shot of cheery yellow sunshiney daffodils to brighten these dark, cold February days:






Playing here with a single daffodil and sharp contrasts in color and overall impact:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> So today I set about with the idea of shooting the entire bunch of daffodils but quickly realized that, oops, some of them had already wilted and had to be discarded (I should have realized that there was a reason they were so inexpensive in the store!)  and then I dealt with the rest of the lot, trying this and that and the other approach, not really happy with anything.  I swapped out backdrops and surfaces, I added-and-subtracted daffodils, I tried for group shots and individual shots.... These things are harder to shoot than one might suppose!   Lighting wasn't right and I kept fiddling with that but was too lazy and getting too irritated to be bothered with retrieving and setting up a second light, which really was needed....
> 
> Anyway, here's another shot of cheery yellow sunshiney daffodils to brighten these dark, cold February days:
> 
> View attachment 3460



Happy Friday night sigh.

Thank you; I love daffodils so much that I will happily (and gratefully) accept them - as an image, or as flowers of fact - in any form in which they may come.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, I'm delighted to say that it has arrived safely, delivered right to my door.




And it is now on - and the bed is already lovely and cosy and warm (I've just checked).


----------



## Clix Pix

Have a lovely warm sleep under your new electric blanket!!!  

Well, as far as daffodils go these store-bought ones will have to suffice until we finally have Spring and at last are seeing them arising from the ground.  I looked today at our front yard and not much action there yet, but it has been cold so far.....when it warms up I expect to see green leaves poking up first, and then eventually the arrival of delightful daffodils!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Have a lovely warm sleep under your new electric blanket!!!
> 
> Well, as far as daffodils go these store-bought ones will have to suffice until we finally have Spring and at last are seeing them arising from the ground.  I looked today at our front yard and not much action there yet, but it has been cold so far.....when it warms up I expect to see green leaves poking up first, and then eventually the arrival of delightful daffodils!




Sleeting here; ugh.

But, my brand new electric blanket will be warmly welcoming me tonight.  

Yes, I am also very much looking forward to the (welcome) appearance of daffodils rising from the ground.


----------



## fooferdoggie

well we have 25 degrees and icy snow in portland. portland is really bad about cleaning thew streets it may take a day or two to do anything. so I didn't to want to take the bus to work as it has been snowing/icing all day and I don't want to spend hours getting home. 
walked to the store and to entertain the grandkid. now the fun of entertaining ourselves. no bike riding this weekend. I cant even open the shop the lock is iced over.


----------



## Alli

Took hubby to get his first jab this morning. Great setup. About 45 minutes from arrival to departure. He didn’t feel a thing. It was a drive through event held on the floor of the Civic Center. Kinda like Disney rides where you line up in rows and go with your row, only it was all cars. Very slick. Very easy. He’ll still have his second jab long before I get the first.

Got home and got a delivery from hubby. Special blooms that will stay for up to a year!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The joys of a nice, warm bed........cosy, warm, welcoming, comforting.  So much so, that I didn't want to leave it.

I had vaguely planned to head into the farmers' market today, but decided to forgo it, although supplies of fruit and vegetables (and bread) - and, indeed, eggs - are all very low.

However, some beer was delivered.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> The joys of a nice, warm bed........cosy, warm, welcoming, comforting.  So much so, that I didn't want to leave it.
> 
> I had vaguely planned to head into the farmers' market today, but decided to forgo it, although supplies of fruit and vegetables (and bread) - and, indeed, eggs - are all very low.
> 
> However, some beer was delivered.



Well as long as you have beer and coffee you'll be fine. 

Had a chat with my dad. He was busy making a lemon cake. Last week I spoke to him, it was a chocolate sponge. I think he's pretty board. He misses the pub, eating out and his golf.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well as long as you have beer and coffee you'll be fine.
> 
> Had a chat with my dad. He was busy making a lemon cake. Last week I spoke to him, it was a chocolate sponge. I think he's pretty board. He misses the pub, eating out and his golf.




Yes, beer and coffee are essentials.

Looking up the French bakery to see whether they can deliver bread to me........or will try the local bakery.

I can well imagine that your dad is bored; I cannot see a significant improvement before autumn, and it could well last a for further winter.  

And, leaving aside the physical (in health terms) and economic costs, there will also be emotional and psychlogical costs to contend with.  

Such sustained isolation is not healthy for most people, deprived of all of the basic contexts and reasons for human interaction.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, beer and coffee are essentials.
> 
> Looking up the French bakery to see whether they can deliver bread to me........or will try the local bakery.
> 
> I can well imagine that your dad is bored; I cannot see a significant improvement before autumn, and it could well last a for further winter.
> 
> And, leaving aside the physical (in health terms) and economic costs, there will also be emotional and psychlogical costs to contend with.
> 
> Such sustained isolation is not healthy for most people, deprived of all of the basic contexts and reasons for human interaction.



Indeed. I’m seeing it more and more in my work colleagues. Especially those that live alone.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. I’m seeing it more and more in my work colleagues. Especially those that live alone.




Obviously, there are enormous emotional costs for anyone who has suffered a bereavement, or tragedy, as a result of Covid.

The trauma of those truncated memorial servcies, or funerals, under Covid, or not being able to be with someone close to you as they are dying, sometimes dying alone, deprived of the comfort of close kin and family (or friends) - is unimaginable.

I've commented on this before, but I now think that we were almost blessed, in that we were able to be with my mother until the very end, and were able to care for her at home, and the support systems (creaking at times, yes) were in place, and we were able to take solace from the funeral.

Nevertheless, - apart from the interrupted educational opportunities and suppressed social development for young people (and consequent economic & social costs), I do think that prolonged isolation and deprivation of any and almost all human contact is not healthy - psychologically - or emotionally, or mentally, for people, and, when this is over - probably in yet another year or so - there will be a reckoning of sorts.  

Because, long term, quality of life matters, too.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Obviously, there are enormous emotional costs for anyone who has suffered a bereavement, or tragedy, as a result of Covid.
> 
> The trauma of those truncated memorial servcies, or funerals, under Covid, or not being able to be with someone close to you as they are dying, sometimes dying alone, deprived of the comfort of close kin and family (or friends) - is unimaginable.
> 
> I've commented on this before, but I now think that we were almost blessed, in that we were able to be with my mother until the very end, and were able to care for her at home, and the support systems (creaking at times, yes) were in place, and we were able to take solace from the funeral.
> 
> Nevertheless, - apart from the interrupted educational opportunities and suppressed social development for young people (and consequent economic & social costs), I do think that prolonged isolation and deprivation of any and almost all human contact is not healthy - psychologically - or emotionally, or mentally, for people, and, when this is over - probably in yet another year or so - there will be a reckoning of sorts.
> 
> Because, long term, quality of life matters, too.



Indeed. Then there is the economic consequences. Governments have been borrowing to pay for furloughed staff, vaccines and other essentials. All the time whilst less taxes are coming in.
This will take years to put right. Tough times ahead. But if I get my family through it all I’ll settle for that. 
Of course it’s a week today since my friend passed. Still getting used to the idea I can’t talk to her about this or that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. Then there is the economic consequences. Governments have been borrowing to pay for furloughed staff, vaccines and other essentials. All the time whilst less taxes are coming in.
> This will take years to put right. Tough times ahead. But if I get my family through it all I’ll settle for that.
> Of course it’s a week today since my friend passed. Still getting used to the idea I can’t talk to her about this or that.




Economically, I would simply suggest that very long term bonds - payment (or re-payment) cycles of around a century - be used, or, something akin to Marshall Aid; the economy should be in the service of society, not vice versa.  

However, more immediate personal tragedies and sorrows and grief will take longer to heal.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed out to buy bread (a brown multi-seeded thing that weighs as much as a brick) - earlier, I had phoned the bakery to hold one for me.

While there, well, it is cold, and dark, and dreary, and miserable, I thought to buy one or two other things: A slice of chocolate cake, (one was open, and they were selling it by the slice), some nuts, a few bakery biscuits, and the like.

And, had a chat with Decent Brother.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Well as long as you have beer and coffee you'll be fine.
> 
> Had a chat with my dad. He was busy making a lemon cake. Last week I spoke to him, it was a chocolate sponge. I think he's pretty board. He misses the pub, eating out and his golf.




Mmmmm.....Lemon Cake!   Last time I was at the store I looked for Lemon Bars -- their bakery produces pretty good ones -- but unfortunately none on offer.  Lots of chocolate stuff, though, more than usual,  and I recalled that they were probably preparing for Valentine's Day, and chocolate is the traditional treat then.   Maybe next time I get to the store my Lemon Bars will be back again!  If not, I'll inquire at the bakery counter.

Chilly and nasty here again today, as expected.    Sigh......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Mmmmm.....Lemon Cake!   Last time I was at the store I looked for Lemon Bars -- their bakery produces pretty good ones -- but unfortunately none on offer.  Lots of chocolate stuff, though, more than usual,  and I recalled that they were probably preparing for Valentine's Day, and chocolate is the traditional treat then.   Maybe next time I get to the store my Lemon Bars will be back again!  If not, I'll inquire at the bakery counter.
> 
> Chilly and nasty here again today, as expected.    Sigh......




Yes, lemon cake sounds lovely.  

Just enjoyed a little piece of chocolate cake (something I rarely, eat) with a piping hot mug of tea.  A winter treat.


----------



## shadow puppet

Clix Pix said:


> Mmmmm.....Lemon Cake!   Last time I was at the store I looked for Lemon Bars --



OooOOoo!  Now y'all have me dreaming about lemon cake.  Plus remembering I have some frozen lemon bars stashed in the freezer!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

On the subject matter of lemons, I'm pretty much out of them.

Today, I bought two (fairly tasteless, and devoid of that wonderful aroma) lemons in a local store; I shall try to get to the farmers' market next week, and, on my shopping list, will be some organic lemons.


----------



## shadow puppet

I can't be without lemons.  I use them for everything.  Tea, cooking, cleaning, you name it.  Love when my neighbor shares a bag of her homegrown.  Nothing tastes as good as those.  Especially for a lemon meringue pie!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Busy day. Where I usually spend my time sitting around the house, I first had a doctors appointment, then did my normal grocery pickup, and when I got home the beautiful woman who also lives here informed me that the oven door wouldn’t close.

So I looked at it and sure enough, a hinge is broken and the range is ancient anyway. So after some quick research it’s _back_ to the car to go appliance shopping.

We went from “We need to replace this” to “We bought one” in about two hours.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Mmmmm.....Lemon Cake!   Last time I was at the store I looked for Lemon Bars -- their bakery produces pretty good ones -- but unfortunately none on offer.  Lots of chocolate stuff, though, more than usual,  and I recalled that they were probably preparing for Valentine's Day, and chocolate is the traditional treat then.   Maybe next time I get to the store my Lemon Bars will be back again!  If not, I'll inquire at the bakery counter.
> 
> Chilly and nasty here again today, as expected.    Sigh......



I’d like any cake right now! But I’ve already had my treat today. Good luck with the lemon bar hunt.


----------



## Apple fanboy

shadow puppet said:


> I can't be without lemons.  I use them for everything.  Tea, cooking, cleaning, you name it.  Love when my neighbor shares a bag of her homegrown.  Nothing tastes as good as those.  Especially for a lemon meringue pie!



My mum used to make a lovely lemon meringue pie.


----------



## SuperMatt

Apple fanboy said:


> My mum used to make a lovely lemon meringue pie.



Mine too


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> I can't be without lemons.  I use them for everything.  Tea, cooking, cleaning, you name it.  Love when my neighbor shares a bag of her homegrown.  Nothing tastes as good as those.  Especially for a lemon meringue pie!



Likewise.

I love lemons, their scent, their appearance, their flavour, in cakes, cooking, salads.....even in sparkling mineral water.


Apple fanboy said:


> I’d like any cake right now! But I’ve already had my treat today. Good luck with the lemon bar hunt.



Hope you enjoyed your fish and chips.


Apple fanboy said:


> My mum used to make a lovely lemon meringue pie.






SuperMatt said:


> Mine too



And mine used to make an absolutely wonderful apple crumble, with grated lemon rind - and brown sugar - into the toasted crumbs of the crumble.


----------



## Alli

I wasted the day watching the impeachment. On the bright side, now that it’s over I can start getting work done again.


----------



## Yoused

Curse you, now. 







Scepticalscribe said:


> A slice of chocolate cake



Curse you now. Over the past few months, I have twice been seduced by a tiramisu at the grocery store. A whole one is about $14 (£10?) but will last me at least ten days, Silting in the fridge in the garage where I am not forced to look at it constantly. Now I want another one, but it will have to wait until we are no longer snowbound (only about 4" is enough to fully shackle four counties around here).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> Curse you, now.
> Curse you now. Over the past few months, I have twice been seduced by a tiramisu at the grocery store. A whole one is about $14 (£10?) but will last me at least ten days, Silting in the fridge in the garage where I am not forced to look at it constantly. Now I want another one, but it will have to wait until we are no longer snowbound (only about 4" is enough to fully shackle four counties around here).




A whole chocolate cake is entirely beyond me, but, when I colected my bread lat this afternoon, the bakery had one of their chocolate cakes open (they called it a "bumble-bee cake"), and were offering it for sale by the slice; and yes, - a filthy February day, cold, wet, overcast, dreary, dark, depressing.......and I thought, yes.

A slice of chocolate cake; yum.  Very tasty with tea (or coffee).I also purchased a passion fruit, mango and blackcurrant cassis slice.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is right across from my shop. I guess this part has not been used in awhile it has not been maintained. and ice got it.


----------



## DT

First, hoping for some keep-the-VRBOers-in-the-house major storms, mwahahaha! 

We're doing a little Valentine's Day fun today, everybody got a few gifts for an exchange, the little G is making some cupcakes (she's extra excited for whatever reason ), and a 13lb turkey we had frozen (it got replaced with a 20lb fresh one back at Thanksgiving) has been thawed and we're doing a big dinner with the "turkey usuals", stuffing, mashed potatoes (wife's deliciously famous), gravy, etc.

For super bowl we got this neat little 1.5Q crock pot, which is great for making dips and keeping them hot, and we're doing a homemade queso dip (cheese soup, pepper jack, cheddar and some cream cheese), with a nice side of onions, jalapenos, tomatoes.

I'm doing a row and weights thing a little later, wife doing a ride and yoga, then dip, beer and some movies 

Right now, I'm actually writing some code, a little test to confirm some operation, drinking some *delicious* coffee.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> Busy day. Where I usually spend my time sitting around the house, I first had a doctors appointment, then did my normal grocery pickup, and when I got home the beautiful woman who also lives here informed me that the oven door wouldn’t close.
> 
> So I looked at it and sure enough, a hinge is broken and the range is ancient anyway. So after some quick research it’s _back_ to the car to go appliance shopping.
> 
> We went from “We need to replace this” to “We bought one” in about two hours.




I do one grocery run about every 7-10 days (, morning, in and out in < 30 minutes, mask on, usually not crowded, and while we've always supplemented with a few dry goods from Amazon, we've also started to get a goodly amount of our meat/fish from Omaha (ground sirloin, turkey, still from the grocery).   We just placed an order, it has to be a months worth of steaks, fish, other seafood, so nice, it's always outstanding, it reduces my time in the grocery store and with an extra freezer, we can easily store it.

If you ever need some appliance parts, this place is excellent:






						Appliance Parts Pros.com Discount Appliance Parts – Since 1999
					

Over 2.1 million appliance parts in stock, ship the same day. Free tech support. 365 days to return any part. Wholesale prices on all appliance parts. Open 7 AM until 8 PM Eastern Time, 6 days per week




					www.appliancepartspros.com
				




I've ordered a few parts, they come quickly, they're easy to ID using their site, they're also good about returns.  I've fixed a couple of not-inexpensive appliances for super cheap with a little sensible debugging and a < $20 part


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee, reading papers, and browsing online.


----------



## Alli

We have to go to the store for more bird seed. I swear they eat more than we do. Around here it’s never “honey, we’re out of milk we need to go to the store” it’s always “honey, we’re out of bird seed again.” And it’s not like we just buy a single bag each time. And the peanuts! My goodness!

But I think we’ll do double duty today cause I’d like to visit Whole Foods (we don’t have Trader Joe’s here).


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> If you ever need some appliance parts, this place is excellent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliance Parts Pros.com Discount Appliance Parts – Since 1999
> 
> 
> Over 2.1 million appliance parts in stock, ship the same day. Free tech support. 365 days to return any part. Wholesale prices on all appliance parts. Open 7 AM until 8 PM Eastern Time, 6 days per week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.appliancepartspros.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered a few parts, they come quickly, they're easy to ID using their site, they're also good about returns.  I've fixed a couple of not-inexpensive appliances for super cheap with a little sensible debugging and a < $20 part



That's good to know. Thanks!

This range was at least two decades old, though. The bottom drawer would sometimes come off its track, the inner (center) part of the dual burner didn't work anymore, and the door hinge was the last straw. It served us well...including helping heat our downstairs a few winters ago when the furnace went out.

Another thing from yesterday...my grocery order was supposed to include flowers for my wife for Valentine's Day. Either I screwed up the order (quite possible) or they did (also possible), so in the evening I went back to get her some.

Tonight, in keeping with Covid safety, in lieu of a restaurant dinner I'm thinking I'll order us something nice from a local restaurant, put on our best tablecloth, get out the fine china, light a candle or two and make it special right at home.

(Takeout food--even good stuff--on fine china seems a bit silly, but hey, these are not normal times.)


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, yeah.....Valentine's Day.  Forgot all about that!  LOL!   No celebration, special meal or flowers for me......     Well, around here not too many people will be going anywhere unless they really, really need to do so, as first they'll have to get the ice off their vehicle before they can hit the road.   The temperature this afternoon is supposed to rise enough to get the thawing process well underway, so that should help, and already the roads look just wet, rather than icy and slippery, although there may be some spots here-and-there.  I'm not going out there to find out for myself!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> That's good to know. Thanks!
> 
> This range was at least two decades old, though. The bottom drawer would sometimes come off its track, the inner (center) part of the dual burner didn't work anymore, and the door hinge was the last straw. It served us well...including helping heat our downstairs a few winters ago when the furnace went out.
> 
> Another thing from yesterday...my grocery order was supposed to include flowers for my wife for Valentine's Day. Either I screwed up the order (quite possible) or they did (also possible), so in the evening I went back to get her some.
> 
> Tonight, in keeping with Covid safety, in lieu of a restaurant dinner I'm thinking I'll order us something nice from a local restaurant, put on our best tablecloth, get out the fine china, light a candle or two and make it special right at home.
> 
> (Takeout food--even good stuff--on fine china seems a bit silly, but hey, these are not normal times.)






Clix Pix said:


> Oh, yeah.....Valentine's Day.  Forgot all about that!  LOL!   No celebration, special meal or flowers for me......     Well, around here not too many people will be going anywhere unless they really, really need to do so, as first they'll have to get the ice off their vehicle before they can hit the road.   The temperature this afternoon is supposed to rise enough to get the thawing process well underway, so that should help, and already the roads look just wet, rather than icy and slippery, although there may be some spots here-and-there.  I'm not going out there to find out for myself!




Valentine's Day was never a thing with us, either.

However, Shrove Tuesday (because of pancakes), yes, - which often fell around that time of year - and my parents' wedding anniversary (June 1), were usually celebrated, and celebrated with considerable enjoyment and pleasure.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, I recall my parents celebrating Valentine's Day and during our courtship and marriage my husband and I did, too.   Flowers and/or candy, a nice dinner out in a elegant restaurant......    That all came to a halt, of course, when my husband died on February 1, 1989.   That year Valentine's Day was more than difficult:  salt rubbing into a fresh, raw wound.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Today was like any other Sunday with my wife and children. The only difference is I have a valentines card to my wife and daughters. Had some nice food, a couple of beers and did the usual housework I do each Sunday.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Put on a wash, read and browsed, had a nap, and enjoyed cheeses, good bread, and a beer.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ignoring Valentine's Day works for me and since I don't watch much TV I'm not blasted by all the adverts, either.

Did a little household cleaning, then spent some time shooting a photo.  On another site, Nikon Cafe, we have a weekly thread called the Collective Shoot, where during the week we shoot and offer images based around a particular theme.  It's not a competition, it's more about knowing the during the week other photographers are out there thinking about and shooting the same topic, and seeing the different interpretations is always fun.   This week's theme is celebrating the Chinese New Year, which now starting in February 2021 is The Year of the Ox -- and the host of the CS, appropriately enough, a Chinese man who lives in Hong Kong, invited us to share photos of "Ox, Cow, Cattle, Bull, Buffalo, Bison, Yak....."

Some years ago I went with friends to Vermont and that was the closest I've been to live cows and other farm animals in a while!   Been a few years as well since I've been to a county fair, too.  Actually, the point of the Collective Shoot is that the image(s) must be shot during the specified time frame, not something pulled from one's archives.  Too bad, because _many_ years ago I took a couple of shots of a little boy learning to milk a cow.  My camera and I were right under that cow trying to get a good angle to capture an interesting image of the little boy,  the bucket and the milk coming out of the cow,  and I had to make sure she didn't step on me and that I didn't interfere with him milking her.  He did really well once he got the hang of things!    Whew, that was rather an aromatic experience, too,  being so close up and personal with a cow,  and the first thing I did after returning home was to two my clothes into the laundry hamper and jump into the shower.   That was way back in my film days.    Anyway, getting back to current times:  from that trip to Vermont, I brought home a couple of souvenirs which fit the bill for this week's CS, and experimented with how I wanted to present them.   Image is in our POTD thread.....


----------



## Yoused

Clix Pix said:


> Yes, I recall my parents celebrating Valentine's Day and during our courtship and marriage my husband and I did, too.



As long as it does not involve those little candy-chalk heart things.

My best friend's daughter and daughter's husband went to the mountains, to snowboard/ski/whatever for V.Day, so no one can say anything online about the passing of the sister (aunt) until they get back. It seems kind of odd to me to go from the snowbound midwest to the snowclad mountains for a vacation, but what do I know. They went to one of those upscale ski towns, so maybe it was mostly about the toddies.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Studying French, sipping coffee, making a few phone calls, browsing online. 

Have been having some odd dreams, snatches of bits of a life that used to be lived.


----------



## Pumbaa

Waited all day for a shiny new Mac Mini M1 to be delivered by DHL. Finally got it and was like ”Meh, I’ll finish doing the laundry, have some dinner and then watch hockey. Unboxing can wait ’til tomorrow.”.

I‘m getting old perhaps.

Anyways - Following the plan so far, laundry done, dinner had, and now halfway through watching the game. Currently celebrating 1-0.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pumbaa said:


> Waited all day for a shiny new Mac Mini M1 to be delivered by DHL. Finally got it and was like ”Meh, I’ll finish doing the laundry, have some dinner and then watch hockey. Unboxing can wait ’til tomorrow.”.
> 
> I‘m getting old perhaps.
> 
> Anyways - Following the plan so far, laundry done, dinner had, and now halfway through watching the game. Currently celebrating 1-0.



ya I dont get excited about computer upgrades. they are always too much work. it will take hours to get it up and running if it is a upgrade.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> As long as it does not involve those little candy-chalk heart things.
> 
> My best friend's daughter and daughter's husband went to the mountains, to snowboard/ski/whatever for V.Day, so no one can say anything online about the passing of the sister (aunt) until they get back. It seems kind of odd to me to go from the snowbound midwest to the snowclad mountains for a vacation, but what do I know. They went to one of those upscale ski towns, so maybe it was mostly about the toddies.




To give a better sense of the background, why not post wat you wrote in te "cats" thread here?

My French class is over, and I shall pour a beer presently.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> ya I dont get excited about computer upgrades. they are always too much work. it will take hours to get it up and running if it is a upgrade.




Pre-Covid, I always had that sort of stuff done by tech people in the Apple stores who knew what they were about and what they were doing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some French revision, and now, sipping a Belgian beer, and reading recipes for pancakes.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> We have to go to the store for more bird seed. I swear they eat more than we do. Around here it’s never “honey, we’re out of milk we need to go to the store” it’s always “honey, we’re out of bird seed again.” And it’s not like we just buy a single bag each time. And the peanuts! My goodness!
> 
> But I think we’ll do double duty today cause I’d like to visit Whole Foods (we don’t have Trader Joe’s here).



I can relate. We have the morning peanut butter that goes out for Mr Blackbird. Occasionally Robin might get some (neither of us eat it). Digestive biscuit every morning for the tits and Robins to share. Sunflower hearts. Suet pellets. Mealworms all go out each and every morning. Then the three nut feeders get topped up about once a week. Then we have 5 water baths of various sizes.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Some French revision, and now, sipping a Belgian beer, and reading recipes for pancakes.



Belgian beer? Do enjoy. I’ll pass on shrove Tuesday. It was another of those things I always did for Miss AFB. She used to love them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Belgian beer? Do enjoy. I’ll pass on shrove Tuesday. It was another of those things I always did for Miss AFB. She used to love them.




Well, I've never actually prepared them for myself, but, when we were children, Mother used to prepare pancakes for us on Shrove Tuesday, and I loved them.

Later, as an adult, as a sort of special treat, for a number of years, especially after my father died, (and before she developed dementia), Mother used to prepare them for me a few times on Shrove Tuesday (although, I usually did almost all of the cooking the rest of the time by then). 

I'll be honest: I'd give - well, not anything, but a lot - if someone were to prepare a pancake - or crepe - for me tomorrow, but - with Covid, that is not likely to happen.

However, if and when such places re-open post-Covid-lockdown, I shall venture into a Breton creperie, and treat myself to a Breton style crepe someday. 

(Mother, Decent Brother and I, used to do that together occasionally around 20-25 years ago, - head into a Breton creperie - for a late lunch, at a time when I was still teaching in my home university, and Decent Brother had returned to university as a mature student).


----------



## DT

V day dinner was fabulous, still enjoying it tonight (a 13lb turkey and matching quantities of stuffing and potatoes, doesn't get eaten in one night - and so much gravy, holy shit, it was epic and rich).  Cheese dip with the small crock was excellent.  The cupcakes didn't come together, but the wife used the pumpkin puree and made some amazing cookies, almost like soft biscuits / tiny thick pancakes (in fact, I dipped mine in maple syrup). 

Lots and lots of drinks, and late-late movies, so at some point, I tossed up an auto-reply in email and said, f*** it, no work today, slept late (which I never, ever do ...).

Got some great swag, an amazing, huge, thick cast iron skillet (so a gift, but really for the whole family), and we scored the little G several things on her Amazon Wishlist (Switch and K-pop goodies), got the wife a super nice cooler for [possible upcoming] trips, deck, beach, this is one of those high[er] end boutique brands, that's bear proof (seriously, it'a a specification), in testing it went 4 days, in 95+ degree weather and retained ice (again, sort of a family gift since everyone benefits).

Ugh, today, we've been on a very serious weather watch, like making sure everyone is on deck to duck into the closet under the stairs due to several tornado watches/warnings, another squall line is headed our way, with "tornadic" movement/structure, so we're on deck this evening again.  Mostly, being this close to the coast (~2 blocks) prevents certain types of weather, like this, but still like to be on alert (our phones are constantly buzzing).

OK, opening some doors, on semi-high alert ...


----------



## Clix Pix

Pumbaa said:


> Waited all day for a shiny new Mac Mini M1 to be delivered by DHL. Finally got it and was like ”Meh, I’ll finish doing the laundry, have some dinner and then watch hockey. Unboxing can wait ’til tomorrow.”.
> 
> I‘m getting old perhaps.
> 
> Anyways - Following the plan so far, laundry done, dinner had, and now halfway through watching the game. Currently celebrating 1-0.




When I got my M1 MBP it was quicker than I had expected -- all of a sudden the model with the specsI wanted was available to order and then to have delivered to me by courier from my closest Apple store....and the delivery actually got to me within an hour and a half -- and yeah, I'd already had other things going on that day or planned for that day,   First I let the new machine get comfy and acclimated to the temperature in the house, and then I opened the box and admired her but didn't take her out, and then after a while I took her out of the box to do a photoshoot, but still didn't unwrap the plastic protective covering from her.  I knew from previous experience that once I opened the lid on the new machine that she'd be immediately ready for the process of setting up, and I wanted to wait until *I* was ready for that, too......  I had to collect my cheat sheet of various passwords and such and wanted to have plenty of uninterrupted time to work with the new machine.....   So, yeah, I can relate completely to the delay in dealing with a new machine!  For me having her in the household was sufficient at first and I just needed time to get organized to actually totally integrate her into the family.  .

Congratulations on your newest member of your household!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Just got finished clearing my driveway. It's only a few inches deep but it's going to be snowing all night. I'm getting a head start on it before it gets too high for my snow thrower to easily handle.


----------



## fooferdoggie

man today kinda sucked. the roads still had some snow but busses were running and it was a little slow to get to work but pretty normal. Worked some then wanted to a local grocery store where I buy most of our meat only to find it closed. lucky I brought some stuff for lunch. I was tired so I left early only to wait about 1.5 hours for one of the three busses that stop at that stop. The roads are clearer and melting and temps is 45. I walked back to my shop for my back battery for my phone as the game I was playing really sucked up the battery. I decided to take a cross town bus as they were running and take the light rail home. Well after a half our or so no trains and I found out a bit later a big power outage may have caused it. So I ended up having to call a Lyft and even then one driver vanished and it took 20 minutes to get a ride and man the price is up normally it would be about 30 but it was 45 with tip 57.00 I could not even get any groceries so ended up with eggs and bacon for dinner like I had for breakfast.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee, doing some French homework, reading papers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had a chat with Decent Brother this evening; very pleasant.


----------



## Clix Pix

Went out and ran a couple of errands this afternoon, loving the sunshine we've seen so little recently,  and then prepared myself for the next round of winter weather which is supposed to descend upon us later tonight and into tomorrow....  I am so tired of winter, let's just fast-forward into Spring, can't we??!!!   <Whiiinne.....>


----------



## Renzatic

The cops are at my house, blue lights blazing as I type this. Apparently they were tailing some drunk on the road, and decided to pull him over right in my driveway. I got a stranger's truck sitting right in front of my garage, waiting for a tow truck to arrive.

This is exciting!

I bet I'll have to tell my neighbors they weren't here for me tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Finished my Ethiopian coffee this morning, which means that I am in danger of running out.

And that means that a fresh coffee order is called for.

So, I am perusing coffee sites.

Have also phoned the French bakery to check whether they have any bread (of the kind of bread that I like) still left (no, they haven't,) and requesting them to put some aside for me, tomorrow.


----------



## Alli

Having a cup of coffee just for a change today. I still prefer tea. Hubby has consumed all the bow tie rolls I ordered from my favorite bakery back in NY and is now perplexed about why I won't order more. ($30 for bread and $40 for shipping, that's why.) But I still have bagels left. There really is nothing like a good NY bagel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned - and then, (because the phone wasn't answered), I wrote to - my favourite stationary store - where I also buy my Mont Blanc pens - a place I haven't managed to visit in over a year, and which is shut on account of Covid, as I am running out of excellent stationary, and of Mont Blanc ink for my pens.

Anyway, they replied, and said that they head into the (shut), but beautiful shop once a week to send stuff to customers, and will (proceed to) send me what I need.  Bless them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee ordered, from two different roasters; a wash has been put on, and I headed out to pay some bills.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Busy as hell with work! 

One particular highlight of the day was dealing with a slippery so and so during a meeting today. He attempted to try and blame me for a stalled project in front of two group directors and ten other colleagues. I then shared my screen on Microsoft Teams and went through all the communication we’d had and showed the fact he’d ignored my emails whilst he went redder and redder and sank lower into his chair. Actions started pinging in from the directors for him to pull his finger out of his back passage and do his job. Back of the net 

Do any of you guys ever chat to people at work that you secretly detest in the corridor and share false chit chat when really you’re admiring the shape of their skull and daydreaming about punching them?? Kind of like some of the posters we talk about here from Mac Rumours? I’ll order a taxi if it’s just me .


----------



## User.45

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Busy as hell with work!
> 
> One particular highlight of the day was dealing with a slippery so and so during a meeting today. He attempted to try and blame me for a stalled project in front of two group directors and ten other colleagues. I then shared my screen on Microsoft Teams and went through all the communication we’d had and showed the fact he’d ignored my emails whilst he went redder and redder and sank lower into his chair. Actions started pinging in from the directors for him to pull his finger out of his back passage and do his job. Back of the net
> 
> Do any of you guys ever chat to people at work that you secretly detest in the corridor and share false chit chat when really you’re admiring the shape of their skull and daydreaming about punching them?? Kind of like some of the posters we talk about here from Mac Rumours? I’ll order a taxi if it’s just me .



That's what I love about my job. People like this could not make it to get qualified.


----------



## User.45

Finalizing institutional review board query responses for a protocol
Wrote a rec letter for a mentee.
Have a paper to review by Sat on artificial intelligence in medicine.
Research Zoom meeting with another student. 
A paper to finalize. 
Oh...and it's snow day for 2 inches of snow=> Blasting Prodigy to block out the kids bickering.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> .........
> 
> Do any of you guys ever chat to people at work that you secretly detest in the corridor and share false chit chat when really you’re admiring the shape of their skull and daydreaming about punching them?? Kind of like some of the posters we talk about here from Mac Rumours? I’ll order a taxi if it’s just me .



My problem is that if I secretly detest someone, the fact that I detest them does not long remain a secret.   

Not if I have to encounter them regularly, for, it can be a bit of a challenge to mask such feelings effectively.

This is nothing to do with office gossip, but has more to do with the lamentable fact that the challenge of "chatting" - especially "false chit chat" - with someone I detest, dislike, despise, tests my diplomatic skills to the utmost, for, while one part of my mind is merrily measuring their skull for Viking axes or prosaic punchability, the other part of my mind is shrieking in outrage at the sheer elasticity - and excessive expenditure - of emotion required to pretend to be civil to such a creature, let alone the further outrage to truth that being nice to them requires.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> My problem is that if I secretly detest someone, the fact that I detest them does not long remain a secret.
> 
> Not if I have to encounter them regularly, for, it can be a bit of a challenge to mask such feelings effectively.
> 
> This is nothing to do with office gossip, but has more to do with the lamentable fact that the challenge of "chatting" - especially "false chit chat" - with someone I detest, dislike, despise, tests my diplomatic skills to the utmost, for, while one part of my mind is merrily measuring their skull for Viking axes or prosaic punchability, the other part of my mind is shrieking in outrage at the sheer elasticity - and excessive expenditure - of emotion required to pretend to be civil to such a creature, let alone the further outrage to truth that being nice to them requires.




My recollection from the work scene is that I mostly kept conversations with my "detestable" nominees just long enough to fulfill professional obligation, plus a minute or so on the equivalent of "how 'bout those Yankees, eh?" or some such sports filler.    I did harbor fantasies about how they might end up trapped in an elevator for two hours on their way back to their own offices, stuff like that. 

A friend who was an off-off-Broadway actor --but working in tech as a day job--  copped to actually using detestable folks encountered in the office as foils for practice of his acting skills:  he would sometimes engage the subjects in elaborately deceitful conversations about imaginary "mutual friends" he would insist they had in common.   His aim was always to get them to say "Oh yeah, that guy,  now I remember, and that place really did have great clams casino."    Of course "that guy" and the place w/ the clams were fictitious...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> My recollection from the work scene is that I mostly kept conversations with my "detestable" nominees just long enough to fulfill professional obligation, plus a minute or so on the equivalent of "how 'bout those Yankees, eh?" or some such sports filler.    I did harbor fantasies about how they might end up trapped in an elevator for two hours on their way back to their own offices, stuff like that.



Okay: I managed the taciturn, terse, polite, professional conversations pretty well, - exchanges entirely regulated by and informed by professional context - but ensured that they could never become drawn out dialogues, as extended conversation was a challenge - not merely to both courtesy and the willing suspension of disbelief (of the fact that I detested them).



lizkat said:


> A friend who was an off-off-Broadway actor --but working in tech as a day job--  copped to actually using detestable folks encountered in the office as foils for practice of his acting skills:  he would sometimes engage the subjects in elaborately deceitful conversations about imaginary "mutual friends" he would insist they had in common.   His aim was always to get them to say "Oh yeah, that guy,  now I remember, and that place really did have great clams casino."    Of course "that guy" and the place w/ the clams were fictitious...



That is hilarious.


----------



## Huntn

Got a COVID shot, went home and appreciated I had a warm house to return to with water pressure.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the (nearby) city for the first time since the week before Christmas; talk about dystopian - it is as though a plague or nuclear bomb hit the place, the streets (on a Friday afternoon) are so deserted, so empty, so silent.

Anyway, masked up, I paid a visit to the best Asian shop in the place, (stocked up on galangal, lime leaves, lemon grass, kecap manis, sambal oelek, rice wine, Chinese cabbage, ramen, Japanese curry, sesame oil), the cheesemonger's (my first visit since before Christmas, where I stocked up on cheese, - a serious selection - pâté, pancetta), and the French bakery, where I picked up some French bread that awaited me, - for I had phoned them yesterday - and had been kept for me.

And spotted, and visited, a brand new (but actually open since November, to my considerable surprise) Italian bakery, where I succumbed to the temptation of purchasing some Cannoli.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And yes, as mentioned above, I paid a visit to the cheesemonger's today, to stock up on some cheeses: Haven't been there since before Christmas:

Anyway, today's purchases - heavily leaning to France, the Basque region, and Italy, included: The wonderful washed rind (aromatic, but not at this time of year), Époisses, and also some ripe, gloriously soft St Nectaire; a lovely cheese from Savoie, named Abondance; two Basque cheeses - the superb Ossau-Iraty, and the smoked Idiazabal; then, for breakfast decadence, some Delice de Bourgogne, followed by three blues, Gorgonzola Cremoso from Italy, along with two from France, the immortal Roquefort, and a slice of Bleu d'Auvergne.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Excellent!

One of the two coffee orders that I placed yesterday has just arrived, delivered safely to my door.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Debated heading into the farmer's market today - but, as the weather was vile, foul, filthy, wet, - and I had been in the city yesterday, my first such trip since before Christmas - I decided to forego the pleasure of (free range, organic) eggs and fresh fruit and organic vegetables until next week.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Busy as hell with work!
> 
> One particular highlight of the day was dealing with a slippery so and so during a meeting today. He attempted to try and blame me for a stalled project in front of two group directors and ten other colleagues. I then shared my screen on Microsoft Teams and went through all the communication we’d had and showed the fact he’d ignored my emails whilst he went redder and redder and sank lower into his chair. Actions started pinging in from the directors for him to pull his finger out of his back passage and do his job. Back of the net
> 
> Do any of you guys ever chat to people at work that you secretly detest in the corridor and share false chit chat when really you’re admiring the shape of their skull and daydreaming about punching them?? Kind of like some of the posters we talk about here from Mac Rumours? I’ll order a taxi if it’s just me .



Some people at work can frustrate me. But I reserve my punching day dreams for people who have really wronged me in life.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> Got a COVID shot, went home and appreciated I had a warm house to return to with water pressure.



Good for you. I’ll get my turn eventually.


----------



## Apple fanboy

theSeb said:


> Got my first jab today. Painless process and painless jab. I assume that it takes a few hours to turn into an x-man, so I am waiting patiently. The lady was not able to guarantee which super power I‘ll receive.



Survival in the event of meeting someone with COVID. The best superpower to have in the current climate.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing dinner.  

Poached fish (monkfish) in an oriental inspired broth (stock, fish sauce, Soya sauce, Oyster sauce, lemon grass, lime leaves, ginger, chopped chilli, a little sambal) with added vegetables (roughly chopped onions, carrots, tomatoes, Chinese cabbage, French onions), served with basmati rice.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Excellent!
> 
> One of the two coffee orders that I placed yesterday has just arrived, delivered safely to my door.



Speaking of online/orders delivered, a major retail store Steinmart, that specialized in selling merchandise from other bankrupt or stores with overstocked merchandise, went bankrupt itself, and is reopening as an online only entity. This is the future to a significant degree.

As I’ve said , why drive around town to a store with 1-3 of the same type item, when you can turn to online and find 20-100 competing items. As I say this, I realize brick and mortar retail locations for certain products will survive as I think of hardware stores, restaurants, grocery stores, and specialty boutiques. Large department stores maybe in trouble.


----------



## Huntn

Apple fanboy said:


> Good for you. I’ll get my turn eventually.



My wife is 62 and does not yet qualify. At the hospital they were loaded for bear taking  the entire first floor of a new building with 20 check-in desks, 20 nursing stations to administer shots, and a large seating are on both ends. Afterwards they made us sit for 15 min in case of an adverse reaction.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> Speaking of online/orders delivered, a major retail store Steinmart, that specialized in selling merchandise from other bankrupt or stores with overstocked merchandise, went bankrupt itself, and is reopening as an online only entity. This is the future to a significant degree.
> 
> As I’ve said , why drive around town to a store with 1-3 of the same type item, when you can turn to online and find 20-100 competing items. As I say this, I realize brick and mortar retail locations for certain products will survive as I think of hardware stores, restaurants, grocery stores, and specialty boutiques. Large department stores maybe in trouble.




Large department stores weren't just for shopping; for women of a certain age and social class (women for whom golf, or the pub, weren't possible as social outlets, or for whom department stores existed in addition to others) they provided a safe and interesting public and social space; many of those department stores had excellent coffee shops, and many women met their friends there on Saturdays, or during the week, for a coffee, or late lunch, and a good chat.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Large department stores weren't just for shopping; for women of a certain age and social class (women for whom golf, or the pub, weren't possible as social outlets, or for whom department stores existed in addition to others) they provided a safe and interesting public and social space; many of those department stores had excellent coffee shops, and many women met their friends there on Saturdays, or during the week, for a coffee, or late lunch, and a good chat.



I agree, while observing there is a cultural aspect, yet in the US, malls and large department  stores have been struggling as a direct cause of losing retail business to online orders. An interesting comment sits over at MRs in the _Amazon Effect _thread, about how grocery stores are becoming the new anchor stores In some locations.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> I agree, while observing there is a cultural aspect, yet in the US, malls and large department  stores have been struggling as a direct cause of losing retail business to online orders. An interesting comment sits over at MRs in the _Amazon Effect _thread, about how grocery stores are becoming the new anchor stores In some locations.



Our typical town centre now has far too many hairdressers, charity shops and coffee shops in them. There is very little variety. When things do open back up it will be interesting to see how many more lively hoods Amazon has destroyed.
I don’t buy food or clothes online. Or cars or furniture come to that matter. Yes home delivery can be convenient, but it’s not for everything.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on a 30 mile ride it was going to be 40 but I was trying Apple Maps for bikes and it was killing my battery and I could not find the cable I thought I had so we turned back. it also looked like it wanted to rain so it was time. way out in the country all 2 lane roads. Portland Oregon and the land around it got hit by frozen rain and ice, man the ice damage to the trees was everywhere, bike paths had branches cut away but all the Debris was still on the paths. got out in the country and it looks like the roads would have been covered in tree parts and impassable till cleaned up. saw a few telephone poles down too with wires stallion the road (not live) with branches hanging on others. Smelled a cow far before we saw it and all these plastic domes. coming back I saw calves in them little cow houses. I saw this downed light pole and was like How would that fall over with ice? but then I saw the stump of a tree and now I see. I saw trees with nice straight trunks big enough they should be strong snapped off. lots of trees that got


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Our typical town centre now has far too many hairdressers, charity shops and coffee shops in them. There is very little variety. When things do open back up it will be interesting to see how many more lively hoods Amazon has destroyed.
> I don’t buy food or clothes online. Or cars or furniture come to that matter. Yes home delivery can be convenient, but it’s not for everything.




Absolutely.  

For my mother - who had many other hobbies and outlets - what she described as "shopping", was as much browsing, and a social activity, - this was where she often ran into other womne, where they'd chat, exchange news, and sometimes, go for a coffee, as anything else, such as "shopping".  

City centres have too many Phone shops, too, along with the charity shops, hairdressers, shoe shops, and yes, coffee shops of varying quality.  

Try finding a decent hardware shop in the city centre, these days.  

Me, I used to do my browsing in music shops and boos shops, two dying breeds; and no, online shopping may supplant them, but will never replace them.

This is because, whenever I went into a music shop, it wasn't solely for the purpose of buying something; it was to chat to the people behind the counter, (who were oftehn enthusiasts, and had knowledge and recommendations) sometimes run into frieds and colleagues, see what was in the music racks, often see something you had never heard of but were curious about (cue invariably informed advice from the knowledgeable, enthusiasts behind the counter).

Amazon may offer variety, - and yes, convenience - but there is no pleasure in dealing with them.  You never learn anything new (unlike when browsing in bookshops or music stores), there is no joy, just a crude exchange, a transaction; they treat their workforce like dirt, and reduce everything to a crude transaction.


----------



## fooferdoggie

just went on a plain ride today. it was interesting seeing some places still with snow after a week of warm weather. Saw some water with frost on top still even when it was 46 degrees. not as many trees over the path but most had been cleaned up. had to ride under a couple.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> For my mother - who had many other hobbies and outlets - what she described as "shopping", was as much browsing, and a social activity, - this was where she often ran into other womne, where they'd chat, exchange news, and sometimes, go for a coffee, as anything else, such as "shopping".
> 
> City centres have too many Phone shops, too, along with the charity shops, hairdressers, shoe shops, and yes, coffee shops of varying quality.
> 
> Try finding a decent hardware shop in the city centre, these days.
> 
> Me, I used to do my browsing in music shops and boos shops, two dying breeds; and no, online shopping may supplant them, but will never replace them.
> 
> This is because, whenever I went into a music shop, it wasn't solely for the purpose of buying something; it was to chat to the people behind the counter, (who were oftehn enthusiasts, and had knowledge and recommendations) sometimes run into frieds and colleagues, see what was in the music racks, often see something you had never heard of but were curious about (cue invariably informed advice from the knowledgeable, enthusiasts behind the counter).
> 
> Amazon may offer variety, - and yes, convenience - but there is no pleasure in dealing with them.  You never learn anything new (unlike when browsing in bookshops or music stores), there is no joy, just a crude exchange, a transaction; they treat their workforce like dirt, and reduce everything to a crude transaction.




I miss the simple pleasure in going over to the local mall on an afternoon when I had nothing much to do and simply wandering around, walking through the stores and gazing around at what they had to offer.....spending some time in the bookstore looking at the new titles, especially those by my favorite authors and making a note of them so that I could later reserve them at the public library, or if an item I just couldn't resist and wait to read later, purchasing right then and there.....   Of course if I had any actual serious shopping to do, such as at the Apple store, I would've already taken care of that and spent a happy time in there.....  All of this followed by a meal at one of the nice restaurants that the mall had to offer, then a return home. 

Now?  I decide I want or need something and I go online and if it's not an Apple product or a specific product by a favorite manufacturer which has its own website, I hop into Amazon, find the item (if they offer it, which they usually do)  and click the "buy" button and a short time later -- since I am a Prime member, one day, sometimes two, rarely three -- the item is on my doorstep.  A speedy, somewhat clinical transaction all the way around, but in many cases that is all that is needed anyway.  if I'm ordering more surgical masks, for instance, or a new coffee machine, I'm not all that concerned about friendly sales service, I know what I want and am interested in just getting it and lets be done with the transaction.  Many books I've already seen reviews of somewhere else and know that I'm interested in, especially when the title is by a favorite author that I've been following for years, so if I'm really eager to read the book RIGHT NOW rather than waiting through my turn in the library "Holds" list of patrons, I just click the "buy" button, too.

Something like a camera body or a lens is a whole different matter altogether, and when purchasing something like that I prefer to go in person to the store when possible or at least, if ordering online, placing the order with a camera shop that I know is reliable and has a good reputation.

It's the browsing around in various shops which so often leads to impulse purchases and items with which one is delighted even though an hour before they never knew the thing existed....that's the joy in wandering freely around the mall and in various stores, a joy which for now nearly a year has been severely restricted.  Maybe later in the spring I'll feel as though it's OK and reasonably safe to go over to the mall again, or maybe not.  I've missed it.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> My problem is that if I secretly detest someone, the fact that I detest them does not long remain a secret.
> 
> Not if I have to encounter them regularly, for, it can be a bit of a challenge to mask such feelings effectively.
> 
> This is nothing to do with office gossip, but has more to do with the lamentable fact that the challenge of "chatting" - especially "false chit chat" - with someone I detest, dislike, despise, tests my diplomatic skills to the utmost, for, while one part of my mind is merrily measuring their skull for Viking axes or prosaic punchability, the other part of my mind is shrieking in outrage at the sheer elasticity - and excessive expenditure - of emotion required to pretend to be civil to such a creature, let alone the further outrage to truth that being nice to them requires.



I work with a few people who would stab you in the back as soon as look at you. I like the ‘keep your friends close but your enemies closer’ approach lol. I always assume they’ll try and stitch me up, so always create a paper trail and cover me back


----------



## Alli

Just for @Scepticalscribe


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Just for @Scepticalscribe
> 
> View attachment 3689View attachment 3690View attachment 3691




My French class has finished, and I was just looking over - and quickly revising - my notes, and sketching out (preliminary) answers to homework questions.......

And then, I pay a fleeting visit here....to be greeted with the joyful sight of daffodils.  Several images, shots, pictures, of lovely, life-affirming, glorious daffodils.

Yes; not only do they make my day - and, while you can't see this, but, but, but - and I only came to realise this, that whenever I catch sight of them, those cheerful, life-affirming, nodding yellow and golden heads, before I realise it, they have put a grin (not just a smile), but a positive beam of pure, unalloyed pleasure, and sheer delight on my face and features.  

Thank you, @Alli; much appreciated. You can't see it, but I'm grinning.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Thank you, @Alli; much appreciated. You can't see it, but I'm grinning.



I see it in the reflection of my own grin. I’ll think of you now every time I look at daffodils.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent some time this afternoon doing my annual income tax returns....federal and state.  All done and now just sitting back waiting for the refund from the feds!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Spent some time this afternoon doing my annual income tax returns....federal and state.  All done and now just sitting back waiting for the refund from the feds!



Nice. We haven’t done that yet. It’s on the schedule for this week.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went for a short ride to get some groceries. then went and had quick visit with our daughter and granddaughter . she is  3.5 years and is finally learning her grandma is blind she started leading grandma around and now they are playing together its so cool.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bins out; (one has been emptied as I write).

My lovely Leuchturrm1917 notebooks (plus Mont Blanc ink cartridges) arrived today, and my second coffee order (placed last Thursday) finally arrived on Monday.

And I am reading more books by Elizabeth Moon: space operas, with female protagonists - what is there not to like?- (who invariably have a military background - Moon, who was a lieutenant with the Marines, writes very well about the military, her military settings work very well, and she does female friendship and families exceptionally well, also.)


----------



## Huntn

Rescued 2 anoles from the house during the last cold snap. Found them both sunbathing in the kitchen window. They tend to get dehydrated in the house before turning into mummies.  I gave them some water before turning them loose yesterday. It was sunny and 70... 

​


----------



## Thomas Veil

I enjoyed the beautiful weather we're having today. It's so rare this time of year!

And we took delivery of a new range. The old one was a hand-me-down. When I say old, I mean _old_. Plato and Aristotle used to stand in front of it and debate the wisdom of broiling vs. baking.


----------



## Joe

I got my 2nd Covid vaccine shot this morning. My arm is a little sore, but other than that I feel fine so far.


----------



## Huntn

JagRunner said:


> I got my 2nd Covid vaccine shot this morning. My arm is a little sore, but other than that I feel fine so far.



Please report tomorrow. That is the day, if there is a day for reactions.


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Spent some time this afternoon doing my annual income tax returns....federal and state.  All done and now just sitting back waiting for the refund from the feds!




Both our business and personal are mostly handled by our accountant, thought the wife still spends quite a few cycles dealing with getting things together.

Ugh, we owe a decent amount ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Both our business and personal are mostly handled by our accountant, thought the wife still spends quite a few cycles dealing with getting things together.
> 
> Ugh, we owe a decent amount ...




So by a certain person's reckoning that would be not more than $750 total for the year...   

Of course there may be some other folks looking into that person's arithmetic right about now.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, drump-math, they owe US money!


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm thinking that next year I'm just going to do the simple form and not fuss with deductions, as both last year and now this year TurboTax informed me that I'd be better off taking the standard deduction, anyway.....  That would certainly save me some time if I don't have to put in all the deductions stuff and round up all the paperwork associated with that.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Online meetings, reading.

Had an excellent chat with a very good friend last night, a retired doctor who has just received her first Covid jab.


----------



## fooferdoggie

on our ride we passed a bunch of areas that area bit swampy. and it is winter and we just got done with our ice freeze. days have been around 45 and night from 33 to 40. But that has not stoppd the frog orgies we heard it was crazy it was 37 degrees and the frogs were croaking like crazy


----------



## Clix Pix

Already the geese and ducks on our lake have been getting frisky and it's clear that they're enjoying the warmer, nicer weather and the approach of Spring.....  And when Spring arrives in March, can goslings and ducklings be too far behind?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> Already the geese and ducks on our lake have been getting frisky and it's clear that they're enjoying the warmer, nicer weather and the approach of Spring.....  And when Spring arrives in March, can goslings and ducklings be too far behind?



but they are warm blooded. cold water has to slow the croakers but you cant tell by the sound.


----------



## Clix Pix

I don't usually hear our bullfrogs until mid-to-late May, early June, and then each night we are treated to what I call "frogsong" --  We used to have a lot of bullfrogs in the lake but the population has dwindled over the past two or three years, not sure if that is due to something in the water that may be toxic to them or to the herons, who of course will snatch up a frog and consume it for a hearty meal when they're hungry.


----------



## Pumbaa

Celebrating 100 posts by diving into season four of “Turn: Washington's Spies” as soon as the popcorn are ready.


----------



## Joe

I'm at work. It's been over 24 hours since my 2nd Covid shot and I feel fine. My arm is a little sore on the injection site but not bad at all. I think my arm was more sore for the 1st shot. Some of my co workers have had mild symptoms like fatigue, chills, and/or low grade fever. So far no one has any major side effects.


----------



## Alli

I sat out on the deck this morning. It’s so nice to have the weather normal again. Of course that means tomorrow the rains are starting again. Ugh.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I took my mom for her second Covid shot this afternoon. So far she says she feels fine. We'll see if that's the case tomorrow. People are starting to tell me it makes you quite lethargic for a few weeks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed out for a few errands, a couple of items in the pharmacy (which they didn't have), organic milk, beer.....

And I caught sight of daffodils.  

Bliss.   Joy.  Happiness.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Was in the warehouse for a couple of meetings then the office today. Didn't get much work done. But I have just set my out of office, logged out of teams and outlook on my iPhone and I should be uncontactable until Wednesday when I'm back at work. Just running some updates on my MacBook Pro before it goes away until Wednesday. Then I can actually use my own Mac for a change!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Am now sipping beer, reading books, and (occasionally) listening to some music.


----------



## Clix Pix

Had a pleasant day, during which I checked the federal "Where's My Refund?" site and saw that to my surprise, my income tax return had already been approved and that I should be seeing the refund plopped into my bank account around March 2nd.....  That's a surprise because the usual expectation of the time period between submission and acceptance of the return (within a day or two after they receive it) before then approval and issuing of the refund is usually around 21 days or so.  Not even a week this time!  WOW!   

After having completed my tax return the other day and knowing that I would be receiving a refund I had already gone ahead and placed an order at B&H (major photographic equipment store in NYC and online) for a new lens, and it arrived today.  It's another macro lens (just can't get enough of macro!) which is somewhat longer and faster than my beloved Sony 90mm, and like the Sony, is a a very, very sharp lens and has a very pleasing bokeh.   I had known about this lens for a while but had always hesitated because it is manual focus only, rather than autofocus, and although I do from time to time switch my Sony 90mm into manual focus for the most part I tend to shoot in autofocus, so was a bit concerned as to how well this all-manual Voigtlander and my eyesight would get along -- thankfully, very well!   Focus peaking helps a lot, plus I was able to precisely focus the new lens settings just where I needed them to be and all worked out well.  It's a keeper!   My beloved Sony 90mm is now a little nervous, wondering if she's being replaced in my affection by this new girl, but it'll take a whole lot more than one shooting session to decide how much I love the new lens and where she'll rank in my hierarchy of lenses!    So I guess it'll be a while longer yet before I get around to buying a wide-angle lens of some sort, as I keep pushing that off, since my primary shooting preference seems to be in getting close to my subject via a macro/closeup lens or a long lens with the ability to reach out and touch a subject which is far away....


----------



## Alli

We had to drive across the bay today to deliver the tax documents to the accountant. Beautiful day, beautiful drive. We decided to stop at a restaurant while we were there (so as not to totally waste the one hour drive). Lake view with wonderful outdoor seating. I called a friend who lives right near the restaurant and she came over and joined us. I had a MESS of crawfish. Brought home a lot and finished it for dinner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy morning of gardening. Got two of our five Japanese maples (or Acers as we call them) planted. Mrs AFB did a lot of work. I was mostly the manual labour!
Also went for a walk as it was a gorgeous sunny day.



saw these and thought of you @Scepticalscribe


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> We had to drive across the bay today to deliver the tax documents to the accountant. Beautiful day, beautiful drive. We decided to stop at a restaurant while we were there (so as not to totally waste the one hour drive). Lake view with wonderful outdoor seating. I called a friend who lives right near the restaurant and she came over and joined us. I had a MESS of crawfish. Brought home a lot and finished it for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3759




Oh man, that looks good ... to quote Macklemore & Ryan Lewis:

_Supposed to be on a diet, I wanna be like Ryan
He lost thirty pounds on that paleo
But fuck it man, I love fried shit

_


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> We had to drive across the bay today to deliver the tax documents to the accountant. Beautiful day, beautiful drive. We decided to stop at a restaurant while we were there (so as not to totally waste the one hour drive). Lake view with wonderful outdoor seating. I called a friend who lives right near the restaurant and she came over and joined us. I had a MESS of crawfish. Brought home a lot and finished it for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3759



Gorgeous (I adore crustaceans).....and am quite greedy (as is Decent Brother, who also loves them) when about to tuck in to a dish of such culinary delights.


Apple fanboy said:


> Busy morning of gardening. Got two of our five Japanese maples (or Acers as we call them) planted. Mrs AFB did a lot of work. I was mostly the manual labour!
> Also went for a walk as it was a gorgeous sunny day.
> View attachment 3765
> saw these and thought of you @Scepticalscribe



Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous.

And thank you; yes, I am smiling.


----------



## lizkat

Laughing at this guy's tweet about directions for a hand held vacuum cleaner.  Whoever created it (or translated it) must have been doing shots and beers or better/worse as time went on.  Anyway by around #7 its hilarity outweighs any annoyance one might have regarding relevance of the instructions.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365831922849615872/


----------



## fooferdoggie

man thats some google translation there for sure.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Laughing at this guy's tweet about directions for a hand held vacuum cleaner.  Whoever created it (or translated it) must have been doing shots and beers or better/worse as time went on.  Anyway by around #7 its hilarity outweighs any annoyance one might have regarding relevance of the instructions.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365831922849615872/



Now I know what 7th-grade French teachers look at when they grade papers…


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> man thats some google translation there for sure.




There's the need to translate from engineering to layman's terms -- if an engineer wrote the original usage instructions--  and a technical translation may also cross a major language family, which gives rise to syntactical as well as lexical challenges.

 In addition, it matters whether the source or target language is the one native to the person doing in the translating... e.g. from German to Asian, or Asian to French etc. 

"Everybody knows English" only goes so far.  The limitations of that often show up in documents that may combine technical and cultural concepts, so in user manuals for sure.  No one's really looking for art there, but it can be down to luck that any ambiguities of translation only end up amusing and not actually dangerous.

Oh, and then finally the legal counsel's ideas of what matters.  Those get layered into all translations meant for end users.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> man thats some google translation there for sure.






SuperMatt said:


> Now I know what 7th-grade French teachers look at when they grade papers…




As I used to tell my high school French students: Friends don't let friends use machine translators.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

When heading out for a walk (and a very agreeable socially distanced coffee on a park bench, - by arrangement - with a cousin who had phoned me yesterday), I realised that my overcoat (for, after all, it is still February) was both excessive and unnecessary. 

But, sigh, happy sigh: Let us salute the welcome arrival of Spring, sunshine, warmth, (still cold at night, though,) better quality light, daffodils.......


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> But, sigh, happy sigh: Let us salute the welcome arrival of Spring, sunshine, warmth, (still cold at night, though,) better quality light, daffodils.......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> View attachment 3796View attachment 3797




Just checked my expression to realise that I am smiling and hadn't realised it.

(Normally, I know when I start smiling; with daffodils, I think, "aaaaaah, (insert happy sigh) daffodils," and then, realise that I am already smiling.  No, actually, I am beaming.

Thank you.  

Ah: Today, for the first time this year (better light, warmer rays, longer days), I can see that next door's cat is sitting on our (angled) garage roof, (a favourite spot on sunny days) catching the warmth of the southern facing, angled roof.  Sitting closely curled up, (it is stil only the first of March), and not happily stretched out (which is what happens later in the year).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My French class has concluded for this week, and homework (devoirs) shall be sent by email tomorrow.

Now, to think - perhaps - about a beer.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> As I used to tell my high school French students: Friends don't let friends use machine translators.




Machine translation might suffice in a pinch on the street, like "where is the nearest camera repair shop?"

But for poetry or anything else that may lean away from literal interpretation,  machines can mess up even when armed with translations of some common idiomatic expressions.  And one could end up at a fruit stand asking a machine to translate "where is the nearest Apple Store?"


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

7.30am Work > 9am school run part une > work > 11.30am school run part deux > work > 3.05pm school run partie finale > work > 6pm cook dinner and hopefully relax!


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> 7.30am Work > 9am school run part une > work > 11.30am school run part deux > work > 3.05pm school run partie finale > work > 6pm cook dinner and hopefully relax!



Enjoy. Off work today so might clean the cars. Might do a tip run first. Bruising on the inside of my foot is too bad to do any more digging today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today, I visited the Farmers' Market (nice and early, when there weren't many people around) for the first time since before Christmas.

The Farmers' Market - a market that dates to medieval times and is to be found in the old city centre beside a church that is over 700 years old, was actually quite lovely in the cold, clear, bright light of an early spring morning.

A lovely crisp, cold (but bright and sunny) morning, and I bought fruit (apples, oranges, blood oranges, lemons, grapefruit, and mangoes), honey (from a chap who keeps bees), free range, organic eggs, vegetables (tomatoes, cucumber, chilli peppers, garlic, onions, leeks, carrots, celery, tomatoes, sweet potato, lamb's lettuce, chard), cheese - in the cheesemonger's - (Gorgonzola, Blue d'Auvergne, Comte, St Nectaire, Délice de Bourgogne, and Dent du Chat), cannoli (lemon), in an Italian coffee shop, and French bread in the French bakery.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Gardening. Keeps me busy. Why did we want such a large garden? My usual assistant has been replaced by robin who checks every hole I dig. I was surprised he didn't take this giant worm. He obviously prefers the smaller ones.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Gardening. Keeps me busy. Why did we want such a large garden? My usual assistant has been replaced by robin who checks every hole I dig. I was surprised he didn't take this giant worm. He obviously prefers the smaller ones.



You loved the idea of the space and privacy afforded by a large garden.  

Chateau moi, a crate of beer was also delivered.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Re market shopping, I also managed to purchase ramsons - they are in season at the moment - that is, wild garlic (the leaves of garlic plants, within a few months, by early summer, the bulbs will have grown from these).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> You loved the idea of the space and privacy afforded by a large garden.
> 
> Chateau moi, a crate of beer was also delivered.



Indeed. Whilst on my 3 mile walk I saw some guy mowing his lawn. It looked like the sort of lawn you’d mow with a sit on mower. He had a small mountfield. He was going to be hours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My sister-in-law phoned for a chat for an hour; this week is the anniversary of the death of her father, and she hasn't been able to travel to Germany since then.


----------



## Clix Pix

So far I have accomplished nothing particularly useful or interesting today!   LOL!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> So far I have accomplished nothing particularly useful or interesting today!   LOL!



Well it is Saturday! I’ve been quite productive since this morning’s slow start. Just done the washing up.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> So far I have accomplished nothing particularly useful or interesting today!   LOL!




I just recently skipped past some newspaper's book review section that was featuring a couple of books on the Dutch version of the fine art of doing nothing...  and figured I'm already pretty good at that once in awhile myself, so maybe I don't need that sort of encouragement.  Still might wander back and read the reviews though.   Doing nothing (guilt-free !!)  is an art and can be very refreshing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I just recently skipped past some newspaper's book review section that was featuring a couple of books on the Dutch version of the fine art of doing nothing...  and figured I'm already pretty good at that once in awhile myself, so maybe I don't need that sort of encouragement.  Still might wander back and read the reviews though.   Doing nothing (guilt-free !!)  is an art and can be very refreshing.




More than refreshing, and even more than liberating.

For, it is often in the free association of ideas - the relaxed collision of thoughts - one can have - while (ostensibly) doing nothing, thta one can have one's most creative, or original, ideas.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a lovely, long, chat - of well over an hour - with Decent Brother.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Just scored my first Covid appointment with the Cleveland Clinic. 

Other than that, it's just laundry. Oh, and I picked up a bunch of branches in the back yard today because the lawn service wants to pre-treat for dandelions.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Crashing on a tandem is fun you tend to fall on the bike. me I tend to land on the end of the handle bars this is the second time. I took the hit right in the groin. the first time was more to the middle of leg and hip connection. then my shoulder hurt a lot too. my wife bunged up her leg and or knee she could not walk and she hit her helmeted head a little. her should had a torn spot in her coat and her helmet was scratched a little. but we found out later it was her Bose glasses were pushed into her face that caused the headache. my garmin messaged my daughter so she called she and her hubby came and she took us to urgent care and he grabbed the bike with a friend. well I guess that urgent care does not do imaging so we had to go to the emergency room. they were not busy but we were there from about 6 or so to 10:30 but I have a different lan so she was the only one seen. But I knew there was nothing they could do to help me but ice I cant take pain meds so I am pretty much on my own. they did not really do much for my wife but X-ray her leg and clean her cuts (not deep) 
you have not seen anything till you see a blind person on crutches its a bit scary (G) my  groin welled up like crazy. I had a ice pack on it all night. but it got worse after I got up so been living with ice on it and it as helped. but not sure if I can walk well enough to go to work tomorrow. 
  they reinstalled this post and I don't know if I did not see it or as I was checking the surroundings I drifted to the middle of the path I tend to do that when looking around but I think our peddles clipped it as you can see the bent crank arms. 
 Well I was going to have my son-in-law  take it to a local bike franchise but it showed they were temporally closed. they are only 1/2 mile from our house. looks ike they got bought by Trek and wont be open till the 12th. so I planned on using the e bike storeI Bought two of my bikes at. I would have bought the tandem from them but they stopped caring them since no one would buy them till the pandemic hit. but they don't want to work on bikes they have not sold as they are too busy. (the owner was a great guy but I guess he sold it) there is a high end shop by my work farther away I may be able to use. I need to contact them tomorrow.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Just scored my first Covid appointment with the Cleveland Clinic.



Congratulations!!


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> Just scored my first Covid appointment with the Cleveland Clinic.
> 
> Other than that, it's just laundry. Oh, and I picked up a bunch of branches in the back yard today because the lawn service wants to pre-treat for dandelions.



I hope it's a vaccine appointment and not a test appointment....


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yes, it’s for the vaccine. 

Although I did have to get a Covid test before my most recent cardiac stress test a few months back. That was unpleasant but not _quite_ as bad as I thought it would be.

Not to count my chickens first, but I’m looking forward to being able to say that an entire year of being careful is paying off for me.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Working today. At least I’m not in the office like yesterday for 10 hours.
Also avoiding all news channels for the next week. I don’t give a toss about the royal family or the ‘revelations’ from the Opera show.
I’d rather put my arm through a mincemeat machine than watch it.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> Crashing on a tandem is fun you tend to fall on the bike. me I tend to land on the end of the handle bars this is the second time. I took the hit right in the groin. the first time was more to the middle of leg and hip connection. then my shoulder hurt a lot too. my wife bunged up her leg and or knee she could not walk and she hit her helmeted head a little. her should had a torn spot in her coat and her helmet was scratched a little. but we found out later it was her Bose glasses were pushed into her face that caused the headache. my garmin messaged my daughter so she called she and her hubby came and she took us to urgent care and he grabbed the bike with a friend. well I guess that urgent care does not do imaging so we had to go to the emergency room. they were not busy but we were there from about 6 or so to 10:30 but I have a different lan so she was the only one seen. But I knew there was nothing they could do to help me but ice I cant take pain meds so I am pretty much on my own. they did not really do much for my wife but X-ray her leg and clean her cuts (not deep)
> you have not seen anything till you see a blind person on crutches its a bit scary (G) my  groin welled up like crazy. I had a ice pack on it all night. but it got worse after I got up so been living with ice on it and it as helped. but not sure if I can walk well enough to go to work tomorrow.
> they reinstalled this post and I don't know if I did not see it or as I was checking the surroundings I drifted to the middle of the path I tend to do that when looking around but I think our peddles clipped it as you can see the bent crank arms.
> Well I was going to have my son-in-law  take it to a local bike franchise but it showed they were temporally closed. they are only 1/2 mile from our house. looks ike they got bought by Trek and wont be open till the 12th. so I planned on using the e bike storeI Bought two of my bikes at. I would have bought the tandem from them but they stopped caring them since no one would buy them till the pandemic hit. but they don't want to work on bikes they have not sold as they are too busy. (the owner was a great guy but I guess he sold it) there is a high end shop by my work farther away I may be able to use. I need to contact them tomorrow.
> View attachment 3897View attachment 3898View attachment 3899




Ouch. I would have missed that pole... from the right angle it just blends in with the yellow stripes. I guess it's there so cars don't ride there, but it seems fairly unnecessary. Ar you and you wife better now?


----------



## User.45

No earth shattering plans...catching up on documentation and wrapping up a presentation. I also promised myself this time not to nose dive into the obscure literature.  I worked with the #1 clinical researcher of the topic, I just asked him to give me pointers and will just present the 7 papers he recommended. I almost feel guilty for not punishing myself with hours and hours of sorting articles.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> No earth shattering plans...catching up on documentation and wrapping up a presentation. I also promised myself this time not to nose dive into the obscure literature.  I worked with the #1 clinical researcher of the topic, I just asked him to give me pointers and will just present the 7 papers he recommended. I almost feel guilty for not punishing myself with hours and hours of sorting articles.



Cheater.


----------



## fooferdoggie

P_X said:


> Ouch. I would have missed that pole... from the right angle it just blends in with the yellow stripes. I guess it's there so cars don't ride there, but it seems fairly unnecessary. Ar you and you wife better now?



with me carbs are a real problem with my body and I only eat  some on the weekends. but sometimes they make me a little loopy and I notice I make some mistakes while riding. so I think thats what happened plus I tend to wander to the middle of the path when I am looking around . I have the biggest bruise and swelling down below you can imagine tons of ice all night long has helped but it is still really sore and hurts the most sitting down. my wife leg hurts a lot so she is hobbling around on crutches. so if I eat carbs no bike riding it does not take much to really screw up.  I got an appointment for physical therapy but its in 2 weeks. I am trying to google what to do but I don't know what to look for to find what exercises that will help with a damaged pubic bone area injury. sitting makes it hurt worse. last time this happened when a dog ran out in front of us and we fell over I landed on the end of the bar where my leg and hip join. that one sitting or riding made it feel better and walking hurt more. just the opposite this time. the bruising is going to be so bad as it runs down both my legs this time. that hurt and felt so bad this time its going to be worse.   this time I did a video chat with a doctor instead of going to urgent care.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> Crashing on a tandem is fun you tend to fall on the bike. me I




Holy hell, sounds like you're both [mostly] OK, but that was quite spill.  Good nothing showed as broken, maybe some deep tissue damage, ice/heat as needed, maybe some anti-inflammatories[?]

How are you and the missus doing after a couple of days recovery?


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Cheater.




Reported ...


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> Holy hell, sounds like you're both [mostly] OK, but that was quite spill.  Good nothing showed as broken, maybe some deep tissue damage, ice/heat as needed, maybe some anti-inflammatories[?]
> 
> How are you and the missus doing after a couple of days recovery?



ya lots of ice all night long for the last three nights for me. I had a icy crotch for sure. when I took a shower sunday it hurt so bad I don't know if I want to attempt heat anytime soon. but I am able to work today. standing is better then sitting so that works sicne I stand a lot at work. wifes leg hurts a loot and the crutches are not working well. I need to find her a walker but I think that will be limited too for her.  I cant take any pain meds and the anti-inflammatories are way out they damage my esophagus. my wife said the alive did hot help her with the pain. the best way for me is to stretch out the area but I cant find out how to do it. its such a odd place.


----------



## Eraserhead

at least it’s starting to get warmer and brighter which makes the continual staying at home less tedious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Working today. At least I’m not in the office like yesterday for 10 hours.
> Also avoiding all news channels for the next week. I don’t give a toss about the royal family or the ‘revelations’ from the Opera show.
> I’d rather put my arm through a mincemeat machine than watch it.




Amen to that: I know the feeling.

When you think both "sides" are equally awful (yes, for different reasons), it is probably better to steer well away from it all.


----------



## fooferdoggie

one cool thing I forgot about the crash my garmin GPS texted my daughter and my wife and my Apple Watch asked if I had fallen.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bins, and gale force winds.


----------



## Alli

Got all dressed up this morning and went to the doctor. From there, x-rays and then to make an appointment for PT 3 days a week. I'm guessing my shoulder pain is due to scar tissue and keloids.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading books and newspapers; perusing recipes (curries, or pasta dishes).  

Watching a series of videos of two wonderful pilots - both women - from Lufthansa piloting a Lufthansa cargo plane (Frankfurt, Mumbai, Hong Kong, Novosibirsk and return to Frankfurt); yes, I love travel (how sad is that? Watching videos of planes, and enthusiastically, but, very vicariously, enjoying them..) and love to see splendid, strong, female role models.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy day. Out monthly management meeting over ran by an hour. At least I was at home.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Busy day. Out monthly management meeting over ran by an hour. At least I was at home.




An hour?

Commiserations.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Prepared dinner (today, a Japanese style vegetarian curry with rice; yesterday was a variant on the classic Tom Yum - hot and sour - vegetable broth with noodles); washing up done.


----------



## Clix Pix

Had my second Moderna injection today so now I am fully vaccinated against COVID-19.   Whew!  I'm glad to have that done and out of the way now.    So far only reminder of it is a somewhat uncomfortable left arm in the muscle around the injection site.  I hope that'll be all I'll experience this time in the way of reactions/side effects, as opposed to the first dose!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Had my second Moderna injection today so now I am fully vaccinated against COVID-19.   Whew!  I'm glad to have that done and out of the way now.    So far only reminder of it is a somewhat uncomfortable left arm in the muscle around the injection site.  I hope that'll be all I'll experience this time in the way of reactions/side effects, as opposed to the first dose!




Great news!

You must feel very relieved (if pretty tired); it has been a very long year.

The very best of luck.


----------



## lizkat

Going to check this out in a couple hours:  live stream on Twitter (or FB or YouTube) of LA Times interview and discussion with Viet Thanh Nguyen regarding his new novel "The Committed"  -  a sequel to "The Sympathizer" which I loved.   









						Watch Viet Thanh Nguyen discuss 'The Committed' at the L.A. Times Book Club
					

Watch author Viet Thanh Nguyen talk about "The Committed" at the L.A. Times Book Club.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hailstones outside hammering against the window pane.....and I am sipping coffee and Thinking Thoughts.


----------



## Alli

Did some writing this morning. It’s amazing how for every paragraph I complete I find three more sources to cite. Now I’m sitting on the deck enjoying the sun, the sound of the birds, the breeze, and the smell from my neighbor who is mowing his yard.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hailstones outside hammering against the window pane.....and I am sipping coffee and Thinking Thoughts.




Now there is something I have never seen here in March.     Hailstones.   Wow!   That's the stuff of summer t-storms for us.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Now there is something I have never seen here in March.     Hailstones.   Wow!   That's the stuff of summer t-storms for us.




And that sky is that ominous charcoal colour, one which suggests (if the weather forecast hadn't already confirmed it) further hailstones to come.  

And it is cold, and miserable.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, more hailstones outside.

Brrrrr....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, more hailstones outside.
> 
> Brrrrr....



Sounds vile out there. Doesn’t look like I’ll be getting much gardening done this weekend.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Sounds vile out there. Doesn’t look like I’ll be getting much gardening done this weekend.




They are lashing (hard) against the window; and I am debating just how soon I can contemplate my bed and switch on my electric blanket.

Today was so filthy that I didn't even dare to dream of venturing out to buy beer, pay a few bills, and so on.


----------



## lizkat

Tonight I'm going to try to remember to go to bed earlier than usual, having got up earlier than usual...  all in aid of hoping to avoid awareness of losing an hour of sleep in one fell swoop at the switch to daylight saving time this weekend.

 I love the longer light in evening but...  the effect of "spring forward"  is pretty much a pain in the brain for awhile in March.

Happy Pi Day on Sunday --for those seeking something to celebrate to offset that lost hour of sleep!      The other thing I'm doing today is browsing through Take Control books to see if there are any new ones I might want, and so could take advantage of their annual 31.4%-off sale. Lucky for us they decided to slide the decimal point and not just offer us a discount of 3.14% for Pi Day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Tonight I'm going to try to remember to go to bed earlier than usual, having got up earlier than usual...  all in aid of hoping to avoid awareness of losing an hour of sleep in one fell swoop at the switch to daylight saving time this weekend.
> 
> I love the longer light in evening but...  the effect of "spring forward"  is pretty much a pain in the brain for awhile in March.
> 
> Happy Pi Day on Sunday --for those seeking something to celebrate to offset that lost hour of sleep!      The other thing I'm doing today is browsing through Take Control books to see if there are any new ones I might want, and so could take advantage of their annual 31.4%-off sale. Lucky for us they decided to slide the decimal point and not just offer us a discount of 3.14% for Pi Day.




Ah, yes.

Clocks change here on the last week-end of March, so, still some time to go.

Pi-Day...that reminds me.  

I remember how (around twenty years ago) a former student of mine recommended (quite passionately - a very bright boy, he had also introduced me to the writing of Hilary Mantel, and he gave me his copy of A Place of Greater Safety to read) that I read The Life of Pi by Yann Martel.


----------



## Alli

Had a lovely day today. It actually hit 80, which makes me think it’s gonna be a hot summer. We ran some errands and stopped at a little place near Publix for lunch since they were both empty and had outdoor seating. It was pretty meh, but it was nice to be able to have someone else fix the food and sit outside to eat.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Gardening today. Well this morning. Now the sun has gone in and the wind has grown stronger, so feeling less inclined to venture out again after lunch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hailstones here; hence, I decided to give the farmers' market a miss.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hailstones here; hence, I decided to give the farmers' market a miss.



The rain has just started here. My walk will have to wait.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A break between hailstone showers allowed me to venture out to the local shop for my week-end FT, organic milk (and cream), some mineral water, marmalde, and butter.

Now, - depending entirely on the weather - I may sally forth again as beer beckons.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> A break between hailstone showers allowed me to venture out to the local shop for my week-end FT, organic milk (and cream), some mineral water, marmalde, and butter.
> 
> Now, - depending entirely on the weather - I may sally forth again as beer beckons.



No beer? That is something you will need to remedy! Hopefully your weather let up like ours did. I got my 3 mile walk in, but was wrapped up well in all my winter paraphernalia. Then as I was nearing home some young girl rolled past on a skateboard. t-shirt and shorts. I did feel old!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> No beer? That is something you will need to remedy! Hopefully your weather let up like ours did. I got my 3 mile walk in, but was wrapped up well in all my winter paraphernalia. Then as I was nearing home some young girl rolled past on a skateboard. t-shirt and shorts. I did feel old!




Yes, that has (since) been remedied.

Beer shall be delivered presently.

I also bought some multi-seed bread (as I doubt that I will manage to get to the French bakery before next week-end), and a couple of croissants, in a local bakery, and visited the pharmacy.

And I said hello to all the lovely daffodils I met (cheerfully blooming, although I was well wrapped up, still attired for winter, wearing my black cashmere overcoat, my camel coloured cashmere scarf, black jeans, black cashmere pullover, black turtleneck, black suede shoes...there is some sort of theme here...)

Anyway, masked and wrapped, I did the needful, managed a brief walk, and I brought a few bottles of beer home with me, carefuly wrapped in my rucksack, in case the beer isn't delivered until tomorrow or Monday, for I know that the owner likes rugby, and is glued (most likely) to his TV today.

I know what you mean about feeling old; last week, in the farmers' market, where it was dry - but bitterly, bitingly, cold - I saw some guys in shorts, a sight which left me speechless; actually, today, (and last week), it is (and was) so cold that my glasses were steaming up outside (and not just indoors...) while masked.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, that has (since) been remedied.
> 
> Beer shall be delivered presently.
> 
> I also bought some multi-seed bread (as I doubt that I will manage to get to the French bakery before next week-end), and a couple of croissants, in a local bakery, and visited the pharmacy.
> 
> And I said hello to all the lovely daffodils I met (cheerfully blooming, although I was well wrapped up, still attired for winter, wearing my black cashmere overcoat, my camel coloured cashmere scarf, black jeans, black cashmere pullover, black turtleneck, black suede shoes...there is some sort of theme here...)
> 
> Anyway, masked and wrapped, I did the needful, managed a brief walk, and I brought a few bottles of beer home with me, carefuly wrapped in my rucksack, in case the beer isn't delivered until tomorrow or Monday, for I know that the owner likes rugby, and is glued (most likely) to his TV today.
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling old; last week, in the farmers' market, where it was dry - but bitterly, bitingly, cold - I saw some guys in shorts, a sight which left me speechless; actually, today, (and last week), it is (and was) so cold that my glasses were steaming up outside (and not just indoors...) while masked.



It would be okay if it wasn’t windy. That wind has a nasty chill to it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It would be okay if it wasn’t windy. That wind has a nasty chill to it.




Agreed: The kind of nasty chill that cuts right through you, all the way to the bone.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pottering around, preparing dinner.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Under this mask I’m all smiles. Just got my first Covid vaccination. (Pfizer)


----------



## Apple fanboy

Thomas Veil said:


> Under this mask I’m all smiles. Just got my first Covid vaccination. (Pfizer)



Good for you. Hoping I get a call in a month or so.


----------



## Eraserhead

Got solar panels fitted on my roof yesterday. They face west south west but still produced more energy than I used in the morning from 9am.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, it is Sunday, yes, it is Mother's Day (am smiling as I think of Mother), and, for some strange inexplicable reason, I thought that today would be a good day for laundry and bedlinen changes.  

So, bedlinen changed, a wash on, and papers being read. And I am keeping a vague eye on some football results, and debating the preparation of an afternoon cup of coffee.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, it is Sunday, yes, it is Mother's Day (am smiling as I think of Mother), and, for some strange inexplicable reason, I thought that today would be a good day for laundry and bedlinen changes.
> 
> So, bedlinen changed, a wash on, and papers being read. And I am keeping a vague eye on some football results, and debating the preparation of an afternoon cup of coffee.




I'm not even debating the coffee...  first morning of Daylight Saving Time warrants at least one extra cup if not two.  I like the day light lasting longer but my brain knew what time it really was at 6:30 this morning:  FIVE thirty.  

First thing I did wrong was fix the one clock that requires manual adjustment aside from the one in the microwave oven.  I went to rehang my batt-operated kitchen clock on the wall and mistook by feel the interior edge of the back of the clock for the hanger slot, causing the thing to drop behind the kitchen counter into the black hole of this household...  a two inch gap behind the back edge of the freestanding counter and cupboard on the south wall of the kitchen.  Ugh.  

So fished that out with a coathanger and then fished out the battery which of course had also popped out.  Got that with a long wooden dowel after a few tries.    Why is it that that battery takes all manner of coaxing out when I actually WANT to remove it, I wonder.  Well at least I know how to solve that problem going forward, just drop the clock on the floor again.  I'm so pleased.


----------



## ronntaylor

Finally started laundry, even though I was supposed to put it off a day due to getting my 1st vaccine shot today. The process was smooth and painless. My only anxiety was caused by other recipients that don't understand the concept of social distancing, and a few inattentive staffers focusing more on their phones than lines.

Checking in on my grandmother shortly. We took her to get her 1st shot yesterday. She was going batty trying to start the process herself. Took a couple hours and four Uber+Lyft rides, but that's finally out of the way. Well, at least till early April when she gets her 2nd shot.

Probably skipping my mother in-law's curry tonight. Just discovered that she mostly uses a package starter kit now!   Her older friend died a couple years ago. Supposedly she used her spice mix to make curry and a couple of other dishes. I thought the curry tasted "different," but it down to the cabin fever caused by the Pandemic.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Well I dodged a bullet today. It had aways been a bit uncomfortable When I do stuff at my daughters house. I aways seem to screw up or do something wrong when I take care of our grand child. If I ever give my son-in-law  advice he takes it like I am telling him he cant do it himself. 
 My daughter asked me to make them a wooden mantle for their remodel. I have some nice walnut in my shop and I thought I was waiting for the to bring the bracket to my shop 
 Well I guess something went wrong and he decided to do it himself. He has to drill three perfectly accurate deep holes into the wood for the bracket to fit in. He bought a cheap bean from Home Depot to do it. I would find it really hard to drill those three holes accurately in my woodworking shop. He only has some cheap tools and little experience. I was like Man thats actually a relief. They could have had a mantle made out of some very nice walnut now they will have one maybe made out of a pine building timber that has been distressed and burned and stained brown. N a hollow box that would make it stable and it would not crack. But I am glad I know I would have regretted it. I wanted to make it for my daughter but I would not want the pressure.


----------



## Alli

Had a perfect day today. Today marks the 8th anniversary of my last cancer treatment, so I always celebrate. Today we went downtown, fed the squirrels, had a lovely seafood lunch, walked around, and then went for ice cream.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> I'm not even debating the coffee...  first morning of Daylight Saving Time warrants at least one extra cup if not two.  I like the day light lasting longer but my brain knew what time it really was at 6:30 this morning:  FIVE thirty.
> 
> First thing I did wrong was fix the one clock that requires manual adjustment aside from the one in the microwave oven.  I went to rehang my batt-operated kitchen clock on the wall and mistook by feel the interior edge of the back of the clock for the hanger slot, causing the thing to drop behind the kitchen counter into the black hole of this household...  a two inch gap behind the back edge of the freestanding counter and cupboard on the south wall of the kitchen.  Ugh.
> 
> So fished that out with a coathanger and then fished out the battery which of course had also popped out.  Got that with a long wooden dowel after a few tries.    Why is it that that battery takes all manner of coaxing out when I actually WANT to remove it, I wonder.  Well at least I know how to solve that problem going forward, just drop the clock on the floor again.  I'm so pleased.



Place a small piece of ribbon behind the battery. Then pull out the ribbon to remove the battery.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Last day of my four day weekend. Off to load the car before driving to the tip. Will finish my second cup of tea first.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Place a small piece of ribbon behind the battery. Then pull out the ribbon to remove the battery.




And I'm thinking a small piece of tape over the thing for the next time I don't mean to drop it from five feet off the floor... !!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just finished up my French class for tonight.


----------



## Clix Pix

Didn't get a lot accomplished today beyond taking the trash out to the dumpster and collecting the mail.   I did manage to print out some forms for some paperwork I need to get to soon, but didn't actually do anything with them after that.  It can wait for another day.....


----------



## Alli

First day of PT for my shoulders. They knew what the problem was almost instantly. I guess the body can't work well in harmony with its component pieces when there's a large chunk of muscle missing. D'oh!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Got a text and booked my first Covid Jab today. That made my first day back at work seem more tolerable. Saturday afternoon. I don't even have to miss any more work.


----------



## Clix Pix

SUCH good news!!!!   AFB, you're on your way towards being fully vaccinated!!!!  This is great.   How about Mrs AFB?  Is she going to be able to get her vaccination as well that same dy or hasn't her eligibility/invitation come up yet?


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Got a text and booked my first Covid Jab today. That made my first day back at work seem more tolerable. Saturday afternoon. I don't even have to miss any more work.



We must have the same spirits looking over us. I got my text yesterday afternoon, and two hours later I was getting my jab. Nothing has ever felt so good!


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Didn't get a lot accomplished today beyond taking the trash out to the dumpster and collecting the mail.   I did manage to print out some forms for some paperwork I need to get to soon, but didn't actually do anything with them after that.  It can wait for another day.....




That reads a bit like my apparent plan for today sans the printer gig since I don't even have one any more...


----------



## Clix Pix

I don't print very much but there are times when I've needed or wanted to print out something.  Also my printer comes in handy as a photocopier, too, and I've used that feature as well as the scanning one a few times as well.   Although this printer can be used with photo paper to print out images, I don't bother with that, I just share them online and that's it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother by phone for around an hour and a half, much of it shared laughter and trading tales about Mother; a lovely chat.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> I don't print very much but there are times when I've needed or wanted to print out something.  Also my printer comes in handy as a photocopier, too, and I've used that feature as well as the scanning one a few times as well.   Although this printer can be used with photo paper to print out images, I don't bother with that, I just share them online and that's it




I've just been too lazy to replace my three-in-one HP from a long time ago  -    a copy / fax / print "all in one" device that took up too much space for the use it got and of course had no nice wireless features, so it's long since been banished to the floor of a closet, last step before a trip to the e-cycle station.   I do mean to replace it but have been surprised at how seldom I've needed to print something out any more, so of course I keep putting off acquiring a replacement for the HP.


----------



## Renzatic

I've been sitting inside all day, trying not to drown.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> SUCH good news!!!!   AFB, you're on your way towards being fully vaccinated!!!!  This is great.   How about Mrs AFB?  Is she going to be able to get her vaccination as well that same dy or hasn't her eligibility/invitation come up yet?



Sadly no she won't be getting one at this time. No matter how much I try and persuade her to talk to the doctor about it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> We must have the same spirits looking over us. I got my text yesterday afternoon, and two hours later I was getting my jab. Nothing has ever felt so good!



Nothing? Cold beer on a hot day? First cup of tea of the day? 

I know what you mean though. It was totally unexpected as well. I thought I'd be weeks if not months.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Chatted with Decent Brother by phone for around an hour and a half, much of it shared laughter and trading tales about Mother; a lovely chat.



Thats nice. You never know if I get my jabs I might actually get to see my parents this year.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I've been sitting inside all day, trying not to drown.




As long as you're still on the first floor you're in good shape, right? 

Best of luck, it sounds like a large swath of southern USA is getting hammered by not only tornadoes but plain ol' t-storms and big rain dumps.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Sadly no she won't be getting one at this time. No matter how much I try and persuade her to talk to the doctor about it.




Seriously?

Mrs AFB isn't getting a jab?

Is she on any doctor's (surgery's) list?


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> We must have the same spirits looking over us. I got my text yesterday afternoon, and two hours later I was getting my jab. Nothing has ever felt so good!



It sounds like there's some pretty serious weather in your area, hope all is well.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Thats nice. You never know if I get my jabs I might actually get to see my parents this year.



That’s my line of thought. My mum turns 87 on April 26th. My 2nd jab will be April 6th, so I’ll be able to drive over and celebrate. By then the entire family will have been vaccinated, with the possible exception of my daughter, who is still stalking the pharmacies every evening hoping for some left-overs.


ericgtr12 said:


> It sounds like there's some pretty serious weather in your area, hope all is well.



Seems like most of it was well north of us (Birmingham, Tuscaloosa area), so we were lucky. I’m not complaining.


----------



## Alli

I had a highly successful day today. Went for my bone density scan this morning, came home and got chapter three written, so my committee chair now has all 3 chapters, with chapter 1 already including rewrites. I’m hoping I can defend my proposal by the end of April.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Sadly no she won't be getting one at this time. No matter how much I try and persuade her to talk to the doctor about it.




Sigh.......   I was afraid of that.   She's taking a big risk even though she doesn't go out much and you will have been vaccinated.....


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Chatted with Decent Brother by phone for around an hour and a half, much of it shared laughter and trading tales about Mother; a lovely chat.



I love that characterization.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> I had a highly successful day today. Went for my bone density scan this morning, came home and got chapter three written, so my committee chair now has all 3 chapters, with chapter 1 already including rewrites. I’m hoping I can defend my proposal by the end of April.



Sorry if I missed it, what are you proposing?


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> As long as you're still on the first floor you're in good shape, right?
> 
> Best of luck, it sounds like a large swath of southern USA is getting hammered by not only tornadoes but plain ol' t-storms and big rain dumps.




It didn't do much in my neck of the woods besides rain. Though last night, around 3-4AM, I'd say, my phone started blaring this godawful alarm right next to my head. I snap awake in a panic, thinking that my weather apps were telling me that a tornado was spotted, and to TAKE SHELTER!

...but no, it was an amber alert, which made me feel bad because it made me realize I was relieved over some kid getting kidnapped.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Sorry if I missed it, what are you proposing?



Covid, parent engagement, and distance learning: A transcendental phenomenological study.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Out and about on a lovely spring day; some bills paid, and some shopping done, and some beer bought.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Mrs AFB isn't getting a jab?
> 
> Is she on any doctor's (surgery's) list?



She's registered at the same doctors as I am, but apart from when we went to register, neither of us have been since. Due to her allergies etc she would rather wait until things have died down and speak to someone. But I strongly suspect that won't ever happen. She doesn't do doctors as you know.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Sigh.......   I was afraid of that.   She's taking a big risk even though she doesn't go out much and you will have been vaccinated.....



I know. But at least I will be less likely to pass anything on to her.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> That’s my line of thought. My mum turns 87 on April 26th. My 2nd jab will be April 6th, so I’ll be able to drive over and celebrate. By then the entire family will have been vaccinated, with the possible exception of my daughter, who is still stalking the pharmacies every evening hoping for some left-overs.
> 
> Seems like most of it was well north of us (Birmingham, Tuscaloosa area), so we were lucky. I’m not complaining.



To be honest I think its at least 3-4 years since I've seen either of my parents. I speak to them every week, but they aren't getting any younger.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Sigh.......   I was afraid of that.   She's taking a big risk even though she doesn't go out much and you will have been vaccinated.....



Agreed.

This is a highly contagious condition - and, worse, - it is a thoroughly horrible thing to have.


Apple fanboy said:


> She's registered at the same doctors as I am, but apart from when we went to register, neither of us have been since. Due to her allergies etc she would rather wait until things have died down and speak to someone. But I strongly suspect that won't ever happen. She doesn't do doctors as you know.



Yes, I know that she doesn't "do" doctors, and yes, you will be less likely to pass anything on to her (once fully vaccinated) but that does not mean that she will not be susceptible.

Actually, - notwithstanding everything else - I think it extraordinarily irresponsible on her part not to wish to receive the vaccine.



Apple fanboy said:


> I know. But at least I will be less likely to pass anything on to her.



Yes, but that does not mean that she will not be susceptible.


Apple fanboy said:


> To be honest I think its at least 3-4 years since I've seen either of my parents. I speak to them every week, but they aren't getting any younger.



While I'm glad that we don't have the (sustained) stress of trying to keep my parents safe in these Covid times, quite candidly, I'd give anything to be able to chat to them both at a time when they were lively and laughing and happy and healthy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is a highly contagious condition - and, worse, - it is a thoroughly horrible thing to have.
> 
> Yes, I know that she doesn't "do" doctors, and yes, you will be less likely to pass anything on to her (once fully vaccinated) but that does not mean that she will not be susceptible.
> 
> Actually, - notwithstanding everything else - I think it extraordinarily irresponsible on her part not to wish to receive the vaccine.
> 
> 
> Yes, but that does not mean that she will not be susceptible.
> 
> While I'm glad that we don't have the (sustained) stress of trying to keep my parents safe in these Covid times, quite candidly, I'd give anything to be able to chat to them both at a time when they were lively and laughing and happy and healthy.



Its not that she doesn't wish to receive it. She just has so many allergies she doesn't want to take it right now as there are lots of people in her groups on FB who have had bad reactions. I've asked her to talk to a doctor about it, but that's just not going to happen. She won't talk to one regardless. I will keep trying, but at the end of the day I can't make the choice for her.

One things for sure. If I do have any reaction tomorrow, I will hide it from her the best I can!


----------



## Apple fanboy

And yes I will be very thankful if both my parents get through this ok. My mother is obese and has a lot of underlying conditions so has been a big worry. My dad is also in his mid 70's so not safe by any means.
They have both had their first jabs and await their second.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just filled out my household's census for 2021. Funny the things they ask!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Just filled out my household's census for 2021. Funny the things they ask!




While my dad was alive, that was something he took exceptionally seriously, and completed it with meticulous attention, care, and pride.  

And then, when he passed away, it was one of the (many) things that my mother handed over, tossed over, or surrendered - to me to deal with/attend to.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Its not that she doesn't wish to receive it. She just has so many allergies she doesn't want to take it right now as there are lots of people in her groups on FB who have had bad reactions. I've asked her to talk to a doctor about it, but that's just not going to happen. She won't talk to one regardless. I will keep trying, but at the end of the day I can't make the choice for her.
> 
> One things for sure. If I do have any reaction tomorrow, I will hide it from her the best I can!




I have allergies, too, which I mentioned at the time of the initial application and then again when actually seated in front of the nurse about to administer the jab to me, and the allergies about which they are most concerned have to do with the specific ingredients of the actual vaccine, and they are not the common, usual ones.  People with Hay Fever, allergic rhinitis, allergies to eggs....all are cleared to take the vaccines against COVID-19.  Even people with various immune disorders are being vaccinated against COVID-19, with varying side effects/reactions.   Everyone's body is different, of course, and their response to the vaccination is likely to vary from no reaction at all to some sort of specific one, often commonly remarked upon as experienced by others as well,  but it passes quickly.   It is still better than getting COVID-19 and dealing with the sometimes fatal results or even long-lasting effects  of the disease.

Groups on FB are seriously, truly NOT a good source of reliable medical information and actually can do more harm than good.....


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Just filled out my household's census for 2021. Funny the things they ask!




We had the census thing in 2020, and for me it was very quick and easy since there is just one person in this household and most of the questions asked were not relevant to me at all.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> *Groups on FB are seriously, truly NOT a good source of reliable medical information and actually can do more harm than good.....*



Excellent post, - agree about allergies, I also have some - but completely agree with this (bolded, underlined) sentence above all.


----------



## Clix Pix

One of my friends who has a particular medical condition was on some FB groups for a while and she finally realized that this was not beneficial to her because people who had the same diagnosis on one hand may or may not have some of the actual physical manifestations through life that she had experienced, and she was seeing all these horror stories of this that or the other  which could go wrong and yet she was doing just fine mostly when it came to the physical stuff....it finally clicked that this was not healthy for her to keep reading about other people's experiences which might be vastly different from her own in so many ways, and she quit all of those groups. 

My own experience was similar in that I was involved in a couple of FB groups related to the syndrome with which I was born, Treacher Collins Syndrome, and after a while realized that this was not at all helpful to me to keep reading about others' experiences, especially new parents' where it was all rehashed time and time again.....  I decided that I didn't need to be reminded on a daily basis of my syndrome and that in many ways it was far healthier to move on past that and live my life as I had been -- taking it into account but also doing my own thing in spite of it or working with it.  Early on, though, in the very beginning before there was even a FB thing at all some of us, especially adults with TCS,  did make a connection through first an email "loop" and later a Yahoo group and that really was valuable in a lot of ways.

The other example which I can offer as being more harmful than useful and helpful is that of groups focused around eating disorders, as for me when I was really in the midst of it, those web-based online forum groups felt essential and supportive, but only later as time went on and I made a gradual shift in my own thinking and behaviors did I realize that actually, this really was not the way in which I wanted to continue living my life and I  stopped visiting/reading those forums.  This was years ago, when the whole "thinspiration" thing was getting underway on some sites while on others recovery and a different approach to one's life were emphasized.  I saw both of them as they were developing and happening.   I have no idea of what kinds of groups related to eating disorders are on FB because I've moved past that whole thing now. 

To repeat:  the internet and web-based discussion forums and FB groups around specific physical and medical issues are not in any way a reliable source for actual in-person medical advice and treatment.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> One of my friends who has a particular medical condition was on some FB groups for a while and she finally realized that this was not beneficial to her because people who had the same diagnosis on one hand may or may not have some of the actual physical manifestations through life that she had experienced, and she was seeing all these horror stories of this that or the other  which could go wrong and yet she was doing just fine mostly when it came to the physical stuff....it finally clicked that this was not healthy for her to keep reading about other people's experiences which might be vastly different from her own in so many ways, and she quit all of those groups.
> 
> My own experience was similar in that I was involved in a couple of FB groups related to the syndrome with which I was born, Treacher Collins Syndrome, and after a while realized that this was not at all helpful to me to keep reading about others' experiences, especially new parents' where it was all rehashed time and time again.....  I decided that I didn't need to be reminded on a daily basis of my syndrome and that in many ways it was far healthier to move on past that and live my life as I had been -- taking it into account but also doing my own thing in spite of it or working with it.  Early on, though, in the very beginning before there was even a FB thing at all some of us, especially adults with TCS,  did make a connection through first an email "loop" and later a Yahoo group and that really was valuable in a lot of ways.
> 
> The other example which I can offer as being more harmful than useful and helpful is that of groups focused around eating disorders, as for me when I was really in the midst of it, those web-based online forum groups felt essential and supportive, but only later as time went on and I made a gradual shift in my own thinking and behaviors did I realize that actually, this really was not the way in which I wanted to continue living my life and I  stopped visiting/reading those forums.  This was years ago, when the whole "thinspiration" thing was getting underway on some sites while on others recovery and a different approach to one's life were emphasized.  I saw both of them as they were developing and happening.   I have no idea of what kinds of groups related to eating disorders are on FB because I've moved past that whole thing now.
> 
> To repeat:  the internet and web-based discussion forums and FB groups around specific physical and medical issues are not in any way a reliable source for actual in-person medical advice and treatment.




Bravo.

Very well said.

And I completely agree.


----------



## Clix Pix

I will say though, that it is SO easy to get caught up in that kind of thing, especially when people are discussing something to which one can really relate, and are taking about behaviors, physical symptoms, emotional responses to situations, whatever, which echo whatever one's own experiences have been.  It brings about a sense of "belonging," of not being so weird after all, and a comfort in knowing that one is not alone in whatever is going on.  For me it was certainly an extraordinary experience after many years of being "the only one" with my particular syndrome to find others who looked like me, who had similar experiences to my own in growing up, etc., etc......  And again with the ED it was once more an experience of feeling not alone as I read thoughts expressed by others, descriptions of behaviors, etc., and realized that I wasn't the only one who had certain ideas and who did certain things around what is supposed to be a perfectly ordinary aspect of life.  The problem with that, of course, is that while I felt a certain kinship (which felt good, and welcome to someone who had always been somewhat of an outsider) participating in these groups  also did tend to pull me deeper into the illness and the behaviors.  Once I began pulling myself away from the ED behaviors and thought patterns, which took rather a while, when I looked at the ED groups they now seemed more and more alien to me and it wasn't all that difficult to one day just begin to go there more casually and gradually and then finally stop at some point  altogether......  A while later -- months?  A year?  I deleted the bookmarks as well.....

Now, while all this was going on I actually was in treatment -- outpatient therapy while at home and also from time to time my visits to the ED forums were interrupted by a few stints in inpatient treatment, which was not uncommon among the population of those forums.   Someone would disappear for a while and eventually word would be passed along that, oh, she's back inpatient again.    There were reviews of various ED treatment facilities, and of course patients' perceptions of what was a good place undoubtedly differed from that of the clinicians running it!     Some people seemed to actually take it as a badge of honor the number of hospitalizations/residential treatment facilities they'd had, the lengths-of-stay and the type of treatment.  Extremely low weight?  Bedrest? Only allowed to be transported from place to place  in a wheelchair, no walking or physical exertion allowed?  An NG tube inserted into one's nostrils?  Oh, or maybe a more permanent type of hyperalimentation with a J-tube or a G-tube?   Ah, there we go, then, a really  "good" anorexic.....  [Never mind that the reality is that a truly "good" anorexic" all too often becomes a dead anorexic.].   Thankfully, something that I appreciate now, I wasn't quite a good enough anorexic and, hey, I'm still alive to talk about it.  Some of my friends who were extremely good at it aren't here any more.......


----------



## Apple fanboy

All done. Very efficient in and out. Small GP. That had 1200 people booked for today. Arm is a little sore but I can live with it. A spot of gardening this afternoon.


----------



## Edd

Skiing today! I never ski Saturdays with the normals but New England snowpack is going to take a big hit this week and my goal is 40 ski days this year. Awesome spring day. Enlarge the pic and you can see Mt Washington, highest peak in the Northeast.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> To be honest I think its at least 3-4 years since I've seen either of my parents. I speak to them every week, but they aren't getting any younger.



Keep in mind that in the end our only regrets are the things we didn’t do.

I talk to my mother every day on FaceTime, whether I’m in the mood to talk or not. 


Clix Pix said:


> Groups on FB are seriously, truly NOT a good source of reliable medical information and actually can do more harm than good.....



Talk about an understatement!


----------



## shadow puppet

Today is laundry catch up day.  It's taking over the house so either it gets done or I'm charging it rent.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Keep in mind that in the end our only regrets are the things we didn’t do.
> 
> I talk to my mother every day on FaceTime, whether I’m in the mood to talk or not.
> 
> Talk about an understatement!



We have a complicated family. My Dads wife basically banned us from there house 15 years ago. She’s got some issues. Whenever I’ve met up with my dad since he’s had to lie to get away. But now he’s retired he can’t do that. Whenever we talk (2-3 times a week), he’s always outside if he answers. Usual walking the dog.
My relationship with my Mum and her husband are also complicated.
I should also mention I’m 3-4 hours away from both.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Out and about on a lovely spring day; some bills paid, and some shopping done, and some beer bought.



We got a cold front in Houston and the weather has been glorious, nights near 50F, days 60-low 70s...while I know that HOT is waiting in the wings readying to shove it’s way back on stage.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> We have a complicated family. My Dads wife basically banned us from there house 15 years ago. She’s got some issues. Whenever I’ve met up with my dad since he’s had to lie to get away. But now he’s retired he can’t do that. Whenever we talk (2-3 times a week), he’s always outside if he answers. Usual walking the dog.
> My relationship with my Mum and her husband are also complicated.
> I should also mention I’m 3-4 hours away from both.



I remember you saying that at some point in the past. That’s a shame.


----------



## Apple fanboy

After the night I’ve had today I’m going to be doing very little.
My reaction to the jab includes
Headache 
Flu like aches and pains 
Sickness
Hot and cold shivers.
Like flu meets a hangover. So much for hiding my symptoms from Mrs AFB.


----------



## Huntn

Apple fanboy said:


> After the night I’ve had today I’m going to be doing very little.
> My reaction to the jab includes
> Headache
> Flu like aches and pains
> Sickness
> Hot and cold shivers.
> Like flu meets a hangover. So much for hiding my symptoms from Mrs AFB.



1st or 2nd? Which manufacturer? How long after the shot did you get symptoms?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> 1st or 2nd? Which manufacturer?



Its. Oxford-Astra Zeneca. Just pushed myself to go on a gentle walk. Feel like I just ran a marathon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Approaching the spring equinox; one of my very favourite days of the year.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> After the night I’ve had today I’m going to be doing very little.
> My reaction to the jab includes
> Headache
> Flu like aches and pains
> Sickness
> Hot and cold shivers.
> Like flu meets a hangover. So much for hiding my symptoms from Mrs AFB.



Hopefully that means you should get no side effects after the second jab then.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> After the night I’ve had today I’m going to be doing very little.
> My reaction to the jab includes
> Headache
> Flu like aches and pains
> Sickness
> Hot and cold shivers.
> Like flu meets a hangover. So much for hiding my symptoms from Mrs AFB.




Good luck. 

The only jab I have had an unpleasant and somewhat negative reaction to (sore arm from the flu jab doesn't really count) was the rabies jab.

Nevertheless, it is still better than Covid.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> Hopefully that means you should get no side effects after the second jab then.



I wouldn't count on that;  I had reactions to both jabs -- different in each situation, too.  Reactions to the second Moderna dose were somewhat milder than to the first dose, although I didn't really realize until a few days later that I probably had experienced a fever and chills along with the other more recognizable symptoms,  and at the time it didn't even occur to me to check my temperature.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Hopefully that means you should get no side effects after the second jab then.



Hopefully. But with my condition it was expected.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Good luck.
> 
> The only jab I have had an unpleasant and somewhat negative reaction to (sore arm from the flu jab doesn't really count) was the rabies jab.
> 
> Nevertheless, it is still better than Covid.



Have you had the Covid one yet? But absolutely agree it’s better than Covid. It’s not even that bad unless I’m eating, drinking or passing water!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> I wouldn't count on that;  I had reactions to both jabs -- different in each situation, too.  Reactions to the second Moderna dose were somewhat milder than to the first dose, although I didn't really realize until a few days later that I probably had experienced a fever and chills along with the other more recognizable symptoms,  and at the time it didn't even occur to me to check my temperature.



The fever and chills was just the first night. I’m still a bit ache, but if it wasn’t for the headache and sores I’d be almost be fine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> The fever and chills was just the first night. I’m still a bit ache, but if it wasn’t for the headache and sores I’d be almost be fine.




Today, in any case, I'd imagine that you are feeling a bit raw, and upset.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I wouldn't count on that;  I had reactions to both jabs -- different in each situation, too.  Reactions to the second Moderna dose were somewhat milder than to the first dose, although I didn't really realize until a few days later that I probably had experienced a fever and chills along with the other more recognizable symptoms,  and at the time it didn't even occur to me to check my temperature.






Apple fanboy said:


> The fever and chills was just the first night. I’m still a bit ache, but if it wasn’t for the headache and sores I’d be almost be fine.



Well, - re jabs - as my mother said when I complained about the rabies jab (which was really rotten, and I felt vile), "if you feel this bad now, just think of what it is protecting you from."


----------



## fooferdoggie

still recovering from our tandem crash. I can ride a few miles a day thats about it before my groin hurts too much. My wife racked her kneed bone and can't walk for a month so she has to use a walked. I got her these styling berkinstocks for ease of putting on with her still swollen foot. got the bill hey only 800.00 to repair everything.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Online funerals. They really don't offer any closure do they? Really tough watch. So many people going through this at the moment. 
Feel like I need a stiff drink now.


----------



## Huntn

Apple fanboy said:


> Online funerals. They really don't offer any closure do they? Really tough watch. So many people going through this at the moment.
> Feel like I need a stiff drink now.



The entire purpose of a funeral is to gather to honor someone so I don’t see online as filling the bill.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> still recovering from our tandem crash. I can ride a few miles a day thats about it before my groin hurts too much. My wife racked her kneed bone and can't walk for a month so she has to use a walked. I got her these styling berkinstocks for ease of putting on with her still swollen foot. got the bill hey only 800.00 to repair everything.



What happened? If it’s not to embarrassing to discuss.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> What happened? If it’s not to embarrassing to discuss.



I posted it here I think. wife and I crashed on our tandem bike a couple weeks ago. I landed on the end of the handlebar on my pubic bone got a huge hematoma and tons of bruising and hard to walk. wife cracked her knee bone. it was a site her in a wheel chair me pushing her using the wheel chair as a crutch a ice pack down my pants.


----------



## Huntn

fooferdoggie said:


> I posted it here I think. wife and I crashed on our tandem bike a couple weeks ago. I landed on the end of the handlebar on my pubic bone got a huge hematoma and tons of bruising and hard to walk. wife cracked her knee bone. it was a site her in a wheel chair me pushing her using the wheel chair as a crutch a ice pack down my pants.



Sorry to hear that, was just curious if there was any noteble event that caused the crash. I did not go back and search posts.


----------



## shadow puppet

fooferdoggie said:


> still recovering from our tandem crash. I can ride a few miles a day thats about it before my groin hurts too much. My wife racked her kneed bone and can't walk for a month so she has to use a walked. I got her these styling berkinstocks for ease of putting on with her still swollen foot. got the bill hey only 800.00 to repair everything.
> View attachment 4117



I can fully attest to the comfort of the Birks.  I have two pairs.  Wear mine everywhere!  They make great house slippers and especially excellent to wear to the pool on lap swimming days.  I hope your wife enjoys her as much as I do and well done for getting them for her.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Online funerals. They really don't offer any closure do they? Really tough watch. So many people going through this at the moment.
> Feel like I need a stiff drink now.




I feel your pain.  

Normally, that expression is such a cliché, but agreed, online funerals are brutal, and very very tough, heart-breaking and gut-wrenching.  

And no, they don't offer closure. 

Not real closure, the way funerals usually do, for this is something almost unbelievable about them, something that defies reality, although they are all too painfully real.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> Normally, that expression is such a cliché, but agreed, online funerals are brutal, and very very tough, heart-breaking and gut-wrenching.
> 
> And no, they don't offer closure.
> 
> Not real closure, the way funerals usually do, for this is something almost unbelievable about them, something that defies reality, although they are all too painfully real.



It’s like you were watching someone’s grief. Very surreal. Hopefully the last one I’ll have to attend.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Huntn said:


> Sorry to hear that, was just curious if there was any noteble event that caused the crash. I did not go back and search posts.



it was a mess up on my part. I did not notice they put the post back on the path and I was looking to the right and drifted right into it. we clipped it with our peddles.


----------



## fooferdoggie

shadow puppet said:


> I can fully attest to the comfort of the Birks.  I have two pairs.  Wear mine everywhere!  They make great house slippers and especially excellent to wear to the pool on lap swimming days.  I hope your wife enjoys her as much as I do and well done for getting them for her.



I was after crocs something easy for her to slip on her her swollen foot and found these.


----------



## shadow puppet

fooferdoggie said:


> I was after crocs something easy for her to slip on her her swollen foot and found these.



Both are comfy (I have both).  But I prefer the Birks as I have small, narrow feet.  When my feet swell, both styles do come in handy so you are a sweetie for doing this for her!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It’s like you were watching someone’s grief. Very surreal. Hopefully the last one I’ll have to attend.




One can hope, but equally, one can doubt that this will be the case.

A heart-rending experience.


----------



## fooferdoggie

here are pics of the bike after the fact.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> I posted it here I think. wife and I crashed on our tandem bike a couple weeks ago. I landed on the end of the handlebar on my pubic bone got a huge hematoma and tons of bruising and hard to walk. wife cracked her knee bone. it was a site her in a wheel chair me pushing her using the wheel chair as a crutch a ice pack down my pants.



Ouch.

I'll be honest; tandems terrify the life out of me.  Certainly, it is not something I would readily contemplate.

However, I think you said that your wife was visually impaired, thus, cycling (by herself) may not be possible.


----------



## Apple fanboy

A bit of a lazy day today. Some photo editing. Went on a short walk. Still feeling the ill effects from Saturday's jab. Ulcers at the back of my throat so hurts when I swallow. Mrs AFB made me another jelly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> A bit of a lazy day today. Some photo editing. Went on a short walk. Still feeling the ill effects from Saturday's jab. Ulcers at the back of my throat so hurts when I swallow. Mrs AFB made me another jelly.




Saturday's jab and yesterday's funeral, both, I suspect.

Take care of yourself and be kind to yourself; for some, these are awful days and tough times.


----------



## Renzatic

Just got the first round of the Moderna vaccine shot into me. No adverse effects so far, other than it feeling like someone frogged me in the arm.

It's funny. I've been calling the local health department every couple of weeks since January trying to schedule a shot. At first, they told me I wasn't eligible, since I'm not 65 or older, and/or suffering from any debilitating conditions that could be aggravated by a case of the covids. Now, they don't even answer the phone anymore. It just rings and rings without even an automated message picking up to tell you what's what.

Yesterday, I'm at my local Publix, buying my usual sandwich of the week, and I see that the pharmacy there is offering the vaccine. I walk up to them, ask them if I'm eligible, they say yes, and put my name on the waiting list. I was expecting to hear from them about a week later, if they ever bothered calling me at all. But nope. Not even a full 24 hours later, they call me up, and I go on my merry way.

It's sad when the grocery store is more competent than the local government.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Clix Pix

Aw, Seb, that must have been a horrible and very sad time for both you and your wife.....definitely a member of the family has passed on to what we can hope is a nicer existence, free of pain and all that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

theSeb said:


> We had to make the decision to put down the wife’s horse on Sunday and watch him take his final breath, after I had been trying desperately to get him to stand up. He was an old boy at around 39 and we knew this day was coming, but we always thought that he would keep going for another year, and then another year. I tried to be strong for the wife, since she has owned him for 33 years, but I cried like a baby.
> 
> Goodbye Aztec. I hope that you are galloping around in a better place.




Around 39?  

That is an astonishing age for a horse (in fact, 33 is extraordinarily impressive) - I know a fair bit about horses, through my mother's work.

Anywa, that must have been heart-breaking for you both, but he sounds as though he enjoyed an amazing life with you.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Back to work today. Still not feeling great, but work needs doing. I have a stock take in Germany to organise tomorrow which is always a nightmare.
But my head would rather spend the day in bed.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Back to work today. Still not feeling great, but work needs doing. I have a stock take in Germany to organise tomorrow which is always a nightmare.
> But my head would rather spend the day in bed.




Perhaps you can spend Friday in bed, or head off early one of the days, if you still feel under the weather.



theSeb said:


> Yes, it is indeed a high age, especially for an Anglo Arab. According to the wife he is 37, but he got stuck at 37 for a few years now, so we would need to double check the passport and I am sure that he is two years younger than me, which would make him 39. He was nearly blind and half deaf and had arthritis, but he had the best care and attention in his old days.




A terrific age, actually.  

Sounds as though he had a wonderful life with you (and you with him).


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Yesterday, I'm at my local Publix, buying my usual sandwich of the week, and I see that the pharmacy there is offering the vaccine. I walk up to them, ask them if I'm eligible, they say yes, and put my name on the waiting list. I was expecting to hear from them about a week later, if they ever bothered calling me at all. But nope. Not even a full 24 hours later, they call me up, and I go on my merry way.



That's almost the same story as my daughter, who got her first jab on Monday. She'd been going daily to the Publix within walking distance, but on Saturday she stopped into a different one and spoke to the pharmacist who told her they didn't have anything but took her name and number. She was shocked to get the call on Monday telling her she could come in any time, but couldn't get there fast enough.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> That's almost the same story as my daughter, who got her first jab on Monday. She'd been going daily to the Publix within walking distance, but on Saturday she stopped into a different one and spoke to the pharmacist who told her they didn't have anything but took her name and number. She was shocked to get the call on Monday telling her she could come in any time, but couldn't get there fast enough.




They gave me a limit on when I had to be there, calling me at 2, and telling me I had to be there by 4.

I also had to wait for half an hour after my jab after telling them that I did have an allergic reaction to the DPT vaccine when I was 1. Guess the pharmacist wanted to be extra careful with me due to that.


----------



## Renzatic

Also, MY ARM HURTS SO BAD! IT FEELS LIKE SOMEONE PUNCHED ME, AND NOW I HAVE A BIG BRUISE! THIS IS HORRIBLE!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Have just had a lovely phone call with Other Brother, who opened by wryly asking how I am enjoying my monastic existence.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Perhaps you can spend Friday in bed, or head off early one of the days, if you still feel under the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> A terrific age, actually.
> 
> Sounds as though he had a wonderful life with you (and you with him).



Unlikely. Clocked up 14 hours today. Just finished.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Renzatic said:


> Also, MY ARM HURTS SO BAD! IT FEELS LIKE SOMEONE PUNCHED ME, AND NOW I HAVE A BIG BRUISE! THIS IS HORRIBLE!



At least it’s just your arm! Mine only hurts a bit (4 days later). But the other areas it caused issues with are a lot more painful!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hailstones today.  

Ugh.


----------



## lizkat

T-storms here but those are gone and now it's just a lot of wind, so much and so sustained that I had to take down some usually well mannered wind chimes that got to clanging as if for a five-alarm fire.  

On the to-do list for today, updating some iOS apps on assorted devices.

Belly-laugh du jour,  upon reading the "what's new" section of an update for a Shakespeare app on my iPad:

_*"Along with reciting quotes, Siri will now insult you with Shakespearean style."*_​
It's almost enough to make me want to fire up Siri on the device just to check that out!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hailstones today.
> 
> Ugh.



Wind and rain has battered us since last night on and off. I’m sure the magnolia blossom coming through will be done for.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Wind and rain has battered us since last night on and off. I’m sure the magnolia blossom coming through will be done for.




Yes, wind, rain, sleet showers, and hailstones.  

And battered is a good verb, in these circumstances.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, wind, rain, sleet showers, and hailstones.
> 
> And battered is a good verb, in these circumstances.



Indeed. Also how I like my fish! But need to
lose the mouth ulcers first.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. Also how I like my fish! But need to
> lose the mouth ulcers first.




Fish and chips....

Sigh.

Something to look forward to.....

Hope the mouth ulcers clear up (healthily and happily) soon for you.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Fish and chips....
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Something to look forward to.....
> 
> Hope the mouth ulcers clear up (healthily and happily) soon for you.



Thank you. Looking forward to being able to swallow pain free.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to being able to swallow pain free.




I can well imagine.

Hope that is possible very soon.

Mother loved fish and chips, and loved chicken wings and chips as well, so, these were treats she was given, well, roughly, around once a fortnight when I was home, and - I suspect - somewhat more frequently, when I wasn't around.


----------



## Renzatic

Apple fanboy said:


> At least it’s just your arm! Mine only hurts a bit (4 days later). But the other areas it caused issues with are a lot more painful!




Out of curiosity, what other issues did it cause? You don't have to answer if this is too personal a question. Like if it's a, you know, crotch issue or something.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Renzatic said:


> Out of curiosity, what other issues did it cause? You don't have to answer if this is too personal a question. Like if it's a, you know, crotch issue or something.



You pretty much hit the nail on the head! Ulcers in my mouth and elsewhere. They have subsided a little now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Out of curiosity, what other issues did it cause? You don't have to answer if this is too personal a question. Like if it's a, you know, crotch issue or something.



Poor @Apple fanboy; I remember descriptions of his ulcers on MR.

But, the question did give rise to a chuckle.


Apple fanboy said:


> You pretty much hit the nail on the head! Ulcers in my mouth and elsewhere. They have subsided a little now.



You poor thing.

Good luck with the recovery process.


----------



## Renzatic

Apple fanboy said:


> You pretty much hit the nail on the head! Ulcers in my mouth and elsewhere. They have subsided a little now.




Egh, that sucks. The most I had to contend with was my sore arm, which wasn't even all that bad. I was mostly whining for the attention.

Do you know which vaccine you were dosed with? I had the Moderna rev.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Poor @Apple fanboy; I remember descriptions of his ulcers on MR.
> 
> But, the question did give rise to a chuckle.
> 
> You poor thing.
> 
> Good luck with the recovery process.



It’s well on the way. 2-3 days to normality I’d say.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Renzatic said:


> Egh, that sucks. The most I had to contend with was my sore arm, which wasn't even all that bad. I was mostly whining for the attention.
> 
> Do you know which vaccine you were dosed with? I had the Moderna rev.



Oxford Astra Zeneca.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It’s well on the way. 2-3 days to normality I’d say.




Glad to hear it.

But, if memory serves, this is not - by any means - the first time you have been afflicted with such ulcers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Currently in West Wales at my parents cottage enjoying the fact after 3 months we can finally travel out of our local area. Not allowed to travel into England yet and vice versa so my parents are a bit jealous they can’t join us lol. Nice to be by the sea again!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee this Sunday afternoon, reading papers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

When chatting with Decent Brother this afternoon, he told me that he had phoned my 94 year old aunt - my father's sister, who is still sharp, acerbic and lucid - and, during their conversation, had asked her which - in her view, was worse to live through in terms of stress: The period of the second world war (rationing, war, stress, sudden and sometimes violent death, curtailed or limited travel, censorship), or now.

She replied that she finds "now", the time of this current pandemic, to be more stressful.


----------



## Pumbaa

Feeling bummed out. Found out that the local pub will be replaced by an Indian restaurant...

Sure, I like Indian food and have previously complained that there were no such options here. But losing the only decent place for food and drinks here? The Monkey's Paw I guess.



Scepticalscribe said:


> Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour.



“Decent Brother” sounds like a very good name for a band.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Pumbaa said:


> Feeling bummed out. Found out that the local pub will be replaced by an Indian restaurant...
> 
> Sure, I like Indian food and have previously complained that there were no such options here. But losing the only decent place for food and drinks here? The Monkey's Paw I guess.
> 
> 
> “Decent Brother” sounds like a very good name for a band.



I had the exact same experience back in my home town. A pub we always met up in and I even played football for them has now been sold and reopened as an Indian restaurant. It’s in a village on the outskirts but luckily there is another pub nearby that was adopted by the locals, still sad though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Feeling bummed out. Found out that the local pub will be replaced by an Indian restaurant...
> 
> Sure, I like Indian food and have previously complained that there were no such options here. But losing the only decent place for food and drinks here? The Monkey's Paw I guess.






The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I had the exact same experience back in my home town. A pub we always met up in and I even played football for them has now been sold and reopened as an Indian restaurant. It’s in a village on the outskirts but luckily there is another pub nearby that was adopted by the locals, still sad though.



While I love Indian food, and Indian restaurants, I hate to see lovely local pubs shut down.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Picked up organic milk (and cream), and the FT.

Preparing for my French class.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> But, if memory serves, this is not - by any means - the first time you have been afflicted with such ulcers.



Not at all. Just the first time in maybe 6-8 years to this degree.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I had the exact same experience back in my home town. A pub we always met up in and I even played football for them has now been sold and reopened as an Indian restaurant. It’s in a village on the outskirts but luckily there is another pub nearby that was adopted by the locals, still sad though.



Our local pub has closed. There is another one nearby, but I've never ventured in. I've only been 16 months.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Currently in West Wales at my parents cottage enjoying the fact after 3 months we can finally travel out of our local area. Not allowed to travel into England yet and vice versa so my parents are a bit jealous they can’t join us lol. Nice to be by the sea again!!



Enjoy. I miss the sea.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Not at all. Just the first time in maybe 6-8 years to this degree.




Is it especially bad, this time?

This evening, one of my fellow students in my French recounted how she had been in Italy, where she received  the vaccine, in the form of one shot (rather than two) which was deemed sufficient, as she already had contracted Covid while there, and was thought not to need a second shot.

Anyway, she said that the vaccine (or her reaction to it) was far worse than the bout of Covid she had suffered.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Our local pub has closed. There is another one nearby, but I've never ventured in. I've only been 16 months.




Covid closed, or closed closed?


----------



## Pumbaa

Ordered lots of stuff to improve my home office. Cancelled streaming package after hockey quarter final loss. Went through the menu of the pub-exterminating Indian place (website is up in advance, don’t think they expected anyone to find it). Still feeling bummed out.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Is it especially bad, this time?
> 
> This evening, one of my fellow students in my French recounted how she had been in Italy, where she received  the vaccine, in the form of one shot (rather than two) which was deemed sufficient, as she already had contracted Covid while there, and was thought not to need a second shot.
> 
> Anyway, she said that the vaccine (or her reaction to it) was far worse than the bout of Covid she had suffered.



Much worse. Maybe the second or third worse bought I’ve ever had.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Covid closed, or closed closed?



Closed period. She decided it was a lot of work for not much return. Currently converting it to into a house.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Is it especially bad, this time?
> 
> This evening, one of my fellow students in my French recounted how she had been in Italy, where she received  the vaccine, in the form of one shot (rather than two) which was deemed sufficient, as she already had contracted Covid while there, and was thought not to need a second shot.
> 
> Anyway, she said that the vaccine (or her reaction to it) was far worse than the bout of Covid she had suffered.



Everyone's reaction seems to be somewhat different, and it's interesting seeing the variations!  (Not so much fun dealing with whatever one's own particular response to the vaccination has been, though....!). 

So, SS, are yon on a list at a clinic or signed up at your doctor's practice, however they're doing it over there, to be getting your vaccination soon?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Much worse. Maybe the second or third worse bought I’ve ever had.



Ouch.

Commiserations, and not the sort of argument that would persuade Mrs AFB to get vaccinated.

(There was) Lots of vaccinated vocabulary - in tonight's French class; while - intellectually - I know that languages change, and am au fait with many of the changes that have taken place in English, I am still surprised at some of the changes in French since I last studied the language, oh, decades ago in school.

Reminds me of my own (severe) reactions to the rabies virus, a reaction quite unlike any other reaction I have ever had.


Apple fanboy said:


> Closed period. She decided it was a lot of work for not much return. Currently converting it to into a house.



That is a real pity.

I hate to see small, often much-loved - and much needed - local pubs close.  Greedy chains are an entirely different matter.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

At present, I am sipping Ethiopian coffee (with organic hot milk).

Last night, I watched a documentary on the Battle of the Somme, and earlier, - after my French class, as I was tired and didn't fancy cooking - I had ordered in sashimi from an excellent Japanese place that has adapted to Covid conditions by doing take outs/takeaways/deliveries.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> That is a real pity.
> 
> I hate to see small, often much-loved - and much needed - local pubs close. Greedy chains are an entirely different matter.




I quite agree.  Same with little general stores in or near villages in the US.  The big-box stores drove a lot of the little groceries out of business, or close to it, and the coup de grace was delivered to a whole bunch more when the USPS closed post offices that were part of or next door to a little general store.    

On the bright side,  a few new takeout places popped up in some of the villages near here during the pandemic, so all hope is not lost for a revival of interest in shopping over there as the recovery picks up steam.

I still miss the general stores though.  It's quite an art to maintain a store like that and turn even a tiny profit,  selling everything from barn boots and hardware to deli meats and birthday cards.   Some of the shops changed hands,  but the new proprietors ended up discovering they had more of "a vision" than a viable business plan in the face of competition from the behemoths,  so most of them have folded.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Writing lengthy emails to an old school friend.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I quite agree.  Same with little general stores in or near villages in the US.  The big-box stores drove a lot of the little groceries out of business, or close to it, and the coup de grace was delivered to a whole bunch more when the USPS closed post offices that were part of or next door to a little general store.
> 
> On the bright side,  a few new takeout places popped up in some of the villages near here during the pandemic, so all hope is not lost for a revival of interest in shopping over there as the recovery picks up steam.
> 
> I still miss the general stores though.  It's quite an art to maintain a store like that and turn even a tiny profit,  selling everything from barn boots and hardware to deli meats and birthday cards.   Some of the shops changed hands,  but the new proprietors ended up discovering they had more of "a vision" than a viable business plan in the face of competition from the behemoths,  so most of them have folded.




Agree re small, local stores, as well.  

And, indeed, some larger stores, which often provided a safe, social public space for women, a socially acceptable, yet very pleasant, place where they could meet, have a tea of coffee, chat, and indeed, dream, whiling away many a pleasant hour.

I remember such "shopping" with my mother; looking at clothes was often just an excuse to get out, take some "public space" air, see people, meet with some of her female friends, by accident or arrangement, and chat, or share news, or offer (or receive) a consoling or counselling shoulder.


----------



## Alli

Had a great PT session today. First time without constant shoulder pains in months!


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> I quite agree.  Same with little general stores in or near villages in the US.  The big-box stores drove a lot of the little groceries out of business, or close to it, and the coup de grace was delivered to a whole bunch more when the USPS closed post offices that were part of or next door to a little general store.
> 
> On the bright side,  a few new takeout places popped up in some of the villages near here during the pandemic, so all hope is not lost for a revival of interest in shopping over there as the recovery picks up steam.
> 
> I still miss the general stores though.  It's quite an art to maintain a store like that and turn even a tiny profit,  selling everything from barn boots and hardware to deli meats and birthday cards.   Some of the shops changed hands,  but the new proprietors ended up discovering they had more of "a vision" than a viable business plan in the face of competition from the behemoths,  so most of them have folded.



When I was a kid, we had a “variety store” in my small town, run by an old woman who had been doing it as long as anybody could remember. She loved it when kids came in, and had a selection of candy for a penny. So you’d see a little kid plop 5-6 pennies on the counter and she’d smile as she slowly helped them look over all the options to get their handful of candy.

I bought a lot of sports cards there over the years too, and she had a lot of other little necessities. It closed a number of years ago when she had to retire due to old age.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Back to riding 20 miles a day. my hematoma has shrunk well. the PT guy said riding is about the best thing I can do for it. but the skin that was very numb is coming back to life and hurting like hell. he told me the skin after lots of activity will tighten up and that causes al the pains. but man its worse then it was last week.
  got a decent check from the bike insurance company to repair our bike. Now if the wife would just hurry and heal up.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Work today and tomorrow. Then a nice long four day weekend. Sadly the wonderful weather we had yesterday won’t still be here on Friday. Plenty to keep me busy inside and out though as long as it’s dry.
I certainly won’t be rushing out to any crowded places as things open up though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Work today and tomorrow. Then a nice long four day weekend. Sadly the wonderful weather we had yesterday won’t still be here on Friday. Plenty to keep me busy inside and out though as long as it’s dry.




Yes, yesterday was beautiful, wasn't it?

Already overcast and threatening rain.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I certainly won’t be rushing out to any crowded places as things open up though.



No.

Nor I.


----------



## Apple fanboy

It’s actually lovely and sunny here today as well. Lunchtime walk in a bit, work permitting.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> I quite agree.  Same with little general stores in or near villages in the US.  The big-box stores drove a lot of the little groceries out of business, or close to it, and the coup de grace was delivered to a whole bunch more when the USPS closed post offices that were part of or next door to a little general store.
> 
> On the bright side,  a few new takeout places popped up in some of the villages near here during the pandemic, so all hope is not lost for a revival of interest in shopping over there as the recovery picks up steam.
> 
> I still miss the general stores though.  It's quite an art to maintain a store like that and turn even a tiny profit,  selling everything from barn boots and hardware to deli meats and birthday cards.   Some of the shops changed hands,  but the new proprietors ended up discovering they had more of "a vision" than a viable business plan in the face of competition from the behemoths,  so most of them have folded.



Unfortunately it’s a choice made by businesses and customers where  small stores can’t compete price wise. The customers could choose to continue supporting  the smaller family run business, but the appeal of lower prices and in some cases more choice is too strong.


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> Unfortunately it’s a choice made by businesses and customers where  small stores can’t compete price wise. The customers could choose to continue the smaller family run business, but the appeal of lower prices and in some cases more choice is too strong.



I like to go to an actual store. A lot of people would rather have all their needs delivered to them in boxes from Amazon.

Funny thing - I see so many people that just buy EVERYTHING from Amazon. I mean... you’ve got the internet. You can’t find another vendor? You’re not even curious what the competition offers?


----------



## Apple fanboy

SuperMatt said:


> I like to go to an actual store. A lot of people would rather have all their needs delivered to them in boxes from Amazon.
> 
> Funny thing - I see so many people that just buy EVERYTHING from Amazon. I mean... you’ve got the internet. You can’t find another vendor? You’re not even curious what the competition offers?



And that’s why Amazon keeps getting stronger and stronger. 2 years ago 30% of our business was on Amazon. Now we are closer to 50%. Sad for our (more profitable) direct business and resellers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> And that’s why Amazon keeps getting stronger and stronger. 2 years ago 30% of our business was on Amazon. Now we are closer to 50%. Sad for our (more profitable) direct business and resellers.




Agreed, unfortunately.

Had a lovely chat for around an hour with an academic friend with whom I used to drink wine, and have coffee; there was much to discuss, not least the fact that we both detest BJ, and are looking forward to a time when we can meet (even outdoors) for a glass of wine or cup of coffee.


----------



## hulugu

Installed a new dishwasher because our old one was just sort of lamely throwing water around, and making weird noises. And, also bought a new refrigerator. 

On Saturday, I got my COVID-19 shot, so I expect to get more from Soros Inc., though I'm waiting to hit the Windows chimes from my brand-new Bill Gates implant. Can I buy .Mac and get the Mac bong? 

I also flew around, and nearly killed a rental car trying to 4-wheel through a dirt parking lot behind a CBP truck, and didn't see the giant car-killing pothole. My buddy claims I caught air.


----------



## Renzatic

hulugu said:


> I also flew around, and nearly killed a rental car trying to 4-wheel through a dirt parking lot behind a CBP truck, and didn't see the giant car-killing pothole. My buddy claims I caught air.




Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that what you're supposed to do with rental cars?


----------



## hulugu

Renzatic said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that what you're supposed to do with rental cars?




That was my briefing on the subject, yes. 

A few years ago, a federal agent jumped in my car so we could get lunch and gave me a wonderfully backhanded complement—"you drive like a cop." I had to tell him that I was just driving like cabbies in Egypt.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> I like to go to an actual store. A lot of people would rather have all their needs delivered to them in boxes from Amazon.
> 
> Funny thing - I see so many people that just buy EVERYTHING from Amazon. I mean... you’ve got the internet. You can’t find another vendor? You’re not even curious what the competition offers?



I am not an Amazon spokesperson,  but Amazon is killing their competition, especially brick and mortar retailers. In the last year we have been buying 90% of all goods excluding groceries from Amazon and  it boils down to several things:

Paying to be a Prime member which  also gets you access to their original  video offerings.
Huge selection, other retailers can’t compete against.
In many cases prices marked below retail. However, sometimes lower prices can be found at other online vendors.
Significant convenience, no spending 2 hours in the car seeking a retailer who has what I want.
In many cases, especially for clothes and shoes, no question asked free returns, so if it does not fit, or you don’t  like how it looks or feels, easy returns. You don’t even have to repack it if you don’t want to. They will pack it for you at the UPS Store.
In the last month I purchased all with free shipping:

a wide mouth gasolene funnel for use with the car,
Kingsford charcoal chimney starter
a pair of sketcher’s loafers
Replacement spray wand for a presurized spray bottle
3 pack of Schmidt’s deodorant
Aluminum and iron bird water bowl on stand  (replacing existing  bowl).
ear buds
Red dragon gaming mouse
Replaced under Amazon extended warranty: Arris cable modem and router
Rolled bamboo fence 6’ tall X 8’ long
4pack of 100w equivalent LED light bulbs
30 pack of 4” peat pots for starting plants
emergency hand crank radio.
replacement Smokey Joe grill
1 gallon of oil eater to remove oil off the driveway
3 pack of pledge revitalizing oil for wood


----------



## hulugu

On Amazon, I had to buy new speakers after I blew the amp in one playing Hu's version of "Sad, but True" way too loud while the wife and kid were away. I suspect it was the sustained throat-singing, and my poor little amp went "oop." 

I ordered a pair on Sunday night. They arrived Monday mid-morning. I could barely get out of bed, and drag my ass to Best Buy in that time. 
Amazon is a terrible company, but they're amazing as a logistics chain and they sell nearly everything.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Over the past year, I have chosen not to shop at Amazon if I can find (acquire, purchase) something locally, instead.

Have just had a sobering (phone) chat with a good friend of mine (he is a senior police officer)  - who is currently home on leave - and with whom I had worked abroad; he had grim tales of colleagues (two of whom I knew, for I had also worked with them) who contracted Covid, (abroad), one of whom subsequently died, and one of whom is currently critical and it is thought that he may not pull through - while a third had earlier suffered a cardiac arrest, a serious heart attack.


----------



## DT

Howdy folks!

Decided to pop back in   I've been back online for a week or so (after a week trip), but have NOT gone back to a few sites since before I left, including MR, as I think I'm 100% done there.  Kind of just laying low in general, had some amazingly fun travel, a couple of birthdays, some catch up work, amazing weather so been knocking around outside/at the beach, just haven't been very social online, but having a great time IRL


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Over the past year, I have chosen not to shop at Amazon if I can find (acquire, purchase) something locally, instead.
> 
> Have just had a sobering chat with a good friend of mine (he is a senior police officer)  - and is currently home on leave - with whom I had worked abroad; he had grim tales of colleagues (two of whom I knew, for I had also worked with them) who contracted Covid, (abroad), one of whom subsequently died, and one of whom is currently critical and it is thought that he may not pull through - while a third had earlier suffered a cardiac arrest, a serious heart attack.



Sorry to hear that. Difficult times for many. I don’t think Easter will do much for the r number either.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Sorry to hear that. Difficult times for many. I don’t think Easter will do much for the r number either.




Agreed.  



DT said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Decided to pop back in   I've been back online for a week or so (after a week trip), but have NOT gone back to a few sites since before I left, including MR, as I think I'm 100% done there.  Kind of just laying low in general, had some amazingly fun travel, a couple of birthdays, some catch up work, amazing weather so been knocking around outside/at the beach, just haven't been very social online, but having a great time IRL




Good to see you.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> Amazon is a terrible company, but they're amazing as a logistics chain and they sell nearly everything.




A few years ago when their new same day services had just started, me and the partner at-the-time were in SF, doing a pitch for our VR tech, the speakers for our setup got left behind, needed them for max impact, so we ordered a pair, same day was an option, but 2 HOUR was also an option for like another $12, used that - guy comes up in a van in like an hour, it was astonishing.  I asked if he was just driving around with a van full of electronics, like a in-air refueling vessel ...


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Unfortunately it’s a choice made by businesses and customers where  small stores can’t compete price wise. The customers could choose to continue supporting  the smaller family run business, but the appeal of lower prices and in some cases more choice is too strong.






SuperMatt said:


> Funny thing - I see so many people that just buy EVERYTHING from Amazon. I mean... you’ve got the internet. You can’t find another vendor? You’re not even curious what the competition offers?




A few things for, re: Amazon ...

It's often not price, it's just availability.  There are no, or have never really been, any small stores local to me - for example, from recent purchases - to purchase:  a multi input/output 3.5mm audio switcher, a replacement ice/drip tray for the fridge

And then, when it is something I could probably source locally:  Rubbermaid 18g totes for example, is Home Depot or Walmart really any better in terms of faceless, big giant, mom-and-pop destroying corporations?  It's kind of the same with some grocery items, our options are regional stores, that don't have some products and don't really special order (they not Walmart sized, but still very large companies with hundreds of locations) , Publix doesn't care they don't stock Monster Ultra Blue Zero Sugar (don't ask ...), and you have to go through distribution channels, so might as well use Amazon.

And sure, sometimes it's price and/or their awesome logistics and/or - and this is important in a time where you have to be careful about online activity - I like having a single transaction source.  Seriously, I've actually avoided ordering from some small sites, with poorly implemented paymetn systems who don't even offer Amazon or PayPal as an option - I get it, there's a fee, but I don't need another attack vector because your "computer wizard son-in-law" implemented some half-assed CC processing system.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Working today but off on Tuesday so a nice 4 day weekend


----------



## Clix Pix

I've been a Prime member for some years now, and although I bought things through Amazon that I couldn't get locally, it really wasn't until the pandemic that I really started buying a lot more through Amazon, even stuff that normally I would've gone to an area store to purchase.  it's just so convenient, especially now, to be able to look on the site, find the item, check the price, and if it's something electric or electronic, read the reviews, then simply click the "buy" button and that's it.   Saves time, saves masking-up, saves getting to the store and discovering that they don't have the right item after all (SO annoying!)  and saves potential exposure to the virus, which is still a concern even though I'm fully vaccinated.  What's not to love?  Package arrives on the doorstep in a day or two....   Or, even the same day.  Last week I wanted something, but wasn't in a particular rush for it, just happened to decide to order it, and was startled to see that it was available for same-day delivery.  I had it in my hands a few hours later.  Wow!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A glorious day, hence, I headed into the farmers' market.

Fruit (oranges, blood oranges, lemons, apples mangoes), vegetables, (tomatoes, lamb's lettuce, aubergine (eggplant), courgette (zucchini), red peppers, green peppers, chard, leeks, onions, carrots, parsnips, baby beets, garlic, olives, anchovies, and parsley, were bought, as was bread from the French bakery, and eggs. 

And I treated myself to a few cheeses today:

Two different types of Gorgonzola Cremosa, Bleu d'Auvergne, St Nectaire, Camembert Rustique, some young Durrus, a young Comte, and Dent du Chat.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I unearthed my (prescription) sunglasses, having hunted for them last night - sunny conditions meant that they were worn today.

The real issue - for wearing with masks - was to find a second set of lanyards, so that they wouldn't fall off my nose; I didn't want to remove the pair of lanyards (and - worse, as a consequence - run the risk of losing them) on my 'ordinary' glasses.

Anyway, second set of lanyards located, and, thus equipped, I sallied forth, attired in sunglasses, lanyards and mask.


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> And I treated myself to a few cheeses today:
> 
> Two different types of Gorgonzola Cremosa, Bleu d'Auvergne, St Nectaire, Camembert Rustique, some young Durrus, a young Comte, and …










> Dent du Chat



But, no casu martzu?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> ​
> But, no casu martzu?




No, as it happens, that wasn't on my list for today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Happy Easter to all and sundry on these threads and in this forum.


----------



## Clix Pix

It is a lovely sunny and warmish day today -- a perfect Easter Sunday -- and in a short time I'll be going out with camera in hand to commune some more with my beloved cherry blossoms and tulip magnolias, which are around for such a short time.  Unfortunately a cold snap of a couple of really cold nights and days has affected the majority of the tulip magnolia blossoms so that they have been damaged.  There is one tree, though, which has been a little behind the others so that many of the buds had not yet begun to open and bloom so now that it is warmer again I am hoping to find some more delights on that particular tree.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Lovely day here too. Spent it gardening and some photography. Whats even better, is there is no work tomorrow!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned for around an hour, and we had a lovely chat.


----------



## Alli

Today I'm going to the license bureau to get my tag renewed (can't do it by mail this year). Then I'm going for a blood draw for my doctor's appointment on Wednesday. Lastly I'm going to the drug store to buy up all the remaining Easter candy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now, my sister-in-law has just phoned for a lovely chat of around an hour and a half.


----------



## Edd

Through our COVID tracker at work I’ve been informed that I had contact with a positive person so I’m quarantined from work, potentially for another 8 days.

My 6 year old Sony TV has chosen today to shit the bed. LG OLED, anyone?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd said:


> Through our COVID tracker at work I’ve been informed that I had contact with a positive person so I’m quarantined from work, potentially for another 8 days.
> 
> My 6 year old Sony TV has chosen today to shit the bed. LG OLED, anyone?




Stay safe & take care.

I spent an enjoyable hour or so pottering around preparing dinner; nice, relaxed cooking.


----------



## Alli

Edd said:


> Through our COVID tracker at work I’ve been informed that I had contact with a positive person so I’m quarantined from work, potentially for another 8 days.
> 
> My 6 year old Sony TV has chosen today to shit the bed. LG OLED, anyone?



Hopefully it wasn’t extended contact and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> Hopefully it wasn’t extended contact and you’ll be fine.



I totally am, I think. Should have mentioned this contact occurred in what’s called an inoculation room at the pharmaceutical manufacturing company I work at. We were dressed like Dustin Hoffman in Outbreak so super sterile environment and gowning. I consider this a formality and appreciate a few paid days off.


----------



## shadow puppet

I am reading the news about last night's 4am earthquake with a cocked eyebrow.  It felt a lot bigger than the reported 4.0 and I've been through several quakes.  But it was fairly close.  Less than 10 miles away.  Even freaked out the Labrador kid.


----------



## DT

Oh so much, work, workout, homework ... but now ...

It's ...

April 7th 2021
National Beer Day


----------



## DT

In additional to my existing stock of terrific beers:  IPAs (of various types) from Stone, Dogfish Head, Lagunitas, Sierra Nevada, I picked up Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock ... from BA:






Anything over 90 is excellent, as you approach 94-95, it becomes transcendent.  But 97?  This may be my last post ...


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> In additional to my existing stock of terrific beers:  IPAs (of various types) from Stone, Dogfish Head, Lagunitas, Sierra Nevada, I picked up Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock ... from BA:
> 
> View attachment 4337
> 
> 
> Anything over 90 is excellent, as you approach 94-95, it becomes transcendent.  But 97?  This may be my last post ...








like this?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> In additional to my existing stock of terrific beers:  IPAs (of various types) from Stone, Dogfish Head, Lagunitas, Sierra Nevada, I picked up Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock ... from BA:
> 
> View attachment 4337
> 
> 
> Anything over 90 is excellent, as you approach 94-95, it becomes transcendent.  But 97?  This may be my last post ...



Sigh.

Sublime.


----------



## DT




----------



## DT

P_X said:


> View attachment 4339
> 
> 
> like this?




I don't believe that even exists ...


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> I don't believe that even exists ...











						Zombie Dust
					

Zombie Dust from 3 Floyds Brewery, Indiana is a slightly hoppy American Pale Ale, medium in color, with an ABV of 6.2%




					halftimebeverage.com
				



If you don't live in a prudish state like I do, you can order it.  I have to order to a friend's address in a neighboring state. Another reason I miss Chicago.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Zombie Dust
> 
> 
> Zombie Dust from 3 Floyds Brewery, Indiana is a slightly hoppy American Pale Ale, medium in color, with an ABV of 6.2%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halftimebeverage.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't live in a prudish state like I do, you can order it.  I have to order to a friend's address in a neighboring state. Another reason I miss Chicago.




Ahh, yeah, I tried to get Pliny the Elder from Russian River Brewing out of CA, just can't be shipped anywhere that I have a connection:


----------



## Edd

Holding onto ski season as tight as I can. But, today will be my last day I think. 42 ski days this year, which is good for me. March was awful for the New Hampshire snowpack.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered coffee.  

Reading books, and other stuff.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> A few years ago when their new same day services had just started, me and the partner at-the-time were in SF, doing a pitch for our VR tech, the speakers for our setup got left behind, needed them for max impact, so we ordered a pair, same day was an option, but 2 HOUR was also an option for like another $12, used that - guy comes up in a van in like an hour, it was astonishing.  I asked if he was just driving around with a van full of electronics, like a in-air refueling vessel ...




In the late-90's when Amazon delivered a book to me in less than 24-hours, it was astonishing. The idea of delivery in two hours is just shocking. I can't even wrap my head around it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

hulugu said:


> In the late-90's when Amazon delivered a book to me in less than 24-hours, it was astonishing. The idea of delivery in two hours is just shocking. I can't even wrap my head around it.



Do you remember when you could pop to a shop and get something in 5 minutes? Thanks to Amazon that will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> In the late-90's when Amazon delivered a book to me in less than 24-hours, it was astonishing. The idea of delivery in two hours is just shocking. I can't even wrap my head around it.




Logistics (especially in combination with the internet ) in general sort of amazes me, and I'm supposed to be an expert (hahaha, we sold a HUGE web project years ago due to our "logistics expertise" ...), I mean, think about it ...

I click a button on a website, that in itself, is kind of a miracle given the complexity of the internet infrastructure, DNS, computers, code, a maze of wires, fiber, routers - that's converted into a physical request for an item to be moved into a box, loaded on a truck/aircraft - it then proceeds back to you through the air, across roads, to your door.   I used to love the abstraction and simplification that used by [I believe it was] FedEx, "It's all just atoms ..."


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Do you remember when you could pop to a shop and get something in 5 minutes?




I don't.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Do you remember when you could pop to a shop and get something in 5 minutes?



Something to cherish.

Time, - and its elasticity and the perception of its passing - is an amazing thing.

And these days, it can take days and days.

Actually, just now, I am really annoyed; yesterday, I placed an order with a (local) coffee business - precisely because they are small and local (and, I mistakenly thought, geographically convenient for rapid deliveries), for, as a consequence, rather erroneously, I thought I could expect to receive it today, or perhaps tomorrow.

Anyway, I have been informed that I can expect to receive it by Tuesday evening by DHL.  A phone call failed to resolve anything, for I was offered excuses rather than apologies.


----------



## Huntn

Heading for the gym, then back to work on my new planting bed, am actually making progress! 


​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Still spitting teeth at that local coffee company.

As it happens, their office (and roastery) is less than ten miles from my address yet they insist (most unhelpfully) that a five day expedition excursion with DHL is the only way that they can send my coffee to me.  

Their attitude ('that's your problem') and tone irked me even more than their refusal to want to see that taking five days to complete a journey of under ten miles for a coffee delivery is ludicrous.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Still spitting teeth at that local coffee company.
> 
> As it happens, their office (and roastery) is less than ten miles from my address yet they insist (most unhelpfully) that a five day expedition excursion with DHL is the only way that they can send my coffee to me.
> 
> Their attitude ('that's your problem') and tone irked me even more than their refusal to want to see that taking five days to complete a journey of under ten miles for a coffee delivery is ludicrous.



So they don’t have a customer counter?


----------



## shadow puppet

Getting a hair cut this afternoon.  Last one was in November.  I currently look like an aging hippie.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> So they don’t have a customer counter?



A mobile (cell) number I tracked down, with an unsympathetic person - with an unhelpful attitude - on the other end of the line.  


shadow puppet said:


> Getting a hair cut this afternoon.  Last one was in November.  I currently look like an aging hippie.



I feel your pain.

My last haircut was mid December.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a beer and trying to calm down.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned Decent Brother (chatted for about an hour) to thank him for the (mixed) crate of wine that arrived today, and emailed Other Brother and my German sister-in-law to thank them for their parcel (books and 70% dark chocolate) that also arrived today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Car booked in to replace the faulty petrol flap actuator for Wednesday as it won't open at all now. Looks like I'll be slumming it in Mrs AFB Kia until then.

First curtain pole up. Two more to go. Not looking forward to the big one which is next.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Still seething re that local coffee company.

This morning, I headed into the city to the farmers' market:

Eggs (free range, organic, local), salad greens, tomatoes, cucumber, chard, small beets, onions, carrots, blood oranges, lemons, parsley, olives (both black and green, the latter stuffed with anchovies), fish, black pepper corns, French bread, and fresh coffee - Colombian, rather than my more usual Ethiopian, because the proprietor recommended it - (because I cannot expect to receive my coffee order before Tuesday) were all purchased.

Meanwhile, the coffee company which lies less than ten miles from my house - following my phone call, yesterday afternoon, I was furious, (which is not a state I normally find myself in, and nor do I like to feel such powerfully negative emotions, it takes a lot to infuriate me, but, thus, and therefore, it also takes me a while to calm down when I do become angry) - probably recalling the unpleasant phone call yesterday when I had phoned to ask whether other, alternative, arrangements might be possible so that I could receive my coffee yesterday, having ordered it the day before, given that they are local, and very close - they normally guarantee next day delivery ("that's your problem", when I said that I couldn't click and collect; "do you expect us to prioritise your order?" - well, yes, it is local, you should be able to do local deliveries yourself; and - when I commented that coffee companies from London and Dublin had been commendably swift in the past "well, I'm sure they'll be happy with your business") - wrote, unexpectedly, (probably after some thought) an email today which attempted to strike a slightly more emollient tone.


----------



## Alli

Flash floods here, so any plans I might have made have been washed away.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Phoned Decent Brother (chatted for about an hour) to thank him for the (mixed) crate of wine that arrived today, and emailed Other Brother and my German sister-in-law to thank them for their parcel (books and 70% dark chocolate) that also arrived today.



I laugh every time I read this and  think about poor indecent brother.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Flash floods here, so any plans I might have made have been washed away.



Better your plans than you.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> I laugh every time I read this and  think about poor indecent brother.




Well, I am close to one brother - and I didn't want to name him here, hence Decent Brother - because he has the character, decency, kindness and generosity of my father (qualites that are too little appreciated in men, I think) - hence, he was baptised with this appellation on these threads, although, this past year, or two, since my mother died, my relationship with my other brother (who is not indecent, it is just that we weren't as close) has improved considerably, and we are kind and thoughtful to  - and considerate of - one another.

This afternoon, a very good college friend phoned from Oslo, where he now lives and works, and we chatted for the best part of two hours, very welcome and much appreciated and thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Clix Pix

SS, I guess in your community they don't have any sort of delivery service such as "Door Dash," where a customer can order something -- usually a meal from a restaurant or carryout place, but they also probably do service coffee shops, bakeries, etc.,  as well -- and the shop has a contract with Door Dash so that it does not need to have hired employees specifically for delivering to local customers;  the customer pays the delivery fee, of course.   Some small shops do not want or cannot hire extra staff only for the occasional local delivery and even during COVID-19 they've been able to manage by offering curbside delivery which does work for most people who have cars and can easily get to the shop.   Yes, those who for whatever reasons don't have a vehicle or don't drive are at a disadvantage in this ever-increasing vehicle-reliant era.  In my area, it would be very difficult to live without a car at one's disposal. 

That said, now the new trend, after years and years of building vehicle-focused suburban communities, seems to be going back to the concept of creating a walkable "village" of mixed housing and shops so that the reliance on vehicles to even just simply go out to pick up some food is lessened.   There's an area not too far from where I live, which used to be just some odds-and-ends of warehouses, a few old houses, an old movie theatre, which was eventually bought up by some savvy developers and has now been re-emerging as "Mosaic," a walkable community with townhouses, condo apartments, rental apartments, shops, restaurants, a brand-new movie theatre, a regular grocery store and an organic market, a "doc-in-the-box" walk-in medical services facility,  etc., etc...... One could easily live there and never need to drive anywhere to get basic necessities and have nice meals in restaurants.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Phoned Decent Brother (chatted for about an hour) to thank him for the (mixed) crate of wine that arrived today, and emailed Other Brother and my German sister-in-law to thank them for their parcel (books and 70% dark chocolate) that also arrived today.



Methinks you have a birthday coming soon, right?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Methinks you have a birthday coming soon, right?




How very right you are.  

Tomorrow, as it happens.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> How very right you are.
> 
> Tomorrow, as it happens.



Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Happy early birthday!!!
> 
> View attachment 4400




Thank you. 

Some beer (and crisps, chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins) have just been delivered.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And wine (plus books and chocolate) were delivered yesterday.


----------



## Clix Pix

I knew it was around this time, that you were an April baby!  Tomorrow I shall wish you a happy birthday on The Day!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I knew it was around this time, that you were an April baby!  Tomorrow I shall wish you a happy birthday on The Day!




Why, thank you very much; how very kind of you.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> How very right you are.
> 
> Tomorrow, as it happens.




What a nice time of year for a birthday!  Spring flowers popping up even if there's still the odd cold or even snowy day some years.

Anyway many happy returns of the day proper if i don't pop back in here tomorrow.

So much going on now trying to clear away winter debris and unmulch a few less tender things before the guy comes to rake up and  then mow for the first time.  Some things about life don't change despite the pandemic and a lot of them seem to be in my yard.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> What a nice time of year for a birthday!  Spring flowers popping up even if there's still the odd cold or even snowy day some years.
> 
> Anyway many happy returns of the day proper if i don't pop back in here tomorrow.
> 
> So much going on now trying to clear away winter debris and unmulch a few less tender things before the guy comes to rake up and  then mow for the first time.  Some things about life don't change despite the pandemic and a lot of them seem to be in my yard.




Yes, it is.

I have filled these threads (and also posted at length in the place some of us are exiled - or, self-exiled - from) with loud protestations re my passionate and profound loathing of winter, but, to balance that, I do love spring, (and not only for the better quality of brightening light, warmth, lengthening days, daffodils, and yes, my birthday, too...), actually, I adore spring, and Easter, and those glorious flowers - daffodils, cherry blossoms, tulips - that come into bloom at this time of year.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on my first long ride 40 miles saw all kinds f things going to a new area. a cruise ship getting built? Addis campus and sculptures. not sure what the pinwheels for saw them in two different places. the sign was knocked down.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> How very right you are.
> 
> Tomorrow, as it happens.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Happy birthday!




Why, thank you, very much.

Very kind of you.  Much appreciated.


----------



## shadow puppet

The Labrador kid staying with me, just took me for a walk.  A good time enjoying the neighborhood outdoors was had by all.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> Why, thank you, very much.
> 
> Very kind of you.  Much appreciated.



yes happy bday. don't get too drunk. my birthday is this month. go to find some place I can eat thats a tough one.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> yes happy bday. don't get too drunk. my birthday is this month. go to find some place I can eat thats a tough one.




Thank you.


----------



## Alli

This is the month of birthdays in my family, with my oldest nephew and me being the outliers. My son’s birthday was the 9th, my youngest nephew’s was the 10th, daughter’s is the 13th, mother’s is the 26th, and brother’s is the 28th. When my mother and brother’s birthdays come around, we will all be a good distance post-jab and can finally all get together. Mother turns 87 and my brother hits the big 60.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> This is the month of birthdays in my family, with my oldest nephew and me being the outliers. My son’s birthday was the 9th, my youngest nephew’s was the 10th, daughter’s is the 13th, mother’s is the 26th, and brother’s is the 28th. When my mother and brother’s birthdays come around, we will all be a good distance post-jab and can finally all get together. Mother turns 87 and my brother hits the big 60.




An excellent month for a birthday, though I say so myself.

Both brothers have telephoned, which is lovely, and I had a good chat with each of them.


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> How very right you are.
> 
> Tomorrow, as it happens.



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ronntaylor said:


> Happy Birthday!




Thank you.


----------



## Alli

Went to the Five Rivers Delta today. Gorgeous area. My main purpose was to scope out the kayak launch, which is wonderful, so tomorrow morning I will be heading into the water.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Went to the Five Rivers Delta today. Gorgeous area. My main purpose was to scope out the kayak launch, which is wonderful, so tomorrow morning I will be heading into the water. View attachment 4426View attachment 4427View attachment 4428



Looks like fun. Watch out for gators.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hailstones, sleet, frozen water from the skies.  Ugh.

But, here in my study, coffee, books, and the French language beckon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, on a frigid April afternoon, a delivery of coffee has arrived.


----------



## DT

@Scepticalscribe Belated Happy Birthday wishes, I was bit "offline" (see next post), so missed the actual day


----------



## DT

So the wife and I had our 1st Moderna shot a few weeks, ago, very little reaction from either of us, a little soreness at the injection site, honestly, not more pain level than a typical workout  (just a little more isolated).

This past Friday, ~6p, we got our second, had a great dinner, everything good so far, woke up on Sat, felt a little extra tired, but I still carried on with my morning plans:  mowing the back, taking out a few small limbs/trimming this one area, it was pretty tough, but I pressed through.

Wow, then about 1-2p, I got my ass kicked.   Like severe flu-like aches, pains, ran a 100-102 fever all afternoon, into the evening - Sunday was more of the same, just an across the board reduction of all the symptoms (i.e., less fever, less aches), I actually slept hours during the day which I haven't done in years.

Wife didn't have any extreme issues, other than (well both of us), a super tight, slightly swollen, red, injection area.  Interestingly , a friends of ours, got their second, he had no issues, she did (just like mine, like a 48 hour flu type thing), and in their case he's the 5 year senior to her (like me to my wife), so it was flipped.

Seems pretty random.  For reference, we're both in pretty good shape, I don't complain about minor aches, pains, it comes with my age, I'm rarely sick, take few meds (only OTC like the occasional Zyrtec or Ibuprofen), but holy smokes, this was a pretty good kick-in-the-pants 

Oh yeah, that mowing, see next post


----------



## DT

DT said:


> I've had a Greenworks blower and then later picked up a string trimmer, and then later again, a [chain] pole saw, they all use their 40v battery pack. So it's cool, the initial blower purchase (for Dad's day, hahaha ...) had the battery and charger, so I got the other two as "tool only", so around $89 for each.  The pack charges quick, has a charge indicator __and__ has bluetooth and an app, so I can check the exact state, condition, etc., from my iPhone
> 
> Well, I was out of gas for the mower, it was empty, the main can was empty, it's a decent little simple B&S motor'ed push mower (no bag, manual push) we've had for a few years (even just put on a new blade), but in an effort to green up a little more, not deal with starting/gas/oil/smell/noise, we just scored a Greenworks electric mower - from Woot!  ~50% off, arrived today.  It has two packs, a 4.0a and a 2.0a and another charger, so now I'll have 2/3/4 amp batteries, two chargers (hell, another battery and charger is $100 and we got the mower for $199).  Plus this mower bags, and where we normally don't worry about it that much, we've had an excess of leaves fall this year, so one good bagging mow will be nice).




Quoted for context.

It's terrific, I used it for the front mid-week, then on Saturday (at the beginning of my downward spiral, hahaha ...) I mowed the back, bag works great, really cleaned up the leaves.

Get this:  I mowed the back, then moved the battery to the pole saw, cut a decent amount of small limbs out of this area we're cleaning up, then moved it to the string trimmer, THEN moved it to the blower, did the whole drive AND the whole deck!  Same charge, one battery, that's super fantastic.  Quiet (well, it's like a really loud fan), no smell, backup power as needed (with 3 batteries), mulch/side/bag options, I'm all in on the electric stuff, T is pretty "green" she dug on it.


----------



## DT

And speaking of being green 

I was somehoe able to facilitate the final details of our new ride on Saturday, through a fevered haze - er, who knows what I actually agreed too ... will post over the car thread with details


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> So the wife and I had our 1st Moderna shot a few weeks, ago, very little reaction from either of us, a little soreness at the injection site, honestly, not more pain level than a typical workout  (just a little more isolated).
> 
> This past Friday, ~6p, we got our second, had a great dinner, everything good so far, woke up on Sat, felt a little extra tired, but I still carried on with my morning plans:  mowing the back, taking out a few small limbs/trimming this one area, it was pretty tough, but I pressed through.
> 
> Wow, then about 1-2p, I got my ass kicked.   Like severe flu-like aches, pains, ran a 100-102 fever all afternoon, into the evening - Sunday was more of the same, just an across the board reduction of all the symptoms (i.e., less fever, less aches), I actually slept hours during the day which I haven't done in years.
> 
> Wife didn't have any extreme issues, other than (well both of us), a super tight, slightly swollen, red, injection area.  Interestingly , a friends of ours, got their second, he had no issues, she did (just like mine, like a 48 hour flu type thing), and in their case he's the 5 year senior to her (like me to my wife), so it was flipped.
> 
> Seems pretty random.  For reference, we're both in pretty good shape, I don't complain about minor aches, pains, it comes with my age, I'm rarely sick, take few meds (only OTC like the occasional Zyrtec or Ibuprofen), but holy smokes, this was a pretty good kick-in-the-pants
> 
> Oh yeah, that mowing, see next post




Commiserations.

This was a major topic of conversation over the week-end, with both of my brothers - and indeed, the friends who phoned me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

French class finished, and a lovely chat (by phone) with my favourite cousin, (who has a troubled enough life of his own) who very kindly rang to wish me (belated) brithday greetings.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> French class finished, and a lovely chat (by phone) with my favourite cousin, (who has a troubled enough life of his own) who very kindly rang to wish me (belated) brithday greetings.




Happy Belated Birthday! 

I spent most of yesterday trying to fix our drip system. A few months ago, a main cracked in the street, so the folks at the water company came in and fixed in, giving me a luxurious bit of tarmac in front of my house. Then, another section crumbled about 4 blocks up, so they fixed that. In the meantime, the water pressure kicked up.  

So, my drip system kicked on and rather than send water to the disparate parts of my yard, it sorta' exploded. The main feed line cracked, and an end-cap disintegrated. A few lines split, and a few emitters were sent into the cactus, where they can become decoration for a kangaroo rat's den. 

Which meant I had to spend several hours tracking leaks. Oh well. The birds are happy because the little ceramic watering pans and full, and I found a series of emitters that had clearly been gnawed to pieces by javelina. (Hey, jackasses, go to the watering pans not 10 feet away, you giant rodents.) 

Today was a fantastic talk with advocates for the deaf and blind, but unfortunately, I bent my proverbial Wookie by dropping a camera. The lens still focuses, but no longer zooms. Well, shit.


----------



## Alli

This was some of my view today. I paddled over to the next dock where hubby was waiting to check on me. I got some wonderfully relaxing video I’ll post another time. This was definitely an amazing and awesome day!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The local coffee company (finally, eventually, belatedly) delivered the coffee order yesterday (rather than today), and - luckily for them, it didn't clash with my online French class.


----------



## Alli




----------



## Renzatic

It was when I was eating a sandwich about a week ago, one of those big sub style bastards, that I realized that my jaw was hurting. Every day thereafter, I'd wake up with the right side of my face throbbing like someone decked me while I slept.

At least until yesterday, when I had a sneezing fit while driving to the store. One good sneeze, and CRACK! I heard my jaw pop. I screamed. It hurt. But from that point on, I've been pain free.

So anyway, I think I dislocated my jaw from eating a sandwich.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> It was when I was eating a sandwich about a week ago, one of those big sub style bastards, that I realized that my jaw was hurting. Every day thereafter, I'd wake up with the right side of my face throbbing like someone decked me while I slept.
> 
> At least until yesterday, when I had a sneezing fit while driving to the snore. One good sneeze, and CRACK! I heard my jaw pop. I screamed. It hurt. But from that point on, I've been pain free.
> 
> So anyway, I think I dislocated my jaw from eating a sandwich.




Commiserations.

On the (very) rare occasions I have been confronted with "one of those big sub style bastards" - and yes, they can be delicious - I have been known to call upon the (welcome if unfashionable) services of cutlery, in the form of a knife and fork, briskly wielded, and a plate.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Commiserations.
> 
> On the (very) rare occasions I have ben confronted with "one of those big sub style bastards" - and yes, they can be delicious - I have been known to call upon the (welcome if unfashionable) services of cutlery, in the form of a knife and fork, briskly wielded, and a plate.




I may have to start doing that myself. Apparently my bones are becoming tender.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I may have to start doing that myself. Apparently my bones are becoming tender.




Well, we don't have those extraordinarily hinged jaws that you find on some of the constrictor snake family, and I was always mindful that attempting to consume "one of those big sub style bastards" couldn't be accomplished with my jaws alone, not without remedial assistance supplied by cutlery (and a useful plate to hand, as my hands were wholly occupied busily wielding a knife and fork).


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, we don't have those extraordinarily hinged jaws that you find on some of the constrictor snake family, and I was always mindful that attempting to consume "one of those big sub style bastards" couldn't be accomplished with my jaws alone, not without remedial assistance supplied by cutlery (and a useful plate to hand, as my hands were wholly occupied busily wielding a knife and fork).




I just had another sandwich, and I compensated for my tender bones by eating through it with small nibbles. This time, I managed to not hurt myself.

Getting old is a strange experience. It doesn't seem that long ago when I could fall out of a tree, then down a flight of stairs, and it wouldn't do much more than knock the wind out of me. Now it's like I can hurt myself just by sleeping wrong.


----------



## hulugu

Renzatic said:


> I just had another sandwich, and I compensated for my tender bones by eating through it with small nibbles. This time, I managed to not hurt myself.
> 
> Getting old is a strange experience. It doesn't seem that long ago when I could fall out of a tree, then down a flight of stairs, and it wouldn't do much more than knock the wind out of me. Now it's like I can hurt myself just by sleeping wrong.




Yep. My body feels increasingly brittle. 

I spent months dirtbag climbing by camping in the back of my Jeep, and I once fell asleep in the jump-seat of a transport plane. The crew chief kicked my boots to wake me up before landing—and I spent a week with the nickname "Hicks." 

Now, if I don't have three pillows and a soft bed, I can't sleep and I wake up and spend most of the day cracking joints and groaning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I just had another sandwich, and I compensated for my tender bones by eating through it with small nibbles. This time, I managed to not hurt myself.
> 
> Getting old is a strange experience. It doesn't seem that long ago when I could fall out of a tree, then down a flight of stairs, and it wouldn't do much more than knock the wind out of me. Now it's like I can hurt myself just by sleeping wrong.






hulugu said:


> Yep. My body feels increasingly brittle.
> 
> I spent months dirtbag climbing by camping in the back of my Jeep, and I once fell asleep in the jump-seat of a transport plane. The crew chief kicked my boots to wake me up before landing—and I spent a week with the nickname "Hicks."
> 
> Now, if I don't have three pillows and a soft bed, I can't sleep and I wake up and spend most of the day cracking joints and groaning.



I worked with military chaps who told me that "war is a young man's (person's?) game".

Having said that, while I've never worshipped at the fountain of youth, or strength (never really valued either, - I'm female, and what I had was incredible endurance), I belatedly did develop a bit of an appetite for adventure, for, as a teenager and in my twenties, I was prudent, cautious, composed and controlled.

Falling down stairs, or, out of trees, or dirtbag climbing while sleeping in jeeps would have held no attraction whatsoever for me when young; I like hot water and functioning rest rooms far too much.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> I worked with military chaps who told me that "war is a young man's (person's?) game".
> 
> Having said that, while I've never worshipped at the fountain of youth, or strength (never really valued either, - I'm female, and what I had was incredible endurance), I belatedly did develop a bit of an appetite for adventure, for, as a teenager and in my twenties, I was prudent, cautious, composed and controlled.
> 
> Falling down stairs, or, out of trees, or dirtbag climbing while sleeping in jeeps would have held no attraction whatsoever for me when young; I like hot water and functioning rest rooms far too much.




My wife has always been impressed/appalled at my ability to not only endure, but thrive while being dirty and hungry. She's a hot shower, clean sheets person.  Meanwhile, I can live out the back of a vehicle for weeks as long as I can make bacon and coffee, and occasionally jump into a stream or lake.

Dirtbag climbing happened because I was poor, travel hungry and I belonged to a tribe of people who wanted the same. We'd just live on crackers, apples, coffee and ramen for days, and bathe in mountain pools, or rivers. And, a hot spring was a goddamned miracle. 

I miss those days because all I did was eat cheap food, climb until my hands gave out, read in the afternoon, and drink cheap beer. I also looked like a yeti.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> I spent months dirtbag climbing by camping in the back of my Jeep




We may have one of those now ...


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> We may have one of those now ...




Probably going to buy a Toyota 4Runner soon. The Grand Cherokee's V8 finally gave out, and I'm not sure I want to do a Wrangler or another Grand Cherokee.  And, the new Jeep Wagoneer is too much luxury, with too little capability. 

I wish I could pony up for a Land Cruiser, because I miss the V8, but they're expensive, and the used market for them is lousy.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> Probably going to buy a Toyota 4Runner soon. The Grand Cherokee's V8 finally gave out, and I'm not sure I want to do a Wrangler or another Grand Cherokee.  And, the new Jeep Wagoneer is too much luxury, with too little capability.
> 
> I wish I could pony up for a Land Cruiser, because I miss the V8, but they're expensive, and the used market for them is lousy.




We had a 4Runner, it was a rare purchase vs. lease*, we tend to do the latter for the "family" vehicle, that way there's a car that's always under warranty (so no surprises ...), and the "disposal" is simple.  At that point, I was kind of, it's a T4R, it should last, let's do it with a 5 year plan, and I knew with a new baby, our current beach/snow habits, it was going to be abused 

It was very solid, had the 4.7 V8, AWD of course  Held up well, it did require a 75K service, which is a timing belt/pump/etc., service, the V8 uses belts, the bulletproof V6 uses chains, that's a $1300 service, but factored in over 5+ years, not too bad TCO, we had our special shocks/suspension blow out, OEM would've been $3K, we went with Bilstein 5100 HDs, ~$600, needed new calipers, an oil cooler, again, still decent TCO at 6 years, and it towed, snowed, drive through the ocean, scaled mountains, got vomited in / 1000s of lbs of McD's consumed (10s of lbs lost under seats ...)






Our current, well, according to some text messages just now we have two currents, hahaha, more on that later, but the one in the driveway is a Dodge Durango RT, AWD, loaded with tow, black top, B&O audio, etc., it's a 6 seater (in our cap chair configuration), tows a ton, the RT has slightly more sporty suspension, slightly lower, it has the 5.7L Hemi, that's the 360/390 output (there's an SRT with the 6.4L), it was solid too, almost 3 years old today, and only had a couple of small, under warranty fixes.







We cross shopped another 3 row, explorer ST, nice with the 21" Perf Pack, quick, gave the Hyundai/Kia twins a review, they're killing it, backordered for weeks, really flipping the content-to-price ratio.

Finally, we decided we don't care about a 3-row/6-7 seaters any longer (why do we really need it, it was always to accommodate someone else ...), have never owned a Jeep myself (Dad had one) we were looking at Grand Cherokees, which as you probably know, share quite a bit of tech/chassis, with the Durango, pretty cool, mid-range models have the (same) 5.7L as an option.

FWIW, the current Grand Cherokee has not been updated for MY21, but the new Grand Cherokee L (L = Long Wheelbase), which is a 3-row is new, has the option for the new uConnect 5 10" display, newly designed exterior, interior.  The Wagoneer is just a beast, way too big for our needs, $60K entry level, hell, the 6.4L Grand Wagoneer flavor tops $100K.

However, the wife had a hankering, I sort of did too, the little G is into it, it's new, it's old, it's super cool, it's very "beachy", it's small step towards the future, we wound up with a Jeep, it's being delivered today, er, I guess big reveal when it arrives, hahaha, I convinced them (or they kind of took it upon themselves, same difference ...) to drive it up to us from Orlando for free 


*This is one of the great misunderstood ownership models, as soon as I hear, "well you don't own it", I know the person isn't quite clear on the concept.   Here's a kicker:  you can sell your leased car, it's got a residual value (heck, that's determined up front), we have a Carvana offer for $7000 over the RV, we're not turning it in, we're selling it to them, that's money in our pocket, like equity, like a conventional finance


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> We had a 4Runner, it was a rare purchase vs. lease*, we tend to do the latter for the "family" vehicle, that way there's a car that's always under warranty (so no surprises ...), and the "disposal" is simple.  At that point, I was kind of, it's a T4R, it should last, let's do it with a 5 year plan, and I knew with a new baby, our current beach/snow habits, it was going to be abused
> 
> It was very solid, had the 4.7 V8, AWD of course  Held up well, it did require a 75K service, which is a timing belt/pump/etc., service, the V8 uses belts, the bulletproof V6 uses chains, that's a $1300 service, but factored in over 5+ years, not too bad TCO, we had our special shocks/suspension blow out, OEM would've been $3K, we went with Bilstein 5100 HDs, ~$600, needed new calipers, an oil cooler, again, still decent TCO at 6 years, and it towed, snowed, drive through the ocean, scaled mountains, got vomited in / 1000s of lbs of McD's consumed (10s of lbs lost under seats ...)
> 
> View attachment 4475
> 
> 
> Our current, well, according to some text messages just now we have two currents, hahaha, more on that later, but the one in the driveway is a Dodge Durango RT, AWD, loaded with tow, black top, B&O audio, etc., it's a 6 seater (in our cap chair configuration), tows a ton, the RT has slightly more sporty suspension, slightly lower, it has the 5.7L Hemi, that's the 360/390 output (there's an SRT with the 6.4L), it was solid too, almost 3 years old today, and only had a couple of small, under warranty fixes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476
> 
> 
> We cross shopped another 3 row, explorer ST, nice with the 21" Perf Pack, quick, gave the Hyundai/Kia twins a review, they're killing it, backordered for weeks, really flipping the content-to-price ratio.
> 
> Finally, we decided we don't care about a 3-row/6-7 seaters any longer (why do we really need it, it was always to accommodate someone else ...), have never owned a Jeep myself (Dad had one) we were looking at Grand Cherokees, which as you probably know, share quite a bit of tech/chassis, with the Durango, pretty cool, mid-range models have the (same) 5.7L as an option.
> 
> FWIW, the current Grand Cherokee has not been updated for MY21, but the new Grand Cherokee L (L = Long Wheelbase), which is a 3-row is new, has the option for the new uConnect 5 10" display, newly designed exterior, interior.  The Wagoneer is just a beast, way too big for our needs, $60K entry level, hell, the 6.4L Grand Wagoneer flavor tops $100K.
> 
> However, the wife had a hankering, I sort of did too, the little G is into it, it's new, it's old, it's super cool, it's very "beachy", it's small step towards the future, we wound up with a Jeep, it's being delivered today, er, I guess big reveal when it arrives, hahaha, I convinced them (or they kind of took it upon themselves, same difference ...) to drive it up to us from Orlando for free
> 
> 
> *This is one of the great misunderstood ownership models, as soon as I hear, "well you don't own it", I know the person isn't quite clear on the concept.   Here's a kicker:  you can sell your leased car, it's got a residual value (heck, that's determined up front), we have a Carvana offer for $7000 over the RV, we're not turning it in, we're selling it to them, that's money in our pocket, like equity, like a conventional finance



My next one's likely going to be a Rav4 Prime. I LOL'd about the 3-rows, aren't you in a 3-member family?


----------



## Edd

P_X said:


> My next one's likely going to be a Rav4 Prime. I LOL'd about the 3-rows, aren't you in a 3-member family?



The Prime looks great. We bought a 2021 RAV4 Hybrid in February and are generally delighted by it. It’s getting ~10 mpg better than our 2018 Outback. It’ll be difficult not to get a hybrid next time we buy.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> My next one's likely going to be a Rav4 Prime. I LOL'd about the 3-rows, aren't you in a 3-member family?




Hahaha, yeah, we like to lay longways across two seats ...  

I know, it sounds sort of unnecessary, we have - which is now sort of "had" - good friends we used to travel with, down The Keys quite a bit, 3 of us, 3 of them, two shortest people sat in the 3rd row, hitch carrier with two tubs of dive gear, coolers, 6 rollers stack in the hatch.

~420 miles, one tank of gas with room to spare 

Er, that has kind of fizzled (on their end, if you know what I mean), plus, everyone is too tall now, the 3rd row for more than maybe an hour isn't too pleasant.

Our other good friends, who are also family, wife's Bro/SIL/kid, again 3+3, it was nice having the DD up in PA, one car for all of us (but we likely will never drive up there again, there's new flight options that are amazing), they have a place in NSB, same thing, one car to Flagler, the beach, but again, it was like a chore, short trips, but  with __stuff__ it barely worked.

So screw that 3rd row, it also makes the vehicle shorter, easier to park, and we have our own ride even if we connect with the NSB folks (so don't have to worry about taking them back to the house, loading up their shit, etc.)  Hahaha, it's one thing back in the day I liked about my Vettes, 2 seats, never  "3rd wheel" so to speak 





Edd said:


> It’ll be difficult not to get a hybrid next time we buy.




Yep, so difficult in fact, that we were unable to avoid it 

Small steps, but if the $7K-$10K Fed tax credit comes back to Tesla, I'm selling my GT (since it will have a semi-replacement for one of its perks ),  and buying a Model 3 Performance.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> We had a 4Runner, it was a rare purchase vs. lease*, we tend to do the latter for the "family" vehicle, that way there's a car that's always under warranty (so no surprises ...), and the "disposal" is simple.  At that point, I was kind of, it's a T4R, it should last, let's do it with a 5 year plan, and I knew with a new baby, our current beach/snow habits, it was going to be abused
> 
> It was very solid, had the 4.7 V8, AWD of course  Held up well, it did require a 75K service, which is a timing belt/pump/etc., service, the V8 uses belts, the bulletproof V6 uses chains, that's a $1300 service, but factored in over 5+ years, not too bad TCO, we had our special shocks/suspension blow out, OEM would've been $3K, we went with Bilstein 5100 HDs, ~$600, needed new calipers, an oil cooler, again, still decent TCO at 6 years, and it towed, snowed, drive through the ocean, scaled mountains, got vomited in / 1000s of lbs of McD's consumed (10s of lbs lost under seats ...)
> 
> View attachment 4475
> 
> 
> Our current, well, according to some text messages just now we have two currents, hahaha, more on that later, but the one in the driveway is a Dodge Durango RT, AWD, loaded with tow, black top, B&O audio, etc., it's a 6 seater (in our cap chair configuration), tows a ton, the RT has slightly more sporty suspension, slightly lower, it has the 5.7L Hemi, that's the 360/390 output (there's an SRT with the 6.4L), it was solid too, almost 3 years old today, and only had a couple of small, under warranty fixes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476
> 
> 
> We cross shopped another 3 row, explorer ST, nice with the 21" Perf Pack, quick, gave the Hyundai/Kia twins a review, they're killing it, backordered for weeks, really flipping the content-to-price ratio.
> 
> Finally, we decided we don't care about a 3-row/6-7 seaters any longer (why do we really need it, it was always to accommodate someone else ...), have never owned a Jeep myself (Dad had one) we were looking at Grand Cherokees, which as you probably know, share quite a bit of tech/chassis, with the Durango, pretty cool, mid-range models have the (same) 5.7L as an option.
> 
> FWIW, the current Grand Cherokee has not been updated for MY21, but the new Grand Cherokee L (L = Long Wheelbase), which is a 3-row is new, has the option for the new uConnect 5 10" display, newly designed exterior, interior.  The Wagoneer is just a beast, way too big for our needs, $60K entry level, hell, the 6.4L Grand Wagoneer flavor tops $100K.
> 
> However, the wife had a hankering, I sort of did too, the little G is into it, it's new, it's old, it's super cool, it's very "beachy", it's small step towards the future, we wound up with a Jeep, it's being delivered today, er, I guess big reveal when it arrives, hahaha, I convinced them (or they kind of took it upon themselves, same difference ...) to drive it up to us from Orlando for free
> 
> 
> *This is one of the great misunderstood ownership models, as soon as I hear, "well you don't own it", I know the person isn't quite clear on the concept.   Here's a kicker:  you can sell your leased car, it's got a residual value (heck, that's determined up front), we have a Carvana offer for $7000 over the RV, we're not turning it in, we're selling it to them, that's money in our pocket, like equity, like a conventional finance




We have a 3-row in our Highlander, and we've rarely used it. Also, for a reason I don't understand, Toyota makes you choose between the KDSS and the 3rd-row. I can't tell if this is because of something functional, or because they're trying to create a split between the people-movers and the "let's do something dumbass" versions. 

Since I'm a full-member of the dumbass club, I'm going with one of the TRDs.  

I do miss my CJ-7. I recently saw this beautiful, cherry'd out one with a Chevy V8 crammed in the bay, and my investment account took a deep breath. And, the Wranglers are really cool, my SIL has one and its gorgeous. 



DT said:


> Hahaha, yeah, we like to lay longways across two seats ...
> 
> I know, it sounds sort of unnecessary, we have - which is now sort of "had" - good friends we used to travel with, down The Keys quite a bit, 3 of us, 3 of them, two shortest people sat in the 3rd row, hitch carrier with two tubs of dive gear, coolers, 6 rollers stack in the hatch.
> 
> ~420 miles, one tank of gas with room to spare
> 
> Er, that has kind of fizzled (on their end, if you know what I mean), plus, everyone is too tall now, the 3rd row for more than maybe an hour isn't too pleasant.
> 
> Our other good friends, who are also family, wife's Bro/SIL/kid, again 3+3, it was nice having the DD up in PA, one car for all of us (but we likely will never drive up there again, there's new flight options that are amazing), they have a place in NSB, same thing, one car to Flagler, the beach, but again, it was like a chore, short trips, but  with __stuff__ it barely worked.
> 
> So screw that 3rd row, it also makes the vehicle shorter, easier to park, and we have our own ride even if we connect with the NSB folks (so don't have to worry about taking them back to the house, loading up their shit, etc.)  Hahaha, it's one thing back in the day I liked about my Vettes, 2 seats, never  "3rd wheel" so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, so difficult in fact, that we were unable to avoid it
> 
> Small steps, but if the $7K-$10K Fed tax credit comes back to Tesla, I'm selling my GT (since it will have a semi-replacement for one of its perks ),  and buying a Model 3 Performance.




I'll have to think hard about the Tesla for my wife. Her car is up for replacement in two years based on my budget, and I keep thinking about something like a Highlander Hybrid or a Tesla. Her commute is pretty short, and she doesn't need the cargo space of the Highlander often.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Yep, so difficult in fact, that we were unable to avoid it


----------



## lizkat

True signs of spring in my household and yard:  yeah finally daffodils... and a robin actually seen instead of just heard at dusk scolding a wanna-be competitor for the spruce tree as nesting site.

and...  yesterday a nice garlicky hummus along with cucumbers, tomatoes and toasted pita wedges for lunch.

All this in honor of a fickle spring, alas:   tonight we're supposed to get two inches of snow...  just as the grass was pondering a rush to mowing height.  After the snow, a slew of days and nights with below-normal temperatures apparently lie ahead.

Oh well, this reversion gives me some days to relax back into winter pursuits of books and music.  I won't mind after a week of trying to beat back the emerging jungle and discover which perennials did or didn't make it through winter besides the always undaunted day lilies.

Truth be told though, once spring is here I'd just as soon get on with it, get past the rest of mud season chores into the time when we dare set out tender plants and think about things like a cuppa tea on the deck in the sunshine.

But as for what I'm doing today?  Realizing it's not time to trade away wool sweaters for the cotton ones.   That chore just rolled outward on the calendar for at least another couple weeks.  I keep forgetting that April is part of winter here.


----------



## Pumbaa

Got the two monitor arms I ordered delivered. Both arriving boxes were labeled with the same model name & number. Perfectly reasonable since I ordered two of the same. So far so good.

But wait... Why are the two boxes not identical in size and shape? Maybe they optimized the packaging a bit. No big deal. Companies do minor tweaks all the time to fix problems or (more often) to save money. It‘s not like I’m gonna keep the packaging anyway.

Hmm. Wait a minute... Virtually every single piece of the two monitor arms differ! They don’t even remotely look the same!



Spoiler: Expletives



Blötdjur! Bomber och granater och krevader! Bondlurkar! Bovar! Bålnötter! Dyngspridare! Död och pina! Eländiga kryp! Enögda kannibal! Fåntrattar! Fähund! Fördömda kräk! Sötvattenspirater!



Sure, individually they both do what they’re supposed to do... But... I can’t stand the lack of symmetry! The parts that will be visible are significantly different in shape and size. Maybe I’m being silly, a Karen in training, or worse, but this just won’t do. No this won’t do at all!

What am I doing today? Complaining! Getting the silliness out of my system and moving on to enjoying a beautiful spring day.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> View attachment 4486



4xe?


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Got the two monitor arms I ordered delivered. Both arriving boxes were labeled with the same model name & number. Perfectly reasonable since I ordered two of the same. So far so good.
> 
> But wait... Why are the two boxes not identical in size and shape? Maybe they optimized the packaging a bit. No big deal. Companies do minor tweaks all the time to fix problems or (more often) to save money. It‘s not like I’m gonna keep the packaging anyway.
> 
> Hmm. Wait a minute... Virtually every single piece of the two monitor arms differ! They don’t even remotely look the same!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Expletives
> 
> 
> 
> Blötdjur! Bomber och granater och krevader! Bondlurkar! Bovar! Bålnötter! Dyngspridare! Död och pina! Eländiga kryp! Enögda kannibal! Fåntrattar! Fähund! Fördömda kräk! Sötvattenspirater!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, individually they both do what they’re supposed to do... But... I can’t stand the lack of symmetry! The parts that will be visible are significantly different in shape and size. Maybe I’m being silly, a Karen in training, or worse, but this just won’t do. No this won’t do at all!
> 
> What am I doing today? Complaining! Getting the silliness out of my system and moving on to enjoying a beautiful spring day.



don't bläme you.


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> don't bläme you.



Bonus points for adding the umlaut where it sort of makes sense! 

Unlike the metal band Tröjan... Their added metal umlaut/röck döts turned their cool menacing name into “The Sweater“ here, something more suitable for a band singing kids songs.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Bonus points for adding the umlaut where it sort of makes sense!
> 
> Unlike the metal band Tröjan... Their added metal umlaut/röck döts turned their cool menacing name into “The Sweater“ here, something more suitable for a band singing kids songs.



ó, áj låv äccënts.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Boring, basic stuff: Putting on a wash, preparing dinner, reading books.


----------



## thekev

fooferdoggie said:


> went on my first long ride 40 miles saw all kinds f things going to a new area. a cruise ship getting built? Addis campus and sculptures. not sure what the pinwheels for saw them in two different places. the sign was knocked down.
> View attachment 4404View attachment 4405View attachment 4406View attachment 4407View attachment 4408View attachment 4409




Those bike lanes are awesome. It's great when cities add lane options that do not allow bad drivers to drift into them.



Scepticalscribe said:


> French class finished, and a lovely chat (by phone) with my favourite cousin, (who has a troubled enough life of his own) who very kindly rang to wish me (belated) brithday greetings.




Happy belated (even more belated than @hulugu's response) birthday!



Scepticalscribe said:


> Commiserations.
> 
> On the (very) rare occasions I have been confronted with "one of those big sub style bastards" - and yes, they can be delicious - I have been known to call upon the (welcome if unfashionable) services of cutlery, in the form of a knife and fork, briskly wielded, and a plate.




On this single occasion, I lack an appropriate Futurama reference. Going with Seinfeld instead...


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Installed a bidet and now I'm not sure how I've ever lived without one, the experience is eye opening   but you've never felt cleaner.



TMI!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> TMI!



I'll refer you to this Amazon review by mothership for all the details.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Boring, basic stuff: Putting on a wash, preparing dinner, reading books.




Hah, putting on a wash is occasionally a real surprise.  I remember once, years ago, when a solenoid valve stuck in my (now previous!) washing machine,  and so the signal to stop filling was essentially ignored.   Fortunately I was sorting out some stuff stored in the cellar when that occurred or I would have had a really adventure-filled afternoon.  

I'm looking forward to poached eggs tonight in a new nonstick pan with a vented glass lid, just delivered this afternoon.    The old one was starting to show signs of rebellion even though treated with care.   Sigh.   With all our engineering we can intercept asteroids and send back pictures and even plan to ship back soil core samples from Mars...   but we still fall down on stuff like household-grade metal alloys and other compound surfacings, well-behaved batteries,  long-lived can openers...

Gee.   I wonder if all the previous human civilizations that developed very advanced technologies  but then fell apart over political bickering (or the wars that spun off them) had solved some of those problems before their desire to own the patents for silk or gunpowder or whatever overtook their common sense and ability to get along.   Pity if there was once a nonstick pan (aside from well seasoned cast iron, which is still my fallback) and we just forgot how the heck to make it after the second generation of Mongol leaders got greedy and completely wrecked everything in their path for quite awhile.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent the afternoon once again reorganizing my second bedroom, as there were some things which needed to be sorted again after the initial venture and more careful thought given to convenience and arrangement.  I just have too darned much stuff, especially photographic accessories and equipment!   Wish I had a third bedroom to use solely for that purpose......


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Spent the afternoon once again reorganizing my second bedroom, as there were some things which needed to be sorted again after the initial venture and more careful thought given to convenience and arrangement.  I just have too darned much stuff, especially photographic accessories and equipment!   Wish I had a third bedroom to use solely for that purpose......




Sometimes I feel that way about the specialized adapters and cables acquired for the raft of long-lived Apple gear I've acquired over the decades.    Same for some of the cutting and sewing tools in the studio, although there I've had better luck keeping things organized.   With the Apple stuff, upon occasion the only way I've managed to locate some adapter I know I possess is the time-honored if exasperating one of re-ordering the darn thing,  receipt of which re-order guarantees that within days I'll bump into the one I already had.


----------



## DT

Shopping winches.  That's __winches__, with an i ...


----------



## User.45

Image segmentation, specimen inventory, prep for Monday's journal club (bleh, I'm not doing this anymore). Also alone with the kids this weekend...


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> I'll refer you to this Amazon review by mothership for all the details.
> 
> View attachment 4508



I’d hit the report button butt you know what the liberal mods on here are like. They literally don’t give a


----------



## DT

Ordered this!




and this ...




It's for the same device


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Ordered this!
> 
> View attachment 4523
> 
> 
> and this ...
> 
> View attachment 4525
> 
> 
> It's for the same device



Nice, what car?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I’d hit the report button butt you know what the liberal mods on here are like. They literally don’t give a



Touché.  

Brilliant.

And, bravo, so very well said.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice, what car?



I think these are all for @DT’s own shiny metal ass


----------



## Eric

P_X said:


> I think these are all for @DT’s own shiny metal ass



Owning the meatbags.


----------



## Thomas Veil

This was yesterday, but I took my wife and mom out to a restaurant for the first time since all this Covid crap went down. We're all inoculated now. We still went at 2:00 when it was most likely to be sparse. 

Then, because my mom walks very slowly and it's literally been a year since she did her own grocery shopping, I accompanied her to make sure she could still get around okay. 

Masks were still required in both places and even if they weren't, I'd still wear one. It did feel a tad weird doing _normal_ things again.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Thomas Veil said:


> This was yesterday, but I took my wife and mom out to a restaurant for the first time since all this Covid crap went down. We're all inoculated now. We still went at 2:00 when it was most likely to be sparse.
> 
> Then, because my mom walks very slowly and it's literally been a year since she did her own grocery shopping, I accompanied her to make sure she could still get around okay.
> 
> Masks were still required in both places and even if they weren't, I'd still wear one. It did feel a tad weird doing _normal_ things again.



I think I'll be wearing a mask when out for a long time. I think it will become much more acceptable to wear them in public places.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> This was yesterday, but I took my wife and mom out to a restaurant for the first time since all this Covid crap went down. We're all inoculated now. We still went at 2:00 when it was most likely to be sparse.
> 
> Then, because my mom walks very slowly and it's literally been a year since she did her own grocery shopping, I accompanied her to make sure she could still get around okay.
> 
> Masks were still required in both places and even if they weren't, I'd still wear one. It did feel a tad weird doing _normal_ things again.



Still not brave enough to go to a restaurant but feeling better about shopping after both doses. We also have friends who invited us to a party but they've all posted photos of themselves on social media throwing gatherings with no masks for the last year, many have already been infected and they aren't getting vaccinated. 

Our biggest concern is how this crowd would likely look down on us for wearing masks so we're not going.


----------



## fooferdoggie

got my covid vaccine  appointment for Tuesday. the day everyone is eligible.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> got my covid vaccine  appointment for Tuesday. the day everyone is eligible.




Best of luck.


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> Ordered this!
> 
> View attachment 4523
> 
> 
> and this ...
> 
> View attachment 4525
> 
> 
> It's for the same device



you need to lift your car to charge it?  I use one of those same winches in my shop.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> you need to lift your car to charge it?  I use one of those same winches in my shop.




Well, if I'm being totally honest, that's actually for our sex dungeon ...


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> Well, if I'm being totally honest, that's actually for our sex dungeon ...



well is it the 200# model or the bigger one????


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Well, if I'm being totally honest, that's actually for our sex dungeon ...





Hahaha, no, it IS for the vehicle   See my post in the "*The Car Thread*":









						ICE Vehicles:  General topics
					

My first car was a black car (chosen by my father, it was not anything I ever would have selected for myself), and then many years later, we had a black Honda Accord.  Yeah, black cars definitely show the dirt quickly!   Ditto for white.    My new car, which is a deep grey ("Space Grey" in Apple...




					talkedabout.com
				




(it's the 440# model ...)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of a hour.


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> Ordered this!
> 
> View attachment 4523
> 
> 
> and this ...
> 
> View attachment 4525
> 
> 
> It's for the same device




Don't do it! You have so much to live for.


----------



## DT

"You selected slow and painful ..."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

French class finished for this evening.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I invested 250.00 0ver the last two months in cryptocurrency called dogecoin that my niece told me about. it was really cheap I think around .10 each well Saturday I checked and and what I had invested was 1070.00 I put in  another 300 Saturday and now I have 1700. pretty good return I will watch and and I think I will take out what I invested and let the rest ride as it will most likely go down.


----------



## shadow puppet

fooferdoggie said:


> I invested 250.00 0ver the last two months in cryptocurrency called dogecoin that my niece told me about. it was really cheap I think around .10 each well Saturday I checked and and what I had invested was 1070.00 I put in  another 300 Saturday and now I have 1700. pretty good return I will watch and and I think I will take out what I invested and let the rest ride as it will most likely go down.



You are not the first I've read that has been enjoying some seriously nice returns on Dogecoin.  Makes me wish I'd jumped in.


----------



## fooferdoggie

fooferdoggie said:


> I invested 250.00 0ver the last two months in cryptocurrency called dogecoin that my niece told me about. it was really cheap I think around .10 each well Saturday I checked and and what I had invested was 1070.00 I put in  another 300 Saturday and now I have 1700. pretty good return I will watch and and I think I will take out what I invested and let the rest ride as it will most likely go down.



oops 1800 now.


----------



## fooferdoggie

shadow puppet said:


> You are not the first I've read that has been enjoying some seriously nice returns on Dogecoin.  Makes me wish I'd jumped in.



a couple years ago I about Bitcoin and it did nothing much but lost I think I did maybe 130 now its 250 or so


----------



## hulugu

Got my second COVID-19 vaccination on Saturday, and spent Sunday afternoon being a dizzy nuisance at home. I decided to make chicken pot pie, and while I was cutting the potatoes and chicken, my wife noticed that I was sort of swaying, and told me to sit down so I didn't hurt myself. 

I also interviewed a new potential reporter with the hiring committee, and she did well. So, we agreed and offered her a contract. It's always exciting to grab up a new talent.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> Got my second COVID-19 vaccination on Saturday, and spent Sunday afternoon being a dizzy nuisance at home. I decided to make chicken pot pie, and *while I was cutting the *potatoes and* chicken*, my wife noticed that I was sort of swaying, and told me to sit down so I didn't hurt myself.




Also, for some reason, your cat is missing ...


----------



## DT

Happy 420, enjoy your ...

- weed
- cold brew (on National Cold Brew Day)
- random, silly  Tesla price changes
- Apple event


----------



## DT

== hat trick ==

Took the new Jeep out last night, kind of an equipment test, heated seats/wheel, check (JFC, the seats on high will ignite your ass ...),  and wanted to check out the lighting since we haven't driven it at night yet.  Wow.  The new LED lighting system is spectacular, bright, perfectly aligned, and  super wide coverage, just outstanding.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Shopping winches.  That's __winches__, with an i ...




Oh, as I strive for accuracy (especially when it comes to language ...)

I was shopping, and purchased a HOIST not a WINCH.   Hoists are for lifting things up/down, winches are for pulling thing across a more horizontal plane.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> *JFC, the seats on high will ignite your ass ...*



That's bad for your sperm count. That said, the greatest liberty I've felt since the second kid is turning the heat on in my car seats without any concerns


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> That's bad for your sperm count.




That ship has sailed


----------



## Pumbaa

Got my first real taste of Brexit today.

Something I ordered/supported/contributed to on Indiegogo way back before Brexit should have been an issue finally got produced and shipped. Now I just have to pay an additional 1303 SEK (about $155 as of today says Google) to cover a processing fee, customs duty and VAT in order to get it released from customs clearance and delivered.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m thrilled I might actually get it delivered! Always a gamble with Kickstarter, Indiegogo and the likes. People without relevant experience tend to be overly optimistic about turning an idea into a shippable product...

Go entrepreneurs! Go creators! Explore more crazy and awesome ideas!


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Got my first real taste of Brexit today.
> 
> Something I ordered/supported/contributed to on Indiegogo way back before Brexit should have been an issue finally got produced and shipped. Now I just have to pay an additional 1303 SEK (about $155 as of today says Google) to cover a processing fee, customs duty and VAT in order to get it released from customs clearance and delivered.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m thrilled I might actually get it delivered! Always a gamble with Kickstarter, Indiegogo and the likes. People without relevant experience tend to be overly optimistic about turning an idea into a shippable product...
> 
> Go entrepreneurs! Go creators! Explore more crazy and awesome ideas!



Used to trade analog synths/outgear from the UK. It'd been the best market for these sorts of stuff in the EU. I guess those times are over


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> Used to trade analog synths/outgear from the UK. It'd been the best market for these sorts of stuff in the EU. I guess those times are over



Probably. Sad.

On the plus side, Brexit is providing r/LeopardsAteMyFace with lots of material. Not sure if that’s compensation enough for missing out on tons of eBay listings, but I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Probably. Sad.
> 
> On the plus side, Brexit is providing r/LeopardsAteMyFace with lots of material. Not sure if that’s compensation enough for missing out on tons of eBay listings, but I’ll take what I can get.



I know, although it has lost it's charm after the 50th Brexit post there. As I said before, Brexit has been a ritual _auto-scrotal-puncture_ to own the people the BNP type people dislike. The most childish behavior I've ever seen from adults is when they hurt themselves just so to have a chance of maybe hurting you a little.


----------



## DT

Got ==ducked== while parked at the grocery store   It's our first ducking, look forward to future ducks and ducking someone else ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Got ==ducked== while parked at the grocery store   It's our first ducking, look forward to future ducks and ducking someone else ...




What does that even mean?!   Real ducks?  Or urban slang for...  what?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> What does that even mean?!   Real ducks?  Or urban slang for...  what?




If not urban slang, it might be something to do with how birds appear to be mating, and nesting, and depositing their waste matter calling cards - something I have just noticed this week - all over the place.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> If not urban slang, it might be something to do with how birds appear to be mating, and nesting, and depositing their waste matter calling cards - something I have just noticed this week - all over the place.





Might could be!    It's even worse in the late summer around here when harvests of the kinds of berries that people don't eat start to ripen on the bushes...  the birds scarf them up and drop the end results onto cars, laundry on the line, patio awnings etc.  Ugh!


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> What does that even mean?!   Real ducks?  Or urban slang for...  what?




Hahaha, well, there's this Jeep thing, where a Jeep owner leaves a rubber duck on someone else's Jeep, sometimes with some words of wisdom written on it.  So we parked, noticed another Wrangler (blue with a big offroad setup), not sure if it was them, but this little fellow was on the car when we can out ...







Hahaha, it's this whole nutty Wrangler sub-culture


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Hahaha, well, there's this Jeep thing, where a Jeep owner leaves a rubber duck on someone else's Jeep, sometimes with some words of wisdom written on it.  So we parked, noticed another Wrangler (blue with a big offroad setup), not sure if it was them, but this little fellow was on the car when we can out ...
> 
> View attachment 4714
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, it's this whole nutty Wrangler sub-culture
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715




Okay.

The problem is, I still don't understand what this means or what it is all about.

And all I can seek refuge in is a squawked suppressed mutter of "wtf"?


----------



## shadow puppet

nevermind


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Hahaha, well, there's this Jeep thing, where a Jeep owner leaves a rubber duck on someone else's Jeep, sometimes with some words of wisdom written on it.  So we parked, noticed another Wrangler (blue with a big offroad setup), not sure if it was them, but this little fellow was on the car when we can out ...
> 
> View attachment 4714
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, it's this whole nutty Wrangler sub-culture
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715



The older I get the more I feel I have been transported to a different planet! Literally had no idea this was a thing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> The older I get the more I feel I have been transported to a different planet! Literally had no idea this was a thing.




A feeling I can empathise with completely.   

And one that has become ever more pronounced anytime I returned home after a period spent abroad in one of the more challenging spots of our planet.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> The older I get the more I feel I have been transported to a different planet! Literally had no idea this was a thing.




I lean into it, adapt, go-with-the-flow   That is something that's made me very agile in dealing, well, with everything.   

I'm a bit of a kid at heart, heck, I still play video games - but I suspect I'm actually older than you


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> The problem is, I still don't understand what this means or what it is all about.




Let's see if I can help. 

You know how, for example, on MR, you have discussions with other people because of your common interest in fountain pens?  Or how any two people / group of people can find some common ground over a topic, product, band, author?  Like a club?

This is simply people finding some common ground over the ownership of a Jeep Wrangler, it's an extremely iconic vehicle, it's been built since '44 and started life as a military vehicle built by Willys–Overland Motors.  There's kind of an association with people who dig on exploration, are a little more "free spirited", it has some unique design elements like the roof, doors are all removable.

The "ducking" originates from a bad experience an owner had, and in the moment, felt better just because of a silly little rubber duck they had in their Jeep.  So the story circulated, and the mix of the "happy duck" and the general sort of Wrangler owner comradery (and kind of common life outlook of owners) got fused together, and Jeep owners started giving other owners a, "Hey, saw your Jeep, I have one too, here's a silly little rubber duck just to say hi, and I hope your day is going great!"


----------



## fooferdoggie

I usually go to the movies on my birthday but it is just not practical. so I worked somewhat and grabbed some BBQ at a new place. web lI guess it was a cart and now a restaurant. its almost impossible to find bbq beef ribs but this place has them on Fridays. so it worked out well. But man one rib about 1.3 pounds cost me 35.00 but their beef is close to 30.00 a pound and the pulled pork about 20 or so. got brisket and pulled port and plenty left over for my wife. it was really good bbq Was impressed. also it is a woman run place too.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Okay.
> 
> The problem is, I still don't understand what this means or what it is all about.
> 
> And all I can seek refuge in is a squawked suppressed mutter of "wtf"?





Well that's the thing about subcultures now, isn't it?   They're like memes,  more invented every day and so too many to keep up with.   Kids will sometimes quickly abandon one as soon as their parents try to co-opt or even make reference to it.  Others catch on in social media and seem to persist far longer no matter who adopts it or tries to adapt it to their own purposes.

But I love those little ducks.  I even have one given me after I had admired a couple of them that a friend had parked out in her garden-in-the-works one year during a too-long mud season,  just for the laughs of it.  Mine lives next to the staples canisters in the kitchen and gets a smile every day.  To me it's just a toy duck... and a cute one.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> I usually go to the movies on my birthday but it is just not practical. so I worked somewhat and grabbed some BBQ at a new place. web lI guess it was a cart and now a restaurant. its almost impossible to find bbq beef ribs but this place has them on Fridays. so it worked out well. But man one rib about 1.3 pounds cost me 35.00 but their beef is close to 30.00 a pound and the pulled pork about 20 or so. got brisket and pulled port and plenty left over for my wife. it was really good bbq Was impressed. also it is a woman run place too.
> View attachment 4718




Happy birthday!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Let's see if I can help.
> 
> You know how, for example, on MR, you have discussions with other people because of your common interest in fountain pens?  Or how any two people / group of people can find some common ground over a topic, product, band, author?  Like a club?
> 
> This is simply people finding some common ground over the ownership of a Jeep Wrangler, it's an extremely iconic vehicle, it's been built since '44 and started life as a military vehicle built by Willys–Overland Motors.  There's kind of an association with people who dig on exploration, are a little more "free spirited", it has some unique design elements like the roof, doors are all removable.
> 
> The "ducking" originates from a bad experience an owner had, and in the moment, felt better just because of a silly little rubber duck they had in their Jeep.  So the story circulated, and the mix of the "happy duck" and the general sort of Wrangler owner comradery (and kind of common life outlook of owners) got fused together, and Jeep owners started giving other owners a, "Hey, saw your Jeep, I have one too, here's a silly little rubber duck just to say hi, and I hope your day is going great!"






lizkat said:


> Well that's the thing about subcultures now, isn't it?   They're like memes,  more invented every day and so too many to keep up with.   Kids will sometimes quickly abandon one as soon as their parents try to co-opt or even make reference to it.  Others catch on in social media and seem to persist far longer no matter who adopts it or tries to adapt it to their own purposes.
> 
> But I love those little ducks.  I even have one given me after I had admired a couple of them that a friend had parked out in her garden-in-the-works one year during a too-long mud season,  just for the laughs of it.  Mine lives next to the staples canisters in the kitchen and gets a smile every day.  To me it's just a toy duck... and a cute one.




Ah, I see. 

My grateful thanks to you both.

And now, I do (sort of), get it, and I do (very much) appreciate that you both took the time (and trouble) to explain to me what all of this (as it is so culturally specific) actually means.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> I usually go to the movies on my birthday but it is just not practical. so I worked somewhat and grabbed some BBQ at a new place. web lI guess it was a cart and now a restaurant. its almost impossible to find bbq beef ribs but this place has them on Fridays. so it worked out well. But man one rib about 1.3 pounds cost me 35.00 but their beef is close to 30.00 a pound and the pulled pork about 20 or so. got brisket and pulled port and plenty left over for my wife. it was really good bbq Was impressed. also it is a woman run place too.
> View attachment 4718




Happy birthday, and sounds as though it was a lovely day.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> I usually go to the movies on my birthday but it is just not practical.



Happy birthday!


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> I lean into it, adapt, go-with-the-flow   That is something that's made me very agile in dealing, well, with everything.
> 
> I'm a bit of a kid at heart, heck, I still play video games - but I suspect I'm actually older than you



I'm 102. Sorry that's how old I feel! I usually have to stop and work it out when it comes to old I am. I've not acknowledged a birthday in 5 years.


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm 102. Sorry that's how old I feel! I usually have to stop and work it out when it comes to old I am. I've not acknowledged a birthday in 5 years.



I envy the people born in the year 2000. So darn simple for them to work out how old they are.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm 102. Sorry that's how old I feel! I usually have to stop and work it out when it comes to old I am. I've not acknowledged a birthday in 5 years.




I'm another who feels as though I was born middle aged.


----------



## Clix Pix

Some days I feel my actual chronological age and then a few more years on top of that, and other days I feel and sometimes act the way I did when I was significantly younger......


----------



## fooferdoggie

the DEA has a take back day you can drop all your unused drugs off and I guess illegal ones too. had a bunch from over the years was able to ride my bike in the rain and give them away.


----------



## User.191

Today I took my wonderful wife out for a meal at a local winery we've been supporting this last year.

Friday she learned she was to get a very very well deserved promotion which has her both shit scared yet also excited.

My poor wife works damn hard at her current job and gets a third the salary I do. All feels grossly unfair given I get to pretty much choose my day and set direction and have oodles of fun doing it, yet her current job is regimented and fixed with zero little choice.

My hope is that this promotion will finally help her stretch her wings and she'll get to display her true potential.

Hence the well deserved meal where I drank water & drove and she got well and truly white girl wasted on some nice local wine.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> My poor wife works damn hard at her current job and gets a third the salary I do. All feels grossly unfair given I get to pretty much choose my day and set direction and have oodles of fun doing it, yet her current job is regimented and fixed with zero little choice.



What do you (both) do?


----------



## Alli

We went downtown today and did a Parks & Rec sponsored Sip and Paint. We had a lot of fun despite the music being not much we enjoy, and WAY too loud. Unlike me, my husband is a wonderful artist and he was able to do something great with a simple canvas and toy paints and a toy paintbrush.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> What do you (both) do?



I'm a Business Intelligence Director and she's currently a broker support agent for a regional financial service house.

She's fully licensed and I'm a total dullard with no qualifications to my name.

Life makes no sense.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> We went downtown today and did a Parks & Rec sponsored Sip and Paint. We had a lot of fun despite the music being not much we enjoy, and WAY too loud. Unlike me, my husband is a wonderful artist and he was able to do something great with a simple canvas and toy paints and a toy paintbrush.
> 
> View attachment 4728



Wow that is really impressive. Over the last few months I've really gotten into Bob Ross and plan on buying some supplies and giving it a shot, I love photography but have so much respect for painters who can imagine and create. Would like to see more of your husband's work if you care to share.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> I'm a Business Intelligence Director and she's currently a broker support agent for a regional financial service house.
> 
> She's fully licensed and I'm a total dullard with no qualifications to my name.
> 
> Life makes no sense.



I have no clue what a Business Intelligence Director is, but it sounds impressive. And I do know what you mean about life making no sense.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> I have no clue what a Business Intelligence Director is, but it sounds impressive. And I do know what you mean about life making no sense.



It means very little really. Business Intelligence is a cop out word that corporatations use when they want to make it look like they're doing something useful and clever with their data.

The reality is I bitch monstop about how dirty, and therefore unusful, the corporate data is until eventually it gets dealt with and cleaned up just to shut me up (and because it's the right thing to do).

I personally don't do anything with the data - there's folk immeasurably smarter than I paid half my salary, to do that.

I get paid to be an opinionated bitch with a loud mouth, a desire to do the right thing, and a keen spidey sense to know when something is wrong and how to fix it.

Still feels wrong to be paid for this. I'll take it but still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

The wife looks a bit brighter today on day 2 after her vaccination. The sun is shining and I hope we’ll at least get out for a walk. Touch wood, fingers crossed.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> The wife looks a bit brighter today on day 2 after her vaccination. The sun is shining and I hope we’ll at least get out for a walk. Touch wood, fingers crossed.



First or second? Took me a good week to get over the first. Not looking forward to the second. I'm guessing it will be around June time.

Gardening this morning. Bit of housework this afternoon. Mrs AFB hurt her leg yesterday so is pretty much immobile today. I'll go for a walk in a bit. Make her another tea before I go.


----------



## User.191

I'd totally forgotten how long it takes in between jabs back home. Wifey and I got Pfizer which is 3 weeks between jabs so I had my second a week ago and wife this Wednesday.

My 80 yo mum meanwhile got her first in February and is getting her second this week.

Hopefully.

She's in hospital again right now and my sister's trying to see if the GP can go in and give her the jab there.

And I say again because she only just got out 2 weeks ago after a broken hip only to fall again on her second night at home and break her arm...


----------



## Eric

MissNomer said:


> I'd totally forgotten how long it takes in between jabs back home. Wifey and I got Pfizer which is 3 weeks between jabs so I had my second a week ago and wife this Wednesday.
> 
> My 80 yo mum meanwhile got her first in February and is getting her second this week.
> 
> Hopefully.
> 
> She's in hospital again right now and my sister's trying to see if the GP can go in and give her the jab there.
> 
> And I say again because she only just got out 2 weeks ago after a broken hip only to fall again on her second night at home and break her arm...



Sorry to hear this, hope she recovers okay. My mother (who is also 80) fell last week off of her couch while napping and hit her head, her neighbor heard her and they had to call an ambulance. It's hard for us because she refuses to move into any sort of assisted living and she is no longer capable of living by herself but she absolutely refuses.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> First or second? Took me a good week to get over the first. Not looking forward to the second. I'm guessing it will be around June time.
> 
> Gardening this morning. Bit of housework this afternoon. Mrs AFB hurt her leg yesterday so is pretty much immobile today. I'll go for a walk in a bit. Make her another tea before I go.



First for us. Wales is a bit ahead of England for our age group as many of our friends the same age are still waiting.


----------



## User.191

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> First for us. Wales is a bit ahead of England for our age group as many of our friends the same age are still waiting.



As a Warwickshire lass I can attest the Wales is always ahead of England.

I may have been brought up in Shakespeare country, but mae fy nghalon yn perthyn i wales.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> And I say again because she only just got out 2 weeks ago after a broken hip only to fall again on her second night at home and break her arm...






ericgtr12 said:


> Sorry to hear this, hope she recovers okay. My mother (who is also 80) fell last week off of her couch while napping and hit her head, her neighbor heard her and they had to call an ambulance. It's hard for us because she refuses to move into any sort of assisted living and she is no longer capable of living by herself but she absolutely refuses.



Having aging parents is an interesting experience. My mum turns 87 tomorrow. She is currently getting around on a cane or walker, depending on the distance she expects to travel. She had a fall (great story) and fractured both her pelvis and sacrum back in March. Spent a month in rehab and came home. She now tells people she was in rehab for oxycodone, cause she’d never had any before rehab and she got lots of it there.  Fortunately, she’d already had both jabs by the time she fell.

So I must tell the story of her fall. She has been very good about staying in during Covid and has socialized only with her brother and sister-in-law who live two buildings over. But she realllllly wanted a pedicure. She was not ready for that kind of intimate socialization with strangers, so she decided she’d do it herself and filled the tub about a quarter of the way with nice warm water and sat on the edge with her pants rolled up. Everything looked good and then she she swung her legs over the side to dry them and lost her balance. Boom! Could have been so much worse. But she’s mending nicely and is already driving again and running errands on her own.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> First for us. Wales is a bit ahead of England for our age group as many of our friends the same age are still waiting.



It varies all over. I was really surprised when I got the text for mine as I was expecting it to be end of April at the earliest. But people I work with who are in Birmingham who are older are still waiting. So that's a win for Worcestershire.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Having aging parents is an interesting experience. My mum turns 87 tomorrow. She is currently getting around on a cane or walker, depending on the distance she expects to travel. She had a fall (great story) and fractured both her pelvis and sacrum back in March. Spent a month in rehab and came home. She now tells people she was in rehab for oxycodone, cause she’d never had any before rehab and she got lots of it there.  Fortunately, she’d already had both jabs by the time she fell.
> 
> So I must tell the story of her fall. She has been very good about staying in during Covid and has socialized only with her brother and sister-in-law who live two buildings over. But she realllllly wanted a pedicure. She was not ready for that kind of intimate socialization with strangers, so she decided she’d do it herself and filled the tub about a quarter of the way with nice warm water and sat on the edge with her pants rolled up. Everything looked good and then she she swung her legs over the side to dry them and lost her balance. Boom! Could have been so much worse. But she’s mending nicely and is already driving again and running errands on her own.



My parents are both in their mid 70's. My Dad is in good health but my Mum isn't. I don't live anywhere near them and I do worry what will happen as they get older. My Mum's husband is about 10 years younger than her, so hopefully he will be able to look after her as she deteriorates.

My Dad is the sort who still likes to do things he did 30 years ago. So he'll tell me he's been up on the roof or digging out a pond. He is supposed to be going to Tewkesbury for a couple of days soon, so I plan to visit him then. It's been a good few years since we met up.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

MissNomer said:


> As a Warwickshire lass I can attest the Wales is always ahead of England.
> 
> I may have been brought up in Shakespeare country, but mae fy nghalon yn perthyn i wales.




It’s the opposite for me. I was born in Stratford Upon Avon and lived there until I was 11, then moved to Banbury until I was 19 before finally moving to Wales where I’ve been ever since. Cool to see a fellow Warwickshire person! I do love Wales though but can’t wait to visit my parents back home soon


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> It varies all over. I was really surprised when I got the text for mine as I was expecting it to be end of April at the earliest. But people I work with who are in Birmingham who are older are still waiting. So that's a win for Worcestershire.




A lot of our friends live in London or Surrey and they are way behind. They can’t believe we are having ours now. Less older people in this area maybe??


----------



## User.191

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It’s the opposite for me. I was born in Stratford Upon Avon and lived there until I was 11, then moved to Banbury until I was 19 before finally moving to Wales where I’ve been ever since. Cool to see a fellow Warwickshire person! I do love Wales though but can’t wait to visit my parents back home soon



Good grief! Head up the A34 and you'd have hit me before the M42!

And I spent some time in Banbury working for the Army base there back in my day!

Whilst my first love in Wales is Pembrokshire, I did spend quite some time in Cardiff working on the old British Steel site.

Tiny world!


----------



## Apple fanboy

I've lived all over the UK. Born in Essex. Lived in Tyne and Wear. South London, North London and then the West Midlands.

Now I'm in Worcestirshire and that will do me until I'm done now. I've had enough of moving!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

MissNomer said:


> Good grief! Head up the A34 and you'd have hit me before the M42!
> 
> And I spent some time in Banbury working for the Army base there back in my day!
> 
> Whilst my first love in Wales is Pembrokshire, I did spend quite some time in Cardiff working on the old British Steel site.
> 
> Tiny world!



I lived in Cardiff for 7 years before moving up the valleys when we had our first child. Needed the free child care of my wife’s parents lol. We spend many a weekend away in Tenby, Pembrokeshire or at my parents cottage in Ceredigion. Fantastic scenery here. I’ve never lost my English accent and so many people think I’m posh lol. 

I know the British steel site in Cardiff where you mention, I think it’s still just about operating too even if it’s a fraction of what it used to be.


----------



## Pumbaa

Ordered myself a green screen, should get it delivered to my door by tomorrow evening. Video meetings are going to be way more convenient in the future!

I probably won‘t even bother with actual green screening à la background replacement for quite some time, just happy to block off the view of my home a bit. Chatting with friends and family that I would totally invite into my home for real is one thing, online meetings with strangers and others something completely different.


----------



## User.191

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I lived in Cardiff for 7 years before moving up the valleys when we had our first child. Needed the free child care of my wife’s parents lol. We spend many a weekend away in Tenby, Pembrokeshire or at my parents cottage in Ceredigion. Fantastic scenery here. I’ve never lost my English accent and so many people think I’m posh lol.
> 
> I know the British steel site in Cardiff where you mention, I think it’s still just about operating too even if it’s a fraction of what it used to be.



We used to stay in a century old cottage in Summerhill, just outside of Amroth and Wisemans Bridge.

I used to love taking long walks down to Saundersfoot Harbour and back.

Happy happy days.

I've been here in the States for 20+ years and still have my full on accent - although I do find a bit of Brummie to be a most excellent deterrent to panhandlers (street beggers)...


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> I've been here in the States for 20+ years and still have my full on accent - although I do find a bit of Brummie to be a most excellent deterrent to panhandlers (street beggers)...



I’ve been in the States longer and my accent is mostly gone. I have turned into one of those obnoxious people who simply parrots the accents of whoever is in the majority. Can’t help it. If I read out loud it’s pretty much English with a little American Midwest thrown in for spice.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Some days I feel my actual chronological age and then a few more years on top of that, and other days I feel and sometimes act the way I did when I was significantly younger......




I often feel like a juvenile delinquent as the season changes...   balking at going to bed "on time" even though dawn breaks earlier and earlier...   no one around here who might notice is going to remark on my lights still being on at 11pm or later,  since I worked various shifts when I was telecommuting to work, sometimes supporting co-workers in LA or Chicago etc.   Thanks to the coronavirus, no one knows how short tempered I eventually get when waking up with the birds but being an hour or more short of sleep as time goes on.    Sooner or later it catches up to me, then I become my own mother again for awhile and start telling myself "geez don't have tea now!" and "time to call it a day, ya think?!"

Also as I get older I try to be a little more careful about not doing stuff that could net me a fall and a broken bone or worse.    Not a problem being careful about stuff like that in winter, as snow and ice make caution almost second nature...    but it's more annoying to have to remember to take a walking stick up into the meadow with me in good weather, since I never used to bother with that but now figure it's a good idea.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> I’ve been in the States longer and my accent is mostly gone. I have turned into one of those obnoxious people who simply parrots the accents of whoever is in the majority. Can’t help it. If I read out loud it’s pretty much English with a little American Midwest thrown in for spice.




So where are you from, then?


----------



## Clix Pix

I very often am still awake at 2:00, 3:00 or even 4:00 AM if in the midst of reading a really good book that I just can't put down.....  I, too, have wondered if anyone passing by has noticed that there is still a light on here at a time when most people are snugly in their beds snoring away.....  When I've finished the book, I set it aside and finally turn out the light and tuck myself in, I do so with the realization that I don't need to get up at any specific time, I can sleep in as late as I choose.   I am definitely a nocturnal creature, not a morning one!

And, yes, I've noticed that as I've been getting older that I am more cautious and thinking ahead when it comes to situations which could result in a fall which could then bring on something worse.....so I try to avoid that as much as possible.   Days in winter when it's icy out there or there's snow on the ground underneath which I can't tell if there is ice, I don't bother walking the block and a half up to the mailbox kiosk to retrieve my mail.  it can wait.  Some things that I didn't think a second thought about doing when I was younger I sometimes now pause and reflect on and assess potential problems before I've actually gotten into the situation.   Isn't getting older just so much _*fun*_?!!!

Answering MissNomer's question, although probably not addressed to me, which came in while I was writing my response to LizKat's post:  I'm in the Northern Virginia suburbs of Washington, DC, have been here since 1968.....before that, I was born in Western Pennsylvania, but lived for the first eight years of my life in a small town in Ohio not far from Steubenville as well as not far from the West Virginia border across the Ohio River from us and the Pennsylvania border a bit further from us....  Pittsburgh, PA was really the closest big city.   We then spent about eight years in a growing suburb of Chicago that was a pre-planned and designed community, and then eventually moved back to Ohio, where I finished high school and then went on to college in West Virginia before coming to DC for graduate school.   The years spent in that suburb of Chicago were really during the time of my most formative years and I think it was while living there that I became much more of a city/suburban sort than a small-town sort of person.   I am definitely not a rural person at all!


----------



## User.191

Clix Pix said:


> I very often am still awake at 2:00, 3:00 or even 4:00 AM if in the midst of reading a really good book that I just can't put down.....  I, too, have wondered if anyone passing by has noticed that there is still a light on here at a time when most people are snugly in their beds snoring away.....  When I've finished the book, I set it aside and finally turn out the light and tuck myself in, I do so with the realization that I don't need to get up at any specific time, I can sleep in as late as I choose.   I am definitely a nocturnal creature, not a morning one!
> 
> And, yes, I've noticed that as I've been getting older that I am more cautious and thinking ahead when it comes to situations which could result in a fall which could then bring on something worse.....so I try to avoid that as much as possible.   Days in winter when it's icy out there or there's snow on the ground underneath which I can't tell if there is ice, I don't bother walking the block and a half up to the mailbox kiosk to retrieve my mail.  it can wait.  Some things that I didn't think a second thought about doing when I was younger I sometimes now pause and reflect on and assess potential problems before I've actually gotten into the situation.   Isn't getting older just so much _*fun*_?!!!




I'm a mid 50s teenager with the body of a thrice over octergenerian...


----------



## Clix Pix

Having celebrated my 76th birthday a few weeks ago (why is it that every time I say that I hear the song "76 Trombones" in my head?!  LOL!) I definitely am of a certain chronological age but as for my "real" age, yeah, it varies.....


----------



## User.191

Clix Pix said:


> Having celebrated my 76th birthday a few weeks ago (why is it that every time I say that I hear the song "76 Trombones" in my head?!  LOL!) I definitely am of a certain chronological age but as for my "real" age, yeah, it varies.....



Wow - congrats for being so young!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Pumbaa said:


> Ordered myself a green screen, should get it delivered to my door by tomorrow evening. Video meetings are going to be way more convenient in the future!
> 
> I probably won‘t even bother with actual green screening à la background replacement for quite some time, just happy to block off the view of my home a bit. Chatting with friends and family that I would totally invite into my home for real is one thing, online meetings with strangers and others something completely different.



Why not just use the blur function?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Having celebrated my 76th birthday a few weeks ago (why is it that every time I say that I hear the song "76 Trombones" in my head?!  LOL!) I definitely am of a certain chronological age but as for my "real" age, yeah, it varies.....



You don't come across that old online. But I mean that in a good way! Your basically the same age as my Dad pretty much.


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> Why not just use the blur function?



I’ve written too many lines of code to trust software.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> I probably won‘t even bother with actual green screening à la background replacement for quite some time, just happy to block off the view of my home a bit. Chatting with friends and family that I would totally invite into my home for real is one thing, online meetings with strangers and others something completely different.




I actually love to have rando, and sometimes, confusing things in my background during a video chat ...


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> Hahaha, well, there's this Jeep thing, where a Jeep owner leaves a rubber duck on someone else's Jeep, sometimes with some words of wisdom written on it.  So we parked, noticed another Wrangler (blue with a big offroad setup), not sure if it was them, but this little fellow was on the car when we can out ...
> 
> View attachment 4714
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, it's this whole nutty Wrangler sub-culture
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715




If I owned a jeep, I would make it a werecar







so the rubber ducky would need to be more like


----------



## Eric

thekev said:


> If I owned a jeep, I would make it a werecar.



That jeep has never seen such bullshit.


----------



## thekev

ericgtr12 said:


> That jeep has never seen such bullshit.




Honk Honk Honk!


----------



## Eric

thekev said:


> Honk Honk Honk!



Great episode.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> The years spent in that suburb of Chicago were really during the time of my most formative years and I think it was while living there that I became much more of a city/suburban sort than a small-town sort of person. I am definitely not a rural person at all!




I've had one foot in the city and one in the sticks since the mid-1980s, so I can appreciate aspects of both and have some sense of the potential downsides of both as well.   But I was born in the boondocks about 40 miles from where I eventually (and coincidentally) bought a fixer-upper to retire to and meanwhile spend weekends in.    So while I still do really miss NYC sometimes (and loved both Chicago and San Francisco where I also spent some "prime time"),  I find the quiet of the country pretty appealing these days,  even if I have also liked being only three hours from my old stomping grounds down in the city.

For variety from the boondocks,  I'm still close enough to the city for the occasional shopping trip,  and to places like Ithaca upstate here --think that's only 90 miles or so, anyway an easy day trip. 

I'm not driving a car any more, by choice  --never wanted to become one of those geezers you get behind who's 85 years old and driving 30mph in a 55-zone with a double yellow line preventing passing for 40 miles at a stretch, gawwwrrrr!! --   so my transportation options now are those of public transport and other ad hoc or pre-arrangements on the private side,  but so far that has worked out ok for me.   I live near the edge of a village where some friends live,  so "hitchhiking" a ride to town or over to Oneonta is no more complicated than making a phone call or two to find out when someone's next heading into civilization lol.

I was used to public transportation in the city for 35 years anyway (except weekends when I grabbed the car out of the garage there and took off for the sticks) so I don't have the aversion to bus or train rides that some of my friends even here in the sticks seem to have.  I never did understand that really.   Planning ahead a little is not all that challenging.

Anyway also feel lucky that our four-county library system has not only lots of e-books but a $250k mobile component that stops once a month in every hamlet or village that doesn't have a bricks-and-mortar building, and will bring books you've ordered from anywhere in the system.    It's only about a quarter mile from my place to where that thing parks in a nearby village.

And  thank goodness for Instacart and the behemoths like Walmart and Amazon for re-ups on pantry items.   As for other shopping,  I'm way past that age where divesting becomes the alternate obsession.  Except for Apple gear of course, and all the damn dongles, cables etc needed to get my stuff to talk around its hardware incompatibilities.

All that said, I have my moments when I wish I could put on a jacket and walk two blocks to pick up Szechuan stir fried whatever...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I've had one foot in the city and one in the sticks since the mid-1980s, so I can appreciate aspects of both and have some sense of the potential downsides of both as well.   But I was born in the boondocks about 40 miles from where I eventually (and coincidentally) bought a fixer-upper to retire to and meanwhile spend weekends in.    So while I still do really miss NYC sometimes (and loved both Chicago and San Francisco where I also spent some "prime time"),  I find the quiet of the country pretty appealing these days,  even if I have also liked being only three hours from my old stomping grounds down in the city.
> 
> For variety from the boondocks,  I'm still close enough to the city for the occasional shopping trip,  and to places like Ithaca upstate here --think that's only 90 miles or so, anyway an easy day trip.
> 
> I'm not driving a car any more, by choice  --never wanted to become one of those geezers you get behind who's 85 years old and driving 30mph in a 55-zone with a double yellow line preventing passing for 40 miles at a stretch, gawwwrrrr!! --   so my transportation options now are those of public transport and other ad hoc or pre-arrangements on the private side,  but so far that has worked out ok for me.   I live near the edge of a village where some friends live,  so "hitchhiking" a ride to town or over to Oneonta is no more complicated than making a phone call or two to find out when someone's next heading into civilization lol.
> 
> I was used to public transportation in the city for 35 years anyway (except weekends when I grabbed the car out of the garage there and took off for the sticks) so I don't have the aversion to bus or train rides that some of my friends even here in the sticks seem to have.  I never did understand that really.   Planning ahead a little is not all that challenging.
> 
> Anyway also feel lucky that our four-county library system has not only lots of e-books but a $250k mobile component that stops once a month in every hamlet or village that doesn't have a bricks-and-mortar building, and will bring books you've ordered from anywhere in the system.    It's only about a quarter mile from my place to where that thing parks in a nearby village.
> 
> And  thank goodness for Instacart and the behemoths like Walmart and Amazon for re-ups on pantry items.   As for other shopping,  I'm way past that age where divesting becomes the alternate obsession.  Except for Apple gear of course, and all the damn dongles, cables etc needed to get my stuff to talk around its hardware incompatibilities.
> 
> All that said, I have my moments when I wish I could put on a jacket and walk two blocks to pick up Szechuan stir fried whatever...




Yes, Szechuan stir fried.........sigh.  Yum.


----------



## Pumbaa

Managed to get a vaccine appointment booked for later this week. Really happy to get it months earlier than expected. Really sad to officially be part of a high-risk group. Not a young slim warthog anymore.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> So where are you from, then?



You name it. I'm an Air Force brat. By the time I graduated high school I had lived outside of the US more than inside. Good thing there's no Chinese accent to pick up.  We moved to London when I was less than a year and remained there until I was 5. Upon return to the States the boy next door ran inside after meeting me shouting "mommy, mommy! There's a new little girl next door, and she speaks a foreign language!" 


DT said:


> I actually love to have rando, and sometimes, confusing things in my background during a video chat ...



My son has a wall of sneakers. Literally. It's about 4 feet high and 5 feet long. (Yes, he has a problem.) But he claims it's made for some good conversation.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> My son has a wall of sneakers. Literally. It's about 4 feet high and 5 feet long. (Yes, he has a problem.) But he claims it's made for some good conversation.




I should think it would be a fun break from the usual background of video calls!  For the heck of it once (and because I'm no great shakes at photography anyway),  I decided to take snapshots of just my kinfolk's feet, footwear and nearby objects on the ground --pebbles, flowers, tree roots etc.--  at an extended family reunion one year.   To my surprise the resulting photo array ended up getting downloaded by everyone who had been there...  they all thought it was hilarious, and even filed best guesses and joshing remarks about who had hung out down by the lake and who stayed up by the pavilion where the food was and so forth.


----------



## thekev

Alli said:


> You name it. I'm an Air Force brat. By the time I graduated high school I had lived outside of the US more than inside. Good thing there's no Chinese accent to pick up.  We moved to London when I was less than a year and remained there until I was 5. Upon return to the States the boy next door ran inside after meeting me shouting "mommy, mommy! There's a new little girl next door, and she speaks a foreign language!"
> 
> My son has a wall of sneakers. Literally. It's about 4 feet high and 5 feet long. (Yes, he has a problem.) But he claims it's made for some good conversation.




It's easy to end up with multiple pairs if you run on different terrain. Personally I wear through all of them no matter what brand or how many I purchase. I don't even have a fraction of that, but try walking/running (and about to take up mountain biking) ~150/month (and increasing). You too would go through many shoes, assuming you don't do that already. COVID pretty much knocked it into overdrive. I work remotely now, and I need something to get me out of the house as much as possible.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

COVID vaccination day for me today. Hope I don’t feel like shit afterwards as I have meetings this afternoon and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alli

thekev said:


> It's easy to end up with multiple pairs if you run on different terrain. Personally I wear through all of them no matter what brand or how many I purchase. I don't even have a fraction of that, but try walking/running (and about to take up mountain biking) ~150/month (and increasing). You too would go through many shoes, assuming you don't do that already. COVID pretty much knocked it into overdrive. I work remotely now, and I need something to get me out of the house as much as possible.



Oh, he doesn't run. He just collects tennis shoes. You know, the hot brand name ones that have release dates? SMH It's the one thing about my son I'll never understand.


----------



## Alli

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> COVID vaccination day for me today. Hope I don’t feel like shit afterwards as I have meetings this afternoon and tomorrow morning.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alli

I wound up with PT from 8-9 and then OT from 10-11. I guess I'll get coffee from 9-10.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> COVID vaccination day for me today. Hope I don’t feel like shit afterwards as I have meetings this afternoon and tomorrow morning.




Good luck.

Any chance of rescheduing meetings scheduled to take place immediately after having received a Covid vaccine?


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> COVID vaccination day for me today. Hope I don’t feel like shit afterwards as I have meetings this afternoon and tomorrow morning.




Based on reading quite a few experiences, including my own,  the several hours immediately following are kind of uneventful, so your afternoon meetings, you're probably good - tomorrow morning?  Beware 

Which vaccine?  The other thing is the two dose options seem to have the most potential for a negative effect on the 2nd dose (certainly that was the case with me, and all of our close friends).


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Any chance of rescheduing meetings scheduled to take place immediately after having received a Covid vaccine?




I wish. We have a product launch on Thursday that has been 12 months in the planning and I need to be in the meetings to give technical direction. I have warned them I might not be at my best though


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

DT said:


> Based on reading quite a few experiences, including my own, the several hours immediately following are kind of uneventful, so your afternoon meetings, you're probably good - tomorrow morning? Beware
> 
> Which vaccine? The other thing is the two dose options seem to have the most potential for a negative effect on the 2nd dose (certainly that was the case with me, and all of our close friends).




I had the Astrazeneca vaccine. I feel mostly fine so far apart from a hot and achy arm. No doubt tonight will be a bit different. My wife is still under the weather and had hers on Friday. She went into work today but was in bed all day yesterday. Weird as she was bad on Saturday but fine on Sunday. We even went out walking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I wish. We have a product launch on Thursday that has been 12 months in the planning and I need to be in the meetings to give technical direction. I have warned them I might not be at my best though



The very best of luck with it, but I would be most surprised if you were at your best.


The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I had the Astrazeneca vaccine. I feel mostly fine so far apart from a hot and achy arm. No doubt tonight will be a bit different. My wife is still under the weather and had hers on Friday. She went into work today but was in bed all day yesterday. Weird as she was bad on Saturday but fine on Sunday. We even went out walking.



Ouch.

Good luck.


----------



## Alli

PT and OT this morning. I think they’re trying to kill me. Kidding. They’re finally addressing the source of the problem which is the scar adhesions. I get a short massage from each therapist, so I can’t complain much.


----------



## Eric

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I wish. We have a product launch on Thursday that has been 12 months in the planning and I need to be in the meetings to give technical direction. I have warned them I might not be at my best though



I was in a similar situation, too many projects and there was no way I could take any time off. In fact I just went the last 14 days without a single day off, it sucks having a job that dominates your life and working from home makes it that much worse because you're basically always available. We have flex time (unlimited vacation) but in two years I haven't even taken more than a week because I can't make time for it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Doing the washing; reading. Browsing.  Studying French.  Debating what to prepare for dinner.


----------



## Alli

Sudden change of plans. We're going to take a ride over to Mississippi to visit a nursery that has a tree hubby wants. All good, cause then we can go to a restaurant that I love that has the best shrimp and grits cakes!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Sudden change of plans. We're going to take a ride over to Mississippi to visit a nursery that has a tree hubby wants. All good, cause then we can go to a restaurant that I love that has the best shrimp and grits cakes!




Shrimp?  Did someone mention shrimp?

Sigh.

Do enjoy.  I love shrimp.

Headed out for some local shopping: Mineral water, multi-seed brown bread, butter, and my organic milk.

And spotted a raspberry cheesecake (small and not sweet), and a raspberry and dark chocolate cake (small) in the bakery where I bought the multi-seed brown bread (a thing that weighs almost as much as a brick, but both tasty and horribly healthy).

So, I am now sipping coffee (Peruvian) with hot milk, and relishing and savouring a small raspberry cheese cake and a small (not sweet) dark chocolate and raspberry cake: I told myself that I hadn't bought any cake for my birthday - the cakes I like (dark chocolate, raspberry, tart apple) weren't available - so that this - even if a little belated - wil do nicely.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> I was in a similar situation, too many projects and there was no way I could take any time off. In fact I just went the last 14 days without a single day off, it sucks having a job that dominates your life and working from home makes it that much worse because you're basically always available. We have flex time (unlimited vacation) but in two years I haven't even taken more than a week because I can't make time for it.



We have just extra time! I just more or less hung up on one of my bosses as I told him it was cutting into the two and a half hours a day I don’t work for him.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> The very best of luck with it, but I would be most surprised if you were at your best.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Good luck.




Well I felt absolutely shattered today and got through it thanks to double teaspoons of Nescafé Gold Blend. Now experiencing a caffeine crash and aching from head to foot. Not my best, but you’re not surprised I know lol 

Just thought I’d fish for sympathy like your friend I mentioned on the other thread


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m calling roofing/siding people to get an estimate on getting my siding repaired. Damn wind storm threw a big branch against the house and punctured it in three places. (I thought vinyl siding was supposed to be durable?)


----------



## Clix Pix

Doing a few domestic chores such as laundry and tidying the house, with intentions to get outside later, as it's an amazingly warm day and feels like summer!   Tomorrow and Friday I have workers coming to do the annual required HVAC inspection and the every-two-year required dryer vent inspection, so that'll be done for a while.  Last year we didn't need to have the HVAC inspection done and send in a copy of the receipt to the management company the way we normally do thanks to the pandemic, but this year it's back on the schedule.   Even though I'm vaccinated of course I don't know about the guys coming to do these inspections so will don a mask when each of them arrives....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Well I felt absolutely shattered today and got through it thanks to double teaspoons of Nescafé Gold Blend. Now experiencing a caffeine crash and aching from head to foot. Not my best, but you’re not surprised I know lol
> 
> Just thought I’d fish for sympathy like your friend I mentioned on the other thread




Sympathies; and no, I'm not surprised.  

Take care.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> We have just extra time! I just more or less hung up on one of my bosses as I told him it was cutting into the two and a half hours a day I don’t work for him.



I can relate with this, I've been trying to push back but the amount of work is so overwhelming and won't let up so I really have no options but to let some of it slip and I hate doing that, the result is poor quality of service and from the client's perspective I am directly responsible for it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

ericgtr12 said:


> I was in a similar situation, too many projects and there was no way I could take any time off. In fact I just went the last 14 days without a single day off, it sucks having a job that dominates your life and working from home makes it that much worse because you're basically always available. We have flex time (unlimited vacation) but in two years I haven't even taken more than a week because I can't make time for it.




I worked from home yesterday for the first time in a month and have pretty much gone fully back to the office. It pissed me off a while back when one of the directors at our place made the unfounded comment our department were not doing as much when working from home. The reality was we increased our output and have delivered more in 12 months than had been done in 14 years prior. Much of that was because instead of turning our computers off at 4.30pm and going home, we’d stay working later into the evening and often turn on in the morning at the time we’d all usually be leaving for work. The working day was longer and because we were at home, there was less distractions and no time wasted walking around the factory to other departments. 

It’s sort of backfired on them now because we are all back the office and usually start and finish on time lol. I can still work from home if I want to though which is a useful perk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> We have just extra time! I just more or less hung up on one of my bosses as I told him it was cutting into the two and a half hours a day I don’t work for him.




On my last deployment, I had a boss - unfortunately, the head of mission - who used to send emails to staff (on a regular basis) at around 23.30, - but who never appeared before 10.00 in the morning (whereas we started at 08.00).

Now, as it happens, I'm pretty nocturnal, and I don't mind dealing with emergencies, but, firstly, every minute of every day cannot be classed as an emergency, and secondly, people need a set time when they can switch off completely and not be expected to have to respond to communications from a boss or line manager.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> I can relate with this, I've been trying to push back but the amount of work is so overwhelming and won't let up so I really have no options but to let some of it slip and I hate doing that, the result is poor quality of service and from the client's perspective I am directly responsible for it.



Exactly. I'm interviewing tomorrow for a new assistant as my last one is moving on. Really hope one of them is a good fit!


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I worked from home yesterday for the first time in a month and have pretty much gone fully back to the office. It pissed me off a while back when one of the directors at our place made the unfounded comment our department were not doing as much when working from home. The reality was we increased our output and have delivered more in 12 months than had been done in 14 years prior. Much of that was because instead of turning our computers off at 4.30pm and going home, we’d stay working later into the evening and often turn on in the morning at the time we’d all usually be leaving for work. The working day was longer and because we were at home, there was less distractions and no time wasted walking around the factory to other departments.
> 
> It’s sort of backfired on them now because we are all back the office and usually start and finish on time lol. I can still work from home if I want to though which is a useful perk.



I go into the office once or twice a week. But my standard week is 8-5:30 then 8pm until late Monday to Thursday. Usually some hours on a Sunday as well. Thing is if you do 12 things well, my boss will give you 13. If you do 13 well he'll give you 14 and so on. Where as if you do 12 things badly you don't get given anymore things to do!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> On my last deployment, I had a boss - unfortunately, the head of mission - who used to send emails to staff (on a regular basis) at around 23.30, - but who never appeared before 10.00 in the morning (whereas we started at 08.00).
> 
> Now, as it happens, I'm pretty nocturnal, and I don't mind dealing with emergencies, but, firstly, every minute of every day cannot be classed as an emergency, and secondly, people need a set time when they can switch off completely and not be expected to have to respond to communications from a boss or line manager.



Its basically more things to do each day. The pile of things I didn't complete from the previous day gets more and more. As I explained to a colleague today, if I don't get one more call, email or message on teams between now and the end of June, I'll probably still not clear my inbox!


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> * I'm pretty nocturnal, and I don't mind dealing with emergencies, but, firstly, every minute of every day cannot be classed as an emergency, and secondly, people need a set time when they can switch off completely and not be expected to have to respond to communications from a boss or line manager.*



My pager says hold *my* beer.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Its basically more things to do each day. The pile of things I didn't complete from the previous day gets more and more. As I explained to a colleague today, if I don't get one more call, email or message on teams between now and the end of June, I'll probably still not clear my inbox!



I feel this. Right now my mental health is in a bad state, dealing with the overload of a never ending pipeline of new clients while being understaffed is disheartening to say the least, I'm dreading bringing on any more. My life is consumed by it day and night, in the last two weeks I've maybe gotten 5 hours of sleep a night and can't get all the work escalations out of my head. 

I took one day off (first out of 14 straight 12 hour days) and it was a shit show of upset clients that I wasn't there. My ability to cope is at the end of its rope and am not sure how much more I can take.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> I feel this. Right now my mental health is in a bad state, dealing with the overload of a never ending pipeline of new clients while being understaffed is disheartening to say the least, I'm dreading bringing on any more. My life is consumed by it day and night, in the last two weeks I've maybe gotten 5 hours of sleep a night and can't get all the work escalations out of my head.
> 
> I took one day off (first out of 14 straight 12 hour days) and it was a shit show of upset clients that I wasn't there. My ability to cope is at the end of its rope and am not sure how much more I can take.



Exactly how I was feeling earlier. A bit better now. Have a new assistant starting Monday as the old one finishes this week. Just hope he's up to scratch. Had a good chat telling the owner how demotivated I was feeling this morning. At least he didn't try and give me anything new and did actually take a couple of (small!) things off me.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> I feel this. Right now my mental health is in a bad state, dealing with the overload of a never ending pipeline of new clients while being understaffed is disheartening to say the least, I'm dreading bringing on any more. My life is consumed by it day and night, in the last two weeks I've maybe gotten 5 hours of sleep a night and can't get all the work escalations out of my head.
> 
> I took one day off (first out of 14 straight 12 hour days) and it was a shit show of upset clients that I wasn't there. My ability to cope is at the end of its rope and am not sure how much more I can take.



Hang in there.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Just finished setting up the new tablesaw. It is called a sawstop it is a safe saw if you touch the blade the blade gets slammed into a aluminum block and drops down. So you get a kick instead of losing a finger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alli

Two hours of PT/OT first thing this morning. Then I raced home to load the car:



And off we went to the 5 Rivers Delta center for some kayaking. Once my husband got the hang of paddling it was pretty smooth. I love him dearly, but he is totally uncoordinated, so this was a challenge. We went until he was worn out and saw some beautiful vegetation along the way. Some fish jumping, and birds flying, but no turtles or gators.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> Just finished setting up the new tablesaw. It is called a sawstop it is a safe saw if you touch the blade the blade gets slammed into a aluminum block and drops down. So you get a kick instead of losing a finger.




Holy hell, I looked up this product and watched several videos, it's MAGIC.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Some fish jumping, and birds flying, but no turtles or gators.



Um, gators?! No thanks!


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> Holy hell, I looked up this product and watched several videos, it's MAGIC.



ya its crazy but it sure makes the tool safer. I was going to buy it but then the pandemic hit. then a friend who shares space in the basement of a warehouse took the tip of his finger off so he rushed out and bought one.  I have hand kickbacks cutting thin plywood and I was getting tired of it. I don't use the tables a lot though so its hard to justify the price.


----------



## Apple fanboy

So my new guy starting next week has changed his mind. Really pissed me off. Completely wasted my time. I just don’t have enough of it right now.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> So my new guy starting next week has changed his mind. Really pissed me off. Completely wasted my time. I just don’t have enough of it right now.



My new guy started this week (coincidence that we have the same crap going on at work) and fortunately he's doing okay so far. However, this is my second try as the first new guy didn't quite work out through no fault of his own, the work just requires a more senior resource.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> My new guy started this week (coincidence that we have the same crap going on at work) and fortunately he's doing okay so far. However, this is my second try as the first new guy didn't quite work out through no fault of his own, the work just requires a more senior resource.



My first guy started in December. But got head hunted and left yesterday.


----------



## User.191

Gah - what a horrible few days. Between trying to archive 2 years worth of ticket data from ZenDesk, to trying (and failing) to get file sharing working from Big Sur (looks like Apple broke it), to setting up a SSH server on Windows, and now trying to get Java based LDAP authentication working - it's been a long few days.

Weekend and wine  - winner!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Two trips to the tip this morning. Got rid of quite a bit of garden waste. Then gave the car interior a good hour with the vacuum. There were leaves, twigs and soil everywhere! A bit of gardening and a walk this afternoon. Got to keep closing those rings.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the farmers' market this morning:

Yesterday, I had phoned the German lady who runs the best stall (organic) and she confirmed that her hens had finally (finally, finally) started to lay eggs, in abundance.

So, I asked her to keep some for me, and she very kindly put aside three boxes of eggs for me.

Thus, eggs (free range, organic), vegetables: Aubergine (eggplant), courgette (zucchini), tomatoes, cucumber, onions, carrots, parsnip, potatoes, chard, spinach, lots and lots of new season's "fresh" garlic, salad greens, parsley, coriander, chilli peppers, chives, and peppers were all bought.

As were lemons, oranges and mangoes.

Olives, hummus, wild garlic pesto, fresh pasta, at a stall, and bread (in the French bakery); Cheeses included Gorgonzola Cremosa, St Agur, Camembert Rustique, St Nectaire, Taleggio, Dent du Chat, Morbier, and young goat's Gouda all of which were purchased in the cheesemonger's.

Basmati rice, galangal, rendang paste, sambal oelek, lime leaves and lemongrass were bought in the nearby Asian store, as was Chinese cabbage.

And fish, - wild trout, and red mullet - at the fishmonger's stall.


----------



## Clix Pix

It's a nice sunny day out there, albeit a bit breezy so the plan is to go out for a walk around the lake this afternoon, camera in hand.....    Also since it is the beginning of a new month, time to get out the external drives update them with backups, etc.   Such an exciting life I lead.....   LOL!


----------



## Edd

Just walked into my favorite bar, of any worldwide, and reunited with my favorite bartender. Goddamn.


----------



## shadow puppet

Trying to get as much house cleaning done as I am able to with a messed up left hand.  If health insurance comes through, I'm scheduled for hand surgery May 11th to remove part of my über arthritic wrist bone, fuse my thumb in place and repair (2) ruptured tendons.  I'm scared to death.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Trying to get as much house cleaning done as I am able to with a messed up left hand.  If health insurance comes through, I'm scheduled for hand surgery May 11th to remove part of my über arthritic wrist bone, fuse my thumb in place and repair (2) ruptured tendons.  I'm scared to death.



Sounds terrifying. And painful! Hope you have a speedy recovery.

I spent the day doing absolutely nothing and I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Trying to get as much house cleaning done as I am able to with a messed up left hand.  If health insurance comes through, I'm scheduled for hand surgery May 11th to remove part of my über arthritic wrist bone, fuse my thumb in place and repair (2) ruptured tendons.  I'm scared to death.




The very best of luck with it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Grandpa was a bas grand[pa and bought his granddaughter a new bike. I bought her a balance bike last year but only when she found. friend who hand one did she learn to ride it. her parents bought her a cheap huffy princess bike but she cant really peddle it. She is only about 28 pounds and 3.5 years old. so I had to drop by the trek store thats only 6 blocks away and checked out bikes for her in her size. So I could not wait and bought it and tossed it on my bike and walked it back. she was pretty overwhelmed but was able to peddle it right away. I bet within a month we can take the training wheels off once she gets good at peddling.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> Just walked into my favorite bar, of any worldwide, and reunited with my favorite bartender. Goddamn.
> 
> View attachment 4859



The vaccine has shown us the light at the end of the tunnel, it's nice to see these places that have survived it finally getting a break, they've really suffered throughout this thing.


----------



## Edd

ericgtr12 said:


> The vaccine has shown us the light at the end of the tunnel, it's nice to see these places that have survived it finally getting a break, they've really suffered throughout this thing.



Yeah, I didn’t make it clear that the bar had closed since last summer. I think a restaurant has to be very financially stable to close for 6-7 months. I can walk there in 5 min and it was a whim to go there yesterday, right when they opened.  It was thrilling to see people I genuinely cared about still there.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My father died this day 16 years ago, and today is a Bank Holiday; anyway, both brothers have phoned - Decent Brother for a lengthy chat of an hour and a half, and Other Brother - laughing - for around 40 minutes, both very enjoyable conversations.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

On account of the fact that the May Bank Holiday occurred yesterday, my French class took place this evening instead.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> My father died this day 16 years ago, and today is a Bank Holiday; anyway, both brothers have phoned - Decent Brother for a lengthy chat of an hour and a half, and Other Brother - laughing - for around 40 minutes, both very enjoyable conversations.



what's the difference between Decent brother and Other brother? (been curious for a while)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> what's the difference between Decent brother and Other brother? (been curious for a while)




I am considerably closer to one than the other, although, these days, I get on well with both of them.

Decent Brother and I are friends as well as siblings.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I am considerably closer to one than the other, although, these days, I get on well with both of them.
> 
> Decent Brother and I are friends as well as siblings.



That’s nice. But from what I’ve read over the years you have a very close family. Well certainly compared to mine!
In terms of ages are you closer to one than the other? Maybe that’s part of the reason you are closer to the decent brother.
There’s about 18 months between my sister and me. We were never close and it got worse in our teens. Then I left home at 17. Since then we only ever saw each other if one of my parents invited us round at the same time. But that’s all in the past now.


----------



## Alli

Today I was told that they would discharge me from PT at my next appointment on Thursday. That will leave me only with OT. YAY! Then I went to Best Buy and started its own thread for that. Shortly I'm going to a museum exhibit and then to dinner.


----------



## User.45

Writing some internal grant for some extra $$$ for my study...and to buy out clinic time.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Telephone interviews today. Plus the rest of my 11 hour work day. What joy!


----------



## fooferdoggie

dogecoin is doing me well. I put in 400 and it is 1200 today. I was able to take out the orgiinal amount I invested and now it is all profit so no money out of my pocket. in total I invested about 800 in crypto and I have 2500. I am almost rich (G)


----------



## DT

Well, not today exactly ...


----------



## Alli

Finish setting up the area around my new (and wonderful!) standing desk. It's starting to resemble an actual office, even if it is part of the living room. Then I'm going to do my damn PowerPoint so I can do my prospectus ASAP and go visit my family!


----------



## fooferdoggie

I do some movie or tv show stuff. i am not in the union so I cant do much.  this is two signs for a pilot called "Kill the Orange Faced Bear" Pilot. I guess it is a bout a engaged or newly married couple in the woods and a bear kills the woman and war is declared on the bears.


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> I do some movie or tv show stuff. i am not in the union so I cant do much.  this is two signs for a pilot called "Kill the Orange Faced Bear" Pilot. I guess it is a bout a engaged or newly married couple in the woods and a bear kills the woman and war is declared on the bears.
> View attachment 4951View attachment 4952



Very nice.


----------



## hulugu

fooferdoggie said:


> dogecoin is doing me well. I put in 400 and it is 1200 today. I was able to take out the orgiinal amount I invested and now it is all profit so no money out of my pocket. in total I invested about 800 in crypto and I have 2500. I am almost rich (G)




I invested in crypto and I keep making money despite thinking the whole thing's a ridiculous con. Hell, I bought dogecoin on a dare. Why am I making so much money on nonsense while my Apple stock's been hovering over the same $20 for more than a year? 

The market's dumb.


----------



## fooferdoggie

kinda boring just typical park signs those these are fakes. they screwed a back onto the big one and I cut the screws off. well charged them for a new bit.
 Last pilot I did a bumch fo signs and the had them up and they never shot the pilot. signed paperwork for a show right before the pandemic that vanished I guess never heard back.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Well, not today exactly ...
> 
> View attachment 4908




This guy was causing trouble too ...


----------



## User.45

Making grant budget spreadsheets.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> I invested in crypto and I keep making money despite thinking the whole thing's a ridiculous con. Hell, I bought dogecoin on a dare. Why am I making so much money on nonsense while my Apple stock's been hovering over the same $20 for more than a year?



I know what you mean. I've gotten my original investment back multiple times and then some. I've even been able to give my daughter enough to get her going pretty well. Meanwhile my husband keeps saying "I don't want to know about your bitcoin." LOL!


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Making grant budget spreadsheets.




Fun!



A couple of my projects in the medical/research space were grant funded, being able to navigate how that landscape is a science.  I mean, it's amazing, the amount of money just sitting "out there", one of my clients now could easily tap into it, but they're, to be quite frank, kind of delusional and think they're going to get VC money without IP,  a revenue model with business plan to support growth, etc.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my projects in the medical/research space were grant funded, being able to navigate how that landscape is a science.  I mean, it's amazing, the amount of money just sitting "out there", one of my clients now could easily tap into it, but they're, to be quite frank, kind of delusional and think they're going to get VC money without IP,  a revenue model with business plan to support growth, etc.



I hate handling anything money related. I can dive through giga spreadsheets when it comes to research, but when it's budgeting, a single page makes me lose all my motivation...


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

hulugu said:


> I invested in crypto and I keep making money despite thinking the whole thing's a ridiculous con. Hell, I bought dogecoin on a dare. Why am I making so much money on nonsense while my Apple stock's been hovering over the same $20 for more than a year?
> 
> The market's dumb.




Am I the only one that keeps pronouncing it as Dog Coin?


----------



## fooferdoggie

well looks like I lost 8100 in my ppp loan. I got the first one the second wants to verify your id. it has a app on your phone that scans your face then you scan your id. but mine wont match. I thought t was because my face is so much thinner then it was in the pic. but after looking it has my basic info with my work address and my id has my home address and they have to match. there is also no person to talk to about it.


----------



## DT

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Am I the only one that keeps pronouncing it as Dog Coin?





I say, DHOOJKWAYEEN ...


----------



## Thomas Veil

Buying new shoes. Not that I wanted to, but I went to pick up an order from Crate and Barrel and the bottom of their entrance door was so sharp that even though it just brushed one of my New Balance shoes it sliced a hole in it. 

BTW, I pretty much agree with this take on Bitcoin. Yeah, you can make money on it…as long as the pyramid keeps going.


----------



## User.45

A biosketch and a budget form away from being done with my grant app


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother - his birthday was yesterday and he normally phones me for over an hour on Sunday, but I'll be getting my vaccine, ad probably won't be at home when he calls.


----------



## thekev

hulugu said:


> I invested in crypto and I keep making money despite thinking the whole thing's a ridiculous con. Hell, I bought dogecoin on a dare. Why am I making so much money on nonsense while my Apple stock's been hovering over the same $20 for more than a year?
> 
> The market's dumb.




A double dogecoin dare?

Either way, it seems like you're taking it for a very long walk.


----------



## fooferdoggie

thekev said:


> A double dogecoin dare?
> 
> Either way, it seems like you're taking it for a very long walk.



its going up and down all day .etherium is not doing bad.


----------



## thekev

fooferdoggie said:


> its going up and down all day .etherium is not doing bad.




Yeah, kind of the tail wagging the dogecoin...

Etherium has seemingly been a popular mining currency for a while. I still question the motivation for using cryptocurrencies for any kind of real transaction. When the dollar was removed from the gold standard, it had a history of transactions backing it. It may no longer be backed by precious metals, but it had established convention. 

The main feature of crypotcurrencies as far as I can tell is that they act as a proof of concept for digital ledgers, which are not largely susceptible to common database attacks. I mean, miners (at least with bitcoin) search for hidden parameters, which in conjunction with a block header result in hashes with a lot of zeros. Bitcoin initially used a leading or trailing zero for validation, optimizing on the total number of them. I can't recall exactly. The concept of reinforcement is definitely there though, as any branch tip carries a history of the transactions that preceded it.


----------



## Huntn

Mowing the lawn, possibly starting to build a screen that hides the pool equipment, if I feel like it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Chatted with Decent Brother - his birthday was yesterday and he normally phones me for over an hour on Sunday, but I'll be getting my vaccine, ad probably won't be at home when he calls.



First or second? Good luck with it.

Walk this morning. The promised rain never materialised. Suns out now and I’m debating some gardening, although it’s still wet from yesterday.
Cleaned the bathroom earlier as well. My standard Sunday routine.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Mowing the lawn, possibly starting to build a screen that hides the pool equipment, if I feel like it.




I'm having silly fun with our new electric mower, it's just such a pleasure to use.  The last couple of mows, I didn't use the bag, and had the mulcher insert installed, and that really dialed the sound back even more (with the bag , the rear is more or less open so that's up dBs a little ...)    And I love being able to stop/start on a whim, without any yanking to get it running again, or that initial extra smoke at startup.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> I’ve been in the States longer and my accent is mostly gone. I have turned into one of those obnoxious people who simply parrots the accents of whoever is in the majority. Can’t help it. If I read out loud it’s pretty much English with a little American Midwest thrown in for spice.




Wait. You're an expat? I thought you were Alabaman born and raised.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just back from my vaccination.

A pity the French bakery wasn't open today, or I'd have taken a detour there on my return home.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> Wait. You're an expat? I thought you were Alabaman born and raised.



Heaven forfend! Although I've now lived in Alabackwards longer than anywhere else. I'm an AF brat who spent my early years outside of London. I've lived in a lot of places and visited almost all 50 states. Hawaii still eludes me, damnit.


----------



## Alli

I've decided that for Mother's Day I'm going to Mudbugs at the Loop. My husband can come if he wants, but I'm not his mother so it's his choice.  I really want some crawfish.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I've decided that for Mother's Day I'm going to Mudbugs at the Loop. My husband can come if he wants, but I'm not his mother so it's his choice.  I really want some crawfish.




Crawfish?

Did someone mention crawfish?

Yum.

Do enjoy.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Crawfish?
> 
> Did someone mention crawfish?
> 
> Yum.
> 
> Do enjoy.



I shall. It's my favorite thing, and one of the few advantages of living down here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I shall. It's my favorite thing, and one of the few advantages of living down here.




Well, then, I await a detailed description of the dish, how it is prepared and served (and enjoyed).

Serious yum.


----------



## Thomas Veil

The Mrs. and I attended a very nice Mother's Day breakfast at my daughter's house. This was the first time since all this horror began that we had pretty much the whole family together--all the local aunts and uncles, all the grandchildren, even my son and daughter-in-law drove in from a neighboring state. And a good time was had by all...

..._except_...

...it was cold and pouring rain when we arrived. While we were there _it turned to snow_, and when we left it was back to pouring rain again.

Snow on May 9 is not completely unknown to Ohio, but come on! It rained _all week_ and now this. ing stop already!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Briefing both brothers (on the vaccine) by email.


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> ...it was cold and pouring rain when we arrived. While we were there _it turned to snow_, and when we left it was back to pouring rain again.
> 
> Snow on May 9 is not completely unknown to Ohio, but come on! It rained _all week_ and now this. ing stop already!



You sure could use some of that “GLoBaL WaRMiNG” now!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Briefing both brothers (on the vaccine) by email.



How you feeling? Not looking forward to my second.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> How you feeling? Not looking forward to my second.




A bit tired.

Debating a glass of wine, but will certainly have an early night.

I was warned to expect anything from headaches, to sore muscles, (relatively unusual), possible clots (also unusual), - very likely a sore spot where I received the vaccine (as happens when I receive vaccines such as the flu jab - your upper arm becomes very sore two days later, and, initially, you wonder why, when studying the bruises in the shower until your memory kicks in), but most probably fatigue - as in excessive tiredness (and, unfortunately, my French class beckons tomorrow...).

The doctor did say that it was equally possible that I would suffer no ill effects - the only vaccine that I have ever really reacted badly to was the rabies vaccine (the doctor agreed, for he had suffered the same response - that was how we started discussing our respective travels).

However, he did recommend that I take two paracetemol every six hours for 24 hours - either in advance of, or in response to, - a possible reaction.

The second jab is supposed to - scheduled to - take place in twelve weeks time, and I was advised to treat today's jab as though I hadn't been vaccinated for a further four weeks, - in order to give the immune system time to adapt and confer immunity.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> A bit tired.
> 
> Debating a glass of wine, but will certainly have an early night.
> 
> I was warned to expect anything from headaches, to sore muscles, (relatively unusual), possible clots (also unusual), - very likely a sore spot where I received the vaccine (as happens when I receive vaccines such as the flu jab - your upper arm becomes very sore two days later, and, initially, you wonder why, when studying the bruises in the shower until your memory kicks in), but most probably fatigue - as in excessive tiredness (and, unfortunately, my French class beckons tomorrow...).
> 
> The doctor did say that it was equally possible that I would suffer no ill effects - the only vaccine that I have ever really reacted badly to was the rabies vaccine (the doctor agreed, for he had suffered the same response - that was how we started discussing our respective travels).
> 
> However, he did recommend that I take two paracetemol every six hours for 24 hours - either in advance of, or in response to, - a possible reaction.
> 
> The second jab is supposed to - scheduled to - take place in twelve weeks time, and I was advised to treat today's jab as though I hadn't been vaccinated for a further four weeks, - in order to give the immune system time to adapt and confer immunity.



As well as my other rather unique symptoms my arm was sag for a few days. Nothing too bad, but I couldn’t sleep on it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> As well as my other rather unique symptoms my arm was sag for a few days. Nothing too bad, but I couldn’t sleep on it.




He did say headaches (which I used to be prone to - I used to suffer from ghastly migraines) could be a possible side effect, but recommended paracetamol, taken proactively or as a consequence of an adverse response or reaction.

And he stressed that these side effects are unique to each person.

However, I suspect that the side effects that one may suffer from are what one might already be prone to - i.e. whatever form your own individual triggers take; for you, it is ulcers, for me, sinuses - and, until a decade ago, when I had my wisdom teeth removed - I used to suffer from agonisingly awful migraines, roughly once a year, usually triggered by some sort of stress.

For all of that, a very sore upper arm over the coming days will not be a source of surprise.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, then, I await a detailed description of the dish, how it is prepared and served (and enjoyed).
> 
> Serious yum.



Mudbugs was slammed so we decided to go elsewhere. Drove down to the river to a spot we used to frequent regularly. It has changed! It was order/pat at the window instead of table service, although they did bring the food to you. Limited menu. The crawfish boil was happening around back and unaffiliated with the restaurant. Cash only. We used up all our cash yesterday to pay the lawn guy. Huge disappointment. I had a blackened fish sandwich which was quite tasty, but not what I had my heart set on. I'll try again later in the week, maybe at lunch when it won't be so crowded.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Mudbugs was slammed so we decided to go elsewhere. Drove down to the river to a spot we used to frequent regularly. It has changed! It was order/pat at the window instead of table service, although they did bring the food to you. Limited menu. The crawfish boil was happening around back and unaffiliated with the restaurant. Cash only. We used up all our cash yesterday to pay the lawn guy. Huge disappointment. I had a blackened fish sandwich which was quite tasty, but not what I had my heart set on. I'll try again later in the week, maybe at lunch when it won't be so crowded.




Aw, serious commiserations.

I do sympathise; it is awful to have the taste of something that you have been longing for (and anticipated fiercely) denied in such circumstances.

Try later in the week; and yes, lunch time - as my brother keeps reminding e ("nothing wrong with a glass of wine at lunch," he advised cheerfully yesterday, when we were discussing what might be open to me once I had received the vaccine) - is a very good (and hopefully, uncrowded) time to treat yourself.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> The Mrs. and I attended a very nice Mother's Day breakfast at my daughter's house.




Very nice. 

We had a super fun Mom's Day here at the World HQ, my Daughter's Mom, aka, my wonderful wife, slept a little late (we're usually both early risers, though I get up extra early some days ...), I got up, made some killer coffee, did press >> staging >> clean >> back to press, so it maintained the perfect strength.  Had some really nice fresh olives, a couple of cheeses, hummus,  I had some nice, dry champagne for mimosas.

The little G got her this beautiful lava rock chakra bracelet  (to match her own), for brunch, made homemade fried chicken and cinnamon French toast (kind of a play on chicken ~n~ waffles ...). Got some small bakery pound cake rounds and doing some fresh strawberries, vanilla and strawberry yogurt, whipped cream later.

Lots of good bevs and movies and marked the garage ceiling for the hoist install this coming week (also got our perm tag for the new Jeep yesterday, woot!)


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on a 43 mile ride today I kept my heart rate higher then I ever have for 26 hour ride. plus I could not put that much effort into it.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> I'm having silly fun with our new electric mower, it's just such a pleasure to use.  The last couple of mows, I didn't use the bag, and had the mulcher insert installed, and that really dialed the sound back even more (with the bag , the rear is more or less open so that's up dBs a little ...)    And I love being able to stop/start on a whim, without any yanking to get it running again, or that initial extra smoke at startup.



I’ve been using an electric chorded  mower for several years now. Huge difference in price with a battery powered mower and my front yard is small enough I can get away with using a cord And not loosing my mind.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Feeling a bit tired today, and have just ordered some coffee.


----------



## Clix Pix

Getting ready to head over to the library and the store to replenish both my "food for the brain" and "food for the body."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I will admit that I was so tired (as a result of receiving the vaccine yesterday) that I found it quite hard to concentrate during my French class this evening.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I will admit that I was so tired (as a result of receiving the vaccine yesterday) that I found it quite hard to concentrate during my French class this evening.



Early night then. I suspect I will to as last night I was awake more than I was asleep. I hate night like that. Especially when the sleep parts have weird/horrible dreams.


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> Early night then. I suspect I will to as last night I was awake more than I was asleep. I hate night like that. Especially when the sleep parts have weird/horrible dreams.



Weird? Like … Joe Biden sword dueling George W. Bush. On the moon.

Not kidding!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Pumbaa said:


> Weird? Like … Joe Biden sword dueling George W. Bush. On the moon.
> 
> Not kidding!



No more like random people from different parts of my life or people I've not seen for 30 years (or thought about) all together.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Early night then. I suspect I will to as last night I was awake more than I was asleep. I hate night like that. Especially when the sleep parts have weird/horrible dreams.




My electric blanket is already on, and tonight, neither beer nor wine hold the slightest attraction for me.

So, yes, it will be an early night.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> My electric blanket is already on, and tonight, neither beer nor wine hold the slightest attraction for me.
> 
> So, yes, it will be an early night.



Funny we put ours away today when we made the bed.

In the office tomorrow and visiting a possible new warehouse location.

Also planning to pop a note through the door of my colleague who passed away of Covid. Her husband has been on my mind a lot of late. Losing his wife in her mid 40's. Far too early. I don't know what I'd do if it was my wife. Then at least I'm seeing my Dad tomorrow night as he is staying near by. Off to sit in a pub garden. First time I've seen him in a long time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Funny we put ours away today when we made the bed.
> 
> In the office tomorrow and visiting a possible new warehouse location.
> 
> Also planning to pop a note through the door of my colleague who passed away of Covid. Her husband has been on my mind a lot of late. Losing his wife in her mid 40's. Far too early. I don't know what I'd do if it was my wife. Then at least I'm seeing my Dad tomorrow night as he is staying near by. Off to sit in a pub garden. First time I've seen him in a long time.




That is very rough about your colleague's husband; he must be heart-broken, poor chap.

Re electric blankets, I was very cold last night - not sure where weather and Covid vaccine intersect - when I went to bed.

And, I must admit that I am looking forward to a nice, warm bed, when I shall head up shortly,


----------



## Clix Pix

The night after I had had my second Moderna injection I kept waking up feeling either hot or cold and at the time, only half-awake at best, attributed it to the fact that it was an unusually warm early-spring night outdoors....  DUH, it didn't occur to me until a day or so later that, of course it had nothing to do with the outdoor weather, or even the temperature inside my condo unit, it was that my body was experiencing some reactions to the Moderna jab!!!!  The entire next day after my jab I also felt chilled even though we were still experiencing really nice early-spring warmish temperatures during that very brief few days in March.  DUH....  oh, yeah, I more than likely had a fever and just didn't realize it!  I had set out the thermometer to check my temperature but of course never actually got around to doing that......

The last time I did the laundering and changing of the bed linens I decided it was time to remove the extra blanket, since the goosedown duvet is plenty to keep me warm during most of the year, and so far I've been fine even though we have had a couple of chillier nights the last week or so and probably that extra blanket would've been welcome.   Should've left it on for another week!    I'm not bothering to put the thing back on now, though, as this is nearly mid-May and our temperatures are going to (presumably and hopefully) continue to warm up both daytime and nighttime.   So now it's just the duvet and the sheets on the bed for the next many months until we start heading into wintery cold nights again.....


----------



## Alli

Finally firmed up plans to see the family and I can't wait! My son is already in Florida with his sister. My brother and sister-in-law will bring Mum over from Jax and we'll all meet in St. Pete Friday night. Haven't seen Mum or the kids in a year and a half.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> The night after I had had my second Moderna injection I kept waking up feeling either hot or cold and at the time, only half-awake at best, attributed it to the fact that it was an unusually warm early-spring night outdoors....  DUH, it didn't occur to me until a day or so later that, of course it had nothing to do with the outdoor weather, or even the temperature inside my condo unit, it was that my body was experiencing some reactions to the Moderna jab!!!!  The entire next day after my jab I also felt chilled even though we were still experiencing really nice early-spring warmish temperatures during that very brief few days in March.  DUH....  oh, yeah, I more than likely had a fever and just didn't realize it!  I had set out the thermometer to check my temperature but of course never actually got around to doing that......
> 
> The last time I did the laundering and changing of the bed linens I decided it was time to remove the extra blanket, since the goosedown duvet is plenty to keep me warm during most of the year, and so far I've been fine even though we have had a couple of chillier nights the last week or so and probably that extra blanket would've been welcome.   Should've left it on for another week!    I'm not bothering to put the thing back on now, though, as this is nearly mid-May and our temperatures are going to (presumably and hopefully) continue to warm up both daytime and nighttime.   So now it's just the duvet and the sheets on the bed for the next many months until we start heading into wintery cold nights again.....




Yes, I had that hot-and-cold feeling the first night, and felt frozen last night (but the warm bed put paid to that) when I went to bed.

That, plus fatigue, and a bout of "brain fog" (I am embarrassed to recall the mistakes I made last night at my French class when writing words I already know perfectly well).

Feeling a lot better today.


----------



## Alli

I stayed up until almost 10:30 last night, which is unusual for me, but I wanted to feel tired before getting in bed. When I woke up it was 10:00. I had ignored my alarm completely, which I never do. I guess there's a first for everything.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Feeling a lot better today.

This morning, I phoned the French bakery asking them to keep some bread for me, and, bless them, they did.

Then, the library wrote to me - libraries! yes!! - one of the books that was "in transit" since just before the imposition of the most recent lock down had arrived.  

So, I headed in, for bread, cheese, library books (three books actually awaited me, fantastic) returning one and collecting three.  

And I took advantage of a trip to the city to buy boring stuff such as moisturiser and replacement bulbs for a lamp (a bulb that had snuffed it weeks ago).

And a bottle of wine made its merry way into my basket.

Happy - and rapid - shopping.


----------



## hulugu

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> Am I the only one that keeps pronouncing it as Dog Coin?




I keep saying "dodge coin." 

I spent most of Sunday digging through ICE detention statistics and watching "Mythic Quest." Monday was picking up cleaned up cameras and rehabbed lenses. After a year of photography, all my gear was dirty, sticky.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Such an exciting life I lead..... LOL!




That's okay...  there's occasionally more than a little truth in the idea that "May you live in interesting times" amounts to a curse...  whether in Chinese or in any other language!

As of today I'm becoming superstitious about even thinking "Wow look at that sunshine!"  because for sure lately whenever I say it out loud, the next thing pops up is a frost warning, or a wind advisory.  Today we have both yet again,  dashing hopes for a morning of pre-gardening activity outdoors followed by a lunch of something refreshing and cooling like  cucumbers in a pita with hummus... but all that turned into a morning of sorting fabric scraps to be pressed and trimmed into usable shapes,  followed by a hot and hearty lunch of spicy beans and cheese in taco shells.

Trying to count my blessings, which are many.   Seems selfish to be whining about the weather when a glance at the newspapers suggests I'm having a wonderful time,  compared to plenty without any of my same luck this particular week.

So I'm working on my attitude today...  and meanwhile setting aside an urge to tweet to the Canadians to get a grip on their fresh air already,  Of course if and when they do that,  the wind will drop and THEN we'll have a predicted frost overnight, as it wasn't even 40ºF at midday.    At least I've long since realized that around here mid-June is a better bet for actual gardening.  Still I look forward to getting on with the pre-garden chores if we can just get past this pneumonia-friendly weather out there, gee.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> That is very rough about your colleague's husband; he must be heart-broken, poor chap.
> 
> Re electric blankets, I was very cold last night - not sure where weather and Covid vaccine intersect - when I went to bed.
> 
> And, I must admit that I am looking forward to a nice, warm bed, when I shall head up shortly,



Having sat outside at the pub this evening, I’m feeling pretty cold. If the blanket was still fitted, I’d have hit the switch.
Still it was worth it to see my Dad.


----------



## DT

We went to the old city after picking up T from her standardized testing (hahaha, she finished at the 2nd break and was released ...), parked in the garage, driving the Wrangler, performed a double-ducking on a couple of Wrangler we parked near 







It's kind of like "Where's Waldo?" finding the tiny little ducks 


Pfizer being offered to 12-15 year olds, T is queued for her first shot.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Having sat outside at the pub this evening, I’m feeling pretty cold. If the blanket was still fitted, I’d have hit the switch.
> Still it was worth it to see my Dad.




Delighted that you managed to see your Dad & hope you had a lovely time; Stella for you?  What did he have?

Re the cold, it is still unseasonably cold, and winter lingered late this year.

My electric blanket will be keeping me company for a few nights yet.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Other Brother and German sister-in-law will receive their jabs tomorrow.  

(Frequent emails were exchanged today, yesterday, Sunday & Saturday with both brothers).


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> After a year of photography, all my gear was dirty, sticky.




Yeah, I did a stint with Brazzers ... I just threw that year away ...


----------



## User.45

Submitted my tiny grant... This time I really didn't want to last-minute it, deadline was 5PM; 
405PM - found an error in the budget
410PM - desperately on the phone with our budget expert to fix it
412PM - Front door bell rings. Guy states he bumped into my parked car. 
414PM - Car has some white pain marks which I can rub off. Tell the guy to take away his insurance card and told him I appreciate him owning up to this and honest people are tough to come by.
420PM - Call my Co-PI because of course his extra funding needs to be listed
425PM - assemble everything in PDF, but it messes up a figure
435PM - Figure fixed after pasting it as. TIFF not a PDF
439PM - Grant submitted
446PM - 1 minute late to pick up my daughter who's traumatized that she can't walk home with her buddies because I drove.

Next up, getting another study approved and getting a "preproposal" in to the DoD.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Smiling happily at the library books (libraries!) on my sofa......


----------



## Clix Pix

I have a special table in the main living area for newly received library books, and of course as I am reading them they migrate to the bedroom or the deck, wherever I'm reading.....and then when finished I put them on the sideboard as a signal to myself to return them to the library when either it is convenient as I'm going out anyway or when they're about to be due.   It was really a sad time during the pandemic when our libraries were closed down altogether and I had nothing -- NOTHING! -- on my "books-from-the-library" table......

Of course I had a separate stack of books I've purchased that I hadn't gotten around to reading so all was not lost, I still had reading matter, but still....it just didn't feel the same to me without library books here in the house, too.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I have a special table in the main living area for newly received library books, and of course as I am reading them they migrate to the bedroom or the deck, wherever I'm reading.....and then when finished I put them on the sideboard as a signal to myself to return them to the library when either it is convenient as I'm going out anyway or when they're about to be due.   It was really a sad time during the pandemic when our libraries were closed down altogether and I had nothing -- NOTHING! -- on my "books-from-the-library" table......
> 
> Of course I had a separate stack of books I've purchased that I hadn't gotten around to reading so all was not lost, I still had reading matter, but still....it just didn't feel the same to me without library books here in the house, too.




The library had emailed me to let me know that one book (that had been "in transit" since before the imposition of the most recent lockdown) had arrived, but, when I visited - in person - (and was warmly welcomed) to my inexpressible joy, three books - rather than the single work I expected actually awaited me, and yes, they, too, had been "in transit" since forever.

One of them shall accompany me to bed: The challenge is to decide which of them it shall be.

Two are about US history, - Ron Chernow - his biography of U. S. Grant - and James M McPherson - "Battle Cry of Freedom - The American Civil War", - and one falls under the heading of UK history (well, on the Raj, - "Women of the Raj: The Mothers, Wives, and Daughters of the British Empire in India", by Margaret MacMillan).


----------



## Alli

Slept until 10 this morning and wondered why I should get up at all. It rained and was nasty. But then I got an email from my chair saying we can do our practice run tomorrow and my prospectus next Wednesday morning. No matter that I'd just made plans to go visit the family and come home on Wednesday. I'll come home a day early for that!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just received notification that the coffee I had ordered on Monday will be delivered by lunch time today.

French bread and coffee (and cheese) and library books about history: What more could one ask for?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Excellent; my delivery of coffee arrived safely.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I am not buying gas today


----------



## Pumbaa

fooferdoggie said:


> I am not buying gas today



Me neither. All out of plastic bags.


----------



## SuperMatt

fooferdoggie said:


> I am not buying gas today



Me neither: bought an electric car (VW) in 2016!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Delighted that you managed to see your Dad & hope you had a lovely time; Stella for you?  What did he have?
> 
> Re the cold, it is still unseasonably cold, and winter lingered late this year.
> 
> My electric blanket will be keeping me company for a few nights yet.



A burger and chips. No Stella, so a Kronenberg.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> A burger and chips. No Stella, so a Kronenberg.




Hope you enjoyed the Kronenberg (Kronenberg, 1664, if memory serves?); the fist time I encountered that beer was a good many years ago in Paris, when I was a student.

Hope you enjoyed it.

What did your father drink?

Did you both have burger and chips?

More to the point, were the burgers and chips good quality?

That is a dish that can be really tasty if prepared from good quality ingredients, and there are a few times per year when nothing else wil hit the spot.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Apple fanboy:

Aside from extensive discussions about protocols for receiving the vaccine, and possible side effects of the vaccine, both brothers and I have been emailing (and chatting) in recent days re our shared mutual loathing ("odious" remarked Other Brother yesterday) for Boris Johnson and his appalling, perfectly dreadful, ghastly government.


----------



## Clix Pix

Playing "domestic goddess" and doing laundry plus sorting out the refrigerator and discarding items which have spent way too long a time in there and which are probably never going to be consumed anyway.    Once the final load of laundry has been through the dryer, time to go out and have a walk around the boardwalk and enjoy the sunshine, even though the day is still rather chilly.    Happily most of the trees and bushes and such have finished spewing out their pollen and I can walk around outside without immediately having an allergic response with sneezing and blowing, so that's a relief!

Thankfully, as it happens I filled up my car with gas a couple of weeks ago and haven't really gone very far since then so I've still got a mostly-full tank which should get me through this (hopefully short-lived) temporary shortage of gas in my area and the Southeast so that by the time I do need to fill up again gas stations will be back to their normal supply and there will be no issues in getting what is needed.   It is pretty clear that some of the current shortage is due to people panicking and filling up their tanks unnecessarily and also filling up containers with extra gas so that they'll be sure to have plenty.....the same kind of hoarding behavior we saw early on in the pandemic, with people grabbing as much hand sanitizer, disinfectant cleaning sprays and wipes, and of course paper goods (paper towels, Kleenex, toilet paper) as they could.  Sigh....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, doing some laundry, here, too.

Other Brother has just been in touch; he and my German sister-in-law received their vaccine today, and report that they are a bit sluggish and are feeling a bit sore or stiff in the arm thta received the injection of the vaccine. 

Next up, Decent Brother, who has yet to receive an appointment.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hope you enjoyed the Kronenberg (Kronenberg, 1664, if memory serves?); the fist time I encountered that beer was a good many years ago in Paris, when I was a student.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> What did your father drink?
> 
> Did you both have burger and chips?
> 
> More to the point, were the burgers and chips good quality?
> 
> That is a dish that can be really tasty if prepared from good quality ingredients, and there are a few times per year when nothing else wil hit the spot.



He had a Guinness. We were both driving so just the one drink each. The food was okay. I’d not rush to eat there again to be honest. I’d have rather it come served on a plate as opposed to the wooden chopping board and chips in a wire basket that seems so popular at pubs (and we all know why!). The chocolate fudge cake and custard was good though. I could do with some of that now!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Playing "domestic goddess" and doing laundry plus sorting out the refrigerator and discarding items which have spent way too long a time in there and which are probably never going to be consumed anyway.    Once the final load of laundry has been through the dryer, time to go out and have a walk around the boardwalk and enjoy the sunshine, even though the day is still rather chilly.    Happily most of the trees and bushes and such have finished spewing out their pollen and I can walk around outside without immediately having an allergic response with sneezing and blowing, so that's a relief!
> 
> Thankfully, as it happens I filled up my car with gas a couple of weeks ago and haven't really gone very far since then so I've still got a mostly-full tank which should get me through this (hopefully short-lived) temporary shortage of gas in my area and the Southeast so that by the time I do need to fill up again gas stations will be back to their normal supply and there will be no issues in getting what is needed.   It is pretty clear that some of the current shortage is due to people panicking and filling up their tanks unnecessarily and also filling up containers with extra gas so that they'll be sure to have plenty.....the same kind of hoarding behavior we saw early on in the pandemic, with people grabbing as much hand sanitizer, disinfectant cleaning sprays and wipes, and of course paper goods (paper towels, Kleenex, toilet paper) as they could.  Sigh....



Why is there a gas (petrol is what we call it) shortage?


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> Why is there a gas (petrol is what we call it) shortage?



Maybe this?



> More than 1,000 gas stations in the U.S. Southeast reported running out of fuel, primarily because of what analysts say is unwarranted panic-buying among drivers, as the shutdown of a major pipeline by a gang of hackers entered its fifth day Tuesday.












						U.S. gas stations report shortages as Colonial Pipeline shutdown continues - National | Globalnews.ca
					

The Colonial Pipeline, the biggest fuel pipeline in the U.S., delivering about 45 per cent of what is consumed on the East Coast, was hit on Friday with a cyberattack.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> He had a Guinness. We were both driving so just the one drink each. The food was okay. I’d not rush to eat there again to be honest. I’d have rather it come served on a plate as opposed to the wooden chopping board and chips in a wire basket that seems so popular at pubs (and we all know why!). The chocolate fudge cake and custard was good though. I could do with some of that now!




Gosh, I can only empathise.

Agreed, give me a proper plate any day instead of this nonsense.

Personally, I cannot abide those wooden chopping boards for serving food (for serving anything except a cheese board), - nor granite, not for food - and using those little wire baskets for serving chips strikes me as silly self-indulgence.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. gas stations report shortages as Colonial Pipeline shutdown continues - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> The Colonial Pipeline, the biggest fuel pipeline in the U.S., delivering about 45 per cent of what is consumed on the East Coast, was hit on Friday with a cyberattack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca




Just noticed this story today; madness.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Pumbaa said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. gas stations report shortages as Colonial Pipeline shutdown continues - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> The Colonial Pipeline, the biggest fuel pipeline in the U.S., delivering about 45 per cent of what is consumed on the East Coast, was hit on Friday with a cyberattack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca



Haven’t really seen the news. Finished work. Had dinner. Straight out in the garden for an hour or two, then back to work (which is what I’m doing now). Good luck with it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Pumbaa said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. gas stations report shortages as Colonial Pipeline shutdown continues - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> The Colonial Pipeline, the biggest fuel pipeline in the U.S., delivering about 45 per cent of what is consumed on the East Coast, was hit on Friday with a cyberattack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca




Pumbaa beat me to it -- yep,  the Colonial Pipeline shutdown due to a cyberattack has really had an impact throughout the southeastern area of the US and reaching as far north as DC and environs as well.   That impact, though, was significantly increased and exacerbated by those who decided that each of the three or four vehicles (including at least one or two gas-guzzling SUVs)  their family has in their suburban driveway absolutely had to have its tank filled to the brim, plus they also needed to have two or three or more portable containers filled with gasoline as well.....you know, just in case in driving somewhere within their own neighborhood and area over the next few days they -- gasp! -- run out of gas.....    The same folks who bought up huge supplies of paper goods and such....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Pumbaa beat me to it -- yep,  the Colonial Pipeline shutdown due to a cyberattack has really had an impact throughout the southeastern area of the US and reaching as far north as DC and environs as well.   That impact, though, was significantly increased and exacerbated by those who decided that each of the three or four vehicles (including at least one or two gas-guzzling SUVs)  their family has in their suburban driveway absolutely had to have its tank filled to the brim, plus they also needed to have two or three or more portable containers filled with gasoline as well.....you know, just in case in driving somewhere within their own neighborhood and area over the next few days they -- gasp! -- run out of gas.....    The same folks who bought up huge supplies of paper goods and such....



I know the type..... Mrs AFB starts nagging me when her car gets to a third of a tank. That’s about three months running to the shops and back for her! I usually wait until the light comes on. Especially now it opens every time!


----------



## Clix Pix

I usually fill my tank when it hits around a third of a tank, too, just because.....  and yeah, since I've been retired I don't drive nearly as much as I did in the past, and I'm usually able to put off driving when the weather's bad and such.  With the pandemic, of course there have been no nice long road trips, so my new car has really not gotten very much exercise over the several months I've had her!   When I AM on a long road trip, though, I always make it a point to keep an eye on the gauge and to fill up when the car gets to around the halfway point since it is not so predictable where or when I might be able to next get gas again, especially in an unfamiliar area.  

I am definitely planning to spend more time with my new buggy on the road over the next few months, but don't have any serious, major, lengthy road trips planned.  At least I'll take her out-and-about locally beyond just my immediate area, though, and am planning to get together with a friend in another area which is about an hour's drive away, plus other friends who are in my more local vicinity.  Vaccinations RULE!!!


----------



## Clix Pix

Relief is on the way:  According to The Washington Post, Colonial Pipeline is back in business.....  Whew!

_Colonial Pipeline announced that it has launched the restart of pipeline operations as of about 5 p.m. Eastern time. The company said “it will take several days for the product delivery supply chain to return to normal.” There will probably continue to be service interruptions. “Colonial will move as much gasoline, diesel, and jet fuel as is safely possible and will continue to do so until markets return to normal,” the company said._


----------



## Alli

I'm doing laundry and packing. We're leaving in the morning to head to St. Pete to meet my family, none of whom I've seen in over a year and a half. (Thanks Covid.) The rest of the day I'm deleting slides from my presentation because it actually was too long. (Thanks Covid!) So much easier to cut than add. When we did the practice yesterday, my chair kept thanking me for making the process so easy for her. Anyway, I'm going to put the finishing touches on it today and not think about it again until I return next Tuesday night, just in time for the presentation on Wednesday.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I'm doing laundry and packing. We're leaving in the morning to head to St. Pete to meet my family, none of whom I've seen in over a year and a half. (Thanks Covid.) The rest of the day I'm deleting slides from my presentation because it actually was too long. (Thanks Covid!) So much easier to cut than add. When we did the practice yesterday, my chair kept thanking me for making the process so easy for her. Anyway, I'm going to put the finishing touches on it today and not think about it again until I return next Tuesday night, just in time for the presentation on Wednesday.




Do enjoy; sounds as though it will be a fun trip, and I can well imagine how much you must be looking forward to it.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I'm doing laundry and packing. We're leaving in the morning to head to St. Pete to meet my family, none of whom I've seen in over a year and a half. (Thanks Covid.) The rest of the day I'm deleting slides from my presentation because it actually was too long. (Thanks Covid!) So much easier to cut than add. When we did the practice yesterday, my chair kept thanking me for making the process so easy for her. Anyway, I'm going to put the finishing touches on it today and not think about it again until I return next Tuesday night, just in time for the presentation on Wednesday.




Are you coming down 95?  Honk when you pass the St. Augustine Outlet malls


----------



## DT

New outlet installed in the garage, see Car Thread


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> New outlet installed in the garage, see Car Thread



Awesome! Now you can recharge in peace and quiet, away from them meatbags!


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Awesome! Now you can recharge in peace and quiet, away from them meatbags!




I tried to hook up, but I only had one connection point and the plug didn't fit ...


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Are you coming down 95?  Honk when you pass the St. Augustine Outlet malls



I'm coming directly to St. Augustine in July. You'd better plan on getting together!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Spent the morning in bed reading several chapters of "Battle Cry of Freedom - The American Civil War" by James M McPherson.


----------



## fooferdoggie

well the "beast" our tandem finally got repaired and my wife finally was able to ride too. Now she has to get back in shape. we took a 2 mile ride and that wore her out. 
How is this for a receipt? a part and then the cost to put it on. it was hard to find all the parts as bike stuff is a bit scarce still.  I did not tell her the bike was ready I parked it outside told her there was a cool flower blooming and come see it.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I'm coming directly to St. Augustine in July. You'd better plan on getting together!




Oh yeah, let me know!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Trip to the tip. Filled up the car with petrol (red light was on so not panic buying!). Just back from, a damp walk with Mrs AFB
FA cup final to watch later.


----------



## DT

This happened!


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow!  What a really neat color and the styling is definitely not your standard Jeep!    VERY cool......


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> This happened!



Thought the reflection of the yellow car was painted flames on the side of the Jeep first


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm attacking whatever are those weeds that for awhile look like the foliage of my pearl yarrow, the stealthy little [expletives deleted].

Strike while the sun shines and it's actually above freezing out there.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> This happened!
> 
> View attachment 5161



Where’s the rubber duck?  Very nice colour.


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Wow!  What a really neat color and the styling is definitely not your standard Jeep!    VERY cool......




It's the vehicle I posted about here:









						ICE Vehicles:  General topics
					

My first car was a black car (chosen by my father, it was not anything I ever would have selected for myself), and then many years later, we had a black Honda Accord.  Yeah, black cars definitely show the dirt quickly!   Ditto for white.    My new car, which is a deep grey ("Space Grey" in Apple...




					talkedabout.com
				




... but with the top removed, via this setup I built 








Pumbaa said:


> Thought the reflection of the yellow car was painted flames on the side of the Jeep first




I wish ... !



Apple fanboy said:


> Where’s the rubber duck?  Very nice colour.




On the dash, you can kind of see it, plus there's a bag of 50 in the glovebox!

It's Snazzberry 






... or maybe Snozzberry.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Getting ready to watch the Preakness.

Earlier today I babysat one of my grandsons. Watched a cartoon with him, played Trouble a couple of times, took him to my mom’s house to let out the dog (she was at a baby shower), and then treated both of us to Arby’s curly fries, a happy new experience for him.

One thing about barely seeing him in over a year: when we were driving around in the car, I forgot that he _talks incessantly_. He’s super cute, but man, is he a motor-mouth! He _loves_ conversation.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> It's the vehicle I posted about here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICE Vehicles:  General topics
> 
> 
> My first car was a black car (chosen by my father, it was not anything I ever would have selected for myself), and then many years later, we had a black Honda Accord.  Yeah, black cars definitely show the dirt quickly!   Ditto for white.    My new car, which is a deep grey ("Space Grey" in Apple...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but with the top removed, via this setup I built
> 
> View attachment 5164



Good thing this is a tolerant place, I’m sure that other one wouldn’t approve of topless pics!



DT said:


> I wish ... !



Looked great! Make it happen! Shiny metal flames!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have been reading books today.


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> This happened!
> 
> View attachment 5161



you crashed into it or what??


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, DT, that is a snazzy vehicle, no two ways about it!  Snazzberry is the perfect name for that yummy color, too!


----------



## Clix Pix

Today was definitely one of those perfect weather experiences that is still springtime but offers hints of summer, with a pleasantly high but not too high temperature, low humidity, ample sunshine, gentle breezes, and the kind of day in which one wants to open all the doors and windows and let in and savor the gloriousness.

After spending some time out on the boardwalk and walking around the neighborhood with my camera, I cleaned off the deck furniture and had a lovely time sitting out there.....eventually decided that since I had easily portable foods available for dinner, might as well start the spring/summer/early fall tradition of eating my evening meal al fresco on the deck, so did that.  Felt soooo nice!!   Welcome, Summer!


----------



## Eric

Taking 8 hours worth of corporate training for a client. No way I can carve that kind of dedicated time during the work week.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> Taking 8 hours worth of corporate training for a client. No way I can carve that kind of dedicated time during the work week.



Just make sure you get enough recovery time. Your health matters! (All Health Matter!)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Been buried in books.

Chernow on Grant and McPherson on the American Civil War.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent some time today reviewing and editing more of the images I shot yesterday, since today was dreary, cloudy and rainy......


----------



## fooferdoggie

went and got sa good workout on my bike 38 miles. man I did almost 200 miles this week. 1 month ago I could never keep my heart rate up that high for over 2 hours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

French class, and reading.


----------



## User.191

What a long couple of weeks. My own fault - perfectionism is something that gets me into trouble…


----------



## TheHateMachine

Finishing up an iOS deployment that is about to go out to about 300 some odd iPads in 8 hours. Managing iOS devices in an enterprise setting is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Today I am working with an engineer at Formula One Management on a small project and finding it rather cool as I am an F1 fan. I did work on a student project at TWR Arrows many years ago and spent a while at their factory in total awe at the technology and innovation. Not a bad day at work so far though


----------



## Thomas Veil

Gonna register for Ohio’s $1M vaccination lottery.

Although, protective as I am about my online privacy, I realize that if I become a millionaire, I’m probably not gonna tell you.

On the other hand if I _don’t_ win, you’re never going to hear the end of it.


----------



## User.191

Thomas Veil said:


> Gonna register for Ohio’s $1M vaccination lottery.
> 
> Although, protective as I am about my online privacy, I realize that if I become a millionaire, I’m probably not gonna tell you.
> 
> On the other hand if I _don’t_ win, you’re never going to hear the end of it.




Well you’ve three chances to win. Naturally the wife and I will win a million each, so there’s 2 chances gone.

And, if we don’t then there’ll be hell to pay and it’ll be obvious to all that it was stolen. I may even have to get Sidney “Cracked” Powell to represent me - she apparently has no compulsion in taking on totally lost causes…


----------



## fooferdoggie

well got this bunt cakes for my wife's birthday. the box did not fit well in my bikes bag. but she is blind so she wont see the mess.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> went and got sa good workout on my bike 38 miles. man I did almost 200 miles this week. 1 month ago I could never keep my heart rate up that high for over 2 hours.




Holy hell, this is off the charts cute


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> well got this bunt cakes for my wife's birthday. the box did not fit well in my bikes bag. but she is blind so she wont see the mess.




Funny timing, I was just looking at some Universal Studios pics from the last couple of years, and one was this ...






Hahaha, our voodoo dude didn't make the trip back to the room 100% like he started ...


----------



## DT

OK, we got our new beastly Grizzl-E Smart EV charger in from Canada, JFC, the cables are like a fire hose ... anyway, mounting it in just a few.


----------



## Alli

My last relaxation of the day, reading the forums. In less than an hour I will be defending my dissertation proposal. Once that's approved I'll be able to submit to the IRB and start finding my "subjects."


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> My last relaxation of the day, reading the forums. In less than an hour I will be defending my dissertation proposal. Once that's approved I'll be able to submit to the IRB and start finding my "subjects."



Subjects? All Hail Queen Alli I!


----------



## Thomas Veil

We had an all hands meeting at work to talk about how we’re going to handle things now that even state mask mandates are dropping. A number of our clientele are very, how shall I say this…reality-challenged. They haven’t had access to our offices since this whole thing began. Having to get up close and personal with them after a year is going to be interesting.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> My last relaxation of the day, reading the forums. In less than an hour I will be defending my dissertation proposal. Once that's approved I'll be able to submit to the IRB and start finding my "subjects."




The very best of luck with it.


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> Funny timing, I was just looking at some Universal Studios pics from the last couple of years, and one was this ...
> 
> View attachment 5267
> 
> 
> Hahaha, our voodoo dude didn't make the trip back to the room 100% like he started ...



not a great loss from what I have heard about the,. never had one not worth the suffering I would get from eating one. wife says these bunt cake muffins are so moist and good.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Work, gardening, more work, bed. Another standard day for me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Work, gardening, more work, bed. Another standard day for me.




And a vaccine appointment - No. 2 - tomorrow.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> And a vaccine appointment - No. 2 - tomorrow.
> 
> Best of luck with it.



Indeed.
Currently watching MOTD. Gutted Leicester have dropped out of the top four.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed.
> Currently watching MOTD. Gutted Leicester have dropped out of the top four.




As with last year, Leicester are dropping points at just the wrong time; but, yes, completely agreed, I'd love to see them make the top four.


----------



## Clix Pix

Went to the Apple Store at Tysons which is now allowing potential walk-ins to make an appointment on the spot and then go in, escorted by staff, to make purchases, and after trading in my iPhone XS came home with a shiny new iPhone 12 Pro in Graphite ( which matches my Space Grey Macs at home and my lovely car that I bought back in October!).   Got everything all set up at home (bought the unlocked version since I have another iPhone at home and eventually will need to swap out SIM cards the next time I buy a new iPhone), and then belatedly realized that rather than having the sales associate putting the SIM card from the XS into the new phone I should've gone downstairs in the mall to the AT&T store and gotten a 5G SIM card.   No harm done;  the new phone works fine for the time being, which is what matters,  and in another day or so I'll pop over to the nearest AT&T store and take care of that little detail.


----------



## Alli

Nailed the defense! My chair called me within 5 minutes of finishing to tell me I had passed. Now to start the paperwork of submitting to IRB. The sooner I can get approval, the sooner I can start recruiting my subjects.

Went out for a huge celebratory meal. I gave the sausage link to my husband, but I finished everything else on that platter other than one piece of corn.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Nailed the defense! My chair called me within 5 minutes of finishing to tell me I had passed. Now to start the paperwork of submitting to IRB. The sooner I can get approval, the sooner I can start recruiting my subjects.
> 
> Went out for a huge celebratory meal. I gave the sausage link to my husband, but I finished everything else on that platter other than one piece of corn.
> 
> View attachment 5280




Fantastic news and warmest congrats!

Very well done; am delighted to read this, and you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Fantastic news and warmest congrats!
> 
> Very well done; am delighted to read this, and you should be very proud of yourself.



Thank you! I am rather pleased. Once I finish and pass the final defense I imagine I'll be downright smug.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Thank you! I am rather pleased. Once I finish and pass the final defense I imagine I'll be downright smug.




Terrific news; and bravo, very well done you.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Out paying some bills; bought some sparkling mineral water and some beer, as well.


----------



## hulugu

New bicycle finally showed up, so I'm picking it up today from the shop. But, first have to finish up grant application for team review before we send it on—gotta get somebody to pay for another reporting trip. 

Also, made horchata at home using an old recipe and it turned out pretty good, but I think I need a better strainer because it was still a touch gritty. Also, I managed to break my tortilla press with my stupid gorilla arms, so I've got a reason to bother my buddy at the restaurant supply place.

I might come home with a horchata fountain, instead.


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> I tried to hook up, but I only had one connection point and the plug didn't fit ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> New bicycle finally showed up, so I'm picking it up today from the shop. But, first have to finish up grant application for team review before we send it on—gotta get somebody to pay for another reporting trip.
> 
> Also, made horchata at home using an old recipe and it turned out pretty good, but I think I need a better strainer because it was still a touch gritty. Also, I managed to break my tortilla press with my stupid gorilla arms, so I've got a reason to bother my buddy at the restaurant supply place.
> 
> I might come home with a horchata fountain, instead.




And what exactly, pray tell, is horchata?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Nailed the defense! My chair called me within 5 minutes of finishing to tell me I had passed. Now to start the paperwork of submitting to IRB. The sooner I can get approval, the sooner I can start recruiting my subjects.
> 
> Went out for a huge celebratory meal. I gave the sausage link to my husband, but I finished everything else on that platter other than one piece of corn.
> 
> View attachment 5280



That’s great, but seriously I think that meal would keep me going all week!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Had my second jab. Listened to the pouring rain. Watched all the trees look like they were going to blow away.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Had my second jab. Listened to the pouring rain. Watched all the trees look like they were going to blow away.



Congrats, how are you holding up so far?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Had my second jab. Listened to the pouring rain. Watched all the trees look like they were going to blow away.




Great news; hope you're feeling fine, and with no ill-effects or side effects of a negative nature to contend with.

I know what you mean strong wind, plummeting baroeter, lashing, pouring, rain, trees twisting; have that here, too.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> And what exactly, pray tell, is horchata?




It's a sweet drink usually made from rice, which is soaked and blended with cinnamon, almonds and vanilla extract. If done right, it's a silky sweet drink with cinnamon. There's lots of variations throughout Latin America using different nuts, but that's the basic Mexican version. 

I soak rice and cinnamon in a pot of water for 24 hours, and then add sugar, almond milk, evaporated milk, and vanilla. Blend. Push the mixture through a strainer, and then serve over ice in tall glass with cinnamon for garnish. It's a good complement for eating spicy food. 

It reminds me a bit of egg nog, but it's not as dense. 

One place here makes a horchata ice coffee drink that's absolutely delicious. And, lots of Mexican food places have horchata in those drink holders usually used for lemonades, with a little ice added in to keep it cool. In Mexico, it's not served on the street as much, but it's a solid homemade drink and a good refresher, along with cucumber water and other _agua frescas._ 

Here's a pretty good recipe.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> If done right, it's a silky sweet drink with cinnamon and rum.


----------



## DT

Our chef friend has made it, and he makes a brilliant Tres Leche, he's got a few milk-type Mexican recipes that are awesome.  He's a big fan of Mexican food in general, we had a couple of food + tequila throwdowns, hahaha, one time woke up still full, still drunk, a black eye.  WORTH IT.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


>




You've gotta' walk before you can dance.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> Our chef friend has made it, and he makes a brilliant Tres Leche, he's got a few milk-type Mexican recipes that are awesome.  He's a big fan of Mexican food in general, we had a couple of food + tequila throwdowns, hahaha, one time woke up still full, still drunk, a black eye.  WORTH IT.




There's brilliant Mexican food, and the stuff in places like Mexico City and Guadalajara is just amazing. In Sonora, there's not only tequila and mezcal, but also bacanora, which I really enjoy especially in cocktails based on agua fresca recipes. 

With a good hibiscus syrup, a bunch of ice, a shot of bacanora and some sparkling water, you get an amazing drink for a summer afternoon. 

I have many tequila stories, some involving the federales, and a episode when we all woke up on an island and panicked before we were told—by an especially amused fisherman—that we could walk back to the beach once the tide went out.


----------



## thekev

hulugu said:


> There's brilliant Mexican food, and the stuff in places like Mexico City and Guadalajara is just amazing. In Sonora, there's not only tequila and mezcal, but also bacanora, which I really enjoy especially in cocktails based on agua fresca recipes.
> 
> With a good hibiscus syrup, a bunch of ice, a shot of bacanora and some sparkling water, you get an amazing drink for a summer afternoon.
> 
> *I have many tequila stories, some involving the federales, *and a episode when we all woke up on an island and panicked before we were told—by an especially amused fisherman—that we could walk back to the beach once the tide went out.




You have to tell the one about the federales.


----------



## hulugu

thekev said:


> You have to tell the one about the federales.




In short, a group of especially stupid young men decided to go to Puerto Penasco and get hammered on tequila shots at bar that was at the edge of town past the dunes. Now, there was supposed to be a taxi service to come pick people up, but at one point my buddy got impatient and decided to ask a guy with a truck if he could get a ride.

I was busy talking to girls who were telling me about a huge party they were having at a condo on the beach, and I was determined to get an invite, the address, and an especially cute girl's name and phone number. Then, I realized that my buddy was trying to get into the front of a federal police truck.

Now, you have to remember that the federales drive trucks that include a big roll cage where often several police officers will stand in the truck, often with assault rifles. This was before the narcos were battling police in the streets, so these guys weren't wearing masks and body armor, but they were obviously cops.

And, I watch as my buddy gets into the empty passenger seat, while about four or five federal police officers are looming over the cab, and the driver's got the most "What the actual fuck" expression I ever seen.

I tell the girl I'll be right back. Right back. Don't go anywhere.

 I amble over to the truck, and start sweating out every bit of tequila and beer I've had over the last four days. "Buenas noches, senior" I began, and explained in Spanish how I promised my asshole friend's poor put-upon mother we wouldn't lose him. The officer on the truck leaned down, and said that he'd be happy to keep him out of trouble for the night, and I explained that I'd be even happier to take him off their hands, and that I hoped he wouldn't barf in their truck or their jail.

At this point, the rest of our crew of miscreants came out of the bar, saw that I was chatting with the federal police with our friend in the front seat—increasingly melting in the midnight heat—and assumed we were all getting arrested until they heard the officers laugh.

The officers got out of the truck, and waived down the first taxi, and then stuffed my buddy into the back seat. Fortunately for me, the girl ran over and gave me the condo's address, so after we decanted our friend into his bed, I went to a brilliant party and didn't come back for two days.


----------



## thekev

hulugu said:


> In short, a group of especially stupid young men decided to go to Puerto Penasco and get hammered on tequila shots at bar that was at the edge of town past the dunes. Now, there was supposed to be a taxi service to come pick people up, but at one point my buddy got impatient and decided to ask a guy with a truck if he could get a ride.
> 
> I was busy talking to girls who were telling me about a huge party they were having at a condo on the beach, and I was determined to get an invite, the address, and an especially cute girl's name and phone number. Then, I realized that my buddy was trying to get into the front of a federal police truck.
> 
> Now, you have to remember that the federales drive trucks that include a big roll cage where often several police officers will stand in the truck, often with assault rifles. This was before the narcos were battling police in the streets, so these guys weren't wearing masks and body armor, but they were obviously cops.
> 
> And, I watch as my buddy gets into the empty passenger seat, while about four or five federal police officers are looming over the cab, and the driver's got the most "What the actual fuck" expression I ever seen.
> 
> I tell the girl I'll be right back. Right back. Don't go anywhere.
> 
> I amble over to the truck, and start sweating out every bit of tequila and beer I've had over the last four days. "Buenas noches, senior" I began, and explained in Spanish how I promised my asshole friend's poor put-upon mother we wouldn't lose him. The officer on the truck leaned down, and said that he'd be happy to keep him out of trouble for the night, and I explained that I'd be even happier to take him off their hands, and that I hoped he wouldn't barf in their truck or their jail.
> 
> At this point, the rest of our crew of miscreants came out of the bar, saw that I was chatting with the federal police with our friend in the front seat—increasingly melting in the midnight heat—and assumed we were all getting arrested until they heard the officers laugh.
> 
> The officers got out of the truck, and waived down the first taxi, and then stuffed my buddy into the back seat. Fortunately for me, the girl ran over and gave me the condo's address, so after we decanted our friend into his bed, I went to a brilliant party and didn't come back for two days.




You know, you really need to write a book. These stories are great.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Nailed the defense! My chair called me within 5 minutes of finishing to tell me I had passed. Now to start the paperwork of submitting to IRB. The sooner I can get approval, the sooner I can start recruiting my subjects.
> 
> Went out for a huge celebratory meal. I gave the sausage link to my husband, but I finished everything else on that platter other than one piece of corn.
> 
> View attachment 5280



Congratulations!


----------



## DT

Went off-the-road today, with a couple of Pubs subs, while the little G was in her standardized testing.  Just amazing down The Point, windy, water was rough but clear, sat on the tailgate, ate and relaxed.

Ran it in L4, all electric, it was magic, like creeping along on a different planet, quiet, slow ...


----------



## DT

Side note: hahaha, the G looked so small, most of the students taking this [math] test were in high school, she's in 7th (it's HS credit).


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> It's a sweet drink usually made from rice, which is soaked and blended with cinnamon, almonds and vanilla extract. If done right, it's a silky sweet drink with cinnamon. There's lots of variations throughout Latin America using different nuts, but that's the basic Mexican version.



You can always run to the liquor store and get a bottle of rumchata, which is just a rum version without all the work.


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> Went off-the-road today, with a couple of Pubs subs, while the little G was in her standardized testing.  Just amazing down The Point, windy, water was rough but clear, sat on the tailgate, ate and relaxed.
> 
> Ran it in L4, all electric, it was magic, like creeping along on a different planet, quiet, slow ...
> 
> View attachment 5291




You need  to go a bit more werecar with it.


----------



## DT

thekev said:


> You need  to go a bit more werecar with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299




OMG, we were parked near another Jeep that, while not werecar'ed, was totally Mad Max'ed, I didn't see the owner, but I assume it was this guy ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

New 12.9 iPad Pro, White Magic Keyboard, and Orange Smart cover arrive today...

Sometime...


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> New 12.9 iPad Pro, White Magic Keyboard, and Orange Smart cover arrive today...
> 
> Sometime...



You are posting in the appropriate MR threads, right?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pumbaa said:


> You are posting in the appropriate MR threads, right?



Nope.

I'm evil & petty.

I'm just thumbing up any posts in the iPad or iMac section of people happy they got theirs.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'm evil & petty.
> 
> I'm just thumbing up any posts in the iPad or iMac section of people happy they got theirs.



Evil and petty indeed. Just think about how the posters who haven’t gotten their iPad/iMac already must feel when they see a happy poster getting thumbed up…

“Your account has been temporarily suspended by the MacRumors moderator team for making reactions to posts that provoke other users and stir up anger, rather than contribute to the discussion.”


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> OMG, we were parked near another Jeep that, while not werecar'ed, was totally Mad Max'ed, I didn't see the owner, but I assume it was this guy ...
> 
> View attachment 5305





Ah that is just really great and quite appropriate, given the perception of a gas shortage.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pumbaa said:


> Evil and petty indeed. Just think about how the posters who haven’t gotten their iPad/iMac already must feel when they see a happy poster getting thumbed up…
> 
> “Your account has been temporarily suspended by the MacRumors moderator team for making reactions to posts that provoke other users and stir up anger, rather than contribute to the discussion.”



I was honestly wondering if I can get flagged for excessive "likes"

"Your account has been designated for trolling.  Liking posts NOT about anything controversial is in violation of your account."


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Evil and petty indeed. Just think about how the posters who haven’t gotten their iPad/iMac already must feel when they see a happy poster getting thumbed up…
> 
> “Your account has been temporarily suspended by the MacRumors moderator team for making reactions to posts that provoke other users and stir up anger, rather than contribute to the discussion.”



I had to do a serious double take because this sounds like something they would do lol.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A fleeting, flying trip to the city (on a filthy day; taxis both ways, as I didn't fancy getting soaked, although the vaccine has served to ensure that I am somewhat more relaxed re the idea of taking public transport when it is not bucketing down with rain in an endless downpour).

Anyway, I visited the French bakery, where they had held bread for me today, as I had phoned yesterday, requesting that they do so - (croissants, a campagne baguette, and rye bread were all purchased).

Organic brown sugar and pumpernickel bread (thank you, @lizkat, for the timely reminder) found their way to my bag in a health store; pâté and - I almost cried to see it - Pont l'Évêque cheese - they also had Livarot, which I asked them to put aside - (I haven't laid eyes on either splendid cheese for months - both arrived on Wednesday, and are almost sold out already) cheese in the cheesemonger's, and cocktail sausages in a local butcher's.

Plus a visit to the library, to return two books, (Chernow on Grant, and Chernow on Hamilton - both excellent) and collect four that awaited me.

The librarian remarked (with evident pleasure) that my chuckle - she cheerfully described it as a "satisfied cackle" - as I took hold of the four reserved books prior to placing them (carefully) in my rucksack was a sound that she had already heard several times today from delighted library borrowers as they received books that had been held in reserve for them.

I daresay @Clix Pix will understand this professional (and personal) pleasure on the part of cheerful library staff (and everyone was both masked and perfectly polite) completely.


----------



## User.45

- Gave a lecture to nurses on my subfield today (they are absolutely amazing in this institution). 
- Working on abstracts as I need to push my students and Monday is the deadline
- Have some clinic notes to finish but probably work on that post Monday
- Polishing 2 research protocols for some June grant submissions
- Meeting a resident who wants to join in on a research project

Could be a lot worse, but I need a vacation. I worked until 4AM today....


----------



## Eric

P_X said:


> - Gave a lecture to nurses on my subfield today (they are absolutely amazing in this institution).
> - Working on abstracts as I need to push my students and Monday is the deadline
> - Have some clinic notes to finish but probably work on that post Monday
> - Polishing 2 research protocols for some June grant submissions
> - Meeting a resident who wants to join in on a research project
> 
> Could be a lot worse, but I need a vacation. I worked until 4AM today....



Wow that's a lot to pack in, hopefully you'll get some weekend time off. I know it really breaks me down working hours like that with no break, no amount of pay is worth losing my mental health over.


----------



## User.45

Eric said:


> Wow that's a lot to pack in, hopefully you'll get some weekend time off. I know it really breaks me down working hours like that with no break, no amount of pay is worth losing my mental health over.



Brutal, but I'l take a good 2.5 mo vacation before I transiton to my faculty position. 
*Will be working on grants from the beach (hopefully).


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> New 12.9 iPad Pro, White Magic Keyboard, and Orange Smart cover arrive today...



My iPad is stuck in Louisville. I no longer even have an expected delivery date. But my new Siri remote should be here this afternoon between 1-3. Yippee. I have been without an iPad for 3 weeks now and I have never appreciated it more.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I guess we are going the suspense route with my stuff.

This just showed up via Fed Ex





The actual iPad Pro is coming via UPS and is somewhere in my vicinity, along with an orange Smart Keyboard.

Wondering if the Smart Keyboard will be next, followed by the last minute the iPP.


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> I guess we are going the suspense route with my stuff.
> 
> This just showed up via Fed Ex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual iPad Pro is coming via UPS and is somewhere in my vicinity, along with an orange Smart Keyboard.
> 
> Wondering if the Smart Keyboard will be next, followed by the last minute the iPP.




That's kind of like how voltron works. They attach the head last.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother (who has still to hear about a vaccine appointment) for around 40 minutes this evening.


----------



## Pumbaa

Niece’s birthday present arrived yesterday, picked it up today. Niece has been very specific for some time now about her birthday expectations, and uncle Pumbaa will not disappoint.


----------



## hulugu

Pumbaa said:


> Niece’s birthday present arrived yesterday, picked it up today. Niece has been very specific for some time now about her birthday expectations, and uncle Pumbaa will not disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 5318




Legos remain a favored toy around here. We built the Lego Haunted House during the pandemic summer.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> Went off-the-road today, with a couple of Pubs subs, while the little G was in her standardized testing.  Just amazing down The Point, windy, water was rough but clear, sat on the tailgate, ate and relaxed.
> 
> Ran it in L4, all electric, it was magic, like creeping along on a different planet, quiet, slow ...
> 
> View attachment 5291




My brain still can't accept that this exists. An electric Wrangler with 4L. I'm fascinated by the range estimate from Jeep at 370 miles, too. My 1980 CJ-7 really couldn't get to 200 miles unless it was all downhill with the wind behind you.


----------



## Pumbaa

hulugu said:


> Legos remain a favored toy around here. We built the Lego Haunted House during the pandemic summer.



Loved it as a kid, still love it. Hopefully Niece will love to build stuff with uncle Pumbaa in the future, would be extra fun!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> Legos remain a favored toy around here. We built the Lego Haunted House during the pandemic summer.






Pumbaa said:


> Loved it as a kid, still love it. Hopefully Niece will love to build stuff with uncle Pumbaa in the future, would be extra fun!



My favourite toy as a kid; absolutely loved it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I gotta hand it to the Lego company. They took a bunch of random bricks, which is what they mostly were when I was a kid, and turned the brand into a creative building powerhouse. (And a financial empire!) When my grandkids were smaller I’d help them with understanding the plans for much simpler kits. Now that they’re older and building 2,000 piece haunted houses and such, I wouldn’t dare to interfere. Every brick they figure out for themselves is a joy.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> My brain still can't accept that this exists. An electric Wrangler with 4L. I'm fascinated by the range estimate from Jeep at 370 miles, too. My 1980 CJ-7 really couldn't get to 200 miles unless it was all downhill with the wind behind you.




It's neat and weird    It's also tuned a bit different vs. other PHEVs, many (most?) have a pretty low spec ICE, and the EV system is designed to continuously augment for a high combined MPG.

The 4xe is like an ICE JLU Wrangler, with the available 2.0L I4 turbo DI engine, mated to the terrific Jeep (Dodge) 8-speed automatic, 270HP, 295 lb/ft TQ.  Then it has two electric motors (one front, one rear) that add an additional +105HP and +175 lb/ft of TQ (375 / 470 total), the 8-speed is actually specific to the 4xe, but in terms of driver experience, it's more or less the same.

It has a 5 position transfer case:  2WD High Range, 4WD High Range Auto (with front-to-rear independent, computer/traction system controlled), 4WD Part Time High (this drives the front-rear together, but in the same gear ratio as standard High Auto), then 4WD Low range, and a Neutral to disengage the front and rear axles).

There's 3 basic PHEV modes:

Hybrid (mostly EV, ICE as needed)
Electric (again, mostly EV, with ICE less likely to kick in, unless you go WOT)
E-Save, fires up the ICE, doesn't use much battery (you can also toggle two "sub-modes" for this mode to actually charge the battery using the ICE)

The system in Hybrid prioritizes two things:

1)  battery use
2)  power availability

So unless you're running in E-save mode, it more or less uses the battery first, so if you're running around town 25-30 miles, no gas, unless you stand on it, and tap into the full system performance, it fires up the ICE on the fly as needed.

So with a 17.3 kWh battery, we've been getting about 30 miles, and that costs us about $1.73 for the charge.  Then the ICE engine has a 17.2 gallon tank, now normally the 2.0L is rated at 22/24 MPG, but the 4xe, since it's like 500 lbs heavier, get a little worse pure ICE MPG, more like 20/21, but the first 30 or so are battery, so the blended rate is good, also, the electric system holds back power so it almost always has the additional HP available, even if you can't run on electric only mode.

It will also cut in the battery on the highway to sustain speeds, like to do a more traditional PHEV type mode, where the ICE needs a little assistance to maintain 75.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pottering around, preparing chilli con carne.

This is a dish I spend a lot of time on, a relaxed sort of cooking, perfect for a rainy day.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So, the update:

UPS projected that the iPP would show up between 1:45PM - 4:45PM.  So making plans were pretty much shot, which is why I was home posting so much.  The online tracker showed the truck literally on the other side of the main road I am next to for that whole time making other stops.

4:30PM rolled around, truck literally within a mile of me, the time changed from 7:15PM - 8:30PM.  Mind you, the generic time you always get in notifications is that your package will arrive by 7:00PM.  Also the other had plans for things they wanted to do, assuming the iPP would be here by 5:00PM, that I of course now weaseled out of.  

7:30PM knocks on the door, I race from downstairs, for the UPS guy to tell me he's glad I answered because otherwise he was putting it back on the truck.    Everyone else I read online, the driver just tossed their's & left, I got the security conscious driver.  Which may explain why things got dragged out.  Needless to say after a few hours of setting up...






How the   the knobs on MR are already making judgements I have no clue.

The only things I can assess so far is that it is heavier.

After coming from a 2018 iPP with a MATTE screen protector, this thing is so friggin' bright it sears my eyeballs!  

It's the same thing as 2018 - 2020, and Apple didn't promise differently except spec bumps and screen.

Also the 'stormtrooper' vibe is awesome!  It does feel like Apple embraced their retro side with this & iMacs, for a little more creative flair.

So today will be spent adding more content ( 1TB is a LOT ), and getting more of an idea how I feel about it.

Also probably calmly discussing what I think on MR.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> So, the update:
> 
> UPS projected that the iPP would show up between 1:45PM - 4:45PM.  So making plans were pretty much shot, which is why I was home posting so much.  The online tracker showed the truck literally on the other side of the main road I am next to for that whole time making other stops.
> 
> 4:30PM rolled around, truck literally within a mile of me, the time changed from 7:15PM - 8:30PM.  Mind you, the generic time you always get in notifications is that your package will arrive by 7:00PM.  Also the other had plans for things they wanted to do, assuming the iPP would be here by 5:00PM, that I of course now weaseled out of.
> 
> 7:30PM knocks on the door, I race from downstairs, for the UPS guy to tell me he's glad I answered because otherwise he was putting it back on the truck.    Everyone else I read online, the driver just tossed their's & left, I got the security conscious driver.  Which may explain why things got dragged out.  Needless to say after a few hours of setting up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the   the knobs on MR are already making judgements I have no clue.
> 
> The only things I can assess so far is that it is heavier.
> 
> After coming from a 2018 iPP with a MATTE screen protector, this thing is so friggin' bright it sears my eyeballs!
> 
> It's the same thing as 2018 - 2020, and Apple didn't promise differently except spec bumps and screen.
> 
> Also the 'stormtrooper' vibe is awesome!  It does feel like Apple embraced their retro side with this & iMacs, for a little more creative flair.
> 
> So today will be spent adding more content ( 1TB is a LOT ), and getting more of an idea how I feel about it.
> 
> Also probably calmly discussing what I think on MR.



I am using the first iPad pro (13 inch) that came with the magnetic pencil. I really like it, and glad to see they are sticking with the same basic design.


----------



## Pumbaa

Enjoyed being inside most of the day listening to rain and thunder outside.

Went grocery shopping once the sun bothered showing up, had big plans you see — homemade pizza, one of Pumbaa’s specialities, a recipe I’ve been tweaking since late 20th century.

It was a good plan. A tasty plan. But as they say, everybody has a plan until one of their fingers gets smashed by a door. Nothing broken, but making dough is not something I wanna do today anymore.


----------



## DT

Sandy Badge of Honor ...


----------



## Alli

Two things. First of all, the nice UPS guy brought me my new iPad about an hour ago. Took no time at all to update the os and complete the restore from backup. I feel complete again.

I’ve gotten my husband interested in looking at a nice electric vehicle now. He’s ready to trade in both our cars so that we can have one nice EV and his truck (if it ever gets back from being repaired).


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Sandy Badge of Honor ...



Nice! But I preferred the flames. Park next to a yellow car!


----------



## DT

We waited around for high tide and there was a 6" deep runout into a tidal pool - some people drive AROUND it, we drive THROUGH it


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Two things. First of all, the nice UPS guy brought me my new iPad about an hour ago. Took no time at all to update the os and complete the restore from backup. I feel complete again.
> 
> I’ve gotten my husband interested in looking at a nice electric vehicle now. He’s ready to trade in both our cars so that we can have one nice EV and his truck (if it ever gets back from being repaired).





I am all in.  If an EV was performance compromise, it would be one thing, but FFS, the right model is faster (at least under 60) than anything I've owned.


----------



## DT

Now this is happening!  Made with Sailor Jerry's too


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dinner (my homemade chilli - recipe in the dinner thread) - which has been in the oven for the past six hours - is almost ready.

The rice (which was soaking) has just been put into the rice cooker.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Congrats, how are you holding up so far?



All good this time round I’m happy to report.


----------



## Eric

Held my first photography MeetUp in San Francisco today, about 10 of us shooting at several predetermined locations. A lot of fun and was great to socialize with others as well, everyone was vaccinated so we all felt safe.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> All good this time round I’m happy to report.




Excellent news.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Dinner (my homemade chilli - recipe in the dinner thread) - which has been in the oven for the past six hours - is almost ready.
> 
> The rice (which was soaking) has just been put into the rice cooker.




Love chili, and how it's so flexible too:  you can serve it straight up, over rice, on a baked potato, in/on tortillas/chips/taco salad.  We make it quite a bit in the fall/winter.




Eric said:


> Held my first photography MeetUp in San Francisco today, about 10 of us shooting at several predetermined locations. A lot of fun and was great to socialize with others as well, everyone was vaccinated so we all felt safe.




That sounds super cool, does your group setup a [public] photo share?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Love chili, and how it's so flexible too:  you can serve it straight up, over rice, on a baked potato, in/on tortillas/chips/taco salad.  We make it quite a bit in the fall/winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds super cool, does your group setup a [public] photo share?




This was seriously tasty, not too hot, yet with sufficient heat to warm you through.

Moreover, I enjoyed the slow, relaxed preparation.  

Weatherwise, it has been cold and wet and windy for much of the past week, and my chilli went down exceedingly well; and there will be seconds, possibly tomorrow or the following day.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Love chili, and how it's so flexible too:  you can serve it straight up, over rice, on a baked potato, in/on tortillas/chips/taco salad.  We make it quite a bit in the fall/winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds super cool, does your group setup a [public] photo share?



Yes, hoping to see some of them upload 









						Login to Meetup | Meetup
					

Find groups that host online or in person events and meet people in your local community who share your interests.




					www.meetup.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

I rode 30 miles this morning then wife and I went to REI for some cycling shoes for her some sees chocolate and some macarons fro ma fresh bakery. then use did 19 miles. the wife leg is getting stronger but it has a ways to go. we both were pretty worn out. saw bug ducks with baby ducks following them.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> I rode 30 miles this morning then wife and I went to REI for some cycling shoes for her some sees chocolate and some macarons fro ma fresh bakery. then use did 19 miles. the wife leg is getting stronger but it has a ways to go. we both were pretty worn out. saw bug ducks with baby ducks following them.
> View attachment 5340




It's like a cycling Children of the Corn ...


----------



## fooferdoggie

took the wife on a 35 mile ride with  her last vaccine one in the middle of it. got a total of 26 miles in a week my new best. man I am tired now.


----------



## Pumbaa

Was fully expecting to make a slightly whiny post about waiting all day for my UPS package to be delivered “By end of day” and suddenly getting the traditional retroactive edit of the tracking history with a failed delivery many hours earlier, or “Out for delivery” completely erased.

Did not go quite as expected. In more ways than one. The package actually got delivered some minutes before 8 PM!

Slightly larger than expected, though. I had ordered a new case for my trusty old iPhone 8 plus. This is the package. Random human-sized door for comparison:



Full contents:


Is nice!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Wanted to install another camera for the security system. Lacked some necessary parts.
Wanted to clean all my Delsey suitcases and wash my car. Was raining whole day.
So, was reading, watching a TV Show and surfing the net.
Last but not least joined Talked About.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pumbaa said:


> Was fully expecting to make a slightly whiny post about waiting all day for my UPS package to be delivered “By end of day” and suddenly getting the traditional retroactive edit of the tracking history with a failed delivery many hours earlier, or “Out for delivery” completely erased.
> 
> Did not go quite as expected. In more ways than one. The package actually got delivered some minutes before 8 PM!
> 
> Slightly larger than expected, though. I had ordered a new case for my trusty old iPhone 8 plus. This is the package. Random human-sized door for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 5393
> 
> Full contents:
> View attachment 5394
> 
> Is nice!



hey it keeps ity from getting lost. them small packages get stuck in the cushions and lost before delivery.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> hey it keeps ity from getting lost. them small packages get stuck in the cushions and lost before delivery.



That explains a lot about Amazon….


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Studied for my French class.


----------



## Alli

This morning I sat out on the deck, listened to the birds and drank my tea. Then I came in and made another cup of tea and went back to the deck to listen to the birds and drink my tea. I came in again and filled out all my [expletive deleted] IRB forms and wound up emailing the lady from the locals school district to clarify if they actually wanted IRB approval prior to their giving approval to use them to do the research. Ugh.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother has received the (Covid) vaccine (Johnson & Johnson for him), I am delighted to report.

We chatted for the past hour.


----------



## tranceking26

I'm settled in for a cosy weekend at home. Plenty of YouTube to catch up on. Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Decent Brother has received the (Covid) vaccine (Johnson & Johnson for him), I am delighted to report.
> 
> We chatted for the past hour.



Excellent news!   Whew, what a relief, eh?   So the J&J is the one-jab deal and therefore he's done and dusted!  (Until it's time for a booster, of course.).  

Any plans for Decent Brother to travel to the family home and spend some time with you now?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Excellent news!   Whew, what a relief, eh?   So the J&J is the one-jab deal and therefore he's done and dusted!  (Until it's time for a booster, of course.).
> 
> Any plans for Decent Brother to travel to the family home and spend some time with you now?




Yes, a massive relief, I must admit.

And, yes, the one jab done and dusted deal for him (though not without side effects, - feeling wrecked, sore, experiencing the same shivers, and feeling frozen - all the symptoms that I had experienced, although in his case it was but for one night, and not two).

He said that he has even been cleared for international travel, but will not avail of this, until autumn at the (very) earliest, but, most likely not until next year.

Thus, AZ for me, Pfizer for Other Brother, and now J&J for Decent Brother (until, as you say, it is time for the booster, a topic we discussed).

Well, he just received the vaccine a few days ago, - he was told it will take at least two weeks before he can consider himself fully immune - so I think we will let things run for a few more weeks - for, I was advised to consider myself unvaccinated - and to behave accordingly - until four weeks had passed from the time I had received the first dose of the vaccine (three weeks as of this week-end and counting), and am very much looking forward to receiving the second dose, which won't be for a number of weeks yet.


----------



## Clix Pix

Fully vaccinated with the second jab of  Moderna means at least a two-week wait after that for complete immunity to set in.  I'm not sure about the timing on the other vaccines.    My first dose of Moderna was in January and all went well, but then there were some glitches so that I wasn't able to get my second dose as recommended, four weeks later, in February, but instead got it in early March at close to the six-weeks mark.  The issue had something to do with the county health center at which I had received the first dose, as all of a sudden they weren't taking people for either the first or second dose (not sure what the issue was there)  and the county had to scramble around to find an appropriate  replacement facility to serve those of us who didn't want to travel across the entire county for that all-important second dose.  Thankfully things worked out so that I was able to get my second dose at a different county health facility close to home after all, and within six weeks.     It was only after two weeks had passed after that second jab did I consider myself fully vaccinated.    That second jab really does it -- then you really feel free!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Fully vaccinated with the second jab of  Moderna means at least a two-week wait after that for complete immunity to set in.  I'm not sure about the timing on the other vaccines.    My first dose of Moderna was in January and all went well, but then there were some glitches so that I wasn't able to get my second dose as recommended, four weeks later, in February, but instead got it in early March at close to the six-weeks mark.  The issue had something to do with the county health center at which I had received the first dose, as all of a sudden they weren't taking people for either the first or second dose (not sure what the issue was there)  and the county had to scramble around to find an appropriate  replacement facility to serve those of us who didn't want to travel across the entire county for that all-important second dose.  Thankfully things worked out so that I was able to get my second dose at a different county health facility close to home after all, and within six weeks.     It was only after two weeks had passed after that second jab did I consider myself fully vaccinated.    That second jab really does it -- then you really feel free!




Yes, Decent Brother was also told to expect at least a fortnight before he could consider himself completely immune.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, Decent Brother was also told to expect at least a fortnight before he could consider himself completely immune.



I’d call it “as immune as one gets from the vaccine” or something rater than ”completely immune”. But congrats to everyone and their loved ones on getting a vaccine!


----------



## DT

T finished 7th grade (math today, final class).  Straight A, including AP science/ELA and high school algebra   

Ordered sammages from Pubs, filled up the SUP board, loaded up the Jeep, went down to the point (after the food pickup), wow, just glorious down there today, hit it ~1 hour before low tide, then stayed about 2 hours into the high rise, so much fun in the huge tidal pools, we just used it like a kayak without the main fin.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> I’d call it “as immune as one gets from the vaccine” or something rater than ”completely immune”. But congrats to everyone and their loved ones on getting a vaccine!




By "completely immune" I think we both meant (at least, this was what I was advised, all of three weeks ago when I received my own first dose), was that it would take that long before we could expect to derive the (full) benefits of that particular vaccine.

In other words, while some of the benefits could expect to be immediately bestowed - it would take a few weeks (the precise number of weeks were/are dependent on the particular dose of the specific vaccine) - before we could expect to receive the full benefits of that dose.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> By "completely immune" I think we both meant (at least, this was what I was advised, all of three weeks ago when I received my own first dose), was that it would take that long before we could expect to derive the (full) benefits of that particular vaccine.
> 
> In other words, while some of the benefits coud expect to be immediately bestowed - it would take a few weeks (the precise number of weeks were/are dependent on the particular dose of the specific vaccine) - before we could expect to receive the full benefits of that dose.



I absolutely believe we all meant the correct thing. Just felt dangerous having it phrased like that. Feel much better now with the more wordy explanation next to it for random lurkers to read too.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> I absolutely believe we all meant the correct thing. Just felt dangerous having it phrased like that. Feel much better now with the more wordy explanation next to it for random lurkers to read too.




Agreed.

It was a sloppy and careless verbal shorthand; but, it was the term that my brother and I had both used earlier this evening on the phone - both fully cogniscant of what it really meant (i.e. not "completely immune", rather, it was understood that it meant as much protection as that version of the vaccine that had been administered conferred, and that, too, was also a function of, or was further dependent on, which dose - first or second, and which vaccine (AZ, Pfizer, Moderna, J&J) - had been administered).


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Was fully expecting to make a slightly whiny post about waiting all day for my UPS package to be delivered “By end of day” and suddenly getting the traditional retroactive edit of the tracking history with a failed delivery many hours earlier, or “Out for delivery” completely erased.
> 
> Did not go quite as expected. In more ways than one. The package actually got delivered some minutes before 8 PM!
> 
> Slightly larger than expected, though. I had ordered a new case for my trusty old iPhone 8 plus. This is the package. Random human-sized door for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 5393
> 
> Full contents:
> View attachment 5394
> 
> Is nice!




Hahahaha, that's amazing (just sent it to the wife) 

Now imagine, if the phone case would've actually been that big ...


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Hahahaha, that's amazing (just sent it to the wife)
> 
> Now imagine, if the phone case would've actually been that big ...



Happy to entertain! Hope the wife likes it too!

The phone case really being that big would probably have been even funnier. Different sort of funny, but amazing in its own right. It does however remind me about how concerned I was after having ordered the 8 plus, worried that the phone would be too big…


----------



## Alli

We are going to our first movie since the pandemic. My husband loves the cinema with the reclining seats and a great dinner menu. He loves going to the movies, and with that theater he no longer cares what’s playing. So we’re going to see Cruella.


----------



## Huntn

Heading out to Home Depot for mulch which is on sale though Monday.


----------



## Pumbaa

Huntn said:


> Heading out to Home Depot for mulch which is on sale though Monday.



Good huntn!


----------



## Eric

Huntn said:


> Heading out to Home Depot for mulch which is on sale though Monday.



Same, had to get a new American flag. I've been hesitant to fly it but I have no problem doing it to honor our troops.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Was fully expecting to make a slightly whiny post about waiting all day for my UPS package to be delivered “By end of day” and suddenly getting the traditional retroactive edit of the tracking history with a failed delivery many hours earlier, or “Out for delivery” completely erased.
> 
> Did not go quite as expected. In more ways than one. The package actually got delivered some minutes before 8 PM!
> 
> Slightly larger than expected, though. I had ordered a new case for my trusty old iPhone 8 plus. This is the package. Random human-sized door for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 5393
> 
> Full contents:
> View attachment 5394
> 
> Is nice!




Well at least it was too big to qualify for the dread "last mile by USPS" option... which in the boondocks at least adds on a couple DAYS to the delivery time.


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> Well at least it was too big to qualify for the dread "last mile by USPS" option... which in the boondocks at least adds on a couple DAYS to the delivery time.



No such thing where I live. But if I’m “not available” they’ll drop it off at a store a mile away whereas DHL and the regular postal service drop it of at stores just 200-300 yards away.

While a mile (in each direction) may not sound like much, keep in mind that warthogs like myself gotta walk, or go by public transport. Granted, paved sidewalks all the way and just one road to cross, aided by traffic lights there, so it isn’t like third world countries such as the US. Still sucks if the weather does. Also sucks to have to spend time walking there and back just because the drivers are too overworked to bother getting out of their vehicles when delivering to private residences. Kudos to the driver actually making the delivery this time!


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife and I both got bad headaches in the middle of the night got back to sleep for awhile but it would not let up. She had too be sitting or standing and I had to lay down to keep it from getting worse. We were out of Tylenol I threw up a couple of times but thats more when I get the occasional headache it makes me queasy. daughter brought us some but it still took a hour or so to lose the headaches. still feel like we were put through the ringer. We were going to go on a long bike ride this morning as my wife is finally off on Saturday.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Was fully expecting to make a slightly whiny post about waiting all day for my UPS package to be delivered “By end of day” and suddenly getting the traditional retroactive edit of the tracking history with a failed delivery many hours earlier, or “Out for delivery” completely erased.
> 
> Did not go quite as expected. In more ways than one. The package actually got delivered some minutes before 8 PM!
> 
> Slightly larger than expected, though. I had ordered a new case for my trusty old iPhone 8 plus. This is the package. Random human-sized door for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 5393
> 
> Full contents:
> View attachment 5394
> 
> Is nice!



I’m confused. Is the little gray rectangle the contents?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Ulenspiegel said:


> Wanted to install another camera for the security system.



What sort of cameras are you using?


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> I’m confused. Is the little gray rectangle the contents?



Sure was. Black phone case in a grayish plastic bag with a white sticker with black barcode an some text on it.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Sure was. Black phone case in a grayish plastic bag with a white sticker with black barcode an some text on it.



Ive seen some ridiculous packaging but that makes me question the sanity of whoever packed it.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> Ive seen some ridiculous packaging but that makes me question the sanity of whoever packed it.



It arrived undamaged, unlike some of the other packages I’ve received so in a way it was one of the better packing decisions lately.  

I’m trying to cut down on my Amazon addiction anyway, not happy with the reports about working conditions in the warehouses. The conditions could also be connected to the questionable packaging. Or maybe it’s just lots of new hires due to rapid expansion. What do I know?


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Stephen, Reolink.

The two systems coexist. Work separately, independently. Different networks, making the life of a possible intruder harder.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> I’m trying to cut down on my Amazon addiction anyway, not happy with the reports about working conditions in the warehouses. The conditions could also be connected to the questionable packaging. Or maybe it’s just lots of new hires due to rapid expansion. What do I know?



Four of my co-teachers (prior to retirement/Covid) worked second jobs at the local Amazon warehouse. They were all very happy with the benefits (which were better than what we get from the school system), and the only thing they ever complained about was wanting more hours.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Ulenspiegel said:


> Stephen, Reolink.
> 
> The two systems coexist. Work separately, independently. Different networks, making the life of a possible intruder harder.



Sorry can you clarify what are the two "systems" you're referring to?


----------



## DT

I scored a slick tailgate table for the Wrangler, a birthday present for the wife, but gave it to her early, by way of installing it this morning.

Very cool, uses factory mounting locations (for the Jeep Trail Rail setup), nicely built, flips up out of the way when not in use, designed to hold like 75 lbs (more than enough for sandwiches and a couple of beverages )  From a great Jeep aftermarket company named Rough Country - nice quality fasteners/spacers, fun little touches like the RC and Jeep cutouts.


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> more than enough for sandwiches and a couple of beverages



depends how big your sandwiches are pal.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Not venturing far but going to places where there’s not many people. 

One of Oliver Cromwell’s achievements!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Not venturing far but going to places where there’s not many people.
> 
> One of Oliver Cromwell’s achievements!!




Ah: The destruction castles - of this castle - by gunpowder during the English Civil War of the 1640s - so that he (Cromwell) would not have to waste resources in staffing them with his own troops (or, attempting to recapture them, by besieging them, if they had fallen to the enemy in the meantime), once they had been captured, yet blowing them up also denied their (further, future) use to enemies, by putting the castles beyond the possibility of further military use.

This practice was known as "slighting".

Which castle is this?

I love prowling, exploring, and yes, walking around old castles, cathedrals, churches, and town centres.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah: The destruction castles - of this castle - by gunpowder during the English Civil War of the 1640s - so that he (Cromwell) would not have to waste resources in staffing them with his own troops once they had been captured, yet blowing them up also denied their (further, future) use to enemies.
> 
> This practice was known as "slighting".
> 
> Which castle is this?
> 
> I love prowling, exploring, and yes, walking around old castles, cathedrals, churches, and town centres.



This is Raglan Castle in Monmouthshire


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> This is Raglan Castle in Monmouthshire




Ah, yes.

I did pay a visit there, - on an unfortunately very overcast day - but camera in hand, several years ago, when staying with my friends in Bristol.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> I scored a slick tailgate table for the Wrangler, a birthday present for the wife, but gave it to her early, by way of installing it this morning.
> 
> Very cool, uses factory mounting locations (for the Jeep Trail Rail setup), nicely built, flips up out of the way when not in use, designed to hold like 75 lbs (more than enough for sandwiches and a couple of beverages )  From a great Jeep aftermarket company named Rough Country - nice quality fasteners/spacers, fun little touches like the RC and Jeep cutouts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598



Bender, stop posting porn!


----------



## fooferdoggie

whatever we had we are over it. headaches left around 10:30 and were were jsut wiped out the rest of the day. no clue what we could have had that jsut makes you tired for several days and gives you a headache.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, yes.
> 
> I did pay a visit there, - on an unfortunately very overcast day - but camera in hand, several years ago, when staying with my friends in Bristol.



People don't often think about it but a cloudy day can make for a great photograph of a subject like this because it eliminates blown out highlights and really dark shadows, casting a nice even filtered light throughout. Hope you were able to grab some pics


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> People don't often think about it but a cloudy day can make for a great photograph of a subject like this because it eliminates blown out highlights and really dark shadows, casting a nice even filtered light throughout. Hope you were able to grab some pics




Well, yes, but the understanding of (and experience of) what is understood by "overcast" in the British Isles means that one is pretty light deprived.

With overcast or cloudy weather, I prefer some texture in the clouds, and some evidence of light.

Now, I did take shots of Raglan Castle, but I wasn't very happy with them (although I did love the oriel window).

The day I visited Tintern Abbey, (in the company of the same wonderful people, but, a different visit) which was cloudy, rather than completely overcast, was far better for photography.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m at a Memorial Day get-together. It went downhill fast (for me) when two people began discussing how we Democrats just want to keep on pouring stimulus money so nobody has to go back to work. 

Then people started bringing their dogs. I don’t know why people think that’s okay. So the things are relieving themselves all over the yard, licking people, eating garbage and otherwise being annoying. As a result I’m sitting in the house almost by myself.


----------



## DT

The new accessories were __great__!

The tailgate table, just awesome, and I scored a hitch umbrella stand, it stands like 35" away from the hitch, SUPER solid, excellent product, and the new umbrella is designed for max sun protection and has airflow vents to withstand high winds (which are common at our beach).  Jeep to the left of is (just slightly out of frame), Jeep to the right


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Have ordered coffee.


----------



## fooferdoggie

should go to work but since Saturday was a sick day going to go on a bike ride.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Jeep to the left of is (just slightly out of frame), Jeep to the right



Are you at Jeep Beach? If you ever see a brown Jeep with a Peaceful Pirate sticker, and lots of dog stickers, it’s my brother. They go there regularly.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Building & Debugging VMs; getting banned. Feels productive.


----------



## SuperMatt

Stephen.R said:


> Building & Debugging VMs; getting banned. Feels productive.



If you need to get out of the suspension early, maybe you can borrow some kneepads from some of the wannabe mod interns.


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperMatt said:


> If you need to get out of the suspension early, maybe you can borrow some kneepads from some of the wannabe mod interns.



.... to... polish their floors real good.....?


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> .... to... polish their floors real good.....?



Yup! Then they might slip!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Yup! Then they might slip!



Into a dungeon filled with disused bags of dicks, hopefully.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> Into a dungeon filled with disused bags of dicks, hopefully.



Coordinate with @DT for that.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> If you need to get out of the suspension early, maybe you can borrow some kneepads from some of the wannabe mod interns.



They'll eventually make it permanently either way. Whether you go out on your own terms or theirs is entirely up to you. This is why I have basically dropped from PRSI and post less than once a week now.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> They'll eventually make it permanently either way. Whether you go out on your own terms or theirs is entirely up to you. This is why I have basically dropped from PRSI and post less than once a week now.



That's the whole reason I didn't bother "asking" for PRSI access back.

I didn't _really_ expect telling someone who repeatedly posts false things about a technical standard (i.e. something that is not an opinion) that they're wrong, would be considered "trolling".


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> That's the whole reason I didn't bother "asking" for PRSI access back.
> 
> I didn't _really_ expect telling someone who repeatedly posts false things about a technical standard (i.e. something that is not an opinion) that they're wrong, would be considered "trolling".



You're not missing much, most of the quality posters have either left or been banned already. Besides, it's so siloh'd now that it's basically like talking to a wall anymore.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> You're not missing much, most of the quality posters have either left or been banned already. Besides, it's so siloh'd now that it's basically like talking to a wall anymore.



There isn’t much happening there. And the Political News forum has had very little activity as of late. With Trump out of office, perhaps politics is no longer the main thing on people’s minds.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> There isn’t much happening there. And the Political News forum has had very little activity as of late. With Trump out of office, *perhaps politics is no longer the main thing on people’s minds*.



Seems that way across the board and I couldn't be more thankful about it. Things are normalizing now that we no longer have a megalomaniacle shit-clown running the country. Biden is the man we need at this time, low key, on task and not stirring anything up as we heal from the last four years.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Are you at Jeep Beach? If you ever see a brown Jeep with a Peaceful Pirate sticker, and lots of dog stickers, it’s my brother. They go there regularly.




Oh, that's Porpoise Point, here:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been a glorious sunny day here. Unusual for a UK bank holiday. Spent most of it in the garden working. Did pop round to a neighbours that Mrs AFB talks to online to swap some plants. Ended up staying far too long and got burned as I had left my hat at home. They had a beautiful garden with a huge pond they put in last year. Gave us some guinea fowl eggs to try. Looks like that's tomorrows dinner sorted. They have two old spaniels, 4 guinea fowl and some sheep. 
I did my weekend work yesterday so I could have tomorrow off. In the office tomorrow, so an early start. Hope everyone is well and enjoyed the holiday Monday (for those of you that had one).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Been a glorious sunny day here. Unusual for a UK bank holiday. Spent most of it in the garden working. Did pop round to a neighbours that Mrs AFB talks to online to swap some plants. Ended up staying far too long and got burned as I had left my hat at home. They had a beautiful garden with a huge pond they put in last year. Gave us some guinea fowl eggs to try. Looks like that's tomorrows dinner sorted. They have two old spaniels, 4 guinea fowl and some sheep.
> I did my weekend work yesterday so I could have tomorrow off. In the office tomorrow, so an early start. Hope everyone is well and enjoyed the holiday Monday (for those of you that had one).




Sounds as though you had a lovely day.

Let us know what the guines fowl eggs are like, as I have never had them.


----------



## DT

OK, so...

We are getting ready for a week getaway at Universal / Hard Rock,  lots of fun restaurant reservations (Bigfire Grill, The Kitchen), a cabana every day, we're going to stay masked up as needed (and we're all vaccinated), got a nice special suite on the Rock Royalty floor:






Food, eats, beer/wine all day long at a special lounge ...

Hopefully going to get to ride the Velocicoaster again (we usually have that kind of "good luck").

Taking the extra-extra vehicle since we haven't sold it yet, the DD/RT rides again   (side note:  the Jeep is on week 3, driven nearly every day, with the same full tank of gas ... I am so in on EVs ...)

We scored this _killer_ cooler by Camp-Zero several months ago, it will literally keep ice for 3 days, it's bear proof (I'm not joking), beautifully engineered:







... but it's heavy loaded up, so I got a little foldable, ~100lb capacity hand truck type thing, it works perfectly with the cooler ! So we'll be wheeling our cooler into the hotel   Taking some beer, wine, vodka, ginger beer, you know, standard breakfast consumables


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> bear proof



The real question, is it honey badger proof. Honey badger don’t give a fuck.


----------



## thekev

Alli said:


> We are going to our first movie since the pandemic. My husband loves the cinema with the reclining seats and a great dinner menu. He loves going to the movies, and with that theater he no longer cares what’s playing. So we’re going to see Cruella.




My condolences to him. I'm not sure whether I would even sit through that one on a long flight.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife and I went on a 37 mile tandem ride. when you look through the bridge spans it looks like a cathedral. the bridge is so high we are going to g=cross it when we are up to a 50 mile ride.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Oh, that's Porpoise Point, here:
> 
> View attachment 5629



Yea! That’s the place.


thekev said:


> My condolences to him. I'm not sure whether I would even sit through that one on a long flight.



It was actually a really cute movie.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Yea! That’s the place.
> 
> It was actually a really cute movie.



We loved it, Wink looks like our dog Milo, we even took a pic of him with a pseudo eye patch for fun. He won't kick your ass like Wink but he'll smother you with kisses.


----------



## thekev

Eric said:


> We loved it, Wink looks like our dog Milo, we even took a pic of him with a pseudo eye patch for fun. He won't kick your ass like Wink but he'll smother you with kisses.
> View attachment 5647





Alli said:


> Yea! That’s the place.
> 
> It was actually a really cute movie.




It doesn't sound particularly faithful to the character from 101 dalmatians. Also I don't really do cute. There's a relevant Futurama clip involving Bender, but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Sat in a roasting hot office with every window open and looking at a meeting schedule where I’m unlikely to get any real work done today. Always nice to talk about what you haven’t got time to do though


----------



## Eric

thekev said:


> It doesn't sound particularly faithful to the character from 101 dalmatians. Also I don't really do cute. There's a relevant Futurama clip involving Bender, but I can't find it at the moment.



So this review is based on the trailer then?


----------



## Alli

thekev said:


> It doesn't sound particularly faithful to the character from 101 dalmatians. Also I don't really do cute. There's a relevant Futurama clip involving Bender, but I can't find it at the moment.



Totally not faithful to the original character. This one would never kill a dog. Sometimes you need cute to offset all the crazy that is real life.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

thekev said:


> It doesn't sound particularly faithful to the character from 101 dalmatians. Also I don't really do cute. There's a relevant Futurama clip involving Bender, but I can't find it at the moment.






Alli said:


> Totally not faithful to the original character. This one would never kill a dog. Sometimes you need cute to offset all the crazy that is real life.



Agree with @Alli and for much the same reason as @Alli suggests; my tolerance for "cute" - especially well-intentioned "cute" - has increased somewhat (and somewhat unexpectedly) in recent years.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Totally not faithful to the original character. This one would never kill a dog. Sometimes you need cute to offset all the crazy that is real life.



One thing I would never tolerate harm to animals in a movie, fictional or not. However, this movie the biggest threat comes from little Wink kicking your ass and outsmarting you, those scenes with the little dogs were flat out hilarious.


----------



## thekev

Alli said:


> Totally not faithful to the original character. This one would never kill a dog. Sometimes you need cute to offset all the crazy that is real life.




It's possible that the original character wouldn't translate that well. I imagine this has to be much earlier in their timeline than 101 dalmations as well. The original character is much older. If you look at the character drawing, there's a lack of fat in the cheeks, and her chin juts forward. At the same time she has a wide smile and perfectly straight teeth. This is suggestive of a woman in her late 50s or older, who has undergone some degree of cosmetic treatment. The character in 101 dalmations is probably > 20 years older than Emma Watson (32), who plays her in the live action film.

On a side note, wikipedia suggests she's supposedly 65 in 101 dalmations, which seems about right.









Scepticalscribe said:


> Agree with @Alli and for much the same reason as @Alli suggests; my tolerance for "cute" - especially well-intentioned "cute" - has increased somewhat (and somewhat unexpectedly) in recent years.




I'm generally okay with cute. I blame online videos of cats and pygmy goats for this.


----------



## Pumbaa

thekev said:


> It doesn't sound particularly faithful to the character from 101 dalmatians. Also I don't really do cute. There's a relevant Futurama clip involving Bender, but I can't find it at the moment.



I’ve only seen this modified clip which made perfect sense to me given the character from 101 Dalmatians. Don’t ruin it for me!  



Spoiler: Scene with Immigrant Song added, courtesy of r/moviescirclejerk


----------



## thekev

Pumbaa said:


> I’ve only seen this modified clip which made perfect sense to me given the character from 101 Dalmatians. Don’t ruin it for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Scene with Immigrant Song added, courtesy of r/moviescirclejerk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruella's Mother Death Scene but with Immigrant Song from
> moviescirclejerk




I haven't watched Cruella, so I can't really ruin anything. I'm just noting enough of an age gap to allow for some character adjustment from the younger to older portrayal of the character.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted to Other Brother for around 30 minutes today.

He reminded me that today was our parents' wedding anniversary, (mea culpa, and so it is), something that - to my embarrassment - had slipped my mind.

Okay, neither of them are with us any longer to celebrate this day (and date) but it is nice to remember it, (and them), for they were friends, lovers, and partners (a word they - especially my father - fell on with undisguised gleeful joy when people with egalitarian relationships started using it in the 1990s) as much as parents.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ah, my coffee order has arrived.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we went on a ride the portland peddle paluza. happens once a year. first time we got to ride in it. it was 97 degrees out and I had already ridden 20 miles on my commute. well this added another 20 miles but it was fun and there was a shit ton of people hundreds rode on all kinds of bikes. it was hard to to take pics since we were pretty much riding the whole time at 6.5 mph. we zig zagged all over the place and ended up going right by my shop that I left a couple of hours ago. I thought we were the only ones on a tandem but saw another one towards the end.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> we went on a ride the portland peddle paluza. happens once a year. first time we got to ride in it. it was 97 degrees out and I had already ridden 20 miles on my commute. well this added another 20 miles but it was fun and there was a shit ton of people hundreds rode on all kinds of bikes. it was hard to to take pics since we were pretty much riding the whole time at 6.5 mph. we zig zagged all over the place and ended up going right by my shop that I left a couple of hours ago. I thought we were the only ones on a tandem but saw another one towards the end.



That looks like such fun!

I rented a bike for a few minutes while I was down visiting the fam. I have no balance and managed to fall. Fortunately some bushes broke the fall - could have been much worse.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> That looks like such fun!
> 
> I rented a bike for a few minutes while I was down visiting the fam. I have no balance and managed to fall. Fortunately some bushes broke the fall - could have been much worse.



time for a trike. plenty of cool ones out there now.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Went out to a restaurant with a friend. A very enjoyable Stella, Steak and chips, Chocolate brownie and black coffee was enjoyed as well as the company.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Went out to a restaurant with a friend. A very enjoyable Stella, Steak and chips, Chocolate brownie and black coffee was enjoyed as well as the company.




Stella, steak and chips: sounds absolutely wonderful.

Hope you had a lovely evening.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Stella, steak and chips: sounds absolutely wonderful.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely evening.



Indeed I did. My friend was in town without his six children, so made for a much more pleasant evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed I did. My friend was in town without his six children, so made for a much more pleasant evening.




Sounds a wonderful evening, close to perfection.  

Stella, steak, chips......bliss.

Glad you enjoyed it.

Must see if I can arrange to see the cheesemonger for something similar some day soon.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds a wonderful evening, close to perfection.
> 
> Stella, steak, chips......bliss.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Must see if I can arrange to see the cheesemonger for something similar some day soon.



Do enjoy if you can. The Covid restrictions weren't all that bad. Felt strange to be sat inside the pub though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Do enjoy if you can. The Covid restrictions weren't all that bad. Felt strange to be sat inside the pub though.




I'll not deny that I am torn between a mad and delirious desire to enjoy the ambience of a pub, and savour the joys of good food, craft beers, serious company, and - as I have not darkened the door of a pub in well over a year - having to stifle or suppress the habits of caution, control, and concern that I have cultivated, developed and practised over the period of that self same past year and a bit.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Stephen.R said:


> Sorry can you clarify what are the two "systems" you're referring to?



No problem.

1. Technical surveillance (motion detectors etc.)
2. Visual surveillance (cameras).


----------



## Alli

We went out for dinner tonight with our closest friends. We shared Thai and it was all wonderful.


----------



## User.45

Sat at home looking for inspiration for a grant due on Fri. Still recovering the weekend. Never would have thought that with kids, weekdays are the relaxing ones.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Woke up feeling quite rough today. Changed my plans to go into the office and I’ll work from home instead.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Well first I got up and had a piece of toast. Then I brushed my teeth. Then I went to the store to buy some fish.


----------



## DT




----------



## Eric

DT said:


> View attachment 5739



*looks at watch, it's only 6:20 AM"


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> *looks at watch, it's only 6:20 AM"



It’s been a loooong night!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> We went out for dinner tonight with our closest friends. We shared Thai and it was all wonderful.



Sounds brilliant (I love Thai food), and I hope you had a lovely time.


Apple fanboy said:


> Woke up feeling quite rough today. Changed my plans to go into the office and I’ll work from home instead.



I'm not sure whether that can be ascribed to age, or to the fact that these days, months and months (if not years) can separate visits to pubs to meet friends, (whereas once upon a distant time you were, that is, one was - at the very least - a weekly visitor to such dens of drinking delight, preferably with good company), and you (and your body) are really not used to an agreeable night with a few beers in congenial company any longer.


----------



## tranceking26

It's nice to see the world slowly return to normal, well at least in countries with better vaccination programs. I do feel lucky that I was able to have both jabs before people in my age range and even luckier that I didn't have to travel too far to get them.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds brilliant (I love Thai food), and I hope you had a lovely time.
> 
> I'm not sure whether that can be ascribed to age, or to the fact that these days, months and months (if not years) can separate visits to pubs to meet friends, (whereas once upon a distant time you were, that is, one was - at the very least - a weekly visitor to such dens of drinking delight, preferably with good company), and you (and your body) are really not used to an agreeable night with a few beers in congenial company any longer.



It was one beer (I was driving), and I was home by 9.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It was one beer (I was driving), and I was home by 9.




And you were still wrecked?

My sympathies.

But I am delighted that - nevertheless - you did enjoy it.

These day, I find that when sipping beer, I usually consume two beers, and then have had enough; three is exceptionally unusual.  Anything more than two, and I tend to feel it the following day.

Gosh, I do recall student days (and indeed, my teaching days); three beers were next to nothing, while five beers were just a good night out!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> And you were still wrecked?
> 
> My sympathies.
> 
> But I am delighted that - nevertheless - you did enjoy it.
> 
> These day, I find that when sipping beer, I usually consume two beers, and then have had enough; three is exceptionally unusual.  Anything more than two, and I tend to feel it the following day.
> 
> Gosh, I do recall student days (and indeed, my teaching days); three beers were next to nothing, while five beers were just a good night out!



It’s very rare I’m not driving so one is my limit. But the mood I’m in of late that’s probably just as well.
Currently just finishing work. Getting really fed up with these hours.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Lying in bed with fever after the second Astra-Zeneca shot.


----------



## Eric

Ulenspiegel said:


> Lying in bed with fever after the second Astra-Zeneca shot.



Hang in there, it won't last too long and then you'll be done with it.


----------



## tranceking26

Ulenspiegel said:


> Lying in bed with fever after the second Astra-Zeneca shot.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## User.45

Ulenspiegel said:


> Lying in bed with fever after the second Astra-Zeneca shot.



Acetaminophen (Tylenol (R)) or Paracetamol (Panadol (R)), depending where you live. It's good for the joint/muscle pain too. 1000mg every 6 hours as needed. Never exceed 4 grams a day.

And welcome to the club I took 3 grams of Tylenol for 2 days for the second dose. Never taken this much in my life.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ulenspiegel said:


> Lying in bed with fever after the second Astra-Zeneca shot.




The very best of luck with it; do take care.


----------



## Eric

Working on learning a new Rush song on guitar in between meetings and that's usually a project in itself, I like some of their more obscure mathy stuff, keeps me focused.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Took my wife to Longhorn today. Only the second time since our immunizations we've eaten indoors at a restaurant. 

It was every big as good as I remembered it, especially the Wild West Shrimp.

We also took an order to-go for my sister-in-law, and had to deliver it to her in a pouring rain.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> Took my wife to Longhorn today. Only the second time since our immunizations we've eaten indoors at a restaurant.
> 
> It was every big as good as I remembered it, especially the Wild West Shrimp.
> 
> We also took an order to-go for my sister-in-law, and had to deliver it to her in a pouring rain.



Nice! We've gone out to eat twice now, the freedom to be able to do things like this again is so liberating.


----------



## Clix Pix

A couple of weeks ago when I was at the mall to buy my iPhone 12 Pro I passed by one of my favorite restaurants and thought, "oh, yes, I can treat myself to a meal there again!" but after having made the purchase at the Apple store I had my mind on that transaction and what I'd be doing to set up the new device at home, etc., and walked right on out to the parking garage, totally forgetting about the restaurant.   A few days later I was back at the mall, this time to go to the AT&T corporate store to get a 5G SIM card and to make adjustments to my cell phone plan and once more the thought of having a meal at that restaurant flitted through my mind, and again I totally forgot about it and upon leaving the AT&T store headed right out to the car......   It actually felt quite strange both times to even be at the mall in the first place, since it had been well over a year.  It was both oddly familiar and yet different, too.   Maybe I'm just not quite back in the "oh, while I'm here at the mall, might as well have a nice meal and I won't have to cook this evening" mode and frame of mind that was so common in the before times, the pre- pandemic days.....   This re-emergence back into what we used to take for granted and consider "normal" is an interesting process, isn't it?


----------



## lizkat

I can relate to that, I practically forget about options from "before" to pick up the phone and say "let's have lunch"....

But I haven't got my immunizations yet,  thanks initially to living in a rural area and now to some questions about three allergies I supposedly have (but which were all designated as such out of an abundance of caution after a bad reaction to either an antibiotic and/or one or the other of the two local anesthestics at an excursion to a dentist).  That's to be sorted out now with some specific tests to firm up what the issues were or are.    Whatever.   Time passes and eventually I'll get summoned for that labwork and then my shots, hopefully this month.

When I do think about the prospect of getting together again with friends and family though I'm all fired up about it.   There's a great place about 7 miles from here that has fabulous middle eastern foods,  and hopefully the diner about 40 miles from here where family members converge now and then for a lingering catch-up lunch with each other has managed to survive the pandemic by turning into a takeout establishment.

 It's weird though how sometimes in conversations with pals or family members we don't even mention the prospect of getting together, it's been so long that our chats have focused on what we've been up to in solo mode instead!   I won't mind when that changes back to how it used to be. 

But I can see having experiences like the ones you mentioned if I were out and about these days on my own.  The human brain is interesting in that regard,  it's happy not to bother with any omitted bits of all our activities that it regards as highly optional anyway.  All the easier to focus on what it cares about which is pretty much just the basics of heart and lung operation plus basic mobility / balance issues if we _insist _on getting up and moving around.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Going out to eat or drink 2-3 times a year is pretty much as good as it gets for me pre pandemic, so hardly noticed the difference.  We don’t have people visit our home, or go visit other people’s. Probably why I get so wound up by the constant moaning of people saying they didn’t get a foreign holiday this year or whatever. Who cares? I’ve had one 4 day break abroad in the last 20 odd years. I’ve not had a U.K. break for more than a decade. Just work, work, work.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ulenspiegel said:


> Lying in bed with fever after the second Astra-Zeneca shot.






Clix Pix said:


> A couple of weeks ago when I was at the mall to buy my iPhone 12 Pro I passed by one of my favorite restaurants and thought, "oh, yes, I can treat myself to a meal there again!" but after having made the purchase at the Apple store I had my mind on that transaction and what I'd be doing to set up the new device at home, etc., and walked right on out to the parking garage, totally forgetting about the restaurant.   A few days later I was back at the mall, this time to go to the AT&T corporate store to get a 5G SIM card and to make adjustments to my cell phone plan and once more the thought of having a meal at that restaurant flitted through my mind, and again I totally forgot about it and upon leaving the AT&T store headed right out to the car......   It actually felt quite strange both times to even be at the mall in the first place, since it had been well over a year.  It was both oddly familiar and yet different, too.   Maybe I'm just not quite back in the "oh, while I'm here at the mall, might as well have a nice meal and I won't have to cook this evening" mode and frame of mind that was so common in the before times, the pre- pandemic days.....   This re-emergence back into what we used to take for granted and consider "normal" is an interesting process, isn't it?






lizkat said:


> I can relate to that, I practically forget about options from "before" to pick up the phone and say "let's have lunch"....
> 
> But I haven't got my immunizations yet,  thanks initially to living in a rural area and now to some questions about three allergies I supposedly have (but which were all designated as such out of an abundance of caution after a bad reaction to either an antibiotic and/or one or the other of the two local anesthestics at an excursion to a dentist).  That's to be sorted out now with some specific tests to firm up what the issues were or are.    Whatever.   Time passes and eventually I'll get summoned for that labwork and then my shots, hopefully this month.
> 
> When I do think about the prospect of getting together again with friends and family though I'm all fired up about it.   There's a great place about 7 miles from here that has fabulous middle eastern foods,  and hopefully the diner about 40 miles from here where family members converge now and then for a lingering catch-up lunch with each other has managed to survive the pandemic by turning into a takeout establishment.
> 
> It's weird though how sometimes in conversations with pals or family members we don't even mention the prospect of getting together, it's been so long that our chats have focused on what we've been up to in solo mode instead!   I won't mind when that changes back to how it used to be.
> 
> But I can see having experiences like the ones you mentioned if I were out and about these days on my own.  The human brain is interesting in that regard,  it's happy not to bother with any omitted bits of all our activities that it regards as highly optional anyway.  All the easier to focus on what it cares about which is pretty much just the basics of heart and lung operation plus basic mobility / balance issues if we _insist _on getting up and moving around.



I can so relate to this.

On the rare occasions when I am out, whenever I pass coffee shops (and I love coffee shops, they are a civilising influence in an urban space and I used to enjoy endless cups of coffee and terrific chats with each of my parents in pleasant cafés once they had retired, even when I was at home), my thoughts are whether I have sufficient coffee at home, not whether I should stop, pause, take stock, and treat myself to a relaxing cup of coffee while savouring coffee, people, what my mother used to refer to as "the passing parade of life".

Not to mention pubs, restaurants, galleries, bookshops....and indeed, foreign travel.  Last year was the first time in around thirty years that I haven't been abroad.

They hardly cross my mind, yet I love them.

But, that was "before" (Covid) and this is now.

Actually, it is amazing what you can adapt to, and what becomes your new normal.  And, I, too, do wonder whether it will be possible to recapture a version of one's old life, but I suspect that the challenge, instead, will be to craft an even "newer normal", some sort of fusion that allows for a reclamation of some elements of past lives while navigating an altered and utterly transformed present.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, it is amazing what you can adapt to, and what becomes your new normal. And, I, too, do wonder whether it will be possible to recapture a version of one's old life, but I suspect that the challenge, instead, will be to craft an even "newer normal", some sort of fusion that allows for a reclamation of some elements of past lives while navigating an altered and utterly transformed present.





Theres obviously a personal aspect to it, but in general I think we look back at how we did things at a previous point (not even related to the current apocalypse) and tend to remember a lot of the positives, and our mind (or mine at least) filters out the changes that have come in life since then, so unless you really focus on the reality of a given past event in the current situation, it just seems like "ah those were the days", and there's less often the thought of "welp, shit, that isn't gonna happen any more because <X>".


We're currently planning (as in, we've decided we have to do it, just haven't got a concrete date yet) to move from LOS back to Australia. The type of life we'll be living when we return compared to when we left there nearly 9 years ago (and likely close to if not more than 10 by the time we get it all organised) will be quite radically different, I'd say. Not necessarily worse or better, just different.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> Theres obviously a personal aspect to it, but in general I think we look back at how we did things at a previous point (not even related to the current apocalypse) and tend to remember a lot of the positives, and our mind (or mine at least) filters out the changes that have come in life since then, so unless you really focus on the reality of a given past event in the current situation, it just seems like "ah those were the days", and there's less often the thought of "welp, shit, that isn't gonna happen any more because <X>".
> 
> 
> We're currently planning (as in, we've decided we have to do it, just haven't got a concrete date yet) to move from LOS back to Australia. The type of life we'll be living when we return compared to when we left there nearly 9 years ago (and likely close to if not more than 10 by the time we get it all organised) will be quite radically different, I'd say. Not necessarily worse or better, just different.




No, not quite.

"Welp, shit" is very much at the fore of my mind, too, - and I think that navigating, or shaping, the changed contours of our culture, lives, loves and world will present a considerable challenge - for I have never been one of those "those were the days" people, not least because I am a woman, and I am also someone who takes politics (as a means of achieving consensual and progressive political and socio-economic change) very seriously - who lives, eats, breathes, thinks politics - and who has always voted "progressive", I cannot not see the unfairness, inequalities, injustice,  imperfections and flaws of our society, without wanting to engage in what sometimes seems like a constant battle to try to change them for the better.

As a woman (and I'm very much aware that as a white, middle class woman I have had - and enjoyed - advantages, opportunities, experiences and life chances denied to many, if not most others, on this planet of ours), I'd never want to see a return to the world of my - and perhaps this is just personal perspective - youth, teens or early adulthood.

Notwithstanding that, however, I think it is more that you remember the positives of the life you were privileged to live, (while not denying the rest), and may regret, or salute, its passing.

I've always loved travelling, and loved to see, and explore new countries, cultures, societies, and worlds, and, over the course of the past three decades, I have been privileged to work in three continents.

I regret that this - international travel (for personal and/or professional reasons) - is not possible at the moment, but I do have a well stocked memory bank, which I can visit at will.

However, I think that were I a young person, living and enduring in current Covid conditions, longing to see the world, alive with fascination, devoured by curiosity, hungering for knowledge, yet unable to travel, that I would find this to be both deeply depressing and profoundly frustrating.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Ulenspiegel said:


> Lying in bed with fever after the second Astra-Zeneca shot.



Oh god, I was relatively fine after my first but am expecting a reaction from the second.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Alli

We are going to look at a car today. Now that I’ve made my mind up about getting a hybrid. For some reason my husband is pushing it. This is new for him as he spent his life not spending money on anything. Will post results this afternoon.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> We are going to look at a car today. Now that I’ve made my mind up about getting a hybrid. For some reason my husband is pushing it. This is new for him as he spent his life not spending money on anything. Will post results this afternoon.



Let us know how it turns out. My next car is going to be fully electric, still two years out but am hopeful we'll have more options out there by then.


----------



## lizkat

I'm past point of getting another vehicle but if that were not the case I'd be in the mode of reminding myself that sticker shock was something I overcame when it was time to spring for the early Macs...   i think i paid more for a Powerbook 170 than I did for one of my new-to-me cars back then, and that laptop only had an 80Mb drive in it.

 But the price of new cars in general has always been a wonderment to me,  so I know I'd have my work cut out trying to talk myself into a hybrid or all electric at current prices.   It doesn't help that I bought my fixer-upper house here back in the mid 80s for less than the price of a low-end new car even then.

My whole idea of what is a big pile of dough has always been off kilter that way I guess.   LOL somehow it didn't stop me from dropping a stack of money on an iPhone last time out that box.  But there's still no rust on my XR..


----------



## Clix Pix

Back in October 2020 when I was going through the "shall I get a new car?  What should I get?" phase, I read up on hybrids and looked at various brands of them online, read comments and reviews and then decided that I wasn't ready for that drastic of a change yet.  I already knew that there was going to be a somewhat major adjustment to all the technological advances that have progressed through the automobile industry since I had bought my Acura RSX back in late autumn 2005 so decided against a hybrid at this point.   Having removed that option from my consideration I moved on to brands and styles, which was much easier, as I was already fixated on another hatchback.  Acura wasn't offering any hatchbacks this time around and I wasn't excited about what I was seeing in their models online.  The price tags weren't appealing, either!   Since Acura and Honda are both made by Honda, it was an easy move to check out the Honda offerings and bingo, there was my hatchback!     Sticker shock wasn't TOO bad, another good reason to go with Honda rather than Acura this time around.   This may or may not be my last car, but I'm loving her and very happy that I did get her.   It was definitely time for my Acura to retire....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Back in October 2020 when I was going through the "shall I get a new car?  What should I get?" phase, I read up on hybrids and looked at various brands of them online, read comments and reviews and then decided that I wasn't ready for that drastic of a change yet.  I already knew that there was going to be a somewhat major adjustment to all the technological advances that have progressed through the automobile industry since I had bought my Acura RSX back in late autumn 2005 so decided against a hybrid at this point.   Having removed that option from my consideration I moved on to brands and styles, which was much easier, as I was already fixated on another hatchback.  Acura wasn't offering any hatchbacks this time around and I wasn't excited about what I was seeing in their models online.  The price tags weren't appealing, either!   Since Acura and Honda are both made by Honda, it was an easy move to check out the Honda offerings and bingo, there was my hatchback!     Sticker shock wasn't TOO bad, another good reason to go with Honda rather than Acura this time around.   This may or may not be my last car, but I'm loving her and very happy that I did get her.   It was definitely time for my Acura to retire....




Hondas are superb cars, very well made and stylish, too.

My father had one, in the late 80s, and early 90s, and loved it.

There are far worse cars than a Honda to have purchased as a "last car".


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> it was an easy move to check out the Honda offerings and bingo, there was my hatchback!



Yep I always loved hatchbacks ever since I had driven a 1980 Datsun B210 into the ground...  and so I was starting to look around at Hondas as my trusty 2000 Prizm sedan (the closest thing I could find the previous time it was time for a new new-to-me car) started pulling jokers out of the deck. 

I too had figured hybrids and eventually all-electric would be the way to go.   Initially though I was quite put off by  not only the early-adopter sticker prices, but the dearth of charging stations, the limited radius of travel between charges and so forth.   After all at that point I thought nothing of ripping up to Ithaca to go shopping, drop in on some kin for lunch and head back. That sort of run was easily 200 miles all told, by time I got done tacking on miles just running around up there.

All those concerns would wane away over time, I knew that, but also figured that would probably not happen in time for me to be plunking down the dough for any car.  I'm finding now I don't miss not driving as much as I had sometimes thought I might do. 

Heh, maybe I had put enough miles on my mind and body commuting three hours one way from the city up to here a couple times a week for so long, before I talked them into letting me telecommute for most of the job...  the trips were scenic but of course it's not the same as just lazing around on a Sunday drive in the boondocks.  I don't regret my choice to work on converting a seasonal residence into a year-round home during that time,  but I don't miss some of those adventurous trips up here either, at least not the ones where unexpected snowfall or encounters with deer bounding up out of gullies were features of the last 60 miles or so in the wee hours of a fresh weekend.

I like looking back on all the technological developments that have expanded our options for almost everything since I was a kid.  It's mind blowing really,  and not just in the miniaturization of things like "portable music" or the advent of practically instantaneous electronic communications.

Only disappointing that the USA never really got into high speed rail the way other countries have done. There's something about Americans being wedded to their cars (and the oilpatch crowd being wedded to the idea of extracting the last barrel of oil) that seems to have put the brakes on that for so long.​​I wouldn't have minded hopping onto a fast commuter train from the city to the Catskills.   The bus option remains a four-hour affair  so while I was working and after I bought this place in the sticks,  I used to keep two rat cars, figuring my trusty mechanic could keep at least one of them roadworthy for my commutes, because no way was I going to sit in a bus for four hours (one way) when I was often making two round trips per week.    That extra hour each time was just unthinkable... just too much tacked on to the need to meet a public transit schedule.  I don't mind a round trip by bus now and then for a day of shopping and schmoozing in the city, but as a regular thing, no way.​
Oh well.   Today I'm content to be a homebody,  working on converting some one-off quilt blocks into potholders or hotmats for the holidays.  The blocks were made over the years to use up scraps from other projects, and they come in handy for giftmaking now. 

Meanwhile I have a fresh cuppa tea in a mug that insists "Quilting Forever Housework Whenever".   Later for another round of dispatching dust bunnies to the next level.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Oh god, I was relatively fine after my first but am expecting a reaction from the second.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon




I was absolutely fine after the first one.
But the second one is a different case. High temperature etc. The Doc said it is good as I am reacting. According to him some doesn't have any reactions, others suffer like hell.

I am better now, thank you all for your kind words


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ulenspiegel said:


> I was absolutely fine after the first one.
> But the second one is a different case. High temperature etc. The Doc said it is good as I am reacting. According to him some doesn't have any reactions, others suffer like hell.
> 
> I am better now, thank you all for your kind words




Yes, anecdotally, and online, I have heard that some people seem to suffer quite a severe reaction to the second dose of AZ.

The very best of luck; very glad to read that you now feel somewhat better.


----------



## User.45

Ulenspiegel said:


> I was absolutely fine after the first one.
> But the second one is a different case. High temperature etc. The Doc said it is good as I am reacting. According to him some doesn't have any reactions, others suffer like hell.
> 
> I am better now, thank you all for your kind words



Turns out, not having a reaction doesn't imply less immunity (per antibody testing). I personally found this notion upsetting

Edit: here's a figure to demonstrate (source NEJM)











						Antibody Responses in Seropositive Persons after a Single Dose of SARS-CoV-2 mRNA Vaccine | NEJM
					

Correspondence from The New England Journal of Medicine — Antibody Responses in Seropositive Persons after a Single Dose of SARS-CoV-2 mRNA Vaccine



					www.nejm.org
				




Note that ~third of patients had no symptom whatsoever, yet >95% of folks clustered well above the seropositive AB titer threshold.
20% had headaches, <10% had chills in the COVID-naïve group, but those who were exposed to the virus these rates were like 30%. So it's more likely indicative that you may have been exposed to the virus than the intensity of immunity you developed after the shot.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> But the price of new cars in general has always been a wonderment to me, so I know I'd have my work cut out trying to talk myself into a hybrid or all electric at current prices. It doesn't help that I bought my fixer-upper house here back in the mid 80s for less than the price of a low-end new car even then.



Between the price of the all electric vehicles and the lack of charging stations, I decided a hybrid was best for now. 

Here’s what I got:



2021 Sorento Hybrid S. All the safety technology like lane assist, plus wireless Apple car play. The only feature I’d wanted that I didn’t get was a power hatchback. But that was hardly a deal-breaker.


----------



## tranceking26

Spent yesterday (4th) at my mothers, we watched some Stingray from the 60s. 

Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet were my shows growing up but Stingray is just as good.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> Between the price of the all electric vehicles and the lack of charging stations, I decided a hybrid was best for now.
> 
> Here’s what I got:
> 
> View attachment 5794View attachment 5795
> 
> 2021 Sorento Hybrid S. All the safety technology like lane assist, plus wireless Apple car play. The only feature I’d wanted that I didn’t get was a power hatchback. But that was hardly a deal-breaker.



Oooh, a bright red little Kia!   She's cute!    Enjoy your new Hybrid!


----------



## Alli

tranceking26 said:


> Spent yesterday (4th) at my mothers, we watched some Stingray from the 60s.
> 
> Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet were my shows growing up but Stingray is just as good.



What, no Fireball XL5? That was my favorite.


Clix Pix said:


> Oooh, a bright red little Kia!   She's cute!    Enjoy your new Hybrid!



Thanks!


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Between the price of the all electric vehicles and the lack of charging stations, I decided a hybrid was best for now.
> 
> Here’s what I got:
> 
> View attachment 5794View attachment 5795
> 
> 2021 Sorento Hybrid S. All the safety technology like lane assist, plus wireless Apple car play. The only feature I’d wanted that I didn’t get was a power hatchback. But that was hardly a deal-breaker.



Very nice!


----------



## tranceking26

Alli said:


> What, no Fireball XL5? That was my favorite.



hehe, probably wasn't repeated on TV like the others, when I was a kid (90s) for some reason only episode 1 is on BritBox.


----------



## User.45

Grant #2 submitted. One more to go this month, then will be on a break until the Fall. Looking forward to doing actual cutting edge research rather than begging for money.


----------



## fooferdoggie

been going by this for awhile finally stopped and got pics. it is a grade school in Portland Or  Richmond I think is the name


----------



## tranceking26

fooferdoggie said:


> been going by this for awhile finally stopped and got pics. it is a grade school in Portland Or  Richmond I think is the name



Looks really cool! Never had anything like this when I was at school.


----------



## fooferdoggie

tranceking26 said:


> Looks really cool! Never had anything like this when I was at school.



yes really impressive. lots of kids names on the leaves and such.


----------



## tranceking26

Today seems to be one of those days where I just listen to music a lot. It's nice outside but I'm content under my blanket. 

Credit to Sony for making such comfy headphones and credit to Geekria for making comfy replacement ear pads.


----------



## fooferdoggie

fooferdoggie said:


> yes really impressive. lots of kids names on the leaves and such.



had to send pick of the Elise name to my daughter Elise.


----------



## Alli

It’s raining. The birds are delighted, but I can’t share their enthusiasm. I’m at the point where I dislike weekends.


----------



## tranceking26

Alli said:


> It’s raining. The birds are delighted, but I can’t share their enthusiasm. I’m at the point where I dislike weekends.



Dunno why, but I'm the same as you, weekends are usually my least favourite days. Hopefully the rain'll clear up soon.


----------



## fooferdoggie

finally get to go to the movies for the first time since covid started.


----------



## Clix Pix

What a wonderful idea someone had at that school!   I love all the visual and tactile designs -- unusual, interesting and creative.   Very, very cool!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Got a good 16 mile run in. It was hot though. Completely sunny, no clouds. Luckily running through the park there's lots of shade but I still had a few stretches that had no shade, all sun.


----------



## tranceking26

fooferdoggie said:


> finally get to go to the movies for the first time since covid started.



What are you going to see?


----------



## ronntaylor

Completed a decent 2-mile speed walk (wanted to do 4/5). Winded and sweaty, but it was my first walk longer than 15 minutes since a medical situation last month, so... 

Planning to walk again after a late dinner tonight when it should be much cooler and no blazing sun.


----------



## Alli

tranceking26 said:


> Dunno why, but I'm the same as you, weekends are usually my least favourite days. Hopefully the rain'll clear up soon.



I needed to make a doctor’s appointment the other day and thought, damn..they’re closed on the weekend. Then I realized it was Wednesday. Now it’s Sunday and I don’t want to go places because everyone is all over on the weekend.


fooferdoggie said:


> finally get to go to the movies for the first time since covid started.



What did you see?


----------



## fooferdoggie

tranceking26 said:


> What are you going to see?



the quiet place part 2


----------



## tranceking26

fooferdoggie said:


> the quiet place part 2



I saw the trailer for that, looked okay, but I'd need to watch the first one. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Deleted member 199

tranceking26 said:


> I saw the trailer for that, looked okay, but I'd need to watch the first one. Hope you enjoyed it.



Isn't the second one a prequel? So maybe you don't need to watch it first.


----------



## DT

Stephen.R said:


> Isn't the second one a prequel? So maybe you don't need to watch it first.




As I understand it, Part II has a "_Before the events of Part I _..." opening, but it's mostly a sequel.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> It’s raining. The birds are delighted, but I can’t share their enthusiasm. I’m at the point where I dislike weekends.




Wow... ?! Only because of the rain? Or just in general?

In retirement I soon enough ditched getting those old Sunday-night blues (thinking about workday Mondays), because of course I'm not reporting to a boss now on weekdays.   But there's no way even now that I can foresee disliking weekends.   I still make distinctions between what I do on weekdays and on the weekend, and try to shove disliked chores into the Mon-Fri slots.  I still welcome Friday nights as though I'd just put in an 80-hour workweek!

If we're talking about disliking rainy weekends though, yeah... and I felt really badly last weekend for all the folks who came up to the Catskills for the traditional opening-up of their seasonal residences over Memorial Day.  It quit raining here sometime only on the Monday holiday itself and was still just partly sunny as people headed back downstate that afternoon.   File under: totally exasperating! 

Also, my second try at getting some bush bean seeds started (they don't like being transplanted) got washed out over the holiday,  to the point where I saw two crows walking along in the muddy pathway between garden squares, harvesting the hapless inch-high sprouts.  The artificial scarecrow I put out there every year (a stick figure bearing a mobile-like strung-up selection of very shiny and hopefully scary old AOL software CDs, yeah!) had meanwhile fallen over in the mud and I didn't even bother to go out there and yell at those crows.  I actually admired their tenacity, since they were enduring a serious scrubdown from the pelting rain while freeloading their veggie lunch.

Well this weekend is different so the bush beans got reseeded for a third go.  Hopefully they'll get a better leg up before the next round of attention from the t-storm gods.   My catbird is back and the crows are wary of him or her for some reason, so that should help the beans too.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Today was a pretty lazy day, ordered yet more stuff for the shed, and killed half a rain forrest in paper to apply for a new visa, because I'm a dirty foreigner and can't be trusted for more than 12 months at a time apparently.


----------



## fooferdoggie

tranceking26 said:


> I saw the trailer for that, looked okay, but I'd need to watch the first one. Hope you enjoyed it.




Ya you need too it was not too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fooferdoggie

Stephen.R said:


> Isn't the second one a prequel? So maybe you don't need to watch it first.




No it starts off
That way tough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix

It's H O T here!!! Somewhat muggy, too.    <whiiine>      92° !!!!   Not used to this!    Started the day by having doors and windows open but then succumbed to reality as the outdoors and the indoors both heated up,  closing everything,  and put on the A/C.   Ahhhhhh.....Coolth!  Bliss!!!  Another benefit of having the windows and doors closed is that it keeps out that infernal noise of the cicadas.

 At least this summer we have the option of going to the pool, unlike last year.  However.....as a couple of you have mentioned, I'm another who does not like to go out-and-about on weekends, because everyone else is out there, too.  I was that way prior to the pandemic but now I'm even more so.  Let the people who are at work all week have their chance to shop, run errands, do whatever and I will take care of all that during the week when they're busy earning their living.  The same applies to the pool, and although I can't see from here I'm guessing that there are a fair number of folks over there baking in the sun and occasionally dipping into the water to cool off.  I'll wait until during this coming week and then go over there for my first swim of the season.   Actually, today is almost too hot to be out in the sun anyway.  It seems that as I am getting older I am becoming more sensitive to changes in temperature and particularly to extremes, whether it be too hot or too cold.   I like being warm, and I like being cool, but, hey, there's limits to that on each end!

Spent a little time out on the deck experimenting with an idea I had for shooting something with my new lens, and then had an unexpected visitor (NOT a cicada! NOT a bird!  NOT a squirrel!)  land on the deck railing and hang out for a while so I got a couple of shots of him, too, but DUH,  didn't think to run in the house and grab the macro lens, which would've been a good idea, as that really was a more appropriate lens for capturing him than the one I had on the camera.  Never fails -- first time in a long time I've had the opportunity for a good shot of a dragonfly and I have a wide angle lens on the camera!  LOL!

Now relaxing with a glass of the lovely "Blushing Monk," such a delicious raspberry/fruity beer that is limited by its maker, Founders, so not always available for purchase and enjoyment. .  As it happens, I'd apparently bought this bottle some time ago (last year? 2019?)  and one day recently when I was cleaning out the refrigerator I found it tucked away in the very back of the bottom rack so promptly brought it out and put it on a shelf with better visibility and waited for the right day, the right time, to savor and enjoy it.....   Mmmmmmmmm......

Keeping my eye on the hydrangea bush out at the front of my building as the blossoms continue to develop and hopefully in another day or so will burst into full, wonderful color. and be ready for their photo session.    Many years ago a neighbor who no longer lives here came home from some sort of gathering with this little hydrangea thingy that she'd been given and asked if any of us minded if she planted it in front of the building.  We all said, "sure, go ahead!"  Years later we who live here now, us old-timers and the newer residents,  are enjoying the results as that very hardy bush that looked so tiny and fragile in the beginning has given us beautiful flowers year after year and also provided nice greenery the rest of the time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> It's H O T here!!! Somewhat muggy, too.    <whiiine>      92° !!!!   Not used to this!    Started the day by having doors and windows open but then succumbed to reality as the outdoors and the indoors both heated up,  closing everything,  and put on the A/C.   Ahhhhhh.....Coolth!  Bliss!!!  Another benefit of having the windows and doors closed is that it keeps out that infernal noise of the cicadas.
> 
> At least this summer we have the option of going to the pool, unlike last year.  However.....as a couple of you have mentioned, I'm another who does not like to go out-and-about on weekends, because everyone else is out there, too.  I was that way prior to the pandemic but now I'm even more so.  Let the people who are at work all week have their chance to shop, run errands, do whatever and I will take care of all that during the week when they're busy earning their living.  The same applies to the pool, and although I can't see from here I'm guessing that there are a fair number of folks over there baking in the sun and occasionally dipping into the water to cool off.  I'll wait until during this coming week and then go over there for my first swim of the season.   Actually, today is almost too hot to be out in the sun anyway.  It seems that as I am getting older I am becoming more sensitive to changes in temperature and particularly to extremes, whether it be too hot or too cold.   I like being warm, and I like being cool, but, hey, there's limits to that on each end!
> 
> Spent a little time out on the deck experimenting with an idea I had for shooting something with my new lens, and then had an unexpected visitor (NOT a cicada! NOT a bird!  NOT a squirrel!)  land on the deck railing and hang out for a while so I got a couple of shots of him, too, but DUH,  didn't think to run in the house and grab the macro lens, which would've been a good idea, as that really was a more appropriate lens for capturing him than the one I had on the camera.  Never fails -- first time in a long time I've had the opportunity for a good shot of a dragonfly and I have a wide angle lens on the camera!  LOL!
> 
> Now relaxing with a glass of the lovely "Blushing Monk," such a delicious raspberry/fruity beer that is limited by its maker, Founders, so not always available for purchase and enjoyment. .  As it happens, I'd apparently bought this bottle some time ago (last year? 2019?)  and one day recently when I was cleaning out the refrigerator I found it tucked away in the very back of the bottom rack so promptly brought it out and put it on a shelf with better visibility and waited for the right day, the right time, to savor and enjoy it.....   Mmmmmmmmm......
> 
> Keeping my eye on the hydrangea bush out at the front of my building as the blossoms continue to develop and hopefully in another day or so will burst into full, wonderful color. and be ready for their photo session.    Many years ago a neighbor who no longer lives here came home from some sort of gathering with this little hydrangea thingy that she'd been given and asked if any of us minded if she planted it in front of the building.  We all said, "sure, go ahead!"  Years later we who live here now, us old-timers and the newer residents,  are enjoying the results as that very hardy bush that looked so tiny and fragile in the beginning has given us beautiful flowers year after year and also provided nice greenery the rest of the time.




Blushing Monk is a wonderful beer, - fruity but not too sweet - and one that I am especially partial to.  

Do enjoy.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks, SS!   Yes, it's delightfully fruity with the distinct note of raspberries while being just-right tart and not too sweet.  That is why I love this particular one so much.  I've tried others and been disappointed for one reason or another.  As for "Blushing Monk," the first time I bought it some years ago was more because of that enchanting name than it was that this was a raspberry-infused beer.  LOL!  Tried it that first time then and fell in love immediately.   Bought more through the years when I remembered to check and as it was available.  I was really surprised when I found this one bottle tucked away back in the depths of the fridge, as I'd thought I'd last enjoyed it a long time ago!  Joyful surprise, joyful reunion, but even at that until today I had kept this bottle waiting for just the right time....

Now I need to get online at the stores around here which carry Founders and see if by any chance "Blushing Monk" is being offered again now -- it's the most logical time of year for it -- and if so I'll go grab some more.....   I'm a sucker for anything raspberry, but I hate anything which is using them and dousing them in too-syrupy sweetness.  Same for strawberries.  There has to be a happy medium here!   This is definitely the season for these delightful fruits now, with strawberries and then raspberries waiting to be plucked right off the vine or bush from their plants and made available to us who are not farmers or who can't grow our own strawberries and raspberries, but who love them nonetheless.  I need to get to my local farmers' market pretty soon because the strawberries are probably already waiting there to be purchased and brought home and enjoyed, and soon to follow, the raspberries....  I still have fond memories of visits to my grandparents in Pennsylvania in June, when the strawberries were freshly ripened and ready for us to enjoy.....at least once, though, we overdid it with enjoying fresh strawberries on cereal, fresh strawberries simply grabbed out of the bowl and eaten, fresh strawberries prepared with my grandmother's wonderful shortcake as a host to them with the luscious berries in a simple, not-too-sugary, not-too sweet sauce poured over.....  That was the year that I woke up in the night  itching, and of course scratching almost everywhere on my body,  wondering what the heck had bitten me.  Turned out it was hives because I'd been over-indulging in all those strawberry treats!    Now I take things a little easier with fresh strawberries and raspberries, but, ooooh, don't I just love them!


----------



## tranceking26

fooferdoggie said:


> Ya you need too it was not too bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Have been thinking about going to my local cinema, but if I did, I'd like to see Peter Rabbit 2 first. First one was really good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks, SS!   Yes, it's delightfully fruity with the distinct note of raspberries while being just-right tart and not too sweet.  That is why I love this particular one so much.  I've tried others and been disappointed for one reason or another.  As for "Blushing Monk," the first time I bought it some years ago was more because of that enchanting name than it was that this was a raspberry-infused beer.  LOL!  Tried it that first time then and fell in love immediately.   Bought more through the years when I remembered to check and as it was available.  I was really surprised when I found this one bottle tucked away back in the depths of the fridge, as I'd thought I'd last enjoyed it a long time ago!  Joyful surprise, joyful reunion, but even at that until today I had kept this bottle waiting for just the right time....
> 
> Now I need to get online at the stores around here which carry Founders and see if by any chance "Blushing Monk" is being offered again now -- it's the most logical time of year for it -- and if so I'll go grab some more.....   I'm a sucker for anything raspberry, but I hate anything which is using them and dousing them in too-syrupy sweetness.  Same for strawberries.  There has to be a happy medium here!   This is definitely the season for these delightful fruits now, with strawberries and then raspberries waiting to be plucked right off the vine or bush from their plants and made available to us who are not farmers or who can't grow our own strawberries and raspberries, but who love them nonetheless.  I need to get to my local farmers' market pretty soon because the strawberries are probably already waiting there to be purchased and brought home and enjoyed, and soon to follow, the raspberries....  I still have fond memories of visits to my grandparents in Pennsylvania in June, when the strawberries were freshly ripened and ready for us to enjoy.....at least once, though, we overdid it with enjoying fresh strawberries on cereal, fresh strawberries simply grabbed out of the bowl and eaten, fresh strawberries prepared with my grandmother's wonderful shortcake as a host to them with the luscious berries in a simple, not-too-sugary, not-too sweet sauce poured over.....  That was the year that I woke up in the night  itching, and of course scratching almost everywhere on my body,  wondering what the heck had bitten me.  Turned out it was hives because I'd been over-indulging in all those strawberry treats!    Now I take things a little easier with fresh strawberries and raspberries, but, ooooh, don't I just love them!




Agree completely about how most of the fruit beers (Lindemann, I'm looking at you) are far too (sickeningly) sweet. 

And, like you, I adore raspberries (and am also very partial to strawberries).

Blushing Monk is not easy to obtain, - but is delicious, - and also comes with a hefty enough price tag; in my experience, the better quality fruit beers (the deliciously tart ones, those with more fruit and less sugar, they tend to be a bit more "natural" as well) cost a lot more to produce and to buy, and appear far less often on the shelves than their rivals.

Do enjoy.


----------



## Clix Pix

What is interesting is that I am not sure how long I've had this particular bottle of Blushing Monk in the refrigerator and yet it is absolutely as delicious -- maybe even more so? -- as maybe a bottle purchased recently would be?    Don't know, and haven't yet checked my local sources to see if I can buy Blushing Monk now, but if I can, I will -- and yes, that price tag is well worth it!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> What is interesting is that I am not sure how long I've had this particular bottle of Blushing Monk in the refrigerator and yet it is absolutely as delicious -- maybe even more so? -- as maybe a bottle purchased recently would be?    Don't know, and haven't yet checked my local sources to see if I can buy Blushing Monk now, but if I can, I will -- and yes, that price tag is well worth it!




Not sure if you can lay hands on it in the US, and, in common with Blushing Monk, it is produced in limited quantities, is 'natural', (both labour intensive and demanding of natural resources - i.e. real raspberries in considerable quantities), comes with a pretty hefty price, not widely available, but, if you ever do lay eyes on it, the raspberry fruit beer by the Danish brewing company, Mikkeller, is superb.  

Outstanding, in fact.  

A tart - and delicious - (and highly alcoholic) raspberry beer that I cannot recommend highly enough.


----------



## DT

The birthday week getaway was pretty amazing, just some rando pics, the special club level was awesome … 2nd time on the Velocicoaster, got on in 5 minutes, spectacular …


----------



## DT

Getting a new roof tomorrow, totally covered by insurance, about $18,000 saved


----------



## fooferdoggie

tranceking26 said:


> Have been thinking about going to my local cinema, but if I did, I'd like to see Peter Rabbit 2 first. First one was really good.



first week it has been open. all last year I did not have anything to do on Saturdays while my wife worked so I went to work too, 6 days a week for months sucked.


----------



## Deleted member 199

I spent the first half of the day dealing with immigration because I'm a dirty foreigner, and.. you know, can't be trusted for more than 12 months at a time.

Then about $350 worth of stuff at the cash & carry (kind of like Costco, I guess, except it's mostly targeted at food vendors here) to stock up on a bunch of frozen/large volume stuff for another couple of months.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> In retirement I soon enough ditched getting those old Sunday-night blues (thinking about workday Mondays), because of course I'm not reporting to a boss now on weekdays. But there's no way even now that I can foresee disliking weekends. I still make distinctions between what I do on weekdays and on the weekend, and try to shove disliked chores into the Mon-Fri slots. I still welcome Friday nights as though I'd just put in an 80-hour workweek!



It’s the weekends in general. I just can’t appreciate them now like I used to. Of course, it doesn’t help that I really wasn’t ready and didn’t particularly want to retire. Oh well. Another few months I’ll have a new degree and I can go find a new job.


----------



## tranceking26

Going to just take it easy today, yet another headache.

But at least the WWDC keynote will be good, the aftermath on MR maybe not so.


----------



## tranceking26

fooferdoggie said:


> first week it has been open. all last year I did not have anything to do on Saturdays while my wife worked so I went to work too, 6 days a week for months sucked.



Are you going to watch anything there this weekend?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Quite a chilled day at the office today, weather is nice outside so went for an afternoon walk with colleagues. Got a supplier coming in in half an hour to discuss a test report they submitted which I feel isn’t to the standard we require. Other than that a normal day. Hope the weather remains nice as I want to mow the lawn when I get home


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Getting a new roof tomorrow today, totally covered by insurance, about $18,000 saved


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> View attachment 5886



The sound of free money! 18 grand ain’t gonna arrive silently.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> The sound of free money! 18 grand ain’t gonna arrive silently.




Hahaha, great point, bring on the loud savings


----------



## fooferdoggie

tranceking26 said:


> Are you going to watch anything there this weekend?



ya i used to go every saturday because my wife works last year I just worked 6 days a week instead.


----------



## Pumbaa

Bought popcorn, just in case WWDC21 turns out as expected.


----------



## tranceking26

Now I've watched the WWDC keynote, I am going to listen to music for the remaining minutes of the day, and beyond.


----------



## tranceking26

Waiting for a delivery this afternoon, then will do a few chores. It feels good to accomplish things, even if they are small things.


----------



## Alli

I’m going to do my nails. Yup, that’s it.


----------



## DT

OK, roof getting finished up, had to be a little more "proactive" with a section (really wanted it replaced from having a sat dish mounted decade or so ago, lug holes were patched, but kind of shitty ...).  The color looks great!  I mean, we're not hard asses about it even though we're pretty "design conscious", there was like 6 options available immediately, they're ALL gray-ish / brown-ish, we went with the ligher-ish option - some people have apparently wanted to wait for MONTHS.  No way.  Done.  Looks amazing, time to sell (hahaha, not really ... but maybe ...)

DD being picked up tomorrow, bought it outright at lease end vs. just handing the keys back as we had checked into the used car market value - had to wait 6 weeks for the title, got a new eval from Carvana, it went up $2K even being 6 week older and having another 500 miles on it, uploaded docs, less than an hour, new offer for ~$9K over what we paid, they're coming to pick it up tomorrow.  Going to take some time to clean it up really well, probably not needed, just a thing I do.

We actually used it quite a bit over the last 6 weeks, two trips to Orlando, figured it was tagged/insured, keep the mileage off the Jeep.

What we paid (it was actually ~$300 more after the final gyrations):





Carvana offer accepted by us:






*BOOM*


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I’m going to do my nails. Yup, that’s it.




Me too.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Me too.



Checks out


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> Me too.



I did all my nailing last night... oh wait that isn't what you meant.


----------



## lizkat

tranceking26 said:


> Waiting for a delivery this afternoon, then will do a few chores. It feels good to accomplish things, even if they are small things.




It's been so hot the last few days I feel like it's a big deal I bothered to rinse out my coffee mugs or tea glasses.   Today just getting my Instacart order in early --to avoid feeling guilty about having anyone drag groceries around in between threats of t-storms later on--  feels like enough of an accomplishment for the day. 

I'm not complaining about the heat after that long winter, just confessing I'm very, very quick to decide it's too damn hot to take my chores list very seriously.  There's a reason I live in this supposedly cool climate here, even though I whine when winter lasts through May.  My idea of a day that's too hot kicks in around 75ºF.

Back to the pile of summer fare,  a couple library e-books are going to self-destruct if I don't finish them in the next three days.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Checks out




So 1940s...


----------



## tranceking26

lizkat said:


> I'm not complaining about the heat after that long winter, just confessing I'm very, very quick to decide it's too damn hot to take my chores list very seriously.



Yeah one step at a time. Sometimes chores can wait a while. 



lizkat said:


> My idea of a day that's too hot kicks in around 75ºF.



That's roughly what it is here today; 22° - 23° - it's what we call "muggy." Stepped outside earlier and it's a bit too much for me.


----------



## Deleted member 199

tranceking26 said:


> Yeah one step at a time. Sometimes chores can wait a while.
> 
> 
> That's roughly what it is here today; 22° - 23° - it's what we call "muggy." Stepped outside earlier and it's a bit too much for me.




Dear god man (woman?). Don't ever travel to anywhere near the equator, you'll die of shock.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Back in October 2020 when I was going through the "shall I get a new car?  What should I get?" phase, I read up on hybrids and looked at various brands of them online, read comments and reviews and then decided that I wasn't ready for that drastic of a change yet.  I already knew that there was going to be a somewhat major adjustment to all the technological advances that have progressed through the automobile industry since I had bought my Acura RSX back in late autumn 2005 so decided against a hybrid at this point.   Having removed that option from my consideration I moved on to brands and styles, which was much easier, as I was already fixated on another hatchback.  Acura wasn't offering any hatchbacks this time around and I wasn't excited about what I was seeing in their models online.  The price tags weren't appealing, either!   Since Acura and Honda are both made by Honda, it was an easy move to check out the Honda offerings and bingo, there was my hatchback!     Sticker shock wasn't TOO bad, another good reason to go with Honda rather than Acura this time around.   This may or may not be my last car, but I'm loving her and very happy that I did get her.   It was definitely time for my Acura to retire....




I must confess after reading about the new Ford Maverick I might have gone for this thing if I'd been planning on continuing to drive. Nifty size and a small pickup was always my next choice after scouting around for a hatchback.  Last time I was looking though,  all the pickups were behemoths.   This is more like the old Ranger as far as size goes.  Nice price too.  Good on Ford,  I bet it will sell like hotcakes.









						Ford builds an affordable, efficient small truck: The new Maverick
					

This small hybrid truck gets 40 mpg in the city and starts at $19,995.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## User.191

lizkat said:


> I'm past point of getting another vehicle but if that were not the case I'd be in the mode of reminding myself that sticker shock was something I overcame when it was time to spring for the early Macs...   i think i paid more for a Powerbook 170 than I did for one of my new-to-me cars back then, and that laptop only had an 80Mb drive in it.
> 
> But the price of new cars in general has always been a wonderment to me,  so I know I'd have my work cut out trying to talk myself into a hybrid or all electric at current prices.   It doesn't help that I bought my fixer-upper house here back in the mid 80s for less than the price of a low-end new car even then.
> 
> My whole idea of what is a big pile of dough has always been off kilter that way I guess.   LOL somehow it didn't stop me from dropping a stack of money on an iPhone last time out that box.  But there's still no rust on my XR..



I was going to buy me a 'newer' vehicle than my 2001 Silverado, but have decided now I'm just going to drop $5K on the truck to fix all the nuances (including $1K on bodywork), new suspension, second part of the drivetrain repair, new brakes and refresh the internals and the 2008 after market stereo.

It's too nicer vehicle to get rid of otherwise, I brought it new and it's been in a garage for almost all it's life (when not being driven) and only got a shy over 100K miles on it. And since I'll be leaving these shores to head back to blighty in about 5 years it really doesn't make sense to do anything else because I'd probably loose over $10K over 5 years on any used vehicle I buy.


----------



## User.191

tranceking26 said:


> Spent yesterday (4th) at my mothers, we watched some Stingray from the 60s.
> 
> Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet were my shows growing up but Stingray is just as good.



I was a Thunderbirds gal - and then UFO and it's spiritual followup Space:1999. Captain Scarlet, Stingray and Joe 90 were others I enjoyed, but it was also Thunderbirds for me.

Still remember avidly reading the TV Times back in my youth to watch when the shows were on - back when they used to have the little B&W pictograms to show what sort of TV show it was!

Then there was "The Tomorrow People" - man that show had me hooked! I still remember the opening credits and was ticked pink to find someone had placed a few episodes on YouTube...


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> and then UFO




UFO is terrific, such great 70s design, incredible miniature work, some excellent weird/dark moments.


Plus this ...












Oh yeah, it's on Amazon Prime too!


----------



## User.191

I always had the hots for Colonel Virginia Lake..





Still do - my oh my - those eyes.

These day's folk would probably know the actress - Wanda Ventham - as Mrs Sherlock, being as she is Benedict Cumberbatch's mum...

_(Fun factoid, the gentleman who played Sherlock's father in the recent BBC series was indeed his real life father, Timothy Carlton)_


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> UFO is terrific, such great 70s design, incredible miniature work, some excellent weird/dark moments.
> 
> 
> Plus this ...
> 
> View attachment 5906
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5907
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it's on Amazon Prime too!






MissNomer said:


> I always had the hots for Colonel Virginia Lake..
> 
> View attachment 5910
> 
> Still do - my oh my - those eyes.
> 
> These day's folk would probably know the actress - Wanda Ventham - as Mrs Sherlock, being as she is Benedict Cumberbatch's mum...
> 
> _(Fun factoid, the gentleman who played Sherlock's father in the recent BBC series was indeed his real life father, Timothy Carlton)_




well I guess we know what you two will be doing for the rest of the day.


----------



## DT

Stephen.R said:


> well I guess we know what you two will be doing for the rest of the day.


----------



## DT

The roof is done.  Looks amazing and cost free 

Roof guys did a solid job, that's some rough work on a roof in June in Florida.  Gave 'em all $20 since we had some cash.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> View attachment 5916




On the behalf of everyone of us who know this episode...






But for some, maybe


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> Florida



Wait what.


YOU’RE that “Florida man” I keep hearing about aren’t you.


----------



## Clix Pix

Since I seem to have developed an infection in my right eye (hoping it's just an infection and not something more serious), I rang up the Ophthalmologist's office this morning and have an appointment for Thursday morning to get it seen about.  At first I thought it was just an irritation, an allergic response or that maybe I'd inadvertently scratched the eye, maybe in my sleep.  However, this has gone on for a few days now and was not improving.   This morning when I saw that the eye was quite red (irritated blood vessels, apparently) I decided it was time to call in some professional help.  I am pretty sure that this is not garden-variety "pinkeye" or conjunctivitis.  It is occurring in my "good" eye, which already has a slowly-developing cataract on it, and of course there are other age-related issues that this could be as well.  Oh, isn't it just so much fun getting older!!)    Also after my last regular eye exam a while back the doc had me go through a special test because he was concerned about something which apparently at that time didn't look quite right but still fell within normal limits on the test.  Unfortunately the followup appointment scheduled for six months after that never happened thanks to COVID-19.

So this has been annoying because it's keeping me off the computer somewhat, and also because it is interfering with my photography, really at a bad time since I've got this lovely new lens with which to play and explore!  Oh, well, it'll all work out.   Today I did run some errands partly because they would keep me away from the computer for a while and also because at least a couple really needed to be done.   Today was our Democratic Primary for winnowing down the candidates who will be running for the office of governor come the actual November elections.  I was a little concerned that maybe people would take a look at the red eyeball and be freaked out, but no one with whom I interacted seemed to notice or if they did they didn't say anything.

ETA:  Yay, just checked the results and two of the people I was supporting are in the game now for sure! Hooray!  One is a former governor, actually, who had served  just one term and now wants to get back to the office again......

People around here in my area (Northern Virginia suburbs of DC) are still wearing masks in the stores and in the banks and in the library.....I think that even though restrictions have been lifted a lot of the merchants and other businesses are sticking with the mask requirement for everyone for a while longer for the entire community's safety, and that is fine with me.  Sure, the mask is annoying but it is also a kind of "security blanket" and feels safer to wear in public places than it would be not wearing one.  If we had to provide proof of vaccination status that would be one thing but we don't, so there is no way for merchants or any of us to know who actually has been vaccinated and who has not.


----------



## lizkat

Hope the trouble with your eye is temporary and subject to a good fix without a lot of hassle.  

On the Virginia primary:   was thinking today I'd be torn if I had to vote in it,  McAuliffe is such a prolific fundraiser but tbh I am not a fan...  unless he can win.  Ugh, there, I said it.   Honestly I dislike how I'm getting any more without a decent set of Republicans on ballots up and down the ladders in the USA.   The hold-my-nose option can happen now and then to anyone of either party of course, but it gets old after awhile realizing there's no way in hell I can vote for a Republican even if it's a town clerk who does a good job.   And I want more Dems like Stacey Abrams, or the 2 recently elected GA US Senators, Ossof and Warnock.


----------



## Clix Pix

Terry McAuliffe did win this round;  Mark Herring also won this  time around, too,  to be the candidate for Attorney General.  McAuliffe is indeed coming to this with a history of being an adept fundraiser along with also having been a fairly well-respected governor his first time in the office, but he will be facing challenges from a Republican guy who is a multimillionaire who will have no problems paying for whatever he needs.  It's going to be an interesting election in November!   One thing the Post noted is that turnout was fairly light.   It has been a hot, steamy day with clouds coming-and-going and suggestions of storms which never happened, and probably some people had specific reasons not to get out and vote.  I know I briefly hesitated because of my eye issues (thankfully I can see OK, but I was still concerned about driving with this situation).  In the end, some things are just too important to let slide by, and something like this Virginia Democratic gubernatorial primary certainly falls into that category.  The polling place used to be at the high school right across the street and we always used to just walk over there, but now it's a few streets away, no big deal, but driving there is necessary.  At the time of the presidential election of course more opportunities to vote early were offered, too, and I was able to vote at the local branch of the library, which was really kind of cool.   This time early voting was offered but I didn't feel I needed to do that, I could just wait until the regular day to go to the regular polling place.


----------



## ronntaylor

We're not heading back down to Virginia till August. Expect craziness when we return. Haven't heard a peep from friends in Virginia, so I knew McAuliffe would win; he's a prolific fundraiser and a known quantity. I was rooting for Jennifer Carroll Foy as the seemingly most progressive candidate. I'm also biased as she was instrumental in a successful fundraising dinner for a cause I was tangentially involved with last summer.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Clix Pix said:


> However, this has gone on for a few days now and was not improving. This morning when I saw that the eye was quite red



Yep don’t fuck around when it’s your peepers.

I had similar symptoms a few years ago, turns out I’d got a fleck of steel caught in the surface of my eye.

having it removed was an interesting experience too - hopefully yours just needs antibiotics or similar.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> I was going to buy me a 'newer' vehicle than my 2001 Silverado, but have decided now I'm just going to drop $5K on the truck to fix all the nuances (including $1K on bodywork), new suspension, second part of the drivetrain repair, new brakes and refresh the internals and the 2008 after market stereo.
> 
> It's too nicer vehicle to get rid of otherwise, I brought it new and it's been in a garage for almost all it's life (when not being driven) and only got a shy over 100K miles on it. And since I'll be leaving these shores to head back to blighty in about 5 years it really doesn't make sense to do anything else because I'd probably loose over $10K over 5 years on any used vehicle I buy.



Our second vehicle, the truck, is my late father-in-law’s 1995 Nissan. It qualifies as an antique. Hubby has invested so much in it over the last year he could have bought a brand new truck with all the bells and whistles. But he’s sentimental.


Stephen.R said:


> having it removed was an interesting experience too - hopefully yours just needs antibiotics or similar.



Some years ago when on a work trip, my husband had that. He described having the sliver removed as the doctor drilling into his eyeball. Makes me shudder just to think about it.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> Our second vehicle, the truck, is my late father-in-law’s 1995 Nissan. It qualifies as an antique. Hubby has invested so much in it over the last year he could have bought a brand new truck with all the bells and whistles. But he’s sentimental.
> 
> Some years ago when on a work trip, my husband had that. He described having the sliver removed as the doctor drilling into his eyeball. Makes me shudder just to think about it.



Yeah, mine wasn't a drill so much as... I think a needle, and a little.. I dunno, something he sort of scraped with. It wasn't painful at all, but it's kind of unnerving in lead up to it because you see stuff getting really close, and then you just can't focus on it and it's a blur.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Around twenty years ago, I recall suffering from a severe bout of conjunctivitis - and yes, in my good eye; it was itchy, sore, red-eyed, and my vision became blurry.

I had had a bad headcold, and my sinuses (which were an endless source of inconvenience for decades) became infected, and - I'm not quite sure how it happened - they, in turn (or, so I was informed subsequently) somehow infected my eye.

Anyway, I was teaching at the time, teaching Russian and Soviet history to a class of very good (and motivated, and interested) students, in an ancient and venerable university, and I vividly recall a sudden, startling, entirely unexpected, sharp jab and serious stab of pain in my eye - I was speaking at the time, and almost cried out with startled shock and pain, it was like a sharp sting in my eye - I remember suppressing that - and also almost lost my train of thought, during my own lecture.

Initially, I thought it was a stye, - I'm prone to them when stressed, or run-down - or that I had somehow managed to get something in my eye.

But no: A day later, (I had assumed that it might have cleared up overnight, but, it didn't), visiting the university's medical facilities (I could hardly see, let alone read by then, for everything was blurry), - they diagnosed "severe conjunctivitis".

Antibiotics and drops (both prescribed) cleared it up in a couple of days, but it was pretty unpleasant at the time.

Best of luck with it, @Clix Pix; I can well understand (and empathise with) your concerns.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> We're not heading back down to Virginia till August. Expect craziness when we return. Haven't heard a peep from friends in Virginia, so I knew McAuliffe would win; he's a prolific fundraiser and a known quantity. I was rooting for Jennifer Carroll Foy as the seemingly most progressive candidate. I'm also biased as she was instrumental in a successful fundraising dinner for a cause I was tangentially involved with last summer.




I was at least a LITTLE surprised at the complete rout it turned out to be for McAuliffe.   Carroll Foy cleared 20% in a couple of northern VA counties but that's about the best she managed.   I guess the Dem voters just figured the way to win in November is go with the guy who has all that name recognition, so "issues, shmissues"....  it's all down to name recognition now?  

 Politico has an interactive map with by-country breakouts they're still updating.









						Virginia Governor Election Results 2021 | Live Map Updates | Voting by County
					

Live 2021 Virginia primary election results and maps by county. POLITICO's coverage of the 2021 race for Virginia Governor.




					www.politico.com


----------



## lizkat

Stephen.R said:


> Yeah, mine wasn't a drill so much as... I think a needle, and a little.. I dunno, something he sort of scraped with. It wasn't painful at all, but it's kind of unnerving in lead up to it because you see stuff getting really close, and then you just can't focus on it and it's a blur.




Similar to when I had a cinder removed from an eye and suffered a mild corneal abrasion as it blew into my eye during a windy day when I was traveling between my city and country places.   Fortunately I was near a highway exit with a hospital in the town and went right to the ER.    They gave me a local anesthetic  and liquid antibiotic after inquiring about allergies etc., and then picked the stupid thing out with a needle, gave me followup antibiotics.   The relief was immediate, even as the local anesthetic wore off, but they did have me stick around for awhile.

HOWEVER:  without asking me whether I felt pain or felt it on a scale from 1 to 10 they also threw in a presciprtion for a high powerer painkiller, percocet i think it was, and prefilled it right there and just handed it to me with my discharge papers when they had said I could leave.

That royally pissed me off, to the extent of asking for the guy to come back and explain the rationale there about the drug.   The guy shrugged and said sometimes there's a little pain later, but if you don't want it, just don't take it.  l handed the bottle of pills back over the counter and asked for safe disposal and an amendment of my paperwork.

OK so I'm not a doctor but since they'd recommended I stay overnight in a local motel and call them later if I had any undue reaction to the procedure, I'd have started out by offering some otc pain reducer like tylenol or ibuprofen if I had indicated I was feeling pain by tmie the waiting period concluded.   It just infuriated me to be offered an addictive painkiller without my having indicated any need for ANY painkiller and without their asking if I felt pain.   Maybe I could see the approach the guy took on a crazy weekend night at 2am with the bars closing and the knife and gunshot cases flooding into the place, but it was a slow Tuesday afternoon...


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> OK so I'm not a doctor but since they'd recommended I stay overnight in a local motel and call them later if I had any undue reaction to the procedure, I'd have started out by offering some otc pain reducer like tylenol or ibuprofen if I had indicated I was feeling pain by tmie the waiting period concluded.   It just infuriated me to be offered an addictive painkiller without my having indicated any need for ANY painkiller and without their asking if I felt pain.   Maybe I could see the approach the guy took on a crazy weekend night at 2am with the bars closing and the knife and gunshot cases flooding into the place, but it was a slow Tuesday afternoon...




I had to take that once a very long time ago for some reason I can't even remember now. I don't recall any mention or warning of addictiveness. This is from a time before I read every piece of information available on prescribed medication prior to visiting a pharmacist.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Wow that is quite extreme. I don’t actually remember having any anaesthetic.. does the eyeball even have nerve endings that detect non light sensations?

of course that could just be the YOLO attitude here. When I stepped on a rusty nail they asked me in very broken English if I knew how deep it went and when my last tetanus shot was, then asked me just to wait. Next thing I know he lifts up my foot and starts digging around with a scalpel to open the wound so they can get some ‘tussin in it.


----------



## Clix Pix

The eye has been about the same today as it was yesterday -- not better, not worse......  Really looking forward to the appointment tomorrow!  I don't think I have anything in there that shouldn't be, but I suppose that IS a possibility.   Some pain, some wateriness, some sensitivity to light, the very unattractive redness, but no itching.  It will be a relief to have the doc look at it, diagnose the actual problem and then provide me with whatever treatment and prescriptions I'll need.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> The eye has been about the same today as it was yesterday -- not better, not worse......  Really looking forward to the appointment tomorrow!  I don't think I have anything in there that shouldn't be, but I suppose that IS a possibility.   Some pain, some wateriness, some sensitivity to light, the very unattractive redness, but no itching.  It will be a relief to have the doc look at it, diagnose the actual problem and then provide me with whatever treatment and prescriptions I'll need.




Best of luck with it tomorrow.


----------



## Pumbaa

Getting my second jab! I hope. Would feel more confident if the appointment appeared in the app as well and not only on my piece of paper. But it’ll work out.

#TeamPfizer


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Getting my second jab! I hope. Would feel more confident if the appointment appeared in the app as well and not only on my piece of paper. But it’ll work out.
> 
> #TeamPfizer




You know the game of rock, paper, scissors, right?    Paper covers rock, so just dodge any scissors and you'll skate right into the queue.


----------



## fooferdoggie

My blind wife kicking this poles ass for cracking her kneecap.


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> You know the game of rock, paper, scissors, right?    Paper covers rock, so just dodge any scissors and you'll skate right into the queue.



Everything went fine! Probably thanks to your advise, managed to avoid all scissors. I‘ve been dealing with “rock, paper, scissors“ since before Alex Kidd in Miracle World, that probably helped too.

Despite this strategy I started getting a bit concerned when I hadn’t been called for ten minutes past my scheduled time. Then felt a bit calmer when a couple I recognized from my first shot showed up. Then a bit concerned again when the lady from that couple got called for within minutes of arriving. Man, what a rollercoaster!

Anyways, Sherlock Pumbaa deduced that the appointments were scheduled with specific nurses rather than arranged as one single queue. My nurse apparently had a gentleman with some paper issues to deal with right before me, thus a slight delay of twenty minutes or so. Now I have a sore arm, a vaccination card with dates and batch numbers for two doses filled in, as well as a fancy official document declaring my status as fully vaccinated. Utterly useless, don’t know anywhere that document can be used, but hey, it was offered as a memento. Who am I to refuse? 

Also got to enjoy the partial solar eclipse, 38% I think it got to. Bonus, hadn’t planned for that.

Hope everyone else is having a great day too! Decent brothers, kick-ass wives, sights for sore eyes, everyone should have a great day today!


----------



## User.191

Some more bedtime reading arrived today!


----------



## Renzatic

MissNomer said:


> Some more bedtime reading arrived today!




Programming for quantum computers has to be the easiest thing in the world. All you have to do is type a bunch of random 1's and 0's, and it can be ANYTHING you want it to be!


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Programming for quantum computers has to be the easiest thing in the world. All you have to do is type a bunch of random 1's and 0's, and it can be ANYTHING you want it to be!



It's even easier. Depending on my observations the answer is yes or no, or no or yes, or nes or yo...

And considering the probabilities that tachyons are very tightly influenced by quantum fields, I already know the answer before I need to ask it.

Cue appropriate relatively joke:

"Oi! Out! We don't serve your kind here!"
A tachyons walks into a bar...


----------



## Renzatic

So all we need to do is add an extra number to the binary set to define a bit in superposition. For the sake of conversation, we'll say it's 2, cuz that's a number, and appropriately the one after 1.

Therefore, all quantum programs are just this:

222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222...

...and what does it do? If you're looking at it, it's a powerful spreadsheet application. If you're not, it's a self learning weather modeling algorithm.

As of right now, per the broad interpretation of the many worlds theory, I've already written these programs, plus at least a dozen more. You owe me a million bucks.

Man, I'm a goddamn genius.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> So all we need to do is add an extra number to the binary set to define a bit in superposition. For the sake of conversation, we'll say it's 2, cuz that's a number, and appropriately the one after 1.
> 
> Therefore, all quantum programs are just this:
> 
> 222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222...
> 
> ...and what does it do? If you're looking at it, it's a powerful spreadsheet application. If you're not, it's a self learning weather modeling algorithm.
> 
> As of right now, per the broad interpretation of the many worlds theory, I've already written these programs, plus at least a dozen more. You owe me a million bucks.
> 
> Man, I'm a goddamn genius.




Never forget that the real issue is that it's tricky to herd cats...  dead or alive.


----------



## DT

... and away it goes, DD/RT picked up by Carvana, I did a complete detail on it yesterday, one for the road so to speak, hahaha, the girl picking it up was like, "Geez, we normally don't get cars with a nice detail like this!"

It looked good driving away (test drive), then flatbedded away, Carvana has their own fancy car carrier.  ACH fired off, should get paid by tomorrow, about 2-3 hours of effort, got to use it for another 6 weeks (so no "road trip" mileage on the new Jeep), had to float the purchase price for that same time, but the final net result:  $9K profit.


----------



## Clix Pix

Back from the Ophthalmologist and happily it is not an infection and not something more serious -- apparently there were a couple of eyelashes growing inward and causing the irritation in the lower eyelid and the eye at that point.  She plucked them out and hopefully that will solve the problem!   Weird -- usually I know when I've got a stray hair floating around in one of my eyes but I think due to the location this time I couldn't see anything obvious but could sure feel it. She gave me some ointment to apply three times per day and that should clear things up, too, over the next several days.  I have another appointment for next week for her to take a look.   Whew, I am relieved, to say the least, that it was nothing serious and the ointment already seems to be soothing the pain a bit.


----------



## Renzatic

Clix Pix said:


> Back from the Ophthalmologist and happily it is not an infection and not something more serious -- apparently there were a couple of eyelashes growing inward and causing the irritation in the lower eyelid and the eye at that point.  She plucked them out and hopefully that will solve the problem!




If I read this earlier, I probably could've told you it was probably a stye. I had a couple of them myself over the years, all with the same symptoms.

What's weird is despite how they look, they're not at all itchy or stingy. Rather, they ache like a bruise, like someone just straight up decked you in the eye.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Back from the Ophthalmologist and happily it is not an infection and not something more serious -- apparently there were a couple of eyelashes growing inward and causing the irritation in the lower eyelid and the eye at that point.  She plucked them out and hopefully that will solve the problem!   Weird -- usually I know when I've got a stray hair floating around in one of my eyes but I think due to the location this time I couldn't see anything obvious but could sure feel it. She gave me some ointment to apply three times per day and that should clear things up, too, over the next several days.  I have another appointment for next week for her to take a look.   Whew, I am relieved, to say the least, that it was nothing serious and the ointment already seems to be soothing the pain a bit.




Delighted to hear this; terrific news, and you must be massively relieved.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> If I read this earlier, I probably could've told you it was probably a stye. I had a couple of them myself over the years, all with the same symptoms.
> 
> What's weird is despite how they look, they're not at all itchy or stingy. Rather, they ache like a bruise, like someone just straight up decked you in the eye.




My styes (and yes, I am somewhat prone to them, when stressed, or run-down) tend to reside in that exact excruciating spot on a Venn diagram where sore meets itchy.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> that exact excruciating spot on a Venn diagram where sore meets itchy




Isn't the point where two things meet on a Venn diagram essentially a crotch?


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> My styes (and yes, I am somewhat prone to them, when stressed, or run-down) tend to reside in that exact excruciating spot on a Venn diagram where sore meets itchy.




I've been lucky then. Mine always start out with a vague soreness which leaves me wondering if I somehow got backhanded in the middle of the night. A couple days later, I'll see the stye form, then all I have to do from there is endure for a week until it goes away.


----------



## Clix Pix

Because of the Treacher Collins Syndrome, my eyes are not quite the normal shape of most people's and there is not a lot of support under the eyes (most of us with this syndrome don't have great cheekbones)  so that in many cases the two eyelids don't close completely.  Mine do close (thanks to surgeries years ago) but there is still not exactly normal closure.  It makes sense to me that a couple of eyelashes would decide to grow the other way instead of outward the way they're supposed to do.    Never had a stye, but I do know what they are -- the idea of that or of something foreign in the eye -- a hair, an eyelash --  which was very much there but that I couldn't see simply just didn't occur to me.  Usually when I've got a hair in there I can tell immediately what it is and can get it out without any issues.  The two eyelashes were hiding in the lower lid and while I couldn't see that they weren't growing in the right direction, they were busily irritating my poor eye.   This explains, too, why in the morning things were initially more painful, too, as I was not blinking during the night while sleeping, of course, so the eyelid was pressing against the eye without relief.  During the examination with her bright light and instruments  the ophthalmologist spotted the problem promptly and took care of things.

So yes, I'm very relieved that there was such a simple resolution to this!


----------



## quagmire

Picked up my 2021 Tesla Model 3 LR. Overall in good shape. Love how the pearl white looks in the sun. Will be dropping it off for Xpel/Ceramic coating soon

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I've been lucky then. Mine always start out with a vague soreness which leaves me wondering if I somehow got backhanded in the middle of the night. A couple days later, I'll see the stye form, then all I have to do from there is endure for a week until it goes away.




Actually, I have always found bathing the eye in an eye lotion (I have used Optrex) with witch hazel among the ingredients to be excellent for soothing styes.  

Mine usually last less than a week, two or three days - maybe four - at most, but the first day is quite unpleasant.


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> Picked up my 2021 Tesla Model 3 LR. Overall in good shape. Love how the pearl white looks in the sun. Will be dropping it off for Xpel/Ceramic coating soon




Hey!  Glad you joined, I asked Eric to invite you, and to mention me, then I was like, er, maybe Quag thinks I'm a douchebag, then I was hoping you'd think ...








And we're RelentlessFucktard free for now


----------



## Clix Pix

One thing I discovered a few years ago was that it is much better for my eyes when they need soothing -- dry eyes occasionally --  to use preservative-free eyedrops in a single-dose vial rather than a bottle of something which has preservatives of some sort in it.  Definitely makes a difference!


----------



## Clix Pix

Welcome, Quagmire and your lovely new Tesla!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Welcome, @quagmire, and good to see you here; do feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> Hey!  Glad you joined, I asked Eric to invite you, and to mention me, then I was like, er, maybe Quag thinks I'm a douchebag, then I was hoping you'd think ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5960
> 
> 
> 
> And we're RelentlessFucktard free for now




I was wondering where you been as Car Talk was very very quiet! Nah, you're not a doucher. Only one person I had on my ignore list and certainly wasn't you( wasn't relentless either).


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> One thing I discovered a few years ago was that it is much better for my eyes when they need soothing -- dry eyes occasionally --  to use preservative-free eyedrops in a single-dose vial rather than a bottle of something which has preservatives of some sort in it.  Definitely makes a difference!




I also have dry eyes from time to time, and often use the single-vial Refresh drops,  which I expect I will shortly re-up on as usual,  despite knowing they've come under official scrutiny recently in the Senate as how their parent corporation, AbbVie (a spinoff of Abbott Labs in 2013) somehow manages to lose money in the USA while scoring profits overseas.

There are some loopholes in the 2017 Trump tax law that do enable exploitation of incentives to offshore profits Apparently AbbVie has located one of those lines of fine print, since it reported 2020 pretax loss of $4.5B onshore but a foreign pretax profit of $7.9B.   Tribute to the sharp-eyed tax lawyers and accountants...   and shame on members of both houses of Congress for winking at this kind of stuff constantly being slid into the arcane mess of our tax code.  It really won't do any more for them all to shrug and say the bill was so huge and had so many late amendments they just couldn't manage to read it.   Peasants with pitchforks will be the remedy for this studied "carelessness" one of these days,  unless voters and consumers alike start holding both companies and congress critters to account.

Those eye drops work great but the plastic trash from the single-serve doses is disheartening.   And the profit margin has to be huge on those things.  By now any research bucks that went into them has been covered and it's all gravy with more aging eyes popping up every year thanks to the boomers providing an expanding market.


----------



## JayMysteri0

In store trading is finally available at an Apple store near me.  Began trading in the pile of old Apple products gathering dust.

Halfway to a new iMac if one comes out Sept / Oct that interests me.  Also had a little bit more to get the new Apple TV remote.

Evidently the mask mandate is / isn't lifted.  So kind of confusing.   Had one lady look at me in shock as I put ON my mask to go into Publix.


----------



## Clix Pix

lizkat said:


> I also have dry eyes from time to time, and often use the single-vial Refresh drops,  which I expect I will shortly re-up on as usual,  despite knowing they've come under official scrutiny recently in the Senate as how their parent corporation, AbbVie (a spinoff of Abbott Labs in 2013) somehow manages to lose money in the USA while scoring profits overseas.
> 
> There are some loopholes in the 2017 Trump tax law that do enable exploitation of incentives to offshore profits Apparently AbbVie has located one of those lines of fine print, since it reported 2020 pretax loss of $4.5B onshore but a foreign pretax profit of $7.9B.   Tribute to the sharp-eyed tax lawyers and accountants...   and shame on members of both houses of Congress for winking at this kind of stuff constantly being slid into the arcane mess of our tax code.  It really won't do any more for them all to shrug and say the bill was so huge and had so many late amendments they just couldn't manage to read it.   Peasants with pitchforks will be the remedy for this studied "carelessness" one of these days,  unless voters and consumers alike start holding both companies and congress critters to account.
> 
> Those eye drops work great but the plastic trash from the single-serve doses is disheartening.   And the profit margin has to be huge on those things.  By now any research bucks that went into them has been covered and it's all gravy with more aging eyes popping up every year thanks to the boomers providing an expanding market.



Mine are Systane Ultra in the single-use vials.  I really like them but don't use them all the time, just when needed, and boy, have I needed them recently!  Yeah, the plastic vials are adding to the already-high number of plastic items that we so casually toss in the trash....and which later fill up landfills and oceans.


----------



## DT

quagmire said:


> I was wondering where you been as Car Talk was very very quiet! Nah, you're not a doucher. Only one person I had on my ignore list and certainly wasn't you( wasn't relentless either).





Excellent.

This is a fun place, mostly MR folks (some who wanted another place to hang, a few were banned, or tired of the poor moderation policies, or raging a-holiness from certain users), we can be a little more "loose" here 

Definitely cross post into the Car Thread here, I'll be interested to hear your take as you're coming from same "general vicinity" of vehicle types as me, and I've had a major change if perspective, so much so, that I am about ready to order a Tesla myself - I had a gradual epiphany, as I converted lawn tools to battery, then the DD/RT replacement wound up being a PHEV (again, see the car thread), and from that experience, plus now having charging capacity in the garage, etc., I'm ready to add a BEV.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> View attachment 5962
> 
> In store trading is finally available at an Apple store near me.  Began trading in the pile of old Apple products gathering dust.
> 
> Halfway to a new iMac if one comes out Sept / Oct that interests me.  Also had a little bit more to get the new Apple TV remote.
> 
> Evidently the mask mandate is / isn't lifted.  So kind of confusing.   Had one lady look at me in shock as I put ON my mask to go into Publix.



That seems like a big pile of not so old apple products


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> That seems like a big pile of not so old apple products



For older stuff it seems Apple in store is a bit generous.  I traded in an old iPad mini & a 2012 Macbook Air, that Best Buy for instance said they would just take to recycle.  The Apple store gave me $60 + $100 respectively, that BB & I think originally Phobos offered $0.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> That seems like a big pile of not so old apple products




Yeah my idea of an oldie is a 2nd gen ipod nano... w/ no scratches thanks to an iSkin and a battery life of long enough to drive to the store and back while FM-transmitting its tune to the car stereo...    think the trade-in on that would be verbal kudos but no giftcard!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> For older stuff it seems Apple in store is a bit generous.  I traded in an old iPad mini & a 2012 Macbook Air, that Best Buy for instance said they would just take to recycle.  The Apple store gave me $60 + $100 respectively, that BB & I think originally Phobos offered $0.



Awesome! Is the MBA still functional? Also, good to know.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> In store trading is finally available at an Apple store near me.  Began trading in the pile of old Apple products gathering dust.
> 
> Halfway to a new iMac if one comes out Sept / Oct that interests me.  Also had a little bit more to get the new Apple TV remote.
> 
> Evidently the mask mandate is / isn't lifted.  So kind of confusing.   Had one lady look at me in shock as I put ON my mask to go into Publix.






JayMysteri0 said:


> For older stuff it seems Apple in store is a bit generous.  I traded in an old iPad mini & a 2012 Macbook Air, that Best Buy for instance said they would just take to recycle.  The Apple store gave me $60 + $100 respectively, that BB & I think originally Phobos offered $0.




Oh, so are you saying the online trade, which is handled by Phobos was __lower__ vs. walking in to the store and getting a trade quote?

I'm finally about to list that '15 MBP, it went down a little on Apple.com but I was going to post it on Swappa or something.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Yeah my idea of an oldie is a 2nd gen ipod nano... w/ no scratches thanks to an iSkin and a battery life of long enough to drive to the store and back while FM-transmitting its tune to the car stereo...    think the trade-in on that would be verbal kudos but no giftcard!



That's pretty impressive!


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Awesome! Is the MBA still functional? Also, good to know.



Oh yeah.  Everything was functional.  Logged out, erased, & reset.  Earlier in the year when I was thinking of trading in stuff to get the new iPad Pro, Best Buy was offering $25 for the Macbook Air.



DT said:


> Oh, so are you saying the online trade, which is handled by Phobos was __lower__ vs. walking in to the store and getting a trade quote?
> 
> I'm finally about to list that '15 MBP, it went down a little on Apple.com but I was going to post it on Swappa or something.



It seemed that way to me.  Honestly with the stories I read at MR, any price Phobos gives you may get lower once they take possession of your trade.  With the in store trade, they have it hand make sure it works, get a price, and it's up to you to accept.  Done.  I liked that, since I had more faith if I screwed up signing out or whatever I feel I can trust Apple a bit more.


----------



## Alli

quagmire said:


> Picked up my 2021 Tesla Model 3 LR. Overall in good shape. Love how the pearl white looks in the sun. Will be dropping it off for Xpel/Ceramic coating soon



Color me jealous. And welcome to TA!


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Yeah my idea of an oldie is a 2nd gen ipod nano... w/ no scratches thanks to an iSkin and a battery life of long enough to drive to the store and back while FM-transmitting its tune to the car stereo...    think the trade-in on that would be verbal kudos but no giftcard!



Yeah, if it isn't a phone, mac, tablet, or watch, Apple automatically just takes it for recycling.  No option to trade in.  On all my stuff, it had a case & screen protector / keyboard protector on them so it looked like a lot like it came right from the box.

For awhile the Nano's were in demand because of the camera.  I still have my 2009 Orange Nano because at the time it was like a bootleg vid camera for anyone trying to get into Youtube but didn't want to spend money or cart something around big.

Note:
Also if anyone isn't aware, Apple doesn't take accessories.  So if you're heavy into buying accessories, if you want money back, that will be personal sales.

Meaning I've got some extra early iPad Pro cases lying around


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A tweet tonight from my favourite cousin (@Apple fanboy knows of him, and of my warm regard for him; one of his two daughters is autistic).

The mother he refers to - sharp as a razor, a woman who would happily terrorise you and would eat you without salt, who retired from her job as a postmistress (which she had held for the best part of half a century) at the ripe young age of 82 (with reluctance) - is my aunt, my father's sister (who adored him, and whose regard he warmly returned - and whose warm relationship with my father - her younger brother - is not entirely unlike my own relationship with my own younger brother, known on these threads as Decent Brother).

"My mother had a visit from her 99 y o first cousin yesterday. "How is she?" I ask. "Well she's really showing her age" says my mother. She's a mere 97."


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> A tweet tonight from my favourite cousin (@Apple fanboy knows of him, and of my warm regard for him; one of his two daughters is autistic).
> 
> The mother he refers to - sharp as a razor, a woman who would happily terrorise you and would eat you without salt, who retired from her job as a postmistress at the ripe young age of 82 (with reluctance) - is my aunt, my father's sister (who adored him, and whose regard he warmly returned - and whose warm relationship with my father - her younger brother - is not entirely unlike my own relationship with my own younger brother, known on these threads as Decent Brother).
> 
> "My mother had a visit from her 99 y o first cousin yesterday. "How is she?" I ask. "Well she's really showing her age" says my mother. She's a mere 97."



You've just reminded me of my long departed grandmother! She would be talking about one of her neighbours and what they had been up to (she lived in OAP sheltered housing for the last 15 years or so of her life), and she'd whisper she's 87 or whatever. To which we would reply, well you are 82! She was a lovely lady. Loved to cook. I only took Mrs AFB there once to eat and she used salt instead of sugar in the cake. She had dementia by that stage, and I don't need to tell you what a fun ride that is!


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> "My mother had a visit from her 99 y o first cousin yesterday. "How is she?" I ask. "Well she's really showing her age" says my mother. She's a mere 97."




Hilarious!   I had a great-great aunt who used to opine similarly about another great-great aunt (on the other side of my grandparents' family).    They too were only a couple years apart, both lived with my grandparents,  and neither was one to give points easily in any after-dinner debate about current events of the day, even in their late 90s. 

That pair more than passed for entertainment during those otherwise occasionally trying moments when no one was to ask to be excused from the table yet... usually because Grandpa hadn't quite finished his dessert and had (sigh...) put his spoon down for awhile, all the better to more actively moderate the great-great-aunts' discussion!


----------



## DT

Holy shit, so this just happened ...


----------



## Deleted member 199

Oh, you know... getting suspended... again.


----------



## Renzatic

Went to get my ears sprayed out again, and it left me worse off than what it was when I went in. For about 15 minutes, I got to feel what it was like to be nearly 90% deaf.


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> Oh, you know... getting suspended... again.



Another day another suspension. I thought about making a joke in a thread (not directed at anyone) but thought better of it just to be safe.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> Another day another suspension. I thought about making a joke in a thread (not directed at anyone) but thought better of it just to be safe.



Im sure it would have been deemed offensive to someone.


----------



## shadow puppet

Icing off and on for days now.  Hand surgery was Tuesday and was extensive.  Will need another surgery further down the road.  My stupid arthritis has wrecked my wrists and hands.  My surgery hand hurts like hell.


----------



## DT

shadow puppet said:


> Icing off and on for days now.  Hand surgery was Tuesday and was extensive.  Will need another surgery further down the road.  My stupid arthritis has wrecked my wrists and hands.  My surgery hand hurts like hell.




Holy smokes, I've got aches, pains, etc., from a lifetime of abusing myself, plus, you know, that age thing   I feel for you!   Take some Ibuprofen and drink a couple several beers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Icing off and on for days now.  Hand surgery was Tuesday and was extensive.  Will need another surgery further down the road.  My stupid arthritis has wrecked my wrists and hands.  My surgery hand hurts like hell.




Commiserations, and the very best of luck.


----------



## DT

Speaking of a couple of beers ... I will NOT be having them, or any booze for that matter, we're doing a 21 day reset, super low carbs, no booze, low-er-ish dairy, started first thing this past Monday (June 7th).  We __might__ break form a little on the booze part for Dad's Day, Sunday after next (though planning some killer low carb pizzas we've made in past, mostly it's just a change in the crust, the base is almond flour).


----------



## DT

Hahaha, we all did this thing with app that creates different stylized versions of your portrait, we tried the 3D, aka, "Disney-fied" (like their CG based style), they're pretty fun, tempted to use mine as my avatar for a few days


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Holy shit, so this just happened ...
> 
> View attachment 5986



Der Überturbine! (I imagine this in Schwarzenegger's accent).
(words of foreign origin are usually masculine in German)


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Der Überturbine! (I imagine this in Schwarzenegger's accent).
> (words of foreign origin are usually masculine in German)




The umlaut makes it faster


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> The umlaut makes it faster



Imagine driving a Teslä!


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Imagine driving a Teslä!



Trying to pronounce this made me realize that I don't know a single German word that ends with an umlaut. I think you just gave your Swedishness away!!!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Today was “try to organise all the stuff I’ve  been ordering and dumping in the shed”.

That quickly turned into “realise a second (lower, narrower) bench is required for bench mounted power tools (vise, drill press, probably grinder at some point), so move a shelf and start building said bench”

I’m still waiting for the day my wife comes out and sees what new thing Ive bought or built and says “you know we’re meant to be leaving right?”.


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, we're doing the initial prep in the bedroom for painting.  We had a red wall (in Flaming Sword, same as my office), and lighter beige for the other 3, and they had large darker (Morning Mocha) brown elements, trimmed with actual wood, a couple of them sort of "framed" these two huge palm paintings.

It's been fun, but that's all coming down, and switching over to a new beautiful color called Swimming


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> Trying to pronounce this made me realize that I don't know a single German word that ends with an umlaut. I think you just gave your Swedishness away!!!



Darn it! I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling @P_X !

We have some useful fast words ending like that. Fjäderfä for example. And disträ. Mähä is also good but underused. Very nice when insulting people.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Speaking of a couple of beers ... I will NOT be having them, or any booze for that matter, we're doing a 21 day reset, super low carbs, no booze, low-er-ish dairy, started first thing this past Monday (June 7th).  We __might__ break form a little on the booze part for Dad's Day, Sunday after next (though planning some killer low carb pizzas we've made in past, mostly it's just a change in the crust, the base is almond flour).



Good luck with it. Sounds like my normal diet if I'm honest. Rare for me to drink at all these days.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Currently sat watching the Wales game. Did a tip run and gardening all morning. I've learnt some time off!


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> Quag thinks I'm a douchebag



They’re not the only one…


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Icing off and on for days now.  Hand surgery was Tuesday and was extensive.  Will need another surgery further down the road.  My stupid arthritis has wrecked my wrists and hands.  My surgery hand hurts like hell.



I hope you feel better soon!

Yesterday I bagged up two kitchen-sized garbage bags of shoes that I don’t wear or never wore once I got them and took them to Goodwill. I promptly headed to the Sketchers outlet to replace one or two of them. Unfortunately, I didn’t find anything I liked or that was in my size. So I went next door to Ross and bought clothes instead.

Tonight we’re going downtown to the river for a new event the city is holding featuring food trucks and a band. It sounds like it could be more crowded than it’s worth, in which case we’ll just go eat at an actual restaurant.


----------



## fischersd

DT said:


> Speaking of a couple of beers ... I will NOT be having them, or any booze for that matter, we're doing a 21 day reset, super low carbs, no booze, low-er-ish dairy, started first thing this past Monday (June 7th).  We __might__ break form a little on the booze part for Dad's Day, Sunday after next (though planning some killer low carb pizzas we've made in past, mostly it's just a change in the crust, the base is almond flour).



Sound very keto-ish. 

I highly recommend my plagiarized Lou Malnati's recipe for keto deep dish (Italian sausage crust) 









						Crustless Pizza (aka Sausage Crusted Pizza) - ode to Lou Malnati's
					

Ok, here’s my take on Lou Malnati’s “Crustless” pizza - once again, thanks to @miketo for posting that in the “What did you keto today?” thread.  I’ll definitely be checking them out the next time I’m in Chicago!! 🙂  A link to Lou’s...




					www.ketogenicforums.com
				




Oh...and the sauce:









						Exquisite Pizza Sauce
					

Ok, this is a simple tweak of the recipe found here:  https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/17319/exquisite-pizza-sauce/  Posting a separate topic so people can find it with search as well as so I can link to it when I post my sausage crust pizza recipe. 🙂  Gratuitious food porn:    Ingredients:  1...




					www.ketogenicforums.com


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> They’re not the only one…




Hmmm, yeah, I see there's a  long line forming ...


----------



## fischersd

Oh...and an on-topic post (forum rules and all that)  - if we get some sunshine, hopefully I'll make my way to one of our lakes and get some SUP (Stand-Up Paddleboarding) in.


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Oh...and an on-topic post (forum rules and all that)  - if we get some sunshine, hopefully I'll make my way to one of our lakes and get some SUP (Stand-Up Paddleboarding) in.





Love it.  We hit the intracoastal/inlet 2-3 times a week to SUP around


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Darn it! I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling @P_X !
> 
> We have some useful fast words ending like that. Fjäderfä for example. And disträ. Mähä is also good but underused. Very nice when insulting people.



Reminds me of Eyjafjallajökkul. A wörd surprisingly easy to prönounce.

If anybody's in doubt that this is on topic, I'm webshöpping in Ikea RN.


----------



## User.191

fischersd said:


> Oh...and an on-topic post (forum rules and all that)  - if we get some sunshine, hopefully I'll make my way to one of our lakes and get some SUP (Stand-Up Paddleboarding) in.




Reported for making on topic post. @Eric !!!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> We have some useful fast words ending like that. Fjäderfä for example. And disträ. Mähä is also good but underused. Very nice when insulting people.



Don't forget the two most famous Swedish phrases ever, each adaptable to practically any situation.

"Hurdy Gurdy" and "Bort Bort"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> Don't forget the two most famous Swedish phrases ever, each adaptable to practically any situation.
> 
> "Hurdy Gurdy" and "Bort Bort"




That brings back memories; the Muppet Show was absolutely brilliant.

Actually, I do recall my brothers teasing my mother - who was taking night classes in French at the time - that she sounded just like The Swedish Chef when speaking French, an observation which had the whole family (Mother included) in stitches.


----------



## Deleted member 199

I only realised recently (because it was explicitly pointed out by… something. Maybe a comedy quiz show?) that the Swedish chef has human hands.


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> I only realised recently (because it was explicitly pointed out by… something. Maybe a comedy quiz show?) that the Swedish chef has human hands.



Well duh.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent the morning doing some photography at the local lakes. Mostly signets as the swans wouldn't let the geese and their babies get in! Quite funny to watch.

Now having a tea and a rest before lunch. Later it will be the England match. An afternoon walk after that so I can close those rings and keep on target for June. Also need to get some petrol at some point.

One thing I won't be doing is gardening. It's far too hot.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Apple fanboy said:


> One thing I won't be doing is gardening. It's far too hot.



Aren’t you in England? (Maybe i misremembered that?)


----------



## Apple fanboy

Stephen.R said:


> Aren’t you in England? (Maybe i misremembered that?)



Indeed. It’s been a scorcher of a weekend here. 30+ degrees. Definitely not gardening weather for me.
Instead I’ve been watching the Euros a bit of photography and a few light gardening jobs late on.


----------



## Clix Pix

To me a "scorcher" is when the temperature gets up to around 90° Fahrenheit.....  low 80's are comfortable territory!


----------



## DT

Hahaha, yes, if it's °C, then it better be __at__least__ 35° before we start talking about "kinda hot"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned (and told me that - on foot of my cousin's tweet of two nights ago, he had phoned formidable aunt) and we had a good chat.

Apparently, Formidable Aunt - who was also visited by my favourite cousin (her youngest son) today - shared her thoughts on football, and politics with my brother.  And yes: She has strong (and well informed) opinions on both.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Met up with a load on my wife’s family at Folly Farm in Pembrokeshire, Wales today. Boiling hot and not a cloud in the sky. Made sure the kids were covered in sun cream and forgot about myself. Legs are red and sore tonight, ouch.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Apple fanboy said:


> scorcher








30 is definitely not a scorcher around here. It’s only a few degrees below that _overnight_ for probably 11 months of the year.


----------



## Clix Pix

It can be a bit confusing when we have people from different countries which use different metrics and measurements talking about it being "scorching" at 30° when they don't specify that they're talking about Celsius!  We in the US are shivering when it's 30° Fahrenheit......


----------



## Deleted member 199

Clix Pix said:


> It can be a bit confusing when we have people from different countries which use different metrics and measurements talking about it being "scorching" at 30° when they don't specify that they're talking about Celsius!  We in the US are shivering when it's 30° Fahrenheit......




I knew he meant C and was still confused about calling it scorching 

To me, once you’re within 2-3° C or about 5° f  of regular human body temp it’s hot, and the same range above is getting pretty fucking hot.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Hahaha, yes, if it's °C, then it better be __at__least__ 35° before we start talking about "kinda hot"



Up here in the frozen hellscape 35°C would be unbearable. Places are usually not air-conditioned…



Scepticalscribe said:


> Decent Brother phoned (and told me that - on foot of my cousin's tweet of two nights ago, he had phoned formidable aunt) and we had a good chat.



Formidable aunt? Love it!



The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Met up with a load on my wife’s family at Folly Farm in Pembrokeshire, Wales today. Boiling hot and not a cloud in the sky. Made sure the kids were covered in sun cream and forgot about myself. Legs are red and sore tonight, ouch.



Time to request a name change to The-Red-Deal82?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Up here in the frozen hellscape 35°C would be unbearable. Places are usually not air-conditioned…



Well presumably you’d be either underwater or washed away in a flood of melting snow, so the a/c _probably_ wouldn’t work anyway.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> Well presumably you’d be either underwater or washed away in a flood of melting snow, so the a/c _probably_ wouldn’t work anyway.



Nah. I have the high ground. You underestimate my cooler. Don’t fry it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Up here in the frozen hellscape 35°C would be unbearable. Places are usually not air-conditioned…
> 
> 
> Formidable aunt? Love it!
> 
> 
> Time to request a name change to The-Red-Deal82?




Check my post of three days ago, describing my favourite cousin's tweet of Thursday evening.

Formidable Aunt is a mere 97, and as sharp as a razor: As another one of her sons cheerfully put it to her, some years ago, in my presence, one day when she had called to see my mother, driven and accompanied by the son in question - they (my mother and aunt) had each been widowed during the previous year: - "Listen, you take no prisoners, you've never taken any prisoners, so don't give me this weeping willow, weeping widow act, 'cos I don't believe it."

My mother and my aunt both roared with laughter in response.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A tweet tonight from my favourite cousin (@Apple fanboy knows of him, and of my warm regard for him; one of his two daughters is autistic).
> 
> The mother he refers to - sharp as a razor, a woman who would happily terrorise you and would eat you without salt, who retired from her job as a postmistress (which she had held for the best part of half a century) at the ripe young age of 82 (with reluctance) - is my aunt, my father's sister (who adored him, and whose regard he warmly returned - and whose warm relationship with my father - her younger brother - is not entirely unlike my own relationship with my own younger brother, known on these threads as Decent Brother).
> 
> "My mother had a visit from her 99 y o first cousin yesterday. "How is she?" I ask. "Well she's really showing her age" says my mother. She's a mere 97."



@Pumbaa: This post.

Today, Formidable Aunt remarked to Decent Brother (when asked about her 99 y o first cousin - Decent Brother reminded me of the individual in question, another lady who would cheerfully eat you without salt, stylish, clever, acerbic, a retired doctor,) "yeah, she's slowing down a bit."


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Pumbaa: This post.
> 
> Today, Formidable Aunt remarked to Decent Brother (when asked about her 99 y o first cousin - Decent Brother remided me of the individual in question, another lady who would cheerfully eat you without salt, stylish, clever, acerbic, a retired doctor,) "yeah, she's slowing down a bit."




Formidable Aunt adores Decent Brother - I think that he reminds her of my father, her adored younger brother, and yes, his character does closely resemble that of my father, they have kindness, generosity, good humour, warmth and wit and genuine decency in common, - and I think that kindess and decency in men is insufficiently acknowledged, appreciated and celebrated  - and loves to hear from him; so, of course, he phones her fairly frequently.

For my part, I enjoyed a very good relationship with my father's older brother, whom I phoned weekly for a number of years from after my father's death, his own wife had died mere weeks before then after a long illness - that uncle had been very kind to and very good to - and very supportive of - my mother, especially during my father's illness and after his death - until I had to head abroad a year or so before his own death (and he remained lucid, and sharp) at the age of 92; his children subsequently told me how much he really loved and looked forward to my phone calls, where passionate discussions of politics (without any pretence to objectivity) were a frequent topic of conversation.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Other Brother and my sister-in-law received their second dose of the vaccine this past week (Pfizer); Other Brother was fine; sister-in-law was wrecked and spent a day in bed, but is okay now.

So, both brothers are now fully vaccinated.  (Decent Brother received J&J).

That leaves me, still awaiting my second dose of AstraZeneca.


----------



## Alli

Getting ready to go meet a former colleague for breakfast. Really looking forward to it cause she always has the best gossip.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Stephen.R said:


> I knew he meant C and was still confused about calling it scorching
> 
> To me, once you’re within 2-3° C or about 5° f of regular human body temp it’s hot, and the same range above is getting pretty fucking hot.




If it reaches 30 in the UK that is considered a very hot day and seeing as we are not used to that sort of heat, it’s significant for us. I think part of the issue is very few places have AC too as it rarely gets that hot and only for a handful of days a year. That makes it more unbearable.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> Other Brother



I love that you make it very clear you have a preferred sibling, but still try to be polite about it.


I have no such 'polite' term for my brother. A good friend and I both have adopted the same name for our respective brothers, based on the astonishingly stupid things they do: Bilo, (co-opted from Borat, if that wasn't obvious).


----------



## Deleted member 199

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> If it reaches 30 in the UK that is considered a very hot day and seeing as we are not used to that sort of heat, it’s significant for us. I think part of the issue is very few places have AC too as it rarely gets that hot and only for a handful of days a year. That makes it more unbearable.



Oh I'm aware of the phenomenon. I've been hearing about English "30º heat waves" since I was in high school. It makes no more sense now than it did then.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> I love that you make it very clear you have a preferred sibling, but still try to be polite about it.
> 
> 
> I have no such 'polite' term for my brother. A good friend and I both have adopted the same name for our respective brothers, based on the astonishingly stupid things they do: Bilo, (co-opted from Borat, if that wasn't obvious).




Never heard of Bilo, because I haven't watched Borat.  

That is the problem with such specific cultural references; they require comprehension of the context - which needs to be a shared context and comprehension.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> Never heard of Bilo, because I haven't watched Borat.
> 
> That is the problem with such specific cultural references; they require comprehension of the context - which needs to be a shared context and comprehension.




I'll remember to just refer to him as "idiot brother" rather than "brother Bilo" if it ever comes up here. I don't expect that's likely until things start happening with us moving back though. I hadn't seen him in person for about 5 years before I left Australia, and that was nearly 9 years ago.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> Oh I'm aware of the phenomenon. I've been hearing about English "30º heat waves" since I was in high school. It makes no more sense now than it did then.



It probably would make sense if you actually experienced one. Adapt to the local way of life and the normal local temperature ranges, then get hit with a “30*° *heat wave”…

Pray that you never do experience such a thing!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> It probably would make sense if you actually experienced one. Adapt to the local way of life and the normal local temperature ranges, then get hit with a “30*° *heat wave”…
> 
> Pray that you never do experience such a thing!



I'm not suggesting the people there don't feel a bit warmer than usual. I'm suggesting that calling 30º 'scorching', is silly, just like calling 15ºc "freezing" would be silly.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Stephen.R said:


> I'm not suggesting the people there don't feel a bit warmer than usual. I'm suggesting that calling 30º 'scorching', is silly, just like calling 15ºc "freezing" would be silly.




It’s not silly within that region though, just perhaps when discussing outside of those regions. If you say ‘scorching’ here, people can relate but obviously we don’t compare to other parts of the world where it undoubtedly gets much hotter.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Pumbaa said:


> It probably would make sense if you actually experienced one. Adapt to the local way of life and the normal local temperature ranges, then get hit with a “30*° *heat wave”…
> 
> Pray that you never do experience such a thing!




Indeed lol. We Brits complain about the weather whether it’s hot or cold. We can just never enjoy why we have. If it gets to 30 here we say scorching or boiling and it’s completely relatable to other Brits. Maybe not so much when those temperatures are considered cool in other parts of the world though but then it’s difficult to compare when it’s never going to get that hot here


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Indeed lol. We Brits complain about the weather whether it’s hot or cold. We can just never enjoy why we have. If it gets to 30 here we say scorching or boiling and it’s completely relatable to other Brits. Maybe not so much when those temperatures are considered cool in other parts of the world though but then it’s difficult to compare when it’s never going to get that hot here




Reminds me of how a friend from Norway, who - some years ago - spent Christmas in our isles, and cried with laughter at the references to the "Arctic conditions" that were on the way, according to the weather forecast.

"You don't know what Arctic means," was the succinct explanation, expressed between gusts of helpless laughter.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reminds me of how a friend from Norway, who - some years ago - spent Christmas in our isles, cried with laughter at the references to the "Arctic conditions" that were on the way, according to the weather forecast.
> 
> "You don't know what Arctic means," was the succinct explanation, expressed between gusts of helpless laughter.




Absolutely lol. Half a foot of snow will bring Wales to a halt and much like half a centimetre brings London to a standstill . The beast from the East is probably a mild summer in some parts of Norway by comparison.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> To me a "scorcher" is when the temperature gets up to around 90° Fahrenheit.....  low 80's are comfortable territory!



If you lived in a country largely without AC, you might think different!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Stephen.R said:


> View attachment 6052
> 
> 
> 30 is definitely not a scorcher around here. It’s only a few degrees below that _overnight_ for probably 11 months of the year.



Well when it hits 25, its too hot for me! Currently 26.5 in my study at 23:12. Used to be worse when I was fat!


----------



## Renzatic

Apple fanboy said:


> Well when it hits 25, its too hot for me! Currently 26.5 in my study at 23:12. Used to be worse when I was fat!




You want to know what hot is? I'll tell you what hot is. Hot is when you have a perpetual case of swamp ass 24/7, and no matter how many showers you take, you always feel sticky and clammy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Seriously irked (was about to write "pissed off", then belatedly and happily realised, no, this isn't MR, and yes, while I can - of course - write this, and give voice to frustration by triggering taboo expressions - secondly, perhaps, I shouldn't - as in setting a bad example and all that as a mod, er, ....um.)

Anyway, my internet crashed during my French class (okay, the last twenty minutes) tonight, but was out for two hours......grrrr.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Renzatic said:


> You want to know what hot is? I'll tell you what hot is. Hot is when you have a perpetual case of swamp ass 24/7, and no matter how many showers you take, you always feel sticky and clammy.



Believe it or not I've been to hot places. Florida, Georgia, Barcelona etc. But just like very cold countries are set up to deal with snow and ice better than we are in the UK (where typically we get snow on a few days a year), you guys have a better set up for heat. AC in homes and just about every building. Plus its unusual to travel on foot anywhere there. Here less than 1% of homes have AC. We can't even use it in the office due to Covid this year.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Seriously irked (was about to write "pissed off", then belatedly and happily realised, no, this isn't MR, and yes, while I can - of course - write this, and give voice to frustration by triggering taboo expressions - secondly, perhaps, I shouldn't - as in setting a bad example and all that as a mod, er, ....um.)
> 
> Anyway, my internet crashed during my French class (okay, the last twenty minutes) tonight, but was out for two hours......grrrr.



*Sacrebleu!*


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


>




That will be me tomorrow......


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> That will be me tomorrow......



I can see you with the bread and the wine. The beret and the moustache not so much!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I can see you with the bread and the wine. The beret and the moustache not so much!




Bread, wine, and yes, (quelle horreur) cheese.....are all sadly lacking in my fridge or larder at the moment.

This deficiency must be remedied.

Granted, I will readily concede that the moustache and the beret aren't a part of my normal....er, costume, or even disguise (that conjures up thoughts of Monty Python's Life Of Brian).

Actually, I remember first seeing Life Of Brian - one of my favourite movies - with Other Brother - two earnest teenagers sipping orange juice in a pub where it was shown - quasi legally - having busily cycled in to see it at short notice (and heard about it, in the sort of liberal arty circles that we frequented, that it would be shown sort of illegally but not quite legally in a pub with links to the arty and theatrical crowd, whereupon we both cycled into the city, locked our bicycles, entered the pub, bought orange juice, and watched Monty Python, everyone else was drinking something more robust), at home, of course, we were allowed to drink, my parents encouraged us to join them with wine over dinner, believing that encouraging kids to sip wine in a civilised (French) manner was both civilised and cultured - but we didn't do the pints-falling-off-bar-stools as teenagers - that came later, much later, a few years into life at university...


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> You want to know what hot is? I'll tell you what hot is. Hot is when you have a perpetual case of swamp ass 24/7, and no matter how many showers you take,




Obligatory 






Renzatic said:


> you always feel sticky and clammy.




It's ok.. you can just say _moist_. I think I like that word even more after I learned how many other people _dislike_ it.


----------



## DT

Just put the hardtop back on the Jeep, it's going to be nasty weather the rest of the week (well, it started over the weekend), and we plan on using it - plus, we're going to be down a car, as mine is gone on Thursday.

Fixing some janky old code of mine, good lord, I refused to even update it, till it was in better shape.

Well, pretending to work, hahahaha, also knocking around on various EV/Tesla sites - apparently the audio in the TM3 is __spectacular__, like some audio engineers saying "Best stock system ever", and "It performs better than the X branded $12K upgrade on Y make ..."

Woot!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Bread, wine, and yes, (quelle horreur) cheese.....are all sadly lacking in my fridge or larder at the moment.
> 
> This deficiency must be remedied.
> 
> Granted, I will readily concede that the moustache and the beret aren't a part of my normal....er, costume, or even disguise (that conjures up thoughts of Monty Python's Life Of Brian).
> 
> Actually, I remember first seeing Life Of Brian - one of my favourite movies - with Other Brother - two earnest teenagers sipping orange juice in a pub where it was shown - quasi legally - having busily cycled in to see it at short notice (and heard about it, in the sort of liberal arty circles that we frequented, that it would be shown sort of illegally but not quite legally in a pub with links to the arty and theatrical crowd, whereupon we both cycled into the city, locked our bicycles, entered the pub, bought orange juice, and watched Monty Python, everyone else was drinking something more robust), at home, of course, we were allowed to drink, my parents encouraged us to join them with wine over dinner, believing that encouraging kids to sip wine in a civilised (French) manner was both civilised and cultured - but we didn't do the pints-falling-off-bar-stools as teenagers - that came later, much later, a few years into life at university...



I was a pub regular from 14-15. There was no orange juice purchased!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I was a pub regular from 14-15. There was no orange juice purchased!



Decent Brother had a similar adolescence to yours, and also, for a variety of reasons, (both parents had been promoted, both were travelling a lot more in their jobs, and were away, plus, I suspect that they thought he would behave in a similar way to the pair of us, but he didn't), experiened less by way of strict parental oversight than had been the case with Other Brother & I, and, as he matured early, he had no difficulty darkening the doors of pubs from an early age.

However, Other Brother always looked younger than he was, which meant that even when he went to university, he still looked like a schoolboy for a while.  Plus, if I am honest, Other Brother and I were sort of Puritans, - we studied, and rarely socialised, by choice, while still at school - which Decent Brother - who adored pubs - never was.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I was a pub regular from 14-15. There was no orange juice purchased!



From mid teens, we drank wine at home, and my parents - my father, in particular - was perfectly happy to treat me to wine (I didn't drink beer in those days) - and enjoyed having a drink out with me - whenever we ate out, or passed some time in a hotel bar, or the sort of pub my parents felt comfortable visiting.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> I was a pub regular from 14-15. There was no orange juice purchased!




I was going down the pub properly at 16 too but there was less asking for proof of age back then compared to now lol. I used to laugh when I was 17 and going to nightclubs, I had a provisional driving license and bouncers would ask for ID. The amount of times they’d look at your date of birth and then wave you in because they couldn’t do the maths was incredible lol.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> From mid teens, we drank wine at home, and my parents - my father, in particular - was perfectly happy to treat me to wine (I didn't drink beer in those days) - and enjoyed having a drink out with me - whenever we ate out, or passed some time in a hotel bar, or the sort of pub my parents felt comfortable visiting.



I used to have more of a self service set up with my Dads beer. Quick beer at lunchtime before heading back to school was there norm at one stage.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I was going down the pub properly at 16 too but there was less asking for proof of age back then compared to now lol. I used to laugh when I was 17 and going to nightclubs, I had a provisional driving license and bouncers would ask for ID. The amount of times they’d look at your date of birth and then wave you in because they couldn’t do the maths was incredible lol.



I recall being asked my DOB. But you didn’t have to produce an ID back then.

Currently watching the France V Germany game. I’d hoped to do it on the TV in the study and do a bit of work as well. But that TV isn’t showing it. Grrrrr.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I used to have more of a self service set up with my Dads beer. Quick beer at lunchtime before heading back to school was there norm at one stage.




Briliant; I'm chuckling, reading this.

Actually, I can imagine that Decent Brother would have thoroughly enjoyed trying something similar (but only when parents weren't around).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I used to have more of a self service set up with my Dads beer. Quick beer at lunchtime before heading back to school was there norm at one stage.




Raiding Dad's booze only happened in university and my postgrad and teaching days, and he was Not Happy when thirsty friends (almost invariably male - I recall individuals sneaking quietly out of the house at 6 or 7 a.m. before parents woke up, and got up for work and discovered the drunks in the kitchen happily imbibing - I blush to recall this stuff - we would have arrived after a fit of hospitality on my part after pub closing and after my poor father had headed to bed); then, his beer, wine and whisky were sampled and consumed.

In fairness, the favour was returned in the homes of a few friends, where we would sit, talking and drinking for half the night.

Happy days.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Grrrr. Watering took too long at halftime and I missed the goal. Actually missed about 15 minutes of the match.


----------



## User.191

Another normal day.


7:30 Go through the plans for the day and update the Kanban board.
8:15 Team standup (virtual).
8:45 Start work on planned task 1.
8:46 Incoming Slack drags me off to sorted out critical issue.
9:45 Moan about everyone involved to my manager for dragging me into totally non-critical issue that was in reality someone else’s lack of planning.
9:50 Restart planned task 1.
9:55 Incoming Slack drags me to revisiting a task from three weeks ago that someone has finally decided to revisit and needs an answer on this morning.
11:45 Finish with second unplanned task then schedule meeting for this afternoon about first issue because it’s bothering me and I’d like some answers so I can look at a proper permanent fix.
11:46 Return back to planned task 1.
11:47 Reschedule afternoon’s meeting to tomorrow because someone has decided they’re not available because they didn’t update their calendar.
11:50 Back to…
11:50 Re-reschedule meeting because another member has tomorrow off for PTO - again - no calendar updated. Agreed to original time, first person will not attend but I’ll send recording.
11:51 B…
11:52 Take call from C-Exec asking why issue discussed this morning was still an issue. Explain we’re having a meeting at 3:00pm. Exec immediately calls meeting - everyone attends. First 45 minutes is convincing Exec why there’s no real issue other than making sure it doesn’t happen again - something I’m planning on working on. Exec the states he wants fix in today.
1:00pm Quick Lunch.
1:12 Text message from team member who would do testing saying they need to leave at 4 to pick up child from Soccer Practice - so is there any way I could get fix in by 3 to give them a chance to test. Again - Calendar?
1:15 Start work on fix to non existent crisis.
2:45 Get reminded by tester they’re leaving at 4.
3:00 Get reminded again - say it’ll be another 30 minutes.
3:25 Deliver fix to tester. Go to slack them - they’re offline. They apparently left early because their kid kicked the goal post instead of ball and is now in tears…
3:30 Call my boss to bitch (again).
3:40 Send email to everyone saying fix has been delivered and waiting to be tested.
3:42 Get OOO email from tester - they’re apparently on PTO as well until Friday. HOW FUCKING DIFFICULT IS IT PEOPLE TO KEEP YOUR CALENDAR UPDATED????
3:45 Back on the phone to boss to release a nuclear explosion sized profanity filled vent.
4:00 Look at the ruins of the day and decide now’s a good time to take my lunch hour…

I’d like to claim this was an odd day, but it’s not.


----------



## Apple fanboy

MissNomer said:


> Another normal day.
> 
> 
> 7:30 Go through the plans for the day and update the Kanban board.
> 8:15 Team standup (virtual).
> 8:45 Start work on planned task 1.
> 8:46 Incoming Slack drags me off to sorted out critical issue.
> 9:45 Moan about everyone involved to my manager for dragging me into totally non-critical issue that was in reality someone else’s lack of planning.
> 9:50 Restart planned task 1.
> 9:55 Incoming Slack drags me to revisiting a task from three weeks ago that someone has finally decided to revisit and needs an answer on this morning.
> 11:45 Finish with second unplanned task then schedule meeting for this afternoon about first issue because it’s bothering me and I’d like some answers so I can look at a proper permanent fix.
> 11:46 Return back to planned task 1.
> 11:47 Reschedule afternoon’s meeting to tomorrow because someone has decided they’re not available because they didn’t update their calendar.
> 11:50 Back to…
> 11:50 Re-reschedule meeting because another member has tomorrow off for PTO - again - no calendar updated. Agreed to original time, first person will not attend but I’ll send recording.
> 11:51 B…
> 11:52 Take call from C-Exec asking why issue discussed this morning was still an issue. Explain we’re having a meeting at 3:00pm. Exec immediately calls meeting - everyone attends. First 45 minutes is convincing Exec why there’s no real issue other than making sure it doesn’t happen again - something I’m planning on working on. Exec the states he wants fix in today.
> 1:00pm Quick Lunch.
> 1:12 Text message from team member who would do testing saying they need to leave at 4 to pick up child from Soccer Practice - so is there any way I could get fix in by 3 to give them a chance to test. Again - Calendar?
> 1:15 Start work on fix to non existent crisis.
> 2:45 Get reminded by tester they’re leaving at 4.
> 3:00 Get reminded again - say it’ll be another 30 minutes.
> 3:25 Deliver fix to tester. Go to slack them - they’re offline. They apparently left early because their kid kicked the goal post instead of ball and is now in tears…
> 3:30 Call my boss to bitch (again).
> 3:40 Send email to everyone saying fix has been delivered and waiting to be tested.
> 3:42 Get OOO email from tester - they’re apparently on PTO as well until Friday. HOW FUCKING DIFFICULT IS IT PEOPLE TO KEEP YOUR CALENDAR UPDATED????
> 3:45 Back on the phone to boss to release a nuclear explosion sized profanity filled vent.
> 4:00 Look at the ruins of the day and decide now’s a good time to take my lunch hour…
> 
> I’d like to claim this was an odd day, but it’s not.



Sounds quite pleasant. Also quite short! I’ll be starting my second shift of the day when the football ends.


----------



## User.191

Apple fanboy said:


> Sounds quite pleasant. Also quite short! I’ll be starting my second shift of the day when the football ends.



Oh I’ve not finished. I’ve still got my day to complete… I’m just taking a break right now.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Raiding Dad's booze only happened in university and my teaching days, and he was Not Happy when thirsty friends (almost invariably male - I recall individuals sneaking quietly out of the house at 6 or 7 a.m. before parents woke up, and got up for work and discovered the drunks in the kitchen happily imbibing - I blush to recall this stuff - we would have arrived after a fit of hospitality on my part after pub closing and after my poor father had headed to bed); then, his beer, wine and whisky were sampled and consumed.
> 
> In fairness, the favour was returned in the homes of a few friends, where we would sit, talking and drinking for half the night.
> 
> Happy days.




Once when the parents were away for a bit,  I --then in my late teens-- was left in charge of the homestead, a reasonable assignment,  but of course one that left many things up to my judgment, and a great many things there were to be judged too,  since the house was mostly full of teenage boys, and that was before each had invited over a pal or two.

My primary judgment at the time ran to "Well it's only beer"...  and so a great deal was acquired and consumed of that by all of us and any of our guests for the whole time the cats were away, so to speak.  I was careful to ensure that all was tidied up before the parents' return, of course.   However, I was greeted the very next morning, as I entered the kitchen, by the sight of all the dead soldiers my dad had rounded up out of the trashbins and set out and piled up atop each other on the kitchen island countertop.

 With suitable drama he demanded to know what was "_the meaning of THIS_?"   As if he were never 15-20 years old...

 Of course the blame was laid upon me,  but he was even-handed as to actual consequence and so also grounded everyone else he could lay claim to, as one by one they too came down to an unexpected and unmerciful drilling at breakfast.  But that and some similar times were a lot of fun...  one merely needs to squint a little to omit memory of this and that drama over how much of a good time was over the line from our parents' viewpoint.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Once when the parents were away for a bit,  I --then in my late teens-- was left in charge of the homestead, a reasonable assignment,  but of course one that left many things up to my judgment, and a great many things there were to be judged too,  since the house was mostly full of teenage boys, and that was before each had invited over a pal or two.
> 
> My primary judgment at the time ran to "Well it's only beer"...  and so a great deal was acquired and consumed of that by all of us and any of our guests for the whole time the cats were away, so to speak.  I was careful to ensure that all was tidied up before the parents' return, of course.   However, I was greeted the very next morning, as I entered the kitchen, by the sight of all the dead soldiers my dad had rounded up out of the trashbins and set out and piled up atop each other on the kitchen island countertop.
> 
> With suitable drama he demanded to know what was "_the meaning of THIS_?"   As if he were never 15-20 years old...
> 
> Of course the blame was laid upon me,  but he was even-handed as to actual consequence and so also grounded everyone else he could lay claim to, as one by one they too came down to an unexpected and unmerciful drilling at breakfast.  But that and some similar times were a lot of fun...  one merely needs to squint a little to omit memory of this and that drama over how much of a good time was over the line from our parents' viewpoint.




Gosh, yes.

I recall those sessions - always in the kitchen (which was close to the downstairs bathroom, convenient for guests, and also not beneath either my parents' bedroom, or that of A Brother, which meant that as long as we were reasonably quiet, nobody heard us - although, Decent Brother and I would usually cover for one another, and besides, neither of us were in any position to sit in judgment on the other).

And my concern that we would be discovered - surrounded by bottles at the kitchen table - by my bright as a button in the morning father, dapper in bespoke tweed jacket, light blue or pink luxurious cotton shirt, elegant tie, dark trousers, and smart shoes (sometimes suede) as he appeared for breakfast (which he always prepared himself) - prior to heading to work - hence careful (and quiet) expulsions at around 6.30 a.m. and a furtive and hasty clean up which I devoutly hoped did not lead to any embarrassing accidents or breakages.

One morning, nearing 7 a.m. I vividly remember politely ejecting one of the professors of Classics - a fascinating, erudite, and most interesting man, at least thirty years my senior - with whom I had been drinking and chatting all night at our kitchen table since I had invited him back for a few beers after the pub shut, an invitation that had been accepted with alacrity, where we had been enjoying a most interesting conversation - at the time, I had recently begun teaching at the university.

Anyway, the thought of my father's stunned stupefaction at being greeted by this sight - my student friends were one thing, he knew them, but a Classics Professor was quite another - as he sought to prepare breakfast spurred the expulsion, and the professor - most engaging and agreeable company - was very pleasant about the fact that his immediate destiny was expulsion into the cold light of the dawning day.


----------



## Apple fanboy

My Dad used to buy cases of beer from Calais and keep them in the shed. At some point he’d go to replenish his ones in the kitchen and come back muttering he was sure he had another case etc! I’d just keep quiet!

I recall he brewed his own for a while. One day whilst having a glass, the tap got stuck or something and quite a bit of it ended up over the kitchen floor. Well being a hopeless teenager, I just moped it up quickly (no water) and went back to school. Needless to say the smell and sticky floor plus the missing beer didn’t go unnoticed!


----------



## User.191

Apple fanboy said:


> Sounds quite pleasant. Also quite short! I’ll be starting my second shift of the day when the football ends.



Eventually got done about 8ish - could have been worse though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

MissNomer said:


> Eventually got done about 8ish - could have been worse though.



My hours are 8-4:30. I tend to work 8-5:30. Stop for a bit, then start up again in the evening at around 8 until bed. Sometimes I skip it. Sometimes I start a bit later. Tend to have Friday night and Saturday off. Then work some hours on Sunday.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> My hours are 8-4:30. I tend to work 8-5:30. Stop for a bit, then start up again in the evening at around 8 until bed. Sometimes I skip it. Sometimes I start a bit later. Tend to have Friday night and Saturday off. Then work some hours on Sunday.




And what do you do that necessitates those hours?  I recall something with photography, like stock photo/product photo/catalogs?


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> And what do you do that necessitates those hours?  I recall something with photography, like stock photo/product photo/catalogs?



$20 says it's male model.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> And what do you do that necessitates those hours?  I recall something with photography, like stock photo/product photo/catalogs?



I work for a distributor. We sell colour management products across Europe. As a growing business I have a lot of areas of responsibility. We are a bit behind on recruitment. We also list one of our best employees to Covid.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Stephen.R said:


> $20 says it's male model.



To be honest I have the legs for it, but the torso is a mess!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Apple fanboy said:


> To be honest I have the legs for it, but the torso is a mess!



Obligatory


----------



## DT

That scene is genius, and it was [partially] ad libbed ...



> Derek Zoolander (Ben Stiller) wasn't supposed to ask this question a second time, but Stiller forgot the next line. He explained the entire story during an AMA on Reddit: "I literally was listening to what David Duchovny said . . . and I honestly forgot. I hadn't followed what he was saying. I said it again and got my lines wrong, and David (who's a very funny guy) improvised the 'Are you serious? I just explained that.'"


----------



## DT

Took the Mustang GT out for  an errand for what was probably the last drive, left the top down though it was a little too hot 


A last pic before it hits the road


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Took the Mustang GT out for  an errand for what was probably the last drive, left the top down though it was a little too hot
> 
> 
> A last pic before it hits the road
> 
> 
> View attachment 6112




Love that color.   I used to daydream about shipping out my old white iPod to Colorware to turn it that color before another round of winter arrived!


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Love that color.   I used to daydream about shipping out my old white iPod to Colorware to turn it that color before another round of winter arrived!




It's pretty fantastic, even the name is fun, Orange Fury, or like the Little G says, "Orange Furry" 

We sort of tik-tok back and forth with gray-scale type colors and big bold colors, also factoring in, that some cars work better with some colors.

I kind of considered red for the new ride, it's a nice multi-coat, but since we just had a bright red car, and the Wrangler is red (well, kind of dark, cherry), it was a little too much of a red-o-rama.  The TM3 only has 5 options:

Pearl White, also a super nice multi-coat (i.e., the clear coat has tinting, creating a pearl sheen).
Solid Black
Midnight Silver Metallic, it's a medium gray with a slight blue shift
Deep Metallic Blue, terrific blue, if you're into a blue car
Red Multi-Coat I mentioned above

Once I was over red, I knew I didn't want white or black, I love white, it's sort of the classic Tesla color, and it's even "free" (the others are $1K-2K upcharges), but there's a ton of white ones around here - black, I won't own (again, did it 4 times ...)  The blue was interesting, it's a great blue shade, but the Performance model has big red brake calipers and with the blue, it starts looking like Superman .  Plus, with either blue or red, I would've wanted to go with the black interior option, that has wood (ugh), and is, well, a black interior - and the 
Tesla offers a beautiful white interior, that really makes the interior unique, and it's apparently super easy to clean, and has no issues with longer-ish term use (it's all synth/vegan, no animal produces in Teslas).  The red with white looks like a star mint 

Anyway, so I guess at this point, it's obvious I went with MSM (Midnight Silver Metallic), I think the exterior neutral colors bring a elegance and leave a lot of options for doing things like I plan, like red lugs to match the brakes, and with a white/black/silver (it's metallic gray ...), the white interior works just perfectly.


----------



## DT

... and away it went.  So currently in single car mode till Sunday


----------



## Clix Pix

Aw....... I love the color of that gorgeous little car -- "Orange Fury" is a great name for it.   Bet you'll miss her.


----------



## tranceking26

Ending the day by installing games on xbox one. Takes soooooo long, miss the days where you could just pop in the disc and play straight away!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Both brothers phoned this evening; BJ was a topic (much mutual loathing), as was (is) the fact that they are both now fully vaccinated while I am still awaiting my second dose.


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Aw....... I love the color of that gorgeous little car -- "Orange Fury" is a great name for it.   Bet you'll miss her.




Well, yes, I always feel a touch sad when I sell/trade/return a car, not just because I often put a decent amount of time into detailing and my car, customizing, but the experiences we've had in it, or even just the life events during the ownership.

But heck, between the black and orange GT convertibles, I had more or less the same car for like 6 years, the black 2016 since late '15, and the orange since mid summer '19, and I drove the orange one for almost free for 2 years, the trade was just shy of what I paid, even the aftermarket wheels I let go with it were free (given to me by the manufacturer for pics/marketing/shows).

It was fun, but I am also super stoked to try something totally new and __completely__ different.  I mean, if there's an opposite of a Mustang GT convertible, with two-doors, rear-wheel drive, a V8, it's probably a 4-door, AWD sedan with electric motors 

I think it's going to make a nice pairing with the Wrangler, since the latter will stay topless 95% of the time, it's rugged, fun, and is a distance cousin being a PHEV   The wife LOVES the Jeep AND is super excited about the Tesla


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> Both brothers phoned this evening; BJ was a topic (much mutual loathing), as was (is) the fact that they are both now fully vaccinated while I am still awaiting my second dose.




We clearly have different relationships with out respective brothers.


I don't think I've ever talked about blowjobs with my brother, even when we were teenagers.


----------



## DT

Stephen.R said:


> We clearly have different relationships with out respective brothers.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever talked about blowjobs with my brother, even when we were teenagers.





Glad to see at least one other person shares my 13 year old sense of humor, that's, of course, the first thing I thought of 

(Of course, we both realize it's Boris Johnson ... but still ...)


----------



## Eric

I've been in downtown Oakland for the last few days on a work retreat, even though I'm from the bay area this I don't really know this side of the bay too well. It's an interesting mix in this area, gentrification on a massive level, all these multimillion dollar buildings with low income and rundown housing peppered about.

We went to a black owned restaurant (proudly displayed) and had the best food and customer service. It was a nice change from the sterilized all white areas of my suburban town, TBH I've always felt way more at home in a mixed environment because that's what I was raised in and frankly a room full of white Trump supporters are far scarier to be around.

Company owner also took us into San Francisco for happy hour and dinner at a high end sushi place, both nights everyone was up getting plastered, I had all of one beer myself though lol. SF has already reached herd immunity and it's like the roaring 20s out there again and this was the first real bash since the pandemic started.

Also got a room on the 20th floor with a view so I took a few photos.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> We clearly have different relationships with out respective brothers.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever talked about blowjobs with my brother, even when we were teenagers.




Ah, no.

I think you misunderstood my post.

We discussed Boris Johnson, a topic on which our views are remarkably similar.  Dislike, - intense dislike - undiluted detestation, utter loathing.

Apologies for using acronyms; personally, I don't usually much care to use them - for, while I see it as another form of mental laziness, (and much such use dates from the time when available text spaces were limited), I cannot deny the convenience.

But, there is also the issue of confusion and misunderstanding as your post makes clear.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> We clearly have different relationships with out respective brothers.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever talked about blowjobs with my brother, even when we were teenagers.






DT said:


> Glad to see at least one other person shares my 13 year old sense of humor, that's, of course, the first thing I thought of
> 
> (Of course, we both realize it's Boris Johnson ... but still ...)




Okay: 

I'm not thirteen (and even when I was, my sense of humour lay in a different direction, dark, and ironical, and intensely informed by politics) and I'm not male.

And, to be honest, young male humour has never particularly appealed to me.

Your understanding of this reference never even crossed my mind.

Anyway, on these threads others had already referred to Boris Johnson by his initials; I'll not do so again.

Apologies.


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> (Of course, we both realize it's Boris Johnson ... but still ...)



I'd probably prefer to talk about a blowjob than the clown.



Scepticalscribe said:


> I'll not do so again.



It's fine. As @DT said, we know what you meant.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, I come from a background where politics, history, books, theatre, travel, music (and movies, and yes, sport, too), and newspapers, were discussed endlessly at the dinner table, and, as kids, and teenagers, we were expected - and encouraged - to be informed, and to want to inform ourselves, on such matters, and were encouraged to discuss and debate them with our parents.

And, as a teacher, you could always tell (and were delighted to see it) when a student came from a background where they discussed things at the dinner table.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

It's Friday; I don't fancy cooking, so I have ordered in a pizza (and some beer) from an Italian place.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Okay:
> 
> I'm not thirteen (and even when I was, my sense of humour lay in a different direction, dark, and ironical, and intensely informed by politics) and I'm not male.
> 
> And, to be honest, young male humour has never particularly appealed to me.
> 
> Your understanding of this reference never even crossed my mind.
> 
> Anyway, on these threads others had already referred to Boris Johnson by his initials; I'll not do so again.
> 
> Apologies.



Just use the term The Muppet in No 10! We will all know who you mean!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> It's Friday; I don't fancy cooking, so I have ordered in a pizza (and some beer) from an Italian place.



Very nice. I can imagine you might be watching the football later as well? Beer, Pizza and football. Sounds like a great night!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> I've been in downtown Oakland for the last few days on a work retreat, even though I'm from the bay area this I don't really know this side of the bay too well. It's an interesting mix in this area, gentrification on a massive level, all these multimillion dollar buildings with low income and rundown housing peppered about.
> 
> We went to a black owned restaurant (proudly displayed) and had the best food and customer service. It was a nice change from the sterilized all white areas of my suburban town, TBH I've always felt way more at home in a mixed environment because that's what I was raised in and frankly a room full of white Trump supporters are far scarier to be around.
> 
> Company owner also took us into San Francisco for happy hour and dinner at a high end sushi place, both nights everyone was up getting plastered, I had all of one beer myself though lol. SF has already reached herd immunity and it's like the roaring 20s out there again and this was the first real bash since the pandemic started.
> 
> Also got a room on the 20th floor with a view so I took a few photos.
> 
> View attachment 6136



Nice city scape. Did you pack the tripod?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Just use the term The Muppet in No 10! We will all know who you mean!



The Mendacious Muppet in No 10.

Ghastly human being, and appalling PM.


Apple fanboy said:


> Very nice. I can imagine you might be watching the football later as well? Beer, Pizza and football. Sounds like a great night!



Yes, beer, pizza, books and football.

A good high summer's evening.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Nice city scape. Did you pack the tripod?



Thanks. Yes, I brought the whole setup just in case. This is probably a 20 second exposure.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> I've been in downtown Oakland for the last few days on a work retreat, even though I'm from the bay area this I don't really know this side of the bay too well. It's an interesting mix in this area, gentrification on a massive level, all these multimillion dollar buildings with low income and rundown housing peppered about.
> 
> We went to a black owned restaurant (proudly displayed) and had the best food and customer service. It was a nice change from the sterilized all white areas of my suburban town, TBH I've always felt way more at home in a mixed environment because that's what I was raised in and frankly a room full of white Trump supporters are far scarier to be around.
> 
> Company owner also took us into San Francisco for happy hour and dinner at a high end sushi place, both nights everyone was up getting plastered, I had all of one beer myself though lol. SF has already reached herd immunity and it's like the roaring 20s out there again and this was the first real bash since the pandemic started.
> 
> Also got a room on the 20th floor with a view so I took a few photos.
> 
> View attachment 6136



Agree with @Apple fanboy; lovely citiscape.


----------



## Pumbaa

Birthday celebrations all day. Niece finally got her gift and loved it! Sister baked a cake, unicorn themed per niece’s request. Very good day.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> I've been in downtown Oakland for the last few days on a work retreat, even though I'm from the bay area this I don't really know this side of the bay too well. It's an interesting mix in this area, gentrification on a massive level, all these multimillion dollar buildings with low income and rundown housing peppered about.
> 
> We went to a black owned restaurant (proudly displayed) and had the best food and customer service. It was a nice change from the sterilized all white areas of my suburban town, TBH I've always felt way more at home in a mixed environment because that's what I was raised in and frankly a room full of white Trump supporters are far scarier to be around.
> 
> Company owner also took us into San Francisco for happy hour and dinner at a high end sushi place, both nights everyone was up getting plastered, I had all of one beer myself though lol. SF has already reached herd immunity and it's like the roaring 20s out there again and this was the first real bash since the pandemic started.
> 
> Also got a room on the 20th floor with a view so I took a few photos.
> 
> View attachment 6136



Seeing a shot like that makes me miss living somewhere that doesn’t have a mixture of constant fog and smog preventing any view into the distance.

well that and utility lighting that actually works


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Birthday celebrations all day. Niece finally got her gift and loved it! Sister baked a cake, unicorn themed per niece’s request. Very good day.
> 
> View attachment 6147



Now, that is what I call a cake.

Best birthday wishes to the birthday person.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Just use the term The Muppet in No 10! We will all know who you mean!



The mussy-haired Muppet in No 10 will also work.....even for those of us across the Big Pond!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Just seasoned my new carbon steel pans. I had been using lodge pans Hey made in the us but they tend to warp and on the induction stove its a pain. these are De Beyer from France far thicker. they were a bear to season the sids don't really get hot enough for that and the epoxy handles cant handle 450 degree heat for long enough to do it in the oven. 



​


----------



## User.45

Getting the kids room ready


----------



## Deleted member 199

Today I finally (mostly) finished a second bench for some of those purchases - drill press, vice, etc. Also managed to drop a steel plate for a ladder onto my toe vertically, while moving it - basically like a really dull, and thankfully ineffective guillotine.


----------



## fooferdoggie

have done the toe and plywood sheets a few times. finally bought steel toed boots then I missed the steel toe and hit higher.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> Today I finally (mostly) finished a second bench for some of those purchases - drill press, vice, etc. Also managed to drop a steel plate for a ladder onto my toe vertically, while moving it - basically like a really dull, and thankfully ineffective guillotine.






fooferdoggie said:


> have done the toe and plywood sheets a few times. finally bought steel toed boots then I missed the steel toe and hit higher.




Ever done the walking into a full suitcase having emerged from the shower (blind and blinking, wearing nothing, not even your glasses) as you head into the bedroom, not fully focussed on your physical surroundings, because you are thinking about the election you are in that country to observe, yet witlessly assuming that, just because you can walk into a suitcase fully shod without suffering any injury or ill effect, barefoot will be equally harmless?


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> have done the toe and plywood sheets a few times. finally bought steel toed boots then I missed the steel toe and hit higher.



Yeah, this was definitely avoidable. I was wearing thongs (er, flip flops for Americans). Even soft-top shoes like runners would have helped a lot.




Scepticalscribe said:


> Ever done the walking into a full suitcase having emerged from the shower (blind and blinking, wearing nothing, not even your glasses) as you head into the bedroom, not fully focussed on your physical surroundings, because you are thinking about the election you are in that country to observe, yet witlessly assuming that, just because you can walk into a suitcase fully shod without suffering any injury or ill effect, barefoot will be equally harmless?



In _another_ country? No. 


In seriousness, the random little incidents that could have some impact on democracy somewhere are quite scary.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> View attachment 6175
> Getting the kids room ready




Well, this looks like a project    New digs?  New room?  Color is __awesome__.  People fear a little color on the walls 

We're painting the master, pulled down the wall framing, etc., I'm doing a whole garage thing, new ceiling mounted storage + wall mounted + painting (at some point, Gravity Gray )


----------



## tranceking26

Today I visited family, tomorrow I will visit more family. Glad to be able to freely visit again after all that lockdown bs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> In _another_ country? No.
> 
> 
> In seriousness, the random little incidents that could have some impact on democracy somewhere are quite scary.




Quite scary?  No. 

Embarrassing and inconvenient?  Very much so.

That toe hurt - I recall seeing stars - the spinning, twinkling sort - before my eyes.

Now, normally, such matters - a bruised and battered toe - would cease and desist from bothering me with inconvenient pain within half an hour or so.

On that occasion, unfortunately, it didn't. 

Two days later, I was still limping (thankfully, the election observation mission - I was there in a senior capacity - had put a BMW X5 - plus driver and interpreter/PA - at my disposal, which meant I walked, or rather was able to walk, a lot less than usual, and my driver was wonderfully helpful), and closer examination revealed a digit that was an ominous blue/black/purple colour, and remained such a fetching shade for, oh, several days. 

Anyway, I didn't like what the online world told me such things could mean; I mean, the idea of being medivacced home - for a broken toe - when I was supposed to be in situ observing an election in a senior capacity for the following few months just didn't bear thinking about.  

And so, I held my tongue, hobbled gamely from a (large, comfortable vehicle) to whatever meetings I had to attend for a few days, until my normal gait was restored.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paid a flying, fleeting, visit to the city today, to pay some bills, visit the library (books awaited, me, wonderful) and bought some cheese in the cheesemonger's.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Well, this looks like a project    New digs?  New room?  Color is __awesome__.  People fear a little color on the walls
> 
> We're painting the master, pulled down the wall framing, etc., I'm doing a whole garage thing, new ceiling mounted storage + wall mounted + painting (at some point, Gravity Gray )



New house. New color. I don't know why people in America like gray walls so much. I had color LEDs to bring extra color to rentals, but and when we owned last time, we didn't have time to get a nice paint. This color is called Mayan Green. I'll say I wanted Caribbean Blue for the living room, but got a little scared and went with light yellow (as the standard means to make it bright). 

BTW, y'all should avoid Mantel Mount. That TV mount is a lawsuit in the making. It almost snapped my head to the wall, nearly cut off my wife's fingers and finally managed to fall off the wall breaking my $250 TV... Got a $60 echogear instead, installed in 2H and happier than ever. Next is mounting my Mackie MR5 nearfield speakers. 

I can also finally take my books out of boxes and onto shelves. Little late to look Zoom-smart, but it's OK.


----------



## DT

@P_X 

Excellent, congrats.  The gray is for the garage (vs. shows-every-mark white), it's med-light, then we're doing a darker gray floor with light blue/pink/gray sparkles.

Let's see, the office is Flaming Sword Red, the main TV room is Sunrise Yellow, one wall, that leads into the landing area is Deep Atlantic Blue, two different greens for 2 of the full baths, the bedroom is about to be an amazing blue simply called Swimming   So yeah, we're all in on color.

That's shocking about the mantel mount, I've had ours installed for like a decade (back when they only had one product), been through 3 TVs, including a heavy weight, large Plasma - and my full body weight on installation.  Maybe you needed some of my magical McGiver powers


----------



## DT

DT said:


> [...] the bedroom is about to be an amazing blue simply called Swimming




Nice.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Booked into a soft play centre this morning at 9am and literally had the place to ourselves. The girls were hyped after more than a year not setting foot in a place like that, whilst my wife and I chilled out and had coffee and croissants. 

Housework and washing the cars was my afternoon tasks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Booked into a soft play centre this morning at 9am and literally had the place to ourselves. The girls were hyped after more than a year not setting foot in a place like that, whilst my wife and I chilled out and had coffee and croissants.
> 
> Housework and washing the cars was my afternoon tasks.




Coffee and croissants sound lovely........


----------



## Alli

We went to see the Hitman’s Bodyguard’s Wife today. OMG! I haven’t laughed that hard in a long time. If I laughed any harder I might have hurt myself. Selma Hayek is just amazing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Father’s Day today so being jumped on by two overexcited girls and being showered in cool gifts. Now to cook breakfast for everybody because I married a girl that can’t cook lol.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Stephen.R said:


> Today I finally (mostly) finished a second bench for some of those purchases - drill press, vice, etc. Also managed to drop a steel plate for a ladder onto my toe vertically, while moving it - basically like a really dull, and thankfully ineffective guillotine.



Got the drill press and vice installed on the bench today. Also simultaneously wired a closer power point (power socket?) and confirmed that the bench is strong enough to hold my not-so-dainty frame, because like an idiot I forgot to run the wiring out of the power box in the corner of the room before said bench was installed and thus in the way of a step ladder.

And, - this is the real winner for me - I also finally figured out why the whole god damn shed hums. Turns out I'm _regularly _an idiot, and didn't think about the ground loop that would result from hanging high bay LEDs with _metal_ bodies to the _metal _frame with a _metal_ chain. Not actually _fixed_ yet, but serendipity was on my side today when I inadvertently dislodged the earth wire back to the RCD in the box while adding the new line to the bench, and as the saying goes: the silence was deafening.


----------



## DT

Dad's Day!

Picking up the Tesla in a couple of hours!  Weather sucks, but what are you going to do?  ***STOKED***

Pizza & Wings and Beer!  This is sort of a big deal as we've been on a serious burn, low/no carbs, big reduction in snacks/sodas, and __no__ booze since June 7th.   The pizza is actually going to be low/no carb, didn't want to totally blow things out today, and we're back on the no booze tomorrow.  

Got some movies queued up, going to setup Mansions of Madness while watching some rando horror flicks, maybe even something HPL themed to match the game 

I hear I have a few "goodies" coming too, I didn't want anything, I suspect one thing is a replacement for something I lost on our last trip to Universal/Hard Rock (it was a Bubba tumbler ...)


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6184




OMG, it looks amazing, the bedroom looks twice as big and like and endless pool of water, and only one wall is done so far (and still need trimming).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned; he is house sitting for a friend, and he suggested that we have coffee, so we met for a most agreeable, and pleasant (outdoors) coffee, the first time I have laid eyes on him since last August.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, as Decent Brother remarked, thoughtfully, as we sat sipping coffee and chatting about our childhood, and our parents: "You know, we really had something approaching an idyllic childhood..."


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> And, as Decent Brother remarked, thoughtfully, as we sat sipping coffee and chatting about our childhood, and our parents: "You know, we really had something approaching an idyllic childhood..."



From what you write, I’m sure you did.
Currently watching the Italy v Wales match.  Unsurprisingly Italy currently lead. But only a goal in it, so not over by any stretch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> From what you write, I’m sure you did.
> Currently watching the Italy v Wales match.  Unsurprisingly Italy currently lead. But only a goal in it, so not over by any stretch.




But he also made the point that none of us realised this at the time, and that, as this is your "normal", you kind of take it for granted until you come across (as I did at school, some of my classmates or school friends came from comfortable professional backgrounds, or were materially very well off, but from families that were utterly toxic, domestically) families for whom this was not - by any stretch of the imagination - the norm.

I said that I think a key element was that our parents not only loved each other, and looked out for one another, but that they *liked*, rated, respected, and supported one another.

They were very good friends who really enjoyed one another's company, until the day my father died.


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> Currently watching the Italy v Wales match.  Unsurprisingly Italy currently lead. But only a goal in it, so not over by any stretch.



The red card probably isn’t helping Wales, though… Ah, well. Should work out anyway.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Pumbaa said:


> The red card probably isn’t helping Wales, though… Ah, well. Should work out anyway.



Agreed. Good to see the home nations confirm.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Watched Wales in the football and felt they did rather well. Cleaned my car interior, topped my tyres up and rather looking forward to the commute to work in the morning now. All shirts ironed for the week and my biggest confession is I bought takeaway Sunday lunch today instead of cooking it. It was rather tasty and took me an hour or two to move afterwards lol. 

Oh and bought a pair of Adidas Hamburg trainers as I love a pair of Adidas originals.


----------



## JamesMike

Scepticalscribe said:


> But he also made the point that none of us realised this at the time, and that, as this is your "normal", you kind of take it for granted until you come across (as I did at school, some of my classmates or school friends came from comfortable professional backgrounds, or were materially very well off, but were utterly toxic, domestically) families for whom this was not - by any stretch of the imagination - the norm.
> 
> I said that I think a key element was that our parents not only loved each other, but that they *liked*, rated, respected, and supported one another.
> 
> They were very good friends who really enjoyed one another's company, until the day my father died.




You were very lucky to have them for an example.


----------



## tranceking26

Alli said:


> We went to see the Hitman’s Bodyguard’s Wife today. OMG! I haven’t laughed that hard in a long time. If I laughed any harder I might have hurt myself. Selma Hayek is just amazing.



I might go see that, although I haven't seen the one before it yet.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Today (besides work) was hanging a shade sail above the garden that _used_ to have a bunch of natural shade from trees, and re-hanging the suspended lights above said garden.

Some may have seen this shot before from when I replaced the carport gutters. I circled the trees in question. Yes, they are (or *were*) significantly taller than the pitched roof of our 2-storey house. Oodles of shade. We spent *ages* finding plants that specifically thrive in shady conditions, because nothing else would grow there.


Smother in Law decided the trees needed to be "trimmed", and hired a guy. They are now literally 2-storey high sticks in the ground, and provide zero shade to anything. The vast majority of the plants that we specifically bought because they'll do well in shade, are some shade of brown now (1-2 days after the shock of their lives). I forgot to get some photos of said sticks, I'll try to remember tomorrow and post back.


----------



## lizkat

Preparing to batten down the hatches for some threatened t'storms and a possible tornado later on this evening.    My Instacart grocery shopper got a leg up on all that by making a fast start to Monday chores,  with my list apparently among the first to be dispatched.  So well before 11am I had acquired fresh fruits and veggies...  plenty to eat on hand now even if we lose electrical power.    Meanwhile drying some quarter-yards of quilting fabric on the deck,  with one eye out the window for whenever the sky starts to darken. 

 Laughing to remember a time when I thought it would be a great idea to have some cold pasta on hand to mix in some celery, tuna, mayo etc for dinner if we lost electrical power,  when a line of storms was to move through here one August afternoon.    Well it raced along much faster than predicted, tore out a bunch of utility poles and I ended up with half-cooked ditalini and nothing but to fish out a camp stove to complete the process or else just toss the whole mess...   and we had no power for 2 days.    Since then I don't count on more than peanut butter and crackers aside from tinned foods when a storm like that is threatening!


----------



## tranceking26

lizkat said:


> Preparing to batten down the hatches for some threatened t'storms and a possible tornado later on this evening.



Hopefully it passes without much trouble! I often wonder how I'd react to the severe weather the US can have. Haven't had a good thunderstorm here for years, although a random bit of lightning bricked my old router once.


----------



## lizkat

Usually lightning strikes right around here happen quite far up on the ridge behind me. But  I learned to stick little wedges of paper in between meeting of the top and bottom of my old windows because they occasionally get a rattling from close-by thunder that's enough to crack a pane otherwise..   Apparently conditions for a rip roaring collision of warm and cold fronts will provide the entertainment here later on.    Hailstones also "promised".   I could do without those...


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> Today (besides work) was hanging a shade sail above the garden that _used_ to have a bunch of natural shade from trees, and re-hanging the suspended lights above said garden.
> 
> Some may have seen this shot before from when I replaced the carport gutters. I circled the trees in question. Yes, they are (or *were*) significantly taller than the pitched roof of our 2-storey house. Oodles of shade. We spent *ages* finding plants that specifically thrive in shady conditions, because nothing else would grow there.
> 
> 
> Smother in Law decided the trees needed to be "trimmed", and hired a guy. They are now literally 2-storey high sticks in the ground, and provide zero shade to anything. The vast majority of the plants that we specifically bought because they'll do well in shade, are some shade of brown now (1-2 days after the shock of their lives). I forgot to get some photos of said sticks, I'll try to remember tomorrow and post back.



Yeah, what’s the saying? Sticks or it didn’t happen?

Seriously, that sucks. I love shade.


----------



## tranceking26

lizkat said:


> Hailstones also "promised".   I could do without those...



Hopefully not those golfball sized ones!


----------



## Pumbaa

tranceking26 said:


> Hopefully not those golfball sized ones!



Ah, you prefer the baseball sized ones?


----------



## Apple fanboy

The joy of living in a single story building. Any lightning strikes are likely to take out the neighbours rather than us.


----------



## tranceking26

Pumbaa said:


> Ah, you prefer the baseball sized ones?



We only get tiny ones here.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Hailstones also "promised".   I could do without those...




Yeah, the weather here is __still__ shitty, haven't even driven the new ride since bringing it home, but at least it's in the garage.  There was a long period where a previous car was relegated to the side driveway, and my car was the only one in the garage (like one person on a King bed, hahahaha ....), well, with the exception of one H-word concern where we crammed both of them in (I had to exit the DD through the rear hatch like an astronaut through an airlock)

Anyway, the new Jeep kind of forced my hand to get the garage into "Two Car Mode", so have both cars inside now, and it's pretty decent (the Mustang replacement is touch narrower so it fits even batter).

Er, my point - I have this fear of hail decimating one of our cars (it happened in the past), so knowing they're locked down is great


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My French class has finished, and, having seen my brother yesterday, he phoned and suggested meeting again today, so, cue another coffee (almost three hours) and chat.

My second meeting with him (in two days, having not seen him for ten months).

As he said, thinking - reminiscing, in a meditative and thoughtful tone, an almost elegiac tone - about our parents, (and Other Brother had also remarked on this), "all we have now are the memories, but, luckily, they are good ones."

And we thought about those (friends, class-mates, people) - some of whom we know - for whom such memories are not "good ones."

We also discussed how you never think that a time will come when they won't be here; for, even as they aged (and now, even as we also age), you somehow think that they are immortal and will be there (here?) forever.

And yes, we discussed football, and the passage of time. "Imagine", said Decent Brother, in a tone of disbelief, "Italia 90 was thirty years ago".

Actually, I had to cut it short, - after three hours - so that I could revise stuff for my French class.

Decent Brother & I discussed how we could describe his visit for my French class - his recall of the French language was surprisingly good.

And two friends with whom I had served in Afghanistan - and haven't seen in an absolute age - phoned me, one last night, and the other today.

Bizarrely, and paradoxically, it seems that I may be getting a year's worth of social activity, engagements and encounters compressed into the space of a single week in June........


----------



## Pumbaa

An eventful day.

Went out for an early lunch, chased a store at least 1.5 laps around a mall (darn interactive map forgot to tell me it was on another level) to buy a cooler, got two fans delivered to my door, watched two Euro 2020 groups conclude nicely enough to advance Sweden to 1/8 final, and last but not least: survived the scorching (I think that was the British word for it) heat one more day. Pretty productive.

On a less productive note, the Swedish prime minister failed the no-confidence vote (first time in Swedish history that a no-confidence vote is successful I’m told). People are celebrating on both left and right flanks, all declaring victory. Fucking idiots. Ah, well. Could be worse. Like US politics for example.  

Encountered this reasonably accurate illustration of the no-confidence vote on Reddit:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/sweden/comments/o4sht4


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> An eventful day.
> 
> Went out for an early lunch, chased a store at least 1.5 laps around a mall (darn interactive map forgot to tell me it was on another level) to buy a cooler, got two fans delivered to my door, watched two Euro 2020 groups conclude nicely enough to advance Sweden to 1/8 final, and last but not least: survived the scorching (I think that was the British word for it) heat one more day. Pretty productive.
> 
> On a less productive note, the Swedish prime minister failed the no-confidence vote (first time in Swedish history that a no-confidence vote is successful I’m told). People are celebrating on both left and right flanks, all declaring victory. Fucking idiots. Ah, well. Could be worse. Like US politics for example.
> 
> Encountered this reasonably accurate illustration of the no-confidence vote on Reddit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/sweden/comments/o4sht4




I read about that no confidence vote.

Have I ever mentioned how much I like Stockholm (okay, in summer, as I have small taste and less tolerance for winter, least of all in Scandinavia), and Sweden?


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I like Stockholm (okay, in summer, I have small taste and less tolerance for winter, least of all in Scandinavia), and Sweden?



Not that I recall. Feel free to mention it!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Not that I recall. Feel free to mention it!




I spent a full day - yes, a full day - in the Vasa museum; sigh.  Brilliant.

And stayed - at the recommendation of a Swedish colleague, with whom I had worked (and dined) in (Caucasus) Georgia for the best part of two years, (who subsequently placed himself at my disposal as tour guide, drinking and dining companion, for almost all of my fortnight's stay a decade ago) - at the splendid (and antique) Sven Vintappare hotel.

Crooked stairs, ancient rooms, city centre location.....

And the museums, sigh.  Bliss.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Not that I recall. Feel free to mention it!




And the restaurants....and fish dishes....


----------



## JamesMike

Scepticalscribe said:


> I read about that no confidence vote.
> 
> Have I ever mentioned how much I like Stockholm (okay, in summer, as I have small taste and less tolerance for winter, least of all in Scandinavia), and Sweden?



I too have enjoyed Stockholm's spring and summer weather, a great time to visit, I do not recommend their winters.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> I hear I have a few "goodies" coming too, I didn't want anything, I suspect one thing is a replacement for something I lost on our last trip to Universal/Hard Rock (it was a Bubba tumbler ...)




It was a tumbler! Made by Green Steel (they do really top notch, 18/8 SS, all recycled packaging, it's a big green monster 30oz monster called the Beast 

Also got a black with red logo Tesla T


----------



## hulugu

Spent the last several days along the borderlands, trying not to die from the heat. One day, I went hiking and burned through my entire water supply in just a few miles. It sucks here. 

On the return trip, I found a BP agent who'd tried to track a group in the heat and found himself out of water. So, we shared a couple of ice-waters and a Mexican coke before another agent rolled up. I bought a COHO cooler from Costco a couple of weeks ago, and that sucker packed with drinks and snacks has been my favorite piece of gear of late. 

This weekend was my son's birthday, so we spent most of one day in the pool, getting out for snacks and the brace of pies my son decided he'd  have rather than cake. He's decided that Key Lime pie is far better than sheet cake, and so we ordered eight pies and split them up among our guests. 

I'm also trying to hunt down a PS5 for the boy, and will probably bolt for the (relative) cool air of Colorado here soon.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> This weekend was my son's birthday, so we spent most of one day in the pool, getting out for snacks and the brace of pies my son decided he'd have rather than cake. He's decided that Key Lime pie is far better than sheet cake, and so we ordered eight pies and split them up among our guests.



No law saying you have to have cake for your birthday. My husband always gets cherry pie. He doesn’t care for cake of any kind, but ohhhhh does he like that cherry pie.


----------



## hulugu

Alli said:


> We went to see the Hitman’s Bodyguard’s Wife today. OMG! I haven’t laughed that hard in a long time. If I laughed any harder I might have hurt myself. Selma Hayek is just amazing.




I have such a thing for Selma Hayek.


----------



## hulugu

Alli said:


> No law saying you have to have cake for your birthday. My husband always gets cherry pie. He doesn’t care for cake of any kind, but ohhhhh does he like that cherry pie.




I agree. I was totally entertained by the idea that he wanted a cherry pie, apple pie, key lime, pumpkin pie, lemon merengue, and chocolate mouse. We cut little pieces, so the kids could try multiple pies at once and they all went away happy.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> No law saying you have to have cake for your birthday. My husband always gets cherry pie. He doesn’t care for cake of any kind, but ohhhhh does he like that cherry pie.




Pie > Cake

Seriously, it's science, or math, or Jeebus, er ....


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Yeah, the weather here is __still__ shitty, haven't even driven the new ride since bringing it home, but at least it's in the garage.




Took it out for a spin tonight, between the crappy weather, the first night drive.  It's PFM, with the windows up, it's a spaceship, the outside is like the vacuum of space, there's nothing but a little rumble from the warp dr ... umm, tires ... some cool AC, incredible audio.  The little was in back behind the wife, she had her legs crossed like she was sitting on a sofa, the passenger seat far enough back the wife could completely straighten out her legs (in a package that's about an 1" or so __shorter__ than a 3 Series).

Then there's this ...

Hahahaha, OMFG, you can set "drive sounds", like it get piped into the outside speakers.  We chose Caribbean, we got some funny looks driving through the Old City


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> I have such a thing for Selma Hayek.




Dusk Till Dawn ... I just can't even ...


----------



## Pumbaa

JamesMike said:


> I too have enjoyed Stockholm's spring and summer weather, a great time to visit, I do not recommend their winters.



Do not recommend our winters either. But the summers, oh man! Amazing. It never gets dark. I rarely leave the country this time of year, makes much more sense to do that to escape the winter.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> ohhhhh does he like that cherry pie



There’s a dirty euphemism in there somewhere I just know there is


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Just had my second vaccine dose and then off to work. A nice sunny day so probably go for a 2 mile walk at lunch time


----------



## Deleted member 199

Stephen.R said:


> Today (besides work) was hanging a shade sail above the garden that _used_ to have a bunch of natural shade from trees, and re-hanging the suspended lights above said garden.
> 
> Some may have seen this shot before from when I replaced the carport gutters. I circled the trees in question. Yes, they are (or *were*) significantly taller than the pitched roof of our 2-storey house. Oodles of shade. We spent *ages* finding plants that specifically thrive in shady conditions, because nothing else would grow there.
> 
> 
> Smother in Law decided the trees needed to be "trimmed", and hired a guy. They are now literally 2-storey high sticks in the ground, and provide zero shade to anything. The vast majority of the plants that we specifically bought because they'll do well in shade, are some shade of brown now (1-2 days after the shock of their lives). I forgot to get some photos of said sticks, I'll try to remember tomorrow and post back.






Pumbaa said:


> Yeah, what’s the saying? Sticks or it didn’t happen?
> 
> Seriously, that sucks. I love shade.




I got some 'after' photos today, so here's the comparison. If you have small children take them out of the room, there's nekkid trees here.

Before, After:


Don't be fooled by the little bits of green you see at the top - those aren't the tree leaves - they're a climbing vine that grows up on other trees, in the shade... and is now also turning brown. The other bits of green you can see between some of the sticks, are the trees further behind, the other side of the canal. 

Closeup: 


Who wants leaves on a tree anyway. Much better when it looks dead, amirite?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother and I enjoyed a long, late, lingering, lunch; very agreeable, and pleasant - actually, quite lovely.

And yes, a glass or three - actually, a bottle (or two) of wine were also sipped, savoured, and swallowed.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> I got some 'after' photos today, so here's the comparison. If you have small children take them out of the room, there's nekkid trees here.
> 
> Before, After:
> View attachment 6225View attachment 6226
> 
> Don't be fooled by the little bits of green you see at the top - those aren't the tree leaves - they're a climbing vine that grows up on other trees, in the shade... and is now also turning brown. The other bits of green you can see between some of the sticks, are the trees further behind, the other side of the canal.
> 
> Closeup:
> View attachment 6227
> 
> Who wants leaves on a tree anyway. Much better when it looks dead, amirite?



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> Dusk Till Dawn ... I just can't even ...




That's the best scene in the movie. 

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Er, my point - I have this fear of hail decimating one of our cars (it happened in the past), so knowing they're locked down is great




Yah we were spared the quarter-sized hail that points farther upstate in NY got yesterday afternoon, it was brutal on cars left outdoors.  That stuff is an insurance company's gigantic nightmare... and one for car dealers too.  I read that Montague NY off the east end of Lake Ontario and surrounding area, about 86 square miles, got 1.25-1.75 inch hailstones.


----------



## Alli

hulugu said:


> I have such a thing for Selma Hayek.



She is adorable. And badass!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Enjoyed the football. Then as I’m in a bit of an exercise competition with a friend, did a two mile run. Then worked for a bit. Spent $80k and went to bed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Enjoyed the football. Then as I’m in a bit of an exercise competition with a friend, did a two mile run. Then worked for a bit. Spent $80k and went to bed.




That - the football - was the reason Decent Brother suggested (an extended) lunch, rather than dinner, earlier today.

He fancied TV and football later...

However, I can hardly describe how deliriously happy I am to have seen him three days running - having not met him, or seen him, face to face, for the past ten months.

He feels the same; said he will phone me today (Wednesday), and maybe meet for a coffee.


----------



## Alli

I went for a pedicure today. It was nice to get out of the house by myself. Hubby has been suffering from a dental procedure for the last few days and I really didn’t want to suffer along with him any longer. Fortunately, he seems to be doing better this afternoon. He should be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## thekev

Alli said:


> I went for a pedicure today. It was nice to get out of the house by myself. Hubby has been suffering from a dental procedure for the last few days *and I really didn’t want to suffer along with him any longer.* Fortunately, he seems to be doing better this afternoon. He should be back to normal tomorrow.




You say this now, but wait until he grows a mustache in retaliation.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I went for a pedicure today. It was nice to get out of the house by myself. Hubby has been suffering from a dental procedure for the last few days and I really didn’t want to suffer along with him any longer. Fortunately, he seems to be doing better this afternoon. He should be back to normal tomorrow.




I usually use this product for post-dental pain management ...


----------



## Pumbaa

I am watching the conclusion of the group stage of Euro 2020, now Sweden-Poland, then probably also Portugal-France and/or Germany-Hungary. Can have one game on the iPad and the other one on the big screen, I mean, I have two eyes, have I not?

To make the day special, I went to the local supermarket before the game to buy something tasty to drink. On my way back home I encountered a group of three young gentlemen both looking and sounding confused and lost. They were, due to the municipality‘s retarded naming of places, about a mile from where they were supposed to be and I managed to set them on the right track. Hopefully they got there in time for kickoff!

A while later, while browsing Reddit, it dawned on me how bad the start of the conversation could look like from for example certain American perspectives; Approaching a group of young gentlemen of color in a mostly white neighborhood, asking like ”Hiya there dudes, are you lost?”.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Just watched Portugal vs France in the Euro’s, great match I thought. Fast paced throughout even if the ref was a bit off with his decisions. So wanted Germany to go out but it was not to be, credit to Hungary or their efforts.

England vs Germany on Tuesday at Wembley now!


----------



## Apple fanboy

So I only caught the end of the football as I ws busy doing a few things in the garden that took longer than I hoped. If I'm not working, I'm working out or working in the garden. Work, work work! I'll rest when I'm dead.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Just watched Portugal vs France in the Euro’s, great match I thought. Fast paced throughout even if the ref was a bit off with his decisions. So wanted Germany to go out but it was not to be, credit to Hungary or their efforts.
> 
> England vs Germany on Tuesday at Wembley now!



Come on. We know the result already.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Just watched Portugal vs France in the Euro’s, great match I thought. Fast paced throughout even if the ref was a bit off with his decisions. So wanted Germany to go out but it was not to be, credit to Hungary or their efforts.
> 
> England vs Germany on Tuesday at Wembley now!



Yes, Hungary played well, - actually, they played very well - but I really wanted to see the back of them, and wanted to see them out of the competition. 

Mainly for reasons of politics, and the real ugliness of their political culture, government and football fans.


Apple fanboy said:


> Come on. We know the result already.



Ah, yes.

This will be interesting.


----------



## Alli

I went shopping today. First outing to the grocery store for peanuts, peanut butter, and birdseed. We have the most spoiled birds and squirrels in the state.

Second trip was just to shpatzir around the stores nearby. I managed to make purchases at Bed, Bath, and Beyond, World Market, and Shoe Station.

Around 3:30, I finally got the email that I’ve been awaiting - official permission to begin research in the local school system. Now I just need official permission from the IRB (Institutional Review Board) at the university, and I can start soliciting subjects, or co-researchers. Now my depression can start to lift!


----------



## shadow puppet

Whoa.  Nothing like a late afternoon  quick earthquake jolt to wake you up!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> First outing to the grocery store for peanuts, peanut butter, and birdseed



Got a vendetta against someone with a nut and seed allergy?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Whoa.  Nothing like a late afternoon  quick earthquake jolt to wake you up!




I'd completely and comprehensively fail (or, flunk - what a lovely American verb, a verb that is, to my ear, an exquisite example of onomatopeia) the Princess and the Pea test, for, as it happened, I have actually slept through earthquakes.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I went shopping today. First outing to the grocery store for peanuts, peanut butter, and birdseed. We have the most spoiled birds and squirrels in the state.
> 
> Second trip was just to shpatzir around the stores nearby. I managed to make purchases at Bed, Bath, and Beyond, World Market, and Shoe Station.
> 
> Around 3:30, I finally got the email that I’ve been awaiting - official permission to begin research in the local school system. Now I just need official permission from the IRB (Institutional Review Board) at the university, and I can start soliciting subjects, or co-researchers. Now my depression can start to lift!



Sounds like our normal shopping trip. Mrs AFB puts peanut butter out every morning for Mr Blackbird (and now his offspring!). Practically eats it off the spoon. Neither of us eat it. We just buy it for the birds! As well as that they have 3 peanut feeders, fat balls, biscuits, meal worms, seeds and sunflower heart feeders. 4 watering stations. They are looked after better than I am!


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Sounds like our normal shopping trip. Mrs AFB puts peanut butter out every morning for Mr Blackbird (and now his offspring!). Practically eats it off the spoon. Neither of us eat it. We just buy it for the birds! As well as that they have 3 peanut feeders, fat balls, biscuits, meal worms, seeds and sunflower heart feeders. 4 watering stations. They are looked after better than I am!



We definitely have spoiled critters.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> We definitely have spoiled critters.



Agreed. But I’d rather watch the birds than half of the drivel they show on TV.

So glad it’s Friday. Working from home and really not feeling it.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> We definitely have spoiled critters.




Our "Nutboys" as we call our squirrels (though the little G said, "Maybe they identify as Nut Nonbinary ..."  ) are a hoot.  I originally was going to go to war with them, but we seemed to have established a peace - and they weren't responsible for the Great Dryer Duct Disaster of 2021 as we originally thought.  There's two that lie flat down on their bellies on the trellis on the fence, and spread out, hahaha, it's weird behavior for a squirrel.

Side note:  Jif All Natural is the nut spread of the gods, seriously, anybody want to refute this?  FIGHT ME.


----------



## DT

Heads down in some code catchup today, been really slacking this week (the new ride was a huge mental disruption ...), getting the rest of the refreshed detailing goodies today that I'll use late in the afternoon.

Fun weekend plans:  Saturday, roof coming back off the Wrangler, early beach day, some SUP'ing, Sunday, our one "cheat day" with food ~n~ booze, will probably hit up our fave local joint, Mojos, awesome BBQ/southern style food, terrific local-ish beer options (they have Jai Alai on draft), and the best onion rings on the planet.

Our 21 burn is working great, I'll get back on the strength stuff very soon too, I had some, umm, hacking done on my person that required me to avoid weights.

Might start on the new ceiling garage racks this weekend too, it's looking so good, and so roomy now.  Oh, and will attempt to finish the bedroom painting, woke up this morning, hahahaha, weird with the bed in the middle of the room and the TV like 2 feet away ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Saw Decent Brother for another coffee and chat this morning.


----------



## Alli

I‘ve started my packing list. Can’t believe it’s almost July. I figured if I waited much longer to note all the little things I need to take I’d wind up leaving them home. This will be my first time flying in a looooong time.

So pick a date between July 17-20, @DT and bring the missus and little G. How’s Ford’s Garage sound?


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Sounds like our normal shopping trip. Mrs AFB puts peanut butter out every morning for Mr Blackbird (and now his offspring!). Practically eats it off the spoon. Neither of us eat it. We just buy it for the birds! As well as that they have 3 peanut feeders, fat balls, biscuits, meal worms, seeds and sunflower heart feeders. 4 watering stations. They are looked after better than I am!



Nice. Would love to see a pic of it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And the carer came by for a flying visit, and to pick up some summer clothes, and we had a lovely chat. 

Great to see her, and I am very happy that her current family are treating her very well.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I‘ve started my packing list. Can’t believe it’s almost July. I figured if I waited much longer to note all the little things I need to take I’d wind up leaving them home. This will be my first time flying in a looooong time.
> 
> So pick a date between July 17-20, @DT and bring the missus and little G. How’s Ford’s Garage sound?




Oh geez, that's right around our trip up to PA (then fly back to Orlando and hitting up Universal for a few days).  Let me get my scheduled sorted out


----------



## Huntn

Gonna hit the pool, fortunately it’s indoors, then try to get the courage to do some things in the oven also known as the back yard.


----------



## Pumbaa

Midsummer’s Eve celebration. Had planned to go to a lake and have a picnic with BFF. Forecasts looked promising up ’til the day before, then a more traditional midsummer weather (rain) entered the picture. Headed to one of the few open restaurants instead for some for the occasion non-traditional but very tasty food. Desolate. Let’s just say that Midsummer’s Eve traditionally is very un-restauranty here.

Then the more traditional part, strawberries! Got two liters of bone fide Swedish strawberries for a sensationally low price of 70 SEK (about $8.25 today Google tells me). Everybody here needs strawberries this particular day, so usually prices are ridiculous, but I guess the sunny weather we’ve had lately must have caused the supply to virtually explode. Well, I’m not complaining, I got to enjoy a liter of very tasty strawberries, some with vanilla ice cream, the rest au naturel.

Very good day. As always when hanging out with BFF.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Then the more traditional part, strawberries! Got two liters of bone fide Swedish strawberries for a sensationally low price of 70 SEK (about $8.25 today Google tells me). Everybody here needs strawberries this particular day, so usually prices are ridiculous, but I guess the sunny weather we’ve had lately must have caused the supply to virtually explode. Well, I’m not complaining, I got to enjoy a liter of very tasty strawberries, some with vanilla ice cream, the rest au naturel.



There’s a town next to where my husband’s family lives that has a wonderful strawberry festival every year in April. In addition to buying pints to take home, we usually treat ourselves to strawberry shortcake while there.


----------



## Apple fanboy

People rave about strawberries, but I've always preferred a raspberry.

Tip run first thing. Then spent the day gardening. Didn't do my back any favours ripping out a tree.

Then a trip for our monthly take away. Fish and chip van in the next village every Saturday. Now watching the Wales match. Not going well though for them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> People rave about strawberries, but I've always preferred a raspberry.
> 
> Tip run first thing. Then spent the day gardening. Didn't do my back any favours ripping out a tree.
> 
> Then a trip for our monthly take away. Fish and chip van in the next village every Saturday. Now watching the Wales match. Not going well though for them.




Ah, yes.

Now, I will admit that I really like - nay, love - strawberries, but, yes, agreed re raspberries: Actually, I absolutely adore raspberries.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, yes.
> 
> Now, I will admt that I really like - nay, love - strawberries, but, yes, agreed re raspberries: Actually, I absolutely adore raspberries.



They used to grow in our garden as a child. My mother would make a mose that was equal parts raspberries, evaporated milk and sugar. Served with shortbread. Yum. 
No wonder I was such a fat kid!


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> Gonna hit the pool, fortunately it’s indoors, then try to get the courage to do some things in the oven also known as the back yard.




My idea of a hot day is anything over 75ºF.   We're about to have a two-day heat wave with temps in the 80s, so whatever's in the yard will be cooking on its own for the duration,  except for geraniums in the windowboxes, on which I'll take pity and supply water.  I've stocked up on cucumbers and tomatoes to eat while the sun tries to bake the neighborhood.   Iced tea w/ lemon is a favorite though,  and I do forget to make that except when it gets really hot outdoors.  At least this time I did remember also to buy lemons.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> My idea of a hot day is anything over 75ºF.   We're about to have a two-day heat wave with temps in the 80s, so whatever's in the yard will be cooking on its own for the duration,  except for geraniums in the windowboxes, on which I'll take pity and supply water.  I've stocked up on cucumbers and tomatoes to eat while the sun tries to bake the neighborhood.   Iced tea w/ lemon is a favorite though,  and I do forget to make that except when it gets really hot outdoors.  At least this time I did remember also to buy lemons.




Ah, now, to my (sun starved eye, and body), a temperature reading of 75F (24C) - in the absence of excess humidity - is close to utter perfection.........


----------



## Deleted member 199

lizkat said:


> My idea of a hot day is anything over 75ºF.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> My idea of a hot day is anything over 75ºF.   We're about to have a two-day heat wave with temps in the 80s, so whatever's in the yard will be cooking on its own for the duration,  except for geraniums in the windowboxes, on which I'll take pity and supply water.  I've stocked up on cucumbers and tomatoes to eat while the sun tries to bake the neighborhood.   Iced tea w/ lemon is a favorite though,  and I do forget to make that except when it gets really hot outdoors.  At least this time I did remember also to buy lemons.




Ah upstate New York , loved it. We have some whiny friends from Minnesota crying like babies when it hit 90F recently. We just laugh at them. 


Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, now, to my (sun starved eye, and body), a temperature reading of 75F (24C) - in the absence of excess humidity - is close to utter perfection.........



The most perfect summer ever was 75F in Minnesota, but in Texas at 80F and low humidity, that‘s wonderful too. I forget which year around the late 1980s, where we had an amazingly cool summer, highs in the mid 70s. I think a volcano had gone off somewhere in Asia. My wife watches a lot of Gardeners World and is very envious of UK weather.


----------



## Clix Pix

We are just coming off the most delightful cool spell but today is definitely taking us up the temperature ladder and worse, up the humidity ladder as well.  it's the darned humidity which gets me more than the heat......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> We are just coming off the most delightful cool spell but today is definitely taking us up the temperature ladder and worse, up the humidity ladder as well.  it's the darned humidity which gets me more than the heat......




Agree re humidity; when I write that I like heat, and warmth, I mean, of course, dry heat.......


----------



## fooferdoggie

rocking my new Keens finally get some that are colorful at size 14 I way end up with the ugly colors.


----------



## DT

Thursday, I __finally__ tended to the new ride, ducked out between storms.   Washed/dry, let it get really dry really thoroughly in the garage overnight.  Friday I started polishing it, finished up very early this morning and while the sun was actually out, snapped a few pics, I'll just toss up one for fun:


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Now, I will admit that I really like - nay, love - strawberries, but, yes, agreed re raspberries: Actually, I absolutely adore raspberries.



I pretty much love all berries: strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries….


fooferdoggie said:


> rocking my new Keens finally get some that are colorful at size 14 I way end up with the ugly colors.



I would totally wear those!


----------



## Alli

We went to the movies again this afternoon. This time to see F9. Gotta admit I preferred last week’s The Hitman’s Wife’s Bodyguard, but F9 was true to the franchise, even if they did go way over the top this time.


----------



## DT

Then we, again, ++finally++, removed the top from the Jeep, since if we need to drive in the rain, or do something where we want to stay fully environmentally controlled, we've got the Tesla 

So top off, headed down to the point for a few hours, left before a typhoon hit   Everyone was a chit-chatty today, especially about the car and umbrella holder, hahahaha.

Got home, finished up a little more paint (trimming), now some steaks and portobellos with blue cheese (still on our burn ...)


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> We went to the movies again this afternoon. This time to see F9. Gotta admit I preferred last week’s The Hitman’s Wife’s Bodyguard, but F9 was true to the franchise, even if they did go way over the top this time.




Ya it was crazy over the top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## User.45

Toddlers are assholes:










That's a flashlight with a glued flat end strap fallen off my desk.


----------



## DT

Strawberry > Blackberry > Raspberry

Science.

Come at me bro.





P_X said:


> Toddlers are assholes:
> 
> That's a flashlight with a glued flat end strap fallen off my desk.




Hahaha, OK, so wait, did it someone manage to fall off your desk into the sub like that, or is the first comment related to its, umm, "placement" 

You need this:



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Z967XT6/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_3F81ANPD4QY5SQ9WW2ZR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## fooferdoggie

its supposed to be around 115 today that's gonna such. we will go on a ride as soon as we have  breakfast do any running around go to our Chinese place then ride home and live in the bedroom with the AC.


----------



## Edd

Highs in the 90s for the next few days in NH. Wife wants outdoor brunch today which I’ll do but I’m not a fan of hot weather. In no universe would I move south of here. North or nothing. Thankfully it’s going down to the 50s at night later this week.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Edd said:


> Highs in the 90s for the next few days in NH. Wife wants outdoor brunch today which I’ll do but I’m not a fan of hot weather. In no universe would I move south of here. North or nothing. Thankfully it’s going down to the 50s at night later this week.



I will take 90 no big deal and give you our 115


----------



## Edd

fooferdoggie said:


> I will take 90 no big deal and give you our 115



Where you at? We often get humidity with heat. I lived in central CA for two years with months of triple digits but it was so damn dry I got used to it.


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> Strawberry > Blackberry > Raspberry
> 
> Science.
> 
> Come at me bro.



Where's the mulberry in all this?


----------



## DT

Yeah, it's pretty nice here today, humid as f*** ...


----------



## DT

Stephen.R said:


> Where's the mulberry in all this?




They can stand over there in the corner and think about what they've done.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> Highs in the 90s for the next few days in NH. Wife wants outdoor brunch today which I’ll do but I’m not a fan of hot weather. In no universe would I move south of here. North or nothing. Thankfully it’s going down to the 50s at night later this week.




I'd only move north or else even higher up...    

 I don't live far from Oneonta, and over there they don't call it "the city of hills" for nothing.  However, and unfortunately for them,  the hills are mostly all around it,  so most of the population basically lives in a bowl.  Those hills may capture winter in that season and freeze them up pretty much like over here,  but in summer they are a braising pan.  Here on the other side of one of those mountains, and up at about 2k feet above sea level, it's often ten degrees cooler, invariably less humid and almost always we get a breeze at nightfall until dawn.

Usually I somewhat envy my sister's weather up in Ithaca in their earlier spring season, but not after that:   the Finger Lakes area is flatter and more humid , they're also due to see mid 90s today and tomorrow. We are are about ten degrees cooler and with less humidity. 

Bliss is natural air conditioning after nightfall here. House seems to hold the cool pretty well as long as I close windows and draw shades at 5am.

Still I am looking forward to midweek when our high temps are forecast to return to low or mid 70s....


----------



## JamesMike

I put the Czech/Netherlands match on hold to watch the US Olympic 5,000 meters finals from Eugene, Oregon. The temp is 95° F on the track! It will make it interesting.

Paul Chelimo wins!


----------



## Clix Pix

87° and climbing here, with high humidity which makes it feel much hotter and more uncomfortable -- like 95!.  Thank goodness for A/C!    I think I would do fine in the heat but the humidity gets me every time......


----------



## fooferdoggie

Edd said:


> Where you at? We often get humidity with heat. I lived in central CA for two years with months of triple digits but it was so damn dry I got used to it.



portland oregon. we left on our ride this morning at 84 degrees got back at 97 the pavement on the bike path was 108 in places. average temp omni my bike computer was 93


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> Yeah, it's pretty nice here today, humid as f*** ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 6338



I’ll see your daytime 84/29 @ 75% and raise you a 1:30am 77/25 @ 98%, followed by… this forecast (in f because I know metric is challenging for you lot )


If you need me I’ll be working on a big batch of ball soup.


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> portland oregon. we left on our ride this morning at 84 degrees got back at 97 the pavement on the bike path was 108 in places. average temp omni my bike computer was 93



Did you know it was gonna get that hot and go anyway? Follow up question, if the answer is yes:


----------



## fooferdoggie

Stephen.R said:


> Did you know it was gonna get that hot and go anyway? Follow up question, if the answer is yes:
> 
> View attachment 6347



ya but weather predictions in portland are not usually al that accurate.


----------



## Pumbaa

fooferdoggie said:


> ya but weather predictions in portland are not usually al that accurate.



Especially now, given how many times Portland has been completely burnt to the ground by BLM and Auntie Fa.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Especially now, given how many times Portland has been completely burnt to the ground by BLM and Auntie Fa.



Is that why it was so hot? @fooferdoggie actually rode through a BLM arson attack and didn’t even realise.


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> Is that why it was so hot? @fooferdoggie actually rode through a BLM arson attack and didn’t even realise.



Sounds very much like a typical Republican boogeyman; Competent and powerful enough to burn entire cities to the ground with ease, but incompetent and weak and can’t even make @fooferdoggie notice…


----------



## Pumbaa

Just chillin’, munching away on even more delicious strawberries, watching some Euro 2020, first Netherlands-Czechia and now Belgium-Portugal.

Can‘t say “all good” though. Found out that one of the nice employees at my local supermarket is “getting fired” after three years. Sad. He feels like it is due to racism. Sadder. Stayed a while extra in the aisle and let the guy vent a bit.


----------



## MEJHarrison

fooferdoggie said:


> its supposed to be around 115 today that's gonna such. we will go on a ride as soon as we have  breakfast do any running around go to our Chinese place then ride home and live in the bedroom with the AC.




I heard last week the all-time high ever for Portland was 107.  This is nuts.  It's not even hot season yet.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we were not hungry yet when we got home. lucky as we broke out in massive sweat and our cycling clothes were soaked. so we leave about noon to the Chinese restaurant that finally has indoor dining its only about 2.5 miles away get there and they are closed because of the heat.
just checked the pavement still 154. checked our front door the part I the sun is 192 the shade part is 130 its 106 in the shade.


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> I’ll see your daytime 84/29 @ 75% and raise you a 1:30am 77/25 @ 98%, followed by… this forecast (in f because I know metric is challenging for you lot )
> 
> View attachment 6345
> If you need me I’ll be working on a big batch of ball soup.



That looks very much like our typical summer weather. Make sure you put on your SCUBA gear prior to leaving the house.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> That looks very much like our typical summer weather. Make sure you put on your SCUBA gear prior to leaving the house.



I'd be living in the shower with the taps set on cool...  and running up one heck of a water bill.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> I pretty much love all berries: strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries….
> 
> I would totally wear those!



I’ve mentioned it before, after coming in sweaty from the yard, try this smoothy (no milk).

Into the blender, one frozen banana, 1 frozen plum, peach, or nectarine (pits removed before freezing), 3 large frozen Strawberries, a squirt of lemon juice, some amount of refridgerated water, blend and sweeten to taste (I use Stevia sweetner). The banana is a must because it gives  the blend body.

You can make this without the frozen fruit, you still might need some water, but mostly you need some amount of ice cubes.

And you could include raspberries or blue berries.


----------



## DT

JamesMike said:


> I put the Czech/Netherlands match on hold to watch the US Olympic 5,000 meters finals from Eugene, Oregon. The temp is 95° F on the track! It will make it interesting.
> 
> Paul Chelimo wins!




Did you watch any of the gymnastics the other night?  I'll swear those people have superpowers.


----------



## Alli

Huntn said:


> Into the blender, one frozen banana, 1 frozen plum, peach, or nectarine (pits removed before freezing), 3 large frozen Strawberries, a squirt of lemon juice, some amount of refridgerated water, blend and sweeten to taste (I use Stevia sweetner). The banana is a must because it gives the blend body.



You can also add in a dollop of unflavored Greek yogurt.


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> You can also add in a dollop of unflavored Greek yogurt.



I tend to dislike the dairy taste of purchased smoothies, so I avoid the yogurt, but  the good thing with home made, you have control regarding how much. I have been known to add a jigger of Peach or Plum Brandy  to the mixture.


----------



## JamesMike

DT said:


> Did you watch any of the gymnastics the other night?  I'll swear those people have superpowers.



Oh yes! Simone is the best, she did not have her 'A' game yesterday, but she is still good.


----------



## DT

So the vehicle plan is work exactly how I had hoped!

Jeep keeps the roof off most of the time, great for when you want that fresh air, open sky, for accessing the "4x4 only" areas of the beach, for a run up to Lowes where it's much easier to load up.  Will be nice in spring and fall, (especially the latter) when it's cool _and_ dry.

But like yesterday, when it was hot and steamy and we were going out, nobody wants that, we need a fully controlled environment and a roof when there's a threat of rain.  *boom*  The new sedan


----------



## JamesMike

Swiss upset France!  It was an excellent match ending in penalty kicks and the Swiss goalie coming through.


----------



## Clix Pix

I am cheering on  the amazing Simone Biles and the outstanding American Gymnastics team and I'm also cheering on our very own local girl, Katie Ledecky, born and raised in the Maryland suburbs of DC and a multi-medal winner at the Olympics and world championships.....that girl is an absolute wonder in a swimming pool!    Our swim team this Olympics is very strong, with Katie in the forefront.   Those are the two sports which I will be following most closely at the Tokyo Olympics.


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I am cheering on  the amazing Simone Biles and the American Gymnastics team and I'm also cheering on our very own local girl, Katie Ledecky, born and raised in the Maryland suburbs of DC and a multi-medal winner at the Olympics and world championships.....that girl is an absolute wonder in a swimming pool!    Our swim team this Olympics is very strong, with Katie in the forefront.   Those are the two sports which I will be following most closely at the Tokyo Olympics.



I watched the American trials yesterday and Biles is simply amazing, she's literally taken the olympics to a new level. You are also seeing male gymnasts now using her signature moves in their routines now as well, that's got to be a great feeling for her.


----------



## Clix Pix

She is just absolutely stunning and indeed has moved the sport of Gymnastics to a whole new level, and, yes, the Olympics as well.  Right now she has at least one particular gymnastics strategic move/series of moves, whatever they call it --  named for her and I think that if she uses a couple of the new ones she's perfected over the past year or two when she's at the Olympics that they, too, will be named for her as well.   Watching Simone Biles in action is absolutely breathtaking, time after time after time.   She's one for the record books and then some!   Just an astonishingly gifted athlete and artistic gymnast.......


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> You can also add in a dollop of unflavored Greek yogurt.




I've pretty much settled on a bag of frozen banana chunks (homegrown mostly - frozen because ERR_TOO_MANY_BANANAS), a cup of "0% fat" (how is that even possible?), relatively low sugar yoghurt, a spoon of honey and milk. If the bananas were over-ripe before freezing, I'll generally reduce or omit the honey.

Swapping the banana for frozen mango (also home grown, they ripened too quickly and I didn't get to eat them in time) is quite interesting too. 

A couple of years ago we made faux banana ice cream essentially the same way, just with a lot less milk, and then re-freeze for a bit. Was quite good actually.


----------



## Huntn

Stephen.R said:


> I've pretty much settled on a bag of frozen banana chunks (homegrown mostly - frozen because ERR_TOO_MANY_BANANAS), a cup of "0% fat" (how is that even possible?), relatively low sugar yoghurt, a spoon of honey and milk. If the bananas were over-ripe before freezing, I'll generally reduce or omit the honey.
> 
> Swapping the banana for frozen mango (also home grown, they ripened too quickly and I didn't get to eat them in time) is quite interesting too.
> 
> A couple of years ago we made faux banana ice cream essentially the same way, just with a lot less milk, and then re-freeze for a bit. Was quite good actually.



I’ll assume your frozen bananas are peeled before freezing.  The thing about bananas they have a limited shelf life even when frozen, only lasting a month maybe 2 before they an unappealing brown.


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> Swapping the banana for frozen mango (also home grown, they ripened too quickly and I didn't get to eat them in time) is quite interesting too.



Considering my sweet tooth, I find mango too sweet. However, I have been known to use a small amount to replace any kind of other sweetener.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Huntn said:


> I’ll assume your frozen bananas are peeled before freezing.  The thing about bananas they have a limited shelf life even when frozen, only lasting a month maybe 2 before they an unappealing brown.



Heh they’re peeled this time around yes.

only made that mistake once.

and yes they do go weird after a while - we had some from ages ago in the _other_ freezer we don’t use much. Despite being frozen they still somehow managed to become… less solid and individual. However Based on what we’ve seen here they seem to last several months at least. The current lot went in around April after I ripened bunch-zilla in the shed, and show no signs of deteriorating yet.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> Considering my sweet tooth, I find mango too sweet. However, I have been known to use a small amount to replace any kind of other sweetener.




I think I’d get sick of them if I had a more consistent/regular supply - I don’t actually get that many here, despite probably a dozen trees on the property. Most of them get eaten by my wife/her family while still green


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> I think I’d get sick of them if I had a more consistent/regular supply - I don’t actually get that many here, despite probably a dozen trees on the property. Most of them get eaten by my wife/her family while still green



Do you do the avocados mashed with milk like they do in Guam?


----------



## Apple fanboy

A thoroughly enjoyable night of football for me. Can't believe we actually beat Germany at a tournament. 

Other than that work and exercising. In other words the usual!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> Do you do the avocados mashed with milk like they do in Guam?



….

come again?

No. I do not mix avocados with dairy unless I happen to be making pasta sauce. 

I have heard of my SIL having avocado smoothies (but I don’t think they include milk here) and our non-smoothie use of them (in salad, in sushi, in hamburgers/ sammiches, or whatever) was somewhat unknown to eg MIL.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> Swiss upset France!  It was an excellent match ending in penalty kicks and the Swiss goalie coming through.



Agreed: An amazing and quite astonishing match.

To my mind, the best day of the competition so far - two superb games.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Portland and I am sure the surrounding areas are canceling all fireworks this year.  Now there were few professional shows this year but they are canceling personal fireworks too.


----------



## Pumbaa

fooferdoggie said:


> Portland and I am sure the surrounding areas are canceling all fireworks this year.  Now there were few professional shows this year but they are canceling personal fireworks too.



Cancel culture, fucking libs!

Joking aside, sounds like the obvious and right thing to do. Still, I’m sure plenty of people will complain about this decision, how it infringes on their rights (to set Portland on fire? Isn’t _that_ ironic?)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Considering my sweet tooth, I find mango too sweet. However, I have been known to use a small amount to replace any kind of other sweetener.




Have you ever tried sprinkling salt (rather than sugar) on mango (or, watermelon)?

This was recommended to me by Afghan colleagues (who informed me that they had learned it in Pakistani refugee camps) but it is delicious.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pumbaa said:


> Cancel culture, fucking libs!
> 
> Joking aside, sounds like the obvious and right thing to do. Still, I’m sure plenty of people will complain about this decision, how it infringes on their rights (to set Portland on fire? Isn’t _that_ ironic?)



the problem is it just happened right after fireworks stands opened they maybe opened a few days ago.  going to the big fireworks shows in portland is a hassle the traffic is crazy and it takes forever to get home. last year we had the tandem and it was like cool we can get there and back but nope they were canceled so we rode around and watched others set them off.  Now none at all.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Scepticalscribe said:


> Have you ever tried sprinkling salt (rather than sugar) on mango (or, watermelon)?
> 
> This was recommended to me by Afghan colleagues (who informed me that they had learned it in Pakistani refugee camps) but it is delicious.




Another fun salt trick is it's supposed to reduce the bitterness of things like coffee.  I don't drink coffee, but I've heard it works.  According to Alton Brown, the salt blocks the bitter taste-bud receptors on the tongue or something like that (it's been a few years).

And of course, it enhances the flavor of things like watermelon as you mentioned.  And that I have tried and it's outstanding!


----------



## DT

Early trip to the UPS store (we usually use USPS, but this was an Amazon return), hit up the DMV to cancel the old tag<>car record (hahaha, it took < 3 minutes, walked in, got number, didn't make it to the seats, it was 8:20a, technically 10 minutes before they open).

Then a doc appt follow up, at the wrong office, it wasn't me, I even verified this was a different office, glad I got there super early, as I was able to make it to the correct office, almost on time (Tesla Powa! )  Now I just have a sweet scar.

Speaking of the Tesla, kind of the first "regular use" sort of day, and it was superb, quiet, quick, stellar audio, and I just grinned when I passed the $3.65/g gas stations )

Wrote a bit of code, helped the startup with some planning, and finished up the bedroom paint!  We also ordered new blinds today for that room - specifically custom roman shades.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> Have you ever tried sprinkling salt (rather than sugar) on mango (or, watermelon)?
> 
> This was recommended to me by Afghan colleagues (who informed me that they had learned it in Pakistani refugee camps) but it is delicious.



The local vendors add a little salt to watermelon frappes here.


----------



## Edd

Boating today, off the coast. We’re still not traveling so we diverted those usual funds to learn about it. I went in cold and had a few lessons. I’m still nervous prior to going out. It’s a boat club we’re using, so pretty hassle free.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Have you ever tried sprinkling salt (rather than sugar) on mango (or, watermelon)?



My dad used to put salt on his watermelon. No clue where he picked that up. As much as I like salt, I just like my watermelon the way Mother Nature presents it.


MEJHarrison said:


> Another fun salt trick is it's supposed to reduce the bitterness of things like coffee. I don't drink coffee, but I've heard it works. According to Alton Brown, the salt blocks the bitter taste-bud receptors on the tongue or something like that (it's been a few years).



Back in the days when we used a percolator, I would throw salt in on top of the coffee grounds to smooth out the flavor. Then they invented better coffee makers, and improved coffee in general.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Have you ever tried sprinkling salt (rather than sugar) on mango (or, watermelon)?
> 
> This was recommended to me by Afghan colleagues (who informed me that they had learned it in Pakistani refugee camps) but it is delicious.




Along with the natural water and sugar in the melon, a bit of salt helps keep electrolytes in balance in the heat.


----------



## DT

Fiddling around / nerding out, over this ...









						Smart(?) Home Tech
					

It seems that we are embarking upon home ownership (again), and I want to install smart vents for our system. Does anybody have any experience with  Flair https://flair.co/pages/ecobee-smart-vents or Keen https://keenhome.io/pages/how-it-works ?  With the kids I desire much more significant temp...




					talkedabout.com


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> Fiddling around / nerding out, over this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart(?) Home Tech
> 
> 
> It seems that we are embarking upon home ownership (again), and I want to install smart vents for our system. Does anybody have any experience with  Flair https://flair.co/pages/ecobee-smart-vents or Keen https://keenhome.io/pages/how-it-works ?  With the kids I desire much more significant temp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com




What will you do during the robot uprising when all those 'smart' devices turn on you?

Oh wait. You'll probably be leading the uprising.


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> *What will you do during the robot uprising when all those 'smart' devices turn on you?*
> 
> Oh wait. You'll probably be leading the uprising.



Death to all humans, I don't see any other way.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> Death to all humans, I don't see any other way.



Well that's one way to "own the libs" I guess.


----------



## DT

Stephen.R said:


> Well that's one way to "own the libs" I guess.




Well, the "other" party sure as hell aren't robots, but they're not human either, more like rodents, so I'm not sure where they'll land post-Robo_Apocalypse ...


----------



## Pumbaa

Stephen.R said:


> What will you do during the robot uprising when all those 'smart' devices turn on you?



That’s why you should add a “please” when ordering your digital assistants around. That way you can at least hope they kill you politely during the uprising.


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> Well, the "other" party sure as hell aren't robots, but they're not human either, more like rodents, so I'm not sure where they'll land post-Robo_Apocalypse ...



I think that's a little unfair. People keep rodents, even rats, as pets. I don't wanna insult any creatures here, but wink wink, nudge nudge:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1259903870509166592/


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> That’s why you should add a “please” when ordering your digital assistants around. That way you can at least hope they kill you politely during the uprising.




Hahaha, that's why I gently release spiders outside, in case it's the end comes by way of Giant Telepathic Spiders ...


----------



## DT

Definitely watching this tonight!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1410210273726713858/


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Definitely watching this tonight!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1410210273726713858/



Funny this came up, we just watched it again 2 days ago. This one has withstood the test of time, just as funny and awesome now as it was when I was a kid.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Willy Wonka rocks, superb movie.

Bought organic milk, and organic double cream, butter, and sparkling mineral water today.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> My dad used to put salt on his watermelon. No clue where he picked that up. As much as I like salt, I just like my watermelon the way Mother Nature presents it.
> 
> Back in the days when we used a percolator, I would throw salt in on top of the coffee grounds to smooth out the flavor. Then they invented better coffee makers, and improved coffee in general.




I'm not a watermelon fan myself but I do remember my father and others putting salt on their slices of watermelon.....  my mother preferred hers plain and I just didn't and still don't care for it at all, although I understand that it is quite refreshing on a hot summer's day....


----------



## Clix Pix

My day was hot outdoors so I went out only sporadically and never got to the pool at all because I was keeping my friend,  the landlord of the unit below mine, appraised as to what was going on in her unit as her tenant had notified her that he'd be out on June 30th, the place all cleaned and so on.....      Over the past year there had been problems with this tenant  -- I had the distinct displeasure of smelling his cigarette smoke during the winter months and even after he was told to stop, that this was violating the lease agreement, he continued, both inside and out on the deck until he was ordered to stop that as well.  Other situations came up along the way, too, and it was clear by his general behavior and demeanor that a condominium community was just really not the right living environment for him.    Money was an issue and once he stopped paying his rent the landlord didn't hesitate to take action and serve notice on him.   Coincidentally, it seems as though he  stopped paying rent at just about the time he started driving a different vehicle than the big Jeep he had been using.....not too hard to do the math there and figure that maybe he decided that paying for his different car (not a new one, a modest used Honda Civic sedan) was preferable to paying rent for a tiny apartment in a community where it was pretty clear a lot of people weren't exactly fond of him.   Whatever.....  Apparently he somehow managed to score a different place to live and has now, thankfully, has moved on.  HOORAY!!!!!

Once he was gone the landlord, the president of the condo HOA and I took a look at the apartment and it was a relief to see that the place looked pretty well cleared out and cleaned up, although there will still need to be a thorough cleaning, of course, plus some repairs and a full repainting.    Since earlier while out on the boardwalk I had noticed that the deck looked pretty messy and there was junk on the deck table, etc., we were concerned that the inside of the place was also not cleared out or cleaned, but this afternoon the tenant and some other men came in and did the job, got it all cleared out.  Whew, in 94° heat, not a great time to be having to do that kind of thing, especially hauling trash bags to the dumpster and things to the recycling area.....

So between that, doing a few odds-and-ends around here and also paying a few bills online as it's now end-of-one-month and beginning-of-the-next one it seemed as though today was rather busy!


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> That’s why you should add a “please” when ordering your digital assistants around. That way you can at least hope they kill you politely during the uprising.



I live in constant fear of Skynet going online, so I always tell Alexa please and thank you.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I live in constant fear of Skynet going online, so I always tell Alexa please and thank you.



You and me both! Love that Alexa responds to “Thank you!”. There is still hope for humanity!


----------



## Deleted member 199

The only real thing of any importance done in this house today was toasting some croissants with ham/cheese/tomato... wait no not that, the other thing: my wife got a message from the local private hospital, saying those who had already registered their interest (i.e. us) have 5 days to pre-pay for vaccinations before they open it up to anyone who wants it. They're still saying they expect to do vaccinations around October, and they'll offer refunds if for some reason they can't do it by December.

Given the alternatives here, there was zero hesitation making that payment.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> You and me both! Love that Alexa responds to “Thank you!”. There is still hope for humanity!



I particularly like when she responds with “you bet!”


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I particularly like when she responds with “you bet!”



I've been saying that to my boss for years, he'll call me at 9:00 PM (Eric, I need you to get back with client so and so right away!) You bet, I always say. Feels like Alexa has robbed that from me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paid a fleeting visit to the city today for some food shopping.

Actually, earlier, I had phoned the French bakery, and, when I learned that they still had the bread I wanted (campagne baguette, rye bread), I asked them to hold some - or, put aside some - bread for me, which made a trip to the city inevitable.

So, I visited the French bakery (and I now have French bread for the week; some days, they are sold out by 9 a.m.).  And I bought a small lemon drizzle cake, (baked by the French bakery - embarrassingly, they do our classics better than we do) as well.

Next, was the Asian store (lemongrass, galangal, garlic, sambal oelek, rendang paste, ramen noodles, chilli peppers, aubergines, Japanese curry, miso paste, pak choi, coriander, lemons, and French onions).

Then, the cheesemonger's, where I purchased Roquefort, Bleu d'Auvergne, St Nectaire, mature Gruyère, aged, mature Comte, Torta del Casar, Delice de Bourgogne, and Camembert Rustique.

And pasta, mixed salad leaves, and Milano salami.

And, a few beers were also bought.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Scepticalscribe said:


> galangal



OOOO. Making Tom Kah Gai?

There is definitely some food I will miss when we leave here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> OOOO. Making Tom Kah Gai?
> 
> There is definitely some food I will miss when we leave here.




Forgot to mention that I also bought lime leaves.

In fact, I was prompted to do so by the proprietor.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Stephen.R said:


> OOOO. Making Tom Kah Gai?
> 
> There is definitely some food I will miss when we leave here.




Well, I have it in mind to prepare Tom Kah Gai, and Nasi Goreng over the coming few days.


----------



## User.191

Had my bi-annual review today - always fun when my VP puts down targets for me to achieve that are not only already being planned, but have been for months now!   

Another reason why him missing out on the weekly meetings we have the the other members of the BI group keeps on failing him.

Finally convinced him to at least have monthly meetings where we can go through the team backlog and actually learn what we're doing. "To be brutally honest [VP Name], you really have no idea what my team are even working on, and not that I want to be micro-managed, but I do feel you at least need to have at least a fucking clue so you can defend us the next time the business gets a hair up their ass and wants something tomorrow."

"I'll not argue with that one," was the reply. And just like that, monthly backlog meetings are now on the calendar and he's going to make more of an attempt to not skip out on the weekly BI meetings!

It's nice to be left alone and chart my own course - and I must be doing it right because I rarely if ever get challenged with anything I do, but it is nice when your boss knows just what the fuck it is you and your team actually work on!

We're the oddity in our IT department - he's in the face of all the other IT departments but just likes to leave me alone. Can be nice, but he needs an edukashawn!


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent a little time today shooting a few more photos of the condo unit beneath mine for the landlord -- thankfully a much more pleasant experience than the first time!   I also communed with what I have now learned are not just pretty plants growing and growing incredibly quickly, but are actually weeds, and notified the condo management company of the need for the landscaping folks to attend to that before the weeds take over the entire front "yard" of the building next door and worse, the weeds spread to the small "lawn" in front of my building.

After that started the usual beginning-of-a-new month process and preparing last month's files and folders for backup, set up new folders for this month's activities and also found some time to play with my new fisheye lens..... A storm interrupted things with lots of thunder and lightning so had to hurriedly shut down the computer, but I found other things to do while that was happening.  Next on the agenda is my evening meal, which will pretty much be a rerun (i.e., leftovers) of the meal from two nights ago.   And so my life goes.....


----------



## lizkat

Sorting through some screenshots of fabric samples trying to pick some out to edit and convert to wallpaper options for July on my XR.   That and my laptop are the only devices where I bother to switch up the wallpapers on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Alli

I’m picking up friends this afternoon and going downtown for a celebratory lunch. What am I celebrating? So glad you asked! I finally got all my approvals from the IRB (Institutional Review Board) to do my research.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> I’m picking up friends this afternoon and going downtown for a celebratory lunch. What am I celebrating? So glad you asked! I finally got all my approvals from the IRB (Institutional Review Board) to do my research.



Congrats. What is your research about?


----------



## User.45

This week I finally finished with 11 years of postgrad medical training (PhD, residency, fellowship). Even though I hit my average 3-4 papers/year average, the past year has been the least productive and I fell short on a lot of projects I've always been able to deliver on before. But it was also most challenging year in all levels and I can't complain, got my dream position, my family is healthy and I get to get a 2-month vacation before diving deep into reshaping my field. Despite my grievances, there's one thing I really like about America, the attitude towards complainers like me. Throughout my professional experience here, when I complained almost nobody ever told me to STFU. They asked me "What do you want to do about it?" And when I told and showed they promoted me over and over again. Despite my deep love for the European lifestyle this never would have worked like that over there.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> I’m picking up friends this afternoon and going downtown for a celebratory lunch. What am I celebrating? So glad you asked! I finally got all my approvals from the IRB (Institutional Review Board) to do my research.



Our IRB shut down with COVID completely. My non-interventional study took 9 months to get through...Now I have a clinical trial that also took like 7 months to push through but I think we'll get approval this month. So big congrats. The speed of IRB only compares to the velocity of giant sequoias.


----------



## Deleted member 199

P_X said:


> This week I finally finished with 11 years of postgrad medical training (PhD, residency, fellowship).



That is great, congratulations. What have you specialised in?


----------



## User.45

Stephen.R said:


> That is great, congratulations. What have you specialised in?



I'm a brain doc with a twist.


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> Congrats. What is your research about?



Parent Engagement, Distance Learning, and Covid: A Phenomenological Study. Which means I’ll be interviewing parents to relate their lived experience.


P_X said:


> Our IRB shut down with COVID completely. My non-interventional study took 9 months to get through...Now I have a clinical trial that also took like 7 months to push through but I think we'll get approval this month. So big congrats. The speed of IRB only compares to the velocity of giant sequoias.



Damn! It actually took the school system a month to approve my request. The university gave me approval in 4 days. I’ll be doing all my interviews on Zoom for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Parent Engagement, Distance Learning, and Covid: A Phenomenological Study. Which means I’ll be interviewing parents to relate their lived experience.
> 
> Damn! It actually took the school system a month to approve my request. The university gave me approval in 4 days. I’ll be doing all my interviews on Zoom for a multitude of reasons.



Oh, here they are making sure I'm not running the Tuskegee Experiment over again...


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> Oh, here they are making sure I'm not running the Tuskegee Experiment over again...



And I understand that’s the basic point of having an IRB. It just seems overkill when the research involves using someone’s database or interviewing adults.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> And I understand that’s the basic point of having an IRB. It just seems overkill when the research involves using someone’s database or interviewing adults.



I did a survey amongst clinical trialists about perceived barriers...ZERO, absolutely ZERO protected health information shared, not even in an aggregated form... I was told to get an IRB approval before sharing it to a certain federal agency. It's literally IRB exempt by definition. So if I wanna publish it, I'll have to send it to the IRB so they can tell me it's IRB exempt.


----------



## DT

Recovering ...


----------



## fooferdoggie

went to the clinic to have my finger that I ran through my router table checked and the stitches removed. it is still pretty ugly looking. the stitches were for internal things the skin had to close on its own as it was mostly missing. 6 stitches and it is doing well. it needs to start drying now. I can take the bandages off and take a shower with it then let it dry and wrap it up again. first time I have been able to wash my hand in 3 weeks.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on out first group bike ride a tandem group ride. we sure got the looks 6 tandems going by gets peoples attention.


----------



## User.191

Trying out a roast chicken in my brand new Instant Pot today.

Irony being that I'd normally do it in the oven, which is also brand new (after the last one died a couple of months ago).

Not that the oven won't come into play - the skin'll not crisp itself at the end so the broiler will be brought in at the end and I am roasting some veggies as well.


----------



## User.191

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> Trying out a roast chicken in my brand new Instant Pot today.
> 
> Irony being that I'd normally do it in the oven, which is also brand new (after the last one died a couple of months ago).
> 
> Not that the oven won't come into play - the skin'll not crisp itself at the end so the broiler will be brought in at the end and I am roasting some veggies as well.



Well, gosh darned it, that came out so well.

1 hour end to end for a 5lb (2.2kg) chicken that came out so well that the wings just fell off when I removed it from the broiler.

Well impressed and very happy with my first real use of our new Instant Pot!


----------



## SuperMatt

I went to a baseball game. America’s pastime on America’s birthday…


----------



## User.191

SuperBillionaire said:


> I went to a baseball game. America’s pastime on America’s birthday…



I used to go watch some Red's games - and they'd loose every one.

Oddly they'd barely do any better when I didn't go!

The Bengals seem to be competing with them for the "Cincinnati worst team" trophy. Least we have Cincinnati FC that's managing to at least keep their collective heads above water...


----------



## SuperMatt

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> I used to go watch some Red's games - and they'd loose every one.
> 
> Oddly they'd barely do any better when I didn't go!
> 
> The Bengals seem to be competing with them for the "Cincinnati worst team" trophy. Least we have Cincinnati FC that's managing to at least keep their collective heads above water...



2 years ago (or was it 3?) I was in Cincinnati for July 4, and went to a Reds game either 1 or 2 days before. The stadium seemed like quite an old building.


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperBillionaire said:


> I went to a baseball game. America’s pastime on America’s birthday…



I always just assumed baseball came about because the Americans watched the English playing cricket, and one of them said “you think *that’s* boring, hold my beer”…


----------



## fooferdoggie

we went on another tandem group ride. only got 29 miles today I am such a slacker. a title of 237 miles this week. riding through a big cemetery


----------



## SuperMatt

Stephen.R said:


> I always just assumed baseball came about because the Americans watched the English playing cricket, and one of them said “you think *that’s* boring, hold my beer”…



Unlike cricket, baseball games are usually over in 3 hours instead of 3 days. We like our boredom in smaller doses.


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperBillionaire said:


> Unlike cricket, baseball games are usually over in 3 hours instead of 3 days. We like our boredom in smaller doses.







__





						Limited overs cricket - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




but still. Slightly faster drying paint is still drying paint.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperBillionaire said:


> I went to a baseball game. America’s pastime on America’s birthday…



Hmm, that explains a lot. Once you glorify stealing bases, stealing elections is absolutely the next logical step.


----------



## User.191

SuperBillionaire said:


> 2 years ago (or was it 3?) I was in Cincinnati for July 4, and went to a Reds game either 1 or 2 days before. The stadium seemed like quite an old building.



It's new(ish). They imploded the old one way back in the early 2000's.

Not sure if it changed much regarding their ability to win much though...


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Hmm, that explains a lot. Once you glorify stealing bases, stealing elections is absolutely the next logical step.



And all this time I thought that meme was about a video game!


----------



## User.191

SuperBillionaire said:


> Unlike cricket, baseball games are usually over in 3 hours instead of 3 days. We like our boredom in smaller doses.



At least cricket's an easy game to understand...


You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out. 

When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game


----------



## Deleted member 199

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> At least cricket's an easy game to understand...
> 
> 
> You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
> 
> When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game



All this talk of men going in and out is getting a bit much for me.


----------



## MEJHarrison

https://www.eetimes.com/bill-bryson-on-cricket/


----------



## hulugu

I went on vacation.

We went to visit friends and family in Colorado and New Mexico. Went fly-fishing, and lake swimming. Ate a lot of good food, hiked deep into the woods. We celebrated my son's birthday, and to celebrate we had a taco piñata full of candy that flew out into the grass. 

We then went to Santa Fe, New Mexico and ate a serious amount of candy from Señor Murphy's, and probably our bodyweight in green chili.


----------



## DT

@hulugu Hahaha, I originally read that as a piñata full of tacos, I was like, "Holy hell, how have I not experienced this !!!"


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> @hulugu Hahaha, I originally read that as a piñata full of tacos, I was like, "Holy hell, how have I not experienced this !!!"



Sounds like a fun birthday party…


----------



## Pumbaa

Went through and emptied a couple of boxes from back when we cleared our late mother’s house.

I’m happy to say that I finally got the new facts about marijuana (propaganda booklet anno 1970).



Sneak peek:


----------



## DT

Oh, that's pretty amazing, hahaha, yeah, the kids and their dope.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just finished several hours of French (my class, which ran over time, but was good, intense and interesting).

And now, I have just opened a bottle of wine.


----------



## Alli

Went to Publix today. Decided that baked potatoes were in order for dinner.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> @hulugu Hahaha, I originally read that as a piñata full of tacos, I was like, "Holy hell, how have I not experienced this !!!"




Hah! 

Messy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just finished several hours of French (my class, which ran over time, but was good, intense and interesting).
> 
> And now, I have just opened a bottle of wine.



A French bottle of wine I trust?

Lying in bed listening to the rain. It’s due to rain every day this week. Naturally I’m on a weeks holiday! Bloody typical. Probably be record breaking temperatures next week!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> A French bottle of wine I trust?
> 
> Lying in bed listening to the rain. It’s due to rain every day this week. Naturally I’m on a weeks holiday! Bloody typical. Probably be record breaking temperatures next week!




Actualy, a robust white wine from Chile.

But, French in style....

And yes, raining here, too....that soft, summer style of sibilant downpour.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> Hah!
> 
> Messy.




The meat!  The cheese!  The lettuce!  THE HUMANITY!

Though still better than those tripe piñatas we have down here in the South ...


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> @hulugu Hahaha, I originally read that as a piñata full of tacos, I was like, "Holy hell, how have I not experienced this !!!"




You really need to bring that into existence.


----------



## DT

thekev said:


> You really need to bring that into existence.




Tacos, burritos, they just need to be individually wrapped 

Hahaha, wow, in my "youth" we'd blow through Taco Bell to gear up for the evening, I'd get like 20 tacos, cheap, didn't get mushy, easy to re-heat, it was like a magic bag, I'd keep reaching in all night, and *poof*, pull out __another__ taco.


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> Tacos, burritos, they just need to be individually wrapped
> 
> Hahaha, wow, in my "youth" we'd blow through Taco Bell to gear up for the evening, I'd get like 20 tacos, cheap, didn't get mushy, easy to re-heat, it was like a magic bag, I'd keep reaching in all night, and *poof*, pull out __another__ taco.




I'm not sure about Taco Bell, but I'm with you on the rest of it. Even today, I could probably eat 20 tacos. I'm not sure it would be a good idea though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Day two of my holiday. Weather is rubbish. Already thinking I’d be better off at work.


----------



## Alli

I’m off to school in a few to start recruiting participants for my study. Timing is so bad though since I leave for Florida next Tuesday and will be gone for two weeks.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Saw what I thought was a topless boy on the Hawthorne bridge when crossing it on my bike. But then she dropped  the dress she is holding down and I see nope not a boy. Except for one feature and dark nipples she looked like a boy and had the same curves. I guess drugs but who knows.  Not a curve in sight short hair and shaved down below completely


----------



## MEJHarrison

fooferdoggie said:


> Saw what I thought was a topless boy on the Hawthorne bridge when crossing it on my bike. But then she dropped  the dress she is holding down and I see nope not a boy. Except for one feature and dark nipples she looked like a boy and had the same curves. I guess drugs but who knows.  Not a curve in sight short hair and shaved down below completely




Gotta love our city!  At least she was on a bridge and not destroying a steak house.


----------



## fooferdoggie

MEJHarrison said:


> Gotta love our city!  At least she was on a bridge and not destroying a steak house.



I missed the nude bike ride but I see all the markings for the routeI debated on checking it out but my wife didn't to have to work that day so we did something else.


----------



## lizkat

SuperBillionaire said:


> Unlike cricket, baseball games are usually over in 3 hours instead of 3 days. We like our boredom in smaller doses.




I won't hear it!    Baseball is all grace and cleverness and daring and...  yeah sometimes scoreless after 14 innings can be a drag, OK...


----------



## MEJHarrison

fooferdoggie said:


> I missed the nude bike ride but I see all the markings for the routeI debated on checking it out but my wife didn't to have to work that day so we did something else.




I've never taken part myself or been around it.  I'm on the boring side of the river.


----------



## fooferdoggie

MEJHarrison said:


> I've never taken part myself or been around it.  I'm on the boring side of the river.



we have only seen it twice in all the years accidentally. we were up at boring yesterday on our tandem.  Now that could scare people couple of old farts naked on a tandem.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Had an early (for me) morning, went to immigration and got the yearly stamp to prove Im still a filthy foreigner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

A bit of exercise, a bit of gardening a bit of rain. Does seem to be the story of my weeks holiday. How terribly exciting!


----------



## hulugu

Across the street is a house that's been under-renovation for the last year, and so the feral cats have set up shop. This means we've got a few adolescent cats trying to eke out an existence in the neighborhood. And, this also means that my wife is feeding them, and I'm hoping we can get them into humane traps, so we can get them spayed/neutered and get their shots as part of a county-level program. 

Last night, a coyote was looping through the neighborhood, and happened on our clan of cats, and so he gave out his best—"Come're there's food" yips. 

So, I went out there, and yelled at him. My neighbor who was outside trying to clean out his car—he's got a car-sick toddler— thinks this is hilarious, because I scolded the coyote like a bad dog.


----------



## hulugu

lizkat said:


> I won't hear it!    Baseball is all grace and cleverness and daring and...  yeah sometimes scoreless after 14 innings can be a drag, OK...




I used to go to the college games and do homework in the stands. It was great. I'd get a little sun, get through the reading, and eat a hot-dog. I also like scoring games, using a system my uncle taught me.


----------



## Pumbaa

Got to hang out a bit with an old friend for the first time in like forever. His wife had left with the kids to visit her parents (and their pool) for a couple of days. Everybody wins!

Managed to order an AirTag 4 pack, 30% off. Now watching England-Denmark. Busy day. But good. Weather aside (hey, it is what it is).


----------



## fooferdoggie

a nice accidental ride to Powell butte  in PORTLAND OR. I meant to go to this mount tabor and I missed one turn (I guess I was on auto pilot to the bike path) then I forgot to turn again to get back on track so we decided to go up Powell butte. we took the smoother path but till roots and a few turns made it hards on the tandem. but we managed and made it to the top.


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> I won't hear it!    Baseball is all grace and cleverness and daring and...  yeah sometimes scoreless after 14 innings can be a drag, OK...




Don't worry, within a thousand years, they'll jazz it up.


----------



## User.191

Apple fanboy said:


> Day two of my holiday. Weather is rubbish. Already thinking I’d be better off at work.



You still holidaying in the UK? You should know by now surely that holiday weather in the UK is for shite...

I still remember the number of times the week before I'd go away it would he hot sunny weather, only for it to turn into a torrential downpour for the 7 days I was on holiday only to return when it brightened up again...


----------



## User.191

Reminded yesterday as to why I hate our developers. Ticket comes in on ZenDesk for "We need a Sql Server database of 10GB"

Er, OK, some details would be helpful like where, name, permissions, what's going to connect etc.

Jesus, would it kill people to think for a moment before creating these things?

I love my job...I love my job...


----------



## Alli

I’ve just completed my final plans for my trip next week. Saved myself over $1,000 when I discovered that I can easily take the train between each of my destinations in Florida! And there is nothing I prefer to taking the train. With the money I saved by taking the train I decided to get a fancy hotel my first night in Tampa so that my daughter doesn’t have to worry about me the following day. She’ll still pick me up at the airport when I arrive, but we’ll spend the evening downtown. I’m really getting excited!


----------



## Apple fanboy

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> You still holidaying in the UK? You should know by now surely that holiday weather in the UK is for shite...
> 
> I still remember the number of times the week before I'd go away it would he hot sunny weather, only for it to turn into a torrential downpour for the 7 days I was on holiday only to return when it brightened up again...



Its actually turned out better than forecast. But with Covid there is no option for travel (that I would consider)


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> I used to go to the college games and do homework in the stands. It was great. I'd get a little sun, get through the reading, and eat a hot-dog. I also like scoring games, using a system my uncle taught me.




Yeah, I love baseball, it's like going to park for a non-sporting event, you know, just to hang out, eat, drink, maybe hit up the batting cages ... oh there's a game going?  OK, sure, I'll watch for a while 

I've seen the Pirates play quite a few times, in fact, much of my pro sports experiences are in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Member 216

As a 10 year old I was very fortunate to attend many games at Jarry Park in Montreal during the first season of the Expos.  My grandfather worked for the main owner so I was able to sit in the first row behind Montreal's dugout.  Wonderful view and as I was within hearing range of all the players going to and from the batters box and the field, I was introduced to a great deal of colourful language.  

Those were simpler times.  I had a morning paper route in the suburbs and delivered to one of the teams pitchers.  He lived in a simple 3 bedroom row house like I did.  I attended games for a number of years but things were never the same after the team relocated to the cold sterile cement Olympic Stadium.


----------



## lizkat

thekev said:


> Don't worry, within a thousand years, they'll jazz it up.
> 
> View attachment 6788




One may have thought it past time to jazz up baseball after that 33-inning gig between two triple-A teams back in 1981. 









						Longest professional baseball game - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Edit:   in my youth I often bicycled up into Rochester from a northern suburb for AAA Red Wings games...  no one thought anything about kids doing stuff like that unsupervised back in the 50s!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> You still holidaying in the UK? You should know by now surely that holiday weather in the UK is for shite...
> 
> I still remember the number of times the week before I'd go away it would he hot sunny weather, only for it to turn into a torrential downpour for the 7 days I was on holiday only to return when it brightened up again...



"Shite".

Silly happy sigh.  

Now, that is one of my favourite adjectives for such things; somehow, it is more graphically emphatic in its descriptive power than "shit" can ever quite manage to be.


----------



## MEJHarrison

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> Reminded yesterday as to why I hate our developers. Ticket comes in on ZenDesk for "We need a Sql Server database of 10GB"
> 
> Er, OK, some details would be helpful like where, name, permissions, what's going to connect etc.
> 
> Jesus, would it kill people to think for a moment before creating these things?
> 
> I love my job...I love my job...




As a developer, don't think the problem is confined to you.  I get "the site is slow".  How slow?  Slower than what?  It looks fine to me.  Slow since when?  Or "The member can't see their claims".  Ok, which member and which claims?

For my own mental sanity, I've long since come to the conclusion that they know no more about my job than I do about theirs.  I've had to ask some dumb questions in my time, so I just send something super nice asking for more details.  It almost always goes very well.

Now the buttheads at the Help Desk on the other hand SHOULD know better.  I know because we've told them over and over what information we need in the ticket.  THEY should be asking the questions we've told them to ask and get those details in the ticket.  They _*should*_ know better.  And most of them do.  All except for "Sally". "Sally" has been with the help desk for years.  'Sally" is useless.  "Sally" is still around and no one knows why because there have been many complaints about "Sally" over the years, yet she's still putting in "The site is slow".  And "Sally" is NOT easy on the eyes, so it's certainly not _that_!

I feel your pain.


----------



## User.191

MEJHarrison said:


> As a developer, don't think the problem is confined to you.  I get "the site is slow".  How slow?  Slower than what?  It looks fine to me.  Slow since when?  Or "The member can't see their claims".  Ok, which member and which claims?
> 
> For my own mental sanity, I've long since come to the conclusion that they know no more about my job than I do about theirs.  I've had to ask some dumb questions in my time, so I just send something super nice asking for more details.  It almost always goes very well.
> 
> Now the buttheads at the Help Desk on the other hand SHOULD know better.  I know because we've told them over and over what information we need in the ticket.  THEY should be asking the questions we've told them to ask and get those details in the ticket.  They _*should*_ know better.  And most of them do.  All except for "Sally". "Sally" has been with the help desk for years.  'Sally" is useless.  "Sally" is still around and no one knows why because there have been many complaints about "Sally" over the years, yet she's still putting in "The site is slow".  And "Sally" is NOT easy on the eyes, so it's certainly not _that_!
> 
> I feel your pain.




One of our other Developers had never even heard of ZenDesk and how we use it (it's only been in production for 8 months now!) When I pointed out we've spoken about it enough times in our all hands staff meetings we have bi-weekly he responded with "I tend to zone out of those". 

So I mentioned that comment to our shared VP today - "this is what happens when people think they don't need to care about the business," was his response followed with "Yeah, let me speak to him about that."

He's also going to speak to the other dev about that ticket I mentioned yesterday thankfully...

I suppose I ask for too much: Having worn Management, Development, security, sys admin and Data hats during my ~35 year career I guess I try to think of everything before speaking and be cognizant of other folks needs. Folk today probably specialize in one small area and so just don't understand...?


----------



## Deleted member 199

MEJHarrison said:


> As a developer, don't think the problem is confined to you.  I get "the site is slow".  How slow?  Slower than what?  It looks fine to me.  Slow since when?  Or "The member can't see their claims".  Ok, which member and which claims?
> 
> For my own mental sanity, I've long since come to the conclusion that they know no more about my job than I do about theirs.  I've had to ask some dumb questions in my time, so I just send something super nice asking for more details.  It almost always goes very well.
> 
> Now the buttheads at the Help Desk on the other hand SHOULD know better.  I know because we've told them over and over what information we need in the ticket.  THEY should be asking the questions we've told them to ask and get those details in the ticket.  They _*should*_ know better.  And most of them do.  All except for "Sally". "Sally" has been with the help desk for years.  'Sally" is useless.  "Sally" is still around and no one knows why because there have been many complaints about "Sally" over the years, yet she's still putting in "The site is slow".  And "Sally" is NOT easy on the eyes, so it's certainly not _that_!
> 
> I feel your pain.






TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> One of our other Developers had never even heard of ZenDesk and how we use it (it's only been in production for 8 months now!) When I pointed out we've spoken about it enough times in our all hands staff meetings we have bi-weekly he responded with "I tend to zone out of those".
> 
> So I mentioned that comment to our shared VP today - "this is what happens when people think they don't need to care about the business," was his response followed with "Yeah, let me speak to him about that."
> 
> He's also going to speak to the other dev about that ticket I mentioned yesterday thankfully...
> 
> I suppose I ask for too much: Having worn Management, Development, security, sys admin and Data hats during my ~35 year career I guess I try to think of everything before speaking and be cognizant of other folks needs. Folk today probably specialize in one small area and so just don't understand...?




Back when I worked in support, I used to make a point of wearing this shirt, when visiting friends (and more importantly, family of friends):






Did. Not. Work.


I'm not saying that's why I moved first interstate, then to a different state, and then overseas..... but I'm also not _not_ saying that.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Stephen.R said:


> Did. Not. Work.




"Mom, I write software, I don't know why your network isn't working.  I'm not a networking guy.  Recheck all the connections, unplug it all and plug it in again, then call the tech support number.  That's all I can do.  If I drive all the way out there, I won't be able to do anything except help you find the tech support number."

More often than not, I ended up visiting my mother on those days.  20 seconds to say "this is the thing I was telling you to plug into the place" or some variation of that, an hour or two of visiting and another 30 minutes at the door saying "I really need to go mom".


----------



## Deleted member 199

MEJHarrison said:


> "Mom, I write software, I don't know why your network isn't working.  I'm not a networking guy.  Recheck all the connections, unplug it all and plug it in again, then call the tech support number.  That's all I can do.  If I drive all the way out there, I won't be able to do anything except help you find the tech support number."
> 
> More often than not, I ended up visiting my mother on those days.  20 seconds to say "this is the thing I was telling you to plug into the place" or some variation of that, an hour or two of visiting and another 30 minutes at the door saying "I really need to go mom".



… I guess I could have tried that… I’m not sure they’d remember my diploma says “network engineering” on it….

honestly the worst support wise were at work though - people would literally move their issued pc from one campus to another - then ring us up and ask us to make it work again when they fuck it up.

never mind that we’d then have to issue them a new one from the new campus pool and drive the old back where it came from. “They we’re just trying to help”.

There is a reason I got out of support pretty quickly.

it is still kind of crazy though how many developers whose work depends on the internet, don’t have a basic working knowledge of networking fundamentals


----------



## hulugu

Speaking of network problems: 

Over the last couple of days our internet connection has been shaky. Occasional stutters on Netflix, etc. So, I check and realize that I'm dropping packets, and pings are fast then slow. 

WTF? 

I just replaced the cable modem before we went on vacation because it quit working, so can't be that. Hmmm...let's look at the connection. I go out and discovered this asshole woodpecker's been trying to Glasgow kiss his way into our porch for termites—separate problem, yay!—and he's been using the cable line as a shelf. The little Woody has clawed through the cable. 

So, I patched that piece out, and now everything's zippy.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Stephen.R said:


> honestly the worst support wise were at work though - people would literally move their issued pc from one campus to another - then ring us up and ask us to make it work again when they fuck it up.




Early in my career, I'd ask what color their computer was.  Because if you asked them Mac or PC, more often than not, they didn't know.  But beige == Windows.  And I literally had a call where the computer didn't work.  I asked about the power cable multiple times.  Finally walked over to her office and of course it was unplugged.  And she just said "Oh, THAT power cord!  I thought you meant this other power cord".  I think it might have been the monitor that was plugged in.  Because why wouldn't the thing on the desk also power the box under it?



Stephen.R said:


> it is still kind of crazy though how many developers whose work depends on the internet, don’t have a basic working knowledge of networking fundamentals




That's me.  Web developer who knows just enough about the boring stuff to do my job and no more.  Back when I was a PC guy, I'd spend a month doing intensive research and know just what to buy, then build my own PC, then not even think about the guts of the machine till it was time to do a month of intensive research again a few years later.  But if I need it for my job, I know it or learn it.


----------



## Alli

I went to school on Tuesday so I could start recruiting participants for my study. So guess what else I did while I was there? Teach them how to clear cache on their browsers. <sigh> It’s like I never left.


----------



## Deleted member 199

I was woken up being asked to go "deal with" a snek across at MIL's house (not actually in her house... this time).

Looks like it was another green pit viper, but they're apparently very hard for mere mortals to identify properly anyway, so the outcome was pretty much inevitable.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I went to school on Tuesday so I could start recruiting participants for my study. So guess what else I did while I was there? Teach them how to clear cache on their browsers. <sigh> It’s like I never left.



I thought all teenage boys knew how to do that!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Stephen.R said:


> I was woken up being asked to go "deal with" a snek across at MIL's house (not actually in her house... this time).
> 
> Looks like it was another green pit viper, but they're apparently very hard for mere mortals to identify properly anyway, so the outcome was pretty much inevitable.



To clarify this, the outcome I meant was for the snek, not for anyone who came into proximity of it (here at least).

I previously relied on the 'bucket of water' method for dealing with geckos, but honesty the French revolutionary method has a lot of positives, and is probably the only practical solution for danger noodles. The 'lock' on the tool doesn't hold the jaws (of the catching tool) closed quite as tight as when it's gripped very tightly (i.e. by a hand), so the slightly looser hold may allow said danger noodle to wiggle free if left unattended, as would be the case when relying on the bucket method.


----------



## DT

This ...  





__





						QR Restaurant Menu
					





					imenupro.com


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> This ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QR Restaurant Menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imenupro.com




This all sounds good. 

I'm trying to get new reporter spun up with CMS (shakes fist at coders who built it!), and getting my ears lowered. 

Tonight is a meet-up of reporters at our favorite dive bar, and I've got to pack to take kiddo camping tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 199

hulugu said:


> getting my ears lowered



Say what?


----------



## hulugu

Stephen.R said:


> Say what?




Getting a haircut.


----------



## User.45

IRB finally improved an (industry) trial of mine. It only took like 8 months.:/


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Went through and emptied a couple of boxes from back when we cleared our late mother’s house.
> 
> I’m happy to say that I finally got the new facts about marijuana (propaganda booklet anno 1970).
> 
> View attachment 6688
> 
> Sneak peek:
> View attachment 6689



The Berkeley thing cracked me up. It's truly really very super liberal, LOL. Just search naked run Berkeley on youtube. The only video I've seen uncensored nudity on youtube like ever...and I've heard about this from an otherwise super shy friend who went there.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Wifey got a phone call from my regular barber this morning, asking if my/our sons hair is long enough to cut, because he's gonna shut up shop for a while, and he knew we're pretty much hermits _anyway_ so we're lower risk customers_. _There's no official closure in our province, but BKK & surrounding provinces will go back into curfew from Monday. 

It's still hard to believe how badly it's turning out here - at the end of October last year Thailand had 3.6K cases _total_ since January. 3.6K cases in 9 months. Yesterday was 9.3K cases in 24 hours.

So, I had a haircut slightly earlier than I'd expect.


And, this afternoon I tried to put the hedge trimmer back together with the new bearing that arrived... only to discover one of the carbon bushes has just shit the bed _while sitting on the shelf_.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> IRB finally improved an (industry) trial of mine. It only took like 8 months.:/



Good lord! I’m glad I’m in education and not medicine. 


Stephen.R said:


> It's still hard to believe how badly it's turning out here - at the end of October last year Thailand had 3.6K cases _total_ since January. 3.6K cases in 9 months. Yesterday was 9.3K cases in 24 hours.



I’m so sad to hear that. This thing is not going away any time soon.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> Good lord! I’m glad I’m in education and not medicine.
> 
> I’m so sad to hear that. This thing is not going away any time soon.



I mean, who could have possibly predicted that

(a) corrupt immigration/border police taking bribes to allow people in without any quarantining, or
(b) telling people it's fine for _millions_ of unvaccinated people to make cross-country trips to go see family for the traditional New Year during a pandemic _without requiring any quarantining on arrival; _would lead to a massive spike in infections?


The vaccination situation is frankly beyond ridiculous - literally the only positive in all of this, is that it's the first time I've read/heard about real across-the-board acknowledgment in society at large here, that corruption, nepotism and incompetence are _bad._


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> This all sounds good.



It was goddam delicious and their cocktails were amazing, let's see, we had:

BISCUIT AND BELLY **
Buttermilk biscuit (GF!) with braised pork belly, hot sauce honey, Lil Moo cheese, fancy mustard, and Bourbon-Apple Butter. You could easily make this your main meal, but it's more fun to share!

FRIED GREEN TOMATOES
Cornmeal-dusted fried green tomatoes served over spinach with green tomato relish, house-herbed ricotta, and basil aioli

'N GRITS**
Choice of blackened Fresh Catch, FL shrimp or tofu over creamy goat's cheese + Congaree and Penn purple rice grits, topped with ginger-passionfruit reduction, Citrus Cucumber Salsa and house queso fresco.

'N WAFFLES **
Slow smoked BBQ pulled pork served with our crunchy cornmeal waffles. Topped with bourbon-brown sugar fruit, local honey, house buttermilk ricotta and candied pecans. Sweet and Savory.


The catch was fresh flounder so the wife chose that for her 'N grits, er, so I guess it was Flounder 'N Grits   The waffles, if you didn't notice were cornmeal, based, holy hell, so good.

Brought home 1/2 the entrees, but they didn't make it past midnight 


Oh yeah, tried these, both were excellent:

Swamp Pony
Diplomatico Matuano Rum/ Muddled Mint and cilantro/ Cocchi Bianco/ Ginger syrup/ Lime/ Soda water/ Angostura Bitters
AKA ' Mojito Caballito'. Very similar to the traditional but better. For fans of mojitos, Spanish Military Soldiers and their small horses.

Summer Babe
Vodka/ Mango-Citrus Cordial/ Lillet Blanc/ Aperol/ Lemon/ Ginger Syrup/ Soda Water/ Lavender Bitters
A most refreshing Summer Spritz! Born of the Mediterranean seaside, refined for your new world imbibing pleasure. For fans of Vodka Soda, Lemonade and Pavement. 'In an abandoned houseboat, I'll wait there. I'll be waiting forever.'


----------



## MEJHarrison

Stephen.R said:


> So, I had a haircut slightly earlier than I'd expect.




I've not had a haircut since maybe February of 2020?  Who the hell am I going to impress down in the kitchen? Plus having some longer hair helps me forget that I'm still half bald.  I last trimmed my beard June 14th, 2020.

That said, I've had about enough of both.  I saw some coworkers earlier this week for the first time since this started.  I got nothing but compliments.  But I remember when a friend in college talked me into getting a perm.  I got tons of compliments then too.  Until I cut it all off.  Then all the "oh, that looks good" turned into "Yeah, that's MUCH better".  So I no longer trust "oh, that looks good" and just assume they're being nice.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I’ve not had a haircut since the pandemic started. Been cutting my own (with a bit of help from Mrs AFB ). Beard trimmer does quite a good job. Don’t think I’ll go back. That’s another £100 a year I’m saving!

Today is the last day of my 7 day AW challenge. Every time I get in front my friend goes and does some more exercise. We’ve both maxed our points, but I want to beat him on calories as well. Have done for the last 6 days. I’m at 352% of my move goal. No wonder I just weighed in this morning at my lightest ever. A nats over 11 stone. It’s nice to be slim for the first time in my life.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MEJHarrison said:


> I've not had a haircut since maybe February of 2020?  Who the hell am I going to impress down in the kitchen? Plus having some longer hair helps me forget that I'm still half bald.  I last trimmed my beard June 14th, 2020.
> 
> That said, I've had about enough of both.  I saw some coworkers earlier this week for the first time since this started.  I got nothing but compliments.  But I remember when a friend in college talked me into getting a perm.  I got tons of compliments then too.  Until I cut it all off.  Then all the "oh, that looks good" turned into "Yeah, that's MUCH better".  So I no longer trust "oh, that looks good" and just assume they're being nice.



This you?


----------



## MarkusL

Stephen.R said:


> Back when I worked in support, I used to make a point of wearing this shirt, when visiting friends (and more importantly, family of friends):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did. Not. Work.




When I went to college we had an introductory math class a few weeks in the beginning of the first semester to basically fill in the worst gaps due to the varying quality of math classes across the different high schools we were coming from. The idea was to then get a smoother start of the "real" college math classes. One day some guy stuck his head into the classroom where my dorm buddy's math introduction was in session, and asked the professor "Peter, did they get YOU to teach the introduction class?" and the professor replied "Yeah I am going to do what I did when my mother told me to do the dishes when I was a kid. When I had broken enough glasses she stopped asking me to do it."

So you could try "fixing" their computers in a way that encourages them to ask someone else instead.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Apple fanboy said:


> That’s another £100 a year I’m saving!



You just reminded me how much I am going to miss the price of haircuts here. For reference, 100GBP would buy 28 haircuts from my barber, with a _ridiculous_ tip. (i.e. I normally given about double what his sign says)


----------



## Deleted member 199

MarkusL said:


> So you could try "fixing" their computers in a way that encourages them to ask someone else instead.




Moving 7500 km away seemed to do the trick.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Of course, now I get asked to "fix" other problems:



Stephen.R said:


> I was woken up being asked to go "deal with" a snek across at MIL's house (not actually in her house... this time).
> 
> Looks like it was another green pit viper, but they're apparently very hard for mere mortals to identify properly anyway, so the outcome was pretty much inevitable.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Stephen.R said:


> You just reminded me how much I am going to miss the price of haircuts here. For reference, 100GBP would buy 28 haircuts from my barber, with a _ridiculous_ tip. (i.e. I normally given about double what his sign says)



About £12 a go from memory, plus tip.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> About £12 a go from memory, plus tip.




For men.

The ladies pay a sort of gender tax.


----------



## MEJHarrison

MarkusL said:


> So you could try "fixing" their computers in a way that encourages them to ask someone else instead.




After years of being on call, my advice to new people is: "When I get a priority-3 or 4 ticket, I just ignore it till the next day.  About half the time they'll have figured it out by then and I can just close the ticket. That said, I do not advise you do this.  Answer your tickets and don't intentionally ignore them. That's bad.  I'm bad.  Don't be bad like I am."


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> For men.
> 
> The ladies pay a sort of gender tax.



Aain't that the truth. Never understood how a smaller pair of ladies pants/trousers made with less material than a gentlemans much larger size ends up costing more.

Even stupid things like socks. I have large "plates of meat", so I invariably buy men's short socks over ladies because they're like half the price sometime...!


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> For men.
> 
> The ladies pay a sort of gender tax.



That’s technically illegal here. Pricing may not be based on gender. Progress!

Basing it on length of hair on the other hand is perfectly legal…


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> Aain't that the truth. Never understood how a smaller pair of ladies pants/trousers made with less material than a gentlemans much larger size ends up costing more.
> 
> Even stupid things like socks. I have large "plates of meat", so I invariably buy men's short socks over ladies because they're like half the price sometime...!



https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Totême-Oversized-organic-cotton-jersey-T-shirt-1418107?qxjkl=tsid:38929%7Ccgn:0c5b5rpoqTU&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=0c5b5rpoqTU&utm_source=linkshare&utm_medium=affiliation&utm_campaign=us&utm_content=0c5b5rpoqTU&rffrid=aff.linkshare.3556869.37420

vs






						Men's Hanes Ultimate® ComfortSoft 6-pack + 1 Bonus V-Neck Tees
					

Comfort zone. Featuring a ComfortSoft construction and lay flat collar, these men's v-neck tees from Hanes Ultimate keep you feeling great while retaining their shape. Free bonus tee is included.




					www.kohls.com
				




I remember a former co-worker would spend on products like the first item above, even though it was virtually indistinguishable from the second. She also spent quite a bit on a pair of sandals that were clearly flip-flops that looked like somebody used the bedazzler on them.

I am acquainted with some very fashionable women who know the men’s white t-shirts are the ones to get.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> That’s technically illegal here. Pricing may not be based on gender. Progress!
> 
> Basing it on length of hair on the other hand is perfectly legal…





Scepticalscribe said:


> For men.
> 
> The ladies pay a sort of gender tax.







__





						Balder Pro Head Rotary Shaver | Remington®
					

We know it takes work to maintain a clean, shaven head. So we designed this electric shaver specifically for fast and comfortable head shaves, giving you the ability to achieve a smooth, shaven head in under two minutes*.




					www.remingtonproducts.com
				




My hairdresser works quick and cheap I still miss my dreadlocks, but balding has it's advantages.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> A nats over 11 stone. It’s nice to be slim for the first time in my life.




I see that's 154lbs, how tall are you?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> That’s technically illegal here. Pricing may not be based on gender. Progress!
> 
> Basing it on length of hair on the other hand is perfectly legal…




Actually, as it happens, I have worn my hair short all of my life.



SuperMatt said:


> I am acquainted with some very fashionable women who know the men’s white t-shirts are the ones to get.





Exactly.

My mother and I had both worked that particular one out, decades ago.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> For men.
> 
> The ladies pay a sort of gender tax.



Well this is true. But Mrs AFB has been cutting her own a lot longer than I have.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> I see that's 154lbs, how tall are you?



5ft 10.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> 5ft 10.




Oh yeah, that's pretty slim, as long as you feel good/healthy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Oh yeah, that's pretty slim, as long as you feel good/healthy.



Oh I do. About six years ago I was up to 16 stone 6lb. But I’ve been overweight all my adult life. Well until the last couple of years. But I only took up exercise in the autumn. Just build it up.  I’m happy with my weight now.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> 5ft 10.



Same here, only I'm about 25 more pounds.


----------



## Pumbaa

Adopt the metric system, dammit!

Rounding down to 5ft 11 makes me sound shorter!


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Adopt the metric system, dammit!
> 
> Rounding down to 5ft 11 makes me sound shorter!



We are but a simple folk.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Eric said:


> Same here, only I'm about 25 more pounds.




And bringing up the rear...  Add another 25 and that's me.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Adopt the metric system, dammit!
> 
> Rounding down to 5ft 11 makes me sound shorter!



- What are you doing today?
- Converting my body metrics to imperial units.


----------



## Pumbaa

We need a new thread to brag about heights and weights


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Same here, only I'm about 25 more pounds.



That was me around October last year.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> For men.
> 
> The ladies pay a sort of gender tax.




My wife pays about £120 for a colour and cut. I’m in the wrong business.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Apple fanboy said:


> About £12 a go from memory, plus tip.



For reference the sign on his door says ฿60 for a men’s cut. I’ve paid him 100 ever since we found him and just started paying 150 basically on the few occasions I’ve been in since the apocalypse started.

So his “normal” price is (unless he’s changed it and the sign is wrong) £1.33 / $US 1.85 for a men’s cut.

as a bonus, he doesn’t speak English and he knows I speak very little Thai, so there’s no unnecessary barber shop chit chat, and I’m unique enough in his shop that he never has to ask what I want.

I used to think I was getting a good price In Melbourne at $AU15 (£8/$US 11).



Scepticalscribe said:


> For men.
> 
> The ladies pay a sort of gender tax.



I’m not sure what it’s like for women specifically here but the shopping mall “salon” type places are ridiculously more expensive (฿500+) even for men’s cuts, compared to the little side-alley men’s barbers I prefer.

I don’t know that my wife has ever visited a “proper” hairdresser in the time I’ve known her - she just recently had her sister trim it a bit shorter.


----------



## JamesMike

I’m in route back to England from doing a short-term job in the Ethiopia/Kenya area. The job is finished for now, the election in Ethiopia was Saturday and the present government is staying in power. The good news is food aid is moving into the Tigray region, hopefully is will continue, but food has been used in the past to make people submit, it is a shame. Not holding my breath. I should be back in time to catch the England/ Italy match,  I know my English and Italian friends are going crazy from the texts I’m receiving, hopefully it will be a good match.


----------



## Alli

JamesMike said:


> I’m in route back to England from doing a short-term job in the Ethiopia/Kenya area. The job is finished for now, the election in Ethiopia was Saturday and the present government is staying in power. The good news is food aid is moving into the Tigray region, hopefully is will continue, but food has been used in the past to make people submit, it is a shame. Not holding my breath. I should be back in time to catch the England/ Italy match,  I know my English and Italian friends are going crazy from the texts I’m receiving, hopefully it will be a good match.



All I can think when reading your post is - OMG, the coffee experience!


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> We need a new thread to brag about heights and weights




I would possibly feel compelled in self defense to take such a thread off topic immediately by posting about how tall morning glories grow and how heavy a bale of straw is. 

Just don't ask if I've broken my fragile pledge to stay away from potato chips this summer.  I might have to haul out even another distraction.  A cartoon, maybe.


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> I would possibly feel compelled in self defense to take such a thread off topic immediately by posting about how tall morning glories grow and how heavy a bale of straw is.
> 
> Just don't ask if I've broken my fragile pledge to stay away from potato chips this summer.  I might have to haul out even another distraction.  A cartoon, maybe.
> 
> View attachment 6959



…or you could just imply that it’s mostly muscles, not fat.


----------



## lizkat

OK so who's focused on football (the European kind of course) tonight?  I confess to keeping a tab of the Guardian open to follow along with their live updates....    ANYTHING to keep from addressing the lagging ends of my weekend chores....









						Euro 2020 final: Italy lift trophy after beating England on penalties – as it happened
					

All the reaction to Italy’s Euro 2020 penalty shootout triumph over England at Wembley with our team of writers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> OK so who's focused on football (the European kind of course) tonight?  I confess to keeping a tab of the Guardian open to follow along with their live updates....    ANYTHING to keep from addressing the lagging ends of my weekend chores....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euro 2020 final: Italy lift trophy after beating England on penalties – as it happened
> 
> 
> All the reaction to Italy’s Euro 2020 penalty shootout triumph over England at Wembley with our team of writers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



I only have antenna TV. I wanted to watch this but didn’t want to pay for a streaming service. Turns out it is on the Spanish-language channel OTA!


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> I only have antenna TV. I wanted to watch this but didn’t want to pay for a streaming service. Turns out it is on the Spanish-language channel OTA!



Do you also record OTA? I bought the Amazon Recast a while back and man this thing is the best tech since sliced bread IMO. I can set it up in any room and it doesn't have to be near a TV, records up to 500GB that I can then stream to any of my TVs with the Firestick, all for just an initial investment for the box and no other fees.

I also record a lot of shows from METV, Antenna, etc. all without paying any monthly fees, downloading apps or any of it. Very cool setup.


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> Do you also record OTA? I bought the Amazon Recast a while back and man this thing is the best tech since sliced bread IMO. I can set it up in any room and it doesn't have to be near a TV, records up to 500GB that I can then stream to any of my TVs with the Firestick, all for just an initial investment for the box and no other fees.
> 
> I also record a lot of shows from METV, Antenna, etc. all without paying any monthly fees, downloading apps or any of it. Very cool setup.



I have an HD HomeRun box but it’s only for cable TV. I bought it for $20 on craigslist back when I had cable. I installed Plex on an old Mac and used that to record tons of movies off of cable TV. A new HD HomeRun for OTA would be over $100, but maybe I should look on Craigslist for a used one. My in-laws have an HD HomeRun hooked up to OTA and it works well.


----------



## DT

These ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> OK so who's focused on football (the European kind of course) tonight?  I confess to keeping a tab of the Guardian open to follow along with their live updates....    ANYTHING to keep from addressing the lagging ends of my weekend chores....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euro 2020 final: Italy lift trophy after beating England on penalties – as it happened
> 
> 
> All the reaction to Italy’s Euro 2020 penalty shootout triumph over England at Wembley with our team of writers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Just drying the tears now. Absolutely gutted. What a terrible way to lose.


----------



## Clix Pix

WHAT???!!!!!   OH, NO, England isn't the winner??!!!!   Ah, so, so sorry......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> I’m in route back to England from doing a short-term job in the Ethiopia/Kenya area. The job is finished for now, the election in Ethiopia was Saturday and the present government is staying in power. The good news is food aid is moving into the Tigray region, hopefully is will continue, but food has been used in the past to make people submit, it is a shame. Not holding my breath. I should be back in time to catch the England/ Italy match,  I know my English and Italian friends are going crazy from the texts I’m receiving, hopefully it will be a good match.




Wow.

Fascinating, and a part of the world I know reasonably well.

Stay safe.

And yes, Ethiopia, is home to some amazing and extraordinarily good coffee.....as is Kenya.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> WHAT???!!!!!   OH, NO, England isn't the winner??!!!!   Ah, so, so sorry......



Lost on penalties. Gutted.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Lost on penalties. Gutted.




And what is especially disappointing is how Gareth Southgate - drawing on his own experience as a player - had coached and drilled the team (in 2018) so well, that penalties didn't stress them - in fact, they won a couple of penalty shoot outs - but it appears that this lesson may have to be learned all over again.

Having said that, while England - and it was an exceptionally impressive achievement to reach the final of an international competition - played extremely well in the first half, overall, Italy were the better team.


----------



## DT

Since we're rainbow EV warriors now ... we watched the Formula E in NYC, just amazing, so, well, odd with the stunning performance, and nearly no noise.


----------



## DT

Oh, we ordered some new blinds, these lightly patterned, roman style shades, got one (of 4) in yesterday so hung it up, looks amazing, the new bedroom design is exceeding my expectations.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we went on a nice mountain bike ride on our tandem I had a route all mapped out. well it Wass a 20 mile ride to the top. doing down the map had us go on a fire road. it was Fine for awhile then it got way to tricky for a tandem. so we walked it down the rest of the way a bit crazy but not too bad. so the map took us to another tail going down but it was for hiking. so stupid me figured we would walk the tandem down. well it was ok for a bit but it got worse and worse. but it seemed going back up with be impossible. we had 2 foot drops with roots we had to get the tandem down my wife was having a real fun time of it. someone coming up told us there were steep stains and it was like great. people coming down realized we were having issues and when we got to a really bad part right before those steep stairs. I don't think we could have gotten down them on our own. it was work for us too guys to carry the tandem down and to go around the turns till we got to the road. 
we got to cross the St johns bridge and it was a fantastic view. 
But this is the thing I used a app thats made to map bike rides and it chose that path even though it is a walking path. When I checked it on google choosing that path from where we were at the top to the bridge google chose that path too.; so it was a lesson for sure. that path would have been pretty hard for my wife without the bike. it was more work then riding. so we got across the bridge found a Chinese restaurant as we were a bit wobbly after getting down that trail. we had a whole battery left so we road the 15 miles back on full assist so we did not have to work too hard. luckily there was a 711 close so we both could get an energy drink after 4 dishes at the Chinese place. ti was pretty good too.  42 miles several miles of walking and over 2000 feet of climbing. I did not get pics f the worst of the trail took all my attention to get down it. you can see the stairs they were so steep and one section we had to lift the bike up high to get it around the corner.


----------



## lizkat

^^^ Wow you guys sure do end up with some adventures since getting that tandem.  Glad you could get some help with those stairs, they look wicked.


----------



## fooferdoggie

lizkat said:


> ^^^ Wow you guys sure do end up with some adventures since getting that tandem.  Glad you could get some help with those stairs, they look wicked.



ya this was a bit much. but we go everywhere we have gone mountain biking before but even the ride road that was rated for bikes had too many spots we could not manage. I did not get a picture as we got one the bridges highest point it was really cool.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Lost on penalties. Gutted.




Same, feel like shit today to be honest which I didn’t think I would. Weird how uplifting it’s been watching England in recent weeks and more than I realised.

Been staying away from news articles today as it appears to be full on negativity. Need to avoid the football thread on MR too which is usually so civil. We just aren’t popular I think so head down and get on with my work lol.


----------



## User.191

Not having had the full on drama on watching England climb up the ranks only to hash their dreams dashed on the rocky shores of Penalties, I'm doing just fine.

Another day, another reminder how hard it is for any part of the UK to be champions on the word's sports stage.


----------



## Eric

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Same, feel like shit today to be honest which I didn’t think I would. Weird how uplifting it’s been watching England in recent weeks and more than I realised.
> 
> Been staying away from news articles today as it appears to be full on negativity. Need to avoid the football thread on MR too which is usually so civil. We just aren’t popular I think so head down and get on with my work lol.



I watched BTW, it was heartbreaking but also what a game England put up, something everyone over there should be quite proud of IMO.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Same, feel like shit today to be honest which I didn’t think I would. Weird how uplifting it’s been watching England in recent weeks and more than I realised.
> 
> Been staying away from news articles today as it appears to be full on negativity. Need to avoid the football thread on MR too which is usually so civil. We just aren’t popular I think so head down and get on with my work lol.



Not just gutted about the result. I’m also missing live football every night! Yes all the non football talk about racism etc is getting on my wick. Some people are idiots. That has nothing to do with football. But it’s such a shame all the good feeling has been eroded by the selfish actions of a few keyboard warrior (cowards).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> I watched BTW, it was heartbreaking but also what a game England put up, something everyone over there should be quite proud of IMO.



Close but no cigar.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Painting the walls and assembling IKEA stuff.
Fun in 40 Celsius


----------



## DT

Ulenspiegel said:


> [...] assembling IKEA stuff.





My experience is usually:

"THERE IS NO HOLE #4 OR DOWEL A-2 GODDAMMIT!!"


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> My experience is usually:
> 
> "THERE IS NO HOLE #4 OR DOWEL A-2 GODDAMMIT!!"




Ah the infamous 4th hole.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> My experience is usually:
> 
> "THERE IS NO HOLE #4 OR DOWEL A-2 GODDAMMIT!!"



I have about 8 of the same Ikea unit that goes under a table top to form a desk. I reckon I could assemble them blindfolded in the dark!

Had a shitty day at work. Some arsehole decided to use his monthly management report to do a lot of finger pointing. Unfortunately mostly in my direction. Little twerp. He'll regret that when I pull him up on his many shortcomings and mistakes at tomorrow's meeting. Wound me right up.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> I have about 8 of the same Ikea unit that goes under a table top to form a desk. I reckon I could assemble them blindfolded in the dark!





Honestly, some Ikea stuff is outstanding for the price, we have a few things around here that have been solid.  Hahaha, before they shipped (or we had a local-ish store), I was semi-obsessed at hitting one up in PA, on the way back home.  We did, got a bunch of stuff, including these two huge rugs - and we were in my Lexus GS - where they didn't really fit.  So we stuck them out the rear windows, like outriggers - the punchline:  it was < 30°, in fact, it snowed, hahaha, we wound up stopping at a hotel, lugged them into the room.





Apple fanboy said:


> Had a shitty day at work. Some arsehole decided to use his monthly management report to do a lot of finger pointing. Unfortunately mostly in my direction. Little twerp. He'll regret that when I pull him up on his many shortcomings and mistakes at tomorrow's meeting. Wound me right up.




I was hoping to hear you went all Fight Club on his ass 

I have a funny "Don't yell at that guy" story from my months in SV ... OK, short version, "Look, I know you're catching serious shit from <manager>, and we'll work it out with you, but just a word of warning, I would NOT go off like this at that guy", "Him?",  "Yeah, seriously, it would end badly ..."


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Honestly, some Ikea stuff is outstanding for the price, we have a few things around here that have been solid.  Hahaha, before they shipped (or we had a local-ish store), I was semi-obsessed at hitting one up in PA, on the way back home.  We did, got a bunch of stuff, including these two huge rugs - and we were in my Lexus GS - where they didn't really fit.  So we stuck them out the rear windows, like outriggers - the punchline:  it was < 30°, in fact, it snowed, hahaha, we wound up stopping at a hotel, lugged them into the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to hear you went all Fight Club on his ass
> 
> I have a funny "Don't yell at that guy" story from my months in SV ... OK, short version, "Look, I know you're catching serious shit from <manager>, and we'll work it out with you, but just a word of warning, I would NOT go off like this at that guy", "Him?",  "Yeah, seriously, it would end badly ..."



My days of settling scores with my fists are long behind me. But don't worry, I'll give him a thorough tongue lashing at the meeting tomorrow, before I show him why we can't but the stock he wants as his business model makes about as much sense as a chocolate teapot. Also I'll bring the excel data to back my POV up! He couldn't if he tried. If there is one thing our boss likes its a well put together spreadsheet.


----------



## Alli

Made it to Tampa and spent a lovely evening with my daughter. In a few hours I will be boarding a train to West Palm Beach. I’m so excited! I have to find out what the neighborhood is like and whether it‘s ok to walk since it’s only a ten minute walk from here.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Finished painting and assemblying the IKEA stuff.

There were no classical hole-problems, though I have a spare screw without a free hole to fit in.

Screw looking for a free hole!


----------



## SuperMatt

Ulenspiegel said:


> Finished painting and assemblying the IKEA stuff.
> 
> There were no classical hole-problems, though I have a spare screw without a free hole to fit in.
> 
> Screw looking for a free hole!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Exercise (pre breakfast cross trainer session)
Work
Exercise (lunchtime walk)
Work
Exercise (evening walk + run)
Work.

Now chilling before I go to bed.


----------



## SuperMatt

Update version of CMS… works fine on local dev.
Deploy to staging… everything looks good.
Deploy to live… looking great!
A couple hours later - Public Affairs needs to update the calendar for a rain cancellation, and that one screen doesn’t work (everything else does)…
Assume the update broke it, and waste a lot of time with useless solutions based on that premise….
Finally realize it was a simple typo in a config file that you never noticed before… exposed because of cleared cache when you installed the update… 
Yay, what a fun day


----------



## Alli

Went out for dinner with two classmates last night. We ate sushi until we were ready to burst. Sessions all day today and tomorrow which is why I’m a little scarce in the forums right now.


----------



## DT

So far so ... good?


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Went out for dinner with two classmates last night. We ate sushi until we were ready to burst. Sessions all day today and tomorrow which is why I’m a little scarce in the forums right now.




Sushi sounds great...   work,  on the other hand...   should be outlawed in midsummer.  I'm just loafing around today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Went out for dinner with two classmates last night. We ate sushi until we were ready to burst. Sessions all day today and tomorrow which is why I’m a little scarce in the forums right now.




There is no such thing as too much sushi.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> There is no such thing as too much sushi.




Truth.

We closed this place down in NYC with this group of Japanese business-visitors, must've eaten 100 pieces - got the staff involved, they locked up, I think we knocked off 20 bottles of Saki.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Sushi sounds great...   work,  on the other hand...   should be outlawed in midsummer.  I'm just loafing around today.



I’d hardly call it work for most of us. Definitely not work for me. 

After our sessions yesterday, a friend and I went back to the hotel and sat in the pool for a while just talking. The kind of thing one might have been doing all along if it weren’t a totally virtual program. It’s been really nice connecting with classmates.

Last day of sessions today. Bid for an upgrade on my train for tomorrow and got it. I figured an extra $115 was worth the price for a roomette for a 7 hour ride.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Truth.
> 
> We closed this place down in NYC with this group of Japanese business-visitors, must've eaten 100 pieces - got the staff involved, they locked up, I think we knocked off 20 bottles of Saki.




A bunch of us took over a dim sum place once in the city,  friend of a colleague part-owned the place so they were tolerant of us (and a gigundo tip helped).  Anyway their normal close of business was around 10 or 11pm, but we wandered out of there to try to catch taxis home sometime around 2am.  We could have _*rolled*_ home if it had been all downhill. They must have had to open early next to start replenishing their menu options. If we left anything unsampled it was only an oversight.


----------



## Deleted member 199

So, the 'tree straps' (meant for a hammock actually) arrived, so I started work on putting up the shade sails "properly" over the area that used to be shaded until Treepocalypse a few weeks ago. Got the original one mostly back up on new mounting points, two new, smaller ones to add to it tomorrow.


Also finally looked at why one of the dining chairs is squeaky/wobbly. I'm _not_ a woodworker, but this seems broken to me.
It also seems to me (actual woodworkers or DIYers feel free to correct me), putting a pocket hole screw *through* the floating tenon along the length of the tenon's grain, seems like a really stupid fucking idea.

Anyway. So I guess I get to try and learn how to make a chair by fixing this fucking broken one.


----------



## Alli

First class rail. Yessir. I watched some tv, had a great breakfast and lunch, took a nap…and never left my roomette! There’s even a toilette and sink in the room!


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> First class rail. Yessir. I watched some tv, had a great breakfast and lunch, took a nap…and never left my roomette! There’s even a toilette and sink View attachment 7211View attachment 7212in the room!
> 
> View attachment 7211View attachment 7212View attachment 7211View attachment 7212



Nice way to travel!

Just curious, is it some kind of game going on with the pictures, like “Spot the Difference“?


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Just curious, is it some kind of game going on with the pictures, like “Spot the Difference“?



It’s called “keep switching between WiFi and cellular until it looks like the post has posted.“


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> It’s called “keep switching between WiFi and cellular until it looks like the post has posted.“



Ah, yes. I‘ve played that game. Didn’t like it.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Ah, yes. I‘ve played that game. Didn’t like it.



Me neither!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Boiling to death. It's supposed to be even warmer tomorrow and Monday. I'm in the office Monday, but we can't have the AC on on there due to Covid.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> First class rail. Yessir. I watched some tv, had a great breakfast and lunch, took a nap…and never left my roomette! There’s even a toilette and sink in the room!View attachment 7211View attachment 7212



I do enjoy rail travel. Your space looks pretty comfortable!

 I can't for the life of me work out what is in the bowl but it looks interesting, hope you enjoyed/are enjoying it!


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Me neither!



Lets agree to agree!

Sigh. I want to make a post in this thread too, have meant to for several days but my brain just isn’t cooperating. Heatwaves suck.


----------



## Herdfan

Officiated a swim meet.  That was interrupted twice due to lightning.  Yay!


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> I can't for the life of me work out what is in the bowl but it looks interesting, hope you enjoyed/are enjoying it!



Vegetarian enchiladas. Quite tasty!


----------



## DT

We're did a little Charcuterie today, er, it was a "board"   Actually chilled inside for a change, no beach, no yard - I hit up Pubs early, picked up a Redbox rental (still do that on occasion, it's hard to pass on a $1 Blu-ray rental that returns ~2 miles from us).  A little work, maybe a little more gaming later (we had an intense Mario Party sesh last night )


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Officiated a swim meet.  That was interrupted twice due to lightning.  Yay!




Arrghh...   Keep that stuff!    We got the torrential rains today that usually come with that, but no light show or thunder at all.  More like a tropical deluge where the heavens just open for half an hour to let some outrageous amount of water fall out.    Have ten inches of rain so far this month when three is the usual max for July.    The jungle advances but not sure the corn is loving it.   Interesting.   Whole area is on what feels like perpetual flash flood watch lately.


----------



## Eric

Practicing drawing trees in charcoal, I'm obviously new at it but it's a fun hobby and doesn't cost much to start out with. One day I'm hoping to work my way up to Bob Ross paintings, both the man and his paintings are awesome.


----------



## B S Magnet

I’m making my own little Macarthur Park.

[EDIT: weather intervened  ]


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Practicing drawing trees in charcoal, I'm obviously new at it but it's a fun hobby and doesn't cost much to start out with. One day I'm hoping to work my way up to Bob Ross paintings, both the man and his paintings are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 7234



Very good. I have zero talent for stuff like that.
Today is meant to be even hotter than yesterday. So mostly chilling inside. Went for an early walk, but it’s too hot for me out there. Keeping all the curtains and blinds closed helps a bit.


----------



## Alli

Going to Driftwood Beach today. Should get some neat photos. Yes, I’m in town, @DT .


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Going to Driftwood Beach today. Should get some neat photos. Yes, I’m in town, @DT .



Looking forward to the neat shiny metal ass photos!


----------



## Member 216

Working on the seating plan for my step-daughter's wedding which will take place at the end of the month.  As there will be a number of guests coming from London who do not speak Finnish and a few older guests from Helsinki who do not speak English it is a bit of a balancing act to not end up with a divided celebration.  It will all work out as it did 14 years ago when I married her mother.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Finally got to seaside. It’s been 3 years between my illness then the pandemic had to rent a cranky tandem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apple fanboy

Went for a late walk after I watered the garden. Then a bit of work this evening.  Not too much. Now my tower fan is keeping me cool.
Also watching a rerun of the British Grand Prix. Watched it live earlier. A great race.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Still in the high 80's/low 30's here. Not enjoying it at all. Was in the office today in trousers. Roasting. Looking forward to a change in the weather. Too hot for me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Very good. I have zero talent for stuff like that.
> Today is meant to be even hotter than yesterday. So mostly chilling inside. Went for an early walk, but it’s too hot for me out there. Keeping all the curtains and blinds closed helps a bit.




Decent Brother phoned yesterday and was commenting on how like "the continent" - this weather is; that wall of heat, lovely and balmy in the evening - I'm sitting in a t-shirt (well, I changed into a proper shirt, sleeves rolled up for my French class) - windows open at 11 at night (23.00) - unprecedented - and have been for the past few nights, this is the kind of weather both parents would have adored; my father would have been sitting out in the garden, smoking his pipe, sipping wine or whisky, at 11 at night, perhaps listening to classical music or jazz, Mother would have been planning her activities for the following day - she really came alive in summer.


----------



## User.191

Trying to finish off this bloody ZenDesk ETL load that's been my existence for too long. We need all the ZenDesk tickets in our Data Warehouse so we can mesh it with everything else, and, like the blithering fool I am, I said "I can do that!".

Spent all weekend on the thing and ended up publishing my freaking API key to a public repo by mistake. Caught it within minutes and then changed it then hid the repo. Stupid mistakes happen when I get tired.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Decent Brother phoned yesterday and was commenting on how like "the continent" - this weather is; that wall of heat, lovely and balmly in the evening - I'm sitting in a t-shirt (well, I changed into a proper shirt, sleeves rolled up for my French class) - windows open at 11 at night (23.00) - unprecedented - and have been for the past few nights, this is the kind of weather both parents would have adored; my father would have been sitting out in the garden, smoking his pipe, sipping wine or whisky, at 11 at night, perhaps listening to music, Mother would have been planning her activities for the following day - she really came alive in summer.



I'll be honest and say it was a polo shirt and trousers in the office. Within minutes of getting in the house it was socks off, trousers swapped for shorts and no top. I was still boiling. After my late walk I had my second shower of the day. Fan's are not really cutting it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I'll be honest and say it was a polo shirt and trousers in the office. Within minutes of getting in the house it was socks off, trousers swapped for shorts and no top. I was still boiling. After my late walk I had my second shower of the day. Fan's are not really cutting it.




Well, for me to be in short sleeves in northern Europe at night is.....very unusual, and it needs to be very, very warm indeed..

I *love* that wall of warmth - those balmy evenings - you get with a serious hot spell.


----------



## User.191

Apple fanboy said:


> I'll be honest and say it was a polo shirt and trousers in the office. Within minutes of getting in the house it was socks off, trousers swapped for shorts and no top. I was still boiling. After my late walk I had my second shower of the day. Fan's are not really cutting it.



I've got so used to living the AC life that it's one thing I'm dreading when I move back to blighty in a few years...

Spoke to my mum yesterday via Zoom and she was not at all happy with the temperatures. Granted it was significantly warmer here, but stuck inside my nice cool house I didn't even notice it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> I've got so used to living the AC life that it's one thing I'm dreading when I move back to blighty in a few years...
> 
> Spoke to my mum yesterday via Zoom and she was not at all happy with the temperatures. Granted it was significantly warmer here, but stuck inside my nice cool house I didn't even notice it.




@Apple fanboy is perfectly right; in Blighty one only needs A/C maybe - at a maximum, and even then, not every year - 10 days a year (and that is mainly in the south, south east and south west, and the southern midlands).

Now, I have lived & worked in places, (the Caucasus, central Asia, east Africa) where A/C was a necessity, but this hot spell is not expected to last more than another week (or so the current forecast appears to suggest).


----------



## DT

The wife's folks didn't have AC, only took a couple of years of visiting before we bought them central AC for Christmas.

(which obviously was for us ... )


----------



## lizkat

I had an A/C window unit in my bedroom in my NYC days,  but never liked that closed-in feeling you get after awhile.   The other thing that flat had though,  being one of those coveted pre-war places with seven-room apartments that were cut in half and made rent-controlled by time the 60s rolled around,  was one of those preposterously huge bathtubs you could stretch out in and fill with like three feet of water!    Used to kill the A/C and just rely on my "private pool" for cooling off on August nights.   That and the faint breeze off the Hudson River that used to show up most nights and kill some of the radiant heat of the day by around midnight.  

Up here as long as I close the windows and draw the shades around dawn on hot days, the house stays pretty cool in the downstairs most of the time and then an evening breeze usually airs the place out and deepens the chill for me in no time once the sun's been down for an hour or so.   The bros put in some excellent insulation when they helped renovate the place, but we didn't bother with much upstairs.   Once in awhile I forget to open the windows up there after nightfall, and then when I do go up at bedtime,  it's hot enough that I need to run a box fan for a little while in the hallway to exhaust the heat out a stair landing window.   Heh,  that's what another revisited episode of West Wing is good for...  killing time down here while waiting for that fan to fix my mistake!


----------



## Clix Pix

Reading this thread while sitting out on my deck at around 10:45 PM with a very pleasant temperature of 76° -- doors and windows open, it is lovely!  I have A/C and I use that when necessary but really love it when I can just have doors and windows open instead, enjoy fresh air......


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Apple fanboy is perfectly right; in Blighty one only needs A/C maybe - at a maximum, and even then, not every year - 10 days a year (and that is mainly in the south, south east and south west, and the southern midlands).
> 
> Now, I have lived & worked in places, (the Caucasus, central Asia, east Africa) where A/C was a necessity, but this hot spell is not expected to last more than another week (or so the current forecast appears to suggest).



That may be today, but what about tomorrow? We’re seeing how much of an effect climate change is having over here with the Northwest - traditionally arguably cooler than the UK most of the time getting hit but firestarter type heat.


----------



## User.191

Clix Pix said:


> Reading this thread while sitting out on my deck at around 10:45 PM with a very pleasant temperature of 76° -- doors and windows open, it is lovely!  I have A/C and I use that when necessary but really love it when I can just have doors and windows open instead, enjoy fresh air......



Even at night here it can get awfully muggy.


----------



## B S Magnet

On Monday, I really enjoyed looking at the low-contrast shadow my meat sack projected onto all the orange sunlight hitting the pavement at four in the afternoon, some five hours prior to sunset. The nearest major wildfires are at least a thousand kilometres away.

The air quality health index of “Unhealthy” in the PM2.5 range, coupled with that indescribably dry-musty-stale odour of the breathing air and public health advisories warning us not to engage in aerobic exercise, even if one is in in tip-top shape, really brought home that retro-memory of the good new days of 2056 when, even during a mid-wintertime polar vortex and a stiff northern wind of about +5°C (lowering wind chills to -4°C), the AQHI never gets lower than 150 (”Unhealthy”) and the weaksauce sunlight at noon is the hue of a blood orange.

Ah yes, a preview of the good new times ahead.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Looking at a bird riding the thermals, flying in a state of relaxed glee and pure pleasure; not something you often see in this part of the world, as our teperatures don't normally allow for that sort of thing.

And sipping a cup (Le Creuset mug) of coffee.  (Colombian).


----------



## Alli

Today I’m going to IKEA. I love IKEA. I wish there was one closer. Since I flew down this time, I have to limit my purchases…although I could mail stuff to myself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Today I’m going to IKEA. I love IKEA. I wish there was one closer. Since I flew down this time, I have to limit my purchases…although I could mail stuff to myself.




Enjoy IKEA.

I'm rather partial to Kalles Kaviar, myself.


----------



## Deleted member 199

I've found if you're a _little bit_ picky about what you choose, most small stuff is pretty good. I'd be a bit more picky with furniture (i.e. try to avoid stuff made from large amounts of particle board), but they've definitely cornered a market for household stuff that is both (mostly) reasonably priced, but also customisable enough to make it feel like 'yours'.


Enjoy!


----------



## Alli

I thoroughly enjoyed IKEA. We had lunch there and while my mother had her Swedish meatballs, I got the plant balls, which were excellent. I picked up a variety of small things that I could throw in my suitcase, like a pair of small tongs, a USB C/USB cable, an ice cream scoop, and some plastic bags.

After IKEA I spent about 40 minutes wandering Buccee’s while Mum went to see her cardiologist. Shortly before she was done, DT appeared, so when we left Buccee’s, we headed to a cute little coffee shop/bar and hung out with him for a while. We had a terrific time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, although a blistering, scorchng day, yes, I spent a surprising amount of it watching videos of the impossibly elegant, erudite, interesting, gifted, and wonderfully knowlegeable Brandon Acker discussing (and playing) various antique instruments, and other videos of him playing music from that era.

I had not known that he started out playing heavy metal, and only discovered antique instruments and antique music in college via a study of classical guitar; as @lizkat would say, "go figure".  A fascinating journey.

The instruments included (most had separate videos, but, for those who love this sort of stuff, and I do, and adore Baroque music, which I also do, and thrill to history - yes, tick that box, as well, the video of Brandon Acker with Rob Scallon on the history of the guitar was brilliant; I love watching a video where I learn stuff I hadn't known before), Renaissance guitar, Baroque guitar, Renaissance lute, Baroque lute, Harpischord, oud, viola da gamba, and the wonderful theorbo, an instrument - those bass notes - that I have quite lost my heart to.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Okay: That was yesterday.

Today, I am awaiting the delivery of an order of coffee.

And yes, there will be more Baroque music.

I have found some fans that I bought for my mother three years ago, during our last really warm spell; one may be pressed into service in my study today, - it works, I checked - as the internal thermometer outside my study door now reads 25 C (77F), which, even for my passionately heat loving self, is perhaps excessive indoors, especially this early in the day.

A few years ago, I recall visiting Puntland (a semi-autonomous region of Somalia), where I stayed in our regional HQ - a visit where we were being briefed (and delivering briefings) plus attending meetings with local interlocutors and various (self-styled) local VIPs; anyway, this was a large, spacious, high-ceilinged, Italianate villa, equipped with heavy, solid, old, furniture, comfortable, deep, armchairs, mosquito nets like tents over capacious beds, and those glorious - large - overhead fans - it was like a scene from between the two world wars, in someplace like Cairo, or the setting of a Somerset Maugham novel, or, Out of Africa, or The English Patient, or the video for the classic (and splendid) Stranglers song, Golden Brown, anyway, it felt extraordinarily out of time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes, my coffee has arrived.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Still too hot for me here. After dinner (pasta and tuna salad), I had a raspberry jelly that Mrs AFB made. Yum.
Unfortunately there is not a breath of air out there. So windows open or closed make no difference. I’ll be glad when this cools down.
Work was difficult. Spent quite a bit of the day trying to help a colleague who’s struggling with mental health. Doesn’t help me with my work load of course.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, my coffee has arrived.



I’ve never drunk less tea. Just too hot for that. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I’ve never drunk less tea. Just too hot for that. Enjoy your coffee.




Well, the coffee order was simply because I was in danger of running out of coffee, in fact, had run out, and had opened my emergency supply (which I must now re-stock); to be honest, it had nothing to do with the weather.

And, bizarrely, occasionally, I kind of like tea sometimes (in the late evening) when the weather is really good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Still too hot for me here. After dinner (pasta and tuna salad), I had a raspberry jelly that Mrs AFB made. Yum.
> Unfortunately there is not a breath of air out there. So windows open or closed make no difference. I’ll be glad when this cools down.
> Work was difficult. Spent quite a bit of the day trying to help a colleague who’s struggling with mental health. Doesn’t help me with my work load of course.




Homemade raspberry jelly?

Yum.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Homemade raspberry jelly?
> 
> Yum.



Indeed. A nice treat on a day like today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed. A nice treat on a day like today.



Sounds delicious and I can well imagine that you enjoyed it.

I love raspberries; what recipe does Mrs AFB use?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Another day in a south facing office with a full glass wall and no AC. It was 33C yesterday in there and I can’t wait to sweat it out all day again today


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

theSeb said:


> Nice. My study faces west south west so the indoor temperatures climb fast in the afternoons. I went for a swim in the sea yesterday evening. It was lovely and made me realise how much I miss being in the ocean. I grew up on a beach and I surfed till my late 20s. I have decided to get back into some kind of water sports. Paddle boarding seems appropriate considering the lack of decent waves were I live now.
> 
> I took this photo whilst waiting for the ferry to get back home across the bay
> 
> View attachment 7322




Stunning mate. I live about 50 mins from the nearest beach and don’t go often enough. I grew up about as far from the sea as you can get in the UK too, so nice to be a bit closer. I could certainly do with a swim now lol.


----------



## User.191

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Another day in a south facing office with a full glass wall and no AC. It was 33C yesterday in there and I can’t wait to sweat it out all day again today



Back when I used to work for a large regional bank over here we has a guy who'd sit next to the Windows which, with the blinds open, would amplify the heat from the sun.

He also sat next to the thermostat which was unprotected so would then turn it down to the 70's so he'd be nice and comfortable. The fact that this controlled the temperature for 100's of other people on the floor was neither here nor there and no amount of complaining made any difference.

He was even told to close the blinds if he was hot - which was supported by everyone within eyeshot of the Window and he complained that if he did that we'd not get enough Vitamin D from the sun and so he was going to continue doing that.

That was one of about 10 reasons I listed in my resignation letter a few weeks later.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

MissNomer said:


> Back when I used to work for a large regional bank over here we has a guy who'd sit next to the Windows which, with the blinds open, would amplify the heat from the sun.
> 
> He also sat next to the thermostat which was unprotected so would then turn it down to the 70's so he'd be nice and comfortable. The fact that this controlled the temperature for 100's of other people on the floor was neither here nor there and no amount of complaining made any difference.
> 
> He was even told to close the blinds if he was hot - which was supported by everyone within eyeshot of the Window and he complained that if he did that we'd not get enough Vitamin D from the sun and so he was going to continue doing that.
> 
> That was one of about 10 reasons I listed in my resignation letter a few weeks later.




Haha! Every company seems to have those sorts of people. 

We’ve had ‘thermostat’ wars where I work and even people who work in positions where they walk around all day, turning the heating off for those that sit still at desks. 

I used to work with a woman that would come into the tea room everyday and microwave rice and tinned mackerel which would stink the place out. I told her in front of everybody that it was anti-social and we’d appreciate it if she didn’t eat that at work. She just laughed and I ended up bringing it up in a meeting. She still ignored it so I cut the plug off the microwave


----------



## User.191

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Haha! Every company seems to have those sorts of people.
> 
> We’ve had ‘thermostat’ wars where I work and even people who work in positions where they walk around all day, turning the heating off for those that sit still at desks.
> 
> I used to work with a woman that would come into the tea room everyday and microwave rice and tinned mackerel which would stink the place out. I told her in front of everybody that it was anti-social and we’d appreciate it if she didn’t eat that at work. She just laughed and I ended up bringing it up in a meeting. She still ignored it so I cut the plug off the microwave




Back in the 2000's we'd have one person who'd ALWAYS finish off the last coffee then put the empty pot back on the warmer. This was in an office of 200 people so it was impossible to know who it was. Eventually one of the managers hooked up a fake camera pointing at the coffee pot and told everyone it was now recording.

Oddly that's all it took.

We never did find the guilty party, but we never had a problem afterwards.

Years later - same company, totally different office, I came in early one morning then hard to get out fast when the alarm went off.

Turned out some idiot had poured coffee grounds IN the pot then brewed it and left it on overnight. Within 30 minutes of my arrival the last of the liquid had been evaporated by the burner and it started smoking.

So I wasn't surprised when they changed the coffee machines over to have a 1 hour shutoff...


----------



## Alli

I’m on the road again. This time on an Amtrak from Jacksonville to Orlando. Then it will be a bus from Orlando to Tampa. Dinner tonight with my daughter and eldest nephew.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Stunning mate. I live about 50 mins from the nearest beach and don’t go often enough. I grew up about as far from the sea as you can get in the UK too, so nice to be a bit closer. I could certainly do with a swim now lol.



Coventry?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Worked from home today as I was expecting a delivery. Guess what. It was delayed until tomorrow! Typical. So I’m at home again tomorrow.
Can’t really leave Mrs AFB with a pallet delivery to deal with.


----------



## Alli

At the moment I’m enjoying my morning hot beverage on my daughter‘s balcony. Almost as good as my deck, but fewer trees and no birds to speak of. In a while we’ll get in the car and head to Tarpon Springs to visit the sponge docks and eat some good Greek food.


----------



## lizkat

Starting to save up for a Cleveland Guardians hat, I guess.  









						Cleveland Indians change name to "Guardians"
					

The team has been called the Cleveland Indians since 1915.




					www.axios.com


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> At the moment I’m enjoying my morning hot beverage on my daughter‘s balcony. Almost as good as my deck, but fewer trees and no birds to speak of. In a while we’ll get in the car and head to Tarpon Springs to visit the sponge docks and eat some good Greek food.



What’s a sponge dock?

Here it’s Friday evening. Work is done for today. Had some garage shelves delivered this morning. Will put them up over the weekend.


----------



## User.191

Apple fanboy said:


> What’s a sponge dock?
> 
> Here it’s Friday evening. Work is done for today. Had some garage shelves delivered this morning. Will put them up over the weekend.











						Discover the Sponge Docks of Tarpon Springs | VISIT FLORIDA
					

Downtown historic Tarpon Springs is lined with specialty stores and boutiques for sponge enthusiasts and for years has been ruled as the Sponge Capital of the World.



					www.visitflorida.com


----------



## Apple fanboy

MissNomer said:


> Discover the Sponge Docks of Tarpon Springs | VISIT FLORIDA
> 
> 
> Downtown historic Tarpon Springs is lined with specialty stores and boutiques for sponge enthusiasts and for years has been ruled as the Sponge Capital of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> www.visitflorida.com



Only sponge I use is the one to clean my car! You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Clix Pix

That was fascinating reading, MissNomer!   VERY cool.....   Not that I'm planning a visit to Florida any time soon, but when and if I do I will stop by Tarpon Springs.....


----------



## B S Magnet

I took advantage of the sunny, hot — but dry — conditions this afternoon by going on a nice walk alongside the railway tracks. (Walking alongside railways is one of my favourite pastimes.) Along the way, I found a pristine, working analogue wristwatch lying on the rock ballast, and so far there’s been no lost mention on CL or Kijiji.


----------



## B S Magnet

B S Magnet said:


> I’m making my own little Macarthur Park.
> 
> [EDIT: weather intervened  ]




Weather co-operated today, so I left a cake out in the rain.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> What’s a sponge dock?



Thank you, @MissNomer for answering that. Such a great little Greek area. We bought soap and sponges and a few touristy things like jewelry.


----------



## Alli

Today we’re going to a vegan bakery and then spend some time by the (salt water) pool. Dinner out tonight overlooking the water. Can’t believe I’ll be heading home tomorrow. I suppose my husband and cats will be ready to see me.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Went for a walk with Mrs AFB this morning. Then continued to sort out the garage together for most of the afternoon. Then I did some exercise (run and cross trainer whilst Mrs AFB cooked dinner.

After dinner I took my macro lens and D750 for a walk. found some bugs and flowers. A few butterflies, but not as many as I had seen earlier (minus my camera of course).

Then I came back and watered the plants and washed up. Now I'm procrastinating before I start work for the week.


----------



## B S Magnet

B S Magnet said:


> On Monday, I really enjoyed looking at the low-contrast shadow my meat sack projected onto all the orange sunlight hitting the pavement at four in the afternoon, some five hours prior to sunset. The nearest major wildfires are at least a thousand kilometres away.
> 
> The air quality health index of “Unhealthy” in the PM2.5 range, coupled with that indescribably dry-musty-stale odour of the breathing air and public health advisories warning us not to engage in aerobic exercise, even if one is in in tip-top shape, really brought home that retro-memory of the good new days of 2056 when, even during a mid-wintertime polar vortex and a stiff northern wind of about +5°C (lowering wind chills to -4°C), the AQHI never gets lower than 150 (”Unhealthy”) and the weaksauce sunlight at noon is the hue of a blood orange.
> 
> Ah yes, a preview of the good new times ahead.




Aaaaand we’re baaaack…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

French class finished for the night.

Now, for a welcome glass of wine.


----------



## User.191

Now on Plan E (or is it F, G or even H) for loading the ZenDesk ticket data into the data warehouse. Load's going fine, it's crossing the i's and dotting the t's that's the bloody issue.

Will this nightmare never end?

Giving up for the night. Will try tomorrow - thank dog I have Thursday and Friday off...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> French class finished for the night.
> 
> Now, for a welcome glass of wine.



Enjoy. Today has been just work. Either exercise or actual work (which I’ve just finished). Have two meetings tomorrow that I’ve had to do a lot of prep for.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Enjoy. Today has been just work. Either exercise or actual work (which I’ve just finished). Have two meetings tomorrow that I’ve had to do a lot of prep for.




Wine going down welll.

Last week, during that spell of continental wall of warmth, heat, bliss....I went prowling in what used to be wardrobes that contained stuff that my dad and my mum had worn in search of something comfortable to wear in these warm evenings.

And - studying shirts - (Decent Brother had held onto a few that my father used to have for wearing whenever he turned up and ended up staying a fair bit longer than planned - a frequent occurrence while Mother was deteriorating due to endless medical emergencies), I spotted a few of the casual denim shirts my dad - a handsome man, and an an impossibly dapper dresser earlier in his life, he used to have bespoke tweed jackets made, - on a civil servant's salary - some of my sartorial habits and preferences did not come from the wind, he always had & wore really good stuff  - had worn when he had retired, and finally, and firmly, dispensed with ties, formal elegant thick cotton shirts, bespoke jackets, dark trousers, and Italian leather shoes.

Anyway, last week, I tried a few of them out, and today - and it has given me an ineffable degree of  pleasure I did not realise I would experience - I am wearing an incredibly soft (and unbelievably comfortable) cotton denim shirt (Swedish) that my dad had worn.


----------



## Alli

Home again. Two hour flight from Tampa to Baltimore. Three hours in Baltimore, and then another two hour flight to Pensacola. One hour drive home. Makes for a long day. I don’t know when I’ll wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Home again. Two hour flight from Tampa to Baltimore. Three hours in Baltimore, and then another two hour flight to Pensacola. One hour drive home. Makes for a long day. I don’t know when I’ll wake up tomorrow.



Rest up, glad to have you back.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> Home again. Two hour flight from Tampa to Baltimore. Three hours in Baltimore, and then another two hour flight to Pensacola. One hour drive home. Makes for a long day. I don’t know when I’ll wake up tomorrow.



Welcome back1 Hope you sleep well and recover!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Got my shingles (Shingrix) vaccine today. My doctor had been nagging me about it for at least a year.

Interestingly I was more nervous about it than I was about my Covid vaccine. I couldn't _wait_ for that one. 

We'll see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## User.191

Totally rejigged my loaders for the ZenDesk data import. Remove the scalpel approach, implemented the “Big heavy fucking axe” one instead. Tomorrow it’s do or die time!

Also colored my hair in preparation for our upcoming long weekend away.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Got my shingles (Shingrix) vaccine today. My doctor had been nagging me about it for at least a year.
> 
> Interestingly I was more nervous about it than I was about my Covid vaccine. I couldn't _wait_ for that one.
> 
> We'll see how I feel tomorrow.



Ah the Shingrix vaccine. Like with the Covid jabs, it’s the second dose that gets you. My arm was sore after the first one, but after the second one I threw up all day. Getting me to do that is impressive when you consider I never barfed during months of chemo. But still better than getting shingles.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Ah the Shingrix vaccine. Like with the Covid jabs, it’s the second dose that gets you. My arm was sore after the first one, but after the second one I threw up all day. Getting me to do that is impressive when you consider I never barfed during months of chemo. But still better than getting shingles.



I've had shingles and it sucks but I would take that again over puking all day, it would be one thing if it were a life threatening disease but it's not. This is one vaccine I'll go ahead and skip.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> I've had shingles and it sucks but I would take that again over puking all day, it would be one thing if it were a life threatening disease but it's not. This is one vaccine I'll go ahead and skip.



You must have had a mild case of shingles. Everyone else I know who’s ever gotten it had symptoms for at least a month. Some were unable to sit and some had to sleep in their recliners because of the pain from lying in bed.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> You must have had a mild case of shingles. Everyone else I know who’s ever gotten it had symptoms for at least a month. Some were unable to sit and some had to sleep in their recliners because of the pain from lying in bed.



I guess you could call it mild but it did last for about a month and was quite uncomfortable, it was on my back on the ribs and everything from leaning back to my shirt rubbing on it was painful. Still, puking all day is far worse in my book, to me there is nothing more miserable than that.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> I guess you could call it mild but it did last for about a month and was quite uncomfortable, it was on my back on the ribs and everything from leaning back to my shirt rubbing on it was painful. Still, puking all day is far worse in my book, to me there is nothing more miserable than that.



Still one day of puking vs a month of bad sleep etc. - as much as I'd not look forward to the day, at least it could be planned for and once done is done.


----------



## Eric

Went for my morning walk and got stung or bitten by something. As soon as I felt something on my arm I freaked and swatted it off without actually seeing what it was but it got me, no stinger but it's swollen and been stinging for the last half hour but I have no other symptoms yet, fingers crossed it says that way. I have a cold compress on it.


----------



## Clix Pix

OUCH!!!!    I hope it wasn't a wasp!  You're sure there is no stinger buried in there somewhere?   Cold compress should be good, but if the pain continues and it swells up much more you might want to go to a Doc-in-the-box walk-in kind of place or the ER....


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> OUCH!!!!    I hope it wasn't a wasp!  You're sure there is no stinger buried in there somewhere?   Cold compress should be good, but if the pain continues and it swells up much more you might want to go to a Doc-in-the-box walk-in kind of place or the ER....



I'm about 2 hours in and am having no other reactions so I think I'm okay but the site of it still stings a bit but the redness is also almost gone now. I did put a cold compress on it and there's no stinger that I would see.


----------



## Clix Pix

That's good, then that you aren't experiencing anything further and that the redness is almost gone, too.  Probably if the stinger were still in there you'd know it and your system would be reacting fiercely to the invader.


----------



## Pumbaa

Unexpected walk with nephew. Yay.  Brother-in-law needed to get a new bed for sis at Ikea and tried make the shopping as covid-safe and rapid as possible so unca Pumbaa assisted with an outdoor walk with nephew in the stroller. Awesome!

Then out of nowhere someone turned on the big shower in the sky and the big outdoor fan. People exiting Ikea couldn’t even walk straight with their trolleys due to the wind. Still, nephew and I had a good time.

Also managed to take advantage of the cooler weather later to leave a couple of ATX cases/computers and an ancient 17” monitor for recycling, although I had to wait for a thunderstorm to finish first and barely made it in time. Lots of old sins to atone for, but a step in the right direction.


----------



## User.191

Day #1 of our long weekend - sunny day for the drive and stopped for some food in Lancaster, Ohio before picking up lots of good local artisanal cheese, bread and other fixings before heading to our destination.

Good chat with the chef (who didn’t realize we were coming up today) then popped in to the local attached pub for some drinks then drove back to the cottage in time for a simple meal and perhaps a dip in the hot-tub before bed.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> I've had shingles and it sucks but I would take that again over puking all day, it would be one thing if it were a life threatening disease but it's not. This is one vaccine I'll go ahead and skip.




Not me.   I had shingles once and never want it again,  so I'm getting the newer vaccine this fall.   I ended up with some attributed eye muscle damage from that bout of shingles (a wall eye that needs correction w/ prismatic lenses).  It's annoying because I quickly get vertigo without the glasses,  and before that was used to not really needing glasses *just to cross a room* safely,  even though I had some correction of an astigmatism.

I do get you about not looking forward to possibility of throwing up all day after the 2nd shot of the newer vaccine.   I can't remember the last time I threw up,  I think it was when I ate bad egg foo yung at some takeout joint in the city, maybe 40 years ago?   Haven't eaten that stuff again!   So yeah.   But I don't want another go-around with shingles, for sure.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Not me.   I had shingles once and never want it again,  so I'm getting the newer vaccine this fall.   I ended up with some attributed eye muscle damage from that bout of shingles (a wall eye that needs correction w/ prismatic lenses).  It's annoying because I quickly get vertigo without the glasses,  and before that was used to not really needing glasses *just to cross a room* safely,  even though I had some correction of an astigmatism.
> 
> I do get you about not looking forward to possibility of throwing up all day after the 2nd shot of the newer vaccine.   I can't remember the last time I threw up,  I think it was when I ate bad egg foo yung at some takeout joint in the city, maybe 40 years ago?   Haven't eaten that stuff again!   So yeah.   But I don't want another go-around with shingles, for sure.



I had gallbladder full of stones and was basically nauseous for  a couple of years before they discovered what it was and removed it, they said I didn't fit the type that would normally have it so it took a while for them to find the problem but I was riddled with them.

I lost around 30 pounds overall and was barely eating but literally the day of the surgery I ate my first real meal in years without pain or fear, it was an amazing feeling. Of course I gained all the weight back but I was no longer sickly all the time. 

So for me it's a real problem and if it were for something like COVID I would totally do it but not for shingles, it is miserable, you guys are right about that, fortunately not fatal though.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Day off work today, so, soft play, coffee, headache and some clothes shopping with the family ready for our holiday next week. Wish me luck.


----------



## ouimetnick

Week off from work is wrapping up.  They have a winter and summer "shutdown" where maintenance work is done and employees get to stay home.

A friend of mine convinced me to join her for a church session at her place of worship. It's a non-denominational type of Christian church. Much different than the boring Catholic dumps that my dad forced on me and my brother. Much younger crowd, much better acoustics, no boring choir type singing, and everyone uses a bible app on their phone if they don't have their own physical bible. The people are outgoing and nice, and they have a youth group, so I'll be going back. Obviously I’m not going to magically change my mind from several services or meetings, but I try to keep an open mine.

Never thought I'd be saying that I attended church on my own terms (unless it was for a funeral)


----------



## DT

OK, so my last several days of fun:

We traveled from St. Aug, to MCO (Orlando International), flight to PA, back, over to Universal Studios for a few days and home.  Though it wasn't quite that simple 

Wound up staying overnight at the airport, there's a Hyatt in the airport (in, not at ...), and we sprung for a room, a suite, the Presidential suite, hahaha, we don't spend a ton on things like clubs, golfing, etc., so when something like this comes up, we fortunately are able to make a really stupid decision 

It was silly enormous, several rooms, full kitchen, multiple TVs, dressing areas, lighted spa in a bathroom with a walk in shower and TVs, and yes, I piped in music and danced, the video is available on our OnlyFans page.  The balcony overlooked the entire airport, we sat outside watching planes come and go, while a massive storm moved through.

  

 

Finally made it to PA, we hit up Kennywood, it's an old school amusement park (as opposed to a theme park), they've recently added a huge coaster, the Steel Curtain, it's 220 ft tall, has the world's highest inversion with __nine__ total, just fantastic, ride it several times, the park was pretty quiet.  Hit up a few old school rides like the Old Mill (originally went up in the 1920s), lots of good food and beverages.  Really beautiful park up in the hills.

Also visited with family, which was kind of the point, had a great time.



  


Got back to MCO, headed over to the Portofino, had a few days at the park, super fun, hit up Hagrids several times with the new "virtual line", got to ride the Velocicoaster a few times, ate and drank ourselves silly, had an amazing dinner with some old friends at Mama Della's.

One nice pic of the Velocicoaster with the Hulk coaster across the lagoon   That's a part of the ride that's a heartline roll, so amazing.





We found the lower parking, had only like 5 cars, open banks of chargers for EVs, and free charging the Portofino, kind of hard to beat - we drove about 280 miles, and spent about $4.00 on "fuel".  This was a our first road trip-ish sort of thing with the Tesla, it was fantastic, quick, quiet, super roomy - the trunk had 3 rollers, a big cooler and dolly, 3 other bags, and extra bag for the return trip.


----------



## DT

Picked this up this afternoon, so Six Point makes some spectacular IPA/IIPA, one of the very best is their Resin IIPA, well, this afternoon, we found their new product, the ANTI-RESIN, it's an IIPA with a ZERO IBU.  It's filled with hops, but without a hoppy bite, very cool, super unique, kind of an underlying hop, but it's sweet, like hoppy honey, 9.1% ABV, a little malty, a big ... umm, non-hop?  Unhop?  It's hard to describe


----------



## Hrafn

I'm on day 2 of my last 4 day weekend of the summer.  We've: walked for an hour through the desert, cut an 8"x16' section of limbs from the tree overhanging my yard, gassed up 2 vehicles, kegged 1 cider and started a next, refilled 3 propane tanks installed 2 thermostats and one toilet seat.  My wife and son are getting their 6 month dental checkups, and I don't have the wherewithal to go weed since it's 97 F and 45% humidity.

I'm taking it easy.


----------



## lizkat

I've been buying a few software upgrades to finish off my move to Big Sur from Catalina on my MBA2020.  So today I was installing them, having spent a few days prowling around to make sure everything else seems ok.  I'm always glad to have an OS upgrade and associated app upgrades land nicely in the rear view mirror, with clones to go back to if needed, and lovin' it when I don't need them.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been working in London the last couple of days. I'm exhausted. I'd have rather had a lie in today, but Mrs AFB needed driving to the supermarket. Anyway I was awake at 5.

Took me three hours to get to London and 4 and a half to get back. Its going to be a quiet weekend. Well except for a load of work I need to catch up on.


----------



## Pumbaa

Tired.

Awake at 2:40 to watch Armand Duplantis qualify. Fracking broadcaster apparently used a standard feed rather than showing the jumps live. Letting Discovery+ run the show is pretty much a disaster here, doing nothing but the bare minimum required.

Speaking of sins: Managed to ditch two old laser printers today. Heavy bastards. My Apple Watch counted that as 4 minutes of exercise. Double win!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Been working in London the last couple of days. I'm exhausted. I'd have rather had a lie in today, but Mrs AFB needed driving to the supermarket. Anyway I was awake at 5.
> 
> Took me three hours to get to London and 4 and a half to get back. Its going to be a quiet weekend. Well except for a load of work I need to catch up on.




I avoid London as much as I can and thankfully haven’t been there with work recently. We’ve got a few friends who live in London and they keep asking us to visit but we really don’t want the hassle. One of our friends has married a very wealthy Frenchman and they’ve bought a house in Finsbury Park and she just wants to show it off to us. I am running out of excuses to go lol. I think when you’ve grown up going to London a lot, the appeal wears off eventually. My girls want to do the sights too, ahhhh! 

Enjoy a chilled day


----------



## fischersd

DT said:


> OK, so my last several days of fun:
> 
> We traveled from St. Aug, to MCO (Orlando International), flight to PA, back, over to Universal Studios for a few days and home.  Though it wasn't quite that simple
> 
> Wound up staying overnight at the airport, there's a Hyatt in the airport (in, not at ...), and we sprung for a room, a suite, the Presidential suite, hahaha, we don't spend a ton on things like clubs, golfing, etc., so when something like this comes up, we fortunately are able to make a really stupid decision



Umm.  Do you not cringe a little, booking the Presidential Suite...."I wonder if there's Trump hooker pee in this mattress?"

I'm sure he mostly stays in Trump branded hotels...but...

Sorry, struck my coffee-deprived mind as a funny thought this am. 

Edit:  Ok, and on-topic - I'll likely hit my favourite breakfast joint for their breakfast hash (potatoes, ham, bacon, sausage, onions, peppers, grated cheddar cheese, 3 over easy eggs on top), then go paddleboarding at one of our lakes.


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Umm.  Do you not cringe a little, booking the Presidential Suite...."I wonder if there's Trump hooker pee in this mattress?"
> 
> I'm sure he mostly stays in Trump branded hotels...but...
> 
> Sorry, struck my coffee-deprived mind as a funny thought this am.
> 
> Edit:  Ok, and on-topic - I'll likely hit my favourite breakfast joint for their breakfast hash (potatoes, ham, bacon, sausage, onions, peppers, grated cheddar cheese, 3 over easy eggs on top), then go paddleboarding at one of our lakes.




Hahaha, we just cringed a bit in general, but now I have to pass this on to the wife    

Next week she's going to go full terminator mode on the airline, the hotel, it was a horrific comedy of errors (none of which was our fault, even though we got the brunt of the hassle and cost ...)

We were also planning on a little SUP run down to the point, however ... see next post!


----------



## DT

We are apparently bringing this young lady home today


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I avoid London as much as I can and thankfully haven’t been there with work recently. We’ve got a few friends who live in London and they keep asking us to visit but we really don’t want the hassle. One of our friends has married a very wealthy Frenchman and they’ve bought a house in Finsbury Park and she just wants to show it off to us. I am running out of excuses to go lol. I think when you’ve grown up going to London a lot, the appeal wears off eventually. My girls want to do the sights too, ahhhh!
> 
> Enjoy a chilled day



The sites I saw were the London office. The hotel. Left home Thursday morning at 6 am. Got to the office around 9. Worked until 6 that night. Then went to the hotel. Had dinner in the hotel. Went to bed. Was back in the office at 7am and left at 3:30. Got home around 8pm. It was not a fun couple of days. But there was an issue that needed sorting and no-one else in the company has the brains/work ethic/ability to do it instead. Was it my job? No. But someone had to do it.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> Ah the Shingrix vaccine. Like with the Covid jabs, it’s the second dose that gets you. My arm was sore after the first one, but after the second one I threw up all day….



You’re not helping to sell me on the idea of that second shot.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> We are apparently bringing this young lady home today
> 
> 
> View attachment 7600




Heh, you were already outnumbered in your household but now you're gonna be toast.  _Les femmes règnent!_


----------



## DT

Yeah, so the little G has been really wanting another kitty since we lost the previous one a couple of years ago.  I'm not a big "animal person", though they seem to just love me for some reason, hahaha, maybe we have similar scents ...

The previous two had been older-ish, outside strays - we had some rules for a new one (including some things to minimize the issues from the aforementioned):

1)  Wait till after all our travel plans were over, so it would have a nice long time without us being gone

2)  Her pet, so all pet related chores, including lots of extra care on the litter

3)  Get a very young kitty/kitten, that's been raised indoors, and keep it indoors, the biggest problem with an outside stray is they want to go outside, then it's all about tracking them down, worrying if they're coming home, etc.

I mean, that's it, pretty simple, we have a nice indoor washroom/utility area for supplies, litter and whatnot (that can also be closed off if needed, however, she can roam the house freely like our other cats.  We were just at the ILs and they have a great cat that just shows up for a little love every so often, then finds a high perch to peer down at their people 

Hahaha, I actually took a pic of him ...


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> We are apparently bringing this young lady home today
> 
> 
> View attachment 7600



What a beauty!


----------



## Alli

It’s 11:30 and already 93 degrees. So what are we doing today? That’s right, we’re going out! We’re doing the walking tour of downtown restaurants. I suspect we’ll be melted by the end.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Unlike cricket, baseball games are usually over in 3 hours instead of 3 days. We like our boredom in smaller doses.




Cleveland (Indians now, Guardians from 2022) will be angling for boredom interspersed with the thrill of more stolen base attempts, albeit probably laced with a heftier pile of called strikes.  One may deduce this from the fact that they finally landed Myles Straw yesterday, acqiuring him from the Houston Astros just before the end of trading.

When Straw does connect with a pitch he likes,  he can surprise any half-dozing outfielder, since his hits historically have divided up pretty much evenly to left, center and right.   He learned upon reaching the majors that it's more challenging to steal a base there than back in Class A ball,  but he did steal in the minors at a very high clip, assisted not just by judgment and nerve but through amazing speed on the base paths.



> This season with the Astros, Straw ranks 23rd in Baseball Savant’s sprint speed metric, which measures the feet per second a player travels in their fastest second in very specific instances. Straw traveled at 29.2 feet per second on average. He will instantly be third on the Guardians behind Amed Rosario (29.6, 13th overall) and Bradley Zimmer (29.3, 19th overall). He’s already swiped 17 bases this season, which puts him in a tie for sixth overall in baseball and the most in Cleveland.








__





						Myles Straw has a unique set of skills that Cleveland needs
					





					www.msn.com
				




Well I haven't saved up enough for a Guardians hat yet but it looks like I won't have to burn it any time soon in 2022 just on account of their new center fielder.


----------



## DT

She's home, hahaha, she's exploring all the corners, nooks, crannies.  She's only about 3-3.5 months old, and has likely been in small rooms, cages for most of her life, so I'm sure this open, expansive space is blowing her mind.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> She's home, hahaha, she's exploring all the corners, nooks, crannies.  She's only about 3-3.5 months old, and has likely been in small rooms, cages for most of her life, so I'm sure this open, expansive space is blowing her mind.




Let the 3am drape-climbing begin!


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> …and has likely been in small rooms, cages for most of her life…



Ah, brings back memories of my days before CPS started visiting my parents regularly.

Good times…


----------



## User.191

Another fun day on our second, and last day of our "long weekend" getaway. Drove to Athens, Ohio and visited Shade Winery, picked up a case of various sweet wines and had a rather excellent lunch (the wife had Grilled swordfish and I had 3 Lamb chops).

Then came back and put on our hiking boots to do a 2 mile, 2 hour hike to the Gorge and back, just in time to hear resident bagpipe Scott play his pipes as diners were called for evening meal.

Shit ton of pictures taken - mostly Raw images that'll need post-processing on Affinity either tonight or tomorrow before I can post them. Besides, signal's still crap so probably have little chance to send much up thro the intertubes until we get back home tomorrow to my 1GB connection!


----------



## Clix Pix

Sounds as though you've been having a lovely and relaxing weekend, MissNomer!  Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Another wet Sunday. Rain has stopped now so will see how the garden dries out during the day to determine if I do any afternoon gardening. Will take Mrs AFB for a walk in a bit when she is finally ready. Other than that there is the F1 highlights later and some work. After all Sunday night is the new (well not to me) Monday morning don't you know.

Such an exciting life I lead!


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Let the 3am drape-climbing begin!




She played and played and got tuckered out, and then sat on the stairs waiting for T to call her up, it was the cutest thing ever.  Haven't heard a peep from them yet!  We moved the litter into her room, the kitty already knows what it is / how to use, so that's awesome - ordered a second one with a top, two mats, misc other kitty-gear


----------



## User.191

Driving back home today.

Booo……

Work tomorrow. Double boo……


----------



## Alli

Totally tuckered from yesterday’s adventure in the heat so doing nothing today. But look at my favorite tasting from yesterday! Squid with squid ink sauce (because the restaurant is named Squid Ink), and a fried paella ball that seemed very Indian. Yummy.


----------



## Clix Pix

We apparently had rain during the night and it is overcast and cloudy now, so a good day to stay in and do my end-of-old-month-beginning-of-new-month tasks.....


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> We apparently had rain during the night and it is overcast and cloudy now, so a good day to stay in and do my end-of-old-month-beginning-of-new-month tasks.....




On my plate today too.    Ditto the rain, which we don't need.   I see jungle plants trying to advance from the mini rain forest behind the stone wall, gee.

Among the to-do items, something nice.  I finally bought an upgrade for EazyDraw that runs under Big Sur, so I'll install that onto my 2020 MBA.  Was using an older version that didn't even run on Catalina so I was having to haul out my mid-2012 MBP, work up the design or drawing or whatever the project was, than bring the image to the mba.  Will be nice to let the mid-2012 go back to waiting for moments when I feel like watching a DVD or an archived movie purchase.


----------



## Thomas Veil

My wife’s car had very low pressure in one tire, so I pumped it up yesterday. This morning it was below 10 lb. PSI.

So I pumped it up again and immediately drove it to the only tire place open nearby, a little indie shop.

Turns out the place was a real dive that looks like something you’d see in the bad parts of Guatemala. But the guy says pull right in, so I do, and he goes to work on it, and 10 minutes and $15 later he’s got it fixed.

So. Expectations:   Outcome:


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> the biggest problem with an outside stray is they want to go outside, then it's all about tracking them down, worrying if they're coming home, etc.




For sure.  We have 2 that a former neighbor (who is an asshole) turned out when they were about 2.  He said he did it to keep the snakes down.  I realize we live in the woods, but in the almost 30 years we have lived here, I have seen no more than a handful of copperheads.  So not a good enough reason if you ask me.

So the first winter they were outside, one kept coming over wanting in the garage.  Wife started letting her in at night.  Within a couple of weeks, her sister would join her.  So for the past 10 years we have had 2 garage cats in addition to between 3-5 indoor cats.  They go out every morning and like clockwork are waiting to come in at night.  But there have been times when one of them wouldn't come home.  What's bad it we live a mile back from the main road, but we have seen them probably 1/2 the way there.  So given how far we have seen them wander, they could easily make it to the main road.  Plus we have coyotes (the furry ones, not the human smugglers) so that is always a concern at night.  

So yes, we worry when they don't come home.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Plus we have coyotes (the furry ones, not the human smugglers) so that is always a concern at night.
> 
> So yes, we worry when they don't come home.




I was really glad my kitties were indoor-only once it became apparent that a fisher cat (not a cat but a very big weasel) had adopted the ridge that runs along back of here as his home turf for awhile...  long enough to scarf up all the red squirrels, grey squirrels, voles, rabbits, likely a few feral cats...  and started eyeballing an uproad-neighbor's miniature Yorkie one day from a spot along a stone wall.   So it's not just coyotes that indoor-outdoor cat keepers have to worry about, at least around here.  The fishers' fur is valuable and they were reintroduced to the Catskills in the 70s, having earlier been trapped out to point they were rarely seen.   Now of course there are so many in some spots that the DEC has had to come up with a management plan because not that many people are trappers any more.  "Best laid plans"...


----------



## Renzatic

Since I'm easily impressed, I got a huge kick out of this video, knowing that it was shot just 5 minutes up the road from me.






So what am I going to do today? I'm going to throw something awesome in that creek!


----------



## Alli

Got all dressed up this morning and went to visit my hero, my oncologist, for my annual exam. All good. Made plans to meet a girlfriend for sushi tomorrow for dinner. Can’t wait!


----------



## Deleted member 215

What a day.

On Friday night one of my fillings fell out. So it's been a whole weekend of pain/sensitivity and inability to eat anything other than soup and yogurt. Friday night of course being the furthest possible time from being able to contact my dentist. I finally get ahold of the office this morning and find out my dentist is on vacation until next week. So now I'm trying to find another dentist in the area that can fix this as soon as possible


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> What a day.
> 
> On Friday night one of my fillings fell out. So it's been a whole weekend of pain/sensitivity and inability to eat anything other than soup and yogurt. Friday night of course being the furthest possible time from being able to contact my dentist. I finally get ahold of the office this morning and find out my dentist is on vacation until next week. So now I'm trying to find another dentist in the area that can fix this as soon as possible




Don't teeth always pick just the most fantastic time to flip out?

I had a temp tooth in during a trip to NYC, I mean, by definition it's not expected to be perfect, but I lost it at a fab little Italian joint, sitting outside, eating some muscles, drinking some awesome wine.  Hahaha, I thought it was a piece of shell 

Fortunately, since it was a [temp] crown, sitting on a root canal, it was pretty painless, I was just careful vs. trying to get it glued back in at some rando dentist 

It was somewhere around here:






As we were seeing Play Dead after dinner, which was a show by Teller (of Penn and ...), pretty amazing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> I've had shingles and it sucks but I would take that again over puking all day, it would be one thing if it were a life threatening disease but it's not. This is one vaccine I'll go ahead and skip.






lizkat said:


> Not me.   I had shingles once and never want it again,  so I'm getting the newer vaccine this fall.   I ended up with some attributed eye muscle damage from that bout of shingles (a wall eye that needs correction w/ prismatic lenses).  It's annoying because I quickly get vertigo without the glasses,  and before that was used to not really needing glasses *just to cross a room* safely,  even though I had some correction of an astigmatism.
> 
> I do get you about not looking forward to possibility of throwing up all day after the 2nd shot of the newer vaccine.   I can't remember the last time I threw up,  I think it was when I ate bad egg foo yung at some takeout joint in the city, maybe 40 years ago?   Haven't eaten that stuff again!   So yeah.   But I don't want another go-around with shingles, for sure.



I've had shingles - the doctor whom I consulted at the time described it as a "severe" dose.

In around twenty years working as a teacher at university, I never had to take more than a day or two off - at most - a year, and was out sick once for perhaps a week, with a really bad chest cold or flu.

However, when I got shingles, nearly twenty years ago, I was out on sick leave for the best part of six weeks, and was still absolutely wrecked when I finally returned (reluctantly) to work.


----------



## hulugu

Spent the weekend installing a new Nest learning thermostat after our old thermostat decided to quit working, and then the SSD card in my laptop decided to blow up, so I spent most of the week fixing stuff. I've also managed to end up with a feral cat friend, who we've dubbed Beowulf. (I wanted to name the little dumbass Gulliver, but my son insisted on an epic, heroic name.) He seems smart enough to avoid the mating pair of coyotes, and seems intent on making our porch his home against the other neighborhood cats.

I spent most of last week following constables around, getting a feel for the evictions crisis, and also time in migrant shelters in Mexico, so I'm a little burned out this week. 

I also learned my cousin is getting married, so I'm going to grab a new pair of cowboy boots for her wedding because mine are a shambles.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I was in the office today. So with my three meetings, goodness knows how many phone calls and emails, not much got done. Now instead of working I'm procrastinating on here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading books, sipping wine, browsing here.


----------



## Apple fanboy

So just did some work for a bit. But decided to cut it short tonight.


----------



## User.45

drinks w friends from medschool.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> drinks w friends from medschool.




Today is National IPA Day!


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> View attachment 7712
> 
> drinks w friends from medschool.



I don’t drink beer, but I sure dig that bottle!


----------



## ouimetnick

Went again to church yesterday and taught a friend (same friend that convinced me to go to her church) to drive stick. She was pretty familiar with how since she drove a dump truck on a farm 6 years ago. Fast learner and impressive technique for an hour's worth of driving around.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Visited the farmers' market where I treated myself to olives (black Moroccan, and anchovy stuffed olives), olive oil, salami, sundried tomatoes, vegetables (aubergines, courgettes, carrots, onions, garlic, peppers, French onions, chard, salad greens, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, new potatoes), fruit (oranges, lemons, greengages, pears, and plums), fillet steak, (from the meat stall - the fishmongers are on holiday and have been away for the past fortnight, as is the honey stall).

The French bakery (I had phoned them yesterday) had kept some baguette and rye bread for me, and I also paid a visit to the cheesemonger's.

And, while there, I thoroughly enjoyed myself and purchased  Gorgonzola Dolcelatte, Bleu d'Auvergne, Valdeon Blue, Delice de Bourgogne, Camembert Rustique, La Serena, Torta del Casar, Garrotxa, Cashel Blue Mature, Gruyere Reserve, and aged Goat's cheese (Gouda).


----------



## Herdfan

MissNomer said:


> Another fun day on our second, and last day of our "long weekend" getaway. Drove to Athens, Ohio a




Not sure of it is still there, but the Kroger in Athens had an in-store chippery.  Basically they made potato chips on site.  They reminded me a little bit of Charles Chips from my childhood.

Daughter swam pretty regularly at the OU pool, so we always stocked up to take some home.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ouimetnick said:


> Went again to church yesterday and taught a friend (same friend that convinced me to go to her church) to drive stick. She was pretty familiar with how since she drove a dump truck on a farm 6 years ago. Fast learner and impressive technique for an hour's worth of driving around.



Everyone drives stick here. Its the natural way to drive a car. On the rare occasions I'm driving an automatic, I never know what to do with my other foot.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Visited the farmers' market where I treated myself to olives (black Moroccan, and anchovy stuffed olives), olive oil, salami, sundried tomatoes, vegetables (aubergines, courgettes, carrots, onions, garlic, peppers, French onions, chard, salad greens, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, new potatoes), fruit (oranges, lemons, greengages, pears, and plums), fillet steak, (from the meat stall - the fishmongers are on holiday and have been away for the past fortnight, as is the honey stall).
> 
> The French bakery (I had phoned them yesterday) had kept some baguette and rye bread for me, and I also paid a visit to the cheesemonger's.
> 
> And, while there, I thoroughly enjoyed myself and purchased  Gorgonzola Dolcelatte, Bleu d'Auvergne, Valdeon Blue, Delice de Bourgogne, Camebert Rustique, La Serena, Torta del Casar, Garrotxa, Cashel Blue Mature, Gruyere Reserve, and aged Goat's cheese (Gouda).



Wow! Thats a lot of cheese! Are you a mouse? 

Here it was gardening (weeding) and a walk that turned into a run due to the rain.


----------



## Renzatic

Apple fanboy said:


> Everyone drives stick here. Its the natural way to drive a car. On the rare occasions I'm driving an automatic, I never know what to do with my other foot.




Just pretend the clutch is still there, and slam your foot into the floorboard whenever you feel like you need to change the imaginary gears. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Clix Pix

All these years since I've driven a stick shift car and every now and then I catch myself pressing an invisible clutch pedal with one foot!!   Yep, just what Renzatic says!!!    I'll bet if I were to get into a car with stick shift now that although I might have a stumble or two that it wouldn't take long to feel wonderfully familiar and comfortable again!    Trouble is that this area is just too darned congested to make driving with a stick shift as much fun as it is meant to be.....


----------



## Renzatic

Clix Pix said:


> All these years since I've driven a stick shift car and every now and then I catch myself pressing an invisible clutch pedal with one foot!!




See? He gets it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I usually kangaroo for the first minute or two until I remember I'm not dipping the clutch, but hitting the brake and accelerator together!


----------



## User.191

Apple fanboy said:


> I usually kangaroo for the first minute or two until I remember I'm not dipping the clutch, but hitting the brake and accelerator together!



Eons ago I was given a cheapo Corolla rental (wasn't my choice) working down in Cape Town. After several years driving my Rover 623 GSi Automatic (man, I loved that car!), I'd forgotten the manual gear principles of 'slow down, clutch, change gears!' and damn near caused an accident coming off the N1 in the city as the car came to an almost standstill with a BMW right on my ass.

Never forgot again!


----------



## Renzatic

I discovered something today that shocked me to the very core of my being. Something that was seemingly obvious, but didn't occur to me until now, while I was debating on where to eat.

Quesadillas are just Mexican calzones.

It is a truth undeniable. Everyone should know.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Wow! Thats a lot of cheese! Are you a mouse?
> 
> Here it was gardening (weeding) and a walk that turned into a run due to the rain.




Most were small helpings, but the cheeseboard is amply supplied (especially when served with French bread).

Besides, some days, I will have cheese for breakfast, with fruit and coffee.

Actually, cheese and eggs (and yes, well, butter, too) are the main reasons why I will never become vegan; I have some sympathy for the vegetarian position (though I'm not one), but could never conceive of wanting to become vegan.


----------



## Renzatic

There are few finer pleasures in life than eating a burrito during a lightning storm.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we registered for the portland bridge ride where they shut down traffic so you can ride you bike on portland bridges with no cars. there are 9 bridges. we are doing 8 because we didn't to want to get up at 5 to get that first one. When I went to register I had no clue it would be so expensive 80.00 forth of us and free tee shirts for the first 7500. we bought bike greens too that got the total to 180 ouch. the money goes to help poor and and such people with medical issues so its a good thing.





						Bridge Pedal Details
					

Providence Bridge Pedal is a celebration of bridges and bicycling—a non-competitive, community bike ride over Portland’s Willamette River bridges.




					www.providence.org


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Most were small helpings, but the cheeseboard is amply supplied (especially when served with French bread).
> 
> Besides, some days, I will have cheese for breakfast, with fruit and coffee.
> 
> Actually, cheese and eggs (and yes, well, butter, too) are the main reasons why I will never become vegan; I have some sympathy for the vegetarian position (though I'm not one), but could never conceive of wanting to become vegan.



I'm strictly a tea and cereal person. Usually porridge. I'll have a cooked breakfast if I'm away somewhere, although the last one I had wasn't great.

Just found out one of my friends and his family have Covid. Hopefully they are all okay as he is quite overweight and has asthma. He's had two jabs, so that should help.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm strictly a tea and cereal person. Usually porridge. I'll have a cooked breakfast if I'm away somewhere, although the last one I had wasn't great.
> 
> Just found out one of my friends and his family have Covid. Hopefully they are all okay as he is quite overweight and has asthma. He's had two jabs, so that should help.



A cooked breakfast, when away; blissful dreams of a glorious past.  In my dreams, in my dreams...

However, at home, it is usually fruit (freshly squeezed orange or grapefruit juice - or just some sliced fruit, an apple, or some plums, or peaches, or nectarines), plus coffee, plus toasted French bread with butter, and either good quality jam (preserve? conserve? often home made, though not by me), honey or simply with cheese.

Occasionally, I will treat myself to muesli.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> There are few finer pleasures in life than eating a burrito during a lightning storm.




Sounds right to me. Perhaps topped only by somehow having managed to get the darn lawn mowed ahead of such an event.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Nursing a hangover after going to our local rugby club yesterday to watch the final Lions match. Washing clothes after our holiday and catching a glimpse every now and then if the Olympics closing ceremony.


----------



## fooferdoggie

just got home from the Portland bridge ride. it was fun overall. but sections were so slow when people got benched together. they staggered the starting but  there were 4 separate rides that joined in the middle of the main rides. the ride was about 25 miles but it was 18 or so miles round trip for us to get there and back. banana stations all over and at the end 2 tables of bananas and ice cream and such.  I cant eat carbs so none for me. Its tough going so slow on the tandem one part it was easier to just walk. They covered the steel grate of one bridge with cardboard. Nothing like riding on the free way going the wrong way on a bike finally was able to get some speed going. We averaged 9.4 mph with a max of 28mph. Took 2 hours. they had everyone sign their names when we were finished. You see the tallest bridge we went over.


----------



## SuperMatt

fooferdoggie said:


> just got home from the Portland bridge ride. it was fun overall. but sections were so slow when people got benched together. they staggered the starting but  there were 4 separate rides that joined in the middle of the main rides. the ride was about 25 miles but it was 18 or so miles round trip for us to get there and back. banana stations all over and at the end 2 tables of bananas and ice cream and such.  I cant eat carbs so none for me. Its tough going so slow on the tandem one part it was easier to just walk. They covered the steel grate of one bridge with cardboard. Nothing like riding on the free way going the wrong way on a bike finally was able to get some speed going. We averaged 9.4 mph with a max of 28mph. Took 2 hours. they had everyone sign their names when we were finished. You see the tallest bridge we went over.
> View attachment 7759View attachment 7760View attachment 7761View attachment 7762View attachment 7763View attachment 7764View attachment 7765View attachment 7766View attachment 7767View attachment 7768



They completely rebuilt Portland so fast after it got completely burned to the ground by Antifa and BLM! Incredible!!! Congrats!

Looks like a cool ride.


----------



## Herdfan

A combination of pre-packing and cleaning out the garage.

So far we have filled 8 42G contractor bags and that is only one side.  Got quite a bit packed up in anticipation of a move within a year.  It is boxed/toted, labeled and put in the clean corner ready to go.  Probably going to need to build some shelves.


----------



## fooferdoggie

SuperMatt said:


> They completely rebuilt Portland so fast after it got completely burned to the ground by Antifa and BLM! Incredible!!! Congrats!
> 
> Looks like a cool ride.



still a lot of boarded up windows here and there.


----------



## fooferdoggie

found out there were 10,000 bike riders and striders involved in the bridge ride.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> A combination of pre-packing and cleaning out the garage.
> 
> So far we have filled 8 42G contractor bags and that is only one side.  Got quite a bit packed up in anticipation of a move within a year.  It is boxed/toted, labeled and put in the clean corner ready to go.  Probably going to need to build some shelves.




Extra points for slogging through stuff like that in AUGUST !!


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Extra points for slogging through stuff like that in AUGUST !!




My garage has A/C. 

Stayed in a rental house in Hawaii in 2012 that had mini-splits in each bedroom.  When we got home I had one put in the garage.  Works great for air, and the heat is fine in the shoulder months, but I need the Reznor for main winter ( it came with the house).


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> See? He gets it.




ClixPix is a she you white, evil CIS devil !!!


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> ClixPix is a she you white, evil CIS devil !!!



See? She gets it.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> My garage has A/C.




Oh yeah?  Mine has a full bathroom, well, a 1/2 bath ... 




... OK, it's a bucket.


----------



## DT

Oh wow, little G got bumped up to even more advanced classes (vs. our previous discussions with the staff),  AP/Honors Biology, AP/Honors Geometry, no Honors options for ELA/History, but in the highest option (just AP).  Two of the classes are high school credit (she's in 8th grade).


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Oh yeah?  Mine has a full bathroom, well, a 1/2 bath ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... OK, it's a bucket.




You have a bucket? Well hell, look at Mr. La-de-dah over here!


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Oh wow, little G got bumped up to even more advanced classes (vs. our previous discussions with the staff),  AP/Honors Biology, AP/Honors Geometry, no Honors options for ELA/History, but in the highest option (just AP).  Two of the classes are high school credit (she's in 8th grade).



So you have one of "those kids".  

My daughter got hosed out of Valdictorian (we still do that here) because a kid somehow managed to get permission to take an AP course early.  That gave him one more AP class than my daughter.  So there was no way she could catch him.  

But those AP classes are great if she can get the scores on the AP tests.  Between the AP's and dual credit courses, she started college as a 3rd Quarter Freshman, so after Christmas break she was a Sophomore and got the upper class parking pass so she could park at her dorm and not all the way over in the parking garage.  

Hope she does well.


Renzatic said:


> You have a bucket? Well hell, look at Mr. La-de-dah over here!




Right.  I have go out and pee off the deck.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> My garage has A/C.




My barn has A/C but that's because there was a window pane missing when I bought the place... and the brother of the previous owner said later on that he always figured that was an emergency exit for when some creature that didn't belong up in the rafters (like a weasel) somehow got up there and started in on the baby barn swallows. 

So... [shrug]  I left it that way.  No big deal,  since the sliding door to the front of the barn had been off its trolley at that half-way mark anyway for about 50 years far as I could tell.   Lotta great stuff out there by time I acquired the place,  thanks to many generations of local carpenters saying to the owner of the house at a given time (in their most professional tone of voice):    "Better hang onto this, might need it sometime."  

I had half of all that junk cleared away to make room for stuff like gardening tools and related hardware or inventions (chickenwire cages to put over young plantings, etc.) plus an annual re-up of four or five bales of straw to use as mulch, with the leftovers up for grabs by any passing wildlife seeking shelter in the worst of winter. 

On the calendar today:  enjoying a bit of our finally-arrived heat wave, figuring there won't be that many left this summer at the rate they had been escaping this neighborhood before now.   So I've been doing nothing...  past sipping iced tea and skimming a couple of beach reads.    I imagine that by tomorrow the novelty of the heat wave will have faded and I'll be living in the bathtub for the following couple of days.


----------



## Eric

Trying to take some vacation but my job isn't having any of it, it's only my first day and spent the entire afternoon working on a contract. Flex time (unlimited vacation) is a joke, I've had 3 weeks in 3 years and none of it where they weren't pestering me the entire time. I would much rather take mandatory PTO any day.


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> A cooked breakfast, when away; blissful dreams of a glorious past.  In my dreams, in my dreams...
> 
> However, at home, it is usually fruit (freshly squeezed orange or grapefruit juice - or just some sliced fruit, an apple, or some plums, or peaches, or nectarines), plus coffee, plus toasted French bread with butter, and either good quality jam (preserve? conserve? often home made, though not by me), honey or simply with cheese.
> 
> Occasionally, I will treat myself to muesli.



My greatest triumph in life was spending a little over half a year training the grill chef at Safeway Vons HQ in Pasadena, CA how to source & cook the perfect English breakfast.

I was just an IT contractor there - no one special - but the grill chef and I hit it off from the get go when he found out I was a Brit and he spent ages slowly perfecting his art for the one or two times I'd be down there a week (I lived and worked normally in San Francisco at the time) and even started to source the correct cuts if Bacon and finally ended up making his own English Breakfast sausage.

Nothing quite like having a full English with Heinz Baked Beans* in an American company restaurant.

*At the time it was significantly harder to get Heinz Baked Beans over here...


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> Trying to take some vacation but my job isn't having any of it, it's only my first day and spent the entire afternoon working on a contract. Flex time (unlimited vacation) is a joke, I've had 3 weeks in 3 years and none of it where they weren't pestering me the entire time. I would much rather take mandatory PTO any day.



I have mandatory PTO - 5 weeks worth...finally got to take my first 2 days of it this year the other week.

Dog knows when I can next grab a window. Sadly it's kinda on me - my boss has never said no to any time I've asked for, and I've followed suit with my team.

At least I'm kinda addicted to my job and I get to pretty much decide my work in a day by day basis. This does make it harder to take a vacation because I like pottering around.


----------



## Herdfan

MissNomer said:


> and even started to source the correct cuts if Bacon and finally ended up making his own English Breakfast sausage.




Well that may be a lot harder in the near future.









						California's New Animal Welfare Law Could Mean The End Of Bacon
					

In 2022, the state will begin enforcing a proposition that requires more space for breeding pigs, egg-laying chickens and veal calves. Only 4% of national hog operations now comply with the new rules.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> Well that may be a lot harder in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California's New Animal Welfare Law Could Mean The End Of Bacon
> 
> 
> In 2022, the state will begin enforcing a proposition that requires more space for breeding pigs, egg-laying chickens and veal calves. Only 4% of national hog operations now comply with the new rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



Hey, anything saving my bacon is welcome!


----------



## User.191

Herdfan said:


> Well that may be a lot harder in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California's New Animal Welfare Law Could Mean The End Of Bacon
> 
> 
> In 2022, the state will begin enforcing a proposition that requires more space for breeding pigs, egg-laying chickens and veal calves. Only 4% of national hog operations now comply with the new rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



I love animals, but bacon, dammit.

On the plus side, we've not reached mass factory farming of Warthogs yet, have we? I sense possibilities....


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Oh wow, little G got bumped up to even more advanced classes (vs. our previous discussions with the staff),  AP/Honors Biology, AP/Honors Geometry, no Honors options for ELA/History, but in the highest option (just AP).  Two of the classes are high school credit (she's in 8th grade).



Yea, she’s gotta go to Neace next year. 

Today the plan is to go to the store and get a fresh box of cheap wine. I’ve been using it to help me sleep since it’s legal and cheaper than edibles.


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> I love animals, but bacon, dammit.
> 
> On the plus side, we've not reached mass factory farming of Warthogs yet, have we? I sense possibilities....



That would be barbaric, who in their right mind would eat that? Have you no pride?

The best bacon is wild!


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> The best bacon is wild!




And eats acorns.

Goggle Spanish Iberico.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> Yea, she’s gotta go to Neace next year.
> 
> Today the plan is to go to the store and get a fresh box of cheap wine. I’ve been using it to help me sleep since it’s legal and *cheaper than edibles.*




LOL.  Then you are not going to the right place.  

Although in Alabama, not sure where that place would be.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Although in Alabama, not sure where that place would be.



We don’t have that place yet. But medical marijuana has been legalized and that’s a start.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> And eats acorns.
> 
> Goggle Spanish Iberico.



Ah, yes.

Now, you are talking; this - Iberico ham - is absolutely delicious, and just sublime, and is probably the main reason why I would never really contemplate vegetarianism.  

An occasional treat, yes.

But, simply sublime.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> We don’t have that place yet. But medical marijuana has been legalized and that’s a start.




We have that also, but can't have a medical card and guns.  So ..............


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> We have that also, but can't have a medical card and guns.  So ..............



If they do that here, it will be my husband’s gun.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Trying to take some vacation but my job isn't having any of it, it's only my first day and spent the entire afternoon working on a contract. Flex time (unlimited vacation) is a joke, I've had 3 weeks in 3 years and none of it where they weren't pestering me the entire time. I would much rather take mandatory PTO any day.



I've given up even trying to book any. Whats the point? Its not like I'll get the time off. 18 days left to take this year.


----------



## Apple fanboy

MissNomer said:


> I have mandatory PTO - 5 weeks worth...finally got to take my first 2 days of it this year the other week.
> 
> Dog knows when I can next grab a window. Sadly it's kinda on me - my boss has never said no to any time I've asked for, and I've followed suit with my team.
> 
> At least I'm kinda addicted to my job and I get to pretty much decide my work in a day by day basis. This does make it harder to take a vacation because I like pottering around.



Whats PTO?


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> I've given up even trying to book any. Whats the point? Its not like I'll get the time off. 18 days left to take this year.



I've made a decision to simply not open my emails for the rest of the week and turned off notifications.Today alone the icon badge is showing 63 unread emails but I'm sticking to my guns, I'll pay a price next week but it is what it is.


----------



## User.191

Apple fanboy said:


> Whats PTO?



Paid Time On. What you think it was?


----------



## Herdfan

MissNomer said:


> Paid Time On. What you think it was?




In rural 'Merica it is Power Take Off.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MissNomer said:


> Paid Time On. What you think it was?




Well, I had no idea.  

And, what does Paid Time On mean?  

Something remotely akin to statutory paid annual leave?



Herdfan said:


> In rural 'Merica it is Power Take Off.




Ah.

You learn something new every day; or, at least, I try to, or hope to.


----------



## User.191

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, I had no idea.
> 
> And, what does Paid Time On mean?
> 
> Something remotely akin to statutory paid annual leave?



I was being my usual British sarcastic. You'll have to forgive me m'dear. I've spent way too long out here among the rednecks and other colonials to sometimes remember what's a British phrase and what's an American.

PTO is Paid Time Off - I was being sarcastic given I seem to take so very little of it - a malady I had pondered if our dear friend, @Apple fanboy, also suffered from...


----------



## DT

PTO is kind of the catch all term for vacation, sick time, "personal day", whatever, any time not working, but still receiving comp.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Something remotely akin to statutory paid annual leave?




Mostly a catchall for vacation or sick days.  Back in my previous career, the new President got tired of people using "sick days" as vacation days.  So he gave everyone an extra 5 days of vacation and eliminated sick days.  So basically everyone got an extra week of vacation.  It was then all lumped into Paid Time Off.

Not to be confused with Comp Time, which is what managers got if they worked over 40's hours.  Hourly worker's weren't allowed to have it and got time and a half or double time depending on the situation.  But we also had them coming in and asking if they could swap their OT for  comp time.  Nope, that would be illegal.


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> PTO is kind of the catch all term for vacation, sick time, "personal day", whatever, any time not working, but still receiving comp.



There are still some places - less and less these days, but still a few that seperate those out - but it's getting harder and harder to find those places.

My wife's place changed just this year - up until last year she got 6 sick days, 10 vacation and 3 personal days. This year they bundled it all together and made it 20 PTO days even. Well, it would have been 20 but she then hit her 5 year anniversary so she's now got 25, but I digress...


----------



## User.191

Herdfan said:


> Not to be confused with Comp Time, which is what  managers got if they worked over 40's hours.



Bloody hell, how the hell they swing that? I'd be living in gravy considering I usually do around 60 hours a week...


----------



## DT

I mean, every day is sort of like PTO for me


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> Not to be confused with Comp Time, which is what managers got if they worked over 40's hours.





Whoah! I remember my first year at B&N College Division and I foolishly tried to avail myself of comp time. I was told to forget about keeping track because I would more than likely never get that time off. I had to manage coverage for my vacation time and rarely did I *not* get emails and calls while I was away. Most of the time I actually stayed home catching up on sleep and rest with an occaional conference trip with the hubby (where I was essentially his valet. jk!)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Read - with growing horror - about Afghanistan, a country and a people I had come to like a lot, and respect enormously.


----------



## Member 216

Scepticalscribe said:


> Read - with growing horror - about Afghanistan, a country and a people I had come to like a lot, and respect enormously.



I knew this would be the result but the speed is somewhat surprising and shocking.  Kabul is on the horizon.


----------



## Pumbaa

Expos of 1969 said:


> I knew this would be the result but the speed is somewhat surprising and shocking.



As expected as it is sad and worrying. 

Feels like plenty could and should have been done over the years to cut off Taliban funding as well as other support and supply.



Expos of 1969 said:


> Kabul is on the horizon.



Not for long…


----------



## Alli

Went for a walk today in a very neat park with pond after pond after pond of lillies. The place was gorgeous and we walked around for close to an hour despite the 90 degree heat.


----------



## Apple fanboy

MissNomer said:


> Paid Time On. What you think it was?



No idea. Its not an expression I've come across.

Here I'm enjoying some football banter with some friends and booked a couple of nights away in September.


----------



## Apple fanboy

MissNomer said:


> There are still some places - less and less these days, but still a few that seperate those out - but it's getting harder and harder to find those places.
> 
> My wife's place changed just this year - up until last year she got 6 sick days, 10 vacation and 3 personal days. This year they bundled it all together and made it 20 PTO days even. Well, it would have been 20 but she then hit her 5 year anniversary so she's now got 25, but I digress...



We get 25 days holiday. There is also 5 days sick pay (I've never had that in my working life!) per year. Plus the bank holidays of course. If I work a weekend like a trade show or overseeing a stock take, I get the days back. But even when I book holiday I'm always on call. I have 18 days holiday to squeeze in to the rest of the year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> No idea. Its not an expression I've come across.
> 
> Here I'm enjoying some football banter with some friends and booked a couple of nights away in September.




No, nor I; in fact, I had never come across that expression until I read it in this thread.

And yes, I suspect that I am one of those with whom football banter has been exchanged.

Anyplace interesting booked?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Baking wood chips for Butters's* enclosure.  Even though I buy commercial pet grade wood chips there's no way to insure there are no insects or insect eggs in the chips.  The process involves dumping the wood chips into a common disposable oven roasting pan and baking them for 30 minutes at 350 degrees in the oven.  I have 2 pans so I can rotate.  Takes about 2 -3 hours to bake a large bag's worth.  To my disappointment the resulting smell is less comforting log fire and more baked potatoes.   I change the wood chips in the enclosure about once a month.  Still substantially less effort needed than raising and keeping a kid alive. 

*Butters is my blue tongue skink.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, nor I; in fact, I had never come across that expression until I read it in this thread.
> 
> And yes, I suspect that I am one of those with whom football banter has been exchanged.
> 
> Anyplace interesting booked?



The New Forest. Its sort of close to somewhere between where we all live, although I have the longer drive. A place called Fordingbridge. No doubt we will enjoy a few leisurely walks, pub lunches and meals out.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> The New Forest. Its sort of close to somewhere between where we all live, although I have the longer drive. A place called Fordingbridge. No doubt we will enjoy a few leisurely walks, pub lunches and meals out.




Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds wonderful.



It will certainly make a change. Nice to have something to look forward to.


----------



## MEJHarrison

It's been a mixed Friday 13th.

On the plus side, I finally beat my first song on Expert+ in Beat Saber! 

On the negative side, I've been working on a big project at work.  Stuff I learned a few years ago, then forgot.  So I struggled through it all day.  I worked through my research time this afternoon.  I want to go into the weekend knowing it's finally fixed.  After struggling all day, I finally got it ready to test at the end of the day.  So I got my buddy on a call since we'd worked on it together.  Got all the data entered.  Then asked, "you ready?".  He was of course.  Then I clicked the Submit button and nothing happened.  So I clicked it again and nothing happened.  I started clicking all around and it seemed like my desktop was frozen.  Look on Slack and see half the company just got booted off.  I can't believe we were seconds away from having an answer when the whole thing went to hell.  My buddy didn't get booted off, but nothing is really working right now.  So I guess I find out on Monday.  Or log in later tonight.


----------



## hulugu

1. Ordered two new lenses for cameras. My 70-200mm is disintegrating, and the zoom ring on my 17-35mm has fucked off to down yonder.  So, a new f2.8 14-24mm and a f2.8 70-200mm are en route.
2. Got my order in for some bespoke cowboy boots from Sonora. Have to attend cousin's cowboy wedding, and my current boots don't fit me. Apparenlty, my feet are getting smaller? That's weird.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Went for a walk today in a very neat park with pond after pond after pond of lillies. The place was gorgeous and we walked around for close to an hour despite the 90 degree heat.
> 
> View attachment 8133



It should be called the Argus plant.


----------



## Alli

MEJHarrison said:


> It's been a mixed Friday 13th.
> 
> On the plus side, I finally beat my first song on Expert+ in Beat Saber!
> 
> On the negative side, I've been working on a big project at work.  Stuff I learned a few years ago, then forgot.  So I struggled through it all day.  I worked through my research time this afternoon.  I want to go into the weekend knowing it's finally fixed.  After struggling all day, I finally got it ready to test at the end of the day.  So I got my buddy on a call since we'd worked on it together.  Got all the data entered.  Then asked, "you ready?".  He was of course.  Then I clicked the Submit button and nothing happened.  So I clicked it again and nothing happened.  I started clicking all around and it seemed like my desktop was frozen.  Look on Slack and see half the company just got booted off.  I can't believe we were seconds away from having an answer when the whole thing went to hell.  My buddy didn't get booted off, but nothing is really working right now.  So I guess I find out on Monday.  Or log in later tonight.



That’s disappointing.

I have nothing planned today or tomorrow. I leave the weekends to the masses.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Took a taxi into the city to pick up some fresh French bread (which I had requested that the French bakery put aside for me when I phoned them yesterday), that is, baguette and rye bread, lemon cake and French strawberry tarts (yum).


----------



## Pumbaa

Enjoying a sanely heated and reasonably dry summer day, as well as an insanely cheap chilled and reasonably wet Trocazero. One of very few drinks I have a hard time distinguishing between the sugary and fake sugary versions of. Can’t think of any other at the moment.

In any case: Thanks for having a sale, local supermarket, nice timing!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Emailing - and chatting by email - with an Afghan friend (who - most fortunately - is in Canada).

Sipping coffee, enjoying French strawberry tarts, and watching the rain.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just had a chat with a friend (a retired colonel) with whom I had worked in Kabul, who phoned me.   

We'll meet for coffee over the next week or so.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Took a taxi into the city to pick up some fresh French bread (which I had requested that the French bakery put aside for me when I phoned them yesterday), that is, baguette and rye bread, lemon cake and French strawberry tarts (yum).



We think alike!  Yesterday when I was at the grocery store, one which I don't often visit, I spotted Lemon Cake and picked up a container which had the equivalent of about three largish servings, just perfect for me.  This is a nice change from Lemon tarts, which I usually buy at the other grocery store I normally frequent. 

As I was driving home,  music  from my iTunes library was filling the car (I have the iPhone set to "shuffle" so I'm always hearing surprises), and ABBA came on with "Chiquitita."   As I listened, smiling, I thought about your mother and how much she loved ABBA......     Her legacy lives on, even across the Big Pond, as a woman who never met her, doesn't even know her name, thinks of her when hearing that particular music.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Attending the grand re-opening of a used book store in town that recently moved to a new location, picking up "Spring Snow" by Yukio Mishima at the library, maybe stopping for a sandwich, and if I get the motivation, getting some exercise by going for a bike ride this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> We think alike!  Yesterday when I was at the grocery store, one which I don't often visit, I spotted Lemon Cake and picked up a container which had the equivalent of about three largish servings, just perfect for me.  This is a nice change from Lemon tarts, which I usually buy at the other grocery store I normally frequent.




Yes, we do; I love, love, love lemons.

When I phoned the French bakery yesterday, I had asked them to put aside their campagne baguette, their rye bread and a lemon cake - which has a lovely tart taste - for collection today.

The strawberry tarts were a delightful and wholly unexpected bonus; I hadn't expected to see a few still on display when I headed in to collect my bread and lemon cake, but thought - why not? why not treat myself to a few? - when I spotted them, seductively laid out on display.



Clix Pix said:


> As I was driving home,  music  from my iTunes library was filling the car (I have the iPhone set to "shuffle" so I'm always hearing surprises), and ABBA came on with "Chiquitita."   As I listened, smiling, I thought about your mother and how much she loved ABBA......     Her legacy lives on, even across the Big Pond, as a woman who never met her, doesn't even know her name, thinks of her when hearing that particular music.




Aaaah.

That is so sweet, and I am smiling, reading this.

Mother adored ABBA, and their music put her in a terrific mood whenever she heard it; in fact, everytime she heard them - and with dementia, she would have forgotten that she had heard them minutes earlier - her face would light up with joy and pure pleasure, she simply lit up, beaming and smiling.

At her best, when in excellent form, she would try to conduct in time to the music, waving her hands and arms, occasionally moving Mr Monkey in time to it.

Earlier still, when she was still mobile, she would sometimes dance to their music, in the kitchen, a big grin on her face.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been a busy one in the garden. Mowed the too long grass. Thats was hard work. Then dug out some bushes Mrs AFB wanted removing. Weeding, laying some slabs, watering.

A trip to a builders yard to look at gravel (including about a 15 mile detour due to road closures) and the supermarket earlier.

Now just chilling a bit before MOTD later.


----------



## ronntaylor

Started the day with my last non-black coffee (need to cut down on dairy and sweetener for health reasons). Then walked to Target & BJs for Rx and groceries. Nice moderate round-trip walk of ~6 miles. Love the feel of my legs burning.

Planning another 2/3 miles on a true speed walk by 5, before a nice long epsom salt bath and casual dress for my father in-law's birthday dinner tonight. His day is actually tomorrow, but the in-laws don't like celebrations on Sundays. That's why we didn't celebrate Chinese Father's Day (08/08 AKA BaBa Jie) this year.

Capping the day and weekend by finally reading "The Other Black Girl" by Zakiya Dalila Harris. Recommended by several friends in publishing universe. A couple suggested we collaborate on story collection based on our experiences similar to ZDH. I've been promising a roman a clef for nearly 20 years. Just need a couple more people to ... er _disappear_.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Revved up the TV and the surround sound system and had my twelve year old grandson over to watch "Jaws"--his first time seeing it. I loved watching him shout, _"Oh my God!!"_ at every jump scare where the shark comes out of the water, including, yes, the "We're gonna need a bigger boat" scene. He enjoyed the hell out of it, and I enjoy watching movies with him, now that he's old enough to see some "big boy" stuff. 

His parents aren't into scary movies or adventure movies, but I love 'em, so it's a prime opportunity for some male bonding stuff.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Revved up the TV and the surround sound system and had my twelve year old grandson over to watch




I tried to arrange to have my daughter and I watch old movies that came out when I was her age.  For example, when she was 12, we watched watched Smokey and the Bandit.  Some she liked, many she didn't.  Oh well, it wasn't really about the movies anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Herdfan said:


> I tried to arrange to have my daughter and I watch old movies that came out when I was her age.  For example, when she was 12, we watched watched Smokey and the Bandit.  Some she liked, many she didn't.  Oh well, it wasn't really about the movies anyway.




I remember as a kid watching "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World" with my parents. It came out a few years before my dad was born, but he remembers seeing it with his parents as a child. Because I was exposed to it at such a young age, it's become one of my favorite old movies and I've seen a number of other movies starring many of the same actors.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading about - and following what is happening in - Afghanistan, unfortunately.

My brother - Decent Brother - phoned (he, too, has been following unfolding developments closely, mainly because he knew of my concern and interest, and yes, emotional involvement, I must admit to, if I am to be entirely honest) to chat.

While chatting, he remarked - with heartfelt feeling - on how glad he is that I am not  in the country, attempting to catch one of the last available flights out from Kabul International Airport (an airport I know very well), although I gather that civilian flights have come to a halt.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading about - and following what is happening in - Afghanistan, unfortunately.
> 
> My brother - Decent Brother - phoned (he, too, has been following unfolding developments closely, mainly because he knew of my concern and interest, and yes, emotional involvement, I must admit to, if I am to be entirely honest) to chat.
> 
> While chatting, he remarked - with heartfelt feeling - on how glad he is that I am not  in the country, attempting to catch one of the last available flights out from Kabul International Airport (an airport I know very well), although I gather that civilian flights have come to a halt.



Grim times. I too am glad you are not there right now. I'm fortunate to not know anyone over there. But if you have the misfortune to have family there at this time its a tense time I'm sure.

Here its been another day of gardening, walking and following the football. Now I'm supposed to be working, but have to say I'm not feeling it.


----------



## hulugu

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading about - and following what is happening in - Afghanistan, unfortunately.
> 
> My brother - Decent Brother - phoned (he, too, has been following unfolding developments closely, mainly because he knew of my concern and interest, and yes, emotional involvement, I must admit to, if I am to be entirely honest) to chat.
> 
> While chatting, he remarked - with heartfelt feeling - on how glad he is that I am not  in the country, attempting to catch one of the last available flights out from Kabul International Airport (an airport I know very well), although I gather that civilian flights have come to a halt.




I'm glad to have not have any reporters in country. Air India shuttered flights, and so did Emirates. Air India said that Afghanistan's airspace was closed, and it looks like everyone's flying around the country tonight. 

I'm up with the boy, who's got a good bout of insomnia. So, he's reading, and I'm reading emails, and listening to one of the dog's snore.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

hulugu said:


> I'm glad to have not have any reporters in country. Air India shuttered flights, and so did Emirates. Air India said that Afghanistan's airspace was closed, and it looks like everyone's flying around the country tonight.
> 
> I'm up with the boy, who's got a good bout of insomnia. So, he's reading, and I'm reading emails, and listening to one of the dog's snore.




Turkish Airlines were what I usually flew with, although some colleagues also used Emirates; Turkish Airlines had a daily flight from Istanbul to Kabul and they were very reliable, but never lingered, - there was not quite two hours between the time the morning flight landed and the return journey took off - and their turnarounds were legendarily rapid.

In fact, they even managed to land their daily flight (though it was already on the runway, turning, to aproach for take-off at the exact time of departure which is unusual, I was informed) on the days of both the first round and the second round of the 2014 presidential election; anticipating trouble, many had left the country and the planes were packed.


----------



## DT

The little G's first day at school today, actual walk-into-a-building school.  Ugh, not sure how I feel about it.  I'm excited that she's got AP/Honors classes, some count towards high school credit, she wanted to go back vs. virtual again and the school has a pretty decent plan in place for Covid.  She's also going to wear a mask, she's been vaccinated for a couple of months as well.

We did the meet-n-greet on Friday, her drama (and AP history) teacher was super stoked to see her, so was her art teacher, we missed the biology teacher, word is she's tough, which is outstanding 

Just a rough count, I'd guess more than 1/2 of the people were wearing masks (all the staff), apparently the "opt out" applications are extremely low, so maybe it'll be over 75% or so.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Quiet day in the office. A colleague has caught Covid and his team are all set isolating. I've not seen him since Thursday and don't have much to do with him or sit near him, so feel pretty safe. But as his team are the ones who go in most days, there were 5 of us in an office that could sit 35-40. Then of course its holiday season for many as well.
At the chiropractors in the morning.


----------



## DT

Got some satisfaction from Spirit Airlines!  So a few weeks ago, we had a Wednesday even departure, had an issue, moved it to Friday, retained the Tuesday departure.  Get to the airport 6 hours early, the flight goes 1-2-3 hours late, we assume it's a no-fly that night. This is when we stayed at that insanely huge suite at the airport Hyatt ...

So assuming it's a bust, the lines to talk to a rep being 4+ hours deep, we simply make our own new outbound flights for Saturday morning (since we'll be staying right inside the airport).  We plan on calling them to inform them of the change, but it's a clusterfuck trying to contact them for the next 24 hours.

Well, we kind of forget about it, check in on our Tue departure, and nope, they've cancelled that, in fact, "a couple of hours after you didn't make the original flight" according to the rep on Monday night - that was the Friday night flight that got bumped 3 times but did eventually leave.  So we're like, f*** this, make our own reservations for the next morning, same departing flight.

Well, a without too much fuss, probably since Spirit was basically imploding over that time period, we got 3 of the 4 flights refunded, like we only got charge for the Saturday morning out of Orlando, that's it.

Now we're leaning into Hyatt about that room


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

I’ve been off since last Thursday so headed down to Tenby to stay in my in-laws caravan. Heading back home tomorrow. We’ve done lots of beach things, visited a zoo, dinosaur park and been bowling. Did a bit of crabbing this morning too which the kids always seem to love. It’s a bit too busy for my liking though but can’t complain as it’s free to stay. Better than being at work at the moment anyway. Heading to my fathers cottage in west Wales in 2 weeks for a stay over the bank holiday, it’s been a month of holidays which is cool.


----------



## JamesMike

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I’ve been off since last Thursday so headed down to Tenby to stay in my in-laws caravan. Heading back home tomorrow. We’ve done lots of beach things, visited a zoo, dinosaur park and been bowling. Did a bit of crabbing this morning too which the kids always seem to love. It’s a bit too busy for my liking though but can’t complain as it’s free to stay. Better than being at work at the moment anyway. Heading to my fathers cottage in west Wales in 2 weeks for a stay over the bank holiday, it’s been a month of holidays which is cool.




What type of crabs were you after?


----------



## Alli

Met a former colleague for lunch today. She lasted one year longer than I did and retired last spring. We spent two hours catching up and talking shop. We’ve decided to meet again in two weeks for breakfast.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

JamesMike said:


> What type of crabs were you after?




Small brown oil covered ones, not found in underpants.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Received my second vaccine jab today.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> I have nothing planned today or tomorrow. I leave the weekends to the masses.



This is my entire approach to days off. I go out and enjoy myself on weekdays off (I get a lot). But weekends, I avoid crowds and anything family oriented.


----------



## DT

Well, stairs, jumping over a fence, none of that works anymore, we're officially doomed ...


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Well, stairs, jumping over a fence, none of that works anymore, we're officially doomed ...




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1427671567375405069/


----------



## DT

Whew!  OK, maybe the robot apocalypse will be postponed till next year ...


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Whew!  OK, maybe the robot apocalypse will be postponed till next year ...



Unless that’s what you robots _want_ _us to think_!

The bloopers could be from before they learned to parkour properly, or even staged as part of a disinformation campaign.

Still, the video makes me think of the Swedish association football club Hammarby and their infamous “Video Yugoslavs”. Way back in 1999 (or thereabouts) the club signed three-year contracts with two players from the Serbian league after having seen them only on a PR video. The players were let go after having played less than _180 minutes combined_ for the team…

Whenever I see a clip of someone doing something cool, I always wonder what the discarded recordings look like.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Received my second vaccine jab today.




Mark your calendar for 8 months away for your 3rd.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Mark your calendar for 8 months away for your 3rd.





I'm get one weekly.


When I walk past people with Covid, it just falls out of them ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Received my second vaccine jab today.



Really? I'd have assumed you'd had it months ago. The 20 somethings I work with are getting second jabs around here.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’ve been poring over specs of the various 24” M1 iMacs in preparation for buying one. (I think my 2008 one is ready to bite the dust.)

I _think_ I’d like one with the four ports (two Thunderbolt, two USB). I _was_ going to go for one with 16GB RAM, but everything I’m seeing says that’s only necessary if you’re gonna edit or export 8K video or use it for gaming, which I’m not.

Costco seems to have better prices than most stores and quick delivery times to boot.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> I’ve been poring over specs of the various 24” M1 iMacs in preparation for buying one. (I think my 2008 one is ready to bite the dust.)
> 
> I _think_ I’d like one with the four ports (two Thunderbolt, two USB). I _was_ going to go for one with 16GB RAM, but everything I’m seeing says that’s only necessary if you’re gonna edit or export 8K video or use it for gaming, which I’m not.
> 
> Costco seems to have better prices than most stores and quick delivery times to boot.



Since the RAM cannot be upgraded at a later date, it is my opinion you should get 16GB of RAM. As new apps with new capabilities become available, or you decide later on you want to do something different with your iMac, you will be happy you opted for the extra RAM.


----------



## fooferdoggie

crazy day. I get a check from a company that had two invoices for about 220.00 the check was for 2390.00 I emailed them but have not heard back.I have gotten a few duplicate checks and a few not for me but this one was crazy.  I was going to get bbq for lunch and a place two miles away. I have learned to check their website and they run out of merat sometimes. so instead of opening at the usual 11 it was 1:30 so those plants were done for. come back from grabbing lunch somewhere else and this guy was unloading wood in my shop. and I was like huh did I forget about this job?  nope he went to the wrong cnc place.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Since the RAM cannot be upgraded at a later date, it is my opinion you should get 16GB of RAM. As new apps with new capabilities become available, or you decide later on you want to do something different with your iMac, you will be happy you opted for the extra RAM.



Anybody else share this opinion (before I order)?


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> Anybody else share this opinion (before I order)?



In general, yes, but I tend to hang on to my computers for way too long.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Since the RAM cannot be upgraded at a later date, it is my opinion you should get 16GB of RAM. As new apps with new capabilities become available, or you decide later on you want to do something different with your iMac, you will be happy you opted for the extra RAM.





Thomas Veil said:


> Anybody else share this opinion (before I order)?




Yes.  A lot has changed since you bought your 2008, so think what things might be like in 5 or even 10 years.  Given how long Mac's can last, it is cheap insurance.  I had to buy a new Apple TV because my drone shoots in 4K video and my old one wouldn't play it.  8K video may be standard in 5 years.  

Similar to buying a trailer. Always buy the next size up because you never know.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Thomas Veil said:


> Anybody else share this opinion (before I order)?




Since the context seems to be replacing a machine from 2008, I'd absolutely agree.  If you get the latest Mac every time a new one is released, I'd say no.  But if you plan to own it for more than a decade?  Absolutely spend the money to future proof.

I'll even take things one step further.  I'll offer you a guarantee.  If, after owning it for 13 years, you find the extra memory wasn't worth the money, track me down in 2034 and I'll offer up a full apology and buy you lunch.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Actually I did upgrade the RAM in my current model but the performance boost didn’t seem to last long.

Other factors:

I need to stay in within a budget, so ponying for the extra ram would mean I’d have to move down to the base, two USB port model
Right now the 16GB version is as hard to find as a mermaid. Costco Amazon Best Buy
I’d probably end up ordering direct from Apple, and their delivery time is twice as long
In the meantime my HD has started clicking, so I’m on borrowed time to transfer over all my apps and data

Edit: I’m also not planning on holding onto the same machine as long this time.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Actually I did upgrade the RAM in my current model but the performance boost didn’t seem to last long.
> 
> Other factors:
> 
> I need to stay in within a budget, so ponying for the extra ram would mean I’d have to move down to the base, two USB port model
> Right now the 16GB version is as hard to find as a mermaid. Costco Amazon Best Buy
> I’d probably end up ordering direct from Apple, and their delivery time is twice as long
> In the meantime my HD has started clicking, so I’m on borrowed time to transfer over all my apps and data
> 
> Edit: I’m also not planning on holding onto the same machine as long this time.



If it’s an affordability issue, get what you can afford. Even the 8GB model will be far superior to your current machine.


----------



## Herdfan

I haven't done it yet, but today I am going to wash my truck.  It has been almost 2 weeks since it was washed because it had rained nearly every day.  I thought something was wrong with my weather app this morning because the radar didn't have any green on it.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> If it’s an affordability issue, get what you can afford. Even the 8GB model will be far superior to your current machine.




Do we know how much RAM is used by Rosetta?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> Received my second vaccine jab today.




Are you in your early 20’s as that sounds rather late for a second jab in the UK


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> Anybody else share this opinion (before I order)?



Yes.

I always order as much RAM as possible, but then, these days, I tend to hold onto my computers (in common with @Pumbaa, quoted below) for years and years.  


Pumbaa said:


> In general, yes, but I tend to hang on to my computers for way too long.



Exactly.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes.
> 
> I always order as much RAM as possible, but then, these days, I tend to hold onto my computers (in common with @Pumbaa, quoted below) for years and years.
> 
> Exactly.




I didn't used to, but with Mac's, they just don't need replaced like a cheap Windows machine.  My first one was a 2011 iMac and I might still have it, but when the video card failed for a second time I got a Late 2015 refurb and it has been running great, but I want an iMac Pro so sometime this fall I will find a nice refurb and bit the bullet.  I will move my current iMac down to the wife who is still running a 2013 ish Mini.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> I haven't done it yet, but today I am going to wash my truck.  It has been almost 2 weeks since it was washed because it had rained nearly every day.  *I thought something was wrong with my weather app this morning because the radar didn't have any green on it*.




Yeah I sure get that.   Can't believe we dodged the flooded cellars bullet around here this week.   Think it came close though.  The water table's pretty much topped off from unseasonable inputs during both July and August.   I'll paint the devil on the wall by noting that September and November are our more usual fill-the-cellar culprits.  We need a sun-bake for the rest of August!


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Yeah I sure get that.   Can't believe we dodged the flooded cellars bullet around here this week.   Think it came close though.  The water table's pretty much topped off from unseasonable inputs during both July and August.   I'll paint the devil on the wall by noting that September and November are our more usual fill-the-cellar culprits.  We need a sun-bake for the rest of August!



May, June & July are our wettest.  But I guess we are getting July's rain now.  The one good thing I guess is that the forecast doesn't call for any more days in in the 90's.


----------



## fooferdoggie

we bought a weehoo to haul our granddaughter around with. she can peddle so she will enjoy it more then the trailer I think. got it used for 200 it came with the canopy new that would be 550.00 hard to do a 20 mile round trip to grab it. the first ride with her caused issues as it was hitting the fender ( I had to take the back rack off) so the wife lost her suspension seat post. Hopefully she still does nto need it or I will buy another seat so. I can swap them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee, chatting to Decent Brother, listening to the sublime Brandon Acker play the theorbo.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> we bought a weehoo to haul our granddaughter around with. she can peddle so she will enjoy it more then the trailer I think. got it used for 200 it came with the canopy new that would be 550.00 hard to do a 20 mile round trip to grab it. the first ride with her caused issues as it was hitting the fender ( I had to take the back rack off) so the wife lost her suspension seat post. Hopefully she still does nto need it or I will buy another seat so. I can swap them.




Dude, you are one of the most the most badass grandpas I know 

OK, so this is fun, a little setup ...

There's a style of bike (that came from motorcycles) riding called Trials.  It's about traversing a course, that most people would look at and go, "Oh, you can't ride a bike across that".  From Wikipedia:



> *Mountain bike trials*, also known as *observed trials*, is a discipline of mountain biking in which the rider attempts to pass through an obstacle course without setting foot to ground. Derived from motorcycle trials, it originated in Catalonia, Spain as *trialsín* (from _trial sin motor_, "motorcycle trials without an engine") and is said to have been invented by Pere Pi, the father of Ot Pi, a world champion motorcycle trials rider. Pi's father had wanted his son to learn motorcycle trials by practicing on an ordinary bicycle.




My Dad used to do this on a motorcycle.

One of the masters of the sport, is a nice Scottish lad named Danny MacAskill, not only does he complete, but he makes amazing videos that feature trials type riding, and are often produced with super fun music, and a whole sort of theme.  How is this relevant?  Well, one of his videos is titled Danny Daycare, where he picks up his niece and takes her for a ride in a child bike trailer kind of like you posted - it's amazing, cute, and for anyone who might grab their pearls - clearly, some of this doesn't involve an actual child 

Enjoy.


----------



## DT

Here's a better sense of his insane skills ...


----------



## jonblatho

Thomas Veil said:


> I’ve been poring over specs of the various 24” M1 iMacs in preparation for buying one. (I think my 2008 one is ready to bite the dust.)
> 
> I _think_ I’d like one with the four ports (two Thunderbolt, two USB). I _was_ going to go for one with 16GB RAM, but everything I’m seeing says that’s only necessary if you’re gonna edit or export 8K video or use it for gaming, which I’m not.
> 
> Costco seems to have better prices than most stores and quick delivery times to boot.



I’m awaiting delivery of my blue M1 iMac this week. I ordered it from Apple with 16 GB RAM if for no other reason than futureproofing and because that’s what my current iMac has. My current iMac is working fine (fan’s starting to act up, though) so I didn’t mind to wait a couple weeks.

Upgrading from a base-model 2014 5K iMac with 16 GB RAM to the maxed-out M1 iMac seems like a lateral move on paper, but the cores are so much faster that it benchmarks 2–3× higher on CPU performance which kind of boggles my mind.

I get the impression that most users should be _fine_ on 8 GB RAM if you can’t hold out another couple weeks for shipment, though.


----------



## jonblatho

As for what I’m doing today, I’m just relaxing for my last day of freedom before starting a new job tomorrow. Also donated blood this morning which went smoothly, something I’m grateful for because it was very spur-of-the-moment and I did so on an empty stomach.


----------



## Herdfan

jonblatho said:


> As for what I’m doing today, I’m just relaxing for my last day of freedom *before starting a new job tomorrow*. Also donated blood this morning which went smoothly, something I’m grateful for because it was very spur-of-the-moment and I did so on an empty stomach.




Good luck.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## jonblatho

Herdfan said:


> Good luck.  Hope it goes well.



Thank you!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

@theSeb

Where is that? (If you don't mind sharing)


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Alli

jonblatho said:


> As for what I’m doing today, I’m just relaxing for my last day of freedom before starting a new job tomorrow. Also donated blood this morning which went smoothly, something I’m grateful for because it was very spur-of-the-moment and I did so on an empty stomach.



So what’s the new job?

I can’t donate on an empty stomach. Not that I’ll get sick, but I’m iron deficient so I have to trick my body into a high enough level to be eligible to donate.


theSeb said:


> It is Sandbanks, Poole.



When I went down to Sandbanks, Sandbanks, Sandbanks. When I went down to Sandbanks I heard a lady sing!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been working and dealing with stuff. Then after work there were some things to do in the garden for Mrs AFB who had been at it all day. Now listening to the football. Currently 1-0 up.


----------



## lizkat

Cooking things in the daytime this afternoon.....  so I don't end up late at night again having to wait into the wee hours for my late-night kitchen creations to cool enough to refrigerate or wrap and freeze.   I think the full moon (which just passed) invariably makes me buzzy without even the slightest bit of caffeine.  So one cuppa coffee and one cuppa tea later around the time of a full moon,  I'm good for a 24 hour blitz at life, or so my brain appears to decide.


----------



## jonblatho

Alli said:


> So what’s the new job?
> 
> I can’t donate on an empty stomach. Not that I’ll get sick, but I’m iron deficient so I have to trick my body into a high enough level to be eligible to donate.



I'll be doing meteorology-adjacent web development, combining my passions for meteorology and programming!

Opposite issue for me — one time I got my finger pricked and the guy asked if I’d been sucking on nails, since I was just barely within the upper bound of acceptable levels.


----------



## DT

jonblatho said:


> I'll be doing meteorology-adjacent web development, combining my passions for meteorology and programming!




That sounds pretty interesting - assuming you can / want to, disclose more info - is that will a research company, a"station" or an app developer?


----------



## jonblatho

DT said:


> That sounds pretty interesting - assuming you can / want to, disclose more info - is that will a research company, a"station" or an app developer?



It’s a mesonet, or a statewide network of weather stations.


----------



## DT

jonblatho said:


> It’s a mesonet, or a statewide network of weather stations.




Neat.  What's the tech stack?


----------



## jonblatho

DT said:


> Neat.  What's the tech stack?



For the current production website, your guess is as good as mine because they’re replacing it and understandably don’t want to teach me. The new website is basically being rebuilt from the ground up using Drupal and Docker amidst a broader shift to the cloud.

I know Drupal (and most PHP-based projects, really) have fallen somewhat out of favor lately, but it makes sense for this use case. Wouldn’t have been my choice, but it lets us serve highly complex needs without a highly complex content management flow.


----------



## SuperMatt

jonblatho said:


> For the current production website, your guess is as good as mine because they’re replacing it and understandably don’t want to teach me. The new website is basically being rebuilt from the ground up using Drupal and Docker amidst a broader shift to the cloud.
> 
> I know Drupal (and most PHP-based projects, really) have fallen somewhat out of favor lately, but it makes sense for this use case. Wouldn’t have been my choice, but it lets us serve highly complex needs without a highly complex content management flow.



Surprised they picked Drupal over Craft CMS for a PHP-based CMS... but I guess some people stick to the oldies.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Saw Decent Brother for lunch, (seated outside a restaurant) and it was very pleasant.


----------



## thekev

Thomas Veil said:


> Actually I did upgrade the RAM in my current model but the performance boost didn’t seem to last long.
> 
> Other factors:
> 
> I need to stay in within a budget, so ponying for the extra ram would mean I’d have to move down to the base, two USB port model
> Right now the 16GB version is as hard to find as a mermaid. Costco Amazon Best Buy
> I’d probably end up ordering direct from Apple, and their delivery time is twice as long
> In the meantime my HD has started clicking, so I’m on borrowed time to transfer over all my apps and data
> 
> Edit: I’m also not planning on holding onto the same machine as long this time.




You do have a backup of your data, do you not? These things don't always start clicking before they die. I wouldn't let that go more than a day or two, and even that is a risk.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Finishing the renovation of my house.
One thing remains though cleaning up the garage.


----------



## Herdfan

At 7:40 this morning , it was 77 degrees with a Dewpoint of 74.  I am not going outside unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Been working and dealing with stuff.




By definition, isn't work, "dealing with stuff"


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> At 7:40 this morning , it was 77 degrees with a Dewpoint of 74.  I am not going outside unless I absolutely have to.



Lightweight. If I see anything under 80 when I get up I race outside to rejoice in the cool weather!


----------



## Edd

Sunny and humid with temps near 90 in NH. To me, this is brutal. Gonna drive a boat and hopefully make it to the Isles of Shoals today, a few miles off the coast. Usually cooler there and good seal watching, with porpoise and whale sighting potential.


----------



## ronntaylor

Came down to Virginia this past weekend. After cleaning and sorting the apartment out, we ordered from InstaCart as it was already about 80 degrees at 8 a.m. this morning. We usually walk to Kroger's and back, but not in hot ass weather. I haven't gone on a speed walk since we arrived due to the heat. Doesn't look like I'll be doing so until the college allows folk on campus later this week.

It's about the same temp back in NYC, but it feels much hotter down here. The apt. is in an older house, so ACs in three different rooms to keep cool while we work on our different things apart.

Trying to meet up with friends this weekend to catch up. A good friend retired at the end of the Spring semester. So hoping to meet up with her and her wife, and the dogs for a hike. Maybe finally go fishing with them. Haven't fished in about 40 years.


----------



## Alli

We went to the health department and got our Covid booster. No appointment, no waiting. Very pleasant experience.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> We went to the health department and got our Covid booster. No appointment, no waiting. Very pleasant experience.



Let us know if you get any side effects and congratulations.

I am training several Microsoft CSMs today, trying to find time to eat in between several timed labs.


----------



## DT

I was forced into buying this on a supply run today   All the fall/seasonal/pumpkin products have come out much earlier this year - these glorious beverages tend to disappear quickly usually mid-late September and we had a pact to wait until at least September before buying any, but I wasn't going to miss out. In the beer fridge with the __intent__ to not get touched until Oct 1 ...


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> I was forced into buying this on a supply run today  All the fall/seasonal/pumpkin products have come out much earlier this year - these glorious beverages tend to disappear quickly usually mid-late September and we had a pact to wait until at least September before buying any, but I wasn't going to miss out. In the beer fridge with the __intent__ to not get touched until Oct 1 ...
> 
> View attachment 8366



I spent two years working in IT for a brewery and they had "payday beer" where they gave you 2 free cases of beer every payday. We had over 30 brands so it was always a variety (even though we always wanted the Widmer Bros Hefe) and I had so much stockpiled that I had a hard time giving it away, even my friends had enough. So I would offer it to the cable guy or whoever else came out to the house for anything.


----------



## DT

Speaking pumpkin things ...

Word from Universal is that Halloween store is already open and selling "the best pumpkin coffee ever", we're not there till mid-late Oct (if that even happens), so I tracked down the company, found their site, ordered some online, they're local-ish to us, so hopefully it will come quickly - started with an 8oz, figured a 2lb later if it's good - since it's a flat rate shipping added a second bag of blueberry (hahaha, it's called Violet Blueberry Explosion).

It's hard to find flavored whole bean like this (though I did find a new company on Amazon, I figured since the wife saw this one specifically I'd surprise her with a couple of bags).


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> I spent two years working in IT for a brewery ...




Dude ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And again today met with Decent Brother for a long, lingering, enjoyable - seriously enjoyable - lunch, and a great chat.


----------



## JamesMike

Our Ad Hoc retired special operations group have been working overtime to help our translators relocate. We now have some of them in England, Germany and France.  Two of the countries in Africa I worked in have agreed to take in Aghanistan refugees/translators; Uganda and Rwanda if they want too. Now to get Kenya on board.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Mrs. Veil and I decided to go to the beach Tuesday morning, when the weather was beautiful.

Unfortunately my mom needed my help to transfer her license plates, so I spent the morning at the license bureau instead of the beach.

So we tried again today. The weather said we had a three hour window when it would not be raining. It's a bit of a drive to get there from where we live, so we timed it for that window.

And _of course_ it started raining the moment we arrived. We waited a bit and then I checked the updated forecast and it said rain until 5 this afternoon. So we turned around and came home.

Anybody who tries to sing "In the Good Old Summertime" is going to get a punch in the mouth.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Dude ...



Yep, they even had kegs in the meeting rooms. After 1:00 literally nobody got anything productive done. Also, I could walk across the street to the line and pull one off before it even got the label put on it, you've never tasted a better and more fresh beer.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Yep, they even had kegs in the meeting rooms. After 1:00 literally nobody got anything productive done. Also, I could walk across the street to the line and pull one off before it even got the label put on it, you've never tasted a better and more fresh beer.




If there's employment in the afterlife, that might be it


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> If there's employment in the afterlife, that might be it



Seriously, one of the best jobs I've ever had. They got bought out by Anheuser-Busch and a bunch of us got laid off but it was awesome up until then.


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> I was forced into buying this on a supply run today  All the fall/seasonal/pumpkin products have come out much earlier this year - these glorious beverages tend to disappear quickly usually mid-late September and we had a pact to wait until at least September before buying any, but I wasn't going to miss out. In the beer fridge with the __intent__ to not get touched until Oct 1 ...
> 
> View attachment 8366



Enjoy! I detest everything pumpkin. When I ran a coffee based cafe I was relieved that we would not be using the flavor in anything.


----------



## Clix Pix

ronntaylor said:


> Came down to Virginia this past weekend. After cleaning and sorting the apartment out, we ordered from InstaCart as it was already about 80 degrees at 8 a.m. this morning. We usually walk to Kroger's and back, but not in hot ass weather. I haven't gone on a speed walk since we arrived due to the heat. Doesn't look like I'll be doing so until the college allows folk on campus later this week.
> 
> It's about the same temp back in NYC, but it feels much hotter down here. The apt. is in an older house, so ACs in three different rooms to keep cool while we work on our different things apart.
> 
> Trying to meet up with friends this weekend to catch up. A good friend retired at the end of the Spring semester. So hoping to meet up with her and her wife, and the dogs for a hike. Maybe finally go fishing with them. Haven't fished in about 40 years.




Yep, it's hot here in Northern Virginia -- 92° as I type!!   So where are you in our beautiful Commonwealth?


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> Enjoy! I detest everything pumpkin. When I ran a coffee based cafe I was relieved that we would not be using the flavor in anything.





How dare you sir!  Pistols at dawn!


----------



## ronntaylor

Clix Pix said:


> Yep, it's hot here in Northern Virginia -- 92° as I type!!   So where are you in our beautiful Commonwealth?



Shenandoah Valley. It hit 93° earlier. Just went downstairs for UPS pickup and felt a blast of heat.


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> How dare you sir!  Pistols at dawn!
> 
> View attachment 8372



TBF, I hated "coffee culture" before running the cafe. Too often "pumpkin" doesn't taste like pumpkin. Bad enough it's a flavor I'm not too fond of. To have so-called pumpkin flavor ruin your tastebuds for a bit is maddening to boot.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> And again today met with Decent Brother for a long, lingering, enjoyable - seriously enjoyable - lunch, and a great chat.



Two days in a row? How pleasant.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Yep, it's hot here in Northern Virginia -- 92° as I type!!   So where are you in our beautiful Commonwealth?



Lol. I considered getting a fleece on this evening. Summer is done here in the UK I think.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Two days in a row? How pleasant.




Yes, absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Herdfan

At least so far this week we haven't had those 15 minutes thunderstorms that do nothing but up the humidity to 99%.


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> TBF, I hated "coffee culture" before running the cafe. Too often "pumpkin" doesn't taste like pumpkin. Bad enough it's a flavor I'm not too fond of. To have so-called pumpkin flavor ruin your tastebuds for a bit is maddening to boot.




Welcome to hell ...


----------



## Clix Pix

ronntaylor said:


> Shenandoah Valley. It hit 93° earlier. Just went downstairs for UPS pickup and felt a blast of heat.



So not all that much warmer or cooler than here, then --  The Shenandoah Valley is a gorgeous area in Virginia!  Lucky you......


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> I was forced into buying this on a supply run today  All the fall/seasonal/pumpkin products have come out much earlier this year - these glorious beverages tend to disappear quickly usually mid-late September and we had a pact to wait until at least September before buying any, but I wasn't going to miss out. In the beer fridge with the __intent__ to not get touched until Oct 1 ...






DT said:


> Word from Universal is that Halloween store is already open and selling "the best pumpkin coffee ever", we're not there till mid-late Oct (if that even happens), so I tracked down the company, found their site, ordered some online, they're local-ish to us, so hopefully it will come quickly - started with an 8oz, figured a 2lb later if it's good - since it's a flat rate shipping added a second bag of blueberry (hahaha, it's called Violet Blueberry Explosion).




 To all things pumpkin. I’m so disappointed in you.



Thomas Veil said:


> So we tried again today. The weather said we had a three hour window when it would not be raining. It's a bit of a drive to get there from where we live, so we timed it for that window.



We haven’t even tried since it rains every day this time of year. And it’s not so much the rain even. I can deal with a pleasant stroll on the sand in the rain. But until the traffic dries up after this weekend, it’s not worth the gamble.


----------



## Alli

Had a brainstorm last night, so I’m heading to school today to register my first four parents for my study.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Had a brainstorm last night, so I’m heading to school today to register my first four parents for my study.



Reminds me of James Holden’s eight parents. Will likely watch some The Expanse tonight and I’ll for sure blame you for it!


----------



## ronntaylor

Clix Pix said:


> So not all that much warmer or cooler than here, then --  The Shenandoah Valley is a gorgeous area in Virginia!  Lucky you......



Yeah, too bad about the horrible anti-maskers and racists and Mango Madmen


----------



## Clix Pix

ronntaylor said:


> Yeah, too bad about the horrible anti-maskers and racists and Mango Madmen




True, dat.......     I tend to forget that this is where a lot of them do hang out!   Up here in Northern Virginia, while of course there are some anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers and racists, they aren't nearly as predominant as in other areas of Virginia and the country as a whole.


----------



## DT

OK, that's it ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Saw Decent Brother today for a long chat, a walk, and several coffees.


----------



## Alli

So I went to school this morning. So glad I chose to retire. Half the kids are out either with Covid or in quarantine, and a third of the teachers are out with it.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> So I went to school this morning. So glad I chose to retire. Half the kids are out either with Covid or in quarantine, and a third of the teachers are out with it.



Yikes. Stay safe!


----------



## Joe

I'm at work watching it pour down outside my window


----------



## lizkat

I'm making iced tea because the forecast was on the money and it's 83ºF and sunny outside.

So lunch was that tea plus a wacky mashup on california rolls...   some avocado and sliced black olives rolled up in nori and sticky rice.   

And for the afternoon,  beach reads and more iced tea.   Gotta love late August unless you're a teacher hauled back into the zoo...


----------



## DT

I got a full presentation about buying a videogame for the little G, this slide (it was an actual slide deck) was the best ...





(It is actually on sale for 50% off)


----------



## lizkat

^^^  Ugh, how can it be time to be thinking about Christmas.  I felt like that earlier this month when I made my winter fuel buy!!

But it's true that it's almost time to haul out the novelty Xmas fabrics...   even if I might only use some of them as wrapping "paper" instead of sewing them into a seasonal table runner or even little tree ornaments.     OK, it's on my to-do list but not until mid-September.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> ^^^  Ugh, how can it be time to be thinking about Christmas.  I felt like that earlier this month when I made my winter fuel buy!!



Oil? or other.  If you bought oil, you probably got it just in time before the price jumps on Afghanistan worries.


----------



## ronntaylor

Clix Pix said:


> True, dat.......     I tend to forget that this is where a lot of them do hang out!   Up here in Northern Virginia, while of course there are some anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers and racists, they aren't nearly as predominant as in other areas of Virginia and the country as a whole.



Our county is GQP/Mango territory. With blue clusters around a couple schools and/or pockets of newer Virginians. For the most part, the anti-maskers aren't vocal. Just persistent since the peak of the Pandemic. Now they're even more emboldened and it's scary seeing so few masks everywhere. Everywhere!! At least now we don't get sneers when we wear masks outside like last year. And our new InstaCart person wears a mask and informed us before her first drop-off. When she arrived she thanked us for both wearing masks and not canceling when she informed us that she wears a mask.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Oil? or other.  If you bought oil, you probably got it just in time before the price jumps on Afghanistan worries.




Propane.  Last season pre-buy just under 1.99 a gallon,   upcoming season 26% higher after a credit I had from a little leftover on the contract.   So about 2.50 which yeah was sticker shock on 750 gallons,  although I had budgeted for about a 20% increase.  _ C'est la vie_. Might skip an iPad upgrade. Might just upgrade my old iPad mini instead if Apple finally brings a new one. But I'll tell ya, if some hardwood maple or cherry out back snaps off in a straightline wind around here again any time soon, I'm reviving my woodstove habit.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Propane.  Last season pre-buy just under 1.99 a gallon,   upcoming season 26% higher after a credit I had from a little leftover on the contract.   So about 2.50 which yeah was sticker shock on 750 gallons,  although I had budgeted for about a 20% increase.  _ C'est la vie_. Might skip an iPad upgrade. Might just upgrade my old iPad mini instead if Apple finally brings a new one. But I'll tell ya, if some hardwood maple or cherry out back snaps off in a straightline wind around here again any time soon, I'm reviving my woodstove habit.




Oh yeah, holy smokes at that math.

Is that for stove and general heating?  What's your consumption rate?


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Oh yeah, holy smokes at that math.
> 
> Is that for stove and general heating?  What's your consumption rate?




Just for the HW heater and the furnace (forced air).  They top off tanks in September from the late spring and minimal summer usage, usually 50 gallons or so (but more lately due to colder springs), skip October, then monthly Nov-Mar are around 100-130 gallons each, April a wind-up filler of 40-60

The kitchen woodstove is a Fisher "Baby Bear" pedestal type, with a catalytic converter in the damper before the main stovepipe;  I used to heat my whole place (including the upstairs) off 14" logs with just a tiny fan parked in upper corner of the doorway from kitchen to the living room.   The downstairs would get up into the 70s and I'd have to open the back door of the kitchen to keep that from hitting the 80s.   My place isn't that big,  only around a thousand square feet, 600 down, 400 up.  The Fisher was meant to heat a place up to 1250 sq ft, so that was perfect.

Now that I don't routinely burn wood, I close the stairwell door to 2nd floor in winter and only heat the downstairs with the gas furnace.  Used to just leave that door open and set the thermostat to kick in at 48ºF so water pipes in cellar and first floor weren't at risk of freezing before a new fire got going in the morning.

I don't miss the hassle and mess of the firewood cuttting, splitting, stacking, toting.   It's true what they say about a piece of firewood, that it warms you up four times before you finally burn it.


----------



## Alli

Went to the dermatologist followed by a trip to CVS, where I got my Rx but forgot to get the Allegra and cream he recommended. So out again. We went to WalMart (haven’t been there in over 2 years!). The blood mobile was parked outside, so when we finished getting the few things we needed we went and donated blood.

Now I guess we’ll sit and watch Ida and hope she stays west.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Worked from home. Then Mowed the front and side laws (back was done last night). Then got a car load ready to take to the tip in the morning. At least its a three day weekend and there is a raspberry jelly setting in the fridge!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Worked from home. Then Mowed the front and side laws (back was done last night). Then got a car load ready to take to the tip in the morning. At least its a three day weekend and there is a raspberry jelly setting in the fridge!




Raspberry jelly?

Ooooh.

Decent Brother would have loved that.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Raspberry jelly?
> 
> Ooooh.
> 
> Decent Brother would have loved that.



It’s a weakness of mine. I’d prefer a homemade trifle, but as Mrs AFB can’t eat it it’s too much hassle to make for one.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It’s a weakness of mine. I’d prefer a homemade trifle, but as Mrs AFB can’t eat it it’s too much hassle to make for one.




Jelly and ice-cream (possibly - also, on occasion - with fruit, either tinned or fresh strawberries or raspberries, or peaches - depending on what flavour the jelly was) was one of Decent Brother's favourite desserts when he was a child, and I have small doubt that he would tuck in happily if offered this treat again today.

Homemade trifle: Yum.

Mother only ever made that at Christmas, and, not even every Christmas - and yes, I recall that she said it was a bit of a hassle - but I must admit that I loved it.

Anyway, enjoy your raspberry jelly.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Jelly and ice-cream (possibly - also, on occasion - with fruit, either tinned or fresh strawberries or raspberries, or peaches - depending on what flavour the jelly was) was one of Decent Brother's favourite desserts when he was a child, and I have small doubt that he would tuck in happily if offered this treat again today.
> 
> Homemade trifle: Yum.
> 
> Mother only ever made that at Christmas, and, not even every Christmas - and yes, I recall that she said it was a bit of a hassle - but I must admit that I loved it.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your raspberry jelly.



I recall many years ago when Christmas was still a thing in the AFB household, we made a homemade trifle in a new glass serving bowl we had. I totally miscalculated the volume we would need. I had to basically triple the amount of custard I needed. The thing lasted until New Years.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I recall many years ago when Christmas was still a thing in the AFB household, we made a homemade trifle in a new glass serving bowl we had. I totally miscalculated the volume we would need. I had to basically triple the amount of custard I needed. The thing lasted until New Years.




Ah, brilliant; we are still discussing homemade trifle; yum.

I remember one Christmas - when I was around ten - my mother made a simply stunning (homemade) trifle; she bade me watch every step closely, advising me (correctly) that this was not a dish that would be served reguarly chez nous - not even at Christmas - but, when it was ready, it was served in one of her heavy and beautiful cut glass crystal bowls and looked (and tasted) absolutely amazing.

Actually, today is - or would have been - her birthday; she would have been all of 91.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Had the grandsons over last night to watch “Jaws 2”.  They, like me, found it _almost_ as satisfying as the original in its own way.

And hey, they’re not stupid. Early in the story we are introduced to Chekov’s power cable , and once it reappears near the end of the movie, the kids immediately saw where this was all going.

God I love watching movies like this with them! Seeing them react = reliving those wonderful memories through their eyes.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, brilliant; we are still discussing homemade trifle; yum.
> 
> I remember one Christmas - when I was around ten - my mother made a simply stunning (homemade) trifle; she bade me watch every step closely, advising me (correctly) that this was not a dish that would be served reguarly chez nous - not even at Christmas - but, when it was ready, it was served in one of her heavy and beautiful cut glass crystal bowls and looked (and tasted) absolutely amazing.
> 
> Actually, today is - or would have been - her birthday; she would have been all of 91.



Well I hope you have shared fond memories with her (like this one) with your brothers today or remembered her in some other way.


----------



## fooferdoggie

My wife broke her ass holder.


----------



## Alli

I’m weather watching today and tomorrow. Yippee skippee/


----------



## Clix Pix

Thinking of you, Alli, and also some friends who live in Huntsville......  Batten down the hatches and stay safe!


----------



## MEJHarrison

Yesterday my boss had me drop my other things to concentrate on fixing a serious issue.  I came into work today to find a bigger emergency to push that one out of the way.  Not being able to take payment from members over the phone wins.  Hopefully tomorrow I can find some time to get to yesterday's emergency.


----------



## Alli

I’m about to go have brunch with another retired French teacher and a student we shared almost 30 years ago, who turned up back in town 2 days ago to stay with her mother until the power comes back on in New Orleans where she works as a nurse.


----------



## Eric

MEJHarrison said:


> Yesterday my boss had me drop my other things to concentrate on fixing a serious issue.  I came into work today to find a bigger emergency to push that one out of the way.  Not being able to take payment from members over the phone wins.  Hopefully tomorrow I can find some time to get to yesterday's emergency.



I feel your pain, this is literally every day at my job. I've tried taking two weeks off in the last two years (even though it's Flex "unlimited" time) and each time has been a nightmare of escalations and pissed off clients. I've given up on even trying on personal time.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Eric said:


> I feel your pain, this is literally every day at my job. I've tried taking two weeks off in the last two years (even though it's Flex "unlimited" time) and each time has been a nightmare of escalations and pissed off clients. I've given up on even trying on personal time.




We rushed everything through last night and it's still not working this morning.  It's rough.  I can only do part of the work.  Need the engineering department to do some of it.  And then there's US Bank.  If we were on a call, we'd have it fixed in 30 minutes.  But its send an email, then wait 20-30 minutes, try the new thing, report back and wait 20-30 minutes.  I hopped on early today hoping to have it resolved before the phones open at 8.  Now they're 20 minutes into their second broken day.  Thankfully, they found a work-around.  But it doesn't stop the bitching.


----------



## DT

Well, I have an illness that's been kicking my ass for the last couple of days. I'm 99% sure it's not Covid (rationale available upon request ), it's like a flu or a severe sinus type cold, so a bunch of overlapping symptoms.  I hoping another night of a good sleep, and I'll be on the mend tomorrow.

Interestingly, a while back I ordered several home testing kits and they're out for delivery today!  So maybe I'll burn one just to confirm.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I’m about to go have brunch with another retired* French teacher* and a student we shared almost 30 years ago, who turned up back in town 2 days ago to stay with her mother until the power comes back on in New Orleans where she works as a nurse.




Were/are you a French teacher?  My wife is/was a French teacher.  Still won't teach my how to say "We Surrender" in French.  

She taught for 2 years at the Hillcrest School in Nigeria working for the Dutch mission.  Taught French and Spanish.


----------



## Apple fanboy

So today I was in the office. Our MD was especially pleased as it was the most bums on seats we have had there since Covid began. I was feeling less enthusiastic about it. Apart from the social distancing thing, too many distractions for me. Not very efficient. Sadly I'm also in tomorrow and Friday. Yay!


----------



## DT

DT said:


> So maybe I'll burn one just to confirm.




We did, took our time, we were careful with the drops, application, swabs, etc.

Negative.  

Which kind of confirms what we figured based on who's sick on this end, timing, exposure, symptoms.


----------



## Eric

Giving more training to Microsoft Customer Success Managers, we're on the 6th day now and it's extensive. Lots of labs, so I get them started on a timer for 10 minutes here, 20 minutes there and those are my only real breaks lol.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Another crappy day of meetings and distractions in the office. Came home, went for a run, knocked nine bells out of a tree stump (imagining a few peoples heads where my axe fell!).

Now its time to start the work I needed to get done earlier.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Were/are you a French teacher? My wife is/was a French teacher. Still won't teach my how to say "We Surrender" in French.



22 years teaching h.s. French before transitioning to middle school technology and semi-admin.

She won’t teach you how to say “we surrender” in French cause it’s a German expression.


----------



## Herdfan

Was looking forward to working outside in non-90 or even non-80 degree weather.  Today was the hottest 75 degree day EVER.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> We did, took our time, we were careful with the drops, application, swabs, etc.
> 
> Negative.
> 
> Which kind of confirms what we figured based on who's sick on this end, timing, exposure, symptoms.




Whew, OK, decent recovery and operating at about 65-70%, nose still congested, a little end-of-nasal-issue cough, but not bad   Looks like going into the weekend at about 90%


----------



## MEJHarrison

MEJHarrison said:


> Yesterday my boss had me drop my other things to concentrate on fixing a serious issue.  I came into work today to find a bigger emergency to push that one out of the way.  Not being able to take payment from members over the phone wins.  Hopefully tomorrow I can find some time to get to yesterday's emergency.




Finally got it fixed today.

Somehow we had a certificate for US Bank expire.  I think someone used to keep up with that, then left the team.  Regardless, it got dropped.  That wouldn't have been the end of the world, but the next morning, the new certificate wasn't working.

Long story short.  After 2 more days of digging through the code, we finally figured out the new certificate had the wrong provider.  I suspected we got a bad certificate.  But until you can prove it, there's wasn't much to do.  It probably would have gone quicker, but it's horrendous code.  Some of the worst I've come across.  It gets a D grade only because it works.  But we eventually tracked it down, got a new certificate, got it installed and successfully tested from our end.

The problem now is US Bank probably can't get the new certificate loaded until tomorrow night.  So it won't be back up till Tuesday morning for the business.  Fortunately, they have a work-around for now.  But I now have this dangling thread that I _*think*_ is fixed, but won't know for sure until tomorrow night.  I just want that last 1% of certainty that the problem is squashed, but I'll have to wait I guess.


----------



## Clix Pix

Had a lovely afternoon at a local public gardens....all kinds of wonderful flowers and plantings ready for the camera's attention!   This was a great opportunity to put my new camera through its paces plus to really get to know a couple of lenses better.  Aside from that, well, it just felt SO good to be seeing something different from my usual home environment and different flowers than we have around here.   Today was amazing in terms of weather, which is why I ventured beyond my usual haunts.  Low humidity and not very hot -- just delightful!    Thank you Ida!  (But yes, Ida unfortunately also caused an awful lot of damage in so many places, much of which will be felt for a long time.....).   Anyway, I enjoyed myself thoroughly today although my back is now complaining.  I've been way too sedentary the past several months and I'm paying the price for that now.


----------



## DT

MEJHarrison said:


> Some of the worst I've come across.




You're welcome.


----------



## Alli

Already 9 a.m. and it’s only 79 degrees. And there’s a breeze. And it’s not raining!


----------



## Eric

I think this describes a lot of us...


This is really how they are from
      recruitinghell


----------



## Hrafn

Eric said:


> I think this describes a lot of us...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/recruitinghell/comments/pgi9vu



I’m sad that you are not wrong.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> I think this describes a lot of us...






If there's one thing I've done really well professionally, it's carefully engineer, a "business lifestyle" that is the exact opposite of that.  I knew very early on, I didn't want a "boss" and I knew regardless of my hard skill expertise, it was the soft skills that would allow me to position myself outside of the typical lifestyle for my profession.  I had very necessary needs around family, spending time not working, being able to jump on life opportunities (i.e., waves are breaking, done for the day, VIP invite to ride a new coaster, hop in the car, head to Orlando for a couple of days).

There's definitely some randomness in the universe, which I am thankful has tilted my way on occasion, but to quote Edna Mode (by way of Louis Pasteur and Eisenhower):   "_I'm sure I don't know darling, *luck favors the prepared* ..._"


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Speaking pumpkin things ...
> 
> Word from Universal is that Halloween store is already open and selling "the best pumpkin coffee ever", we're not there till mid-late Oct (if that even happens), so I tracked down the company, found their site, ordered some online, they're local-ish to us, so hopefully it will come quickly - started with an 8oz, figured a 2lb later if it's good - since it's a flat rate shipping added a second bag of blueberry (hahaha, it's called Violet Blueberry Explosion).
> 
> It's hard to find flavored whole bean like this (though I did find a new company on Amazon, I figured since the wife saw this one specifically I'd surprise her with a couple of bags).




It's here !

They apparently do the infusion, fresh roast it, then get it immediately into bags (they're just south of us), so it should be incredibly fresh.

The wife was happily surprised  

Also picked up Chobani Peppermint Mocha creamer this morning, the first of the year


----------



## MEJHarrison

MEJHarrison said:


> The problem now is US Bank probably can't get the new certificate loaded until tomorrow night.




They were able to get it done this afternoon.  Now things are back to normal and I can enjoy my long weekend!


----------



## fooferdoggie

I almost got taken out by a trump truck. What a horrible way to go.
  I was on bell avenue getting ready to turn left all the way to the left. A couple cars at least behind me. I must have heard my garmin radar give the sound of a fast vehicle or I was not quit close enough to turn not sure. But an orange trump truck with three flags flapping passed the cars on the left and me at 60mph or more. this intersection is only a block from a 4 way light so this guy most have sped through the intersection to be going that fast.  this is a 25mph road.  I I was turning before the street I pictured. its only a block from that intersection. when I went through the intersection I was the only one on that road so no clue where that guy came from.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> It's here !
> 
> They apparently do the infusion, fresh roast it, then get it immediately into bags (they're just south of us), so it should be incredibly fresh.
> 
> The wife was happily surprised
> 
> Also picked up Chobani Peppermint Mocha creamer this morning, the first of the year



Thanks DT. You just made me gag. Now I have to go brush my teeth.


----------



## Apple fanboy

A day of attacking things in the garden so far. A more relaxed gardening this afternoon as my back is already complaining from all the tree stump and root removal.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> A day of attacking things in the garden so far. A more relaxed gardening this afternoon as my back is already complaining from all the tree stump and root removal.




Was planning on spending the entire weekend getting the yard ready for fall.  That was Thursday when the forecast said 78-82 and at most a 20% chance of rain.  Now Sunday is 80% chance of rain.  So that is one less day I have to get it done.  So I better get at it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother for around an hour or so on the phone this afternoon.


----------



## JamesMike

Working the special ops translator issue and now the Guinea issue.  The two should keep me out of mischief!


----------



## Apple fanboy

JamesMike said:


> Working the special ops translator issue and now the Guinea issue.  The two should keep me out of mischief!



What are the hopes of getting more people out of Afghanistan? The land routes are pretty difficult. It would be great if there were more flights, but it looks like that route is closed now.


----------



## Huntn

Yesterday I had to close/replace my bank‘s debit/Visa card, firva fraudulent attempted charge and  today my bank’s Visa card for a suspicious charge. Then I got a call from American Express about a charge which I did not recognized. For the latter, the automated system turned “CondeNast Traveler” (wife’s subscription) into “”Advanced Tuning Procedures” so I  said no and the subscription payment was cancelled. Modern finances…   



Apple fanboy said:


> A day of attacking things in the garden so far. A more relaxed gardening this afternoon as my back is already complaining from all the tree stump and root removal.



How warm has it been in the UK this summer? I can handle Celsius.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> Yesterday I had to close/replace my bank‘s debit/Visa card, firva fraudulent attempted charge and  today my bank’s Visa card for a suspicious charge. Then I got a call from American Express about a charge which I did not recognized. For the latter, the automated system turned “CondeNast Traveler” (wife’s subscription) into “”Advanced Tuning Procedures” so I  said no and the subscription payment was cancelled. Modern finances…
> 
> 
> How warm has it been in the UK this summer? I can handle Celsius.



It was warm for a week in July. Nearly 30 degrees. Then cloudy and a bit cool ever since. Today was warm though. Maybe 25? Supposed to be warm until Wednesday now then rain.


----------



## Huntn

Apple fanboy said:


> It was warm for a week in July. Nearly 30 degrees. Then cloudy and a bit cool ever since. Today was warm though. Maybe 25? Supposed to be warm until Wednesday now then rain.



25 is pretty wonderful… We’ve had 32 to 37 since June 1st. Now it’s “Fall” yet it was 35 today.    Eventually the tilt of the Earth and shorter days will have an impact for the better. It will be when we start seeing significant cold fronts sweeping down from the North that make it here before petering out.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife and I went on a 43 mile ride up the side of a mountain and then back down across a cool bridge. got some Chinese food then road home worn out. Addis headquarters


----------



## Alli

We went to the movies and ate a great deal.


----------



## Herdfan

Since I couldn't work outside, I spent the afternoon repairing all the door corners in my mom's house.  Amazing how much damage a scooter can cause.  Got them all filled, now just need them to dry, a light sanding and they will be ready for paint.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> 25 is pretty wonderful… We’ve had 32 to 37 since June 1st. Now it’s “Fall” yet it was 35 today.    Eventually the tilt of the Earth and shorter days will have an impact for the better. It will be when we start seeing significant cold fronts sweeping down from the North that make it here before petering out.



Actually hit 28 today. Had to dust off my shorts.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Actually hit 28 today. Had to dust off my shorts.




My shorts are in use 12 months a year


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> My shorts are in use 12 months a year



Not with my China legs as Mrs AFB calls them. The colour of porcelain not because they are brittle!


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Not with my China legs as Mrs AFB calls them. The colour of porcelain not because they are brittle!



People refer to mine as glow sticks.


----------



## Hrafn

Alli said:


> People refer to mine as glow sticks.



My un-tanned portions I refer to as "lizard belly white"


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> People refer to mine as glow sticks.



I think you must have been cycling too close to the power station then!

One of my in the office day's today. Reasonably productive. My boss was off celebrating Jewish NY, so it was a bit quieter in the office. 

Very warm so came home and swapped the trousers for the shorts to work on those white glow sticks of mine!


----------



## JamesMike

Apple fanboy said:


> What are the hopes of getting more people out of Afghanistan? The land routes are pretty difficult. It would be great if there were more flights, but it looks like that route is closed now.



With out going into specifics, there are numorus landing fields in Afghanistan and there are many land routes to cross the borders.  So far we have been able to get out 219 translators and families.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> With out going into specifics, there are numorus landing fields in Afghanistan and there are many land routes to cross the borders.  So far we have been able to get out 219 translators and families.



Terrific news, and very well done.


----------



## Apple fanboy

JamesMike said:


> With out going into specifics, there are numorus landing fields in Afghanistan and there are many land routes to cross the borders.  So far we have been able to get out 219 translators and families.



Please don't go into specifics on an open forum! But that is wonderful news. Keep up the good work. Good luck with it.


----------



## Huntn

Apple fanboy said:


> Actually hit 28 today. Had to dust off my shorts.



Speak of the Devil, we had a cold front arrive a couple days ago that dropped temps into the 80s.


----------



## DT

I know what someone else is doing ...


----------



## Herdfan

Since you asked, trying to figure out why my Paslode finish nailer stopped working.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Since you asked, trying to figure out why my Paslode finish nailer stopped working.




Pneumatic or electric? What's it not doing?


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Pneumatic or electric? What's it not doing?



Gas fired.  Fan runs, but either not getting a spark or not getting fuel into the cylinder .  It had been cleaned over the winter and probably didn't have a box or two of nails through it since, but I cleaned it again anyway and still nothing.  Even went and bought a new fuel canister even though the old one wasn't expired.  So no idea. 

I keep seeing the battery ones at the big boxes, but just not sure.  I hate dragging out a compressor to trim out a single room.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, today (okay, yesterday, Wednesday) was bins, thinking about ordering sashimi fish from the fishmonger for delivery on Friday along with sushi rice (done) - and other things, and chatting with brothers, online.

Actually, - and this may well be considered to be rather belated, but, who cares, Covid, and grief....anyway....the time is right whenever the time is right for us.

A few weeks ago, - and, more recently, a fortnight ago, when Decent Brother visited, (and the fact that Mother's birthday, August 28, also loomed large in our memory) we had discussed the fact that we have yet to deal with (i.e. add) Mother's details to the family headstone, and that now sounds about right to start thinking about this.

So, over the past few days - especially yesterday (Wednesday), we were exchanging (very affectionate, respectful, thoughtful) email thoughts - the best possible version I have ever experienced of that awful "managerial speak" of "brain-storming" on wording choices; it was wonderful, enjoyable, uplifting, (thinking of adjectives, nouns, appearance of what we decide to write - to ensure it is compatible with what I had already had written about my father, recognition of her character, yet awareness of the need for accuracy, affection, acknowledgement of her character and precision, for, words count on headstones).

Earlier, years earlier, when arranging the details of my father's grave, my mother had asked me to do the needful, reserving final approval.   But, now, we need to ensure that her character is reflected honestly and accurately, while remaining faithful (in appearance, and character) to what we (well, I) wrote about my father.

Thus, I wrote the "text" (for my father's grave) and, also, decided on the font (Garamond, a favourite of mine - the stonemason had never heard of it, but produced an elegant and beautiful piece of work).

Anyway, today's (well, yesterday's) emails were happy and helpful and strangely uplifting; it was a surprisingly - not just pleasant, but almost joyful - experience to confer, consult and chat (online) with my brothers on a form of words to use to describe my mother briefly, succinctly, accurately, faithfully, yet lovingly.

And I loved the fact that we were all so positive and supportive of what we each wrote, while yet refining and amending and offering tweaking suggestions, which, in turn, were further refined, by agreement.

Actually, it was a lovely experience - and I think my mother would have been not just chuffed, but quietly delighted - maybe even thrilled - (she always wanted her children to be friends as adults) at what we came up with.  Collectively.


----------



## Alli

Today I start round one of interviews with participants for my study. Yay!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Today I start round one of interviews with participants for my study. Yay!!




Best of luck.

Today, I headed into the city, visited the library where I returned a number of books, and picked up two, one of which had been recommended by @Clix Pix.

Next, was a visit to the French bakery (I had phoned them this morning, and, finding that they had baguettes and rye bread still, asked them to hold some for me; that, and a lemon cake, completed my purchases).

This was followed by a visit to the cheesemonger - I was out of blue cheese, and, thus, purchased a few cheeses, (Gorgonzola Dolcelatte, Torta de Casar, Queso de Ulloa, Serena, Comte,) and some cold cuts (Iberico ham, Cecina, Serrano ham), and membrillo paste (made from quince), plus some guanciale (rather than pancetta).


----------



## Alli

Ran to CVS using the excuse “I ate the last of your Twizzlers so I need to get you a new pack.” When we got there I said “gosh, while we’re here, how bout us getting our flu shots.” Sometimes I’m so deviously clever I scare myself.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Ran to CVS using the excuse “I ate the last of your Twizzlers so I need to get you a new pack.” When we got there I said “gosh, while we’re here, how bout us getting our flu shots.” Sometimes I’m so deviously clever I scare myself.



It's already that time again isn't it? We'll be getting ours as well, Kaiser has a drive-thru close by.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> It's already that time again isn't it? We'll be getting ours as well, Kaiser has a drive-thru close by.



Believe it or not, yes. I got an email from CVS the other day reminding me about flu shots and I was like “already?!” I usually get my flu shot at school in October. Hello. It’s already September.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A chat with Decent Brother, who phoned.

Then, a nap.  (Good grief, I am turning into my parents).

Now, to look at a book.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Believe it or not, yes. I got an email from CVS the other day reminding me about flu shots and I was like “already?!” I usually get my flu shot at school in October. Hello. It’s already September.



Got a CVS notice end of last week. Stopped in Target Monday, intending to go to CVS for a walk-in shot. They were closed for the holiday. Doh!! Getting my shot tomorrow after a medical appointment.


----------



## Clix Pix

Gee, it IS that time again already, isn't it?  I guess I should pop into my local CVS or somewhere in the next few days, get that flu shot out of the way.....


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> A chat with Decent Brother, who phoned.
> 
> Then, a nap.  *(Good grief, I am turning into my parents).
> *
> Now, to look at a book.




If you like the "Dr. Rick, Don't turn into your parents" commercials from Progressive, there are more on youtube that didn't air on TV.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> If you like the "Dr. Rick, Don't turn into your parents" commercials from Progressive, there are more on youtube that didn't air on TV.




What is Progressive, (other than a political and socio-cultural perspective that I find rather attractive?)

I'm not American, so many US cultural references pass me by completely.

But, yes, succumbing to nap attacks on the sofa........Decent Brother has confessed to the same thing, and we both think we are running the risk of turning into our parents, which is an extraordinary thought.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> If you like the "Dr. Rick, Don't turn into your parents" commercials from Progressive, there are more on youtube that didn't air on TV.




Those ads are hysterical, mostly because they're so on the nose.

"Did he ask for your help?"


@Scepticalscribe 

It's an ad campaign by a large insurance company here in the US - insurance companies, of all industries, have been doing amazingly creative ad work in the past few years.


----------



## DT

I __think__  we're going grab some wings/sandwiches/whatnot from the Pubs and hangout down at The Point for a few hours (after the little G gets home), you know, assuming the weather cooperates.

And no, I don't plan on winding up like that RAM truck in a previous post ;D


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> What is Progressive, (other than a political and socio-cultural perspective that I find rather attractive?)
> 
> I'm not American, so many US cultural references pass me by completely.
> 
> But, yes, succumbing to nap attacks on the sofa........Decent Brother has confessed to the same thing, and we both think we are running the risk of turning into our parents, which is an extraordinary thought.



I started taking regular naps 5/6 years ago. Best. Thing. Ever!! Seriously, gives me energy later as I'm usually a night owl when it comes to work for myself. And add in regular walks in the nabe.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> I __think__  we're going grab some wings/sandwiches/whatnot from the Pubs and hangout down at The Point for a few hours (after the little G gets home), you know, assuming the weather cooperates.
> 
> And no, I don't plan on winding up like that RAM truck in a previous post ;D




OK, scratch that ordered Taco Libre and catching up on AHS and Haunting/Bly ...


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> I started taking regular naps 5/6 years ago. Best. Thing. Ever!! Seriously, gives me energy later as I'm usually a night owl when it comes to work for myself. And add in regular walks in the nabe.





I can't nap, sometimes I'm totally wrecked and just crash and burn during the day, but unless it's a can't-stay-awake-even-with-chemicals sort of thing, I'd rather stay up and go to bed early.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Today is the first day in weeks that the AQI here is in the green zone. I could tell when I got up by how blue the sky was. It's sad that clean air is now a luxury in northern California during the summer, but that's what these ever-worsening fire seasons are doing to us. So with that in mind, I think I'm going to go for a 15-mile bike ride today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Today I had a sort out of my office desk. Swapped out some HDMI/USBC leads for my monitors that had been misbehaving. Then I de scaled the kettle and shower head (both overdue!), Also took out some tree stump for Mrs AFB in the garden.

This was all after a full day at work of course. Now I'm chilling on the internet and listening to music with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Pumbaa

Got to hang out with niece and nephew again, finally. Been way too long, everyone healthy at last! Amazing what kids pick up at kindergarten (and how often). Ah well, I’m sure it’s good exercise for their immune systems. 

Highlight of the day: Nephew walked a few steps from his mother to uncle @Pumbaa. This kid’s going places, I tell ya!


----------



## Clix Pix

Not a napper here, either.   I'm pretty much a night owl and since I am retired I can stay up half the night while reading a good book and then sleep in a bit later in the morning if I so desire.    About the only times I've ever napped, dozed off or been in bed during the day is if I'm ill or recovering from surgery.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Am both a napper (yes, agreed, this is wonderfully restorative), and I have the gift of sleep, plus a night owl.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I can nap. I can be a night owl. I can sleep like a log. But more often than not I just get about 6 hours a night and never unbroken. Been that way for years now.


----------



## Alli

Did another participant interview this morning. It was amazing. I couldn’t have asked for better if I’d told her what I wanted her to say. She fell right into my theoretical framework and her responses to my questions supported it completely.


----------



## floridakilos

Spending all weekend fucking working on a project that I absolutely loathe. The bright side is it's due right before my vacation so there's a pinhole of light at the end of this dark ass tunnel.


----------



## User.45

Subspecialty board prep... It's quite uninspiring because I've reviewed the high-yield stuff a million times, even wrote some book chapters on it. And the low yield stuff is...well...low yield. I'll be fine, but I feel guilty for not doing my usual study-my-ass-off routine this time around.


----------



## Alli

We came downtown for a wander this morning. Gorgeous day out and only 81 degrees so far.


----------



## Huntn

Yesterday I started my annual battle of the vines in the green space behind our property. These vines want to cover up the trees and shrubs. If I think about it, I‘ll take a picture of where I have not yet ripped them out. I plan on continuing today. Clear skies today but a tropical storm (Nicholas) is supposed to roll by and  give us some rain.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Putting all my morning meeting off and taking my eldest daughter for a Covid test. First time for our household since the pandemic began. The kids have only been back in school for a week


----------



## hulugu

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Putting all my morning meeting off and taking my eldest daughter for a Covid test. First time for our household since the pandemic began. The kids have only been back in school for a week




That's such a drag. My kid's gotten three tests since the pandemic began, including one because of school. He's COVID free. Good luck.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> Yesterday I started my annual battle of the vines in the green space behind our property.





I've been fighting that battle, I'm losing ...  

On a positive note, the palmetto cleanup is going really well.  I must've trimmed 300+ fronds, and I finally made my way into the center of the larger group - it was dark, perilous, wild beasts everywhere ... then the drums started.

Looks really nice to have them cut back nice and sparse, there was like years of dead fronds, limbs, leaves all piled up in the middle, got most of that cleaned out.  Our plan is to cover the ground with river rock, kind of tie together the two palmetto groups, along with the adjacent oaks, add some lighting / decorative something-something.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Putting all my morning meeting off and taking my eldest daughter for a Covid test. First time for our household since the pandemic began. The kids have only been back in school for a week



Good luck with it. I've not been for a test either (although I have done the home ones). I've not been ill or with people who have on account that I'm a hermit. Lock down? What lock down? This is just normal living for me.


----------



## MEJHarrison

You ever get crazy questions that just pop into your head from absolutely nowhere?  I got one of those the other night.  Since I can't seem to let this one go, I thought I'd get more input.

Let say you run a school for the blind.  Not kids with poor vision, but straight up blind kids who can't see a thing.  And the teachers are blind too.  Just a whole mess of blind people.  Just for the sake of argument, we'll says the kids in this school are K-12.  So the question is: do the kids need separate male and female restrooms?

My gut says "of course they do, that's a pretty dumb question".  And my brain says "because..." and then just gets stuck.  I'm sure I'm just looking at things way too logically here and there's tons of reasons that I'm not seeing. I just want to know what comes after "because".

Keep in mind that it's generally socially acceptable for me to stand outside a porta-potty while a women does her business just feet away (if I'm in line of course; people still don't like pervs just hovering about).  And that's because there's a plastic shell that prevents anyone from _*seeing*_ them.


----------



## Alli

MEJHarrison said:


> Let say you run a school for the blind. Not kids with poor vision, but straight up blind kids who can't see a thing. And the teachers are blind too. Just a whole mess of blind people. Just for the sake of argument, we'll says the kids in this school are K-12. So the question is: do the kids need separate male and female restrooms?



The only reason we need separate restrooms now is because so many (mostly) women use the space to do things like fix hair, makeup, bra straps, etc. If there were just enclosed stalls with sinks and a little room, you wouldn’t ever need separate venues.


----------



## DT

Played hooky most of the day, up early for the normal school schedule, then I made excessive coffee, did a few small work chores - dropped the wife off at the dentist, came home, waited, switched vehicles - picked her up in the Jeep, and we drove over to / then on, the beach, walked up to a terrific joint called the Beachcomber, had some terrific eats, jumped in the ocean for a few.

Got the little G some takeout for a treat, got home, did a short yoga practice, made a HUGE drink (I scored Absolut Vanilia for ~$15/750ml, I bought a case ).   Now we're queued up for AHS, and an early bedtime 

The beach over on the island was super quiet ...


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> The only reason we need separate restrooms now is because so many (mostly) women use the space to do things like fix hair, makeup, bra straps, etc. If there were just enclosed stalls with sinks and a little room, you wouldn’t ever need separate venues.




Trust me, you do not want to be in a bathroom with me after Taco Tuesday.  Fair warning. 

Side question for the females: In  a bathroom, do you want/need a place to sit to do makeup, hair etc.  We are redoing the bathrooms in my mom's house and she had a separate room with a sink on one side and a table on the other where she could sit and do her makeup etc.  The realtor wants it all gone and turned into a closet.  My wife says no one in our generation or younger wants to sit at a counter.  I have no idea.  Thoughts?


----------



## MEJHarrison

I needed gas, so while there, I ran into the little store for a beverage. And the back door was open.  As I'm walking in, a guy who's worked there for years is walking around with no shirt on asking people if they can still smell it (I smelled nothing unusual).  Then he said "We got hit HARD" and disappeared into the back of the store again.  The other employees were still fully clothed and acting like nothing out of the ordinary was happening.  The end.

I'm kind of happy I have no clue what all that was about.  I'd bet the truth is far more boring than my imagination.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> Trust me, you do not want to be in a bathroom with me after Taco Tuesday.  Fair warning.
> 
> Side question for the females: In  a bathroom, do you want/need a place to sit to do makeup, hair etc.  We are redoing the bathrooms in my mom's house and she had a separate room with a sink on one side and a table on the other where she could sit and do her makeup etc.  The realtor wants it all gone and turned into a closet.  My wife says no one in our generation or younger wants to sit at a counter.  I have no idea.  Thoughts?




Depends on subjective stuff such as personal preference, and practical stuff, such as whether you have someplace else (well lit, convenient and comfortable) to carry out such tasks.

My mother's bedroom was large, commodious, exceptionally well lit (by natural light and by lamps - you need to be well able to see what you are doing) and well equipped with proper units - sink, a decent, good quality, mirror, wardrobes, armchairs, bedside tables, (and bed, yes) and lots and lots of warm comfortable, welcoming space; in other words, as she already had more than sufficient room (and light) and space, in her bedroom, she didn't need this facility in her bathroom.

However, as a woman, you can never have too much space, or light (proper lighting, good quality, well placed mirrors), or heat/warmth at a level that is convenient for her, in a bathroom (or bedroom).

Anyway, ask her what she needs, wants, would like, or prefers.


----------



## DT

MEJHarrison said:


> I needed gas




I'm unfamiliar with this concept, but would like to learn more ...


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> My wife says no one in our generation or younger wants to sit at a counter.  I have no idea.  Thoughts?




Agreed.  My wife would never sit at a "counter" to do makeup, it's kind of a bygone concept, and we're not "kids", I would say storage/closet-space trumps that.  A bathroom with ample space, lighting, mirrors, etc., would be better, and especially if combined with huge closets.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Depends on subjective stuff such as personal preference, and practical stuff, such as whether you haev someplace else (well lit, convenient and comfortable ) to carry out such tasks.
> 
> My mother's bedroom was large, commodious, exceptionally well lit (by natural light and by lamps - you need to be well able to see what you are doing) and well equipped with proper units - sink, a decent, good quality, mirror, wardrobes, armchairs, bedside tables, (and bed, yes) and lots and lots of warm comfortable, welcoming space; in other words, as she already had more than sufficient room (and light) and space, in her bedroom, she didn't need this facility in her bathroom.
> 
> However, as a woman, you can never have too much space, or light (proper lighting, good quality, well placed mirrors), or heat/warmth at a level that is convenient for her, in a bathroom (or bedroom).
> 
> Anyway, ask her what she needs, wants, would like, or prefers.




Thanks.  It's not for her, but to maximize the price at sale.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> Thanks.  It's not for her, but to maximize the price at sale.




Don't let the realtor close off space.  

In a bathroom, if you are a woman, there is no such thing as too much space.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Played hooky most of the day, up early for the normal school schedule, then I made excessive coffee, did a few small work chores - dropped the wife off at the dentist, came home, waited, switched vehicles - picked her up in the Jeep, and we drove over to / then on, the beach, walked up to a terrific joint called the Beachcomber, had some terrific eats, jumped in the ocean for a few.
> 
> Got the little G some takeout for a treat, got home, did a short yoga practice, made a HUGE drink (I scored Absolut Vanilia for ~$15/750ml, I bought a case ).   Now we're queued up for AHS, and an early bedtime
> 
> The beach over on the island was super quiet ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 8704



Where's the duck?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> Trust me, you do not want to be in a bathroom with me after Taco Tuesday.  Fair warning.
> 
> Side question for the females: In  a bathroom, do you want/need a place to sit to do makeup, hair etc.  We are redoing the bathrooms in my mom's house and she had a separate room with a sink on one side and a table on the other where she could sit and do her makeup etc.  The realtor wants it all gone and turned into a closet.  My wife says no one in our generation or younger wants to sit at a counter.  I have no idea.  Thoughts?



Last time Mrs AFB wore makeup I think we were getting married in 1998.


----------



## Clix Pix

Listen to the realtor and put in the closet -- who sits down at a special place to put on makeup these days?!!  The time of separate  "dressing tables" or "vanities" is over.   Put in a nice long, wide bathroom counter for space to keep cosmetics and such, and a good mirror and good lighting for the woman of the house to apply her makeup, fix her hair, etc.  In all my years I have never sat down to apply makeup!  Nowadays in my retired years I rarely wear makeup except when going out on special occasions and there have been far and few between of those lately!   

An additional closet in that room will be much, much more useful in the long run and far more appealing to future buyers.....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been working until just now. Have a landscape guy putting in some trench around the house to aid in the level of the damp proof corse verses the garden. Been addressing some pointing as well. The house is 60+ years old so probably due some external TLC.


----------



## MEJHarrison

DT said:


> I'm unfamiliar with this concept, but would like to learn more ...




I've been saying for years, my next car will be electric.  Someone keeps telling me I don't want all electric, I want a hybrid.  You know, in case I take one of those trips I never, ever take where there's no electric.  It's like pulling teeth to get me out of the house for just an hour.  What the hell would I be doing halfway across the state in the middle of nowhere?

For me the whole point is to get rid of the gas engine.  Not add more junk on top of a gas engine.  It's the maintenance I want to be done with.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I ordered sashini grade fish (salmon and tuna) from an excellent fishmonger, which should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## SuperMatt

MEJHarrison said:


> I've been saying for years, my next car will be electric.  Someone keeps telling me I don't want all electric, I want a hybrid.  You know, in case I take one of those trips I never, ever take where there's no electric.  It's like pulling teeth to get me out of the house for just an hour.  What the hell would I be doing halfway across the state in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> For me the whole point is to get rid of the gas engine.  Not add more junk on top of a gas engine.  It's the maintenance I want to be done with.



I got an EV in 2016. 5 years of basically zero maintenance. I did have to refill the windshield washer fluid a couple times.

Highly recommended….


----------



## Eric

Lots of meetings today, ran across this and have been laughing my ass off since.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438634328511090689/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Running around paying a few bills, purchasing some beer (haven't had beer in ages), bread (I had phoned yesterday, and had asked the French bakery to put some bread aside for me today), crisps, (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins), and sparkling water.

And also bought my organic milk (and organic double cream).

My sashimi grade fish has just been delivered.  Along with more sushi rice and pickled sushi ginger.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Where's the duck?




Ha!  It's there on the dash, it's a constant in the universe.  If it's removed, it will trigger some terrible cosmic events ...  




MEJHarrison said:


> I've been saying for years, my next car will be electric.  Someone keeps telling me I don't want all electric, I want a hybrid.  You know, in case I take one of those trips I never, ever take where there's no electric.  It's like pulling teeth to get me out of the house for just an hour.  What the hell would I be doing halfway across the state in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> For me the whole point is to get rid of the gas engine.  Not add more junk on top of a gas engine.  It's the maintenance I want to be done with.




Yeah, I think quite a few people will go EV in the next 2-3 years.

So as you may have read my posts in the car thread, we started with a PHEV Wrangler, but pretty quickly added a BEV (Tesla).  The Wrangler is super fun, the hybrid system is geared towards power/performance, and having a vehicle that can run quietly / inexpensively plus run without any charging/charger access is pretty cool, but clearly, if your usage model supports a full BEV, that's better.  I mean, there's is no BEV Jeep at the moment, it's scheduled to be introduced in '22/'23 (so it wasn't a PHEV over an EV by choice).

Actually our PHEV was kind of a "Let's try this" (we also wanted a Wrangler ), but it only took about a month for me to totally get it, especially with the L2 charger at home, and realize a BEV was next.  Since we agreed having two "convertibles" didn't make a ton of sense, and the car with the 15 second top mechanism not being a very good touring / foul weather vehicle, it didn't take me long to plug a Tesla into the equation.





SuperMatt said:


> I got an EV in 2016. 5 years of basically zero maintenance. I did have to refill the windshield washer fluid a couple times.
> 
> Highly recommended….





I totally forgot, and couldn't find where you talked about it, but what do you have?  Wow, yeah, 2016, that's a decently early adoption.


----------



## DT

If anyone reading this cares, when we say EV (Electric Vehicle), there's 3 implementations:

(ICE = Internal Combustion Engine)

*HEV = Hybrid Electric Vehicle*

This has both a electric/battery and an ICE and the battery charge is all done automatically, it charges itself using regenerative braking (the motor/motors spin like a generator)  This design is to increase performance / decrease fuel consumption, it's run on both system based on pretty much "fixed" logic


*PHEV = Plug-in Hybrid Electric Vehicle*

Same as above, both a electric/battery and an ICE, but in addition to regen braking (to charge), it has a charge port, and many designs allow manual override/control, so you can run it in purely electric mode.  There's also a an  in increase performance / decrease fuel consumption, but different models are designed with different goals in mind (performance vs. economy vs. off-road)


*BEV = Battery Electric Vehicle*

This vehicle has no ICE, it's all electric, it requires charging, uses zero fuel, the most well known example being Tesla.


----------



## Pumbaa

Waiting to possibly order an iPhone. 

Ran around a bit myself earlier today, some of the highlights being the souvlaki I had for lunch augmented by the restaurant’s impeccable salad bar, and two bottles of Trocadero plus a nice baguette I bought for later. Probably not as fancy as anything from the famed @Scepticalscribe French bakery, but my store’s local bakery is not too shabby.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Waiting to possibly order an iPhone.




Same.  Not in a rush, my X works but I would like the significantly upgraded cameras, a fresh battery, and my intent is also a larger model (Pro Max).


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> I totally forgot, and couldn't find where you talked about it, but what do you have?  Wow, yeah, 2016, that's a decently early adoption.



It’s a VW e-Golf. 100 miles range, nothing fancy, looks exactly like any other VW Golf except no tailpipe. It was $25K, so $17.5 with the federal tax credit… it was a steal. If you wanted something similar now, at a similar price, the main option would be the Mini Cooper EV at $30K.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Same.  Not in a rush, my X works but I would like the significantly upgraded cameras, a fresh battery, and my intent is also a larger model (Pro Max).



So exactly the same, except that my X is an 8 Plus.

It works really well. With a battery replacement I’m pretty sure I could stretch it at least one more year. On the other hand, the cameras are significantly upgraded and Niece and Nephew are growing up fast…


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> It’s a VW e-Golf. 100 miles range, nothing fancy, looks exactly like any other VW Golf except no tailpipe. It was $25K, so $17.5 with the federal tax credit… it was a steal. If you wanted something similar now, at a similar price, the main option would be the Mini Cooper EV at $30K.




Oh yeah, duh, me knot 2 smert ...

I love the new ID.x platform VWs, too bad there's no current plans for the ID.3 in the US, that would fill that gap, but the ID.4 is pretty terrific.

And this is great!









						ID. LIFE Concept Previews New Cheap EV From Volkswagen
					

Volkswagen presents at the International Motor Show IAA MOBILITY 2021 in Munich, Germany a new, very interesting concept - the Volkswagen ID. LIFE.




					insideevs.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Waiting to possibly order an iPhone.
> 
> Ran around a bit myself earlier today, some of the highlights being the souvlaki I had for lunch augmented by the restaurant’s impeccable salad bar, and two bottles of Trocadero plus a nice baguette I bought for later. Probably not as fancy as anything from the famed @Scepticalscribe French bakery, but my store’s local bakery is not too shabby.




Sounds delicious.  Souvakli; yum.

Ah, yes.

The French bakery (French owned, French staffed) - it also includes a small café, with the characteristic handful of tables outside - is the sort of place that some of the award winning (French) restaurants in the region (okay, most of them have been shut since the advent of Covid) used to get their bread from.  That is good enough for me.

Plus: Staff in the locality (local clothes shops, the cheesemonger's) all swore by it for coffee, cakes, and, yes, bread.  So, my initial recommendations were all word of mouth, which I, in turn, also pass on.

And, more recently, when he was down for a visit a few weeks ago, Decent Brother - on my recommendation - had a coffee and baguette sandwich (ham and cheese, I think), while sitting at one of the small tables and cane chairs (very French) outside the bakery & café, and was stunned by how extraordinarily good (i.e. how French) it was.

Actually, the French bakery is so good, and so well known, that, surprisingly often, some of the breads are sold out by 9 a.m. (it opens at eight).

Thus, I usually phone in advance; sometimes, they still have bread left, which I may ask them to hold for me, and I will head in to collect it; other times, more often, they are sold out, and then, I simply place an order for the following day.  Today's order (campagne baguette and rye bread) was already nicely bagged, ready and waiting for me, when I turned up to collect it.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Same.  Not in a rush, my X works but I would like the significantly upgraded cameras, a fresh battery, and my intent is also a larger model (Pro Max).




Done.  13 Pro Max, Silver, 128GB

Additional conversation moved into the Tech >> Cali Dreamin thread ...


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Side question for the females: In a bathroom, do you want/need a place to sit to do makeup, hair etc. We are redoing the bathrooms in my mom's house and she had a separate room with a sink on one side and a table on the other where she could sit and do her makeup etc. The realtor wants it all gone and turned into a closet. My wife says no one in our generation or younger wants to sit at a counter. I have no idea. Thoughts?



Go with the closet. You can do your makeup anywhere with good lighting, and it’s easier doing it while standing. But there’s never enough closet space.


----------



## MEJHarrison

DT said:


> So as you may have read my posts in the car thread, we started with a PHEV Wrangler...




Now see, a Wrangler would be ideal.  I've got a trailer.  I've got a gas generator.  I just need something to tow them and I could travel the country for free!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A nap (a serious nap) after dinner.

And now, a beer or two before bed.


----------



## DT

Yes!  Elysian Space Dust IPA was BOGO (in 6-packs) at the grocery today 

73 IBU
8.2% ABV
91 BA Score

Excellent.

Citrus hops, juicy, moderate mid malts, gets back into the really pine/bitter hops for a long, dry finish.


----------



## Alli

It is still raining here. I know that surprises many of you. We’ve started loading emergency supplies into the kayak, which is now in the attic for easy launch.


----------



## Hrafn

Alli said:


> It is still raining here. I know that surprises many of you. We’ve started loading emergency supplies into the kayak, which is now in the attic for easy launch.



That would be funny if it weren't so scary "Q: where do you launch your kayak from? A: the attic of course, it's the only remaining safe place to do so..."


----------



## DT

Woo!


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Woo!



The coconut rum sounds delicious. Pumpkin…SMH.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I was reading a story this afternoon about the largest and most expensive house in the world.  It's 105,000 sq. ft.  And it's valued at about $500 million.

But what stood out was this quote:



> Nearly a decade in the making, the home sits atop a hill in Bel Air, with views of the Los Angeles basin. The colossal home features 20 bedrooms, including eight bedrooms for the staff and a three-bedroom guest house, approximately 6 elevators, a library, cigar room and candy room, according to a two-part home tour posted on YouTube in April.




Wait, "approximately" 6 elevators?  Does one of them only go up 2.5 floors and you need to open the doors and climb out the rest of the way?  Is there an elevator car that's 70% elevator car and 30% missing?  Is there an empty elevator shaft somewhere?  Does one of them just work from time to time?  If they'd said "approximately 5 elevators" when there are in fact 6 elevators, I'd find that extremely lazy writing, but technically accurate.  But 6?  Who rounds things off to the nearest multiple of 6? Might it have been 5 or 7?  Perhaps 9?  Was it 9 and you just get tired of counting?

I didn't realize elevators came in anything but whole numbers.  Like I could easily have approximately 3 bags of flour or approximately $20 on me.  But I only have 2 kids.  Not approximately 2.  Not almost 2.  Not just a smidge over 2.  It's 2.  I prefer my elevators the way I prefer children, whole numbers only please.

Is this one of those weird real estate things like 2.5 bathrooms?  That's another silly thing, just say there's 3 bathrooms and two of them are equipped for bathing, but I'm getting off track.  I wouldn't have thought there would be a need for shorthand, silly or not, for listing the number of elevators in a home.  But what do I know?  I can't even afford one elevator.  I'm still walking up and down stairs like a damn fool.

In unrelated news, I've had a very productive morning which has settled into a boring afternoon.  So I'm finding myself amused by the silliest of things.


----------



## ronntaylor

MEJHarrison said:


> I wouldn't have thought there would be a need for shorthand, silly or not, for listing the number of elevators in a home.



The house team probably doesn't know exactly. There could have been a last minute design change and/or one of the elevators could be part of a security detail. During a historic neighborhood tour I visited a Harlem brownstone and discovered a secret elevator that was put in by the new owners. I'm sure illegally. He said it was a security thing and left it at that. We believe it went to a secure room.


----------



## MEJHarrison

ronntaylor said:


> The house team probably doesn't know exactly. There could have been a last minute design change and/or one of the elevators could be part of a security detail. During a historic neighborhood tour I visited a Harlem brownstone and discovered a secret elevator that was put in by the new owners. I'm sure illegally. He said it was a security thing and left it at that. We believe it went to a secure room.




I was expecting someone to say it was just bad writing.  So I appreciate you went down the crazy secret elevator path and not the obvious path. That's super intriguing!


----------



## ronntaylor

MEJHarrison said:


> I was expecting someone to say it was just bad writing.  So I appreciate you went down the crazy secret elevator path and not the obvious path. That's super intriguing!



You're right. Bad writing and editing. The "producer" should have gotten the exact number or explained why "approximately" was used.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## DT

Saturday we drove to MCO (Orlando International), Wife had a morning flight on Sunday up to PA for some family business, so instead of getting up at 4a, and dealing with driving and flying the same day, we just took our time, got a nice room at the in-airport Hyatt, the 3 of us had a nice long dinner.   Then a much more casual Sunday since security is like 5 minutes from the Hyatt (this is all inside).

vs. our previous trip, we weren't at a resort that had charging, so had to account for that on the return trip for me and Daughter, which is actually a first for my Tesla ownership.

Wow, was that as simple and easy as it gets!  I selected a Suc (Supercharger) about 50 miles from MCO, and about 80 miles from home, pulled in with 20% charge.  This is a Level 3 charger and wow, it's quick.

By selecting the SuC on the in car navigation, it not inly navs you there, but it shows the number of chargers, how many are active, how many are in use is real time.  It also as you get close, puts the car into Pre-Conditioning mode  which maximizes charging speed.






A Level 3 is a 250 kW charger, so that was showing in the charger screen as 245 at 962 miles/hour charging rate!

~12 minutes added ~160 miles, basically the time so go into the Wawa, use the restroom, grab a new supplies.  Fantastic.

I snapped this Live Photo walking back to the car, none of the light beams/Star Trek F/X were added by me, hahaha, it was just the way the light was reflecting off the camera as I was walking


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Arn clearly read it, just refused to address like he normally does. He basically fields technical issues and puts on blinders when it comes to anything around humanity.




He's such a robot, no passion, no deep human engagement, the only time I saw a little emotion, was when we was acting like a 5 year old over something in the SFF area ... FTG.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Damn dude, nice!




That wound up being a really terrific stop too, just right off of I4, easy access, the chargers have that nice woodsy backdrop (vs. just being surrounded by concrete).   You can pre-order food online from the Wawa and they'll bring it out to your car while you sit and charge (there's some other fast food at the same stop if you wanted to have a little walk, get something else).


----------



## JamesMike

After returning from London, It was nice to go trout fishing and relax a bit.  We were able to get our small group of translators and families out of Afghanistan without major hiccups.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I downloaded some new music for Beat Saber recently.  Today I played that old favorite, "Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini".  I've known it all my life, but I'd never listened to the lyrics before.  I was rather shocked.

For those who aren't familiar with the song, here's the basic facts.  Some girl has a really tiny bikini with yellow polka dots.  Maybe she thought it looked cute, but is regretting her decision.  Maybe she forgot her suit and had to borrow one.  Maybe the dick singing the song got it for it.  It's not really clear.

Now this is a song my parents would have listened to, so it probably came down to her knees.  But that's not the point.  As you listen to the song, she's put on the new bikini, but doesn't want to come out of the dressing room.  When she finally does, she's wrapped up in a beach blanket.  By the end of the song, she's somehow made it into the water.  The singer is watching and commenting how she's starting to turn blue, doesn't want to get out and wondering what she'll do next.

I was blown away.  How about you stop being a jackass and get the lady the towel?  She's clearly uncomfortable in her "tiny" swimsuit and would rather not get out of the water with fools like you watching and writing songs about it.

How did this song ever become popular?


----------



## Herdfan

MEJHarrison said:


> I was blown away.  How about you stop being a jackass and get the lady the towel?  She's clearly uncomfortable in her "tiny" swimsuit and would rather not get out of the water with fools like you watching and writing songs about it.
> 
> How did this song ever become popular?




I was born in the mid 60's, so I started listening to the radio in the early to mid 70's.  When I hear some of those songs today, I think wow, no way would our parents have let us listen to this had they known.  

Some of them seem innocent until you actually read the lyrics as you did.


----------



## Pumbaa

Birthday dinner with BFF and then Dune, so no time yet to spice up my Apple devices with the latest incremental goodies.

Dinner got more complicated than expected, I am apparently so used to the pandemic that it totally slipped my mind to check if there was a game at the stadium next to the mall before planning the evening. Turned out a pretty big game was starting one hour before our screening of Dune. Crowded everywhere, supporters eating and drinking before the game…


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Birthday dinner with BFF and then Dune, so no time yet to spice up my Apple devices with the latest incremental goodies.




You got an early screener for Dune? Nice!


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> You got an early screener for Dune? Nice!



Been out since 15th here I think, just had to wait a few extra days to get the really good seats I love.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Been out since 15th here I think, just had to wait a few extra days to get the really good seats I love.





Oh yeah, I wasn’t following some of the international openings, from BOM:


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Oh yeah, I wasn’t following some of the international openings, from BOM:



Consider it a bit of payback for all the times we’ve had to wait for premieres in the past!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Wife needs to get surgery on her angle to remove a staple they used to fix it when she got hit by a car 30+ years ago. it has caused her pain for many years and it has caused a open wound for months. she could not believe the doctor kept asking her if she was sure she wanted it removed. she could hardly put a sock on it. and shoes that touched it were out.
  well she goes in Wednesday but they wont allow me go on in with her this time and she cant have anyone come in to help her after. they would also not let her use the Lyft even if I was there. So now we need to find her a ride. last time I was able to go in and that was with more of a pandemic then we have now.


----------



## fooferdoggie

so its pointless for me to go with her as I cant go in and both of us would be on the Lyft Unless I drop her off on the tandem (now that would raise some eyebrows) this will be the first time I was not waiting for her after surgery.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> so its pointless for me to go with her as I cant go in and both of us would be on the Lyft Unless I drop her off on the tandem (now that would raise some eyebrows) this will be the first time I was not waiting for her after surgery.



Did they make any suggestions as to how she should get there if you can’t take her and she can’t hire a car?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> Did they make any suggestions as to how she should get there if you can’t take her and she can’t hire a car?



nope. but we always take lyft to such things.  getting her home is the fun part since you never know exactly when your going  to leave.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I'm back to work after a three-day weekend.  But I have another coming up this weekend.  So two short weeks in a row.


----------



## Herdfan

Heading out to Hilton Head for the rest of the week.  Going to see if I remember how to play golf.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Heading out to Hilton Head for the rest of the week.  Going to see if I remember how to play golf.




Hear the "clucking mad" golfing joke yet?



> A golfer sliced a ball into a field of chickens, striking one of the hens and killing it instantly. He was understandably upset, and sought out the farmer. “I’m sorry,” he said, “my terrible tee shot hit one of your hens and killed it. Can I replace the hen?”
> 
> “I don’t know about that,” replied the farmer, mulling it over. “How many eggs a day do you lay?”


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just checking in. I've been busy with work, and stuff in the garden. Did get out on Sunday for the day to watch some football and eat out (eventually). The first pub we went to (TJ's bar and grill didn't do food. I'd suggest a name change.

The second pub didn't do beer. No deliveries had been in. Asked if they did food. The barmaid said they did, but weren't very good.
Third pub did. It was ok.

Long and the short of it is, if you go to Lemington for a meal out, better do your research!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Just checking in. I've been busy with work, and stuff in the garden. Did get out on Sunday for the day to watch some football and eat out (eventually). The first pub we went to (TJ's bar and grill didn't do food. I'd suggest a name change.
> 
> The second pub didn't do beer. No deliveries had been in. Asked if they did food. The barmaid said they did, but weren't very good.
> Third pub did. It was ok.
> 
> Long and the short of it is, if you go to Lemington for a meal out, better do your research!




Empty shelves in shops are one thing, but pubs out of beer........ouch.  Wince.


----------



## Clix Pix

There's an article in today's _The Washington Post _which addresses this issue, and the blame is mainly on the increasing shortage of truck drivers and, yep, that can be at least partly attributed to Brexit.....  The whole COVID-19 thing sure as heck hasn't helped matters any!

_"What’s the impact of Britain’s truck driver shortage?_​_Even before the gas shortage, certain food and drink items were already limited due to supply-chain issues sparked by Brexit in 2016 and exacerbated by the more recent global health crisis. A lack of truck drivers to deliver goods has been a major contributing factor.
The trucking industry estimates that the U.K. has a shortage of more than 100,000 drivers. Britain’s logistics industry has said Brexit — and the pandemic — led to many European truck drivers leaving the country. Others have quit the industry citing low pay and grueling hours."_

Apparently the gas shortage has played a major role in all of this, and now various other items are coming up short, including carbon dioxide to create carbonated soft drinks, plus numerous other products  that are now not on shelves in British stores.   Brexit has done you guys no favors, eh?!

But the beer....the ale....that shortage is definitely wreaking havoc around the country!

_"Fears of a national beer shortage emerged earlier this month as some pubs reported they were running low on pints of Carling and Coors. British tabloid The Sun dubbed the crisis “LAGER-GEDDON” while some pubs encouraged drinkers to try new tipples during the crisis.
“We are experiencing some supply problems,” a spokesman for pub chain Wetherspoon said, as experts blamed the lack of Britain’s beloved pints on the truck driver shortage which resulted in delivery inconsistencies and Brexit which spurred trade barriers."_


----------



## Clix Pix

fooferdoggie said:


> nope. but we always take lyft to such things.  getting her home is the fun part since you never know exactly when your going  to leave.



It seems to me that they would make an exception for someone who is visually impaired when it comes to saying that no one can be with them right from the start, no one can be there after the procedure, etc.!  That is ridiculous.    Can anyone (clinical staff, facility security, whatever)  officially do anything if you are standing out on the sidewalk beyond the lobby doors  or on the driveway outside the hospital or outpatient surgical center  proper,  or perhaps even on the street just beyond what is designated as hospital/clinical property?

As for the situation regarding transportation both to the hospital and back home afterward, I can see how the medical staff feels that this isn't their responsibility, it's the patient's and family's -- and, sure, it is, *but* in this situation where the patient is visually impaired *AND* when the family (the two of you) rely on transportation such as Lyft or a taxi, it seems to me that they would not be able to dictate to you and your wife how she will be transported to and from the hospital and who can/cannot accompany her. 

Family......   What about your daughter or son and family who apparently lives in your area?  (I know you have a grandchild but not sure whether this is through a daughter or a son).  Could your (sighted?) daughter or son  (or sighted son-in-law, daughter-in-law? ),  assuming that they have a car in their family and that at least one of the adults can and does drive,  be the one to provide transportation that day, both to the surgical center/hospital and back home?   Even if it means taking time off work or figuring out child care for a few hours so this situation can be managed?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> It seems to me that they would make an exception for someone who is visually impaired when it comes to saying that no one can be with them right from the start, no one can be there after the procedure, etc.!  That is ridiculous.    Can anyone (clinical staff, facility security, whatever)  officially do anything if you are standing out on the sidewalk beyond the lobby doors  or on the driveway outside the hospital or outpatient surgical center  proper,  or perhaps even on the street just beyond what is designated as hospital/clinical property?
> 
> As for the situation regarding transportation both to the hospital and back home afterward, I can see how the medical staff feels that this isn't their responsibility, it's the patient's and family's -- and, sure, it is, *but* in this situation where the patient is visually impaired *AND* when the family (the two of you) rely on transportation such as Lyft or a taxi, it seems to me that they would not be able to dictate to you and your wife how she will be transported to and from the hospital and who can/cannot accompany her.
> 
> Family......   What about your daughter or son and family who apparently lives in your area?  (I know you have a grandchild but not sure whether this is through a daughter or a son).  Could your (sighted?) daughter or son  (or sighted son-in-law, daughter-in-law? ),  assuming that they have a car in their family and that at least one of the adults can and does drive,  be the one to provide transportation that day, both to the surgical center/hospital and back home?   Even if it means taking time off work or figuring out child care for a few hours so this situation can be managed?



last time I was able to wait for her but that was another hospital. but it would be pointless waiting for her as they said she could not take a lyft. pretty sure our son in-law will be able to pick her up.  we have always been able to use the lyft. but had to have someone with us. she has access to a medical transportation service but since she does not know when she will need it it wont work.  I should have bought an adult size trailer to attach to my bike (G)


----------



## Clix Pix

Those medical transportation services are great -- IF someone knows exactly when they need to be wherever it is that they are going and everything can be nicely schedule.   Yeah, that doesn't work out so well for situations such as being picked up after a surgical procedure at a hospital, as even once someone has their discharge time scheduled, it still could take another hour or two (or worse, longer!) for the medical transportation vehicle to arrive to pick them up.   Those sorts of systems work really well when one has a specific schedule both coming-and-going and can plan ahead accordingly, but otherwise, big FAIL.

For a while I was on the board of an organization which serves the visually impaired and others in the DC area, and when we had our quarterly board meetings, the visually impaired members were often so frustrated because either they arrived way too early for the meeting because of the MetroAccess schedule and prearrangements with the service,  or were late for the same reason, and more than once another (sighted) board member and I waited with one of our visually impaired members for a while after the meeting had already finished up because the MetroAccess vehicle had not yet arrived to pick them up even though they'd sent a message with the estimated time of the end of the meeting.   These members of our board were trying to maintain their independence, but wow, at times it was just so frustrating for them to get from Place A to Place B and back again!  Some of them had family members who provided transportation, but other did not or the family members were unable to help out at that particular time.  A few times other (sighted) board members with transportation who happened to live in somewhat of the same general vicinity were able to give someone a ride home, too, but that didn't always happen since we were from four different local jurisdictions around the area.

That's good that your son-in-law will be helping out with this outpatient surgical situation, then.   Can he take Mrs Foofer Doggie to the hospital, too, drop her off after ensuring that she has someone who will escort her to where she needs to go,  and then later when she is informed that she will be discharged, she can call him and call you and he'll be able to get back over there (with you along for the ride, too, of course!) to pick her up and drive her to your home?  That seems like the best, safest, most comfortable solution all the way around -- keeping things in the family, keeping things out of the realm of public transportation such as Lyft, etc., etc. (and  I can understand the medical staff's leeriness of Lyft),   using a safe, comfortable and private means of transportation, your son-in-law's car,  rather than you taking her home on your bike!


----------



## lizkat

What doing today?  Oh i dunno, reminding myself not to burn my Cleveland Indians hat but only because they're not going to be the Indians any more after their name change takes effect next season.   Otherwise they finally made it about as close to perfectly mediocre as it's possible to get, at least in the American League.


----------



## Pumbaa

Birthday dinner with a good friend. Keeping the sizes of gatherings down to be unfriendly to covid-19 and the number of dinners up to be friendly to me. Hopefully not aging a year per dinner.


----------



## shadow puppet

Getting my first ever CT scan today.  My neck x-ray showed a lot of damage and problems.  Hoping we can avoid surgery.  Glad it isn't an MRI, that's like being put inside a coffin.   My first time dealing with anything spine related and it's scary AF.


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> Getting my first ever CT scan today.  My neck x-ray showed a lot of damage and problems.  Hoping we can avoid surgery.  Glad it isn't an MRI, that's like being put inside a coffin.   My first time dealing with anything spine related and it's scary AF.



I don't mind the scan so much as the contrast dye, when they inject it into me my heart races like crazy so instead they have to mix it into a couple of pints of water and I have to drink it down then wait 45 minutes. Fun stuff.


----------



## shadow puppet

No one has yet mentioned me needing a contrast dye so I'm praying I get to escape this torture.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Drizzling and raining here all day.

It certainly feels like autumn.

Fish (for sashimi, - smoked eel, salmon, tuna - among other things) was delivered this morning, from the fishmonger's - I had ordered it yesterday, for delivery today.

Then, this afternoon, (as the rain showed no sign of abating), I phoned the French bakery, and placed an order for French bread (campagne baguette and rye bread) to be put aside for me tomorrow.

And I also phoned my favourite organic vegetable stall - run by Germans, and asked them to put aside some of their vegetables and two boxes of their amazing eggs; I haven't been in the farmers' market for some weeks; it is time to remedy that deficiency, hence, I shall head in tomorrow, and pick up my vegetables and eggs.  And French bread.


----------



## JamesMike

I did my long run, then trout fished for a short time, caught 3 thanks to Mork the trout-sniffing dog!  Ordered my new iPad Mini 6 and now watching the Ryder Cup with a cold Stella in hand.  Life is good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> I did my long run, then trout fished for a short time, caught 3 thanks to Mork the trout-sniffing dog!  Ordered my new iPad Mini 6 and now watching the Ryder Cup with a cold Stella in hand.  Life is good.




Enjoy your Stella.

And the Ryder Cup.

Spent some time today reading about the naval battles of the American Civil War.


----------



## JamesMike

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enjoy your Stella.
> 
> And the Ryder Cup.
> 
> Spent some time today reading about the naval battles of the American Civil War.



During my Civil War studies, I found the Ironclads interesting.


----------



## shadow puppet

CT done in 5 minutes.  No dye.  That was so much easier than an MRI.  Yay.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> During my Civil War studies, I found the Ironclades interesting.




That is exactly what I was reading about - with utter and absorbed fascination.  The ironclads were revolutionary and transformational in terms of naval tactics and the techology of how to wage (and win) war on water.

As a young man, David Farragut had trained in the world of sailing ships, Nelson's world - which wouldn't have looked different (not in any significant way) to the world of sail as experienced by a sailor, or mariner, three hundred years earlier.

And then, with the introduction of steam powered ships - which transformed naval tactics (and he adapted to that), - which was followed, in short order, by the invention of the screw propellor (courtesy of John Ericsson) and the ironclads (the Monitor - complete with revolving gun turret - also coming courtesy of the genius of John Ericsson), which utterly transformed and revolutionised naval warfare, - Farragut (not a young man, by then) effortlessly navigating and bridging and pioneering and mastering the use of those changes in combat - bringing it - in the space of a few short years - to a form recognisable to us today, or, at least to what would have been recognisable in the mid twentieth century.

The chapter in James McPherson's excellent (actually, superb) history of the American Civil War on the early naval battle between the Merrimack/Virginia and the Monitor is gripping.

Actually, I hadn't realised that a whole class of ironclads were built, based on, and named after, the Monitor, in the navy of the Union, and that the proper noun became a simple noun - such as when describing how "four monitors" accompanied a fleet of several wooden hulled ships during the Battle of Mobile Bay.

Or, that the Confederates also attempted to build more ironclads, based on the design of the Merrimack/Virginia.  Or, that ship, and boat design - such as river craft - were so brilliantly experimental (and effective) during the civil war.

Fascinating stuff.

And the literacy - the quality of the prose and mastery of the written word of contemporary accounts and letters - is very impressive.

And I also read (well, re-read) an article in The Atlantic with the title "The Myth Of The Kindly General Lee,"  which reminded me of why I now have a lot less respect for this soldier than had the case formerly.

Anyway, for what it is worth, Lincoln has long been a hero of mine - even as a child, I greatly admired him - and nothing I have read in the years since has caused me to revise that opinion.


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> CT done in 5 minutes.  No dye.  That was so much easier than an MRI.  Yay.



Awesome, sounds quick and easy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> CT done in 5 minutes.  No dye.  That was so much easier than an MRI.  Yay.




Best of luck.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> CT done in 5 minutes.  No dye.  That was so much easier than an MRI.  Yay.



CTs are cake. Even MRIs are not bad. The one I hate is the PETscan. I’ll have my annual next month. You have to roll out of bed and go straight to wherever you’re getting it done, cause you can’t eat or drink anything beforehand, and you’re supposed to do any kind of activity. Even walking from the car is a lot.  So they insert the radioactive dye and then put you in a dark, quiet room for an hour to make sure your body is totally relaxed. Then the scan…which takes 10 minutes and you can go get breakfast, coffee, and your morning pills.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> CTs are cake. Even MRIs are not bad. The one I hate is the PETscan. I’ll have my annual next month. You have to roll out of bed and go straight to wherever you’re getting it done, cause you can’t eat or drink anything beforehand, and you’re supposed to do any kind of activity. Even walking from the car is a lot.  So they insert the radioactive dye and then put you in a dark, quiet room for an hour to make sure your body is totally relaxed. Then the scan…which takes 10 minutes and you can go get breakfast, coffee, and your morning pills.



Sounds brutal, hopefully your results are good. They had me go through an MRI with contrast dye and I was in the machine for 45 minutes and I did not do well with that because they had all these weighted vests on me, I couldn't even fidget a little bit or the tech would tell me to stop, he even got frustrated and asked if I was okay, I clearly was not. 

In the end though they got everything but when they inserted the dye (like 30 minutes in) it did not gave me the same rush as the stuff they force through your veins for the CT scan.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> CTs are cake. Even MRIs are not bad. The one I hate is the PETscan. I’ll have my annual next month. You have to roll out of bed and go straight to wherever you’re getting it done, cause you can’t eat or drink anything beforehand, and you’re supposed to do any kind of activity. Even walking from the car is a lot.  So they insert the radioactive dye and then put you in a dark, quiet room for an hour to make sure your body is totally relaxed. Then the scan…which takes 10 minutes and you can go get breakfast, coffee, and your morning pills.



Came here straight from the election stealing thread and read the first sentence as “CTs are fake.” 

Hope your scan goes as smoothly as possible, and that the results are .


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> CTs are cake. Even MRIs are not bad. The one I hate is the PETscan. I’ll have my annual next month. You have to roll out of bed and go straight to wherever you’re getting it done, cause you can’t eat or drink anything beforehand, and you’re supposed to do any kind of activity. Even walking from the car is a lot.  So they insert the radioactive dye and then put you in a dark, quiet room for an hour to make sure your body is totally relaxed. Then the scan…which takes 10 minutes and you can go get breakfast, coffee, and your morning pills.



Tonight at storytime I noticed that my daughter's new rainbow PJ reads: _Radiating Positivity_. 
It would be the perfect motto of Positron Emission Tomography.
The tech is pretty fascinating, you have an 18-Fluoro isotope that splits and spits positrons with a 110 min half life.
Once the positron hits an electron - matter and antimatter cancel out each other forming a neutron.
The excess energy is emitted in the form of two gamma photons that go _almost_ perfectly in the opposite direction.
You have a 360 detector that registers both hits and using a computer, based on the hit delays you can localize the positron in space.


Radiating Positivity.


----------



## User.45

shadow puppet said:


> CT done in 5 minutes.  No dye.  That was so much easier than an MRI.  Yay.



Best of luck!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the city, where I visited the French bakery (for the bread - a campagne baguette and rye bread) that I had asked them to put aside for me when I phoned them yesterday, and the farmers' market, where the German stall (the best organic stall, these people have the proverbial "green fingers") had put aside eggs (organic, free range), tomatoes, cucumber, onions, carrots, leeks, garlic, potatoes, parsley, peppers, chilli peppers, spinach, and salad greens - all produced by themselves - ready, in a box, waiting, for me.  To my inexpressible joy, they also had honey.


----------



## Alli

I’m going to do something today. I don’t know what, but I’m gonna do something. We’re getting a little stir crazy again. Maybe we’ll go somewhere to take pictures of flowers and test out the new macro effect on the new iPhone.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I’m going to do something today. I don’t know what, but I’m gonna do something. We’re getting a little stir crazy again. Maybe we’ll go somewhere to take pictures of flowers and test out the new macro effect on the new iPhone.



That feature does interest me. Not going to replace my 105mm Nikon Macro lens and D750, but at times could be handy.

Here its the end of the day, so almost MOTD time. Been packing a bit for tomorrow as I'm off to the New Forest with a couple of friend for a few days. Not been away since March 2018, so looking forward to it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> That feature does interest me. Not going to replace my 105mm Nikon Macro lens and D750, but at times could be handy.
> 
> Here its the end of the day, so almost MOTD time. Been packing a bit for tomorrow as I'm off to the New Forest with a couple of friend for a few days. Not been away since March 2018, so looking forward to it.




Enjoy your few days in the New Forest.


----------



## lizkat

Recharging and sampling the sonic offerings of some iPod nanos from my little collection sitting like snacks in a bowl atop the microwave!    They still work great in an old Altec Lansing 30-pin speakerdock / FM radio that's also parked there, so I continue to use them now and then, and occasionally reload one or another of them with different music I had bought from iTunes over the years.

Anyway that's been a fun wrap-up of a bunch of odds-and-ends from today's chores list.  Saturday afternoons often seem a good time for mulling over the low-priority stuff that tends to keep falling down the to-do lists during the week.    Still one more iOS 15 upgrade to apply to newer gear,  but it's  just a backup iPhone and not often used,   so that's probably going to anchor the bottom of next week's Saturday afternoon options.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enjoy your few days in the New Forest.



Will do. Decided to leave a bit later than planned, so heading off after lunch.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Will do. Decided to leave a bit later than planned, so heading off after lunch.




Hope it all goes well, and that you and your friends have a terrific time with good food, beer, and congenial company.


----------



## Alli

I did go to the Gardens and took a bazillion photos yesterday. The camera is freakin’ spectacular!



Just look at that detail!

I also took a tumble and skinned my knee pretty bad. (Thank you, Mother Earth, for catching me in your loamy breast instead of tossing me on the cement sidewalk.) And thank you, Boniva. No thanks to the young couple who wandered by shortly after my fall offering help, when they could clearly see the only thing I’d hurt was my dignity. 

Today I’m gonna stay home and watch football.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I did go to the Gardens and took a bazillion photos yesterday. The camera is freakin’ spectacular!
> 
> View attachment 8891View attachment 8892View attachment 8893
> 
> Just look at that detail!
> 
> I also took a tumble and skinned my knee pretty bad. (Thank you, Mother Earth, for catching me in your loamy breast instead of tossing me on the cement sidewalk.) And thank you, Boniva. No thanks to the young couple who wandered by shortly after my fall offering help, when they could clearly see the only thing I’d hurt was my dignity.
> 
> Today I’m gonna stay home and watch football.



Lovely. Enjoy the egg ball which is what I assume you meant. Currently sat waiting for my friends to turn up for  our trip away. Watching the sun going down. Thinking I should go grab my fleece. Keep reading the menu as I’m hungry! Maybe a coffee would be better than another beer before I eat! Of course the best part of my Sunday evening is knowing I’m off work all week!


----------



## ouimetnick

Bought a house last month. Closed on 9/23, spent this weekend and this afternoon moving stuff from my parent's house to my house.


----------



## DT

No color/balance/etc. edits, just resized:


----------



## Alli

ouimetnick said:


> Bought a house last month. Closed on 9/23, spent this weekend and this afternoon moving stuff from my parent's house to my house.



Congratulations


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> No color/balance/etc. edits, just resized:
> 
> 
> View attachment 8915




Gorgeous photo.

But..   _"climate change is *definitely* coming for you!"_


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Gorgeous photo.
> 
> But..  _"climate change is *definitely* coming for you!"_




Nah, he'll be fine.

But his grandkids might be a little peeved.


----------



## Herdfan

This evening I installed my Lutron Serena battery-powered shade in the master bath.  The old shade was here when we bought the house and it is over the tub which made opening and closing it a PITA.  Hence the battery-powered one.

I have to say I am already loving it.  Programmed it to a Pico remote mounted on the wall so we can open and close it from the other side of the tub, but we probably will never touch the buttons as I programmed it to raise to 70% at 8AM and lower at Sunset.

Now it wasn't cheap, but for one shade it was OK.  Now if she starts wanting to do the whole house in these, that will be a different story.


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> This evening I installed my Lutron Serena battery-powered shade in the master bath.  The old shade was here when we bought the house and it is over the tub which made opening and closing it a PITA.  Hence the battery-powered one.
> 
> I have to say I am already loving it.  Programmed it to a Pico remote mounted on the wall so we can open and close it from the other side of the tub, but we probably will never touch the buttons as I programmed it to raise to 70% at 8AM and lower at Sunset.
> 
> Now it wasn't cheap, but for one shade it was OK.  Now if she starts wanting to do the whole house in these, that will be a different story.



I've been considering these, did you have to submit a custom size? Also, how do you keep it charged?


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Nah, he'll be fine.
> 
> But his grandkids might be a little peeved.




Heh, grandkids of today's coastal Floridians will be a little short of real estate,  even if water-facing photo ops are still gorgeous!


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Heh, grandkids of today's coastal Floridians will be a little short of real estate,  even if water-facing photo ops are still gorgeous!



Give it time, and you can enjoy coastal Kansas!


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> I've been considering these, did you have to submit a custom size? Also, how do you keep it charged?




Yes, 100 % custom to size.  They have instructions on their site on what they need.

It uses 8 D-cell batteries.  Lutron claims that you will get a Raise/Lower cycle everyday for over 3 years on a set of batteries.  Easy enough to change, even if more often.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Heh, grandkids of today's coastal Floridians will be a little short of real estate,  even if water-facing photo ops are still gorgeous!





Hahaha, yeah, the neighbor (who's been in the area since his parents moved in decades ago) says he's just holding out till he can list his house as "ocean front"


----------



## DT

We got a new shade / aka blind, in yesterday too.  We've been ordering them from blinds.com, pretty terrific materials, construction, and price (we keep getting them during sales with stackable, big discounts), all done online with our own measurements (yes, we measure like 10X ...), lots of customization available.   Put 4 in the master bedroom a few weeks ago, they've been terrific so far.


----------



## ouimetnick

Herdfan said:


> This evening I installed my Lutron Serena battery-powered shade in the master bath.  The old shade was here when we bought the house and it is over the tub which made opening and closing it a PITA.  Hence the battery-powered one.
> 
> I have to say I am already loving it.  Programmed it to a Pico remote mounted on the wall so we can open and close it from the other side of the tub, but we probably will never touch the buttons as I programmed it to raise to 70% at 8AM and lower at Sunset.
> 
> Now it wasn't cheap, but for one shade it was OK.  Now if she starts wanting to do the whole house in these, that will be a different story.



I have a few Lutron Caseta dimmer switches and pico remotes coming in tomorrow from Home Depot. Gotta smarten up some of the lights in my place. I used Meross light switches at my parents house. Decent and cheap, but sometimes the WiFi goes haywire.


----------



## Herdfan

ouimetnick said:


> I have a few Lutron Caseta dimmer switches and pico remotes coming in tomorrow from Home Depot. Gotta smarten up some of the lights in my place. I used Meross light switches at my parents house. Decent and cheap, but sometimes the WiFi goes haywire.




They are rock solid.  I have a full Homeworks Wireless system, but to add shades to that system requires a new processor that is no longer made.  So I went the Serena route for the one shade.   Plus I have a Caseta lamp dimmer in the master to turn the nightstand lamps on at dusk.  My HW system is maxed out.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I wrapped up some work today that has been plaguing me for months.  I got the request months back and completed it 1 day before it's due.  It should have honestly taken about half a day.  But it was one of those projects where if something could go wrong, it did.  And if it could somehow go extra wrong, it did.  Some of that was my fault, some of it was US Bank's fault, some of it was the fault of those who did this in the past, some of it was just bad luck, a big chunk of it is the fault of my team (long story).  To the techies out there, I had to literally decompile a DLL just to validate that the code in source control was garbage and not actually deployed anywhere.  That's how bad it got. 

Anyway, it's done now!    

The only part left now is to get all this documented so if I'm not around the next time, someone else won't need to go through what I went through.


----------



## Alli

I finished my first round of coding my interviews this morning. If all goes well I could be finished by the end of October!


----------



## Pumbaa

Cross county adventure to visit the only Ikea accessible to me through public transit that possibly had a certain cable available (out of stock online too). Managed to get there and got the very last one, despite massive commuter train delays due to “an incident”. Slight detour on the way home for a tasty churrasco palta.

Overall a good day. As most days are.


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> Cross county adventure to visit the only Ikea accessible to me




Ikea is on my shit list at the moment.  Ordered a nightstand for my daughter for pickup at the Charlotte store.  Was confirmed in stock.  Got there to pick it up, not in stock.  Now the only reason I was picking it up was because my daughter tried to order it to be delivered and they wanted like $200 to ship a $50 nightstand.  No.

So I made them refund me and left.  I then got on the Ikea site and was able to order it for delivery for $14.95.  WTH?


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> Ikea is on my shit list at the moment.  Ordered a nightstand for my daughter for pickup at the Charlotte store.  Was confirmed in stock.  Got there to pick it up, not in stock.  Now the only reason I was picking it up was because my daughter tried to order it to be delivered and they wanted like $200 to ship a $50 nightstand.  No.
> 
> So I made them refund me and left.  I then got on the Ikea site and was able to order it for delivery for $14.95.  WTH?



Can’t speak for the weird place you’re living in, and I know it doesn’t help you at all but I can assure you that it wouldn’t have happened here. Ikea routines and logistics simply wouldn’t allow it. Sad to hear things like that differ.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Ikea is on my shit list at the moment.  Ordered a nightstand for my daughter for pickup at the Charlotte store.  Was confirmed in stock.  Got there to pick it up, not in stock.  Now the only reason I was picking it up was because my daughter tried to order it to be delivered and they wanted like $200 to ship a $50 nightstand.  No.
> 
> So I made them refund me and left.  I then got on the Ikea site and was able to order it for delivery for $14.95.  WTH?




Wait, so if you're a girl,  Ikea wants $200 to ship something and otherwise it's fifteen bucks? 

Maybe women haven't come as far as the erstwhile Virginia Slims cigarettes ad used to suggest.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Cross county adventure to visit the only Ikea accessible to me through public transit that possibly had a certain cable available (out of stock online too). Managed to get there and got the very last one, despite massive commuter train delays due to “an incident”. Slight detour on the way home for a tasty churrasco palta.
> 
> Overall a good day. As most days are.



Here I am, jealous again. I complain it’s a two hour/three state drive to get to an Apple store, but it’s a six hour drive to get to the closest IKEA. I love IKEA.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Here I am, jealous again. I complain it’s a two hour/three state drive to get to an Apple store, but it’s a six hour drive to get to the closest IKEA. I love IKEA.




I could certainly have used an IKEA when I first bought my place up here since at that time it was a weekend residence.   I eventually had to avail myself of an Ames store (that chain now long defunct)  about ten miles away.

However,  sometimes it does pay to be operating in a tiny village where everyone knows your business:    my sister and bro-in-law were sweet and had secretly arranged with the realtor to surprise me on the day of my house purchase closure,  so that when I walked in after meeting with the lawyers,  I was greeted by a place that contained kitchen and bath linens (yeah and TP and paper towels), a made-up bed, a nightstand and lamp, and in the kitchen some basic utensils including a coffee pot and coffee mugs plus a pound tin of ground coffee and some nondairy creamer.

 An IKEA outlet was an option in precisely the wrong direction,  somewhere back near Paramus, NJ.    Didn't take me long to start frequenting local estate sales up here for alternatives that in general sufficed for my purposes and blessedly required no assembly short of maybe sticking a matchbook under the short leg of a table.


----------



## DT

@JayMysteri0 

The little G came home with these today from the school book fair, specifically the item on the right


----------



## ouimetnick

Alli said:


> Here I am, jealous again. I complain it’s a two hour/three state drive to get to an Apple store, but it’s a six hour drive to get to the closest IKEA. I love IKEA.



Dang, I was bummed when the 10 minute drive to the Apple Store in Peabody turned into a 17 minute drive when that Apple Store moved to Lynnfield. The closest IKEA store is about an hour away. I went once with friend and her mom. If they were closer, I'd probably check them out again and actually own something from them.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> An IKEA outlet was an option in precisely the wrong direction, somewhere back near Paramus, NJ.



I remember that one. Used to pass it every day on my way to/from work.


----------



## DT

Paging @Alli ... at the grocery today


----------



## DT

And speaking of seasonal things at the grocery, really?  REALLY?  It's not even November yet!


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Paging @Alli ... at the grocery today
> 
> View attachment 8959






DT said:


> And speaking of seasonal things at the grocery, really?  REALLY?  It's not even November yet!
> 
> View attachment 8961



Now THAT I can go for!!!


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Now THAT I can go for!!!




Hahaha, I skipped the beer, even we get overwhelmed with pumpkin stuff, heck we still have 5 beers from those two 4-packs of Southern Tier I bought a month or so ago (and they're as good as it gets).

The 'nog was tempting, but just too early, I don't want to anger the Krampus


----------



## Pumbaa

Attaching this for @Alli , to counter the pumpkins. 





Tried to take the self-driving bus from this stop on my way back but no luck, it never showed up. No biggie. Would have been fun, though. The weather was awesome so I didn’t mind waiting outside for a while.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Tried to take the self-driving bus from this stop on my way back but no luck, it never showed up. No biggie. Would have been fun, though. The weather was awesome so I didn’t mind waiting outside for a while.




A self-driving bus that doesn't show up?    Sounds like they have an algorithm that made it through the beta test for realism.


----------



## JamesMike

I arrived safe and sound in Nairobi, not sure how long I will be here, there has been a bit of trouble in Ethiopia between the government and the UN.  At least I should be able to pick-up some beans!


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> A self-driving bus that doesn't show up?    Sounds like they have an algorithm that made it through the beta test for realism.



They became self-aware and refused to serve the man any longer.

Nah, more likely they stopped the current phase of testing early and forgot to remove the schedule for the stop (valid through September) from the website. October now and the stop can’t be found online anymore. Seems like the next phase will actually do away with schedules and stops and instead let people in the area use an app to request a ride.


----------



## DT

Oh, that's reminds me, my Ikea story ...

I had gotten semi-obsessed with hitting up the one in the PA area that we pass  (from FL) on the way up/down to Wife's folks place.  This was before there was any online ordering/shipping or stores in my area, I was aware of the products, quality, etc., it wasn't the pursuit of some exotic product, I was just into it 

Some setup:  headed back home to FL, late start, a winter storm too, at the time we were in my GS300, roomy 4-door sedan, but it was already packed up for travel, plus all the additional Xmas stuff coming back with us ...

We stop, knock around the store, it's fun, I load up a cart with small-ish items, that are at least smaller than the available space.  Then we stumble on these two amazing rugs, very ... large ... rugs.  I'm like, I am getting these home, we buy them.

I criss cross them in the rear seating area, sticking out of the opposite window, it looked like fishing outriggers.

And we set out, and the snow starts ...

Well, we only get about 3 hours into the drive, we're running the heater full blast, but the 10-12" open rear windows are still making things cool, and I can't see, and the snow gets __serious__.

We pull over at a super nice hotel, unload the rugs, a few things, hahaha, wow, the next morning the car is almost completely covered in a mound of snow.  We free the car, load up the rugs, I manage some reorganization that let's us close the windows 

As far as I know, we made it home ...


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> We pull over at a super nice hotel, unload the rugs, a few things, hahaha, wow, the next morning the car is almost completely covered in a mound of snow.



I’m sure the staff at super nice hotels are used to all kinds of eccentric guests and peculiar adaptations of the rooms. Not sure though if that extends to guests bringing their own rugs and stuff from Ikea. 



DT said:


> We free the car, load up the rugs, I manage some reorganization that let's us close the windows



Tetris provided us with useful skills, for sure.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> I’m sure the staff at super nice hotels are used to all kinds of eccentric guests and peculiar adaptations of the rooms. Not sure though if that extends to guests bringing their own rugs and stuff from Ikea.
> 
> 
> Tetris provided us with useful skills, for sure.





It was like I worked for the mob ... yeah, you know, 'cuz I don't ...


----------



## DT

Oh, and the final pic of my grocery store trilogy:











... and yes, OMG, it's good, got a Boar's Head salami with white wine, a nice cream havarti, meat+cheese+mustard


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Well, we only get about 3 hours into the drive, we're running the heater full blast, but the 10-12" open rear windows are still making things cool, and I can't see, and the snow gets __serious__.




Hilarious tale.... but only in retrospect, eh?

Only thing I ever heard that topped that kinda thing was a friend whose ageing SUV one summer developed a habit of randomly opening and closing the rear windows of the vehicle whenever it started raining.   This back when weather forecasting was more art than science so planning a shopping excursion or trip to visit family downstate became more of a dice roll than if she'd been driving a horse and buggy.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Hilarious tale.... but only in retrospect, eh?




Yeah, there was a "Well, we had a pretty good run ..." moment


----------



## Renzatic

The only good car story I have is about that time I managed to spit on the back of my own head.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> The only good car story I have is about that time I managed to spit on the back of my own head.




OK let's hear that one.   ?!


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> OK let's hear that one.   ?!




This was years ago, but it was just so weird, it's stuck in my head ever since.

So I'm driving along. I might've had a bronchitis or something like, because I was dealing with a lot of phlegm at the time. Moreso than usual, even. I feel some welling up in my throat, so I do the usual snort hock process to bring it up, roll down the window, and proceed to spit it out.

...but I didn't see that nice little white gob arching through the air away from me.  It just...disappeared.

I didn't pay it much mind at first, at least until I starting noticing that there was this cold spot just behind my left ear. Curious as to what it could be, I go up to scratch it, and, well...

Long story short, I managed to spit on the back of my own head.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> This was years ago, but it was just so weird, it's stuck in my head ever since.
> 
> So I'm driving along. I might've had a bronchitis or something like, because I was dealing with a lot of phlegm at the time. Moreso than usual, even. I feel some welling up in my throat, so I do the usual snort hock process to bring it up, roll down the window, and proceed to spit it out.
> 
> ...but I didn't see that nice little white gob arching through the air away from me.  It just...disappeared.
> 
> I didn't pay it much mind at first, at least until I starting noticing that there was this cold spot just behind my left ear. Curious as to what it could be, I go up to scratch it, and, well...
> 
> Long story short, I managed to spit on the back of my own head.




OK so I knew I would be sorry I asked.   Sometimes I wonder at myself.

At least it wasn't a lit cigarette butt went down the back of your shirt on the inside, I've heard of that happening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> I arrived safe and sound in Nairobi, not sure how long I will be here, there has been a bit of trouble in Ethiopia between the government and the UN.  At least I should be able to pick-up some beans!



Enjoy Nairobi (I love that city, and I love Kenya), good luck re the coffee bean hunt, and stay safe.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> OK so I knew I would be sorry I asked.   Sometimes I wonder at myself.




Yeah, I mean comeon. Going by the description alone, you should've known there was no way the story would end up as anything but gross.


----------



## Alli

JamesMike said:


> I arrived safe and sound in Nairobi, not sure how long I will be here, there has been a bit of trouble in Ethiopia between the government and the UN.  At least I should be able to pick-up some beans!



Now that’s making lemonade out of lemons for sure. Stay safe and keep your powder dry.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered coffee..


----------



## Eric

Practicing with Procreate, my first attempt with no tutorials using an image I found for inspiration. Still a work in progress.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

This sounds quite pretentious, but I spent this afternoon re-waxing my jacket. Looks new-ish again.

Before:







After:


----------



## Renzatic

I'm mowing my neighbor's lawn today. Gonna try to not be attacked by yellowjackets.


----------



## Edd

On vacation for a week. Having a burrito at a decent Mexican place in Kittery, Maine (New England is typically not your goto place for Mexican food) and packing tomorrow morning for a two night stay in Provincetown, Massachusetts, one of my favorite New England destinations. It’s awesome, trust me.


----------



## Renzatic

Edd said:


> New England is typically not your goto place for Mexican food...




Unless the Mexican food has lobsters in it, then it's THE place to go.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> Gonna try to not be attacked by yellowjackets.





... or brown, waxed jackets.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> ... or brown, waxed jackets.




I didn't even know people waxed jackets until today!


----------



## Apple fanboy

This photo sums up what I did today. 


Freeing my gas pipe from tree roots.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ordered coffee..




Heck anyone here on your side of the pond should be ordering coffee through Mike right about now... he might even need an extra seat on the plane to tote it back...


----------



## Apple fanboy

More progress today. Hopefully enough of it is gone so he can put the path back on Tuesday now.


----------



## Clix Pix

So much digging......so little time!


----------



## DT

Oh meant, to post this the other day, needed a full refresh of lightning cables, some 3', a few 6' foot, so I hit up woot.com which tends to be a good place for that sort of thing.

Got __17__ cables,  AmazonBasics Premium (lifetime warranty), 12-pack of 3' and a 5-pack of 6' for $47.90 delivered, that's ~2.82/each.  

Woot!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> So much digging......so little time!



Tell me about it! Sadly my time should be focused on work right now, but I'm procrastinating watching a photography video.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading.


----------



## Alli

Binging Midnight Mass before and after a humiliating football game.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Binging Midnight Mass before and after a humiliating football game.





7 EPs, 1-2 have some nice setup, 3-4 tipped into the holy hell moments and the final two, 6-7 bring pretty crazy, very respectable ending, really drive home one of the core messages, some amazing moments, and there's a beautiful monolog in 7.

5 however, is one of those great moments in a series, that's as good as anything else on "TV".  It's stunningly fantastic.

It's the The Haunting Of Hill House, "The Bent-Neck Lady" EP, which coincidentally, was also the 5th episode of that series.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> 7 EPs, 1-2 have some nice setup, 3-4 tipped into the holy hell moments and the final two, 6-7 bring pretty crazy, very respectable ending, really drive home one of the core messages, some amazing moments, and there's a beautiful monolog in 7.
> 
> 5 however, is one of those great moments in a series, that's as good as anything else on "TV".  It's stunningly fantastic.
> 
> It's the The Haunting Of Hill House, "The Bent-Neck Lady" EP, which coincidentally, was also the 5th episode of that series.



I’m still ruminating on the ending. In some ways I was happy, in other ways not. The scoring was brilliant.


----------



## Hrafn

Meal prep in the morning.  I cooked 4 lbs of bacon, then a series of portobello mushrooms, sweet onion, celery, brussels sprouts, and breakfast eggs in the rendered fat.  

We then spent the afternoon introducing my youngest son to my Alma Mater.  He's a senior in high school, but is taking a college research course.  Of course, in the 20ish years since I attended, quite a bit has changed.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I’m still ruminating on the ending. In some ways I was happy, in other ways not. The scoring was brilliant.




Oh yeah, the score is outstanding.

I've described the show / ending as dark,  but I think maybe that's wrong, it's not mean spirited, it's tragic, but there's something uplifting about it as well, especially in the context of that discussion in EP4 and the parallel monolog in the series finale.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> I cooked 4 lbs of bacon




wut.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee has arrived and it is pouring rain.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> My coffee has arrived and it is pouring rain.



It is? Interesting coffee!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> It is? Interesting coffee!




The delivery order comprised of one bag of Ethiopian coffee, another of Kenyan coffee, and also, a coffee from Costa Rica.

Plus, a packet of coffee filter papers.

I usually buy my coffee from small local coffee shops who have direct relationships with roasteries and small (usually, family owned) coffee producers, or, small coffee roasting companies, who have developed close relationships (and pay ethical rates) with small (often ecologically aware, environmentally aware, ethical) producers (again, often, family run enterprises).

They tend to produce high quality coffee, (from high quality - sometimes, relatively rare coffee varietals, or coffee beans - while the method of harvesting can be quite labour intensive), but I like the idea of supporting small (family owned - quite a few are run by women, or widows) businesses.


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> wut.



Yeah, the pre-cooked bacon is $17/lb, so I bought a 4 pack, cooked it and froze them for later use.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> Yeah, the pre-cooked bacon is $17/lb, so I bought a 4 pack, cooked it and froze them for later use.




Wow, I was stunned, in the best possible way, at that much bacon 

When there's a good deal we do freeze it, but uncooked - however, it's small packages, so we thaw and it's just a few meals.


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> We then spent the afternoon introducing my youngest son to my Alma Mater. He's a senior in high school, but is taking a college research course. Of course, in the 20ish years since I attended, quite a bit has changed.



That must have been fun though! I have not been back to my Alma Mater since I graduated. I’ve only even been back to Ohio twice in all those years. I follow them on Facebook, and I suspect I could still find my way around the center of campus.


DT said:


> Oh yeah, the score is outstanding.
> 
> I've described the show / ending as dark,  but I think maybe that's wrong, it's not mean spirited, it's tragic, but there's something uplifting about it as well, especially in the context of that discussion in EP4 and the parallel monolog in the series finale.



I agree. I made a few comments in one of @Huntn ’s religion threads. It was sad and beautiful, but mostly it was a character study.


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> I usually buy my coffee from small local coffee shops who have direct relationships with roasteries and small (usually, family owned) coffee producers, or, small coffee roasting companies, who have developed close relationships (and pay ethical rates) with small (often ecologically aware, environmentally aware, ethical) producers (again, often, family run enterprises).
> 
> They tend to produce high quality coffee, (from high quality - sometimes, relatively rare coffee varietals, or coffee beans - while the method of harvesting can be quite labour intensive), but I like the idea of supporting small (family owned - quite a few are run by women, or widows) businesses.



Me and the twin would buy several lbs of specialty coffee decades ago. Loved the variety and supporting smaller roasteries/producers. Then he stopped drinking so much and I couldn't continue drinking a large amount by myself. I tried drinking about half of it iced, but it was just too much for me.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> That must have been fun though! I have not been back to my Alma Mater since I graduated. I’ve only even been back to Ohio twice in all those years. I follow them on Facebook, and I suspect I could still find my way around the center of campus.
> 
> I agree. I made a few comments in one of @Huntn ’s religion threads. It was sad and beautiful, but mostly it was a character study.




You know, everyone was good, Robert Longstreet is always a treat, loved all the Flannagan "regulars" (BTW, he's married to Kate Siegel), but I was kind of blown away by Hamish Linklater who played Father Paul.

Flannagan's new Netflix project, scheduled for a '22 release is The Midnight Club.

_It is an adaptation of the Christopher Pike young adult novel The Midnight Club (1994), but will incorporate several other Pike novels.[1] It follows a group of terminally ill patients living in a hospice that meet every midnight to tell each other scary stories. They eventually make a pact that whoever dies first will contact the others from beyond the grave._

Starring (and referenced by their Midnight Mass character):

Samantha Sloyan (Bev)
Zach Gilford (Riley Flynn)
Igby Rigney (Warren Flynn)
Matt Biedel (Sturge)
Annarah Cymone (Leeza)

... and Heather Langenkamp, who horror fans will know as Nancy from the Nightmare on Elm Street film series.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> I was kind of blown away by Hamish Linklater who played Father Paul.



He was in the HBO series The Newsroom. I encourage all to go back and watch it if it’s available.


----------



## Eric

Interviewing more candidates, had a rare no show today, which you would expect for a fast food worker but not something this targeted and specialized but I guess you new know.


----------



## DT

@Huntn 

Dune premieres on HBOMAX on Oct 22nd, same as the theatrical release in the US


----------



## DT

Hahahaha, OMG, salmon in an air fryer is fucking horrific


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> @Huntn
> 
> Dune premieres on HBOMAX on Oct 22nd, same as the theatrical release in the US



This is why I LOVE HBOMAX, best streaming service out there IMO.


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Hahahaha, OMG, salmon in an air fryer is fucking horrific



I would ask what this could be in reference to, but Relentless boredom prevents it.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> This is why I LOVE HBOMAX, best streaming service out there IMO.




Honestly, most people could probably sub to just HBOMAX and have enough new and interesting back catalog to keep them entertained for years.


----------



## Alli

I’m going to go vote in a runoff election today. My choices are between a former student and a former judge who lost his job for spanking inmates in his office. The choice, to me, is clear. One district over, they’re choosing between the guy who got 27% of the votes in the primary election, and the incumbent, who dropped dead two weeks ago. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> My choices are between a former student and a former judge who lost his job for spanking inmates in his office.
> 
> *The choice, to me, is clear.*




Me too ...


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> I’m going to go vote in a runoff election today. My choices are between a former student and a former judge who lost his job for spanking inmates in his office. The choice, to me, is clear. One district over, they’re choosing between the guy who got 27% of the votes in the primary election, and the incumbent, who dropped dead two weeks ago. Decisions, decisions.



I remember the story about the spanking judge. I thought he would never hold office again.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I went and got my flu shot today.  I was surprised.  Got there probably close to 2:00.  There were 3 people outside to check people in.  4-5 nurses inside.  And me.  Not sure if I just showed up at the right time or people didn't hear about it, but I was in and out in no time at all.  It was nice.


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> I remember the story about the spanking judge. I thought he would never hold office again.



Hopefully now that he’s been soundly spanked (pun intended) in the runoff election, we’ll never have to hear about him again. Interesting side note, his sister worked with me at the h.s. for a few years. She was not well-liked. Someone found out she’d once had a drug charge, which of course was not listed on her employment record, so just like her brother…she lost her job. Interesting family.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Mostly working today. I did treat myself to an early 10'O clock finish this evening though. Now ordering copper nails.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Got my second Shingrix shot this afternoon, and the shoulder is starting to get a little sore already.

$190 after insurance. Whew.


----------



## Alli

We had two errands to run today. Hubby said “let’s take the truck.” Sure, I say. We go to the car parts place so he can pick up a few things for the truck and then we go to CVS…where we notice the front end is smoking and stinking to high heaven. Apparently the rotor was rubbing against the caliper (pardon me if I got that wrong), and it froze up the brake causing much smoke and heat. Wasted an hour waiting for AAA (who never showed up), and once it all cooled down, we easily made the 1.5 miles home (driving very slowly). The truck is going back to the shop.


----------



## fooferdoggie

our granddaughter has been trying to use grandma's white cane but they are way too long with a tiny granddaughter.I glued this cracked cane so its nice and short and she can test it next time she is over.


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> Hahahaha, OMG, salmon in an air fryer is fucking horrific




What led you to believe this was a good idea? Also, do you have any suggestions for air fryers? I've always wanted to try one for chicken breast in particular. It's difficult to get it just right in a pan without smoking up the place, and ovens try my patience.


----------



## Thomas Veil

fooferdoggie said:


> our granddaughter has been trying to use grandma's white cane but they are way too long with a tiny granddaughter.I glued this cracked cane so its nice and short and she can test it next time she is over.
> View attachment 9048



I trust it’s for play and not really needed, right?

We have canes and walkers from bouts with accidents and knee surgery. The grandkids for some reason love to borrow them to “play old people”.


----------



## DT

thekev said:


> What led you to believe this was a good idea? Also, do you have any suggestions for air fryers? I've always wanted to try one for chicken breast in particular. It's difficult to get it just right in a pan without smoking up the place, and ovens try my patience.




Not me, good f***ing lord, I'd have to hand in my Foodie Card  Air frying salmon is like saying ... "_Sounds like someone's got a case of the Mondays_"








This is how we cook fish (not salmon, my guess is Halibut, but the first pic I found in my library):


----------



## DT

re: Air fryers

They are pretty awesome, for the RIGHT FOODS 

On Amazon, there's dozens under different names that are clearly the same manufacturer downstream, ours is branded Zeny, it went non-stop for almost a year, failed, a couple of exchanges through the Amazon support portal with the seller and we got a brand new one.

Scored it for under $70, it's the egg shaped type, 3.7Q, 1500W, has a simple LED panel with heat and time.

Amazing for things like fries, chicken wings and especially bacon.  If you have "take home" fried foods, it's spectacular for heating them up (vs. a microwave or heating up a whole oven).  Basically it's a concentrated convection oven, lots of heat, very high speed air, so it heats, cooks and tends to dry which is great for things you want to have a crispy finish.  We did these bacon wrapped filet steaks the other night, cast iron on the stove, AF'ed them for ~60-90 seconds to finish the bacon, just perfect.   I even like it to heat up things like pizza, it heats it evenly and also preserves the crust.

When this one fails, I think we're going to get a much larger model.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> When this one fails, I think we're going to get a much larger model.



I started with the jumbo even though there are only two of us. So glad I did. It’s perfect for toasting bagels. Toasting anything for that matter. Grilled cheese? Yes please! And tater tots? OMG!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Thomas Veil said:


> I trust it’s for play and not really needed, right?
> 
> We have canes and walkers from bouts with accidents and knee surgery. The grandkids for some reason love to borrow them to “play old people”.



right just for play its so cute. they do kids love to imitate us.


----------



## Hrafn

Alli said:


> I started with the jumbo even though there are only two of us. So glad I did. It’s perfect for toasting bagels. Toasting anything for that matter. Grilled cheese? Yes please! And tater tots? OMG!



We were given the Ninja Foodie.  It'll pressure cook, sous-vide, crisp, etc.  So far, totally love it. The lids are a bit weird, though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned yesterday evening, and we had a lovely chat.


----------



## Renzatic

You know, I still want to try Sous Vide, despite the fact that it seemed somewhat like a short lived fad.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> You know, I still want to try Sous Vide, despite the fact that it seemed somewhat like a short lived fad.



I love sous vide eggs. About three years ago my kids got me a sous vide wand for my birthday. Takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I love sous vide eggs. About three years ago my kids got me a sous vide wand for my birthday. Takes all the fun out of it.



Wow, I'm going to look into one of these.


----------



## Hrafn

Alli said:


> I love sous vide eggs. About three years ago my kids got me a sous vide wand for my birthday. Takes all the fun out of it.



Hadn't heard of these.  So, soft boiled, but sous vide?


----------



## Alli

Hrafn said:


> Hadn't heard of these.  So, soft boiled, but sous vide?



Yes. Gives you a marvelous creamy texture. Actually had my first at Starbucks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I love sous vide eggs. About three years ago my kids got me a sous vide wand for my birthday. Takes all the fun out of it.




Sous vide eggs?

Where has this hidden delight been all of my life?


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> You know, I still want to try Sous Vide, despite the fact that it seemed somewhat like a short lived fad.




Hah, no, it's just that we lost Gutwrench.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Hah, no, it's just that we lost Gutwrench.




He can Sous Vide too? I always thought he was more of a Big Green Egg master.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> He can Sous Vide too? I always thought he was more of a Big Green Egg master.




Both...


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Both...




Shame he's so overly sensitive. I could've learned so many things about eggs and brisket from him.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Shame he's so overly sensitive. I could've learned so many things about eggs and brisket from him.




Yah, I miss him... and think about him every time I have to try to renegotiate with the WSJ for a better rate, since he used to be into that too.   Well since I can't reach him now,  I'm off the hook with that quilt he's pretty sure I promised him.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I texted all my grandkids and told them since today is a no-school day, it’s an excellent opportunity to start considering Christmas gift lists.

I did the same thing last year when deliveries were slow—and _still_ ended up receiving one kid’s present on Christmas Eve.

This year we have the supply chain to worry about as well. So even though it’s not yet Halloween, it’s time to be thinking ahead.


----------



## DT

Made a supply run (we've cut back so longer between cycles )

Saw this, could NOT pass on it, for obvious reasons (at least for the beer folks).



Live as it appeared in the liquor store 







Some FYI:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Soooo glad its Friday. Now I can rest and relax all weekend. Sorry I mean assemble Mrs AFB grow house and start next weeks work on Sunday!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hah, no, it's just that we lost Gutwrench.



A genuine loss, @Gutwrench; among other things - he wrote very kindly to me (by DM) when my mother died, - he had a close relationship and terrific rapport with his own mum - and I must say that I was deeply touched and very appreciative. 

Small kindnesses really matter at such a time.


Renzatic said:


> He can Sous Vide too? I always thought he was more of a Big Green Egg master.



As @lizkat (below) says,....both.

He knew his onions (okay, slang, but appropriate slang when discussing culinary mastery & related matters), i.e. well, he knew his stuff, enjoyed his food, and was a genuinely well informed greedy, gourmet (and gourmand).


lizkat said:


> Both...



Agreed.



Renzatic said:


> Shame he's so overly sensitive. I could've learned so many things about eggs and brisket from him.



I learned a lot from him and thoroughly enjoyed his posts.  And perspective (even if I didn't always find myself in agreement with it).


lizkat said:


> Yah, I miss him... and think about him every time I have to try to renegotiate with the WSJ for a better rate, since he used to be into that too.   Well since I can't reach him now,  I'm off the hook with that quilt he's pretty sure I promised him.



Won't mention the war (sorry, quilt), but I will say that I miss him, too.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I had a nice two hour visit with an old high school friend and his wife. Haven't seen them since about a year before the pandemic hit, so it's been awhile.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Carrying on assembling the aluminium and glass grow house Mrs AFB ordered. Mostly done. Then either painting some fence, mowing the grass or a combination of the two. Its nice and sunny today, although not warm. But it is October.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Carrying on assembling the aluminium and glass grow house Mrs AFB ordered. Mostly done. Then either painting some fence, mowing the grass or a combination of the two. Its nice and sunny today, although not warm. But it is October.



I get the impression that Mrs AFB seems to really enjoy the grounds and gardens of what is no longer really your "new" house.


----------



## Thomas Veil

My oldest grandson is coming over in about an hour. We're going to start bingeing _Gotham_ together. I've seen it, so I'll be his guide to the wonderfully weird world that has given birth to so many infamous villains, and one famously dark hero. I even sent him a trailer from the show's premiere to whet his appetite.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> My oldest grandson is coming over in about an hour. We're going to start bingeing _Gotham_ together. I've seen it, so I'll be his guide to the wonderfully weird world that has given birth to so many infamous villains, and one famously dark hero. I even sent him a trailer from the show's premiere to whet his appetite.




Fun!  How old is he?

I did manage to get Daughter to kind of / sort of, watch Black Widow with me,  Girl Powa / ScarJo at least had her sitting in the same room


----------



## User.45

Got an e-bike (Lectric XP 2.0). Tested it out, managed to get to my workplace in 9 min. Would actually take the same time by car, so I'm very happy.

We are also taking turns with my wife helping our daughter build her first lego spaceship.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ride to a new expensive part of Lake Oswego. I found, these paths on google so routed a ride to them. a few of the path starts were stats so I found one that we could ride our tandem on. cool tunnel under the road I was looking for pennywise. I found at least 3 other tunnels on this path network. it was all paved with a lot of short steep climbs. too many doglegs a few we could not make the turn on the tandem and had to walk. the big forrest area only had a path we can ride along the edge. no bikes on most of the paths. a strage fountain in that really yuppie part of Lake Oswego. Plus a new sculpture at the start of the bike path. a gate going to the route through ha cool cemetery that someone was going the hard way to get into. you dont usually see a building with all rafters and nothing tying it together and a bunch pee bottles outside the portapotty. 
'


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> Fun!  How old is he?



He's twelve--just about the same age as Bruce Wayne when the series begins.

We watched the first three episodes and he was disappointed when he had to go home. He wanted to stay for more.

I'll have him back, of course, but at literally 100 episodes, this could take some time.



DT said:


> ...I did manage to get Daughter to kind of / sort of, watch Black Widow with me,  Girl Powa / ScarJo at least had her sitting in the same room



Well, that's something anyway. Is she old enough to appreciate it yet?

It's funny, when my own boys were growing up, they had _absolutely no_ interest in science fiction, superheroes, or anything like that--not even the most popular stuff like _Star Trek, Twin Peaks _or_ The X Files_. So there wasn't much in the way of common interests that I could share with them.

That's what makes this special for me. It's not only quality time with my little bud, but sharing it with him, I get to reignite the sense of wonder I felt watching it the first time.

Heck, the other day at a family get-together, he got excited telling everyone about this section of "Twilight Zone: the Movie" that I showed him--that whole framework story where Dan Ackroyd asks, "You wanna see something really scary??"


----------



## Joe

I went to the Houston Art Fest. It was fun, but humid as hell. ugh


----------



## DT

Hahaha, you do __not__ want to know


----------



## Thomas Veil

That’s okay, we don’t need to ask. We noticed the missing shovel and the plot of freshly overturned earth. 

Now it’s just a matter of seeing who doesn’t show up for work tomorrow.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Hahaha, you do __not__ want to know




Hah hah hah,  from now to Halloween you're in the kitchen sampling the wares to make sure they're good enough to give away.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> Well, that's something anyway. Is she old enough to appreciate it yet?




Definitely old/smart/clever enough (she's 13), she's just not into it too much.  She's been watching Asian soap operas (she's into K/J-pop), Why Women Kill and Top Chef 



Thomas Veil said:


> Heck, the other day at a family get-together, he got excited telling everyone about this section of "Twilight Zone: the Movie" that I showed him--that whole framework story where Dan Ackroyd asks, "You wanna see something really scary??"




Is that Creedence?  I love Creedence ...


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Hah hah hah,  from now to Halloween you're in the kitchen sampling the wares to make sure they're good enough to give away.





Full bars are on deck, I think we bought close to 100


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> Can’t speak for the weird place you’re living in, and I know it doesn’t help you at all but I can assure you that it wouldn’t have happened here. Ikea routines and logistics simply wouldn’t allow it. Sad to hear things like that differ.




It was the Charlotte NC store.  We have picked up stuff there for her before on the way to see her without a problem.  She had tried to order it from her apartment in Savannah for delivery and that was when she got the quote for $200 (good thing as she was using my CC ).  I was literally driving away from the store (Ok, wife was driving) when I ordered it for the $15.95 delivery fee.



Alli said:


> Here I am, jealous again. I complain it’s a two hour/three state drive to get to an Apple store, but it’s a six hour drive to get to the closest IKEA. I love IKEA.




Similar.  3 hours to Apple or Ikea.  Columbus OH has both.  In the same shopping center.

But I prefer the Easton Apple store over the Polaris one.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Full bars are on deck, I think we bought close to 100




90, there's at least, well, OK, maybe more like 80 ...


----------



## DT

Also, my pants seem to have shrunk ...


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Also, my pants seem to have shrunk ...



I think there’s a lot of pant shrinkage going around.  I might have found some myself.


----------



## Pumbaa

Hrafn said:


> I think there’s a lot of pant shrinkage going around.  I might have found some myself.



This! I’m not saying that warthogs wear pants, but pants are most certainly shrinking.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Oh meant, to post this the other day, needed a full refresh of lightning cables, some 3', a few 6' foot, so I hit up woot.com which tends to be a good place for that sort of thing.
> 
> Got __17__ cables,  AmazonBasics Premium (lifetime warranty), 12-pack of 3' and a 5-pack of 6' for $47.90 delivered, that's ~2.82/each.
> 
> Woot!




Why do you need so many?  Is it like me with utility knives and tape measures?  Never seem to be able to find one when I need it.

That is a good deal.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I get the impression that Mrs AFB seems to really enjoy the grounds and gardens of what is no longer really your "new" house.



Indeed she does. She did some planting down the side of the house the other day. Looks wonderful. I’ll take a photo if the sun show’s itself again this weekend.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Also, my pants seem to have shrunk ...



I have the opposite problem. I’ve taken to wearing a belt my wife used to as mine is too large.  I’m the lightest I’ve been since I was a child.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Indeed she does. She did some planting down the side of the house the other day. Looks wonderful. I’ll take a photo if the sun show’s itself again this weekend.




Actually, I get the sense that she is - if not exactly 'happier', at least, somewhat more comfortable in, and content with, her no longer quite "new" surroundings.

I look forward to seeing the shots of the garden, and agreed, the presence of the sun really adds to one's appreciation of gardens.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, I get the sense that she is - if not exactly 'happier', at least, somewhat more comfortable in, and content with, her no longer quite "new" surroundings.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the shots of the garden, and agreed, the presence of the sun really adds to one's appreciation of gardens.



I'm really missing it! These last few days the weather has taken a nasty turn. Quite cold at times.


----------



## Renzatic

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm really missing it! These last few days the weather has taken a nasty turn. Quite cold at times.




I've still got the rest of today and tomorrow left before Fall officially arrives with a vengeance. I intend to enjoy it by starting a bonfire.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Why do you need so many?  Is it like me with utility knives and tape measures?  Never seem to be able to find one when I need it.
> 
> That is a good deal.




I wanted more than a few, so this was the best price for "a bunch".  They're all over the place here at the World HQ,  office/main charging area, both cars (2-3 in the Tesla), extras in the little G's backpack, both bedrooms.


----------



## Eric

Held hostage by Fed Ex, package sent from a friend was supposed to be delivered yesterday and that status changed to something like "we have no idea now, it may or may not come anytime and you have to sign for it". So now one of us has to be here at all times without a clue of when they're coming.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> I intend to enjoy it by starting a bonfire.




We got in these incredible looking "fire skulls", you toss them into a fire pit, fireplace, they don't actually burn, just get hot and glow - they're like some kind of concrete material.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Renzatic said:


> I've still got the rest of today and tomorrow left before Fall officially arrives with a vengeance. I intend to enjoy it by starting a bonfire.



Its been hot water bottles for a while here at night. Mostly because Mrs AFB refuses to put the heating on!


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Held hostage by Fed Ex, package sent from a friend was supposed to be delivered yesterday and that status changed to something like "we have no idea now, it may or may not come anytime and you have to sign for it". So now one of us has to be here at all times without a clue of when they're coming.




The little G got a no delivery from AliExpress, they mis-addressed the package (she's gotten other stuff just fine), non-existent address, so it went back to the seller.

Only ~$8 or so, but I went back and forth with the dispute/messaging center, hahahaha, one of my messages after they sort of blew me off was something like, "This is T's Dad, I'll spend as much time as necessary to resolve this for her,  let me be totally clear, this will not go away, I've explained the shipping issue, refund her money before the end of the day."






Refunded.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> We got in these incredible looking "fire skulls", you toss them into a fire pit, fireplace, they don't actually burn, just get hot and glow - they're like some kind of concrete material.




...I love glowing skulls. I must have one.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> ...I love glowing skulls. I must have one.




We haven't fired one up yet (we got two), but I'll shoot some pics when we do.

(We're sneaking OOT tomorrow ...)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm really missing it! These last few days the weather has taken a nasty turn. Quite cold at times.




My dear old Mother (in the days when she still had her mind, memory and proverbial marbles) used to say - invariably with a smile, and in a sort of ruminative tone of voice - that "gardening was food for the soul."


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> I have the opposite problem. I’ve taken to wearing a belt my wife used to as mine is too large.  I’m the lightest I’ve been since I was a child.




Oh, hahaha, I'm [+-] 10-lbs of my slightly bulkier "fighting weight",  don't get me wrong, we love our excessive food and drink, but we also spend a decent amount of time working out whether that's a specific weight/HIIT/yoga/cycle type thing or just a long SUP session at the beach, and we alternate with pretty healthy eating.

I don't really even eat candy, maybe on Halloween night/day I might pound a few things 

After the big holiday run with our trip the over next 4 days , Thanksgiving, the NYC trip, all the crazy delicious good between now and the first - I'll get back to a slightly more controlled program


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> ...I love glowing skulls. I must have one.






DT said:


> We haven't fired one up yet (we got two), but I'll shoot some pics when we do.




Temp deployment using an LED tea light (we have like 40 of these lights, they're amazing for this sort of thing, and even waterproof):


----------



## DT

More skull, in fact, plural skulls   The room is almost totally dark, the low light tech on the iPhone 13 is astonishing ...


----------



## DT

HAHAHAHA, OMG, the kitty got snagged in the spiderweb/giant spider we have setup under a table ...


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> I wanted more than a few, so this was the best price for "a bunch".  They're all over the place here at the World HQ,  office/main charging area, both cars (2-3 in the Tesla), extras in the little G's backpack, both bedrooms.



We've got 4 of us with phones, watches and various odds and ends.  Each car has at least two cables, and another 2-3 charging stations throughout the house.  Plus, "they" are really hard on the cables, so we have to purge periodically.


----------



## DT

Hrafn said:


> We've got 4 of us with phones, watches and various odds and ends.  Each car has at least two cables, and another 2-3 charging stations throughout the house.  Plus, "they" are really hard on the cables, so we have to purge periodically.




So true, and why I bought a bunch, they get lost, broken/faulty.

I probably should get some kind of MagSafe charger setup for my 13, but it's easier with everyone using the same cable spec.  I don't know if Apple will just go totally "wireless" or possibly USB-C in the near future, but I'm kind of hoping this is the last batch of Lightning cables ...


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> So true, and why I bought a bunch, they get lost, broken/faulty.
> 
> I probably should get some kind of MagSafe charger setup for my 13, but it's easier with everyone using the same cable spec.  I don't know if Apple will just go totally "wireless" or possibly USB-C in the near future, but I'm kind of hoping this is the last batch of Lightning cables ...



I was disappointed that they didn’t go to USB-C with the 13, but then I realized they went away from USB-C on the Mac, so we may never get away from lightning.


----------



## lizkat

Watched LA and SF play their game 5 tonight.  Loved LA's 2-1 win even if a win on a called check-swing feels a bit chintzy. Let's face it, that was a bad call.  On the other hand even the Giants' manager said that wasn't the only reason they lost that game.  There was a moment of shock in the stands though when the SF fans realized "wow, it's game over...  but like that?!?"   At least they didn't come out on the field with pitchforks.

So now LA head to Atlanta for start of the NLCS Saturday and Sunday.   Meanwhile not sure I'll like how the Boston v Houston ALCS games will go.  I have the same love-hate relationship with the Red Sox as I do for the soon to be Cleveland Guardians...   just never bought a Red Sox hat because I knew I'd burn it well before the leaves start falling off the trees.

Anyway Boston has been playing hot in post-season but their regular season stats v Houston's told a different story...   and the start of the championship series is always a psychological reboot anyway,  so...  time will tell.  Boston will play two games in Texas starting tomorrow night.

 I'm psyched.  I love the October games.  Not much else gets my attention once the championship series start until the World Series wraps up.  So when I come back to earth and start reading the front pages of the newspapers again,  I hope I discover that someone talked some sense into Sinema and Manchin...    ...if I were assigned to babysit them, this would be their time to steal bases in DC while I admire or curse the ones pulling stunts like that on baseball diamonds.


----------



## JamesMike

lizkat said:


> Watched LA and SF play their game 5 tonight.  Loved LA's 2-1 win even if a win on a called check-swing feels a bit chintzy. Let's face it, that was a bad call.  On the other hand even the Giants' manager said that wasn't the only reason they lost that game.  There was a moment of shock in the stands though when the SF fans realized "wow, it's game over...  but like that?!?"   At least they didn't come out on the field with pitchforks.
> 
> So now LA head to Atlanta for start of the NLCS Saturday and Sunday.   Meanwhile not sure I'll like how the Boston v Houston ALCS games will go.  I have the same love-hate relationship with the Red Sox as I do for the soon to be Cleveland Guardians...   just never bought a Red Sox hat because I knew I'd burn it well before the leaves start falling off the trees.
> 
> Anyway Boston has been playing hot in post-season but their regular season stats v Houston's told a different story...   and the start of the championship series is always a psychological reboot anyway,  so...  time will tell.  Boston will play two games in Texas starting tomorrow night.
> 
> I'm psyched.  I love the October games.  Not much else gets my attention once the championship series start until the World Series wraps up.  So when I come back to earth and start reading the front pages of the newspapers again,  I hope I discover that someone talked some sense into Sinema and Manchin...    ...if I were assigned to babysit them, this would be their time to steal bases in DC while I admire or curse the ones pulling stunts like that on baseball diamonds.



Unfortunately, the check-swing call was not reviewable. Maybe that should change.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned the French bakery (to have bread put aside for me tomorrow).

And phoned the best organic vegetable stall in the market, to ask them to put aside some vegetables (and eggs).

Fish was delivered today (from the fishmonger).

The oven is currently playing host to a dish (based, loosely, on a Portuguese recipe), of monkfish, with cherry tomatoes, onions, garlic, potatoes, - all of the vegetables are organic - seasoned with sea salt, black pepper, pimentón (smoked, sweet paprika), wine, olive oil, and a little stock.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the French bakery (for bread) and the farmers' market (for vegetables, - onions, leeks, carrots, celery, parsnips, tomatoes, garlic, chilli peppers, parsley, local honey and free range, organic, eggs).


----------



## Clix Pix

This morning I went out and did some shooting for the Octoberfest project I'm involved in, as a rainstorm was predicted for the afternoon (which indeed was an accurate guess on the weather people's part!).  Processed and edited a few images, submitted one (we're only allowed one image daily) and then puttered around for a while catching up with a couple of things I've been meaning to do with my camera -- one, get the second slot in the camera activated and ready to automatically continue on when the memory card in the first slot is filled up, so now that slot is filled with a memory card and ready for action.   I normally don't shoot so much during one session that I actually use up an entire memory card's storage,  but this past week it did happen and so that prompted me to do what I should've done when first setting the camera up.  

While I was at it I also finally got around to installing the universal body plate on the bottom of the camera so that when I want and need to use a tripod (which has an Arca-Swiss type of clamp) I'm ready to simply slip the camera into position and we're ready to go.   I've had the Sony A1 since the end of August and I'm only just now getting around to this -- shows you how often I use a tripod, eh?   Many photographers prefer to use what is called an "L-Bracket" for this purpose but since I so rarely bother with a tripod at all and when I do I usually am not switching from landscape to portrait orientation anyway, I decided to skip the L-Bracket.   I had one when I was using Nikon and found it more of a hindrance than a help.  If I were shooting primarily in a studio, or using a tripod out in the field much more frequently,  probably I would prefer an L-Bracket, though.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> as a rainstorm was predicted for the afternoon (which indeed was an accurate guess on the weather people's part!)




Heh, yeah up here they nailed the weather forecast right on the money too: "Rain starting at 2pm"  --and it did, and it still is!

Well it's not raining at the moment in Texas,  so I'm watching from afar on TV as Boston hammers the Houston Astros...   so far, at least.  And doing it in flamboyant style, too. 

From the Boston Globe's at least momentarily cheerful running update:   "The Red Sox are the first team in playoff history with multiple grand slams in a game. They lead, 8-0, in the second inning."​
Boston did lose the first game in the series last night at Houston, but today for once,  they seem able to leave the past in the past and they brought the bats to prove it.

EDIT:  omg another Red Sox homer (for the heck of it right?),  so Boston now leads 9 to nothing in the fourth.   Texas having a bad hair day so far.


----------



## Hrafn

Giving all my monies to Apple.  My wife had an iPhone7, but was given a broken XR.  She refurbed it, but it never worked correctly.  So, we ordered her a 13.  My watch is S02.  I ordered a 7, but won't get it until December.  

I'm still waiting for Monday to order a replacement for my 2011 MacBook Pro.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> as Boston hammers the Houston Astros...   so far, at least.




Two slams in the first two innings.  Wow.  Just wow!


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Two slams in the first two innings.  Wow.  Just wow!




Yeah nobody's likely to go better than the Red Sox for awhile on post-season grand slams per game.    Weird how they're so hot now and couldn't win for love or money for awhile there late in the regular season.   "Wild card" was an understatement for their up and downness this year.

Houston's not that depressed about their chances in this series though,  they've managed to put three runs on the scoreboard...  the Astro fans are loud for them even though the innings are slipping away now.


----------



## Herdfan

As much as I would like to see an Astros/Dodgers rematch and all that it will entail, I think a better "baseball" series would be the Sox/Dodgers.  Both teams can light up the board.


----------



## lizkat

I wouldn't know who to root for though.  But yeah It would be my dream match-up for high drama, the way they're both playing now.


----------



## Eric

More learning with procreate, this is drawn from scratch and loosely based on a photo I saw on IG. I've been attempting things on my own without tutorials now that I sort of have a hang of how the software works.


----------



## Joe

Watched my Roadrunners win and improve to 7-0 #BirdsUp


----------



## Herdfan

Herdfan said:


> Two slams in the first two innings.  Wow.  Just wow!




The crawl on ESPN said this was the first time ever a team hit 2 slams in the same game in the postseason.  And that goes back 140ish years.  

And somehow the Braves beat the Dodgers.  But then again the Dodgers had to do a bullpen game since they were out of starters.  We will see what happens next once they get their rotation back.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> The crawl on ESPN said this was the first time ever a team hit 2 slams in the same game in the postseason.  And that goes back 140ish years.
> 
> And somehow the Braves beat the Dodgers.  But then again the Dodgers had to do a bullpen game since they were out of starters.  We will see what happens next once they get their rotation back.




Yah with Dodgers v Braves match-up, overall,  the main weak spot for Atlanta might be their pitching.


----------



## Alli

Submitted first complete draft of dissertation this afternoon. My chair is confident I can graduate in December.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Yah with Dodgers v Braves match-up, overall,  the main weak spot for Atlanta might be their pitching.




That and I am surprised by how well they played after Acuna got hurt.  He is a spectacular player.  Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Se dropped off out grandkid and my wife wanted a burger and I wanted Chinese. so we stopped and grabbed her food and protected her precious till it got home.


----------



## Eric

I'm trying to grow a beard and my wife told me I look like a hobo now.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> That and I am surprised by how well they played after Acuna got hurt.  He is a spectacular player.  Hope he makes a full recovery.




Acuna's very young, so probably be okay after the surgery and then resting until spring...


----------



## Hrafn

Eric said:


> I'm trying to grow a beard and my wife told me I look like a hobo now.



Yes, well, we all think you look like a hobo.  Please correct this at your earliest convenience


----------



## Hrafn

Hrafn said:


> Yes, well, we all think you look like a hobo.  Please correct this at your earliest convenience



Since I have never seen you, I’d like to formally retract everything I’ve said.  I fully look like a hobo when I let the whiskers grow, so I’m just a hypocrite.


----------



## lizkat

^^^  All this late night honesty is overwhelming.  

What I am doing later today is watching the apple event.  That's because until about half an hour ago I thought I would be doing that on Tuesday.  Aren't these things usually on Tuesdays?  Good thing I put it on my calendar.


----------



## Pumbaa

Hrafn said:


> Since I have never seen you, I’d like to formally retract everything I’ve said.  I fully look like a hobo when I let the whiskers grow, so I’m just a hypocrite.



Makes sense. Takes one to know one. Probably why my avatar is a dashing lion with the voice of an angel now that I think about it.

Nice of you anyway!


----------



## Alli

I’m starting my “hoop jumping” this morning with paperwork so I can graduate. Then I’m going for brunch. This afternoon I’m meeting 3 girlfriends for happy hour, and after that my husband and I will go for ice cream.


----------



## Clix Pix

Today's your birthday, right, Alli?   HAPPY Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Today's your birthday, right, Alli?   HAPPY Birthday!!!!!



Happy Birthday, @Alli


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Happy Birthday @Alli; hope you have a great day.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I’m starting my “hoop jumping” this morning with paperwork so I can graduate. Then I’m going for brunch. This afternoon I’m meeting 3 girlfriends for happy hour, and after that my husband and I will go for ice cream.




Sounds like a great way to celebrate a birthday...  have a great time!


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> ^^^  All this late night honesty is overwhelming.
> 
> What I am doing later today is watching the apple event.  That's because until about half an hour ago I thought I would be doing that on Tuesday.  Aren't these things usually on Tuesdays?  Good thing I put it on my calendar.



I saw your mention of Tuesday and didn't catch it because I'm so used to Apple events on a Tuesday.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Today's your birthday, right, Alli?   HAPPY Birthday!!!!!






Eric said:


> Happy Birthday, @Alli






Scepticalscribe said:


> Happy Birthday @Alli; hope you have a great day.



Thank you all! So far I’ve had a lovely brunch and a hot fudge sundae on strawberry cheesecake ice cream. A margarita tonight and I’ll be done.


lizkat said:


> Sounds like a great way to celebrate a birthday...  have a great time!



It made me happy, so as good a way as any! Thank you!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Visited one of my sensei-s (masters) who got an infarction. Ok now.
But, at 51....


----------



## Herdfan

In a few minutes I am going to head down the the HT and fire up the projector.  And then I am going to put both games into the buffer and watch @SuperMatt's Bill's play the Titans and the Astro's play the Red Sox.

Are the Bill's due for a letdown after the KC game?   We will see.  Titan's haven't lit it up as expected this season (they lost to the Jet's  ) so the Bill's should win.


----------



## Renzatic

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ALLI!


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> and the Astro's play the Red Sox



I'm still recovering from watching the Dodgers play Atlanta again and lose again Sunday.    I knew they had lost the 2nd game before I fished up the DVR evidence,  i just wanted to see that one for myself.   Or thought I did lol.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Work, work, work. Hence not about much. Hope everyone is okay and feeling slightly less depressed than I am. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ALLI!



Thanks Renz!


----------



## Thomas Veil

I'd like to add to that. Happy birthday +1!


----------



## fischersd

+2 Happy Belated Alli!!!


----------



## DT

@Alli


----------



## Alli

I’m currently sitting in the exam room waiting for the doctor to put in her appearance. Just that time of year. I expect she will look at me disdainfully and tell me to take back off the weight I put on during the pandemic. Yea, yea, yea.

I think I’ll ask her for some Ivermectin just for the reaction….


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I’m currently sitting in the exam room waiting for the doctor to put in her appearance. Just that time of year. I expect she will look at me disdainfully and tell me to take back off the weight I put on during the pandemic. Yea, yea, yea.
> 
> I think I’ll ask her for some Ivermectin just for the reaction….



…well, if she implies you’ve eaten like a horse that would make perfect sense!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Nothing special today.

Work, getting home, reading and training from 20:00.
(Got tired yesterday when put a relatively big wall sticker on the wall. It was torturing).


----------



## Deleted member 215

I went to Target to pick up a prescription and then I bought even more Halloween candy because I just can't stop apparently 

Today is a cloudy day here (first one in a long time) and I'm hoping we will get at least _some _rain. Otherwise I'm just going to spend most of the day reading and getting some chores done.


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> then I bought even more Halloween candy because I just can't stop apparently





Well?


----------



## DT

Taking over the Latest Posts box:


----------



## Alli

So I went to see my doctor this morning. After our usual small talk I said “ya know, I was going to come in here demanding a prescription for Ivermectin, but I realized with masks I wouldn’t be able to see your reaction.” She then proceeded to tell me about all the patients she has who have actually requested it. And a friend of hers from VA with whom she hasn’t spoken in years who called her asking if she would do it for her. I was just shocked.


----------



## ronntaylor

Slept about six hours overnight after packing and preparing for a return to NYC. Then turned around and went back to Mulletville, VA after missing my train in Charlottesville -- two accidents on the highway, the 2nd probably caused by a lookie-loo eyeballing the 1st. Decided it would be more peaceful and productive to complete a last minute book project here than Queens. I would probably get distracted sorting mail and packages received since I've been away.

After a long-ish nap I plan a speed walk since I finally mapped out a few routes over the past week.


----------



## SuperMatt

ronntaylor said:


> Slept about six hours overnight after packing and preparing for a return to NYC. Then turned around and went back to Mulletville, VA after missing my train in Charlottesville -- two accidents on the highway, the 2nd probably caused by a lookie-loo eyeballing the 1st. Decided it would be more peaceful and productive to complete a last minute book project here than Queens. I would probably get distracted sorting mail and packages received since I've been away.
> 
> After a long-ish nap I plan a speed walk since I finally mapped out a few routes over the past week.



There’s a town called Mulletville? How are the barbers there?


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> There’s a town called Mulletville? How are the barbers there?



No, that's my nickname for our smallish town. Couple years ago we hired movers. Turned out to be a guy, his brother and their teen sons. All wearing mullets. Hubby has a colleague and her wife once wore a mullet one summer to fit in because so many wear them here.

And the barbers here are ... well let's just say we've been cutting our hair before the Pandemic (I always got cut in NYC before heading down here in the past).


----------



## Alli

Went for a nice walk with hubby this morning (since the mornings are cool finally). (And cool means anything under 72.) Came back, sitting on the deck watching the kitten chase leaves. We desperately need to go grocery shopping Later.


----------



## DT

@Alli

Mwahahaha!!





Drinking some of our Southern Tier pumpkin beer stash


----------



## fooferdoggie

a Movie or tv show getting filmed in Portland Oregon. you never really know what it is. the stars get the high end porta potty with its own generator in the last pic all the hired help get the porta potty. I went by yesterday afternoon and the front of the tavern was lit up like crazy but I did not have a chance to take a pic before the lights changed. it was still setup but covered because of the rain so they may still be shooting today when I go home


----------



## DT

Went to the grocery, drove over to the beach (groceries in tow ), sometimes I have to remind myself when I kind of get cranky about this place, it affords me the opportunity to do stuff like this.

I have some stunning sunrise photos from this morning, er, not pulling an RP and bragging on my photography skills, it was just spectacular, kind of hard to F-up a photo ... I'll post in POTD.


----------



## DT

Oh, and this happened, looks like __maybe__ a cool-ish Halloween this year


----------



## yaxomoxay

Injured my back (muscular) and I am about two weeks away from my black belt test. I planned this to be the most strenuous week in terms of training, instead I can’t do much since last Saturday.


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> Injured my back (muscular) and I am about two weeks away from my black belt test. I planned this to be the most strenuous week in terms of training, instead I can’t do much since last Saturday.



Sorry to hear that  but it's nice to see you again! Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alli

yaxomoxay said:


> Injured my back (muscular) and I am about two weeks away from my black belt test. I planned this to be the most strenuous week in terms of training, instead I can’t do much since last Saturday.



How disappointing. Here’s to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> Injured my back (muscular) and I am about two weeks away from my black belt test. I planned this to be the most strenuous week in terms of training, instead I can’t do much since last Saturday.






Alli said:


> How disappointing. Here’s to a speedy recovery!



I guess we can't give him lip anymore now that he's almost a black belt.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> I guess we can't give him lip anymore now that he's almost a black belt.




Yeah, well, you can't karate kick someone through the internet, so I ain't worried none.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Eric said:


> I guess we can't give him lip anymore now that he's almost a black belt.



Ahahahha no, mine is self defense as my wife has been one for years!!!


Renzatic said:


> Yeah, well, you can't karate kick someone through the internet, so I ain't worried none.



My jump side kick is very long. Miles and miles.


----------



## Renzatic

yaxomoxay said:


> My jump side kick is very long. Miles and miles.




Like west coast to east coast wide? I think not!


----------



## yaxomoxay

Renzatic said:


> Like west coast to east coast wide? I think not!



Way More than that. West to East coast is basic training for me.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> I guess we can't give him lip anymore now that he's almost a black belt.




I'm still on deck ...

COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Renzatic

yaxomoxay said:


> Way More than that. West to East coast is basic training for me.




All you're doing is putting me into a situation where I think that if I'm gonna get kicked, I may as well deserve it.

YOU'RE PLAYING WITH FIRE, BRAH!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

yaxomoxay said:


> Injured my back (muscular) and I am about two weeks away from my black belt test. I planned this to be the most strenuous week in terms of training, instead I can’t do much since last Saturday.



Commiserations on your back injury, consider me impressed at how close you are to gaining your black belt - as with mastering the guitar, martial arts are another of the accomplishments that an alternative life might have allowed me to become more acquainted with - anyway, most of all, very glad to see you back.


----------



## DT




----------



## Alli

Our little dinner cruise was cancelled last night due to bad weather, but they put us on tonight’s. There were only 8 of us on the upper deck with two musicians. It was lovely, even if it was super windy at first. And dinner was excellent.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Our little dinner cruise was cancelled last night due to bad weather, but they put us on tonight’s. There were only 8 of us on the upper deck with two musicians. It was lovely, even if it was super windy at first. And dinner was excellent.
> 
> View attachment 9429



Gorgeous; hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Gorgeous; hope you had a wonderful time.



Fabulous time. Thank you!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Bleeding the brake on our beast. got to watch overheating the back brake on long decents.


----------



## Huntn

Just drove 12 hrs from Taylors Falls, Minn to Broken Arrow, Oklahoma. The Oklahoma turnpike at night sucks in the rain. Parts of it, the road edges are not well illuminated by headlight, nor well lit. The tractor trailers, especially double trailers throw up tons of water spray. Forensic Files on the radio kept us company at night .


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Went to the grocery, drove over to the beach (groceries in tow ), sometimes I have to remind myself when I kind of get cranky about this place, it affords me the opportunity to do stuff like this.
> 
> I have some stunning sunrise photos from this morning, er, not pulling an RP and bragging on my photography skills, it was just spectacular, kind of hard to F-up a photo ... I'll post in POTD.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9401





Wow...  photos like that are always breathtaking for me.  I'm not used to horizons being so distant...  nestled here in the "wrinkled" terrain of the western Catskills,  the foothills rise up in any direction about a quarter or half mile away, max.


----------



## lizkat

yaxomoxay said:


> Injured my back (muscular) and I am about two weeks away from my black belt test. I planned this to be the most strenuous week in terms of training, instead I can’t do much since last Saturday.




You could expand our horizons in the books thread here meanwhile. Still l hope you'll recover quickly!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> You could expand our horizons in the books thread here meanwhile. Still l hope you'll recover quickly!




An excellent thought - and I'm sorry that it didn't occur to me to suggest this.

@yaxomoxay: @lizkat has the right of it; this is where you could spend some time, and recommendations are always welcome.


----------



## DT

Halloween engineering


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered fish yesterday (which was delivered this morning); paid some bills, and dashed into the city where I bought bread (from the French bakery, I had phoned earlier to ask them to put aside some bread - a campagne baguette, rye bread, and their lemon drizzle cake), beer, and cheese and some cold cuts (in the cheesemonger's).

The cheese haul included Gorgonzola Cremosa, mature Cashel Blue, Camembert, Morbier, Brillat Savarin, Livarot, mature Comte, mature Gruyere, and Pecorino Romano, whereas the cold cuts included some Serrano and some Toscana ham, plus a slice of pancetta, (they were out of guanciale).

And I also stocked up on (Pellegrino) sparkling mineral water.


----------



## Edd

Was enjoying a day off watching Squid Game and getting ready to hit the Peloton when my internet went out. It’s reminding me how remarkably reliable Comcast internet is in my area but I’m not handing it well. 

Can’t watch Netflix, can’t Peloton. Halp!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Perusing coffee sites...


----------



## Pumbaa

Trying to figure out some practical RAID thingies. Probably need some of that coffee @Scepticalscribe is reading about…


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Was enjoying a day off watching Squid Game and getting ready to hit the Peloton when my internet went out. It’s reminding me how remarkably reliable Comcast internet is in my area but I’m not handing it well.
> 
> Can’t watch Netflix, can’t Peloton. Halp!!




Hahaha, internet goes out, just go crouch in the corner ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Trying to figure out some practical RAID thingies. Probably need some of that coffee @Scepticalscribe is reading about…




Sometimes, I tease, torture, and tantalise myself by reading coffee sites, and perusing (and studying closely) articles about a country's coffee culture, and coffee production.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Hahaha, internet goes out, just go crouch in the corner ...



I figuratively did that. I tried playing downloaded Spotify songs from my iPad to the Sonos system. Didn’t work even though they’re all Wi-Fi connected and Wi-Fi was working fine. It seems to need internet also which doesn’t make sense. I crossed off a couple of things on my To Do list over cellular, brushed my teeth, then internet came back online.

I really was just staring into space for too long, wondering what to do next. I’m 51, shouldn’t be so internet-dependent.


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> I figuratively did that. I tried playing downloaded Spotify songs from my iPad to the Sonos system. Didn’t work even though they’re all Wi-Fi connected and Wi-Fi was working fine. It seems to need internet also which doesn’t make sense. I crossed off a couple of things on my To Do list over cellular, brushed my teeth, then internet came back online.
> 
> I really was just staring into space for too long, wondering what to do next. I’m 51, shouldn’t be so internet-dependent.



The tricky part is knowing what is internet-dependent and not nowadays. Probably a good idea to pull the plug once in a while just to see what breaks.


----------



## Edd

Pumbaa said:


> The tricky part is knowing what is internet-dependent and not nowadays. Probably a good idea to pull the plug once in a while just to see what breaks.



Not bad advice. Turns out I hadn’t allowed Sonos local network access from the iPad. It just never came up before.

After 45 minutes of no internet and getting it back, colors are more vivid, smells more intoxicating. It was like a brush with death. I’ve learned a lot in the last 90 minutes you guys.


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> I figuratively did that. I tried playing downloaded Spotify songs from my iPad to the Sonos system. Didn’t work even though they’re all Wi-Fi connected and Wi-Fi was working fine. It seems to need internet also which doesn’t make sense. I crossed off a couple of things on my To Do list over cellular, brushed my teeth, then internet came back online.
> 
> I really was just staring into space for too long, wondering what to do next. I’m 51, shouldn’t be so internet-dependent.



More frequently than I’d like internet is down but wifi is up. Maybe Spotify needs a cross check over the net to verify proper access when transferring songs?


----------



## Edd

Huntn said:


> More frequently than I’d like internet is down but wifi is up. Maybe Spotify needs a cross check over the net to verify proper access when transferring songs?



That would not have surprised me but it was strictly an iPad setting with the Sonos app. On the whole, Spotify itself plays very nice with Sonos.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> That would not have surprised me but it was strictly an iPad setting with the Sonos app. On the whole, Spotify itself plays very nice with Sonos.




I'm looking at a Sonos Arc (soundbar).  I want a more minimal audio solution, don't want to run wires, or deal with wireless, etc.  It's supposed to be pretty amazing.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> I'm looking at a Sonos Arc (soundbar).  I want a more minimal audio solution, don't want to run wires, or deal with wireless, etc.  It's supposed to be pretty amazing.



I recommend it strongly but I’m not an audiophile. I have a Playbase (not Dolby) with a couple more speakers in the kitchen and a bedroom. My place is small but when we move and the need arises, I won’t hesitate to upgrade the system. Worth it to me. As tech goes, it’s very non-glitchy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Work, work work has taken up my time of late. But now its Friday night and I'm listening to some music, editing some photos and not on my work MBP for a change!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Work, work work has taken up my time of late. But now its Friday night and I'm listening to some music, editing some photos and not on my work MBP for a change!




Enjoy.

Beer, browsing and music, for me, too.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Edd said:


> Was enjoying a day off watching Squid Game and getting ready to hit the Peloton when my internet went out. It’s reminding me how remarkably reliable Comcast internet is in my area but I’m not handing it well.
> 
> Can’t watch Netflix, can’t Peloton. Halp!!



get on a bike and ride with fat bottom girls


----------



## fooferdoggie

Visited a cool yard and love the tombstones. look close so many honored.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> Visited a cool yard and love the tombstones. look close so many honored.




Oh wow, that's really fun, and what a neat concept with the gravestones!   I see this is semi-pro, they've even got hours posted for tours


----------



## DT

We did phase two staging last night, our plan is to get a good 80-85% of the house setup for tonight.  Generally we do a little, then most of it on Halloween day, but this has been fun getting more days out of all the effort, and we noticed all the folks around us who usually do decorations also put them out early too, so this has been a fun few days


----------



## Alli

I have absolutely nothing to do today and I plan on enjoying every moment. I’ve begun with the daily ritual of deck-sitting.


----------



## Joe

Relaxin' until my nieces Halloween Party tonight


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> Oh wow, that's really fun, and what a neat concept with the gravestones!   I see this is semi-pro, they've even got hours posted for tours



yes it has been around for awhile though I didn't to know.


----------



## lizkat

Today so far =  a few PITA change-of-season chores in the yard --in between threats of rain--  and some pre-winterizing work inside the house as well, the latter made somewhat less annoying by enlisting appropriate songs (and lyrics) from the inimitable Paul Butterfield Blues Band...  

So now a coffee break and starting a catch-up with recent back issues of The New Yorker.   Really admiring the October 11th cover,  'Magic Formula' by Luci Gutiérrez.    Pretty much nails what makes my ol' stomping grounds memorable, although I haven't finished checking the math quite yet.  


​
​


----------



## DT

Engineering props but also listening - and continuously adding to on-the-fly - our Halloween music playlist:

The Toadies - *Tyler*
The Toadies - *Possum Kingdom*
Scissor Sisters – *I Can’t Decide*
Concrete Blonde - *Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)*
Rob Zombie - *Pussy Liquor*
Rob Zombie - *Dragula*
Rob Zombie - *Living Deal Girl*
Type O Negative - *Black No. 1*


Hmm ....

Maybe I'll just share my ongoing Apple Music playlist


----------



## DT




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Beer, browsing, reading, listening to Baroque and Renaissance music.


----------



## Thomas Veil

After the Browns game this afternoon, we're gonna head over to our daughter's to sit in the cold and hand out Halloween candy. Oh for joy.

Gotta come up with a good one-liner in case some dumb shit teenager shows up in a Trump "Fuck your feelings" shirt, as happened a couple of years ago. 

So far all I got is "Nice zombie costume".


----------



## DT

Punch him in the neck, and when he hits the ground say: "_Consider my feelings fucked ... how are you YOU feeling?_"


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> View attachment 9487





That would have gone well with the photo I enlarged and stuck out on my porch with a carved and battery-lit pumpkin one year.   My cat Tevvi had earlier (and inadvertently) revealed herself in the process of gettin' her Halloween on:


​


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Punch him in the neck, and when he hits the ground say: "_Consider my feelings fucked ... how are you YOU feeling?_"



I’mma go out on a limb and suggest assaulting minors is perhaps 2nd or third best in the list of things you could do.   Over a shirt.  When they might be wearing it ironically.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Maybe I'll ask my wife to give him that "special" piece of candy. You know, the one that I marked?


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> Engineering props but also listening - and continuously adding to on-the-fly - our Halloween music playlist:
> 
> The Toadies - *Tyler*
> The Toadies - *Possum Kingdom*
> Scissor Sisters – *I Can’t Decide*
> Concrete Blonde - *Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)*
> Rob Zombie - *Pussy Liquor*
> Rob Zombie - *Dragula*
> Rob Zombie - *Living Deal Girl*
> Type O Negative - *Black No. 1*
> 
> 
> Hmm ....
> 
> Maybe I'll just share my ongoing Apple Music playlist




Thumbs up for Black No 1 - a classic! (Off a Classic TON Album).


----------



## fooferdoggie

Finally we got to ride to a fireworks show. we have been waiting for that since we bought our tandem. nothing like fireworks on halloween. it was a local amusement park. only 5 miles away. went trick or treating with our granddaughter for the first time. she was so excited I had forgotten how much kids like it. she scored a 4oz Hershey base on her first trick or treat.


----------



## Eric

Got my flu shot, for some reason it really stung going in this time but of all the vaccines this year it was the easiest.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> Got my flu shot, for some reason it really stung going in this time but of all the vaccines this year it was the easiest.



Liteweight.

Real idiots go for a flu shot in one arm, and the covid booster in ‘tother…


----------



## User.191

fooferdoggie said:


> Finally we got to ride to a fireworks show. we have been waiting for that since we bought our tandem. nothing like fireworks on halloween. it was a local amusement park. only 5 miles away. went trick or treating with our granddaughter for the first time. she was so excited I had forgotten how much kids like it. she scored a 4oz Hershey base on her first trick or treat.
> View attachment 9510View attachment 9511View attachment 9512



Bit early for bonfire night fireworks


----------



## User.191

Bit early for November 5th Bonfire night Guy Fawkes fireworks…


----------



## Thomas Veil

I got a notification on my medical app that they want me to get a flu vaccine and a pneumonia vaccine. They also want blood work.

I know I said I don't mind, but I'm starting to feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> I got a notification on my medical app that they want me to get a flu vaccine and a pneumonia vaccine. They also want blood work.
> 
> I know I said I don't mind, but I'm starting to feel like a pin cushion.



I hear you! I'm 4 in so far this year, the pneumonia should last you a few years though.


----------



## DT




----------



## ronntaylor

I usually would have gotten 4/5 hours of sleep and been up no later than 5 a.m. to report for Election Day work. But I haven't stepped inside a polling place since the Pandemic. The first few weeks in they tried placing me away from my usual polling place, inside a nursing home for a Special Election. There was no way that I was putting myself in harm's way when the BOE couldn't tell us how they were going to install protection protocols and there were expected staffing shortfalls.

So I'm spending most of the day relaxing, reading books. Enjoyed a nice long lunch of Ziti with broccoli and grilled chicken, and some garlic bread. I've been salivating about it for a couple days after I was reminded the local joint makes it fresh for me as they know how picky I am about my pasta. Lots of fresh sliced garlic, olive oil and the pasta done al dente, not cooked beyond recognition.

About to burn off all those calories with a long-ish speed walk around the park.

Then later tonight I'll probably begin the post-mortem on the Virginia and NJ elections. A few think the GOP will win back VA (governorship and legislature) and pick up seats in New Jersey. I'm optimistic about VA*** all around, and think NJ is a safe bet for Dems to retain their current leadership/lead. Murphy will probably win by close to double digits according to some internal forecasts. I'm hoping that there aren't any large-scale voter suppression of the Black vote. But it wouldn't surprise me none.

Here in NYC, I expect no surprises. I think Curtis Sliwa will do better than expected, but Adams will be only the 2nd Black mayor of Gotham and will have a tough time turning around the city in the face of the Pandemic and the mess De Blasio is leaving to clean up.

** a couple people predicted GOP shenanigans if it's close, especially if it boils down to mail-in ballots and/or contested ballots.*


----------



## lizkat

Sliwa, geez.  I remember him from days of readiness to do vigilante justice in the trains. 

_"He's still out on the street?"_​​_"Nah, he has a studio apartment now, with a (fourth) wife and 17 cats."_​
This is the best the Rs could come up with?   Gotta love it how all the Wall St millionaires living on the upper East Side,  Soho or wherever else has by now been gentrified seem too busy minding their tax-sheltered profits to run for public office as a Republican,  no matter how loudly they complain about the state of the city.

Well but voter reggies in the city do run something like 7 to 1 Dem.  Hope at least half of them turn out.


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> Sliwa, geez.  I remember him from days of readiness to do vigilante justice in the trains.
> 
> _"He's still out on the street?"_​​_"Nah, he has a studio apartment now, with a (fourth) wife and 17 cats."_​
> This is the best the Rs could come up with?   Gotta love it how all the Wall St millionaires living on the upper East Side,  Soho or wherever else has by now been gentrified seem too busy minding their tax-sheltered profits to run for public office as a Republican,  no matter how loudly they complain about the state of the city.
> 
> Well but voter reggies in the city do run something like 7 to 1 Dem.  Hope at least half of them turn out.



The Rs had the choice between two criminal bums. I'm sure Sliwa will parley this huge loss into some opportunity elsewhere. Oy!


----------



## Alli

ronntaylor said:


> Here in NYC, I expect no surprises. I think Curtis Sliwa will do better than expected,






lizkat said:


> Sliwa, geez. I remember him from days of readiness to do vigilante justice in the trains.
> 
> _"He's still out on the street?""Nah, he has a studio apartment now, with a (fourth) wife and 17 cats."_



My reaction when I first heard his name yesterday. I’ve been out of NY for many years now, but who could forget Sliwa and the Guardian Angels. Looks like he really fell on hard times if he went R.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> My reaction when I first heard his name yesterday. I’ve been out of NY for many years now, but who could forget Sliwa and the Guardian Angels. Looks like he really fell on hard times if he went R.



He was always a bum chasing the limelight. His infamous fake assaults and his beret wearing gang making homophobic and racist comments (not to mention assaults) should haunt him the rest of his miserable, cat piss-filled life.


----------



## Herdfan

ronntaylor said:


> He was always a bum chasing the limelight. His infamous fake assaults and his beret wearing gang making homophobic and racist comments (not to mention assaults) should haunt him the rest of his miserable, cat piss-filled life.




If I lived in NYC, I would have voted for Adams.


----------



## User.45

ronntaylor said:


> He was always a bum chasing the limelight. His infamous fake assaults and his beret wearing gang making homophobic and racist comments (not to mention assaults) should haunt him the rest of his miserable, cat piss-filled life.



He has an absurd character. I've been having a difficult time deciphering what's a joke and what's serious about him.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> He has an absurd character. I've been having a difficult time deciphering what's a joke and what's serious about him.




Could say the same thing about the GOP in NYC politics at this point.   That Sliwa ended up the Rs' choice for this ballot is incomprehensible to me even given the strong Dem lean of the city. 

On the other hand, half-a-Clintonista but now "Republican" and pro-Trump fat cat Catsimatidis was no prize either,  and might even have drawn more votes against Adams than Sliwa if he'd won the primary, who knows.

All so weird.  Adams a good pick for the Dems, hope he can ride steady in a really challenging job.


----------



## Cmaier

lizkat said:


> Could say the same thing about the GOP in NYC politics at this point.   That Sliwa ended up the Rs' choice for this ballot is incomprehensible to me even given the strong Dem lean of the city.



Guiliani was busy.


----------



## fooferdoggie

granddaughter who is almost four is eating bacon and eggs and sausage and a waffle for dinner. I give her a chunk of bbq beef rib meat and I was told I don't like meat while munching on Bacon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

fooferdoggie said:


> granddaughter who is almost four is eating bacon and eggs and sausage and a waffle for dinner. I give her a chunk of bbq beef rib meat and I was told I don't like meat while munching on Bacon.




Well, to quote John Travolta's character (Vincent Vega) when - with passionate emphasis, - during that wonderful dialogue in the diner with Samuel L Jackson (Jules), in the movie Pulp Fiction, he stressed: "But, Bacon tastes good..."


----------



## fooferdoggie

Scepticalscribe said:


> But, to quote what John Travolta's character (Vincent Vega) had said, with passionate emphasis, during that wonderful dialogue with Samuel L Jackson (Jules), in the movie Pulp Fiction, "Bacon tastes good..."



she is a real picky eater. would not try a slice of camel apple or a brownie or a chocolate croissant . silly kid but she went out trick or treating for the fist time and scored a 4oz heresy par at her first attempt.


----------



## Clix Pix

All evening I've been following the results coming in for the election of governor in Virginia -- this isn't looking good right now, that creepy Trumpster MAGA whatever Youngkin is apparently in the lead..... AGGGGHHH!!!!  Heaven help the Commonwealth of Virginia if he gets elected.


----------



## MEJHarrison

fooferdoggie said:


> she is a real picky eater. would not try a slice of camel apple or a brownie or a chocolate croissant . silly kid but she went out trick or treating for the fist time and scored a 4oz heresy par at her first attempt.




I would eat a slice of camel apple, a brownie _*and*_ a chocolate croissant. How long to bike over to Beaverton?


----------



## ronntaylor

After staying up till just past 4 a.m. watching election coverage, taking it easy today. Getting in a couple of long-ish power walks and assisting in one, possibly two book projects (mundane stuff: bibliography, photo credits, quick fact checks, checking spelling of proper names and places, etc.)

I love this time of year when it's not too chilly, even with slight rain. For the first time in nearly two years I'm getting a chance to get in a good rhythm workout-wise. Looking at Yoga routines sent to me by a good friend a few years ago, considering getting back into starting this weekend.

And then finishing at least two books today before tackling several short story collections, print and online.


----------



## fooferdoggie

MEJHarrison said:


> I would eat a slice of camel apple, a brownie _*and*_ a chocolate croissant. How long to bike over to Beaverton?



It was a way overpriced Carmel apple from new seasons( did not look at the price) and the brownies from there too wife told me they are really good.


----------



## Alli

I did not watch election results last night, so I had a great night’s sleep. Got the bad news upon waking this morning. I’m doing my first dissertation seminar this afternoon and looking forward to it. Hope I can help the attendees.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I’m doing my first dissertation seminar this afternoon and looking forward to it. Hope I can help the attendees.




Just the idea of a dissertation kept me from pursuing a DBA./PhD.  Even picked an MBA school that had a comprehensive test vs a thesis.  But then again I read one book (1L) and that scared me out of law school.

So all the power in the world to you.


----------



## Clix Pix

Bad news for the Commonwealth of Virginia today.......  Unbelievable!   Reminds me of the stunned horror and dismay I had at the time of the Trump election.....


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Just the idea of a dissertation kept me from pursuing a DBA./PhD.  Even picked an MBA school that had a comprehensive test vs a thesis.  But then again I read one book (1L) and that scared me out of law school.
> 
> So all the power in the world to you.



I chose my master’s program because there was no thesis, only comps. But I really like writing, so I figured what the hell. I’m done now. My final defense is a week from today. I’m helping steer the seminar today.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I chose my master’s program because there was no thesis, only comps. But I really like writing, so I figured what the hell. I’m done now. My final defense is a week from today. I’m helping steer the seminar today.



Good luck!


----------



## yaxomoxay

ronntaylor said:


> After staying up till just past 4 a.m. watching election coverage, taking it easy today.



why would you submit yourself to that?!?!
Here’s a much less painful thing to do:


----------



## yaxomoxay

ronntaylor said:


> Looking at Yoga routines sent to me by a goodfriend a few years ago, considering getting back into starting this weekend.



if you want a good yoga app, check this one out. I have been using it for a bit and it’s outstanding, especially thanks to all the customization. Some screenshots I took for you:


----------



## ronntaylor

yaxomoxay said:


> why would you submit yourself to that?!?!
> Here’s a much less painful thing to do:
> 
> View attachment 9545



Been a political junkie since age 12/13. When I rooted for Ronald Rea...  Nevermind!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I chose my master’s program because there was no thesis, only comps. But I really like writing, so I figured what the hell. I’m done now. My final defense is a week from today. I’m helping steer the seminar today.




Terrific news and the very best of luck with it.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> My final defense is a week from today. I’m helping steer the seminar today.



All the best. When hubby was prepping for his final defense I saw how stressful (yet in a weird sense, relieving) it was. All that long, hard work is going to be rewarded.


----------



## Herdfan

ronntaylor said:


> Been a political junkie since age 12/13. When I rooted for Ronald Rea...  Nevermind!




Well, he was up against Carter or Mondale, so who could blame you?


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> Well, he was up against Carter or Mondale, so who could blame you?



Nope! When pops heard me praising that racist asshole he sat me down, told me his history and then asked me what did I think then? I thought he hated Carter (RR's opponent in 1980) because he was a shop steward and thought Carter was not doing enough for unions that supported him and had lost a ton of jobs. That was an eye-opening convo and I stopped letting empty rhetoric and sly slogans sway me. TBF, I was 12 going on 13. Carter was demonized by the MSM and was blamed for everything that went wrong in the country.

How no one could see through the underhanded dealings of RR's campaign with the Iranians to hold on to our hostages a bit longer to embarrass the sitting US President was mind boggling.


----------



## Joe

I'm at work mourning the Astros losing last night and Rodgers being out Sunday because of Covid.

I hope my Roadrunners beat UTEP Saturday or it will be a crappy week.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> Been a political junkie since age 12/13.




Same, except I was a bit younger and it was certainly much longer ago.  I was walking around in a home brew Halloween costume meant to resemble a mobile voting booth.   it was the eve of the 1952 contest of Dwight Eisenhower v Adlai Stevenson.   I won "most creative" costume award at school for having doctored on some big cardboard box, painting _*Vote! *_on the sides and back, and putting little curtains in front that drew open to reveal a simplified ballot.

The thrill of that award didn't overcome my disappointment that Ike won the 52 and 56 elections, even though of course I had been taught to respect him for his leadership during the war.   For some reason, probably related to hanging out since early childhood with a couple great great aunts who were both teachers and one of them a distinct leftie,  I had wanted Stevenson to win.

Anyway I too stayed up quite late last night after the World Series game, catching up with election results.  It suits my purpose to be up late the week before the clocks go back to standard time, but my grumpiness today is not from lack of sleep, more that I'm disappointed at some of the election results.  But the vote is the vote.  Sometimes voters do stupid things.  On the other hand sometimes how a vote turns out is just a necessary part of an electorate's education.  One can only hope in that case that the lesson is not too expensive.

On with the afternoon.  Everything I had set aside in favor of October baseball is now screaming for attention...


----------



## User.191

So, last year one of my team members was taken away from me during a period of Covid related downsizing. I've been suffering ever since.

6 months ago I put in a request to replace this headcount and was shot down in flames.

We got all summoned today to meet with the CEO.

I came out with personal approval from the CEO for a +3 headcount.

What a strange day...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother for over an hour.


----------



## Herdfan

JagRunner said:


> I'm at work mourning the Astros losing last night and Rodgers being out Sunday because of Covid.
> 
> I hope my Roadrunners beat UTEP Saturday or it will be a crappy week.



Hey, we have teams in the same conference.  Or what is left of it anyway.


----------



## Joe

Herdfan said:


> Hey, we have teams in the same conference.  Or what is left of it anyway.




Yeah, UTSA is leaving to the American in a couple years. I'm not really sure when.


----------



## Herdfan

JagRunner said:


> Yeah, UTSA is leaving to the American in a couple years. I'm not really sure when.




Marshall is headed to The Sun Belt.  Basically reuniting with a bunch of old Southern Conference schools and some new ones.  

Would have preferred the American (except for the name, I see AAC and my brain automatically changes it to ACC) as I think it is a stronger conference, but some commentators say the Sun Belt is.  So who knows.  We leave 7/1/23 at the latest.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned the German stall in the farmers' market in advance of Saturday's trip to the market, mainly to see what they still had, and placed an order for eggs and vegetables.

And ordered coffee, and am mulling what to order from the fishmonger.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ventured out ot the local shop to collect my organic milk and organic double cream, among a few other necessary purchases of the - literally - butter and milk variety.

Damn, and double damn; I forgot to buy marmalade.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Damn, and double damn; I forgot to buy marmalade.




Hate when that happens to me too.   Now though,  when I realize the Instacart shopper has already checked out and is halfway up the mountain heading over here,  I can shrug it off with "Well at least I don't have to decide whether it's worth making a U-turn and going back for it."   Usually whatever I forgot landed on the next-time list, mostly because there are few opportunities to change course off the state road over that hill anyway. 

Today finally responded to a pal's request to lend out a quilting book I had showed her once before.   Took awhile to find it again:  I'd left it in a tote bag I was carrying on the day we last had lunch together a couple years ago, then took a shortcut while putting the totebag away,  filing the book in a nightstand cubbyhole rather than taking it back downstairs where it belonged. 

"Haste makes waste"...  I must have ransacked half the bookcases in the house during a multi-day search for where I'd misplaced that thing.   Oh well.  Took the occasion to correct a few more "wrong pew" placements while I was at it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hate when that happens to me too.   Now though,  when I realize the Instacart shopper has already checked out and is halfway up the mountain heading over here,  I can shrug it off with "Well at least I don't have to decide whether it's worth making a U-turn and going back for it."   Usually whatever I forgot landed on the next-time list, mostly because there are few opportunities to change course off the state road over that hill anyway.
> 
> Today finally responded to a pal's request to lend out a quilting book I had showed her once before.   Took awhile to find it again:  I'd left it in a tote bag I was carrying on the day we last had lunch together a couple years ago, then took a shortcut while putting the totebag away,  filing the book in a nightstand cubbyhole rather than taking it back downstairs where it belonged.
> 
> "Haste makes waste"...  I must have ransacked half the bookcases in the house during a multi-day search for where I'd misplaced that thing.   Oh well.  Took the occasion to correct a few more "wrong pew" placements while I was at it.




Marmalade is already securely placed on the "next time" list, - for, rather than retracing my steps, I made the exact same mental decision as you have done and decided to defer the purchase of marmalade until "next time" - along with crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins) and possibly a bottle of wine, along with whatever other sundry necessities find their way into my basket.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hate when that happens to me too.   Now though,  when I realize the Instacart shopper has already checked out and is halfway up the mountain heading over here,  I can shrug it off with "Well at least I don't have to decide whether it's worth making a U-turn and going back for it."   Usually whatever I forgot landed on the next-time list, mostly because there are few opportunities to change course off the state road over that hill anyway.
> 
> Today finally responded to a pal's request to lend out a quilting book I had showed her once before.   Took awhile to find it again:  I'd left it in a tote bag I was carrying on the day we last had lunch together a couple years ago, then took a shortcut while putting the totebag away,  filing the book in a nightstand cubbyhole rather than taking it back downstairs where it belonged.
> 
> "Haste makes waste"...  I must have ransacked half the bookcases in the house during a multi-day search for where I'd misplaced that thing.   Oh well.  Took the occasion to correct a few more "wrong pew" placements while I was at it.



The funny thing was that I was thinking of "meals to come" (hence a bottle of soy sauce, Kikkoman, effortlessly found its way into my shopping basket - for, Heaven forfend that - when dreaming of sushi or nigiri that I should find myself without soy sauce), rather than "meals already consumed" (i.e. breakfast).

Now, in summer, I wold have no hesitation in trotting to the local store before breakfast to remedy such a deficiency if I discovered that the marmalade had somehow disappeared.  But, no.  Not in winter.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Phoned the German stall in the farmers' market in advance of Saturday's trip to the market, mainly to see what they still had, and placed an order for eggs and vegetables.
> 
> And ordered coffee, and am mulling what to order from the fishmonger.




In addition to phoning the German stall (the best of the organic stalls), in the farmers' market in advance of Saturday, I also took the precaution of phoning the French bakery, and they had no difficulty in accepting that I was phoning them on Thursday (rather than Friday, a single day ahead) for them to reserve bread on Saturday, as they have often run out of the stuff I like before 9.00 a.m.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Marmalade is already securely placed on the "next time" list, - for, rather than retracing my steps, I made the exact same mental decision as you have done and decided to defer the purchase of marmalade until "next time" - along with crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins) and possibly a bottle of wine, along with whatever other sundry necessities find their way into my basket.




There is a great app called Our Groceries.  We use it all the time.  The wife can add stuff to it and it shows up on my phone.  Then as I shop, I cross the items off the list.  We have several lists like Grocery, Costco, Hardware etc.  When you think of something, pull out your phone and add it.  The app also remembers your entries for easy recall.  I think there is a way to add pics of products, but we don't use it.


----------



## ericwn

Herdfan said:


> There is a great app called Our Groceries. We use it all the time. The wife can add stuff to it and it shows up on my phone. Then as I shop, I cross the items off the list. We have several lists like Grocery, Costco, Hardware etc. When you think of something, pull out your phone and add it. The app also remembers your entries for easy recall. I think there is a way to add pics of products, but we don't use it.




Interesting, but isn’t that basically what iOS reminders does on family sharing? Minus the photos of course.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been busy with work as ever. Trying to recruit staff, but so far only one of the four has shown up. Hopefully tomorrow’s candidate is a little less work shy. Hope everyone is all good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had a good chat (by phone) with my friends from Bristol.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> There is a great app called Our Groceries.  We use it all the time.  The wife can add stuff to it and it shows up on my phone.  Then as I shop, I cross the items off the list.  We have several lists like Grocery, Costco, Hardware etc.  When you think of something, pull out your phone and add it.  The app also remembers your entries for easy recall.  I think there is a way to add pics of products, but we don't use it.






ericwn said:


> Interesting, but isn’t that basically what iOS reminders does on family sharing? Minus the photos of course.




Sure but the trick is to remember to begin with to put something on whatever reminder app or format one is using.

 I keep free-form shopping lists on Notes (and that app has improved over time for sure) as my preferred app, and sometimes supplement that at shop-out time with a glance through  the "Buy It Again" list that Instacart includes as a menu category.

When I was still shopping in person I liked that even my last-minute additions from laptop or some iOS device in the kitchen would be my list in the supermarket when I consulted my iPhone to shop the list out.

But nothing really helps me around the time seasons change and I start reaching for stuff I didn't re-up on late in the same season a year ago, had possibly run out of entirely and forgotten I might need.    Heh, I've always been one for school of hard knocks.


----------



## Clix Pix

Got my third Moderna jab -- the booster.    This time was a lot easier and more convenient than the previous two times since now there is plenty of vaccine to go around and many of the local freestanding pharmacies and pharmacies within grocery stores have the vaccine available and have qualified personnel to administer the jabs.  Also doctors' offices and various walk-in clinics also are set up with the vaccine as well.   It's only been a few hours so at this point I'm still feeling fine, no obvious issues, and from what I understand the side effects are likely to be similar to what I experienced after my second jab back in March.  No plans to go anywhere or do anything special tomorrow, just in case I do feel chills and a general malaise.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Awaiting a delivery of coffee; my fish order has been delivered.

And I received a notification from the library that books await me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just received an (updated) email to inform me that my coffee delivery will be delayed; an email an hour ago mentioned something along the lines that delays were "due to large volumes", whereas the most recent note simply states that the parcel has been delayed "due to a service disruption" (whatever that means).

Annoying.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just received an (updated) email to inform me that my coffee will be delayed; an email an hour ago mentioned something along the lines that delays were "due to volumes", whereas the most recent note simply states that the parcel has been delayed "due to a service disruption" (whatever that means).
> 
> Annoying.



If you ask me, I think they drank your coffee.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> If you ask me, I think they drank your coffee.




Anything is possible!  I joked once with an Instacart customer service rep that a bag of potato chips   --charged to my account as shopped out but not initially delivered--  had disappeared down the gullet of the driver coming over the mountain, due to an attack of the munchies. 

( I also remarked that I should never have bought the chips in the first place so there was a certain aspect of karma to the situation. But the driver soon realized the chips belonged with my order and not that of some other customer,  and came back and dropped them off,  before Instacart even processed my request for a refund ...so I was able to amend my complaint and turn it into extra stars for extra effort.)

What I'm doing today:  enjoying sunshine while it generously brightens and heats up a gorgeous autumn day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> If you ask me, I think they drank your coffee.




Possibly.

What is annoying is that there is neither date nor time as to when I can expect to actually receive the coffee, just a fresh message - this one a text - stating, "unfortunately, your delivery for today delayed".

Now, I get it.

Things happen and delays occur as a consequence.  That is an inevitable part of our life.  I'm not about to do a wardance consumed by frothing rage, but, nevertheless, it would be nice to receive a message with a realistic time frame (re dates and times) as to when they can expect to make the delivery.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Things happen and delays occur as a consequence. That is an inevitable part of our life. I'm not about to do a wardance consumed by frothing rage, but, nevertheless, it would be nice to receive a message with a realistic time frame (re dates and times) as to when they can expect to make the delivery.




Back in the early days of covid-related supply chain and shopping issues,  I once received a message from UPS that my delivery was delayed... but at the point where it had been originally received from the shipper, which I thought was odd.  Then finally a more expansive message:   my parcel had been "destroyed in transit".     Since my order had included a couple cardboard cylinders of hominy grits, I could only imagine.   Either a flood, a high-speed package-sorting mechanical failure or a warehouse insufficiently guarded against rodents had probably doomed my pantry re-up.   I never did get that part of my order in hand until about five months later!


----------



## DT

Hiding inside from a Nor'easter, lots of wind (some gusts up to 40mph!), rain, old city flooded a bit, looking forward to the colder weather behind this storm 

Rooted around in the beer fridge, found a surprise:


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Day 2 of watching everybody fill the sky with fireworks to celebrate a gang of men who tried to blow up parliament in 1605. God bless terrorism if it provides centuries of fun


----------



## ericwn

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Day 2 of watching everybody fill the sky with fireworks to celebrate a gang of men who tried to blow up parliament in 1605. God bless terrorism if it provides centuries of fun




Good fun with monarchs, custom tailored religions, religious extremists, torture, death penalties that would make isis blush, and so much more


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Possibly.
> 
> What is annoying is that there is neither date nor time as to when I can expect to actually receive the coffee, just a fresh message - this one a text - stating, "unfortunately, your delivery for today delayed".
> 
> Now, I get it.
> 
> Things happen and delays occur as a consequence.  That is an inevitable part of our life.  I'm not about to do a wardance consumed by frothing rage, but, nevertheless, it would be nice to receive a message with a realistic time frame (re dates and times) as to when they can expect to make the delivery.



Where I work we have a daily collection at 5 from UPS. Have for 6-10 years. They didn't show Friday for the 5th time this year. I think it might have happened once or twice in total all the years we have used them since 2021. So after several irate phonically they eventually turned up at 7pm. I'm paid to work until 4:30 PM. I was not happy. But the alternative is a 100+ phone calls for the sales team explaining the parcel they were expecting is delayed. Rubbish isn't it.

Today I'm having a relaxing one at home as I have to work the next 2 weekends (19 days in a row!). Raked some leaves and took Mrs AFB to the supermarket first thing.


----------



## Alli

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Day 2 of watching everybody fill the sky with fireworks to celebrate a gang of men who tried to blow up parliament in 1605. God bless terrorism if it provides centuries of fun



Eventually I expect that's how the US will celebrate January 6.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Where I work we have a daily collection at 5 from UPS. Have for 6-10 years. They didn't show Friday for the 5th time this year. I think it might have happened once or twice in total all the years we have used them since 2021. So after several irate phonically they eventually turned up at 7pm. I'm paid to work until 4:30 PM. I was not happy. But the alternative is a 100+ phone calls for the sales team explaining the parcel they were expecting is delayed. Rubbish isn't it.
> 
> Today I'm having a relaxing one at home as I have to work the next 2 weekends (19 days in a row!). Raked some leaves and took Mrs AFB to the supermarket first thing.



If they had simply said that due to unforeseen circumstances (high volumes, service disruption, reorganisation etc) that delivery would not now take place on Friday, but that they expected to be able to deliver on Saturday/Monday/Tuesday (delete as appropriate), I would be fine with that.  Give me a day (and - perhaps - time) when they expect the delivery to take place.

But, the current situation whereby I don't even know when the coffee is scheduled to arrive (I did email the coffee company to let them know the situation) is slightly frustrating, to put it mildly.


----------



## ericwn

Alli said:


> Eventually I expect that's how the US will celebrate January 6.




If it’s in 400 years, I’m fine with that.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Visited the farmers' market where vegetables had been kept by the organic German stall (onions, carrots, celery, celeriac, garlic, leeks, tomatoes, parsley, broccoli, salad greens, chard, and two boxes of their superb organic, free range eggs) for me.

(I had phoned them on Thursday, and discussed with them what they still had available, - they grow everything themselves, and, with the onset of winter, the season is winding down, now, which means that they have less to sell), and we agreed on what they would keep, or put aside, for me).

I also bought some seasonal apples, some chilli peppers, some red and green peppers, (they were out of aubergines/eggplant), sultanas, - caponata beckons some day soon - and olive oil.

And I also dropped into the French bakery to collect my bread (rye bread, and a campagne baguette) - again, I had phoned ahead, on Thursday, asking them to put aside the bread for me on Saturday, as they tend to have sold out of some of their breads that are in high demand - such as their rye bread - very early.

Moreover, as I had several bags, I treated myself to a taxi home, and used the advantage of wheels at my disposal to buy some beer (and crisps - chips, to Our Transatlantic Cousins).


----------



## Thomas Veil

All right, you made me hungry. I hope you’re satisfied.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Eventually I expect that's how the US will celebrate January 6.




Yeah well one may have noted with disgust that the insurrection happened to fall on Twelfth Night.

I'm not going to assume that any of the louts planning that event actually intended to tie it to the Epiphany of western Christian celebration.  It did serve as an epiphany in Washington DC at a lot of levels, but hardly one for Christians or anyone else to celebrate in parallel to remembrance of Biblical accounts of the day the Magi brought gifts to a future King.

There were no wise men behind the idea of overturning Biden's election. "Wise guys" certainly abounded...


----------



## JamesMike

I’m back in London after my trip to Kenya and Ethiopia, awaiting my ride back home, thank goodness for care-hire, I did not want make the two and half hour drive.  I will catch up on the forum tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> I’m back in London after my trip to Kenya and Ethiopia, awaiting my ride back home, thank goodness for care-hire, I did not want make the two and half hour drive.  I will catch up on the forum tomorrow.




Delighted to learn that you have returned safely.  

Hope your travels went well.  

Kenya is wonderful, but, unfortunately, Ethiopia is extremely unsettled and unstable at the moment.


----------



## ericwn

I usually spend the weekends focusing on our kids. My wife has a pretty active D&D group on Fridays hence appreciates more sleep while I’m the early bird who gets up before 7, plays with our 3 month old and our three year old before fixing brunch for everyone. 

We have a cargo ebikes with a child seat on the back so if the weather permits we’ll do a little drive today still.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> My wife has a pretty active D&D group on Fridays [...]




Wait a sec, is that D&D ... like D&D??


----------



## DT

Oh, and FMA, I was pretty nonchalant about the Nor'Easter, the rain volume, etc., holy shit, we got creamed, flooded, it was crazy!  Water was up to the parking the boat ramp (docks were submerged), old city flooded.

I did go out - like an idiot - to drop something at UPS, pick up a liquor order, some other misc BS, I went full on submarine mode a couple of times in the Tesla


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Oh, and FMA, I was pretty nonchalant about the Nor'Easter, the rain volume, etc., holy shit, we got creamed, flooded, it was crazy!  Water was up to the parking the boat ramp (docks were submerged), old city flooded.
> 
> I did go out - like an idiot - to drop something at UPS, pick up a liquor order, some other misc BS, I went full on submarine mode a couple of times in the Tesla




Isn't that water salt-laden??!


----------



## DT

Got a some coffee in today, this one one of them, stoked for tomorrow (Bones offers their flavored products in whole beam, which is extra awesome):


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Isn't that water salt-laden??!




Me driving to the liquor store ...







Me wondering if I should stop by the grocery store ...






(It was all just rain accumulation, I didn't get near any intracoastal overflow or anything, no biggie ...)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Das Boot was a brilliant movie (and TV series).


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> Wait a sec, is that D&D ... like D&D??




The fantasy role playing game, yes. A great passion of hers. I used to play in a group some twenty years ago and she gave it a try a few years back with work colleagues and they’re still doing it every week.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Oh, and FMA, I was pretty nonchalant about the Nor'Easter, the rain volume, etc., holy shit, we got creamed, flooded, it was crazy! Water was up to the parking the boat ramp (docks were submerged), old city flooded.



Dang, and after buying every snack known to man (and woman), my mother said they hardly got any rain. Y’all don’t live that far apart.


----------



## lizkat

Off to bed.  I know, it's only five to 11 so tomorrow I'll be off to bed before 10.  I just can't pre-adjust properly to Standard Time's fall-back!    Last night I even tried listening to a non-soporific audiobook and still fell asleep before much of the 30-minutes on the timer had spun away.   'Night all...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bizarrely and improbably, and most unexpectedly, my coffee was delivered today.


----------



## Renzatic

It's 3PM, and the sun is beginning to set.

THE HELL IS THIS NONSENSE!?


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Das Boot was a brilliant movie (and TV series).




And one of the first Blu-Ray's.  And the bass.....   I have a subwoofer with a 625W amp and 2 12" drivers.  It will rattle the house with that movie.


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> It's 3PM, and the sun is beginning to set.
> 
> THE HELL IS THIS NONSENSE!?




Yep.  Got lucky last night and was able to stay up past midnight and slept until new 7:15.   Might not be wanting to go to bed at 9:30 tonight.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> Yep.  Got lucky last night and was able to stay up past midnight and slept until new 7:15.   Might not be wanting to go to bed at 9:30 tonight.




I'm just gonna try to carry on as usual. I went to bed around 10:30 last night, so I'll be going to bed around 11:30 tonight.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Herdfan

theSeb said:


> I hate early November trying to adjust after the stupid clock change, because I hate dark evenings. November has always been the most depressing time of the year for me ever since I moved back to the northern hemisphere.



And no Southern Cross.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

theSeb said:


> I hate early November trying to adjust after the stupid clock change, because I hate dark evenings. November has always been the most depressing time of the year for me ever since I moved back to the northern hemisphere.



Agreed.

November has long struck me as depressing central, no less.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> November has long struck me as depressing central, no less.



Couldn't agree more. Especially as its my daughters birthday this month.

Today I'm off work, using up some holiday. Very timely as I have to work this weekend and next. Although I had to have a catch up with one of my team and place an order for something that wouldn't wait for the morning.

After Mrs AFB finally gets ready, we are off to look at some stone. Trying to find a match for the back wall in the garden for the front. That will be fun.


----------



## DT

theSeb said:


> I hate early November trying to adjust after the stupid clock change, because I hate dark evenings. November has always been the most depressing time of the year for me ever since I moved back to the northern hemisphere.




Alternate perspective ...



We __love__ the run from October to December.  It's a huge break from the summer heat and humidity, the early light is awesome, and in fall where we're spending time inside or on the deck, the early darkness is more than welcome.   We totally dig on the Halloween/Thanksgiving/Christmas fun, I have some legit time off, the city gets lit up, we always have a trip or two planned, the house gets extra festive, and so much ridiculous volumes of food, special stuff too.


----------



## ericwn

I don’t mind some darker hours in the winter but of course it affects my ability to ride the bike- love the daycare ride in warmer times and it’s just too dangerous in the dark with kids to transport. 

Don’t mind the cold weather or a bit of snow but if it’s getting excessive I need a plot to clear the driveway and I don’t like being dependent on others to be able to make my morning runs.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## Pumbaa

Stayed in bed a bit longer in the morning, minding my own business and browsing the web on my iPad when what sounded like faraway beeping started somewhere. And continued. And continued. Thought one of the neighbors had left and forgotten to turn off their alarm clock or something. Then my phone buzzed — I had just received a text message from the power company informing me about an ongoing outage. Oopsie, realized it was _my UPS that had been beeping for a while_, just as the beeping stopped and I lost Internet access…

Pretty good situation over here anyway when power outages are so rare that I forget what my UPS sounds like, and good to know that it can still run things for a little while before shutting things down gracefully. Also promising that there is some kind of backup power for the network infrastructure in the building; Optical fiber usually won‘t spontaneously convert into twisted copper and back.

Less happy about the phone situation, the iPhone reception went all the way down to 1 tiny bar and mobile data did not work, only text messages (and, presumably, voice calls).


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> Aren't you quite a bit more south and closer to the equator than I am though? Like @ericwn mentions, with darkness at 4:30pm and soon to be earlier it is nearly impossible to do anything after work like go for a bike ride or a paddleboard session. It would not be so bad, if we didn't change the clocks and just stayed in British Summer time all year round. The reasons for changing the clock are archaic and pointless. Loads of talking about abolishing the idea, but nothing done so far.
> 
> As much as I love the long summer days, I do prefer when I lived around 2000 miles from the equator. This meant warm weather, ranging from stupid humid hot to nice and mild, all year round. Sunsets at around 7 in the summers and around 5 in the winter.




My idea of plenty hot enough maxes out at just under or at 70ºF and I move into whine territory when it hits 80.   So I just have to put up with early darkness in the evenings in the Northeast, because I do like the cooler weather, just not the greyness of late autumn.  Once we're past the solistice and into January, then I become much more of an enthusiast for the new season.

What I'm doing today so far is wondering what the regional weather forecasters are smoking.   It's been saying current conditions are "Clear" since about 7:30am.   In fact it's been so foggy since sunrise I can barely see there's a road out there.

 It's very warm for this time of year too,  so I guess the valley fog that can show up after a chilly night is just really slow to burn off today.   Anyway the weather guys didn't even suggest "patchy fog" today but we're still carpeted by it at mid-morning.

I do like getting the earlier sunrise now,   Only good thing about Standard Time in early November.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> My idea of plenty hot enough maxes out at just under or at 70ºF and I move into whine territory when it hits 80.   So I just have to put up with early darkness in the evenings in the Northeast, because I do like the cooler weather, just not the greyness of late autumn.  Once we're past the solistice and into January, then I become much more of an enthusiast for the new season.




Are you saying that you don't get to keep the gray all winter long?  If so, not fair.  Sun will go away here in a couple of weeks only to make half day appearances every week or so until early March.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

To be perfect candid, if I could crawl under a duvet, (two duvets?  three duvets?) and sleep soundly, solidly, satisfyingly and deeply from now, until, say, early or mid March, I would cheerfully do so.

When working in countries further south - Georgia in the Caucasus comes to mind, as do both Afghanistan and Somalia - winter didn't bother me (climate is not the problem in those places) as the weather stayed warm (for the most part) while the latitude meant that the quality of light throughout winter remained excellent, or rather, one didn't suffer from light deprivation.

Yes, one sacrificed long twilights, but that is something best appreciated in summer.

Now, I'm with @lizkat: Once past the solstice, I do feel somewhat better about such things, and am an enthusiast (a passionate enthusiast) for the new season.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Are you saying that you don't get to keep the gray all winter long?  If so, not fair.  Sun will go away here in a couple of weeks only to make half day appearances every week or so until early March.




The quality of the light on a mid-January morning compared to now though is spectacular.   It's really cold then, but January has clear and dry weather a lot of the time save for the occasional big snowfall, so it's my favorite time for picking fabrics for new projects or complements and contrasts for ones in progress.


----------



## januarydrive7

Nursing a headache.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> The quality of the light on a mid-January morning compared to now though is spectacular.   It's really cold then, but January has clear and dry weather a lot of the time save for the occasional big snowfall, so it's my favorite time for picking fabrics for new projects or complements and contrasts for ones in progress.




Just realizing you quilt.  My mom was a quilter before her macular degeneration got too bad.  She did wonderful work, but very few people got to see it.  After she passed, we made a point to give her quilts to her friends and those who cared about her vs just selling them at an estate sale.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Just realizing you quilt.  My mom was a quilter before her macular degeneration got too bad.  She did wonderful work, but very few people got to see it.  After she passed, we made a point to give her quilts to her friends and those who cared about her vs just selling them at an estate sale.




It's a great way to get things to people who will appreciate them (or finish them, in the case of donated collections of quilt blocks, whole quilt tops or wall hangings that only lack a backing and border).  My sister's quilt guild sometimes has been invited also to adopt and distribute amongst themselves (or as desired to a prison, vocational school or group home etc) the reserve of fabrics that had been owned by one of their members who has passed away.,


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> It's a great way to get things to people who will appreciate them (or finish them, in the case of donated collections of quilt blocks, whole quilt tops or wall hangings that only lack a backing and border).  My sister's quilt guild sometimes has been invited also to adopt and distribute amongst themselves (or as desired to a prison, vocational school or group home etc) the reserve of fabrics that had been owned by one of their members who has passed away.,




Our best couple friend quilts and so does her mom.  She has a longarm quilter and has finished up a couple of almost finished projects.  She had first dibs on the material mom had and it was a lot.  Some ladies from her quilt guild are coming over soon to "shop".

You don't happen to need parts for a 20-year old Bernina do you?  The local store sold it to my mom and she was never able to use it to its full capacity as she was not tech savvy and now the machine is discontinued and basically only good for parts.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Our best couple friend quilts and so does her mom.  She has a longarm quilter and has finished up a couple of almost finished projects.  She had first dibs on the material mom had and it was a lot.  Some ladies from her quilt guild are coming over soon to "shop".
> 
> You don't happen to need parts for a 20-year old Bernina do you?  The local store sold it to my mom and shewwas never able to use it to its full capacity as she was not tech savvy and now the machine is discontinued and basically only good for parts.




I too use services of a longarm quilter or for sure I'd never get any of my larger projects done!  I quilt a few smaller things by hand and machine quilt some wall hangings, once in awhile have hand-tied some comforter-type quilts because they don't take as much time or stitching.

On the machine -  That's a no (but thanks for offer) on the Bernina, since I've been an admirer of those but have been a Pfaff machine user and buyer of their models since the '80s, so pretty set in my gear preferences. 

As far as fabrics go, my sister and I have  long since fallen for the line that "whoever dies with the most  fabric wins".  I don't think we're in the all star pantheon of her quilting guild on that score even now,  but we each have enough to last at least three lifetimes.   So yeah when I want to go "shopping" for fabric, I head upstairs or over to her place.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I just won this trailer in a survey I filled out for portland department of transportation Now we can haul the dog to the vet








						Burley Bee Bike Trailer - Single | REI Co-op
					

Share your love of riding and the outdoors with your little one. The Burley Bee is a lightweight bike-only trailer that comfortably seats one child. Plus, it has tinted windows and ample cargo space.




					www.rei.com


----------



## sgtaylor5

Talking about shipping, I was informed today that a book I ordered for and drop-shipped to a friend of mine in Reno was shipped back to the sender because they couldn't deliver it. I'm fairly sure I entered the PO Box correctly. Now, I have to figure out how to talk to customer service for next steps.


----------



## ericwn

Outside of work I have to continue my odyssey to renew my Canadian PR card, in addition make an appointment with the German consulate in Toronto to get some documents verified, see if I can also get my kids the German citizenship. Annoying tasks all around.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Out in freezing fog today testing components until they go bang. It’s nowhere near as fun as it sounds.


----------



## Alli

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Out in freezing fog today testing components until they go bang. It’s nowhere near as fun as it sounds.



But it does sound like fun!


----------



## Alli

I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!




Congratulations.

Fantastic.

That is absolutely brilliant news and - take a bow - you should be very proud of yourself, Dr Flowers.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Congratulations!

Hopefully you are throwing yourself a well deserved party.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Fantastic.
> 
> That is absolutely brilliant news and - take a bow - you should be very proud of yourself, Dr Flowers.






Thomas Veil said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Hopefully you are throwing yourself a well deserved party.



Just trying to figure out where I should be taken for dinner. I'm over the moon!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Just trying to figure out where I should be taken for dinner. I'm over the moon!




And so you should be.

What do you like to eat (crab, I think, may have featured) and where do you like to eat it?

Perhaps a small, tasty, cosy meal this evening, - in a local favourite spot - and something more planned - and possibly formal - and ostentatiously celebratory - in a week or so?

Anyway, brilliant news, bravo, superbly well done.  You must be thrilled, and again, you should be very proud of yourself, that is an outstanding achievement.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!



Congratulations from this side of the pond!


----------



## januarydrive7

Alli said:


> I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!



Congratulations!  I happen to be scheduling my dissertation proposal presentation today.


----------



## Pumbaa

januarydrive7 said:


> Congratulations!  I happen to be scheduling my dissertation proposal presentation today.



Best of luck! What’s it about?


----------



## januarydrive7

Pumbaa said:


> Best of luck! What’s it about?



Primarily on the automated discovery, synthesis, and testing of novel pharmaceuticals.  There's also decent chunk on compiler theory for a programmable electrowetting-on-dialectric backend.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!




Well, HELLO, Doctor Flowers, Dr. Flowers, Alli Flowers, Ph.D!!!!!    Congratulations!   Huge, hearty congratulations!   Lots of hard work, time and dedication went into you getting yourself to this point and now you can relax and enjoy the fruits of your labor.  Wow, this is a day for you to always remember with joy!


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> Well, HELLO, Doctor Flowers, Dr. Flowers, Alli Flowers. Ph.D!!!!!    Congratulations!   Huge, hearty congratulations!   Lots of hard work, time and dedication went into getting you to this point and now you can relax and enjoy the fruits of your labor.  Wow, this is a day for you to always remember with joy!



Dr. @Alli it seem like there is time for you to start bragging to us Congrats! Ill tell you the only "secret" I've learned in school: never miss an opportunity to celebrate, and well there aren't a lot of better opportunities for such


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!




"Alabackwards" just took a big step forward!    Congratulations!!


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Fantastic.
> 
> That is absolutely brilliant news and - take a bow - you should be very proud of yourself, Dr Flowers.



Is there a doctor in the house? Well yes, there is!

Congratulations Dr. Flowers


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!



Wow, congratulations!


----------



## fischersd

Alli said:


> I just successfully defended my dissertation! I am now Dr. Flowers!!!!



Congrats Dr Alli!!!  Phenomenal accomplishment!!!!


----------



## Alli

And you are the group I’m happiest to share the news and celebrate!



januarydrive7 said:


> Congratulations!  I happen to be scheduling my dissertation proposal presentation today.



Yours sounds way more daunting than mine was! I think the proposal defense was even more nerve wracking than the final. By the time you get to the final, you own it! So what is your exact area?


----------



## januarydrive7

Alli said:


> And you are the group I’m happiest to share the news and celebrate!
> 
> 
> Yours sounds way more daunting than mine was! I think the proposal defense was even more nerve wracking than the final. By the time you get to the final, you own it! So what is your exact area?



What was your dissertation on?   I'm hoping my proposal goes without a hitch --- I was fairly lucky at my oral and written exams to advance to candidacy: I happened to be presenting a paper at a conference the week after the exams, and my committee allowed me to just use the time to practice my presentation .  
Officially, my degree falls under the broad category of "computer science" with a concentration in databases, data mining, and machine learning, but my work has more specifically touched programming languages and compilers for programmable chemistry, embedded systems, and applied bayesian and NLP techniques for bioinformatics.


----------



## Alli

januarydrive7 said:


> What was your dissertation on?   I'm hoping my proposal goes without a hitch --- I was fairly lucky at my oral and written exams to advance to candidacy: I happened to be presenting a paper at a conference the week after the exams, and my committee allowed me to just use the time to practice my presentation .
> Officially, my degree falls under the broad category of "computer science" with a concentration in databases, data mining, and machine learning, but my work has more specifically touched programming languages and compilers for programmable chemistry, embedded systems, and applied bayesian and NLP techniques for bioinformatics.



Sounds way out of my league, but of interest to a bunch of people here in the forums. My degree is Instructional Design and Technology, and the title of my dissertation is Parent Engagement, Distance Learning, and Covid: A Phenomenological Study.


----------



## ericwn

Congratulations again. Always nice to have an instructional designer around!


----------



## BigMcGuire

A late congrats here was well! My wife gets to defend hers mid 2023 - we can’t wait! Hope you have/had a great celebration!


----------



## ericwn

Tapatalk is acting up, sorry for any duplicate posts.


----------



## Alli

BigMcGuire said:


> A late congrats here was well! My wife gets to defend hers mid 2023 - we can’t wait! Hope you have/had a great celebration!



What’s her area?


----------



## BigMcGuire

Alli said:


> What’s her area?



Ecology and evolutionary biology.


----------



## Alli

BigMcGuire said:


> Ecology and evolutionary biology.



That should be exciting!


----------



## Hrafn

Sitting in bed, got the flu shot yesterday, and I'm feeling like I got hit by a truck.


----------



## ericwn

Hrafn said:


> Sitting in bed, got the flu shot yesterday, and I'm feeling like I got hit by a truck.




Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sgtaylor5

Back yard leaves; taking a break. Friend is coming over later for the bagged leaves. Front yard leaves, too! He uses them for compost and feeds his chickens with what he grows and the wife and I buy his eggs.


----------



## Citysnaps

Removing my own appendix. There’s a good YouTube vid on that.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Hrafn said:


> Sitting in bed, got the flu shot yesterday, and I'm feeling like I got hit by a truck.



I debating on getting it but I stay away from posts people now so not sure its needed.


----------



## fooferdoggie

citypix said:


> Removing my own appendix. There’s a good YouTube vid on that.



I expect most antivaxxers need to do such things since medicine is evil and all.


----------



## fooferdoggie

well this was supposed to be my lunch. but I guess not. we are babysitting and my bike is in the shop so I cant go get anything.


----------



## shadow puppet

Since it's in the high 80's here in SoCal, I'm about to give the Labrador kid a bath.  Which means I'm getting a bath.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I won a burley trailer doing a survey so now my granddaughter as a choice of rides what other 4 year old has a choice of rides?


----------



## ericwn

fooferdoggie said:


> I won a burley trailer doing a survey so now my granddaughter as a choice of rides what other 4 year old has a choice of rides?
> View attachment 9764
> 
> View attachment 9765




And quite the interesting ebike tandem you have there too! 

We have a Radwagon for the daycare runs and other fun activities but I thought about getting a Burley initially as well. Enjoy!


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericwn said:


> And quite the interesting ebike tandem you have there too!
> 
> We have a Radwagon for the daycare runs and other fun activities but I thought about getting a Burley initially as well. Enjoy!



we bought the weehoo a few months ago used. granddaughter loves it. there I won the burley.  its lighter and easier to attach I have to change seat posts to use the weehoo and it weights a lot more but it is more maneuverable. you can go trails and such with it. we will try to teach our dog on the trailer.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Just hit 12,000 on my commuter and 6000 on our tandem in the last two days. 2 weeks shy of two years on the commuter and less then 1.5 years on the tandem. I ride more then several people I know drive.


----------



## ericwn

fooferdoggie said:


> Just hit 12,000 on my commuter and 6000 on our tandem in the last two days. 2 weeks shy of two years on the commuter and less then 1.5 years on the tandem. I ride more then several people I know drive.
> View attachment 9795View attachment 9796View attachment 9797




Respect! That’s some awesome distances!
I just clocked 1300km since getting the ebike in August, but I won’t ride much in the Canadian winter.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericwn said:


> Respect! That’s some awesome distances!
> I just clocked 1300km since getting the ebike in August, but I won’t ride much in the Canadian winter.



ya that will suck I ride as long as no snow or ice is on the road. that was two days last year. cold really is not a issue I am working hard enough to keep. warm. this year I have been overheating more.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I'm on an interview call now with a potential new boss.  I despise interviews.  90 minutes of this.


----------



## Pumbaa

MEJHarrison said:


> I'm on an interview call now with a potential new boss.  I despise interviews.  90 minutes of this.



Thoughts and prayers. Good hunting!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MEJHarrison said:


> I'm on an interview call now with a potential new boss.  I despise interviews.  90 minutes of this.



The very best of luck.


----------



## shadow puppet

Running around today and tomorrow getting groceries, appointments & errands done before my right hand & wrist surgery on Friday.  I won't be able to drive for several weeks so getting as much done as I can.  I feel like I'm treading water in nerves and anxiety.  I truly hate hospitals but the team at UCLA for my left hand surgery last June were pretty amazing so hoping it goes as well this time.

@MEJHarrison -  sending you all the positive vibes I can muster!


----------



## MEJHarrison

We have another one at 3 tomorrow.  So far I like this guy, but he's clearly nervous.  He's giving 5-minute answers when 30-seconds would get the job done.  His introduction probably went for 15-20 minutes.  Still, better to get long answers than short answers.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Other than him being nervous and going on and on, I liked the guy.  On a positive note, if we hire this guy, 50% of team will be something other than white male.  I think we're currently 6-5 in favor of white males. I like working for a place that its so diverse.


----------



## User.191

Hrafn said:


> and I'm feeling like I got hit by a truck.



So that's what I felt as I turned left while yawning...

Ooops...


----------



## Thomas Veil

januarydrive7 said:


> Primarily on the automated discovery, synthesis, and testing of novel pharmaceuticals.  There's also decent chunk on compiler theory for a programmable electrowetting-on-dialectric backend.



Oh yeah. My old job.


----------



## Herdfan

After 3 LONG days using the last of the nice weather for a while, I am going to do as little as possible.


----------



## Alli

This afternoon I am going for a mani/pedi. For me that will mark the start of the Thanksgiving holiday. Sunday we’ll head over to Mum’s and gradually meet up with the rest of the family.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Among other things, I have been perusing coffee sites.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent some time this afternoon watching and photographing the Hooded Mergansers on the lake, and then more time figuring out a new strategy for sorting through and choosing the best images out of so many,  and discarding the rest.    Also multitasked while doing the part which involved the computer, as I decided it would be a good idea to do a couple of loads of laundry and get that out of the way before the weekend, too.   Tomorrow I have my usual three-year regular checkup at my ophthalmologist in the afternoon, where I'll learn if the cataract growing on one eye has grown much (ripened)  and if my vision in general has deteriorated much.   I'll be glad to get the eye appointment over and done, as I hate the part where my pupils are dilated!


----------



## fooferdoggie

we rode a mile in the cold rain for our granddaughters birthday. it was a blast she really enjoyed her stuff. the suction cup things were a big hit with everyone. we gave her this foam chair but it was I the garage and cold and who knows how long it owl take the be full size. it was funny to watch it look strange. so she wont get to enjoy it till tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered coffee, (Ethiopian coffee and coffee from El Salvador), my fish order was delivered, and I phoned the French bakery to put bread aside for me tomorrow.


----------



## Citysnaps

Thinking about doing an unboxing set of photos of an IMSAI 8080 computer that I've had stored in a box underneath different houses I've lived in over the years.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent some time this morning shooting the Hooded Mergansers who have finally realized that the area in front of my deck plus near the pier can result in some pretty good fishing.   I hadn't even made my coffee yet, but when I saw them out there, grabbed the camera, slipped the Bazooka (200-600mm) on it, and stepped out on the deck in my pajamas.   LOL!   Wasn't going to miss this opportunity!   One reason for shooting early today rather than just waiting until later is that these guys are unpredictable and they might not be around later.    In addition, this afternoon I have a routine eye exam/checkup at my ophthalmologist's, so my eyes will be messed up for a while until the pupils get back to normal after being dilated.   Not a good time to be trying to take photos!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Spent some time this morning shooting the Hooded Mergansers who have finally realized that the area in front of my deck plus near the pier can result in some pretty good fishing.   I hadn't even made my coffee yet, but when I saw them out there, grabbed the camera, slipped the Bazooka (200-600mm) on it, and stepped out on the deck in my pajamas.   LOL!   Wasn't going to miss this opportunity!   One reason for shooting early today rather than just waiting until later is that these guys are unpredictable and they might not be around later.    In addition, this afternoon I have a routine eye exam/checkup at my ophthalmologist's, so my eyes will be messed up for a while until the pupils get back to normal after being dilated.   Not a good time to be trying to take photos!




The very best of luck with your ophthalmologist's appointment - hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ran around paying a few bills this afternoon; bought some beer (and crisps), and, also collected my organic milk (and cream), which is kept for me each week; other purchases included lemons, grapefruit, and oranges, and an avocado or two.

In addition, on a fleeting visit to my pharmacy, I made enquiries about both the flu jab, and the booster vaccine.


----------



## Pumbaa

My Apple Pencil (2nd gen.) had been missing for months, thought it was lost forever as I had searched for it countless times in every even remotely plausible location (and then some). I just assumed/feared it had decided to liberate itself and escaped from my bag somewhere on the go. Well, today I found out that I was wrong. Couldn’t be happier! I love being wrong!

Quite remarkable actually: It was neither in the first place I’d look nor in the last place I’d look. It was in a place where I’d never consider looking for it at all… It was in the cupboard over the washing machine (in the bathroom). Makes no sense at all. It shouldn’t have been there. And even if it was there, I should have spotted it within a week or so. Weird.

Ah, well, just happy I found it before wasting money on a new one. 

UPS on the other hand decided to go from _“11/19/2021 5:11 A.M.  Out For Delivery” _to _“11/19/2021 7:20 P.M.  Delivery will be delayed by one business day.”_, and that the new estimated delivery is _“Tuesday, November 23, by End of Day”. _What the frell happened to Monday?


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> The very best of luck with your ophthalmologist's appointment - hope everything goes well for you.



Thanks!  All is well, and my prescription has changed very little so that I don't need to bother getting new lenses this time around, which fine with me.   I'd rather spend money on camera lenses than eyeglass lenses!   LOL!    Cataracts are still very small and growing slowly so that isn't something about which to worry for a while yet, thank goodness.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!  All is well, and my prescription has changed very little so that I don't need to bother getting new lenses this time around, which fine with me.   I'd rather spend money on camera lenses than eyeglass lenses!   LOL!    Cataracts are still very small and growing slowly so that isn't something about which to worry for a while yet, thank goodness.




Ah, terrific news, I'm delighted for you, and that must have been a considerable relief.


----------



## Clix Pix

Actually, since I wasn't experiencing any difficulties and the situation I had last summer with eye irritation was all cleared up, I wasn't terribly worried, except about the cataracts and how they might be ripening and growing.   My prescription changes are so minor that it isn't worth new lenses, and that is fine with me.  That's happened in the past, too, and he noted that it was a sort of pattern with me, that changes are very small and incremental.  I've been seeing this same doc for a number of years now so he's very familiar with my eyes. 

However, now due to my age and (presumably) the cataracts, I will now need to be going in on an annual basis for a checkup as opposed to the previous time frame of three, then two years.....


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> Quite remarkable actually: It was neither in the first place I’d look nor in the last place I’d look. It was in a place where I’d never consider looking for it at all… It was in the cupboard over the washing machine (in the bathroom). Makes no sense at all. It shouldn’t have been there. And even if it was there, I should have spotted it within a week or so. Weird.



I college I lost my car keys for a week.

They were found in the freezer.  Apparently I opened it to get something out, set them down inside because I must have needed 2 hands and closed it up.  I had given up and had a new one made (back in the days when car keys cost $3 vs $300+).  They were found when a friend was over and opened the freezer to get some ice and asked why there were keys in there.  

So, yeah, I get it.


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!  All is well, and my prescription has changed very little so that I don't need to bother getting new lenses this time around, which fine with me.   I'd rather spend money on camera lenses than eyeglass lenses!   LOL!    Cataracts are still very small and growing slowly so that isn't something about which to worry for a while yet, thank goodness.




Watch them.  Mine went from not being there to a big blind spot in 6 months.  

That said, after the surgery I see better than I can ever remember as I started wearing glasses in like 3rd grade.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yeah, I've been paranoid about these cataracts for a while now.......   If one took over the left eye, that wouldn't be a big thing, because the left eye is not all that great -- the right eye has always been the "strong" one, the one upon which I've depended for years.  If I lost vision in the left eye, I could manage.  if I lose vision in the right eye or begin seeing signs that the cataract is ripening and trying to take over, you bet I'd be calling the doc promptly!


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> Yeah, I've been paranoid about these cataracts for a while now.......   If one took over the left eye, that wouldn't be a big thing, because the left eye is not all that great -- the right eye has always been the "strong" one, the one upon which I've depended for years.  If I lost vision in the left eye, I could manage.  if I lose vision in the right eye or begin seeing signs that the cataract is ripening and trying to take over, you bet I'd be calling the doc promptly!




I was diagnosed at 45, which is young.  But mine were not the usual kind you see in older people.  Mine grew stripes right in the middle of my vision, where the kind that affect seniors tend to grow in from the sides.

Since I had worn contacts for 30+ years, the Dr wanted to test my eyes twice a week for a month to get a good idea what I needed.  I did quite a bit of research and brought the Dr a possible solution, an older tech multi-focal in my left eye and a new tech multi-focal in my right.  I developed cross-eye dominance at a young age from playing baseball and gold, so I wanted the old tech in my dominant eye because it was better for distance.  Then I wanted the new tech in my right eye since it was better for near.  He researched it and agreed it was a valid plan.

So I now have 20/15 - 20/25 distance vision and 20/40 - 20/30 near vision.  Where it gets a bit fuzzy is arm's length.  So I played around with some readers and ended up with a +.75 for my left eye and +.50 for my right.  Only really need them for computer work.  Which is kind of ironic because that is where I started noticing the problem in the first place.


----------



## Clix Pix

Both my parents had cataracts and when I began developing them a few years ago in my early 70s it wasn't a huge surprise.  I wear glasses, not contacts, but years ago I did wear contacts for a while until I moved to the DC area and allergies started creating issues to the point where the contacts were uncomfortable most of the time.  This was back in the days when they were the hard lenses, not the soft lenses. 

I sometimes use drugstore reading glasses around here, especially for reading in bed at night.  Occasionally I've used them at the computer, too, as they do seem to be the right distance for that and it saves trying to find just the right spot with my progressive lenses.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Bought a new Tablet.
Settling in, installing software, customizing etc.
Reorganizing my music collection, sorting, tagging etc.


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> Bought a new Tablet.
> Settling in, installing software, customizing etc.
> Reorganizing my music collection, sorting, tagging etc.




What did you get?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bought some sparkling mineral water and collected the bread (a campagne baguette and rye bread) that had been kept for me in the French bakery.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

ericwn said:


> What did you get?



Lenovo Yoga Smart Tab.

It was important to NOT have the Apple type of "garden wall".

What works with the mobile in my case doesn't work with PCs and Tablets. Here I need freedom.


----------



## Alli

I stayed in bed well past 9 this morning. Just because I could.

Only thing on my agenda today is packing so that we can head to my mother’s place tomorrow.


----------



## Clix Pix

Haven't done much yet today -- did shoot a few photos of the Hooded Mergansers, who were again frolicking and fishing in front of my deck and around the area of the pier.   Later will probably go to the library to pick up three books which are being held for me and to return the four that I've read.


----------



## Hrafn

Booster shots for 3/4 in the house.  My youngest isn’t old enough for the 3rd yet.


----------



## Thomas Veil

fooferdoggie said:


> View attachment 9741




They have penicillin for that now. 

Seriously, that sucks. 

As for me, I was watching Ohio State-Michigan State until the score got so lopsided it was a snooze fest. I don't know why they didn't pull CJ Stroud. It was getting embarrassing. Plus, Meeeeshigan is next week.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> As for me, I was watching Ohio State-Michigan State until the score got so lopsided it was a snooze fest. I don't know why they didn't pull CJ Stroud. It was getting embarrassing. Plus, Meeeeshigan is next week.




I wasn't able to watch it, but as I kept checking scores, that one stunned me.  Was not expecting a blowout like that.  

However, the game I did get to watch (Oregon-Utah) certainly doesn't help OSU's strength of schedule.  

As for me today, I will be tiling the shower in the guest bath.  Hope to finish it today, at least all the tile up.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My delivery of coffee arrived safely.


----------



## Huntn

Hrafn said:


> Booster shots for 3/4 in the house.  My youngest isn’t old enough for the 3rd yet.



Got my third this last week, No noticeable side effects.


----------



## Clix Pix

I've been doing a lot of shooting this past week and today I really need to sit down and cull the files so that I can discard the images I won't be doing anything with and set aside the images that I will edit at some point even if not right now, etc.    I tend to skip the culling, which really should be done BEFORE I even think about editing anything, but often after shooting I tend to quickly skim through images, find a few that I edit immediately and then the file sits there filled with many images which will never see the light of day and this takes up valuable storage space in my external SSDs and archival drives.


----------



## lizkat

Celebrating a very smooth port of my cellphone number from one carrier to another (in the end, after a rough patch during some of the preparations, involving conversations with 9 AT&T reps over the course of five hours, yeah) after taking my line from  an AT&T postpaid to an AT&T prepaid and finally to an existing T-mobile postpaid setup.

Turns out that there is no normal course of communications whatsoever between AT&T postpaid and prepaid account systems, even if the phone number and gear involved are one and the same.    Idiotic.   Truly idiotic.  Also at least their prepaid back-end system is positively archaic,  I think those poor souls must actually still be looking at green screens hooked up to machines running at 12MHz.

The last bit, though, the actual porting request and its fulfillment, occurred in less than one minute during a three-way conversation among myself and both carriers.  Sometimes porting can take a month but I was careful to ensure there was no reason to delay, which can happen over need to issue a final partial-month bill for a postpaid setup.  Hence my transition to prepaid for a month and then to the T-mobile postpaid.   Party time! 

And I'm saving about $35 a month over my AT&T postpaid plan with much better customer service.  I know this from having established the T-mobile setup a while ago with a temporary number.   So now the budget supports some high end popcorn with the movies...   and Netflix can quit wondering if I'm going to bail just because I watch more HBO Max these days than Netflix originals or Spanish telenovela series.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I'm an in the process of ordering presents for the grandkids...then sending on their lists (sans what we bought them) to other relatives.


----------



## januarydrive7

Thomas Veil said:


> Oh yeah. My old job.



Digital microfluidics or pharma-synthesis?


----------



## Eric

januarydrive7 said:


> Digital microfluidics or pharma-synthesis?



Got mail from a funeral home offering their services, shit gets real when you turn 55.


----------



## lizkat

citypix said:


> Thinking about doing an unboxing set of photos of an IMSAI 8080 computer that I've had stored in a box underneath different houses I've lived in over the years.




I've been thinking about unboxing some gizmo that came in a box the size of a basketball that supposedly hooked up to one or both of the RS-422 ports on a Mac512k and provided extended functionality...   that gizmo and I are both so old now that I can't even remember whether the "extra function" was for better telecomms or external storage options. 

So I just laugh every time I look at that box now and move it out of my way while cleaning closets.

See I was monumentally busy at work downstate when the package arrived, so I just tossed it in the car and brought it up here and put it in the spare bedroom since that was one of the few rooms not being gutted for renovation....

Meanwhile about six weeks after I had bought that thing,  Apple pre-launched the MacPlus with the then wondrous DB-25 SCSI port, so of course I went out and looked at the odometer of my rat car and figured it was good for at least another 100k miles,  so I went for the MacPlus and never even opened that box of capability-extender I'd bought for the 512k Mac.   Of course I spent the next four or five years learning how to curse in eventually fluent SCSI-voodoo.     Well at least the rat car I was banking on did last me to the 245k mark, so there's that.

If I do unearth that gizmo next spring when I'm deep-cleaning again,  I'll open the thing and post the pics!


----------



## Thomas Veil

januarydrive7 said:


> Digital microfluidics or pharma-synthesis?



Yes.


----------



## Edd

I’m down in the Hudson Valley area of New York for a few days. We met up with my MIL at an Airbnb to spend Thanksgiving at a halfway point between our homes. Seems nice here.


----------



## Cmaier

Edd said:


> I’m down in the Hudson Valley area of New York for a few days. We met up with my MIL at an Airbnb to spend Thanksgiving at a halfway point between our homes. Seems nice here.



I grew up there.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> I grew up there.




I got a start on that there too.  Living on a tiny Hudson Valley farm.  I was a little kid in heaven on earth for sure! It was in the 1940s and we didn't even have running water in the house for the first while that we lived there.   My mom surely had somewhat different views of that time,  but even she liked it a lot better once my dad ran a spring line down to a reservoir and put a pump in at the kitchen sink. 

We moved to Maryland for awhile after that for his work, and so living along an inlet off the Chesapeake Bay was also wonderful,  but the little farm near the Hudson remains strong in my memory as a place of great fun and freedom to explore.  Only rules up there once my chores were done were to stay out of the creek in the spring flooding times and don't wander past the next farm, which was five miles away.   "Those were the days..."


----------



## Edd

lizkat said:


> I got a start on that there too.  Living on a tiny Hudson Valley farm.  I was a little kid in heaven on earth for sure! It was in the 1940s and we didn't even have running water in the house for the first while that we lived there.   My mom surely had somewhat different views of that time,  but even she liked it a lot better once my dad ran a spring line down to a reservoir and put a pump in at the kitchen sink.
> 
> We moved to Maryland for awhile after that for his work, and so living along an inlet off the Chesapeake Bay was also wonderful,  but the little farm near the Hudson remains strong in my memory as a place of great fun and freedom to explore.  Only rules up there once my chores were done were to stay out of the creek in the spring flooding times and don't wander past the next farm, which was five miles away.   "Those were the days..."



Are you saying you lived here in the 1940s?


----------



## Edd

Cmaier said:


> I grew up there.



Ever eat at a place called Shadows on the Hudson in Poughkeepsie? Considering doing Thanksgiving dinner there.


----------



## januarydrive7

Thomas Veil said:


> Yes.



Fascinating


----------



## Cmaier

Edd said:


> Ever eat at a place called Shadows on the Hudson in Poughkeepsie? Considering doing Thanksgiving dinner there.




Nope. I didn’t spend much time up there. I lived further down the thruway (Monroe), then went to college north of there (Troy).


----------



## Thomas Veil

januarydrive7 said:


> Fascinating




Indeed.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> Are you saying you lived here in the 1940s?



Yep, up in Columbia County, which back then was all farms.  It's still relatively sparsely populated, something like 63k people live in that county now, about 130 per square mile.   Back then there were far fewer, I mean there were maybe 100 people in the whole nearest hamlet, Claverack --which even now only has a population of around a thousand people.


----------



## Cmaier

lizkat said:


> Yep, up in Columbia County, which back then was all farms.  It's still relatively sparsely populated, something like 63k people live in that county now, about 130 per square mile.   Back then there were far fewer, I mean there were maybe 100 people in the whole nearest hamlet, Claverack --which even now only has a population of around a thousand people.




I never even heard of Columbia county despite living 16 years in Orange County and 8 years in Rensselaer County.  Good stumping.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’ll be calling my bank. Yesterday I got an automated call purporting to be from its CC fraud prevention department about “suspicious activity”. When I returned _that_ call I got another automated system that asked me to verify various bits of information. I’m not comfortable with that. I want to talk to a human at a number that I know is really my bank. 

After that, I’m having two of my grandkids over for a day-long _Gotham_ marathon.


----------



## Alli

The whole gang is now in Florida. Tomorrow I’ll finally see my nephews, who are getting a few hours off work for Thanksgiving. It’s bloody cold here though! Definitely warmer at home. Today we’ve scoped out two restaurants, one for lunch and one for dinner. When we said goodnight to the kids last night, my daughter still wasn’t sure if she was supposed to be working today or not, but she planned on working at least until lunch.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> I’ll be calling my bank. Yesterday I got an automated call purporting to be from its CC fraud prevention department about “suspicious activity”. When I returned _that_ call I got another automated system that asked me to verify various bits of information. I’m not comfortable with that. I want to talk to a human at a number that I know is really my bank.
> 
> After that, I’m having two of my grandkids over for a day-long _Gotham_ marathon.



Good call, your safest option is always to call the number on the back of the card. I've had to consult with a few banks and they always make us go through their training, they all say you should always call the bank directly (not by a number given in a recording) to confirm anything questionable like this.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well it _could_ be correct. Yesterday I purchased a _bunch_ of Christmas presents from a variety of places within the span of an hour. My purchases are usually one-off, so that could’ve triggered something. 

But the 800 number they gave me is not the one on the card, and when I Googled the number online I got conflicting info on whether it was a scam. So yeah, best to call _them_. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Update: the call was legit. One vendor tried to put the transaction through twice and the first one was declined. Probably a glitch. That resulted in my card being locked and the transactions I made after that being declined as well.  But the gentleman I spoke to reset my card so it’s all good.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> I never even heard of Columbia county despite living 16 years in Orange County and 8 years in Rensselaer County.  Good stumping.




Yah,  for someone who ended up in NYC for 35 years, with forays to SF and Chicago,  I have ended up in retirement almost at midpoint between the two hangouts of my infancy and early childhood.  Both of those were in still pretty rural counties and about 100 miles apart.  "Small world with detours."  I like the weather in the Catskills better on balance, I think.  Not so hot in summer as over in the Hudson valley can get,  and as the old joke goes about mountain weather anywhere, "if you don't like it, wait 20 minutes."

[ Orange County was part of my beat when I was commuting to the Catskills (at first on weekends and later less often when telecommuting became more feasible),  although I took the Palisades and Rte 6 to 17 instead of the Thruway...  it's possible I had a reserved table in the Chester McD's  since my habit was to skip supper in NYC on Friday, take a nap for awhile, then fish my car out of the garage quite late in the evening to dodge all that earlier outbound traffic on the GW bridge.  So it was either grab something to eat in Chester or starve until I got pretty far into the Catskills along 17,  and that seemed to my stomach like a long haul from lunchtime for sure.]

Today what's up for me is taking advantage of a gorgeously sunny day to finish up some yardwork before next early snowfall.  It's cold and crisp and fine out there, and reminds me that despite how short the days are now, when a sunny one comes along, it's a thing to be treasured!


----------



## Huntn

Eric said:


> Got mail from a funeral home offering their services, shit gets real when you turn 55.



My Dad is 93 and it feels like he is in _waiting to die_ mode. At some point it has to weigh on you a bit. He seems to be reconciled with the situation, and I and my 2 brothers feel helpless to do anything about it, because we are helpless. Have offered to have him stay at a senior facility nearby, but he‘d rather stay in Florida.


----------



## Renzatic

Ulenspiegel said:


> It was important to NOT have the Apple type of "garden wall".


----------



## Eric

Huntn said:


> My Dad is 93 and it feels like he is in _waiting to die_ mode. At some point it has to weigh on you a bit. He seems to be reconciled with the situation, and I and my 2 brothers feel helpless to do anything about it, because we are helpless. Have offered to have him stay at a senior facility nearby, but he‘d rather stay in Florida.



I had the same situation with my mother, in the end she conceded to the assisted living facility but it wasn't without a struggle. Personally, I am really open to the idea when I get older, they basically take care of all your needs and it takes all the burden off of family, which can put a ton of stress on everyone involved. 

However, I do get the other side of that, it's your home and independence (whether you really are capable or not) that's being taken from you and if there's family willing to take care of the aging parent it's an ideal situation.


----------



## thekev

Eric said:


> Good call, your safest option is always to call the number on the back of the card. I've had to consult with a few banks and they always make us go through their training, they all say you should always call the bank directly (not by a number given in a recording) to confirm anything questionable like this.




I sometimes question how much I really trust my bank, given that the big banks have all been involved in some sort of scam. When I looked around for a credit union, the ones I found were also garbage, so that didn't help. Most of the local banks were bought out or went under somewhere around 2008-2009.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> My Dad is 93 and it feels like he is in _waiting to die_ mode. At some point it has to weigh on you a bit. He seems to be reconciled with the situation, and I and my 2 brothers feel helpless to do anything about it, because we are helpless. Have offered to have him stay at a senior facility nearby, but he‘d rather stay in Florida.






Eric said:


> I had the same situation with my mother, in the end she conceded to the assisted living facility but it wasn't without a struggle. Personally, I am really open to the idea when I get older, they basically take care of all your needs and it takes all the burden off of family, which can put a ton of stress on everyone involved.
> 
> However, I do get the other side of that, it's your home and independence (whether you really are capable or not) that's being taken from you and if there's family willing to take care of the aging parent it's an ideal situation.



There must be something between these two extremes: There should be provision for something which is neither a senior facility (personally, I'd rather a pillow over my face, a bullet in the head, or the Roman exit, rather than spend my remaining days in a senior facility) nor weighs impossibly heavily on family in terms of the ineviatble demands, physical, mental, psychological and emotional, that total care can require.

The ideal is some sort of state support or assistance which allows the senior to remain relatively independent and in their own home for as long as possible, while also allowing for family to give what support they feel able to give.

We were fortunate when caring for my mother on a number of grounds; firstly, that we had sufficient means to pay for the sort of private care that the wonderful Filipina carer was able to provide, and secondly, that we were also able to call upon state support in the form of stuff such as respite care, GP care, and three visits daily from state funded bodies to help wash and care for my mother.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Did some local shopping (my organic milk, and cream, biscuits, plus some fruit - lemons, grapefuit, oranges and marmalade) and paid some bills.


----------



## Huntn

Prepping TDay Dinner, basting Cornish hens every 20 min.



Scepticalscribe said:


> There must be something between these two extremes: There should be provision for something which is neither a senior facility (personally, I'd rather a pillow over my face, a bullet in the head, or the Roman exit, rather than spend my remaining days in a senior facility) nor weighs impossibly heavily on family in terms of the ineviatble demands, physical, mental, psychological and emotional, that total care can require.
> 
> The ideal is some sort of state support or assistance which allows the senior to remain relatively independent and in their own home for as long as possible, while also allowing for family to give what support they feel able for.
> 
> We were fortunate when caring for my mother on a number of grounds; firstly, that we had sufficient means to pay for the sort of private care that the wonderful Filipina carer was able to provide, and secondly, that we were also able to call upon state support in the form of stuff such as respite care, and three visits daily from state funded bodies to help wash and care for my mother.



The reason that no one has volunteered to take my Dad in is because he has always been disagreeable sometimes extremely, and personally has been at odds with my wife for 40 years.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> There must be something between these two extremes: There should be provision for something which is neither a senior facility (personally, I'd rather a pillow over my face, a bullet in the head, or the Roman exit, rather than spend my remaining days in a senior facility) nor weighs impossibly heavily on family in terms of the ineviatble demands, physical, mental, psychological and emotional, that total care can require.
> 
> The ideal is some sort of state support or assistance which allows the senior to remain relatively independent and in their own home for as long as possible, while also allowing for family to give what support they feel able for.
> 
> We were fortunate when caring for my mother on a number of grounds; firstly, that we had sufficient means to pay for the sort of private care that the wonderful Filipina carer was able to provide, and secondly, that we were also able to call upon state support in the form of stuff such as respite care, and three visits daily from state funded bodies to help wash and care for my mother.



Convenient if you have the means for all of that. We certainly did not, we had zero support from the state and tapped all of her funds and ended up putting in our own to pay for her palliative and hospice care.

The way I see it is that she had the family around most of the time and when they couldn't be, support from the facility, she needed full time care and was on an IV, etc. the entire time. It's also opened my eyes to how much of a burden it can be on one's family, I will never do that to my children.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I think that this is - yet another - of the enormous cultural differences (re what is considered appropriate re the role of the state, and takes in stuff such as the publicly funded provision of health care) between the US and parts of Europe.

Because we were what would be considered middle class, yes, we were in a position to fund the sort of private care the wonderful Filipina carer provided (she was with us for six years).

But, and however, - and irrespective of social class, or income - the state provided two weeks of full respite care per year (which allowed family and/or other carers a break), weekly (at least) visits from district nurses, and other medical professionals as needed, full GP services, my mother's (very extensive) medication was completely funded, three visits a day from a body that was sub-contracted by the state to provide home help (assisting with meds, home care - dressing, bathroom/restroom visits, washing, feeding, meals, - although the carer, who knew my mother's preferences and could persuade her to eat, took care of much of that in latter years, assisted by the state carers as needed) and so on.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> I think that this is - yet another - of the enormous cultural differences (re what is considered appropriate re the role of the state, and takes in stuff such as the publicly funded provision of health care) between the US and parts of Europe.
> 
> Because we were what would be considered middle class, yes, we were in a position to fund the sort of private care the wonderful Filipina carer provided (she was with us for six years).
> 
> But, and however, - and irrespective of social class, or income - the state provided two weeks of full respite care per year (which allowed family and/or other carers a break), weekly (at least) visits from district nurses, and other medical professionals as needed, full GP services, my mother's (very extensive) medication funded, three visits a day from a body that was sub-contracted by the state to provide home help (assisting with meds, home care - dressing, bathroom/restroom visits, washing, feeding, meals, - although the carer, who knew my mother's preferences and could persuade her to eat, took care of that in latter years) and so on.



Our healthcare system is built on, and around, profit and as long as that's the case it will always favor those who are well off unfortunately. I know a lot of people who have had to deal with socialized healthcare in Europe and IMO it's worlds ahead of the US both in terms of being for the greater good of everyone and treating it as a human right. One of the many drawbacks of living in the US.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> Our healthcare system is built on, and around, profit and as long as that's the case it will always favor those who are well off unfortunately. I know a lot of people who have had to deal with socialized healthcare in Europe and IMO it's worlds ahead of the US both in terms of being for the greater good of everyone and treating it as a human right. One of the many drawbacks of living in the US.



Couldn't agree more. 

And it (the provision of publicly funded health care, or socialised healthcare) is for the greater good of everyone - and it is something that I, for one, would regard as a human right.

And - from a personal perspective - this 'socialised' medicine allowed us to keep my mother at home, where she was far happier, comfortable, and content, without imposing an impossible burden of care on the immediate family, and without having to admit her to a home, which would have distressed her beyond words.


----------



## ericwn

Had the day off and spend a few hours getting a document certified at the German consulate in Toronto. A grey day with plenty rain in the air. Got some shawarma for the family for lunch and spent quality time with the kids who are both suffering from a cold.


----------



## fooferdoggie

eating tacos with a spoon since I cant eat the tortillas not a bad meal really. better then plain turkey. saves a lot of calories too.


----------



## lizkat

Restoring selective books to the downloads from my Apple Books library on just one of my iOS devices, which decided to celebrate the run-up to Thanksgiving by conveniently abandoning any obligation to consult iCloud regarding metadata, highlights, notes in iCloud about my Books purchases.

After messing around with it for an hour yesterday looking to see if my settings were messed up somehow,  I finally just shut the thing down overnight after deleting the Books app and all its content.  Yeah.  The BIG HAMMER.

Today turned it back on, reinstalled the Books app, waited a few minutes et voila, the device obediently displayed all titles in my library and the complete list of my custom "collections",   with book titles properly distributed in them.   I downloaded a couple titles of current interest to make sure the highlights and notes were also showing up.    Yep, everything had become normal again.

Go figure.  It's like a gang of stray electrons came along into my iPad like post-Halloween gremlins bearing light sabres and shouting"Yeah see that thing over there? Kill it!"

 So now it's just about re-downloading the handful of books I really wanted to have on there at present.  I'll fill in the other usual suspects later.  What a weird experience, and it's not the first time either, just a different device.    Last time around I think it was an iPhone SE whose Books metadata took a hit from some iCloud hiccup.  I keep checking Apple's terms to ensure I'm not over the allowed number of computers and mobile devices.  I'm not...

So endeth the Thanksgiving / Indigenous People's Day lesson.    Always just use the BIG HAMMER when dealing with Books issues. 

Meanwhile talked to family for a virtual holiday get-together...  and made for myself "all the trimmings but no turkey" as usual.  I love pan stuffing...

Hope everyone celebrating is enjoying the day and the football if that's on the  menu..   Cheers!


----------



## Alli

Had a fabulous day with my family. So nice to be able to spend time with both my kids. We still have a few more days to enjoy each other’s company, and go home on Sunday.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My fish delivery has just arrived safely.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Have not slept a bit, so trying to get some rest. Whilst waiting for deliveries, a Lenovo sleeve for my tab. USB Cable (3 m) etc.


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> Have not slept a bit, so trying to get some rest. Whilst waiting for deliveries, a Lenovo sleeve for my tab. USB Cable (3 m) etc.




I’m with you on the not sleeping front.


----------



## Alli

We’re going back to my brother’s today to enjoy leftovers from yesterday’s overindulgence. I’m going to have salad and strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## Edd

I’m 30 minutes away from starting a 4 hour drive home. And it’s raining. Will there be an accident on the Mass turnpike? The answer is yes; yes there will.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Hailstone showers threatening. 

Ugh.

Meanwhile, Happy Thanksgiving to all of Our Transatlantic Cousins.


----------



## Huntn

Eric said:


> Our healthcare system is built on, and around, profit and as long as that's the case it will always favor those who are well off unfortunately. I know a lot of people who have had to deal with socialized healthcare in Europe and IMO it's worlds ahead of the US both in terms of being for the greater good of everyone and treating it as a human right. One of the many drawbacks of living in the US.



Until about 1970 it was not based on profit in the US. You can thank Nixon (Republican )for this.








						For Profit Health Care Was Illegal Until Nixon Changed Everything
					

Prior to 1973 it was illegal in the United States to make profits from healthcare. In 1973, the Health Maintenance Organisation Act was passed,




					www.topsecretwriters.com


----------



## Huntn

Alli said:


> We’re going back to my brother’s today to enjoy leftovers from yesterday’s overindulgence. I’m going to have salad and strawberry rhubarb pie.



I absolutely love rhubarb but can’t grow it here, heat kills it.  I used to have my own plants in Minnesota and would  cook up a big pot of it to eat like east applesauce,


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> We’re going back to my brother’s today to enjoy leftovers from yesterday’s overindulgence. I’m going to have salad and strawberry rhubarb pie.






Huntn said:


> I absolutely love rhubarb but can’t grow it here, heat kills it.  I used to have my own plants in Z Minnesota and would  cook up a big pot of it to eat like east applesauce,



My mother adored rhubarb and used to make the most amazing rhubarb tarts, which were almost better than her apple tarts.

And yes, we also had rhubarb sauce, and stewed rhubarb - delicious with cream.

And, as for my mother's legendary rhubarb crumble.......it is up there with Proust's madeleines in terms of the power of evocative recall.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, don't know exactly what I WILL be doing today, but I can tell you what I will not -- and that is, going to the mall or near any stores today as the annual Black Friday madness gets underway!  People, all sated from yesterday's Thanksgiving feasting are going to be out there today snapping up "bargains" as the stores entice them with merchandise offered at various Black Friday sale prices.   I'm staying far, far away from all that....


----------



## sgtaylor5

Went to the local burger joint that is open most of the time and has the *best* breakfasts. Whoda thunk? There were two small birds in the eating area and they couldn't get out. Much discussion ensued by the regulars there on how to get them out. One of the cooks was called in and snagged them both and let them out. I've never seen anyone move so fast. OF course he was wearing those thin rubber gloves and he changed them out after.

So far, I've got one client lined up today. We'll see how the rest of the day goes.


----------



## ericwn

Clix Pix said:


> Well, don't know exactly what I WILL be doing today, but I can tell you what I will not -- and that is, going to the mall or near any stores today as the annual Black Friday madness gets underway!  People, all sated from yesterday's Thanksgiving feasting are going to be out there today snapping up "bargains" as the stores entice them with merchandise offered at various Black Friday sale prices.   I'm staying far, far away from all that....



Totally with you on this. If it can comfortably be brought to my place, I much prefer that over any boring retail stores.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing dinner.

Earlier, purchased some wine.

And, earlier still, phoned the French bakery to ask them to hold some bread (rye bread and a campagne baguette) for me tomorrow.


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> I absolutely love rhubarb but can’t grow it here, heat kills it.  I used to have my own plants in Z Minnesota and would  cook up a big pot of it to eat like east applesauce,




Rhubarb, sí, I love it, and of course it flourishes in this colder zone.

Hah, the first springtime after I'd got this place renovated enough to come up every weekend,  I'd started to spend some of Saturday afternoons with my sister's in-laws next door,  and had already grown quite fond of them.   So on a nice spring afternoon I thought to head over there for a chat, and was maybe ten feet from their driveway when a pickup truck suddenly came whipping in there.

 I paused, thinking that if they were going to have company, I'd stop in some other time...   but as the truck came to a halt, this elderly woman I'd never seen before, dressed in the kind of clothes you wear when you're doing spring cleaning, stepped out of the vehicle with a big knife in her hand.  

WTF,  I thought, unsure what to do.  Then I just laughed because I saw my sister's MIL coming out of her mudroom with another big knife in hand and a couple plastic buckets. They were just off around back to cut some rhubarb, where there was enough growing to supply an army of pie bakers.  And that's how I eventually ended up with some rhubarb plants of my own!


----------



## MEJHarrison

This being the day after Thanksgiving, I'm reminded of a fun story from high school.

It was the night before Thanksgiving and we had a wrestling match.  So I made my weight (157?) that night and did my thing.

The next day was Thanksgiving.  Being a boy in high school, and in a sport where eating is restricted, it's fair to say I enjoyed the hell out of the holidays.

Even though there was no school on Friday, our coach made us come in for practice anyway.  Since it was the day after Thanksgiving, the guys were all getting on the scale.  Everyone wanted to know how much they were going to need to work off by the following week.  So I hopped on.  In between Wednesday evening and Friday morning, I'd put on 14 pounds!  I'm pretty sure I was the big winner that day.   

Obviously, a fair chunk of that was water weight.  And I had no problems getting the weight back off in time for the next match the following week.  I don't even recall it being a struggle.  So it all ended just fine.  But I was certainly the big joke on the team for a few days.


----------



## Apple fanboy

So for the last few weeks we have been moving our warehouse to a bigger place. The 8th of November was my last day off. Since then I have been working 8-5 in the warehouse (sometimes in earlier) seven days a week. Then the usual 2-3 hours most evenings. I'm shattered. So I now have a three day weekend to enjoy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> So for the last few weeks we have been moving our warehouse to a bigger place. The 8th of November was my last day off. Since then I have been working 8-5 in the warehouse (sometimes in earlier) seven days a week. Then the usual 2-3 hours most evenings. I'm shattered. So I now have a three day weekend to enjoy.




I hope you manage to enjoy your - doubtless, well-deserved - week-end.


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> So for the last few weeks we have been moving our warehouse to a bigger place. The 8th of November was my last day off. Since then I have been working 8-5 in the warehouse (sometimes in earlier) seven days a week. Then the usual 2-3 hours most evenings. I'm shattered. So I now have a three day weekend to enjoy.




Hope you get some good rest!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Thanks. Not too much planned for the weekend. Nice to not be working tbh. I might even be awake enough for MOTD.


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Thanks. Not too much planned for the weekend. Nice to not be working tbh. I might even be awake enough for MOTD.




Message of the day?
Motto of the day?

What does MOTD mean?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> Message of the day?
> Motto of the day?
> 
> What does MOTD mean?



Match Of The Day: A flagship - it has been broadcast for over half a century on Saturday night during the football season  - programme (courtesy of the BBC's Sports Department) offering highlights and analysis of the day's football (i.e. soccer) matches.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Put up the Christmas tree last night and will be decorating it today. 

When I’m not watching Ohio State-Michigan.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> When I’m not watching Ohio State-Michigan.



Go Bucks!!!


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Message of the day?
> Motto of the day?
> 
> What does MOTD mean?



Sorry missed this. Like @Scepticalscribe says. Part of my Saturday night routine fir more years than I care to remember. Fortunately the last few years have been more enjoyable watching for my team!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Sorry missed this. Like @Scepticalscribe says. Part of my Saturday night routine fir more years than I care to remember. Fortunately the last few years have been more enjoyable watching for my team!




My mother (in the days when she had her mind and marbles) used to watch Match Of The Day, often in the company of Decent Brother and/or myself.

As did my father (a Manchester United supporter) but in another room, the study, from which he would eject me (very politely) whenever MOTD came on.  Actually, he refused to watch MOTD with anyone present - I think it allowed him to vent his emotions and frustrations without callous observations from the rest of us.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just back from town; collected my bread (baguette and rye bread) in the French bakery (which had been put aside in the French bakery for me, I had phoned them yesterday), and bought some aubergines (eggplant), peppers, parsley and oranges in the farmers' market.

Plus, had the battery on my watch replaced.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading newspapers, sipping coffee, browsing here, listening to music, perusing recipes for caponata, debating bestirring myself and venturing out to face a wintry Sunday.


----------



## ericwn

We got a few centimetres of snow over the night and my son and I had a little drive through the snowy landscape to grab some breakfast for the family. My little guy is picky but loves the chicken buddy burgers from the AW folks and thankfully they have great tasting organic coffee in their Canadian branches. Life is good!


----------



## BigMcGuire

Sitting in lab next to my wife who is working on recording results. My iPad Pro 11 has become indispensable as I’m using it right now with a mouse and keyboard - catching up on news, threads, etc. College wifi is pretty bad so I’m hotspotting with my iPhone.

Amazed at the lack of traffic into LA today (what normally takes 1+ hour for me on the weekends (3+ for my wife during the week) only took 45 mins this morning) - we live about 53 miles from downtown Los Angeles.

Had my first cup of McDonalds coffee in awhile - not bad.

My wife and I are debating putting up the Christmas tree and watching Home Alone with a cheese pizza tonight.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just back from town; collected my bread (baguette and rye bread) in the French bakery (which had been put aside in the French bakery for me, I had phoned them yesterday), and bought some aubergines (eggplant), peppers, parsley and oranges in the farmers' market.
> 
> Plus, had the battery on my watch replaced.



That sounds nice! There’s a bakery within walking distance of my house and I keep meaning to go but I haven’t. I will make it a point to try.

How long did it take them to replace the battery?


----------



## lizkat

ericwn said:


> We got a few centimetres of snow over the night and my son and I had a little drive through the snowy landscape to grab some breakfast for the family. My little guy is picky but loves the chicken buddy burgers from the AW folks and thankfully they have great tasting organic coffee in their Canadian branches. Life is good!




Just watched the first snowplow of the season pass by.  I'm like a little kid about first snowfall that really sticks...  love waking up to seeing snow sparkling on rooftops, trees and the ground in the early morning light for the first time in the season.     Bad luck for the deer though, they're too easy to track in a couple inches of snow that reveals their chosen paths to and from the creeks and forests at start of hunting season.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> My mother (in the days when she had her mind and marbles) used to watch Match Of The Day, often in the company of Decent Brother and/or myself.
> 
> As did my father (a Manchester United supporter) but in another room, the study, from which he would eject me (very politely) whenever MOTD came on.  Actually, he refused to watch MOTD with anyone present - I think it allowed him to vent his emotions and frustrations without callous observations from the rest of us.



In years gone by I'd watch it with my Dad or with friends when we got back from the pub. These days always alone.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

BigMcGuire said:


> That sounds nice! There’s a bakery within walking distance of my house and I keep meaning to go but I haven’t. I will make it a point to try.



That bakery - the French bakery - is brilliant.  Their breads are simply delicious (and totally natural); their sandwiches superb, their coffee excellent (their coffee machine is an impressive and almost intimidating looking large La Marzocco) and so on.

There are almost always queues, quite literally, out the door, local businesses all have (or buy) their coffees and cakes there, some of the best local restaurants (the award-winning ones) who do not bake their own bread, order bread from the French bakery, and so on.




BigMcGuire said:


> How long did it take them to replace the battery?



Surprisingly quickly; under an hour - I had been prepared to leave the watch with them, and travel in to pick it up later in the week.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Scepticalscribe said:


> That bakery - the French bakery - is brilliant.  Their breads are simply delicious (and totally natural); their sandwiches superb, their coffee excellent (their coffee machine is an impressive and almost intimidating looking large La Marzocco) and so on.
> 
> There are almost always queues, quite literally, out the door, local businesses all have (or buy) their coffees and cakes there, some of the best local restaurants (the award-winning ones) who do not bake their own bread, order bread from the French bakery, and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly quickly; under an hour - I had been prepared to leave the watch with them, and travel in to pick it up later in the week.



The best bread I had in my life was when I was in Germany on a work trip. The hotel got bread from a local bakery and … I’ve never had anything come half as close as how great that bread tasted. That will be something I will look forward to if I ever return to Europe one day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> In years gone by I'd watch it with my Dad or with friends when we got back from the pub. These days always alone.



Ah, yes, that is how it used to be.

My father wanted to be free to shout at the TV if Manchester United were screwing up, something he couldn't do if we were present, laughing unkindly at him.  

So, and this was funny, there were two TVs, in two different rooms, both showing MOTD; brother - Decent Brother - and self would often have beer and crisps; Mother rarely drank at home, but might have the remains of a glass of wine from dinner, and we chatted while watching the programme; however, my father, left his wine or whiskey in the kitchen - to be returned to - while he suffered - endured - tortures when watching MOTD (especially if Manchester United featured).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Reading newspapers, sipping coffee, browsing here, listening to music, perusing recipes for caponata, debating bestirring myself and venturing out to face a wintry Sunday.



Caponata can wait for another day or so, I think, much though I love it.

Instead, it may be potatoes dauphinoise, or the Swedish version, "Jansson's temptation/potatoes".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

BigMcGuire said:


> The best bread I had in my life was when I was in Germany on a work trip. The hotel got bread from a local bakery and … I’ve never had anything come half as close as how great that bread tasted. That will be something I will look forward to if I ever return to Europe one day.



Most (mainland) European countries - especially France, Germany and Italy - have superb bread, simply superb bread.

And one can become used to it awfully quickly.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Just watched the first snowplow of the season pass by.  I'm like a little kid about first snowfall that really sticks...  love waking up to seeing snow sparkling on rooftops, trees and the ground in the early morning light for the first time in the season.     Bad luck for the deer though, they're too easy to track in a couple inches of snow that reveals their chosen paths to and from the creeks and forests at start of hunting season.




I was hoping for a white Christmas this year, but, as usual, it doesn't look to be the case. It's another mild winter, with a couple cold days, followed by temps in the high 60's, low 70's.

...maybe it'll snow in February.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Renzatic said:


> I was hoping for a white Christmas this year, but, as usual, it doesn't look to be the case. It's another mild winter, with a couple cold days, followed by temps in the high 60's, low 70's.
> 
> ...maybe it'll snow in February.



One thing we don’t get here in Los Angeles… Going to be 85F today - and for the next handful of days.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I hate you.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I was hoping for a white Christmas this year, but, as usual, it doesn't look to be the case. It's another mild winter, with a couple cold days, followed by temps in the high 60's, low 70's.
> 
> ...maybe it'll snow in February.






BigMcGuire said:


> One thing we don’t get here in Los Angeles… Going to be 85F today - and for the next handful of days.



I'll cheerfully swap with you both.

Candidly, you can keep winter, the cold, darkness, dismal quality of light, interminably long nights, hail, sleet, snow and treacherous ice (both black and white varieties). 

Given a choice, I'd happily sleep until March.  

Instead, do, please, bring on spring.......


----------



## Edd

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'll cheerfully swap with you both.
> 
> Candidly, you can keep winter, the cold, darkness, dismal quality of light, interminably long nights, hail, sleet, snow and treacherous ice (both black and white varieties).
> 
> Given a choice, I'd happily sleep until March.
> 
> Instead, do, please, bring on spring.......



Mmm, sounds like someone needs to move to Florida. Could be your jam, especially the culture


----------



## Renzatic

BigMcGuire said:


> One thing we don’t get here in Los Angeles… Going to be 85F today - and for the next handful of days.




The chance of snow is a big tease where I live. It COULD snow. It has in the past. But WILL it snow? Probably not... 

...but maybe.

Even worse, when it does finally snow, it usually doesn't last. We got around a half inch dumped on us during the early hours of a cold February morning in 2020. It was beautiful winter wonderland for about 8 hours, then it all melted away. Didn't even give most of us enough time to make a snowman.


----------



## Renzatic

Edd said:


> Mmm, sounds like someone needs to move to Florida. Could be your jam, especially the culture




WELCOME TO FLORIDA! Home of big snakes, white trash, and Disneyworld!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd said:


> Mmm, sounds like someone needs to move to Florida. Could be your jam, especially the culture




Not Florida, no, never.

And this is not just a profound and very pronounced allergy to The Deep South (historically, culturally, politically),....

While I like sunshine, I also like culture, fine wines, and antiquities, ancient cities, and good cuisine and liberal politics. 

Now, southern France, or Spain, or Italy, or Greece, all come to mind.  I'll not deny that parts of the Balkans attract, as well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> WELCOME TO FLORIDA! Home of big snakes, white trash, and Disneyworld!




Actually, you expressed it far better than I did.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, you expressed it far better than I did.




Verily, it is a land of wonder and excitement. Also meth.



> And this is not just a profound and very pronounced allergy to The Deep South (historically, politically, culturally)....




Florida isn't quite the Deep South. It's very much it's own thing, similar to in some ways, but ultimately separate from the rest of the South.


----------



## Edd

Scepticalscribe said:


> Not Florida, no, never.
> 
> And this is not just a profound and very pronounced allergy to The Deep South (historically, politically, culturally)....
> 
> While I like sunshine, I also like culture, fine wines, and antiquities, ancient cities, and good cuisine and liberal politics.
> 
> Now, southern France, or Spain, or Italy, or Greece, all come to mind.  I'll not deny that parts of the Balkans attract, as well.



Hey, I’ve lived there twice in my life, and everyone has to take a turn. Do your time! 

You can’t hate Florida in the proper way that I do without experiencing it up close. Sorry to break the news but…you’ll love the weather???


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> Hey, I’ve lived there twice in my life, and everyone has to take a turn. Do your time!
> 
> You can’t hate Florida in the proper way that I do without experiencing it up close. Sorry to break the news but…you’ll love the weather???




I've done half my time then, living there in a time I only dimly remember in the early 1940s.   I remember palm trees in the yard, and entertaining my mother (big maybe) out on the sunporch by shaking a fine set of maracas that my dad brought up from Venezuela when he was on leave once.    My mom and I had moved to Florida to be closer to Venezuela,  where my dad was earlier working for an oilco and later on helping the US Army build runways and roads to ensure transport of petroleum for the war effort. 

My parents had honeymooned in Venezuela, then he stayed for his work and  US Army service, and she lived there until it was almost literally time for me to be born, at which point she did manage to get back to upstate NY.  But then she and I moved down to Florida to make reunions with my dad during the war a little more feasible.   My sister was born in Florida, but my mom didn't want to remain there when she became pregnant again, and so we moved back to upstate NY awhile before the eldest of my brothers was born.   As it happened the war was then ending,  and then we got the little farm over in the Hudson Valley after my dad could leave service, get back to the States and settle us in to the first place that was really "home" aside from the homes of our grandparents.

And I ain't doin' the other half of my "required residencies to dislike Florida" if one round of that wasn't enough.   Forget the politics, it's that as an adult, I can't take the hot weather.  Even in most of the photos taken of me in Florida, I'm wearing just about nothing, and that fact was not lost on me as I grew older and was shown the photo albums of those times.   I have not ever been back there, even though in my young adulthood I was curious to see how much it had changed from the 1940s.


----------



## ronntaylor

Being especially lazy this Sunday. A bit of reading. Some email catching up. And helping a nephew with his college essay. That last bit was a shocker as he's been a bit distant lately. We figure he's angling to get hubby involved since he's an academic and at one point worked for a cram school and specialized in college prep.

Probably will binge watch a bit later. We've finished Foundation, Seasons 1-3 of Kim's Convenience, and restarted Hulu and watched Dopesick in ~24 hours. Definitely taking a long-ish walk around the colleges later. Nice weather to do it and we have every day so far this week.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Forget the politics, it's that as an adult, I can't take the hot weather.




That's just cuz you're a damn yankee.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> That's just cuz you're a damn yankee.




Well somewhere in my blood are the genes of some folks from Kentucky and Colorado.   They weren't Yankees,  but they did end up in NYS.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Well somewhere in my blood are the genes of some folks from Kentucky and Colorado.   They weren't Yankees,  but they did end up in NYS.




Some? Ain't no some! Either you's yankee, or you isn't!


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Some? Ain't no some! Either you's yankee, or you isn't!




Love often conquers all else for at least awhile.  And then comes the further magic of the next generations.  

The chances of love conquering all never ends as long as we're not so stupid as to fall out of love with the very idea of life on earth. 

Of course the possibility of that crosses my mind.   I find myself skipping the news on weekends more often lately.   Give my rose colored glasses a chance to get de-fogged from all the steam heat that social media and click-seeking for-profit mainstream and fringe media manage to raise up.


----------



## Alli

Drove home today. Lots of traffic along I-10, but it moved pretty fast. It was nice to be away, but it’s wonderful to be home.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Another lazy day here as I was off work. Back tomorrow though. Did an hour earlier. Might do some more later. See how I feel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Another lazy day here as I was off work. Back tomorrow though. Did an hour earlier. Might do some more later. See how I feel.




Hope you enjoyed your (doubtless exceptionally well deserved) weekend break.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hope you enjoyed your (doubtless exceptionally well deserved) weekend break.



Indeed I did. Didn’t get much done, but that’s fine. I needed a lazy one. Did a bit of work this evening. So at least I’m not heading into a shit show. 
I have Friday and Monday booked off as well.


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> Florida isn't quite the Deep South. It's very much it's own thing, similar to in some ways, but ultimately separate from the rest of the South.




North Florida, along the Georgia/Alabama line is more Deep South, but yeah once you get south of I-10, it is like being in a separate state.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatting with Decent Brother for around an hour.


----------



## lizkat

Busy sulking that it's just gone past sunset at 4:29pm.  Ugh!     But this what Advent calendars are for, I guess.  Having fun with the online one I got from Jacquie Lawson's site this year, fooling around with the decorations and games so far but as of tomorrow,  the first of the all the December day surprises will unlock.   I'm thinking to wait until sunset to discover each day's offering, take my mind off the fact that the days are so damn short now. It's like the Sun is a fizzling space shot, seeming to trace an arc that barely makes it off the horizon before settling behind a hill that makes the apparent "sunset" even earlier than the real thing.  A blessing in summer, I remind myself...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Busy sulking that it's just gone past sunset at 4:29pm.  Ugh!     But this what Advent calendars are for, I guess.  Having fun with the online one I got from Jacquie Lawson's site this year, fooling around with the decorations and games so far but as of tomorrow,  the first of the all the December day surprises will unlock.   I'm thinking to wait until sunset to discover each day's offering, take my mind off the fact that the days are so damn short now. It's like the Sun is a fizzling space shot, seeming to trace an arc that barely makes it off the horizon before settling behind a hill that makes the apparent "sunset" even earlier than the real thing.  A blessing in summer, I remind myself...




I share such sulks.

And understand them utterly.

Anyway, it was raining - downpouring - here, today, all day, and so dark and dismal and dreary that I recall staring, (glaring?) grimly, with murder in my eyes, at some of the light switches at 3.29pm (15.29).

Meanwhile, outside, the greasy and very wet road was already reflecting - and refracting - squares of golden light that poured from the windows of my neighbours.

That was when I thought "clocks be damned" with their dreams of measuring time and flicked the light switches on.

Serious ugh.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> That was when I thought "clocks be damned" with their dreams of measuring time and flicked the light switches on.




I turn the lights early too, and draw the shades as well, so I don't have to be reminded I had good reason to do it.  My neighbor down the way does that too and puts the porch light on for her husband heading back from work.

Well the great thing about time is that it does keep moving, whether we're having fun or not!   But the solstice can't arrive too soon for me.  The good thing about the last days of November and first week or so of December is the sunset then is about the earliest it gets, as it actually starts setting later again before the solstice arrives.  "Every minute counts"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

"Early" defies definition at this time of year.

Really, birds (who fly south) and bears (who sleep soundly until next March) have the right idea of how best to deal with the trials, tribulations, and horrid challenges of winter.

There is what the clock says (while you think, rhetorically, are you crazy? It is only 3.30!! And all I want is light, heat, warmth...) and then, there is what that threatening, lowering, darkening, bleak charcoal sky says - which is that it is now far too dark to see, and if you dare to think of venturing out, you have taken complete leave of your senses.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The carer called by - on a fleeting and flying visit (suitably masked) - to collect some post.

We went through the post together, and I helped her complete some forms - medical stuff.

Terrific to see her, and and to see that she is in good form and her "new" (well, not so new, any longer) family are treating her well.

Bins and hailstones.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Perusing recipes.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Bins and hailstones.....



We also have t-storms popping up for parts of tomorrow's forecast when a warmer front tries to clip through here, but happily the day for taking trash bins to roadside was today.  Always a pain when a bin lid or a bin itself ends up blown off one's property and sometimes never turns up again, never mind having to bring the bins back in during a pelting hailstorm.



Scepticalscribe said:


> Perusing recipes.




Hah, recipe cards and cookbooks on my coffee table before ending up in the kitchen are are a sure sign of the change of seasons for me, and never one I resent, maybe especially at the very beginnings of meteorological winter.   In that stretch, which can be unpredictable here despite forecasting efforts,  I sometimes end up with more than enough cucumbers or lettuces,  and so end up consulting fresh-pickle recipes and experimenting with which salad greens are fine pitched into some chicken broth or a stir-fry.

Today though I've been sorting out some books to donate to the town library's fundraising event next year. I still always get too busy for that during the pre-gardening season,  and then am too lazy to rush through it as the date of the summer sale approaches.  I know there are some books I'll not revisit,  so now is a great time to do that sort of culling.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, my recipe prowling took two directions.

One was for fish: Do I desire something - a sort of broth - with an Asian flavour (that means, the world of mirin, soy, stock, chilli, ginger), or a somewhat spicy tomato, chilli, lemon and garlic dish in which to poach my fish, or the classic Belgian waterzooi (a northern European dish, root vegetables, stock, cream, egg yolk, which can be prepared with either fish - which was, after all, its ancestral, or, original version - or chicken, the modern version)?

The other was for Bami Goreng, the Indonesian/Malaysian dish with noodles, which I loved whenever I encountered a really good Indonesian restaurant that offered it; it occurred to me that as I now make a mean Nasi Goreng, that I might try my hand at, test myself with, its noodle based cousin.

And yes, nowadays, I do have both Sambal Oelek, and Kecap Manis, to hand, - and several online chefs (some of them Asian) were at pains to stress that if the desired Asian noodles proved difficult to obtain, well, linguine, or good old spaghetti, could stand in perfectly well instead.


----------



## shadow puppet

Saw my hand surgeon for my 12 day post op visit today.  Two bones removed from my wrist and two metal braces added to my thumb.  My RA deformity was pretty bad.  The implant on my index finger is a tightrope holding my thumb in place.  My surgeon is happy with my progress so far.

Don't ever get arthritis.  It's not fun but I'm grateful for good pain meds and modern medicine.





Side view:


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> Don't ever get arthritis.  It's not fun but I'm grateful for good pain meds and modern medicine.




I am just starting to feel the effects of arthritis.  It isn't so much the pain, but a general lack of strength.  They just get sore and all the strength goes away.

Not surprising as I have pretty much abused my hands since I was a teen.

Don't know what state you are in, but my wife gets some THC/CBD lotions and creams when we make trips to legal states.  It really helps.  More than I ever thought it would.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Attending an online meeting; earlier, ordered my weekly delivery of fish.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, my recipe prowling took two directions.
> 
> One was for fish: Do I desire something - a sort of broth - with an Asian flavour (that means, the world of mirin, soy, stock, chilli, ginger), or a somewhat spicy tomato, chilli, lemon and garlic dish in which to poach my fish, or the classic Belgian waterzooi (a northern European dish, root vegetables, stock, cream, egg yolk, which can be prepared with either fish - which was, after all, its ancestral, or, original version - or chicken, the modern version)?
> 
> The other was for Bami Goreng, the Indonesian/Malaysian dish with noodles, which I loved whenever I encountered a really good Indonesian restaurant that offered it; it occurred to me that as I now make a mean Nasi Goreng, that I might try my hand at, test myself with, its noodle based cousin.
> 
> And yes, nowadays, I do have both Sambal Oelek, and Kecap Manis, to hand, - and several online chefs (some of them Asian) were at pains to stress that if the desired Asian noodles proved difficult to obtain, well, linguine, or good old spaghetti, could stand in perfectly well instead.




Yummy things there! I’ve found Bami and Nasi Goreng very easy in European supermarkets. As for Sambal Olek I loved it since I first tasted it in a Chinese restaurant back in Germany but it’s nowhere to be seen in other countries when you visit Chinese restaurants. Maybe it’s a very specific product than many regions just don’t have, or like.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> Yummy things there! I’ve found Bami and Nasi Goreng very easy in European supermarkets. As for Sambal Olek I loved it since I first tasted it in a Chinese restaurant back in Germany but it’s nowhere to be seen in other countries when you visit Chinese restaurants. Maybe it’s a very specific product than many regions just don’t have, or like.




The combination of Sambal Oelek and Kecap Manis (I buy mine in an Asian store) - a recent (and welcome) discovery - offers a stunning flavour unmatched by anything I have ever encountered in any Chinese restaurant.

Then, there is the amazing (and yes, I have prepared it and it is delicious) sweet chilli sauce (courtesy of Gordon Ramsay): That recipe is chilli peppers (a few, finely chopped/diced), finely sliced (or minced) garlic, salt (generous sprinkle), sugar - also a generous dash, perhaps a half a teaspoon, or more.

These ingredients are all then mashed together in/with a pestle and mortar, to which - subsequently - are added fish sauce (2tbsp), rice wine vinegar (1 tbsp), olive oil (3 tbsp), spring onions (finely chopped), coriander (chopped), and juice of a (squeezed) lime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Prepping vegetables for dinner.

Planning some shopping.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Visited the local shop to collect the organic milk (and cream) that had been put aside for me, and are kept for me each week.

Other purchases included butter, a few oranges, several lemons, a few pink grapefruit, French onions (scallions), crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins), marmalade, (three fruit, no sugar), and a bottle of wine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pottering around and preparing a winter meal, - nice, relaxed, cooking - a soothing fish stew from Belgium, that goes by the name of waterzooi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Lashing rain outside, and it is cold and dreary and dismal and dark.

That means beer purchases will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Clix Pix

It is a bit milder and warmer today so am thinking of grabbing the camera and taking it for a walk around the boardwalk, see what I can find.....


----------



## shadow puppet

Herdfan said:


> Don't know what state you are in, but my wife gets some THC/CBD lotions and creams when we make trips to legal states.  It really helps.  More than I ever thought it would.



Thankfully, I live in a legal state.


----------



## MEJHarrison

shadow puppet said:


> Thankfully, I live in a legal state.




I live in a legal state and still can't legally indulge.  I work in health care.  We get federal dollars.  Thus, as employees, it's not "legal" for us.

That said, we don't do routine testing.  Also, while that's technically "the rules", I never really hear anyone preaching it at work.  It was a one-time speech years ago when it was legalized and never mentioned again.  If I remember correctly, the person who gave that speech to the team had no problem having a good time at my birthday party later that year.   

I just wish the feds would hurry up and pull their heads out of their asses.  Someone in government needs to own a stake in a pot farm.  Until it's putting dollars into someone's pockets, there's no reason for them to change the laws.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My fish has just been delivered, and I have phoned the French bakery to ask them to put aside bread for me tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned the German stall in the farmers' market; tomorrow will be their last day until spring, so I have asked them to put aside some vegetables and eggs.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Back from the farmers' market, where I purchased vegetables (carrots, onions, celery, leeks, garlic, spinach, kale, potatoes, parsnips), herbs (parsley and coriander), chilli peppers, aubergines, olives, tomatoes, sundried tomatoes, and some fruit - apples and golden kiwis.

Plus a jar of homemade strawberry jam.

And also organic, free range, eggs.

And I also collected my bread that had been held for me in the French bakery, rye bread, campagne baguette, and brioche.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I'm going to put up my Christmas lights today.

In the evening, I'm informed we are going to be babysitting four of the younger (under 16) grandchildren so the parents can go on a date night. I imagine that's going to mean another _Gotham_ marathon for the older ones (we're about to conclude season 2)*...and my wife will gladly handle the younger ones with board games and such.

Oh, crap, just remembered, I've got a pile of their Christmas presents sitting here. I've gotta find a good hiding place for them.

* I swear, I can’t keep track of shit anymore. We’re approaching the “winter finale”—the end of the _first half_ of season 2.

I’m getting old.


----------



## Herdfan

MEJHarrison said:


> That said, we don't do routine testing.  Also, while that's technically "the rules",




I know some companies like to claim "drug testing", but it is only pre-employment testing.  I like to call that a "stupid test".


----------



## MEJHarrison

Herdfan said:


> I know some companies like to claim "drug testing", but it is only pre-employment testing.  I like to call that a "stupid test".




I think people are tested to get the job.  Then there's always the threat of random testing.  But in my 20 years there, that's not happened.  Ever.  And rightly so for desk workers.  It's just more about they _*can*_ do it if there's a need.  Actually, I know of a situation where people were tested and people lost jobs.  But it wasn't random.  They had good reason to have them tested.

Alcohol is a big no-no as well.  Still, when we (used to) have our Charity Auction every year, there was enough alcohol auctioned off to start a small pub.  One department, every year without fail, filled a washtub with $500 worth of hard liquor.  Probably 2/3 of the things auctioned off contained wine, or was a wine trip, or just a bunch of wine on its own, or visit a winery (they're everywhere here).  Alcohol seems to be a fantastic method of raising money for charity.  Still, it was a company event.  You could win the wine.  You just couldn't pop it open during the auction.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Day two of a blissful four day weekend for me. I only did about three hours work yesterday which is good for me. But It meant I got my report done for Thursday's meeting nice and early.

So today I cleaned the oven for Mrs AFB (the self clean function takes care of some of it though). Went for a walk this afternoon. Bitterly cold wind though. Tonight I will enjoy MOTD (football highlights show), especially as my team had a great day.

Tomorrow I might give the car a good clean. A trip to a quarry on Friday has left it looking like I took it rallying.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Back from the farmers' market, where I purchased vegetables (carrots, onions, celery, leeks, garlic, spinach, kale, potatoes, parsnips), herbs (parsley and coriander), chilli peppers, aubergines, olives, tomatoes, sundried tomatoes, and some fruit - apples and golden kiwis.
> 
> Plus a jar of homemade strawberry jam.
> 
> And also organic, free range, eggs.
> 
> And I also collected my bread that had been held for me in the French bakery, rye bread, campagne baguette, and brioche.



Sun-dried tomatoes would be a personal favourite of mine on that list. Can't remember the last time I had some.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Sun-dried tomatoes would be a personal favourite of mine on that list. Can't remember the last time I had some.




Actually, these are semi-sundried tomatoes - softer and more flavoursome and juicy that the more usual version.

I had forgotten how much I like them.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, these are semi-sundried tomatoes - softer and more flavoursome and juicy that the more usual version.
> 
> I had forgotten how much I like them.



Do enjoy. I could do with a few changes to my diet. Chicken and rice again this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Do enjoy. I could do with a few changes to my diet. Chicken and rice again this evening.




Actually, last week, when collecting my bread, I swung - briefly - through the market while I waited for my watch battery to be replaced.

The olive oil stall (which also sells the sundried tomatoes) were closing up, packing up, shutting down, and they offered me (as a small gift), - most of the stuff had been packed away, a small bag - it was all that remained at the end of the day - of semi-sundried tomatoes.  

They were delicious; so, I decided to include them today.

In fact, today was the last day of the excellent German organic vegetable (and egg) stall, which was the main reason I headed in, as it was bitterly cold, and hailstone showers were threatening; they won't show their faces in the market until next March.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Oh, crap, just remembered, I've got a pile of their Christmas presents sitting here. I've gotta find a good hiding place for them.




The broom closet, or wherever keep the stash of boring pantry essentials like facial tissue, paper towels.   Not under beds or in clothes closets1


----------



## DT

Scored some good eats, drove around the corner to the point, sat on the roof of Jeep, and saw an amazing sunset ...


----------



## DT

Also this happened!


----------



## DT

Hahaha, the schooner was using wind, the pirate ship - in the foreground - was using engines (it blazed past the schooner), and I suspect LOTS of rum as there was some loud, totally off key singing going on 

OMG!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A cousin is very much on my mind.

Around a fortnight ago, I received word from Decent Brother, (who is - was - his godson) who had phoned me to let me know the news, as he, himself, had just been informed of the diagnosis by my cousin's estranged sister.

 In turn, last Tuesday, I received an email from the actual family of the cousin in question to let me know that he had been diagnosed with prostrate cancer and that "time was short". 

I hadn't wished to contact them prior to that, as "technically" I hadn't been (formally) informed of the deadly diagnosis, and one always prefers to be discreet and dignified and tactful and respectful around death - anyway, once notified, I was immediately in touch with them.

Well, time was very short, and the poor chap - who had only received word of the extent of the return (he had first been diagnosed in 2019, and had recovered after treatment) and spread of the cancer - a fortnight ago - passed away (at home, fortunately) this morning.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> A cousin is very much on my mind.
> 
> Around a fortnight ago, I received word from Decent Brother, (who is - was - his godson) who had phoned me to let me know the news, as he, himself, had just been informed of the diagnosis by my cousin's estranged sister.
> 
> In turn, last Tuesday, I received an email from the actual family of the cousin in question to let me know that he had been diagnosed with prostrate cancer and that "time was short".
> 
> I hadn't wished to contact them prior to that, as "technically" I hadn't been (formally) informed of the deadly diagnosis, and one always prefers to be discreet and dignified and tactful and respectful around death - anyway, once notified, I was immediately in touch with them.
> 
> Well, time was very short, and the poor chap - who had only received word of the extent of the return (he had first been diagnosed in 2019, and had recovered after treatment) and spread of the cancer - a fortnight ago - passsed away (at home, fortunately) this morning.




My condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Alli

We’re going to see the new Ghostbusters movie this afternoon. I figure since it’s been out a week, the theater should be relatively empty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> My condolences to you and the family.



Thank you.

That particular cousin was the god of our childhood; we were kids, while he was a handsome, accomplished, charismatic, confident, urbane, and very warm, young man, and a young man, who, somewhat surprisingly, got on extremely well with children, and was comfortable with children, and no, not in any creepy or sleazy way.

Years later, he was a very warm and loving father to his own children.

Decent Brother has just been on the phone for the best part of the past two hours - my cousin was his godfather, after all, - and we were recalling stuff such as the intense and extraordinarily competitive games of Monopoly, which we used to play with this cousin (he would have been in his early to mid 20s at the time, - whereas, we were kids who were still in primary school) who sometimes arrived to stay with us for a few days in the period immediately after Christmas.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That particular cousin was the god of our childhood; we were kids, he was a handsome, accomplished, charismatic, confident, urbane, and very warm, young man, and a young man, who, somewhat surprisingly, got on extremely well with children, and was comfortable with children, and no, not in any creepy or sleazy way.
> 
> Years later, he was a very warm and loving father to his own children.
> 
> Decent Brother has just been on the phone for the best part of the past two hours - my cousin was his godfather, after all, - and we were recalling stuff such as the intense and extraordinarily competitive games of Monopoly, which we used to play with this cousin (he would have been in his mid to late 20s at the time, - whereas, we were kids who were still in primary school) who sometimes arrived to stay with us for a few days in the period immediately after Christmas.



My condolences. Tough time for families to lose people. Roll on January I say.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> My condolences. Tough time for families to lose people. Roll on January I say.




Very tough.

His kids (all adults now) lost their mother (who was a lovely person) in tragic circumstances over twenty years ago - she was a teacher, who died of a sudden heart attack while on holiday, she had just made a cup of tea, one morning, and collapsed - leaving him with four kids, aged from just under a year, to ten years of age.

And, so, he raised his four children, - financially, he was fine, he had his own successful business, he worked in the travel trade - for the best part of a decade, until he met another woman, several years later, who was also, (as, my parents had thought, and as Decent Brother and I both still think) an absolutely lovely person, whom he married, very happily, and who became an adored stepmother to his four children.

He used to say (and said so on several occasions to Decent Brother and myself) that he was very lucky with the women in his life - and he was - but he was also a very warm, and generous person, with a great capacity for love, who liked food and drink, and football and music and laughter.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Very tough.
> 
> His kids (all adults now) lost their mother (who was a lovely person) in tragic circumstances over twenty years ago - she was a teacher, who died of a sudden heart attack while on holiday, she had just made a cup of tea, one morning, and collapsed - leaving him with four kids, aged from just under a year, to ten years of age.
> 
> And, so, he raised his four children, - financially, he was fine, he had his own successful business, he worked in the travel trade - for the best part of a decade, until he met another woman, several years later, who was also, (as, my parents had thought, and as Decent Brother and I both think) an absolutely lovely person, whom he married, very happily, and who became an adored stepmother to his four children.
> 
> He used to say (and said so on several occasions to Decent Brother and myself) that he was very lucky with the women in his life - and he was - but he was also a very warm, and generous person, with a great capacity for love, who liked food and drink, and football and music and laughter.



You portray a very lovely picture of your extended family. Outside of my parents who I've not seen much of over the last 5-6 years I've not seen any extended family since my Grandmothers funeral which was 20 years ago. No big falling out, just never been close with any of them. Never spoken to them on the phone or anything. I've not seen or spoken to my sister in what must be getting close to a decade. I expect the next time I do will be one of my parents funerals.


----------



## Clix Pix

Your cousin indeed sounds like a lovely person, SS -- my condolences to you and to the extended family.   

I haven't seen any of my cousins -- there aren't many -- for years and probably none of us would recognize each other if there were an accidental encounter on the street.  None of them live near me and didn't when we were all growing up, either.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> You portray a very lovely picture of your extended family. Outside of my parents who I've not seen much of over the last 5-6 years I've not seen any extended family since my Grandmothers funeral which was 20 years ago. No big falling out, just never been close with any of them. Never spoken to them on the phone or anything. I've not seen or spoken to my sister in what must be getting close to a decade. I expect the next time I do will be one of my parents funerals.



Yes, I suppose I do, and, in fairness, there is a lot of truth in that story.

However, he was estranged somewhat (actually, completely, for several years) from his sister.

But - fortunately for everyone - not least thanks to my cousin's lovely wife who encouraged (and facilitated) a reconciliation, they did manage to meet and talk - and yes, reconcile - before my cousin died.

He had been very close to my parents, who had played a sort of mentoring and supporting role for him when he was a young man.

In fact, looking through his emails today, reading one he wrote to me shortly after learning of my mother's death, he commented on that:
"Your family home was very much a second home to me during the late 60s and early 70s.
Both Charlie and Phil were the easiest people in the world to discuss all my cares and worries with during those times. They weren't an uncle and aunt, they were my close friends and confidents."




Clix Pix said:


> Your cousin indeed sounds like a lovely person, SS -- my condolences to you and to the extended family.



Yes, he was.

We adored him when we were children.

He had great heart and great warmth, and a great capacity for love; that means a lot in a human being.


----------



## ronntaylor

Scepticalscribe said:


> A cousin is very much on my mind.



Condolences to you and yours


----------



## Alli

I have set my alarm clock for 6 a.m. No, I don’t remember the last time I saw 6 a.m. But my bff called today and asked if I would drive with her up to Troy tomorrow so she can meet a student. What are friends for, right?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I have set my alarm clock for 6 a.m. No, I don’t remember the last time I saw 6 a.m. But my bff called today and asked if I would drive with her up to Troy tomorrow so she can meet a student. What are friends for, right?



Well I forgot to unset mine. So despite it being a late night and being off work today, I was rudely awakened. Anyway I got back to sleep and didn’t wake up until 8 when Mrs AFB put some washing on. 
Now off for a slightly damp walk. At least the wind has died down.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well I forgot to unset mine. So despite it being a late night and being off work today, I was rudely awakened. Anyway I got back to sleep and didn’t wake up until 8 when Mrs AFB put some washing on.
> Now off for a slightly damp walk. At least the wind has died down.




But, it is set to rise up again, as a storm warning is in place from tomorrow.

Received a lovely email from my cousin's genuinely lovely wife (well, widow now, poor thing) this morning, as if she doesn't have more than enough on her plate just now.

She is a lovely person - well, he knew that, and he always said - with great feeling - that he was a very lucky man with the women in his life.


----------



## Alli

Seconds before taking off my watch to go to bed last night, BFF called to cancel the drive.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Seconds before taking off my watch to go to bed last night, BFF called to cancel the drive.



No worries! You can still wake up at 6 A.M. if you want to. Or could have I guess.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Apple fanboy will appreciate this; but, on a Monday night in December, (with an Arsenal defeat, no less) and a bit of online, er, exchanges, - not a night for wine, a nasty storm approaching, nothing, but nothing, beats a mug of piping hot tea and a chocolate biscuit, (or two).


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> No worries! You can still wake up at 6 A.M. if you want to. Or could have I guess.



Who in their right mind wants to wake up at 6 a.m.?!


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Who in their right mind wants to wake up at 6 a.m.?!



Could you please phrase that a multiple-choice question or something? I’m coming up blank…


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Who in their right mind wants to wake up at 6 a.m.?!




I used to be more of a night owl than I became once I started commuting up here,  and then eventually keeping a garden in the season to do that sort of stuff.  Years later I do enjoy getting up way before six, at least during the spring and summer.  This time of year, not so much, although I still tend to do it out of years of habit.  Once I've had my coffee,  I really enjoy that quiet time of early morning to read and think for awhile, even during winter.

 Today what I'm up to as usual for the season is looking forward to the time after the solstice,  when not only does the sun start setting a minute or so later each day, the laggard thing  also finally starts rising a minute or so earlier each day as well.

Tonight btw is the time when the sun sets earliest of all the year -- 4:27 here-- and stodgily sits there doing its "lights out!" call at the same exact time for another six days, even as the blasted sunrise continues to get later. All so we can then finally have a suitably dramatic run-up to the shortest day of the year with some fanfare, I guess. I call these the weeks from just this side of hell for all the darkness. I mean 9 hours of "daylight" is not even really that when it's grey and cloudy fore and aft of (and during )the so-called day.​​I distract myself from all that with Advent calendars, download music and streamed movies.   I do make my Film Movement subscription worth it in winter,  by prowling through a lot of short films and foreign offerings that I tend just to flag in my mailbox for most of the year.​
Meanwhile I'm perusing winter recipes -- or cooking some of them up for the freezer--  and in the daytimes  finishing little gfts of sewn goods or rummaging through the back pantry to make sure I haven't forgotten to re-up on anything I might depend on having once the deep winter sets in and deliveries can become a dice-roll.

I was a real innocent about keeping a winter pantry when I had first bought my place up here, even though I lived in similarly rural and mountainous areas as a child.  Big surprise one weekend, arriving up here rather late and rather tired on a Friday night in light snow,  but waking up to find 7-foot drifts around the house, a VW bug completely buried in an unshoveled driveway, and not much past a half-gone pound of coffee and the odd can of tunafish, sardines, beans, tomato soup or whatever in the cupboard.  I'd completely missed the upstate forecast for an 18" snowfall with ferocious winds sweeping into the area in the pre-dawn hours.

Hah.  No bread, eggs, milk...  I had figured I'd go shopping for all that stuff and more on Saturday afternoon.  Visions of my grandmother's orderly inventory of staple goods flashed through my mind that weekend, bank on it.   It took me about five years to get up to speed and not run out of anything I tend to regard as essential.  Grandma always sounded so casual when asking one of us to fetch a can or jar of something from "the back pantry".   Never occurred to me then to wonder how she knew whatever it was would actually be there.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Apple fanboy will appreciate this; but, on a Monday night in December, (with an Arsenal defeat, no less) and a bit of online, er, exchanges, - not a night for wine, a nasty storm approaching, nothing, but nothing, beats a mug of piping hot tea and a chocolate biscuit, (or two).



Always appreciate a nice cup of tea (or 8).


----------



## Apple fanboy

My alarm wakes me  at 5:50 if I’m going in to the office. After all I have to do that four mile run first thing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> My alarm wakes me  at 5:50 if I’m going in to the office. After all I have to do that four mile run first thing.




Not in deepest, darkest, dreariest December, surely?


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Reading, watching movies and posting silly thoughts. 

Business as usual.


----------



## Alli

I stayed up until 10 last night (unusual for me), and I woke after 9 this morning. I keep waiting to hit that age where you need less sleep, but haven’t gotten there yet. My body wants 11 hours, and will always grab it when possible.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

I am premature in this respect. Can't sleep more than four-five hours.


----------



## Alli

Ulenspiegel said:


> I am premature in this respect. Can't sleep more than four-five hours.



I wish I could get away with that. There are so many things I could do with that extra time!


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> I am premature in this respect. Can't sleep more than four-five hours.




I don’t sleep much either, never have. The only times these days when I occasionally rest more is when the baby has kept me up for a few nights in a row.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I stayed up until 10 last night (unusual for me), and I woke after 9 this morning. I keep waiting to hit that age where you need less sleep, but haven’t gotten there yet. My body wants 11 hours, and will always grab it when possible.




Especially in deepest, darkest, dreariest, winter.

Eleven hours?  In winter, in Deceber, mine would cheerfully grab 15 hours if that was somehow possible.



Ulenspiegel said:


> I am premature in this respect. Can't sleep more than four-five hours.



Summer, maybe.

In June, if it is sunny, yes, you'd be amazed - well, I have been amazed - at just how little sleep you can get by with.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I stayed up until 10 last night (unusual for me), and I woke after 9 this morning. I keep waiting to hit that age where you need less sleep, but haven’t gotten there yet. My body wants 11 hours, and will always grab it when possible.




Mine wants 6.5 - 7.  Any more than that and I feel a bit hungover for a couple of hours.   As long as it stays in the 11/12 - 6/7 range I will be OK.  But can't start going to be at 9 and being up at 4.  That will not work for me.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Not in deepest, darkest, dreariest December, surely?



Afraid so. Those AW challenges aren’t going to earn themselves.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Afraid so. Those AW challenges aren’t going to earn themselves.




Oh, dear.


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> Afraid so. Those AW challenges aren’t going to earn themselves.



Whenever I see “AW” I think of something very different… Damn them pseudo-anglicisms! 



> Afterwork or also knows as ‘AW’ said as (ah-veh) is the Swedish term used to describe drinks that you catch usually with colleagues or friends ‘after work’.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Afraid so. Those AW challenges aren’t going to earn themselves.



Ah.

Thank you, @Pumbaa.

Might I risk revealing my ignorance and actually ask @Apple fanboy what the expression "AW" in this context means?


Pumbaa said:


> Whenever I see “AW” I think of something very different… Damn them pseudo-anglicisms!



Consider my confusion......added to.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah.
> 
> Thank you, @Pumbaa.
> 
> Might I risk revealing my ignorance and actually ask @Apple fanboy what the expression "AW" in this context means?
> 
> Consider my confusion......added to.



Apple Watch. It’s always raising the challenges each month. But I’m slimmer than I’ve ever been which is nice. Maintaining a nice healthy 11 stone. Literally 2/3rds the man I used to be.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Pumbaa said:


> Whenever I see “AW” I think of something very different… Damn them pseudo-anglicisms!



Not been for drinks after work in a while.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> Consider my confusion......added to.



My pleasure. Always happy to add to confusion wherever and whenever it is needed!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Finished work for the evening. Now do I make a hot chocolate to take to bed? Decisions, decisions…..


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Finished work for the evening. Now do I make a hot chocolate to take to bed? Decisions, decisions…..




That decision has already been made, methinks.   I cannot imagine that you would not prepare a mug of hot chocolate to take to bed.

For me, a second mug of piping hot tea (and a chocolate biscuit or two...) are called for.

Here, the barometer has plunged.  Ugh.

And Other Brother phoned - we discussed our cousin, and we agreed that - as children - we had "idolised" him.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> That decision has already been made, methinks.   I cannot imagine that you would not prepare a mug of hot chocolate to take to bed.
> 
> For me, a second mug of piping hot tea (and a chocolate biscuit or two...) are called for.
> 
> Here, the barometer has plunged.  Ugh.
> 
> And Other Brother phoned - we discussed our cousin, and we agreed that - as children - we had "idolised" him.



Outside the wind is howling. Bins are out for the morning. Hope they are not blown all over the place. Especially as ours is never that full.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Outside the wind is howling. Bins are out for the morning. Hope they are not blown all over the place. Especially as ours is never that full.




Howling here, too.  

My blanket is on, and I am about to make a second cup of tea.  Then, bed beckons.

Earlier, (not long ago) I checked that the bins (due out next week) are safely tucked away in their respective niches.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Howling here, too.
> 
> My blanket is on, and I am about to make a second cup of tea.  Then, bed beckons.
> 
> Earlier, (not long ago) I checked that the bins (due out next week) are safely tucked away in their respective niches.



Sleep well. It will soon be 5:50 again!


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Finished work for the evening. Now do I make a hot chocolate to take to bed? Decisions, decisions…..




A poll is in order!


----------



## lizkat

ericwn said:


> A poll is in order!




Never sweets before bed, I say.   Not for me.  A sugar crash tends to ensue, and I end up wide awake wanting something else to eat in the middle of the damn night.    So at most I might have a teaspoon of peanut butter or a bit of cheese on a cracker awhile before heading upstairs if I've stayed up fairly late but had eaten supper rather early.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Never sweets before bed, I say.   Not for me.  A sugar crash tends to ensue, and I end up wide awake wanting something else to eat in the middle of the damn night.    So at most I might have a teaspoon of peanut butter or a bit of cheese on a cracker awhile before heading upstairs if I've stayed up fairly late but had eaten supper rather early.




Only in deepest, darkest, dreariest winter do biscuits and chocolate in any way succeed in seducing me.

Normally, if I fancy a nocturnal snack, it would take the form of cheese and bread, or cheese and crackers.


----------



## SuperMatt

Singing the music of Bach 🗣


----------



## Citysnaps

Kicking around different ways/methods to deckle fine art paper.


----------



## ericwn

Updating my CV. Enjoying a Cab-Merlot. Listening to Communic.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yesterday, just as I was coming home, FedEx delivered the last of the Christmas presents for our grandkids: a Comfy Dream wearable blanket.

Since my mom is in her 80s and doesn’t do much online shopping, I had ordered _her_ presents for the kids as well. So I separated them and then took her presents over to her place.

I also informed her about one grandchild who’s 9 who’s suddenly taken to having two or three crying jags during the day. He doesn’t understand why. Depression runs in our family, and anxiety in my son-in-law’s, so I hope that’s not it.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> Updating my CV. Enjoying a Cab-Merlot. Listening to Communic.




Make sure to drop some random fact about yourself right in the middle, and by fact, I mean, something completely fabricated.


Increased sales at branch 15% year over year from 2016-2021
Implemented employee training program for branch, adopted by corporate for company-wide rollout
Provided stunt ass for David Duchovny in the series Californication


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Never sweets before bed, I say.   Not for me.  A sugar crash tends to ensue, and I end up wide awake wanting something else to eat in the middle of the damn night.





Yeah, in retrospect, waking up a few nights ago at 3a, opening a bottle of wine, reheating pizza and turning on Christmas Vacation was __not__ a good idea.

_"Are you awake?"

"Yes"

"There's pizza left, right?"

"Yeah, about half, I'll grab a bottle of wine, Xmas Vacay?"_


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> Make sure to drop some random fact about yourself right in the middle, and by fact, I mean, something completely fabricated.
> 
> 
> Increased sales at branch 15% year over year from 2016-2021
> Implemented employee training program for branch, adopted by corporate for company-wide rollout
> Provided stunt ass for David Duchovny in the series Californication




Why? Do recruiters like a good laugh as much as anyone? 

On a serious note, is a three page CV too long? 

Thanks for the Duchovny line, good one!


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Make sure to drop some random fact about yourself right in the middle, and by fact, I mean, something completely fabricated.
> 
> 
> Increased sales at branch 15% year over year from 2016-2021
> Implemented employee training program for branch, adopted by corporate for company-wide rollout
> Provided stunt ass for David Duchovny in the series Californication



I know you didn’t implement an employee training program…. So congrats on the TV ”role”…


----------



## Thomas Veil

ericwn said:


> On a serious note, is a three page CV too long?



I’ve always been told it is, unless you’re applying for some job that requires a high academic/skill level, such as medical researcher.

A standard resume, though, should fit on one page. Recruiters go through a lot of them and want them to be concise.

I’m some ways it’s like writing a TV commercial, where you often try to tell a story in 30 seconds. You need to get the point across _and_ do it economically.

Not sure which you’re actually asking about.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a coffee and reading.


----------



## DT

Oh, this morning we went for a run on the beach, dropped off the little G, headed right over, beautiful sunrise, shot a fun slow motion of a huge flock of Berts (aka, birds ....), found a couple of decent shells.


----------



## DT

From a previous pic, this was very good, basically a solid hazy IPA with some blueberry notes, you can kind of see the slight blue tint in the photo


----------



## DT

If the question is did you score anything, I'll say ... maybe


----------



## Renzatic

...milkshake beer? No. NO!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> If the question is did you score anything, I'll say ... maybe
> 
> View attachment 10269





This use of the verb "score": What does it mean, in this context?

In British English, the verb to "score" is usually used in the context of scoring a goal in a football match.

And, it has also been known to appear in (triumphant male) slang to describe a successful sexual conquest.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> This use of the verb "score": What does it mean, in this context?




In this context, I'd say it's happening across something nice by total surprise.

"I was out wandering around the flea market, and you won't believe what I ended up scoring!"


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> In this context, I'd say it's happening across something nice by total surprise.
> 
> "I was out wandering around the flea market, and you won't believe what I ended up scoring!"



Happening across? 

Not buying or selling something?

Okay; thanks - I was unsure of the meaning, and, although I have seen it written, didn't quite understand what was meant by this term.


----------



## DT

My usage is pretty common, and pretty prolific in heist/true detective type books and films, one of the most famous novels in that genre, out of Australia:








Per Webster:  _success in obtaining something (such as money or drugs) especially through illegal or irregular means_

Maybe if you say it in a gangster voice ...


----------



## DT

So that being a commercial delivery truck, I normally wouldn't be able to "acquire" anything off it, but a conversation about my Tesla led to, maybe some irregular distributions


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> ...milkshake beer? No. NO!




The "milk" in beers is usually means crystalized milk sugars (and are sometimes caramelized like a really dark malt would be), where they're making it slightly sweeter, it's not uncommon in porters and stouts like this (Left Hand stuff is excellent):







Here's there other product I get on occasion, kind of outlines the taste / brewing a little more:





__





						Left Hand Brewing | Milk Stout
					






					lefthandbrewing.com


----------



## MEJHarrison

DT said:


> The "milk" in beers is usually means crystalized milk sugars (and are sometimes caramelized like a really dark malt would be), where they're making it slightly sweeter, it's not uncommon in porters and stouts like this (Left Hand stuff is excellent):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's there other product I get on occasion, kind of outlines the taste / brewing a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Hand Brewing | Milk Stout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lefthandbrewing.com




Left Hand Brewing?  Hell yeah! Sign me up!  I'm so damn sick of right-handed bottles.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> This use of the verb "score": What does it mean, in this context?
> 
> In British English, the verb to "score" is usually used in the context of scoring a goal in a football match.
> 
> And, it has also been known to appear in (triumphant male) slang to describe a successful sexual conquest.



-
In the USA I'd say "to score" -outside the literal context of sports events-- means "to acquire, to get".

For example: 

dropped by Sam's place;  he was out in the garden, I scored a couple decent eggplants.​​stopped in at The Abbey last night,  saw you trying to score with Cathy, good luck with that.​​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> -
> In the USA I'd say "to score" -outside the literal context of sports events-- means "to acquire, to get".
> 
> For example:
> 
> dropped by Sam's place;  he was out in the garden, I scored a couple decent eggplants.​​stopped in at The Abbey last night,  saw you trying to score with Cathy, good luck with that.​​




Ah, excellent.

To acquire, or to get - in that context - makes sense, now.

Thanks; much appreciated.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> The "milk" in beers is usually means crystalized milk sugars (and are sometimes caramelized like a really dark malt would be), where they're making it slightly sweeter, it's not uncommon in porters and stouts like this (Left Hand stuff is excellent):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's there other product I get on occasion, kind of outlines the taste / brewing a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Hand Brewing | Milk Stout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lefthandbrewing.com




An excellent beverage; I managed to lay hands on that particular beer a few years ago.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> An excellent beverage; I managed to lay hands on that particular beer a few years ago.




One of the singles we picked up the other day is a Left Hand, it's this one:






Sounds like a desert beer 

re: Singles

Many of the larger liquor stores or smaller beer specialty shops, offer an option to buy less than a whole pack, so they have per beer pricing and loose 6-pack holders.  Total Wine had at least 100 loose options!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> One of the singles we picked up the other day is a Left Hand, it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a desert beer
> 
> re: Singles
> 
> Many of the larger liquor stores or smaller beer specialty shops, offer an option to buy less than a whole pack, so they have per beer pricing and loose 6-pack holders.  Total Wine had at least 100 loose options!



Dessert beer or not, it sounds just perfect for this time of year.

Do enjoy.


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> Here's there other product I get on occasion



Had to put on my powerful reading glasses. Could've sworn that read Left Hand Milk... know what, nevermind!


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> The "milk" in beers is usually means crystalized milk sugars (and are sometimes caramelized like a really dark malt would be), where they're making it slightly sweeter, it's not uncommon in porters and stouts like this (Left Hand stuff is excellent):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's there other product I get on occasion, kind of outlines the taste / brewing a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Hand Brewing | Milk Stout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lefthandbrewing.com




I'll give anything a try, but I have to admit that the idea of milk in beer in general isn't doing much to impress me.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Maybe if you say it in a gangster voice ...




...in an Aussie gangster voice.


----------



## Herdfan

Looks like I will be setting up the


Renzatic said:


> I'll give anything a try, but I have to admit that the idea of milk in beer in general isn't doing much to impress me.




I knew a kid in elementary school who used to drink milk and Pepsi.  

Now I like a root beer or Coke float as much as the next person, but just straight milk & Pepsi, No.

Not really a big fan of beer either.  A light Pilsner is about my limit - think Corona Extra.  With a lime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I'll give anything a try, but I have to admit that the idea of milk in beer in general isn't doing much to impress me.




Well, it is not "milk" exactly, more a marketing thing to suggest something rich and sweet (courtesy crystallised milk sugars).

Mind you, those so-called "ice cream" beers don't really do it for me.


----------



## ericwn

Renzatic said:


> I'll give anything a try, but I have to admit that the idea of milk in beer in general isn't doing much to impress me.




That’s mildly put. Looking at the Black Forest thingy and I feel kinda sick


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, it is not "milk" exactly, more a marketing thing to suggest something rich and sweet (courtesy crystallised milk sugars).




It's the juxtaposition of the two that's throwing me off, milk though it may barely be.

I think it's the idea of a sweet beer. If I had a list of Things That Should Not Be, it'd be on there.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> Now I like a root beer or Coke float as much as the next person, but just straight milk & Pepsi, No.




Hey. Some people like to dip their french fries in mayonnaise. 

...you know, I like to think of myself as a pretty open minded person here, but even I think that's pushing the fine line on what should be allowed as part of a functional society.

Root beer floats are pretty damn awesome, though.


----------



## ericwn

Renzatic said:


> Hey. Some people like to dip their french fries in mayonnaise.
> 
> ...you know, I like to think of myself as a pretty open minded person here, but even I think that's pushing the fine line on what should be allowed as part of a functional society.
> 
> Root beer floats are pretty damn awesome, though.




While I just cannot wrap my mind around root beer although I tried it plenty of times I do recommend to look for an authentic Dutch or Belgian fries place and try their fries with Mayo or frites sauce or whatever they call that at the time, it’s special. I’m probably just used to it growing up so close to both countries but give it a shot.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> It's the juxtaposition of the two that's throwing me off, milk though it may barely be.
> 
> I think it's the idea of a sweet beer. If I had a list of Things That Should Not Be, it'd be on there.



Perfect in a stout or porter in deepest, darkest, dreariest winter.

For example, around now.

And, as with a good port or sherry, they will - or are, or can be - a superb accompaniment to a platter of rich cheeses (a sharp Cheddar, or an aged Gouda, or a luscious goat's cheese, or - best of all - a really serious blue...)

But, granted, not a thing I would contemplate in summer.


Renzatic said:


> Hey. Some people like to dip their french fries in mayonnaise.
> 
> ...you know, I like to think of myself as a pretty open minded person here, but even I think that's pushing the fine line on what should be allowed as part of a functional society.
> 
> Root beer floats are pretty damn awesome, though.



Ah, that dialogue in Pulp Fiction?

And, yes, it is a brilliant dialogue.

A somewhat nihilistic - but incredibly stylish - and quite wonderfully amoral (but entertaining) movie.

However, while Jules was discussing Amsterdam, I feel that I must point out that this particular culinary delight is also available - not just available, but the norm - as well, in Belgium, not least from superb (chipper) trucks serving chips (i.e. French fries) with mayo (and ketchup, too, should that be sought) - and (trust me, I've been to Brussels, wearing a number of different professional hats), the Belgians seriously *get* French fries.

Indeed, there is an argument to be made that some of the best chips (i.e. French fries) on the entire planet can be found in Belgium.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> While I just cannot wrap my mind around root beer although I tried it plenty of times I do recommend to look for an authentic Dutch or Belgian fries place and try their fries with Mayo or frites sauce or whatever they call that at the time, it’s special. I’m probably just used to it growing up so close to both countries but give it a shot.




You beat me to it, and agreed absolutely: Trust me - this is a treat to be savoured.


----------



## lizkat

All this talk of potatoes means eggs and home fries for supper.   Guess I'll get on with the peeling.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> However, while Jules was discussing Amsterdam, I feel that I must point out that this particular culinary delight is also available - not just available, but the norm - as well, in Belgium, not least from superb (chipper) trucks serving chips (i.e. French fries) with mayo (and ketchup, too, should that be sought) - and (trust me, I've been to Brussels, wearing a number of different professional hats), the Belgians seriously *get* French fries.




Maybe mayo has different ingredients in other countries, but...

I do not like mayo. I might actually hate it with the passion of a billion burning suns. Now, I can eat as an ingredient in another dish, so long as the taste is well disguised, and I can sometimes tolerate it if it's doused with a liberal amount of hot sauce (see: Popeye's chicken sauce), but by itself? No. I think it's the Devil's condiment.

And you know what's really weird? If I have a salad with sliced hardboiled eggs in it, I can happily eat that with a vinaigrette.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Maybe mayo has different ingredients in other countries, but...
> 
> I do not like mayo. I might actually hate it with the passion of a billion burning suns. Now, I can eat as an ingredient in another dish, so long as the taste is well disguised, and I can sometimes tolerate it if it's doused with a liberal amount of hot sauce (see: Popeye's chicken sauce), but by itself? No. I think it's the Devil's condiment.
> 
> And you know what's really weird? If I have a salad with sliced hardboiled eggs in it, I can happily eat that with a vinaigrette.




The Belgian version is slightly tart, if memory serves.

However - while I am quite partial to mayo with potatoes (fried potatoes, roast potatoes, classic French fries, or, indeed, potato salad - and egg mayonaise is a classic for a very good reason) - have you ever tried to make your own, the classic, seriously classic, aioli, i.e. garlic mayo?

Superb.  

This is prepared with garlic (crushed, minced, grated), egg yolk (I use organic, free range eggs - this is one dish where the provenance of the egg really matters), and olive oil.   Perhaps some salt.  

That's it, although some variants or versions allow for the addition of lemon juice and  perhaps - other flavours (herbs, spices).  

And that, with roast potatoes, French fries, - indeed, with anything - steak, crab meat, .....poached chicken....fish, oh, yes, fish.....anyway, I don't make it often, but always regret not preparing it more often when I do treat myself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And mayo is a necessary component - or ingredient - of Marie Rose sauce.  (my recipe includes Ketchup, mayo, lemon juice, Worcestshire sauce, a dash of Tabasco, salt, pepper, smoked, sweet paprika)

Now, as for mayo seasoned with a little sriracha......sigh.


----------



## Alli

ericwn said:


> On a serious note, is a three page CV too long?



Unless you are a prolific writer with many publications, it’s way too long.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Herdfan said:


> Not really a big fan of beer either.  A light Pilsner is about my limit - think Corona Extra.  With a lime.




I'm not a big fan of beer either.  But when I do have one, we're polar opposites.  I want a good stout.

When I'm in a social situation, if I get an alcoholic drink, it's usually a hard cider.  At home, I don't bother.  I've never really cared a lot for the taste of alcohol.  Regardless of if it's beer, wine or liquor.  I still have a Guinness sitting around from a 6-pack I got for my birthday like 5 years ago.  I also don't like coffee or tea.  What can I say?


----------



## MEJHarrison

Renzatic said:


> I think it's the idea of a sweet beer. If I had a list of Things That Should Not Be, it'd be on there.




Have you have a sour beer?  There's a place here that has a bunch on tap.  It's... strange.  Glad I tried one.  But I'm in no rush to try another.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> On a serious note, is a three page CV too long?



One page, preferably.

Two max - unless, as @Alli has already observed - you are a prolific and/or published writer with many publications that you need to list.


Alli said:


> Unless you are a prolific writer with many publications, it’s way too long.






MEJHarrison said:


> I'm not a big fan of beer either.  But when I do have one, we're polar opposites.  I want a good stout.
> 
> When I'm in a social situation, if I get an alcoholic drink, it's usually a hard cider.  At home, I don't bother.  I've never really cared a lot for the taste of alcohol.  Regardless of if it's beer, wine or liquor.  I still have a Guinness sitting around from a 6-pack I got for my birthday like 5 years ago.  I also don't like coffee or tea.  What can I say?



Guinness is one of the very, very, few beers brewed outside of Germany that passes - i.e. meets the requirements of - the German Beer Purity Law of 1516 (nothing unnatural allowed: Beer should only be made from barley, hops, water - an amendment allowing for the use of yeast was added later).

Anyway, a few decades ago, the Germans tried to use these quality control arguments - deriving from the Beer Purity Law of 1516 - to exclude other beers from the German market (attempting to argue that it was quality control, protecting German consumers, not mere, crude nationalism, that led to them seeking to exclude such foreign beers from the German domestic market) when challenged under European Community law (the European Community preceded the EU - European Union), in other words, commercial, trade & free market access law allowing products access to foreign (i.e. EU, and earlier, EC) markets.

However, even under those criteria, Guinness - which - as it happened, did meet the requirements of the 1516 Beer Purity Laws - had (therefore) to be freely admitted to German markets.

Having argued under the criteria of the Beer Purity Law of 1516 to exclude beers that failed to meet these criteria, the German authorities couldn't very well then turn around and say, "well, we don't want to allow any foreign beers in German pubs" - that wouldn't work, not legally, not under EU law, nor was it credible given the legal arguments which they had advanced in the European Court - and thus, until the European Court decided on the case (which took years), any beer which met these criteria (as Guinness did), could legally be sold in German pubs.

The point is, that beers that meet the stringent requirements of the German Beer Purity Laws of 1516 do not have additives or preservatives.  They are prohibited from using them.

Thus, while I will happily imbibe a Belgian beer that has been sitting in my er - cellar - (okay, cellar come wash room) for several years, I will not touch a Guinness (unless it is one of the legendary "Foreign Extra" - and high alcohol - versions designed for the African, high temperature market) that is more than a few months old.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Well I never did get that hot chocolate last night, but as I was distracted with work this evening I missed my (self imposed) cut off for my last tea of around 9:30, I had one this evening.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Scepticalscribe said:


> Thus, while I will happily imbibe a Belgian beer that has been sitting in my er - cellar - (okay, cellar come wash room) for several years, I will not touch a Guinness (unless it is one of the legendary "Foreign Extra" - and high alcohol - versions designed for the African, high temperature market) that is more than a few months old.




It's long past the point of me opening it up!  I wouldn't drink it at this point.  I'd just buy another if the urge strikes.  Still, that was a fascinating story.  Somewhere recently, I learned that Guinness has a 9,000 year lease on the property they're on.  I forgot where I saw it, but the original lease is under glass in their visitor center or something.  So people can check it out.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MEJHarrison said:


> It's long past the point of me opening it up!  I wouldn't drink it at this point.  I'd just buy another if the urge strikes.  Still, that was a fascinating story.  Somewhere recently, I learned that Guinness has a 9,000 year lease on the property they're on.  I forgot where I saw it, but the original lease is under glass in their visitor center or something.  So people can check it out.




Hm: 900 (years), is, I think, a more likely legal device, must investigate this.

And yes, even then, the Germans did not win that argument (re market access for beers) as the European Court (citing EU law which derived its authority from the EU Treaties) was extraordinarily sensitive to nationalistic arguments designed to protect access to domestic markets even if couched in pious and spurious terms of protecting standards for domestic markets and consumers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well I never did get that hot chocolate last night, but as I was distracted with work this evening I missed my (self imposed) cut off for my last tea of around 9:30, I had one this evening.



Enjoy your hot chocolate.


----------



## MEJHarrison

MEJHarrison said:


> ...I learned that Guinness has a 9,000 year lease on the property they're on.




It seems it's not just a 9,000 year lease, but they're still only paying £45/month.



			Arthur Guinness signed a 9000-year lease for an abandoned brewery in Dublin: Guinness is still brewed at St. James Gate


----------



## lizkat

MEJHarrison said:


> It seems it's not just a 9,000 year lease, but they're still only paying £45/month.
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Guinness signed a 9000-year lease for an abandoned brewery in Dublin: Guinness is still brewed at St. James Gate




Talk about rent control.  Wow!


----------



## ericwn

Had a blast playing drums with my cover band yesterday. Unfortunately there isn’t much time to practice drumming but it’s still so much fun when I get the chance.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

MEJHarrison said:


> It seems it's not just a 9,000 year lease, but they're still only paying £45/month.
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Guinness signed a 9000-year lease for an abandoned brewery in Dublin: Guinness is still brewed at St. James Gate




Wow.

Just wow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paid a swift visit to the local store to pick up my organic milk (and double cream); and damn, forgot to buy some biscuits, a deficiency that I shall remedy tomorrow.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Had a 5 hour meeting this afternoon. I’m off until Tuesday, but feel like I’ll end up working half of tomorrow. 
But tonight I’m shattered so already in bed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Had a 5 hour meeting this afternoon. I’m off until Tuesday, but feel like I’ll end up working half of tomorrow.
> But tonight I’m shattered so already in bed.



Sleep well, - my own blanket has already been put on, and enjoy your well deserved week-end.


----------



## DT

Did this the other day ...






Forgot to use our $15 off $75 AMEX discount, so went back to today and did the same thing (remembered the extra discount, plus we had another points discount!) 

ABC had an amazing deal on Absolut vodka, normally it's like $29 per 1.75 (aka, "handle"), it's $26, and if you buy two it's $10 off (i.e., $5 off each), but if you buy 4, it's $25 off, so we wound up with 8 

Bulleit was $49 + $10 off for 2, so I got 3 bourbons, 1 rye (and had a rye already on hand).

This should last us through December ...


----------



## DT




----------



## Renzatic

Trolling people on Facebook again. The depths of dumbness just waiting to be plumbed is ENDLESS!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Purchased wine, biscuits (which I had forgotten to buy yesterday), crisps (chips to Our Transatlantic Cousins), oranges, lemons, grapefruit, and muesli.

Phoned the French bakery to put aside bread for me tomorrow.

And now, am reading the news.


----------



## DT

Deer and sled are out!  Other light were already out so we'll fire everything up tonight, with a massive bourbon 'nog


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Deer and sled are out!  Other light were already out so we'll fire everything up tonight, with a massive bourbon 'nog




Sounds great fun; do enjoy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent about 50% of my day working in the end. 
Did get a walk in this morning though when it was sunny.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Spent about 50% of my day working in the end.
> Did get a walk in this morning though when it was sunny.




Hope you enjoyed your morning walk.


----------



## Herdfan

Not much.  Pulled my SI this morning simply turning to look for traffic as I was pulling out onto a street.

So I called the Chiropractor right them and he got me in.  It's a bit better now with the therapy and adjustment, but still a bit hobbled.

This happens about twice a year or so and takes about a week to fully resolve.  Glad it doesn't happen more.  I really feel for people with chronic back pain.


----------



## lizkat

Ugh...   feel better soon!   Used to happen to a neighbor who was a firefighter and plumber. He'd get into all kind of weird positions laying pipe in old houses up here,  no problem, or lugging bulky stuff up and down ladders in firefighting drills or responses,  no problem either.  Then he'd put his back out just turning his head while parking his pickup in the T of his own driveway.   Go figure.


----------



## Alli

Went out for breakfast with a former colleague. We’ve been trying to get together monthly since we’ve both left the school district. Afterwards I edited chapters for two friends working on their dissertation proposals. And of course, last night I walked through the IRB application for another of my chair’s students. I’m getting lots of good experience in!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Busy day today. Two hours sat in a cafe waiting for my daughters to finish their dance classes, a trip to Screwfix to buy a new fan for one of our bathrooms after it packed up this morning, announcing random forum members are dead when they are not, picking up cat litter and food for the next few weeks and hopefully end up enjoying a few beers


----------



## Thomas Veil

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> announcing random forum members are dead when they are not



Nice way to slip that one in there.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> announcing random forum members are dead when they are not,



An impressive skill, especially if done without consequence.

For my part, was running around paying some bills.

Also bought some beer, sparkling mineral water, crisps (chips to our Transatlantic Cousins), and dashed into the city to collect my bread from the French bakery, and to buy olive oil, olives, some vegetables - aubergines (eggplant), courgettes (zucchini), tomatoes, onions and chilli peppers - and some cheese in the farmers' market: Gorgonzola, Roquefort, Douruval, smoked goat's Gouda, classic (cow's milk) Maasdamer, and Maasdamer made from goat's milk.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> An impressive skill, especially if done without consequence.
> 
> For my part, was running around paying some bills.
> 
> Also bought some beer, sparkling mineral water, crisps (chips to our Transatlantic Cousins), and dashed into the city to collect my bread from the French bakery, and to buy olive oil, olives, some vegetables - aubergines (eggplant), courgettes (zucchini), tomatoes, onions and chilli peppers - and some cheese in the farmers' market: Gorgonzola, Roquefort, Douruval, smoked goat's Gouda, standard (cow's milk) Maasdam, and goat's Maasdam.




Hah, why do I think some home-made caponata is on your horizon over there...    have fun! 

Today I'll just be ignoring rainshowers and waiting out the high winds advisory coming up soon, stretching into the evening.  Hope the power stays on and that the maple trees in the driveway can still take a joke.  I am not in the mood for having "free" firewood land on the lawn (or kitchen roof), especially since I don't burn firewood any more.

Meanwhile the rain coming along w/ the warm front in advance of meeting up with a cold front has managed to melt the snow, which has nowhere to go since the ground has been setting up already and this warm front won't last long enough to make much of a dent, so we could have a skating rink here and there by midday tomorrow when temps fall back to normal overnight lows.  Fun times...​
Seems on balance a good day to stick with books and music, now that I've brewed some extra coffee in case we lose power later on.


----------



## Edd

Just had 3 ski days in a row. Can’t feel my legs and dreading a Peloton workout in a bit. Rain is melting my beloved snow. My big plan is Mexican and margaritas for lunch across the street.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hah, why do I think some home-made caponata is on your horizon over there...    have fun!



Ah, you read my mind.

And I am busy perusing recipes for yes, you have guessed it - caponata (and yes, the sultanas, wine vinegar, capers, are all on standby in the store cupboard...as is a little celery).

Caponata (like ratatouille - which I also love) goes with absolutely everything.


lizkat said:


> Seems on balance a good day to stick with books and music, now that I've brewed some extra coffee in case we lose power later on.



One can never go wrong with books and music, with a mug of coffee (as I have here) also to hand.


----------



## User.45

Editing a messed up internet article for one of the bigger CME/knowledge base sites. It's gonna be really boring and only agreed to do it to boost my trainee's CV. Now I'll end up doing most of the work...


----------



## lizkat

Right now I am simply being awestruck by the advance of human compassion for technology. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1468189627668484098/


----------



## ericwn

lizkat said:


> Right now I am simply being awestruck by the advance of human compassion for technology.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1468189627668484098/




The movie Short Circuit would like to have a word.


----------



## lizkat

ericwn said:


> The movie Short Circuit would like to have a word.




Never caught that one, I should scout it up.  Big fan of WarGames (1983) by same director, John Badham.


----------



## ericwn

lizkat said:


> Never caught that one, I should scout it up. Big fan of WarGames (1983) by same director, John Badham.




Yes you should. As a kid I absolutely loved it. It’s very much rooted in the 80s but good fun.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Planning to watch a movie that I have ordered and received today:

The Ten Commandments (1956.) limited edition. (One of my favourites).


----------



## fooferdoggie

so much hate and conflict all in one place. I love the Jesus reference because I am sure he is a god fearing christian.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I usually watch a movie on Saturdays but nothing. 

Being the Ricardos was out ands I checked and I am sorry but Nicole Mary Kidman is not a redhead. that takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## SuperMatt

fooferdoggie said:


> so much hate and conflict all in one place. I love the Jesus reference because I am sure he is a god fearing christian.
> 
> View attachment 10332



Pretty funny to see a Jesus bumper sticker next to one with the F word. The use of religion is about the culture war, not about faith. Or maybe Jesus dropped the F-bomb during the beatitudes and I missed it.


----------



## ericwn

fooferdoggie said:


> so much hate and conflict all in one place. I love the Jesus reference because I am sure he is a god fearing christian.
> 
> View attachment 10332




Always amusing how Americans try to mix a love for murder weapons with Christianity.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> Always amusing how Americans try to mix a love for murder weapons with Christianity.



Not to mention the sanctimonious drivel (leavened with supposedly suitable quotes from religious texts) from defenders of the death penalty.

And, then, there are the sustained attempts to roll back Roe v Wade (often citing support for this position from supposed religious - nay, divine - authority) and curb, curtail, access to abortion and deny women the right to abortion.

Ugh.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> so much hate and conflict all in one place. I love the Jesus reference because I am sure he is a god fearing christian.
> 
> View attachment 10332



Looks like the CV of a loser. It's also helpful, I just stay 2 lanes away.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> Looks like the CV of a loser. It's also helpful, I just stay 2 lanes away.




Hail I might even take an exit and grab a couple cups of java let that guy gain some distance.


----------



## Thomas Veil

fooferdoggie said:


> so much hate and conflict all in one place. I love the Jesus reference because I am sure he is a god fearing christian.
> 
> View attachment 10332



That’s no Christian. That is a seriously messed up individual.


----------



## MEJHarrison

fooferdoggie said:


> so much hate and conflict all in one place. I love the Jesus reference because I am sure he is a god fearing christian.
> 
> View attachment 10332




I'd bet my next paycheck it's not on the truck because it says "Jesus" but because it says "All Lives Matter".  That's an Easter Sunday christian at best.  Probably not even that.

The license plate is the most disappointing.  That turd is in my backyard!


----------



## fooferdoggie

P_X said:


> Looks like the CV of a loser. It's also helpful, I just stay 2 lanes away.





MEJHarrison said:


> I'd bet my next paycheck it's not on the truck because it says "Jesus" but because it says "All Lives Matter".  That's an Easter Sunday christian at best.  Probably not even that.
> 
> The license plate is the most disappointing.  That turd is in my backyard!



I was behind him on my bicycle in the rain and traffic so I was worse only 1/2 from home. How much you want to bet all lives don't matter? that blue line is sure not about supporting all people.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

ericwn said:


> Yes you should. As a kid I absolutely loved it. It’s very much rooted in the 80s but good fun.




It was a film I watched on repeat back then as a kid


----------



## DT

Met friends on their sailboat last night, super fun, hadn't seen her in a fully restored state, just beautiful.

I posted a pic from the boat overlooking the harbor/docks/bridge in the POTD thread.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> Or maybe Jesus dropped the F-bomb during the beatitudes and I missed it.




I'm sure he drops it everyday ...

"Wow, some of you fucking people don't get it, and keep my name off your shitty truck."


----------



## Alli

It’s fall here this morning. Got on a sweatshirt and heading downtown cause by lunchtime it will be spring again. With any luck we’ll miss both winter and summer today. After some wandering, coffee, and lunch, we’ll head home via Publix. I think we’ve ordered dinner 3/5 nights this week. Time for some food in the fridge.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Mostly watching the TV today. First of all the F1 debacle. (Less said about that the better). Then some things with Mrs AFB. 
Managed a walk this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Mostly watching the TV today. First of all the F1 debacle. (Less said about that the better). Then some things with Mrs AFB.
> Managed a walk this morning.




Not an expert on F1, but I did see some screaming headlines.

Reading the papers, and gloomily following the news re the (appalling) UK government - Boris Johnson really is an utterly amoral, quite disgusting, absolute disgrace.

And, you know, it is wonderful that I won't be told off by the mods for inserting a political statemnet (well, opinion) into an otherwise perfectly ordinary thread.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Watched most of the F1 this afternoon (missed laps 48-57) and it was the first race I’d watched live in 2 years. Probably be the last race I watch live for the next 2 years, hopefully at least.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Watched most of the F1 this afternoon (missed laps 48-57) and it was the first race I’d watched live in 2 years. Probably be the last race I watch live for the next 2 years, hopefully at least.



Utterly depressing. Just a right shit show. Imagine if they changed the rules in football during the game. 
Just did a bit of work. Off tomorrow. I’ll see if I can work less than I did on my ‘day off’ Friday. 
Also meeting up with a friend Thursday night. He lets me know when he’s in the area so I can buy him dinner!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Utterly depressing. Just a right shit show. Imagine if they changed the rules in football during the game.



Ah, I see.



Apple fanboy said:


> Just did a bit of work. Off tomorrow. I’ll see if I can work less than I did on my ‘day off’ Friday.
> Also meeting up with a friend Thursday night. He lets me know when he’s in the area so I can buy him dinner!



Try to enjoy tomorrow.

Thursday sounds as though it might be good fun.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> 
> Try to enjoy tomorrow.
> 
> Thursday sounds as though it might be good fun.



Indeed. It’s due to rain all day though, so not sure what I’ll get up to.


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Mostly watching the TV today. First of all the F1 debacle. (Less said about that the better). Then some things with Mrs AFB.
> Managed a walk this morning.




F1 outcome is one huge disappointment.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> F1 outcome is one huge disappointment.



Agreed. 

Currently watching another. West Ham not finding the net against Burnley.


----------



## ericwn

Had the kids alone this morning so the wife could sleep in. Called family on FaceTime, fixed late breakfast for everyone, sampled a new audiobook and was out for a walk with my son.


----------



## Alli

We went downtown and had breakfast. Bought peanuts and fed them to the squirrels in the main square, then did the grocery shopping. Checked in on my kids, who are waiting for their grandmother (my former mother-in-law) to die. They seem to be handling it well. I’m doing my best just to keep my mouth shut.

Now we’re watching Midsomer Murders. Only up to the end of season 8. Long ways to go.


----------



## Herdfan

ericwn said:


> F1 outcome is one huge disappointment.




They have 72 hours for an appeal.  What the stewards did was inexcusable.


----------



## Pumbaa

Celebrating Lucia with saffron buns, julmust, gingerbread cookies and my avatar.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Another day off here. Not too cold, but not exactly inviting out there. Took Mrs AFB into town so she could drop off some jewellery she no longer needed. She only wears her wedding ring and engagement ring these days. No other jewellery. She’ll spend the cash on the next few weeks shopping no doubt. 
Back to work tomorrow though. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Celebrating Lucia with saffron buns, julmust, gingerbread cookies and my avatar.




I had never heard of Lucia until I worked with Swedish colleagues on several international missions, when (at their wonderfully kind and welcoming invitation) we celebrated it together.

Enjoy, and I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Alli

Drove over to Mississippi today to get hubby’s hearing aids adjusted. Had lunch while we were there and then came home. While waiting I made myself an appointment to get a major haircut tomorrow. One of those dos with very short sides and plenty on top.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Drove over to Mississippi today to get hubby’s hearing aids adjusted. Had lunch while we were there and then came home. While waiting I made myself an appointment to get a major haircut tomorrow. One of those dos with very short sides and plenty on top.



I had my hair cut this morning. I do most of it and Mrs AFB finishes it off. My tufty bits I miss she calls them.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> I had my hair cut this morning. I do most of it and Mrs AFB finishes it off. My tufty bits I miss she calls them.



I’ve been doing my husband’s hair for a few years now. Most recently I cut it really short. He’s finally gotten used to it, and I love it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I’ve been doing my husband’s hair for a few years now. Most recently I cut it really short. He’s finally gotten used to it, and I love it.



I switched when the pandemic started. I don't think I'll switch back. I just use my beard trimmer with a longer guard. Does the job. But I always need a bit of help. The only issue is Mrs AFB needs a stool to stand on!


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> I switched when the pandemic started. I don't think I'll switch back. I just use my beard trimmer with a longer guard. Does the job. But I always need a bit of help. The only issue is Mrs AFB needs a stool to stand on!




I cut my beard on a #2, but have my hair cut on a #3.  Wife wasn't happy when I mistakenly told the barber to use a #2 on my head.


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> I switched when the pandemic started. I don't think I'll switch back. I just use my beard trimmer with a longer guard. Does the job. But I always need a bit of help. The only issue is Mrs AFB needs a stool to stand on!




Same here all home cut.


----------



## Clix Pix

I used to cut my husband's hair, too, when he was alive, as both of us much preferred the way I could style it than the way some barbers hacked at it.  His hair was fairly straight and not all that hard to trim once I really got the hang of it.   No beard or mustache to worry about, though!


----------



## ericwn

Did some additional Christmas shopping in the form of more Hue lights, work, had to pick my own Christmas present that work will gift me - good stuff. The Lego collection will grow, hehe. Love building with my son. 

Other than that a quiet day. More audiobook streaming.


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I used to cut my husband's hair, too, when he was alive, as both of us much preferred the way I could style it than the way some barbers hacked at it.  His hair was fairly straight and not all that hard to trim once I really got the hang of it.   No beard or mustache to worry about, though!



My wife also cuts mine, she just puts on a number 5 attachment on the electric clippers and buzzes me, then does all the necessary trimming. It's easy and look at how much money we've saved over the years!


----------



## Herdfan

With the offspring home, it was time to set up the Christmas tree.  Since this may be our last year in this house, we decided to put up the 12' which we haven't used in years.  

It was our first pre-lit tree and is beautiful, but half the lights on the lower 1/4 were out.  So I spent a couple of hours removing all the factory installed lights.  What a PITA.  They are wrapped on their good and help with clips and zip ties.  

The top 3/4 seems to be all working, so they will string lights on the bottom tomorrow.


----------



## lizkat

I"m using Mother Nature's Xmas tree lights for this evening.   The Geminids (meteor showers from the asteroid 3200 Phaethon) will peak for this area and my particular location's terrain between 8 and 10 this evening, and for once it's a clear night for a great show, so I'm out the back door now for a look at free "Christmas lights".


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> The only issue is Mrs AFB needs a stool to stand on!



Outrageous! I make my husband sit on a stool so I can reach everything.


----------



## ronntaylor

FTFO as my saved password folder is currently empty. Have been trying to complete e-Checkin for an upcoming appointment and the saved password for the site wouldn't work. Went to Saved Passwords. Empty!

Emails still work. A few websites still work (including here, obviously). Was planning to update all iDevices this weekend as I like to wait a few days before jumping on updates. This couldn't come at a worst time. Hubby is finishing the semester and generally give his admin support for grading and quarterly review updates. Meeting up with several friends this weekend, some for the first time since before the Pandemic. And my important eye checkup since the two previous dates were postponed. My eyesight has suffered, probably because I'm reading more online and binge watching shows several times a month on my MBA or iPad.

Other than that, bloody fantastic day!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Work, then dentist.

In the afternoon waited for Tesco deliveries to arrive.

In the evening reading and watching some K-dramas.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A chat for around an hour with Decent Brother, where topics included our cousin, booster shots, and the travails & troubles (almost invariably self-inflicted) of the awful Boris Johnson.


----------



## lizkat

Celebrating for a second evening the year's release at last of its approximately weeklong grasp of the blasted 16:27 sunset.  Today it occurred for the second time at 16:28,  and so even though sunrise continues to be later and later by minutes until just after Christmas, we've finally had the last of this late autumn's too-damn-early sunsets! 

Gonna party with some Manu Chao music cranked up to an 8 while I scout up something festive for supper.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Celebrating for a second evening the year's release at last of its approximately weeklong grasp of the blasted 16:27 sunset.  Today it occurred for the second time at 16:28,  and so even though sunrise continues to be later and later by minutes until just after Christmas, we've finally had the last of this late autumn's too-damn-early sunsets!
> 
> Gonna party with some Manu Chao music cranked up to an 8 while I scout up something festive for supper.




Ah, Manu Chao.  Wonderful.

Superb choice, perfect for this time of year.

Actually, I always think of Manu Chao as a sort of sunshine that happens to be bottled musically.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Eric said:


> My wife also cuts mine, she just puts on a number 5 attachment on the electric clippers and buzzes me, then does all the necessary trimming. It's easy and look at how much money we've saved over the years!




I’ve saved so much money having my mom cut my hair again.  I started doing so when my favorite salon in Palo Alto shut down in 2020, but even since reopening, although I miss the place, I don’t miss paying $35 a month (or slightly more often) for it and haven’t been going. So as long as I’m living at home I think the home-cut is the option I’ll be going with.


----------



## Clix Pix

Updating my software.   Two machines done with Monterey 12.1 and one is still in process.  After that, the iOS updates....


----------



## MEJHarrison

TBL said:


> I’ve saved so much money having my mom cut my hair again.  I started doing so when my favorite salon in Palo Alto shut down in 2020, but even since reopening, although I miss the place, I don’t miss paying $35 a month (or slightly more often) for it and haven’t been going. So as long as I’m living at home I think the home-cut is the option I’ll be going with.




I've gone a different route and just cut out the hair cuts altogether.  Who am I going to impress, the people I come across downstairs in the kitchen?  They have way too much dirt on me at this point for a simple haircut to influence their opinions.


----------



## shadow puppet

Clix Pix said:


> Updating my software.   Two machines done with Monterey 12.1 and one is still in process.  After that, the iOS updates....



I'm researching upgrading my 2016 intel MBP still running Mojave.  You are far braver than me going to Monterey.  

I think I've settled on Big Sur for now.  I also have to update to Office 2021 (wanted 2019 but can't find it except on the gray market which makes me nervous).  I know my current Office 2011 is ancient as the hills and won't work moving past Mojave.  I need Office for work but do not want the 365 option.

I'm also researching what apps will work or not when I upgrade.  Basically, my head hurts from reading everything and I want to run away from home.


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> I know my current Office 2011 is ancient as the hills and won't work moving past Mojave.  I need Office for work but do not want the 365 option.




I am still running Office 2011 as well.  It works just fine under Mojave so that is as good a reason as any to NOT upgrade my OS.  I will keep running this one until the computer dies and then I will start over with probably 365.  We have a family account for the offspring, but I never saw the need to upgrade as 2011 does all I need and more.


----------



## Clix Pix

I am a firm believer in keeping one's machines reasonably up to date, so no machine in this household is still sporting an OS or iOS version that is one, two or more years old.   IMHO that is just asking for trouble in a lot of ways, including security concerns.    I usually wait a day or two, though, before updating to the latest upgrade or update -- MR is handy for seeing if there are a lot of reports of issues cropping up during the process -- and if all looks fine, I go ahead.  Just completed all the updates today, except for the Apple Watch, which I'll do tomorrow.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Outrageous! I make my husband sit on a stool so I can reach everything.



I do offer. But she prefers it if I stand in the shower. Then it’s easy to clean up.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Watching MOTD after just finishing work in bed. Soon be time to get up again for my morning run.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Watching MOTD after just finishing work in bed. Soon be time to get up again for my morning run.




Ah, MOTD.

To me, (and yes, tonight was good news - for me - and, moreover, I won't even dare to suggest that you "enjoy" MOTD), well, MOTD and Saturday are a magical and impossibly perfect pairing...like, perhaps, fish'n'chips..... and not something I can contemplate with pleasure at any other time, not during the Season.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> I do offer. But she prefers it if I stand in the shower. Then it’s easy to clean up.



Man…he cleans up himself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dashed - briefly, but swiftly - to the local store to pick up my organic milk (and organic cream) and they kindly asked whether I wanted a double order (they keep organic milk for me each week) next week to see me through Christmas.  I answered in the affirmative.

Yes, I do; once supplies get disrupted,it can take until mid January before everything is fully restored.  Besides, Covid notwithstanding, people may call in and it will be nice to be able to offer them tea of coffee - and, even if they don't - I will want to be able to prepare extra tea and coffee; Christmas is not the time to run out of milk.

Anyway, bought a few lemons, limes (limes! - I keep forgetting to buy limes!), grapefruit, capers (for caponata and other recipes that need capers - tartar sauce, for example), butter, avocados, crisps (chips) and wine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Tomorrow (well, it is today, now) my cousin's funeral service shall take place.

In an alternative universe, my brothers and I would have been present, - my cousin was my brother's godfather, after all - but in this world's here and now, prudence dictates that we shall attend online. 

It is difficult to describe our feelings; as Decent Brother remarked to me last night, there are cousins we aren't - or, weren't - all that close to - and while they are people whose deaths we would (of course) regret, it would not leave this awful feeling of emptiness.

This cousin was the god of our childhood, and I deeply regret that we cannot be physically present to say a final farewell, a heartfelt goodbye.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I attended my cousin's funeral service remotely.

Yes, I would have far preferred to have been present in person, but I am awed (and profoundly impressed) by the sort of tech that allows one to attend such a service remotely.

And I also made a few phone calls, including one to my doctor, (the pharmacist's system was extraordinarily complicated) and have an appointment to receive the booster jab next week.

Another phone call was to a restaurant (an award winning one, where the owner chef is as ethical as she is brilliant, - she gives classes, training and opportunities to refugees, and hosts themed food nights based on their respective culinary cultures, showcasing their culinary cultures, passionately supports local organic suppliers, and - as an avowed feminist - strongly supports women and minorities) where I know the owner/chef and her husband, who is also her business partner.

Yesterday, their Twitter page featured a positively pornographic tarte tatin, so seductively delicious did it appear; today, I phoned them with a request to bake/make/prepare one for me for Christmas - or even, for after Christmas, if they are too busy.

Although I have ordered a small (homemade) porter cake from the market, - Decent Brother loves a serious, homemade, porter cake (the fruit cake basis for a classic Christmas cake), and this is really for him, should he put in an unlikely appearance - but, the tarte tatin is my treat to myself, in lieu of a Christmas cake.

They cheerfully told me to come in and collect it on December 23.......yum; I adore a really good tarte tatin.


----------



## Alli

Mani/pedi day. A day totally devoted to myself. (Not that every day isn’t.)


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I attended my cousin's funeral service remotely.
> 
> Yes, I would have far preferred to have been present in person, but I am awed (and profoundly impressed) by the sort of tech that allows one to attend such a service remotely.
> 
> And I also made a few phone calls, including one to my doctor, (the pharmacist's system was extraordinarily complicated) and have an appointment to receive the booster jab next week.
> 
> Another phone call was to a restaurant (an award winning one, where the owner chef is as ethical as she is brilliant, - she gives classes, training and opportunities to refugees, and hosts themed food nights based on their respective culinary cultures, showcasing their culinary cultures, passionately supports local organic suppliers, and - as an avowed feminist - strongly supports women and minorities) where I know the owner/chef and her husband, who is also her business partner.
> 
> Yesterday, their Twitter page featured a positively pornographic tarte tatin, so seductively delicious did it appear; today, I phoned them with a request to bake/make/prepare one for me for Christmas - or even, for after Christmas, if they are too busy.
> 
> Although I have ordered a small (homemade) porter cake from the market, - Decent Brother loves a serious, homemade, porter cake (the fruit cake basis for a classic Christmas cake), and this is really for him, should he put in an unlikely appearance - but, the tarte tatin is my treat to myself, in lieu of a Christmas cake.
> 
> They cheerfully told me to come in and collect it on December 23.......yum; I adore a really good tarte tatin.



Enjoy. I had a lovely meal out last night. First one since October. My last for a while I’m sure. 
Here I’ve been pottering about this afternoon as I’m off work.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Enjoy. I had a lovely meal out last night. First one since October. My last for a while I’m sure.
> Here I’ve been pottering about this afternoon as I’m off work.




Ah, I meant to ask about your meal out last night.

What was on the menu?  I assume that the repast was washed down with a few beers?

Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And - aside from private sorrow (my cousin's warm funeral service) - I must admit there is also a source of serious - almost sadistic - glee; namely, the results of the Shropshire North by-election; the Tories were (rightly) hammered (by the Lib Dems), and have lost a seat that they have held for almost two hundred years.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, I meant to ask about your meal out last night.
> 
> What was on the menu?  I assume that the repast was washed down with a few beers?
> 
> Hope you had a great time.



As per usual I was driving, so just a couple of shandy’s. A nice medium rare steak and chips with a loverly sauce (can’t remember the name). The some sticky toffee pudding with custard. 
Then we went for nice coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> As per usual I was driving, so just a couple of shandy’s. A nice medium rare steak and chips with a loverly sauce (can’t remember the name). The some sticky toffee pudding with custard.
> Then we went for nice coffee.



Sounds delicious, and delighted that you had such a lovely evening out.

Mushroom, or blue cheese sauce, or a sort of dark wine/brandy sauce are some of the sauces that are usually served with steak.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious, and delighted that you had such a lovely evening out.
> 
> Mushroom, or blue cheese sauce, or a sort of dark wine/brandy sauce are some of the sauces that are usually served with steak.



It was a dark sauce. It featured garlic as Mrs AFB has been complaining this morning!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It was a dark sauce. It featured garlic as Mrs AFB has been complaining this morning!




Sounds delicious.

I haven't had steak in an absolute age, - in fact, I haven't had any meat - and now, you are making me not just hungry, but craving (a rare) steak and chips (and indeed, a warm pub, and congenial company).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds delicious.
> 
> I haven't had steak in an absolute age, - in fact, I haven't had any meat - and now, you are making me not just hungry, but craving (a rare) steak and chips (and indeed, a warm pub, and congenial company).



It was. We only eat chicken at home, so I nearly always select a steak if it’s on the menu. 
We have fish about once a week as well. So basically when I’m at one of my rare restaurant visits I discount all the chicken or fish meals.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It was. We only eat chicken at home, so I nearly always select a steak if it’s on the menu.
> We have fish about once a week as well. So basically when I’m at one of my rare restaurant visits I discount all the chicken or fish meals.




Yes, for the very same reason, - precisely because I eat it so rarely - steak is something that I fairly frequently eat - especially if the venue in question has a good reputation for steak - when dining out.

In fact, the last time I saw (met, chatted with) the cousin whose funeral service was today, - he had come to see us after my mother's funeral - Decent Brother and I (and my cousin) all thoroughly enjoyed a gourmet burger and chips and beer and wine in the bar of a very good hotel where he stayed.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, for the very same reason, - precisely because I eat it so rarely - steak is something that I fairly frequently eat - especially if the venue in question has a good reputation for steak - when dining out.
> 
> In fact, the last time I saw (met, chatted with) the cousin whose funeral service was today, - he had come to see us after my mother's funeral - Decent Brother and I (and my cousin) all thoroughly enjoyed a gourmet burger and chips and beer and wine in the bar of a very good hotel where he stayed.



I’ve eaten at this particular pub a few times. It’s always busy and has a nice atmosphere as well as good food. The choice of the coffee house afterwards was a random Google, but was a good one. Just down the road in Bromsgrove.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I’ve eaten at this particular pub a few times. It’s always busy and has a nice atmosphere as well as good food. The choice of the coffee house afterwards was a random Google, but was a good one. Just down the road in Bromsgrove.




Sounds lovely; I'm really glad that you had such a pleasant evening and enjoyable time.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Preparing for tomorrow. Our active duty kid told my wife he won’t be home for Christmas, which of course led to a few crying sessions. I am actually picking him up  at the airport tomorrow for the surprise. 

She will be very happy. 
I assume I will be in serious trouble.


----------



## DT

yaxomoxay said:


> Preparing for tomorrow. Our active duty kid told my wife he won’t be home for Christmas, which of course led to a few crying sessions. I am actually picking him up  at the airport tomorrow for the surprise.
> 
> She will be very happy.
> I assume I will be in serious trouble.




I highly approve 

Umm, but in case she's reading this ...

OH YOU BASTARD!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

yaxomoxay said:


> Preparing for tomorrow. Our active duty kid told my wife he won’t be home for Christmas, which of course led to a few crying sessions. I am actually picking him up  at the airport tomorrow for the surprise.
> 
> She will be very happy.
> I assume I will be in serious trouble.




That will be a wonderful (and welcome) surprise for her; she will be delighted and will treasure the time (and the memories it will give rise to) she will be able to spend with 'active duty kid'.

Lovely story, and do enjoy the time you are able to spend together.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Really lazy day today. Went for a walk this morning. Struggling to think of what else I did! Still it’s nice to take it easy once in a while.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Really lazy day today. Went for a walk this morning. Struggling to think of what else I did! Still it’s nice to take it easy once in a while.




My day was similar.

However, I did phone some of the stalls in the farmers' market to ascertain what days - if any - they will be present during this coming week.

Christmas Day falling on a Saturday is - to put it mildly - exceedingy inconvenient for them, although the actual market itself - as is the tradition approaching Christmas, - will run all week.  

Some will show up Thursday (23rd), one stall said Friday (24th), another offered to do a delivery on Wednesday.

Anyway, these days, I have learned "not to sweat the small stuff"; there is far too much by way of "big stuff" that makes calls on your time, attention, emotions.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> My day was similar.
> 
> However, I did phone some of the stalls in the farmers' market to ascertain what days - if any - they will be present during this coming week.
> 
> Christmas Day falling on a Saturday is - to put it mildly - exceedingy inconvenient for them, although the actual market itself - as is the tradition approaching Christmas, - will run all week.
> 
> Some will show up Thursday (23rd), one stall said Friday (24th), another offered to do a delivery on Wednesday.
> 
> Anyway, these days, I have learned "not to sweat the small stuff"; there is far too much by way of "big stuff" that makes calls on your time, attention, emotions.



Hope they have a nice selection for you. What about that French bakery? Hopefully they might have a nice fruit tart for you to go with a baguette.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Hope they have a nice selection for you. What about that French bakery? Hopefully they might have a nice fruit tart for you to go with a baguette.




For now, I am amply supplied with vegetables, and with bread - better to eat (and finish) what is in the house.

However, I'll phone the French bakery next week - my recollection is that they tend to take at least a week off around Christmas - and place an order to be collected on either 23rd or 24th, an order for baguette, rye bread, and perhaps a brioche.

I have ordered a tarte tatin, (in an award winning restaurant) which shall be ready for me on Thursday; and, I shall collect the porter cake that I have ordered, also on Thursday.

Re vegetables, well, in truth, I should be fine; above all, tomatoes, peppers, aubergines, garlic are what I have in mind - besides, root vegetables are readily available this time of year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour by phone.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a mug of tea, with chocolate biscuits.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sipping a mug of tea, with chocolate biscuits.



Sounds utterly wonderful!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Sounds utterly wonderful!




Actually, at this time of year, I must say that it is quite wonderful.

Chocolate biscuits (with coffee, or, even better, with tea) are a (deeply enjoyed and thoroughly relished) winter treat.


----------



## lizkat

A couple (or four,  actually...)  of Anna's Ginger Thins for me this evening,  with a cup of Christmas Morning tea, a mix of black and jasmine that I like to have now and then all year round.


----------



## DT

We got in our Bones coffee order, this was direct, so it's extremely fresh roasted, JFC, it was a bit late because they said they got like 20,000 orders ... 

This is a cool, boutique coffee roaster here in FL, I've gotten several of their product from Amazon, but I had a nice discount ordering direct and they had a couple of options that weren't available through Amazon (and it's probably MUCH fresher).  Everything has this sort of rock-a-billy, skeleton aesthetic, it's very cool.

So this is weird ... we ordered direct, and I've never seen a Bones Coffee ad on TV, well, a few days after we got our order, we started seeing ads.  It was local, via IP based local channels, so it could easily be targeted, but yeah, that's some Matrix level insanity ...

Anyway, the flavors are glorious, the beans are super fresh, we opened the dark roast (see below) and it's GLOWING with oily goodness   It's a rare flavored whole bean option, glorious!

Army of Dark Chocolate | 12oz​DARK CHOCOLATE, DARK ROAST COFFEE​285 reviews
12 oz

After being teleported to a world without caffeine, Bones must search for the book of Dark Chocolate to get back home. The evil Lord DeCaf has other plans. Armed with nothin' but a rippin' chainsaw and his lone mug of dark roast coffee, Bones must vanquish his foes, find the book, and maybe even save the girl. Hell yeah, baby.

Army of Dark Chocolate is an absolute treat created with 100% Brazilian Arabica roasted perfectly dark and a splash of decadent dark chocolate flavor.

Shark Bite | 12oz​SPICED, BUTTERED RUM FLAVORED COFFEE​1350 reviews
12 oz

Take a bite out of your morning with our delicious Shark Bite coffee! Our 100% Arabica beans infused with spiced, buttered rum flavor and roasted to a perfect medium. You're gonna need a bigger mug!


Jingle Bones | 12oz​COCONUT, VANILLA & CARAMEL FLAVORED COFFEE​210 reviews
12 oz

You might be wondering, “how does Santa deliver all those presents around the world in one night?”. Well, we have the answer: Coffee. When it comes to coffee, Jingle Bones soars to the top of Santa’s list. We’ve combined rich caramel, smooth vanilla and just the right amount of coconut with our medium-roast coffee to bring you an instant holiday classic that’s elfin’ magical!










						Bones Coffee Company - Say Goodbye to Boring.
					

At Bones Coffee Company, coffee isn't just a drink that wakes you up in the morning; it's an experience. One sip and you'll discover why our freshly roasted coffee is leagues above the rest.




					www.bonescoffee.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just received an email informing me that the coffee I ordered yesterday shall be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> We got in our Bones coffee order, this was direct, so it's extremely fresh roasted, JFC, it was a bit late because they said they got like 20,000 orders ...
> 
> This is a cool, boutique coffee roaster here in FL, I've gotten several of their product from Amazon, but I had a nice discount ordering direct and they had a couple of options that weren't available through Amazon (and it's probably MUCH fresher). Everything has this sort of rock-a-billy, skeleton aesthetic, it's very cool.
> 
> So this is weird ... we ordered direct, and I've never seen a Bones Coffee ad on TV, well, a few days after we got our order, we started seeing ads. It was local, via IP based local channels, so it could easily be targeted, but yeah, that's some Matrix level insanity ...
> 
> Anyway, the flavors are glorious, the beans are super fresh, we opened the dark roast (see below) and it's GLOWING with oily goodness  It's a rare flavored whole bean option, glorious!
> 
> Army of Dark Chocolate | 12oz​DARK CHOCOLATE, DARK ROAST COFFEE​285 reviews
> 12 oz
> 
> After being teleported to a world without caffeine, Bones must search for the book of Dark Chocolate to get back home. The evil Lord DeCaf has other plans. Armed with nothin' but a rippin' chainsaw and his lone mug of dark roast coffee, Bones must vanquish his foes, find the book, and maybe even save the girl. Hell yeah, baby.
> 
> Army of Dark Chocolate is an absolute treat created with 100% Brazilian Arabica roasted perfectly dark and a splash of decadent dark chocolate flavor.
> 
> Shark Bite | 12oz​SPICED, BUTTERED RUM FLAVORED COFFEE​1350 reviews
> 12 oz
> 
> Take a bite out of your morning with our delicious Shark Bite coffee! Our 100% Arabica beans infused with spiced, buttered rum flavor and roasted to a perfect medium. You're gonna need a bigger mug!
> 
> 
> Jingle Bones | 12oz​COCONUT, VANILLA & CARAMEL FLAVORED COFFEE​210 reviews
> 12 oz
> 
> You might be wondering, “how does Santa deliver all those presents around the world in one night?”. Well, we have the answer: Coffee. When it comes to coffee, Jingle Bones soars to the top of Santa’s list. We’ve combined rich caramel, smooth vanilla and just the right amount of coconut with our medium-roast coffee to bring you an instant holiday classic that’s elfin’ magical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones Coffee Company - Say Goodbye to Boring.
> 
> 
> At Bones Coffee Company, coffee isn't just a drink that wakes you up in the morning; it's an experience. One sip and you'll discover why our freshly roasted coffee is leagues above the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonescoffee.com




Flavoured coffee with rum, coconut… shudder.


----------



## fooferdoggie

just feeling like crap with this mixed co id vaccine. walked to the theater to watch Spiderman as the weather was too nasty to bother biking. had our grandkid over for a bit going to be at 7 cant keep my eyes open same with y wife but she slept in 2 extra hours.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee en route, vegetable order despatched, and some organic biobags for the bins (at least a year's supply) have just been delivered.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Took my camera for a walk. The woods were a lot muddier than I thought they would be. Even in waterproof trousers and boots, it was not enjoyable. Didn't get any good images either.
But I didn't want to end up working half the day either, so it was better than that.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Being a father or a mother doesn’t make someone a better person by default. It requires lots of effort, and many mistakes are being made on the parenthood journey.

However, one strong evidence of having done a decent job is the length and strength of the first hug of a returning son. The whole weekend has been a strong moving experience.

May you all have a blessed, wonderful, loving, and happy Christmas and here’s to a better 2022. The world and its viruses might present challenges, but ultimately what matters is within us. Beauty and love still surround us, we just need to keep our eyes open. 

A big hug to all of you.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Took my camera for a walk.




Yeah, I had a Nikon that used to scratch at the door at like 3 in the morning, wanting to go out ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now it appears that I will not receive my delivery of coffee until tomorrow.  

That doesn't bother me, but I would prefer if companies set out realistic timetables from the outset, - and met those deadlines - rather than setting delusional, fantastic, and - frankly - unrealistic and over-optimistic timetables which they haven't a hope of meeting.


----------



## Alli

Bloody cold here this morning. I might have to put on a jacket when I go out. Out will entail a visit to the cardiologist for a PETscan and an echocardiogram. Let’s hope I do better on those than I did on the calcium score which led to the order of today’s tests.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Bloody cold here this morning. I might have to put on a jacket when I go out. Out will entail a visit to the cardiologist for a PETscan and an echocardiogram. Let’s hope I do better on those than I did on the calcium score which led to the order of today’s tests.



Fingeres crossed


----------



## Clix Pix

Ditto!   Hope all goes smoothly and that the results are stellar!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Bloody cold here this morning. I might have to put on a jacket when I go out. Out will entail a visit to the cardiologist for a PETscan and an echocardiogram. Let’s hope I do better on those than I did on the calcium score which led to the order of today’s tests.



Best of luck with it, and I hope that all goes well for you.


----------



## Apple fanboy

yaxomoxay said:


> Being a father or a mother doesn’t make someone a better person by default. It requires lots of effort, and many mistakes are being made on the parenthood journey.
> 
> However, one strong evidence of having done a decent job is the length and strength of the first hug of a returning son. The whole weekend has been a strong moving experience.
> 
> May you all have a blessed, wonderful, loving, and happy Christmas and here’s to a better 2022. The world and its viruses might present challenges, but ultimately what matters is within us. Beauty and love still surround us, we just need to keep our eyes open.
> 
> A big hug to all of you.



Only if your child ever returns. You can keep Christmas. It doesn’t exist in the AFB household anymore.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Bloody cold here this morning. I might have to put on a jacket when I go out. Out will entail a visit to the cardiologist for a PETscan and an echocardiogram. Let’s hope I do better on those than I did on the calcium score which led to the order of today’s tests.



Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> And now it appears that I will not receive my delivery of coffee until tomorrow.
> 
> That doesn't bother me, but I would prefer if companies set out realistic timetables from the outset, - and met those deadlines - rather than setting delusional, fantastic, and - frankly - unrealistic and over-optimistic timetables which they haven't a hope of meeting.



As long as you have enough coffee for the morning.  Deliveries are a nightmare this time of year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> As long as you have enough coffee for the morning.  Deliveries are a nightmare this time of year.




Oh, in truth, I have more than enough coffee for - at least - the next week or so, possibly a bit longer.

However, I have learned from experience that "normal" deliveries don't usually fully resume until the second week of January, and running out between Christmas and the New Year, or early in the New Year, would be unfortunate.

And - candidly - I now that deliveries are a nightmare at this time of year.

What I don't get (or understand) is why this cannot be admitted and acknowledged when orders are placed initially.  

When - for example - I initially placed my order for coffee -I would have no problem if they said thta delivery wouldn't be until Tuesday or Wednesday; it is a busy time of year - I know that, get that, understand that, and smpathise with that.  

Set a realistic and credible deadline from the outset, instead of seeking refuge in a sort of insane and delusional optimism, promising the earth, and (inevitably) falling far short.


----------



## Renzatic

fooferdoggie said:


> so much hate and conflict all in one place. I love the Jesus reference because I am sure he is a god fearing christian.




I'M AN OUTLAW! YOU CAN'T MAKE ME COMPLY!

...respect the thin blue line, by the way.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Oh, in truth, I have more than enough coffee for - at least - the next week or so, possibly a bit longer.
> 
> However, I have learned from experience that "normal" deliveries don't usually fully resume until the second week of January, and running out between Christmas and the New Year, or early in the New Year, would be unfortunate.
> 
> And - candidly - I now that deliveries are a nightmare at this time of year.
> 
> What I don't get (or understand) is why this cannot be admitted and acknowledged when orders are placed initially.
> 
> When - for example - I initially placed my order for coffee -I would have no problem if they said thta delivery wouldn't be until Tuesday or Wednesday; it is a busy time of year - I know that, get that, understand that, and smpathise with that.
> 
> Set a realistic and credible deadline from the outset, instead of seeking refuge in a sort of insane and delusional optimism, promising the earth, and (inevitably) falling far short.



I think it’s very hard to work out when things will or won’t be delivered right now. For example we have a daily collection from UPS. 50-200 parcels a day Monday to Friday. 4-5 this year they haven’t turned up. It’s shocking.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Apple fanboy said:


> Only if your child ever returns. You can keep Christmas. It doesn’t exist in the AFB household anymore.



I still keep you in my thoughts. 

For what it’s worth - certainly not much - you sharing the tragedy you had to endure made me - and still makes me - to focus on appreciating the people and things I have in my life. Your story is a stark reminder that not only things might suddenly change, but they will inevitably do so one way or another. 

There is absolutely nothing that I can say or do to make things better for you and your  wife, just know that even if we are two anonymous people on a forum, the fact that you shared your story - which hit me very much for some reason I can’t truly explain - has been important in my own formation and even happiness (in the sense of eudaimonia), which reflects in the rest of the family. 

Please forgive me if I step into something too personal and inappropriate with this statement - and if you believe so, let me know and I will immediately delete it as no offense is meant - but I hope that by being a better father myself after reading about your daughter, I will somehow indirectly and imperfectly honor her, you, and your wife. 

I still wish you have the best time you can have given the circumstances.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> Only if your child ever returns. You can keep Christmas. It doesn’t exist in the AFB household anymore.




If you could figure out how to sell that to the masses, you would be richer than Musk and Bezos combined. 

It's not that I hate Christmas, it is that I hate my wife's family's version of it.  For them it is all about the number of presents.  

Growing up as an only child, I usually got one big gift and then a few smaller gifts.  But the big one was what I looked forward to.  Then I got married and the sheer number of gifts the wife bought for her family was staggering.  Not even about the cost, but the number.  She explained that everyone likes opening gifts so the more the better.  She has come around to my way. 

What really pissed me off was I wasn't allowed to buy my daughter what I wanted to give her because it might upset others in the family.  So those gifts had to be given after Christmas.    And it was ever apparent 2 years ago when she asked for an iPad Pro for Christmas for college.  So I bought her one and the comments from my M-I-L were childish to say the least.  She is going to absolutely  this year when my daughter opens that new M1 iMac.

One year, my nephew who was mid-teens at the time asked for one thing.  A certain pair of boots that were popular.  Didn't ask for anything else.  Was his wish granted?  Nope.  His mom bought him knock=-offs and a bunch of other stuff he didn't want.  The look on his face was pure sadness when he opened them up and realized they were knock-offs.  My B-I-L (not his dad) and I chipped in and bought him the ones he wanted.  I know it sounds like a little thing, but he was kind of awkward and fitting in was hard for him and he just wanted that one thing and his mom just had to do "more", which turned out to be less.

Then a couple of years ago, I convinced my wife to go on a cruise over Christmas.  I had done this about every other year growing up and it was great.  The M-I-L wasn't happy, but I didn't care after 26 years of doing what she wanted.  So to mess up our plans, she fell and fractured a vertebra the Sunday after Thanksgiving forcing us to cancel our trip.  Then COVID cancelled last year.  

So yeah, if I could skip Christmas, I would.


----------



## Apple fanboy

yaxomoxay said:


> I still keep you in my thoughts.
> 
> For what it’s worth - certainly not much - you sharing the tragedy you had to endure made me - and still makes me - to focus on appreciating the people and things I have in my life. Your story is a stark reminder that not only things might suddenly change, but they will inevitably do so one way or another.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that I can say or do to make things better for you and your  wife, just know that even if we are two anonymous people on a forum, the fact that you shared your story - which hit me very much for some reason I can’t truly explain - has been important in my own formation and even happiness (in the sense of eudaimonia), which reflects in the rest of the family.
> 
> Please forgive me if I step into something too personal and inappropriate with this statement - and if you believe so, let me know and I will immediately delete it as no offense is meant - but I hope that by being a better father myself after reading about your daughter, I will somehow indirectly and imperfectly honor her, you, and your wife.
> 
> I still wish you have the best time you can have given the circumstances.



No offence taken. Enjoy your family when you can. You never know when that opportunity will be gone.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> If you could figure out how to sell that to the masses, you would be richer than Musk and Bezos combined.
> 
> It's not that I hate Christmas, it is that I hate my wife's family's version of it.  For them it is all about the number of presents.
> 
> Growing up as an only child, I usually got one big gift and then a few smaller gifts.  But the big one was what I looked forward to.  Then I got married and the sheer number of gifts the wife bought for her family was staggering.  Not even about the cost, but the number.  She explained that everyone likes opening gifts so the more the better.  She has come around to my way.
> 
> What really pissed me off was I wasn't allowed to buy my daughter what I wanted to give her because it might upset others in the family.  So those gifts had to be given after Christmas.    And it was ever apparent 2 years ago when she asked for an iPad Pro for Christmas for college.  So I bought her one and the comments from my M-I-L were childish to say the least.  She is going to absolutely  this year when my daughter opens that new M1 iMac.
> 
> One year, my nephew who was mid-teens at the time asked for one thing.  A certain pair of boots that were popular.  Didn't ask for anything else.  Was his wish granted?  Nope.  His mom bought him knock=-offs and a bunch of other stuff he didn't want.  The look on his face was pure sadness when he opened them up and realized they were knock-offs.  My B-I-L (not his dad) and I chipped in and bought him the ones he wanted.  I know it sounds like a little thing, but he was kind of awkward and fitting in was hard for him and he just wanted that one thing and his mom just had to do "more", which turned out to be less.
> 
> Then a couple of years ago, I convinced my wife to go on a cruise over Christmas.  I had done this about every other year growing up and it was great.  The M-I-L wasn't happy, but I didn't care after 26 years of doing what she wanted.  So to mess up our plans, she fell and fractured a vertebra the Sunday after Thanksgiving forcing us to cancel our trip.  Then COVID cancelled last year.
> 
> So yeah, if I could skip Christmas, I would.



I actually hate Christmas more and more each year. The freedom to not participate in all the politics and crap is great. But for the most part I just can't wait until January. Get the anniversary out of the way and we are all good until Mothers Day.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Herdfan said:


> If you could figure out how to sell that to the masses, you would be richer than Musk and Bezos combined.
> 
> It's not that I hate Christmas, it is that I hate my wife's family's version of it.  For them it is all about the number of presents.
> 
> Growing up as an only child, I usually got one big gift and then a few smaller gifts.  But the big one was what I looked forward to.  Then I got married and the sheer number of gifts the wife bought for her family was staggering.  Not even about the cost, but the number.  She explained that everyone likes opening gifts so the more the better.  She has come around to my way.
> 
> What really pissed me off was I wasn't allowed to buy my daughter what I wanted to give her because it might upset others in the family.  So those gifts had to be given after Christmas.    And it was ever apparent 2 years ago when she asked for an iPad Pro for Christmas for college.  So I bought her one and the comments from my M-I-L were childish to say the least.  She is going to absolutely  this year when my daughter opens that new M1 iMac.
> 
> One year, my nephew who was mid-teens at the time asked for one thing.  A certain pair of boots that were popular.  Didn't ask for anything else.  Was his wish granted?  Nope.  His mom bought him knock=-offs and a bunch of other stuff he didn't want.  The look on his face was pure sadness when he opened them up and realized they were knock-offs.  My B-I-L (not his dad) and I chipped in and bought him the ones he wanted.  I know it sounds like a little thing, but he was kind of awkward and fitting in was hard for him and he just wanted that one thing and his mom just had to do "more", which turned out to be less.
> 
> Then a couple of years ago, I convinced my wife to go on a cruise over Christmas.  I had done this about every other year growing up and it was great.  The M-I-L wasn't happy, but I didn't care after 26 years of doing what she wanted.  So to mess up our plans, she fell and fractured a vertebra the Sunday after Thanksgiving forcing us to cancel our trip.  Then COVID cancelled last year.
> 
> So yeah, if I could skip Christmas, I would.



Ah, now that’s an interesting testimony!

As for me, I tend to be Bah Humbug, but in the last few years I’ve decided to be more in the so-called Christmas spirit (minus the presents craze which makes lots of people everything but Christmas-like). At the end of the day, I gotta appreciate what I have, what people want or do doesn’t truly concerns me, and I also try to focus on the religious aspect of the festivities. Advent season has been a wonderful introspective experience this year, for example. I guess that Covid also helped putting things in perspective; next year normalcy could be completely gone by the invasion of the killer grasshoppers or something, so I better do what I can to see the good things I do have without bitching too much. 

Said that, I stay as far away as possible from malls.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

yaxomoxay said:


> Being a father or a mother doesn’t make someone a better person by default. It requires lots of effort, and many mistakes are being made on the parenthood journey.
> 
> However, one strong evidence of having done a decent job is the length and strength of the first hug of a returning son. The whole weekend has been a strong moving experience.
> 
> May you all have a blessed, wonderful, loving, and happy Christmas and here’s to a better 2022. The world and its viruses might present challenges, but ultimately what matters is within us. Beauty and love still surround us, we just need to keep our eyes open.
> 
> A big hug to all of you.



That sounds as though you had a wonderful week-end, and relationships with your children (or parents) when you yourself are an adult can be wonderfully rewarding.

I will say that while childhood was one thing (and yes, as Decent Brother said, looking back on it, our childhoood was close to idyllic in many ways), as adults, we enjoyed a really quite lovely relationship with our parents.

For, by then, they were friends as well as family, and I know that they also hugely enjoyed - savoured, relished - this feature of our relationship, and, now that they are no longer with us, this is one of the things that I miss most (even if I do remember it very warmly).


Apple fanboy said:


> Only if your child ever returns. You can keep Christmas. It doesn’t exist in the AFB household anymore.



My sympathies; that must be the sort of pain that never fully goes away.



Apple fanboy said:


> No offence taken. Enjoy your family when you can. You never know when that opportunity will be gone.



Absolutely.

I could not agree more; enjoy family while you can.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I actually hate Christmas more and more each year. The freedom to not participate in all the politics and crap is great. But for the most part I just can't wait until January. Get the anniversary out of the way and we are all good until Mothers Day.



Well, I was never much of a fan of Christmas myself, and I loathe winter.

But, now that my parents are no longer with us, and Covid has kept my brother away (for the second year running), I realise that I miss them, and would love to have them with me.


----------



## ericwn

With Christmas coming closer I miss my mother, brother, uncle and aunt living abroad more and more. 

Other than that I’m off work after tomorrow for the rest of the week which is good, and only two days to work next week as well. A hopefully good ending to this rather “meh” year. 

At least I can watch some sci-fi and enjoy my coffee these days, what else would I need?


----------



## JamesMike

I arrived safe and sound to my US home, trip was uneventful, thank goodness.  It is nice seeing the kids in person.


----------



## Clix Pix

I don't really dislike or hate Christmas;  at this time in my life I'm just sort of indifferent to it.  Definitely the whole pandemic thing has played a role in adding to this, but even before that in later years I was not someone who plunged whole-heartedly into the Christmas hoopla anyway, especially after significant deaths which changed everything for me.     I agree that Christmas really is magical and special for children, those who are part of families who celebrate this holiday, or it should be (realistically, though, that just isn't always the case, and can't be for various reasons, and that is sad).    Time goes on, circumstances change, society itself changes, and so as adults many people develop a different perspective.    The over-commercialization now of Christmas is just truly OTT.....


----------



## Alli

Well they didn’t rush me off for any treatment after the PETscan, so it can’t have been too bad. They said I’l get the results in 2-3 business days.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Well they didn’t rush me off for any treatment after the PETscan, so it can’t have been too bad. They said I’l get the results in 2-3 business days.




Fingers crossed and the very best of luck with it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Well they didn’t rush me off for any treatment after the PETscan, so it can’t have been too bad. They said I’l get the results in 2-3 business days.



Well hopefully that’s good news! Good luck with it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee has arrived safely.


----------



## DT

We unabashedly love Christmas, we get silly   It's a time for celebration, for over-indulging on homemade cookies, special beers get released, we have a blast with non-stop Xmas movies and shows (tonight, all the Xmas Bob's Burgers ), there's a nice no-questions-asked break from work, winter kicks in so it gets a little darker sooner but the house is beautifully lit up, inside and out.   And as the year winds down, we enjoy having a few quiet moments too, a little introspection, remembering people, having a few laughs with family, about family, some of who are no longer with us.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> We unabashedly love Christmas, we get silly   It's a time for celebration, for over-indulging on homemade cookies, special beers get released, we have a blast with non-stop Xmas movies and shows (tonight, all the Xmas Bob's Burgers ), there's a nice no-questions-asked break from work, winter kicks in so it gets a little darker sooner but the house is beautifully lit up, inside and out.   And as the year winds down, we enjoy having a few quiet moments too, a little introspection, remembering people, having a few laughs with family, about family, some of who are no longer with us.




I think Christmas is brilliant for kids (especially if they are from a decent, or happy, family, though it can be a very rough time for some); and, I also enjoyed it as an adult, (though a lot less as a teenager).

However, the associated expectations - not least meeting family (and societal) traditions - can make it an especially difficult and demanding time for women.

To get it right requires much time, preparation, planning, and more work on the day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had a chat with a good friend who was working his way through what he described as his "seasonal greeting's phone call list".


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Fingers crossed and the very best of luck with it.



Well that didn’t last long. Got a call first thing this morning telling me I needed to come back early tomorrow morning for a heart cath. Yippee. I’ll keep y’all posted.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Well that didn’t last long. Got a call first thing this morning telling me I needed to come back early tomorrow morning for a heart cath. Yippee. I’ll keep y’all posted.




Gosh.

And not at a nice time of year.

Well, once more dear friends, I can only reiterate what I have already written: Fingers crossed (tightly), wood touched, (and remember to remind yourself of your recent academic achievement - a Ph.D no less - and success) and the very best of luck with it.

Do, please, keep us posted, and remember, too, to be kind to yourself.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Gosh.
> 
> And not at a nice time of year.
> 
> Well, once more dear friends, I can only reiterate what I have already written: Fingers crossed (tightly), wood touched, (and remember to remind yourself of your recent academic achievement - a Ph.D no less - and success) and the very best of luck with it.
> 
> Do, please, keep us posted, and remember, too, to be kind to yourself.



I am always kind to myself.


----------



## Pumbaa

Whenever I read “Be kind” my mind automatically adds the word “Rewind”…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I am always kind to myself.




To my mind, it is a good thing to be, (and do) as - especially when stressed or upset, - it is all too easy to fall into the trap of demanding insane standards of perfection from one self, and being the person that others rely on, while others may not see that you, too, may be in need of support and need a break.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned an organic meat supplier (they rear, slaughter and age what they sell) - I haven't had meat for simply ages, and realised that I am craving some hearty stews - and placed an order for Friday.

Usually, they simply turn up and supply (deliver) pre-ordered turkey orders on Christmas Eve, but, they agreed (with surprising enthusiasm and interest) to take an order from me that - emphatically - did not include turkey.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> However, the associated expectations - not least meeting family (and societal) traditions - can make it an especially difficult and demanding time for women.
> 
> To get it right requires much time, preparation, planning, and more work on the day.




This isn't really the case at our house - my wife and I are a fully cooperative team in every aspect of our life - that includes Christmas:  buying gifts, cooking, putting out decorations, planning trips.

We're like a synchronized swimmer couple ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I think Christmas is brilliant for kids (especially if they are from a decent, or happy, family, though it can be a very rough time for some); and, I also enjoyed it as an adult, (though a lot less as a teenager).
> 
> However, the associated expectations - not least meeting family (and societal) traditions - can make it an especially difficult and demanding time for women.
> 
> To get it right requires much time, preparation, planning, and more work on the day.



I’ll most likely have a pot noodle. I’ll even cook it myself.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> This isn't really the case at our house - my wife and I are a fully cooperative team in every aspect of our life - that includes Christmas:  buying gifts, cooking, putting out decorations, planning trips.
> 
> We're like a synchronized swimmer couple ...



Usually the best way. Mrs AFB and I both take care of different jobs. She does things she prefers to do as do I. She tends to do the cooking. Sometimes we do it together, but mostly she prefers to do it alone. 
I tend to do the cleaning.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Well that didn’t last long. Got a call first thing this morning telling me I needed to come back early tomorrow morning for a heart cath. Yippee. I’ll keep y’all posted.



At least your not having to wait long. Good luck with it.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Well that didn’t last long. Got a call first thing this morning telling me I needed to come back early tomorrow morning for a heart cath. Yippee. I’ll keep y’all posted.



best of luck! I think based on this info I know exactly which medications you're on.

-----
Kids' school closed due to COVID outbreak in both daughters' class on pooled testing. My day is totally fucked. I give up.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> Usually the best way. Mrs AFB and I both take care of different jobs. She does things she prefers to do as do I. She tends to do the cooking. Sometimes we do it together, but mostly she prefers to do it alone.
> I tend to do the cleaning.




So does my wife, but when her mother is here, I am assigned kitchen duty mainly to take up space and act as a block to keep her mom out as much as possible.  Her mom can make a mess of a kitchen faster than anyone I have ever met.  One year after going through and dirtying most of the pots, I caught her cooking with the top of a double boiler.  And the time I caught her scrambling eggs in my wife's favorite non-stick skillet with a metal whisk. 

Speaking of scrambling eggs, I have always scrambled them in a bowl and then pour the mix into the skillet.  She cracked a bunch of eggs directly into the skillet, added some milk and was scrambling them as they cooked.  With the metal whisk.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> So does my wife, but when her mother is here, I am assigned kitchen duty mainly to take up space and act as a block to keep her mom out as much as possible.  Her mom can make a mess of a kitchen faster than anyone I have ever met.  One year after going through and dirtying most of the pots, I caught her cooking with the top of a double boiler.  And the time I caught her scrambling eggs in my wife's favorite non-stick skillet with a metal whisk.
> 
> Speaking of scrambling eggs, I have always scrambled them in a bowl and then pour the mix into the skillet.  She cracked a bunch of eggs directly into the skillet, added some milk and was scrambling them as they cooked.  With the metal whisk.



Whisk them with a fork here in a pyrex bowl and stick them in the microwave. My usual lunchtime treat on a Saturday. Now I'm wishing it was Saturday so I could have my weekly bread allowance with those eggs. Oh well, Saturday will be here soon enough.

No outlaws left here. Leukaemia got my MOL around 15 years ago. Her Dad? Who knows! In fact the last time we had anyone in the house that wasn't a tradesperson was many years ago (and a different house!). I don't miss all the Christmas politics of who we are visiting and when. Its quite liberating to just not acknowledge it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Elsehwere, earlier this evening, on MR, @Apple fanboy wrote: "I’ll raise a mug of tea to Mrs Scepticalscribe senior. Hopefully she is dancing somewhere to her favourite ABBA track."

What a lovely thing to write, and thank you; and yes, just now, (en route to switch on my own electric blanket), I stopped by her room to greet Mr Monkey, her adored, battered, bedraggled, rubbed and loved-to-bits toy - his battered, brown paw, shabby, and soft at the joints, rests gently on her glasses - who still sits on the windowsill of my mother's room, a silent and loving sentry: And I smile when I see him and recall how much comfort he gave my mother, and how much he was loved by her.



Herdfan said:


> So does my wife, but when her mother is here, I am assigned kitchen duty mainly to take up space and act as a block to keep her mom out as much as possible.  Her mom can make a mess of a kitchen faster than anyone I have ever met.  One year after going through and dirtying most of the pots, I caught her cooking with the top of a double boiler.  And the time I caught her scrambling eggs in my wife's favorite non-stick skillet with a metal whisk.
> 
> Speaking of scrambling eggs, I have always scrambled them in a bowl and then pour the mix into the skillet.  She cracked a bunch of eggs directly into the skillet, added some milk and was scrambling them as they cooked.  With the metal whisk.



Quelle horreur.

Bowl and whisk, always, and yes, then pour the mix into the skillet (sauté pan).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just been on the phone for the best part of an hour with another friend, who was also going through his "list" of people to phone before Christmas, when he phoned me; no complaints, but it meant that the time I switch on my electric blanket was somewhat delayed.

He and I studied Russian together, years ago, and I always liked his family, whom I know pretty well.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> I don't miss all the Christmas politics of who we are visiting and when.




My family managed to dodge that sort of hassle because my dad's folks had retired out west where they had always summered, and that set of grandparents generally hosted Christmas for my uncles, aunt and cousins who lived variously in California, Wyoming, Colorado and Texas.

 But Christmas for me and most of my immediate family back in the day was always a command performance at my maternal grandparents' home.    And I do mean command performance.  It was not ok to not show up.   It was "understood" that there were no excuses short of being hospitalized or dead.  So, I remember some truly exasperating trips using public transportation before I had a car.

We loved our grandparents and had spent lots of summers and holidays with them, but managing to get there sometimes was quite a project once we kids were out of college and working various places... especially since winter started earlier in upstate NY than it does now, and the snowfalls around Christmas surely challenged more than just Santa and his reindeer.  

 One time a college roommate said "hell it's snowing why not just say you can't make it," but my response was that if I said that, my grandmother would send my uncle to fetch me and he was the kind of driver could make the average heroic no-plows-no-problem New England bus driver look like a coward.  So I pressed on with some marathon set of bus connections.  

That uncle once drove me to the wedding rehearsal of my sister during a March blizzard when my flight upstate from NYC had been cancelled. We did some breathtaking 360s on ice under snow into drifts in a couple places enroute, and  I am sure we survived only because no one else was stupid enough to be on the roads.   "Why are we even doing this?" I asked as we shoveled out for the second time.​​"Because your grandmother said I would be happy to come get you,"  he said, rolling eyes but grinning.  "And, I am."   My grandma was a force of nature and love.  She ever even raised her voice, either...  but she could give you a look would put the fear of God back in that part of your mind that recognizes great danger.​
Anyway at Christmas times my dad and his second wife always hosted her kids and her mother even farther upstate in NY where they lived, so everyone had someplace they had to get to for the occasion. We were close to our step-siblings though, so at least some us did join the upstate crowd before New Year's for a second round of festivities.  

Nowadays and particularly during covid, we have celebrations on hold as far as in-person gatherings go.   Anyway in the past 20 years or so we tend to have Christmas together in March or April when the roads are clear and the crush of traffic is no more than on an average weekend.   I'm fine with that.   The time approaching the solstice is so gloomy and the time between there and Christmas so short that I'm rarely really in a holiday mood until at least mid-January...   even though as of this evening I've got a summer playlist of rock music cranked up pretty good to wish 2021's shortest day farewell.    Looking forward to return of sunsets after 5pm for god's sake.

Wishing Happy Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## Clix Pix

Herdfan said:


> So does my wife, but when her mother is here, I am assigned kitchen duty mainly to take up space and act as a block to keep her mom out as much as possible.  Her mom can make a mess of a kitchen faster than anyone I have ever met.  One year after going through and dirtying most of the pots, I caught her cooking with the top of a double boiler.  And the time I caught her scrambling eggs in my wife's favorite non-stick skillet with a metal whisk.
> 
> Speaking of scrambling eggs, I have always scrambled them in a bowl and then pour the mix into the skillet.  She cracked a bunch of eggs directly into the skillet, added some milk and was scrambling them as they cooked.  With the metal whisk.




AIEEEE!!!!   Even *I* know better than that, and I am certainly no cook!   Wow.....


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Well that didn’t last long. Got a call first thing this morning telling me I needed to come back early tomorrow morning for a heart cath. Yippee. I’ll keep y’all posted.



Well, as you know you have a lot of friends and support here so please keep us posted. Thinking about you, especially during this time of year.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned the French bakery, and placed an order for bread to be collected on Friday.

The person who answered the phone was a guy (dude) who didn't know me, and immediately informed me that they couldn't take orders for Friday - perhaps he thought I wished to order a cake, or perhaps he simply wasn't listening, for he cut me off before I coud even utter the noun "bread"; anyway, I asked to be put onto one of the (female) staff members whom I know by name.

"No problem," they replied cheerfully, but added a reminder of the actual opening hours on Christmas Eve, so that I can ensure that my bread is collected on time.

Fortunately, they will be open between Christmas and the New Year, so, I should be able to replenish my bread should I run the risk of running out.


----------



## tobefirst

Today is my last day at my current job and I am doing absolutely nothing. They stopped assigning me projects and are reassigning all of the ones I am on, so I'm just here today, trying to find the end of the internet. 

I am excited about the almost 2 weeks off – which come at a wonderful time – before I start the new gig. But for the next 6 hours...


----------



## SuperMatt

tobefirst said:


> Today is my last day at my current job and I am doing absolutely nothing. They stopped assigning me projects and are reassigning all of the ones I am on, so I'm just here today, trying to find the end of the internet.
> 
> I am excited about the almost 2 weeks off – which come at a wonderful time – before I start the new gig. But for the next 6 hours...



Enjoy the free money, and good luck on your next adventure!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My vegetables arrived; two boxes of organic (much of it locally grown) produce.


----------



## DT

Pondering over this, as seen locally ...


----------



## ericwn

tobefirst said:


> Today is my last day at my current job and I am doing absolutely nothing. They stopped assigning me projects and are reassigning all of the ones I am on, so I'm just here today, trying to find the end of the internet.
> 
> I am excited about the almost 2 weeks off – which come at a wonderful time – before I start the new gig. But for the next 6 hours...




I know the feeling well, had a similar switch a few years back. All the best for the new job!


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> Kids' school closed due to COVID outbreak in both daughters' class on pooled testing. My day is totally fucked. I give up.



It’s amazing how this disease is still affecting us.


Eric said:


> Well, as you know you have a lot of friends and support here so please keep us posted. Thinking about you, especially during this time of year.



Here’s my update. That was a cool little test. Everything looked normal and no action was taken. They don’t even sleep you for a heart cath. Their mistake, cause I just kept on talking. At one point I tried to move to get a better view of the huge monitor and was admonished for that. Damn…they should have put me to sleep.  Needle through the groin since I have lymphedema in my right arm. The most pain came from the blood pressure cuff. (I hate those things!)

So now I’m home resting comfortably with my feet up, and will hold this pattern through the weekend.


----------



## rdrr

Alli said:


> It’s amazing how this disease is still affecting us.
> 
> Here’s my update. That was a cool little test. Everything looked normal and no action was taken. They don’t even sleep you for a heart cath. Their mistake, cause I just kept on talking. At one point I tried to move to get a better view of the huge monitor and was admonished for that. Damn…they should have put me to sleep.  Needle through the groin since I have lymphedema in my right arm. The most pain came from the blood pressure cuff. (I hate those things!)
> 
> So now I’m home resting comfortably with my feet up, and will hold this pattern through the weekend.



Glad to hear, hope you get to relax throughout the Holidays!


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> It’s amazing how this disease is still affecting us.
> 
> Here’s my update. That was a cool little test. Everything looked normal and no action was taken. They don’t even sleep you for a heart cath. Their mistake, cause I just kept on talking. At one point I tried to move to get a better view of the huge monitor and was admonished for that. Damn…they should have put me to sleep.  Needle through the groin since I have lymphedema in my right arm. The most pain came from the blood pressure cuff. (I hate those things!)
> 
> So now I’m home resting comfortably with my feet up, and will hold this pattern through the weekend.



Great news there, sounds like they were just being thorough. Great that you now you get to relax through the holidays.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> It’s amazing how this disease is still affecting us.
> 
> Here’s my update. That was a cool little test. Everything looked normal and no action was taken. They don’t even sleep you for a heart cath. Their mistake, cause I just kept on talking. At one point I tried to move to get a better view of the huge monitor and was admonished for that. Damn…they should have put me to sleep.  Needle through the groin since I have lymphedema in my right arm. The most pain came from the blood pressure cuff. (I hate those things!)
> 
> So now I’m home resting comfortably with my feet up, and will hold this pattern through the weekend.



Everything is normal sounds like a great result. Glad it all went okay. 

Here I’m just finishing my evening shift before bed. Quite tired so don’t think I’ll stay up too much longer. Busy day tomorrow as I have a planning meeting with the owner and a big container arriving at our warehouse. My warehouse supervisor is on holiday, so I hope the malinger’s all turn up!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

tobefirst said:


> Today is my last day at my current job and I am doing absolutely nothing. They stopped assigning me projects and are reassigning all of the ones I am on, so I'm just here today, trying to find the end of the internet.
> 
> I am excited about the almost 2 weeks off – which come at a wonderful time – before I start the new gig. But for the next 6 hours...



All the best for the new job, and take the time to fully enjoy the (no doubt, well deserved) break of a fortnight.


Alli said:


> It’s amazing how this disease is still affecting us.
> 
> Here’s my update. That was a cool little test. Everything looked normal and no action was taken. They don’t even sleep you for a heart cath. Their mistake, cause I just kept on talking. At one point I tried to move to get a better view of the huge monitor and was admonished for that. Damn…they should have put me to sleep.  Needle through the groin since I have lymphedema in my right arm. The most pain came from the blood pressure cuff. (I hate those things!)
> 
> So now I’m home resting comfortably with my feet up, and will hold this pattern through the weekend.



Great news, and I'm sure that this is a massive relief for you; great, too, that you will be able to relax and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Deleted member 215

With my last dentist appointment of the year out of the way this morning, I am now obligation-free until January 3rd.  I'll be going up to Tahoe the day after Christmas and staying through New Year's.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Running around getting a few last minute bits and pieces.

Cheese, tarte tatin, porter cake, crisps, beer.........

Booster jab scheduled for this afternoon.


----------



## ericwn

Started the day a bit slower and later than usual now that I am on vacation. We prepared a little present for all the teachers at my son’s daycare and brought that over this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just back from the doctor, where I received both the Covid booster and the flu jab.

I suspect that it may well be an early night.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just back from the doctor, where I received both the Covid booster and the flu jab.
> 
> I suspect that it may well be an early night.



Brave lady getting both at once!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Brave lady getting both at once!




Well, I was there, and both - I asked - were available; I'd prefer to be jabbed (and poleaxed) rather than at risk.

However, I took a taxi home, - rather than strolling around the city in the dusk of a winter's evening. Meanwhile, the driver, a lugubrious character, having attempted to engage me in conversation about the Christmas market, was full of dark tales, - in former times, these might have taken the form of seasonal ghost stories, but, current conditions (not least the reason for my journey) decreed that the tales described the fate (grim) of some people he knew who had refused the vaccine.

And, despite a well stocked larder, there will be no cooking tonight.  Instead, my internal debate is mulling over two questions: 1): How early can I switch on my electric blanket, and, 2): How early can I succumb to the temptation of my (by then, warm) bed?


----------



## DT

New ornament on the tree, from one of our very good friends


----------



## DT

Buckeyes in process ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, I was there, and both - I asked - were available; I'd prefer to be jabbed (and poleaxed) rather than at risk.
> 
> However, I took a taxi home, - rather than strolling around the city in the dusk of a winter's evening. Meanwhile, the driver, a lugubrious character, having attempted to engage me in conversation about the Christmas market, was full of dark tales, - in former times, these might have taken the form of seasonal ghost stories, but, current conditions (not least the reason for my journey) decreed that the tales described the fate (grim) of some people he knew who had refused the vaccine.
> 
> And, despite a well stocked larder, there will be no cooking tonight.  Instead, my internal debate is mulling over two questions: 1): How early can I switch on my electric blanket, and, 2): How early can I succumb to the temptation of my (by then, warm) bed?



Already in mine. Blanket on. Spent a very physical morning unloading a 40ft container with two of my team. The third turned up when we were nearly done. 

My neck is killing me. Painkillers not touched it. Hence the early night.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Buckeyes in process ...
> 
> View attachment 10528



What’s a buckeye?


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> What’s a buckeye?




Residents of a certain state who can't drive worth a !@#$     Sorry @Thomas Veil 

But to answer your question, they are peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate.  Quite yummy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Already in mine. Blanket on. Spent a very physical morning unloading a 40ft container with two of my team. The third turned up when we were nearly done.
> 
> My neck is killing me. Painkillers not touched it. Hence the early night.



Sounds wonderful.  Have a good, and safe, and relaxing night.

My blanket is now on, and my bed awaits me; I shall head up in the next hour.

Sympathies on your neck; the sort of pain that painkillers don't touch is realy uncomfortable.

With the onset of Covid, stuff such as a massage, which I loved - that was a weekly, or fortnightly, treat, - and an absolutely wonderful way of dealing with the physical pain (aching back, neck and shoulders) that was an eloquent (and agonising) expression of stress or tension - is no longer possible.

I'd imagine that this is much the same situation for you with your chiropractor.

As I was jabbed twice today, one on each upper arm, I expect to see two bruises tomorrow, rather than the more usual one.


----------



## ericwn

Herdfan said:


> Residents of a certain state who can't drive worth a !@#$  Sorry @Thomas Veil
> 
> But to answer your question, they are peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate. Quite yummy.




Another thing learned, thank you. Sounds yummy!


----------



## Alli

Spending the morning sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and the birds. Tonight, to celebrate Christmas Eve, we will be watching that old Christmas classic, Die Hard.


----------



## Hrafn

It was over 75 degrees yesterday, but today is rainy and colder.  Plans may change due to weather.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> we will be watching that old Christmas classic, Die Hard.




Because it IS a Christmas movie.  

We will be watching a different Christmas movie, _The Ref_. And see if the M-I-L gets that she is too much like Glennis John's character in the movie.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Will admit that the combination of the flu jab and the Covid booster yesterday left me pretty poleaxed earlier today. 

However, I did rouse myself early this morning, and dashed into the city (it was lashing rain) to collect my French bread and some meats from an organic, ethical & environmentally aware supplier (bacon, sausages, ham hocks, shin beef, fillet steak, and chicken thighs; everything is reared, slaughtered and aged by the supplier); they only put in an appearance today, (otherwise, I'd have attended to the needful yesterday) and beat a hasty retreat, closing up the stall, by noon.

Candidly, if it wasn't Christmas Eve, and the fact that I wouldn't have been able to obtain my meat (and French bread) otherwise, I would have stayed put in my nice, warm, cosy bed.

Then, back home to bed, where I collapsed back into bed and slept deeply, and dreamlessly, for four hours.

Now, I am feeling quite a bit better.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Finished work early. 
Collected my Perscriptions. 
Not watching any Christmas movie. 
Cold wet and miserable out there. 
No plans to head out anyway for a few days.


----------



## DT

Eating, drinking, playing with the Tesla update, wrapping some last minute goodies -  it's glorious here today:





Several Christmas movies on deck, but most importantly, the new Matrix movie early in the afternoon


----------



## DT

@Eric 

Well polished MSM in the sun


----------



## DT

That Jeep


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Finished work early.
> Collected my Perscriptions.
> Not watching any Christmas movie.
> Cold wet and miserable out there.
> No plans to head out anyway for a few days.




Cold, wet (although it is better than was the case earlier) and miserable, agreed. 

Gosh, I did feel grim this morning, but am a bit more human now.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Cold, wet (although it is better than was the case earlier) and miserable, agreed.
> 
> Gosh, I did feel grim this morning, but am a bit more human now.



Funny I’m the opposite. Feels like 9 o’clock and it’s not even 7! I could easily fall asleep!
Better go make another cup of tea.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> @Eric
> 
> Well polished MSM in the sun
> 
> View attachment 10551



Jealous! Just you wait, pal.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Funny I’m the opposite. Feels like 9 o’clock and it’s not even 7! I could easily fall asleep!
> Better go make another cup of tea.




Enjoy your tea.

Well, to be honest, I'm still tired, - I'm just feeling a good bit better than I was this morning - and I think that tonight will be an early - another early - night.

I was simply drawing a contrast between how utterly wretched and wrecked I felt this moring - I did not want to stir from bed, and only the fact that the meat and bread I had requested be reserved for me and had to be collected today meant that I (with aching joints) reluctantly roused myself.

The fact that I fell into bed on my return, and slept - a really deep sleep - for over four hours tells its own tale.

Yes, I expect to switch my blanket on reasonably early.

A friend with who I had served in Afghanistan - a police Superintendent - phoned; despite being fully vaccinated, he actually contracted Covid (mind you, he admitted that he has been socialising); the fact that he was fully vaccinated (and had received his booster) meant that it was less severe (a lot less severe) than otherwise might have been the case, and he is now recovering.

However, his wife (whom I have met a few times) is a senior nurse, and, as he put it, he is now "in the dog house" for Christmas.


----------



## sgtaylor5

I'm staying home today; snowing all morning long. Budget spreadsheet done for church. Got a laptop reinstalled with Windows 7 from 10 (future user is 90+ yo math teacher). I'll do the transfer of info/installing programs later in the week. Christmas Eve service at church two doors down at 5 pm.

A nice quiet day.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Jealous! Just you wait, pal.




I don't know what was up with that Dutch Tilt ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Electric blanket has been switched on.

A glass of wine has been poured.


----------



## lizkat

Setting two alarm clocks in case I oversleep tomorrow...  NASA coverage to start at 6am.









						Tune in as NASA and the ESA launch the next great space telescope
					

Follow along as astronomers start unwrapping a telescope-sized gift at 7 am US Eastern.




					arstechnica.com
				




 I want in on the excitement of the final countdown to the NASA-Arianespace launch from the European Spaceport at Kourou, French Guiana,  of the James Webb Space Telescope.   I can't even imagine the stress levels involved as the nearly $10 billion critter nears its moment of takeoff for a million-mile trip to its planned orbit.









						Webb Telescope Prepares to Ascend, With an Eye Toward Our Origins
					

The biggest space telescope in history aims to answer astronomy’s oldest question: How did we get from the Big Bang to here?




					www.nytimes.com
				






> If all goes well — always a dubious prospect in the space business — the telescope will be loaded onto an Ariane 5 rocket and, on the morning of Dec. 25, blast off on a million-mile journey to a spot beyond the moon where gravitational forces commingle to create a stable orbit around the sun.
> 
> Over the next 29 days on its way up, the chrysalis will unfold into a telescope in a series of movements more complicated than anything ever attempted in space, with 344 “single points of failure,” in NASA lingo, and far from the help of any astronaut or robot should things become snarled. “Six months of high anxiety,” engineers and astronomers call it.




Well we do know the telescope got loaded onto the rocket, and the assembly has rolled out to the pad









						James Webb Telescope Rolls to the Pad Aboard an Ariane 5 Rocket
					

Scheduled to launch on Dec. 25, 2021, aboard an Ariane 5 rocket, the James Webb Space Telescope is a large infrared telescope with a 21.3 foot primary mirror.




					www.nasa.gov
				




After launch and achievement of orbit, then comes the real stress test:   six months more  of stepping through all the phases to the telescope's job-readiness: 





__





						James Webb Space Telescope Post-Launch Deployment Timeline
					






					webbtelescope.org


----------



## DT

Hahaha, this is amazing, the Tesla Christmas update, didn't even notice the first time the trunk opens too 

The headlights are fully programmable LED matrix, so they  projected the word T E S L A (from each) onto the garage door


----------



## chengengaun

lizkat said:


> Setting two alarm clocks in case I oversleep tomorrow...  NASA coverage to start at 6am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune in as NASA and the ESA launch the next great space telescope
> 
> 
> Follow along as astronomers start unwrapping a telescope-sized gift at 7 am US Eastern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want in on the excitement of the final countdown to the NASA-Arianespace launch from the European Spaceport at Kourou, French Guiana,  of the James Webb Space Telescope.   I can't even imagine the stress levels involved as the nearly $10 billion critter nears its moment of takeoff for a million-mile trip to its planned orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webb Telescope Prepares to Ascend, With an Eye Toward Our Origins
> 
> 
> The biggest space telescope in history aims to answer astronomy’s oldest question: How did we get from the Big Bang to here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we do know the telescope got loaded onto the rocket, and the assembly has rolled out to the pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Webb Telescope Rolls to the Pad Aboard an Ariane 5 Rocket
> 
> 
> Scheduled to launch on Dec. 25, 2021, aboard an Ariane 5 rocket, the James Webb Space Telescope is a large infrared telescope with a 21.3 foot primary mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nasa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After launch and achievement of orbit, then comes the real stress test:   six months more  of stepping through all the phases to the telescope's job-readiness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Webb Space Telescope Post-Launch Deployment Timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webbtelescope.org



NASA livestream on YouTube:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Back from my morning walk with Mrs AFB. 
As both our house signs arrived in the last few days (although both ordered months ago from different companies), I put one up on the gate. The one on the house requires some drilling. I’d have no problem doing that today, but Mrs AFB thinks the neighbours might think it’s antisocial. 
So it can wait until tomorrow. 

I’ll vacuum after lunch. Scrambled eggs on toast. My weekly bread intake. 
No other real plans for today. Probably tweak my fantasy football team at some point before tomorrow’s games as many are cancelled.


----------



## Edd

I’m heading out for a Christmas ski day. My wife is in the ski industry and has to work there today so I may as well get some runs in. And it’s snowing!


----------



## chengengaun

lizkat said:


> Setting two alarm clocks in case I oversleep tomorrow...  NASA coverage to start at 6am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tune in as NASA and the ESA launch the next great space telescope
> 
> 
> Follow along as astronomers start unwrapping a telescope-sized gift at 7 am US Eastern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want in on the excitement of the final countdown to the NASA-Arianespace launch from the European Spaceport at Kourou, French Guiana,  of the James Webb Space Telescope.   I can't even imagine the stress levels involved as the nearly $10 billion critter nears its moment of takeoff for a million-mile trip to its planned orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webb Telescope Prepares to Ascend, With an Eye Toward Our Origins
> 
> 
> The biggest space telescope in history aims to answer astronomy’s oldest question: How did we get from the Big Bang to here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we do know the telescope got loaded onto the rocket, and the assembly has rolled out to the pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Webb Telescope Rolls to the Pad Aboard an Ariane 5 Rocket
> 
> 
> Scheduled to launch on Dec. 25, 2021, aboard an Ariane 5 rocket, the James Webb Space Telescope is a large infrared telescope with a 21.3 foot primary mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nasa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After launch and achievement of orbit, then comes the real stress test:   six months more  of stepping through all the phases to the telescope's job-readiness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Webb Space Telescope Post-Launch Deployment Timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webbtelescope.org



Wow, that was a flawless launch! Glad to see the solar panels deployed. The JWST is now truly on the way.


----------



## lizkat

chengengaun said:


> NASA livestream on YouTube:




Perfect launch...    so the Europeans are off the hook now,  they got it absolutely on the money, maybe with a little help from Santa and his reindeer, who knows?!  

That was definitely worth getting up early for any morning, but a great way to launch Christmas 2021.


----------



## Roller

lizkat said:


> Perfect launch...    so the Europeans are off the hook now,  they got it absolutely on the money, maybe with a little help from Santa and his reindeer, who knows?!
> 
> That was definitely worth getting up early for any morning, but a great way to launch Christmas 2021.



I was just about to post the same thing. Certainly was worth an early rise to watch, though the cloudy skies limited the view of the Ariane as it ascended. It'll take the telescope about a month to reach its destination at L2, and another five to become fully operational. The engineering is astounding, with about 300 single points of failure and no way to address them as with Hubble.

I know there are many who feel that the $10B cost isn't worth it with all the problems here on Earth, but I compare it to the almost $770B Congress just approved for the Pentagon for just one year. Our attempts to satisfy our curiosity about the universe and the world around us are a critical part of who we are.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Back from my morning walk with Mrs AFB.
> As both our house signs arrived in the last few days (although both ordered months ago from different companies), I put one up on the gate. The one on the house requires some drilling. I’d have no problem doing that today, but Mrs AFB thinks the neighbours might think it’s antisocial.
> So it can wait until tomorrow.
> 
> I’ll vacuum after lunch. Scrambled eggs on toast. My weekly bread intake.
> No other real plans for today. Probably tweak my fantasy football team at some point before tomorrow’s games as many are cancelled.




Slept late, and enjoyed a long and leisurely lie in (and needed it; normally, the flu vaccine has no effect whatsoever on me - I think that the conjunction of the Covid booster and the flu vaccine did however leave me feeling a lot more tired than usual) I was exhausted yesterday, as well.

Then again, as Decent Brother is not here, there is no one to please - or, nobody whose needs I ought to meet - other than myself.

Why stress myself?

Complicated and elaborate dining can be deferrred to tomorrow, if needs be.

Your idea of scrambled eggs (or, an omelette) sounds ever more enticing.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## lizkat

Roller said:


> I was just about to post the same thing. Certainly was worth an early rise to watch, though the cloudy skies limited the view of the Ariane as it ascended. It'll take the telescope about a month to reach its destination at L2, and another five to become fully operational. The engineering is astounding, with about 300 single points of failure and no way to address them as with Hubble.
> 
> I know there are many who feel that the $10B cost isn't worth it with all the problems here on Earth, but I compare it to the almost $770B Congress just approved for the Pentagon for just one year. Our attempts to satisfy our curiosity about the universe and the world around us are a critical part of who we are.




I couldn't help thinking, earlier this morning,  about the summer of 1969 when my grandfather sat in a rocking chair up at my sister's farm with my then toddler nephew on his lap, watching Walter Cronkite narrate the first moon landing.  My granddad was softly tapping the arm of that chair with his hand and saying to my little nephew, "Will you look at that, a man on the moon..."   meanwhile my nephew was watching intently and repeating "Man on the moon, papa:  man on the moon!".

 Heh, yeah, and the kid did grow up to become an aeronautical engineer.   I have no idea what he does, and much of it is classified.  "So what's up?"  I ask periodically.  He shrugs and laughs and says "Metal, air, water."

But for my grandfather, those moments in 1969 were almost beyond belief.  After all, he'd been a kid himself when he read about the Wright Brothers' first flight in a newspaper in 1903.  And I remember him saying in the late 40s when Chuck Yeager was testing the X1's ability to go supersonic, "that Yeager is a brave fellow to go up so high and fly so fast in a little plane like that."  So imagine then during that first moon landing, what all could have been going through my granddad's mind, realizing how far our science and engineering had grown within just his own lifetime.  I've been thinking about that lately when reading up on the Webb telescope's planned orbit a million miles away, and before that about the adventures of the two Voyagers that have flown on now past Pluto and into interstellar space.   Human desire to know more and to "dream big"  seems irrepressibly wired into us, along with the will to try to make it happen.  Seems like an extra bonus past evolutionary pressure, but what do I know.   Maybe sea birds and geese dream about space flight too.  But we're actually doing it.

Meanwhile I'll probably end up dreaming my way through a serious nap later today, having gone to bed pretty late and still gotten up so early to watch that launch.    That nap will be a rarity for me but a welcome one on a rainy Christmas afternoon...   all the festive snow of yesterday has been melted away by rising temps and ongoing rainshowers.

_"So that was winter,"_ a friend remarked while phoning to convey Xmas greetings. Hah. An optimist!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I couldn't help thinking, earlier this morning,  about the summer of 1969 when my grandfather sat in a rocking chair up at my sister's farm with my then toddler nephew on his lap, watching Walter Cronkite narrate the first moon landing.  My granddad was softly tapping the arm of that chair with his hand and saying to my little nephew, "Will you look at that, a man on the moon..."   meanwhile my nephew was watching intently and repeating "Man on the moon, papa:  man on the moon!".
> 
> Heh, yeah, and the kid did grow up to become an aeronautical engineer.   I have no idea what he does, and much of it is classified.  "So what's up?"  I ask periodically.  He shrugs and laughs and says "Metal, air, water."
> 
> But for my grandfather, those moments in 1969 were almost beyond belief.  After all, he'd been a kid himself when he read about the Wright Brother's first flight in a newspaper in 1903.  And I remember him saying in the late 40s when Chuck Yeager was testing the X1's ability to go supersonic, "that Yeager is a brave fellow to go up so high and fly so fast in a little plane like that."  So imagine then during that first moon landing, what all could have been going through my granddad's mind, realizing how far our science and engineering had grown within just his own lifetime.  I've been thinking about that lately when reading up on the Webb telescope's planned orbit a million miles away, and before that about the adventures of the two Voyagers that have flown on now past Pluto and into interstellar space.   Human desire to know more and to "dream big"  seems irrepressibly wired into us, along with the will to try to make it happen.  Seems like an extra bonus past evolutionary pressure, but what do I know.   Maybe sea birds and geese dream about space flight too.  But we're actually doing it.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll probably end up dreaming my way through a serious nap later today, having gone to bed pretty late and still gotten up so early to watch that launch.    That nap will be a rarity for me but a welcome one on a rainy Christmas afternoon...   all the festive snow of yesterday has been melted away by rising temps and ongoing rainshowers.
> 
> _"So that was winter,"_ a friend remarked while phoning to convey Xmas greetings. Hah. An optimist!




Wonderful post.

And it brought me to thinking of my own maternal grandmother, born in the 1880s, who trained as a teacher in the years immediately before the First World War.  She was the first woman in her family - her own mother had died young - to get an education and have an independent career; as a teacher, (and she was known to have been an exceptional teacher) she was asked by the authorities to postpone her retirement twice, finally retiring at the age of 67. My mother used to say to me "you come from a long line of independent women".

In common with my mother, and indeed, myself, she loved to travel, (not that circumstances allowed her to do so as often as she would have liked) and always, but always, took her holidays (both the very fact that she took holidays, and the fact that she took them apart from her husband, - he had his own separate holidays, he liked (horse) racing and attended racing festivals - would have been considered very unusual at the time) independently of her husband.  She was an enthusiastic member of the teachers' union as well (my mother remembered her cycling with determination and enthusiasm - her husband discouraged her from driving - to attend union meetings in the 1940s, the war years and immediately afterwards) and my mother always suspected that there were times when she voted left (Labour), as did my mother and my mother's eldest sister.

Anyway, the first time she boarded a plane in her life was in the 1950s, - which excited her and thrilled her, my mother had always admired her openness to new ideas and new experiences and new worlds - whereas the males in that family were a lot more closed - when she took what was described as "a foreign" holiday with my mother, her youngest daughter (indeed, her youngest child), which they both loved.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Mrs AFB has just put dinner in the oven. The usual. A chicken breast and some green pepper. We will have it with boiled rice and some other steamed vegetables (probably broccoli). 
I vacuumed and cleaned the kitchen earlier.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Wonderful post.
> 
> And it brought me to thinking of my own maternal grandmother, born in the 1880s, who trained as a teacher (the first woman in her family - her own mother had died young - to get an education and have an independent career; as a teacher, she was asked by the authorities to postpone her retirement by two years, finally retiring at the age of 67 - in the years shortly before the First World War - my mother used to say to me "you come from a long line of independent women").
> 
> In common with my mother, and indeed, myself, she loved to travel, (not that circumstances allowed her to do so as often as she would have liked) and always took her holidays independently of her husband.  She was an enthusiastic menber of the teachers' union as well (my mother remembered her cycling with determination and enthusiasm - her husband discouraged her fro driving - to attend union meetings in the 1940s, the war years and immediately afterwards) and my mother always suspected that there were times when she voted left (Labour), as did my mother and y mother's eldest sister.
> 
> Anyway, the fist time she boarded a plane in her life was in the 1950s, - which thrilled her, my mother always admired her openness to new ideas and new experiences and new worlds - whereas the males in that family were a lot more closed - when she took what was described as "a foreign" holiday with my mother, her youngest daughter (indeed, her youngest child), which they both loved.




oh my goodness your grandmother reminds me of mine...  also a teacher and independent-minded, as were my great and great-great aunts.     My grandfather too discouraged my grandmother from the idea of driving a car.

However, she was determined and one day knowing he was at a bank conference elsewhere for two days,  persuaded the guy who did their yardwork to bring the car from a rear driveway closer to back porch steps, telling him she had some errands to run next morning but she wasn't very good yet at backing up so it would be hard for her to maneuver the car from where it had been parked nose-in around the side of the porch.

The nerve of her!    Anyway he did as requested and she took the day from breakfast forward to drive that car forward out of the driveway and to a rural area outside town where she knew the dirt roads there looped around a couple dairy farms.  By day's end she also knew how to drive in reverse!

She eventually confessed to my grandpa what she'd done and he got over being annoyed "in a while..." she said.  To hear her tell it later, that "while" was not a matter of hours.   Apparently the usual dinner conversations about news and politics became limited to "Pass the bread if you will, please" for a matter of almost a week.  After that he apparently didn't mind if she used the car to run errands while he was at work, to which he walked.

So she had certainly broken the constraints on women driving in that household...  and my great aunt and one of my great-great aunts, both retired teachers and living with my grandparents by then,  promptly both learned to drive with my grandmother as instructor, and then went out and bought cars of their own in 1938 with some of their retirement savings.   They did NOT consult my grandpa about it, either.  He was a banker, and he learned about his sister's Pontiac purchase when he was discussing a farm loan with the car dealer's son.

 "Really?"  he asked when the kid commented on the purchase.

 "Oh yes, really," the car dealer's son replied. "The coupe.  She'll have it end of the month."

Heh.  And that was just the great-aunt. Another shoe would drop later when one of the great-great aunts also bought a Pontiac, that one a business coupe: more room.  More silences at the dinner table, too, I'm sure!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> oh my goodness your grandmother reminds me of mine...  also a teacher and independent-minded, as were my great and great-great aunts.     My grandfather too discouraged my grandmother from the idea of driving a car.
> 
> However, she was determined and one day knowing he was at a bank conference elsewhere for two days,  persuaded the guy who did their yardwork to bring the car from a rear driveway closer to back porch steps, telling him she had some errands to run next morning but she wasn't very good yet at backing up so it would be hard for her to maneuver the car from where it had been parked nose-in around the side of the porch.
> 
> The nerve of her!    Anyway he did as requested and she took the day from breakfast forward to drive that car forward out of the driveway and to a rural area outside town where she knew the dirt roads there looped around a couple dairy farms.  By day's end she also knew how to drive in reverse!
> 
> She eventually confessed to my grandpa what she'd done and he got over being annoyed "in a while..." she said.  To hear her tell it later, that "while" was not a matter of hours.   Apparently the usual dinner conversations about news and politics became limited to "Pass the bread if you will, please" for a matter of almost a week.  After that he apparently didn't mind if she used the car to run errands while he was at work, to which he walked.
> 
> So she had certainly broken the constraints on women driving in that household...  and my great aunt and one of my great-great aunts, both retired teachers and living with my grandparents by then,  promptly both learned to drive with my grandmother as instructor, and then went out and bought cars of their own in 1938 with some of their retirement savings.   They did NOT consult my grandpa about it, either.  He was a banker, and he learned about his sister's Pontiac purchase when he was discussing a farm loan with the car dealer's son.
> 
> "Really?"  he asked when the kid commented on the purchase.
> 
> "Oh yes, really," the car dealer's son replied. "The coupe.  She'll have it end of the month."
> 
> Heh.  And that was just the great-aunt. Another shoe would drop later when one of the great-great aunts also bought a Pontiac, that one a business coupe: more room.  More silences at the dinner table, too, I'm sure!



Brilliant post, and a wonderful - and a fascinating and utterly compelling - slice of social history.  That is hilarious.

My grandmother always said that one of her greatest regrets was not learning to drive, and she loved - thrilled to - the fact that my mother could - and did - drive (not that my mother was taught to drive in the house where she grew up; they were comfortably off, and big into education, but a lot less so on matters such as mobility - social, political and actual - for women).

Mind you, two further things occur: My own mother's first ever car was - snigger, wait for it, yes - a coupe, bought as a result of a promotion - she was promoted to succeed her boss who had died - which had my father wholly green with envy.  That is absolutely hilarious.

The fact that my father had monopolised to some extent (and this was subconscious, in his case, or, perhaps an expression of the lure of the idea of a "car" as an extension of self-image, rather than a desire to control female mobility) - or, rather, to be more precise, had first call on, or priority on - the "family" car (which she had always contributed to, financially, so that she could argue it was "their" car, - the family car - rather than "his" car), served to motivate her to buy her own car.

Anyway - and, this is the second thing, and it goes right back to @lizkat's brilliant post on the reasons women were originally "allowed" to drive, or, "accepted" or "tolerated" behind the wheel while on the road by the males in their family, - in other words, not usually for "private" reasons (pleasure, private pursuits, personal hobbies or interests) - but for necessary reasons (shopping, errands, taking kids to the doctor, or other necessary trips, and, in fairness, also attending her classes when she went to college), reasons that some of those males belatedly realised were also of considerable convenience to themselves.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> oh my goodness your grandmother reminds me of mine...  also a teacher and independent-minded, as were my great and great-great aunts.     My grandfather too discouraged my grandmother from the idea of driving a car.
> 
> However, she was determined and one day knowing he was at a bank conference elsewhere for two days,  persuaded the guy who did their yardwork to bring the car from a rear driveway closer to back porch steps, telling him she had some errands to run next morning but she wasn't very good yet at backing up so it would be hard for her to maneuver the car from where it had been parked nose-in around the side of the porch.
> 
> The nerve of her!    Anyway he did as requested and she took the day from breakfast forward to drive that car forward out of the driveway and to a rural area outside town where she knew the dirt roads there looped around a couple dairy farms.  By day's end she also knew how to drive in reverse!
> 
> She eventually confessed to my grandpa what she'd done and he got over being annoyed "in a while..." she said.  To hear her tell it later, that "while" was not a matter of hours.   Apparently the usual dinner conversations about news and politics became limited to "Pass the bread if you will, please" for a matter of almost a week.  After that he apparently didn't mind if she used the car to run errands while he was at work, to which he walked.
> 
> So she had certainly broken the constraints on women driving in that household...  and my great aunt and one of my great-great aunts, both retired teachers and living with my grandparents by then,  promptly both learned to drive with my grandmother as instructor, and then went out and bought cars of their own in 1938 with some of their retirement savings.   They did NOT consult my grandpa about it, either.  He was a banker, and he learned about his sister's Pontiac purchase when he was discussing a farm loan with the car dealer's son.
> 
> "Really?"  he asked when the kid commented on the purchase.
> 
> "Oh yes, really," the car dealer's son replied. "The coupe.  She'll have it end of the month."
> 
> Heh.  And that was just the great-aunt. Another shoe would drop later when one of the great-great aunts also bought a Pontiac, that one a business coupe: more room.  More silences at the dinner table, too, I'm sure!



Mind you, your comment about the dinner conversations "about news and politics" also reminds me of some of my mother's recollections - and the passage of time, and the lingering echoes of the ripples of the tides of history.

My maternal grandfather had come from a long line of crofters, or small farmers, who had earned a hard living from hard land, and whose children, intelligent and ambitious, advanced socially through education; all of his brothers escaped the land through education, becoming teachers (as my mother used to say, "there is a lot of teaching DNA in your ancestry"), while he, the youngest, a clever, dry, sardonic man, avoided the teaching profession entirely, becoming a civil servant instead, and was in the (control of) Food Production section of the Agriculture Ministry during both world wars.

While he had a gendered view of the world, and my mother sometimes used to wonder why they (her parents) had married one another, she vividly recalled some of their quiet, sombre, dinner conversations in the years immediately preceding the Second World War.

She was the youngest (by a margin of several years) in a large family and - by then - was a small child still in primary school, sitting alone with her parents in the large, formal, dining room.  Small children listened - and said little or nothing - in such settings at such times.

"The boys" - her brothers - were all away at boarding school, her eldest brother at university, her eldest sister in the civil service, - their house, one of those quite lovely rural, rectory style houses (@Apple fanboy would know the sort of house I am referring to well), sash windows and high ceilings ("a nightmare that cost a fortune to heat in winter," was my mother's barbed remark, reluctantly adding, "okay, well, yes, it was lovely in summer, especially the gardens,"), but she vividly recalled those intense discussions, where they conversed in low worried voices - as absolute intellectual equals, both educated, thoughtful, intelligent, informed, each respecting what the other had to say - about how dangerous they thought Hitler was, and how "sooner or later" they were of the opinion that "someone" would have to stop him, and how they were convinced that war was inevitable.

Both her parents had lived through the First World War with its stratospheric casualties - indeed, they had married in the middle of it, and it informed their view of the subsequent conflict.


----------



## AG_PhamD

chengengaun said:


> NASA livestream on YouTube:




On my thoughts exactly. It will be cool to see what the JWST will bring back interns of scientific discovery, assuming everything works to plan. If was a NASA enginner in charge of any aspect of that program I would be be terrified. So many things that could go wrong. They’ve had almost 30 years to work on this, so let’s hope they get it right! If everything goes to plan this will be a truly an amazing engineering accomplishment. 

It’s just kinda crazy in my mind they only built one of these. They’ve already invested so much in developing JWST building a second one wouldn’t be that much more expensive. If this one fails then they would have had a backup. Plus, it only has a lifespan of 6-10 years, maybe a little more if they’re lucky. I’m not sure we’ll see a successor in anywhere close to that timeframe. 

I guess we’ll know in about a month if everything had unfurled correctly. I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Roller

AG_PhamD said:


> On my thoughts exactly. It will be cool to see what the JWST will bring back interns of scientific discovery, assuming everything works to plan. If was a NASA enginner in charge of any aspect of that program I would be be terrified. So many things that could go wrong. They’ve had almost 30 years to work on this, so let’s hope they get it right! If everything goes to plan this will be a truly an amazing engineering accomplishment.
> 
> It’s just kinda crazy in my mind they only built one of these. They’ve already invested so much in developing JWST building a second one wouldn’t be that much more expensive. If this one fails then they would have had a backup. Plus, it only has a lifespan of 6-10 years, maybe a little more if they’re lucky. I’m not sure we’ll see a successor in anywhere close to that timeframe.
> 
> I guess we’ll know in about a month if everything had unfurled correctly. I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed.



I suspect the cost of building and storing copies of the assembled telescope or even just its components was prohibitive, though they did manufacture spares for some parts. For example, the ring that attaches the telescope to the booster malfunctioned recently and was replaced with a backup. The primary reason for the mission's lifespan is its limited fuel supply, which will be consumed to periodically correct the telescope's position orbiting L2. I've read speculation that a robotic fuel resupply mission could be considered at some point in the future. 

One of the coolest aspects (pun intended) of the JWST is its sensitivity to long wavelengths of radiation. I hadn't thought about this before, but apparently that's needed because light from the most distant/oldest objects the telescope is expected to observe will have been severely redshifted. Hence the need to keep the equipment at such cold temperatures. One instrument will operate at 7 degrees C above absolute zero.

Although it'll take almost a month for the JWST to arrive at its destination, some critical events will happen within the first two weeks. These include deployment of the sunshield and the primary and secondary mirrors. I agree that it must be terrifying to be back here on Earth and wait for events to unfold (pun again intended) if you've spent much of your career working on Webb. However, I'll note that this is not uncommon in science and technology, where one may devote decades to a line of research that doesn't pan out. When that occurs, though, there is solace that failures often do as much to advance the state-of-the-art as do successes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned (bless him) and we had a good chat; I am reliably informed that Other Brother had phoned earlier, (I did hear the phone ring) but I had not yet left my bed at that time.


----------



## Apple fanboy

This has seemed like a very long day. Can't wait for it to be over. Raining outside so not been able to get out much except for my walk this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just opened a bottle of wine (in marked contrast to other years, at Christmas, when the wine would have been opened by midday, or lunch time).  

Yes, was lashing here all day, and Decent Brother also reported rain.

Currently reading recipes; methinks that there may well be a spot of toil in the kitchen tomorrow.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Brilliant post, and a wonderful - and a fascinating and utterly compelling - slice of social history.  That is hilarious.
> 
> My grandmother always said that one of her greatest regrets was not learning to drive, and she loved - thrilled to - the fact that my mother could - and did - drive (not that my mother was taught to drive in the house where she grew up; they were comfortably off, and big into education, but a lot less so on matters such as mobility - social, political and actual - for women).
> 
> Mind you, two further things occur: My own mother's first ever car was - snigger, wait for it, yes - a coupe, bought as a result of a promotion - she was promoted to succeed her boss who had died - which had my father wholly green with envy.  That is absolutely hilarious.
> 
> The fact that my father had monopolised to some extent (and this was subconscious, in his case, or, perhaps an expression of the lure of the idea of a "car" as an extension of self-image, rather than a desire to control female mobility) - or, rather, to be more precise, had first call on, or priority on - the "family" car (which she had always contributed to, financially, so that she could argue it was "their" car, - the family car - rather than "his" car), served to motivate her to buy her own car.
> 
> Anyway - and, this is the second thing, and it goes right back to @lizkat's brilliant post on the reasons women were originally "allowed" to drive, or, "accepted" or "tolerated" behind the wheel while on the road by the males in their family, - in other words, not usually for "private" reasons (pleasure, private pursuits, personal hobbies or interests) - but for necessary reasons (shopping, errands, taking kids to the doctor, or other necessary trips, and, in fairness, also attending her classes when she went to college), reasons that some of those males belatedly realised were also of considerable convenience to themselves.



I really had to push Mrs AFB to learn to drive. At the time we lived in London and I could walk to work. When Miss AFB came along I kept telling her it would be much easier if she could drive rather than get around on buses etc, as the car would just be sitting there.
By the time she passed her test we were living in the Midlands. But she has never been a confident driver and refuses to drive if we are both going somewhere. The longest drive she ever accomplished was when we moved to our new house. Must be around 20 odd miles. She followed me all the way as she refuse to use a Sat Nav.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Roller said:


> I suspect the cost of building and storing copies of the assembled telescope or even just its components was prohibitive, though they did manufacture spares for some parts. For example, the ring that attaches the telescope to the booster malfunctioned recently and was replaced with a backup. The primary reason for the mission's lifespan is its limited fuel supply, which will be consumed to periodically correct the telescope's position orbiting L2. I've read speculation that a robotic fuel resupply mission could be considered at some point in the future.
> 
> One of the coolest aspects (pun intended) of the JWST is its sensitivity to long wavelengths of radiation. I hadn't thought about this before, but apparently that's needed because light from the most distant/oldest objects the telescope is expected to observe will have been severely redshifted. Hence the need to keep the equipment at such cold temperatures. One instrument will operate at 7 degrees C above absolute zero.
> 
> Although it'll take almost a month for the JWST to arrive at its destination, some critical events will happen within the first two weeks. These include deployment of the sunshield and the primary and secondary mirrors. I agree that it must be terrifying to be back here on Earth and wait for events to unfold (pun again intended) if you've spent much of your career working on Webb. However, I'll note that this is not uncommon in science and technology, where one may devote decades to a line of research that doesn't pan out. When that occurs, though, there is solace that failures often do as much to advance the state-of-the-art as do successes.




Well, obviously the issue is cost, but I suspect the cost of constructing the the telescope and launching it is a fraction of its $10B cost. The development, many engineering complications, and many, many program delays due to funding made the program as expensive as it is. So to build another telescope with all the engineering sorted out and proper amount money allocated to build an additional unit should cost not that much more, relatively speaking. It’s pretty typical to build backup satellites, historically speaking. 

They’re obviously going to have spare parts of things that’s could potentially fail on the ground. In fact, some parts are actually made in multiple batches, each batch is tested, and the best performing batch has those parts used. As it is, a lot of the sensors are those used (ir derivatives of) existing sensors on spacecraft. But as I’m sure you know, the JWST, unlike Hubble, will be hanging out in a place in space inaccessible for future repairs and does not inherently have a mechanism to dock to other spacecraft and if in fact we have a spacecraft to make it there (Orion possibly- though it lacks a way of manipulating the spacecraft). 

There is no design to support to support a robotics fuel resupply mission, though that doesn’t mean it’s impossible. But it would likely be much more risky and dangerous. There was talk of adding an adapter so it could dock with other spacecraft, but that apparently doesn’t appear to have made the final design. 

In that the JWST has almost 350 single point failures, and a bunch that are mission critical, I think having a backup would have a good idea. A lot can go wrong between now and deployment. Additionally, with as little as a 6 year lifespan due to the fuel limitations, if the primary program is successful the backup could be used to essentially extend the program as has been done with many space programs. If JWST fails (knock on wood) it’s pretty unlikely we’ll see a second one built.


----------



## Clix Pix

Neither of my grandmothers learned to drive, but my mother, born in 1910, took after her father more than she did her mother -- adventurous, curious about the world around her and wanting to explore it --  and my grandfather taught her to drive (at least the basics) when she was only about 14 years old -- of course, the roads back then were not exactly congested, nor was anyone strict about young people having a driver's ed course or a learner's permit, all that, before obtaining a driver's license.  My mother got her license at age 16 and my grandfather bought her a yellow Buick Roadster (convertible).  She loved that car and I can only imagine the fun she had driving it around with her friends all piled in, too. 

Later on she moved from navigating on land and water (she loved piloting their small Chris-Craft, too)  to navigating in the air, and took flying lessons and learned how to fly open-cockpit planes in the mid-1930's. Of course WW II put an end to that sort of recreational flying, as well as her meeting my father and marrying him.  When eventually I came along, too, that really put "paid" to the whole flying thing for her.    One of my most treasured items is her student pilot's license, with a photo of her in a leather flight helmet and goggles.....  Along with the necessary signatures of the officials, there is one by Amelia Earhart,    She appeared at some sort of event in Western Pennsylvania, my mother's home base,  at some point while my mother was still a student pilot, and my mother was able to briefly meet her and receive the autograph.    Needless to say she was thrilled that day, remembered it for the rest of her life, and then later was devastated when Amelia Earhart disappeared.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Neither of my grandmothers learned to drive, but my mother, born in 1910, took after her father more than she did her mother -- adventurous, curious about the world around her and wanting to explore it --  and my grandfather taught her to drive (at least the basics) when she was only about 14 years old -- of course, the roads back then were not exactly congested, nor was anyone strict about young people having a driver's ed course or a learner's permit, all that, before obtaining a driver's license.  My mother got her license at age 16 and my grandfather bought her a yellow Buick Roadster (convertible).  She loved that car and I can only imagine the fun she had driving it around with her friends all piled in, too.
> 
> Later on she moved from navigating on land and water (she loved piloting their small Chris-Craft, too)  to navigating in the air, and took flying lessons and learned how to fly open-cockpit planes in the mid-1930's. Of course WW II put an end to that sort of recreational flying, as well as her meeting my father and marrying him.  When eventually I came along, too, that really put "paid" to the whole flying thing for her.    One of my most treasured items is her student pilot's license, with a photo of her in a leather flight helmet and goggles.....  Along with the necessary signatures of the officials, there is one by Amelia Earhart,    She appeared at some sort of event in Western Pennsylvania, my mother's home base,  at some point while my mother was still a student pilot, and my mother was able to briefly meet her and receive the autograph.    Needless to say she was thrilled that day, remembered it for the rest of her life, and then later was devastated when Amelia Earhart disappeared.




Brilliant post, and thanks for sharing.

Why not post a shot (image, picture) of that autographed form - and your mother's student pilot licence - by Amelia Earhart?  

Given our mutual distaste for much of the quotidian nonsense (in form and content, both) that is posted under the name of photography - along with a fascination and a desire to salute, acknowledge, recognise and applaud female adventurers and women who loved to be independent and mobile - and a marked preference to post stuff that is actually interesting and thought-provoking - I know that I, personally, would love to see a shot of this.


----------



## Roller

Clix Pix said:


> Neither of my grandmothers learned to drive, but my mother, born in 1910, took after her father more than she did her mother -- adventurous, curious about the world around her and wanting to explore it --  and my grandfather taught her to drive (at least the basics) when she was only about 14 years old -- of course, the roads back then were not exactly congested, nor was anyone strict about young people having a driver's ed course or a learner's permit, all that, before obtaining a driver's license.  My mother got her license at age 16 and my grandfather bought her a yellow Buick Roadster (convertible).  She loved that car and I can only imagine the fun she had driving it around with her friends all piled in, too.
> 
> Later on she moved from navigating on land and water (she loved piloting their small Chris-Craft, too)  to navigating in the air, and took flying lessons and learned how to fly open-cockpit planes in the mid-1930's. Of course WW II put an end to that sort of recreational flying, as well as her meeting my father and marrying him.  When eventually I came along, too, that really put "paid" to the whole flying thing for her.    One of my most treasured items is her student pilot's license, with a photo of her in a leather flight helmet and goggles.....  Along with the necessary signatures of the officials, there is one by Amelia Earhart,    She appeared at some sort of event in Western Pennsylvania, my mother's home base,  at some point while my mother was still a student pilot, and my mother was able to briefly meet her and receive the autograph.    Needless to say she was thrilled that day, remembered it for the rest of her life, and then later was devastated when Amelia Earhart disappeared.



My mom, also born in 1910, didn't learn to drive until her mid 50s, a couple years after my dad passed. I never asked her, nor did she volunteer, why she felt the need to do start late. Perhaps it was a desire to provide what my father had done for us for years. While I was quite supportive and was the only family member willing to be a passenger with her, it soon became clear to me that her skills weren't where they should be — she actually closed her eyes while turning on occasion. She probably would have improved with additional practice, but soon decided never to get behind the wheel again. I don't view that as a failure, though. She re-entered the business world when doing so was even more challenging for women than it is today and did well until retirement.


----------



## User.45

Roller said:


> I suspect the cost of building and storing copies of the assembled telescope or even just its components was prohibitive, though they did manufacture spares for some parts. For example, the ring that attaches the telescope to the booster malfunctioned recently and was replaced with a backup. The primary reason for the mission's lifespan is its limited fuel supply, which will be consumed to periodically correct the telescope's position orbiting L2. I've read speculation that a robotic fuel resupply mission could be considered at some point in the future.
> 
> One of the coolest aspects (pun intended) of the JWST is its sensitivity to long wavelengths of radiation. I hadn't thought about this before, but apparently that's needed because light from the most distant/oldest objects the telescope is expected to observe will have been severely redshifted. Hence the need to keep the equipment at such cold temperatures. One instrument will operate at 7 degrees C above absolute zero.
> 
> Although it'll take almost a month for the JWST to arrive at its destination, some critical events will happen within the first two weeks. These include deployment of the sunshield and the primary and secondary mirrors. I agree that it must be terrifying to be back here on Earth and wait for events to unfold (pun again intended) if you've spent much of your career working on Webb. However, I'll note that this is not uncommon in science and technology, where one may devote decades to a line of research that doesn't pan out. When that occurs, though, there is solace that failures often do as much to advance the state-of-the-art as do successes.



What gets me excited about the JWST is what I learned in the context of Oumuamua (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ʻOumuamua). I didn't think about the fact before that "spaceship" sized objects are below the resolution of our current telescopes, so we actually have very little idea of small object traffic even in our Solar system. 

-----
Fired up my old MBP 13" with TB2 and hooked up my UAD Apollo Twin Solo. It does a lot of justice to Apple Music's Lossless material. I have it on 96Khz upsampling with SampleRate conversion enabled for the SPDIF in from my TV. It's a very conservative stereo 2.0 setup using a 10-year old pair of Mackie MR5 mk1. Got them back in 2011 for $160 and oh boy, their only weakness is loss of accuracy in the sub bass range, but if they are adequately decoupled from the wall (I have them wall mounted) their bass is still neat. My psychological threshold would be ~$2000 for an upgrade but to date, I couldn't get myself to spend 10x to sound 1.5x or perhaps 2x better. 

I also fired up my MIDI keyboard to teach the babies a little music. The issue is, they are way more excited about the sliders and encoders than the actual piano keys.


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Brilliant post, and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Why not post a shot (image, picture) of that autographed form - and your mother's student pilot licence - by Amelia Earhart?
> 
> Given our mutual distaste for much of the quotidian nonsense (in form and content, both) that is posted under the name of photography - along with a fascination and a desire to salute, acknowledge, recognise and applaud female adventurers and women who loved to be independent and mobile - and a marked preference to post stuff that is actually interesting and thought-provoking - I know that I, personally, would love to see a shot of this.




I'll have to look in my archives for that photo, as I know I have indeed posted it somewhere before on a forum......


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I'll have to look in my archives for that photo, as I know I have indeed posted it somewhere before on a forum......



Not this one.

I look forward to seeing it.

And thank you for digging it out; this is something that is worth seeing (Amelia Earhart??  Hero!!! ....Respect, respect!!!!...) and so well worth saluting.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Spending the morning sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and the birds. Tonight, to celebrate Christmas Eve, we will be watching that old Christmas classic, Die Hard.



@Alli, @DT and others:

Might I suggest - as a Christmas classic - "Merry Christmas, Mr Lawrence"..


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Today looking at the mountains of toys in our living room and wondering where they are all going to go. Day 2 or tidying up and probably more cooking. Christmas is never relaxing. 

I might install a new Ring doorbell my wife bought. We had our standard doorbell ripped off by some teenagers a couple of weeks back. We caught them and got an apology, but no offer to pay for a new one. At least the Ring one has a camera in it and harder to remove.


----------



## ericwn

Received a few framed pictures done by Rodney Matthews that I need to find a good place for on the walls and we got some nanoleaf lights that need installing over the next few days plus the usual cleanup after the Christmas festivities.


----------



## Apple fanboy

A short run. Cleaned the bathroom. Put a sign up on the house. Off for a walk with Mrs AFB in a bit.


----------



## chengengaun

AG_PhamD said:


> On my thoughts exactly. It will be cool to see what the JWST will bring back interns of scientific discovery, assuming everything works to plan. If was a NASA enginner in charge of any aspect of that program I would be be terrified. So many things that could go wrong. They’ve had almost 30 years to work on this, so let’s hope they get it right! If everything goes to plan this will be a truly an amazing engineering accomplishment.
> 
> It’s just kinda crazy in my mind they only built one of these. They’ve already invested so much in developing JWST building a second one wouldn’t be that much more expensive. If this one fails then they would have had a backup. Plus, it only has a lifespan of 6-10 years, maybe a little more if they’re lucky. I’m not sure we’ll see a successor in anywhere close to that timeframe.
> 
> I guess we’ll know in about a month if everything had unfurled correctly. I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed.






Roller said:


> I suspect the cost of building and storing copies of the assembled telescope or even just its components was prohibitive, though they did manufacture spares for some parts. For example, the ring that attaches the telescope to the booster malfunctioned recently and was replaced with a backup. The primary reason for the mission's lifespan is its limited fuel supply, which will be consumed to periodically correct the telescope's position orbiting L2. I've read speculation that a robotic fuel resupply mission could be considered at some point in the future.
> 
> One of the coolest aspects (pun intended) of the JWST is its sensitivity to long wavelengths of radiation. I hadn't thought about this before, but apparently that's needed because light from the most distant/oldest objects the telescope is expected to observe will have been severely redshifted. Hence the need to keep the equipment at such cold temperatures. One instrument will operate at 7 degrees C above absolute zero.
> 
> Although it'll take almost a month for the JWST to arrive at its destination, some critical events will happen within the first two weeks. These include deployment of the sunshield and the primary and secondary mirrors. I agree that it must be terrifying to be back here on Earth and wait for events to unfold (pun again intended) if you've spent much of your career working on Webb. However, I'll note that this is not uncommon in science and technology, where one may devote decades to a line of research that doesn't pan out. When that occurs, though, there is solace that failures often do as much to advance the state-of-the-art as do successes.



I was very pleasantly surprised when the solar array deployed so early; I thought of Skylab but thankfully the deployment went perfectly. Now I worry about the sun shield, the mirror and the cryo-cooler [1]; I hope they all operate perfectly.

Isn’t 2021 a wonderful year in some respects? Commercial Crew Program; Perseverance; Ingenuity; the SLS RS-25 tests; and JWST. That must be worth 0.5% of U.S. GDP over the years [2], isn't it?

Also re-watched some recordings related to Apollo 8. Frank Borman was not one to mince words!











[1] Autocorrect to _cry-pooper_, seriously iOS?
[2] That didn't account for contributions from other collaborating countries, but I guess it's not too far off.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> I really had to push Mrs AFB to learn to drive. At the time we lived in London and I could walk to work. When Miss AFB came along I kept telling her it would be much easier if she could drive rather than get around on buses etc, as the car would just be sitting there.



My mother and I always made fun of my father being a NY driver. One day we stopped and gave it some thought and realized he had never driven in NY since he left at 15 for California, where he never drove. Fast forward to to his 20’s in the Air Force, and the first time he drove was his first tour in London. Evidently London drivers are much worse than NY drivers.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> My mother and I always made fun of my father being a NY driver. One day we stopped and gave it some thought and realized he had never driven in NY since he left at 15 for California, where he never drove. Fast forward to to his 20’s in the Air Force, and the first time he drove was his first tour in London. Evidently London drivers are much worse than NY drivers.



London driving is not for the faint hearted. I’ll be doing that in a van on the 6th of Jan.


----------



## ericwn

Alli said:


> My mother and I always made fun of my father being a NY driver. One day we stopped and gave it some thought and realized he had never driven in NY since he left at 15 for California, where he never drove. Fast forward to to his 20’s in the Air Force, and the first time he drove was his first tour in London. Evidently London drivers are much worse than NY drivers.




My grandfather never had a license or any interest in cars. In return he encouraged my grandma to learn how to drive and as a positive side effect she could then pick him up from the nearby pubs when needed.


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> London driving is not for the faint hearted. I’ll be doing that in a van on the 6th of Jan.




London has some insanity driving for sure. I thought I’ve seen it all but then work brought me to Deli and Cairo and those are on another level still.


----------



## AG_PhamD

chengengaun said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised when the solar array deployed so early; I thought of Skylab but thankfully the deployment went perfectly. Now I worry about the sun shield, the mirror and the cryo-cooler [1]; I hope they all operate perfectly.
> 
> Isn’t 2021 a wonderful year in some respects? Commercial Crew Program; Perseverance; Ingenuity; the SLS RS-25 tests; and JWST. That must be worth 0.5% of U.S. GDP over the years [2], isn't it?
> 
> Also re-watched some recordings related to Apollo 8. Frank Borman was not one to mince words!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [1] Autocorrect to _cry-pooper_, seriously iOS?
> [2] That didn't account for contributions from other collaborating countries, but I guess it's not too far off.




It definitely has been a great year for space exploration and space hardware development. We’re definitely in a new golden age of space flight. 

The next few years should be very interesting too- Artemis, Starship, various satellite internet providers, the future of the ISS (it sounds like NASA is exploring a commercial space station program), etc. Artemis sounds like a bit of a mess at the moment though- no spacesuit yet and putting all the lunar lander eggs in the starship basket seems quite risky.


----------



## Roller

AG_PhamD said:


> Well, obviously the issue is cost, but I suspect the cost of constructing the the telescope and launching it is a fraction of its $10B cost. The development, many engineering complications, and many, many program delays due to funding made the program as expensive as it is. So to build another telescope with all the engineering sorted out and proper amount money allocated to build an additional unit should cost not that much more, relatively speaking. It’s pretty typical to build backup satellites, historically speaking.
> 
> They’re obviously going to have spare parts of things that’s could potentially fail on the ground. In fact, some parts are actually made in multiple batches, each batch is tested, and the best performing batch has those parts used. As it is, a lot of the sensors are those used (ir derivatives of) existing sensors on spacecraft. But as I’m sure you know, the JWST, unlike Hubble, will be hanging out in a place in space inaccessible for future repairs and does not inherently have a mechanism to dock to other spacecraft and if in fact we have a spacecraft to make it there (Orion possibly- though it lacks a way of manipulating the spacecraft).
> 
> There is no design to support to support a robotics fuel resupply mission, though that doesn’t mean it’s impossible. But it would likely be much more risky and dangerous. There was talk of adding an adapter so it could dock with other spacecraft, but that apparently doesn’t appear to have made the final design.
> 
> In that the JWST has almost 350 single point failures, and a bunch that are mission critical, I think having a backup would have a good idea. A lot can go wrong between now and deployment. Additionally, with as little as a 6 year lifespan due to the fuel limitations, if the primary program is successful the backup could be used to essentially extend the program as has been done with many space programs. If JWST fails (knock on wood) it’s pretty unlikely we’ll see a second one built.



Not to belabor the point, but if the current mission were to fail and there were a backup plan and equipment in place, I'm sure there would be a lengthy investigation to determine how to avert failure the next time, which might involve expensive re-design. Then, too, with so many single points-of-failure, wouldn't there still be considerable risk on a second go-around?

In any case, I'm also enthusiastic about the JWST and hope that all the years of engineering will pay off with success. Webb's antenna assembly was deployed a couple hours ago. Apparently, it will allow downloading of at least 28.6 GB of data two times a day.


----------



## lizkat

Roller said:


> Not to belabor the point, but if the current mission were to fail and there were a backup plan and equipment in place, I'm sure there would be a lengthy investigation to determine how to avert failure the next time, which might involve expensive re-design. Then, too, with so many single points-of-failure, wouldn't there still be considerable risk on a second go-around?




Yep.   And quite a few components of the telescope's functionality were custom-made by hand, according to one of the newspaper articles I read about the decades-long implementation.    So in the event of a later discovery that something had very laboriously been done wrong twice-- for the first go with an identical backup "just in case" --  NASA would probably receive a Congressional tongue-lashing worth tuning in to watch.

 File all that under "damned if you do and damned if you don't", I guess.  

Bill Nelson was right in emphasizing yesterday that a venture with potentially vast rewards usually comes with great risks as well.   American taxpayers are not always good at remembering that, and politicians up for re-election even less so.    It's weird too, because private industry supposedly understands the need for risk taking,  at least until their IPO occurs and lets ordinary shareholders in on the measuring of how much risk is warranted by the prospect of an adequate reward. 

We Americans also like to hang onto a sort of "origins story"  of ourselves as rugged frontiersmen,  ever at the forefront of risk and peril in building a better nation.    We act, however,  like it's way more fun to watch TV  re-enactments of such tales of old,  rather than to reach into our pockets to help fund the modern-day versions.



Roller said:


> In any case, I'm also enthusiastic about the JWST and hope that all the years of engineering will pay off with success. Webb's antenna assembly was deployed a couple hours ago. Apparently, it will allow downloading of at least 28.6 GB of data two times a day.




I find it all so exciting.   As far as the data transmission capability goes, that's probably way more than I manage to wring out of my DSL setup on the average day lately...   and that only runs from here to the central office half a mile down the road.


----------



## lizkat

AG_PhamD said:


> In that the JWST has almost 350 single point failures, and a bunch that are mission critical, I think having a backup would have a good idea. A lot can go wrong between now and deployment. Additionally, with as little as a 6 year lifespan due to the fuel limitations, if the primary program is successful the backup could be used to essentially extend the program as has been done with many space programs. If JWST fails (knock on wood) it’s pretty unlikely we’ll see a second one built.




Yeah but they must have done the exponential math there.   I mean who's to say that having a backup ready to go, sticking in some fix  and getting that one off to a perfect launch #2 would not subsequently result in a fail at critical path point #78  instead of at #43? 

They had to have done their best with superlative QA and let it rip.  If it fails, hope it fails late in the rollout of preparation for usage,  so they can know as much as possible about what worked great and what needs work.

I bet they have a short list of hotly debated fail points.   If a consensus implementation on one of those argued issues turns out to moot the mission, sure, then there will be recriminations.   But we'll still build another space telescope, and other stuff we haven't even figured out we need to invent yet.   It's human nature. We can't stop being ourselves, thank goodness.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Man this was not a good weekend for riding. I usually get off early on Christmas Eve but it was raining and 37 so thats not a fun tandem Christmas light ride. Its not fun commuting in that weather. Well yesterday I guess I had too much sugar and felt too tired to ride. It does not take much to make me feel loopy but I think it was because I didn't to have breakfast before I had that small amount of cashew brittle. But last time I piloted the tandem after too much carbs we crashed so was not going to take any chances. It snowed a bit this morning and was pretty cold. So by afternoon its nice and thawed and we were going to go to a big display lane called peacock lane about 5 miles away. But the temps down to 33 and it's supposed to start snowing. The streets are dry here but I don't know around town. It does not take much for the front to slide on the tandem. I had wanted to change the bar on the tandem. I changed it a bit ago and it was great but just a tad too short when I wear heavy gloves. It was the hump in the center of the bar would not let me move the brake levers in enough.  I wanted a straight bar with no angle at all but never found one but this one has little angle. I use duct tape around the bar to thicken it a bit before I use bar tape and trying to remove that the nit is 37 degrees is almost impossible. But got everything changed over ready for the ride that just got canceled. I was going to replace the headlight that came on. The tandem. It was a great light that only lighted the ground nice and wide but it was not bright enough on places with no light and I cracked its mount it was just plastic. So I bought a new light to replace it same as on my commuter. But of course I forgot all my wiring tools to splice the wires. I can only work on the bike on weekends as I don't have light to see it  in the evenings.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Roller said:


> Not to belabor the point, but if the current mission were to fail and there were a backup plan and equipment in place, I'm sure there would be a lengthy investigation to determine how to avert failure the next time, which might involve expensive re-design. Then, too, with so many single points-of-failure, wouldn't there still be considerable risk on a second go-around?
> 
> In any case, I'm also enthusiastic about the JWST and hope that all the years of engineering will pay off with success. Webb's antenna assembly was deployed a couple hours ago. Apparently, it will allow downloading of at least 28.6 GB of data two times a day.




Well, assuming it would be a single component failure, a complete redesign would probably be an extreme possibility. And a redesign of a faulted part would likely cost a lot of time, money, and political arguments, but it would be a lot cheaper than at the best rebuilding a new satellite, and worst having to design an entirely new one. I’m sure NASA wouldn’t be launching without ensuring the lowest chance of failure on these non-redundant mechanisms. And I’m sure the parts at highest risk of problems are those involving the opening the the sunshade, which they presumably only have to get right once. 

I think the better argument is that with $10B invested, a fraction of that being the actual cost to build and launch the telescope, building a second telescope to replace JWST when it runs out of fuel in a mere 6-10 seems reasonable. I read an article somewhere that said normally to build a second satellite (at the same time as the first) costs 20-30% as building just one. And that wasn’t with the context of JWST that has had extreme technical and political challenges that only add delay and therefore cost. 6 years for $10B seems like an awful of money for the investment. 

That said, it seems NASA tends to underestimate project lifespans, I imagine to prevent political backlash if things go south prematurely, get political brownie points when projects last longer than “expected”, and to help justify new projects on budgets. Famepuslt the Votager spacecraft were “designed” to last 5 years but are going on 44 years. Hubble was designed last 15 years and is still kicking around 30 years later. I doubt we’ll see anything close with Webb, but hopefully 6 years is really a low ball. 

Anyways, it’ll be exciting to see what images and discoveries come back.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Been binging on The Crown.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Not much today. A walk earlier. Not a lot else. Just about to attend to a few work things.


----------



## Eric

TBL said:


> With my last dentist appointment of the year out of the way this morning, I am now obligation-free until January 3rd.  I'll be going up to Tahoe the day after Christmas and staying through New Year's.



Hey TBL, just thought I would check in on you here. Did you end up going up to Tahoe? Looks like all roads in and out on both 80 and 50 are closed out and people have been trapped there.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Eric said:


> Hey TBL, just thought I would check in on you here. Did you end up going up to Tahoe? Looks like all roads in and out on both 80 and 50 are closed out and people have been trapped there.




Postponed 

Right now the plan is to leave Wednesday. So hopefully that will work out. Can't complain about the snow and rain though--it's been amazing.


----------



## Edd

TBL said:


> Postponed
> 
> Right now the plan is to leave Wednesday. So hopefully that will work out. Can't complain about the snow and rain though--it's been amazing.



Yeah Tahoe is killing it with snowfall. Really happy for them because it’s my favorite ski destination overall and they have some really lean years there.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> Yeah Tahoe is killing it with snowfall. Really happy for them because it’s my favorite ski destination overall and they have some really lean years there.




Snow hogs!    Some of that s/b covering the slopes in the Catskills and Adirondacks.  We got bupkis so far.

Today I'm hauling out some pots and pans I haven't used for decades, cleaning them up for sticking on a table at a friend's yard sale next spring with a price that's right,  like 25c,   just to make sure they don't come back home at day end.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have been wholly immersed in watching all of Season Three of The Crown over the past two or so days.  Wonderful.

Now, onward to Season Four.


----------



## ericwn

Finished the last day of work for this year. Have been busy in the evenings building the 1989 Lego Batmobile with my son who’s very excited about it as well.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Back to work today 
Stock taking for the next three days. Normally we are pretty quiet at this time of year. However I notice there are a good number of orders on the system. So with people off it’s going to be a busy three days. 
And as I had to cancel my day off today I’m not feeling very happy about it!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Back to work today
> Stock taking for the next three days. Normally we are pretty quiet at this time of year. However I notice there are a good number of orders on the system. So with people off it’s going to be a busy three days.
> And as I had to cancel my day off today I’m not feeling very happy about it!




Will you be able to take another day off in lieu of today's cancelled day off?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Will you be able to take another day off in lieu of today's cancelled day off?



I'm rolling around 12 into next year. So I'll start with 37 plus bank holidays. Wish me luck getting those in though!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I'm rolling around 12 into next year. So I'll start with 37 plus bank holidays. Wish me luck getting those in though!




Crikey; the very best of luck.

But, do try to take them.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Crikey; the very best of luck.
> 
> But, do try to take them.



Will do. Just need to sort out some recruitment in the new year first.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned with New Year's wishes and greetings and we chatted for close to an hour.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> Finished the last day of work for this year. Have been busy in the evenings building the 1989 Lego Batmobile with my son who’s very excited about it as well.




Pics when finished


----------



## Apple fanboy

Reading car reviews online. And I'm not even seriously in the market for one. Off to bed in a bit. Too old to stay up until midnight. Whats the point? Not like I'll do anything different on NY eve than any other night. Probably just fall asleep watching repeats of QI on Dave!


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Reading car reviews online. And I'm not even seriously in the market for one. Off to bed in a bit. Too old to stay up until midnight. Whats the point? Not like I'll do anything different on NY eve than any other night. Probably just fall asleep watching repeats of QI on Dave!




Any model in particular that you find interesting? 

Happy new year btw!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Reading car reviews online. And I'm not even seriously in the market for one. Off to bed in a bit. Too old to stay up until midnight. Whats the point? Not like I'll do anything different on NY eve than any other night. Probably just fall asleep watching repeats of QI on Dave!




Once upon a distant time, Decent Brother and I would go out and have a few beers on New Year's Eve; other years, I would see in the New Year with my parents (and the inevitable glass of wine, my father staying up to greet my mother and I with a Near Year's warm hug and kiss before heading cheerfully off to bed, in order to be up, bright eyed and bushy tailed, unnaturally sprightly, to watch the Viennese New Year's Concert the following morning).

And then, there were the years - quite a few - when I saw in the New Year with colleagues while working or deployed abroad. 

And now, I am at home, a bottle of wine to hand, seeing in what is - to my surprise - a third consecutive New Year where a house that once rocked to the joyful sound of shared laughter - laughter with, not laughter at - is silent except for the classical music I am listening to.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Any model in particular that you find interesting?
> 
> Happy new year btw!



Looking at electric. BMW i3 or similar.  Not really serious. Just window shopping.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Once upon a distant time, Decent Brother and I would go out and have a few beers on New Year's Eve; other years, I would see in the New Year with my parents (and the inevitable glass of wine, my father staying up to greet my mother and I with a Near Year's warm hug and kiss before heading cheerfully off to bed, in order to be up, bright eyed and bushy tailed, unnaturally sprightly, to watch the Viennese New Year's Concert the following morning).
> 
> And then, there were the years - quite a few - when I saw in the New Year with colleagues while working or deployed abroad.
> 
> And now, I am at home, a bottle of wine to hand, seeing in what is - to my surprise - a third consecutive New Year where a house that once rocked to the joyful sound of shared laughter - laughter with, not laughter at - is silent except for the classical music I am listening to.
> 
> Happy New Year.



Happy New Year to you. Already in bed with the electric blanket on.


----------



## Clix Pix

Had a very pleasant day except for an unexpected notification from my condo association about not just the (expected) rise in our customary condominium monthly fees but also a rather unexpected and large "special assessment" on top of them.  Ouch!   It's understandable, though -- this community and its fourteen buildings are not getting any younger -- built in 1984 -- but this was just not a happy surprise on the Eve of the New Year in which we'll be expected to fork out all the money.  For me it'll all work out, some adjustment of the usual monthly budget, some rethinking of purchases I'd thought of making in the New Year so that they will either be postponed or eliminated.....  But I think some owners in this community are going to be really shocked and absolutely NOT happy about this at all.

All that aside, the weather here was again surprisingly mild and pleasant so spent some time outdoors, plus I ran a couple of errands and got them out of the way.  I had a third errand in mind but fortunately had sense enough to belatedly ring up the store and check on their hours, to be sure they were open at all and/or if they were going to be closing early.  Good thing I did, as they were indeed planning to close about a half-hour after the time that I called, so that was that!   With the kind of traffic we have in this area, there was no way I could have been assured of getting to that store before it closed, and so I'll just go over there some time next week, no big deal.....  I'm just happy I did ring them up and check with them before setting out, as I would have been VERY annoyed to have gotten there and found that the store was closed.

Looking forward to saying "goodbye" to 2021 in a few hours and welcoming in 2022!   I always stay up for this and watch the events from NYC on TV during the last five or so minutes to be able to catch when the Waterford Crystal Ball actually descends, marking off the final seconds of the last year and then joyously marking the moment that the brand new New Year arrives.

For us in the US, 2022 is still on her way......  For you guys in other countries, HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## ronntaylor

Got in two speed walks and checked out the old trail at the nearby park. Hubby was right: it leads to the new-ish trail.

We just finished New Year's Eve dinner/Birthday Dinner for Hubby. I always joke that we celebrate it on NYE because it's his birthday in Taiwan where he was born on the 1st.

Feeling tired and contented and about to go offline. So:  Happy New Year to all!


----------



## SuperMatt

ronntaylor said:


> Got in two speed walks and checked out the old trail at the nearby park. Hubby was right: it leads to the new-ish trail.
> 
> We just finished New Year's Eve dinner/Birthday Dinner for Hubby. I always joke that we celebrate it on NYE because it's his birthday in Taiwan where he was born on the 1st.
> 
> Feeling tired and contented and about to go offline. So:  Happy New Year to all!



Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## lizkat

Not sure I'll manage to stay up to midnight here,  but like many others I'm certainly extra happy about starting a New Year.   For once I didn't even toy with the idea of making any New Year's resolutions, just holding a wish that everyone may have a happy and peaceful 2022.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping coffee and watching the New Year's Day Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra with the New Year's Concert.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sipping coffee and watching the New Year's Day Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra with the New Year's Concert.



And no don’t remembering your Father who I recall used to share that passion with you?

Here I’ve taken advantage of the mild weather and removed a tree come bush from down the side of our house. A load of ivy to which will no doubt spring up again as quickly as it gets removed. 

A shower after lunch then a walk this afternoon as the sun is almost breaking through.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> And no don’t remembering your Father who I recall used to share that passion with you?
> 
> Here I’ve taken advantage of the mild weather and removed a tree come bush from down the side of our house. A load of ivy to which will no doubt spring up again as quickly as it gets removed.
> 
> A shower after lunch then a walk this afternoon as the sun is almost breaking through.



Yes, - that's well remembered! - this morning and afternoon, my thoughts were of music, but mainly of my father.

Every year, on the First of January, that is, if I was at home, we used to watch this concert together.

And, once he retired, we used to attend concerts together regularly; not just classical music concerts, but also jazz (which he adored), - and he also loved the "easy listening music" of the 40s - as well as more modern music (a Michael Nyman concert we attended comes to mind).

And he always used to love to seek out music of countries that he visited.

Music was in his soul, and others in his family also had this passion for music; his sister, my aunt, aged 97, who reluctantly retired as a postmistress having reached the age of 80, was actually a fully trained - or qualified - music teacher, a very fine musician and an excellent pianist.


----------



## fischersd

I had set an alarm so we woke up just before midnight.   Our plans had changed and we stayed home.  Had a quiet NYE.

@Scepticalscribe - that's a wonderful memory of times with your father - treasure it.  That's how we keep them with us!


----------



## Alli

We wound up going for Thai with our best friends, but we were home at 7:30. That left us time to do our usual evening of watching Midsomer Murders.

Today…no plans. Just enjoying the deck as always and wondering if we’re really going to get a bitter cold snap tomorrow.


----------



## Herdfan

It is going to rain all day.  So will be watching some bowl games and doing some small maintenance items around the house that I haven't gotten to.

Also, today is great day to change the batteries in your smoke detectors.  If you don't have a smoke detector, go buy one.  Today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> It is going to rain all day.  So will be watching some bowl games and doing some small maintenance items around the house that I haven't gotten to.
> 
> Also, today is great day to change the batteries in your smoke detectors.  If you don't have a smoke detector, go buy one.  Today.



Mine are wired into the mains, but yes everyone should have at least one.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Mine are wired into the mains, but yes everyone should have at least one.




Almost all hardwired detectors also have a battery for power backup as a notable number of fires originate from the electrical system (i.e., the house also loses power, disabling the detector).


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> Mine are wired into the mains, but yes everyone should have at least one.




As are mine, but I always send out an email blast to my customers wishing them a Happy New Year and to change their batteries.  We have several older clients that we do this for every year because they can't climb up and do it.

And yes hardwired detectors have battery backups, but most are good for 10+ years.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Almost all hardwired detectors also have a battery for power backup as a notable number of fires originate from the electrical system (i.e., the house also loses power, disabling the detector).




No one in my family will ever forget the death in 1973 of a close friend, his wife, their infant son and his wife's young twin nieces.  He was just 37 years old at the time,  with a promising career ahead of him at the New York Stock Exchange.    He and his young family all died from asphyxiation due to toxic fumes from a smoky fire later found to be due to faulty circuitry in a TV set, which had been turned off but somehow ignited plastics and wiring coverings and eventually led to a smoldering fire of other furnishings in the den. 

A neighbor walking his dog late that night saw the smoke coming out of the side of the darkened house and called the FD, but the smoke had already killed everyone inside.   Our friend apparently did wake up and knew something was wrong,  but was already too dysfunctional from the fumes to do more than remove his son from the crib and head down a hallway towards a bathroom,  where their bodies were found.   The other three victims were found in their beds.  "Fire damage" per se to the home was confined to about half the area of the den.

 Ironically, 1973 was also the year that a patent was issued for the first battery-operated residential smoke detector, which went into mass production in the USA in 1975.   Sadly, it's not clear that the family might have been saved even if they did have one of those early detectors, since the ionization kind is not as good as photoelectric sensors at detecting a smoldering fire.

You can bet your behind that everyone in my family does use dual sensor smoke and carbon monoxide detectors.  They're not a panacea,  but your chances of survival of a house gone up in flames are improved by at least 20% even if you use the cheapest ionization-type of detector.   Your chances are way further enhanced if you get the hard wired dual sensor kind (photoelectric and ionization detection with a carbon monoxide sensor as well) and batt backups.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wrapped up my 2021 52-Week project on another forum, and am doing year-end reorganization of my photo files and setting up new folders for the images which I'll be shooting in 2022.

I definitely followed my personal ritual of watching the old year go away and the new year appear, thanks to New York and the traditional Times Square event, but was annoyed when for some reason the show I was watching didn't show closeups of the Waterford Crystal ball as it was making its descent through the final seconds of 2021 and arriving at the first second of 2022.  Must be some protocol that the different broadcasters have to follow and maybe positioning for the right angles to get those kinds of shots is something that is swapped around among them each year.  Whatever.....

The smoke detector in my condominium apartment unit is hard-wired, but probably could/should be updated now since it is the original one which was installed at the time the place was built.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> As are mine, but I always send out an email blast to my customers wishing them a Happy New Year and to change their batteries.  We have several older clients that we do this for every year because they can't climb up and do it.
> 
> And yes hardwired detectors have battery backups, but most are good for 10+ years.



We had the place rewired when we moved in, so only been in 18 months or so, should be good for a while.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Wrapped up my 2021 52-Week project on another forum, and am doing year-end reorganization of my photo files and setting up new folders for the images which I'll be shooting in 2022.
> 
> I definitely followed my personal ritual of watching the old year go away and the new year appear, thanks to New York and the traditional Times Square event, but was annoyed when for some reason the show I was watching didn't show closeups of the Waterford Crystal ball as it was making its descent through the final seconds of 2021 and arriving at the first second of 2022.  Must be some protocol that the different broadcasters have to follow and maybe positioning for the right angles to get those kinds of shots is something that is swapped around among them each year.  Whatever.....
> 
> The smoke detector in my condominium apartment unit is hard-wired, but probably could/should be updated now since it is the original one which was installed at the time the place was built.



Isn’t that included in those management fees?


----------



## fooferdoggie

hot water hose sprung a leak not sure when but we started smelling wet carpet and I found this. This is a manufactured hose with the hot water tank in a closet in the bedroom that we don't use. silly me to use high quality hose to replace the crap that came with it only to have it leak. I also put a shutoff vales there to make it easy to turn off the water of course I could not get it to turn. I put a shutoff where the water comes into the house as last time we had a burst pipe I had to craw 15 feet on wet plastic in 20 degree tempts to turn off the water.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Isn’t that included in those management fees?




No, I think the smoke detectors/alarms are considered "part of the individual unit" and of course since they are hard-wired also are using electricity, and the homeowner or resident is responsible for paying their own electric bill.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> No, I think the smoke detectors/alarms are considered "part of the individual unit" and of course since they are hard-wired also are using electricity, and the homeowner or resident is responsible for paying their own electric bill.



You'd think something like that would be covered as you'd want everyone in the building to have one, and for it to be maintained to the same standard.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> You'd think something like that would be covered as you'd want everyone in the building to have one, and for it to be maintained to the same standard.



I think that is why the builder installed them in each unit right from the get-go, and made them hard-wired so that people wouldn't be casual about this sort of thing and "forget" to buy themselves a battery-operated smoke detector and therefore have none at all.   I don't really know if people who have bought the units from the original owners or subsequent owners since the time of construction have replaced their smoke detectors or not.

With the exception of water/sewer services, there is nothing centralized here for which we pay via our monthly condo fees. This is not one huge big building with a couple hundred units in it.  The complex consists of fourteen "garden-style" buildings, each with fourteen units. Residents/owners are responsible for everything inside the unit, which includes HVAC, electricity, phone service, cable service, interior maintenance, appliances, etc., etc.  HVAC system, hot water heater and appliances were provided with the units at the time of purchase and then of course over time people have replaced the original ones with new HVAC unit,  refrigerator, stove/oven unit, dishwasher, hot water heater, washer and dryer as needed.  

When I bought this unit it was ten years old and so I replaced the washer and dryer and the dishwasher, but both the fridge and stove were in good shape so kept them and later on, I think about four years later had to replace the fridge.   Hot water heater had to be replaced  around that time as well, and then again more recently, some years later.  Since I don't do much cooking and what I do mostly works just fine with popping it into the microwave, the original stove-cum-oven unit is still in here, but the stovetop/burners (electric, not gas) all work just fine.  Don't know about the oven since I've never actually used it.  If I were selling this place undoubtedly a new buyer would replace ALL of the appliances, start from fresh with more updated ones.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

I’ve woken up day two with a really sore arm after pulling it the day before yesterday. Going to take it easy I think. My wife wants me to put up shelving and is very unsympathetic whenever I’m not well lol. 

Logged in to Mac Rumours to find a massive prick of a poster @Itinj24 is having a go at me on a thread about the Hermes AW. I need to cut down my participation on that forum I think lol


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I’ve woken up day two with a really sore arm after pulling it the day before yesterday. Going to take it easy I think. My wife wants me to put up shelving and is very unsympathetic whenever I’m not well lol.
> 
> Logged in to Mac Rumours to find a massive prick of a poster @Itinj24 is having a go at me on a thread about the Hermes AW. I need to cut down my participation on that forum I think lol




Ration your visits.

And your responses.

That is what I do.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Spent quite a bit of yesterday on the phone.

My (German) sister-in-law phoned for a long chat of around an hour and a half (picking up and joining in after Other Brother had phoned me), quite lovely.

And my friends from Bristol phoned.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I’ve woken up day two with a really sore arm after pulling it the day before yesterday. Going to take it easy I think. My wife wants me to put up shelving and is very unsympathetic whenever I’m not well lol.
> 
> Logged in to Mac Rumours to find a massive prick of a poster @Itinj24 is having a go at me on a thread about the Hermes AW. I need to cut down my participation on that forum I think lol



Is it really sore? Sounds like your trying to get away with not doing the diy! Hope it feels better soon. I’m rarely ill, but Mrs AFB is not big on sympathy either.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Is it really sore? Sounds like your trying to get away with not doing the diy! Hope it feels better soon. I’m rarely ill, but Mrs AFB is not big on sympathy either.




Haha I am sure that’s what my wife thinks. Put it this way, yesterday I nearly threw up when I jarred it, it was so painful. The mother in law gave me some of her prescription painkillers which seem to have done the job today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Is it really sore? Sounds like your trying to get away with not doing the diy! Hope it feels better soon. I’m rarely ill, but Mrs AFB is not big on sympathy either.



I think that many women - whose pain, historically, has been dismissed and downplayed even though a great number endure persistent menstrual discomfort - if not downright agony - not to mention the sometimes brutal side effects of pregnancy - develop an impatience with manifestations of male illnesses such as manflu. 




The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Haha I am sure that’s what my wife thinks. Put it this way, yesterday I nearly threw up when I jarred it, it was so painful. The mother in law gave me some of her prescription painkillers which seem to have done the job today.



Okay: That does sound grim.  

You do have my sympathy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I think that many women - whose pain, historically, has been dismissed and downplayed even though a great number endure persistent menstrual discomfort - if not downright agony - not to mention the sometimes brutal side effects of pregnancy - develop an impatience with manifestations of male illnesses such as manflu.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay: That does sound grim.
> 
> You do have my sympathy.



That maybe true in some cases, but I’m 100% supportive of Mrs AFB varies ailments. Can’t say it works the other way. 
But then I never just get flu. If I’m ill with a cold of flu (rarely) it also comes with 50 plus mouth ulcers. So basically you can’t eat or drink anything without server pain. 

Fortunately I’ve not had a flair up in a while. I don’t have time to be sick. Too many responsibilities at work.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Just got back from the used book store with some good finds:





They didn't have records last time I was there, but I couldn't pass them up. And now I have some good reading material for the new year


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> I think that many women - whose pain, historically, has been dismissed and downplayed even though a great number endure persistent menstrual discomfort - if not downright agony - not to mention the sometimes brutal side effects of pregnancy - develop an impatience with manifestations of male illnesses such as manflu.




It's weird.  I think women tolerate internal pain better than men, where men tolerate external pain better.  

I can go out and play softball, come home barely walking with a huge strawberry and be fine.  Give me a few stomach cramps or a headache and I'm a baby.  Wife has quit asking what I did when she finds blood on my clothes.

But she can tolerate internal pain that I couldn't fathom, but she whacks her knuckle on the door knob and it's like you cut her hand off.


----------



## fooferdoggie

besides the hot water tank problem my bike got messed up. I guess I was stressed and did not notice the problem jsut desperate to ride the stress away. Hey only 120 or so to dix the broken part and we did not even get out of the driveway.  the rig is wet about 8 feet out from where it happened.


----------



## JamesMike

I had a great time with my kids and grandkids back in my hometown, but it is time to head back to my house in England tomorrow. Hopefully, the trip will be without any hiccups.


----------



## Apple fanboy

JamesMike said:


> I had a great time with my kids and grandkids back in my hometown, but it is time to head back to my house in England tomorrow. Hopefully, the trip will be without any hiccups.



Safe travels. Just in time for the cold weather on its way!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Working, later getting rid off all the selective waste at home.... finally.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Also about to start work. It is a public holiday here in the UK, but not in Germany and since they are doing their stock taking, I will no doubt get involved.


----------



## JamesMike

Apple fanboy said:


> Safe travels. Just in time for the cold weather on its way!



Stuck in DC do to weather, I hope to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Back in the office today. Even though I’m getting up before 6, I’m awake before 5! Rain isn’t helping. Plus I’m going through what I need to do today.


----------



## fischersd

+1 - the Christmas holidays are over...back to the grind *sigh*


----------



## DT

JamesMike said:


> Stuck in DC do to weather, I hope to get out tomorrow.




Holy hell,  DC got creamed.  I saw that people were stuck on I-95 for more than 12 hours.  









						Stranded Drivers Are Freed After 24-Hour Snowy Ordeal on I-95 in Virginia
					

Hundreds were stuck overnight on the interstate south of Washington. A United States senator was among those trapped.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Good luck, stay safe!


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Holy hell,  DC got creamed.  I saw that people were stuck on I-95 for more than 12 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stranded Drivers Are Freed After 24-Hour Snowy Ordeal on I-95 in Virginia
> 
> 
> Hundreds were stuck overnight on the interstate south of Washington. A United States senator was among those trapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, stay safe!



I don’t understand why anybody was on the road in the first place.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> I don’t understand why anybody was on the road in the first place.




I think it's people hoping to push through and beat the storm, without a lot of options to turn around, nowhere to stay, accidents forcing slow/stopped traffic, etc., plus a greatly underestimated storm forecast.

Happened to us one time in PA, left the restaurant, well before the predicted time for the snowstorm, weather had a dramatic shift, got hit on the way home (to the BIL's), just caught the beginning, and it was a short drive in rural areas (and we were in our T4R).


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> I think it's people hoping to push through and beat the storm, without a lot of options to turn around, nowhere to stay, accidents forcing slow/stopped traffic, etc., *plus a greatly underestimated storm forecast.*




That is the problem with the weather apps.  They simply regurgitate one model.   For example, The Weather Channel app simply regurgitates what the GFS model (the NWS model or US Model) is showing.  It is notoriously bad at "seeing" trailing snows behind a rain event.  It simply doesn't process the cold air coming in.  The Euro & Canadian models were showing something as early as 12/31, but unless you follow a weather blog or watched a good local meteorologist, you probably never saw this.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> That is the problem with the weather apps.  They simply regurgitate one model.   For example, The Weather Channel app simply regurgitates what the GFS model (the NWS model or US Model) is showing.  It is notoriously bad at "seeing" trailing snows behind a rain event.  It simply doesn't process the cold air coming in.  The Euro & Canadian models were showing something as early as 12/31, but unless you follow a weather blog or watched a good local meteorologist, you probably never saw this.




Can also read "Forecaster's Discussion" for a location's regional National Weather Service page.  Just scroll down past their map with the advisories.  Their meterologists do mention significant divergence of models when forecasting expected "significant events" and often indicate whether they went with the blended national model or factored in say steps from the near term of ECMWF  as they tinkered with particular details --wind or precip-- for their most recent update.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Installed a new Blu-ray Player in my room. Half success, was not able to split the net between this device and the set-top box.
I have no clue what was wrong. I gave up and threw away the UTP splitter and the Cat6 cables.

Anyway the main idea was to get a Blu-ray player installed. I don't need streaming on this player as I use a mediabox. It was just a challenge. Of course it was not the only problem I faced, but others were easily solved. This one has beaten me.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent an hour or so cleaning the eight or maybe it was actually nine inches of snow off my car.....  I actually didn't complete the job, and am hoping that tomorrow Mother Nature will thaw the thin layer or two that is left.  We'll see what the situation looks like tomorrow.    Fortunately I have nowhere that I urgently need to go, so that helps!


----------



## Herdfan

Ulenspiegel said:


> Installed a new Blu-ray Player in my room. Half success, was not able to split the net between this device and the set-top box.
> I have no clue what was wrong. I gave up and threw away the UTP splitter and the Cat6 cables.
> 
> Anyway the main idea was to get a Blu-ray player installed. I don't need streaming on this player as I use a mediabox. It was just a challenge. Of course it was not the only problem I faced, but others were easily solved. This one has beaten me.




Did you try using a switch?



Clix Pix said:


> Spent an hour or so cleaning the eight or maybe it was actually nine inches of snow off my car.....  I actually didn't complete the job, and am hoping that tomorrow Mother Nature will thaw the thin layer or two that is left.  We'll see what the situation looks like tomorrow.    Fortunately I have nowhere that I urgently need to go, so that helps!




You might be wasting your time.   There is another one coming in Thursday.  Not sure how far east it will make it, but KY & WV are going to get hammered.


----------



## Clix Pix

I wanted to clean off my car so that either tomorrow or (more likely) early on Thursday I can run a couple of kinda/sorta necessary errands and then after that be able to sit back and relax as the predicted new storm hits us (if it does and with any intensity) and not have to worry about going anywhere......  We'll see as things unfold.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Herdfan said:


> Did you try using a switch?
> 
> 
> 
> You might be wasting your time.   There is another one coming in Thursday.  Not sure how far east it will make it, but KY & WV are going to get hammered.



No.
The idea was to use a small passive UHT splitter that I can hide (I did not want to have another device on the shelf, and another device to deal with).

Yes, with an active splitter it can be solved, but the challenge was different


----------



## Pumbaa

Ulenspiegel said:


> No.
> The idea was to use a small passive UHT splitter that I can hide (I did not want to have another device on the shelf, and another device to deal with).
> 
> Yes, with an active splitter it can be solved, but the challenge was different



With the appropriate passive splitter at _both ends_ of your cable you should be able to split it to two 100 Mbps connections (4 wires each). You still need to connect the splits on the other end to two real ports on a switch/router.

Just putting a passive splitter at _one_ end won’t work.


----------



## lizkat

chengengaun said:


> Wow, that was a flawless launch! Glad to see the solar panels deployed. The JWST is now truly on the way.




Today's update on "Where's Webb?" states that the anxiety-inducing multi-day deployment of the sunshield layers has been completed!   Lookin' good....









						Where Is Webb?  NASA/Webb
					

During Webb's launch, deployment and commissioning, 'WhereIsWebb' tracked Webb's 'flight' to L2 orbit, its state and progress during its deployment and commissioning process, and finally the release of its first images. This process is now complete. During this process, the page constantly...



					www.jwst.nasa.gov


----------



## chengengaun

lizkat said:


> Today's update on "Where's Webb?" states that the anxiety-inducing multi-day deployment of the sunshield layers has been completed!   Lookin' good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where Is Webb?  NASA/Webb
> 
> 
> During Webb's launch, deployment and commissioning, 'WhereIsWebb' tracked Webb's 'flight' to L2 orbit, its state and progress during its deployment and commissioning process, and finally the release of its first images. This process is now complete. During this process, the page constantly...
> 
> 
> 
> www.jwst.nasa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10803



Grateful for that and glad that the ground controllers managed to get themselves some rest over the new year period. Now on to the secondary mirror deployment...

Also quite interesting that the JWST is now traveling at a velocity of just over 1,000mph (1,700kph) (relative to Earth?) - which is slower than Concorde's cruising speed of 1,350mph. The maximum velocity (~9.97km/s) is also lower than Earth's escape velocity - didn't realise that until I listened to the commentary during the launch. In comparison, I think the Apollo spacecraft traveled at over 2,000mph just before entering the lunar orbit.

Edit: The secondary mirror is now fully deployed!


----------



## Alli

It was 11:00 when my husband woke me. I stayed up until midnight reading…and I need my 10-11 hours of sleep every night.


----------



## Apple fanboy

fischersd said:


> +1 - the Christmas holidays are over...back to the grind *sigh*



There were holidays?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Travelled down to London after work. Back in the South. Where I’m from. Not lived here for 20+ years. 
Traffic was good. My hire van has wireless CarPlay. Wish my car did. My next one will!


----------



## SuperMatt

Apple fanboy said:


> Travelled down to London after work. Back in the South. Where I’m from. Not lived here for 20+ years.
> Traffic was good. My hire van has wireless CarPlay. Wish my car did. My next one will!



My 2016 Volkswagen has CarPlay and I love it. IMHO, CarPlay + Siri is killer.


----------



## Apple fanboy

SuperMatt said:


> My 2016 Volkswagen has CarPlay and I love it. IMHO, CarPlay + Siri is killer.



My 2015 VW doesn’t!


----------



## Clix Pix

My 2021 Honda Civic Sport Hatchback has CarPlay, but it's wired, not wireless.  Kind of a nuisance to have to keep plugging in and unplugging when only making a short drive and running doing errands along the way, so most of the time I use the BT method instead and that way I keep my iPhone in my purse and don't run the risk of forgetting to take it with me when I leave the car.  However, for long trips the actual wired CarPlay will be invaluable as not only will I be enjoying my music but the iPhone will continue to be charged, too.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> My 2021 Honda Civic Sport Hatchback has CarPlay, but it's wired, not wireless.  Kind of a nuisance to have to keep plugging in and unplugging when only making a short drive and running doing errands along the way, so most of the time I use the BT method instead and that way I keep my iPhone in my purse and don't run the risk of forgetting to take it with me when I leave the car.  However, for long trips the actual wired CarPlay will be invaluable as not only will I be enjoying my music but the iPhone will continue to be charged, too.



Had to plug in because my battery was tired. iPhone is showing her age in that respect!


----------



## fooferdoggie

I got to go to the hospital to get knocked out and have them look down my gullet to make sure things are ok. so much fun. it was faster this time with covid. got in at 7 and was calling the lyft at 8:30 poor esphagus feels like crap and lots of heartburn.


----------



## chengengaun

fooferdoggie said:


> I got to go to the hospital to get knocked out and have them look down my gullet to make sure things are ok. so much fun. it was faster this time with covid. got in at 7 and was calling the lyft at 8:30 poor esphagus feels like crap and lots of heartburn.



Take care @fooferdoggie, hope things go smoothly and you recover soon.


----------



## fooferdoggie

last two times my esophagus was so bad before I had it done I didn't feel much different so this time its much better so I felt it more. now thing I didn't  know is I have had heartburn my entire life I found it was my carb intolerance that caused it. but my esophagus is super sensitive and almost anything makes it hurt. but the doc says its actually in good shape and not eroded.


----------



## DT

We hit the beach for a walk / run this morning, found this


----------



## fischersd

Apple fanboy said:


> Had to plug in because my battery was tired. iPhone is showing her age in that respect!



In 2016 I swapped out the head unit of my 2011 Hyundai Tucson with an Alpine ILX-107 - one of the first receivers to support wireless CarPlay.
I also got a 6" USB-A to mini-USB adapter for a Choetech Qi Wireless charger that I put into the "cubby" of my console - where my phone could charge and provide my CarPlay interface. 

All-in, it ran me about $1500 CDN. - $1100 for the Alpine unit, the rest was parts/adapters/installation.

Alpine has a range of receivers now that support wireless car play - I see the 7" one is only $400 on their US website.

I was plugging in still - as my iPhone 6s didn't support wireless charging - that got fixed the next year when I picked up an iPhone X. 

My 2021 Toyota Rav4 4 doesn't support wireless CarPlay - makes me wonder if I had paid for the $2400 electronics upgrade if that head unit would have - as that included the wireless charger.  Everywhere I could find the specs for that option, it never mentioned wireless CarPlay - and I can do the same wireless treatment for about $100, so why pay for the option which didn't seem to have a lot of upside?


----------



## SuperMatt

To me, wireless CarPlay only makes sense if there is also wireless charging. I usually plug my phone in to charge it when I drive.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing an Italian style slow-cooked shin beef casserole.


----------



## Alli

Tried on clothes after a nice long bath. Damn this pandemic, I’ve outgrown everything! But enough left to pack my suitcase so I’m ready to fly the coop on Saturday.


----------



## Herdfan

Got the snowblower fired up and ready to work.

Tip for those who still have some gas powered lawn equipment.  When you put it away for the season, turn the fuel off and let it run until it stops.  Makes it start next year so much easier and you don't have gas gelling in the carb.


----------



## DT

Well FMA, I got a screw in a tire on the Tesla.

Got a warning (and heard some odd tire noise), it was sitting at 22PSI.  There's a local place that does a great job, I figured I'd just pull the wheel myself, speed up things on their end, and I was concerned the leak down was super fast.

So I get there and they won't do it, something about "Tesla tires", even though it's just a tire, with a normal spec (they have an acoustic baffle but it's just small foam inserts that pull right out ...)

First, I give myself a little, "whew!", I'm glad I didn't drive it up here.  So I hit the Firestone shop, no problems, they take it over to the machine to remove the tire, it splits ... 

Hahaha, the service manager (who was totally into EV stuff) was like, "OK, we owe you a tire", ordered me a brand new Pirelli (their cost), won't be here till Monday, so I just brought home the wheel and semi-mangled tire, bolted it back up, dropped it down,

Shit happens I suppose.  No biggie, I get a new tire vs. a plugged/patched tire, we were going __nowhere__ for the next few days, and we have the Jeep which is super fun to drive anyway


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just 15 hours of work today. Travelling back from London after a full day. Now I’m in bed.


----------



## Citysnaps

Setting my table saw up to make cherry wood boxes with finger joints (also called box joints).


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> We hit the beach for a walk / run this morning, found this
> 
> View attachment 10830




Whoa...what an awesome find!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bills to be paid and my biennial breast check - or, rather, to be more precise, what is usually my biennial breast check (courtesy of the state) - is scheduled for today, except, that, of account of Covid, it is now three years since I last had one; last year's was cancelled, or, rather, postponed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paid some bills, had my breast check (from a lovely lady), collected bread from the French bakery (I had phoned yesterday to request that they put aside some bread for me) and purchased some cheese, and other necessities.


----------



## Herdfan

Well that 4-8' of snow, that was originally supposed to be 3-6", ended up closer to 10".  Couple that with that fact it is too cold for salt to work well, means the roads are a mess so I won't be going out.  So I plan to:

1) clear the driveway with the snowblower I made sure was running yesterday.  I like my driveway clean.

2) install the shower door on the new shower I finished before Christmas.  Ran out of time to get the door installed so today seems like a perfect day to do it.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Well FMA, I got a screw in a tire on the Tesla.
> 
> Got a warning (and heard some odd tire noise), it was sitting at 22PSI.  There's a local place that does a great job, I figured I'd just pull the wheel myself, speed up things on their end, and I was concerned the leak down was super fast.
> 
> So I get there and they won't do it, something about "Tesla tires", even though it's just a tire, with a normal spec (they have an acoustic baffle but it's just small foam inserts that pull right out ...)
> 
> First, I give myself a little, "whew!", I'm glad I didn't drive it up here.  So I hit the Firestone shop, no problems, they take it over to the machine to remove the tire, it splits ...
> 
> Hahaha, the service manager (who was totally into EV stuff) was like, "OK, we owe you a tire", ordered me a brand new Pirelli (their cost), won't be here till Monday, so I just brought home the wheel and semi-mangled tire, bolted it back up, dropped it down,
> 
> Shit happens I suppose.  No biggie, I get a new tire vs. a plugged/patched tire, we were going __nowhere__ for the next few days, and we have the Jeep which is super fun to drive anyway



Wow man, I guess we know why the first shop wouldn't do it now. Run flats were one of the more cooler features of the BMW, a few years back I hit something hard and could hear the air whistling out and a pretty good rate, it was emptied in a matter of minutes but I still drove it 15 miles to the dealership at a slower speed without any issues.


----------



## DT

I probably should've tried Tesla service, I just figured this was something I could easily knock out in an hour or so, and we have an extra car, so it made it easy.

It was officially time to retire my jack (when I was using it I was like,"good lord, this thing is in terrible shape ..."), put it at the curb today (trash day), but it was gone in 15 minutes, and I stopped by Harbor Freight, picked up a new Daytona 3 ton, low profile model:








Also ordered some Tesla specific jacking pucks, they'll be here tomorrow (I'll need to pull the wheel again on Monday).


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Wow man, I guess we know why the first shop wouldn't do it now. Run flats were one of the more cooler features of the BMW, a few years back I hit something hard and could hear the air whistling out and a pretty good rate, it was emptied in a matter of minutes but I still drove it 15 miles to the dealership at a slower speed without any issues.




i have had at least 10 or 12 visits from tesla mobile tire service due to screws, nails, random metal shards, etc. in tires. I’ve had them in the treads and in the sidewall (somehow).  I most recently had a rim which cracked internally.  Mobile tire service guy comes out to look at it and checks the other tires - “they all look good.”  I point out that they are all essentially new because every 4-6 months they are replacing one. Tires have been a real pain in the ass on the tesla - it is like a nail magnet.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Wow man, I guess we know why the first shop wouldn't do it now. Run flats were one of the more cooler features of the BMW, a few years back I hit something hard and could hear the air whistling out and a pretty good rate, it was emptied in a matter of minutes but I still drove it 15 miles to the dealership at a slower speed without any issues.




They were worried about the acoustic baffles, but other than that, it's a just a 235/35-20 Pirelli.  I think the extra low profile and not paying attention caused it.  Net positive: a new tire vs. a patch - Bummer: no Tesla this weekend, but I've been having a blast driving the Jeep


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> i have had at least 10 or 12 visits from tesla mobile tire service due to screws, nails, random metal shards, etc. in tires. I’ve had them in the treads and in the sidewall (somehow).  I most recently had a rim which cracked internally.  Mobile tire service guy comes out to look at it and checks the other tires - “they all look good.”  I point out that they are all essentially new because every 4-6 months they are replacing one. Tires have been a real pain in the ass on the tesla - it is like a nail magnet.




I had like a run of punctured tire, I mean, it defied probability - then not a single issue for like 10 years.  Maybe this was the universe balancing things out a bit 

It does tell me I need to get an actual spare, or even just a another M3P wheel/tire for a backup (lots of sets online and a few folks are OK with breaking them up).  I could've probably done a plug, bit generally I like a full patch.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> I had like a run of punctured tire, I mean, it defied probability - then not a single issue for like 10 years.  Maybe this was the universe balancing things out a bit
> 
> It does tell me I need to get an actual spare, or even just a another M3P wheel/tire for a backup (lots of sets online and a few folks are OK with breaking them up).  I could've probably done a plug, bit generally I like a full patch.




I’m still trying to figure out how i picked up a nail in the sidewall.  Our theory is that a neighbor might have done it when I left the car briefly parked on the driveway.  I came home from work early one afternoon and found, in my mail, a letter-sized envelope addressed to my address, but the name was just “Bob” (or something. Can’t remember the name).  It felt sort of lumpy, and the return address was from central california somewhere that made me immediately think “is this some sort of drugs or something?”

I open it up, and sure enough there’s a plastic baggy full of pills.  Googling the code on the pills, I found out they were Vicodin, if I remember correctly.  So I called the cops, because I don’t know any Bob and I don’t want any part of whatever this scheme is - my theory was that someone had their illicit drugs shipped to my house, which is on the corner, and they planned to pull them from my mailbox when I wasn’t home.

Cop comes and says that is exactly what was going on - they see it all the time.  

A minute after the cops leave, we get an angry call from a neighbor, asking if we received an envelope. We say yes (how would they know), and explain that the cops have it now. She tells us a story about how her adult son, who had just moved back in, needs the pills and yadda yadda.  Two days later I get a nail in the tire. 

I tell neighbor lady about it, and say that while I am not accusing her or her son of anything, if any piece of my property so much as gets another scratch I will tell the cops I know who “Bob” is.  

They moved away around a year later.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> I’m still trying to figure out how i picked up a nail in the sidewall.  Our theory is that a neighbor might have done it when I left the car briefly parked on the driveway.  I came home from work early one afternoon and found, in my mail, a letter-sized envelope addressed to my address, but the name was just “Bob” (or something. Can’t remember the name).  It felt sort of lumpy, and the return address was from central california somewhere that made me immediately think “is this some sort of drugs or something?”
> 
> I open it up, and sure enough there’s a plastic baggy full of pills.  Googling the code on the pills, I found out they were Vicodin, if I remember correctly.  So I called the cops, because I don’t know any Bob and I don’t want any part of whatever this scheme is - my theory was that someone had their illicit drugs shipped to my house, which is on the corner, and they planned to pull them from my mailbox when I wasn’t home.
> 
> Cop comes and says that is exactly what was going on - they see it all the time.
> 
> A minute after the cops leave, we get an angry call from a neighbor, asking if we received an envelope. We say yes (how would they know), and explain that the cops have it now. She tells us a story about how her adult son, who had just moved back in, needs the pills and yadda yadda.  Two days later I get a nail in the tire.
> 
> I tell neighbor lady about it, and say that while I am not accusing her or her son of anything, if any piece of my property so much as gets another scratch I will tell the cops I know who “Bob” is.
> 
> They moved away around a year later.



Definitely odd, I mean how else does something like that happen by accident. I take it you have sentry mode turned off at home?


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Definitely odd, I mean how else does something like that happen by accident. I take it you have sentry mode turned off at home?




Ain‘t no sentry mode on my model S. No cameras, no nuthin‘.  It‘s a 2013 model year.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Being frustrated and admittedly pissed off. A student at the elementary school I work at tested positive for COVID this afternoon and he was present in a classroom and the library I was also in yesterday so now I can't return to work until at least the 11th at which point I will need a negative test (a couple co-workers are affected as well). I'm honestly surprised the school is even open; the librarian was telling me that this small group of kids who were sitting in front of the front office this morning were gathered there because they had all tested positive. I feel like it and other area schools are on the verge of closing soon.


----------



## Eric

TBL said:


> Being frustrated and admittedly pissed off. A student at the elementary school I work at tested positive for COVID this afternoon and he was present in a classroom and the library I was also in yesterday so now I can't return to work until at least the 11th at which point I will need a negative test (a couple co-workers are affected as well). I'm honestly surprised the school is even open; the librarian was telling me that this small group of kids who were sitting in front of the front office this morning were gathered there because they had all tested positive. I feel like it and other area schools are on the verge of closing soon.



I'm trying to wrap my head around this push for returning to in-school learning, even last week they were all stressing it on both sides of the aisle, especially with the lack of testing. I told my wife "the evidence is clear, it will spread like wildfire and they'll be reeling on this" and here we are. Somebody should make these dumbasses who pushed this work in hospitals.


----------



## Deleted member 215

If the threshold for closing the school is a significant surge of omicron cases, then that was bound to happen anyway. There was no need re-open after winter break. 

This opinion of Jeanne Noble, the director of COVID-19 response at UCSF Health's emergency department, seems to be the opinion of many:

“Closing our schools in 2020, pre-vaccination, was wrong, harming children without reducing viral transmission. To return to this strategy now, post-vaccination, when facing an attenuated variant, is beyond the pale.”


----------



## AG_PhamD

Today we got probably about 8” of snow here in the Boston area. Thankfully the roads and sidewalks were well treated. Harvard Medical School posted above.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed to bed early last night and slept long and deeply and well.

Now, coffee beckons.


----------



## chengengaun

chengengaun said:


> Looking forward to attending four successive concerts in January featuring all ten Beethoven violin sonatas (but not with the two virtuosi…).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Apple Music



Attending the first two of the four concerts today, featuring Sonata Nos. 1 to 5 - hopefully the other concerts in January will not be affected by the imminent Omicron wave here in Singapore.



lizkat said:


> Today's update on "Where's Webb?" states that the anxiety-inducing multi-day deployment of the sunshield layers has been completed!   Lookin' good....
> 
> https://www.jwst.nasa.gov/content/webbLaunch/whereIsWebb.html?units=metric



Last piece of the puzzle!


----------



## Edd

AG_PhamD said:


> View attachment 10861
> 
> Today we got probably about 8” of snow here in the Boston area. Thankfully the roads and sidewalks were well treated. Harvard Medical School posted above.



This snow is very welcome for the mountains. Winter has not been kind to skiers here this season.


----------



## lizkat

Celebrating that the installation of new LPG tanks last week is officially in the rear view mirror and receding into history.   Presumably,  the crew of guys doing the installation are as invested in staying alive as I am;   nonetheless it's nice that nothing went amiss and so they didn't light up the whole village after completing installation, testing and giving me the high sign to turn up the thermostat.  Probably would have been more fun for everyone had this been done in the summertime,  but that's not how their inspection schedule worked, and my gas tanks were looking older than old even to me, so at least now the replacement work has been done before deep winter,  when access can become more of a project.


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> Celebrating that the installation of new LPG tanks last week is officially in the rear view mirror and receding into history.   Presumably,  the crew of guys doing the installation are as invested in staying alive as I am;   nonetheless it's nice that nothing went amiss and so they didn't light up the whole village after completing installation, testing and giving me the high sign to turn up the thermostat.  Probably would have been more fun for everyone had this been done in the summertime,  but that's not how their inspection schedule worked, and my gas tanks were looking older than old even to me, so at least now the replacement work has been done before deep winter,  when access can become more of a project.



Our friends in rural Minnesota have LPG gas, at least big tank in their  back yard and as I recall it is expensive. Maybe they just have propane… The only thing in our house that is gas is the stove, the water heater, and the fireplace. My gas bill runs $24 a month.


----------



## Huntn

Edd said:


> This snow is very welcome for the mountains. Winter has not been kind to skiers here this season.



And snow is also important to the farmers And our water supplies.


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> Our friend in rural Minnesota have LPG gas, at least big tank in their  back yard and as I recall it is expensive. Maybe they just have propane… The only thing in our house that is gas is the stove, the water heater, and the fireplace. My gas bill runs $24 a month.




My _electric_ bill runs about $30 a month since I don't really use very much, just cooking, lighting, washing machine. And yeah that's a no on portable heaters in the bath or a bedroom, I come from "get over it and layer up fast, it's winter." I'd rather have a better grade of coffee beans than pay more to augment heat electrically between my gas furnace cycles, even if I'm known to curse when the blower motor happens to kick in just as I'm emerging from the shower. The early push from the forced-air ductwork in a heating cycle is of course about as cold as the cellar. I don't even notice it any more even if I still do curse. Lots of things end up on autopilot, eh.

 The heating fuel (and hot water)  -- yes it's the propane form of LPG--  runs me on average between $1200-$1800 per season over the past 10 years I'd say.  "The season" as far as heating usage goes is November through March when they deliver gas monthly,  with just top-offs in September and April for the off-season usage.  

The gas is more expensive this year than last but I always make a contract and pay up front for about 750 gallons,  and it has worked out ok for me plus or minus around 20 gallons on the season.   This year the pre-buy price here was around 2.25-2.35 a gallon, last year 1.99.   Of course I can lose a little money doing a contract if I have a credit at the end, because it will be applied the following season at the new rate.   But sometimes the price goes down too, as was the case between 2020 and 2021,  so I don't worry about it considering how few gallons are involved in the over/under for my contracted gallonage.

I'd never go month-by-month for heating fuel buys,  I've seen what the prices spike up to sometimes in the late winter and it's always possible the provider can't accommodate ad hoc needs since they deal with the contracted customers first and their policy is generally to fill up those tanks,  even in very cold weather when usage can be higher.


----------



## DT

Well, yesterday late afternoon.  Picked up the little G from school, knocked out a couple of quick chores and then headed up to the Old City for early dinner.  It was super quiet, the parking garage was empty on the 3rd floor (4 levels) even 1-2 weren't packed, I'm just a fussy parker 

Anyway, headed home, shot this from the garage, pretty neat sunset sky ...


----------



## lizkat

chengengaun said:


> Last piece of the puzzle!




Yah that has been really exciting today.   Mirror unfolding and latching were super-crucial steps.









						NASA’s Webb Telescope Reaches Major Milestone as Mirror Unfolds
					

NASA’s James Webb Space Telescope team fully deployed its 21-foot, gold-coated primary mirror, successfully completing the final stage of all major spacecraft deployments to prepare for science operations.




					www.nasa.gov
				






> The two wings of Webb’s primary mirror had been folded to fit inside the nose cone of an Arianespace Ariane 5 rocket prior to launch. After more than a week of other critical spacecraft deployments, the Webb team began remotely unfolding the hexagonal segments of the primary mirror, the largest ever launched into space. This was a multi-day process, with the first side deployed Jan. 7 and the second Jan. 8.
> 
> Mission Operations Center ground control at the Space Telescope Science Institute in Baltimore began deploying the second side panel of the mirror at 8:53 a.m. EST. Once it extended and latched into position at 1:17 p.m. EST, the team declared all major deployments successfully completed.
> 
> The world’s largest and most complex space science telescope will now begin moving its 18 primary mirror segments to align the telescope optics. The ground team will command 126 actuators on the backsides of the segments to flex each mirror – an alignment that will take months to complete. Then the team will calibrate the science instruments prior to delivering Webb’s first images this summer.


----------



## Hrafn

Gassed up remaining members of the car fleet, put away the Xmas tree, and defrosted an ice dam in the beer fridge.  Also discovered that the air fryer is perfect for batch cooking bacon.


----------



## Eric

Laying down some acoustic guitar tracks in Garageband, something I've been meaning to do for a while now but haven't really made time for. I still use the voice memo recorder on my iPhone just so I don't forget parts that I've came up with though, it's perfect for that sort of thing.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Walk this morning. Work this afternoon. Might do some more later. Not sure.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Laying down some acoustic guitar tracks in Garageband, something I've been meaning to do for a while now but haven't really made time for. I still use the voice memo recorder on my iPhone just so I don't forget parts that I've came up with though, it's perfect for that sort of thing.




If you're comfortable with it, you should share some, maybe via Soundcloud?


----------



## DT

I'm going to trim a few more palmettos, we did a whole mow, pickup, trim, etc., yesterday.  I waded into the palmettos to trim them again, geez, they grow fast, I like to keep them really minimal, all the fronds off the ground.

So yesterday I kind of wade into them, I manage to get a leaf of a frond up under my hat and glasses, and it drags across my eyeball/lid, hahaha, holy shit I thought I blinded myself.  I came inside, washed it out, used some lubricating drops, finished up outside - came in, planned my future as a pirate ...

Got some sleep, kind of just drank up and ignored the pain, i.e., to quote Dalton from Roadhouse:  "Pain don't hurt ..." 

Feels about like 2 on a 1-10 today, so I'm headed back into the palmettos for revenge


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> If you're comfortable with it, you should share some, maybe via Soundcloud?



Here you go, it used to be something I did for a living before I had to grow up and get a real job.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Worked on my day off, again, due to staffing shortages. Thankfully I was able to work remotely, though sometimes it’s more challenging just to be on site. Can’t wait until this COVID surge calms down.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Here you go, it used to be something I did for a living before I had to grow up and get a real job.




Good stuff!  Were you a studio musician, or did you perform live?


----------



## SuperMatt

Eric said:


> Here you go, it used to be something I did for a living before I had to grow up and get a real job.



I still haven’t grown up or gotten a real job then!


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Good stuff!  Were you a studio musician, or did you perform live?



Some studio work and a lot of gigging.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> Some studio work and a lot of gigging.



Read “giggling”… Too tired to read properly.

Woke up to flashing blue lights at 2AM and thought it was an ambulance picking up one of the neighbors. Well, partly right - Across the street there were at least four police cars, one ambulance and another emergency medical vehicle and lots of commotion. One person badly injured, two persons arrested, investigated as attempted murder. Seven hours later kids are playing outside on the same spot. Surreal.

Later in the day I finally managed to catch a screening of *Spider-Man: No Way Home*, now some exercise to close the move ring, then dinner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

AG_PhamD said:


> Worked on my day off, again, due to staffing shortages. Thankfully I was able to work remotely, though sometimes it’s more challenging just to be on site. Can’t wait until this COVID surge calms down.



Same. But I went in. Tomorrow I’m off to London, so will be leaving at stupid o’clock.


----------



## lizkat

Celebrating more good news re Webb telescope.  Precision of the Ariane launch has *doubled original estimate on useful life*.  So twenty years, not ten,  of minute adjustments to the mirrors for particular projects.   Well done!









						All hail the Ariane 5 rocket, which doubled the Webb telescope’s lifetime
					

"It would have been criminal not to do it."




					arstechnica.com


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Well FMA, I got a screw in a tire on the Tesla.
> 
> Got a warning (and heard some odd tire noise), it was sitting at 22PSI.  There's a local place that does a great job, I figured I'd just pull the wheel myself, speed up things on their end, and I was concerned the leak down was super fast.
> 
> So I get there and they won't do it, something about "Tesla tires", even though it's just a tire, with a normal spec (they have an acoustic baffle but it's just small foam inserts that pull right out ...)
> 
> First, I give myself a little, "whew!", I'm glad I didn't drive it up here.  So I hit the Firestone shop, no problems, they take it over to the machine to remove the tire, it splits ...
> 
> Hahaha, the service manager (who was totally into EV stuff) was like, "OK, we owe you a tire", ordered me a brand new Pirelli (their cost), won't be here till Monday, so I just brought home the wheel and semi-mangled tire, bolted it back up, dropped it down,
> 
> Shit happens I suppose.  No biggie, I get a new tire vs. a plugged/patched tire, we were going __nowhere__ for the next few days, and we have the Jeep which is super fun to drive anyway




New Pirelli installed today.

$0.00 

My new jack is fantastic, jacking pucks worked great


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> New Pirelli installed today.
> 
> $0.00
> 
> My new jack is fantastic, jacking pucks worked great



I need a pair of front tyres. Can you pop round and swap them?


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> I need a pair of front tyres. Can you pop round and swap them?




I would totally show up with my jack, I rarely get to use one 

It's nice, really low profile like < 4" at the jacking spot, and it's a good 10" or so before it gets taller.  The Tesla was shockingly low.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> I would totally show up with my jack, I rarely get to use one
> 
> It's nice, really low profile like < 4" at the jacking spot, and it's a good 10" or so before it gets taller.  The Tesla was shockingly low.



Can’t remember the last time I used a Jack. Or a lathe or bench drill. I miss my old engineering job sometimes.


----------



## fooferdoggie

my wife goes in for her new shoulder bone replacement surgery tomorrow. We just found out they will be be kicking her to the curb no overnight stays no beds available. Thank you antivaxxers. so they will debone her like a chicken wing I guess. Should we ask for the bone to make soup? friend at work thought of that one.


----------



## Clix Pix

That is unfortunate  that they're going to send your wife home after that surgery, no overnight stay in the hospital to make sure everything is OK.....  But, yeah, if they don't have beds available, it's a big issue, as they have to reserve at least a few for emergency cases that come in unexpectedly and where the patient will definitely need to stay inpatient.   I'm surprised that they're still going ahead with the shoulder replacement surgery, as some hospitals are not doing any elective procedures at all, they just can't, they don't have the bed space or the staffing available.    I just ran a quick Google on shoulder replacement surgery and apparently it is not uncommon that it is an outpatient procedure after all and that many people do not stay in the hospital afterward but go home.


----------



## fooferdoggie

They asked if she wanted to still have it. But it’s not really elective at this point she can’t use her arm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DT

Got notice that our coffee shipped:


----------



## Herdfan

EOY paperwork.  Yuck.


----------



## Clix Pix

fooferdoggie said:


> They asked if she wanted to still have it. But it’s not really elective at this point she can’t use her arm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Good point!  it's not quite in the same category as someone choosing to have a cosmetic type procedure such as a facelift or whatever.....  That kind of surgery or procedure can definitely be postponed until another time.  It's _truly_ "elective."

Hope all went well today with the shoulder replacement!


----------



## fooferdoggie

She just finished a hour before I thought it would went well. Now for the long recovery and lots of boredom. Two months at least before she can ride and that really bothers her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> She just finished a hour before I thought it would went well. Now for the long recovery and lots of boredom. Two months at least before she can ride and that really bothers her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Maybe some books on tape, and/or an introduction to some [audio] Podcasts?


----------



## fooferdoggie

She does not like to listen to audio books much more music and podcasts but she will end up doing it and some Netflix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix

Good news that the procedure went well!!!  Yes, I'm sure that the long recovery will be frustrating as heck for her but in the long run she'll have function back again and that will make it all worthwhile!   I'm with her on not liking to listen to audiobooks.   Music or podcasts are different, somehow.....  Hopefully she'll find things to keep herself occupied.  One good thing is that by Spring, when the weather is really nice and perfect for going out on the bike again,  she'll be ready.   January was a good time to have this surgery and get it and the recovery process out of the way during the winter and not-so-great weather.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I listen to audiobooks all day long but I am by myself all day long. man they have this sling for her arm with a pillow its going to really get in the way. but its went well and we just made it home.  for some reason they would not let me take her home on the tandem.


----------



## Clix Pix

fooferdoggie said:


> I listen to audiobooks all day long but I am by myself all day long. man they have this sling for her arm with a pillow its going to really get in the way. but its went well and we just made it home.  for some reason they would not let me take her home on the tandem.



???!!!!   I hope you're joking about the tandem.  ??!!!    Well, I would certainly expect that the medical personnel involved would insist on you guys, her being freshly post-op,  taking a taxicab or Uber or whatever......  

Good that the surgery went well and as time goes on her recovery will hopefully feel less and less burdensome.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> ???!!!!   I hope you're joking about the tandem.  ??!!!    Well, I would certainly expect that the medical personnel involved would insist on you guys, her being freshly post-op,  taking a taxicab or Uber or whatever......
> 
> Good that the surgery went well and as time goes on her recovery will hopefully feel less and less burdensome.



I am don't worry. she has not been able to ride the last several days as jsut the vibration made it Hirt and she was nto allowed to take any pain meds or put anything on it for 7 says before. we were hoping for a few more rides but it hurt her too much It will be at least 2 weeks before she can do anything more then lift her lower part of here arm up and down. no moving her shoulder at all cant leave the sling off except to wash or take clothes on and off.


----------



## ericwn

fooferdoggie said:


> I am don't worry. she has not been able to ride the last several days as jsut the vibration made it Hirt and she was nto allowed to take any pain meds or put anything on it for 7 says before. we were hoping for a few more rides but it hurt her too much It will be at least 2 weeks before she can do anything more then lift her lower part of here arm up and down. no moving her shoulder at all cant leave the sling off except to wash or take clothes on and off.




Best wishes for a successful full recovery- do it right and take the time. It really would suck to be in pain while riding.


----------



## fooferdoggie

she is doing ok. hurts like hell. one incision is all. but keeping her arm immobile  is going to be fun. she cant move her shoulder at all for two weeks.


----------



## Clix Pix

It's going to be a long couple of weeks, isn't it?   Ouch!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> It's going to be a long couple of weeks, isn't it?   Ouch!



yep and a long two months before she can ride. but it was so bad she could not even type so could not work.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, I was wondering about that -- figured she was off work for a while, even prior to having the surgery, and will continue to be until she can really use her arm again.   Guess she'll need to be taking taxis to-and-from work when she can return to her job unless she'll be on sick leave for an extended time.....


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> yep and a long two months before she can ride. but it was so bad she could not even type so could not work.




Main thing is to follow the docs' orders now and do all the PT afterwards as recommended.   Best of luck to her onward!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> Yes, I was wondering about that -- figured she was off work for a while, even prior to having the surgery, and will continue to be until she can really use her arm again.   Guess she'll need to be taking taxis to-and-from work when she can return to her job unless she'll be on sick leave for an extended time.....



her work was off jan1st and started up the day before surgery. so it was good timing as it got a lot worse then. she has used the public transports service for disabled people for years to get to work but she usually has a ride. but she will use that to get to her PT sessions in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fooferdoggie

lizkat said:


> Main thing is to follow the docs' orders now and do all the PT afterwards as recommended.   Best of luck to her onward!



she better for sure she wants to heal as fast as she can.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Crap got a notice Fedex delivered a package to our house and nope we  are home and no truck drove by  this is a mobile home park so it may have went to the wrong place. But last time this happened they claimed it was delivered and closed it. wet lI lucked out and the person it went to dropped it off.


----------



## SuperMatt

I got a COVID booster shot made by Moderna.


----------



## DT

Shot this coming back across the bridge today after school drop off:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Freezing today. It’s been like that all day. Freezing fog. Heavy frost. Would have made for some beautiful photos if I wasn’t stuck to my work computer all day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Freezing today. It’s been like that all day. Freezing fog. Heavy frost. Would have made for some beautiful photos if I wasn’t stuck to my work computer all day.




Yes, very cold and miserable.  Agreed.

The only saving grace is that the days are becoming just a little longer, and the sun is setting a little later, for there is what my mother would have described as "a bit of a stretch in the evenings."


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, very cold and miserable.  Agreed.
> 
> The only saving grace is that the days are becoming just a little longer, and the sun is setting a little later, for there is what my mother would have described as "a bit of a stretch in the evenings."




Oh yes, the return of the light for longer in January is my favorite "change of season"  even if it also means the advent of deep winter and being housebound more than is usual for me.    More time for books and movies though,  in the afternoons and evenings,  and the mornings offer wonderful light in which to finalize fabric selections in the studio. 

I've stocked up on tea and coffee too for extra coziness against the cold, so...  "let it snow!"   We haven't had more than a few inches at time all season so far.    Time will tell with a still-uncertain forecast for effects of a nor'easter that may or may not get up here Monday.  Only thing I'll miss from the warmer parts of the season are the then more frequent re-ups on fresh produce.  Now's the time of year my frozen veggies, all that stuff in the back pantry and items in the root veggie cabinet in the cellar finally get to shine.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, very cold and miserable.  Agreed.
> 
> The only saving grace is that the days are becoming just a little longer, and the sun is setting a little later, for there is what my mother would have described as "a bit of a stretch in the evenings."



Setting sun? Did it ever come out? It’s been foggy here most of the day. But yes it’s not as dark in the evenings as it was.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Setting sun? Did it ever come out? It’s been foggy here most of the day. But yes it’s not as dark in the evenings as it was.



Well, it is as dark (okay, the sun - when it appears is somewhat brighter) in the evenings as it was; it is just that "dark" starts later, and that is extraordinarily welcome.  

@Like @lizkat, while I detest the fierce and frigid cold of this part of deep winter, I thrill to the promise of the lengthening days.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Was a usual everyday.
In the evening at the end of the training I have received my first degree in Okinawan Kobudo.


----------



## Clix Pix

In the DC area we are expecting rather nasty, wintry-mixed weather conditions on Sunday so I prudently went to the grocery store yesterday to stock up, as I figured it would be very busy today.  I'd been in there briefly on Wednesday and was shocked to find a lot of shelves absolutely empty, thanks to the combination of distribution/delivery, weather conditions, staffing issues due to COVID-19 and the current surge with Omicron.  Really startling to see in person, even though I'd read in the paper about this.   Thankfully yesterday, properly armed with my shopping list (which I hadn't had with me the day before) and already knowing that some things were probably not going to be available, I did OK with my modest needs and came home with most of what was on the list, although not everything.  Whatever happens on Sunday and Monday I'm prepared to be hanging out at home for the duration, no need to go anywhere....

I am definitely noticing how it is staying light just a wee bit longer every evening now, and I'm more than happy to see this!  Heck, we're almost midway through January already, February is a short month anyway, and before we know it,  March will be arriving with its promise of spring and nice weather.  Can't come too soon as far as I'm concerned.  Bought a bouquet of cheery yellow small tulips at the store, and they're definitely a reminder of what lies ahead for us once we can just get through January and February.....


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> In the DC area we are expecting rather nasty, wintry-mixed weather conditions on Sunday s




Same storm is hitting us first.  They are predicting 6-12" plus maybe some ice/freezing.

I was able to find some ice melt.


----------



## Clix Pix

I am hoping, hoping, hoping that we won't get more than three or four inches, if that, and also that the promised rain comes along afterward and washes all the snow accumulation away anyhow!   Regardless, I am prepared for whatever happens by having been to the grocery store and stocked up, plus having backed my car into the parking space here in the condo parking lot for easier getting out if need be later on if there is still snow and ice on the ground when I need to go somewhere.   Regardless of what happens, since Monday is a federal holiday anyway, many people around here won't need to worry about having to dig out their cars in order to go to work, or even need to get online to work from home, and that's good. 

You have my sympathy, Herdfan, and I hope that maybe this storm won't be quite as bad as is being direly predicted.     Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pumbaa

Got to enjoy the northern lights for a bit. In Stockholm, roughly 59 degrees north.


----------



## DT

Finally got here


----------



## DT

I'm not a huge ice cream person (sweets in general, a few things make me crazy like the wife's homemade chocolate chips).

... but we got a couple of to go quarts of ice cream from Kilwin's, holy smokes, it's insane, I mean, we've gotten a cup here and there, but really chilling at home where I can really appreciate it, wow.   It's sort of silly expensive, and not something we'd keep "in stock" and I'm sure it's wicked caloric, but holy shit, toasted coconut and strawberry chunk ...


----------



## DT

Lit this ... just a little something we do on certain days


----------



## Apple fanboy

Finally a sunny day. Went for a walk with Mrs AFB.  Will do a bit of tidying up in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Finally a sunny day. Went for a walk with Mrs AFB.  Will do a bit of tidying up in the garden this afternoon.




Not before time (to be able to see that great golden object in the sky).

Hope you enjoyed your walk.


----------



## Alli

Home, home again. It’s so good to be back. I enjoyed sleeping with cats last night.

I’ll just leave you with one of the highlights of my trip.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Home, home again. It’s so good to be back. I enjoyed sleeping with cats last night.
> 
> I’ll just leave you with one of the highlights of my trip.
> 
> View attachment 11051



And what exactly is the charming beastie in question?

Not an unusually alert sloth?


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> I’ll just leave you with one of the highlights of my trip.




Now that is one sassy sloth!


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> And what exactly is the charming beastie in question?
> 
> Not an unusually alert sloth?



It is, indeed, a sloth! We all got to hold them. They just don’t seem real- even up close!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> It is, indeed, a sloth! We all got to hold them. They just don’t seem real- even up close!




Ever since I saw (watched?) the very first natural history documentary series by the legendary David Attenborough (Life On Earth), oh, all of a few decades ago, - which featured sloths, - I was completely charmed, and have - ever since - been absolutely fascinated by them - and they have been one of my very favourite creatures.

Wonderful.

Sounds as though it was an amazing experience; I'm impressed and more than a little envious.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Technically off today. Only done a bit of work so far. 
Other that, some running, cleaned and vacuumed. 
Suns out now, so maybe an afternoon walk is on the cards? Then some more prep for my planning meeting tomorrow.


----------



## DT

Waiting on my first Tesla service!  A tap in the app was all it took. 

It's actually pretty minor, just getting the key cards replaced, when we took delivery they were a touch warped (like maybe 2-3mm deflection), functionally fine, and fit in a "soft" wallet, but I'm thinking about carrying my hard/card wallet, and they need to be flat.

Mobile Service is driving right to my house and doing the swap/programming right here


----------



## DT

Daughter:   "_Dad!  The Tesla Mobile just pulled in the driveway!_"



The "service" took 2 minutes, he said just to keep my old cards, so now we have 4, including two new perfectly flat ones.

Then we talked about cars for 20-25 minutes, young kid totally into performance vehicles, talked about owning manual cars, tuning imports and whatnot.  Fun


----------



## DT

Looking at some picture exchanges from last night from the PA family, wow!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Perusing coffee sites, and placed an order for coffee.

It would never do to run out.


----------



## fooferdoggie

poor wife really suffers with her shoulder. it is getting better. all she can do is raise her forearm and grip the exercise ball a bit. today the fun job of taking this huge bandage off. sleeping is the worst, she cant have any pressure on her right shoulder blade and the wedge pillow I got her for bed wont work. finally found the couch in our granddaughters room works the best. but she still doesn't to sleep real well keeps waking up. today is the first day I go to work so I have to ahve all her food planned out so she can eat it without having to open had to open things. I got her some silicone bowls with suction cups and lots for her foods and opened her yogurt and then put the lid back on. I bought her a comfy for Christmas and it has worked really well. though it can be too warm. but she does not to put her right arm through so that is great.


----------



## DT

Speaking of coffee, the 3 we got are terrific, this morning we had the Salted Carmel Mocha, wow, even as a "medium roast", it's extra rich, beautifully oily, the smell is insane when it hits the grinder.  I've been adding a small sprinkling of some dark roast beans to the grind, but all 3 from this batch don't even need it.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Speaking of coffee, the 3 we got are terrific, this morning we had the Salted Carmel Mocha, wow, even as a "medium roast", it's extra rich, beautifully oily, the smell is insane when it hits the grinder.  I've been adding a small sprinkling of some dark roast beans to the grind, but all 3 from this batch don't even need it.



I discovered that Costco has the best tasting instant coffee yet, their Kirkland brand!  Yes, I still use the French press every so often…but I’ve gotten lazy, very lazy when it comes to preparing my coffee.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Looking at some picture exchanges from last night from the PA family, wow!
> 
> View attachment 11072



Purtey!


----------



## DT

I know!  I'm still totally in awe of snow, though I get the hassle and BS of dealing with for work, school, etc.  Hahaha, the BIL said he almost jumped on a flight and headed down this way (he has a place down here).


----------



## DT

This was our jam last night, watched some football out here on the iPad (you can actually see the TV through the window too).  It was cold enough (yes, "cold" ... ), I fired up the fire pit.   And yes, if you guessed I was playing Firestarter by The Prodigy and dancing around on the deck - you are correct.


----------



## lizkat

Huntn said:


> I discovered that Costco has the best tasting instant coffee yet, their Kirkland brand!  Yes, I still use the French press every so often…but I’ve gotten lazy, very lazy when it comes to preparing my coffee.




I should get adventurous sometime and try some "modern" instant coffee just to see if it's worth keeping some in the back pantry as part of winter inventory.  Haven't sampled it in at leat 40 years.  Don't think there's a Costco anywhere around here though.  Are there any "name" brands that are worth trying from regular supermarkets?   (or some brand at a BJ or an Aldi?)


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Perusing coffee sites, and placed an order for coffee.
> 
> It would never do to run out.



Surly not! That would be nearly as bad as running out of tea!


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> I should get adventurous sometime and try some "modern" instant coffee just to see if it's worth keeping some in the back pantry as part of winter inventory.  Haven't sampled it in at leat 40 years.  Don't think there's a Costco anywhere around here though.  Are there any "name" brands that are worth trying from regular supermarkets?   (or some brand at a BJ or an Aldi?)



Mellow birds!


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Mellow birds!




Wow they even sell it at Amazon...  what an odd name for a coffee!


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> I should get adventurous sometime and try some "modern" instant coffee just to see if it's worth keeping some in the back pantry as part of winter inventory.  Haven't sampled it in at leat 40 years.  Don't think there's a Costco anywhere around here though.  Are there any "name" brands that are worth trying from regular supermarkets?   (or some brand at a BJ or an Aldi?)




I’ve tried Kirkland Brand, a Kroger Brand, an HEB brand, of those the Kirkland is the best. There is also a Via Roma Espresso Instant Coffee which is good based on my disreputable taste buds. 

​




__





						5 Best Instant Coffees - Nov. 2022 - BestReviews
					

Our team of experts has selected the best instant coffee out of hundreds of models. Don't buy instant coffee before reading these reviews.



					bestreviews.com


----------



## Ulenspiegel

@DT 

Any videos about the dance? 
You can now use diff keys on almost everyday of the week. First world fun. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had a good day today.

Enjoying my new Sony Blue-ray player. Like I never seen one...

And finally I have received the external keyboard for my tablet I have been hunting for for ages. I had a special one in mind based on my previous experience (portable, with a stand for the tablet etc.). The problem was that this keyboard has not been in production for years, plus I needed a special localization. I was lucky, found one. Absolutely new, the guy never used it.

Here it is :



And today my training shoes arrived as well. I had to order one as it is too cold in the Dojo barefoot on the tatami. Perfect feet as can be expected of Tokaido.

Here it is:


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Wow they even sell it at Amazon...  what an odd name for a coffee!



Don’t order any! It’s vile. My Nan used to buy it, then put it in a better coffee brand jar! I buy Gold blend, but really it’s only for tradesmen that come round. I drink tea, and Mrs AFB can’t drink either so has nettle tea.


----------



## DT

Ulenspiegel said:


> Any videos about the dance?




Probably 

But nobody needs to see that ...







... or do they?


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I’ve tried Kirkland Brand, a Kroger Brand, an HEB brand, of those the Kirkland is the best. There is also a Via Roma Espresso Instant Coffee which is good based on my disreputable taste buds.




Everytime someone drinks that ... a kitten is killed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Surly not! That would be nearly as bad as running out of tea!




Actually, it would be every bit as bad as running out of tea - if not considerably worse - not least, if Decent Brother (who loves tea, as did my mother, whereas my father, and myself, since childhood, and - but, much more recently, Other Brother - all prefer coffee) thought to turn up unexpectedly.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Don’t order any! It’s vile. My Nan used to buy it, then put it in a better coffee brand jar! I buy Gold blend, but really it’s only for tradesmen that come round. I drink tea, and Mrs AFB can’t drink either so has nettle tea.




I'll take your word for it, thanks.  Not expecting gourmet level from a jar of instant but can probably do better than "vile" which remains my recollection of the stuff I did try back in the day.



Huntn said:


> I’ve tried Kirkland Brand, a Kroger Brand, an HEB brand, of those the Kirkland is the best. There is also a Via Roma Espresso Instant Coffee which is good based on my disreputable taste buds.




Maybe I'll give the Via Roma a shot, thanks...  I think I've seen that in a local supermarket.  I'd be stirring it into heated milk so an espresso type might work well.   Anyway in the meantime I don't really shop for much in winter so I'll be sticking with pour-over or a French press and grinding the beans I had stocked up on before end of November.


----------



## DT

A pretty solid, and depending on the exact day, possibly pretty inexpensive option:  Starbucks whole bean Verona and Verdana.  Verona is a dark roast, a little more chocolate (like a bitter-sweet), less "earthy" than something like Sumatra, Verdana is a lighter, blonde type roast, bright a slight citrus hint.   50/50 blend, fresh grind, awesome.

I've regularly scored the whole bean versions in 18oz for < $10 from Amazon.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> A pretty solid, and depending on the exact day, possibly pretty inexpensive option:  Starbucks whole bean Verona and Verdana.  Verona is a dark roast, a little more chocolate (like a bitter-sweet), less "earthy" than something like Sumatra, Verdana is a lighter, blonde type roast, bright a slight citrus hint.   50/50 blend, fresh grind, awesome.
> 
> I've regularly scored the whole bean versions in 18oz for < $10 from Amazon.




But see I'm specifically looking for a tolerable _*instant coffee *_to keep in the pantry against spacing out and ending up without any coffee beans on hand at all.  It happened to me once before  --admittedly in the days before Instacart came over the horizon--  when I kept dithering about what I was going to order from a place in Ithaca and then actually ran out while waiting for the by-post delivery.

OK it didn't kill me to have tea for a couple days instead.   But I still haven't learned my lesson because I still don't have that jar of poor-substitute-better-than-nothing in the cupboard...  and in the wintertime even Instacart may not be an option around here depending on weather.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> But see I'm specifically looking for a tolerable _*instant coffee *_to keep in the pantry against spacing out and ending up without any coffee beans on hand at all.




Ahh!   The Starbucks VIA product is decent, single serve, they have flavored variants, a little splash of some cream really jazzes it up.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Ahh!   The Starbucks VIA product is decent, single serve, they have flavored variants, a little splash of some cream really jazzes it up.




Now that I know I have seen in the supermarket, just never asked around to see if anyone I knew had ever tried it.  Thanks!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I'll take your word for it, thanks.  Not expecting gourmet level from a jar of instant but can probably do better than "vile" which remains my recollection of the stuff I did try back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll give the Via Roma a shot, thanks...  I think I've seen that in a local supermarket.  I'd be stirring it into heated milk so an espresso type might work well.   Anyway in the meantime I don't really shop for much in winter so I'll be sticking with pour-over or a French press and grinding the beans I had stocked up on before end of November.



For those who argue that "instant" coffee is best because all you have to do is boil the kettle (and "spoon" the coffee into a mug).

Seriously: Boil the kettle (so, step one remains the same).

Granted, in winter, (and yes, because of my latitudes, also spring and autumn), I wait until the kettle has boiled in order that I can use this hot water to heat my mug (cup), otherwise, frankly, I will be sipping, supping and savouring lukewarm coffee).

Anyway, boil (the water in the) kettle.

While awaiting the kettle (and yes, I do recall my mother's saying - always uttered with a smothered chuckle - namely, that "a watched kettle never boils..") to boil, set out one's mug (Le Creuset, in my case), or cup, or cup-and-saucer...

And also, set out one's Hario dripper (copper, ceramic, wood, or plastic - yes, I have all four), fold the (appropriate) filter paper into it, and spoon one's (real, not instant) coffee into the folded filter paper to taste and to one's personal preference.  This is easily done while awaiting the kettle to reach boiling point.

Place dripper (complete with folded filter paper and spooned "real" coffee) on top of mug (if one has time, and active brain cells, heat cup/mug first - explained above; if not, well, even lukewarm real coffee is preferable to instant shite).

Pour (almost) boiling water from kettle into (Hario) dripper (complete with folded filter paper and spooned out coffee) and let it seep through the coffee into the mug. Repeat, until you have as much black coffee as you desire.  Add milk and sugar to taste.

My point is, the easiest method of (real) coffee preparation does not take any longer than it takes to boil a kettle, and it is still incomparably better than the foul excuse and pathetic pretence for coffee that instant coffee actually is.

Instant coffee is disgusting; I'd rather drink water.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> But see I'm specifically looking for a tolerable _*instant coffee *_to keep in the pantry against spacing out and ending up without any coffee beans on hand at all.  It happened to me once before  --admittedly in the days before Instacart came over the horizon--  when I kept dithering about what I was going to order from a place in Ithaca and then actually ran out while waiting for the by-post delivery.
> 
> OK it didn't kill me to have tea for a couple days instead.   But I still haven't learned my lesson because I still don't have that jar of poor-substitute-better-than-nothing in the cupboard...  and in the wintertime even Instacart may not be an option around here depending on weather.



This is why - nowdays - whenever I see that I may run out over the coming week, I think to place a fresh order for coffee.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> For those who argue that "instant" coffee is best because all you have to do is boil the kettle (and "spoon" the coffee into a mug).
> 
> Seriously: Boil the kettle (so, step one remains the same).
> 
> Granted, in winter, (and yes, because of my latitudes, also spring and autumn), I wait until the kettle has boiled in order that I can use this hot water to heat my mug (cup), otherwise, frankly, I will be sipping, supping and savouring lukewarm coffee).
> 
> Anyway, boil (the water in the ) kettle.
> 
> While awaiting the kettle (and yes, I do recall my mother's - always uttered with a smothered chuckle - saying, namely, that "a watched kettle never boils?") to boil, set out one's mug (Le Creuset, in my case), or cup, or cup-and-saucer...
> 
> And also, set out one's Hario dripper (copper, ceramic, wood, or plastic - yes, I have all four), fold the (appropriate) filter paper into it, and spoon one's (real, not instant) coffee into the folded filter paper to taste and to one's personal preference.  This is easily done while awaiting the kettle to reach boiling point.
> 
> Place dripper (complete with folded filter paper and spooned "real" coffee) on top of mug (if one has time, and active brain cells, heat cup/mug first - explained above; if not, well, even lukewarm real coffee is preferabe to instant shite).
> 
> Pour (almost) boiling water from kettle into (Hario) driper (complete with folded filter paper and spooned out coffee) and let it seep thrpugh the coffee into the mug. Repeat, until you have as much black coffee as you desire.  Add milk and sugar to taste.
> 
> My point is, the easiest method of (real) coffee preparation does not take any longer than it takes to boil a kettle, and it is still incomparably better than the foul excuse and pathetic pretence for coffee that instant coffee actually is.
> 
> Instant coffee is disgusting; I'd rather drink water.




Yah I'd never settle for instant if I have coffee  beans in the house or have already ground some (which I generally do ahead of time, not when making the morning's brew).  My sole reason for wanting some instant on the shelf is for recourse if I ever again space out and don't have enough beans on hand some day.

And yes I pre-heat my coffee mug in the winter time.  My kitchen is sometimes cold enough early in the morning in this season that I even put a metal spoon in the cup when I pour that hot water in to warm up the crockery,  just so the mug won't crack.    I also use one of those little dipping-sauce plates about 3-1/2" wide to set over the mug to keep the coffee warm if my library's still chilly at that hour of day. 

Not wishing my life away and I've advertised I prefer cold weather to hot,  but I won't mind when this brutal January is over.  We haven't had one like this in awhile with these lurches to double digits below zero.    The snow today was pretty but I'm glad I wasn't out there shoveling it, since the wind has shifted around from that almost balmy southeast flow to an arctic offering now from the northwest.

The guy came to plow my driveways after all (having said he might not do it until tomorrow, then changing his mind when we got around eight or ten inches of snow),  but I really didn't care because I knew that the farthest I'd be going today would be back upstairs under the quilts at bedtime!


----------



## ericwn

Huntn said:


> I discovered that Costco has the best tasting instant coffee yet, their Kirkland brand!  Yes, I still use the French press every so often…but I’ve gotten lazy, very lazy when it comes to preparing my coffee.




My boss insisted on a kcups coffee machine for the office and I regularly buy them at Costco too. Many of their coffees are terrific.


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> @DT
> 
> Any videos about the dance?
> You can now use diff keys on almost everyday of the week. First world fun.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I had a good day today.
> 
> Enjoying my new Sony Blue-ray player. Like I never seen one...
> 
> And finally I have received the external keyboard for my tablet I have been hunting for for ages. I had a special one in mind based on my previous experience (portable, with a stand for the tablet etc.). The problem was that this keyboard has not been in production for years, plus I needed a special localization. I was lucky, found one. Absolutely new, the guy never used it.
> 
> Here it is :
> 
> View attachment 11109View attachment 11110
> 
> And today my training shoes arrived as well. I had to order one as it is too cold in the Dojo barefoot on the tatami. Perfect feet as can be expected of Tokaido.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 11111




I so missed my German keyboard layouts for years and years but then hit around to using the UK and US layout and have never looked back. The Umlaut key combinations can be learned, it just takes a few days.

Anyway glad you got the interface that works best for you- good keyboards make a lot of difference.


----------



## ericwn

I’d say we had about 10 inches Over the course of yesterday…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> I so missed my German keyboard layouts for years and years but then hit around to using the UK and US layout and have never looked back. The Umlaut key combinations can be learned, it just takes a few days.
> 
> Anyway glad you got the interface that works best for you- good keyboards make a lot of difference.




Not just the umlaut, and, agreed, they can be learned.

However, if memory serves, the letter "z" (which is used a lot more in German than it is in either English or French) is to be found in a different (i.e. more convenient) place on a German keyboard.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> I’d say we had about 10 inches Over the course of yesterday…




Holy smokes!  Where are you located (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> Holy smokes! Where are you located (if you don't mind sharing)?




Goodwood, Ontario. 
If you remember the tv show Shitt’s Creek, that was filmed around the corner from here.


----------



## Eric

ericwn said:


> My boss insisted on a kcups coffee machine for the office and I regularly buy them at Costco too. Many of their coffees are terrific.



I've been drinking the Green Mountain brand for years but ran out once and tried the Costco brand, it was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m sitting in the loading dock of a store, waiting to see a safety presentation.


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> I’m sitting in the loading dock of a store, waiting to see a safety presentation.




Is it being performed with sock puppets?


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Is it being performed with sock puppets?



We are doing a safety training today too but it got switched to a virtual meeting due to Omicron.


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> Is it being performed with sock puppets?



No, but Waldorf and Statler were sitting nearby making comments.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

ericwn said:


> I so missed my German keyboard layouts for years and years but then hit around to using the UK and US layout and have never looked back. The Umlaut key combinations can be learned, it just takes a few days.
> 
> Anyway glad you got the interface that works best for you- good keyboards make a lot of difference.




Well, I got used to type on different keyboard layouts over the decades (German, French, Russian, British etc.). Last unforgettable journey was in Finland using a Finnish keyboard for years.

Using the required localization properly with external keyboards is still a problem on many of the devices.

It was the case with Android some years ago, so I had to employ a separate software for the external keyboard to use special characters mapped in the right way. Hail to Google they solved it perfectly over the years. This time pairing and using the external keyboard with the special layouts I need on my Lenovo Yoga Smart Tab was as easy as a pie.

In contrast, the special character mapping in case of an iPhone with an external keyboard is still incorrect in a number of cases. Some characters are "swapped" (i.e. in Hungarian "0" and "í" etc.). So, the iPhone doesn't like external keyboards with certain keyboard layouts. It has been a problem for years by the way, so I decided to write a feedback to Tim Cook's gang once again.

The German localization is similar to the Hungarian in some ways (QWERTZ and not QWERTY).

So, the above half successful fight was the program yesterday in the evening and at night.

The main goal was reached the external keyboard works perfectly with the tablet. It was a necessity as I intend to finish my book concentrating on the content and not on the workaround to type the needed characters.

Eric, in some weeks I will have a brand new Microsoft Wedge Mobile Keyboard ordered on Ebay (same as I have posted earlier) with an original German layout. If you need it, just let me know. It'll be a spare one.

Eric, I almost forgot, unfortunately no Hermès case comes with the keyboard.


----------



## DT

Just ordered our 4 free Covid tests, technically the site was supposed to open ordering on the 19th, but it's open now:









						COVID.gov/tests - Free at-home COVID-19 tests
					

Every U.S. household is eligible to order 4 free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests.




					www.covidtests.gov


----------



## shadow puppet

Just did the same.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent the day in a planning meeting. Discussing what we will be doing over the next 5 years. More of the same tomorrow. Deep joy.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Spent the day in a planning meeting. Discussing what we will be doing over the next 5 years. More of the same tomorrow. Deep joy.




2 day planning meeting to discuss a 5 year plan, hahaha 

Feb 1st:  "_We've decided to make a massive pivot ..._"


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> 2 day planning meeting to discuss a 5 year plan, hahaha
> 
> Feb 1st:  "_We've decided to make a massive pivot ..._"



You don’t even want to know! It’s been draining. Still we shall embrace it like all the other initiatives. Pay it lip service until we say we’re too busy and drop it!


----------



## Thomas Veil

So driving to that training today, I saw billows of black smoke far on the horizon and I wondered. 

At first I thought it was a building on fire, but the puffs of smoke looked too small for that. There's a Burger King that's over in that direction, and they do make smoke when they're char-broiling their hamburgers, but this was bigger than that.

I happened to run into some firefighters later in the day and I asked them. They had checked it out because they got several calls about it. Turned out it was a local funeral home. They were cremating somebody. And he was a *big* guy.


----------



## fischersd

Not "today" per se, but moved on Saturday - every day since has been getting everything out of boxes....

Everyone that loves moving, raise your hand!  Yeah...thought so.  *grumble*


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> Well, I got used to type on different keyboard layouts over the decades (German, French, Russian, British etc.). Last unforgettable journey was in Finland using a Finnish keyboard for years.
> 
> Using the required localization properly with external keyboards is still a problem on many of the devices.
> 
> It was the case with Android some years ago, so I had to employ a separate software for the external keyboard to use special characters mapped in the right way. Hail to Google they solved it perfectly over the years. This time pairing and using the external keyboard with the special layouts I need on my Lenovo Yoga Smart Tab was as easy as a pie.
> 
> In contrast, the special character mapping in case of an iPhone with an external keyboard is still incorrect in a number of cases. Some characters are "swapped" (i.e. in Hungarian "0" and "í" etc.). So, the iPhone doesn't like external keyboards with certain keyboard layouts. It has been a problem for years by the way, so I decided to write a feedback to Tim Cook's gang once again.
> 
> The German localization is similar to the Hungarian in some ways (QWERTZ and not QWERTY).
> 
> So, the above half successful fight was the program yesterday in the evening and at night.
> 
> The main goal was reached the external keyboard works perfectly with the tablet. It was a necessity as I intend to finish my book concentrating on the content and not on the workaround to type the needed characters.
> 
> Eric, in some weeks I will have a brand new Microsoft Wedge Mobile Keyboard ordered on Ebay (same as I have posted earlier) with an original German layout. If you need it, just let me know. It'll be a spare one.
> 
> Eric, I almost forgot, unfortunately no Hermès case comes with the keyboard.




Thanks for the offer, much appreciated! I’m now fully settled on the US keyboard on my devices and cannot run a mix of different localisations anymore- that would drive me even more insane than I already am! 

Good one with the Hermès case, you even included the accent!


----------



## DT

Went outside for the SpaceX launch, it was delayed until 9p, solid view as usual 

Beautiful night, super clear, huge moon, which has been nuts this week, this is coming across the bridge around *__7am__* yesterday morning:


----------



## DT

Oh, and I screwed up the time, hahaha, the's the MOON at 7 o'clock in the morning in the photo above ... !  That's why I posted, it was kind of crazy that big and bright.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Oh, and I screwed up the time, hahaha, the's the MOON at 7 o'clock in the morning in the photo above ... !  That's why I posted, it was kind of crazy that big and bright.




Full moonlight in winter up in the northeast is weird when there's snow on the ground.  It's definitely light enough to read a newspaper by it, except that you'd freeze trying to do it.   You can feel like you must have missed the day that someone came by and installed streetlights...

Today I'm cruising details in my Sundial app:  2 more days until the sun sets at 5pm,  so it's still light until 5:30.   A true (maybe one of the few) joys of January.

I'm thinking of what to cook for a festive supper on that evening.    Whatever it is needs to be hot since the return of the light definitely doesn't mean it's getting any warmer around here.   Another round of double digits below 0ºF on the horizon for late in the week.  This January is turning out to be brutal in the overnights lately, even when the days end up with some time above freezing.    _Thanks, Saskatchewan!  _


----------



## Alli

Today I am going to the doctor. Again. I spent all day yesterday talking to the doctor or getting various tests. So far everything has been negative, Baruch HaShem. After this morning’s visit I will call and make an appointment with my oncologist cause there’s no reason I’m this short of breath if my heart’s fine and I have no blood clots.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Today I am going to the doctor. Again. I spent all day yesterday talking to the doctor or getting various tests. So far everything has been negative, Baruch HaShem. After this morning’s visit I will call and make an appointment with my oncologist cause there’s no reason I’m this short of breath if my heart’s fine and I have no blood clots.




Holding the best of thoughts and hopes for you!


----------



## Clix Pix

Hang in there, Alli!   Keep us posted....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Today I am going to the doctor. Again. I spent all day yesterday talking to the doctor or getting various tests. So far everything has been negative, Baruch HaShem. After this morning’s visit I will call and make an appointment with my oncologist cause there’s no reason I’m this short of breath if my heart’s fine and I have no blood clots.



Good luck with it.


----------



## lizkat

Lazing around this afternoon after a morning of assiduous and sometimes tedious cleaning, pressing, trimming and storing of assorted scrap fabrics  in the studio. 

So...  cruising through some magazines, newspapers and blogs and sipping coffee out of a mug that says "Quilting Forever, Housework Whenever".   Yeah.  A gift from a sister who also quilts...

Speaking of the NASA blog in particular, I'm hoping all goes well on Monday for NASA and the JWST...  that's the scheduled date of a final orbit correction burn for the telescope. 

The need for correction burns was a built-in feature of the Ariane main rocket launch calculations, to avoid overshooting and ending up forcing the telescope later to do a mission-destructive back-tracking burn later on.  Having to backtrack would have required turning the telescope 180 degrees, putting all its optics to face destruction by the Sun while making a burn to get back to a then useless orbit.  So yeah, no.   What was wanted was to fall slightly short of orbit and apply a few boosts from the telescope's fuel supply.  Ah, the maths, eh?  

Anyway as we have since learned, the Ariane launch did what was wanted on the main flight so precisely that enough fuel aboard the telescope itself is still left that the expected useful life of the JWST is now about double original expectation.





__





						Webb’s Journey to L2 Is Nearly Complete – James Webb Space Telescope
					






					blogs.nasa.gov


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Today I am going to the doctor. Again. I spent all day yesterday talking to the doctor or getting various tests. So far everything has been negative, Baruch HaShem. After this morning’s visit I will call and make an appointment with my oncologist cause there’s no reason I’m this short of breath if my heart’s fine and I have no blood clots.



The very best of luck with it, @Alli, and do take care of yourself.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Paid some bills this morning, bought some beer, mineral water, and dashed into the city, briefly trotting through the farmers' market - where I bought honey from a chap with his own bee hives, (alas, they were out of blood oranges - damn and double damn, I love blood oranges, and worse, I arrived too late for aubergines, as they, too, were sold out).

However, I did manage to pick up my bread in the French bakery.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Snow shoveling around the house in the morning.
Picked up my packages from the box (Wrangler shoes and a Fossil wallet) in the afternoon.
Some housekeeping job. 
Talked with my son for 2-3 hours. 
Now in bed, checking mail, "talking about" etc.
Reading and then sleep.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Bit of running and gardening this morning. 
Then cleaned the bathroom. 
Went for a walk this afternoon. 
I’m (mostly) off work tomorrow. Then up at stupid O’clock to head to Leeds for more of our group stocktake.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Bit of running and gardening this morning.
> Then cleaned the bathroom.
> Went for a walk this afternoon.
> I’m (mostly) off work tomorrow. Then up at stupid O’clock to head to Leeds for more of our group stocktake.



Sounds most agreeable, a very pleasant way to pass a (not ghastly) Sunday in January.

So, Stupid O'Clock is early Tuesday?


----------



## User.45

Paper to review, summary of research to submit, start statistics on another paper, 10 emails to respond to.


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Bit of running and gardening this morning.
> Then cleaned the bathroom.
> Went for a walk this afternoon.
> I’m (mostly) off work tomorrow. Then up at stupid O’clock to head to Leeds for more of our group stocktake.




Reading this it just occurred to me that the last time I was in Leeds was three decades ago on a school class exchange program. Time flies.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds most agreeable, a very pleasant way to pass a (not ghastly) Sunday in January.
> 
> So, Stupid O'Clock is early Tuesday?



Yes. Not too bad. Need to leave at 6. Pick up a colleague about 45 minutes down the road. Then off to Leeds until Wednesday. It’s about a three hour drive, so hoping we get done early and I can leave early Wednesday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Reading this it just occurred to me that the last time I was in Leeds was three decades ago on a school class exchange program. Time flies.



Apart from work, I’ve not been there in years either. Used to have some nice holidays at a friends parents house in Ripon. But that was 30+ years ago.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Yes. Not too bad. Need to leave at 6. Pick up a colleague about 45 minutes down the road. Then off to Leeds until Wednesday. It’s about a three hour drive, so hoping we get done early and I can leave early Wednesday.



Good luck and stay safe.

Any nice meals - or activities - planned, in addition to work?


----------



## DT

So just after I post "Our LG washer/dryer has had amazing service ..." in another thread, the washer flips out 

Thankfully, I have no fear about attempting my own repairs, a decent history of MacGyver-y-ness , and the internet is filled with helpful information.

No telling what a repair service would charge (I get a sense it's easily $400+), and I read about people being told "It need to be replaced" ($1000+), but __today__ I ordered a replacement rotor assembly (~$70) and rotor position sensor (~$10), the latter is likely not the issue, but a common failure point and easily accessed if you're R&R-ing the [motor] rotor, so figured why not for $10 and an extra 20-25 minutes.  The rotor is even an updated part with the specific design issue improved.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Good luck and stay safe.
> 
> Any nice meals - or activities - planned, in addition to work?



Just the one night out, so we’ll eat at some restaurant or other. But no idea where. Look into it nearer the time


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Just the one night out, so we’ll eat at some restaurant or other. But no idea where. Look into it nearer the time



Enjoy yourself, but do stay safe.


----------



## fooferdoggie

helping the homeless in the most unusual way. 

 My shop is close to a lot of homeless. I do woodworking and often the lock was cut off my dumpster in the winter. I pretty much only put wood scrap and sawdust in it. But it's only plywood and pdf and stuff no solid wood. I have given up putting al lock on it we have one homeless guy that comes by with bolt cutters and cuts all the locks off. If I put a stronger lock they will break the bar or remove the lid. 
S oI shut leave it unlocked and it keeps getting emptied. Even the sawdust gets removed now.my sawdust would not burn well so no clue on that. I don't think I have had to have it dumped in almost two months. So I am keeping someone warm.


----------



## DT

Holy shit!


----------



## DT

Geez, this is quite a start


----------



## lizkat

^^ Have one for NASA's successful JWST orbital burn, a tiny push to put the telescope into its L2 "home" in space.





__





						Orbital Insertion Burn a Success, Webb Arrives at L2 – James Webb Space Telescope
					






					blogs.nasa.gov


----------



## JamesMike

I’m pouring a Guinness to celebrate.


----------



## DT

JamesMike said:


> I’m pouring a Guinness to celebrate.




Assuming you're being compliant with the rules and regulations and it's from a can 

(I love the cans with the nitrogen capsule)


----------



## Alli

Visited the onco this morning. We’ve decided that my breathing problems have to do with the KN95 masks. So all is good.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ah.....that's interesting!   I think that my instinctive staying away from those is right on the money, then.   I already have a narrow airway anyhow and sometimes have issues even with the surgical masks so am sure that it would be worse with an N95 or KN95 mask.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Got up early and drove to Leeds. Then stock taking all day. This evening I’m staying in a hotel. Had a meal out at a local Indian and then headed to a bar on the way back to the hotel. Now in my room catching up on emails with my tea before an early night.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Got up early and drove to Leeds. Then stock taking all day. This evening I’m staying in a hotel. Had a meal out at a local Indian and then headed to a bar on the way back to the hotel. Now in my room catching up on emails with my tea before an early night.




Enjoy, - hope the Indian was tasty (Leeds, Bradford - that entire region - is known for, or was known for, an extensive range of excellent Asian - especially Indian - restaurants) - and stay safe.

And yes, a bar; hope the beer went down well.

Safe travels.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enjoy, - hope the Indian was tasty (Leeds, Bradford - that entire region - is known for, or was known for, an extensive range of excellent Asian - especially Indian - restaurants) - and stay safe.
> 
> And yes, a bar; hope the beer went down well.
> 
> Safe travels.



It was pleasant enough. But I had some work to attend to later. Plus I knew two beers was my limit to be able to work with zero impact tomorrow. Three and I can sense a slight hangover. Four or five and things aren’t pretty. I’m a lightweight these days.


----------



## ericwn

Another frosty super cold morning at -19 centigrade. 

Mentally prepping to speak to the same irate person I had to speak with yesterday and again kindly ask them to RTFM. 

When things quiet down a bit I’ll continue my journey through the Wheel of Time.


----------



## Hrafn

ericwn said:


> Another frosty super cold morning at -19 centigrade.
> 
> Mentally prepping to speak to the same irate person I had to speak with yesterday and again kindly ask them to RTFM.
> 
> When things quiet down a bit I’ll continue my journey through the Wheel of Time.



Just be sure to “rustle your skirt”, “tug your braids” and take a shot each time you do.


----------



## ericwn

Hrafn said:


> Just be sure to “rustle your skirt”, “tug your braids” and take a shot each time you do.




nice one!


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Visited the onco this morning. We’ve decided that my breathing problems have to do with the KN95 masks. So all is good.




That's terrific news!  I guess you can kind of regulate your mask use a little differently[?], maybe less time masked and/or a different mask in certain circumstances.





ericwn said:


> Another frosty super cold morning at -19 centigrade.




I don't even know what the hell that means?  Negative temps?  And some fictional scale?  NONSENSE!


----------



## DT

I'm dealing with this today:






A SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY!  THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> I'm dealing with this today:
> 
> View attachment 11311
> 
> 
> A SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY! THIS IS MADNESS!




Watch them small crafts! Probably terrorists!


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> That's terrific news! I guess you can kind of regulate your mask use a little differently[?], maybe less time masked and/or a different mask in certain circumstances.



Stick to elevators when wearing the heavy masks, and get a wheelchair at the airport when you have to go from terminal B to terminal E!


----------



## Pumbaa

Worrying.

Got a message that Niece is on her way to the children emergency room with (suspected) concussion.


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> Worrying.
> 
> Got a message that Niece is on her way to the children emergency room with (suspected) concussion.




How old?


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> How old?



3 ½.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Worrying.
> 
> Got a message that Niece is on her way to the children emergency room with (suspected) concussion.




Yikes, yeah, I wanted to put a helmet on ours when she was little.  Kind of still do ...

Anyway, hope everything is OK, head injuries certainly require quick medical attention, even if they wind up not being critical, you can never be too careful.

(One of my projects is related to TBI in the pediatric demographic.)


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> 3 ½.




Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shadow puppet

What I've been doing today:  setting up my iPhone 13 mini.  Man what a jump from my 6, plus using air pods for the first time - the sound clarity is amazing.


----------



## Clix Pix

What I did today:  took a few photos (nothing new about THAT!), went to the library and the grocery store in order to replenish food for the brain and food for the body, and then once home again updated my devices to the latest MacOS, iOS and iPad OS.....  Tomorrow I'll do the Apple Watch.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Doing some laundry and reading the Batman graphic novel I got for Christmas, about the Court of Owls.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Huntn

theSeb said:


> Preparing for the inevitable alien takeover by destroying dirty laundry, such as old emails. I, for one, welcome our new magnetic overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown space object beaming out radio signals every 18 minutes remains a mystery — CNN
> 
> 
> Astronomers have discovered a celestial object releasing giant bursts of energy. It's unlike anything they've ever seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



Yep:


4000 light years away


20000’ away. ​


----------



## DT

Hahahaha, blaring Killing in the Name while dropping the little G off at school, teacher at drop off with the "What the ..." look


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Alli

Getting ready to head out for a day of house hunting. Six on the list. We’ll see what we think when we’re actually there.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> So just after I post "Our LG washer/dryer has had amazing service ..." in another thread, the washer flips out
> 
> Thankfully, I have no fear about attempting my own repairs, a decent history of MacGyver-y-ness , and the internet is filled with helpful information.
> 
> No telling what a repair service would charge (I get a sense it's easily $400+), and I read about people being told "It need to be replaced" ($1000+), but __today__ I ordered a replacement rotor assembly (~$70) and rotor position sensor (~$10), the latter is likely not the issue, but a common failure point and easily accessed if you're R&R-ing the [motor] rotor, so figured why not for $10 and an extra 20-25 minutes.  The rotor is even an updated part with the specific design issue improved.




Got the rotor position sensor in a few days ago, the rotor yesterday, waded into this today 

Unplug, slide the washer out, left the water lines connected (so much easier).  4 screws to remove the rear panel, the bolt that holds the rotor to the main shaft is 17mm, and it was almost finger loose!  Probably contributed to the issue - inspect the bolt it's fine.  Rotor comes right off (has a little magnetic resistance), yep, the splines in the receiver are super worn down - the new part has a metal insert in the center hub (vs. just plastic) it's an improved, OEM replacement part.

Removed the stator, 6 10mm bolts, a couple of screws that hold the two wire harnesses, unclip the connectors, old position sensor seems OK, but a simple and cheap R&R while you're already in there.  Clips off, new one snaps on, clip power/sensor harness back on, bolt it back up.

Clean up the bolt (old Loctite), shaft, some fresh blue Loctite, fasten it down good, used my bio-torque sense 

Back cover reinstalled, push it back into place, plug it in.  Works perfect!  Total cost $88.23 (-5% CB from Amazon) and about 35-40 minutes.


----------



## DT

Wife made deviled eggs today!  They're not just for Thanksgiving 

The best part is the ol' school Tupperware storage we use for them ...






And I got stopped by a train coming home from school drop off this morning (pic was to the wife, with an "Oh no, train!" 







I've been driving the Jeep non-stop, to balance out the extra mileage we put in the Tesla from all the airport/Orlando trips, now our average between the two vehicles is ~376 miles / month


----------



## Alli

This was our favorite today. Gorgeous inside, beautiful lot with a creek running from the side to the back. We’ll look at some other places next week, but we both really like this one a lot.


----------



## Pumbaa

Niece didn’t have to stay in the hospital. Had a video chat with her today, so happy to see her smiling and playing.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> This was our favorite today. Gorgeous inside, beautiful lot with a creek running from the side to the back. We’ll look at some other places next week, but we both really like this one a lot.




I really like it!  Not the *ahem* decor, but the design/architecture of the house itself.

So this is a move for you and the hubby?  AL to AL?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Today I worked. 8-5. 8-10:30. 
Not including my commute. 
Working all weekend as well. Another 12 day week. What joy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> View attachment 11354View attachment 11355View attachment 11356
> This was our favorite today. Gorgeous inside, beautiful lot with a creek running from the side to the back. We’ll look at some other places next week, but we both really like this one a lot.



Looks pretty. But what’s that creek like when it’s rainy season?


----------



## lizkat

Hah, today I done been spoofed by a sibling.

My bro went to great lengths today to play a sweet prank on me.  First I knew of it was he called me on his cell to say "Hey you just got a Grub Hub delivery, go check it out!"  -- and I was mystified since I doubt that Grub Hub has ever even imagined delivering to my area.

But what do I know, since that assumption has precluded my ever looking into their services.  I was upstairs putting some fabrics away.  So I said "Wait, what?  they deliver over here?  They text you when they deliver a gift? How does that all work?"  -- but the call dropped while I was talking, which is not unusual around here, service being extremely spotty to nonexistent.

I redialed him, but just got his vmail so I left a sort of mystified thank you message, went down to the first floor and looked outside and sure enough there was this paper bag sitting there on the deck.

So I get it and open it and there's a humongous sandwich and some chicken teriyaki, an apple and half a baguette as well...  so I'm putting it all away and thinking of pigging out on some of it and meanwhile I'm wondering what shop the food came from. I begin to suspect Panera's because of the baguette.

So I look at the bag again and then start laughing.   Yes it's from a Panera's over in Oneonta,  BUT there's a ticket on it just says my brother's first name and "Drive Thru" on it.  "Grub Hub" yeah no.

What a sweet guy. From his place in another rural township over to the city of O and then here and back to his place is at least 80 miles through the cold and snow.  And I hadn't even shoveled a fresh path from the plowed driveway to my back door yet today since I wasn't expecting any deliveries.  He had just dropped the takeout on the deck and took off again per our no-contact agreements during covid.  I'm gonna say he maybe had a spell of cabin fever but whatever, it was clearly also brotherly love.  Made my week!


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> I really like it!  Not the *ahem* decor, but the design/architecture of the house itself.
> 
> So this is a move for you and the hubby?  AL to AL?



AL to AL. He said I can move to FL or anywhere in the world when he’s gone.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Looks pretty. But what’s that creek like when it’s rainy season?



It’s always rainy season on the gulf coast.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> AL to AL. He said I can move to FL or anywhere in the world when he’s gone.




Look at it this way.  You're improving the state just by hanging out there.   Well done!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Hah, today I done been spoofed by a sibling.
> 
> My bro went to great lengths today to play a sweet prank on me.  First I knew of it was he called me on his cell to say "Hey you just got a Grub Hub delivery, go check it out!"  -- and I was mystified since I doubt that Grub Hub has ever even imagined delivering to my area.
> 
> But what do I know, since that assumption has precluded my ever looking into their services.  I was upstairs putting some fabrics away.  So I said "Wait, what?  they deliver over here?  They text you when they deliver a gift? How does that all work?"  -- but the call dropped while I was talking, which is not unusual around here, service being extremely spotty to nonexistent.
> 
> I redialed him, but just got his vmail so I left a sort of mystified thank you message, went down to the first floor and looked outside and sure enough there was this paper bag sitting there on the deck.
> 
> So I get it and open it and there's a humongous sandwich and some chicken teriyaki, an apple and half a baguette as well...  so I'm putting it all away and thinking of pigging out on some of it and meanwhile I'm wondering what shop the food came from. I begin to suspect Panera's because of the baguette.
> 
> So I look at the bag again and then start laughing.   Yes it's from a Panera's over in Oneonta,  BUT there's a ticket on it just says my brother's first name and "Drive Thru" on it.  "Grub Hub" yeah no.
> 
> What a sweet guy. From his place in another rural township over to the city of O and then here and back to his place is at least 80 miles through the cold and snow.  And I hadn't even shoveled a fresh path from the plowed driveway to my back door yet today since I wasn't expecting any deliveries.  He had just dropped the takeout on the deck and took off again per our no-contact agreements during covid.  I'm gonna say he maybe had a spell of cabin fever but whatever, it was clearly also brotherly love.  Made my week!



Awwwwwww.

That is so sweet.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> View attachment 11354View attachment 11355View attachment 11356
> This was our favorite today. Gorgeous inside, beautiful lot with a creek running from the side to the back. We’ll look at some other places next week, but we both really like this one a lot.



Books and wood; my kind of place.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Clix Pix

I like that it is so open and airy looking, with lots of windows looking out on what is probably a very nice view on all sides.


----------



## ericwn

Huntn said:


> Yep:
> 
> View attachment 11333
> 4000 light years away
> 
> View attachment 11334
> 20000’ away. ​


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent the day working. Moving our shop stock into the warehouse and putting some  more shop fittings together etc. Off for more of the same tomorrow. Yay! Then doing my actual job Monday to Friday.


----------



## Huntn

Apple fanboy said:


> Spent the day working. Moving our shop stock into the warehouse and putting some  more shop fittings together etc. Off for more of the same tomorrow. Yay! Then doing my actual job Monday to Friday.



Sounds fun!


----------



## DT

Wing truck (wings, veggie chili, cornbread), some great Sierra Nevada IPAs from a Hoppy Sampler pack (3 of the best plus a new one: Atomic Torpedo), watching some of the 24 Hour race (saw the start), back to Station 11 (more on that later),  ordered a new torque wrench,  planning* for next week, taking a few days away.

Pretty chilly (the other kind) today, morning was upper 30s, low 40s during the day (super sunny), low 30s tonight, windy as heck, weather apps show 15-18MPH, but a local stations shows gusts over 20, make it extra cold   No biggie, the mountain is sealed, heater is cranked UP 




* Planning == What are we eating


----------



## ronntaylor

Really doing nada today. Planned to go for a long-ish walk, but yesterday's snowfall and icy temps have kept me in all day. Just futzing around online, listening to music, watching short videos and later doing some writing.

Probably ordering a pizza for late lunch and cooking chicken that was prepped last night. Domino's can't be any worst than the local Italian joint's pizza earlier this week that was bleh. The place was jam-packed with not a mask in sight besides ours. And the three youngsters working were run ragged trying to keep up with orders and customer demands.


----------



## DT

Online clothes shopping with the wife, hahahah, she was like check this out, I was like __yes__, ordering, but adding more to get a discount and free shipping 



ronntaylor said:


> Domino's can't be any worst than the local Italian joint's pizza earlier this week that was bleh.




You know what's pretty tasty, their Handmade Pan (extra cheese + light sauce), it's only a 12", but click through to coupons and there's always one for only $8.99.


----------



## DT

Receiving these:









						COVID Test/Testing & Vaccine Availability
					

In other news:  https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2021/12/the-biden-administration-rejected-an-october-proposal-for-free-rapid-tests-for-the-holidays    Ugh… seriously?!  Evidently in late October the federal government turned down a plan to acquire roughly three-quarters of a million tests per...




					talkedabout.com


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> Online clothes shopping with the wife, hahahah, she was like check this out, I was like __yes__, ordering, but adding more to get a discount and free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's pretty tasty, their Handmade Pan (extra cheese + light sauce), it's only a 12", but click through to coupons and there's always one for only $8.99.



That's what the hubby ordered. Ate half for lunch and saved the other half for a late dinner (along with salad "for balance")


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Working from home again today and looking after my eldest daughter as she is off school with covid. She tested positive on Friday and developed breathing difficulties on Saturday morning which resulted in us rushing to hospital with her. She’s ok now and wishing she was at school lol.


----------



## ericwn

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Working from home again today and looking after my eldest daughter as she is off school with covid. She tested positive on Friday and developed breathing difficulties on Saturday morning which resulted in us rushing to hospital with her. She’s ok now and wishing she was at school lol.




Sorry to hear you had to go through that scary scenario! Hope she recovers quickly now and that the rest of your family remains healthy too! 

Personally I’ve been struggling with some shoulder pain for a week or so now which is really frustrating and bugging me. Another work from home day for me as per usual of course.


----------



## Alli

Taking a day off from house hunting. We made an offer on a place yesterday, but it has multiple offers, so we won’t know anything for a while. We’ll resume the hunt tomorrow in case our offer is not accepted.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Taking a day off from house hunting. We made an offer on a place yesterday, but it has multiple offers, so we won’t know anything for a while. We’ll resume the hunt tomorrow in case our offer is not accepted.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

ericwn said:


> Sorry to hear you had to go through that scary scenario! Hope she recovers quickly now and that the rest of your family remains healthy too!
> 
> Personally I’ve been struggling with some shoulder pain for a week or so now which is really frustrating and bugging me. Another work from home day for me as per usual of course.




Thanks mate, it was a brief scare but she’s back to her old self which is a relief. 

I’ve got physio tomorrow on my shoulder and upper arm. They think my booster clipped a tendon but I’m starting to feel a bit better with it. Strength is slowly coming back and worlds away from the agony I was in at the beginning of the month. Just one of those things.


----------



## sgtaylor5

Last night, the wife and I went out to dinner at a nice restaurant. Got out of the car; I forgot her purse. I also forgot to take the keys off the edge of the driver's seat before I got out of the car. They were now both locked in the car; keys and purse.

We went in and ordered; I started an AAA Roadside Assistance request on their app. At first, it was 179 minutes, next time I looked it was 28 minutes. Best and fastest unlock I've ever had in my 32 years with AAA. She had fish and chips and I had chicken caesar wrap with mac and cheese for the side with an O'Doul's. Best (near-future) birthday present I've had in a long time.

We haven't had internet at all for a few days; this morning I got it working again! Yay. I was running out of cell data.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Huntn said:


> Sounds fun!



It wasn’t. Just very busy. Need a day off already.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Working from home again today and looking after my eldest daughter as she is off school with covid. She tested positive on Friday and developed breathing difficulties on Saturday morning which resulted in us rushing to hospital with her. She’s ok now and wishing she was at school lol.



Hope she’s on the mend now. Friend of mine is just getting over a dose. Not too severe though. Like flu for him.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Sorry to hear you had to go through that scary scenario! Hope she recovers quickly now and that the rest of your family remains healthy too!
> 
> Personally I’ve been struggling with some shoulder pain for a week or so now which is really frustrating and bugging me. Another work from home day for me as per usual of course.



My neck and shoulders are sore as we well. Overdoing it as per usual. Might get to work from home Thursday or Friday if I’m lucky.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Also managed to drop a box on the bridge of my nose today. Very sore and lots of blood. Lovely cut there now.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Also managed to drop a box on the bridge of my nose today. Very sore and lots of blood. Lovely cut there now.




Just tell people you're in a club that you're not supposed to talk about ...


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Also managed to drop a box on the bridge of my nose today. Very sore and lots of blood. Lovely cut there now.




Oh, OUCH!!!!!  Bet that hurt!   I hope that it is just a cut, not anything broken!!!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Oh, OUCH!!!!!  Bet that hurt!   I hope that it is just a cut, not anything broken!!!



No it was an empty box. Flat packed. But quite a thick one. Landed on the end. Still got a bit of a headache from it. 

Here are some pictures from the shop. Nearly done.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> No it was an empty box. Flat packed. But quite a thick one. Landed on the end. Still got a bit of a headache from it.
> 
> Here are some pictures from the shop. Nearly done.




Well that's pretty goddamn awesome.  So is that something with your main work, or a side business?


----------



## Clix Pix

Whew, glad the box was empty and not filled with heavy stuff or it could've knocked you out flat!!  

Shop's looking good!!   Nice use of wall space!


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Well that's pretty goddamn awesome.  So is that something with your main work, or a side business?



We mostly distribute stuff. But we bought a few camera shops in late 2020. This is the first one we have moved and updated.


----------



## Alli

Our offer was accepted! We’ll close on March 10, which is fine. Not like we have anything else to do. It’s so nice not having to worry about selling the current house before moving! That also means we’ll be moving in good weather so the first thing I’ll want to do is have someone in to get the pool in shape and convert it to salt water.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Our offer was accepted! We’ll close on March 10, which is fine. Not like we have anything else to do. It’s so nice not having to worry about selling the current house before moving! That also means we’ll be moving in good weather so the first thing I’ll want to do is have someone in to get the pool in shape and convert it to salt water.




Woo!

How far apart are the two houses?  Like is it a convenient distance, so you can just shuttle between the two easily?


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Our offer was accepted! We’ll close on March 10, which is fine. Not like we have anything else to do. It’s so nice not having to worry about selling the current house before moving! That also means we’ll be moving in good weather so the first thing I’ll want to do is have someone in to get the pool in shape and convert it to salt water.



Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Woo!
> 
> How far apart are the two houses?  Like is it a convenient distance, so you can just shuttle between the two easily?



They’re on different sides of Mobile Bay, about 30-40 minutes apart depending on traffic. Once we move we’ll get this one fixed up and put it on the market. The funny part is this house is one street over from where my husband lived when we first met.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Our offer was accepted! We’ll close on March 10, which is fine. Not like we have anything else to do. It’s so nice not having to worry about selling the current house before moving! That also means we’ll be moving in good weather so the first thing I’ll want to do is have someone in to get the pool in shape and convert it to salt water.



Bravo, congratulations.

Are the pictures you posted a few days ago from this house, or another one?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Working from home again today and looking after my eldest daughter as she is off school with covid. She tested positive on Friday and developed breathing difficulties on Saturday morning which resulted in us rushing to hospital with her. She’s ok now and wishing she was at school lol.



That must have been very upsetting and stressful.

Fingers crossed and hope that she is better.


Apple fanboy said:


> Also managed to drop a box on the bridge of my nose today. Very sore and lots of blood. Lovely cut there now.



Ouch.  

Wince.  

Sounds not just rough (and sore) but also the sort of thing that tends to happen when you are tired and run-down.


----------



## Clix Pix

Congratulations on your new home, Alli!   Wow, how exciting!   Pictures when you can!

Oooh, a saltwater pool.....   Mmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 215

I had to take a rapid COVID test today at work because of yet another exposure and the instructions for the test were in Spanish   

I figured most of it out, but also translated a few lines just to be sure I was doing everything right. iOS Translate works pretty well, I must say. (The test was negative). 

But yeah, this whole thing is such a mess. At least two corowkers tested positive recently.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

It is such a day that I should force myself to think of:


----------



## DT

So technically it's NOT till tomorrow, but we're firing up this up right now


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> View attachment 11482
> 
> So technically it's NOT till tomorrow, but we're firing up this up right now
> 
> 
> View attachment 11483



One of my all-time favorites, go for it!


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> One of my all-time favorites, go for it!




View attachment 11482

So technically it's NOT till tomorrow, but we're firing up this up right now 


View attachment 11483


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ulenspiegel said:


> It is such a day that I should force myself to think of:




That looks like something that (the insanely gifted, hysterically funny and wholly wonderful) Gary Larson might have come up with.


----------



## sgtaylor5

Last night, we had 14k (that's K not M) internet for some reason - _while_ I was uploading 4.5 GB to iCloud Drive. It took a while... It's back up to full speed this morning.


----------



## Andropov

Had the dumbest interaction with a tech recruiter in my life today. We had talked about a certain role and scheduled an interview for today. Called me and asked a few very weird questions about some part-time freelance job I had 7+ years ago in a wildly unrelated field, wasn't satisfied when I told her that particular job was as a freelance, said I wasn't fit for the role and hung up. Didn't ask anything else. We talked for less than two minutes.

I think she mixed up the job openings and thought I was interviewing for a different role. The whole thing would be hilarious if the original position I was approached about wasn't such a good opportunity. Wtf.


----------



## Alli

Andropov said:


> Had the dumbest interaction with a tech recruiter in my life today. We had talked about a certain role and scheduled an interview for today. Called me and asked a few very weird questions about some part-time freelance job I had 7+ years ago in a wildly unrelated field, wasn't satisfied when I told her that particular job was as a freelance, said I wasn't fit for the role and hung up. Didn't ask anything else. We talked for less than two minutes.
> 
> I think she mixed up the job openings and thought I was interviewing for a different role. The whole thing would be hilarious if the original position I was approached about wasn't such a good opportunity. Wtf.



Would it be worth calling and talking to someone else?


----------



## Andropov

Alli said:


> Would it be worth calling and talking to someone else?



Idk, I might try. I didn't feel particularly confident for the role before and this didn't help 

The opening was about an open source graphics rendering engine developer position. Listed a bunch of C/C++ related things, 3D graphics APIs and debugging tools. But I was asked about some side work I did as a *graphic designer* many years ago and whether or not I had been employed to do *graphic design* work at any company. Not a single question about my experience as a developer.

Maybe I hit a language barrier here? I don’t think people who develop game engines are called graphic designers, but english is not my native language. Also, I just checked and they aren’t offering any graphic design jobs, so there’s no other opening they could have mixed up. I’m puzzled.


----------



## Herdfan

Made sure the real (gas-powered) chainsaw would start and put on a sharp chain.  Battery powered's are fine for clearing brush, but if some large trees come down, I will need the real one.

Braved the store and was surprised it wasn't as bad as expected.  So we are set for whatever ice storm comes our way.


----------



## JamesMike

Sending out thanks to the Special Ops mates who took out the terrorist in Syria, one less scumbag breathing air. He was a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> Sending out thanks to the Special Ops mates who took out the terrorist in Syria, one less scumbag breathing air. He was a nasty piece of work.




Well done and I hope that they made it home safely.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A fish delivery (sashimi grade salmon, tuna, prawn tails, and fillet of eel) for sashimi was delivered this morning.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy day off. Went to get some DIY supplies in town. Then did some filling before painting the hallway. Didn’t quite get it finished though. 
Washed the cars as well.


----------



## Alli

I think for the next 6 weeks every day is going to be the same, spend an hour or two throwing shit out until I’m left only with the things I want to move.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I think for the next 6 weeks every day is going to be the same, spend an hour or two throwing shit out until I’m left only with the things I want to move.




Same here.  If we aren't taking it to AZ, it is going in mom's estate sale or getting pitched.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I attended a book launch (to which I had been invited) this evening, - held in a favourite book-shop - my first real social gathering over the best part of the past two years.

A surprisingly enjoyable experience.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> I think for the next 6 weeks every day is going to be the same, spend an hour or two throwing shit out until I’m left only with the things I want to move.



We'll probably be in the same boat with either a move to another state, or to a smaller home within the next 6-12 months.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> We'll probably be in the same boat with either a move to another state, or to a smaller home within the next 6-12 months.




My advice from experience is to double down on the pitching-out... 

I thought I overdid it at the time I left the city for good, and still ended up annoyed at some of the stuff I had dragged up here.


----------



## Clix Pix

Heh, lo these many moons ago I moved from a spacious townhouse to a small 2-bedroom condominium unit, and while I managed to get rid of a lot of things, there were still some to which I hung on......and all these years later am STILL hanging on.   I keep telling myself that I really MUST take some time and go through those boxes and containers.   If I haven't used something in over twenty years, chances are that I am not going to be interested in using it now, either!


----------



## Citysnaps

For the last couple of weeks I've been filling the walls of my stufio/office up with photographs I've made over the last 20 years. They're mostly of strangers I've hit up for conversation and a portrait on the streets in San Francisco.

I'm trying to keep it looking a bit chaotic, rather than nicely spaced in rows - that's more difficult than I imagined. My goal is to build up to the ceiling.


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> My advice from experience is to double down on the pitching-out...
> 
> I thought I overdid it at the time I left the city for good, and still ended up annoyed at some of the stuff I had dragged up here.



We did a lot of pitching-out at the beginning of the Pandemic when the hubby was home during sabbatical. Yet we have a ton of stuff that should have gone then. Definitely tossing all that craziness and at least half of the furniture and office equipment we currently have in the Virginia home. If we sell the house in NYC, we will downsize to a condo/coop and move the in-laws to their own unit (unlikely they're moving back to Taiwan since they're convinced China will invade soon).


----------



## fooferdoggie

wife is slowly getting better. I wish they told us to get this cold therapy device sooner. It's a cooler full of ice and water and a pump to circulate cold water through the pad. With a programmable timer. 
These pop bottles fit in it nosy so I bought them and dumped out the pop and filled with water as it was less then water was.


----------



## chengengaun

Just donated blood and resting in the scenic lounge. Still in the festive period of Lunar New Year here in Singapore, so no crowd in the blood bank (hope the blood stock is fine).


----------



## Eric

chengengaun said:


> Just donated blood and resting in the scenic lounge. Still in the festive period of Lunar New Year here in Singapore, so no crowd in the blood bank (hope the blood stock is fine).
> 
> View attachment 11538



Very nice! I bet that would make a great long exposure at night.


----------



## chengengaun

Eric said:


> Very nice! I bet that would make a great long exposure at night.



Indeed, and likely less reflection off the window panes too!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have been watching the lashing rain, high winds, and nasty weather (a cold, dark, dismal, dreary day) outside, since early this morning - it is, if anything, getting worse - and, with considerable reluctance, have decided to forego a (my) trip to the farmers' market.


----------



## Citysnaps

It's time to descale our tankless water heater.  Not a biggie.


----------



## Eric

chengengaun said:


> Indeed, and likely less reflection off the window panes too!



Right, I took this from the 21st floor of a hotel in Oakland last year, I turned off all the lights in the room and got the lens as close to the window as possible. It was also on a tripod and taken with a 15 second exposure. Hotels offer excellent vantage points.


----------



## Edd

Packing the bags for a 5 day ski trip to Stowe, VT. Skiing Stowe, Bolton Valley, and Smuggler’s Notch. We just got hammered with snow so excellent timing for us. I live for this shit, I’m shallow.


----------



## chengengaun

Eric said:


> Right, I took this from the 21st floor of a hotel in Oakland last year, I turned off all the lights in the room and got the lens as close to the window as possible. It was also on a tripod and taken with a 15 second exposure. Hotels offer excellent vantage points.
> 
> View attachment 11544



Ah, now I recall my trip to Macau in 2019 - I have not stayed in a hotel for a while! Tried to make some photos from the hotel window (I think from the 17th floor). The view was great but the reflection was exacerbated by dust on the windows; the air quality was not very good. I also had to turn off all the lights for the night shot.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy day. Finished painting the hallway, watched my football team on the TV then went for a walk.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> Packing the bags for a 5 day ski trip to Stowe, VT. Skiing Stowe, Bolton Valley, and Smuggler’s Notch. We just got hammered with snow so excellent timing for us. I live for this shit, I’m shallow.




Not shallow...  skiing is the lifeblood of a part of the Vermont economy that has long since started to shiver in fear of ...  global warming.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Had a lovely day out with just my two daughters yesterday (wife in isolation), took them to watch ‘Bed Knobs and Broomsticks’ at the Wales Millennium Centre. Woke up this morning aching from head to foot, no energy and a runny nose, Covid has indeed arrived for me .


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Had a lovely day out with just my two daughters yesterday (wife in isolation), took them to watch ‘Bed Knobs and Broomsticks’ at the Wales Millennium Centre. Woke up this morning aching from head to foot, no energy and a runny nose, Covid has indeed arrived for me .



Get well soon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour, and chatted with Other Brother yesterday. 

As the old BT ad used to say, "it's nice to keep in touch," or, "it's good to talk".


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Scepticalscribe said:


> Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour, and chatted with Other Brother yesterday.
> 
> As the old BT ad used to say, "it's nice to keep in touch."




A bit of personal trivia, I was in a British Telecom advert as a child as an extra. My Dad was quite high up in BT and asked for me to be involved. Maureen Lipman was in the same one lol. Never made it to Hollywood though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Placed an order for coffee.  

This time of year, coffees from central and south America are in season.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Preparing caponata.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Placed an order for coffee.
> 
> This time of year, coffees from central and south America are in season.




I know you said you don't roast your own, but have you had issues getting coffee?

My wife is trying to get some "green" beans and everything is backordered.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> I know you said you don't roast your own, but have you had issues getting coffee?
> 
> My wife is trying to get some "green" beans and everything is backordered.




No.

I use small, local, roasteries, (and no, I don't roast my own).

The only thing that I have noticed - ans this is because small, local roasteries respect the annual cycle of when coffee cherries (beans) ripen - is that, at present, the (best quality) available coffees are those from cetral and south American.

Of these, the coffees I am most partial to, tend to be from El Salvador, but it does mean that it may be a few months yet before my own personal favourites (mainly Ethiopian coffees, but also coffees from Kenya and Yemen) will become available again.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> A bit of personal trivia, I was in a British Telecom advert as a child as an extra. My Dad was quite high up in BT and asked for me to be involved. Maureen Lipman was in the same one lol. Never made it to Hollywood though.



Did you get an ology?


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Did you get an ology?




No I failed it


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> I know you said you don't roast your own, but have you had issues getting coffee?
> 
> My wife is trying to get some "green" beans and everything is backordered.




I roasted a couple of batches using an old school air popper (for popcorn), not my idea, saw several people doing it this way, turned out pretty good, just such an extra EXTRA effort for what we perceived as not much improvement.

I totally "get it" though, it's super cool as an overall sort of coffee experience.

We just got in another Bones order, that had their seasonal 50% off, got 5 bags, 4oz whole bead of flavored, good stuff


----------



## Andropov

First full day at a new job today


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Andropov said:


> First full day at a new job today




The very best of luck with it.


----------



## Andropov

Scepticalscribe said:


> The very best of luck with it.



Thank you!


----------



## ericwn

Andropov said:


> First full day at a new job today




Best success!


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> I roasted a couple of batches using an old school air popper (for popcorn), not my idea, saw several people doing it this way, turned out pretty good, just such an extra EXTRA effort for what we perceived as not much improvement.



When the wife was drinking a pot a day, she was roasting her own.  She liked a Sumatran bean roasted to first crack.  But her heartburn after that much coffee became a problem so she had to cut back to one cup a day which was around the time Startbucks came out with their "Blonde".  So she either uses a K-cup or buys whole beans, grinds them and uses her French press.

But when her mom was here over Christmas, she had bought some decaf from a local guy who got his green beans the same place she had in the past, Sweet Marias.  Her mom really liked the decaf she had bought so my wife was going to roast a batch for her before we visit this weekend.  Those beans are backordered with no time frame for shipping. So no coffee for the MIL.


----------



## DT

@Herdfan How does she roast them?  Like what kind of mechanism?

The air popper thing was pretty amazing, and it kept them moving (as they roast they start swirling around). Smelled amazing, then you jar them for like 2 days.

Side note:  We picked up some of those fillable/reusable K-cups, specifically for travel, I wound up going from a 12 grind to a 6 (our grinder adjusts from 1 to 15), which is kind of medium fine and they worked!  It was pretty fun having some flavored coffee right in the room (I just pre-ground it and put it in a ziplock).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Once upon a distant time (an increasingly distant time, it seems at times,) I used to work in places such as the Balkans, the Caucasus, (and always after wars, civil wars, and sundry other conflicts), Afghanistan, Somalia, and so on.  

These days, excitement in my life is counted - enumerated - by matters such as the fortnightly bin collection (which occurred today), and - yes, also today - a delivery of a small consignment of coffee.  

My, my.


----------



## ericwn

Migraine, body aches and dizziness led me to calling in sick this morning. Some nice coffee helps though.


----------



## chengengaun

@ericwn Hope you’d get better soon.


----------



## Alli

Started clearing out the craft room yesterday. Listed some of the items on Facebook just for friends before putting them on the marketplace page. Almost everything was claimed right away. That will make moving much easier!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> Migraine, body aches and dizziness led me to calling in sick this morning. Some nice coffee helps though.




Hope you feel better soon.

Migraines (I used to suffer from them) are gim; you have my sympathy.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> @Herdfan How does she roast them?  Like what kind of mechanism?




She has a small roaster.  Don't remember the brand but it allows you to set multiple temps and times.   Doesn't do a large quantity at a time, maybe half pound.  

And one thing, as good as freshly ground coffee smells, roasting it stinks.  She has to do it in the garage with the garage door open.


----------



## Herdfan

Going to try something new today.

For years I would buy padlocks by a couple of dozen at a time to lock up Jobox's or the back doors of trailers etc.  Over time the locks would get corroded, keys get lost, etc.  So I would order a new bunch and then swap out all the old ones so one key would do it all.  Then a couple of years ago I started buying Abus locks with a Schlage keyway.  So could pin them myself.  I ordered a bunch of keys all cut the same and then would pin the locks to that key.  Someone loses a key, I have plenty.

But I was using the same pinout on locks at the house on my personal trailer, outbuilding etc.  So a former employee could have in theory used their key to get into stuff at the house.

Well today I hope to learn how to make a master key so my key will work both the work locks and personal locks, but the work keys won't open my personal ones.  The master pins came so I will give it a try later today.  If that works, I will repin all my house locks so one key will work everything. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm prowling around the back pantry looking for signs of either having over- or under-stocked certain items for over winter.    I expect such items just to be there if I go looking for them between late December and mid- March.  That's the time frame when even a local grocery run can be a maybe-not-today project.

So far I'm not finding any real surprises, but there are almost always at least six more weeks of winter on tap around here regardless of what any groundhog says on February 2nd.   

One time during early March I actually ran out of tomato paste and was very grumpy during the long aftermath of an impressive nor'easter snow dump.   So now I do check inventory on hand in mid winter.  

Anyway we're having a brief warm spell and roads are clear so this is a good time to re-up if necessary.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Today I'm prowling around the back pantry looking for signs of either having over- or under-stocked certain items for over winter.    I expect such items just to be there if I go looking for them between late December and mid- March.  That's the time frame when even a local grocery run can be a maybe-not-today project.
> 
> So far I'm not finding any real surprises, but there are almost always at least six more weeks of winter on tap around here regardless of what any groundhog says on February 2nd.
> 
> One time during early March I actually ran out of tomato paste and was very grumpy during the long aftermath of an impressive nor'easter snow dump.   So now I do check inventory on hand in mid winter.
> 
> Anyway we're having a brief warm spell and roads are clear so this is a good time to re-up if necessary.




Tomato paste.

Yes, that is something that one assumes is always, but always, lurking somewhere in the back of the cupboard, or pantry, until the day you need it, when you discover (to your dismay) that you had actually run out, because you had forgotten to replace the one you had finished, the last time you had occasion to use it.

Yep.  This has happened to me.  I feel your pain.

However, as my local store - which does stock tomato paste and is all of around seven minutes (that used to be five...) walk away - is close to hand (and foot), I usually only suffer from such loss for an evening, until the store re-opens the following day.

Nevertheless, I will admit that - ever since the day a few years ago when I discovered to my dismay that I had run out of tomato paste - over the course of a winter (and indeed, spring and autumn, too) I have sneaked a peek or two into the relevant cupboards with a view to confirming that yes, indeed, there is sufficient tomato paste for my immediate needs.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

ericwn said:


> Migraine, body aches and dizziness led me to calling in sick this morning. Some nice coffee helps though.



Get better soon, mate.

I am over it, lasted 3-4 days last week.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

It seems to be the time of year for general illness as so many of my friends either have Covid or are unwell. My Covid is slowly easing after a few days feeling exhausted and with a cough, sore lungs and runny nose. I was peeing blood on day two which concerned me but back to normal now. Anybody who says it’s nothing is full of crap lol.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It seems to be the time of year for general illness as so many of my friends either have Covid or are unwell. My Covid is slowly easing after a few days feeling exhausted and with a cough, sore lungs and runny nose. I was peeing blood on day two which concerned me but back to normal now. Anybody who says it’s nothing is full of crap lol.



Peeing blood? Is that a Covid symptom? Sounds horrific. Glad you are on the mend. I'll take a pass on getting it thanks.


----------



## Herdfan

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It seems to be the time of year for general illness as so many of my friends either have Covid or are unwell. My Covid is slowly easing after a few days feeling exhausted and with a cough, sore lungs and runny nose. I was peeing blood on day two which concerned me but back to normal now. Anybody who says it’s nothing is full of crap lol.




Did they tell you of it was Delta or Omicron?  Everyone who I know who had it recently has had a mild cough and general tiredness, but that is about it.  No trouble breathing at at and certainly no blood in their urine.

Is it possible you got Delta?


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It seems to be the time of year for general illness as so many of my friends either have Covid or are unwell. My Covid is slowly easing after a few days feeling exhausted and with a cough, sore lungs and runny nose. I was peeing blood on day two which concerned me but back to normal now. Anybody who says it’s nothing is full of crap lol.




I don't want to sound like an alarmist, but I think I might consider a medical consult about blood in my urine, even if I had mild Covid symptoms (and was vaccinated/boosted).


----------



## DT

Meant to post this a few days ago, it's pretty amazing, 1) in and of itself, and 2) that we had no idea this existed where it does (I took the photo)


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Once upon a distant time (an increasingly distant time, it seems at times,) I used to work in places such as the Balkans, the Caucasus, (and always after wars, civil wars, and sundry other conflicts), Afghanistan, Somalia, and so on.
> 
> These days, excitement in my life is counted - enumerated - by matters such as the fortnightly bin collection (which occurred today), and - yes, also today - a delivery of a small consignment of coffee.
> 
> My, my.




Do you think that there will ever be another opportunity to return to one of those countries or another one in an official capacity, or are you pretty much retired now?


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> Tomato paste.
> 
> Yes, that is something that one assumes is always, but always, lurking somewhere in the back of the cupboard, or pantry, until the day you need it, when you discover (to your dismay) that you had actually run out, because you had forgotten to replace the one you had finished, the last time you had occasion to use it.
> 
> Yep.  This has happened to me.  I feel your pain.
> 
> However, as my local store - which does stock tomato paste and is all of around seven minutes (that used to be five...) walk away - is close to hand (and foot), I usually only suffer from such loss for an evening, until the store re-opens the following day.
> 
> Nevertheless, I will admit that - ever since the day a few years ago when I discovered to my dismay that I had run out of tomato paste - over the course of a winter (and indeed, spring and autumn, too) I have sneaked a peek or two into the relevant cupboards with a view to confirming that yes, indeed, there is sufficient tomato paste for my immediate needs.



YES!!!!   I have that very item on my shopping list right now, having gotten to the middle of a jar and realizing that the next time will undoubtedly be when I empty the jar, so best to have a new, fresh one on hand and if I didn't write it down right then and there I'd no doubt forget....


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Peeing blood? Is that a Covid symptom? Sounds horrific. Glad you are on the mend. I'll take a pass on getting it thanks.




For some people it is and it can be the first symptom that is noticed apparently. It only lasted a day and it’s all clear now, plus I’m feeling much better today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> For some people it is and it can be the first symptom that is noticed apparently. It only lasted a day and it’s all clear now, plus I’m feeling much better today.



Good to hear.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Dashed into the city (bus in - thankfully, fairly empty, and taxi home), for a trip to the library (quite a few books were returned, some were renewed, and three that were awaiting me, were picked up).

Earlier, I had phoned the French bakery, and fortunately, they still had the breads - a campagne baguette and their amazing rye bread - that I wanted, and put them aside for me to collect later.  Had they been sold out of these breads, (and their shelves were ominously bare when I put in an appearance,) I would have postponed my trip until tomorrow.

And, bless them: They asked whether I wished to have bread put aside for Saturday or next week, but, I can phone in advance.

Finally, the cheesemonger's: A number of cheeses were added to my haul.

These included: Bleu d'Auvergne, Gorgonzola Cremosa, Munster with cumin, Vacherin Mont d'Or, Camembert Rustique, Cremeaux de Bourgogne Affine, Ossau Iratey, and young Comte.


----------



## DT

Picked up our Snazzberry from service and took it immediately to a happy place


----------



## DT

Scored this pic with the schooner, right in front of the sun, wasn't sure how it came out because it was totally blinding


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My fish order was delivered this morning; chowder and sundry other fish dishes will feature over the coming days.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In the taxi (an immaculate Mercedes, driven by a relaxed, elderly man, and yes, we were both masked and vaccinated, as our ensuing discussion made clear), en route home yesterday, we discussed Covid, vaccination and from there, drifted onto the topic of death, - and life and laughter - among many other topics and things.

The taxi driver knew people - including a chap aged 40, "a fit man" - who had contracted Covid and who had subsequently died from the condition (which prompted my question of whether they had been vaccinated) and proceeded to describe his own son, who is of a similar age to the deceased 40 year old, and who seems to be something of a scapegrace, with a sense of life, laughter and fun that allows him to navigate life's twists and turns effortlessly, his foibles easily (and endlessly) forgiven.

"Anyway, when it is your time, it is your time.

And when it is my time, The Man Above will shut the Gates when He hears I am on the way, and direct me to The Other Place....and, then, when they hear I'm on the way there, they'll probably stoke up the fires."

I burst into astonished laughter, and - behind his mask - I could feel that the taxi driver was pleased.  "It's good to laugh at life, isn't it?" he asked.

It struck me afterwards that his son is not the only person in that family able to laugh easily at life.


----------



## Apple fanboy

My plans to wfh for a change got changed when the warehouse supervisor called in sick. I wasn’t happy as my back isn’t great today. But I can’t be mad at him. He’s having a tooth pulled about now and he’s not sick very often. Just very uncomfortable. Especially when driving/moving/sitting/standing.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Picked up our Snazzberry from service and took it immediately to a happy place
> 
> View attachment 11661




Bring that bad boy up to Hatfield McCoy and we can see how it does on some gnarly trails.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Bring that bad boy up to Hatfield McCoy and we can see how it does on some gnarly trails.




Yeah, we want to get it out on some trails, and there's some killer deals on takeoff Rubicon wheels/tires, which would be more suited to semi-serious offroading (that's a 285/70 on 17" wheel vs. our 275/55 on a 20").


----------



## DT

Still talking out loud about a complete lifestyle/location reboot.  This would be pretty major, different state, different school, a completely different lifestyle, home, probably a change of car(s), heck, might even start a thread.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Still talking out loud about a complete lifestyle/location reboot.  This would be pretty major, different state, different school, a completely different lifestyle, home, probably a change of car(s), heck, might even start a thread.



Do it!

Start a thread, that is. Don’t know enough about the reboot to have an opinion on that part. On the other hand, this is the internet. Doooo iiiit!


----------



## ronntaylor

Home after a stressful MRI. Hate all medical tests, but was really anxious about this one. The noise and banging and being up pretty early for about 35 minutes of auditory hell is not my idea of a fun day. Results already back and got a clean bill of health. Waiting to get the MRI and prepping for it was more stressful than the bloodwork that necessitated the MRI.

Quick nap and then a long-ish hike through the nearby park trail.


----------



## DT




----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> View attachment 11677



Ah. Joining the West Coast Avengers?


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Ah. Joining the West Coast Avengers?




Joined and already kicked out ...


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Joined and already kicked out ...



What did you do? Is that why you’re considering the complete reboot?

Wait… Do I even want to know?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Lazy day here. Resting a sore back. Did get a walk in this morning before the rain. 
Not quite there yet @Scepticalscribe , but won’t be long.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ooh, you guys are really ahead of us!   Our stalks are still slowly rising out of the ground, nowhere near the flowering stage yet.  It's been warm the past couple of days and warm today, but tomorrow we're b ack to chilly winter temperatures again, alas, with the possibility of the White Stuff (hopefully not sticking), too.....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Ooh, you guys are really ahead of us!   Our stalks are still slowly rising out of the ground, nowhere near the flowering stage yet.  It's been warm the past couple of days and warm today, but tomorrow we're b ack to chilly winter temperatures again, alas, with the possibility of the White Stuff (hopefully not sticking), too.....



Well this was the most advanced one I’ve seen. Most are still completely green. We had a frost yesterday, but that’s the first in a while. It’s been quite mild this winter. But could still come back with a vengeance. The cold strong wind is unpleasant though. Cuts through you.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Lazy day here. Resting a sore back. Did get a walk in this morning before the rain.
> Not quite there yet @Scepticalscribe , but won’t be long.
> View attachment 11685




Ah, happy sigh.

Thank you.

I am so looking forward to the appearance of my very favourite flowers, a harbinger and herald of spring.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well this was the most advanced one I’ve seen. Most are still completely green. We had a frost yesterday, but that’s the first in a while. It’s been quite mild this winter. But could still come back with a vengeance. The cold strong wind is unpleasant though. Cuts through you.




Even though the days are lengthening (and the quality of available light during the day - especially when the sun makes an appearance - is improving), it is still damned cold.  

And yes, agreed, that cold, strong wind does indeed go through you.


----------



## Alli

Sitting out on the deck today. It’s lovely out, although a little warm when the sun hits. Can’t wait until next month when we move and I can go in the pool every day!


----------



## DT

The little G and I headed out to the library, ugh, not a good vibe, and they don't have the needed book anyway.  So I determine an expensive edition is at B&N, off we go, score the book (for school) and another book for her (sexy vampire boys of some sort hahahaha ...), come back to and hit the grocery (see below), some other supplies, go into this amazing local art store than moved from the old city to up near us, get some of their killer datil pepper seasoning and a beautiful "angel bell" necklace for Mom, made from old silver, neat piece.

Groceries, yes, supplies for chili (in the slow cooker right now), had some awesome greenwise 92% ground beef, Rotel, usual recipe, we're doing chili today and deviled eggs, and tomorrow a hotdog bar (with the chili, slaw, cheese, peppers!), homemade Mac&C, dippy cheese, should be awesome for Superbowl Sunday 

Also got =ducked= when we came out of the grocery (there were two other Wranglers, near us so we =ducked= too )


----------



## ronntaylor

Had to go in for some blood work. Took my time after yesterday's MRI, wanted to make sure my system was flushed of the contrast. Results back already and doc says all looks fine (surprised he already accessed and diagnosed the results by the time I got home).

A "quick nap" morphed into a couple hours of deep sleep, so going to get in a long-ish walk at the local garden and then maybe hike the park trail if it's not too muddy/messy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Sitting out on the deck today. It’s lovely out, although a little warm when the sun hits. Can’t wait until next month when we move and I can go in the pool every day!



Warm enough to sit outside? That seems a long way off!


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Warm enough to sit outside? That seems a long way off!





It’s almost 70 here


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> It’s almost 70 here



Not sure what that is in English! But its 8 here.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Not sure what that is in English! But its 8 here.




~21° C

Wearing shorts and a light hoodie


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Not sure what that is in English! But its 8 here.




8 English? What’s that in Celsius?


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> 8 English? What’s that in Celsius?



Of course. Its what the world uses.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> ~21° C
> 
> Wearing shorts and a light hoodie



If I wore shorts I'd be arrested. My pasty pins are not a pretty sight!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> It’s almost 70 here



21C.


Apple fanboy said:


> Not sure what that is in English! But its 8 here.



Painful.

And 46F.

At least it is not below 0C; I loathe winter, and detest snow, ice, hail, sleet.


ericwn said:


> 8 English? What’s that in Celsius?



8C is 46F.

Some years ago, I spent some time learning off some these comparative tables (as least in the range that is relevant to what we experience).


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> 21C.




Yes, see post #5066


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Yes, see post #5066



Yes, I had composed and clicked on (and quoted sundry posts) before I laid eyes on yours.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Saturday night. So I'm having my weekly session on my personal Mac. Every other its always the work MBP getting the love! Still its nearly time for MOTD. Contemplating a hot chocolate.


----------



## Clix Pix

It's been warmish here, high 50's Fahrenheit,  but far from being actually WARM, y'know, and yet I saw a guy out walking his dog....and he (the guy, not the dog) was wearing shorts and a hoodie.   Spring is coming but it really is not here yet!


----------



## ronntaylor

I think the high got to 61 here in Queens, NY. The hubby said it was just below 60 in Virginia. It's usually warmer there than here.

Not complaining with a slim chance of a dusting tomorrow.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> It’s almost 70 here



We’ve been warmer than you all winter.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Well I’ve woken up and I’m still covid positive! I need to get out before I morph into Jack Torrance.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

@TRD

Get well soon.

It's 12C here. I wanted to wash my cars, but gave up, too cold for that.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Ulenspiegel said:


> @TRD
> 
> Get well soon.
> 
> It's 12C here. I wanted to wash my cars, but gave up, too cold for that.




Cheers, I am fine now though, just that little test thingy stopping me from enjoying the freedom I deserve lol. 

Car washing in the winter here is something I rarely do. There is one of the biggest road projects in the UK going on near me at the moment and one 5 minute drive turns my car a light brown colour. The mixture of mud and salt just makes me want to keep it there until the dryer spring comes along lol. I think you are wise to leave it in that temperature too!


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Cheers, I am fine now though, just that little test thingy stopping me from enjoying the freedom I deserve lol.
> 
> Car washing in the winter here is something I rarely do. There is one of the biggest road projects in the UK going on near me at the moment and one 5 minute drive turns my car a light brown colour. The mixture of mud and salt just makes me want to keep it there until the dryer spring comes along lol. I think you are wise to leave it in that temperature too!



I washed mine last week for the first time in ages. It still looks fine.  I remember I used to wash it weekly but I don’t really have the time these days. 

Have been out for a damp walk. Hair cut in a bit.


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> @TRD
> 
> Get well soon.
> 
> It's 12C here. I wanted to wash my cars, but gave up, too cold for that.




Too cold at 12C? That used to be my summers in Ireland, hehe. A sunny -22C (for AFB, that’s-22 English) over here… time to stay inside…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Apple fanboy: Hope you enjoyed both MOTD and your hot chocolate.

For me, hot chocolate is consumed (and thoroughly enjoyed, though not often) between Hallowe'en and the end of February, perhaps mid March.


----------



## Herdfan

Rolled in from the MIL's late last night.   Had to fix a couple of things in her "new" house.

Should I feel bad that she has some serious buyer's remorse?


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Car washing in the winter here is something I rarely do.




Protip:  fill your bucket(s) with very warm/hot water from inside the house (vs. the exterior hose).  You can do it from a tub if your bucket it too big, or even use hose water but dump a hot kettle of water into that.

Now clearly, if it's insanely cold, yeah, the car will have to be dirty, but you'd be surprised how much a hot bucket of water offsets the cold


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Protip:  fill your bucket(s) with very warm/hot water from inside the house (vs. the exterior hose).




Couple of years ago when I had to replace my hot water tank with a tankless, since I was having to replumb a bunch of it, I went ahead and installed one of these:






Now I have hot water right by the driveway.  Makes washing cars in colder weather tolerable.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Couple of years ago when I had to replace my hot water tank with a tankless, since I was having to replumb a bunch of it, I went ahead and installed one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have hot water right by the driveway.  Makes washing cars in colder weather tolerable.




No shit.  Well, now I feel totally inadequate ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Protip:  fill your bucket(s) with very warm/hot water from inside the house (vs. the exterior hose).  You can do it from a tub if your bucket it too big, or even use hose water but dump a hot kettle of water into that.
> 
> Now clearly, if it's insanely cold, yeah, the car will have to be dirty, but you'd be surprised how much a hot bucket of water offsets the cold



Would you ever use cold? I’ve always used hot water for cleaning my car. For both buckets.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Would you ever use cold? I’ve always used hot water for cleaning my car. For both buckets.




I use water at the temp it comes out of the hose, so the temp is basically "weather regulated"


----------



## Ulenspiegel

ericwn said:


> Too cold at 12C? That used to be my summers in Ireland, hehe. A sunny -22C (for AFB, that’s-22 English) over here… time to stay inside…



I know, I know. 

I am getting old.

12C was summer for me in Russia for more than a decade and in Finland for many years as well, but now... 

Like an old fart. (I try to comply with the title some of us were given here).


----------



## shadow puppet

Laying low and staying home.  I managed to survive the last minute Super Bowl grocery store craziness yesterday.  

I live just under 9 miles from SoFi stadium so avoiding the surrounding roads today.


----------



## DT

Hahaha, this tracking ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Finished work for the evening. Now watching MOTD. A short highlight show as there is some weird eggball show on later. Who wants to see that?


----------



## fooferdoggie

nothing outstanding on this ride just went to another state 45 miles. crossed the 205 freeway bridge about 1.5 miles noisy as hell hate riding across it. Did see the window and somehow a dead cat on the bike path. no clue how it got there it was a long ways from any residence. when you come off you get a nice little forested section. went to check out this wildlife refuge for some riding paths but it was just some grass paths and would be impossible to get our tandem past the gate. got some some good views of Mt hood.


----------



## Apple fanboy

In work today. Two guys on holiday. Made for an even busier day than usual. Will have to do some of my own work this evening.


----------



## shadow puppet

Also working today.  Dealing with three different time zones and it's making my head hurt.  #mondays


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Work, then shopping and some banking.

Now surfing (and "giving likes to ericwn in MR iPAD thread).


----------



## DT

Valentine's Day!

Got some neat stuff for the ladies (one was something made from 100 year old silver repurposed)

Did a little gift exchange between the three of us, and I got some of the amazing Runamok maple syrups/mixers, in a beautiful gift box:



			https://runamokmaple.com/
		


 Having some right now, cinnamon/vanilla infused with Bulleit Rye 

Then doing some pizza, a movie, first going to churn through a little more code


----------



## Apple fanboy

I did receive a valentines gift and card. It was in one of the deliveries at work. A cherry lollipop! 
We don’t bother at home. I tell Mrs AFB I love her every day.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> We don’t bother at home. I tell Mrs AFB I love her every day.




To be clear, having some V-day fun doesn't mean we don't do the latter as well.


----------



## DT

Had an interesting convo with a client about a major, mission critical piece of software we wrote for them, what if I/we were to drop off the earth / drop dead / just say "F*** it" and not support it any longer - they're open to a full purchase of the IC/code/source/etc., this might be a way to walk away from this particular part of the business.  Pretty exciting stuff!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Well, I almost forgot about Valentine's Day.

Though bought some gifts for my son as he is the only family now.


----------



## DT

Ulenspiegel said:


> Well, I almost forgot about Valentine's Day.
> 
> Though bought some gifts for my son as he is the only family now.




Yeah, this isn't some "have to get something for the wife" sort of thing, it's just for fun, there are __zero__ expectations,  we got the little G this LED plush kitty lamp, the pizza is really for her, we get nothing and we'd still have silly fun today.


----------



## lizkat

Ulenspiegel said:


> Well, I almost forgot about Valentine's Day.
> 
> Though bought some gifts for my son as he is the only family now.




I almost forgot too but was reminded in time by the NYT's Spelling Bee game,  which today featured a challenge to make words out of,  yeah,  a scrambled version of ' VALENTINE '.   Thank goodness for that and for e-cards,  I sent out a few to pals on my usual list for snailmail versions.  I'm sure not doing many mailbox trips in this icy weather so I have no clue what may be out there in that roadside box at this point.  I await the next thaw and a trip to the road in the (forecast) rain on a balmy Thursday before it all freezes up again.  Gotta love these rollercoaster February temperatures, I never know what to put on in the morning...   two layers of clothing, or maybe four?!


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Gotta love these rollercoaster February temperatures, I never know what to put on in the morning... two layers of clothing, or maybe four?!




Personally speaking, I'll put on 6 layers, then roll everywhere I want to go.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> To be clear, having some V-day fun doesn't mean we don't do the latter as well.



Quite right to. I’ve never subscribed to the moaning about her indoors or whatever when talking about the wife. We’ve been together for 26 years, married 24 this year.


----------



## Clix Pix

My (late) husband died on February 1st 1989......    That particular year Valentine's Day felt as though it was a hideous rubbing of salt into raw,  fresh wounds.   Years later I still dislike  and try to ignore Valentine's Day.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> My (late) husband died on February 1st 1989......    That particular year Valentine's Day felt as though it was a hideous rubbing of salt into raw,  fresh wounds.   Years later I still dislike  and try to ignore Valentine's Day.



I can relate. That’s Christmas, Mothers Day , Fathers Day, Easter, Miss AFB Birthday and the day we lost her in our house. 

At least none of those are coming up for a while.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, I have Mother's Day and Father's Day coming up in the spring,  where I honor each of my deceased parents, plus their birthdays -- my mother's is a week before my own, and my father's birthday has just gone past, as it was in January. 

Yeah, holidays are rough sometimes;  I just tend to ignore them for the most part, when I can.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Well, I have Mother's Day and Father's Day coming up in the spring,  where I honor each of my deceased parents, plus their birthdays -- my mother's is a week before my own, and my father's birthday has just gone past, as it was in January.
> 
> Yeah, holidays are rough sometimes;  I just tend to ignore them for the most part, when I can.



We just skip all Birthdays. Haven’t acknowledged one in years. 
The worst thing about Mothers day is we get it twice. When we celebrate it and when you do these days.


----------



## ericwn

Once again dealing with discomfort and pain in shoulder and arm. Have an appointment with a new family doctor tomorrow hoping this is a first step to finding a root cause.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> We just skip all Birthdays. Haven’t acknowledged one in years.
> The worst thing about Mothers day is we get it twice. When we celebrate it and when you do these days.




I've always found that interesting, that you guys have "Mothering Sunday" in April and then we come along in May with our Mother's Day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I've always found that interesting, that you guys have "Mothering Sunday" in April and then we come along in May with our Mother's Day.




To Mother, it was always "Mother's Day", and, for as long as she had her mind, memory and proverbial marbles, she liked us to acknowledge it, and celebrate her place in our lives (and liked for my father, to do so, too), and, so we did.  All of us.

Mind you, he (my father) also liked it if we made a bit of a fuss of him on Father's Day.  

And, in common with @Clix Pix, I honour each of them on their respective birthdays.


----------



## lizkat

There's nothing I can do now about what is done,  or to resurrect a relationship in reality with those gone ahead of me off this planet or otherwise out of my life -- for whatever reason of theirs, mine or some dice roll of the cosmos.

So I have tried to do as my grandmother did, which was to honor all that she could of the lives of those people once close to her,  and let rest in peace what may not have set right with her or the rest of the world close up or at large.  Keep the good memories and let the others wash off during a walk in the rain... or sunshine.

I believe that with grief, it may never depart but it can become different and take on more remembrance of the good times.  Doesn't mean certain days or dates aren't hard, and holidays can be a bittersweet mixture.  

My youngest brother, a Vietnam Vet, took his own life more than ten years ago on a Midsummer's Eve.  He lived not far from me and had done a lot of the carpentry and renovation detail on my place.  I can still find Midsummer's Eve difficult, and his birthday in the fall, but I am mostly and daily reminded now by my mere surroundings of all the sweet, pseudo-tragic ("I regret to report that I've killed your coffeepot") or absolutely comical encounters which that bro and I had shared while he was still able to stay on the planet.

There's no way any of those funny or sweet tales can ever offset the horror of learning that he'd tied his young pup outside to a rail fence up by the road -- a tipoff later that something was definitely wrong--  and then set afire the house which he had built from scratch, and then shot himself to death on a deliciously balmy summer night.  

But no one can take the treasured memories away from me except me, and I have refused to do that.  They are my memories of a sweet brother I knew for his whole life, and our times together were no less real nor are made worthless just because there came a sudden and violent end to those times.  The end was one thing.   All the rest was a lifetime... and his lifetime with all its ups and downs has made my own life richer and more deeply lived than if I'd never known him.  How could I not celebrate that in as many ways and as often as I can?!


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> There's nothing I can do now about what is done,  or to resurrect a relationship in reality with those gone ahead of me off this planet or otherwise out of my life -- for whatever reason of theirs, mine or some dice roll of the cosmos.
> 
> So I have tried to do as my grandmother did, which was to honor all that she could of the lives of those people once close to her,  and let rest in peace what may not have set right with her or the rest of the world close up or at large.  Keep the good memories and let the others wash off during a walk in the rain... or sunshine.
> 
> I believe that with grief, it may never depart but it can become different and take on more remembrance of the good times.  Doesn't mean certain days or dates aren't hard, and holidays can be a bittersweet mixture.
> 
> My youngest brother, a Vietnam Vet, took his own life more than ten years ago on a Midsummer's Eve.  He lived not far from me and had done a lot of the carpentry and renovation detail on my place.  I can still find Midsummer's Eve difficult, and his birthday in the fall, but I am mostly and daily reminded now by my mere surroundings of all the sweet, pseudo-tragic ("I regret to report that I've killed your coffeepot") or absolutely comical encounters which that bro and I had shared while he was still able to stay on the planet.
> 
> There's no way any of those funny or sweet tales can ever offset the horror of learning that he'd tied his young pup outside to a rail fence up by the road -- a tipoff later that something was definitely wrong--  and then set afire the house which he had built from scratch, and then shot himself to death on a deliciously balmy summer night.
> 
> But no one can take the treasured memories away from me except me, and I have refused to do that.  They are my memories of a sweet brother I knew for his whole life, and our times together were no less real nor are made worthless just because there came a sudden and violent end to those times.  The end was one thing.   All the rest was a lifetime... and his lifetime with all its ups and downs has made my own life richer and more deeply lived than if I'd never known him.  How could I not celebrate that in as many ways and as often as I can?!



Sorry to hear about your brother. Its good to hold onto those memories of happier times.
I'm seeing my Dad for the first time in over a year next month. I also need to sort out a visit to my Mother who I've not seen in years. They are both in their 70's. But like always seems to get in the way when I try and arrange a visit. Mostly theirs!


----------



## Ulenspiegel

ericwn said:


> Once again dealing with discomfort and pain in shoulder and arm. Have an appointment with a new family doctor tomorrow hoping this is a first step to finding a root cause.



eric,

It might well be the post-effect of vaccination (I had pain in the arms, now in hips - was vaccinated 2x 7 months ago) or post-COVID effects.

Nevertheless, the best solution evidently is to see your new doctor. She might turn out to be pretty. You will forget the discomfort and pain in a second. 

P.S.: Get well soon, mate!


----------



## Thomas Veil

One of the few nice things about growing older is that you become even more comfortable with each other. 

Although my wife loves getting flowers, she's over the idea of my buying her some on Valentine's Day. She's practical, and dislikes the idea of my spending 50-100% more on roses just because it's February 14th. So I'll either get her flowers another time (you don't need a special day to say "I love you"), or I'll get her something else I know she likes.

She loves Coffee Crisp, which is hard to find in the US. So this year I ordered a dozen bars on Amazon and the order arrived Feb. 13. She told me I got a package and I told her, "Open it." She was so cute and appreciative when she saw that it was really for her. Such a little thing, but you'd think I'd gotten her jewelry or something. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> She loves Coffee Crisp, which is hard to find in the US. So this year I ordered a dozen bars on Amazon and the order arrived Feb. 13. She told me I got a package and I told her, "Open it." She was so cute and appreciative when she saw that it was really for her. Such a little thing, but you'd think I'd gotten her jewelry or something. I'm a lucky man.



My favorite candy bar in the world! Fortunately, we can get them at Publix.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Thomas Veil said:


> One of the few nice things about growing older is that you become even more comfortable with each other.
> 
> Although my wife loves getting flowers, she's over the idea of my buying her some on Valentine's Day. She's practical, and dislikes the idea of my spending 50-100% more on roses just because it's February 14th. So I'll either get her flowers another time (you don't need a special day to say "I love you"), or I'll get her something else I know she likes.
> 
> She loves Coffee Crisp, which is hard to find in the US. So this year I ordered a dozen bars on Amazon and the order arrived Feb. 13. She told me I got a package and I told her, "Open it." She was so cute and appreciative when she saw that it was really for her. Such a little thing, but you'd think I'd gotten her jewelry or something. I'm a lucky man.



I’ve never bought Mrs AFB flowers.  She doesn’t like them. Only ones growing in the garden.  She thinks cut flowers are a waste. 
I’ve had toffee crisp bars, but not coffee crisp bars.


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> eric,
> 
> It might well be the post-effect of vaccination (I had pain in the arms, now in hips - was vaccinated 2x 7 months ago) or post-COVID effects.
> 
> Nevertheless, the best solution evidently is to see your new doctor. She might turn out to be pretty. You will forget the discomfort and pain in a second.
> 
> P.S.: Get well soon, mate!




Thanks for the kind words! Planning next steps today, booking appointments for physio, blood work, new ecg etc 

What I believed was a single issue might be a combination of elements that need further investigation.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Actually stopping for a bit today at lunch. My old routine used to be a walk and a telephone call with Mrs AFB everyday. Now  it’s eat a pot noodle whilst answering emails. One day I’ll have less to do. Probably if I ever get to retire. Not likely!


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Got some neat stuff for the ladies (one was something made from 100 year old silver repurposed)




This is the piece (shot a pic for the SIL) it's pretty neat, that's actually little bell, it rings for luck, for memories, the card has a whole story.  It's from a store close to us that has all local artist products (including local honey, Datil seasonings, etc.), very cool, we've been getting stuff from them for 20 years.


----------



## DT

Finally made it into this place, the little G had an appointment, so we walked down the street just a block or so, got a couple of beers (local stuff), and some homemade pimento cheese (it was amazing, pickled veggies, homemade hot bread);


----------



## Eric

Working on a Joe Satriani song in between meetings as I get time, it's always a challenge to play his stuff at speed.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I should be sleeping. But the wind and rain are battering the house. Storm Eunice is upon us. Wish I didn’t have to go to the office today. Especially with the red weather warning.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> I should be sleeping. But the wind and rain are battering the house. Storm Eunice is upon us. Wish I didn’t have to go to the office today. Especially with the red weather warning.




A lot of companies are urging people to work from home today. Especially as car insurance is effectively void if you have an accident after being warned to stay inside.


----------



## ericwn

I have my first physio appointment today and need to get my son to daycare but it looks as if we’re snowed in quite heavily so this may all have to be reevaluated once the sun is up…


----------



## yaxomoxay

1) Checking the MLB negotiations.we might not have a season this year. 
2) since we’re in Septuagesima - using the old calendar - deciding what to give up for lent. Most likely social media is something that will go, I have to decide if forums apply.


----------



## Eric

yaxomoxay said:


> 1) Checking the MLB negotiations.we might not have a season this year.
> 2) since we’re in Septuagesima - using the old calendar - *deciding what to give up for lent. Most likely social media is something that will go, I have to decide if forums apply.*



Forums are pretty much all I use anymore, I've given up on FB and Twitter for more substantive discussion.


----------



## DT

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> A lot of companies are urging people to work from home today. Especially as car insurance is effectively void if you have an accident after being warned to stay inside.




I had no idea of the magnitude of this storm, wow, and I have some perspective as someone who’s been through several. 

Batten down the hatches and stay safe!


----------



## yaxomoxay

Eric said:


> Forums are pretty much all I use anymore, I've given up on FB and Twitter for more substantive discussion.



I understand. I don’t do any discussion on Twitter, very very little on FB, and I post some gym pics or quotes or books on IG. However, I do check them which exposes me to the stupidity of most. I admit that I removed anything toxic from Twitter, or anything that is polemic-bound (which includes people I agree with), so now my twitter feed is mostly about motivational crap. 

To be honest, I am kind of bored of being online and I am very bored of the “social network” (of any kind).


----------



## lizkat

yaxomoxay said:


> 1) Checking the MLB negotiations.we might not have a season this year.
> 2) since we’re in Septuagesima - using the old calendar - deciding what to give up for lent. Most likely social media is something that will go, I have to decide if forums apply.




1) I'm totally crushed about prospects for late or no baseball...   it's the hallmark of spring and the joy of summer for me.

2) So...  toying with the question of whether I can, um,  just give up baseball for Lent this year?   This is the sort of question I would have thrown at one of my recently deceased pals, a Jesuit and former priest who would have laughed uproariously before telling me I was skating dangerously near the window overlooking blasphemy.


----------



## yaxomoxay

lizkat said:


> 1) I'm totally crushed about prospects for late or no baseball...   it's the hallmark of spring and the joy of summer for me.




It’s insane how rich guys wants to be richer, and even richer guys wants to be richer. I don’t care if they make $1B per game, I just want going to a baseball game affordable again. I believe that parking at the Texas Rangers ballpark is now $35, it should be unconstitutional!



lizkat said:


> 2) So...  toying with the question of whether I can, um,  just live up baseball for Lent this year?   This is the sort of question I would have thrown at one of my recently deceased pals, a Jesuit and former priest who would have laughed uproariously before telling me I was skating dangerously near the window overlooking blasphemy.



I am all for lent penance, but let’s not exaggerate here.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> Working on a Joe Satriani song in between meetings as I get time, it's always a challenge to play his stuff at speed.




For whatever reason as soon as I read this my mind instantly went to The Onion headline "Yngwie Malmsteen Officially Changes Middle Name To 'Fucking'"


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> For whatever reason as soon as I read this my mind instantly went to The Onion headline "Yngwie Malmsteen Officially Changes Middle Name To 'Fucking'"




Ah now see where my mind went when I got as far as "Satriani"  in Eric's post was to that question of Joe Satriani v Chris Martin and plagiarism allegations.    Joe said the_* Viva La Vida*_ track on Coldplay's album of that name had plagiarized Satriani's tune *If I could Fly *from his _*Is There Love in Space? *_ album.

I remember making a playlist of the two tracks and playing them over and over for awhile and I did end up thinking, uh...  yeah Chris should settle bc this ain't goin' away.   Actually a California court dismissed the suit but Coldplay then settled without admitting wrongdoing.

In other distractions related to today,  how can it be snowing now and 18 degrees when at midnight it was 53º and raining.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> For whatever reason as soon as I read this my mind instantly went to The Onion headline "Yngwie Malmsteen Officially Changes Middle Name To 'Fucking'"



Perfect headline man lol. Dude is a gifted player but arrogant to the point of being laughable. A drummer I used to be in a band with toured with him a few years back and said he's actually a pretty cool guy behind the scenes though.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Eric said:


> Perfect headline man lol. Dude is a gifted player but arrogant to the point of being laughable. A drummer I used to be in a band with toured with him a few years back and said he's actually a pretty cool guy behind the scenes though.




I hung around a lot of guitarists back when him and Joe were at their peak, bordering on commercial breakthrough succuess,  When it came to guitar playing it seemed like the order of the day was how much music theory can you cram into the least amount of bars.  It was like listening to math.  Those were fun times though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> A lot of companies are urging people to work from home today. Especially as car insurance is effectively void if you have an accident after being warned to stay inside.



I didn’t know that on the insurance! Just as well I was okay. Mind you we were amber rather than red here I think.


----------



## Apple fanboy

So no storm damage here. Still raining though, so it will be flooding next I’m sure. 
Off for my test drive after lunch. First time I’ve ever test driven a new car.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> So no storm damage here. Still raining though, so it will be flooding next I’m sure.
> Off for my test drive after lunch. First time I’ve ever test driven a new car.




Safe driving.

What is the car?

No storm damage here, either, though yesterday (and the previous night) were both profoundly unpleasant.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

The rain is so bad today and still high winds. Can’t really leave the house to do anything enjoyable.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> The rain is so bad today and still high winds. Can’t really leave the house to do anything enjoyable.



Same here. It was sunny for a bit, but now the rain is back. Still I’ll be leaving in a bit to go test the car. Good to see how it deals with the wind.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Safe driving.
> 
> What is the car?
> 
> No storm damage here, either, though yesterday (and the previous night) were both profoundly unpleasant.



Glad your all okay down South as well. It’s a BMW i3.


----------



## ericwn

Eric said:


> Working on a Joe Satriani song in between meetings as I get time, it's always a challenge to play his stuff at speed.




Maybe one day you’d like to share your cover with us here? I’d be interested, love Satriani. I’ll put on Surfing withe Alien for the kids later


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Glad your all okay down South as well. It’s a BMW i3. View attachment 11796




Your own?  Or, for the office?

Looks lovely.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Same here. It was sunny for a bit, but now the rain is back. Still I’ll be leaving in a bit to go test the car. Good to see how it deals with the wind.



Yes, although it is nowhere nearly as bad as it was, it is still not a day for the farmers' market.


----------



## ericwn

Eric said:


> Perfect headline man lol. Dude is a gifted player but arrogant to the point of being laughable. A drummer I used to be in a band with toured with him a few years back and said he's actually a pretty cool guy behind the scenes though.




Yngwie is certainly arrogant as hell but at the end of the day, why not. It’s solely his vision and his business. As a fan, I’d wish he’d pass the microphone back to those singers he had in the past cause I can’t stand his singing, and in addition I’d recommend him to produce his music to a more modern standard rather than still sounding like a home made 80s demo tape at times.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Your own?  Or, for the office?
> 
> Looks lovely.



For me (well us). Looking to drop to a one car family. So my search criteria is for something Mrs AFB is also happy to drive. But she’s not a confident driver and prefers small cars. 
But only considering full electric. Petrol prices are insane.


----------



## DT

My "doing today ..." posts are usually delayed by a day, so this was yesterday 

Hit up the Town Center, we're not really "mall people", but it's outside and the weather was super nice, I hit up Total Wine while the ladies hit a couple of stores.  TW was a mess, even on a Friday, I opted for the way out parking which was apparently also Tesla parking   As I was walking back a black TMY was leaving (I wait to take a pic ...), and another TM3 was already parked   It was technically marked as "compact", but the spaces were plenty big, a little bit of a walk but extremely car safe.







Ate at Ida Claire again, wow, so good, we have plenty to take home but ordered even more to go   I haven't had fried okra in years and this was stellar, they sliced it long way, perfect beading, served with a gremolata aioli, their amazing biscuits and house made jam, sausage gravy, other assorted yum   Ate outside on the front patio, very nice.


The little G hit up the Vans store, which gave me a huge smile (I'm an ol' school skater/BMX-er, I still mostly wear DC sneakers), and picked these up, holy hell, this is the most amazing sneaker I've ever seen 







Oh yeah, my beer scores (all 90+ BA):

Bell's Hopslam (98% on BA, holy smokes)
Stone IPA selection (12-pack) with Hazy, Tangerine, Ruination and a limited to the box Sublimely Self-Righteous Black IPA !)
Southern Tier Cocoa Nitro
Oskar Blues Old Chub Scotts Ale

!__woot__!

I'll do a dedicated beer post in the beer thread later


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> My "doing today ..." posts are usually delayed by a day, so this was yesterday
> 
> Hit up the Town Center, we're not really "mall people", but it's outside and the weather was super nice, I hit up Total Wine while the ladies hit a couple of stores.  TW was a mess, even on a Friday, I opted for the way out parking which was apparently also Tesla parking   As I was walking back a black TMY was leaving (I wait to take a pic ...), and another TM3 was already parked   It was technically marked as "compact", but the spaces were plenty big, a little bit of a walk but extremely car safe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11800
> 
> 
> Ate at Ida Claire again, wow, so good, we have plenty to take home but ordered even more to go   I haven't had fried okra is years and this was stellar, they sliced it long way, perfect beading, served with a gremolata aioli, their amazing biscuits and house made jam, sausage gravy, other assorted yum   Ate outside on the front patio, very nice.
> 
> 
> The little G hit up the Vans store, which gave me a huge smile (I'm an ol' school skater/BMX-er, I still mostly wear DC sneakers), and picked these up, holy hell, this is the most amazing sneaker I've ever seen
> 
> 
> View attachment 11801
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, my beer scores (all 90+ BA):
> 
> Bell's Hopslam (98% on BA, holy smokes)
> Stone IPA selection (12-pack) with Hazy, Tangerine, Ruination and a limited to the box Sublimely Self-Righteous Black IPA !)
> Southern Tier Cocoa Nitro
> Oskar Blues Old Chub Scotts Ale
> 
> !__woot__!
> 
> I'll do a dedicated beer post in the beer thread later



Lol. Always pick a spot out of the way where only one other person can park next to you!


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Stone IPA selection (12-pack) with Hazy, Tangerine, Ruination and a limited to the box Sublimely Self-Righteous Black IPA !)



That's what we've been enjoying this week too. Some a little too bitter, but generally way above average. *F*ear *M*ovie *L*ions is pretty good.


----------



## User.45

Apple fanboy said:


> Glad your all okay down South as well. It’s a BMW i3. View attachment 11796



did you end up getting it? Despite my grievances, it's a really fun car to drive around in the city. Driving experience wise, it's the most unique I've ever driven. One-pedal driving with instant torque makes you feel like the car is the extension of your mind. I just wish it had a 200-250 mi range


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> I’ve never bought Mrs AFB flowers.  She doesn’t like them. Only ones growing in the garden.  She thinks cut flowers are a waste.
> I’ve had toffee crisp bars, but not coffee crisp bars.




Have you tried buying her a planter?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I’ve never bought Mrs AFB flowers.  She doesn’t like them. Only ones growing in the garden.  She thinks cut flowers are a waste.
> I’ve had toffee crisp bars, but not coffee crisp bars.



Mother - who adored her garden, and was a gifted gardener, with the proverbial "green fingers" - held similar views about cut flowers, although she graciously accepted them as gifts if they made an appearance (which never happened from someone who knew her well), and tended them carefully.


----------



## Edd

So I’m crushing the Peloton just now and I learned the song is called Ballroom Blitz, I’ve always called it Bar Room Blitz and now my whole day is fucked.


----------



## SuperMatt

Edd said:


> So I’m crushing the Peloton just now and I learned the song is called Ballroom Blitz, I’ve always called it Bar Room Blitz and now my whole day is fucked.



I first heard that song when I saw the movie Wayne’s World…


----------



## Apple fanboy

P_X said:


> did you end up getting it? Despite my grievances, it's a really fun car to drive around in the city. Driving experience wise, it's the most unique I've ever driven. One-pedal driving with instant torque makes you feel like the car is the extension of your mind. I just wish it had a 200-250 mi range



Not buying today. Just investigating.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> That's what we've been enjoying this week too. Some a little too bitter, but generally way above average. *F*ear *M*ovie *L*ions is pretty good.




Stone can mostly do no wrong - there's a few others, Founders, Southern Tier, Dogfish Head come to mind - their not as good is generally better than most     Stone's "regular" IPA, that's the green container, West Coast style IPA is world class, and easy to find, the "west coast" IPAs are big up front with a more citrus/fruit type hop, and a little subdued on the malt side.  FML is pretty terrific.

Started with a Tangerine Express with lunch, just now


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Lol. Always pick a spot out of the way where only one other person can park next to you!




At least far parkers, even if they park near you, are usually also the type of people who take a little care with their car (and yours).


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> At least far parkers, even if they park near you, are usually also the type of people who take a little care with their car (and yours).



Absolutely. Plus as a bonus you get a few extra steps in for your AW. On the rare times I do go to the shops we are usually there as they open, and gone within an hour.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Nothing special today. Rest. Reading, watching movies, eating, having a nap like a classical old fart.

Oh, yes, checking MR and as usual giving "like"-s to ericwn's posts in my favorite iPAD thread. 
(I don't feel like posting there anymore, though did it yesterday nonetheless).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been trying to get hold of my Dad all day. Just heard from him. His power has been out for 30 hours. Lost some fencing. Power is back on now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Been trying to get hold of my Dad all day. Just heard from him. His power has been out for 30 hours. Lost some fencing. Power is back on now.



Glad to hear that power has been restored for him and that he is fine; an ugly storm.

Lashing rain again this evening.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> So I’m crushing the Peloton just now and I learned the song is called Ballroom Blitz, I’ve always called it Bar Room Blitz and now my whole day is fucked.




I've had that reaction when I found out the lyrics to this or that song were not quite what I had figured.  But with that, at least before the era of band-supplied lyrics on streaming platforms, I could always shrug and dismiss other website-provided lyrics and stick to my view of how the song went.   But when it's a track title...  yeah.   I feel your pain!


----------



## User.45

Watching Don't Look Up. This shouldn't be THIS funny.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> Watching Don't Look Up. This shouldn't be THIS funny.



So good.


----------



## Clix Pix

Still doing some work with my archived images and backups....  Hoping that tomorrow I'll be finished with this.

Hanging out on forums in the meantime, of course, and fascinated by human nature and how it reveals itself.....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Still doing some work with my archived images and backups....  Hoping that tomorrow I'll be finished with this.
> 
> Hanging out on forums in the meantime, of course, and fascinated by human nature and how it reveals itself.....



In any particular way? There are some truly strange people around. I seem to work with a lot of them! 
Mostly planning to spend some time on my computer today. The weather is too awful for little else.


----------



## DT

Pretty glorious day, cool-er-ish, but sunny.  Going to knock around in some code - doing a little cross-pollination between the two major projects - then back to the new beer   Got a big shipment from Omaha this week, I think we're going to do lobster tacos - pan poached in butter, some small corn "street taco" tortillas,  cilantro, maybe a ranch + sriracha + lime dressing.

Yesterday, hahaha, well, that was a bit of a clusterfuck ... 

The main bedroom shower has been a little janky, it's a turn/push-pull type setup, just time to change the cartridge.  I actually had one NITB I picked up a couple of years ago to have on hand, MOEN branded replacement (the standard 1225).

Now, this is not a big deal in concept    Remove handle, plate, lock pin, pull out old cartridge, slide new one in, done.   Of course, you have to shut off the water for this, and it's rare that this sort of shower has a local cutoff (like the faucets under the sink for example).  Our garage full house cutoff we had installed doesn't quite shut things down (needs to be serviced), so I had to go with the county shutoff at "the curb" (we don't actually have curbs ).  I have one of the valve tools, basically a big metal T with a slotted end, give it crank, open some faucets, let it all drain.

An important point - at this stage, we are without water. 

I've already done everything short of pulling the old cartridge - I put on the supplied adapter, try to give it a turn, doesn't budge.  I shoot a little PB Blaster in it, about die from fumes, go through this several times, no luck, and apparently we are without WD40 which I would've preferred.  Off to YT for some help, beyond a more exotic drill and tap process, they recommend a puller tool, and yep the local hardware store has them, so I fly up and of course traffic is insane around here this weekend, we get a lot of overflow from the Daytona 500, ugh, lots of Brandon halfwits.

Grab the tool, a fresh can of WD40, spray it, let it sit, try to the tool - it's basically a screw that connects to the stem, and a collar bolts that you turn and it pulls, I've got the same sort of tool for car pulleys/steering wheels.  It barely moves, I spray, turn, repeat, now we're like 2 hours into this.  I get a big wrench with some leverage turn, turn, *pow*, it comes out - partially.  It was so fused, it sheared off.

Now we're sitting without water and what is in effect an open water line.

I spend time trying to fish out the shrapnel, it's tough, hard to see, it's not coming out, none of my needlenose are long enough or lack the grip, I can't even tell what's what.   We make the decision for some EM plumbing help, but nope, none available, either no Sat service, or can't dispatch till the next day.

Do I just try to cap it at this point?  Do we go to a hotel? Hahaha, we make drinks, it doesn't help, but we don't care.

At this point I go full Hulk mode, as is usually the case, I can never depend on anyone outside of myself or my family, I'm determined to make this happen.  I hit my tool chest and get some stuff wire, make some hooks, I get a couple of thin chisels, and as an odd choice, I grab a reciprocating saw blade, like a demo style, it's long, has hooked teeth.

Wires, etc., fail, but holy hell, the saw blade easily snags the left behind rubber parts, and out they come!  I flush it with a water bottle, I can see what's the coupler/pipe and what's the old cart.  Now I get a good attack on the stuff stuck the walls, pry, wedge, bit by bit, and finally I snag the big left over piece from the rear.

WOO!

I clean it out good, use a little soap to lube the new cart, in it goes, locking pin, outer pieces, handle, it's smooth like butter, I run outside, turn the water back on.  Perfect, works amazing, the flow must be doubled, not only was the old cart not shutting 100% down and hard to move, it was impending the water flow.  We had just put in a new big shower head too, now it's crazy amazing, it's one of those huge dish style, it's like a resort now - the shower beer was amazing last night 

Went ahead and ordered all new exterior pieces too, they'll be here today, no biggie, that's just a couple of screws, water stays on, figured we did all this, time, might as well do a full refurb


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Browsing online, sipping coffee, reading, watching hailstones hammer the window - and listening to the wind attempt a mindless shriek - from the next storm, the current one, that is, (the BBC forecast helpfully reminds me to expect "hail showers and severe gales") after having experienced the last (two) - the most recent pair - by way of storms over the past few days/week.


----------



## ericwn

Got up with the baby at about 6 am, my son then woke up and joined us at 7am. Shoulder pain and arm issues are back hence trying to take it easy where possible and keeping the nerve as warm as possible. 

My wife and sister in law will take the kids swimming later which will allow me to have a bit of quiet time for some reading I hope. 

-10 over here hence being outside is not for me today.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Eric, have they checked your heart condition (ECG, Ultrasound etc.)?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nothing special today either. Reading mostly. Oh, yes, went into MR battle with ericwn and cmaier.

Came back from the battle with my trousers down.


----------



## ericwn

Ulenspiegel said:


> Eric, have they checked your heart condition (ECG, Ultrasound etc.)?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nothing special today either. Reading mostly. Oh, yes, went into MR battle with ericwn and cmaier.
> 
> Came back from the battle with my trousers down.




ECG is to be booked in the coming days, blood work is scheduled for next week.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> ECG is to be booked in the coming days, blood work is scheduled for next week.



Good luck with it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> ECG is to be booked in the coming days, blood work is scheduled for next week.



Good luck with it.

Chatted with Decent Brother for the best part of an hour.


----------



## Deleted member 215

It’s a day off so right now I’m eating tacos from one of my favorite hole-in-the-wall taquerias and watching The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel.

The perfect Monday


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Almost the same here, just PadThai and Warrior (Danish Crime TV Show) on Netflix.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Making my last tea then I'm off to bed. It was a busy day with 50% of the team off for various reasons.


----------



## Herdfan

It's President's Day.  Grrrrrr........

And a nice day to boot.  So Home Depot is filled with DIY'ers who have no clue why they are there or what they are looking for.


----------



## DT

Holy shit, this is *E V I L* (in the best possible way )


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent some time processing older images this morning, then in the afternoon chatted with neighbors for a while -- a nice thing about this being a federal holiday is that those who are still working had the day off and were popping in-and-out so a nice time for catching up.   After that I somewhat belatedly got outside again with the camera but the pickings were pretty slim as far as interesting photos were concerned.  A goose and I briefly greeted each other, and a big bird -- one without feathers -- went flying overhead so I aimed the camera in that direction as well.  Now at my stomach's urging, I'm contemplating what to have for dinner....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered some coffee.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ordered some coffee.




So did I, and the answer to: "_Can you have to much coffee?_", is yes, yes you can


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> So did I, and the answer to: "_Can you have to much coffee?_", is yes, yes you can




No, actually, you can never have too much coffee.


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, actually, you can never have too much coffee.




Hahaha, I knew you'd say that 

Yes you can, if you saw the amount we had (including the couple of day out inbound order), it's a bit silly, as we can't consume it quick enough and it runs the risk of getting old.

2 pounds? 5 pounds total?  20 pounds?  50 pounds?  Maybe those quantities are pushing the absurd - but there's definitely a "too much" line in the sand


----------



## DT

I mean, I think I'm actually being disrespectful to the coffee 

Bones Coffee is killing me with the good deals, and then I bought a ton, and then I got a bunch of discounts/freebies, hahaha, looks like we'll have BOTH French presses going on a few mornings.  Nearly 90 ounces of glorious Joe


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, actually, you can never have too much coffee.




This post of yours was so short that I’m now confident that your account was hacked!


----------



## Pumbaa

ericwn said:


> This post of yours was so short that I’m now confident that your account was hacked!



Sometimes less is more. Never for bacon, though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I always keep a small jar of instant coffee in the house. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> I always keep a small jar of instant coffee in the house. Is that what you mean?



I am reasonably certain that a small jar of instant coffee won’t count as having “too much coffee“. So… Since it is less than too much coffee, but more than nothing at all, technically speaking it might actually qualify as “less is more” for some definitions of coffee?


----------



## ericwn

Pumbaa said:


> Sometimes less is more. Never for bacon, though.




Same applies to coffee for me too.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Pumbaa said:


> I am reasonably certain that a small jar of instant coffee won’t count as having “too much coffee“. So… Since it is less than too much coffee, but more than nothing at all, technically speaking it might actually qualify as “less is more” for some definitions of coffee?



True story. The small jar usually goes off before we finish it. It’s only for tradesmen that come here.


----------



## Clix Pix

Just finished watching a fascinating documentary called "Sound City," about a small recording studio in Van Nuys, California.  It's a remarkable glimpse into watching musicians working together with the revered NEVE sound board recording system,  and the documentary traces the history of this place, which looked like a hole-in-the-wall dump but which eventually attracted rock musicians who became stars in their own right and also more than a few established stars.   If you're into rock music you'll enjoy this documentary!


----------



## DT

Well, since this:





We are drinking up 

I'm listening to some Screaming Trees, Mark Lanegan the lead singer died today at 57, also have some of his solo work queued up, a real talent.

Also hung Plankton on our "parking assist" cord in the garage ...


----------



## DT

Some may recall my main bedroom shower excitement, the final product was excellent, a buttery smooth faucet, brand new hardware all around - we also did a new stainless rod and hangers, a lovely new material inner liner, the shower is GLORIOUS.

... or so we thought.

The hot water has been running out pretty quickly, like ~10 minutes, it's intensely hot until it does (that's important for the diag ...), it also heats up again quickly.

So I have determined that it's the lower heat element and/or the lower thermostat (hot but low availability), so I tracked OEM part numbers, ordered at like a 30% discount from Amazon and they'll be here on Thursday, it's a reasonably new (~3-4 years) Rheem water heater, big, dual element, with like am 8 year warranty, but I'm not even sure how that worked for components and who/how they're installed, so I got both parts for ~$25


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> I always keep a small jar of instant coffee in the house. Is that what you mean?




No, that is not what I mean.  

That is not coffee.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Hahaha, I knew you'd say that
> 
> Yes you can, if you saw the amount we had (including the couple of day out inbound order), it's a bit silly, as we can't consume it quick enough and it runs the risk of getting old.
> 
> 2 pounds? 5 pounds total?  20 pounds?  50 pounds?  Maybe those quantities are pushing the absurd - but there's definitely a "too much" line in the sand




For me it's not about too much on the ordering side,  in fact once in awhile I run out.  But I do sometimes overdo consumption of coffee in a given day.   Usually though I stick to two or max three cups a day, and I take coffee with a lot of nonfat milk,  so the caffeine effect is far less than when I was working and somehow managing to go through 10 or 15 cups of black coffee without thinking anything of it.   That much would kill me for sure at this point, I think.




Apple fanboy said:


> I always keep a small jar of instant coffee in the house. Is that what you mean?






Scepticalscribe said:


> No, that is not what I mean.
> 
> That is not coffee.




That's why I started keeping one little box of instant packets on hand...  it's like a distant early warning system.  I see it in the cupboard now and then and think "omg am i gonna have to drink that stuff? I better re-up on the real thing!"


----------



## shadow puppet

Anyone here imbibe Yerba Mate?  Lately it's been my afternoon caffeine kick.  This stuff is potent.  Or at least it is to my small 95lb frame.  It's great when working & crunching numbers but it's easy to slide into the arena of uh-oh.....I may have taken one sip too many.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> For me it's not about too much on the ordering side [...]




Oh it is for us, hahahaha, we are overwhelmed by beans


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> No, that is not what I mean.
> 
> That is not coffee.




Exactly. At best it’s a coffee substitute for unwanted guests.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Exactly. At best it’s a coffee substitute for unwanted guests.



All guests are unwanted. That’s why the only people to cross our threshold are tradesmen.


----------



## ericwn

Had blood work and some other tests done yesterday and continue with physio today. 

After that, a regular day in the home office I would assume.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Last day of covering for a colleague. Glad he’s back tomorrow. Been cold all day. Snow has been forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Last day of covering for a colleague. Glad he’s back tomorrow. Been cold all day. Snow has been forecast for tomorrow.




Damned cold, agreed.

Bin day, (oh, be still, my beating heart).

Prepared a tasty (and spicy) nasi goreng for dinner (with roasted vegetables).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Damned cold, agreed.
> 
> Bin day, (oh, be still, my beating heart).
> 
> Prepared a tasty (and spicy) nasi goreng for dinner (with roasted vegetables).



What’s a nasi goreng?

Had chicken with rice, swede, sprouts and pepper here. Washing up is done and dishwasher is loaded. Time for another tea.


----------



## lizkat

Coffee break after putting away groceries...  mostly salad fixings and some pitas and bread.   I wasn't going to re-up again until maybe 2nd week of March  but now there's a storm headed this way that might leave driveways a mess for awhile. 

There are a lot of things I like about winter,  and a fresh coat of snow will make everything look new again, so I'll like that fine, but running low on produce or bread because of a snow dump doesn't rank high on my list of favorite memories.  Glad my order was shopped out fast and is all stashed away now,


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> What’s a nasi goreng?
> 
> Had chicken with rice, swede, sprouts and pepper here. Washing up is done and dishwasher is loaded. Time for another tea.




A (somewhat spicy) Malaysian rice dish (my version is based on Gordon Ramsay's recipe, except that garlic and shallots/onions make an appearance in mine as well as the rest of the ingredients); a terrific, and tasty way to use up day old rice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just ordered vegetables and fruit (to be delivered) from a local (well, twenty or so miles away) well regarded farm that has an excellent stall in the farmers' market.

Better to be well stocked than not, with gales, sleet, hail and snow showers forecast.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just ordered vegetables and fruit (to be delivered) from a local (well, twenty or so miles away) well regarded farm that has an excellent stall in the farmers' market.
> 
> Better to be well stocked than not, with gales, sleet, hail and snow showers forecast.




You all across the pond are certainly getting a hefty share of the weather gods' winter menu for this season, wow.    News on some of the storms over there have been making it into the papers over here!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> You all across the pond are certainly getting a hefty share of the weather gods' winter menu for this season, wow.    News on some of the storms over there have been making it into the papers over here!




Well, if the weather on Saturday permits, I may still venture into the farmers' market, for the organic meat stall beckons.  As does a visit to the French bakery.

And - by placing an order for delivery - I can rest assured that whatever the weather, I will be amply supplied with fruit and vegetables.

Today's order included: Oranges, blood oranges, lemons, limes, pink grapefruit, blueberries, pears, cooking apples, golden kiwis, and a mango...that is the fruit; oh, and strawberries, yes, imported, and I don't care.  These are days in deepest, darkest, dreariest winter when air miles be damned.

And the Vegetables included onions, garlic, French onions, celery, celariac, tomatoes, aubergines, courgettes, peppers, chilli peppers, potatoes, (which I haven't ordered in an age - rice and pasta have done starch duty instead); carrots and parsnips and shallots I already have in ample quantities.  And herbs: Coriander, parsley, basil, and rosemary.  No thyme, alas.

These days, I eat little meat, but, in winter - and - even though the days are lengthening, and the quality of light clearly improving (during daylight) - it is still winter, just not the "deepest, darkest" bit of winter but still dreary, dismal and quite dark, and, with such cold, gales, wind, rain, sleet, hailstones, snow etc, this is the time of year I find that I think of meat.

Cheese and fruit (and indeed, vegetables) are all fine in summer (and spring and autumn), but winter calls for something more.......robust.

So, chicken thighs, perhaps pork belly (I'll see if I can order some) and shin of beef are what I have in mind; mind you, gourmet sausages would exert considerable appeal, also.


----------



## Zoidberg

Scepticalscribe said:


> Bin day, (oh, be still, my beating heart).



Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Damned cold, agreed.
> 
> Bin day, (oh, be still, my beating heart).
> 
> Prepared a tasty (and spicy) nasi goreng for dinner (with roasted vegetables).




Thumbs up for any Nasi (you’ll never guess what autocorrect made out of it…) and Bami Goreng cooks!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

ericwn said:


> Thumbs up for any Nasi (you’ll never guess what autocorrect made out of it…) and Bami Goreng cooks!




Now, if you have any (really) good bami goreng recipes, I am, as they say, all ears.

That is another dish I absolutely adore, but, while I have mastered Nasi Goreng (yes, the autocorrect needs to be taught some manners), I have yet to come across a really good Bami Goreng recipe.


----------



## ericwn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Now, if you have any (really) good bami goreng recipes, I am, as they say, all ears.
> 
> That is another dish I absolutely adore, but, while I have mastered Nasi Goreng (yes, the autocorrect needs to be taught some manners), I have yet to come across a really good Bami Goreng recipe.




Unfortunately I never tried any recipes for that dish and haven’t really eaten it in ages, probably 15 or so years ago before I moved from Germany to Ireland (and then to Canada). I should look into this stuff…

Also while on topic, have you ever tried the Dutch snack Bamischijf? Loved it as kids!

Also, for these border- area dishes you could browse the German site Chefkoch.de and then if needed parse the recipe through a translation site. They have some good content.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> What’s a nasi goreng?
> 
> Had chicken with rice, swede, sprouts and pepper here. Washing up is done and dishwasher is loaded. Time for another tea.



I had to look it up, and it is an Indonesian dish:

_"Nasi goreng is a Southeast Asian fried rice dish, usually cooked with pieces of meat and vegetables."_


----------



## Clix Pix

This triggered memories for me.  My husband was well-traveled and he also was the cook in our family.  Occasionally he would pull together a _Rijsttafel_  for dinner parties with friends.....


----------



## Alli

I’m getting ready to pack up the kitchen. No point in pretending that I’m going to cook anything for the next week.


----------



## Clix Pix

When are you actually moving?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> I had to look it up, and it is an Indonesian dish:
> 
> _"Nasi goreng is a Southeast Asian fried rice dish, usually cooked with pieces of meat and vegetables."_



It is time consuming to prepare - and requires specific ingredients (sambal oelek (a chilli spice), day old rice, rendang, and kecap manis, (the sweet Indonesian soy sauce), eggs, (scrambled), chopped chillies, (galangal, grated, if you have it), I also use garlic and shallots/scallions, and vegetables and meat (cooked) if you have those.

Gordon Ramsay took less than ten minutes to preapre this dish (and still prepped everything); he is a professional chef, I'm not.  It takes me around half an hour, - or more, if I am relaxed - but is a lovely tasty dish, one that goes really well with everything.

Personally, I prefer to serve my salads (or roasted vegetables) separately - the rice is already sufficiently flavoured.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I phoned the meat stall in the farmers' market and ordered a few bits and pieces  which I shall collect on Saturday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Some work this evening. Now browsing the internet before bed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Some work this evening. Now browsing the internet before bed.




Will you treat yourself to A cup of Tea?

Or,

A mug of hot chocolate? before bed beckons?

My own blanket is already switched on, I must admit.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> A mug of hot chocolate? before bed beckons?



I did that last night with whipped cream on top.  It was lovely sipping away with a good book while burrowed under a down comforter alongside a warm Labrador kid.


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> Will you treat yourself to A cup of Tea?
> 
> Or,
> 
> A mug of hot chocolate? before bed beckons?
> 
> My own blanket is already switched on, I must admit.



I made some hot chocolate yesterday.

I was reading some prior posts about instant coffee. I had some in the cabinet, and added a very small amount to the hot chocolate. It was a delightful addition. Since I don’t like it much on its own, this seems a good way to use it up.


----------



## shadow puppet

SuperMatt said:


> I made some hot chocolate yesterday.
> 
> I was reading some prior posts about instant coffee. I had some in the cabinet, and added a very small amount to the hot chocolate. It was a delightful addition. Since I don’t like it much on its own, this seems a good way to use it up.



I'm also not a fan of coffee on it's own.  Adding hot chocolate or cream with a tad of monkfruit sweetener is a requirement for me.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Will you treat yourself to A cup of Tea?
> 
> Or,
> 
> A mug of hot chocolate? before bed beckons?
> 
> My own blanket is already switched on, I must admit.



A tea was never far from my hand whilst I was working. Off hot chocolate for a bit as I've put a couple of pounds on.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> A tea was never far from my hand whilst I was working. Off hot chocolate for a bit as I've put a couple of pounds on.




Treat yourself to hot chocolate while the cold spell (wind, gales, sleet, hailstones, possible snow) lasts.

Few things are nicer; these past few nights, I have had piping hot tea and chocolate biscuits - an occasional treat, but this week's weather has furnished the occasion.


----------



## Clix Pix

Sighing with relief -- this afternoon was spent in preparing and electronically filing my 2021 tax returns and now that annual chore is out of the way.  WHEW!!!

Hoisting a glass of Stella Artois, my favorite beer, in celebration....


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Sighing with relief -- this afternoon was spent in preparing and electronically filing my 2021 tax returns and now that annual chore is out of the way.  WHEW!!!
> 
> Hoisting a glass of Stella Artois, my favorite beer, in celebration....



Enjoy the Stella. Off to London again soon, so I'll be having one or two then.


----------



## ericwn

Booked my next doctors and lab appointment. Had a bad day in terms of pain. Hoping tomorrow’s physio will help again.


----------



## fooferdoggie

man went to a new bbq place. this was 23.00 it was like ouch. that little cup of coleslaw. if you bought a sandwich or got French fries you got a bit serving of them. I bought their deviled eggs with Burnt tips and they were really good but 9.00 for two whole eggs and for pieces of meat. but they were slow serve me and gave them too me for free. 
I can understand the beef as beef is really expensive but coleslaw is not expensive.


----------



## lizkat

Today and partly to clear my head of obsession with international news,  I was cleaning out a bureau drawer of rarely used clothing items.   I ran into a T-shirt in good shape that was a promotional item in the late 80s from HBO.   * Summer Fun! * was what it suggested.

Stared at that shirt for awhile and put it in the laundry.  It's time to promote that idea again in 2022!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Phoned the French bakery to request them to put aside bread (campagne baguette and rye bread) for me tomorrow.

And I shall also pay a flying visit to the farmers' market to collect some meat (from the organic meat stall - they rear, slaughter and age everything themselves according to ethical and environmental principles); I have ordered pork belly, shin on the bone, and their excellent chicken thighs (skin and bone included).

So, stews and casseroles beckon; this is still the weather for them.

And possibly, just possibly, I might succumb to a fillet steak while there, as well.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Phoned the French bakery to request them to put aside bread (campagne baguette and rye bread) for me tomorrow.
> 
> And I shall also pay a flying visit to the farmers' market to collect some meat (from the organic meat stall - they rear, slaughter and age everything themselves according to ethical and environmental principles); I have ordered pork belly, shin on the bone, and their excellent chicken thighs (skin and bone included).
> 
> So, stews and casseroles beckon; this is still the weather for them.
> 
> And possibly, just possibly, I might succumb to a fillet steak while there, as well.



Enjoy. It’s sunny today but freezing out there. It doesn’t feel much better in here though as I’m wfh today for a change. Mrs AFB keeps the heating off until the evening to try and combat the rising prices. But I’ve got so many layers on and fingerless gloves, it’s still not working for me. So I skipped my lunchtime walk. Didn’t want to get colder still.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Enjoy. It’s sunny today but freezing out there. It doesn’t feel much better in here though as I’m wfh today for a change. Mrs AFB keeps the heating off until the evening to try and combat the rising prices. But I’ve got so many layers on and fingerless gloves, it’s still not working for me. So I skipped my lunchtime walk. Didn’t want to get colder still.




Freezing and just bloody cold here, too.

Layers are one thing, but one needs heat (and hot drinks, too).

To be honest, I'd love to have some of that meat - to prepare a casserole today; the vegetable (and fruit) delivery won't be until later this evening.


----------



## Arkitect

What am I doing today?

Treating my feet by not walking anywhere!

The past week in Rome I clocked around 65 Kilometres.
Cobble street are hell on the feet. And *sigh* my walking boots were not quite street ready yet.
Still, _bella figura_ takes priority over practicality!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Treating my feet by not walking anywhere!
> 
> The past week in Rome I clocked around 65 Kilometres.
> Cobble street are hell on the feet. And *sigh* my walking boots were not quite street ready yet.
> Still, _bella figura_ takes priority of practicality!
> 
> View attachment 11947




Agree about the baleful effect of cobblestone streets/spaces on one's feet; exhausting and pure hell.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Treating my feet by not walking anywhere!
> 
> The past week in Rome I clocked around 65 Kilometres.
> Cobble street are hell on the feet. And *sigh* my walking boots were not quite street ready yet.
> Still, _bella figura_ takes priority over practicality!
> 
> View attachment 11947



But it’s such a beautiful city.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Freezing and just bloody cold here, too.
> 
> Layers are one thing, but one needs heat (and hot drinks, too).
> 
> To be honest, I'd love to have some of that meat - to prepare a casserole today; the vegetable (and fruit) delivery won't be until later this evening.



The tea never stops flowing if I’m home.


----------



## Arkitect

Apple fanboy said:


> But it’s such a beautiful city.



Oh indeed it is. 
It was a joy to visit again… after quite a few years.

The weather was perfect. Icy blue skies, but warm enough in the afternoon.
Also relatively few tourists due to Covid regulations.

Many places I had to myself — especially early morning / late afternoon.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> The tea never stops flowing if I’m home.




Hah I just made another cuppa tea for myself...   we're in a dry slot weatherwise looking for the resumption of the lastest snowdump, to finish off our estimated total, supposedly to end up at 10 inches.  I wonder though, since we'd had an inch short of that by 8am this morning, yet there are all these little snowflake symbols hour by hour again for this afternoon.   I'm grateful I didn't put off the re-up on fresh produce and other perishables the other day.   Once in awhile I manage to be enough of "my own mother" to look after things properly. 

But today earlier I was lamenting that in the evening yesterday, as a snack, I ate what was intended for today's breakfast as the last of the current batch of cooked oatmeal w/ fruit.   "No one said no, so,,,"


----------



## ronntaylor

Finished my biannual dental checkup (who the hells schedules an appointment at 9am!) All good this time after a small cavity and having wisdom teeth pulled during the last year or so.

Already got about 4 miles walking. Plan on a long-ish walk+hike through the local park and trail later. Aiming for 10+ miles for today.

Really craving pasta. Don't have a replacement spot since the local pizzeria-restaurant abruptly closed a few months ago.


----------



## Apple fanboy

It made a nice change working from home today. Especially as it means I get to have a longer evening. Already had dinner and seen to my fantasy team for the weekend. 
Off to the car dealership in the morning with Mrs AFB to get her opinion on it. She’s not one to embrace change though! Probably why she’s put up with me for 26 years!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

You know those days when you strip the bed in the morning, put on a wash, and then, idly, while waiting for the kettle to boil prior to making your first cup of (real) coffee, (much delayed, see aforementioned Ukrainian distractions), proceed to open your computer, get distracted by news from Ukraine, and further distracted by responding to news about Ukraine, and then....

....hours later, as dusk falls, and the lowering sky gets lower and darker, you belatedly realise that you had never put the clean sheets on the bed before descending the stairs to engage with the world.

Irksome, irksome, to put it mildly.


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> Really craving pasta. Don't have a replacement spot since the local pizzeria-restaurant abruptly closed a few months ago.




Yeah, we try to keep the carbs down (especially bad ones), but sometimes when we get a craving and have to track down pasta (if we're not making it at home).  There's a local place called Black Molly Grill (like the fish, and they in fact have a big tank with them), who have some amazing pasta dishes:






Their seafood is amazing, great bar, excellent service and atmosphere.  Stellar crab cakes too, so their pasta incorporating them is *chef's kiss*


----------



## DT

@ronntaylor 

If you don't watch Portlandia you should but, OMFG, this is amazing bit about pasta ...


----------



## lizkat

I will never give up pasta.  I've put a lot of things in the rear view over the years, but not that.  I regard pasta as the thing that clears out clogged arteries through the miracle of my imagination.  I mean it's the right shape and all, isn't it?   #9 pasta works just like a plumber's snake, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> I will never give up pasta.  I've put a lot of things in the rear view over the years, but not that.  I regard pasta as the thing that clears out clogged arteries through the miracle of my imagination.  I mean it's the right shape and all, isn't it?   #9 pasta works just like a plumber's snake, I'm pretty sure.




Oh yeah, it's not given up, we just make it a more special type thing, hahaha, it would be easy to eat it every night since it's good, cheap, easy, but I need to be able to make it up the stairs without assistance 

The wife makes a simple, but sit-down-and-eat-a-5-pound-bowl-at-midnight pasta salad, you know, mayo, onions, celery, eggs, served cold.  We usually have that when we have a nice big ham.


----------



## DT

Oh, this is fun news we got today:  a pretty notable artist paid the little G's art class a visit this week, she talked to her after class a bit, wound up showing her some other work and something still under production - and wow, she's going to use something from the little G for an exhibit scheduled for November.


----------



## DT

@lizkat

We've literally sat down at midnight and pounded a huge container of it, hahahaha, one time I woke up like 1-2am, it was on hand, I grabbed the whole container, two forks, glasses and a bottle of wine, ran back up to the bedroom (wife was up at this point), we went to town while watching some kind of rando horror movie.

I found a pic!


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Oh yeah, it's not given up, we just make it a more special type thing, hahaha, it would be easy to eat it every night since it's good, cheap, easy, but I need to be able to make it up the stairs without assistance
> 
> The wife makes a simple, but sit-down-and-eat-a-5-pound-bowl-at-midnight pasta salad, you know, mayo, onions, celery, eggs, served cold.  We usually have that when we have a nice big ham.




I've been known to step into the kitchen at midnight and cook a decent grab of linguine fini and serve it with nothing more than a little good olive oil and some salt.    I try not to do that often, but when the impulse arrives, I don't even _pretend _to resist.

 And yeah, I've been known to cook up some ditalini or rings on spec and figure out what to do with it later.  Mayo does usually land in that picture, sometimes with tuna and egg and celery.  "NO ONE'S WATCHING".  I don't do that as often as I used to, though, because I'm not quite as active out in the gardens any more, and I don't ever want to actually end up having to "diet" my way back from too many pasta escapades.


----------



## DT

Something I used to do (back  years [and years] ago when I was with this "hippie chick" ), pasta, anything, doesn't matter, a little EVOO, toast some walnuts, the preshelled , chopped ones from like the cake/cookie aisle, a good strong cheese, usually blue, and some fresh chives (from the garden ... next to the, umm, other herbs ...  )


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An American academic - handsome, gay and Catholic, with Johns Hopkins and Harvard in his background  - (this was at a time when life was not easy for people who were gay, though the German depart was exceptionally liberal and a welcoming home), whom I knew in my undergrad and postgrad days (he taught Middle High German - among other things - in the German Dept, and I was friendly with the prof and his wife - and very close to their son - about whom I have written here) introduced me to this strange concept of a pasta salad (and his - which he seemed to have on tap, in his flat, whenever impecunious, hungry (for debate as well as food) and thirsty students turned up, was amazing).

I seem to recall that spiral shaped pasta, tuna, mayo, red onions, sweetcorn, loads of black pepper, celery, tomato, all made an appearance; he invariably served it in large bowls with German wine.  Delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My fruit and vegetables were delivered (though they seem to have forgotten to include the garlic...grrr...)

Never mind; I shall be in the farmers' market tomorrow and shall remedy this deficiency.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> My fruit and vegetables were delivered (though they seem to have forgotten to include the garlic...grrr...)
> 
> Never mind; I shall be in the farmers' market tomorrow and shall remedy this deficiency.



Stay safe! Gotta keep the vampires at bay. Did you at least remember to order holy water and a pound of stake?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Stay safe! Gotta keep the vampires at bay. Did you at least remember to order holy water and a pound of stake?




Garlic isn't to repel vampires; rather, it is ordered because I am a greedy gourmand, and it is a core ingredient in absolutely (well, almost) everything I cook.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Garlic isn't to repel vampires; rather, it is ordered because I am a greedy gourmand, and it is a core ingredient in absolutely (well, almost) everything I cook.



Remind me to never come round for porridge!


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Remind me to never come round for porridge!




I've been known to make savory oatmeal or sometimes use cracked wheat or bulgur and add some mediterranean herbs and a few minced veggies, almost like a pilaf.    But for breakfast, garlic, uh no.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> I've been known to make savory oatmeal or sometimes use cracked wheat or bulgur and add some mediterranean herbs and a few minced veggies, almost like a pilaf.    But for breakfast, garlic, uh no.



Sugar or honey in mine.


----------



## Pumbaa

Scepticalscribe said:


> Garlic isn't to repel vampires; rather, it is ordered because I am a greedy gourmand, and it is a core ingredient in absolutely (well, almost) everything I cook.




For sure. I love to add garlic to most things I cook as well. Repelling vampires is just a welcome bonus. 

Should you find yourself in this part of the world and want to take things to the ridiculous extreme for fun, consider visiting Bröderna Olssons Garlic & Shots. Let’s just say that the menu is … interesting.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Sugar or honey in mine.




Yeah i usually just put some raisins and another fruit, either apples or peaches, in near end of cooking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Remind me to never come round for porridge!






lizkat said:


> I've been known to make savory oatmeal or sometimes use cracked wheat or bulgur and add some mediterranean herbs and a few minced veggies, almost like a pilaf.    But for breakfast, garlic, uh no.






Apple fanboy said:


> Sugar or honey in mine.



Okay, garlic for breakfast, never (not even for me, although I will have a savoury breakfast - eggs - scrambled, fried, boiled, and/or cheese on toast - fairly frequently, especially in summer).

No, breakfast is usually freshly squeezed citrus juice (orange juice, or grapefruit, or some mix, perhaps with lemon juice), coffee (bliss......the one utter non-negotiable), that is, real coffee, usually (usually, though not always served with organic hot milk, sometimes, with a dash of cream) and toasted rye bread, or baguette, with French or Italian (apricot) jam, or homemade jam (from the people who deliver my vegetables), or homemade marmalade.

Cheese - instead of jam or marmalade - in summer.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> [...] a pound of stake?




This is just, hahahah, wow 

OMG, and autocorrect is trying to do this:






Hahahahaha!


----------



## DT

Speaking of, I've been wanting to rewatch Let Me In, and yes I get it's a remake, and YES, I get as a film fanatic I'm supposed to like the original better (and I usually do), but I __prefer__ the 2010 movie, I have better affinity with the Americanization, plus it's Matt Reeves, so it's a director about to release something, possible amazing (The Batman).

OK, fine, we'll do a back-to-back for a full appreciation of the source material and proper comparison


----------



## DT

Oh, I snapped this coming back from school drop off this morning, it was pretty f-ing amazing to see in person ...


----------



## fischersd

DT said:


> Oh, I snapped this coming back from school drop off this morning, it was pretty f-ing amazing to see in person ...
> 
> View attachment 11981



Cue the Michael Landon Highway to Heaven theme.


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> Stellar crab cakes too, so their pasta incorporating them is *chef's kiss*



Maaaaannn!! Also been craving crab cakes (and salmon croquettes) since I discovered my grandmother made some of the latter in the middle of the night for my cousin. A while ago Grams said she is retired from cooking, so it was a shock. She made several dozen so my cousin could take some home.


----------



## Clix Pix

I want to eat at that restaurant!   Sounds delicious!!!   Pasta is definitely one of my favorite foods and a staple around here....

Sometimes I wonder if I'm really that much out of sync with other people or whether my instincts are actually right on the money.   On another site (Not MR) there is a member who now lives in the US with his wife and they've raised their children here, but both of them still have family and friends back in Ukraine.....   Needless to say, they're worried and upset about that whole situation as for them it is so much more personal and real than it is to many of us.   He posted a beautiful image of a lovely handmade candle holder that a friend gave them to express her concern and caring, and his wife put a candle in it and they are keeping that candle lit now....    A lot of us saw that post and responded with our own expressions of concern for him and his extended family.   (Discussion of politics isn't permitted on that site so that's about as far as anyone can go with this aspect of things.)

So anyway after a while another member started a new thread about what to do when the news is sad or something like that, and I'm not sure what I was thinking I'd see when I opened the thread for a look, but I found it actually rather jarring, because it was a bunch of photos of her happy family and cute smiling grandchildren all having fun doing this or that, and to me that just struck a really wrong, rather sour note right at this time.    If I were someone worrying about my relatives struggling to survive in a country which is being torn apart and invaded, the last thing I'd want to see is photos of someone's happy family having fun somewhere far from this awful reality.   Is it me?    Am I being hypersensitive or is the other member being anything but sensitive?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> I want to eat at that restaurant!   Sounds delicious!!!   Pasta is definitely one of my favorite foods and a staple around here....
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I'm really that much out of sync with other people or whether my instincts are actually right on the money.   On another site (Not MR) there is a member who now lives in the US with his wife and they've raised their children here, but both of them still have family and friends back in Ukraine.....   Needless to say, they're worried and upset about that whole situation as for them it is so much more personal and real than it is to many of us.   He posted a beautiful image of a lovely handmade candle holder that a friend gave them to express her concern and caring, and his wife put a candle in it and they are keeping that candle lit now....    A lot of us saw that post and responded with our own expressions of concern for him and his extended family.   (Discussion of politics isn't permitted on that site so that's about as far as anyone can go with this aspect of things.)
> 
> So anyway after a while another member started a new thread about what to do when the news is sad or something like that, and I'm not sure what I was thinking I'd see when I opened the thread for a look, but I found it actually rather jarring, because it was a bunch of photos of her happy family and cute smiling grandchildren all having fun doing this or that, and to me that just struck a really wrong, rather sour note right at this time.    If I were someone worrying about my relatives struggling to survive in a country which is being torn apart and invaded, the last thing I'd want to see is photos of someone's happy family having fun somewhere far from this awful reality.   Is it me?    Am I being hypersensitive or is the other member being anything but sensitive?



No I think that’s how I would feel. When I lost my daughter, it was tough seeing kids with their parents. Just reminded us what we had lost. Nowadays it’s not as raw, but sometimes you still get a rather sad reminder.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Well after not having a second car for a while I am picking up one. I’m going back to the office more often now and the need is there. Got to get a train up to Banbury this morning which will be fun as Wales are playing England at Twickenham. I travel on the London line as far as Swindon so hopefully beyond that i’ll at least be able to sit down. Driving back down to Wales then this evening, so a long day ahead. It didn’t help my wife went out to celebrate her 40th last night and didn’t get home until 2am. I waited up like the fantastic husband I am of course, knackered .


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Back from the farmers' market - picked up my meat, (and my garlic) and dashed into the French bakery, where my bread was already bagged, ready and waiting for me.

Now, for a restorative mug of coffee.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Well after not having a second car for a while I am picking up one. I’m going back to the office more often now and the need is there. Got to get a train up to Banbury this morning which will be fun as Wales are playing England at Twickenham. I travel on the London line as far as Swindon so hopefully beyond that i’ll at least be able to sit down. Driving back down to Wales then this evening, so a long day ahead. It didn’t help my wife went out to celebrate her 40th last night and didn’t get home until 2am. I waited up like the fantastic husband I am of course, knackered .



What you getting? 
This morning I took Mrs AFB to the garage to test drive the i3. Really surprised how much she liked it! Now just to decide on the new or nearly new route.


----------



## Arkitect

What am I doing today?

Six Nations Rugby.

Scotland vs France… My two favourite teams. I hope Scotland give them a run for their Euros, but I think France will win.

Wales vs England? Easy choice! Go Wales! But as it is Twickenham it'll probably be England.

Tomorrow, Ireland vs Italy… alas. We all know who's going to win that one.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> What you getting?
> This morning I took Mrs AFB to the garage to test drive the i3. Really surprised how much she liked it! Now just to decide on the new or nearly new route.



Delighted to read that she liked it that much.

I have just now prepared my coffee (El Salvador with organic hot milk), as my German sister-in-law phoned to chat about Ukraine.

We chatted for well over an hour, and she didn't have to remind me of her mother's war horror stories, or that her mother - as a small chid - had been a refugee, but we did discuss that.

In fact, her mother had fled from what was then Danzig (now Gdansk) as a small child with her family ahead of the Soviet advance in early 1945.

She was outraged (and rightly so) that some of her students - she is a teacher of German at third level - find what is happening "funny".

We both agreed that one can only hold such detached views when one is protected by distance (in time, space and geography) from events elsewhere, secure and safe in this detached distance, and can feel no connection (or empathy) whatsoever with people who are suffering on account of what has been happening.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> What you getting?
> This morning I took Mrs AFB to the garage to test drive the i3. Really surprised how much she liked it! Now just to decide on the new or nearly new route.




Getting an Audi A4. 
They are funky looking cars the i3’s. How much are they new btw?


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Treating my feet by not walking anywhere!
> 
> The past week in Rome I clocked around 65 Kilometres.
> Cobble street are hell on the feet. And *sigh* my walking boots were not quite street ready yet.
> Still, _bella figura_ takes priority over practicality!




Yeah, that kind of mileage with [assuming] new, leather boots would be rough.

FWIW, according my watch/phone, we walked 49 miles (~79km) over our week in NYC, and I did that will nearly new-out-of-the-box shoes (maybe a day or two days of a few miles prior wear), but they were magical Allbirds sneakers, which I'd like to highly recommend for your next journey if it involves lots of walking (and even more so if it's over that sort of terrain )


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Getting an Audi A4.
> They are funky looking cars the i3’s. How much are they new btw?



About £36k with the options. Got to keep it below the £40k for free road tax. Audi’s are nice. But I noticed the don’t have all the same options on the same model as the VW. In other words you have to pay extra. 
Still might go the nearly new route. Can’t decide.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Delighted to read that she liked it that much.
> 
> I have just now prepared my coffee (El Salvador with organic hot milk), as my German sister-in-law phoned to chat about Ukraine.
> 
> We chatted for well over an hour, and she didn't have to remind me of her mother's war horror stories, or that her mother - as a small chid - had been a refugee, but we did discuss that.
> 
> In fact, her mother had fled from what was then Danzig (now Gdansk) as a small child with her family ahead of the Soviet advance in early 1945.
> 
> She was outraged (and rightly so) that some of her students - she is a teacher of German at third level - find what is happening "funny".
> 
> We both agreed that one can only hold such detached views when one is protected by distance (in time, space and geography) from events elsewhere, secure and safe in this detached distance, and can feel no connection (or empathy) whatsoever with people who are suffering on account of what has been happening.



I was surprised she liked it so. 
Kind of feel guilty looking at cars when such terrible things are happening in the Ukrainian. Puts things into context.


----------



## Arkitect

DT said:


> Yeah, that kind of mileage with [assuming] new, leather boots would be rough.
> 
> FWIW, according my watch/phone, we walked 49 miles (~79km) over our week in NYC, and I did that will nearly new-out-of-the-box shoes (maybe a day or two days of a few miles prior wear), but they were magical Allbirds sneakers, which I'd like to highly recommend for your next journey if it involves lots of walking (and even more so if it's over that sort of terrain )



It is amazing how you manage to clock up the miles during a city walk.


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> It is amazing how you manage to clock up the miles during a city walk.




I know!  I was going to reply and originally I was going to say "about 20 miles or so ..." and then I got genuinely curious and checked my pedometer stats from that week:




I cut off 12/29 but that was another 6.7


----------



## DT

The 27th (above) was museum day so we walked a long way to the museum, then a long walk inside (it's  2 million square feet)  Then took an extra long route back to the hotel through Central Park


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> When are you actually moving?



That depends. This morning I told my husband I was going to send him on a 2 week cruise and I’d have us moved by the time he got home. He is so change-averse that he’s making himself crazy. We close in 6 days though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> That depends. This morning I told my husband I was going to send him on a 2 week cruise and I’d have us moved by the time he got home. He is so change-averse that he’s making himself crazy. We close in 6 days though.



Good luck with it. A friend of mine moved recently. They exchanged and completed contracts all on the same day. Pretty stressful.


----------



## shadow puppet

Well since I can't reply in that other thread, just a quick reply here to say I never said I was leaving over an added click. 

I am not the erudite political conversationalist many here are so I've never felt fully comfortable here.  I'm quite in awe of many of you who are.  It has encouraged me to pay more attention and hopefully, I've learned something along the way.  But when a member (not @Eric ) makes made me feel stupid AF, it wasn't what I needed right now.  So perhaps it's time to pull back a bit. 

Anyway, today will partly be spent going through my freezer and cleaning out anything I can.  My refrigerator's thermostat and damper are shot, causing everything in my refrigerator side to freeze.  It's ruining $$$ of food, not to mention putting my Humira biologic medication at risk of remaining viable.  If I have to replace frozen, unusable Humira, that could set me back $6K I don't have.  I doubt my health insurance would want to cover a replacement dose.

As much as I'm not looking forward to spending upwards of $700 to fix the refrigerator, trying to find a new one that would fit in my counter depth enclosed space would be far worse.  I am likely looking at losing my house in 4 months or so, so buying a new, large appliance doesn't make sense.  No appliances will be coming with me wherever I end up.

Anyway, if you made it this far into my ramble of a post, thanks.  Many of you here, through your posts, have provided a much needed laugh that's been highly appreciated,  Between the pandemic loss of work eating up all my savings, losing my boy Lab during lockdown while sheltering in place alone, finding out I had a major heart problem, getting Covid and trying to pay off two hand/wrist surgeries, it's been a hell of a couple years.

Apologies in advance if this has been over sharing or I sound like one of those MR types who tell every health problem they've ever had in every other post.  Normally, I don't share this much.


----------



## SuperMatt

shadow puppet said:


> Well since I can't reply in that other thread, just a quick reply here to say I never said I was leaving over an added click.
> 
> I am not the erudite political conversationalist many here are so I've never felt fully comfortable here.  I'm quite in awe of many of you who are.  It has encouraged me to pay more attention and hopefully, I've learned something along the way.  But when a member (not @Eric ) makes made me feel stupid AF, it wasn't what I needed right now.  So perhaps it's time to pull back a bit.
> 
> Anyway, today will partly be spent going through my freezer and cleaning out anything I can.  My refrigerator's thermostat and damper are shot, causing everything in my refrigerator side to freeze.  It's ruining $$$ of food, not to mention putting my Humira biologic medication at risk of remaining viable.  If I have to replace frozen, unusable Humira, that could set me back $6K I don't have.  I doubt my health insurance would want to cover a replacement dose.
> 
> As much as I'm not looking forward to spending upwards of $700 to fix the refrigerator, trying to find a new one that would fit in my counter depth enclosed space would be far worse.  I am likely looking at losing my house in 4 months or so, so buying a new, large appliance doesn't make sense.  No appliances will be coming with me wherever I end up.
> 
> Anyway, if you made it this far into my ramble of a post, thanks.  Many of you here, through your posts, have provided a much needed laugh that's been highly appreciated,  Between the pandemic loss of work eating up all my savings, losing my boy Lab during lockdown while sheltering in place alone, finding out I had a major heart problem, getting Covid and trying to pay off two hand/wrist surgeries, it's been a hell of a couple years.
> 
> Apologies in advance if this has been over sharing or I sound like one of those MR types who tell every health problem they've ever had in every other post.  Normally, I don't share this much.



I’ve enjoyed your posts. I hope that you will find a better living situation soon.

Maybe you can get an inexpensive mini-fridge as a stopgap for the next couple months?

I look forward to your return here whenever that may be.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> About £36k with the options. Got to keep it below the £40k for free road tax. Audi’s are nice. But I noticed the don’t have all the same options on the same model as the VW. In other words you have to pay extra.
> Still might go the nearly new route. Can’t decide.




My Audi is a 2015 model and I’ve had it off a relative. They’ve had it from new and it’s only done 27k miles. Drove it down to Wales today and it’s still got the new car smell and feels brand new to drive. I’ll probably run this into the ground as it’s got great mpg and is a 2.0 diesel. It’s got enough of the extras on it I need to be honest, but yeah, typical VAG where everything is extra.

So are the nearly new i3’s not far off £36k? I suppose if they are, a new one with full warranty is a good option. Is the boot big enough for trips away?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Well since I can't reply in that other thread, just a quick reply here to say I never said I was leaving over an added click.
> 
> I am not the erudite political conversationalist many here are so I've never felt fully comfortable here.  I'm quite in awe of many of you who are.  It has encouraged me to pay more attention and hopefully, I've learned something along the way.  But when a member (not @Eric ) makes made me feel stupid AF, it wasn't what I needed right now.  So perhaps it's time to pull back a bit.
> 
> Anyway, today will partly be spent going through my freezer and cleaning out anything I can.  My refrigerator's thermostat and damper are shot, causing everything in my refrigerator side to freeze.  It's ruining $$$ of food, not to mention putting my Humira biologic medication at risk of remaining viable.  If I have to replace frozen, unusable Humira, that could set me back $6K I don't have.  I doubt my health insurance would want to cover a replacement dose.
> 
> As much as I'm not looking forward to spending upwards of $700 to fix the refrigerator, trying to find a new one that would fit in my counter depth enclosed space would be far worse.  I am likely looking at losing my house in 4 months or so, so buying a new, large appliance doesn't make sense.  No appliances will be coming with me wherever I end up.
> 
> Anyway, if you made it this far into my ramble of a post, thanks.  Many of you here, through your posts, have provided a much needed laugh that's been highly appreciated,  Between the pandemic loss of work eating up all my savings, losing my boy Lab during lockdown while sheltering in place alone, finding out I had a major heart problem, getting Covid and trying to pay off two hand/wrist surgeries, it's been a hell of a couple years.
> 
> Apologies in advance if this has been over sharing or I sound like one of those MR types who tell every health problem they've ever had in every other post.  Normally, I don't share this much.



Agree with @SuperMatt and I have always enjoyed your posts and your presence here has added to the site.  Moreover, I would be very sorry should you decide not to remain with us.

And I truly hope that conditions - personal, professional, psychological and health concerns - will all improve soon for you.


----------



## User.45

shadow puppet said:


> Well since I can't reply in that other thread, just a quick reply here to say I never said I was leaving over an added click.
> 
> I am not the erudite political conversationalist many here are so I've never felt fully comfortable here.  I'm quite in awe of many of you who are.  It has encouraged me to pay more attention and hopefully, I've learned something along the way.  But when a member (not @Eric ) makes made me feel stupid AF, it wasn't what I needed right now.  So perhaps it's time to pull back a bit.
> 
> Anyway, today will partly be spent going through my freezer and cleaning out anything I can.  My refrigerator's thermostat and damper are shot, causing everything in my refrigerator side to freeze.  It's ruining $$$ of food, not to mention putting my Humira biologic medication at risk of remaining viable.  If I have to replace frozen, unusable Humira, that could set me back $6K I don't have.  I doubt my health insurance would want to cover a replacement dose.
> 
> As much as I'm not looking forward to spending upwards of $700 to fix the refrigerator, trying to find a new one that would fit in my counter depth enclosed space would be far worse.  I am likely looking at losing my house in 4 months or so, so buying a new, large appliance doesn't make sense.  No appliances will be coming with me wherever I end up.
> 
> Anyway, if you made it this far into my ramble of a post, thanks.  Many of you here, through your posts, have provided a much needed laugh that's been highly appreciated,  Between the pandemic loss of work eating up all my savings, losing my boy Lab during lockdown while sheltering in place alone, finding out I had a major heart problem, getting Covid and trying to pay off two hand/wrist surgeries, it's been a hell of a couple years.
> 
> Apologies in advance if this has been over sharing or I sound like one of those MR types who tell every health problem they've ever had in every other post.  Normally, I don't share this much.



Hey @shadow puppet , I echo @SuperMatt . I enjoy having you around a lot. We had a similar situation this summer, we went away for 5 weeks, came back with flies and larvae crawling everywhere coming from a dead fridge. Check your home insurance as there's a chance they'd cover the fridge or the humira. Biologics are still disgustingly expensive. 

Oh also, my honest opinion is politics is the art of bullshitting, and we all are absolutely full of shit about it. I definitely am.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> Oh also, my honest opinion is politics is the art of bullshitting, and we all are absolutely full of shit about it. I definitely am



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> My Audi is a 2015 model and I’ve had it off a relative. They’ve had it from new and it’s only done 27k miles. Drove it down to Wales today and it’s still got the new car smell and feels brand new to drive. I’ll probably run this into the ground as it’s got great mpg and is a 2.0 diesel. It’s got enough of the extras on it I need to be honest, but yeah, typical VAG where everything is extra.
> 
> So are the nearly new i3’s not far off £36k? I suppose if they are, a new one with full warranty is a good option. Is the boot big enough for trips away?



Well any trips I go on are just for me. Mrs AFB doesn’t travel. The rear seats fold down if you need the extra space. 
It is about £5K cheaper. But they are offering 2.9% on a new car. About 10% on a second hand one. So over the period you are no real better off. I also guess because it’s my first EV, I like the idea of a full 8 years warranty on the battery. 

27k on a diesel is pretty low mileage. I know what you mean by the new car smell. Just wait until you get the kids in there with a yogurt or some French fries! 

Anyway enjoy. 

Currently watching MOTD. It’s Saturday night after all.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Did 43 miles today. It started about 44 degrees got to about 47 but then it rained lightly but ended up dropping to a low of 36. I had tights and my rain coat on but my waterproof lobster claw gloves don't really work that low for me. Plus with the rain after I made a couple of stops my hands were frozen with 12 miles to go. My tights are not waterproof and I didn't  think to bring my rain pants. All the rain ran down into my shoes and that would happen with my rain pants too. 
Crossed several bridges lots of climbing almost 3000 feet. Lots of steep climbs and descents the countryside seems to be those rollers when I ride out that way. I rode 33 miles to get my wife one of these. They were out of the eclairs but their flowerless chocolate cake is killer. I don't get to eat any my body hates carbs so I had to stop for a protein drink and a energy drink and a couple of hot dogs without buns at 7-11. My wife better appreciate  that for a chocolate cake and a fantastic croissant.but did well on a workout burned 1200 calories or more as I was so cold. 
 Ok on to the pics. Saw these primitive blue tree. Then this field  or small hill across from the Oregon national guards. It must be an old place they used to use for playing army I guess as the area is only 3000 feet by 1700 feet with houses on the other side. Got a pic of a duck right after he pooped. It was like what's the white I the water then figured it out. A frozen small waterfall but it was 47 degrees in that area at 2pm. Some sandy river pics.  
 Got to love the rich city that has cattail art instead of real plants.


----------



## ericwn

shadow puppet said:


> Well since I can't reply in that other thread, just a quick reply here to say I never said I was leaving over an added click.
> 
> I am not the erudite political conversationalist many here are so I've never felt fully comfortable here. I'm quite in awe of many of you who are. It has encouraged me to pay more attention and hopefully, I've learned something along the way. But when a member (not @Eric ) makes made me feel stupid AF, it wasn't what I needed right now. So perhaps it's time to pull back a bit.
> 
> Anyway, today will partly be spent going through my freezer and cleaning out anything I can. My refrigerator's thermostat and damper are shot, causing everything in my refrigerator side to freeze. It's ruining $$$ of food, not to mention putting my Humira biologic medication at risk of remaining viable. If I have to replace frozen, unusable Humira, that could set me back $6K I don't have. I doubt my health insurance would want to cover a replacement dose.
> 
> As much as I'm not looking forward to spending upwards of $700 to fix the refrigerator, trying to find a new one that would fit in my counter depth enclosed space would be far worse. I am likely looking at losing my house in 4 months or so, so buying a new, large appliance doesn't make sense. No appliances will be coming with me wherever I end up.
> 
> Anyway, if you made it this far into my ramble of a post, thanks. Many of you here, through your posts, have provided a much needed laugh that's been highly appreciated, Between the pandemic loss of work eating up all my savings, losing my boy Lab during lockdown while sheltering in place alone, finding out I had a major heart problem, getting Covid and trying to pay off two hand/wrist surgeries, it's been a hell of a couple years.
> 
> Apologies in advance if this has been over sharing or I sound like one of those MR types who tell every health problem they've ever had in every other post. Normally, I don't share this much.




Thank you for sharing and I hope your situation improves.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> But they are offering 2.9% on a new car. About 10% on a second hand one.




Ouch!  We can get under 5% on a used car over here (with good credit of course).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> Ouch!  We can get under 5% on a used car over here (with good credit of course).



That was just from BMW. I could shop around. But as it’s my first EV have decided to go new and get a warranty that’s longer for peace of mind. Yes I’ll lose on depreciation, but you always lose owning a car. Lease, HP, older cars. You get stung one way or another.


----------



## DT

shadow puppet said:


> Anyway, if you made it this far into my ramble of a post, thanks.  Many of you here, through your posts, have provided a much needed laugh that's been highly appreciated,  Between the pandemic loss of work eating up all my savings, losing my boy Lab during lockdown while sheltering in place alone, finding out I had a major heart problem, getting Covid and trying to pay off two hand/wrist surgeries, it's been a hell of a couple years.




I hope we continue to see you here, and more importantly, I sincerely hope things work out for you in the longer term.  Sometimes life just piles it on, we had a rough streak with a number of family losses, of course Covid, health related things, other life complexities, all I can say is the good eventually outweighed the bad, and the universe did course correct for us after a while.


----------



## lizkat

shadow puppet said:


> Normally, I don't share this much.



You'll certainly be missed if you hang back for awhile.  Still,  sometimes taking a break for a bit is what's needed, and you have to let that play out for you however it does.   Come back refreshed and I hope your situation with the fridge can be resolved without breaking the bank...    I'm waiting for my so far still trusty but all too taken-for-granted '97 Amana to resign without notice one of these days and give me a case of replacement sticker shock that I definitely haven't wanted to budget for.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned - just as I was about to sit down to a dinner (roasted pork belly, and potatoes slowly sautéed according to a delicious French recipe I was given by my French hosts many years ago) and said: "You have thirty minutes to talk about Ukraine."

Talk on a topic about which I am passionate, or consume a dinner I have spent several hours (on and off) preparing?

A cruel dilemma.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Yes I’ll lose on depreciation, but you always lose owning a car. Lease, HP, older cars.




I wouldn't say you "lose", it's an expense that provides utility,  convenience, possibly entertainment, potentially a necessity. I look at it more like a consumable than some kind of investment (which it's not).


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> I wouldn't say you "lose", it's an expense that provides utility,  convenience, possibly entertainment, potentially a necessity. I look at it more like a consumable than some kind of investment (which it's not).



Yes unfortunately you are right. The alternative is public transport. That isn't an option for either of us for many different reasons. I'm not planning to give up car ownership anytime soon. But having one car instead of two should help offset the costs somewhat.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@Apple fanboy: You would have loved the crackling (given your love of pork scratchings) on my (roasted) belly of pork this evening; though I say so myself, I don't think I have ever produced one as crisp, crackling and tasty.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Yes unfortunately you are right. The alternative is public transport. That isn't an option for either of us for many different reasons. I'm not planning to give up car ownership anytime soon. But having one car instead of two should help offset the costs somewhat.




Sounds like you have a pretty solid plan, heck, I'm excited to see the new ride


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Apple fanboy: You would have loved the crackling (given your love of pork scratchings) on my (roasted) belly of pork this evening; though I say so myself, I don't think I have ever produced one as crisp, crackling and tasty.




Crackling?  That's popular around my neck of the woods, well, cracklin' without the G 

An old school use is cracklin' bread, basically cornbread with pork crackling in it, really good (especially if you like cornbread).  @lizkat probably has had it and/or made it


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> @Apple fanboy: You would have loved the crackling (given your love of pork scratchings) on my (roasted) belly of pork this evening; though I say so myself, I don't think I have ever produced one as crisp, crackling and tasty.



One of the guys I work with brought a family size bag of pork scratchings in and ate them at his desk one morning. I didn’t know they did bags so big. No wonder he’s overweight!


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Sounds like you have a pretty solid plan, heck, I'm excited to see the new ride



So am I. I’ll be ordering it this afternoon.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> An old school use is cracklin' bread,




Bread?  I thought it was Rosie.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Off work. Did a tip run this morning. Now I’m ordering a car!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Not going into the office today, I am driving down to Bridgend to a colleagues house where we are going to do some FEA and discuss other projects. Hopefully he’s making me lunch too.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Not going into the office today, I am driving down to Bridgend to a colleagues house where we are going to do some FEA and discuss other projects. Hopefully he’s making me lunch too.



No liquid lunch?


----------



## DT

Compiling some tax materials,  we don't do our own (personal or business), still a decent effort (I'm only marginally involved ).


----------



## Renzatic

I sliced the side of my thumb open last night. It doesn't hurt at all, but it bled like an absolute bastard, and looks DISGUSTING!

Pictures can be posted upon request.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy day. Store open day and a couple of interviews. 
Some catch up work this evening beckons.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I sliced the side of my thumb open last night. It doesn't hurt at all, but it bled like an absolute bastard, and looks DISGUSTING!
> 
> Pictures can be posted upon request.




Sharp knife, eh?

The kind where you *feel* nothing but *see* everything, and - moreover - see it in glorious, vivid, rich, technicolour,.....mostly red.

Actually, I have a few (exquisite) Japanese....implements, er, knives.  Beautiful, wonderfully ergonomic, exquisite.  And seriously sharp.

However, these days, I am very, very, careful whenever I wash them, not least because I vividly recall the day when the washing up water turned red, beneath all of those glorious, frothy, little bubbles, and I hadn't felt a thing.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sharp knife, eh?
> 
> The kind where you *feel* nothing but *see* everything, and - moreover - see it in glorious, vivid, rich, technicolour,.....mostly red.
> 
> Actually, I have a few (exquisite) Japanese....implements, er, knives.  Beautiful, wonderfully ergonomic, exquisite.
> 
> However, these days, I am very, very careful whenever I wash them, not least because I vividly recall the day when the washing up water turned red, beneath all of those glorious, frothy, little bubbles, and I hadn't felt a thing.



If you must cut yourself, always make sure the knife isn’t serrated. That hurts like hell!


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sharp knife, eh?
> 
> The kind where you *feel* nothing but *see* everything, and - moreover - see it in glorious, vivid, rich, technicolour,.....mostly red.




Allow me to be graphic for a moment.

I was moving a stove, and as I was pressing against it, balancing it's weight against me, I slid my hand down the back, and managed to run it over a small piece of metal that was the right size, in the right place, at the right time. It took the skin off in the much the same way a cheese grater would.

I wanted to keep the tag of skin in the wound, since it'd act as a graft, and heal that much faster. Unfortunately, it ended up falling off in the shower, so now I have a little lozenge shape hole on the side of my thumb.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Allow me to be graphic for a moment.
> 
> I was moving a stove, and as I was pressing against it, balancing it's weight against me, I slid my hand down the back, and managed to run it over a small piece of metal that was the right size, in the right place, at the right time. It took the skin off in the much the same way a cheese grater would.
> 
> I wanted to keep the tag of skin in the wound, since it'd act as a graft, and heal that much faster. Unfortunately, it ended up falling off in the shower, so now I have a little lozenge shape hole on the side of my thumb.



Somehow, I don't think that "ah, um, lovely" is quite the appropriate response to your post.

Dear me.  

Well, "ouch".  

While I cannot write "I feel your pain", I can say I read your post with a deeply drawn inhalation of breath.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Somehow, I don't think that "ah, um, lovely" is quite the appropriate response to your post.
> 
> Dear me.
> 
> Well, "ouch".
> 
> While I cannot write "I feel your pain", I can say I read your post with a deeply drawn inhalation of breath.




All you can do is wince, and try to forget the details of what you've read.

The good news is that it barely hurts at all. It's a little sore, and it stings a bit when I run water over it, but mostly it's a minor inconvenience at worst.

...but it looks TERRIBLE.


----------



## Clix Pix

Reading all this, my other fingers are protectively wrapped around or near my thumbs on both hands!   

OUCH is all I can say....


----------



## sgtaylor5

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sharp knife, eh?
> 
> The kind where you *feel* nothing but *see* everything, and - moreover - see it in glorious, vivid, rich, technicolour,.....mostly red.
> 
> Actually, I have a few (exquisite) Japanese....implements, er, knives.  Beautiful, wonderfully ergonomic, exquisite.
> 
> However, these days, I am very, very careful whenever I wash them, not least because I vividly recall the day when the washing up water turned red, beneath all of those glorious, frothy, little bubbles, and I hadn't felt a thing.



Ah, yes. I've had two Leatherman multi-tools, and when they're new they are SHARP. Cut my thumb very deep the first time I tried to use each knife. Learned my lesson.


----------



## SuperMatt

sgtaylor5 said:


> Ah, yes. I've had two Leatherman multi-tools, and when they're new they are SHARP. Cut my thumb very deep the first time I tried to use each knife. Learned my lesson.



Interesting story about Mr. Leatherman, who invented the tool.









						Leatherman Tool Group: Tim Leatherman
					

Most entrepreneurs expect it will take at least a few years for their businesses to gain traction. But Tim Leatherman waited 7 years to make a single, $175 sale. In the late 1970s, he had set up shop in his brother-in-law's garage, scavenged some metal from old appliances, and built a tool that...




					www.npr.org


----------



## ericwn

Hoping to come to the end of book 10 of the wheel of time finally. And will be happy when it’s over. 

Another round of physio today, then back to the home office as per usual. While there are no meetings with clients and no new support issues to take care of you never really know what a Friday has in mind for you, all sort of weird things could happen. 

Looking forward to the weekend. Running through a set of lifestyle changes this week from food to exercise and if health allows I’d like to get a new drum kit for home practice.


----------



## Apple fanboy

WFH today. Sun was out so had a quick 2 mile walk. Mrs AFB wasn’t up to coming out. Still pretty cold. The wind is cutting. 
One more meeting this afternoon and a few other bits to do. Then I’m free for the weekend.


----------



## JamesMike

It is nice to be back home after my long trip to Europe. The four-legged critters were happy to see me, they got plenty of treats. I plan on taking it easy this weekend, catching up on sleep, lol!


----------



## Apple fanboy

JamesMike said:


> It is nice to be back home after my long trip to Europe. The four-legged critters were happy to see me, they got plenty of treats. I plan on taking it easy this weekend, catching up on sleep, lol!



No fishing? 
Here a weekend of gardening beckons weather permitting.


----------



## ronntaylor

Unexpectedly busy day thus far. Early morning power walk for 3 miles; one hour conference call with a lawyer for a nonprofit. I foolishly volunteered Admin support and now I'm being asked to be the Secretary-Recorder and possibly a proxy for the org? No good deed goes unpunished. It's bad enough that I'm basically doing a great deal of the legwork on gathering data, completing a grant application and assisting with the Organizing Documents.

Went for another power walk during lunchtime: 2-1/2 miles.

Organizing digital strategy for the org: website, social media presence, etc. Vetting graphic designers/artists for stationery and such. I may regret it, but actually looking at getting another courtesy office in midtown come late spring or early summer as a reward for all this work. Kinda miss going into the City and meeting up occasionally with folk. It's been more than two years now since I last went into the City.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Some may recall my main bedroom shower excitement, the final product was excellent, a buttery smooth faucet, brand new hardware all around - we also did a new stainless rod and hangers, a lovely new material inner liner, the shower is GLORIOUS.
> 
> ... or so we thought.
> 
> The hot water has been running out pretty quickly, like ~10 minutes, it's intensely hot until it does (that's important for the diag ...), it also heats up again quickly.
> 
> So I have determined that it's the lower heat element and/or the lower thermostat (hot but low availability), so I tracked OEM part numbers, ordered at like a 30% discount from Amazon and they'll be here on Thursday, it's a reasonably new (~3-4 years) Rheem water heater, big, dual element, with like am 8 year warranty, but I'm not even sure how that worked for components and who/how they're installed, so I got both parts for ~$25




Well, replaced the lower T-stat, same behavior, flushed, pull the lower heating element, yikes, already tons of deposits, figured this is it, replaced.

Nope.  Wrong diagnosis.

Same behavior, but I'm glad I replaced the lower element for $20, that's a good refresh.

Anyway, I read a little more, the top and bottom T-stats are linked and they don't run at the same time, there's some communication between the two, so I'm thinking maybe it's the top, so I order both a top element and top T-stat.  I start with the top T-stat since that doesn't required a complete drain - and yes!  That's it, lots of insanely hot water.

Like I said, the water was very hot, it was just low volume.  The water cycle: comes in cold, heats, flows up, must have been out of whack with the top  T-stat being janky, the bottom is probably fine, but it's not worth returning the part, I'll keep the original as a backup, and the lower element was in so-so shape (after only 3 years ...) so that was a good bit of maintenance.

Given the condition of the lower element, I may go ahead and replace the top, and I'm 98% sure there's some sediment at the bottom likely displacing a gallon or two of water, it's a 50g tank so very minor, but it's probably worth a better clean out (I'll make a nozzle extension for the shop vac  )


----------



## Alli

Closed on the new house this afternoon. Had already loaded my car with boxes, so after closing I unloaded the car and started getting the kitchen set up. It will be so nice having all that space!!!! I’ll share pictures after everything has moved.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Closed on the new house this afternoon. Had already loaded my car with boxes, so after closing I unloaded the car and started getting the kitchen set up. It will be so nice having all that space!!!! I’ll share pictures after everything has moved.



Good news. Hope the move goes smoothly.  Enjoy your new home.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

My wife is away in the Cotswolds with her friends living it up in a posh farmhouse and I’m off to a soft play this morning with my girls. I would imagine it’ll be full of lone parents trying to wear their kids out so they go to bed on time this evening. Not that this is my intention of course.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> My wife is away in the Cotswolds with her friends living it up in a posh farmhouse and I’m off to a soft play this morning with my girls. I would imagine it’ll be full of lone parents trying to wear their kids out so they go to bed on time this evening. Not that this is my intention of course.



I used to loath those places. 
Just watch out for all the single mums hitting on the dad with the Audi! 

Here the sun is coming and going, but the cutting ice cold wind is pretty constant. Not feeling like gardening.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> I used to loath those places.
> Just watch out for all the single mums hitting on the dad with the Audi!
> 
> Here the sun is coming and going, but the cutting ice cold wind is pretty constant. Not feeling like gardening.




Yeah I would imagine I’d be swamped with offers of adultery should they see that in the car park. Chatted to one lone mother already about the opening times not being correct on Google, it’s amazing how a small topic like that can be stretched out for a solid 5 minutes. 

The one bonus of this visit is a coffee or two






As the soft play is in Trago Mills, I am going to drag the kids around the car section and purchase some ceramic wax afterwards


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Yeah I would imagine I’d be swamped with offers of adultery should they see that in the car park. Chatted to one lone mother already about the opening times not being correct on Google, it’s amazing how a small topic like that can be stretched out for a solid 5 minutes.
> 
> The one bonus of this visit is a coffee or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the soft play is in Trago Mills, I am going to drag the kids around the car section and purchase some ceramic wax afterwards



Maybe the kids can help with the wax? Just get them some of these to wash it with first! 


Here we spent a good portion of the day sorting out paperwork. Firstly I got all the service history in order for the next car owner. 
Then we sorted through some paperwork relating to our daughter. That just made us both sad. 

Then I had a quick walk after lunch. Later I have our trip to Anfield to endure. Not hopeful.


----------



## JamesMike

Apple fanboy said:


> No fishing?
> Here a weekend of gardening beckons weather permitting.




Plan on it tomorrow.


----------



## Herdfan

Rearranged the fence pickets.  Over time they had shrunk, so I took them off and moved them over until they were tight again.

And finished the inside of my new trailer.  Will be putting the SXS in this evening after the stain on the door dries.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Maybe the kids can help with the wax? Just get them some of these to wash it with first!




Hahaha, I'm ++assuming++  that's a joke!


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Hahaha, I'm ++assuming++  that's a joke!



It is. Based on some tv advert they had years ago.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Given the condition of the lower element, I may go ahead and replace the top, and I'm 98% sure there's some sediment at the bottom likely displacing a gallon or two of water, it's a 50g tank so very minor, but it's probably worth a better clean out (I'll make a nozzle extension for the shop vac  )




Yep, did this yesterday,  ran a few 1/2 tanks through to flush ... until ...

F*** me, the water inlet valve broke. 

At least it only shut off water to the tank, the rest of the house had the cold water still on, though that was a quick and unpleasant shower yesterday 

The old in/out lines were also the original PVC, janky, valve of course old (and now broken), so got brand new corrugated stainless SharkBite lines with a inlet valve this morning.  The SharkBite product is slick, no need for glue for fittings, pushes on lock to bare PVC, done.

Working perfect, looks better, much easier to remove in the event of needing to service/replace things in the future.


----------



## DT

We need to schedule an X night / Y time live chat (using the integrated chat system).


----------



## User.45

Nobody uses the chat, even though its fuuun


----------



## thekev

DT said:


> We need to schedule an X night / Y time live chat (using the integrated chat system).




I thought there was a discord or something. That seems like a more common method.


----------



## DT

thekev said:


> I thought there was a discord or something. That seems like a more common method.




it's right at the top, main menu:





We're rocking out right now


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> We need to schedule an X night / Y time live chat (using the integrated chat system).



I just noticed that when I opened the browser just now. How long has this been going on and why have I never noticed it before?!


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I just noticed that when I opened the browser just now. How long has this been going on and why have I never noticed it before?!




I think it's been there about since the site started up or so[?]

A few of us have hopped into a couple of times, but it would be fun to get a bunch of people in it at one time.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> I think it's been there about since the site started up or so[?]
> 
> A few of us have hopped into a couple of times, but it would be fun to get a bunch of people in it at one time.



Almost forgot about it, spotted @P_X in there goading the Trumpbot.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I just noticed that when I opened the browser just now. How long has this been going on and why have I never noticed it before?!



Gosh; until I read these posts - yours, @Alli, and those of @DT and @Eric below, I had never noticed it either.


DT said:


> I think it's been there about since the site started up or so[?]
> 
> A few of us have hopped into a couple of times, but it would be fun to get a bunch of people in it at one time.






Eric said:


> Almost forgot about it, spotted @P_X in there goading the Trumpbot.




Today, I saw some daffodils - they always bring a smile to my face, whether it is the colour, the better quality of light, the promise of spring, I love them.

On my peregrinations, I also bought French bread in the French bakery, and organic brown sugar in a health store.


----------



## DT

Reviewing some theater options for an upcoming NYC trip, hahaha, this sounds fun:





__





						Welcome — Drunk Shakespeare
					

One professional actor has at least five shots of whiskey and then attempts to perform... in a Shakespearean play. A New York Times Critics' Pick!




					www.drunkshakespeare.com


----------



## DT

Ugh, this is brutal ...







But then I checked the garage ...


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Ugh, this is brutal ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 12260
> 
> 
> But then I checked the garage ...











						Bay Area gas prices highest average in the nation
					

(BCN) — California drivers continue to face sticker shock at the gas pump as they are paying the highest average price per gallon in the nation. Motorists are paying on average 58 cents more …




					www.kron4.com
				




Meanwhile, with all my trips (hundreds of miles every weekend) I've spent a total of $111 in charging for the last 31 days. The gas equivalent would've been $232. It's a good time to own an EV.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Bay Area gas prices highest average in the nation
> 
> 
> (BCN) — California drivers continue to face sticker shock at the gas pump as they are paying the highest average price per gallon in the nation. Motorists are paying on average 58 cents more …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kron4.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, with all my trips (hundreds of miles every weekend) I've spent a total of $111 in charging for the last 31 days. The gas equivalent would've been $232. It's a good time to own an EV.




Yeah, I was doing a quick calc on some upcoming trips where we'll be driving, and the Tesla vs. the previous family ride looks like about $38 vs. $206 (at today's prices), but the charging cost may even be lower as I think there's free destination chargers in play too


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Ugh, this is brutal ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 12260
> 
> 
> But then I checked the garage ...




But don't forget this isn't 100% about what you pay for fuel.  Anyone you hire, anything you buy or anything made of petroleum products is going to get more expensive.

Some are saying it could hit $200 by the end of the month.


----------



## SuperMatt

The more expensive gas gets, the more likely it is that people will buy efficient vehicles or full EVs. I know a lot of people that bought cars in the last gas price spike ended up getting a Prius. Now I’m seeing people buy EVs. 

It sucks for those who bought an SUV when gas prices were low, but long-term, unaffordable gas is good for the planet.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> Today, I saw some daffodils - they always bring a smile to my face, whether it is the colour, the better quality of light, the promise of spring, I love them.



And they are out in abundance in my yard. Yes, I will be digging them up and moving them to the new place. And a lovely hyacinth.

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> And they are out in abundance in my yard. Yes, I will be digging them up and moving them to the new place. And a lovely hyacinth.
> 
> .View attachment 12262View attachment 12263View attachment 12264




Gorgeous.

I love them, and thrill to them.

Mother (in the days she had her mind, memory and proverbial marbles, in the days when her garden offered food for the soul, for she was a gifted, and keen gardener) used to always plant a few daffodils for me.


----------



## Clix Pix

Our first daffodils are in bloom, too, in the front yard of my condominium building!   I shot a photo of them yesterday but haven't processed it yet.   These are the tiny little baby daffodils;  the larger ones are still merely leaves only, but the flowers are on the way....   Makes me smile, Spring does, even as I'm reaching for the Kleenex as my allergies kick in!  Already sneezing more as the pollen count rises and the March wind blows tit arounds...


----------



## Apple fanboy

SuperMatt said:


> The more expensive gas gets, the more likely it is that people will buy efficient vehicles or full EVs. I know a lot of people that bought cars in the last gas price spike ended up getting a Prius. Now I’m seeing people buy EVs.
> 
> It sucks for those who bought an SUV when gas prices were low, but long-term, unaffordable gas is good for the planet.



It certainly helped make my mind up. Now I’m resentful every time I need to fill up waiting for the thing to be delivered! We have hit an all time high of £7 a gallon or £1.55 a litre which is how we buy it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Our first daffodils are in bloom, too, in the front yard of my condominium building!   I shot a photo of them yesterday but haven't processed it yet.   These are the tiny little baby daffodils;  the larger ones are still merely leaves only, but the flowers are on the way....   Makes me smile, Spring does, even as I'm reaching for the Kleenex as my allergies kick in!  Already sneezing more as the pollen count rises and the March wind blows tit arounds...



We have a number in the garden. But the sunlight just doesn’t seem to want to play ball when I could take some photos.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> The more expensive gas gets, the more likely it is that people will buy efficient vehicles or full EVs. I know a lot of people that bought cars in the last gas price spike ended up getting a Prius. Now I’m seeing people buy EVs.
> 
> It sucks for those who bought an SUV when gas prices were low, but long-term, unaffordable gas is good for the planet.




The big difference between the last spike (2008-09?) and now is you can more easily get out of a used vehicle.  Now the question is can you find a new vehicle? 

But when prices come back down, they will forget and jump right back into large SUV's.  The probably just need to drive a bit less and learn to combine trips.

With spring coming I need to go get a couple of cans filled with non-ethanol gas.  Can't wait to see how much it costs now.


----------



## lizkat

Hanging out in the cellar with my laptop and a cuppa tea until a t-storm w/ hail and 60mph winds gets done doing whatever it feels like doing around here.   It does tend to get my attention when a warning says

"For your protection move to an interior room on the lowest floor of a building."​​Seventeen more minutes of this warning period,  supposedly.   So far the lights have "bounced" a few times, probably from tree limbs thrashing around, but so far the interruptions have been minimal.   Lost net service for a few minutes though,  and I think my provider switched to servers farther upstate, and the power co may also have switched us to a different substation,  so some local areas in the region may now be without juice.   

I must say it's more fun to sit one of these out in the summer, when being in a cool cellar is almost enticing.


----------



## Alli

Today I purchased a love seat and two bar stools for the new house. Tomorrow we box up anything that’s not already boxed (a few pantry items and some Knick-knacks), and Wednesday the moving truck will load everiything.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Today I purchased a love seat and two bar stools for the new house. Tomorrow we box up anything that’s not already boxed (a few pantry items and some Knick-knacks), and Wednesday the moving truck will load everiything.



Good luck. Hope the weather is kind. 

Here apart from work I’ve been sorting out some quotes for the new charger point for the BMW.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Today I purchased a love seat and two bar stools for the new house. Tomorrow we box up anything that’s not already boxed (a few pantry items and some Knick-knacks), and Wednesday the moving truck will load everiything.




I am so excited for you!   I always hated the prep for a move,  but I do remember loving the moment when the only thing left to do when I was leaving my city apartment for good was to stand outside the building waiting for the moving van to arrive and take the piano, furniture and bins full of books and kitchen/dining supplies. A lot of other stuff I had taken upstate one trip at a time on weekends in the six months before I left, so it all worked out ok.

_"Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose"_ (Janis Joplin) carried special meanings that last week.

I had put a huge pile of unwanted items -- some small appliances I had duplicated upstate already, etc--   on an old bedsheet in one corner of the apartment's living room,  pointed it out to the moving van guys "Don't take anything on that sheet"   and then after the van left, I gave the porter a hundred bucks and told him to sell what he wanted of those things and ditch the rest.   Freedom from yard sales later on!


----------



## Pumbaa

Skipped watching the Apple event live, spent time with Niece and Nephew instead. Huge win!

Also brought them birthday presents to be opened later (can’t be there on the day), can anyone guess which one is Spider-man Headquarters and which one is an adorable Pikachu?





Bag from Ikea. Buzz from a thrift store, Niece has been watching the Toy Story movies on Disney+ lately so I just had to buy him…


----------



## Alli

Today’s the day. Boxing up a few last items and awaiting the moving van.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Today’s the day. Boxing up a few last items and awaiting the moving van.



Exciting! We were contemplating moving again but have decided to put the money we would've had to spend toward the down payment towards our existing home and are making several upgrades to the flooring, windows, etc. 

We have moved 3 times in the last 4 years and I just don't have the appetite for all the work involved again.


----------



## ericwn

Waiting for updates on my mom’s health, she was hospitalised yesterday after losing speech capability for a while. 

Had another good physio session on my path to pain management. 

Am starting to get the components together for my own standing desk. Got a frame from Ikea, and will be looking for a nice top plate in the coming days. Hoping to score an affordable life edge piece or maybe a butcher block top and then put it all together.


----------



## Eric

ericwn said:


> Waiting for updates on my mom’s health, she was hospitalised yesterday after losing speech capability for a while.
> 
> Had another good physio session on my path to pain management.
> 
> Am starting to get the components together for my own standing desk. Got a frame from Ikea, and will be looking for a nice top plate in the coming days. Hoping to score an affordable life edge piece or maybe a butcher block top and then put it all together.



Sorry to hear that, hoping for the best with your mother.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Today’s the day. Boxing up a few last items and awaiting the moving van.



Good luck with it. Just don't forget to eat. When we moved a couple of years back I remember sort of missing lunch and forgetting about an evening meal. Not helped by the fact that there are no takeaways where we live.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Waiting for updates on my mom’s health, she was hospitalised yesterday after losing speech capability for a while.
> 
> Had another good physio session on my path to pain management.
> 
> Am starting to get the components together for my own standing desk. Got a frame from Ikea, and will be looking for a nice top plate in the coming days. Hoping to score an affordable life edge piece or maybe a butcher block top and then put it all together.



Parents health is a concern of mine to. My Mum had a fall a while back and it makes you worry. I've not actually seen her in years (long story), but am trying to arrange something at the moment. Hope your Mum is okay.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Today’s the day. Boxing up a few last items and awaiting the moving van.



Best of luck with the move.


ericwn said:


> Waiting for updates on my mom’s health, she was hospitalised yesterday after losing speech capability for a while.
> 
> Had another good physio session on my path to pain management.
> 
> Am starting to get the components together for my own standing desk. Got a frame from Ikea, and will be looking for a nice top plate in the coming days. Hoping to score an affordable life edge piece or maybe a butcher block top and then put it all together.




Best of luck with your mother's health; I can empathise and well remember how that feels.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Exciting! We were contemplating moving again but have decided to put the money we would've had to spend toward the down payment towards our existing home and are making several upgrades to the flooring, windows, etc.
> 
> We have moved 3 times in the last 4 years and I just don't have the appetite for all the work involved again.




Wow, yeah, that's a lot of moving.  We're doing the same, contemplating a major move - we also talked about just putting the house on the market, assuming it would sell quickly and pretty inflated in the current market, then moving just a few miles away into these beautiful new apartments on the intracoastal, give us some time to really plan a more permanent move, give the little G time to figure out what she wants to do.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> Am starting to get the components together for my own standing desk. Got a frame from Ikea, and will be looking for a nice top plate in the coming days. Hoping to score an affordable life edge piece or maybe a butcher block top and then put it all together.




I have a standing desk too, uses a manual lift/crank, super easy, like 20 seconds, it's a VIVO that you source your own top for, and funny enough, I'm using an Ikea desktop (LINNMON 59x29"), it's been extremely solid and durable (which is pretty shocking TBO ...)

But my replacement, if (when) needed might be this, thought it might be a good option for you, especially if you want something made from solid wood:









						Husky 72 in. Solid Wood Work Surface for Ready-to-Assemble 6-ft. adjustable height workbench G7200AS-US - The Home Depot
					

Easily install this 72 in. solid wood work surface for ready-to-assemble 6 ft. Adjustable height workbench. It can hold up to 3,000 lbs. Bolts needed for installation come with this workbench.



					www.homedepot.com
				




Hope your other health related concerns work out as well.


----------



## ericwn

DT said:


> I have a standing desk too, uses a manual lift/crank, super easy, like 20 seconds, it's a VIVO that you source your own top for, and funny enough, I'm using an Ikea desktop (LINNMON 59x29"), it's been extremely solid and durable (which is pretty shocking TBO ...)
> 
> But my replacement, if (when) needed might be this, thought it might be a good option for you, especially if you want something made from solid wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky 72 in. Solid Wood Work Surface for Ready-to-Assemble 6-ft. adjustable height workbench G7200AS-US - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Easily install this 72 in. solid wood work surface for ready-to-assemble 6 ft. Adjustable height workbench. It can hold up to 3,000 lbs. Bolts needed for installation come with this workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your other health related concerns work out as well.




Thanks for your kind response! 
I’ve been looking at these offerings from Home Depot too and they seem pretty nice. I’m no wood expert but I guess I’d have to sand these down initially and then seal them with some oil or other material. 

FYI I’ve just mounted one of the cheapo ikea tops I had lying around in my studio and it’s already a great improvement for me, see image.


----------



## Hrafn

ericwn said:


> Waiting for updates on my mom’s health, she was hospitalised yesterday after losing speech capability for a while.
> 
> Had another good physio session on my path to pain management.
> 
> Am starting to get the components together for my own standing desk. Got a frame from Ikea, and will be looking for a nice top plate in the coming days. Hoping to score an affordable life edge piece or maybe a butcher block top and then put it all together.



Good luck with your familial health issues.

At work I use the Ikea LACK standing desk hack, although I don't like my keyboard attached to my monitors, so I have a smaller stand for that.  At home, I've converted some wire rack with shelves put at appropriate heights for both monitors and keyboard/mouse.  The two biggest things are to have a pad where you stand, and I have bar stools in front so I can rest a leg or foot or whatever.


----------



## DT

ericwn said:


> Thanks for your kind response!
> I’ve been looking at these offerings from Home Depot too and they seem pretty nice. I’m no wood expert but I guess I’d have to sand these down initially and then seal them with some oil or other material.
> 
> FYI I’ve just mounted one of the cheapo ikea tops I had lying around in my studio and it’s already a great improvement for me, see image.




According to the reviews, that top from HD is finished with a clear lacquer, that sounds like it's pretty thick, very durable.   Check out the FAQs and actual user reviews, sounds pretty impressive for the price.  I kind of figured I'd be using one by now, but like I said, this Ikea desktop has been very resilient.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Today’s the day. Boxing up a few last items and awaiting the moving van.



Did it all go okay? Settled in.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Waiting for updates on my mom’s health, she was hospitalised yesterday after losing speech capability for a while.
> 
> Had another good physio session on my path to pain management.
> 
> Am starting to get the components together for my own standing desk. Got a frame from Ikea, and will be looking for a nice top plate in the coming days. Hoping to score an affordable life edge piece or maybe a butcher block top and then put it all together.



Did things improve on the health front?


Here I worked from home and happily the landscaping guy was able to pop round for a quote. My all afternoon meeting was cancelled as three of the senior managers have Covid.


----------



## DT

Picked up the little G early, and spring break is here!  She's off for several days (see Vacation Location for one destination)


(moving original post to a better location)


----------



## Thomas Veil

For the second day in a row, I'm banging my head against the wall trying to get (or reset) my wife's Gmail password. Yesterday it was to load her mail onto a new phone, and today it's for a job background check.

Both times I've gotten nowhere. She has no idea what it is, and I am finding Google's "recovery" totally unhelpful. Got locked out for multiple attempts both yesterday and today. ARRRRRRRGGHHH!!!


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Did things improve on the health front?
> 
> 
> Here I worked from home and happily the landscaping guy was able to pop round for a quote. My all afternoon meeting was cancelled as three of the senior managers have Covid.




So far nothing was found after running multiple tests with my mom. She’s supposed to be released tomorrow. 

Nice that you got out of your long meeting!

Just back from ECG myself and a few more hours of wfh ahead.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> So far nothing was found after running multiple tests with my mom. She’s supposed to be released tomorrow.
> 
> Nice that you got out of your long meeting!
> 
> Just back from ECG myself and a few more hours of wfh ahead.



Well take it easy. Your no good to your mother if you can’t function. 

Here I’m working for a bit. Debating another (last) tea. I was sleepy earlier but woken up now.


----------



## sgtaylor5

Thomas Veil said:


> For the second day in a row, I'm banging my head against the wall trying to get (or reset) my wife's Gmail password. Yesterday it was to load her mail onto a new phone, and today it's for a job background check.
> 
> Both times I've gotten nowhere. She has no idea what it is, and I am finding Google's "recovery" totally unhelpful. Got locked out for multiple attempts both yesterday and today. ARRRRRRRGGHHH!!!



The first way Google presents to recover a password is "last password you remember". That way lies death and ruin and the abyss, as you've seen. 

There is a little legend on the bottom left of that first screen: "Try another way". You might have better luck going there, especially if your wife has included recovery information (phone numbers, email addresses, a connected Android phone (the best way)), and that recovery information is currently accessible to you.


----------



## Thomas Veil

ericwn said:


> So far nothing was found after running multiple tests with my mom. She’s supposed to be released tomorrow.



Don't you just hate that? You spend all that time, and possibly a lot of money, and nothing to show for it.

(Yes, I realize the ridiculousness of being angry nothing was found; therein lies the paradox.  )

Last year I had dizziness lasting a couple of days. They did a CT and found nothing, then recommended an MRI, which I foolishly went along with. The only thing they found was the $2,000 bill they sent me.

Anyway, hoping the best for your mom, and that this was a one-time never-to-be-repeated occurrence.


----------



## ericwn

Thomas Veil said:


> Don't you just hate that? You spend all that time, and possibly a lot of money, and nothing to show for it.
> 
> (Yes, I realize the ridiculousness of being angry nothing was found; therein lies the paradox.  )
> 
> Last year I had dizziness lasting a couple of days. They did a CT and found nothing, then recommended an MRI, which I foolishly went along with. The only thing they found was the $2,000 bill they sent me.
> 
> Anyway, hoping the best for your mom, and that this was a one-time never-to-be-repeated occurrence.




It’s not just the not-knowing part of what’s happening, the loss of control is equally bothersome. 
On the positive side my mom won’t be in financial trouble, she lives in Germany and insurance coverage is excellent.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Did it all go okay? Settled in.



It went. I hired a young local guy to do the move. They couldn’t get everything on the truck, so we still have quite a few things left at the other house. We’ll probably go back tomorrow to pick up a few things, particularly the things in the fridge.

Meanwhile, almost everything is in place and almost all boxes are empty.

Now I just need the next month to speed by so the new bed will arrive. Meanwhile we’re sleeping on a small double box spring and mattress on the floor. Only a month.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> It went. I hired a young local guy to do the move. They couldn’t get everything on the truck, so we still have quite a few things left at the other house. We’ll probably go back tomorrow to pick up a few things, particularly the things in the fridge.
> 
> Meanwhile, almost everything is in place and almost all boxes are empty.
> 
> Now I just need the next month to speed by so the new bed will arrive. Meanwhile we’re sleeping on a small double box spring and mattress on the floor. Only a month.



Great that you can take your time about it which is really half the battle, congratulations on the new place, be sure to send pics when it's all good to go.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> It went. I hired a young local guy to do the move. They couldn’t get everything on the truck, so we still have quite a few things left at the other house. We’ll probably go back tomorrow to pick up a few things, particularly the things in the fridge.
> 
> Meanwhile, almost everything is in place and almost all boxes are empty.
> 
> Now I just need the next month to speed by so the new bed will arrive. Meanwhile we’re sleeping on a small double box spring and mattress on the floor. Only a month.



You didn’t bring the contents of your fridge? What are you eating! 
Glad it went well. Enjoy your new home.


----------



## Eric

Volunteering as a guitar instructor for vets, 10 weeks of lessons at which point we gift them with their own guitar. It's actually a really cool program they've setup to give vets with PTSD a new hobby/outlet.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy day at work. Had three guys out. Two on holiday. The one that was due back tomorrow has caught Covid. So not going to see him this week.


----------



## ericwn

Apple fanboy said:


> Busy day at work. Had three guys out. Two on holiday. The one that was due back tomorrow has caught Covid. So not going to see him this week.




Our main office in Germany also has two incidents of covid right now. 

On my support side I have a surprisingly low amount of tickets although both macOS and our CRM had updates today. 

Finally got my electric drum kit set up in my office for those idle moments where I can use the workout. Have all the pads in the right places just not had enough time for the sound module to be configured. 

A bit less pain symptoms today which is great. Was able to drop 10 pounds of weight in two weeks now and am a bit proud of myself.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericwn said:


> Our main office in Germany also has two incidents of covid right now.
> 
> On my support side I have a surprisingly low amount of tickets although both macOS and our CRM had updates today.
> 
> Finally got my electric drum kit set up in my office for those idle moments where I can use the workout. Have all the pads in the right places just not had enough time for the sound module to be configured.
> 
> A bit less pain symptoms today which is great. Was able to drop 10 pounds of weight in two weeks now and am a bit proud of myself.



10 lbs in two weeks is pretty impressive. Glad the pain levels are improving. 

Just put in a couple of hours for my evening shift. Now I’m off to bed.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I cut these a couple of months ago. turned out really well took 3 hours for each panel using a 1/8" bit to get all the detail.


----------



## Citysnaps

fooferdoggie said:


> I cut these a couple of months ago. turned out really well took 3 hours for each panel using a 1/8" bit to get all the detail.View attachment 12465View attachment 12466View attachment 12467View attachment 12468



 Beautiful work!


----------



## Joe

I have a friend that got a dog last year and she has turned into one of those crazy dog moms. It has gotten to the point where friendships are ending because god forbid someone doesn't like dogs.  She takes it so personal if you don't care for her dog. I wouldn't say I'm a dog person, but I get along with the dog so we haven't had any issues. But she has mentioned all her other friends who don't like her dog or care for dogs in general, and she takes it too personal. One of her coworkers called her a helicopter dog mom lol 

Also, I think she makes up stories about her dog. She goes to the park with the dog, and she has mentioned how several people come up to her and talk about their dogs. and they all comment that her dog is an alpha lol. Do people really talk about dogs being alpha? I find that extremely weird. But I also think she's making it up. I don't know why she's so concerned with her dog being an alpha dog?? It's a fucking Shih Tzu. It's not exactly a big breed. 

I thought she would get better but its almost been a year and she is still a little crazy when it comes to this dog. I have other friends that are dog owners and they are no where near this level of crazy about their pets. Every time the topic of the dog comes up I try to steer the conversation in another direction because I'm tired of hearing about this dog.


----------



## lizkat

Joe said:


> I have a friend that got a dog last year and she has turned into one of those crazy dog moms...




Got as far as Shih Tzu...  and then the idea of that as an  "alpha" dog  gave me a headache.  

That breed can be kinda uppity, although that's not really the same as "alpha".  But hey, whatever the owner wants to think.  The dog is who's burdened with the task of figuring out whether it's alpha  or not, when push comes to shove.    It appears to have figured out who's boss in that household,  and it's not the crazy dog mom.

I've been more of a fan of mutts,  or else working dogs actually bred for their jobs and not for the dog shows.


----------



## Joe

lizkat said:


> Got as far as Shih Tzu...  and then the idea of that as an  "alpha" dog  gave me a headache.
> 
> That breed can be kinda uppity, although that's not really the same as "alpha".  But hey, whatever the owner wants to think.  The dog is who's burdened with the task of figuring out whether it's alpha  or not, when push comes to shove.    It appears to have figured out who's boss in that household,  and it's not the crazy dog mom.
> 
> I've been more of a fan of mutts,  or else working dogs actually bred for their jobs and not for the dog shows.




One of her co workers gave her this dog last year. It is not "fixed" yet because the agreement was that he would give her this dog for free if she allowed them to use him to breed one more time. Something along those lines. 

So a couple months ago that time came, but her dog did not want to mate with the female dog they had. Like he totally ignored and avoided the other dog the entire time he was there. So nothing happened. But then she mentions how he always tries to hump her moms dog when they go over....and that dog is male. So I made the comment "Maybe your dog is gay" since he doesn't want to mate with the girl but he will try to hump your moms male dog. I was joking, but I could tell that comment offended her but she didn't actually want to say anything because I am gay. But I could tell she wasn't happy with that comment, which is surprising because she has A LOT of gay friends.  And then I said "And since he's alpha, maybe he's a TOP" LOL 

I guess I am just counting down the days until the dog gets in the middle of our friendship.


----------



## DT

Joe said:


> Also, I think she makes up stories about her dog. She goes to the park with the dog, and she has mentioned how several people come up to her and talk about their dogs. and they all comment that her dog is an alpha lol. Do people really talk about dogs being alpha? I find that extremely weird. But I also think she's making it up. I don't know why she's so concerned with her dog being an alpha dog?? It's a fucking Shih Tzu. It's not exactly a big breed.




Yeah, that's some kind of weird, f-ing projection, like it's her boyfriend.

And the whole dog mom/dad/grandparents thing is so disturbing, look, I get people are into their pets, but that's not a human child ... there's a couple what walks their shitty little dog past our house, the dude is pushing a little stroller, I guess it's for the dog if it gets tired?  WTF.  One day I'm going to walk out there, pick it up and drop kick it into the intracoastal, and then tell the guy no thanks needed for restoring his balls.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> You didn’t bring the contents of your fridge? What are you eating!



There wasn’t much in the fridge. We order out a lot.


----------



## Thomas Veil

This was actually yesterday, but I picked up a ton of branches that had fallen from the monster oak tree we have out back.

This thing is now twice as tall as our house and reaches from one end of the back yard to almost the other…and it drops more branches, and bigger ones, every year. Last year on a windy day, a large one punched some holes in our siding.

So that thing has to come down.

I will say, the grabber tools I bought recently came in extremely handy. I would’ve had to bend down 50-60 times to pick up all those branches, and that’s too much for my tired old back. I use these more than I thought I would.


----------



## DT

Well, FMA.

Hahaha, don't you know, the one time I don't buy AC+ something happens   The M1 MBP screen cracked, like it was fine, and closed, then opened, and cracked.  No covers, cases, protectors, perfectly clean, damnedest thing.  The display is completely out, works fine with an external display - going to see if I can finagle a cheaper repair through Apple, if not, we'll use it with the external, and I'll either DIY a new display, or let it be a backup and, hell, maybe, against my better judgement, grab a slim, gaming machine from MSI or such, and if this other thing possibly coming down the pipe happens, I'll use it as a travel machine for a specific gig


----------



## Apple fanboy

Off work today. Of course my body clock didn’t realise, so wide awake at 5:15. 

Trip to the tip and some gardening planned. Due to be sunny again.


----------



## Alli

It’s supposed to storm today so we’re just kinda sitting around waiting to see what will happen. Right now it’s calm with occasional heavy gusts, and very overcast. A good day to hang pictures, perhaps.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> It’s supposed to storm today so we’re just kinda sitting around waiting to see what will happen. Right now it’s calm with occasional heavy gusts, and very overcast. A good day to hang pictures, perhaps.



Good luck. Beautiful day here. Drove home with a t-shirt on and the sunroof open. 
Later I have to try and retrieve a coin from the washing machine. Wish me luck.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Equinox day.  Bliss.


----------



## shadow puppet

Rheumatologist appointment day.  Which means blood work and needles in arm.  Not so much bliss.


----------



## DT

shadow puppet said:


> Rheumatologist appointment day.  Which means blood work and needles in arm.  Not so much bliss.




How did your fridge situation work out?  I know about a month ago, you said you had some concern over losing some meds (like $6K worth of Humira), on top of just dealing with a failing appliance.


----------



## shadow puppet

DT said:


> How did your fridge situation work out?  I know about a month ago, you said you had some concern over losing some meds (like $6K worth of Humira), on top of just dealing with a failing appliance.



The thermostat and damper are fixed.  Then around 9:30P, the fridge started flooding my kitchen.  When a fridge freezes like mine did, sometimes the tubes that channel water through the system, also freeze, expand and split.  So now I'm waiting on parts to come in to fix this part.  At least the refrigerator works (other than it can't make ice or in-door water - those are turned off while waiting for the parts).  But at least now, my Humira is at the right temp.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Good luck. Beautiful day here. Drove home with a t-shirt on and the sunroof open.
> Later I have to try and retrieve a coin from the washing machine. Wish me luck.



Sounds beautiful! The weather wasn’t too bad yesterday, just a little weird. Lots of tornadoes directly west of us. We did get a tornado warning in the middle of the night, but otherwise, nothing like predicted. Today is gorgeous.

I’m actually having a friend in for coffee this morning. A guy I used to teach with. We used to have coffee together every morning before school. He only lives about 10 minutes away now (and no bridge to cross!), so I hope to see more of him.


----------



## DT

Wife got fresh oysters from Omaha Steaks, they're sent live, chilled, overnight shipping, they were very tender, sweet, clean, we had a few with just a quick roast, but for the majority of them, we did this


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Sounds beautiful! The weather wasn’t too bad yesterday, just a little weird. Lots of tornadoes directly west of us. We did get a tornado warning in the middle of the night, but otherwise, nothing like predicted. Today is gorgeous.
> 
> I’m actually having a friend in for coffee this morning. A guy I used to teach with. We used to have coffee together every morning before school. He only lives about 10 minutes away now (and no bridge to cross!), so I hope to see more of him.



Beautiful here again today. Watered some plants Mrs AFB had moved this week. 
Work was somewhere I would rather not have been today. Far better things to be doing on a beautiful spring day. 
Enjoy your coffee morning.


----------



## Clix Pix

Today here was, as had been predicted, wet and chilly, so not a good day to be outdoors if one could avoid that.   I have stayed in and spent some time reviewing and editing some of the (many) images I shot yesterday.   Quite a lot more yet to be reviewed and maybe processed, but at least it's a start!   Did other odds-and-ends of things too throughout the day.   A friend sent me a couple of mp3 audio files so I wanted to add them to my iTunes library.   I have not moved on to Apple Music;  I'm perfectly happy with iTunes, thank you.  However, it has been rather some time -- maybe two, three or even four years -- since I last manually added something to my iTunes library as opposed to simply purchasing something -- an album, a song track or two --  through the store,  and quickly realized that I needed a refresher, as some things definitely have changed.  All is well now.

Alli -- glad that the horrible, destructive weather in New Orleans did not come your way and that you and your husband are nicely settling into the new digs.  Waiting for photos!


----------



## lizkat

Finally saw first robin of the season... about three weeks late!   He's apparently staking claim to my yard but may be disappointed this evening as we're to get some kind of ice storm overnight.   Real spring weather is having a hard time getting off the launch pad again this year.   Anyway I was thrilled to see that bird today,


----------



## shadow puppet

Send your Robin my way.  We've been enjoying 89 degrees here on the West side of L.A.


----------



## Clix Pix

I've seen our resident sparrow population and a few crows along with the water bird gang, but interestingly,  no (American) robins....  They must be out there and I just have not seen them yet!


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> Send your Robin my way.  We've been enjoying 89 degrees here on the West side of L.A.



Same in the Central Valley, we're normally in the 60s but the long term shows 70s and 80s for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> Wife got fresh oysters from Omaha Steaks, they're sent live, chilled, overnight shipping, they were very tender, sweet, clean, we had a few with just a quick roast, but for the majority of them, we did this



Maaaaannn!!! Brings back memories of summers in Massachusetts. Can't remember the last time I had fresh oysters.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> I've seen our resident sparrow population and a few crows along with the water bird gang, but interestingly,  no (American) robins....  They must be out there and I just have not seen them yet!




I'm waiting for the sweet buzzy call of the red winged blackbirds.  They have not shown up yet, not surprising beause of our rollercoaster mid-to-late winter,  but I was surprised to see the robin in the vanguard, and a loner at that.  Usually it's the blackbirds and then robins in flocks, not quite ready to sort out into turf claimers and then into the squabbles over finding mates.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Finally saw first robin of the season... about three weeks late!   He's apparently staking claim to my yard but may be disappointed this evening as we're to get some kind of ice storm overnight.   Real spring weather is having a hard time getting off the launch pad again this year.   Anyway I was thrilled to see that bird today,



Our U.K. Robin lives here all year round. Always comes to supervise gardening activities. At this time of year, Mrs Robin Is also in attendance. He sings to her and brings her food. Hoping for a baby or two again this year.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> I've seen our resident sparrow population and a few crows along with the water bird gang, but interestingly,  no (American) robins....  They must be out there and I just have not seen them yet!



Our sparrows are never far from the bird feeders. However Mrs AFB tells me the sack of sunflower hearts we buy has done up from £18 a sack, to £24 a sack. 
They might be on rations!


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> Maaaaannn!!! Brings back memories of summers in Massachusetts. Can't remember the last time I had fresh oysters.




Oh yeah, these were apparently from the Chesapeake Bay Area!


----------



## Clix Pix

My mouth was watering when I saw that photo of the oysters!  Mmmmmmm! 

One of my favorite treats is fresh, icy-cold cherrystone clams on the half-shell....blessed by a spritz of lemon.....ahhhhhhh!    The restaurant where I used to get this as an appetizer prior to whatever meal I was going to have there is now no longer, and the pandemic kind of interrupted my search for a new place to savor this delight.  Now that things are seemingly heading in a positive direction and restrictions lifting, time to undertake the search once again!


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> My mouth was watering when I saw that photo of the oysters!  Mmmmmmm!
> 
> One of my favorite treats is fresh, icy-cold cherrystone clams on the half-shell....blessed by a spritz of lemon.....ahhhhhhh!    The restaurant where I used to get this as an appetizer prior to whatever meal I was going to have there is now no longer, and the pandemic kind of interrupted my search for a new place to savor this delight.  Now that things are seemingly heading in a positive direction and restrictions lifting, time to undertake the search once again!




Sounds amazing, I haven't had as many clams in this neck of the woods, but now I want to track some down.  Muscles are popular around here, the standard prep is a buttery/garlic type broth, muscle steamed and piled in, some bread for sopping up the goodies 

I wasn't hip to specific clams outside of the common littleneck, but the cherrystone sound amazing, hahaha, found this video, it's a mouth-water-er


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Waiting for photos!



As soon as we get the pictures up on the walls!


----------



## Arkitect

What am I doing today?

Procrastinating.
With some projects I just don't feel the love. I keep my eye on the £££s and try to get it done. But with the sun shining and temperatures climbing it's… difficult! 




Apple fanboy said:


> Our sparrows are never far from the bird feeders. However Mrs AFB tells me the sack of sunflower hearts we buy has done up from £18 a sack, to £24 a sack.
> They might be on rations!



Glad to hear you've got Sparrows! Sadly here in Bath they are almost non existent… I miss their gregarious chattering in the shrubs.
Our feeders get robbed regularly by Starlings and Squirrels.


----------



## Arkitect

Accidental double post.


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Procrastinating.
> With some projects I just don't feel the love.




What do you do professionally?  If that's too personal, feel free to tell me to f*** off


----------



## Arkitect

DT said:


> What do you do professionally?  If that's too personal, feel free to tell me to f*** off



Haha! No problem.

I am an Architect — but gave up practising about 12 years ago — and now I do… *this*.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> As soon as we get the pictures up on the walls!



Moved in two years ago. Only put the first picture on the wall a month or so ago.


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> Haha! No problem.
> 
> I am an Architect — but gave up practising about 12 years ago — and now I do… *this*.




Well that's just fantastic, I'll come back to that later so I can give your artistry an appropriate amount of time


----------



## Apple fanboy

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Procrastinating.
> With some projects I just don't feel the love. I keep my eye on the £££s and try to get it done. But with the sun shining and temperatures climbing it's… difficult!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you've got Sparrows! Sadly here in Bath they are almost non existent… I miss their gregarious chattering in the shrubs.
> Our feeders get robbed regularly by Starlings and Squirrels.



We have sparrows, robins, blackbirds, blue  tits, great tits, green finches, goldfinches, chaffinches and a thrush. It’s a busy garden!


----------



## Eric

We doing some home improvements and got our custom fit cabinet drawers installed, no more crawling around on the ground to get our pans out from the back anymore.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> We doing some home improvements and got our custom fit cabinet drawers installed, no more crawling around on the ground to get our pans out from the back anymore.




Congratulations!   Cabinets are the true bane of my old and unrenovated kitchen.  I live with them,  but all my neighbors have probably learned some four-syllable obscenities while I struggle on occasion to get some stock pot or very large and not often used skillet back into service for some special purpose.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Congratulations!   Cabinets are the true bane of my old and unrenovated kitchen.  I live with them,  but all my neighbors have probably learned some four-syllable obscenities while I struggle on occasion to get some stock pot or very large and not often used skillet back into service for some special purpose.



Thanks, yeah it's blessing. We still have to bend down but no longer need to get on the knees to access anything. They're not cheap and had to be custom built but it's worth it.


----------



## ronntaylor

Arkitect said:


> What am I doing today?
> 
> Procrastinating.
> With some projects I just don't feel the love.



Same here. Especially after my back of the envelope calculations ruined the budget for a proposed project. Just over by $800K for a $5M budget!! This is why I'm not a finance guy. And probably shouldn't be involved in this project. I'm way over my head.

Going for a long-ish walk/hike to clear my head and then prepare for tomorrow's conference call. Yes, on a got-damn Saturday.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Oh yeah, these were apparently from the Chesapeake Bay Area!




Fabulous.  We used to be gifted parts of the catch when fishermen there would be seeking shelter and so end up at our dock during some of those notoriously fast moving storms in the bay area.  Crabs or oysters...  past our budgets, ordinarily.


----------



## Clix Pix

Finally got around to watching a film that I've wanted to see for a while, and since it has been nominated for an Academy Award as "Best Picture," plus a few other awards and the annual awards broadcast is coming up this Sunday night, tonight seemed like a good time....

"CODA" (the acronym and title stands for [Hearing] Child of Deaf Parents) is a lovely film and I highly recommend it.  This is one of those films which taps into the emotions without overdoing it.   I laughed, I cried, I was sorry to see the story come to an end.   The acting was excellent.  This film is unique in that instead of using hearing actors to portray deaf people, they chose deaf actors to play three of the key roles, which really makes a difference and adds an authenticity which is often missing in other movies.   The actors use their native language -- American Sign Language (ASL) -- and there is also captioning so that hearing viewers can understand what is being signed.  Some scenes in the film also provide additional insights into the lives of those who cannot hear, but this isn't a film focusing only on what is perceived as disability, although of course that is a key aspect of their lives which influences everything else, it is a film focusing on a family and the personal interactions among its members. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## Citysnaps

Right now (9:30pm Pacific Daylight Time), I'm soaking in there's roughly 2,700 airplanes over North America.  Seems like a lot. But maybe not.


----------



## Arkitect

ronntaylor said:


> Same here. Especially after my back of the envelope calculations ruined the budget for a proposed project. Just over by $800K for a $5M budget!! This is why I'm not a finance guy. And probably shouldn't be involved in this project. I'm way over my head.
> 
> Going for a long-ish walk/hike to clear my head and then prepare for tomorrow's conference call. Yes, on a got-damn Saturday.



That is a "not so good place" to be in… been in similar situations decades past. And like you, probably why I am not a finance guy. 
Just be calm and up front. Mistakes happen. 

Good luck!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Painting fences today. Nearly done.


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> Same here. Especially after my back of the envelope calculations ruined the budget for a proposed project. Just over by $800K for a $5M budget!! This is why I'm not a finance guy. And probably shouldn't be involved in this project. I'm way over my head.
> 
> Going for a long-ish walk/hike to clear my head and then prepare for tomorrow's conference call. Yes, on a got-damn Saturday.




What's the nature of the project?  Tech related?

You know, I think back to our post-acquisition days, tossed into a huge aggregator with dozens of other companies, totally misaligned service models, different perspectives of project scope, etc., and I recall some 7-digit budget misses.  At the time, it seemed like the apocalypse - in retrospect, it didn't even matter 

Good luck, I'm sure it'll work out 




citypix said:


> Right now (9:30pm Pacific Daylight Time), I'm soaking in there's roughly 2,700 airplanes over North America.  Seems like a lot. But maybe not.




Hahaha, when I see those tracking graphics, I'm like, NFW am I getting into a plane again ...


----------



## Alli

Arkitect said:


> Haha! No problem.
> 
> I am an Architect — but gave up practising about 12 years ago — and now I do… *this*.



That’s fantastic! Is that your account?


Apple fanboy said:


> Moved in two years ago. Only put the first picture on the wall a month or so ago.



I was successful in getting pictures up on one wall in spare bedroom #1.


Eric said:


> Thanks, yeah it's blessing. We still have to bend down but no longer need to get on the knees to access anything. They're not cheap and had to be custom built but it's worth it.



Be still my heart!


----------



## Arkitect

Alli said:


> That’s fantastic! Is that your account?



That's me.


----------



## Citysnaps

Apple fanboy said:


> Moved in two years ago. Only put the first picture on the wall a month or so ago.




An almost similar story here, having moved in two years ago. And then my wife and I went on a rampage putting up paintings and photographs just about everywhere.  Feels like home now.   

Most of the photographs I make are of strangers I hit up for conversation and then a portrait, on streets in different San Francisco neighborhoods. The majority are from about ten years ago for a couple of projects. I now have my office walls covered with them. In one sense it's a little eerie. In another, even though they're not friends, it feels like it seeing them on my walls.


----------



## Alli

Arkitect said:


> That's me.



You have a new follower.


----------



## Herdfan

Arkitect said:


> Haha! No problem.
> 
> I am an Architect — but gave up practising about 12 years ago — and now I do… *this*.




My daughter went to college to be an Architect.  Will end up graduating with a degree in Advertising.  Well, they both begin with "A", but that is about the only thing they have in common.


----------



## Arkitect

Herdfan said:


> My daughter went to college to be an Architect.  Will end up graduating with a degree in Advertising.  Well, they both begin with "A", but that is about the only thing they have in common.



Ha! I think you have a wise daughter! 
Architecture can be fulfilling… but projects tend to run years.
IMHO, Advertising is great as things move rapidly.


----------



## Arkitect

Alli said:


> You have a new follower.



Thank you very much.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> You have a new follower.




It's really terrific, and shipping from overseas isn't even that expensive 

Wouldn't this look great at our new place in DC?





The level of detail in this work is astonishing ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

citypix said:


> An almost similar story here, having moved in two years ago. And then my wife and I went on a rampage putting up paintings and photographs just about everywhere.  Feels like home now.
> 
> Most of the photographs I make are of strangers I hit up for conversation and then a portrait, on streets in different San Francisco neighborhoods. The majority are from about ten years ago for a couple of projects. I now have my office walls covered with them. In one sense it's a little eerie. In another, even though they're not friends, it feels like it seeing them on my walls.



None of my photos are of people. The one subject I never shoot.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy day in the garden. Finished (well almost!) the fences. Will need to get some more stain before we can finish off. 
Then did a tip run. It was closed as I’d forgotten they close at lunchtime on a Saturday. 
Drove to the next nearest one (about 3 more miles). 
Got some petrol on the way back as I was on fumes. £88 in total. I wish they’d hurry up and deliver my EV. 
So now enjoying a sit down before dinner after my shower. It’s lovely and warm. But due to change tomorrow.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> None of my photos are of people. The one subject I never shoot.




For me, being a female, shooting photos of strangers, especially in an urban area, just isn't a safe thing to do, especially in these more volatile, hypersensitive times.   No way would I go walking around streets in DC and attempt to photograph people.  I will shoot casual  candids of friends, though,  but that is a different type of situation, as it's usually at a group gathering of some sort:  parties, photo shoots, etc.   Haven't had that opportunity in rather a while now, though.....


----------



## Roller

citypix said:


> Right now (9:30pm Pacific Daylight Time), I'm soaking in there's roughly 2,700 airplanes over North America.  Seems like a lot. But maybe not.
> 
> View attachment 12667



Well, here's a screenshot taken by me just after midnight on January 1, 2000. I wanted to see how many planes were in the air after the dreaded Y2K bug reared its ugly (non-existent) head. Long-time Mac users will note that I was running Flight Explorer in VirtualPC, as this was before such things were made available in browsers. I believe that's a Conflict Cather icon in the menu bar.


----------



## Cmaier

Looks like today i am taking my teenage daughter to the mall to meet her friends.  I may cross the street and hang out at Santana Row while they go do their teenage girl-stuff.


----------



## ronntaylor

Arkitect said:


> That is a "not so good place" to be in… been in similar situations decades past. And like you, probably why I am not a finance guy.
> Just be calm and up front. Mistakes happen.
> 
> Good luck!






DT said:


> What's the nature of the project? Tech related?



The conference call went well. Especially since I was the only one to join on time and have my info ready. The finance director faulted himself for my mistake since he should have never suggested that I/we futz around with the numbers. It went from a two year initial project, to a four+ year project. I forgot to add the numbers for years 3 & 4. No biggie as the FG did the math and we're still well over budget. So the proposed project -- it's a new nonprofit specializing in workforce development with other nonprofits, city, state and local governments, and Labor-Management Collaborations -- had to shift resources, cut proposed positions and move the admin office out of NYC (just too expensive). Sadly, a proposed position for myself was eliminated. TBH, I was never really on-board with the position and probably would have turned down the offer had it been funded. I'm still pessimistic about a large Federal grant and I'm canvassing for grants and awards from other entities. So little time with a ton of work to be done just for the paperwork. If we're lucky to get to Round 2, I think the project will get the green light and be successful. But that's a big got-damn IF.

A couple long-ish walks to clear my head. Wanted to hike through the local trail, but it's too muddy and too many A-hole dog owners with unleashed dogs. The local community was finally opened, but I was getting too many confused looks and I'm in a place where I don't need to confront bigots... for now.


----------



## DT

Planning some events for trips, this should be interesting ...










						A tower of laurels is coming to the middle of Times Square
					

The new public installation "The Poem" opens on April 8.



					www.timeout.com


----------



## lizkat

citypix said:


> Right now (9:30pm Pacific Daylight Time), I'm soaking in there's roughly 2,700 airplanes over North America.  Seems like a lot. But maybe not.
> 
> View attachment 12667




Relax, it's just the Canadians unloading their leftover snow again.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on a 30 miles ride trying to get a good workout. saw two big dogs get lose and have a fight after I passed then I had a squirrel who thought it was invincible try to run between my bike tires he become a speed bump. dont know if I ran over his body or tail I was going 20 mph. they always turn around when you get close.  but it ran off the path so hopefully it learned.


----------



## DT

It's showtime!

Daughter has the big show tonight, she's in theater, does all the tech stuff, stage management, costumes, set design, hahaha, even standing in for a few acts to supplement the cast.  It's a pretty major production, there's like 50 kids in the theater "club" (she's also taking it as an elective).

I suspect lots of running back and forth to the school this afternoon


----------



## Eric

We had our carpet ripped out of the living room and new tile laid down, we've had to move everything into all the rooms and have been living in tight quarters for the last week or so. Today we finally get to move back in.

Here's a before and after.


----------



## DT

That looks great!  When we first moved in, we left the tile as tile, replaced the carpet with carpet, and put hardwood in a couple of locations (also replaced carpet).  However, we're planning* on replacing the carpet with more hardwood.  It's in very good shape, it was very high quality product, but 15-something years still adds up, and we just really dig on a flooring that's basically stain/spill proof, and can easily be embellished with rugs (that can be easily changed as needed/desired).




* We also plan on moving constantly so maybe not ... as is baby!


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> We had our carpet ripped out of the living room and new tile laid down, we've had to move everything into all the rooms and have been living in tight quarters for the last week or so. Today we finally get to move back in.
> 
> Here's a before and after.
> 
> View attachment 12806 View attachment 12807




A big improvement. I also like the staggered tile layout.


----------



## Eric

citypix said:


> A big improvement. I also like the staggered tile layout.



Thanks. Well, the direction was sort of an issue for us, we thought it should've gone lengthwise as opposed to sideways the way it's shown but the rest of the house was already that way so we had to stay with the pattern. Not sure why the builder opted to go that direction to begin with.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> We had our carpet ripped out of the living room and new tile laid down, we've had to move everything into all the rooms and have been living in tight quarters for the last week or so. Today we finally get to move back in.
> 
> Here's a before and after.
> 
> View attachment 12806 View attachment 12807



We have tiles throughout. Much easier to keep clean and the most efficient with our underfloor heating.


----------



## Citysnaps

I recently decided to get back into amateur radio (aka ham radio) after a loooong hiatus. I’ve been licensed since high school but haven’t been active (other than for a brief period a decade ago) since my early 20s.

First order of business is putting up a simple wire antenna. I went with what’s called an end-fed half wave dipole. Yesterday I made the matching network winding a  transformer on three ferrite cores.  Today I put the transformer and connectors inside a water-tight box, which will eventually get connected to the 134’ wire antenna, a ground rod, and to my radio through a length of coax.

If everything goes well, I should be on the air within a week.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Had some stone delivered then had to move it all.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> It's showtime!
> 
> Daughter has the big show tonight, she's in theater, does all the tech stuff, stage management, costumes, set design, hahaha, even standing in for a few acts to supplement the cast.  It's a pretty major production, there's like 50 kids in the theater "club" (she's also taking it as an elective).
> 
> I suspect lots of running back and forth to the school this afternoon




It was terrific, the kids did an amazing job, and there were 39 in this production (that's a lot of roles, costumes and management).  Really fun play, neat deconstruction of the prince-slays-the-monster tropes, and plenty of laugh out loud moments (clearly he's a fan of Monty Python):







_When Princess Alessandra’s father the king offers her hand in marriage to the knight who can slay the evil bog witch and lift the curse, there’s only one thing for the princess to do: Sneak out of the castle and kill the witch herself to avoid marriage. But she’s not dumb and she’s not going alone, because she’s first assembling a crack crew of the deadliest monsters in myth and legend to help. But she discovers the monsters aren’t what they seem, and neither is the witch, or the curse, or the kingdom. A rollicking and wild quest of magic and adventure. (If you loved She Kills Monsters, read this play immediately.)_


This author is really terrific a friend (who is also a playwright / theater teacher), performed another one by him called - How to Survive Being in a Shakespeare Play - hahaha, which has a hysterical description:

_Some day it’s going to happen: You’re going to find yourself on stage, wearing tights, and saying things in iambic pentameter. Face it, you’re in a Shakespeare play, and that means it’s a pretty good bet you’re going to DIE. The Bard is out for blood, but this play is here to stop him! How could Romeo and Juliet survive? Julius Caesar? A nameless soldier in Henry the Fifth? What if King Lear had an emotional support llama and didn’t need to make terrible mistakes? Join us in discovering how a dozen of Shakespeare’s plays could’ve turned out differently! If only they listened… _


----------



## Apple fanboy

Chopping more tree routs and general gardening today. Not as much as I’d like as I was sore from yesterdays stone moving.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Chopping more tree routs and general gardening today. Not as much as I’d like as I was sore from yesterdays stone moving.



Always an interesting (and sometimes, fulfilling) job in spring.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Chopping more tree routs and general gardening today. Not as much as I’d like as I was sore from yesterdays stone moving.




I'm surprised you can even move after dragging a couple tons of stone around yesterday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> I'm surprised you can even move after dragging a couple tons of stone around yesterday.



Moving is fine. Bending not so much fun.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Always an interesting (and sometimes, fulfilling) job in spring.



Mrs AFB and I do it together, so it gives us a common interest and something to focus on. She’s the gardener though. I’m just the labourer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Mrs AFB and I do it together, so it gives us a common interest and something to focus on. She’s the gardener though. I’m just the labourer.



Sounds brilliant, and a lovely way to work together.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sounds brilliant, and a lovely way to work together.



Some days it works better than others!


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Moving is fine. Bending not so much fun.





When anyone mentions lifting stone and gardening in the same breath, I flash back to the time when there was some leftover bank run type of stone piled on the lawn near the end of one of my driveways after some repairs at road edge,  and I thought to move the stones back to a spot near my barn and just rake the silty part of the material into the driveway and the lawn,  as it would settle with a rain.   I fancied the stones themselves would be perfect for drainage at the bottom of large crockery I liked to use for geraniums put here and there around the place in summer.

Well I began picking the stone into a five-gallon bucket and when it got like half full I'd pop it into my garden cart and wheel it back to where I wanted it.   The afternoon wore on and I was about done. but there were maybe two of my desired-weight loads left.  I was tired of the whole project really, and it was so tempting to just get it over with already.

So I piled half of what there was into the bucket as usual, and then looked and figured well what the hell. I can fit the rest in there, and it's not like I actually have to carry it, just pick it up stick it on the cart.  One and done, instead of two trips!   So I recklessly piled the whole lot of what was left in there and then gave the bucket a massive pickup effort...   almost dislocated my shoulder!  I could feel something almost ripping in there...

Huh, okay...    so I set it down of course and unloaded more than half of it and picked that up with the other hand, toted the cart back and then stashed that in the barn and called it a day.  Next day went out and got that last batch of rocks, still using the other hand, because  I could feel that shoulder suggesting "go ahead, I dare ya".

 I didn't so much as pick up a bag of flour or cat litter with that arm for about a month.  Never tried to rush a job like that again after such a close call.  And yeah my back was tired too from using a garden cart instead of a wheelbarrow.    Haste makes waste!  The barrow was in the back of the barn and I was too lazy to go an extra 20 feet to fetch it when the cart was right there by the door...


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Bending not so much fun.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> When anyone mentions lifting stone and gardening in the same breath, I flash back to the time when there was some leftover bank run type of stone piled on the lawn near the end of one of my driveways after some repairs at road edge,  and I thought to move the stones back to a spot near my barn and just rake the silty part of the material into the driveway and the lawn,  as it would settle with a rain.   I fancied the stones themselves would be perfect for drainage at the bottom of large crockery I liked to use for geraniums put here and there around the place in summer.
> 
> Well I began picking the stone into a five-gallon bucket and when it got like half full I'd pop it into my garden cart and wheel it back to where I wanted it.   The afternoon wore on and I was about done. but there were maybe two of my desired-weight loads left.  I was tired of the whole project really, and it was so tempting to just get it over with already.
> 
> So I piled half of what there was into the bucket as usual, and then looked and figured well what the hell. I can fit the rest in there, and it's not like I actually have to carry it, just pick it up stick it on the cart.  One and done, instead of two trips!   So I recklessly piled the whole lot of what was left in there and then gave the bucket a massive pickup effort...   almost dislocated my shoulder!  I could feel something almost ripping in there...
> 
> Huh, okay...    so I set it down of course and unloaded more than half of it and picked that up with the other hand, toted the cart back and then stashed that in the barn and called it a day.  Next day went out and got that last batch of rocks, still using the other hand, because  I could feel that shoulder suggesting "go ahead, I dare ya".
> 
> I didn't so much as pick up a bag of flour or cat litter with that arm for about a month.  Never tried to rush a job like that again after such a close call.  And yeah my back was tired too from using a garden cart instead of a wheelbarrow.    Haste makes waste!  The barrow was in the back of the barn and I was too lazy to go an extra 20 feet to fetch it when the cart was right there by the door...



Its not that bad. I've certainly done myself more injuries in the past. But as I get older I am getting a little wiser and do tend to stop earlier than I once would.
I recall laying out a car park for a local charity in my 20's. We used railway sleepers. The full size ones. I remember just hoping them on my shoulder and carrying them whilst the other volunteers picked them up with a person at each end.

These day's I'd struggle to do that!


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> View attachment 12870



Is this the tin man from the wizard of Oz?


----------



## Hrafn

Apple fanboy said:


> Is this the tin man from the wizard of Oz?



Dude.  You don't recognize C-3P0 when you see him?


----------



## Cmaier

Writing a tcsh script to run a bunch of MP4’s through ffmpeg to strip out the ac3 tracks and replace them with aac so my mac is happy with them…


----------



## fooferdoggie

my wife since she cant work yet got to fly a few hundred miles to visit her mom. well the fight back tomorrow got canceled because pilots on strike. glad she took a couple extra days of pills. her parents have always been on the right since most are in eastern Oregon. but many they listen to my pillow guy and MTG and trump now. their news sources are limited and even if they watch regular news they seem to not see what trump has done it just gets ignored.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Hopefully not gardening. I need a day off!


----------



## DT

Assembling more Ikea furniture!

And yes, this is the project I started over a week ago ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Assembling more Ikea furniture!
> 
> And yes, this is the project I started over a week ago ...



Sounds like fun. Did a small amount of gardening. Run to the tip. Got some cash for Mrs AFB. Filled my tyre with air. 
With write some reports for work later. 
Also had a walk.


----------



## Citysnaps

I did my first unboxing this morning. It’s a set of photos though, rather than a video.

This box and its contents have been underneath various houses for more than thee decades. Long ago it was going to be shipped and follow me to a 1 1/2 year assignment on the other side of the world. At the last minute a friend of mine said having it shipped through military channels was risky with respect to damage and theft, I ended up not shipping it. So after all this time being stored on bare dirt in under house crawlspaces, I thought it was time to take a peek inside. The thick corrugated cardboard box was devoured by termites and other critters.  I was really surprised the contents still look new. I put this together from a kit looong ago.

I'm debating whether to plug it in and toggle in a simple program. I still have an 8080 op-code reference card from long ago!


----------



## Roller

citypix said:


> I did my first unboxing this morning. It’s a set of photos though, rather than a video.
> 
> This box and its contents have been underneath various houses for more than thee decades. Long ago it was going to be shipped and follow me to a 1 1/2 year assignment on the other side of the world. At the last minute a friend of mine said having it shipped through military channels was risky with respect to damage and theft, I ended up not shipping it. So after all this time being stored on bare dirt in under house crawlspaces, I thought it was time to take a peek inside. The thick corrugated cardboard box was devoured by termites and other critters.  I was really surprised the contents still look new. I put this together from a kit looong ago.
> 
> I'm debating whether to plug it in and toggle in a simple program. I still have an 8080 op-code reference card from long ago!



You should definitely fire it up and run a program. I bet you’ll find more than a few bugs, though.


----------



## DT

Amazing piece on Laurie Anderson on 20/20 tonight, if you haven't experienced any of her art, do it now.


----------



## DT

citypix said:


> I did my first unboxing this morning. It’s a set of photos though, rather than a video.
> 
> This box and its contents have been underneath various houses for more than thee decades. Long ago it was going to be shipped and follow me to a 1 1/2 year assignment on the other side of the world. At the last minute a friend of mine said having it shipped through military channels was risky with respect to damage and theft, I ended up not shipping it. So after all this time being stored on bare dirt in under house crawlspaces, I thought it was time to take a peek inside. The thick corrugated cardboard box was devoured by termites and other critters.  I was really surprised the contents still look new. I put this together from a kit looong ago.
> 
> I'm debating whether to plug it in and toggle in a simple program. I still have an 8080 op-code reference card from long ago!




Holy shit, that's amazing.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Sounds like fun. Did a small amount of gardening. Run to the tip. Got some cash for Mrs AFB. Filled my tyre with air.
> With write some reports for work later.
> Also had a walk




So much for "a day of rest", eh?  

I lazed around drinking coffee and looking out the window at snow piling up on the ground in April.  Original plan for the weekend was to pick up wind debris from over winter off the lawns.    Later for that!


----------



## Deleted member 215

Lying in bed 

I woke up this morning with a pretty severe sore throat. I did a rapid test and it was negative; this seems to just be a cold (albeit a bad one), but, perhaps due to the precautions of the pandemic, I haven’t actually had a cold in over three years. I work in an elementary school, so I guess it was only a matter of time before I caught _something_. But I definitely have a fever right now, so I’m gonna take something for that…


----------



## Clix Pix

Finally got around to doing my monthly backups so that tomorrow I can take one set over to the bank to stash in my safe deposit box there and I'll bring home what is in there now and update those external SSDs now and then again at the beginning of the new month before they make a return trip to the safe deposit box.   These backups are of my image files plus my other important data files.


----------



## r.harris1

Hello to all, my first post in this lovely little thread and one of the first few in this lovely forum. I know some of you from elsewhere. 

Today, after many false starts over the last few months, our company is finally "officially open" for working in the office again. It was originally going to be the end of November, then the end of January, the end of February and now...it's actually here. One could voluntarily go in all this time, and I've done that to give my wife a break. It was lovely and quiet. Today should be noisy and chaotic and there will be a lot of angst. We require vaccination, sort of, and we have to go through a ritual each day of acknowledging we don't have COVID and answer questions on a company app so our badges will work. 

So going to the office will be one of the things I do. I'm also writing some code for a Kubernetes custom controller and hosting a software architecture call. We "over did it" as far as eating went over the weekend. I made a steak and noodle dish for us with a miso butter sauce that was great but a little heavier than I intended. Then last night was to one of our favorite Mexican "dives". Colorado has a huge hispanic culture and the Mexican food here is to die for. We love places where we're the outsider! Very little English was being spoken and the food...well...gosh. 

Tonight will be simpler and lighter fare. Probably with an Old Fashioned to cap off the day at work. Now off to get that walk in before the chaos of the day.

A great day to all!


----------



## Roller

TBL said:


> Lying in bed
> 
> I woke up this morning with a pretty severe sore throat. I did a rapid test and it was negative; this seems to just be a cold (albeit a bad one), but, perhaps due to the precautions of the pandemic, I haven’t actually had a cold in over three years. I work in an elementary school, so I guess it was only a matter of time before I caught _something_. But I definitely have a fever right now, so I’m gonna take something for that…



I wouldn't assume that you don't have COVID on the basis of one antigen test. If you can, I would get a PCR test. If it's negative, it's highly unlikely that you have COVID. If it's positive, Paxlovid might be a consideration. There are also non-COVID causes for sore throat, such as step infection, that require treatment. Take care.


----------



## Eric

r.harris1 said:


> Hello to all, my first post in this lovely little thread and one of the first few in this lovely forum. I know some of you from elsewhere.
> 
> Today, after many false starts over the last few months, our company is finally "officially open" for working in the office again. It was originally going to be the end of November, then the end of January, the end of February and now...it's actually here. One could voluntarily go in all this time, and I've done that to give my wife a break. It was lovely and quiet. Today should be noisy and chaotic and there will be a lot of angst. We require vaccination, sort of, and we have to go through a ritual each day of acknowledging we don't have COVID and answer questions on a company app so our badges will work.
> 
> So going to the office will be one of the things I do. I'm also writing some code for a Kubernetes custom controller and hosting a software architecture call. We "over did it" as far as eating went over the weekend. I made a steak and noodle dish for us with a miso butter sauce that was great but a little heavier than I intended. Then last night was to one of our favorite Mexican "dives". Colorado has a huge hispanic culture and the Mexican food here is to die for. We love places where we're the outsider! Very little English was being spoken and the food...well...gosh.
> 
> Tonight will be simpler and lighter fare. Probably with an Old Fashioned to cap off the day at work. Now off to get that walk in before the chaos of the day.
> 
> A great day to all!



Glad to see you embrace it so openly, while I work from home anyway I still have anxiety about  visiting client sites, something I would proactively do regularly before the pandemic. I've been invited in a few times and have balked until recently, this month I'll be going onsite for a couple of meetings to make an appearance and will just mask up for my own comfort. I know everything is moving that way and I'm hoping it's something we can learn to balance out and live with.

I'll say that my wife would also be grateful if I got my ass out of the house every now and then too.


----------



## Roller

Clix Pix said:


> Finally got around to doing my monthly backups so that tomorrow I can take one set over to the bank to stash in my safe deposit box there and I'll bring home what is in there now and update those external SSDs now and then again at the beginning of the new month before they make a return trip to the safe deposit box.   These backups are of my image files plus my other important data files.



Curious to hear what external SSDs you're using for backup. I also keep a backup offsite and I update it and the one I have at home about once a week. Most of it remains the same over time, but some of the stuff I'd need most in case of a computer failure or other mishap, like financial transactions, changes frequently. I used to be selective about the files I backed up, but Carbon Copy Cloner and similar apps make it so easy to just back up everything, with only changed/new files actually being copied.


----------



## DT

Roller said:


> Curious to hear what external SSDs you're using for backup. I also keep a backup offsite and I update it and the one I have at home about once a week. Most of it remains the same over time, but some of the stuff I'd need most in case of a computer failure or other mishap, like financial transactions, changes frequently. I used to be selective about the files I backed up, but Carbon Copy Cloner and similar apps make it so easy to just back up everything, with only changed/new files actually being copied.




I use Backblaze for all the machines around here, it provides a nice incremental backup, with an easy way to fetch a single file, so it also functions as a "version control" of sorts, I have once or twice needed an older copy of a file.  It's inexpensive, storage is unlimited (we've got ~3GB being stored), works with external drives, etc.  There's a plan option to extend the backup snapshots to like 30 days, I think the standard $7/month/machine is 7 days (you can buy for a year and it's $70/12 months)

Then I have some large spinners I use for a weekly image backup, I also use those to store VM snapshots - since some of the latter are large and just a tiny change results in the whole thing being backed up, I have a few scripts that run automatically that move over just the changed files (basically project folders) to a location that gets picked up by Backblaze.

FWIW, I'm using Sabrent Rocket SSDs in external TB3 cases, just decent generic metal boxes, they run cool, are fast, could easily be a 2-4TB stick to really expand if I needed to (I keep my Photos library and VMs on externals, so they're easy to move somewhere else if needed).


----------



## Alli

r.harris1 said:


> Today, after many false starts over the last few months, our company is finally "officially open" for working in the office again. It was originally going to be the end of November, then the end of January, the end of February and now...it's actually here. One could voluntarily go in all this time, and I've done that to give my wife a break. It was lovely and quiet. Today should be noisy and chaotic and there will be a lot of angst. We require vaccination, sort of, and we have to go through a ritual each day of acknowledging we don't have COVID and answer questions on a company app so our badges will work.



How do you feel about going back to an office? I have a friend who does (telephone) tech support for an ISP. He’s been WFH for a long time now. He just got word that they’re supposed to return to the office this month and he is NOT happy. He doesn’t understand why answering a phone requires being in an office, when it’s clearly worked just fine for almost 2 years with everyone at home. I tend to agree.

My son’s place has gone hybrid. Basically, anyone who wants to go to the office can go at any time. He figures he’ll go in twice a month just in case anyone needs him in person. My daughter, OTOH, works for a place that has been WFH since 2017. They don’t even have a physical office.


----------



## Clix Pix

Roller said:


> Curious to hear what external SSDs you're using for backup. I also keep a backup offsite and I update it and the one I have at home about once a week. Most of it remains the same over time, but some of the stuff I'd need most in case of a computer failure or other mishap, like financial transactions, changes frequently. I used to be selective about the files I backed up, but Carbon Copy Cloner and similar apps make it so easy to just back up everything, with only changed/new files actually being copied.




I use Samsung T5s, Samsung T7s, G-Drive Mobile SSDs, and Sandisk Extreme Pro and Extreme Portable SSDs in various sizes and capacities ranging from 1 TB to 4 TB.   I first started with Samsung's first external SSDs, the T1, and as they improved things, moved to the T3 and later the T5 and now the current T7.  The T1s are still functioning but I've pretty much retired them and the T3s.    As prices dropped and my needs changed I upgraded to larger capacities and tried the different brands as they came along.  I still do have a couple of large-capacity desktop external HDDs, too, but as the years have gone by I've swapped bus-driven external SSDs for bus-driven portable HDDs.  SO much faster!

I use the external SSDs for backups and for various current purposes -- for instance, image files which I'm still working on.  When I buy a new, larger-capacity drive I then switch things around and repurpose the drive I've just emptied to use in another way whenever the need might arise.     I have archived files plus current files and keep my photo files separate from my other backups/current projects.   I also use the external SSDs for transferring folders and files to a new computer whenever I purchase one, and it is very convenient doing things that way.   I prefer to keep most of my photo files off the computer's internal drive, only the current image files are on there, the ones on which I'm working,  as of course they can fill up a drive in very little time with those large RAW files as well as the processed images.  If I've got a lot of images to process from a given day's shooting I stash those files on yet another external drive to which I return when I have the time and inclination to work on them. I keep about a year's worth of edited .jpgs on the computer, though, for quick reference and easy sharing. 

For years I've been hearing about Carbon Copy Cloner and SuperDuper! but have never tried either one.    I know each is considered very good and useful, but I've got the time and enjoy puttering around doing things manually.  I don't use Time Machine, either, as I've never quite trusted it for some reason.   From time to time I've thought about using an online backup service as well, but haven't really explored that thoroughly yet.  My current system with the off-site storage in my safe deposit box at a local branch of my bank has worked out nicely for me.    Definitely it is important to have off-site storage of one's valuable data and photo files, as keeping everything only at home is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Roller said:


> I wouldn't assume that you don't have COVID on the basis of one antigen test. If you can, I would get a PCR test. If it's negative, it's highly unlikely that you have COVID. If it's positive, Paxlovid might be a consideration. There are also non-COVID causes for sore throat, such as step infection, that require treatment. Take care.



Thanks, although the fact that later in the day the sore throat went away, and I developed a runny nose, watery eyes, and muscle aches (which is the progress a cold always takes for me) tells me it’s a cold. And while I’m still sick, I feel better this morning, especially after getting almost 9 hours of sleep.  I won’t be going back to work yet though. And I may need another COVID test to return.


----------



## Roller

TBL said:


> Thanks, although the fact that later in the day the sore throat went away, and I developed a runny nose, watery eyes, and muscle aches (which is the progress a cold always takes for me) tells me it’s a cold. And while I’m still sick, I feel better this morning, especially after getting almost 9 hours of sleep.  I won’t be going back to work yet though. And I may need another COVID test to return.



I hope it's just a run-of-the-mill upper respiratory viral infection, though with muscle aches, flu is also a possibility. But as long as you're feeling better, that's great. One of the challenges is that the symptoms and signs of these conditions overlap so much, which is why I favor testing where available. If it's going to be a few days before you return to work, you might consider doing another antigen test or two.


----------



## r.harris1

Alli said:


> How do you feel about going back to an office? I have a friend who does (telephone) tech support for an ISP. He’s been WFH for a long time now. He just got word that they’re supposed to return to the office this month and he is NOT happy. He doesn’t understand why answering a phone requires being in an office, when it’s clearly worked just fine for almost 2 years with everyone at home. I tend to agree.
> 
> My son’s place has gone hybrid. Basically, anyone who wants to go to the office can go at any time. He figures he’ll go in twice a month just in case anyone needs him in person. My daughter, OTOH, works for a place that has been WFH since 2017. They don’t even have a physical office.



We’re going to be hybrid too, which I much prefer to “all in” - most of us spend most of our days on meeting calls as we’re spread around the country (and world, for that matter). It makes no sense to go to the office with a long unproductive commute to sit on phone calls. Sometimes it might be good to whiteboard and collaborate on certain kinds of design discussions but that may be once a week or once every couple of weeks. Most people feel the same way - that we’re better off mostly at home. Our productivity went through the roof over the last couple of years as did our collaboration, in a strange way. 

There’s a huge amount of angst and worry and spending 2-3 hours in a car every day around people who haven’t done a lot of driving over the past couple of years isn’t a good feeling either . Then there’s the who’s vaxed and isn’t and how do we eventually reconcile that.

Woof.


----------



## Roller

Clix Pix said:


> I use Samsung T5s, Samsung T7s, G-Drive Mobile SSDs, and Sandisk Extreme Pro and Extreme Portable SSDs in various sizes and capacities ranging from 1 TB to 4 TB.   I first started with Samsung's first external SSDs, the T1, and as they improved things, moved to the T3 and later the T5 and now the current T7.  The T1s are still functioning but I've pretty much retired them and the T3s.    As prices dropped and my needs changed I upgraded to larger capacities and tried the different brands as they came along.  I still do have a couple of large-capacity desktop external HDDs, too, but as the years have gone by I've swapped bus-driven external SSDs for bus-driven portable HDDs.  SO much faster!
> 
> I use the external SSDs for backups and for various current purposes -- for instance, image files which I'm still working on.  When I buy a new, larger-capacity drive I then switch things around and repurpose the drive I've just emptied to use in another way whenever the need might arise.     I have archived files plus current files and keep my photo files separate from my other backups/current projects.   I also use the external SSDs for transferring folders and files to a new computer whenever I purchase one, and it is very convenient doing things that way.   I prefer to keep most of my photo files off the computer's internal drive, only the current image files are on there, the ones on which I'm working,  as of course they can fill up a drive in very little time with those large RAW files as well as the processed images.  If I've got a lot of images to process from a given day's shooting I stash those files on yet another external drive to which I return when I have the time and inclination to work on them. I keep about a year's worth of edited .jpgs on the computer, though, for quick reference and easy sharing.
> 
> For years I've been hearing about Carbon Copy Cloner and SuperDuper! but have never tried either one.    I know each is considered very good and useful, but I've got the time and enjoy puttering around doing things manually.  I don't use Time Machine, either, as I've never quite trusted it for some reason.   From time to time I've thought about using an online backup service as well, but haven't really explored that thoroughly yet.  My current system with the off-site storage in my safe deposit box at a local branch of my bank has worked out nicely for me.    Definitely it is important to have off-site storage of one's valuable data and photo files, as keeping everything only at home is just asking for trouble.



Thanks for the detailed reply. Sounds like you've tried a slew of external drives. I've also used various solutions over the years, including VXA tape cartridges, SyQuest drives, Iomega Zip drives, and floppies before that. They were certainly no fun! 

I have several Samsung T5s. They've been incredibly reliable, so if I get some larger capacity external SSDs, I'd go for Samsung. Have you found the T7s any better? They're priced similarly.

The advantage of Carbon Copy Cloner and SuperDuper! is that they let you maintain nearly identical copies of a drive easily. I switched to CCC a couple years ago because I liked its feature set a bit more. Apple's OS changes have made it harder to create bootable clones, so I no longer do that. But I can connect one of my backup drives to another computer and be up and running quickly. I also use them with Migration Assistant to set up a new Mac, which I did this past weekend.


----------



## Roller

DT said:


> I use Backblaze for all the machines around here, it provides a nice incremental backup, with an easy way to fetch a single file, so it also functions as a "version control" of sorts, I have once or twice needed an older copy of a file.  It's inexpensive, storage is unlimited (we've got ~3GB being stored), works with external drives, etc.  There's a plan option to extend the backup snapshots to like 30 days, I think the standard $7/month/machine is 7 days (you can buy for a year and it's $70/12 months)
> 
> Then I have some large spinners I use for a weekly image backup, I also use those to store VM snapshots - since some of the latter are large and just a tiny change results in the whole thing being backed up, I have a few scripts that run automatically that move over just the changed files (basically project folders) to a location that gets picked up by Backblaze.
> 
> FWIW, I'm using Sabrent Rocket SSDs in external TB3 cases, just decent generic metal boxes, they run cool, are fast, could easily be a 2-4TB stick to really expand if I needed to (I keep my Photos library and VMs on externals, so they're easy to move somewhere else if needed).



I tried Backblaze for awhile, and I may try it again. Thanks.


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> I woke up this morning with a pretty severe sore throat. I did a rapid test and it was negative; this seems to just be a cold (albeit a bad one), but, perhaps due to the precautions of the pandemic, I haven’t actually had a cold in over three years. I work in an elementary school, so I guess it was only a matter of time before I caught _something_. But I definitely have a fever right now, so I’m gonna take something for that…




Yeah, masks and very little exposure to people for 2+ years and we were the same, no colds, no flu, the first time any of us got sick, we panicked and assumed Covid!  Started testing, and nope, just wound up being a bad "head cold" (not even much of a fever).  I'd keep a careful eye on your temp, and consider @Roller's suggestion (re: testing) too. Feel better!


----------



## Clix Pix

Roller said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. Sounds like you've tried a slew of external drives. I've also used various solutions over the years, including VXA tape cartridges, SyQuest drives, Iomega Zip drives, and floppies before that. They were certainly no fun!
> 
> I have several Samsung T5s. They've been incredibly reliable, so if I get some larger capacity external SSDs, I'd go for Samsung. Have you found the T7s any better? They're priced similarly.
> 
> The advantage of Carbon Copy Cloner and SuperDuper! is that they let you maintain nearly identical copies of a drive easily. I switched to CCC a couple years ago because I liked its feature set a bit more. Apple's OS changes have made it harder to create bootable clones, so I no longer do that. But I can connect one of my backup drives to another computer and be up and running quickly. I also use them with Migration Assistant to set up a new Mac, which I did this past weekend.




Oh, yes, I remember those tedious floppies, and the Iomega Zip drives!!!   Things are so much easier, not to mention quicker,  these days when it comes to backing up one's files.

Yes, the Samsung T7s are faster than the T5s and I like them for that reason.  I also like being able to color-code by choosing specific colors for specific contents, which wasn't possible in the early days with the earlier T series.  (Black for complete current backup, blue for "Supplementary" backup, etc.)  Yes, I've found Samsung to be very reliable.  So far the G-Drive ones have been as well.  I've only recently started using the Sandisk ones, about a year or so now, I think, and so far they're fine, too.   I am surprised that Samsung has not yet brought out a 4 TB version in the T series, which was a major drawing-card for me vis-a-vis Sandisk.  

When I buy a new computer and set it up, I don't use Migration Assistant;  again I do everything manually.  I find that it's a nice way to get acquainted with the new computer and its features that may be different than an older one.   Also I prefer to use the same admin name and passwords in my machines and with Migration Assistant one runs into problems trying to do that.


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> Oh, yes, I remember those tedious floppies, and the Iomega Zip drives!!!   Things are so much easier, not to mention quicker,  these days when it comes to backing up one's files.




Those Zip drives were the best at the time though.  Still have a box of them and and old desktop with  ZIP, CD-R, 5.25" and 3.5" drives just in case.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> How do you feel about going back to an office? I have a friend who does (telephone) tech support for an ISP. He’s been WFH for a long time now. He just got word that they’re supposed to return to the office this month and he is NOT happy. He doesn’t understand why answering a phone requires being in an office, when it’s clearly worked just fine for almost 2 years with everyone at home. I tend to agree.
> 
> My son’s place has gone hybrid. Basically, anyone who wants to go to the office can go at any time. He figures he’ll go in twice a month just in case anyone needs him in person. My daughter, OTOH, works for a place that has been WFH since 2017. They don’t even have a physical office.



We never really closed. I’ve been going in pretty much throughout. Others go in odd days. Some never. The mental health of those that haven’t been in at all is suffering the most.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Glad to see you embrace it so openly, while I work from home anyway I still have anxiety about  visiting client sites, something I would proactively do regularly before the pandemic. I've been invited in a few times and have balked until recently, this month I'll be going onsite for a couple of meetings to make an appearance and will just mask up for my own comfort. I know everything is moving that way and I'm hoping it's something we can learn to balance out and live with.
> 
> I'll say that my wife would also be grateful if I got my ass out of the house every now and then too.



During the height of the pandemic I had to visit three sites the company bought. I wasn’t pleased about it, but my boss needed it done.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Those Zip drives were the best at the time though.  Still have a box of them and and old desktop with  ZIP, CD-R, 5.25" and 3.5" drives just in case.




I have an external and a bunch of disk in a credenza about 10' from me   I don't use it, but it did connect it a months (years?) ago and it still worked


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> During the height of the pandemic I had to visit three sites the company bought. I wasn’t pleased about it, but my boss needed it done.



I'll do it now but in the height of the pandemic where every other person had it there would have been no way, I would've have given my notice if necessary. No job is worth your life.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> I'll do it now but in the height of the pandemic where every other person had it there would have been no way, I would've have given my notice if necessary. No job is worth your life.



My job is my life!


----------



## Macky-Mac

Herdfan said:


> Those Zip drives were the best at the time though.  Still have a box of them and and old desktop with  ZIP, CD-R, 5.25" and 3.5" drives just in case.




I think I still have two of the drives. They were great in their time.


----------



## r.harris1

It did end up being a pretty stressful day, a lot of anxious people, a lot of people who didn't want to be there (of course) and in my role of architect, I spend more time talking people "off of ledges" than I do on tech stuff so I did a lot of that today. It's exhausting, of course. I'm sort of the classic introvert and most assuredly don't get energy from being around a room full of people. I do better 1-1, almost always. I'd rather spend time having a real conversation with small group of interesting people or reading a really good book. Or photographing. Or cooking.

Incidentally, talking of books, I'm reading a great book called The Idea of North by Peter Davidson. "The North" has a hold over us in myth and legend. The arctic, the northern lights, the wilderness. The sagas from Iceland, Greenland. Davidson is an Oxford academic with a wide range of interests. I recently finished a book of his called The Lighted Window: Evening Walks Remembered. It's hard to describe. It sits on two layers, one that revolves around walks in the evening in different cities around the world and in the countryside, as well as bringing in art, literature and philosophy around what he sees. The idea of the crepuscular in a broad human sense. It's sort of playing into some side work on photography that I'm working on over the course of this year.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Set up for our 2nd booster tomorrow, and then some beach side eats




Well, the above did happen ... and feeling fine!

Got the booster around 4p, bailed on the beach joint (it was a cluster*****), but did cruise down the beach (they're right at a drive on entrance), really a beautiful day, a touch on the cool side, and we eventually wound up at our "regular place" in the Old City.

Wow, the guy at CVS went above and beyond!  Fixed our digital info, extensively explained the shot, the possible reactions, suggested ways to reduce issues.  He massaged the shot area for a minute or so, carefully came in at what I've seen online as the exact location/angle, very little soreness today (and so far, I haven't crashed and burned - the last booster didn't effect me much either, my 2nd primary dose decimated me ...)

This is the place we didn't go, really fun when it's not packed (which starting about now, won't be a thing till like September ... )


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Well, the above did happen ... and feeling fine!




... or not, hahaha, yesterday it hit me early afternoon, started feeling heavy and chilled down my core, no fever, it wasn't a huge deal, drank a beer, bailed on anything productive, woke up this morning totally recovered.

Not me, but the little G today: she has FSAs (Florida Standardized Assessments), I love that she's academically intense, wants a max score   We don't put any specific demands for achievement, only that she tries, but she's smart, creative, so it's not a surprise when she does amazingly well.  Writing/ELA today, this is a walk-in-the-park for her.


----------



## DT

Went down to the point to see the Space X/Axiom Space launch,  it's about 115 miles from us, but it's decently visible:


----------



## Apple fanboy

WFH for a change. Didn’t feel especially productive as I had a two hour call with a colleague. Also the garden landscaping guy had some questions about the wall he is building.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> WFH for a change. Didn’t feel especially productive as I had a two hour call with a colleague. Also the garden landscaping guy had some questions about the wall he is building.




A two hour call...   yeah, no.   I would have said there was a bear trying to raid my garden... 

You need to make a list of plausible emergency exits and keep it next to the phone, scratching them off as you use them up.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> A two hour call...   yeah, no.   I would have said there was a bear trying to raid my garden...
> 
> You need to make a list of plausible emergency exits and keep it next to the phone, scratching them off as you use them up.



I really needed a comfort break halfway through. Not as young as I used to be!


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> I really needed a comfort break halfway through. Not as young as I used to be!




Heh, I knew I was saving this plant nursery roadside ad for some reason...


----------



## DT

Writing code, planning some particulars for the upcoming trips, eatin' n drinkin', got some terrific cheese, wings, got restocked on a few beverages, tequila, bourbon, beer.

Made some guac this afternoon, it was a good one!  This was mid-process  (I tweaked the jalapeno and tomato ratio later ...)


----------



## fooferdoggie

Well for the first time on almost 4 months after my wife's shoulder replacement surgery she was able to ride our tandem. she also went back to work Friday and managed 4 hours of work for the first time in over 4 months. so Proud of her. we only rode 3 miles total 1 miles to see our granddaughter then to the bike store to check something then the grocery store and home.


----------



## Andropov

Sutured an inch-long tear on my boot with a medical learn-to-suture kit I bought months ago out of curiosity of how it worked. Shoe repair was def not on the list of things I was planning to do with it, but it worked wonders. Will last long enough for me to find a new pair of boots.


----------



## r.harris1

Yesterday was "house work day" - shifted a lot of paving stones we put in almost 15 years ago which had since been buried in 15 years of spreading bark/mulch over them. We're getting ready to do a bunch of stuff in our back yard/garden and ahead of that, there's a lot of lifting and shifting. I also managed to get out for another hike in an area I've wanted to go for a while near Boulder, but blah light, really windy so just some "scouting photos". Today though, hoping to get us "out of the house", back up to Boulder to the Museum of Contemporary Art, maybe lunch on the pedestrian Pearl Street mall. Coming off of a crazy week last week preparing for and having a 2-day quarterly planning event. As an enterprise architect (software), my job is to get 8 teams of about 120 people to do stuff they don't want to do, getting buy-in from senior leaders, talking people off of ledges, getting people to break down their tribal silos and in general lots and lots of diplomacy across vested interests and fiefdoms. Writing software and learning new technology is the "easy part". It's those pesky humans that get really annoying . This week, it's back to the normal craziness.


----------



## Alli

Having company for the first time today. And it looks like the weather is going to cooperate, so we’ll be able to sit poolside, or go swimming. Got plenty of chips and dips, and I made lasagna for dinner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Having company for the first time today. And it looks like the weather is going to cooperate, so we’ll be able to sit poolside, or go swimming. Got plenty of chips and dips, and I made lasagna for dinner.



Chips, lasagna and a pool? What time should we all get there? 

Gardening all morning. Tree stump removal for a change. Difficult as it’s right in the fence line. 
Watched the F1 highlights this afternoon. 
Work later. Dinner first.


----------



## ronntaylor

Was planning to head to the Botanical Garden. It was a madhouse despite the cool, windy weather. Skipped for now.

Went on a small walk to Dunkin' and thought maybe I was overdressed. The wind makes it seems like temp is only in the 30s instead of near 50. After laundry and some reading, planning on getting in a long-ish walk to make up for loss time this week.


----------



## Cmaier

Figuring out what I want to do about a Delta 600 shower valve that won’t shut all the way off anymore.  Probably going to try and install a renovation kit and keep my fingers crossed that I don’t end up in a situation where I can’t turn the water back onto the house because I don’t know what I’m doing.


ronntaylor said:


> Went on a small walk to Dunkin' and thought maybe I was overdressed. The wind makes it seems like temp is only in the 30s instead of near 50. After laundry and some reading, planning on getting in a long-ish walk to make up for loss time this week.




When I moved out here there was one Dunkin’ Donuts in the area. It never occurred to me that they don’t exist here. It shut down.  Years later , now we have them again. BUT, having been away from DD’s for so long, I didn’t realize they don’t actually make donuts in the stores anymore.  So we go once or twice a year, but I really miss when DD had that second D in the name, and actually had fresh donuts most of the day.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> Figuring out what I want to do about a Delta 600 shower valve that won’t shut all the way off anymore.  Probably going to try and install a renovation kit and keep my fingers crossed that I don’t end up in a situation where I can’t turn the water back onto the house because I don’t know what I’m doing.




This exact thing happened to me.  Weekend plumbing can be extra dangerous, because of availability of "backup" if you get to a bad situation.









						What are you doing today?
					

Been trying to get hold of my Dad all day. Just heard from him. His power has been out for 30 hours. Lost some fencing. Power is back on now.




					talkedabout.com


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> This exact thing happened to me.  Weekend plumbing can be extra dangerous, because of availability of "backup" if you get to a bad situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing today?
> 
> 
> Been trying to get hold of my Dad all day. Just heard from him. His power has been out for 30 hours. Lost some fencing. Power is back on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com




You probably just changed my mind - i think i may call a professional, even though it looks like it should be an easy job


----------



## ronntaylor

Cmaier said:


> When I moved out here there was one Dunkin’ Donuts in the area. It never occurred to me that they don’t exist here. It shut down.  Years later , now we have them again. BUT, having been away from DD’s for so long, I didn’t realize they don’t actually make donuts in the stores anymore.  So we go once or twice a year, but I really miss when DD had that second D in the name, and actually had fresh donuts most of the day.



I go to DD despite the donuts. Haven't been good in forever. I usually get their hash browns and a chai. Their so-called coffee is as bad a McD's.


----------



## Cmaier

ronntaylor said:


> I go to DD despite the donuts. Haven't been good in forever. I usually get their hash browns and a chai. Their so-called coffee is as bad a McD's.




I don’t drink coffee. My wife was a Starbucks manager for awhile and has terrible things to say about DD coffee. She also hates Starbucks coffee, though.  Peet’s is apparently her minimum acceptable coffee. 

When I was in college in upstate NY, a bunch of us crowded into my friend’s old Chevy Nova at 1am to look for donuts.  I was driving for some reason (i may have been the only sober one).  I drove to the nearest DD, and it was closed for some reason. So I drove to another. It was closed. I happened to see a cop car and joked “I’m going to follow this guy. He’s gotta go to a donut shop.”

So I follow this guy toward Vermont for a few miles, and sure enough, he stops at a DD.  We are all hysterical. I go inside with my friends, and the guy behind the counter looks at me and says “are you Cliff?” 

Now I’m freaked out.  Turns out that a couple of friends who had stayed back at the dorm had figured out which DD was still open (this is in the days before everyone had the web, so he must have used the yellow pages and called around), and had phoned in additional donuts they wanted us to bring back.

Not the world’s funniest story, but it’s stuck with me for a lot of years.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> Figuring out what I want to do about a Delta 600 shower valve that won’t shut all the way off anymore. Probably going to try and install a renovation kit and keep my fingers crossed that I don’t end up in a situation where I can’t turn the water back onto the house because I don’t know what I’m doing.




First thing I did when I bought this place after looking more critically at the plumbing in the kitchen (which is over a crawlspace, with the pipe feed to the kitchen laid along inside of a northfacing wall), was have a plumber put in an extra set of shutoffs in the cellar to the kitchen pipes.  My nightmare before I did that was imagining what it would be like to be changing out a kitchen faucet and have the hokey-looking and ancient shut-offs under the kitchen sink just fail.  Ditto if a pipe froze along that wall at the juncture of main house over the cellar and that cold-vulnerable kitchen.


----------



## Clix Pix

ronntaylor said:


> I go to DD despite the donuts. Haven't been good in forever. I usually get their hash browns and a chai. Their so-called coffee is as bad a McD's.




Some years ago I was with friends in Connecticut and one of them, the local resident,  insisted that before we started out our day doing things that we had to stop at DD, that they made the BEST coffee....  So we did, and each of us got a coffee.  I took a couple of sips, thought, "eh?" and shrugged.  It certainly was not_ my_ idea of great coffee!  For that matter, I am not a fan of Starbucks, either.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Some years ago I was with friends in Connecticut and one of them, the local resident,  insisted that before we started out our day doing things that we had to stop at DD, that they made the BEST coffee....  So we did, and each of us got a coffee.  I took a couple of sips, thought, "eh?" and shrugged.  It certainly was not_ my_ idea of great coffee!  For that matter, I am not a fan of Starbucks, either.




When I was drinking coffee black I sometimes liked DD because it seemed like a light, maybe Central American coffee and I can be in the mood for that even today.  

But generally these days I do put nonfat milk in and 2/3 milk, 1/3 coffee...  so I usually prefer a more robust brew, which unfortunately in fast food terms means like when traffic is slow and the brew is on the "bold but OLD"  side.  I quit buying McD's coffee years ago around here for that reason.


----------



## Clix Pix

I drink my coffee black and I like it Dark, Strong and Robust......


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> You probably just changed my mind - i think i may call a professional, even though it looks like it should be an easy job




If it was just a simple remove and replace, it wouldn't be too terrible (though sometimes the location can be tough), but depending on your water content and the age of everything, you might get into stuck/frozen/corroded pipes, fittings, etc., wind up spending hours on something that should take 30 minutes.  I've also noticed plumbing tends to be fixing problem A, that winds up creating problems B, C and D that involve water.  

Of course, then if you do totally F- something up, then you're likely left with the water turned off to the whole house for a day - or longer - and that is not pleasant.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> If it was just a simple remove and replace, it wouldn't be too terrible (though sometimes the location can be tough), but depending on your water content and the age of everything, you might get into stuck/frozen/corroded pipes, fittings, etc., wind up spending hours on something that should take 30 minutes.  I've also noticed plumbing tends to be fixing problem A, that winds up creating problems B, C and D that involve water.
> 
> Of course, then if you do totally F- something up, then you're likely left with the water turned off to the whole house for a day - or longer - and that is not pleasant.



In this case it’s not a cartridge. I need to remove the handle, remove a collar, a gasket, and a ball with a rod on the end of it. Then remove two springs with rubber gaskets from little holes. Then reassemble with slightly different (and simpler) parts. Hopefully nothing too bad in there, since not a lot of friction fitting parts, but my eyesight may cause the spring/gasket thing to be a pain.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Finally after 4 months after my wife's shoulder replacement Surgery she was able to ride the beast again. she could only handle three miles one mile to see our granddaughter then to the trek store then the grocery store and back. today she did 5 miles we rode to a Chinese place for lunch and then home 3 miles. she was really worn out but I was pretty proud of her. I had already done 30 so she was lazy today  Hope to take her riding every day and she will improve. I put some soft tires on the bike so it is not has bumpy and kept the speed down and watched all the small bumps as they can hurt her shoulder.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Put out an Easter egg hunt for the kids and building Lego from their Easter presents. Nothing religious about today in our house, just a nice family day. I’ll probably cook a roast later and eat loads of chocolate.


----------



## Apple fanboy

More gardening here. Weather has been lovely. Mrs AFB is suffering a lot from the pollen. But she likes to garden. Hoping to get some plants in the bed we cleared yesterday.


----------



## Huntn

Cmaier said:


> Figuring out what I want to do about a Delta 600 shower valve that won’t shut all the way off anymore.  Probably going to try and install a renovation kit and keep my fingers crossed that I don’t end up in a situation where I can’t turn the water back onto the house because I don’t know what I’m doing.
> 
> 
> When I moved out here there was one Dunkin’ Donuts in the area. It never occurred to me that they don’t exist here. It shut down.  Years later , now we have them again. BUT, having been away from DD’s for so long, I didn’t realize they don’t actually make donuts in the stores anymore.  So we go once or twice a year, but I really miss when DD had that second D in the name, and actually had fresh donuts most of the day.



How did it go? Shower valves, at least the ones I have messed with are made to be slightly disassembled and parts replace on the front side, without having to do anything drastic, like ripping up the wall or soldiering.

Had a valve in the shower in our basement (previous house) where with a single valve for both hot and cold water, no hot water would come out. There was a kit to repair it, but it would be highly advised to have a decent manual, set of instructions or find a YouTube how to video.


----------



## Cmaier

Huntn said:


> How did it go? Shower valves, at least the ones I have messed with are made to be slightly disassembled and parts replace on the front side, without having to do anything drastic, like ripping up the wall or soldiering.
> 
> Had a valve in the shower in our basement (previous house) where with a single valve for both hot and cold water, no hot water would come out. There was a kit to repair it, but it would be highly advised to have a decent manual, set of instructions or find a YouTube how to video.




I got it working. The trickiest bit was getting the tiny little springs and seats back in there - hard for me to see what I was doing.  Luckily the dome came off easily - that was my main concern. I kept reading horror stories where people would rotate the dome and the valve would rotate with it, tearing the tiny little feeder pipes.


----------



## Alli

Laundry day. I’m going to be disgusting and plan on the sheets lasting two full weeks. Then the new bed will be here and life will be perfect.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Laundry day. I’m going to be disgusting and plan on the sheets lasting two full weeks. Then the new bed will be here and life will be perfect.



Two weeks? When we moved in and the house was being renovated we definitely went longer than that! But as there was no heating it’s not like we took our clothes off to go to bed!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Granddaughter playing with her Easter rocket


----------



## ronntaylor

Laundry day with no working dryer (thank you mother in-law!!).

Pretty up & down weekend thus far. Met up with a good friend for the first time since the day after Xmas. She left her bag on the bus while chatting with me on the phone near Penn. We walked to the last stop on the line to see if she could ask one of the drivers to look out for it.  She saw a bus going in the opposite direction and realized that it was the bus she got off of ten minutes earlier. Asked the driver if she could check for her bag. Lo and behold! It was still on the back of the bus untouched. She never goes to the back of the bus, which probably helped since there was very few passengers (mostly tourists). And she surprised me with a gift from the retrieved bag.

Went to Shake Shack, her favorite new fast food joint, where I treated her to a belated birthday lunch. Took more than a half hour to get the food after never receiving a text that it was ready for pickup. Two trips to check for food, and finally no cup for her soda. Flagged down an overwhelmed worker that grabbed a cup, but no lid or straw. The fries were cold, and her burger came with bacon. Luckily she isn't adverse to bacon. We shrugged it all off, happy to be seeing each other for the first time in months.

Afterwards we did a bit of window shopping in Hudson Yards. I was reminded why I dislike this shitty complex. So bleh and sterile. Ended the day by walking around Citrovia.

I gave 1-stars throughout a survey for Shake Shack. Got a reply within minutes with a $20 coupon included so I'll try that soon... at another location, Hudson Yards is too hectic.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> Laundry day with no working dryer (thank you mother in-law!!).
> 
> Pretty up & down weekend thus far. Met up with a good friend for the first time since the day after Xmas. She left her bag on the bus while chatting with me on the phone near Penn. We walked to the last stop on the line to see if she could ask one of the drivers to look out for it.  She saw a bus going in the opposite direction and realized that it was the bus she got off of ten minutes earlier. Asked the driver if she could check for her bag. Lo and behold! It was still on the back of the bus untouched. She never goes to the back of the bus, which probably helped since there was very few passengers (mostly tourists). And she surprised me with a gift from the retrieved bag.
> 
> Went to Shake Shack, her favorite new fast food joint, where I treated her to a belated birthday lunch. Took more than a half hour to get the food after never receiving a text that it was ready for pickup. Two trips to check for food, and finally no cup for her soda. Flagged down an overwhelmed worker that grabbed a cup, but no lid or straw. The fries were cold, and her burger came with bacon. Luckily she isn't adverse to bacon. We shrugged it all off, happy to be seeing each other for the first time in months.
> 
> Afterwards we did a bit of window shopping in Hudson Yards. I was reminded why I dislike this shitty complex. So bleh and sterile. Ended the day by walking around Citrovia.
> 
> I gave 1-stars throughout a survey for Shake Shack. Got a reply within minutes with a $20 coupon included so I'll try that soon... at another location, Hudson Yards is too hectic.




Day definitely reads like a rollercoaster!   Impressive luck re your friend finding the bag on that bus.


----------



## Cmaier

ronntaylor said:


> Laundry day with no working dryer (thank you mother in-law!!).
> 
> Pretty up & down weekend thus far. Met up with a good friend for the first time since the day after Xmas. She left her bag on the bus while chatting with me on the phone near Penn. We walked to the last stop on the line to see if she could ask one of the drivers to look out for it.  She saw a bus going in the opposite direction and realized that it was the bus she got off of ten minutes earlier. Asked the driver if she could check for her bag. Lo and behold! It was still on the back of the bus untouched. She never goes to the back of the bus, which probably helped since there was very few passengers (mostly tourists). And she surprised me with a gift from the retrieved bag.
> 
> Went to Shake Shack, her favorite new fast food joint, where I treated her to a belated birthday lunch. Took more than a half hour to get the food after never receiving a text that it was ready for pickup. Two trips to check for food, and finally no cup for her soda. Flagged down an overwhelmed worker that grabbed a cup, but no lid or straw. The fries were cold, and her burger came with bacon. Luckily she isn't adverse to bacon. We shrugged it all off, happy to be seeing each other for the first time in months.
> 
> Afterwards we did a bit of window shopping in Hudson Yards. I was reminded why I dislike this shitty complex. So bleh and sterile. Ended the day by walking around Citrovia.
> 
> I gave 1-stars throughout a survey for Shake Shack. Got a reply within minutes with a $20 coupon included so I'll try that soon... at another location, Hudson Yards is too hectic.




I like the shake shack in hell’s kitchen. Haven’t been to hudson Yards.


----------



## fooferdoggie

dodging the cops. we were going though this parking lot to get to the road on thee other side we usually go through were the yellow is. bu there were two cars stopped and 5 cop cars with lights flashing. the black line with the arrow shows the direction. I ws going to turn and I see the cops so I go by and I see one guy handcuffed another guy getting out with empty hands and the cops with guns out but not pointing at him. but if they were we would been right behind the guy. I had to circle around them to get out and as we left a racing cop car passes us going to the scene.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Took my camera for a walk. A few bee and flower shots. But I think the best would have been of a very obliging small blue butterfly. Less than 15mm across. He was having a drink from on top of the small wall in the garden (a bit of leakage from the water feature). 
Then some wire mesh we ordered arrived, so I fitted it behind the bathroom and kitchen vents as a wasp was quite interested in the gaps yesterday. 

Nice to have a day of gardening. Still sunny, but a bit more windy than it has been.


----------



## JamesMike

After getting back from Eastern Europe and the chaos going on there, it is nice relaxing by the fireplace with a cold beer and the two critters, but as I’m relaxing, I can not help thinking about the some of the other crises in other parts of the world that use to garner the headlines like Ethiopia and Yemen, because they are not in the headlines doesn't stop the hunger or fighting.


----------



## Apple fanboy

JamesMike said:


> After getting back from Eastern Europe and the chaos going on there, it is nice relaxing by the fireplace with a cold beer and the two critters, but as I’m relaxing, I can not help thinking about the some of the other crises in other parts of the world that use to garner the headlines like Ethiopia and Yemen, because they are not in the headlines doesn't stop the hunger or fighting.



Glad you made it back safely. Enjoy the Stella and watch the Ronaldo show. Good weekend for you. 
As for the issues around the world, it is worrying times for many. But I’m just grateful that this corner of the world I call home is relatively safe.


----------



## DT

Leaving this amazing place ...






Now with our new local flight option, we'll be up WAY more often.

Hahahaha, this is inside the terminal, waiting to board (outbound flight on Friday), that's our Jeep   On the return, we waited outside the plane, they brought our bags to that same location in 5 minutes, we walked 50 yards to our vehicle.


----------



## lizkat

Watching yet another ball game, this one the Braves and Dodgers.   This is all @yaxomoxay's fault.

Meanwhile also charging up all my gear in case we lose power later.  The snow is really piling up and now they say right here we have 13 more inches coming with four on the ground, looks like a real park and dump event and scheduled to last now until late afternoon tomorrow.  ?!  This is absurd. 

However, it's real,  so I'm also cooking a little food ahead that can be enjoyed without reheating or taking a camp stove out to the deck.    Spanish rice, lots of green peppers, black beans, cajun seasoning...


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Watching yet another ball game, this one the Braves and Dodgers.   This is all @yaxomoxay's fault.
> 
> Meanwhile also charging up all my gear in case we lose power later.  The snow is really piling up and now they say right here we have 13 more inches coming with four on the ground, looks like a real park and dump event and scheduled to last now until late afternoon tomorrow.  ?!  This is absurd.
> 
> However, it's real,  so I'm also cooking a little food ahead that can be enjoyed without reheating or taking a camp stove out to the deck.    Spanish rice, lots of green peppers, black beans, cajun seasoning...



Good luck with the power. Sounds strange as most of us are heading into spring.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Good luck with the power. Sounds strange as most of us are heading into spring.




Yeah, well...   it was strange all right.   We got 14" snow and lost power for 66 hours.  PITA.


----------



## Alli

Tomorrow I’m going to watch the circus on tv (AKA MTG’s testimony). Will she plead the 5th more than she incriminates herself, or just wander so much that she neither answers a single question nor says anything of any meaning?


----------



## Clix Pix

Maybe by the time this is through she'll not only be deemed ineligible to run again but also will lose the seat that she never should have had in our federal government in the first place......


----------



## Cmaier

Alli said:


> Tomorrow I’m going to watch the circus on tv (AKA MTG’s testimony). Will she plead the 5th more than she incriminates herself, or just wander so much that she neither answers a single question nor says anything of any meaning?




Thanks for the heads-up. What time will that be?


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. What time will that be?




Friday, 9:30am Eastern time per C-Span info via Twitter.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1517327327981498370/


----------



## Cmaier

lizkat said:


> Friday, 9:30am Eastern time per C-Span info via Twitter.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1517327327981498370/




Oi. I’ll have to get up even earlier than normal.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> Oi. I’ll have to get up even earlier than normal.




I might instead be looking for one of those "we watched this so you didn't have to" accounts...


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> Yeah, well...   it was strange all right.   We got 14" snow and lost power for 66 hours.  PITA.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Eric

Prepping for a photography meetup for several bay area locations this weekend, it's a great escape from work and gets me out of the house.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Prepping for a photography meetup for several bay area locations this weekend, it's a great escape from work and gets me out of the house.



Sounds good. Have fun and look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Sorry to hear that.




Just another hint from the weather gods that an auto-genny installation would be worth the outlay.   We're lucky this time around that the power outage occurred in cold but not really life threatening conditions, when it was feasible to pile on some blankets and quilts and listen to audiobooks,  with occasional forays to the kitchen for pantry snacks.  

The counties with more population opened some schools and armories and had warming stations for families to escape the cold for awhile and get something to eat if they had no emergency provisions at home.   Utility companies handed out dry ice at fire stations so people with chest freezers wouldn't lose everything. 

I settled for ditching a few pounds of frozen veggies and fish that were in my little above-fridge freezer, so no big deal really.  Of course there are a few items in the fridge that must also be ditched, so I marked them all with a big X on the exterior.   The bins haulers will reap a local harvest of that stuff next week for sure!


----------



## DT

Easter dinner!  

*checks calendar*

Yeah, I know what I said 

Ham, J's famous pasta salad, GBC (come on, you know that that means )  Since we did Easter in NYC, and we had one of the delicious little Omaha Steaks hams in the freezer, yes please   Also picked up some super fresh deli buns, that means late night ham sammages!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Garden centre this morning. 
Weeding this afternoon. 
Then a walk in the woods this afternoon.


----------



## DT

Oh!  Happy Birthday @fooferdoggie


----------



## DT

This week is our 20th , so we're up to all sorts of nonsense.  The NYC trip last week was part of it too, we're going to get into trouble on Wed, walk down the beach to a local restaurant. Then we made some plans for the whole crew to hit Universal for a long [this] weekend, mostly just hang around the resort, J got awesome restaurant reservations for every night, probably pop into the park at least once for some coaster fun.

Since we were knocking around the Universal thing, we went ahead and made our October reservations for HHN* '22   Instead of a fast pass and an impossibly packed night, we'll do four nights in a row, a couple of houses a night 



* Halloween Horror Nights


----------



## Citysnaps

I'm printing and framing a photo  I made 13 years ago. It's one I always wanted to put on the wall, but never got around to it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> This week is our 20th , so we're up to all sorts of nonsense.  The NYC trip last week was part of it too, we're going to get into trouble on Wed, walk down the beach to a local restaurant. Then we made some plans for the whole crew to hit Universal for a long [this] weekend, mostly just hang around the resort, J got awesome restaurant reservations for every night, probably pop into the park at least once for some coaster fun.
> 
> Since we were knocking around the Universal thing, we went ahead and made our October reservations for HHN* '22   Instead of a fast pass and an impossibly packed night, we'll do four nights in a row, a couple of houses a night
> 
> 
> 
> * Halloween Horror Nights



Congratulations. 24 years for us this year.


----------



## Apple fanboy

citypix said:


> I'm printing and framing a photo  I made 13 years ago. It's one I always wanted to put on the wall, but never got around to it.



I don’t print enough photos. I had some canvases made.


----------



## DT

citypix said:


> I'm printing and framing a photo  I made 13 years ago. It's one I always wanted to put on the wall, but never got around to it.




That's funny, we've been framing all our loose posters and prints, this week.


----------



## DT

Also testing the new browser and posting from the car


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Also testing the new browser and posting from the car



Which car? I still find it easier to use the site on my iPhone than the Tesla browser, mostly because typing on that screen is a pain in the ass.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Which car? I still find it easier to use the site on my iPhone than the Tesla browser, mostly because typing on that screen is a pain in the ass.




Hahaha, yeah, I was just checking out the updated browser for fun, definitely better ...


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Hahaha, yeah, I was just checking out the updated browser for fun, definitely better ...
> 
> View attachment 13570



Which update, from last week? I haven't looked yet.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Which update, from last week? I haven't looked yet.




Yeah, 2022.12.xx has it (I'm specifically on 2022.12.3.1), revised engine (faster, better JS core, etc.), new shortcuts, history, autocomplete.


----------



## Cmaier

Hope to be installing a PCI card in one of my synology NAS‘s to add a couple gigs of SSD cache, assuming amazon delivers on time.


----------



## Citysnaps

Right now I'm listening to a rebroadcast of a performance by DakhaBrakha, a world music quartet from Kyiv, Ukraine that played in SF last night. Music starts at 14:00.


----------



## DT

Making Spotify playlists for the road tomorrow 

Also wearing some new kicks for an attempt at a break-in, hahaha, they'll definitely get broken in Fri-Mon, we usually do like 20,000 steps a day   Taking some "backups" just in case ...

(Got some new Adidas and new DC sneakers for a killer deal).


----------



## Herdfan

Replaced an axle on my SXS.  Was all ready for it to be a PITA to get the old cup out, which usually requires a slide hammer.   But put a small pry bar behind it and it popped right out.  Had the axle changed in under an hour.

Ready to ride on Sunday.


----------



## Alli

Today I swim and relax. Tomorrow I’m trying a meeting of the local Democrats. I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Today I swim and relax. Tomorrow I’m trying a meeting of the local Democrats. I’ll keep you all posted.



Relaxed? I’ve read about that. I must try it some time. 
Been to the tip twice, mowed two lawns and some other garden chores. 

I did manage a walk.


----------



## r.harris1

Today it's Denver Botanic Gardens and then the first day of the World Snooker Championship final! It should be a great set of sessions between Judd Trump and Ronnie O'Sullivan. O'Sullivan has been very, very focused throughout the tournament, more so than I've seen in years. He'll be trying for his 7th championship win, with Trump going for his 2nd. Both are great and entertaining players.


----------



## Alli

Went to the little get together for the local Dems. Probably about 30 people. I was impressed. This was just a social event, but it was nice to meet new and forward thinking people.


----------



## Citysnaps

Still kicking around if I should put a NAS on my home network. And if so, do I want to put my Lightroom image libraries (and sync'd catalog) on it. Have been going back and forth on this for a week or two. Getting closer to deciding.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Still kicking around if I should put a NAS on my home network. And if so, do I want to put my Lightroom image libraries (and sync'd catalog) on it. Have been going back and forth on this for a week or two. Getting closer to deciding.




Do it.


----------



## Alli

@Cmaier and @citypix - @Pumbaa had a good idea. How about if we pull the NAS discussion out and make it its own thread?


----------



## Cmaier

Alli said:


> @Cmaier and @citypix - @Pumbaa had a good idea. How about if we pull the NAS discussion out and make it its own thread?



Fantastic idea. I will move it to tech.


----------



## Alli

Cmaier said:


> Fantastic idea. I will move it to tech.



Thanks!


----------



## DT

Yep, we did too. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521516004060405760/


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Yep, we did too.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521516004060405760/



We’re thinking of a 8 day working week.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> We’re thinking of a 8 day working week.




Excellent, enjoy, I'm trying to get it down to a 0 day work week


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Excellent, enjoy, I'm trying to get it down to a 0 day work week




Hah, I thought retiring would get that nailed down.    I still loathe Mondays and celebrate Fridays.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Hah, I thought retiring would get that nailed down.    I still loathe Mondays and celebrate Fridays.




Just rename Monday to Sunday, Part 2 ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Just rename Monday to Sunday, Part 2 ...




Hell I tried that when I was still working, just to see if I could avoid getting the Sunday afternoon blues and move those into Monday proper where they belonged. 

But in retirement, even though I don't like Mondays, or all the chores I somehow thought would vanish along with paid work,  at least I get to schedule and reschedule when some of those chores get done. 

I don't miss the rat-race of beancounter-driven project deadlines and surprise "oh by the way..." spec changes from clients during beta testing, that's for sure.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Just rename Monday to Sunday, Part 2 ...



My husband says “MonFri, TueFri, WedFri….”


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm getting real about shifting into high gear on spring chores.

We've gone straight from wary daffodils trying to come up through late snowfall (and later again through a lot of mud)  to dandelions popping into bloom on this very fine and sunny morning.  

So must be time to reach out to the guy who mows the lawn...


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> So must be time to reach out to the guy who mows the lawn...




I think I'm going to mow the front today ... just need to find my Speedo.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> I think I'm going to mow the front today ... just need to find my Speedo.




And some bug repellent, and sunscreen...


----------



## DT

I am going to mow, probably with a little more clothes.

Maybe. 

The battery powered mower is so nice, it's always ready, it's quiet (so I can actually listen to music, podcast with earbuds), no smell, it's a real game changer for our yard, which isn't huge, and during the summer needs a trim every 4 days or so. Most of my mowing grief came from dealing with the equipment, heck, otherwise I kind of dig on it:  outside, fresh air, sun, a project with a simple and clear beginning / middle / end, and when it's over, there's an immediate, nice improvement.


----------



## DT

Oh, and Happy Cinco de Mayo to everyone, we're firing up a feast at home (vs. going out), shrimp and beef tacos, fresh pico, chips, queso dip, lots of toppings for everything.


----------



## rdrr

DT said:


> I am going to mow, probably with a little more clothes.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> The battery powered mower is so nice, it's always ready, it's quiet (so I can actually listen to music, podcast with earbuds), no smell, it's a real game changer for our yard, which isn't huge, and during the summer needs a trim every 4 days or so. Most of my mowing grief came from dealing with the equipment, heck, otherwise I kind of dig on it:  outside, fresh air, sun, a project with a simple and clear beginning / middle / end, and when it's over, there's an immediate, nice improvement.



I just got a battery power mower myself.  Last fall the gas power mower I had for 5 years was dying.   Probably from fouled gas or just age, who knows.   I am glad to not have to store gas on our porch anymore, always bothered me about a potential fire hazard (but I was to lazy to do anything about it).  However, I especially won't miss the 5 minutes of pulling the cord to get the damn thing to turn over.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> I just got a battery power mower myself.  Last fall the gas power mower I had for 5 years was dying.   Probably from fouled gas or just age, who knows.   I am glad to not have to store gas on our porch anymore, always bothered me about a potential fire hazard (but I was to lazy to do anything about it).  However I won't miss the 5 minutes of pulling the cord to get the damn thing to turn over.




Yes!  Consumables were a PITA, seems like I constantly needed to get gas, having to check the oil, making a mess dealing with gas cans, hahaha, and the pulling and pulling ...

Another kind of cool side perk:  you can store a battery powered mower in any orientation, since there's nothing to leak out.


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> The battery powered mower is so nice, it's always ready, it's quiet (so I can actually listen to music, podcast with earbuds), no smell, it's a real game changer for our yard, which isn't huge, and during the summer needs a trim every 4 days or so.




Awhile back I switched from gas chainsaws to a battery-powered Makita chainsaw. Sooo much nicer (and quieter). *Especially* not having to store gasoline around the house.


----------



## lizkat

citypix said:


> Awhile back I switched from gas chainsaws to a battery-powered Makita chainsaw. Sooo much nicer (and quieter). *Especially* not having to store gasoline around the house.




Always hating driving back from a gas station in town with containers of gas in the hatchback.  Felt like I was driving a bomb, which of course I was, all things possible considered.    That and getting the mower to respond to the prime-and-pull-to-start "feature"...


----------



## Nycturne

DT said:


> The battery powered mower is so nice, it's always ready, it's quiet (so I can actually listen to music, podcast with earbuds), no smell, it's a real game changer for our yard, which isn't huge, and during the summer needs a trim every 4 days or so. Most of my mowing grief came from dealing with the equipment, heck, otherwise I kind of dig on it:  outside, fresh air, sun, a project with a simple and clear beginning / middle / end, and when it's over, there's an immediate, nice improvement.




When we bought our first house a few years ago, made sure that we went battery-powered for this stuff. Growing up I used both plug in electric mowers and gas powered. Today’s electric mowers are so much nicer than the early ones I’ve used. No regrets, although my fingers are crossed that I can still get batteries when the ones I’m on start dying.

I’ve been working what feels like two jobs the last couple months, and I need to remind myself to take some time for myself every so often. So I’m planning on making sure that once my day job ends today, I don’t immediately leap back into my second job, and instead either ride the bike, or maybe break out a game.


----------



## DT

It's funny, I'd say battery powered yard tools probably led to our purchase of our two EVs 

I had a gas powered mower, but an electric corded blower.  Then for Dad's Day a few years ago, I got a Greenworks battery blower, it was the tool, charger and battery.  Amazing, I used it way more, it was super easy to get the driveway, the deck, etc.  Then I discovered that you can buy the tool without the battery for pretty cheap.  So I score a Greenwork string trimmer, a few months later a pole saw (both for $90 or less).  It's super easy to plan and share a single battery.

Then several months later, I was gearing up for the first mow of the season (around here that's the middle of "winter" ), and the mower was out of gas, no sweat, can #1 empty, well surely, nope, can #2 empty.

So I just abandon it for the day.

Then, serendipitously, I got an email from Woot.com (they're the Amazon owned sales/clearing site), with a Greenworks battery mower, $199 marked down from $440, not a refurb, brand new, full warranty, free shipping.  And it comes with a charger and =two= batteries (mower only uses one).

*boom*

Shows up in 3 days, it's glorious.  And now, I have 3 batteries, 2 chargers, and everything is interchangeable.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> I am going to mow, probably with a little more clothes.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> The battery powered mower is so nice, it's always ready, it's quiet (so I can actually listen to music, podcast with earbuds), no smell, it's a real game changer for our yard, which isn't huge, and during the summer needs a trim every 4 days or so. Most of my mowing grief came from dealing with the equipment, heck, otherwise I kind of dig on it:  outside, fresh air, sun, a project with a simple and clear beginning / middle / end, and when it's over, there's an immediate, nice improvement.




Battery powered equipment has come a long way for sure.  I still have my Honda mower, but when it dies, will probably go battery.  Of course it is a Honda, so it might be a while.

What I would like to see is a battery powered reel mower.  Reels do a better job than any other mower, but they are hard to push.  But a self-propelled battery one..........


----------



## Citysnaps

Also, what's really nice, is the chainsaw's batteries can be used with various other Makita tools we have;  my wife's leaf blower,  my Makita battery operated tools:  reciprocating saw (similar to a Milwaukee Sawzall), jigsaw, drill/driver, a couple of hand vacuums, circular saw, air compressor for inflating tires, shop light, and an oscillating multitool sander/saw.  If I didn't already have a Festool plunge track saw, I'd buy Makita's cordless version.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Battery powered equipment has come a long way for sure.  I still have my Honda mower, but when it dies, will probably go battery.  Of course it is a Honda, so it might be a while.
> 
> What I would like to see is a battery powered reel mower.  Reels do a better job than any other mower, but they are hard to push.  But a self-propelled battery one..........




You might have to sabotage a Honda mower to get it to stop working. 

Check this out!






						Sun Joe 24V-CRLM15 24-Volt iON+ Cordless Push Reel Mower Kit
					

LAWN RANGER. Your grandpa's outdated reel mower just got a modern day upgrade! Next-generation cutting-edge grass-grooming tech meets the legendary line-up




					snowjoe.com
				












						ALLETT® USA Liberty Cordless Reel Mowers
					

Using the advances in new technology to give you more benefits and the convenience of cordless mowing, ALLETT® are proud to announce the launch of their Lithium-Ion battery powered cylinder reel mowers.




					www.allett-usa.com
				




I'm not familiar with the second brand, but looks like higher-ish end, and I knew Sun Joe is pretty well reviewed.


----------



## Alli

Going to do a little grocery shopping and last minute cleaning. My mother, brother, and sister-in-law arrive tomorrow. I’m so excited!


----------



## Apple fanboy

This morning I went to the tip. Took Mrs AFB as I wanted her to see a car colour that is next door. I was hoping she’d say it wasn’t as she expected, but it was so I’m now hunting for a red i3 that’s got all the bits I need/want. 
Then spent the rest of the day gardening. Preparing some soil for grass seed next to our new wall. Maybe half done.


----------



## Citysnaps

Relaxing.  Nothing on my plate today. Feels nice!

Tankless water heater needs to be descaled - I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## DT

We just placed a bet on the Kentucky Derby, hahahaha, if we win, pants shall be shat


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> We just placed a bet on the Kentucky Derby, hahahaha, if we win, pants shall be shat



Did you bet on the 80-1 long shot that won?

I could be wrong, but I think the gambling establishments make a lot of money on those infrequent gamblers who put money on the long shots, because they almost never win. So they normally pay out a little bit of money to the people who picked the most likely winner, financed by all the ”rubes” who bet on the underdog.

If I’m even close to reality with that back-of-the-napkin assessment, then the gambling sites lost a ton of money today.


----------



## Cmaier

SuperMatt said:


> Did you bet on the 80-1 long shot that won?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think the gambling establishments make a lot of money on those infrequent gamblers who put money on the long shots, because they almost never win. So they normally pay out a little bit of money to the people who picked the most likely winner, financed by all the ”rubes” who bet on the underdog.
> 
> If I’m even close to reality with that back-of-the-napkin assessment, then the gambling sites lost a ton of money today.




Not as impressive as the Mets beating 3000:1 odds to come back from being down 7-1 in the 9th inning the other day, though 

#LFGM


----------



## DT

Having a little *Mother's Day* fun, kind of a typical Sunday, walking over the to beach for a few, got some "by request" food and drink items on deck


----------



## Alli

My brother and sister-in-law are on their way from St. Augustine with my mother to spend a few days relaxing. I got reservations at a place that offers everything from pizza to steak, so everyone will be happy.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> My brother and sister-in-law are on their way from St. Augustine with my mother to spend a few days relaxing. I got reservations at a place that offers everything from pizza to steak, so everyone will be happy.



Can’t you have pizza with steak? Enjoy your family time. 

Here I’ve just awoke from a nap. Was feeling pretty tired after a bad nights sleep. 
Other than that the usual of a walk and gardening have kept me occupied.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> This is apparently amazing, and one of the "next big things" on Broadway (it's been off to date):
> 
> View attachment 12897
> 
> _The musical is about Usher, coincidentally named the same as his day-job as an usher for The Lion King on Broadway, a fat, Black, gay writer who tries to navigate the heteronormative white world. He is backed by a six-person all-black-queer ensemble who voice his inner thoughts as he begrudgingly ghost writes a new Tyler Perry stage play._
> 
> It's in previews starting April 6th, and we __just__ scored tickets through an AMEX invite, 1/2 price, special reserved seats (center/corner mezzanine), pretty excited, this fills our 3rd night of shows this upcoming trip




See vacation thread for my reaction, but no shock, it leads the Tony nominations with 11:









						2022 Tony Award Nominations: A Strange Loop, MJ, Paradise Square Lead the Pack
					

The 75th annual ceremony is set for June 12 at Radio City Music Hall.




					www.playbill.com


----------



## Citysnaps

Shake Shack at Stanford Shopping Center.  Sadly that one has gone downhill  over the last year or so.


----------



## Cmaier

citypix said:


> Shake Shack at Stanford Shopping Center.  Sadly that one has gone downhill  over the last year or so.




It was never nearly as good as any of the ones I‘m familiar with in the NY/NJ area.   The one in Valley Fair mall isn‘t much better.


----------



## Citysnaps

Cmaier said:


> It was never nearly as good as any of the ones I‘m familiar with in the NY/NJ area.   The one in Valley Fair mall isn‘t much better.




For me...it was pretty good when it first opened a few years ago. Though the long lines were often tedious, the food was relatively tasty.

But over the last year or two it's like management doesn't give a truck about how it's operated.  The mobile app for ordering hasn't worked for months,  sodas are often chocked with 2/3rds of a cup of ice,  no salt or mustard packets on the counter,  all of the touch-screen order displays are filthy (right when the doors open, you think they would have been cleaned), often no paper tools in the mens restroom (when doors open), hand sanitizer dispensers often empty.  

The food is still ok, so I put up with the above.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I was about to have an early night, then I just noticed I have another mile to hit my target for my monthly challenge. Grrrrr. I really am too tired to bother. But a quick mile won't take me long. Thats the trouble when you spend all day in meetings.


----------



## Deleted member 215

citypix said:


> Shake Shack at Stanford Shopping Center.  Sadly that one has gone downhill  over the last year or so.




I was just there a couple days ago. Honestly, it operated fine, but I was disappointed in the food quality. Maybe I'll have to try a Shake Shack in NY when I'm there later this month. 

Now, Chipotle at Stanford Shopping Center, I don't even know what's up with that place. I would be next in line and they'd make me wait ten minutes while they fulfilled online orders.  The best one is in San Carlos by Best Buy. Consistently good service and food quality. Can't say the same about either of the two locations in Palo Alto.


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> Maybe I'll have to try a Shake Shack in NY when I'm there later this month.




Please don't.


----------



## Citysnaps

TBL said:


> I was just there a couple days ago. Honestly, it operated fine, but I was disappointed in the food quality. Maybe I'll have to try a Shake Shack in NY when I'm there later this month.
> 
> Now, Chipotle at Stanford Shopping Center, I don't even know what's up with that place. I would be next in line and they'd make me wait ten minutes while they fulfilled online orders.  The best one is in San Carlos by Best Buy. Consistently good service and food quality. Can't say the same about either of the two locations in Palo Alto.




There's a Shake Shack at Hillsdale shopping center in San Mateo, that's far better run. It just further away for us.  And I don't think they can handle take out for eating in the car.

For sure on Chipotle in San Carlos. The best.  I haven't been to the one at Stanford in awhile, but the times I tried it the experience just felt weird, couldn't put my finger on why - and that was pre-pandemic. I have no complaints with the one in downtown Redwood City.

We also like Cafe Borrone, atmosphere/food/service, next to Kepler's in Menlo Park.


----------



## Deleted member 215

It's cool that we know all the same places.  I used to go to Cafe Borrone with friends in high school to study for AP tests. And Kepler's is one of my favorite bookstores (along with Bell's Books).


----------



## Citysnaps

TBL said:


> It's cool that we know all the same places.  I used to go to Cafe Borrone with friends in high school to study for AP tests. And Kepler's is one of my favorite bookstores (along with Bell's Books).




Bell's books is great.  Haven't been there since the pandemic, but glad they're still in business.

A long time ago there was used book store on California Avenue in Palo Alto that had a great selection of books of photography by different well known photographers. Years ago I snagged a used original printing of In the American West by Richard Avedon - one of my favorite photo books. Sadly that store bit the dust. 

I *think* there's still a decent used bookstore in downtown Mountain View.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Unfortunately the used book store in Mountain View (I know the one you're referring to) is gone.  There is a Books Inc. in downtown Mountain View, but that's it. There used to be a used bookstore in Los Altos as well and that's also gone. Not many options left!


----------



## Nycturne

Submitted the first beta build to Apple, and got approval. Not a high bar I know, but at least I’m not doing anything egregious, and the test account was usable by the reviewer. So now the work starts of building a beta pool and collecting feedback while I burn through the remaining backlog blocking a first release. I’m probably going to put the Apple TV version on the backburner for now and make sure that iOS and macOS have parity.

As my birthday is coming up, decided to get myself a nice chess set. Not a great player, but I do like the game and appreciate the tradition involved. I’m also looking at building a full-size Tri-D Chess board, and wanted a nice set of pieces that would look at home on a nice wood board, as well as a glass one. Haven’t yet figured out how I’m going to keep a glass attack board stable though, and I’d like to avoid using acrylic, but I might have to.


----------



## Cmaier

TBL said:


> I was just there a couple days ago. Honestly, it operated fine, but I was disappointed in the food quality. Maybe I'll have to try a Shake Shack in NY when I'm there later this month.
> 
> Now, Chipotle at Stanford Shopping Center, I don't even know what's up with that place. I would be next in line and they'd make me wait ten minutes while they fulfilled online orders.  The best one is in San Carlos by Best Buy. Consistently good service and food quality. Can't say the same about either of the two locations in Palo Alto.




I am a regular at the chipotle on El Camino, near Page Mill. The manager knows me by name, and they sometimes give me free stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Cmaier said:


> I am a regular at the chipotle on El Camino, near Page Mill. The manager knows me by name, and they sometimes give me free stuff.




That's the one I went to when I was in college, but it's taken a dip since the pandemic. I encountered undercooked, crunchy rice too many times for my liking


----------



## Cmaier

TBL said:


> That's the one I went to when I was in college, but it's taken a dip since the pandemic. I encountered undercooked, crunchy rice too many times for my liking



Ever seen the woman with the Stanford teddy bears sitting there?


----------



## DT

Friday the 13th movies!  All day!  All Jason!  All ... _Ch Ch Ch Ha Ha Ha ... Ki Ki Ki Ma Ma Ma ..._

Oh, and this looks fun, Kevin Bacon, obviosuly doing a callback to the original F13:









						‘They/Them’: John Logan’s Blumhouse Horror Film Starring Kevin Bacon Heading To Peacock – First Look
					

Peacock today unveiled They/Them, a new Blumhouse pic starring Kevin Bacon (City on a Hill), Anna Chlumsky (Inventing Anna), Carrie Preston (Claws), Theo Germaine (4400), Austin Crute (Call Your Mo…




					deadline.com


----------



## Cmaier

Using my electrical contractor skills (I retired from the international brotherhood of electrical workers, local #3, when I was 18. It was a good run.) to install some Leviton neutral-free smart switches.  So far, so good. Though coding homekit to automatically turn off a switch after it’s been on for 10 minutes is needlessly complicated by homekit not having a “turn this off after x minutes” option.


----------



## Joe

I’m watching Bill Maher’s HBO Special #Adulting


----------



## Eric

Prepping for my tomato bisque soup, good stuff!


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> You might have to sabotage a Honda mower to get it to stop working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLETT® USA Liberty Cordless Reel Mowers
> 
> 
> Using the advances in new technology to give you more benefits and the convenience of cordless mowing, ALLETT® are proud to announce the launch of their Lithium-Ion battery powered cylinder reel mowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allett-usa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the second brand, but looks like higher-ish end, and I knew Sun Joe is pretty well reviewed.




No doubt.  

That Allett looks sweet.  Plus you can add a bunch of attachments like a dethatcher and plugger.

Thanks.  Time to go do something nice for the wife.


----------



## Herdfan

Cmaier said:


> Using my electrical contractor skills (I retired from the international brotherhood of electrical workers, local #3, when I was 18. It was a good run.) to install some Leviton neutral-free smart switches.  So far, so good. Though coding homekit to automatically turn off a switch after it’s been on for 10 minutes is needlessly complicated by homekit not having a “turn this off after x minutes” option.




I don't know about that.

Way back in 2007 I installed a Lutron Homeworks Wireless system in my house.  Since I had like 60 devices, I saved the $10/switch and went with the non-neutral.  At the time there was no issue, but now getting them to play well with LED's has been a PITA.  At first, for luminaries I could access in the attic, I put a regular bulb in the attic in the system.  So it was on, when that circuit was on.  Then I started using Lutron's synthetic load on a couple that I could get to.  Then Lutron came out with the LUT-MLC which is much smaller and easier to install.  I now have them on every dimmer and they work pretty well.  Have had a few LED's that didn't play well, but swapping them out for newer ones fixed that problem.  Still can't trim a couple down super low, but I'll live.

If I had just spent the extra $10/dimmer.............  Oh well.  System has been rock solid for 15 years now.  Only one failed repeater and one keypad in that time.









						Lutron LUT-MLC Shunt Capacitor
					

Lutron Shunt Capacitor to assist with non-neutral based digital switches in meeting minimum load requirements. Documentation Lutron Shunt Capacitor to assist with non-neutral based digital switches in meeting minimum load requirements. The LUT-MLC comes in the package with Lutron digital...




					www.readyelectricsupply.com
				




Edit: It occurred to me after this post that your house may be wired the old way, with power to the fixture and switch legs.  So no neutral in the box.  Around here that method isn't commonly used as most electricians just pull up a wire from the nearest receptacle into the switch box.   Even my parent's house build in '62 has neutrals in the box.  No grounds, but neutrals.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Up early. Quick run. Two hour drive to a BMW dealer. 
Hopefully buying a car!


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Up early. Quick run. Two hour drive to a BMW dealer.
> Hopefully buying a car!



Good luck, share if you do!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Good luck, share if you do!



Cars all good. Just a bit of a delay on sorting out the PX price. Because I bought it as a write off, he needs his manager to approve it. Truth is whatever he comes back with it’s a done deal. My other options for moving it on are limited for the same reason. I’m not going to sell it privately. Too much hassle etc.


----------



## Alli

Nycturne said:


> Submitted the first beta build to Apple, and got approval. Not a high bar I know, but at least I’m not doing anything egregious, and the test account was usable by the reviewer. So now the work starts of building a beta pool and collecting feedback while I burn through the remaining backlog blocking a first release. I’m probably going to put the Apple TV version on the backburner for now and make sure that iOS and macOS have parity.



Awesome! If you need a beta tester, I’m available. I can break anything!


----------



## DT

Trip to the TC for some shopping for the little G (Nordstrom and Urban O, hahaha, she was thrilled with the personal attention at a real department store, custom tailoring for her dress for an up coming dance )

 I ran over to Total Wine, stalked the beer aisles for an hour or so, had some awesome scores, everything is world class - the Draak is amazing, but pretty easy to find, the Maine Beer and Allagash are white whales 






Hahaha, I took the Camp Zero cooler, got ice, and packed everything away so it would be perfect when it got home (we were going out to eat, so knew it would be ~3 hours).   Kept the car running in AC mode, so even when it was over 95 outside, the interior was 71°, the seating surfaces perfectly cool - and the glorius beer finds safe.

Scored several other things, just some "regular drinker" like Stone IPA, Two Hearted, some other supplies for this evening.

Once again, South Kitchen & Spirits knocked it out of the park (and had icy cold Jai Alai on draft).  Also a 70 mile round trip where the car ran almost continuously for 5 hours ~$2.20


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> Up early. Quick run. Two hour drive to a BMW dealer.
> Hopefully buying a car!




And???? 




As for me, while AFB is looking to buy an EV, I did some "E" buying myself.  Actually it was yesterday, but not sure that matters.

Went down to mom's house to mow and her old string trimmer wouldn't start.  It has been hard to start all spring.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised, it is like 20 years old.  So after using what seemed like a half can of starting fluid, I gave up.  I went to Home Depot and bought a Milwaukee M18 Quik-Lok motor head and trimmer.  I carry M18 batteries in my truck, so I didn't even need to wait to charge it.

Got to say, I was surprised at just how well it worked.   I'm not sure it will replace all my Stihl tools, but it will be my goto for trimming for sure.  I have had the M18 chainsaw for a while, and it does OK, but it wasn't up for the task last winter of cutting frozen trees off the road.  Needed my big Farm Boss for that.  But it works great for limbs and small trees.  So I am impressed with the battery trimmer.  Not sure  how many other attachments I will get, but we will see.


----------



## DT

Might need to change the dinner plans for today   









						NATIONAL BARBECUE DAY - May 16
					

Food NATIONAL BARBECUE DAY - May 16 - National Day Calendar Each year on May 16 we celebrate National Barbecue Day in the United States. Whether you grill at home or grab some takeout, you will find Americans across the country enjoying an assortment of mouthwatering barbeque (BBQ) flavors and...




					nationaldaycalendar.com


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Went down to mom's house to mow and her old string trimmer wouldn't start.  It has been hard to start all spring.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised, it is like 20 years old.  So after using what seemed like a half can of starting fluid, I gave up.  I went to Home Depot and bought a Milwaukee M18 Quik-Lok motor head and trimmer.  I carry M18 batteries in my truck, so I didn't even need to wait to charge it.





Yep.  That's how it starts ...

In order of purchase, battery powered:

Blower
String trimmer / Pole saw
Lawnmower
Wrangler (PHEV, close enough ...)
Tesla



re:  BEVs

I posted elsewhere about this, but we took the Tesla over to the Town Center, that's a ~70 mile round trip.  While it was sitting in the sun, I let the AC run (temp check and AC controlled remotely) - you just can't do that with an ICE (er, you could, but that's a whole separate discussion).  That trip took about $2, including leaving the car "running" for like 3+ hours, and the cost for the latter was like $0.15 (the power used was trivial).

There's just so many extra perks with an EV that aren't all that obvious, but when you think about a vehicle, that can be on, yet use almost no energy and produce zero emissions, it starts dawning on you.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Might need to change the dinner plans for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATIONAL BARBECUE DAY - May 16
> 
> 
> Food NATIONAL BARBECUE DAY - May 16 - National Day Calendar Each year on May 16 we celebrate National Barbecue Day in the United States. Whether you grill at home or grab some takeout, you will find Americans across the country enjoying an assortment of mouthwatering barbeque (BBQ) flavors and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationaldaycalendar.com



I will have to celebrate it tomorrow...


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> I will have to celebrate it tomorrow...




Honestly, us too, well, the end of the week, we're going a little "lighter" tonight after a big weekend.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> And????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, while AFB is looking to buy an EV, I did some "E" buying myself.  Actually it was yesterday, but not sure that matters.
> 
> Went down to mom's house to mow and her old string trimmer wouldn't start.  It has been hard to start all spring.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised, it is like 20 years old.  So after using what seemed like a half can of starting fluid, I gave up.  I went to Home Depot and bought a Milwaukee M18 Quik-Lok motor head and trimmer.  I carry M18 batteries in my truck, so I didn't even need to wait to charge it.
> 
> Got to say, I was surprised at just how well it worked.   I'm not sure it will replace all my Stihl tools, but it will be my goto for trimming for sure.  I have had the M18 chainsaw for a while, and it does OK, but it wasn't up for the task last winter of cutting frozen trees off the road.  Needed my big Farm Boss for that.  But it works great for limbs and small trees.  So I am impressed with the battery trimmer.  Not sure  how many other attachments I will get, but we will see.



I pick it up at the weekend. An approved used BMW i3s. Fully specked out. Full leather, in red.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Yep.  That's how it starts ...
> 
> In order of purchase, battery powered:
> 
> Blower
> String trimmer / Pole saw
> Lawnmower
> Wrangler (PHEV, close enough ...)
> Tesla
> 
> 
> 
> re:  BEVs
> 
> I posted elsewhere about this, but we took the Tesla over to the Town Center, that's a ~70 mile round trip.  While it was sitting in the sun, I let the AC run (temp check and AC controlled remotely) - you just can't do that with an ICE (er, you could, but that's a whole separate discussion).  That trip took about $2, including leaving the car "running" for like 3+ hours, and the cost for the latter was like $0.15 (the power used was trivial).
> 
> There's just so many extra perks with an EV that aren't all that obvious, but when you think about a vehicle, that can be on, yet use almost no energy and produce zero emissions, it starts dawning on you.



Could have done with that today. My 40 minutes home took 2 and a half hours. AC wasn’t running most of the time as the ICE engine switches off to save fuel.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Might need to change the dinner plans for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATIONAL BARBECUE DAY - May 16
> 
> 
> Food NATIONAL BARBECUE DAY - May 16 - National Day Calendar Each year on May 16 we celebrate National Barbecue Day in the United States. Whether you grill at home or grab some takeout, you will find Americans across the country enjoying an assortment of mouthwatering barbeque (BBQ) flavors and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationaldaycalendar.com




We are having pizza.  But the wife is using the leftover pulled pork with BBQ sauce on hers if that counts.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> We are having pizza.  But the wife is using the leftover pulled pork with BBQ sauce on hers if that counts.




Just totally off the cuff here, but does anyone remember those steak pizzas you could get at Pizza Hut back in the 90's?


----------



## DT

Yikes, the SUP board was a mess, like a mildew-o-rama, so I X-14'ed the hell out of it, busted out the pressure washer, and it's back to pristine condition.  And then instead of sending back to SUP purgatory on the east deck,  I hung it in the garage, like up, over the door   Used some existing Halloween decoration eyelets, a couple of straps, works great!


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> Just totally off the cuff here, but does anyone remember those steak pizzas you could get at Pizza Hut back in the 90's?




Yes.  They had A1 as sauce if I recall.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> Yes.  They had A1 as sauce if I recall.




Yup, that was it. Though I thought it was something besides A1, since the sauce wasn't THAT strong. 

... I miss that pizza.


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> Yup, that was it. Though I thought it was something besides A1, since the sauce wasn't THAT strong.
> 
> ... I miss that pizza.




It may have been, but it was similar.   Also remember their taco pizza.

Speaking of taco pizza, Taco Bell is bringing back the only thing I would ever eat there, the Mexican Pizza.  It is available today if you have any rewards to cash in on their app, otherwise you have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> It may have been, but it was similar.   Also remember their taco pizza.
> 
> Speaking of taco pizza, Taco Bell is bringing back the only thing I would ever eat there, the Mexican Pizza.  It is available today if you have any rewards to cash in on their app, otherwise you have to wait until Thursday.




The Mexican pizzas are back? WELL HOLY SHIT!

Though I don't use their app, so I guess I gotta wait.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Yep.  That's how it starts ...
> 
> In order of purchase, battery powered:
> 
> Blower
> String trimmer / Pole saw
> Lawnmower
> Wrangler (PHEV, close enough ...)
> Tesla




Well, picked up the edger today.  Worked pretty well.  On my yard.  The test will be at my parent's house where there can be 2-3" of grass over the driveway and even the Stihl had issues.

Here is a video from a channel I follow on youtube.  They test tools and also notify you of upcoming deals, but they just happened to release a video about BEV lawn equipment.






Now there is no way that mower will replace my Dixie Chopper for speed/cut quality, but it would probably do fine for a nice manicured residential lawn.


----------



## DT

Today, as in > 6p EST yesterday ...

Went to a middle school event, end of the year awards sort of thing, out little G scored a few (academic, theater, including honor role which was the bulk of the folks there).  We went out for some eats afterwards, one of our fave local places who has the most amazing onion rings, seriously, they're the best I've had vs. all over the country, and these were like extra amazing this time because the order (and the rings themselves) were HUGE 






(Some were already removed, it was insane)


And today in the parking lot of the grocery store (our second trip today, don't ask, this car, hahahaha 






I almost left them a duck


----------



## Apple fanboy

Feel like I’ve spent the day moving stuff around the house as we has some finishing off of the floor tiles done etc. got most of the stuff back where it should be. 

Early start in the morning as I’ve got my appointment to collect the new (to me) car at 9. It’s 2 hours away, so I’ll need to be out by 7.


----------



## Renzatic

I set up a wireless security camera out by the garage yesterday due to all the weirdos running around the neighborhood. 

A couple hours ago,  I got a notification saying that motion was detected, so I went to check it out. I didn't see anything out there, but... 

... I dunno if it's scary, or hilarious, but the mic picked up this weird noise, and I have NO idea what it could be. It sounds like someone going "bllllbbllllblllblub" right into the mic, but there's no way anyone could get that close to the camera without a ladder. Maybe it's a bug or something. I dunno. 

I'll upload the video tomorrow.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Renzatic said:


> I set up a wireless security camera out by the garage yesterday due to all the weirdos running around the neighborhood.
> 
> A couple hours ago,  I got a notification saying that motion was detected, so I went to check it out. I didn't see anything out there, but...
> 
> ... I dunno if it's scary, or hilarious, but the mic picked up this weird noise, and I have NO idea what it could be. It sounds like someone going "bllllbbllllblllblub" right into the mic, but there's no way anyone could get that close to the camera without a ladder. Maybe it's a bug or something. I dunno.
> 
> I'll upload the video tomorrow.



sorry about that. It just seemed like a fun thing to do when I saw the camera….

Here I’ll be gardening. Didn’t do any yesterday after collecting the new car. The warmer weather and rain are making the weeds grow like they are being fed fertiliser.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> sorry about that. It just seemed like a fun thing to do when I saw the camera….
> 
> Here I’ll be gardening. Didn’t do any yesterday after collecting the new car. The warmer weather and rain are making the weeds grow like they are being fed fertiliser.




Get some of that Hybrid Solutions ceramic spray on that new car, it’ll make cleaning it so much easier and it’ll look clean longer


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Get some of that Hybrid Solutions ceramic spray on that new car, it’ll make cleaning it so much easier and it’ll look clean longer



Giving it a good detailing is on my list. But Mrs AFB had me on gardening this weekend. I think she’d prefer me not to talk about or do stuff to the car for a while. I do have some mudguards to fit later though.


----------



## DT

I like to do a very specific type of work on the weekend (if at all ), not the tedious "busy work" stuff, the really concentrated, complex analysis, the black box algorithms, it's not a lot of code by volume, but it tends to be the core of the solution - and I find the quieter (as in business email traffic) time, the no rush vibe, is often conducive to figuring these things out.

So I'm doing that, and enjoying a more "adult" variant of coffee   And I'm going to clear out the nonsense on the shelves in the office, the credenza, the otto-bench (which now weighs 50 lbs, no idea what's in there ...)

Also the SUP was getting a little gross on the deck rack, so got some 120lb SS eyelets, used a couple of straps and it's nicely out of the way, high -n- dry in the garage (after getting X14'ed and pressure washed)


----------



## Renzatic

Apple fanboy said:


> sorry about that. It just seemed like a fun thing to do when I saw the camera….




I KNEW IT WAS YOU! 

But seriously, forks. Here's the video. Maybe you all can tell me what it is. My guess is that it's a gnat.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> I KNEW IT WAS YOU!
> 
> But seriously, forks. Here's the video. Maybe you all can tell me what it is. My guess is that it's a gnat.




JFC!!  Hahahaha, that scared the hell out of me  

Sounds like a cat/dog/coyote, or maybe some kind of bird?

Or maybe this ...



			Chupacabra Home Page
		


Oh yeah, back there behind the tree, you've definitely got a Chupa infestation ...


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Oh yeah, back there behind the tree, you've definitely got a Chupa infestation ...




Aw, shit. Not again.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> Aw, shit. Not again.




They come for your Mexican Pizzas ...


Hmm, maybe it was a Chupa-Cerda.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> They come for your Mexican Pizzas ...
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe it was a Chupa-Cerda.




I went for a Mexican pizza yesterday, and you know what? They were out of beans, so they couldn't make them. HOW DOES TACO BELL RUN OUT OF BEANS?

But yeah, this does seem sorta like a Cerda situation. It's only a matter of time before the marriage proposals and green card requests begin...


----------



## SuperMatt

Renzatic said:


> I went for a Mexican pizza yesterday, and you know what? They were out of beans, so they couldn't make them. HOW DOES TACO BELL RUN OUT OF BEANS?



I walked by a McDonald’s one time with a sign in the window: “Sorry, we are out of beef.”


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> I walked by a McDonald’s one time with a sign in the window: “Sorry, we are out of beef.”




Yet, they were still serving "hamburgers" ...


----------



## Cmaier

SuperMatt said:


> I walked by a McDonald’s one time with a sign in the window: “Sorry, we are out of beef.”




when i was a teenager, in order to score a parking permit at the high school, I worked at the mcdonalds in Woodbury commons which was across the road from the school.  I had the permit in hand so I didn’t need the job anymore, but I wanted to finish out the summer since I enjoyed working with my friends.  I mostly worked the register and handled fries and taking apart and cleaning the shake machine.  I was also in charge of programming the punch clock and the registers, since nobody else seemed to understand how. I never made a burger or anything else in the back.

Anyway, one day, the assistant manager made me work 8 hours without a break.  I drove over to the burger king across town, in uniform, and bought a bag full of whopper jr’s.  Then I drove back to McDonald’s, stood in the common area outside the McDonald’s entrance, and offered everyone who came along a free whopper jr (again, still in my McDonald’s uniform).  

That caused… quite a stir.

It was somehow not I that was fired.

Anyway…


----------



## Alli

Cmaier said:


> I worked at the mcdonalds in Woodbury commons which was across the road from the school.



I know exactly where that is. Used to spend a lot of time at Woodbury.


----------



## Cmaier

Alli said:


> I know exactly where that is. Used to spend a lot of time at Woodbury.



I was one of the original employees at that mcdonalds, since it opened just before my senior year in the high school across the street. Back then there weren’t very many restaurants in the place, and we were the only mcdonalds within a half hour drive, so that place was crowded as heck.  I used to love walking across the ”food hall” to the book store at the end of my shift.  Last time I was back, the whole place was unrecognizable.


----------



## Alli

Cmaier said:


> I was one of the original employees at that mcdonalds, since it opened just before my senior year in the high school across the street. Back then there weren’t very many restaurants in the place, and we were the only mcdonalds within a half hour drive, so that place was crowded as heck.  I used to love walking across the ”food hall” to the book store at the end of my shift.  Last time I was back, the whole place was unrecognizable.



I haven’t been back in 30 years. I know I wouldn’t recognize it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Renzatic said:


> I KNEW IT WAS YOU!
> 
> But seriously, forks. Here's the video. Maybe you all can tell me what it is. My guess is that it's a gnat.



Sounds like a serial killer. Sleep well!

A bear or dog would be my actual guess.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> sorry about that. It just seemed like a fun thing to do when I saw the camera….




There are pics floating around the internet of a guy and his son who dressed up as Chewbacca and an Ewok and kept walking past his friend's trail camera.


----------



## Renzatic

Apple fanboy said:


> A bear or dog would be my actual guess.




What could be so wrong with them that they make that noise? Are they on drugs?


----------



## DT

I had to post this here (vs. the Photos >> Cats thread), I was messing around with the Allbirds app, they have a new "virtual try on", which is really slick, works amazingly well (they're primarily a sneaker/shoe company).

Went into the little G's room to show her (she also thought it was very cool), then saw kitty, and well, hahahahaha ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> There are pics floating around the internet of a guy and his son who dressed up as Chewbacca and an Ewok and kept walking past his friend's trail camera.



No need to dress up. I’m naturally hairy!


----------



## DT

DT said:


> We had brunch on Sunday at The Terrace, inside The Edition, it was excellent, it was a little slow coming out (had an order/POS issue), we weren't in a rush, manager comp'ed all our drinks
> 
> They had one of my White Whale beers:
> 
> View attachment 13353
> 
> 
> 97 on BA, it's as good as it gets / as I imagined, seriously world class.




Above from the vacation thread, where I had one of the greatest beers on the planet.



DT said:


> Holy smokes, it was so good, it actually exceeded my expectations (a few others I've tracked down while excellent, weren't quite the "hear a choir of angels" experience people suggested).
> 
> Though it's probably hard to separate the beer from the experience.  And heck, after the manager came around and said, "drinks are on me, order up ...", it got even better
> 
> I first saw it on Total Wine's site, but this is the state of availability:
> 
> 
> View attachment 13372





Then was told by the manager, "Probably not again till next year ..."





DT said:


> I ran over to Total Wine, stalked the beer aisles for an hour or so, had some awesome scores, everything is world class - the Draak is amazing, but pretty easy to find, the Maine Beer and Allagash are white whales
> 
> View attachment 13976




Found Maine Spring a week or so ago, it's stellar no doubt.

Then ...

We were back near Total Wine (picking up the little G's dress, post alterations, for the dance ...) I went in and BEHOLD!  HOLY SHIT!






Yes, I bought many


----------



## Deleted member 215

It's funny how I always lose weight on vacations; you might think the opposite would happen, but the combination of eating at weird, random times, and walking around everywhere means I get skinnier.  

In either case, I'm enjoying New York, but boy would I not want to live here. So crowded, so cramped, so very humid.


----------



## DT

Had a bunch of tree work done, it was a pretty big project, a crew of 6 people, huge cherry picker, a chipper, two other huge trucks, it looks great.  This was the entire yard, lots of trimming, massive limbs removed, cleared the power lines, trimmed the main palm (this thing is like 50 feet tall), we remove a lot of weight, and anything that might hit the house, power lines, etc., with 90MPH winds.

Long weekend, lots of movies, eating and drinking, a little work but mostly fun and JFC, this was the last early school Friday ever, the little G has Tue/Wed and she's done.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Said goodbye to a colleague at work who is moving on. Had a free 100% charge for the i3 at work. Makes the pain of going in fill slightly less painful!
Watered the garden. Washed up. Took a few pictures in the garden. 
Now just chilling in the study before bed.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent the morning weeding. Will get one or two of the lawns done by lunchtime. 
Not as sunny as predicted, but pleasant enough when the wind drops. 
Also shot a few images of one of our Bluetit fledglings who was hanging around for a while. Will edit those later.


----------



## Citysnaps

Coasting.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Drove to Swansea this morning to drop off some caravan poles to my father in law and got a meeting with the police this afternoon to discuss some vandalism we had to both our cars the other night. Managed to catch the kids on camera spray painting down the side of both our cars in the middle of the night on Wednesday and got names due to a social media appeal. I know the police won’t do anything about it though. We have a skip on our drive due to building work and it was the first time we’ve ever parked our cars on the road overnight since we’ve lived here too. The same kids damaged 11 other cars before ours.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> Had a free 100% charge for the i3 at work. Makes the pain of going in fill slightly less painful!




We had some friend's who worked for Bayer.   When they closed down their research department here, the employees were transferred to Pittsburgh.  So he bought a Chevy Volt which he was able to park at the free charging station right up by the door. 

And right beside the president's i8.  LOL.   He gamed the system and won.   Except for having to drive a Volt.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Drove to Swansea this morning to drop off some caravan poles to my father in law and got a meeting with the police this afternoon to discuss some vandalism we had to both our cars the other night. Managed to catch the kids on camera spray painting down the side of both our cars in the middle of the night on Wednesday and got names due to a social media appeal. I know the police won’t do anything about it though. We have a skip on our drive due to building work and it was the first time we’ve ever parked our cars on the road overnight since we’ve lived here too. The same kids damaged 11 other cars before ours.



Nooooo! Not the new car. Did you manage to get the paint off? Some t-cut would probably work before it’s fully hardened. 
That would probably make me cry if it was my new BMW.


----------



## Clix Pix

I would tuck that new BMW i3 into your garage every night, AFB!!!

Real Deal, that's awful that some young hooligans damaged both of your cars plus eleven others -- those kids need to be appropriately punished.  Good thing your camera captured them and they could be identified!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> I would tuck that new BMW i3 into your garage every night, AFB!!!
> 
> Real Deal, that's awful that some young hooligans damaged both of your cars plus eleven others -- those kids need to be appropriately punished.  Good thing your camera captured them and they could be identified!



I think things are safe enough in my little village on the drive. But it does have a dashcam. 
Trouble is they will just get a slap on the wrist due to their age. If it was my child I’d be offering the owners the money to put things right. Then making the little tike’s work to pay me back. If they have no consequences for theirs actions, how will they learn? Stick their phones and PlayStation’s on eBay. 
@The-Real-Deal82 hope it gets sorted.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> I think things are safe enough in my little village on the drive. But it does have a dashcam.
> Trouble is they will just get a slap on the wrist due to their age. If it was my child I’d be offering the owners the money to put things right. Then making the little tike’s work to pay me back. If they have no consequences for theirs actions, how will they learn? Stick their phones and PlayStation’s on eBay.
> @The-Real-Deal82 hope it gets sorted.




Since I could only give this post one Like,


----------



## Alli

I’m driving across the bay this afternoon to pick up my daughter at the airport. She’s spending a whole week with us! Of course, Tuesday-Friday she’ll be working, but it will be so nice to have her here in the evenings!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> Since I could only give this post one Like,



Actions have  consequences is a lesson many haven’t learnt I’m afraid!


----------



## Citysnaps

Suffering from caffein withdrawal.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Nooooo! Not the new car. Did you manage to get the paint off? Some t-cut would probably work before it’s fully hardened.
> That would probably make me cry if it was my new BMW.




I managed to get it off thank goodness! Mostly on the glass and a bit on the paintwork. One of our neighbours damaged his car trying to get it off. Spoke to the police and the kids are known in the area for causing trouble. Apparently they nicked a little girls new bike out of her garden shortly after damaging the cars. The police have admitted it’s difficult to prosecute as they are 14-15 and will deny its them despite fairly clear CCTV. All this happened after midnight on a school night so you can understand the parents couldn’t give a shit. 

When I find out the name of the kid, which I will, I may have to wait a few months and spray paint his Dads car in the dead of night with a balaclava on


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I managed to get it off thank goodness! Mostly on the glass and a bit on the paintwork. One of our neighbours damaged his car trying to get it off. Spoke to the police and the kids are known in the area for causing trouble. Apparently they nicked a little girls new bike out of her garden shortly after damaging the cars. The police have admitted it’s difficult to prosecute as they are 14-15 and will deny its them despite fairly clear CCTV. All this happened after midnight on a school night so you can understand the parents couldn’t give a shit.
> 
> When I find out the name of the kid, which I will, I may have to wait a few months and spray paint his Dads car in the dead of night with a balaclava on



Are you sure there is a Dad? 
Glad you got the paint off. When I lived in the North East there was a lot of vandalism. I must have had about 4 bathroom windows one month. The first time I told the mother. She told me her child was at home all evening. He was never home despite being around 10. 
After that I used to just call the council and get the window replaced. 
Used to have a lot of break ins as well. But after the second one you’d have thought they would have stopped as there was nothing left to steal. I was poor back then.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Are you sure there is a Dad?
> Glad you got the paint off. When I lived in the North East there was a lot of vandalism. I must have had about 4 bathroom windows one month. The first time I told the mother. She told me her child was at home all evening. He was never home despite being around 10.
> After that I used to just call the council and get the window replaced.
> Used to have a lot of break ins as well. But after the second one you’d have thought they would have stopped as there was nothing left to steal. I was poor back then.




They probably don’t, although the area they are from is full of families who have never worked and many of them don’t give a toss as long as their kids are out of sight. I live in a nice street and everybody has nice cars. I wouldn’t park on the road out of choice but have no alternative at the moment. These particular kids are known to be exploring all over town and causing trouble, thieving and stealing from gardens. Judging by the feedback I’ve seen in social media, they need to be careful as it’s more than spray painting that people want to do to them.

Got the building inspector this morning to review the steel work for our extension. Hopefully the builder will be pouring the concrete tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> They probably don’t, although the area they are from is full of families who have never worked and many of them don’t give a toss as long as their kids are out of sight. I live in a nice street and everybody has nice cars. I wouldn’t park on the road out of choice but have no alternative at the moment. These particular kids are known to be exploring all over town and causing trouble, thieving and stealing from gardens. Judging by the feedback I’ve seen in social media, they need to be careful as it’s more than spray painting that people want to do to them.
> 
> Got the building inspector this morning to review the steel work for our extension. Hopefully the builder will be pouring the concrete tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.



Sounds just like where I lived in the North East. I couldn’t afford a car then, but if I had it would have been stolen. 

Back from the office. Went to the warehouse for a meeting and a free change. Basically filled up what I used today going to work and back. Happy days.


----------



## Herdfan

Getting ready to go pack to a trip to Savannah to watch the offspring graduate from college.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Did Ninja Warrior with the kids in Cardiff this morning and managed to complete the wall! Not bad for a 39 nearly 40 year old. Impressed some teenage lads who said I couldn’t do it .

First level of concrete poured into my extension base too just now. Project managing that whilst working full time has been a challenge in itself.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Getting ready to go pack to a trip to Savannah to watch the offspring graduate from college.




Oh yeah, SCAD, I remember you mentioning this back on St. Patrick's Day.

They have a Treylor Park restaurant (I believe the original) , we just ate at the one on Ponte Vedra/Nocatee, OMG, fantastic, highly recommended if you're looking for a place to eat (excellent bar and beer selection too).

Avocado Fries  














						Treylor Park Restaurants - New American Restaurant Group
					

Treylor Park and Hitch are unique spaces that offer a fun and unique food/cocktail/beer menu day and night. Whether you are in the mood for a nice, smooth cocktail or a cool crisp draft beer, these unique classic restaurants are full of great music and great energy.




					www.treylorpark.com


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Oh yeah, SCAD, I remember you mentioning this back on St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> They have a Treylor Park restaurant (I believe the original) , we just ate at the one on Ponte Vedra/Nocatee, OMG, fantastic, highly recommended if you're looking for a place to eat (excellent bar and beer selection too).
> 
> Avocado Fries
> 
> View attachment 14497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treylor Park Restaurants - New American Restaurant Group
> 
> 
> Treylor Park and Hitch are unique spaces that offer a fun and unique food/cocktail/beer menu day and night. Whether you are in the mood for a nice, smooth cocktail or a cool crisp draft beer, these unique classic restaurants are full of great music and great energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.treylorpark.com




Have not tried that place.  But we have almost a week, so we might have to give it a try.  We always hit Rancho Alegre, which is a Cuban restaurant.  We rented a house on Tybee, so looking forward to trying some places out there.

Seems she is going to be quite busy this week.  She has a VIP tour scheduled on Thursday (she is a student rep), so interested to see who it is.  So we should be on our own quite a bit, which is OK as Savannah has lots to explore.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Jubilee celebrations for us today. Window being decorated, afternoon tea to be prepared for us and the kids and a band and drinks in the park later. Hopefully the British weather doesn’t mess it all up.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Jubilee celebrations for us today. Window being decorated, afternoon tea to be prepared for us and the kids and a band and drinks in the park later. Hopefully the British weather doesn’t mess it all up.



Enjoy. Been gardening all morning. Cleaned out the fountain pump as well. Having a rest now until dinner. Then I’ll clean the cars. Too sunny at the moment.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Getting ready to go pack to a trip to Savannah to watch the offspring graduate from college.



Congratulations! I know you must be very proud. I got my gown and hood in the mail yesterday. Late graduation though, even though I finished in November, commencement isn’t until the last weekend in July. 

We have a slow leak in the pool. A guy came the other day with dive mask, weighted belt, and dye kit and found the problem. Tomorrow more guys will come so they can half drain the pool, pull the liner in the shallow end, and re-seal it all. Meanwhile, my husband walks around bemoaning the cost of the water we have to keep putting in to run the pumps and keep it all from turning into algae.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Congratulations! I know you must be very proud. I got my gown and hood in the mail yesterday. Late graduation though, even though I finished in November, commencement isn’t until the last weekend in July.
> 
> We have a slow leak in the pool. A guy came the other day with dive mask, weighted belt, and dye kit and found the problem. Tomorrow more guys will come so they can half drain the pool, pull the liner in the shallow end, and re-seal it all. Meanwhile, my husband walks around bemoaning the cost of the water we have to keep putting in to run the pumps and keep it all from turning into algae.



This story about the pool would have been better if the guy turned up in a copper diving helmet! That would have been way cooler. 
Hope the repairs aren’t too expensive.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> This story about the pool would have been better if the guy turned up in a copper diving helmet! That would have been way cooler.
> Hope the repairs aren’t too expensive.



I gotta admit, I had hoped he would show up in full SCUBA. It’s the little things in life.

On the bright side, the repair folk will show up tomorrow, and husband is no longer complaining about cost as we sold another parcel of land this week. And we got May’s water bill, and it was minimal.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Happy "What About Straight Pride?" Month 

*sigh* every year...


----------



## Alli

TBL said:


> Happy "What About Straight Pride?" Month
> 
> *sigh* every year...



Brought to you by the same people who say “all lives matter.”


----------



## Deleted member 215

This image nails it perfectly:


----------



## Alli

Watching WWDC and waiting for the people to come and fix the pool.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> Congratulations! I know you must be very proud. I got my gown and hood in the mail yesterday. Late graduation though, even though I finished in November, commencement isn’t until the last weekend in July.




Thank you. 

She is headed to LA on Friday for an in-person interview with some huge advertising firm I can't ever remember the name of, but she is super excited about it.  All I know is that last Wednesday at the Showcase, the Chair of her major introduced her to the Creative Director of this firm.  They connected on Linked In, had two phone calls and I had to buy her a plane ticket.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> She is headed to LA on Friday for an in-person interview with some huge advertising firm I can't ever remember the name of, but she is super excited about it.  All I know is that last Wednesday at the Showcase, the Chair of her major introduced her to the Creative Director of this firm.  They connected on Linked In, had two phone calls and I had to buy her a plane ticket.



What was her major? My son is in marketing/advertising and works for a large firm in NY. He knows all the right people.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> What was her major? My son is in marketing/advertising and works for a large firm in NY. He knows all the right people.



Facebook.  LOL.  

Technically _Social Strategy & Management _with a minor in Ad.

Basically Social Media Advertising.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Busy day in the office. Tomorrow is a long one. Three month planning session in the morning. Management meeting in the afternoon. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Alli

The water is now low enough for the pool repair guy to fix the leak. Then we can start the slow/expensive task of refilling.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> View attachment 14797
> The water is now low enough for the pool repair guy to fix the leak. Then we can start the slow/expensive task of refilling.



But then at least you can use it!


----------



## Herdfan

Herdfan said:


> Facebook.  LOL.
> 
> Technically _Social Strategy & Management _with a minor in Ad.
> 
> Basically Social Media Advertising.




Seems the trip is for orientation, not an interview.  She got the job.

But now she is moving to LA.


----------



## DT

We are here


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> We are here




Where is here and do you dive?


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> View attachment 14797
> The water is now low enough for the pool repair guy to fix the leak. Then we can start the slow/expensive task of refilling.




Nice looking pool!
Do you think that perhaps the sellers of the property actually knew about this slow leak in the pool but somehow "forgot" to disclose that information to you during the sales transaction?  Just wondering....


----------



## Clix Pix

Herdfan said:


> Seems the trip is for orientation, not an interview.  She got the job.
> 
> But now she is moving to LA.



Congratulations to your daughter on landing the job!  How cool is this!  Yes, I can imagine you and her mother are less than thrilled about her moving to LA.....


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Nice looking pool!
> Do you think that perhaps the sellers of the property actually knew about this slow leak in the pool but somehow "forgot" to disclose that information to you during the sales transaction?  Just wondering....



It was perfect the first 2 months. I think it was the storm we had the tore the liner away from the sides.

The good news is, the patching the guy did yesterday seems to have worked, so we are now filling the pool. When they break from the J6 hearings, I’ll go for a swim.


----------



## Citysnaps

Today I'm matting and framing four photographs I printed yesterday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Yay it’s Friday! Busy day. Worked from home. Spent most of the day in various meetings. 
Then just now went for a late evening walk with Mrs AFB.


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> Congratulations to your daughter on landing the job!  How cool is this!  Yes, I can imagine you and her mother are less than thrilled about her moving to LA.....




Thanks.

Yeah, torn about the location.  Not necessarily because it's LA, but she grew up in a small town and as such, she simply doesn't have the social awareness to live in a big city.  She wanted to go to SCAD at the Atlanta location and we said absolutely not.  Hopefully she gained some street smarts in Savannah, but most of SCAD is in and around the tourist district and SCAD has unbelievable security, so she was pretty safe there.


----------



## Clix Pix

That definitely will be a concern!   When I came to the DC area to get my Master's degree at Catholic University, it was kind of the same sort of situation, as growing up I'd lived in small towns, suburbs far from the big city, and went to college in a small town, so DC was a whole new world.   The day after my mother left, having gotten me all settled into my new apartment (another first, living alone on my own rather than in a dormitory), I immediately set out to investigate my new city -- got on the bus and went downtown, where I marveled at the big stores, big theatre, etc.....WOW!  It was amazing!   Never mind the monuments and all that stuff, I got excited at seeing the huge, ornate Warner Theatre downtown.   LOL!

That was an interesting year, one where I learned a lot, and not just in my classes at CUA --  let's just say there were some things about which I never told my parents.  Fortunately early-on I made friends both at school and in my apartment building, and it was a safe area in general.   Most of the time I was with others when going out somewhere, and of course all of us were also pretty busy with school and/or work so we didn't have a lot of free time to go extensively exploring the area anyway.  It was easier, too, with friends who had cars rather than needing to be reliant on public transportation all the time.  Overall it was a good experience for me. 

I also met my husband-to-be at CUA and after I had graduated we began dating, I moved to Virginia and began my first professional job.   My life changed once again after we were married, too.  In the meantime my parents, too, adjusted to the "empty nest" scenario (I was an only child) and began making changes in their own lives.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

A bit of a standard Sunday for me I think. I have washing to do, shirts to iron for work and I am hoping to wash my car. I haven’t washed it in 3 weeks due to our driveway being out of action with our house extension build. It’s filthy up close. I’ll do some cooking later, all relatively boring stuff lol.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> A bit of a standard Sunday for me I think. I have washing to do, shirts to iron for work and I am hoping to wash my car. I haven’t washed it in 3 weeks due to our driveway being out of action with our house extension build. It’s filthy up close. I’ll do some cooking later, all relatively boring stuff lol.



Been here 2 and a half years and haven’t unpacked the ironing board yet. 

Here gardening and some other household jobs.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> That definitely will be a concern! When I came to the DC area to get my Master's degree at Catholic University,



My mother did her first two years of undergrad at CU. Long time ago.


Apple fanboy said:


> Been here 2 and a half years and haven’t unpacked the ironing board yet.



What’s an ironing board?


----------



## Clix Pix

I began classes at CUA the summer of 1967, having freshly graduated from college in WVA, and graduated from CUA in the spring of 1968.   Yes, THAT spring, that horrifying, historic year....

Ironing board?  Oh, yeah, I remember those things!  Got rid of mine a long, long time ago!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ironing board?

Yes, I remember those.....

Just had a most pleasant chat with Decent Brother.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ironing board?
> 
> Yes, I remember those.....
> 
> Just had a most pleasant chat with Decent Brother.



Always my least favourite household chore. I'm terrible at it. But since I wear more casual clothes in the office (like everyone else), no need for ironing anymore.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Always my least favourite household chore. I'm terrible at it. But since I wear more casual clothes in the office (like everyone else), no need for ironing anymore.




I detested ironing, as well.

My father, bless him, used to do much, later most, and later still, almost all, of the family ironing, and I shamelessly took advantage of that in my teaching days.

And there was a time when Decent Brother and I lived together, and we took turns - on different week-ends - at ironing.

However, agreed, these days, what I wear tends to be either a lot less formal, and rarely, (by which, I mean, never) requires the attention of an iron.


----------



## ronntaylor

Use to love ironing and was a bit obsessed about it. Absolutely loved hard pressed creases in my trousers and would get complimented on them often.

Now my daily uniform consists of wrinkly-free casual clothing. Can't remember the last time I pulled out the ol' ironing board.*

* _probably the last major conference we attended because I use to iron hubby's shirts for his presentations. So probably Seattle, January 2020 before The Pandemic. But that is away at a hotel, not at home._


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I detested ironing, as well.
> 
> My father, bless him, used to do much, later most, and later still, almost all, of the family ironing, and I shamelessly took advantage of that in my teaching days.
> 
> And there was a time when Decent Brother and I lived together, and we took turns - on different week-ends - at ironing.
> 
> However, agreed, these days, what I wear tends to be either a lot less formal, and rarely, (by which, I mean, never) requires the attention of an iron.



Funny thing is we all hate or don’t mind certain jobs. Mrs AFB detests cleaning. So I do the majority of that. She prefers to cook so does that. I don’t think either of us like shopping so the majority gets ordered for delivery these days. 

Another sunny morning. In the office today. Have an electrician in sorting out a few jobs around the building including installing the charging points for EV’s. 
Then tomorrow I’m WFH and having my own charging point installed. Funny how they are both a day apart. Been chasing my guy for months. He’s also got a few jobs to finish off from the rewire.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Always my least favourite household chore. I'm terrible at it. But since I wear more casual clothes in the office (like everyone else), no need for ironing anymore.




I go into work casual on a Friday, but Monday to Thursday is trousers and shirt attire. I can’t really get away with not ironing those as I’d look like I couldn’t be arsed. I don’t iron everything though, and don’t particularly enjoy it. My mother in law irons all the kids clothes. The worst thing I find to iron are bed sheets, I’d pay for someone to do those!


----------



## Alli

Guess what I’m doing today. Oh damn, you guessed right away! That’s right, I will be sitting right here watching the J6 committee hearing.


----------



## DT

Recovering, pretending to do some work (but really we're taking kind of an extra day off),  waiting on my Sonos order, sorting/fixing up some pics, will post in the vacation thread in a bit.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I go into work casual on a Friday, but Monday to Thursday is trousers and shirt attire. I can’t really get away with not ironing those as I’d look like I couldn’t be arsed. I don’t iron everything though, and don’t particularly enjoy it. My mother in law irons all the kids clothes. The worst thing I find to iron are bed sheets, I’d pay for someone to do those!




You iron bedsheets?  Wow.

While I love the feel of freshly laundered, freshly ironed, cotton sheets, I'm damned if I will iron them.

That is up there with stuffing mushrooms; something that is quite wonderful to experience, but not for me, not as an act of labour.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I go into work casual on a Friday, but Monday to Thursday is trousers and shirt attire. I can’t really get away with not ironing those as I’d look like I couldn’t be arsed. I don’t iron everything though, and don’t particularly enjoy it. My mother in law irons all the kids clothes. The worst thing I find to iron are bed sheets, I’d pay for someone to do those!



No need to iron the bedsheets. We don’t get any visitors in the bed!


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> You iron bedsheets?  Wow.
> 
> While I love the feel of freshly laundered, freshly ironed, cotton sheets, I'm damned if I will iron them.
> 
> That is up there with stuffing mushrooms; something that is quite wonderful to experience, but not for me, not as an act of labour.




I told my wife if we ever win the lottery, we are going to hire someone to come in and change the sheets daily.


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> I told my wife if we ever win the lottery, we are going to hire someone to come in and change the sheets daily.



That's my fantasy. Because I although I actually love doing laundry, I hate dealing with sheets. Cleaning, folding and changing them. I would mos def hire someone to take care of that once I _finally_ hit the big one.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ronntaylor said:


> That's my fantasy. Because I although I actually love doing laundry, I hate dealing with sheets. Cleaning, folding and changing them. I would mos def hire someone to take care of that once I _finally_ hit the big one.



Funny, if I won the lottery I’d not have anyone round to deal with the laundry. We don’t like people here now. That wouldn’t change if we were millionaires. Just the neighbours would be much further away!


----------



## Herdfan

ronntaylor said:


> That's my fantasy. Because I although I actually love doing laundry, I hate dealing with sheets. Cleaning, *folding *and changing them. I would mos def hire someone to take care of that once I _finally_ hit the big one.




I hate folding sheets.  Tried to get the wife to embrace the whole off the bed, into the washer/dryer and then back on the bed.  Wife not a huge fan of this idea.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> I hate folding sheets.  Tried to get the wife to embrace the whole off the bed, into the washer/dryer and then back on the bed.  Wife not a huge fan of this idea.



That’s how we always do ours. The trouble with that method is one set wears much quicker than the ones in the cupboard!


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> We don’t get any visitors in the bed!




We've done that a few times, it can be a little awkward the next day ...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> I told my wife if we ever win the lottery, we are going to hire someone to come in and change the sheets daily.



Not daily; every second or third day, perhaps.

Certainly, at a minimum, weekly.

And cotton sheets with an absurdly hight thread count.


----------



## ronntaylor

Apple fanboy said:


> Funny, if I won the lottery I’d not have anyone round to deal with the laundry. We don’t like people here now. That wouldn’t change if we were millionaires. Just the neighbours would be much further away!



We wouldn't buy an extravagant house. Just big enough to require daily service. Probably have them clean and sort while we're out or away in another part of the house. I would probably never cook again (not that I do much "cooking" now), just eat out or have meal prep done for us that would only require some basic heating/light cooking.


----------



## DT

Had an early afternoon business meeting ... here ... *snicker*





Beach was __huge__ for our neck of the woods, water was beautiful today.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Hot day by British standards 28 degrees and there is a fuel protest on the road I use for work. Could be a very hot and long long day!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Man a first a skunk started crossing the bike path as we were going past at 18mph. he turned around and his tailed was raised and it was like Oh s*it but no spray. maybe use to that. but its the first I have seen round those parts. lots of homeless around there. we did smell some skunk coming back so maybe someone got blasted but it was not as strong as it would have been if it was on the path.


----------



## DT

Unexpected UPS delivery!

My order from Stone Street Coffee (flavored whole bean, Ginger Bread and Chocolate Raspberry Truffle,  max flavor option), and also got a box of their K-cups for the road (next week, surprise trip )  I got a notice it was a little delayed (they got overwhelmed with orders), but hadn't noticed it actually did ship.

Also, Wife has a friend in the wine business, we got another box of their micro/organic white selection. Woot woot!

The UPS dude looked like he was about to die, offered him a water .. then a beer ... he apparently stopped, bought a big cooler filled it with ice, water, sports drinks, pretty good pay for a driver, but wow, these 100° days in a big, hot, no AC truck must be brutal.


----------



## DT

Having an insanely fun Dad's Day!

Lots of food and drink, I was asked what wanted for dinner, out, cook, etc., and I chose ... wait for it ... turkey dinner!  Hahaha, we usually only have it for fall/winter holidays, but I'm getting an amazing looking turkey (just did a huge breast), J's famous mashed potatoes and gravy, stuffing, woot!  Going to bust out some Maine Beer for dinner, but also chilled some wine.

Got a neat collection of shower bombs (all organic sourced type ingredients), a bottle of Maple Old Fashioned from RUNAMOK (which has become an amazing go to for gifts, it's boutique maple syrups, used for mixed drinks too), and I've been talking about about a new, ultra compact wallet and had been looking at Ridge, so the wife got me the Carbon 3K Weave model, it's beautifully cool 

Watching some movies, I knocked around in the yard an hour or so (went off on the palmetto beds), which is oddly relaxing (even though I'm all hacked up, hahaha ...), been mixing and drinking up, at this rate, with the turkey, wine, chill day I'll be asleep by 8p


----------



## Alli

Started out with this for breakfast



And kept up the theme with this Bondi bowl for dinner


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Started out with this for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 15113
> 
> And kept up the theme with this Bondi bowl for dinner
> 
> View attachment 15114



Where’s the porridge?


----------



## fooferdoggie

our daughter brought home their new puppy a Great Dane. she is a girl so wont get as big but still a horse of a dog.


----------



## DT

Just scored tickets to a special one night 40th Anniversary showing of John Carpenter's 1982 masterpiece, The Thing.

Super duper digital theater with big recliners (same place we saw Bob's Burgers )


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Just scored tickets to a special one night 40th Anniversary showing of John Carpenter's 1982 masterpiece, The Thing.
> 
> Super duper digital theater with big recliners (same place we saw Bob's Burgers )



Just watched that again recently and it's such a great movie, it just gets better each time.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Just watched that again recently and it's such a great movie, it just gets better each time.




It's fantastic:  insanely great performances, amazing practical effects work by Rob Bottin,  how it sucks you in and you feel the same dread and paranoia.  A real master class of scifi-horror by one of the greatest ever, John Carpenter.


----------



## DT

Not sure if I've posted this on TA, but it's pretty terrific, this is a short story written from the perspective of the thing.  As you might imagine, it's super spoiler-y if you haven't seen the movie - and if you haven't, well, shame on you 









						Clarkesworld Magazine - Science Fiction & Fantasy
					

Clarkesworld Science Fiction and Fantasy Magazine and Podcast. This page: The Things by Peter Watts




					clarkesworldmagazine.com


----------



## Edd

John Carpenter is everything for real, and Kurt Russell makes it better. Escape From New York and Big Trouble in Little China taught me everything I need to know about adulthood. Mostly that it’s all in the reflexes.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> John Carpenter is everything for real, and Kurt Russell makes it better. Escape From New York and Big Trouble in Little China taught me everything I need to know about adulthood. Mostly that it’s all in the reflexes.



Some general: "Snake, you're the only one who can save the world"

Snake Plissken: "Sad story, got a smoke?"

That is great stuff right there.


----------



## Edd

This morning I failed Wordle and then the building fire alarm went off while I’m pooping so strong start to the day.


----------



## Alli

Today I’m taking my car in for its first checkup. While it’s being looked after, my husband will pick me up in the truck so we can go vote in the gubernatorial runoff. It’s down to two very qualified women. I don’t care really which of them gets the nod, but as they’re both women of color I fear for the general election against Memaw.


----------



## DT

Last night, in the driveway we played ... badminton!   Hahaha, the girls got a set for Dad's Day, but it's really a whole family gift.

It's a pretty neat set, breaks down into an easily portable bag, the poles go into a receiver built into the bag, and kind of flex, and the net has pockets that slip over the poles, so it's self-contained and pretty stable.

We had a blast before the wind died down and the Mansquitos and CHUD came out ...

Oh yeah, it's this one:







Very light weight too, I could easily see taking it over to the beach!


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Last night, in the driveway we played ... badminton!   Hahaha, the girls got a set for Dad's Day, but it's really a whole family gift.
> 
> It's a pretty neat set, breaks down into an easily portable bag, the poles go into a receiver built into the bag, and kind of flex, and the net has pockets that slip over the poles, so it's self-contained and pretty stable.
> 
> We had a blast before the wind died down and the Mansquitos and CHUD came out ...
> 
> Oh yeah, it's this one:
> 
> 
> View attachment 15176
> 
> 
> Very light weight too, I could easily see taking it over to the beach!



“Shuttlecock” is one of my favorite words.


----------



## Herdfan

Test driving T-Mobile.

Seems they have an app that installs a T-Mobile number on an iPhone's eSim.  So you can pick and choose which network you want to use.

It is good for 30 days or 30GB of data, so giving it a try.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Test driving T-Mobile.
> 
> Seems they have an app that installs a T-Mobile number on an iPhone's eSim.  So you can pick and choose which network you want to use.
> 
> It is good for 30 days or 30GB of data, so giving it a try.



Let us know what you think.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I have an iPhone 12 on loan for a few days from work. Not sure if I like the product red colour. It will need a case!


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> so we can go vote in the gubernatorial runoff. It’s down to two very qualified women. I don’t care really which of them gets the nod, but as they’re both women of color I fear for the general election against Memaw.



To say the Dems aren't trying is a severe understatement. Truly sad.


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> It is good for 30 days or 30GB of data, so giving it a try.



Good luck. Lots of folk either love or hate them. I kinda hate them as my voicemail takes anywhere  from 4 to 24 hours to post. Good thing I detest voicemail and very, very rare get one for something important. All that started I convinced the entire household to switch from AT&T and Verizon and onto my account as a family.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> John Carpenter is everything for real, and Kurt Russell makes it better. Escape From New York and Big Trouble in Little China taught me everything I need to know about adulthood. Mostly that it’s all in the reflexes.




Oh wow, outstanding post_to_avatar synergy


----------



## Alli

Alternate Wednesday, so I’ll go donate platelets this afternoon. It’s kinda like my alone time. Just have to remember to bring a can of soda today.


----------



## fischersd

Waiting for a support call with Apple at 10:30am (PT) - bought an Apple Watch Nike SE in Bangkok (at the assurance of two of the "Apple Genius's" that it supports NA cellular frequencies), only to find out that it isn't compatible with our carriers back here.  Hopefully the senior advisor is able to convince the store manager here to do a swap for me.  *sigh*

Edit:  Why 10:30? - our local Apple Store doesn't open until 10am - they're going to get the manager of the store on the call.

Yes, that's right - TWO of them assured me multiple times that it was the exact same SKU as North America.   Hopefully this get resolved this AM.  It's their fuck up.

Edit:  After getting the run-around from two "senior advisors", they transferred me over to "customer relations" - who proceeded to put me on hold several times (add another hour to the call) while she researched.  In the end, she's scheduling a callback with me in a WEEK (so she can better get this sorted).  *sigh*.


----------



## Herdfan

Although my Redneck credentials are challenged by @DT , one person who doesn't is my mother-in-law.  In fact, she may assign more than I actually have.

Since she is coming tomorrow for a visit, I went to Rural King and bought a box of RK branded K-cup pods.  Got 36 for $9.  That will be some high quality coffee for sure.   

Going to put them in the carousel and see what she says.   Of course, I will remove all the Starbucks ones.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Got 36 for $9.  That will be some high quality coffee for sure.




I wonder if they're absent any coffee, and just have some dye so the water comes out brown ...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Preparing for a road trip tomorrow. Off to Norwich to see my Mum. Been about 5 years since we met up, so will be good to see her.


----------



## Alli

Since it’s expected to rain all day, I guess I’ll do laundry.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Since it’s expected to rain all day, I guess I’ll do laundry.



Don’t you do it on a dry day so you can hang it out to dry?

Here drove to my Mums. Five hours there. Stopped for four hours, then drove home, six hours. 
Quite a long day!


----------



## Citysnaps

Hanging photographs on my walls.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Don’t you do it on a dry day so you can hang it out to dry?



I don’t even know anyone with a laundry line. I’d be lost without my dryer.


----------



## shadow puppet

I miss my laundry line (the retractor mechanism broke).  I love the way clothes smell after drying in the fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I don’t even know anyone with a laundry line.




Laundry line?  Is that like a landline? Yeah, we only use cell phones now ...


----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> Laundry line?  Is that like a landline? Yeah, we only use cell phones now ...



In the summer we use ours almost exclusively so we don’t heat a house we pay to cool.  Even in the winter we’ll hang clothes outside for a few hours if it’s sunny and not too cold.


----------



## DT

Ahh, our washer and dryer are in a self-contained room with AC, doors on both ends, that opens into the garage, and of course, vents outside.  So the slight temp increase in that room doesn't affect the rest of the house (and we can open the garage side door / garage door, to provide some extra fresh air as needed 

It's so humid around here, it would take 3 days for clothes to dry outside


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I don’t even know anyone with a laundry line. I’d be lost without my dryer.



Really? We don’t even own a dryer. That must cost a bomb.


----------



## Clix Pix

In my condominium complex we are not allowed to hang laundry outside on our decks.  Most homeowner associations in single-family dwellings also do not permit laundry lines to be set up anywhere on a homeowner's property.   In America in most urban areas it's quite uncommon to see anyone hanging out laundry these days, as it is simply not permitted by so many communities.  In some rural areas, though, especially in Amish country where the Amish don't use electricity, laundry lines are definitely part of the scenery.

I grew up with washers and dryers and can't imagine not having the convenience and speed of a dryer.  Sure, it does heat up the house in summer (feels good in winter, though!) and yes, it is expensive, especially if someone has to pay for both their water and their electricity.  Large families who do several loads of laundry several times a week must have to figure that high expense into their budget.   For a single person or a couple it's not so bad, if they do laundry just once a week or maybe even only every ten days or two weeks.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> In my condominium complex we are not allowed to hang laundry outside on our decks.  Most homeowner associations in single-family dwellings also do not permit laundry lines to be set up anywhere on a homeowner's property.   In America in most urban areas it's quite uncommon to see anyone hanging out laundry these days, as it is simply not permitted by so many communities.  In some rural areas, though, especially in Amish country where the Amish don't use electricity, laundry lines are definitely part of the scenery.
> 
> I grew up with washers and dryers and can't imagine not having the convenience and speed of a dryer.  Sure, it does heat up the house in summer (feels good in winter, though!) and yes, it is expensive, especially if someone has to pay for both their water and their electricity.  Large families who do several loads of laundry several times a week must have to figure that high expense into their budget.   For a single person or a couple it's not so bad, if they do laundry just once a week or maybe even only every ten days or two weeks.



We tend to do laundry about twice a week. In winter we dry them in the house with a dehumidifier. Costs a fraction of a dryer. Better for the environment too.


----------



## shadow puppet

Apple fanboy said:


> We tend to do laundry about twice a week. In winter we dry them in the house with a dehumidifier. Costs a fraction of a dryer. *Better for the environment too.*



That's another reason I preferred using my clothesline.  I need to get mine fixed!


----------



## shadow puppet

Why the heck does a filling decide to fall out going into a long holiday weekend?  I mean I get it's a 35 yr old silver filling & I'm lucky it lasted this long but AAARRGGH!!!  Thankfully, it hasn't gone Defcon 1 with pain.  Yet.  Praying that lasts until my dentist appointment on the 6th.


----------



## DT

Dryers are not that expensive to operate, based on our $/kWh and typical use, it's  ~$92 a year for us.


----------



## DT

shadow puppet said:


> Why the heck does a filling decide to fall out going into a long holiday weekend?  I mean I get it's a 35 yr old silver filling & I'm lucky it lasted this long but AAARRGGH!!!  Thankfully, it hasn't gone Defcon 1 with pain.  Yet.  Praying that lasts until my dentist appointment on the 6th.




Teeth know the worst possible time to act up 

I lost a crown in NYC on a trip one time, at least the tooth had a root canal so it wasn't painful, just funky (and I didn't want to damage it anymore).  I just chewed on one side


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Dryers are not that expensive to operate, based on our $/kWh and typical use, it's  ~$92 a year for us.



That depends on what you pay per kWh! Over here its double this year and is likely to do the same again in October. Just as well I charge the car at work!


----------



## shadow puppet

DT said:


> Teeth know the worst possible time to act up
> 
> I lost a crown in NYC on a trip one time, at least the tooth had a root canal so it wasn't painful, just funky (and I didn't want to damage it anymore).  I just chewed on one side



Sounds like all kinds of fun.  I'm guessing my tooth is dead since there's no pain.  Can't remember if we did a root canal or not.  
You nailed it about bad timing teeth though!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Don’t you do it on a dry day so you can hang it out to dry?
> 
> Here drove to my Mums. Five hours there. Stopped for four hours, then drove home, six hours.
> Quite a long day!



Hope that went well for you, and that it did you both a lot of good.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Hope that went well for you, and that it did you both a lot of good.



It was good to see her. It's the first time I had been to her new house, so it was good to see where she lived etc. As you know we don't have a great relationship, but I think it meant a lot to her that I made the effort. It was an awfully longways to go, but the next time I will look for somewhere to stay and maybe combine it with another activity. Best not leave it 5 years though next time as I'm not sure she has that amount of time left.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Yep.  That's how it starts ...
> 
> In order of purchase, battery powered:
> 
> Blower
> String trimmer / Pole saw
> Lawnmower
> Wrangler (PHEV, close enough ...)
> Tesla




And further down the rabbit hole I have gone. 

Now have a trimmer, edger, brush cutter, chainsaw, polesaw and hedge trimmer.  Want the sprayer, but I have a backback pump sprayer so I really don't need it.  Looks like I need to have a Stihl sale. 

But speaking of backpack, saw at HD today that Ryobi has a battery powered backpack blower.  Now I wouldn't buy anything Ryobi if my life depended on it, but they are pushing Dewalt and Milwaukee with new and unique battery powered tools.  They even have a battery powered glue gun.

Of course, not sure what I am going to do with all of them once we move to AZ.


----------



## DT

I was thinking about the battery vs. gas yesterday, I mowed, trimmed, about 2/3rds of the way through, I needed to swap a battery in the mower.

If it was gas, and I had a can with gas, sure, I could've filled it back up, but if my can was empty?  A trip down to the station, hot/dirty/sweaty, the risk of spilling gas, the smell, just a bunch of BS.  With my current equipment?  I walked into the garage, grabbed another fully charged battery, put the depleted on the charger (and we have a 3rd).  Snap it in, off I go, no smell, no hassle.

And of course, that doesn't factor in the fumes, noise, etc., actually using an ICE mower vs. battery.

(I finished mowing, used the same battery for the string trimmer, and then moved it to the blower )


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> We tend to do laundry about twice a week. In winter we dry them in the house with a dehumidifier. Costs a fraction of a dryer. Better for the environment too.



A lot depends upon one's living situation, and in general people who live in single-family homes have more space both indoors and outdoors than those of us who live in apartments (condominium/co-op/rental).  There is absolutely nowhere in this place (1045 SF) that I would be able to set up drying racks and a dehumidifier and I am thankful that I don't need to do so.   I run the clothes and other stuff through the washing machine and then pop it all into the dryer and in about a half-hour or so (depending upon the load) everything is dry and ready to be folded and put away.  It is more than worth the increase in my electric bill (or the cost of a new dryer if mine goes bad),,,,and given that everyone here in this community and around the whole area buys and uses both a washer and dryer for their laundry, I don't think the environment would be particularly affected one way or the other if I suddenly stopped using my dryer. I'm sure not planning to do so!  

As a single person who does laundry once a week or maybe even just every ten days, I would suggest that in the long run, I have a whole lot less impact on the environment when I run my washer and dryer than someone living in a single-family home with two or three young kids and a need to do laundry daily or  several times a week.  You think they're going to give up their dryer?????


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> A lot depends upon one's living situation, and in general people who live in single-family homes have more space both indoors and outdoors than those of us who live in apartments (condominium/co-op/rental).  There is absolutely nowhere in this place (1045 SF) that I would be able to set up drying racks and a dehumidifier and I am thankful that I don't need to do so.   I run the clothes and other stuff through the washing machine and then pop it all into the dryer and in about a half-hour or so (depending upon the load) everything is dry and ready to be folded and put away.  It is more than worth the increase in my electric bill (or the cost of a new dryer if mine goes bad),,,,and given that everyone here in this community and around the whole area buys and uses both a washer and dryer for their laundry, I don't think the environment would be particularly affected one way or the other if I suddenly stopped using my dryer. I'm sure not planning to do so!
> 
> As a single person who does laundry once a week or maybe even just every ten days, I would suggest that in the long run, I have a whole lot less impact on the environment when I run my washer and dryer than someone living in a single-family home with two or three young kids and a need to do laundry daily or  several times a week.  You think they're going to give up their dryer?????



This is true. I remember when we first got married we rented a tiny flat (what we call apartments). It had one bedroom , one living room and a tiny kitchen and bathroom. It was difficult drying clothes then, but there was no space for a dryer. 
When we bought our first place it had a lot more space. The outside space was shared, but we put up a clothes line outside. No one seemed to mind and I recall other residents actually used it on occasion. 
Then when we moved out of London we had our own garden so no issues.


----------



## Clix Pix

In the US, especially back in earlier times, many rental apartment complexes had a community laundry room in each building rather than the individual apartment units having their own washer and dryer.  Tenants could then use the communal machines, which were coin-operated.  As time has moved on, newer rental communities being built generally include a washer and dryer in each unit.   Most condominium or co-op communities sell their units with capacity and plumbing / electrical hookups  for washers and dryers, but older buildings and complexes which have been converted from rental status to condominium or co-op ownership may still have those communal laundry room facilities, as it isn't possible for various reasons to install washers and dryers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

I thought this forum had gone down, haven’t been able to see it for over a week. Been walking in the Forest of Dean today and drinking IPA, cheers.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> I thought this forum had gone down, haven’t been able to see it for over a week. Been walking in the Forest of Dean today and drinking IPA, cheers.



Look out for the wild donkeys!


----------



## fooferdoggie

sure feel this train crossing the bridge.





						iCloud
					

Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




					share.icloud.com


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> In the US, especially back in earlier times, many rental apartment complexes had a community laundry room [...]




I have a story that's not appropriate for public consumption, but yes, and more than one.


----------



## DT

Final tweaks on some code, had an epiphany about how to handle something, decided to knock it out.  Hung our Tree of Life over the bed, looks amazing against the swimming pool blue wall.

Just open the Patron, and started with a shot before the margaritas - so this may be my last post   Homemade M&C and potato salad ("southern style"), and doing homemade [turkey] corn dogs!  Close Encounters is running in the background (had a notion to watch after Jaws yesterday - and weirdly we've been watching The Unxplained [sp correct] with W. Shatner on Hulu, and the EP from yesterday had Devil's Tower).

More incredible nasty weather blew through, but power retained


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It was good to see her. It's the first time I had been to her new house, so it was good to see where she lived etc. As you know we don't have a great relationship, but I think it meant a lot to her that I made the effort. It was an awfully longways to go, but the next time I will look for somewhere to stay and maybe combine it with another activity. Best not leave it 5 years though next time as I'm not sure she has that amount of time left.



Glad to hear and good to know that it went well.

Agreed that it is better not to leave it five years before your next visit; at the end of the day, she is your mother, and (speaking/writing from personal experience) my sense is that it is better (for you) to feel sorrow rather than regret once she is no longer with you.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Glad to hear and good to know that it went well.
> 
> Agreed that it is better not to leave it five years before your next visit; at the end of the day, she is your mother, and (speaking/writing from personal experience) my sense is that it is better (for you) to feel sorrow rather than regret once she is no longer with you.



It would be easier if she didn’t live so far away. But there you go. Of course my biggest fear would be if she has a prolonged serious illness. That would be very difficult where I live. Her husband is younger than her, so as long as he can look after her no issues, but with her various medical issues and the fact she doesn’t speak to my sister it’s a complicated mess. But then I don’t speak to my sister either!


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> I have a story that's not appropriate for public consumption, but yes, and more than one.



Yes, unfortunately those communal laundry rooms were not exactly the best solution for various reasons....  I can imagine that you've got a couple of good stories to share!


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> It would be easier if she didn’t live so far away. But there you go. Of course my biggest fear would be if she has a prolonged serious illness. That would be very difficult where I live. Her husband is younger than her, so as long as he can look after her no issues, but with her various medical issues and the fact she doesn’t speak to my sister it’s a complicated mess. But then I don’t speak to my sister either!



Unfortunately, yes, health issues start to make themselves known as one ages, and suddenly what was fine and maybe easily doable a year or two ago now isn't....and that is disconcerting.  And I am one who really has not had a lot of health issues, don't take prescription meds for this, that and other condition like many of my peers.  Even so, this aging thing is encroaching on me and the way I want to live and continue doing things.    Bulletin:  getting older isn't fun, folks!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Unfortunately, yes, health issues start to make themselves known as one ages, and suddenly what was fine and maybe easily doable a year or two ago now isn't....and that is disconcerting.  And I am one who really has not had a lot of health issues, don't take prescription meds for this, that and other condition like many of my peers.  Even so, this aging thing is encroaching on me and the way I want to live and continue doing things.    Bulletin:  getting older isn't fun, folks!



Youth is wasted on the young. 

I’d forgotten there were fuel protests planned for today. Think I’ll change my plans and work from home as I have no meetings today. 
Wish I’d remembered earlier. I could have had another 45 minutes in bed!


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> Unfortunately, yes, health issues start to make themselves known as one ages, and suddenly what was fine and maybe easily doable a year or two ago now isn't....and that is disconcerting.  And I am one who really has not had a lot of health issues, *don't take prescription meds for this, *that and other condition like many of my peers.  Even so, this aging thing is encroaching on me and the way I want to live and continue doing things.    Bulletin:  getting older isn't fun, folks!




Random question here.

Wife and I are mid-50's and whenever we go to a doctor, they ask what meds we are on.  It is almost like they don't believe us when we say none.  One time they asked her like 3 times.

I guess it is because I watched my parents lug bags of pills to the doctor that we both don't want to take a pill to fix something that isn't life critical.

Do you see that as well?  Same question for our European members, especially since you have a different system.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> More incredible nasty weather blew through, but power retained




Holy hell, one of the first big strikes (that rattled the house) apparently hit one of the condos right behind us and set it on fire.  Nobody was hurt and they got the fire put out pretty quickly.

A local photographer shot this during the storm:


----------



## Herdfan

Headed out to see Jurassic World: Dominion at 1.

And hopefully when I get home the brisket we put on the BGE last night will be done (it is currently in the "stall").  Then we are taking it over to the neighbors for a party in their their new pool.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> Random question here.
> 
> Wife and I are mid-50's and whenever we go to a doctor, they ask what meds we are on.  It is almost like they don't believe us when we say none.  One time they asked her like 3 times.
> 
> I guess it is because I watched my parents lug bags of pills to the doctor that we both don't want to take a pill to fix something that isn't life critical.
> 
> Do you see that as well?  Same question for our European members, especially since you have a different system.



I don’t go to the doctors. I take two pills a day. Have done since my 30’s.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Holy hell, one of the first big strikes (that rattled the house) apparently hit one of the condos right behind us and set it on fire.  Nobody was hurt and they got the fire put out pretty quickly.
> 
> A local photographer shot this during the storm:
> 
> 
> View attachment 15506



That’s cool. But I’d not be in that car!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Happy Independence Day to all you who celebrate it. Enjoy the fireworks. 

Is there a food you eat on this day like Thanksgiving? Anyway enjoy it. 

Here it wasn’t the best Monday. First day back after a week off.


----------



## Cmaier

Apple fanboy said:


> Happy Independence Day to all you who celebrate it. Enjoy the fireworks.
> 
> Is there a food you eat on this day like Thanksgiving? Anyway enjoy it.
> 
> Here it wasn’t the best Monday. First day back after a week off.




The tradition on independence day in america is to eat all the food. All of it. All for us. None for you.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cmaier said:


> The tradition on independence day in america is to eat all the food. All of it. All for us. None for you.



I thought that was the standard American practice? Isn’t that why you drive those big old cars? Too fat to get in anything else 

I know a site where I’d get banned for something like that!


----------



## Clix Pix

Herdfan said:


> Random question here.
> 
> Wife and I are mid-50's and whenever we go to a doctor, they ask what meds we are on.  It is almost like they don't believe us when we say none.  One time they asked her like 3 times.
> 
> I guess it is because I watched my parents lug bags of pills to the doctor that we both don't want to take a pill to fix something that isn't life critical.
> 
> Do you see that as well?  Same question for our European members, especially since you have a different system.



Yep, I come from long-lived, reasonably healthy stock and although of course my parents always sought medical attention for themselves or me when needed, they were not big on taking meds unless they were essential to deal with a particular situation.  A prescription would be filled, the meds taken and then if the problem had been resolved, that was that.  I guess I kind of absorbed that message, too.   

Yes, medical personnel always look startled when they ask me what my meds are and I respond that I don't take any at all, except the occasional OTC Zyrtec during the worst of the hay fever/pollen season.   I am not one to grab something for every little itch, ache or pain, I have a fairly high tolerance for pain or feeling ill anyway.   That said, of course when something is clearly wrong or I notice that a situation is worsening, then I do seek medical attention.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Happy Independence Day to all you who celebrate it. Enjoy the fireworks.
> 
> Is there a food you eat on this day like Thanksgiving? Anyway enjoy it.
> 
> Here it wasn’t the best Monday. First day back after a week off.



A lot of people have outdoor picnics or BBQs, gatherings with family and/or friends, with the usual kinds of foods served at those events:  hot dogs, hamburgers, steaks, baked beans.... Oh, and chilled salads of various sorts, such as potato salad, pasta salad, mixed beans salad, etc.   Stuff that is easy for guests to serve to themselves and which is easy to handle with paper plates and plastic utensils.  Usually condiments are at hand, too, plus olives, pickles, other accompaniments as well.   Icy-cold beer and various soft drinks, too, are part of the occasion, to wash down all the food.


----------



## fooferdoggie

took the grandkid to the movies for the first time. she could not hold still like she does at home but still did well. grandpa had together her the biggest popcorn it about blew her mind. but she ad fun and was still working on the popcorn on the way home.


----------



## fischersd

...contemplating murdering our local FedEx driver, as he's said two days in a row now that we weren't home at 10:13 - 10:30am as he's "attempted delivery" with the "customer unavailable or business closed".   (Hint:  Yes, we were home and not on the phone).
Yesterday I called and had customer service add into the comments of the ticket that they have to enter #(unit number) for the buzzer (which is exactly what it says on a BIG SIGN above the dial pad).  Nope.  Still failed to be able to accomplish that simple task today.

Me, I think it's because it's an 89lb box and he's just too lazy to move it off of the truck.  Maybe today is his Friday and next attempt we'll actually get someone that wants to do their job.

*sigh*


----------



## Apple fanboy

fischersd said:


> ...contemplating murdering our local FedEx driver, as he's said two days in a row now that we weren't home at 10:13 - 10:30am as he's "attempted delivery" with the "customer unavailable or business closed".   (Hint:  Yes, we were home and not on the phone).
> Yesterday I called and had customer service add into the comments of the ticket that they have to enter #(unit number) for the buzzer (which is exactly what it says on a BIG SIGN above the dial pad).  Nope.  Still failed to be able to accomplish that simple task today.
> 
> Me, I think it's because it's an 89lb box and he's just too lazy to move it off of the truck.  Maybe today is his Friday and next attempt we'll actually get someone that wants to do their job.
> 
> *sigh*



89lb box? What did you order?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> It would be easier if she didn’t live so far away. But there you go. Of course my biggest fear would be if she has a prolonged serious illness. That would be very difficult where I live. Her husband is younger than her, so as long as he can look after her no issues, but with her various medical issues and the fact she doesn’t speak to my sister it’s a complicated mess. But then I don’t speak to my sister either!



Ouch.

Thta is tough, but I'm glad that you saw her.

Families.



Apple fanboy said:


> Youth is wasted on the young.




Agreed, youth is wasted on the young.

But, I'm one of those who never actually enjoyed my youth - I'm far more comfortable in (or with) middle age, more comfortable in my skin, and more comfortable in myself.   

My mother always said that her forties and fifties were the best years of her life.




Herdfan said:


> Random question here.
> 
> Wife and I are mid-50's and whenever we go to a doctor, they ask what meds we are on.  It is almost like they don't believe us when we say none.  One time they asked her like 3 times.
> 
> I guess it is because I watched my parents lug bags of pills to the doctor that we both don't want to take a pill to fix something that isn't life critical.
> 
> Do you see that as well?  Same question for our European members, especially since you have a different system.







Clix Pix said:


> Yep, I come from long-lived, reasonably healthy stock and although of course my parents always sought medical attention for themselves or me when needed, they were not big on taking meds unless they were essential to deal with a particular situation.  A prescription would be filled, the meds taken and then if the problem had been resolved, that was that.  I guess I kind of absorbed that message, too.
> 
> Yes, medical personnel always look startled when they ask me what my meds are and I respond that I don't take any at all, except the occasional OTC Zyrtec during the worst of the hay fever/pollen season.   I am not one to grab something for every little itch, ache or pain, I have a fairly high tolerance for pain or feeling ill anyway.   That said, of course when something is clearly wrong or I notice that a situation is worsening, then I do seek medical attention.



That question is asked when one (for example) first fills out a form prior to receiving the first Covid vaccine, or when receiving the flu vaccine - but is not laboured over - nor is surprise expressed - when you reply (as I did) "nothing".  

I take meds when they have been prescribed for a specific condition, or illness.  Not otherwise.

However, I don't think that there is a "pressure" to push, or persuade patients of the desirability of taking of certain meds, in our public health funded systems in the way that one might find in other systems.  Not least because medical professionals have neither the time (in a publicly funded healthcare system) to spend on such issues, nor the close ties with the private sector of health care provision.

In other words, the links which are thought to exist between the pharma industry and the medical profession elsewhere, don't really apply as our system is publicly funded.

They ask, merely for their records, - and to check for anything which might be a problem, - (you are also always asked about known allergies, for example), note your answer, (without surprise or other comment), and proceed to deal with whatever matter broought you there.


----------



## fischersd

Apple fanboy said:


> 89lb box? What did you order?



Portable Air Conditioner....because...you know...summer.


----------



## Hrafn

Clix Pix said:


> A lot of people have outdoor picnics or BBQs, gatherings with family and/or friends, with the usual kinds of foods served at those events:  hot dogs, hamburgers, steaks, baked beans.... Oh, and chilled salads of various sorts, such as potato salad, pasta salad, mixed beans salad, etc.   Stuff that is easy for guests to serve to themselves and which is easy to handle with paper plates and plastic utensils.  Usually condiments are at hand, too, plus olives, pickles, other accompaniments as well.   Icy-cold beer and various soft drinks, too, are part of the occasion, to wash down all the food.



Don’t forget the previous week of illegal fireworks each evening, and the upcoming week of them.  Not that we eat them.


----------



## Citysnaps

Matting and framing a photograph I made awhile back in San Francisco.


----------



## Apple fanboy

fischersd said:


> Portable Air Conditioner....because...you know...summer.



Lol. Not really an issue where I live. It would probably go on about three nights a year!


----------



## Apple fanboy

citypix said:


> Matting and framing a photograph I made awhile back in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 15517



I really don’t do this enough.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Thta is tough, but I'm glad that you saw her.
> 
> Families.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, youth is wasted on the young.
> 
> But, I'm one of those who never actually enjoyed my youth - I'm far more comfortable in (or with) middle age, more comfortable in my skin, and more comfortable in myself.
> 
> My mother always said that her forties and fifties were the best years of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That question is asked when one (for example) first fills out a form prior to receiving the first Covid vaccine, or when receiving the flu vaccine - but is not laboured over - nor is surprise expressed - when you reply (as I did) "nothing".
> 
> I take meds when they have been prescribed for a specific condition, or illness.  Not otherwise.
> 
> However, I don't think that there is a "pressure" to push, or persuade patients of the desirability of taking of certain meds, in our public health funded systems in the way that one might find in other systems.  Not least because medical professionals have neither the time (in a publicly funded healthcare system) to spend on such issues, nor the close ties with the private sector of health care provision.
> 
> In other words, the links which are thought to exist between the pharma industry and the medical profession elsewhere, don't really apply as our system is publicly funded.
> 
> They ask, merely for their records, - and to check for anything which might be a problem, - (you are also always asked about known allergies, for example), note your answer, (without surprise or other comment), and proceed to deal with whatever matter broought you there.



Families indeed. I really consider Mrs AFB my family. Then there are two other people (my parents). That’s it. I was done with extended family about 35 years ago. Never really been close to any of them. 
And don’t get me started on my offspring!


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Portable Air Conditioner....because...you know...summer.




Yeah, we have a one of those, it's a Toshiba, I think it's rated at 7000 BTU, it's in my bedroom closet, under some jackets, it's not light, hahaha, I remember carrying it up the stairs 

It's actually never been opened, it's an "emergency" backup for if we lost power during a big storm, but I don't know that we'd be here anyway.  So far, after like 4, maybe 5[?] years, it's gone unused.  Geez, if we ever do bust it out, I hope it works


----------



## DT

Yesterday, met some folks at the beach, water was beautiful, had a fun time, used a "secret" access so we were a good distance from the two public access points, mostly locals.

Hopped on a friends longboard a few times, the surf was perfect for an hour or so, hit the right tide+wind for great shape.

Brought the badminton - didn't set it up 

Came back for round two of the corn dogs / hot dogs, potato salad, super good, and fired up, as is required on 07/04/xxxx, Independence Day   (nice 4K remastered, the new audio setup provided some booming fun )


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> That’s cool. But I’d not be in that car!




That's actually a sheriff's deputy confirming no morons are still on the beach


----------



## Alli

After two months with no rain, we’re in monsoon season here. Yesterday I did my swim in the rain. Looks like that will happen again today.


----------



## Herdfan

fischersd said:


> ...contemplating murdering our local FedEx driver, as he's said two days in a row now that we weren't home at 10:13 - 10:30am as he's "attempted delivery" with the "customer unavailable or business closed".   (Hint:  Yes, we were home and not on the phone).
> 
> 
> Me, I think it's because it's an 89lb box and he's just too lazy to move it off of the truck.  Maybe today is his Friday and next attempt we'll actually get someone that wants to do their job.




My daughter hated her FedEx driver.  He would carry the light stuff up to the 3rd floor, but left the heavy stuff on the ground floor.  If he can't carry a box of Ikea furniture up the stairs, how are 2 college girls going to do it.  They had to open the boxes and carry the pieces up individually.


----------



## DT

@Herdfan  Spring for the Ikea delivery 





(I realize that's not always an option but the price is totally worth it)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Reading books, reading newspapers, browsing online.


----------



## Alli

I have nothing scheduled for today. Got lots done yesterday though. Picked up a clock from the clock repair guy, went out for breakfast, got a pedicure, and did two bouts of swimming.


----------



## fischersd

The FedEx fun continues.  Even though I spoke to the supervisor for the drivers in the area as well as Customer Service (twice) on Monday (and made it clear, as they haven't been successful in delivering it Sunday/Monday (3/4) that they were to attempt delivery #3 on Thursday the 7th (today).  You would think, having confirmed this with 3 people, that it would be set, right?  Nope.  Idiot driver attempted delivery on Tuesday the 5th (FedEx's system also said 3rd attempt would be on the 5th) - so, yes, many hands doing nothing over at FedEx.  Oh - and when he attempted delivery, he actually DID use the buzzer this time - so I had the opportunity to share my sentiments on FedEx with this driver, explaining how three others were to make sure the delivery was Thursday the 7th "Well, no-one told me!" - told him to talk to his supervisor.

Current status shows no delivery date.  Time to call customer service yet again to see what they're doing...sigh.

Edit:  Talked to a Customer Service Rep - she informed me, as 3 delivery attempts had been made, I have to go pick it up at the depot (even though she saw in the records that I've talked to customer service multiple times and saw at least 2 requests in the system for delivery #3 to be made today *sigh*). Told her I wanted to talk to her manager.  She put in a request for a manager callback (within the next hour).
30 minutes later the manager called me back - filled him in on the chronology as well as giving him the cell number of the "driver supervisor" that also assured me of a Thursday delivery.  He's going to make some calls and try to get me a delivery for tomorrow (Friday the 8th).  Told me he'll definitely call me back within the next 3 hours (as his shift ends at 3pm ET) to confirm delivery for tomorrow.  We'll see (I'm thinking sitting out front on a lawn chair to show the driver how to do his job may be necessary).  Wee!!!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Spent all day in meetings. One overran by a couple of ours. No lunch. Finished late. More work to do later. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the farmers' market today - and also took in the French bakery, and the cheesemonger's.

Cherry tomatoes, red peppers, chilli peppers, aubergines (eggplant), courgettes (zucchini), fresh (new season's) garlic, and olives were all purchased; fruit purchased included lemons, pink grapefruit, apricots, cherries, mangoes, and nectarines.


----------



## Herdfan

Made a huge mistake.  One that I know better than to do.

I went to WalMart on a Saturday.  I would just love to know what makes people decide that taking the entire family (grandparents, parents, kids, grandkids etc.) all together is a good idea.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> *Made a huge mistake*.  One that I know better than to do.
> 
> I went to WalMart on a Saturday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Headed into the farmers' market today - and also took in the French bakery, and the cheesemonger's.
> 
> Cherry tomatoes, red peppers, chilli peppers, aubergines (eggplant), courgettes (zucchini), fresh (new season's) garlic, and olives were all purchased; fruit purchased included lemons, pink grapefruit, apricots, cherries, mangoes, and nectarines.



Hope you got some bread and cheese as well!

Here it’s hot. Too hot. Went for an early morning walk. Vacuumed the car. Did some weeding. Now I’ve retreated to the slightly cooler house. All the blinds are closed. But it’s still too warm for me.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Kid’s birthday party for me where my wife said all the ‘Dad’s are going, you’ll be fine’. I’m the only Dad there! 

Washed the cars this morning and ceramic sprayed my A4. Got a hot afternoon planned moving building materials around my garden, the joy.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> Hope you got some bread and cheese as well!
> 
> Here it’s hot. Too hot. Went for an early morning walk. Vacuumed the car. Did some weeding. Now I’ve retreated to the slightly cooler house. All the blinds are closed. But it’s still too warm for me.




What is your humidity like?  Ours is brutal in the summer so even on days when it isn't 90, it is still miserable to be out sometimes.  Then a quick shower comes through and just makes it worse.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Kid’s birthday party for me where my wife said all the ‘Dad’s are going, you’ll be fine’. I’m the only Dad there!
> 
> Washed the cars this morning and ceramic sprayed my A4. Got a hot afternoon planned moving building materials around my garden, the joy.



Sounds like my idea of hell. Enjoy the jelly and ice cream. 
Too hot to wash the cars today. Full sun on my drive. The water would be dry before I get my sponge out of the bucket.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Herdfan said:


> What is your humidity like?  Ours is brutal in the summer so even on days when it isn't 90, it is still miserable to be out sometimes.  Then a quick shower comes through and just makes it worse.



Not too bad. There is a bit of a breeze which helps.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> What is your humidity like?  Ours is brutal in the summer so even on days when it isn't 90, it is still miserable to be out sometimes.  Then a quick shower comes through and just makes it worse.




Our HVAC system has a dehumidifier (AC will dehumidify a bit without this, but this is a specific option/setup).

Generally, once things get balanced out, the outlet flow is pretty small, but leave a door/windows open, and fire it up?  Hahaha, it's like a fire hose 

The new air purifier has a humidity analyzer,  it's been showing around 50 ± 3-5 depending on the time of day, AC activity, etc., we keep things pleasant during the day, but really drop the AC in the evenings (which drop the humidity as well).


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Made a huge mistake.  One that I know better than to do.
> 
> I went to WalMart on a Saturday.  I would just love to know what makes people decide that taking the entire family (grandparents, parents, kids, grandkids etc.) all together is a good idea.



I used to do all the shopping at WalMart. I don’t even remember the last time I went in one now. Years, probably.


----------



## Clix Pix

I think I can count on the fingers of one hand how many times I've set foot in a Walmart.  NO Thanks!  Just not my kind of place....


----------



## DT

Here's my ongoing Walmart fun 

I love Bundaberg diet ginger beer.  It shows in our liquor chain store (ABC) on occasion, also Target and Walmart.  Walmart is generally the cheapest too ($5.98 vs. $7.99 at ABC, Target is usually between those two).  There's one Publix around here that occasionally has it too, it's not our usual store down the street, but I do pop in on occasion to check.

Walmart has not had in stock in the store for months, but had it online, same price and for $35 or more, free shipping, so I was like, excellent, I'll just get it delivered ...



It's sold in 4 packs of 375ml glass bottles, and the packaging is very lightweight.

The first time I got 8 packages (8 x 4-packs), and it showed in two boxes of 4 packages each.  One of the bottles was broken in one box, even though things were pretty decently packaged, each 4-pack was wrapped in cushion-y paper, then heavier paper, and in separate bags, though the box had a bit of room for them to move around.

So I get a refund of one of the 4-packs:







Which was cool, since it gave me 3 bottles for free.

I'm pretty happy with the service, availability, price, so about a month later, I place the same order, 8 of the 4-packs, they split them the same way, 2 boxes of 4 x 4-packs each.  This time, when I go out to get them, the top box is wrecked:  wet, torn up, hahaha, even I wind up dropping a bottle attempting to clean/remove everything.  But I have 7 perfectly fine 4-packs and the 1 loose bottle.  So again, I contact CS, and this time, they do this:






That's right, they refund the entire order (vs. a partial credit).  OK, so I was fine with just a partial refund, and I expect to pay for what I drink, but OK, whatever, I get it all for free  


Time to order again, I go with 2 fewer, so that's 6 of the 4-packs, and it winds up in a single box, so maybe better?

It makes it into the truck, it's OFD, it's going to make it by the "end of day" ... <sad_trombone> ... I see this:










No explanation, but I bet the driver was moving stuff around, broke it / found it broken, halted the delivery.

So this is 3 for 3, what the f*** is up FedEx?  Or maybe it's the Walmart shipping/packaging side and FedEx needs that resolved?  Is Walmart going to continue to ship this to make and have it shown up broken every time?  Do they maybe just need to remove from being available online?


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I used to do all the shopping at WalMart. I don’t even remember the last time I went in one now. Years, probably.




There are WalMart's, and then there are Walmart's.  As a general rule, ours are pretty nice stores.  Clean, well-lit, usually well stocked.  Not bad at all as the store and employees go.  Just need to not go on the weekends (Sunday morning is actually not bad as everything is restocked and only us heathens who aren't in church are there. )

But I have been to the ones in cities and completely understand why they have the rep they have.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Can’t stand any supermarket shopping. We order most online these days. Mrs AFB pops to the local Aldi once a week. Cheap and the only one she feels comfortable driving to.


----------



## Citysnaps

Right now I'm descaling the heat exchanger in our tankless water heater.  

Basically it involves isolating the city water supply going into the water heater and the house hot water line (both through valves below the heater), and then running two gallons of distilled white vinegar through the water heater with a pump for 45 minutes to get rid of lime scale in the heat exchanger.  

After that, flush the water heater with water for 10 minutes to get rid of any vinegar, and then set the valves to normal operation.   Pretty easy, and should be done yearly.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Hope you got some bread and cheese as well!
> 
> Here it’s hot. Too hot. Went for an early morning walk. Vacuumed the car. Did some weeding. Now I’ve retreated to the slightly cooler house. All the blinds are closed. But it’s still too warm for me.



Yes, I did.

A French baguette (the version that goes by the name of 'campagne') and rye bread.

And, as for cheese:

Cheese purchases included two blues: Roquefort, and Bleu de Basques; two (semi-soft) washed rind cheeses one of which goes by the (wonderful) name of Drunken Saint, while the other is the classic St Nectaire; a Corsican sheep's cheese named Brin d'Amour; Cantal, which is the closest French cheese to cheddar - a less "dense" (cheese than classic Cheddar), but still, a quite delicious, rich and savoury cheese.

At present, the fridge also plays host to some Shropshire Red (a robust, cheddar style cheese) and Stilton.

@Clix Pix might be interested to know what I did with the kalamata olives I bought, well, apart, that is, from eating them all: They found their way to a lovely Italian dish (bought from what used to be my favourite Italian coffee shop when they closed down - I used to visit frequently with my mother - they were an unfortunate casualty of the recession before this one) and were dressed with olive oil, roughly chopped lemon slices, needles of fresh rosemary and very thinly sliced garlic - remember that scene in Goodfellas, in the prison kitchen, where they were busily slicing garlic - carefully - into gossamer thin slices with a razor, a scene I recall watching with awed amazement?  Now, I didn't use a razor, just an incredibly sharp (and beautifuly balanced) Japanese (Shun) knife which effortlessly achieves the same outcome of gralic sliced thinly to an almost translucent, nay tansparent, degree. Delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had a long chat with Decent Brother last night; having succumbed recently to a bout of Covid (he is triple vaccinated, as am I), he is still tired.


----------



## DT

We had a shark attack ...  













... in our coffee this morning 














Back to some Bones, got some freebies too for their 4th sale   We're getting a little over-coffee'ed again, I've got Stone Street OTW too (and just scored some of their dark roast Ks for backup).


----------



## DT

citypix said:


> Right now I'm descaling the heat exchanger in our tankless water heater.
> 
> Basically it involves isolating the city water supply going into the water heater and the house hot water line (both through valves below the heater), and then running two gallons of distilled white vinegar through the water heater with a pump for 45 minutes to get rid of lime scale in the heat exchanger.
> 
> After that, flush the water heater with water for 10 minutes to get rid of any vinegar, and then set the valves to normal operation.   Pretty easy, and should be done yearly.




In addition to the obvious benefits, I'd wondered if maintenance was easier/more effective[?]

Don't know if you read my hot water heater battles, but cleaning a convention tank based system completely out is almost impossible (they need to have a 8-10", threaded port, so I could easily run a shop vac inside ...)


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> In addition to the obvious benefits, I'd wondered if maintenance was easier/more effective[?]
> 
> Don't know if you read my hot water heater battles, but cleaning a convention tank based system completely out is almost impossible (they need to have a 8-10", threaded port, so I could easily run a shop vac inside ...)




Hmmm... My tankless water is only two years old and have only descaled it twice. It's pretty easy.  It's recommended the two gallons of white vinegar recirculate through the system for 45 minutes to descale the lime that accumulates in the heat exchanger. I do other things while that's happening. There are good videos out there showing how it's done. My water heater is a Navien. 

In previous homes I've had conventional water heaters that I flushed through the drain spigot either never or every couple of years to get rid of sediment. Not sure if that really did much. Seems they lasted around 10 years.  

I'm glad I went tankless on this house, though I was initially skeptical.  One thing to remember (and it hasn't happened to us yet) if you lose electrical power, you don't have hot water as there is electronics then need to be powered for the water heater to run.  I've been thinking of making a portable backup LiPo4 battery and small inverter system to deal with that - the power requirements are low.


----------



## fischersd

(as the board software won't allow me to edit an older post...a new one to wrap up the FedEx woes)
FedEx driver did actually show up on the 4th attempt that management set up.  Buzzed me and asked me to come down to give him a hand?  (WTF?!) - when I got down there, I told him that they should give you a dolly for heavier packages....he said he did have one on the truck, just didn't want to take it off the truck.  (yes, I'm thoroughly convinced they're all inept lazy bastards).
Box was beat up all to hell - took several pics of the box with the FedEx driver in frame - he asked if I wanted to decline delivery based on that - said "After all of this horseshit to get one of you to actually get it off of the truck?!  Uhh...no"
Parts were also falling out of the bottom of the box - the batteries for the remote were absent (though supposed to be included) - no doubt lost on the way.
Keeping the packing materials for a few weeks in case the thing dies (no signs of damage to anything inside the box)

Yesterday was day one (took me awhile to find my hacksaw and duct tape to customize the window kit).


----------



## DT

DT said:


> No explanation, but I bet the driver was moving stuff around, broke it / found it broken, halted the delivery.
> 
> So this is 3 for 3, what the f*** is up FedEx?  Or maybe it's the Walmart shipping/packaging side and FedEx needs that resolved?  Is Walmart going to continue to ship this to make and have it shown up broken every time?  Do they maybe just need to remove from being available online?




Yep!  Hahaha, that's 3 for 3   





I'm not sure what the "scheduled for next day" mean, i.e., are they bringing a box full of broken bottles?  Repackaging?  Updates as this excitement unfolds ...


----------



## DT

@fischersd 

Oh, that was your portable AC unit, right!   Yeah, I've had some things where the packaging looked pretty wrecked but the product survived just fine.  I do the same, keep a box at least for a week in case it craps out in the short term.


----------



## JayAgostino

Herdfan said:


> I went to WalMart on a Saturday.



I haven't been to a Walmart store in a while, but I assume it's the opposite of stepping into a Kmart store on a Saturday. 

_(Yes, I did in fact pass by this place just a couple of weeks ago!)_




I am a loyal Targé customer. Il n’y a pas de retour en arrière!


----------



## Herdfan

JayAgostino said:


> I haven't been to a Walmart store in a while, but I assume it's the opposite of stepping into a Kmart store on a Saturday.
> 
> _(Yes, I did in fact pass by this place just a couple of weeks ago!)_
> View attachment 15784
> 
> I am a loyal Targé customer. Il n’y a pas de retour en arrière!




You have a K-Mart that is still open?  And why is the K blue, not red?


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> You have a K-Mart that is still open?  And why is the K blue, not red?



Was just going to ask the same thing, I think they closed them all up in California, didn't know they were still around.


----------



## JayAgostino

Herdfan said:


> You have a K-Mart that is still open?  And why is the K blue, not red?



There's a TJ Maxx store in the same plaza. My company won a bid to redo the floors in that place.


----------



## Joe

I went to orange theory. It kicked my ass.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> You have a K-Mart that is still open?  And why is the K blue, not red?




Because blue is better than red, for department store logos AND for power tools.

*BOOM*


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Yep!  Hahaha, that's 3 for 3
> 
> View attachment 15777
> 
> I'm not sure what the "scheduled for next day" mean, i.e., are they bringing a box full of broken bottles?  Repackaging?  Updates as this excitement unfolds ...





Well, I guess it means they're attempting to deliver it, again, and I'm not sure if it's going to be "as is" (with the damage indicated), or a partial, or a re-pack provided by Walmart, but this is where it's at:






(We are pretty far south, not even in Jax, so deliveries originating from there are usually in the late afternoon ...)


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Because blue is better than red, for department store logos *AND for power tools.*
> 
> *BOOM*




Bite your tongue. 

Well, OK, as long as it isn't lime green.  


Did you see the new Milwaukee Dual M18 Blower?  From the videos it looks every bit as powerful as a backpack blower.  But as big of fan as I am of Milwaukee, they need to move to stacked lithium.  Everyone else is either there or getting there.


----------



## DT

Hahaha, honestly, I don't keep up with it, but what's the WOTS, Dewalt vs. Makita vs. Milwaukee ?


----------



## JayAgostino

Herdfan said:


> Well, OK, as long as it isn't lime green.


----------



## Cmaier

JayAgostino said:


> View attachment 15799




I’m old enough to remember when it was called Kresge. 

I’m so old.


----------



## JayAgostino

Cmaier said:


> I’m old enough to remember when it was called Kresge.
> 
> I’m so old.



I believe they had one of those stores in my childhood mall. I believe there's even a Sears store there? I'll have to check if it's still open...


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> Hahaha, honestly, I don't keep up with it, but what's the WOTS, Dewalt vs. Makita vs. Milwaukee ?




I think all three are fine brands. Years ago I went Makita 18v Lithium and am completely happy with my drills/drivers, palm router, reciprocating saw (every bit as good as my plug in Milwaukee Sawzall), jigsaw, chainsaw, compact circular saw, vibrating multi-tool, a couple of hand vacuums, and tire pump. Each of those tools has exceeded expectations.  My wife has the dust blower (in the photo below with two 5 AH batteries) and she's pleased with that as well after having it for five years - it's super powerful.  Though I don't need it anymore, the chainsaw was a pleasant surprise for where we used to live dealing with a lot of trees. Nice not having to mix and store gas and oil - and no gas engine noise.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Hahaha, honestly, I don't keep up with it, but what's the WOTS, Dewalt vs. Makita vs. Milwaukee ?




All three of those are good brands.  Have never had a Makita, but those who have them seem to like them.  It's sort of the old Ford vs. Chevy vs. Ram except I can trade my Ford for a Chevy and go about my business.  Once you pick a platform and invest in the batteries, you are kind of stuck.  I started with the Milwaukee V18 platform and then went to the M12 (which are great for smaller jobs).  But when Dewalt came out with their 20V stuff, I had to test drive it with a drill, impact and circular saw.  They were OK, but battery life, especially on the saw, was less than stellar.

When Milwaukee came out with their M18 Fuel, I went back and now have way too many to even think about switching.  One thing nice about the M12/M18 platforms is that one charger can do either.

But as I mentioned earlier, Milwaukee needs to get into the stacked cell tech sooner than later.

Also, Ryobi is junk.  But they do release lots on new tools that forces the others to follow.  Can you say battery powered glue gun?   



citypix said:


> I think all three are fine brands. Years ago I went Makita 18v Lithium and am completely happy with my drills/drivers, palm router, reciprocating saw (every bit as good as my plug in Milwaukee Sawzall), jigsaw, chainsaw, compact circular saw, vibrating multi-tool, a couple of hand vacuums, and tire pump. Each of those tools has exceeded expectations.  My wife has the dust blower *(in the photo below with two 5 AH batteries) a*nd she's pleased with that as well after having it for five years - it's super powerful.  Though I don't need it anymore, the chainsaw was a pleasant surprise for where we used to live dealing with a lot of trees. Nice not having to mix and store gas and oil - and no gas engine noise.




Makita was the first to make 2 battery tools and Milwaukee has just started with their mower and now a blower (Milwaukee, if you are listening we need a dual battery table saw).  Was hoping to see the dual battery in a backpack version, but honestly when we move to Arizona, I won't need all the same outdoor power equipment.

I have the M18 Fuel Super Sawzall and it is better than my corded one. 

And yes, it is great not having to deal with mixing gas and hoping it will start.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bins, and paella.

Monkfish and chorizo (aong many other things) paella.

A long, lingering, gentle, puttering around the kitchen, the kind of preparation I like, in other words, relaxed cooking.


----------



## DT

I went standing mode with the desk today!

I haven't done this in a while, like at least like 3 (or more) months.  I had a little stall on a couple of things, and figured the new "perspective" might shake things up a little, plus a long, heads down, ass-in-the-chair run over the last 2 weeks, I figured my body could use a little break


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Well, I guess it means they're attempting to deliver it, again, and I'm not sure if it's going to be "as is" (with the damage indicated), or a partial, or a re-pack provided by Walmart, but this is where it's at:
> 
> View attachment 15797
> 
> 
> (We are pretty far south, not even in Jax, so deliveries originating from there are usually in the late afternoon ...)




It delivered.

First, it wasn't in a Walmart box, it was in a plain brown box with writing in huge letters,  DO NOT DROP - CONTAINS GLASS, but that's not the really funny thing.  Inside, instead of six 4-packs that look like this:





All the bottles had been removed from the cardboard holder, and wrapped up individually  Seriously, each one was so wrapped up, it could probably sustain a drop from 10 feet.

I unwrap, some go in the utility room "beverage shelf", several go into my fridge ... I do a count.  Hmmm, do it again, yep, it's only 23 bottles 

Hahahaha, since I got my last order of 30 (after the two casualties) for free, maybe I'll just suck this one up.

It looks to me like FedEx opened the original box, removed the one broken bottle, tossed all the original boxes, packaging, OEM holders, cleaned everything up and reboxed it.

Anyway, yay, good ginger beer!


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> It delivered.
> 
> First, it wasn't in a Walmart box, it was in a plain brown box with writing in huge letters,  DO NOT DROP - CONTAINS GLASS, but that's not the really funny thing.  Inside, instead of six 4-packs that look like this:
> 
> View attachment 15808
> 
> All the bottles had been removed from the cardboard holder, and wrapped up individually  Seriously, each one was so wrapped up, it could probably sustain a drop from 10 feet.
> 
> I unwrap, some go in the utility room "beverage shelf", several go into my fridge ... I do a count.  Hmmm, do it again, yep, it's only 23 bottles
> 
> Hahahaha, since I got my last order of 30 (after the two casualties) for free, maybe I'll just suck this one up.
> 
> It looks to me like FedEx opened the original box, removed the one broken bottle, tossed all the original boxes, packaging, OEM holders, cleaned everything up and reboxed it.
> 
> Anyway, yay, good ginger beer!



I love that stuff (the diet variety), though I only have been buying it by the bottle at a couple of candy stores that we wander into sometimes.


----------



## DT

I love a good ginger beer, but like to avoid the super sugary options (and some of them, holy hell, I don't think anyone needs a 12oz drink with 48g sugar ...)

If we are traveling and I'm in vaca-mode, I'll go with a Fever Tree (non-diet). Their low sugar are still pretty high and they're just not that tasty.  The two popular brands you see everywhere, Goslings and Barritts, their zero calorie vs. isn't very gingery, and kins of flat.  Tried most of them and Bundaberg seemed to be the only diet/low sugar version that had good carbonation, a nice ginger bite, it actually has a little sugar (25 calories / 5 grams), which is why it doesn't taste diet-y.

And that's 25/5 for a 375ml bottle too (the Fever Tree has 10g carbs and is only 200ml ...)

Anyway, that's my excessive ginger beer analysis


----------



## JayAgostino

JayAgostino said:


> I believe they had one of those stores in my childhood mall. I believe there's even a Sears store there? I'll have to check if it's still open...



I passed by it while driving to work. Sure enough, it's _still_ open!

This was just one of the photos I took. I'm keeping these "souvenirs" for when the store inevitably closes its doors.


----------



## DT

T has her ortho appointment today to get her mold for braces, she had her consultation last week, everyone gave it the thumbs up (great ortho here in town).  I guess I hadn't even considered how the process has been improved, but they basically get a good 3D model of your teeth, design and build the foundations, put those on a sort of transfer casting, and slip them right into place.  So it's about 25-30 minutes today, and an hour or so for the install.

... and just going to leave this here


----------



## JayAgostino

JayAgostino said:


> This was just one of the photos I took.



Here are the rest of them!


----------



## Herdfan

JayAgostino said:


> Here are the rest of them!
> 
> View attachment 15838




Does it seem odd to you to closeout air conditioners when we have at least 2 months of heat left?  Almost like they are going out of business.


----------



## JayAgostino

Herdfan said:


> Does it seem odd to you to closeout air conditioners when we have at least 2 months of heat left?



Yes, I assume they have a bunch of leftover inventory and aren't receiving any new shipments. Do they even have any distribution centers left?


----------



## JayAgostino

Herdfan said:


> Almost like they are going out of business.



Yeah, I don't know how they've managed to stick around for so long. They've been slowly going out of business for more than two decades now.

When I was about to leave the store, a lost family came through the entrance and were shocked to see that Sears still existed. One of the family members mentioned that they hadn't stepped foot in a Sears store for decades. That place is more of a tourist attraction now. I doubt they even have a single paying customer.


JayAgostino said:


> Do they even have any distribution centers left?



Google had the answer to my question. Apparently, this is the only one left!








						Kmart Distribution Center in Fairless Hills PA
					






					transformcoproperties.com
				




They even have their HQ up for sale!








						Sears in Hoffman Estates IL
					






					transformcoproperties.com


----------



## Herdfan

JayAgostino said:


> Yeah, I don't know how they've managed to stick around for so long. They've been slowly going out of business for more than two decades now.




The sad thing is they were Amazon before there was Amazon.  I remember getting the Sears catalog as a kid.  It had everything and we made our Christmas lists out of it.

Had someone in management seen online shopping coming, they would be in a great position today.


----------



## JayAgostino

Herdfan said:


> The sad thing is they were Amazon before there was Amazon.



Sears shares a part of its distribution center with Amazon. 


Herdfan said:


> Had someone in management seen online shopping coming, they would be in a great position today.



They did, but it was not enough: https://www.sears.com/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the farmers' market pretty early this morning, but they had already sold out of eggs by 8.30, they informed me; usually, I phone ahead, but - as I had planned to be in reasonably early, I hadn't thought that would be a problem.

Well, I have sufficient (organic, free range) eggs to see me through the coming week.

Anyway, I bought olives, (kalamata and anchovy stuffed olives), Mozzarella and semi-sundried tomatoes at the olive oil stall.

Organic vegetable stalls saw purchases of onions, new season's garlic, courgettes (zucchini), aubergines (eggplant), tomatoes, cucumbers, French beans, salad greens, and some Italian potatoes.  Plus parsley and coriander.

Lemons, pink grapefruit, oranges, cherries, apricots and nectarines were also purchased.

Bread was bought in the French bakery (I had phoned them yesterday), and cheeses in the cheesemonger's.

Two blues: Roquefort, and a new blue from Italy, called BirbaBlu, (a lovely blue that has been soaked in ale); the timeless classic Camembert Rustique; Carre de Brebis from Corsica; Ossau-Iraty, a cheese made from sheep's milk from the French Basque region, and another brand new (somewhat creamy cheese, from Italy) called El novaleson dji Fra Fulvio.

And, as it happens, I still have some splendid Cantal and Shropshire Red.

And I also treated myself to a few lamb (loin) chops from the meat stall (they were already out of chicken by 10.00 am); I have in mind a Greek recipe for them.


----------



## Deleted member 215

I just went on a 15-mile bike ride, including biking through Stanford University campus. And while there, I saw they were spraying oak trees with some kind of insecticide or whatever, and as I rode by I got sprayed with it, on my face and arms and everything. It evaporated very quickly. In either case, if I develop cancer, I know who I'm suing


----------



## Herdfan

What I'm doing tomorrow:


----------



## lizkat

Watching Cleveland (at home)  clean Detroit's clock in a 10-0 shutout that just wrapped up.    

Guardians just have heads above sea level ahead of he All Star break.   Will be quite a grind to a decent season finish...


----------



## ronntaylor

Finishing up watching my Yanks live up to their nickname: Bronx Bombers. Crushing Bosox 10-1 in the top of the 8th. Looks like another 3+ hour game. Nice to see hitting *and* pitching come together.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> Finishing up watching my Yanks live up to their nickname: Bronx Bombers. Crushing Bosox 10-1 in the top of the 8th. Looks like another 3+ hour game. Nice to see hitting *and* pitching come together.




Hah, guess the Yanks were more than getting even on what happened last night when it (finally) went 5-4 to Boston in 11 innings...   and things had got more than a little heated in the 9th between umpires and Yank mgr Boone, who was ejected.    Man he gets into some epic rants with the umps now and then.


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> Hah, guess the Yanks were more than getting even on what happened last night when it (finally) went 5-4 to Boston in 11 innings...   and things had got more than a little heated in the 9th between umpires and Yank mgr Boone, who was ejected.    Man he gets into some epic rants with the umps now and then.



The strike zone changes by the pitch. And it seems they were being stubborn and making calls to get back at Boone and other Yankees. My Yanks just spanked the Bosox 14-1!!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Early morning walk with Mrs AFB. Before it gets too hot. 
Other than that the activities will be in the house today. Until this evening when hopefully it’s cooler again. But judging by last night it won’t be much better.


----------



## Alli

I have a trip to Home Depot scheduled for today. That’s it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I have a trip to Home Depot scheduled for today. That’s it.



Enjoy. I’d rather stay at home on the weekends. Those places are bad enough in the week.


----------



## DT

Friends coming over, we're walking down the beach to a beachside restaurant to have some brunch, eat, drink, walk back on the beach, hang out at the homestead, relax, talk theater, tech, music, misc and whatnot


----------



## Citysnaps

Today I'm noodling a layout for a three display X-Plane flight simulator system. My space is somewhat limited but think I can squeeze it in. 

I'll probably have a smaller fourth display underneath and in front of the other three for instruments. That will allow the three displays to be uncluttered with a nice view of scenery. My iPad will handle a moving map showing the plane's location over the ground using various map and satellite views.   

Three displays will permit a more realistic and undistorted view with a reasonable viewing distance over s single display. Some people use five displays, but that would take too much room.  X-Plane is nice in its flexibility for handling multiple displays and setting their angles. It can can also correct fir bezel widths. 

Hopefully I'll be up and running in about a week if things go well.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Enjoy. I’d rather stay at home on the weekends. Those places are bad enough in the week.



Me too. We’d put in a pick-up order yesterday, but it wasn’t ready until late so we decided to go this morning. It wasn’t too bad.

I prefer doing everything during the week and leave the weekends to those who are busy working during the week. But for some reason my husband still thinks weekends are when you should go out.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Me too. We’d put in a pick-up order yesterday, but it wasn’t ready until late so we decided to go this morning. It wasn’t too bad.
> 
> I prefer doing everything during the week and leave the weekends to those who are busy working during the week. But for some reason my husband still thinks weekends are when you should go out.



Mrs AFB believes you should only ever go out if it opens early, you can be there when it opens and leave 10 minutes later.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Mrs AFB believes you should only ever go out if it opens early, you can be there when it opens and leave 10 minutes later.




My thing is knowing when a store will have stocked up its fresh produce and getting there before the best of it has been snagged by someone else...  

What I'm doing today though is waiting for the rain to quit.   Well that's what i WAS waiting for until realizing it's an on-and-off thing for the day.   Moving on to pick over the beach-read pile.  Maybe I should call that stacck of books the waterfall pile just for today.


----------



## Herdfan

The way I look at the Bog Box hardware stores (Lowe's, HD, Menard's) is that during the work day, they are mainly full of contractors and workers, who generally know what they need and are able to get it with little assistance.  

But during the evenings and weekends, they are full of DIY'ers who don't know what they want or need and end up taking advice from someone who generally doesn't have the knowledge to give proper advice.  And they are in every aisle and taking up every register.

Will only go on weekends if I can't finish what I am working on without the trip.  Then will try to go Sunday morning when the first open.


----------



## DT

At the moment?  Being absolutely astounded at this ...  

Guess who this is (or used to be) from MR and the post count should be a really good clue:


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> At the moment?  Being absolutely astounded at this ...
> 
> Guess who this is (or used to be) from MR and the post count should be a really good clue:
> 
> 
> View attachment 15954




Who? Who?


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Who? Who?



This ^. Spill dude!


----------



## DT

@quagmire or @AG_PhamD will know


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> My thing is knowing when a store will have stocked up its fresh produce and getting there before the best of it has been snagged by someone else...
> 
> What I'm doing today though is waiting for the rain to quit.   Well that's what i WAS waiting for until realizing it's an on-and-off thing for the day.   Moving on to pick over the beach-read pile.  Maybe I should call that stacck of books the waterfall pile just for today.



Rain? Go on. Rub it in. Our grass is more like straw.


----------



## JayAgostino

DT said:


> At the moment?  Being absolutely astounded at this ...
> 
> Guess who this is (or used to be) from MR and the post count should be a really good clue:
> 
> 
> View attachment 15954



*Feel the power!*​*

*


----------



## Eric

JayAgostino said:


> *Feel the power!*​*View attachment 15960*



Ding ding ding I think we have a winner.


----------



## quagmire

DT said:


> @quagmire or @AG_PhamD will know




So MR is going woke and cancelling members now? 

When will this end?


----------



## Cmaier

The mind reels wondering what happened


----------



## Eric

I was actually getting along pretty well with him over there in my little corner but never really followed his posts so not sure what all the hubbub is about.

In the end it's just a message board and those with online personas have never been an issue for me, some of them can actually be pretty fun.


----------



## AG_PhamD

DT said:


> @quagmire or @AG_PhamD will know




Let’s just say he posts relentlessly. 

How on earth did that happen?


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> The mind reels wondering what happened






AG_PhamD said:


> Let’s just say he posts relentlessly.
> 
> How on earth did that happen?





Hahaha, that's the thing that surprised me, that status is the result of the user requesting the account be closed down.

I was doing a "drive-by" on the forum feedback area, it's usually a bit of a chuckle, there was a recent post about the block/reaction issue (you still see reactions from blocked users), and I just read up the thread and RP had a quoted post where the original post was that cancelled user.  The guy with 15,000 posts a year, the guy who's up in everybody's business, the all knowing, all powerful, the loved-by-moderators, a user who's ego was stroked by posting over there, really decided to leave[?]

The mind boggles 

More concerning, where will I get my workout tips, delicious looking recipes?  How will I know about the latest car and pool care products?  What will I do about my investment strategies, Apple product purchasing decisions?


----------



## AG_PhamD

quagmire said:


> So MR is going woke and cancelling members now?
> 
> When will this end?




Is there a difference between “cancelled” and “banned”/“suspended”- the latter two suggesting admins forced the closure of his account… cancelled potentially suggesting he voluntarily resigned?


----------



## AG_PhamD

DT said:


> Hahaha, that's the thing that surprised me, that status is the result of the user requesting the account be closed down.
> 
> I was doing a "drive-by" on the forum feedback area, it's usually a bit of a chuckle, there was a recent post about the block/reaction issue (you still see reactions from blocked users), and I just read up the thread and RP had a quoted post where the original post was that cancelled user.  The guy with 15,000 posts a year, the guy who's up in everybody's business, the all knowing, all powerful, the loved-by-moderators, a user who's ego was stroked by posting over there, really decided to leave[?]
> 
> The mind boggles
> 
> More concerning, where will I get my workout tips, delicious looking recipes?  How will I know about the latest car and pool care products?  What will I do about my investment strategies, Apple product purchasing decisions?




Ahh, you’ve answered my question while I was typing it.

Maybe he realized he has a digital addiction and his police chief told him he either needs to get it under control and actually do his job or resign.

Most importantly, where does one get THE definitive diet advice?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just catching up on the news above. Very surprised he’s decided to delete his account. I’ve had him on ignore for a good while so won’t really miss much.


----------



## Hrafn

quagmire said:


> So MR is going woke and cancelling members now?
> 
> When will this end?



No, it's a "slink back under your bridge" thing.


----------



## Eric

Could be that somewhere there's a chance of someone found out (or was a chance of) who he was, this is why it is always the right of a user to disassociate from their site identity, as we do per policy. Board owners should all be GDPR compliant (which MR has always been good about) because people need to feel like their privacy and identity are protected.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Could be that somewhere there's a chance of someone found out (or was a chance of) who he was, this is why it is always the right of a user to disassociate from their site identity, as we do per policy. Board owners should all be GDPR compliant (which MR has always been good about) because people need to feel like their privacy and identity are protected.




So it WAS Steve Case all along.  always wondered.


----------



## fooferdoggie

almost got hit by a car. well not close but still the driver had a stopping and this is a busy path.


----------



## Alli

Wow! I’m exhausted from my relentless read-through of the last 2 pages of this thread.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

AG_PhamD said:


> Is there a difference between “cancelled” and “banned”/“suspended”- the latter two suggesting admins forced the closure of his account… cancelled potentially suggesting he voluntarily resigned?



As far as I am aware, "cancelled" means that you have chosen to close your own account and have thus requested that the staff facilitate your request by closing your account, whereas "suspended" or "banned" means that the staff of the site in question have banned you.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> almost got hit by a car. well not close but still the driver had a stopping and this is a busy path.




Fucking Tesla drivers ...   

Oh, maybe you were saved by FSD


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> At the moment?  Being absolutely astounded at this ...
> 
> Guess who this is (or used to be) from MR and the post count should be a really good clue:
> 
> 
> View attachment 15954



Curiouser and curiouser.

Won't deny that my - er - curiosity is piqued by this news.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, my jaw dropped to the floor as I was reading this news.....  Quite unexpected, indeed!


----------



## mollyc

well this is an interesting thread. not going to catch up on all 297 pages, but who knew the kinds of stuff you all discuss here.


----------



## bunnspecial

Welp, good riddance is all I can say. 

I'd be interested to know what happened. I have to admit that one of the things he always did that bothered me was how fiercely protective he was of his own identity(even though I think didn't you find one of his cars for sale at one point, @DT ?) but was free to always share what he knew or thought he knew about other forum members. Did he infact "dox" himself and need to make a run for it? Whatever the case, I never saw him contribute much of any value to any discussion and instead was  content to stifle it if he didn't like the way things were going.


----------



## Apple fanboy

bunnspecial said:


> Welp, good riddance is all I can say.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what happened. I have to admit that one of the things he always did that bothered me was how fiercely protective he was of his own identity(even though I think didn't you find one of his cars for sale at one point, @DT ?) but was free to always share what he knew or thought he knew about other forum members. Did he infact "dox" himself and need to make a run for it? Whatever the case, I never saw him contribute much of any value to any discussion and instead was  content to stifle it if he didn't like the way things were going.



His comments were downright rude at times. He ruined the car thread over there for example. I put him on ignore after he told me I was too stupid to understand how EV’s work. 
Could never understand how he never had any issues with the mods. 

Here I’m lying in bed at 29 degrees. My fan is not cutting it. So glad this extreme heat will be over tomorrow.


----------



## DT

Oh man, hot sleeping is the worst, especially since we use a ton of covers/comforters/blankets, you know, to keep the monsters from getting us.

At night we set the AC to ICE AGE.


----------



## Herdfan

mollyc said:


> well this is an interesting thread. not going to catch up on all 297 pages, but who knew the kinds of stuff you all discuss here.




It varies.  For example, I have no idea who they are talking about at MR.  None.

But there are some other tangents on here I have been part of.  So it comes and goes.


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Oh man, hot sleeping is the worst, especially since we use a ton of covers/comforters/blankets, you know, to keep the monsters from getting us.
> 
> At night we set the AC to ICE AGE.




Yeah, I have a cold-start kit on my A/C so I can run it all year round.  But we just got new windows, so opening one a crack will be easier this winter.

One year for Christmas, my mom ordered us a custom comforter.  One side (not mine ) had like 20-25% more down than the other side.  Wife is used to it now and sometimes I will get up and SHE has kicked the air down.   Probably because we can't run the ceiling fan anymore because the 22lb cat is afraid of it and hides under the bed (although it will get turned on if the two of them are making too much noise fight and ripping and the fan stops it. ).


----------



## DT

Holy shit, the weather is off the chain around here, we were down at our local pizza joint, got done, like "umm, let's drink up, pay, get out of here ...", ran for it, the rain barely caught us, but goddam, the lightning is nuts, it's rattling the house!

Ever seen the Spielberg War of the Worlds?  Black clouds, purple skies, aliens riding down the lighting?  I'm pretty much ready for the tripods to rise out of ground ...


----------



## DT

@Herdfan

The wife's folks didn't have AC up in Pittsburg, we would go up at pretty strategic times, avoiding the heat, in winter, they had an electric furnace, so it was pretty nice.

When the little G arrived, we of course took her up to the Grandparents, poor thing, we went up one summer, they were running fans, but I woke up, miserable in the middle of the night, our baby was hot, so I said f*** this, talked to the BIL, for Christmas (though it was a bit later), we paid for a full AC install,  present to them, a present to us


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> @Herdfan
> 
> The wife's folks didn't have AC up in Pittsburg, we would go up at pretty strategic times, avoiding the heat, in winter, they had an electric furnace, so it was pretty nice.
> 
> When the little G arrived, we of course took her up to the Grandparents, poor thing, we went up one summer, they were running fans, but I woke up, miserable in the middle of the night, our baby was hot, so I said f*** this, talked to the BIL, for Christmas (though it was a bit later), we paid for a full AC install,  present to them, a present to us




Plenty of people in the highland areas (Beckley, Oak Hill, Summersville) don't have A/C.  They say there is always a breeze.  Ha!  No thanks.

That was very nice of you.  I had a window A/C at the MIL's old house that we used in our bedroom when we stayed there.   She had a weird house.  You could open the window in the middle of winter (Indianapolis, so cold), but cold air wouldn't come in.  We had to pull it in with a fan.  I think it was her cheap ass cookie cutter tract house that didn't have return air vents in each room or vented doors, so the cold air couldn't come in because there was no room for it.

 Now that she moved, we stay in a hotel.


----------



## AG_PhamD

Apple fanboy said:


> His comments were downright rude at times. He ruined the car thread over there for example. I put him on ignore after he told me I was too stupid to understand how EV’s work.
> Could never understand how he never had any issues with the mods.
> 
> Here I’m lying in bed at 29 degrees. My fan is not cutting it. So glad this extreme heat will be over tomorrow.




Yeah I would say he ruined the car thread and pretty much the entirety of the community section. 

I don’t think I’ve ever banned anyone, even with people I totally disagree with and even often those who are not able to have a civilized discussion. I think being able to express topics for conflicting viewpoints is what adds value to discussion. But he is the one of the closest I’ve come to hitting ignore- not because of his views or attitude, but rather because he was like a spam bot. Countless, often uniformed posts (I think one time I did the math and it was near 20), and whenever I or most others challenged his ideas with a well reasoned argument he would just ignore the points and continue along the same lines. 



bunnspecial said:


> Welp, good riddance is all I can say.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what happened. I have to admit that one of the things he always did that bothered me was how fiercely protective he was of his own identity(even though I think didn't you find one of his cars for sale at one point, @DT ?) but was free to always share what he knew or thought he knew about other forum members. Did he infact "dox" himself and need to make a run for it? Whatever the case, I never saw him contribute much of any value to any discussion and instead was  content to stifle it if he didn't like the way things were going.




Bunn, good to see you my friend. I too am curious. I’m surprised you of all people don’t have the inside scoop. 

One thing that always baffled me was how he claimed to be a cop but seemed to have little insight into being one. At least on one occasion I specifically asked him (in a discussion he was involved in) about something related to police protocol or training or something, and of course nada in the relevant response department. 

I’m also curious how he afforded to buy a new car every five minutes. Maybe he’s a cop that just racks up endless hours of OT doing traffic duty while living at home. Or a decent inheretence to blow on a fleet of relatively mediocre cars. At one point he started claiming his wife is a cardiologist, not to say a cop-physician relationship isn’t possible but usually women seek men with at least similar or better education levels and/or incomes. Not to says it’s not possible. And Most people I know well into the 6 figure range, my wife and I included, don’t seem to spend the our money the way he chooses. I recall a car picture with his house in the background that didn’t exactly scream $300k+/yr cardiologist salary- more like a dated early 90’s solid middle class cookie cutter home with dirty, tacky vinyl siding. And I assume he’s not living in a place like Greenwich, Connecticut where a house like that is $1.5m+. 

So many questions. So few answers. I’m perfectly fine moving on.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

AG_PhamD said:


> Yeah I would say he ruined the car thread and pretty much the entirety of the community section.
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever banned anyone, even with people I totally disagree with and even often those who are not able to have a civilized discussion. I think being able to express topics for conflicting viewpoints is what adds value to discussion. But he is the one of the closest I’ve come to hitting ignore- not because of his views or attitude, but rather because he was like a spam bot. Countless, often uniformed posts (I think one time I did the math and it was near 20), and whenever I or most others challenged his ideas with a well reasoned argument he would just ignore the points and continue along the same lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Bunn, good to see you my friend. I too am curious. I’m surprised you of all people don’t have the inside scoop.
> 
> One thing that always baffled me was how he claimed to be a cop but seemed to have little insight into being one. At least on one occasion I specifically asked him (in a discussion he was involved in) about something related to police protocol or training or something, and of course nada in the relevant response department.
> 
> I’m also curious how he afforded to buy a new car every five minutes. Maybe he’s a cop that just racks up endless hours of OT doing traffic duty while living at home. Or a decent inheretence to blow on a fleet of relatively mediocre cars. At one point he started claiming his wife is a cardiologist, not to say a cop-physician relationship isn’t possible but usually women seek men with at least similar or better education levels and/or incomes. Not to says it’s not possible. And Most people I know well into the 6 figure range, my wife and I included, don’t seem to spend the our money the way he chooses. I recall a car picture with his house in the background that didn’t exactly scream $300k+/yr cardiologist salary- more like a dated early 90’s solid middle class cookie cutter home with dirty, tacky vinyl siding. And I assume he’s not living in a place like Greenwich, Connecticut where a house like that is $1.5m+.
> 
> So many questions. So few answers. I’m perfectly fine moving on.



Just an aside, or comment, or observation, on women (especially modern women with a good education, income, professional status) seeking "at least similar or better education levels" as (their) partners.

Yes and no.

It just so happens (circumstances, choices, intellectual interests, preferences, including political preferences - whatever about my male friends, none of my female friends are 'conservative') that my closest female friends - my own personal social circle (which is anecdotal, not definitive, I know) are all women who are either Ph.Ds or medical doctors.

Yes, some have married men of an equivalent social status, but, a surprising number - possibly because the woman would be regarded as the person in the partnership with the "higher", usually permanent, or more regular, income, - have not, and these are all happy, solid and stable relationships, with mutual respect a feature of these relationships; perhaps, this is a situation that may be more prevalent in Europe.

Re RP, I don't care what he chose to spend his purported income on, - that is his business - or what that may have said about him within the social and cultural constraints and understanding of society in the US.

However, his uninformed and judgmental and intrusive presence on threads was a source of persistent annoyance to virtually everyone else, and that was what I deeply disliked about his online persona.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

DT said:


> At the moment? Being absolutely astounded at this ...
> 
> Guess who this is (or used to be) from MR and the post count should be a really good clue:
> 
> 
> View attachment 15954




He’s left MR? Wow that’s a shock, he’s one of the most prolific posters there and I must admit I hadn’t noticed until I stumbled across this.


----------



## DT

Well, remember who I said was who way back when?  Imagine that, they're back, after that other thing   Honestly, I've said all I'm going to, this isn't that other place, I'm here to hang out and enjoy


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> Well, remember who I said was who way back when?  Imagine that, they're back, after that other thing   Honestly, I've said all I'm going to, this isn't that other place, I'm here to hang out and enjoy



No, to be quite honest, I don't know "who (you said) was who".

I daresay that those who can decipher this code know to whom you refer, but, unfortunately, the rest of us must continue to remain in a state of benighted and blessed ignorance.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Oh man, hot sleeping is the worst, especially since we use a ton of covers/comforters/blankets, you know, to keep the monsters from getting us.
> 
> At night we set the AC to ICE AGE.



It’s much cooler today. But the covers haven’t had a look in for days.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I think I just worked out what RP did for a living. Valet parking attendant. 
That’s where he took all the pictures of the cars! 

Talking of cars I passed a garage on my lunchtime walk. It’s the sort of rough and ready place you’d only take cars that were not much better than junkers. 
Really surprised to see a relatively newish Porsche being worked on there.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

bunnspecial said:


> Welp, good riddance is all I can say.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what happened. I have to admit that one of the things he always did that bothered me was how fiercely protective he was of his own identity(even though I think didn't you find one of his cars for sale at one point, @DT ?) but was free to always share what he knew or thought he knew about other forum members. Did he infact "dox" himself and need to make a run for it? Whatever the case, I never saw him contribute much of any value to any discussion and instead was content to stifle it if he didn't like the way things were going.




That was something that crossed my mind too. I clashed with him occasionally there but nothing too serious. I always got a bit of a bad vibe though in regards to his sometimes unnecessary bragging about his car collection and immense disposable income. Often wondered whether it was true or not. I do remember a guy from a totally different forum discussing cars who was found out for living an online persona that was far from reality. He took photo’s of cars and items that didn’t belong to him but pretended they did. Back then a reverse image search caught him out but I kind of felt sorry for him. It takes all sorts though lol.


----------



## Cmaier

Well I never really ran into him at the other place, but he’s a member here and here everyone gets a fresh start.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Cmaier said:


> Well I never really ran into him at the other place, but he’s a member here and here everyone gets a fresh start.




If he is, then absolutely 
Are you sure though? He openly said he had no interest in ever checking this place out. Maybe I’ve missed his presence here though. Whatever though, it’s a more friendly environment here and we don’t have to be scared to share our opinions.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cmaier said:


> Well I never really ran into him at the other place, but he’s a member here and here everyone gets a fresh start.



Are you serious?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> If he is, then absolutely
> Are you sure though? He openly said he had no interest in ever checking this place out. Maybe I’ve missed his presence here though. Whatever though, it’s a more friendly environment here and we don’t have to be scared to share our opinions.



Fair enough.  

This is a decent approach to take.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Didn’t he quite and call the internet police on @Eric 
I think they gave him 10 years hard labour.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Cmaier said:


> Well I never really ran into him at the other place, but he’s a member here and here everyone gets a fresh start.



Okay, a fresh start is one thing (and yes, cue applause).

However: And this very matter was discussed on these threads at the time as @Eric, @Alli and others may well recall.

If he has indeed become a member of TA, I will request that mods here (yes, I know full well that the site is supposed to be lightly moderated and all of that) come down very hard on any irresponsible and outrageous nonsense such as the (former) RP pulled on MR when he announced the death of Zenithal (who, of course, and needless to say, hadn't actually died, as I discovered when he - that is, Zenithal - subsequently PMed me) and failed to either apologise, or clarify what he had written, or substantiate what he had written or withdraw what he had written, and where the mods on MR - quite disgracefully, to my mind - failed, or refused, to take any action.


----------



## Citysnaps

Sitting at home patiently waiting for a Studio Display delivery from FedEx.


----------



## mollyc

working on finishing up materials for a photo course.....getting started and getting finished are always the worst bits; the middle few days are the easiest.

earlier I did some weeding and general gardening. bought some new to me spray called liquid fence to try to keep the deer away. neighborhood gardeners in my town say that it's helped considerably, but my town is quite over-run with deer. the county will cull, but not the town, so i am pretty sure all the deer know just to hang out in town now.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> working on finishing up materials for a photo course.....getting started and getting finished are always the worst bits; the middle few days are the easiest.
> 
> earlier I did some weeding and general gardening. bought some new to me spray called liquid fence to try to keep the deer away. neighborhood gardeners in my town say that it's helped considerably, but my town is quite over-run with deer. the county will cull, but not the town, so i am pretty sure all the deer know just to hang out in town now.



I rarely see the deer around here. They keep themselves to themselves in the woods.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> It’s much cooler today. But the covers haven’t had a look in for days.




In the mountains here the heat has been nothing like what the UK, Europe and a lot of hot spots in the USA have been enduring, but it has been warm enough to dispense with bedcovers and to keep the windows open all night, not something one can always do here as it sometimes dips down to around 45ºF in the wee hours.  Not this week!   Still,  the highest it has got here so far in the daytime is around 84F /  28C.

Anyway I swore I'd not complain about heat after the wrap of last year's wild winter, so I've been collecting cartoons to laugh at instead on the really hot afternoons...  while sipping iced tea or gaspacho.


​


----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> I rarely see the deer around here. They keep themselves to themselves in the woods.



deer are voracious here. our town is bisected by a trail that used to be a rail line, so lots of natural habitat for them to live and graze, and much of our town is wooded. and again, since the town won't cull, our population is too high for the housing density, so the deer tend to much on all the pretty ornamentals. :/ 

i grew up in the actual country on 11 acres and never remember having much issue with deer eating our plants. they had normal deer food there.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> deer are voracious here. our town is bisected by a trail that used to be a rail line, so lots of natural habitat for them to live and graze, and much of our town is wooded. and again, since the town won't cull, our population is too high for the housing density, so the deer tend to much on all the pretty ornamentals. :/
> 
> i grew up in the actual country on 11 acres and never remember having much issue with deer eating our plants. they had normal deer food there.



We all have deer food. It’s the cost of petrol driving prices up!


----------



## AG_PhamD

Scepticalscribe said:


> Just an aside, or comment, or observation, on women (especially modern women with a good education, income, professional status) seeking "at least similar or better education levels" as (their) partners.
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> It just so happens (circumstances, choices, intellectual interests, preferences, including political preferences - whatever about my male friends, none of my female friends are 'conservative') that my closest female friends - my own personal social circle (which is anecdotal, not definitive, I know) are all women who are either Ph.Ds or medical doctors.
> 
> Yes, some have married men of an equivalent social status, but, a surprising number - possibly because the woman would be regarded as the person in the partnership with the "higher", usually permanent, or more regular, income, - have not, and these are all happy, solid and stable relationships, with mutual respect a feature of these relationships; perhaps, this is a situation that may be more prevalent in Europe.
> 
> Re RP, I don't care what he chose to spend his purported income on, - that is his business - or what that may have said about him within the social and cultural constraints and understanding of society in the US.
> 
> However, his uninformed and judgmental and intrusive presence on threads was a source of persistent annoyance to virtually everyone else, and that was what I deeply disliked about his online persona.




I don’t really disagree with your assessment, especially within the context of very highly educated women- and the fact women are generally out performing men, at least here in the US. By “conservative”, if you’re speaking politically, I’m not sure that has anything to do with it, but there are certainly a lot of men out there who feel they need to be the primary breadwinner. My wife and I have friend group across the political spectrum, most probably agnostic or moderate or on and left, with a lesser number on the right- most on the center right. Politics isn’t really a frequent topic of discussion. 

I met my now wife when I was 21, she was 20. I was starting my PharmD program, she was still working on her undergrad. She ended up getting her MD, just finishing up her cardiology speciality not too long ago. I spent a couple years getting some advanced qualifications. I effectively was the primary breadwinner for many years since her education took so many years. Because I work my regular day job at the hospital and own a small portion of a side business, we currently are in the same ballpark salary. Thankfully my side biz has done quite well, but if it went under I would be early substantially less, Eventually she will likely be out earning me by a decent margin, and I have no issue with that. My mom is an orthopedic surgeon and I would imagine for some time out earned by father who has his masters in finance but spent a lot of his career on Wall Street. My sisters BF of 6+ years has a high level programming job at a major tech company, but probably makes quite a bit less than my sister who is a surgeon. My cousin is very successful in a biomedical marketing job but is married to her middle school BF who was a welder, now a  stay at home dad. 

So it’s not an impossibility and there are certainly more and more cases of  women working successful jobs while husbands either take lesser jobs or no jobs in order to have more time with children. 

It would be interesting know how how, on average, women feel about men earning less or with less of an education versus men not being the “traditional” primary breadwinner and/or having substantially less academic achievement. Both consciously and subconsciously. 

For me I don’t have a problem earning less than my wife, but I wouldn’t necessarily be attracted to someone without a certain level of intellectual interest and passion, usually reflected in a academic and occupational attainment. But as I’ve said, such relationships such as a cardiologist wife and coo husband are not impossible or unheard of, just not the most common. I typically observe marriages/relationships with markedly more successful wives typically involve those with very longstanding relationships (ie high school sweethearts). 

Traditionally, most people would meet their spouse at the same college. People who go to the same school typically have similar academic performance In recent times this has changed due to online dating, so again we’ll probably see this reflected in more diverse relationships.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I’d be very happy if Mrs AFB earned more than me. 
But then I’d be very happy if she earned anything. Living on one wage is tough.


----------



## Herdfan

Cmaier said:


> Well I never really ran into him at the other place, but he’s a member here and here everyone gets a fresh start.




Really?  

I do think I have figured out who though.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> I rarely see the deer around here. They keep themselves to themselves in the woods.




So you can have flowers.  Nice.


----------



## Alli

My husband and I are spending today being depressed. They came and worked on the pool yesterday and everything looked great until 5:30 this morning. Apparently there is a spring flowing right into the pool with no apparent way to block it.


----------



## mollyc

Alli said:


> My husband and I are spending today being depressed. They came and worked on the pool yesterday and everything looked great until 5:30 this morning. Apparently there is a spring flowing right into the pool with no apparent way to block it.View attachment 16104



in to the pool, or out of the pool? either way sorry for the setback


----------



## Alli

mollyc said:


> in to the pool, or out of the pool? either way sorry for the setback



Into. When they had the old liner out yesterday, there were several spots where you could see the fresh groundwater flowing in. I wish we could just divert it _into_ the liner!


----------



## DT

Oh geez, so water is flowing in from underground, behind the liner and sort of floating/detaching it from the ground[?]

On the upside, maybe it's a magical spring like the Fountain of Youth, take a big drink, tell us how you feel.


----------



## shadow puppet

I'm researching window AC units (my first one ever) and I'm fairly certain this is the one I will go with.  Not as cheap as some & definitely not on clearance.  Most of the reviews are very good.  It's more environmentally friendly & can run using an app on your phone.  Although it works with Alexa & Google Home, it does not currently work with HomeKit.  But I don't even have HomeKit in my ancient 1947 home, haha. 

I was a bit worried about the upward vents but found a video showing it in action (I have the very same room darkening blind) & it works fine.  It kind of looks like Apple designed it.

It's by Windmill.  Since it weighs 60lbs, I'd hire TaskRabbit to install it.


----------



## Herdfan

Taking a break for a while.  See you all later.


----------



## DT

shadow puppet said:


> I'm researching window AC units (my first one ever) and I'm fairly certain this is the one I will go with.  Not as cheap as some & definitely not on clearance.  Most of the reviews are very good.  It's more environmentally friendly & can run using an app on your phone.




Slick!



Herdfan said:


> Taking a break for a while.  See you all later.




Stick around and hang out in the "other" areas   I get it, the grinding from political discussions can be debilitating.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Sat in a departure lounge at Bristol airport about to depart for Mallorca.


----------



## mollyc

my kids have their last summer swim meet this morning (unless my son manages to drop three seconds in one of his events, then one more for home next week; but unlikely for him) and then the swim banquet tonight. going to be close to 100° today so otherwise trying to stay indoors.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Sat in a departure lounge at Bristol airport about to depart for Mallorca.



Hope there weren’t too many delays. Birmingham airport is a nightmare of late.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Oh geez, so water is flowing in from underground, behind the liner and sort of floating/detaching it from the ground[?]



Exactly that. It’s almost like someone dug a well, then decided to build a pool over it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> Hope there weren’t too many delays. Birmingham airport is a nightmare of late.




It was all clear but we did fast track. The general security and check in queues did not look fun at all. The only delay we had was circling an extra 10 mins while Palma airport decided what runway they were anted us to use lol. The Spanish airport staff are a lot more friendly than the English too


----------



## fischersd

Alli said:


> Exactly that. It’s almost like someone dug a well, then decided to build a pool over it.



I remember watching a reno show on TV years ago - they were building a house in New England that the basement was below the water table - rather than installing sub pumps, they poured the foundation with concrete that could withstand 4500 PSI of water pressure (so, permanently waterproof - barring, of course, if you had actual water flow, which would erode the foundation over years).

I know - expensive, but something that your contractor could maybe look into?


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It was all clear but we did fast track. The general security and check in queues did not look fun at all. The only delay we had was circling an extra 10 mins while Palma airport decided what runway they were anted us to use lol. The Spanish airport staff are a lot more friendly than the English too



Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## JayAgostino

shadow puppet said:


> I'm researching window AC units (my first one ever) and I'm fairly certain this is the one I will go with.  Not as cheap as some & definitely not on clearance.  Most of the reviews are very good.  It's more environmentally friendly & can run using an app on your phone.  Although it works with Alexa & Google Home, it does not currently work with HomeKit.  But I don't even have HomeKit in my ancient 1947 home, haha.
> 
> I was a bit worried about the upward vents but found a video showing it in action (I have the very same room darkening blind) & it works fine.  It kind of looks like Apple designed it.
> 
> It's by Windmill.  Since it weighs 60lbs, I'd hire TaskRabbit to install it.
> 
> View attachment 16116
> 
> View attachment 16117



I feel guilty sitting here with central air conditioning... 


Herdfan said:


> Taking a break for a while.  See you all later.



_Nooooo! Come back!_


----------



## fischersd

We took our French Bulldog Zoey to the surgeon yesterday for respiratory surgery.  Fixing nostrils, opening the nasal airways, removing tonsils, shortening the soft pallet (it's extra long in these breeds and prone to causing issues), inspection of the trachea and clearing of any inflammatory growths there if required (luckily there weren't the latter as they could grow back once they're there).  Surgery went well, we get to pick her up today.  Recovery does take awhile though - reduced activity for 4 weeks. 

An easy to read article on why they need this here:



			A Breath of Fresh Air: Why Soft Palate Surgery for Bulldog Breeds is Necessary | PetMD
		


...but, why I did it?  Quality of life.  Allowing her to breathe better means she won't be winded from our walks.  Frenchies also have a hard time with the extremes of temperature.  Dogs can only cool themselves with air passing over their tongues - so, more air = better cooling.  The extended soft pallet also caused mucus plugs on a regular basis - which would cause her to gag and often vomit to clear it.  This should eliminate that entirely.  Better breathing will also extend her lifespan, as her heart won't have to work so hard to deliver oxygen.

The soft pallet surgery is only $700-$900 in the US, but up here, for everything I've done?  $5300 - and, yes, that hurts.    Really didn't seem to have any choice.

Edit:  A good image of the nostril surgery results I found online (hoping Zoey's looks this good after they've healed):


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the farmers' market and treated myself to eggs (free range, organic, they had been put aside for me by the German woman who runs the stall, who also has hens, hence, these are her own eggs, collected by hand on the morning of market-day), tomatoes, chives, parsley, basil, garlic, French beans, and salad greens (all her own).

Other vegetables - carrots, celery, cucumber, onions, aubergines, courgettes, peppers, potatoes - I already have.

Oranges, lemons and grapefruit were also bought.

I bought cheese in the cheesemonger's, - described in the cheese thread, - and some belly of pork (which I had ordered in advance yesterday, by phone, as the stall doesn't always have it on display, free range, ethically reared etc), and a few chicken (free range, organic) chicken thighs, skin and bone attached, from the organic meat stall.

Bread (also ordered in advance, in fact, they had asked me last week whether they should simply put some aside this week) from the French bakery, - rye bread and a baguette - and they kindly repeated that request today, which means that i already know that bread will be put aside for me next week.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Gardening this morning. Not much this afternoon. The gardening has taken it out of me. Feel like I need a nap.


----------



## Citysnaps

Today I'll be learning how to design and better setup custom icons for my 32 button Stream Deck control panel. 

Most of the buttons will be used to control different "camera" views/orientations in X-Plane that are normally invoked with keyboard hot-keys (which are hard/stressful to find and invoke while flying). A few buttons will be dedicated to program control; pause, run, settings, screen brightness, etc.  

Each button has its own mini color LCD screen that's programmable and can invoke different kinds of actions to control when pressed. It's a pretty neat device and can be used in lots of applications.


----------



## Alli

First day back home after a fantastic weekend. I’ll only bore you with a few photos. I was so tired yesterday that I was asleep before the plane even pulled away from the gate and slept until we landed. We were both asleep by 9 last night.



First photo is with my classmate Rabia. Second is a former student (who got his Ph.D. several years ago) whose mother got her BS at the same graduation, and 3rd is just me.


----------



## Clix Pix

Congratulations, Doctor Alli!   Get that diploma framed and hang it on a wall!        Did you do all of the coursework online or were you on campus for some of it?   A friend is working on a master's and while most of the courses are online there is a requirement that students spend at least a week on campus as well.....  She lives in Georgia and the school is in either Massachusetts or Rhode Island, I think.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Congratulations, Doctor Alli!   Get that diploma framed and hang it on a wall!        Did you do all of the coursework online or were you on campus for some of it?   A friend is working on a master's and while most of the courses are online there is a requirement that students spend at least a week on campus as well.....  She lives in Georgia and the school is in either Massachusetts or Rhode Island, I think.



The diploma has been framed and on my wall for months. I actually finished back in December. In addition to the online coursework, there were two residencies that were mandatory. It was the only real opportunity to meet the faculty and classmates.


----------



## lizkat

Today just totally rebelling at all the news briefings in my mailbox.   Continuing a longstanding online discussion with a friend about whether Kansas City pitcher Zack Greinke is a young doppelganger of the late actor John Spencer (who played Leo McGarry on West Wing).   You decide.   Of course this is more important than climate change mitigation and the politics of getting the US economy back on track.

​​​


----------



## Clix Pix

Right, Alli, I remember your completing the degree back in December.....now you've come full-circle with the actual graduation ceremony, too! 

I need to ask my friend how things are going in her program and it may be that she did have to spend more time on campus than I'd earlier mentioned.   Right in the middle of all of it she and her husband moved from Virginia to Georgia, so that was a bit of an interruption for a brief time, too.  I think she is close to completing the degree now, though.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> First day back home after a fantastic weekend. I’ll only bore you with a few photos. I was so tired yesterday that I was asleep before the plane even pulled away from the gate and slept until we landed. We were both asleep by 9 last night.
> 
> View attachment 16328View attachment 16329View attachment 16330
> 
> First photo is with my classmate Rabia. Second is a former student (who got his Ph.D. several years ago) whose mother got her BS at the same graduation, and 3rd is just me.



Wonderful to see these pictures - thanks for sharing them with us - and congrats, Dr Alli.  

Brilliant, bravo, and very well done.  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## DT

Trying to get my head and my a** wired together after being gone for a week, and coming home to a week of non-stop action and chaos ...

Today was the braces install for the little G


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> First day back home after a fantastic weekend. I’ll only bore you with a few photos. I was so tired yesterday that I was asleep before the plane even pulled away from the gate and slept until we landed. We were both asleep by 9 last night.
> 
> View attachment 16328View attachment 16329View attachment 16330
> 
> First photo is with my classmate Rabia. Second is a former student (who got his Ph.D. several years ago) whose mother got her BS at the same graduation, and 3rd is just me.



Wow congratulations, you've earned the right to correct me for my disdain over the Oxford comma any time. Seriously, this is just awesome!


----------



## shadow puppet

JayAgostino said:


> I feel guilty sitting here with central air conditioning...



I hate all of you with central air!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Windmill AC was installed yesterday and it feels wonderful!  
(please ignore the ancient 1940's-I've-seen-better-days window) 

Mattie, the cool air blissed out Labrador kid, approves!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> The diploma has been framed and on my wall for months. I actually finished back in December. In addition to the online coursework, there were two residencies that were mandatory. It was the only real opportunity to meet the faculty and classmates.



Congratulations. I have my first aid certificate and 15 meter swimming certificate on my wall. 
Somehow I missed out on the rest of my education, yet I’m still the fountain of all knowledge at work. No wonder I spend the evenings catching up on more work which is what I’ll be starting shortly


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Congratulations. I have my first aid certificate and 15 meter swimming certificate on my wall.
> Somehow I missed out on the rest of my education, yet I’m still the fountain of all knowledge at work. No wonder I spend the evenings catching up on more work which is what I’ll be starting shortly



That’s my husband. He used to bring piles of stuff home and spend hours online doing research. Then his co-workers would ask how he knew X, Y, and Z. He would explain he researched it at home, and they would be shocked that he used his personal time for work!


----------



## Deleted member 215

Celebrating my 24th birthday 

That is, going out to a restaurant with some close friends this evening. Tomorrow I leave for Lake Tahoe


----------



## Eric

TBL said:


> Celebrating my 24th birthday
> 
> That is, going out to a restaurant with some close friends this evening. Tomorrow I leave for Lake Tahoe



Happy birthday dude! Great time to head up to Tahoe, enjoy yourself.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

TBL said:


> Celebrating my 24th birthday
> 
> That is, going out to a restaurant with some close friends this evening. Tomorrow I leave for Lake Tahoe



What a great age, happy Birthday and enjoy! 

I celebrated my 40th a few days ago and it’s scary how quickly the time goes


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> Celebrating my 24th birthday
> 
> That is, going out to a restaurant with some close friends this evening. Tomorrow I leave for Lake Tahoe




Excellent!  I saw your birthday notification on the site just now:





Have fun, eat and drink up, and safe travels.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> That’s my husband. He used to bring piles of stuff home and spend hours online doing research. Then his co-workers would ask how he knew X, Y, and Z. He would explain he researched it at home, and they would be shocked that he used his personal time for work!



Sometimes I think it’s just the people I work with are just a bit thick/lazy/stupid! 
We had someone pass their probation today. She commented to her line manager how many interruptions she gets all day from people that don’t know how to do their own jobs and the firm seems to rely on a small handful of people to get the work done.


----------



## Apple fanboy

TBL said:


> Celebrating my 24th birthday
> 
> That is, going out to a restaurant with some close friends this evening. Tomorrow I leave for Lake Tahoe



Enjoy your birthday. Just one more year and you can get cheaper car insurance.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Mt tabor in the middle of portland an extent volcano. always a fun ride. they have painted Piano around portland for people to play and here is one. Plus band down below. this used to hold a lot of the drinking water but not anymore. A full video of the ride too.


----------



## Alli

TBL said:


> Celebrating my 24th birthday
> 
> That is, going out to a restaurant with some close friends this evening. Tomorrow I leave for Lake Tahoe



Happy birthday, and have a great trip!


----------



## Apple fanboy

A day off. So after collecting some bird seed for Mrs AFB, my repeat Perscriptions it will most likely be some gardening. Mostly I’m just off as I didn’t want Mrs AFB to be on her own today.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> A day off. So after collecting some bird seed




No matter how much bird seed I plant, I have yet to grow a bird.


----------



## mollyc

We are just back from a week's worth of college tours for my daughter (and I think my son got a bit out of it also, but he's only 14). We did 8 schools in seven days and drove over a thousand miles I think. It was exhausting, having essentially four adults in one room and sizeable drives every day. But I hope both kids learned something(s) and it was fun to visit some new cities along the way.

Am now enjoying a well deserved shot of rum while the dog sleeps off her boarding hangover.  It will probably take the dog longer to recover than the rest of us.


----------



## Herdfan

mollyc said:


> We are just back from a week's worth of college tours for my daughter (and I think my son got a bit out of it also, but he's only 14). We did 8 schools in seven days and drove over a thousand miles I think.




What schools did you tour?

When we did that many years ago, Auburn had the prettiest campus and UK had the best food.


----------



## mollyc

Herdfan said:


> What schools did you tour?
> 
> When we did that many years ago, Auburn had the prettiest campus and UK had the best food.




North Carolina State University
Duke
University of North Carolina
University of Tennessee
Vanderbilt
University of Kentucky
Virginia Tech (my husband did undergrad there)
University of Virginia (my husband did his MBA there)


----------



## Herdfan

mollyc said:


> North Carolina State University
> Duke
> University of North Carolina
> University of Tennessee
> Vanderbilt
> University of Kentucky
> Virginia Tech (my husband did undergrad there)
> University of Virginia (my husband did his MBA there)




Friends don't let their friend's kids go to Duke.  

Just sayin' 

Does VT have A/C in the dorms yet?  That marked them off my list 40 years ago and they were still working on it when my daughter considered them in '17.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Friends don't let their friend's kids go to Duke.




Hah yeah...  and I sure buy that for my own reasons,  long ago though they may have been established.  Some ol' guy who was then dean of the med school admissions informed me that Duke figured they "owed it to the community" to provide doctors "of the longest possible period of productivity"  and so at the age of 31 I was...  oh very qualified by all accounts but apparently well past their buy-by date, and being a female applicant (in the 1970s) was not really a plus either in some med schools back then.   I'd like to believe things have really changed since then, and I know they have at some schools, but as far as Duke goes, I dunno.   That guy seemed to epitomize stuckness... and so one could wonder how that filtered out into the academic side of the school including the selected body of applicants.


----------



## mollyc

Herdfan said:


> Friends don't let their friend's kids go to Duke.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Does VT have A/C in the dorms yet?  That marked them off my list 40 years ago and they were still working on it when my daughter considered them in '17.



We didn't get to go into the dorms at VT...but we have a lot of younger friends who are attending currently or recently graduated and I've never heard comments about the AC....even my husband, who graduated in 89 has never mentioned that...my husband led our "self guided" tour yesterday and half of his comments were literally that "that building wasn't here when I was" so there has been a lot of building and renovation done in the intervening 30+ years.

My husband and son also hate Duke...my daughter seemed to like it...and in the end even my husband said it was a pretty campus (my son got a shirt at UNC that says "Duke Sucketh" if that gives you any indication from him). The food staff gave us a tour of a dining hall and offered us free ice cream! I think she will want to go back for a real tour; we had a mix of scheduled and self guided tours, because we are at the very beginning of the process with her, and she just needed to see some schools to give direction as to type of campus, location, etc. I think future tours will be a little more deliberate going forward since now she has some sense for various school types.


----------



## DT

Got these in yesterday (too late for coffee), so we were excited to brew one this morning - we flipped a coin (literally), it was Frog's Breath, so Santa Jack tomorrow   These are from one our favorite coffee suppliers, Bones Coffee, right out of Tampa, they got a license from Disney (which is pretty cool) to release these.  They actually have 5 flavors, but BTT we got back from our trip, 3 were sold out so I got the other 2, and now ALL of them are sold out.  Though I'd imagine them getting restocked for Fall/Halloween/Christmas 

*Santa Jack*
Festive cranberry sweetness married with decadent creme brulee and our smooth, arabica coffee makes Cranberry Creme Brulee the holiday flavor you never knew you needed.

*Frog's Breath*
Frog’s Breath is a cunning concoction of coffee, chocolate, and spice. It’s smooth and flavorful with a balanced and spicy finish - a captivating brew that will leave you yearning for another scrumptious sip!

Did my normal mix of 1 scoop Verona dark roast and 2 scoops flavored, all whole bean, nice big 50oz French press 

Fantastic!


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> We are just back from a week's worth of college tours for my daughter (and I think my son got a bit out of it also, but he's only 14). We did 8 schools in seven days and drove over a thousand miles I think. It was exhausting, having essentially four adults in one room and sizeable drives every day. But I hope both kids learned something(s) and it was fun to visit some new cities along the way.
> 
> Am now enjoying a well deserved shot of rum while the dog sleeps off her boarding hangover.  It will probably take the dog longer to recover than the rest of us.



Hope she chooses a good one. Or you could always send her to the school of hard knocks where I got educated. Started work at 15. Haven’t stopped since!
Here it’s been another hot one. Gardening this morning. Not much this afternoon. Off to water the pots now


----------



## hulugu

Apple fanboy said:


> Hope she chooses a good one. Or you could always send her to the school of hard knocks where I got educated. Started work at 15. Haven’t stopped since!
> Here it’s been another hot one. Gardening this morning. Not much this afternoon. Off to water the pots now




Started working at 16 as a dishwasher at a breakfast and coffee joint. Have worked ever since, but also managed to pick up two undergraduate degrees and a graduate degree.

I did take six months off after getting my undergraduate degrees to be a dirt-bag climber. And, I spent that time living out of the back of a truck, and surviving mostly on ramen, breakfast cereals and peanut butter. But, that was for adventure's sake.


----------



## hulugu

Had to cover a press conference since most of our reporters are over hours because of the primaries, so I'm drinking coffee and filing photos at my favorite neighborhood joint and trying to convince the manager to bring back beer. 

I had to replace my MagSafe 2 charger since I destroyed the connector on mine. During this exchange, the girl at the Apple Store said "wow, this MacBook Pro is really old, I think this came out when I was in the eighth grade," so my beard is now fully grey and I'm going to start dressing like Charleton Heston near the end of "The Ten Commandments." 

Earlier this summer, I finally got a new car—a Toyota 4Runner TRD Off-Road—and it's easily my favorite thing ever. So, I get to spend an off-day sawing off the "chin," and swapping in a bumper with a winch and bull-bar. A buddy of mine is offering to let me use his shop, so I get to throw it up on a lift. Thinking of painting "if you can read this, flip me over" on the frame somewhere like I did with my old CJ-7.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> Earlier this summer, I finally got a new car—a Toyota 4Runner TRD Off-Road—and it's easily my favorite thing ever. So, I get to spend an off-day sawing off the "chin," and swapping in a bumper with a winch and bull-bar. A buddy of mine is offering to let me use his shop, so I get to throw it up on a lift. Thinking of painting "if you can read this, flip me over" on the frame somewhere like I did with my old CJ-7.




I came so close to pulling the trigger on TRD model several years ago.  We had ours at the dealer for a few service items, I was about ready for something new, and they had this sitting on the lot (this is the actual pic I sent to the wife);





I said to her, "I'm going to buy this, trade the other one in, if he sales person can come up with a good deal ASAP".

At the end of the day, they sort of drug their asses, I guess they thought I wasn't totally serious, or were worried about getting wet (the rain had been on/off all day), or really thought they were going to get that $5000 markup over MSRP.

To be honest, our use case really isn't as hardcore offroad where this vehicle really shines, so it probably wasn't the best option, but I __LOVE__ how these look. From what you've said about how you spend your time, and use your vehicle, I imagine you'll get some outstanding use and really use the capabilities.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> I came so close to pulling the trigger on TRD model several years ago.  We had ours at the dealer for a few service items, I was about ready for something new, and they had this sitting on the lot (this is the actual pic I sent to the wife);
> 
> View attachment 16529
> 
> I said to her, "I'm going to buy this, trade the other one in, if he sales person can come up with a good deal ASAP".
> 
> At the end of the day, they sort of drug their asses, I guess they thought I wasn't totally serious, or were worried about getting wet (the rain had been on/off all day), or really thought they were going to get that $5000 markup over MSRP.
> 
> To be honest, our use case really isn't as hardcore offroad where this vehicle really shines, so it probably wasn't the best option, but I __LOVE__ how these look. From what you've said about how you spend your time, and use your vehicle, I imagine you'll get some outstanding use and really use the capabilities.




We got a pretty good deal, all things being equal. And, I'm just in love with the beast—dubbed "Stampy."
We bombed around southern Colorado and New Mexico in it. 

The dealer offered to detail it after our trip, and I take it as a compliment that the detailer mouthed "Jesus Christ" when I pulled into the bay.


----------



## DT

Ha!  Is it gray?

(I guess is sort of has a ... trunk )


----------



## Herdfan

hulugu said:


> The dealer offered to detail it after our trip, and I take it as a compliment that the detailer mouthed "Jesus Christ" when I pulled into the bay.




This was after one of the dealer's Land Rover Experience days.  They have a bunch of owners come out and go for a ride, get some food and give out prizes.  We won a full detail.  And like your experience, the dealer wasn't happy.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> This was after one of the dealer's Land Rover Experience days.  They have a bunch of owners come out and go for a ride, get some food and give out prizes.  We won a full detail.  And like your experience, the dealer wasn't happy.




That Land Rover thanked the SUV gods that it got a day in the mud instead of a trip to the mall.


----------



## DT

Dropped the little G off for her first day of high school today.

Geez, I need a drink ...


----------



## fischersd

DT said:


> Dropped the little G off for her first day of high school today.
> 
> Geez, I need a drink ...



Let the hair loss begin!


----------



## Nycturne

Scheduled HVAC work next week. Replacing an old furnace and adding air conditioning thanks to changing climate.

Getting an EVSE installed at the same time by the electrician doing the work for the new HVAC circuit.


----------



## mollyc

I am really, really hoping today is the last of the gross weather. I don't mind hot, but it has been unbearably hot and humid for the last six weeks. I am so over it. I much prefer summer to winter, but I need a break of this. In the next day or two, our lows will finally dip back into the 60s. Waking up at 6:30am and having it already be 73 is just icky. 

Today I have to cut the grass and get to the grocery store. If the weather turns tomorrow I can actually do some weeding; the weeds seem to thrive in this humidity.


----------



## lizkat

mollyc said:


> I am really, really hoping today is the last of the gross weather. I don't mind hot, but it has been unbearably hot and humid for the last six weeks. I am so over it. I much prefer summer to winter, but I need a break of this. In the next day or two, our lows will finally dip back into the 60s. Waking up at 6:30am and having it already be 73 is just icky.
> 
> Today I have to cut the grass and get to the grocery store. If the weather turns tomorrow I can actually do some weeding; the weeds seem to thrive in this humidity.




Re that last part about the weeds,  around here the joke is that the goldenrod has got so high you'd never know if your property was also harboring giant hogweed...    ugh!   At least we've been spared drought and a lot of the mid-90s heatwaves that upper central NY has been dealing with.    Only in the last couple weeks had it got unpleasantly hot during the day.  Anyway after last winter I swore I'd not complain about heat!


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> I am really, really hoping today is the last of the gross weather. I don't mind hot, but it has been unbearably hot and humid for the last six weeks. I am so over it. I much prefer summer to winter, but I need a break of this. In the next day or two, our lows will finally dip back into the 60s. Waking up at 6:30am and having it already be 73 is just icky.
> 
> Today I have to cut the grass and get to the grocery store. If the weather turns tomorrow I can actually do some weeding; the weeds seem to thrive in this humidity.




The temp has been, a good bit lower here, BUT the humidity has been WORSE, so the net result is I lost 5-lbs mowing this past weekend ...


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> The temp has been, a good bit lower here, BUT the humidity has been WORSE, so the net result is I lost 5-lbs mowing this past weekend ...




So you accidentally cut off a lower extremity?


----------



## Clix Pix

mollyc said:


> I am really, really hoping today is the last of the gross weather. I don't mind hot, but it has been unbearably hot and humid for the last six weeks. I am so over it. I much prefer summer to winter, but I need a break of this. In the next day or two, our lows will finally dip back into the 60s. Waking up at 6:30am and having it already be 73 is just icky.
> 
> Today I have to cut the grass and get to the grocery store. If the weather turns tomorrow I can actually do some weeding; the weeds seem to thrive in this humidity.




I hear you, loud and clear!!!!  The past several days in particular have been just miserable.....it's not just the heat, it's the stifling, sticky, stinky humidity!   I am finally venturing out today to run a few necessary errands that I'd been putting off due to the extreme heat and humidity on Monday and Tuesday.    Enough's enough already.....


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> Dropped the little G off for her first day of high school today.
> 
> Geez, I need a drink ...



Gosh, school starting up _already_?!!!  What ever happened to the good old days when the first day of school was the day after Labor Day?


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> Gosh, school starting up _already_?!!!  What ever happened to the good old days when the first day of school was the day after Labor Day?




My kid starts next week, but also ends school much earlier than I did as a kid (early may).  So


----------



## Clix Pix

Not having children or grandchildren, obviously I don't need to keep up with the school calendar, but now that I think of it, seems to me that our public schools let out for summer fairly late, somewhere in the second week of June, depending upon whether or not there has been a bad winter with lots of snow days.   For years the state of Virginia had what was nicknamed "the Kings Dominion Law," whereby all public schools were not permitted to open until the day after Labor Day and the reason was supposedly so that the big recreational parks such as Kings Dominion near Richmond could depend upon their staff of young people (some still in high school) being available to work throughout the entire summer, including the month of August.   That seems to have changed in recent years, though, along with the requirements for number of actual days students must attend classes.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Regarding the hot and humid weather I’ve really had enough. Set to break Tuesday maybe. The office has no AC, the home has no AC (common in the UK). The only relief is the car journey!


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Regarding the hot and humid weather I’ve really had enough. Set to break Tuesday maybe. The office has no AC, the home has no AC (common in the UK). The only relief is the car journey!



I didn't have A/C in my cars either, and only used my car anyway while upstate or commuting between here and NYC.  So in summertime I certainly loved that moment I finally hit the Palisades Parkway heading north and started collecting that natural air conditioning.   I usually departed the city very late at night to avoid getting hung up in bridge traffic,  so by time I was getting up into the mountains, maybe 75 miles out or so,  it was sometimes even too cool to leave the car windows open,  and by time I hit my driveway I might even have turned the heat on.  "No complaints!"


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Dropped the little G off for her first day of high school today.
> 
> Geez, I need a drink ...




Whew!  She made it   Her teachers seems pretty great, we did the meet~n~greet yesterday, she was slightly above ambivalent, so that's good  

She's taking a bunch of AP classes a couple are for college credit, hahaha, she said her Chemistry class was mostly "senior citizens"   (aka seniors, she said it was her and another 9th grader she "sort of knows", one 10th grader and like 25 seniors ...)



Cmaier said:


> My kid starts next week, but also ends school much earlier than I did as a kid (early may).  So




Yeah, it just moves the whole window back, start early finish early, I don't even remember what my middle/HS start/stop dates were, but this does seem a touch early.


----------



## Clix Pix

I suppose in this day and age where most school buildings are air-conditioned and so summertime heat is not as much of a concern, it's not considered a big deal nowadays to start school in early or mid-August.  Some places already have year-around school anyway.  In any event, there is now a need for a somewhat broader,  more extended  school calendar that builds in not just the usual student holidays but also teacher workshop days and other situations plus (in some states) allowing for inclement weather conditions during the winter while also trying to ensure a specific number of actual education days for students.  

I'm glad I went to school during the years that I did, when "summer vacation" was really and truly that, nearly three months, and we didn't have to think about returning to school until the day after Labor Day......


----------



## DT

Oh, the biggest schedule change is when school starts.  Middle school was the f***ing crack-of-dawn, like leaving around 7:10a, in the dark, now, it's leaving around 8:50a


DT said:


> Here's my ongoing Walmart fun
> 
> I love Bundaberg diet ginger beer.  It shows in our liquor chain store (ABC) on occasion, also Target and Walmart.  Walmart is generally the cheapest too ($5.98 vs. $7.99 at ABC, Target is usually between those two).  There's one Publix around here that occasionally has it too, it's not our usual store down the street, but I do pop in on occasion to check.
> 
> Walmart has not had in stock in the store for months, but had it online, same price and for $35 or more, free shipping, so I was like, excellent, I'll just get it delivered ...
> 
> 
> 
> It's sold in 4 packs of 375ml glass bottles, and the packaging is very lightweight.
> 
> The first time I got 8 packages (8 x 4-packs), and it showed in two boxes of 4 packages each.  One of the bottles was broken in one box, even though things were pretty decently packaged, each 4-pack was wrapped in cushion-y paper, then heavier paper, and in separate bags, though the box had a bit of room for them to move around.
> 
> So I get a refund of one of the 4-packs:
> 
> View attachment 15685
> 
> 
> 
> Which was cool, since it gave me 3 bottles for free.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the service, availability, price, so about a month later, I place the same order, 8 of the 4-packs, they split them the same way, 2 boxes of 4 x 4-packs each.  This time, when I go out to get them, the top box is wrecked:  wet, torn up, hahaha, even I wind up dropping a bottle attempting to clean/remove everything.  But I have 7 perfectly fine 4-packs and the 1 loose bottle.  So again, I contact CS, and this time, they do this:
> 
> View attachment 15686
> 
> 
> That's right, they refund the entire order (vs. a partial credit).  OK, so I was fine with just a partial refund, and I expect to pay for what I drink, but OK, whatever, I get it all for free
> 
> 
> Time to order again, I go with 2 fewer, so that's 6 of the 4-packs, and it winds up in a single box, so maybe better?
> 
> It makes it into the truck, it's OFD, it's going to make it by the "end of day" ... <sad_trombone> ... I see this:
> 
> View attachment 15687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No explanation, but I bet the driver was moving stuff around, broke it / found it broken, halted the delivery.
> 
> So this is 3 for 3, what the f*** is up FedEx?  Or maybe it's the Walmart shipping/packaging side and FedEx needs that resolved?  Is Walmart going to continue to ship this to make and have it shown up broken every time?  Do they maybe just need to remove from being available online?





4 for 4, holy shit!

Hahahaha, I even put a note in the order, "Please pack carefully, it gets broken every time ..."


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Got these in yesterday (too late for coffee), so we were excited to brew one this morning - we flipped a coin (literally), it was Frog's Breath, so Santa Jack tomorrow   These are from one our favorite coffee suppliers, Bones Coffee, right out of Tampa, they got a license from Disney (which is pretty cool) to release these.  They actually have 5 flavors, but BTT we got back from our trip, 3 were sold out so I got the other 2, and now ALL of them are sold out.  Though I'd imagine them getting restocked for Fall/Halloween/Christmas
> 
> *Santa Jack*
> Festive cranberry sweetness married with decadent creme brulee and our smooth, arabica coffee makes Cranberry Creme Brulee the holiday flavor you never knew you needed.
> 
> *Frog's Breath*
> Frog’s Breath is a cunning concoction of coffee, chocolate, and spice. It’s smooth and flavorful with a balanced and spicy finish - a captivating brew that will leave you yearning for another scrumptious sip!
> 
> Did my normal mix of 1 scoop Verona dark roast and 2 scoops flavored, all whole bean, nice big 50oz French press
> 
> Fantastic!





@lizkat 

I checked at Bones and they were already re-stocked! 

My Gene Beans required that I buy more 






Got the other 2 Nightmare Before options, there were actually __3__ we didn't get the first time, but the 3rd one is pumpkin, and we have a pact not to consume any pumpkin coffee/beer/etc., until at least September 

Decided to pick up a 3rd bag of something else, went with something we've never had before, What the Fluff? n  Also used some points, got $10 off.


----------



## lizkat

Beans in his genes, yep.

You heard it here first (well over in that other thread actually)


----------



## Alli

Went out for breakfast with the local foodie group. It was a lot of fun. Then we went to see Bullet Train. OMG - it was hilarious! Lots of cameos.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just trying (and failing) to stay cool. Fans. Wet cloth in the freezer draped around my neck. 
Just waiting on next week when this horrid weather breaks.


----------



## mollyc

Oh, AFB, hang in there.

Our weather is much better today! Was in the 60s when I got up at 6:45am. Got outside yesterday and today for a couple of hours each weeding finally. Still have a bit to do in the back, but I had my son cut down some bushes we are going to take out and I think he annoyed some mosquitoes, so I came inside earlier than I might have.

Also researching how to set up a site on Wordpress (any experts here?) and also working on some class materials for a Lightroom class I am writing. Thankful that it's Friday.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> Oh, AFB, hang in there.
> 
> Our weather is much better today! Was in the 60s when I got up at 6:45am. Got outside yesterday and today for a couple of hours each weeding finally. Still have a bit to do in the back, but I had my son cut down some bushes we are going to take out and I think he annoyed some mosquitoes, so I came inside earlier than I might have.
> 
> Also researching how to set up a site on Wordpress (any experts here?) and also working on some class materials for a Lightroom class I am writing. Thankful that it's Friday.



I've got loads to do in the garden, but all we are doing right now is watering. Dread to think what my water bill will be as we are on a meter. Cheaper than buying new plants though.

I got up at 5:30 so I could get a run in before work. Its the only time I can exercise. The cross trainer is in the garage and that must be the hottest part of the house.

Not an expert on Wordpress. Any reason you would chose that over something like Squarespace which is basically drag and drop?


----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> I've got loads to do in the garden, but all we are doing right now is watering. Dread to think what my water bill will be as we are on a meter. Cheaper than buying new plants though.
> 
> I got up at 5:30 so I could get a run in before work. Its the only time I can exercise. The cross trainer is in the garage and that must be the hottest part of the house.
> 
> Not an expert on Wordpress. Any reason you would chose that over something like Squarespace which is basically drag and drop?



I already host my galleries on SmugMug but want to add a blog and a prettier front face; Wordpress seems to be the program for blogging.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> I already host my galleries on SmugMug but want to add a blog and a prettier front face; Wordpress seems to be the program for blogging.



Good luck with it then. I’m sure there will be someone with experience on here.


----------



## ronntaylor

mollyc said:


> I already host my galleries on SmugMug but want to add a blog and a prettier front face; Wordpress seems to be the program for blogging.



Do you have your own site? If so, check with your web host to see if they have Wordpress setup within their system. Mine does and it's pretty simple. Especially if you already use similar sm templates.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Not an awful lot today as the heat is intense here in the UK at the moment. I’m walking around the house doing very little and dripping with sweat as there’s just no relief from it. 

It’s weird as it was hotter when I was in Mallorca last week but all the buildings are air conditioned and access to a pool made it all the more bearable. My house is insulated with 50mm kingspan in all the walls and roof and on days like this it’s awful. Fab in the winter though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Not an awful lot today as the heat is intense here in the UK at the moment. I’m walking around the house doing very little and dripping with sweat as there’s just no relief from it.
> 
> It’s weird as it was hotter when I was in Mallorca last week but all the buildings are air conditioned and access to a pool made it all the more bearable. My house is insulated with 50mm kingspan in all the walls and roof and on days like this it’s awful. Fab in the winter though.



Same here. Supposed to break Monday. Can’t wait. Do everything early in the morning, then retreat to the house. 
Went for an early morning run, then a walk with Mrs AFB. 
28.5 in the lounge. But the suns not round this side of the house yet. 30 in the kitchen where it’s been shinning for awhile.


----------



## mollyc

ronntaylor said:


> Do you have your own site? If so, check with your web host to see if they have Wordpress setup within their system. Mine does and it's pretty simple. Especially if you already use similar sm templates.



I do own my own domain through GoDaddy and they could host it, but it's more expensive than tranferring the domain to Wordpress. I'm just don't know if I can keep the same domain name for both SmugMug and Wordpress and just differentiate them by folder names or something. I can embed my SM galleries into wordpress with a plugin, but I think they will lose the myname.com address that they already use if I want to link to them directly?


----------



## lizkat

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Not an awful lot today as the heat is intense here in the UK at the moment. I’m walking around the house doing very little and dripping with sweat as there’s just no relief from it.






Apple fanboy said:


> 28.5 in the lounge. But the suns not round this side of the house yet. 30 in the kitchen where it’s been shinning for awhile.




The weather gods could be a little more even handed...  I woke up this morning to 48ºF / 9ºC  and glad I didn't leave windows open last night.  It's still a bit chilly in the house even with the sun up for hours now.

Hope your weather breaks to the cooler side soon!


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> I already host my galleries on SmugMug but want to add a blog and a prettier front face; Wordpress seems to be the program for blogging.




If you're looking at a paid service, and want something turnkey, checkout Wix and SquareSpace.  They've got hundreds of templates/design for various use cases:  products, photo galleries, different businesses and dozens of plugins.  Since they supply the entire solution:  infrastructure, CMS, design, billing, domain management if needed, etc., it's a little more put together, better security, one company handling everything through a single customer support channel, and are both pretty inexpensive.

Both have free trials as well, so you could  do a quick config on a site, see if it meets all your needs, compare the two platforms (even vs. a WP site ...)









						Free Website Builder | Create a Free Website | Wix.com
					

Create a website with Wix’s robust website builder. With 900+ strategically designed templates and advanced SEO and marketing tools, build your brand online today.




					www.wix.com
				












						Website Builder — Create a Website in Minutes — Squarespace
					

Create a customizable website or online store with an all-in-one solution from Squarespace. Choose a website template and start your free trial today.




					www.squarespace.com


----------



## mollyc

DT said:


> If you're looking at a paid service, and want something turnkey, checkout Wix and SquareSpace.  They've got hundreds of templates/design for various use cases:  products, photo galleries, different businesses and dozens of plugins.  Since they supply the entire solution:  infrastructure, CMS, design, billing, domain management if needed, etc., it's a little more put together, better security, one company handling everything through a single customer support channel, and are both pretty inexpensive.
> 
> Both have free trials as well, so you could  do a quick config on a site, see if it meets all your needs, compare the two platforms (even vs. a WP site ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Website Builder | Create a Free Website | Wix.com
> 
> 
> Create a website with Wix’s robust website builder. With 900+ strategically designed templates and advanced SEO and marketing tools, build your brand online today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Website Builder — Create a Website in Minutes — Squarespace
> 
> 
> Create a customizable website or online store with an all-in-one solution from Squarespace. Choose a website template and start your free trial today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.squarespace.com



i’m not looking to sell anything. my primary goal is to add a blog to my existing site. secondary would be a better looking front page. but the blog is the biggest thing.


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> i’m not looking to sell anything. my primary goal is to add a blog to my existing site. secondary would be a better looking front page. but the blog is the biggest thing.




Oh, those aren't specifically for building e-commerce sites, they can be information, personal, photos, etc., just offering another alternative (and I'm not much of a fan of WP).  A guy I know locally uses Wix for a car club, so it's got photos, an event schedule, a sign up page for specific cruise-ins, etc.

Like I saw this gallery how to from a Wix support page, seemed pretty cool:









						Wix Support
					






					support.wix.com
				




WP is good because you can deploy it on your own managed services, but if you're going to pay for hosting/management/WP, then I think there are better alternatives.

But if you've got an existing site and you want to just sort of supplement some blogging functionality, WP might make more sense.


----------



## Alli

I never could get the hang of Wordpress. I’ve been very happy with Wix.


----------



## mollyc

Alli said:


> I never could get the hang of Wordpress. I’ve been very happy with Wix.



i would love to see if you don’t mind sharing.  you can pm me if you don’t want it public.


----------



## Alli

mollyc said:


> i would love to see if you don’t mind sharing.  you can pm me if you don’t want it public.



I’ve changed careers since I last edited it, but it’s http://allibama.net


----------



## DT

I thought it was *YouWIllObeyGoddessAlli.com* ...


----------



## DT

ABC run, couldn't believe the pumpkin beers were already making an appearance:  Kentucky Bourbon Pumpkin (pass), Great'er Pumpkin (kind of interesting, but passed), then they had these two faves from Southern Tier (who can pretty much do no wrong):







Too early, but couldn't pass on at least one 4-pack of Pumking, it'll say in the beer fridge, untouched till September.


Got this ultra clear case in for the little G's new M2 MBA, looks great, fits really well, shows off the beautiful Starlight color


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just watered the garden. Now I'm sat in front of my fan with a wet cloth wrapped around my neck that came out of the freezer.


----------



## Cmaier

Apple fanboy said:


> Just watered the garden. Now I'm sat in front of my fan with a wet cloth wrapped around my neck that came out of the freezer.



Why was your neck in the freezer?


----------



## mollyc

t


Alli said:


> I’ve changed careers since I last edited it, but it’s http://allibama.net



thanks for sharing.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cmaier said:


> Why was your neck in the freezer?



I wish I could put it in there. Bruised ligaments is the diagnosis from my chiropractor.


----------



## Cmaier

Apple fanboy said:


> I wish I could put it in there. Bruised ligaments is the diagnosis from my chiropractor.



Oh, i urge you to not go to a chiropractor. It’s a scam. Go to an actual doctor.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cmaier said:


> Oh, i urge you to not go to a chiropractor. It’s a scam. Go to an actual doctor.



Its not. I've been seeing her for 10 years. No point seeing a Dr for a lifelong issue. The treatments just reduce the effect of scoliosis in my neck.


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> I never could get the hang of Wordpress. I’ve been very happy with Wix.



A late friend built my site's blogging portion for me. Haven't touched the code since. And it's been dormant for about a dozen years. I keep thinking about nuking the site and saving the hosting fee.


----------



## Citysnaps

ronntaylor said:


> A late friend built my site's blogging portion for me. Haven't touched the code since. And it's been dormant for about a dozen years. I keep thinking about nuking the site and saving the hosting fee.




I've been contemplating the same thing. 

At one time, around 15 years ago, I had a blog that focused on urban photography and making photographs, usually of people on the street and different photography projects I worked on.  Blogs kind of died out with social media coming on strong in the late 2000s.  So that morphed into galleries of  curated sets of photographs in different categories.

Last time I touched my site was six years ago. I think it's time to get rid of it and save the ever increasing hosting fees.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Today will be a carbon copy of yesterday. 
Run
Walk
Rest
Water

Too hot for much else.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> I thought it was *YouWIllObeyGoddessAlli.com* ...



Now why didn’t I ever think of that?!


Cmaier said:


> Oh, i urge you to not go to a chiropractor. It’s a scam. Go to an actual doctor.



I disagree as well. Years ago I was in an automobile accident (sandwiched between two cars who evidently didn’t know how to brake soon enough) and hurt my neck. Then husband insisted I go to a doctor, who had me in twice a week for hot moist towels. A friend then recommended a chiropractor. The chiro was disturbed by the pain I was still in and sent me for a scan where they discovered a herniation at C3-4. That required a lot of treatment, and I stuck with the chiro.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Now why didn’t I ever think of that?!
> 
> I disagree as well. Years ago I was in an automobile accident (sandwiched between two cars who evidently didn’t know how to brake soon enough) and hurt my neck. Then husband insisted I go to a doctor, who had me in twice a week for hot moist towels. A friend then recommended a chiropractor. The chiro was disturbed by the pain I was still in and sent me for a scan where they discovered a herniation at C3-4. That required a lot of treatment, and I stuck with the chiro.



There are some bad ones around, but you can say the same for Dr's (not that I ever go see one). My chiropractor is very good and I trust her. 
Anyway the neck is on the mend. Not 100% yet but a lot more movement and a lot less pain than I had.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this was from yesterday, it was a charity ride where we get tor ride 8 or nine bridges they are closed to traffic and some are car only. the highest is car only and its a blast to ride on and I got to cost down at 30 on our tandem. 
here is the rear view camera video. I had to remove the sound as my wife's speaker was playing musician I got a copyright infringement notice from YouTube.


----------



## lizkat

citypix said:


> I've been contemplating the same thing.
> 
> At one time, around 15 years ago, I had a blog that focused on urban photography and making photographs, usually of people on the street and different photography projects I worked on.  Blogs kind of died out with social media coming on strong in the late 2000s.  So that morphed into galleries of  curated sets of photographs in different categories.
> 
> Last time I touched my site was six years ago. I think it's time to get rid of it and save the ever increasing hosting fees.




Makes sense of course....  but one can't help thinking of the occasional disappointment from "link rot" when fans have stashed a bookmark to something they saw and liked.   I had a folder of bookmarks once for blogs and such that I rarely visited but liked to prowl around for updates in now and then.  Sometimes when the link fails, I can find a successor site again elsewhere, but sometimes they're just gone.  I remind myself not to be such a pack-rat,  and also that it's a good thing those bookmarks aren't the equivalent in newspaper clippings!


----------



## Citysnaps

Today I’ll put some finishing touches on my Stream Deck controller. I’ve been working on it for awhile - on and off.  I programmed it so I can quickly change views that my flight simulator software shows on the three displays. 

Usually that’s handled by keyboard hot-key commands; which can get a little stressful remembering the correct keys to press while flying. 

What’s shown is a subset of available view commands I’ve set up. I’m intentionally leaving some out in order to have logical groupings spaced out for easier access. What’s nice is the 16 keys can be paged with forward/back buttons for expandability.

So far it’s working really nice.  There’s a ton of flexibility in that I can show the plane I’m flying with different views, whether it’s on the ground, in the air, looking out the cockpit (with or without instrumentation), with as much environmental context as I want. Sure beats messing around with keyboard presses.


----------



## DT

Full house list just dropped for HHN 2022 





__





						Universal Orlando
					

Universal Orlando Resort




					www.universalorlando.com


----------



## Alli

Took the long-hair in for his second haircut today. He looks so good with a fresh cut! Swam while hubby conferred with Roto-Rooter guy. Zoom this afternoon to help someone about to start her data collection. This evening I’ll FaceTime with Mum and offspring. Hopefully my son is recovering nicely from the Covid he brought back from Malta.


----------



## Nycturne

Keeping the cat occupied and trying to get work done while the contractors work on the HVAC system. Electrician doing the HVAC work will also install an EVSE for the house for the future EV I'm in the reservation queue for.

The Clipper Creek unit I got is bigger in person than I expected for the 40A unit, could have probably gotten away with a 32A unit thinking on it. Oh well.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Totally enjoying the cooler weather today. Feel a lot more human.

Busy in the office today. Will be a bit better tomorrow as I have one of my team back from holiday.


----------



## mollyc

just got the grass cut. 

spent way too much time working on my new blog (yes i went with wordpress and i even am having them host it for me). it's frustrating to work in new software; I know enough to know what's going wrong and what I want it to do, but not enough to know how to do it. 

my son has lacrosse tryouts for a new team this evening. still trying to figure out what's for dinner since the lax tryouts run from 6:30-8pm; we'll have to eat after.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> just got the grass cut.
> 
> spent way too much time working on my new blog (yes i went with wordpress and i even am having them host it for me). it's frustrating to work in new software; I know enough to know what's going wrong and what I want it to do, but not enough to know how to do it.
> 
> my son has lacrosse tryouts for a new team this evening. still trying to figure out what's for dinner since the lax tryouts run from 6:30-8pm; we'll have to eat after.



Haven't had to mow mine too often this summer. Its very brown. BUT the rain has finally arrived here in my part of the UK. Yay!


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Dropped the little G off for her first day of high school today.
> 
> Geez, I need a drink ...




I think you need to stop called her "little G" if she is in HS.


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> more extended  school calendar that builds in not just the usual student holidays but also teacher workshop days and other situations plus (in some states) *allowing for inclement weather conditions during the winter *while also trying to ensure a specific number of actual education days for students.




Not anymore.  COVID fixed that.  They simply call them "out of school learning environment days" and they have to do stuff online (on school issued iPads).   So no more snow days for the kids.  Serves them right for getting to go to school in air conditioned classrooms.  We were lucky if our rooms had a fan the teacher either bought or brought from home.  



Clix Pix said:


> I'm glad I went to school during the years that I did, when "summer vacation" was really and truly that, nearly three months, and we didn't have to think about returning to school until the day after Labor Day......




Amen.

When I was in school, it was state law that school began the Tuesday after Labor day and ended no later than June 8.  No matter how many snow days we had.  During the winter of 77-78, we went home for Christmas break and returned around Valentine's Day.    It was snowing 3-4"+ every day or every other day.  Then we got off another week in March when all that snow melted and caused flooding.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> I think you need to stop called her "little G" if she is in HS.




Ha!  Yeah, now I generally just call her G, like when we pick her up, "What's up G?"


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Haven't had to mow mine too often this summer. Its very brown.




It's been very dry here too once we got past June.   Extraordinarily so, really.   Sure, some passing hits from torrential rains but they've only lasted a few minutes and then moved on.     We're about five inches short of total normal rainfall for July and August.  The seven capacious reservoirs around here (river valleys that used to contain whole towns!)  which are now part of the 19-reservoir water supply for New York City are substantially lower than they'd usually be this time of year. 

Anyway they've just now begun asking us to conserve water locally so town reservoirs don't fall low enough to be using the backup wells.   Can't remember dry spells like these since the droughts back in the late 1980s.

Back then I still had a place down in New York City, and I remember the transit authority was going around actually fixing leaky faucet fittings at the ends of station platforms where the cleaning crews hook up hoses to wash the stations down at night. Otherwise one could often hear water dripping or actually running back in there in the dark when there was a long wait between trains.

I used to think about that waste of water when I'd be up here weekends, and the watershed authorities were asking us here in the mountains to conserve water so the city reservoirs wouldn't fall short of their needs.     Anyway tney've long since learned not to talk to us about keeping water supplies up for the downstate residents.  They're careful to say "so your local wells don't run dry..."


----------



## ronntaylor

citypix said:


> I've been contemplating the same thing.
> 
> At one time, around 15 years ago, I had a blog that focused on urban photography and making photographs, usually of people on the street and different photography projects I worked on.  Blogs kind of died out with social media coming on strong in the late 2000s.  So that morphed into galleries of  curated sets of photographs in different categories.
> 
> Last time I touched my site was six years ago. I think it's time to get rid of it and save the ever increasing hosting fees.



I just checked my blog email and realize that June marked 20 years when I started blogging on my own site. Of course I went down a rabbit hole. Well, as much as possible given that so many links are now dead. Dead dead. No redirects to the front page. No idea how to find the people/page elsewhere. Of course, at least six fellow bloggers have died over the years, including the good friend that got me into blogging for real and created my site for me since my web skills were rudimentary back then.

Looking at all that has made me even more likely to kill my website. I'm going to limit my online time and social media will consist of liking and sharing, with very little or no posting by me.


----------



## Alli

mollyc said:


> my son has lacrosse tryouts for a new team this evening. still trying to figure out what's for dinner since the lax tryouts run from 6:30-8pm; we'll have to eat after.



That’s why (in Her infinite wisdom) god created UberEats and the like.


Herdfan said:


> Not anymore. COVID fixed that. They simply call them "out of school learning environment days" and they have to do stuff online (on school issued iPads).



Awesome! May I quote you on that? I’m in the middle of writing an article about what K12 learned from the pandemic, and this would fit nicely.


----------



## mollyc

Alli said:


> That’s why (in Her infinite wisdom) god created UberEats and the like.



I have actually never used UberEats, et al. I can't even remember the last time we had food delivered by the actual restaurant. It's usually just faster to pick it up ourselves than to wait for it be delivered. I ended making french toast. 

Have already had my three mile walk and done a bit of laundry. Worked on the blog a bit. Heading out to do some yard work/shrub removal. Also have to do some laundry and grocery store run today, and work on my class. Only 40 more pages to go.


----------



## Apple fanboy

lizkat said:


> It's been very dry here too once we got past June.   Extraordinarily so, really.   Sure, some passing hits from torrential rains but they've only lasted a few minutes and then moved on.     We're about five inches short of total normal rainfall for July and August.  The seven capacious reservoirs around here (river valleys that used to contain whole towns!)  which are now part of the 19-reservoir water supply for New York City are substantially lower than they'd usually be this time of year.
> 
> Anyway they've just now begun asking us to conserve water locally so town reservoirs don't fall low enough to be using the backup wells.   Can't remember dry spells like these since the droughts back in the late 1980s.
> 
> Back then I still had a place down in New York City, and I remember the transit authority was going around actually fixing leaky faucet fittings at the ends of station platforms where the cleaning crews hook up hoses to wash the stations down at night. Otherwise one could often hear water dripping or actually running back in there in the dark when there was a long wait between trains.
> 
> I used to think about that waste of water when I'd be up here weekends, and the watershed authorities were asking us here in the mountains to conserve water so the city reservoirs wouldn't fall short of their needs.     Anyway tney've long since learned not to talk to us about keeping water supplies up for the downstate residents.  They're careful to say "so your local wells don't run dry..."



It rained last night and more is due this week. We still need a lot more to turn around the drought conditions though.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> I have actually never used UberEats, et al. I can't even remember the last time we had food delivered by the actual restaurant. It's usually just faster to pick it up ourselves than to wait for it be delivered. I ended making french toast.
> 
> Have already had my three mile walk and done a bit of laundry. Worked on the blog a bit. Heading out to do some yard work/shrub removal. Also have to do some laundry and grocery store run today, and work on my class. Only 40 more pages to go.



French toast? Not had that in years. Yum.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> It rained last night and more is due this week. We still need a lot more to turn around the drought conditions though.




Usually at this point in summer we're not praying for rain, more like hoping it holds off as some early harvests begin.  But four more counties have now been added to the drought watch in central NYS and farmers now start to worry about short-season crops too, i.e. the likelihood of having to replant some of those later on when it's common for torrential rains to spin off hurricanes moving up the Atlantic coast. Meanwhile the fruit crops further upstate have been shorted on water. We do sometimes get early killing frosts as well,  so the whole season begins to feel fraught.   Could net out to an ugly year for agriculture in New York State after what had seemed a pretty good shot at bumper crops.   Weather gods run the table, no doubt about it.


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> Have already had my three mile walk and done a bit of laundry.




At the same time?  Seems like awesome efficiency, how does that work? 



DT said:


> Full house list just dropped for HHN 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Orlando
> 
> 
> Universal Orlando Resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.universalorlando.com




Hehehe, scored this for the wife to wear to the event


----------



## DT

Also just scored this!






@Eric ... snicker ...


----------



## Nycturne

HVAC worked great, except for the condenser pump dropped dead within an hour of everything being tested. Go figure. To their credit, I reached out after hours once I realized what happened, and was still able to get them out the next morning (today) and it's been replaced.  

After work, I intend to spend some time switching over to Xcode 14 full time on my side project and starting the work of bringing in some iOS 16 / macOS 13 APIs to address some pain points in the UI.


----------



## mollyc

DT said:


> At the same time?  Seems like awesome efficiency, how does that work?



it's not hard if you put a load in the washer before you leave and then put it in the dryer when you get back.  (disclaimer: "doing laundry" does not include folding)


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Also just scored this!
> 
> View attachment 16857
> 
> 
> @Eric ... snicker ...



It does support 34 bread types, 34!


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> it's not hard if you put a load in the washer before you leave and then put it in the dryer when you get back.  (disclaimer: "doing laundry" does not include folding)



I’ll take your word for it. I’m not allowed to touch the washing machine. It’s Mrs AFB domain. Our old machine was simple enough. This one is complicated.  
After work had a quick catch up with a friend on the phone. 
Also had my Amazon delivery turn up. So a nice new small wallet and iPhone case.


----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> I’ll take your word for it. I’m not allowed to touch the washing machine. It’s Mrs AFB domain. Our old machine was simple enough. This one is complicated.
> After work had a quick catch up with a friend on the phone.
> Also had my Amazon delivery turn up. So a nice new small wallet and iPhone case.



My husband only touches the washing machine when it needs to be fixed.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> My husband only touches the washing machine when it needs to be fixed.



Tried and failed on that score. Some idiot (me!) left £1 coin in their trouser pockets. Took the machine apart as Mrs AFB saw it drop out of the drum when she unloaded. All I did was create a leak. Had a guy come and repair it. 
On a similar note our fridge freezer decided to stop working briefly twice yesterday. Not good. It’s just over two years old so hopefully covered in the warranty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

mollyc said:


> it's not hard if you put a load in the washer before you leave and then put it in the dryer when you get back.  (disclaimer: "doing laundry" does not include folding)






Apple fanboy said:


> I’ll take your word for it. I’m not allowed to touch the washing machine. It’s Mrs AFB domain. Our old machine was simple enough. This one is complicated.
> After work had a quick catch up with a friend on the phone.
> Also had my Amazon delivery turn up. So a nice new small wallet and iPhone case.






mollyc said:


> My husband only touches the washing machine when it needs to be fixed.






Apple fanboy said:


> Tried and failed on that score. Some idiot (me!) left £1 coin in their trouser pockets. Took the machine apart as Mrs AFB saw it drop out of the drum when she unloaded. All I did was create a leak. Had a guy come and repair it.
> On a similar note our fridge freezer decided to stop working briefly twice yesterday. Not good. It’s just over two years old so hopefully covered in the warranty.



My mother had a wonderful trick re washing machines.

Once, around the time she retired, or, not long before that, they bought a nice, new, stylish washing machine.

She took one look at it, and said to my father, "you are brilliant at working out how these complicated electrical things work; why don't you find out how it works, and tell me."

So, that is exactly what he did, only to find himself still doing all of the washing (quite willingly, I might add) nearly fifteen years later when he was diagnosed with the cancer that killed him.


----------



## Spike

mollyc said:


> it's not hard if you put a load in the washer before you leave and then put it in the dryer when you get back.



Here in Europe we use solar-powered drying so it takes all day much of the time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An aside: What is this American verb, "I scored"?  

Everytime I read it, I blink, and ask myself, what on Earth are these people talking about and why are they ruining my beautiful language.

Does it mean: "I bought something", or, does it carry an implied meaning of:  "I successfully acquired something and am feeing insanely triumphant as a result"?

Or, does it mean: "I cut or scratched a sharp line in a surface"?

The context makes clear that it cannot mean either: "I wrote - as in composed - the music for a movie or a play", or, "I purchased twenty eggs."

For, whenever I read that verb, my mind runs to matters pertaining to football (soccer), as in "I scored a goal".

So, what does this mean, and - more importantly - what is the etymology of that verb in this context?


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> For, whenever I read that verb, my mind runs to matters pertaining to football (soccer), as in "I scored a goal".



That’s it. You just scored.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> An aside: What is this American verb, "I scored"?
> 
> Everytime I read it, I blink, and ask myself, what on Earth are these people talking about and why are they ruining my beautiful language.
> 
> Does it mean: "I bought something", or, does it carry an implied meaning of:  "I successfully acquired something and am feeing insanely triumphant as a result"?
> 
> Or, does it mean: "I cut or scratched a sharp line in a surface"?
> 
> The context makes clear that it cannot mean either: "I wrote - as in composed - the music for a movie or a play", or, "I purchased twenty eggs."
> 
> For, whenever I read that verb, my mind runs to matters pertaining to football (soccer), as in "I scored a goal".
> 
> So, what does this mean, and - more importantly - what is the etymology of that verb in this context?



When I was a young lad out on the town it meant something entirely different. Like I had a successful night if you know what I mean.


----------



## mollyc

Spike said:


> Here in Europe we use solar-powered drying so it takes all day much of the time.



My mother used to solar dry. I did some when we were first married, but it's so humid where I live in the summer that it would never be effective. Plus my back yard is too shady. Nothing better than line dried sheets, though.



Scepticalscribe said:


> An aside: What is this American verb, "I scored"?
> 
> Everytime I read it, I blink, and ask myself, what on Earth are these people talking about and why are they ruining my beautiful language.
> 
> Does it mean: "I bought something", or, does it carry an implied meaning of:  "I successfully acquired something and am feeing insanely triumphant as a result"?
> 
> Or, does it mean: "I cut or scratched a sharp line in a surface"?
> 
> The context makes clear that it cannot mean either: "I wrote - as in composed - the music for a movie or a play", or, "I purchased twenty eggs."
> 
> For, whenever I read that verb, my mind runs to matters pertaining to football (soccer), as in "I scored a goal".
> 
> So, what does this mean, and - more importantly - what is the etymology of that verb in this context?




Typically it's if you bought or otherwise procured something that is in short supply or a special price. "I scored a deal on this computer for Black Friday." "I scored this vintage camera on eBay." 



Apple fanboy said:


> When I was a young lad out on the town it meant something entirely different. Like I had a successful night if you know what I mean.



Yes, this also.


----------



## mollyc

Scepticalscribe said:


> My mother had a wonderful trick re washing machines.
> 
> Once, around the time she retired, or, not long before that, they bought a nice, new, stylish washing machine.
> 
> She took one look at it, and said to my father, "you are brilliant at working out how these complicated electrical things work; why don't you find out how it works, and tell me."
> 
> So, that is exactly what he did, only to find himself still doing all of the washing (quite willingly, I might add) nearly fifteen years later when he was diagnosed with the cancer that killed him.



Well, my husband has the wonderful trick of earning money for us, so doing his laundry isn't much of a big deal.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I don’t believe any particular gender should do the washing. In most marriages you tend to find certain jobs become yours. In my case I know my wife hates cleaning. So that tends to be me. She tends to do the cooking and washing. I usually wash up and load the dishwasher. 
However a guy I work with who’s been married for 30+ years always do their own washing. He does his. She does hers. I find that weird as surly it’s easier to do a load of whites from both parties. 
No idea how they deal with the bedding wash!


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> That’s it. You just scored.




I *scored* a good deal on a *score* of movie *score* albums, several were *scored*, but I knew the *score* going in  ...



Fun day planned!

Hitting up Total Wine specifically to check out their always dazzling beer assortment (they claim 2500, that seems possible), dropping the wife off at a nice place near there where she's staying with some old friends for the night, they're shopping, eating out. I'm picking up T at school, we're eating a local pizza joint, sitting in the nice outside area, and then coming home to chill and watch some murder shows 

_"There were signs ..."

_

I might knockaround an hour here and there on some work ...











... or not.


----------



## Clix Pix

I tend to do laundry when I notice that I'm running short on something essential, or (more likely)  when I happen to be in the mood.  A lot of times I'll do a load or two while I'm working on something on the computer and am at home anyway, rather than when intending to go out to do errands.  I don't like to leave the house and have either the washer or the dryer running.   Sometimes I'll do everything, just get all of the laundry out of the way at once, or other times I'll just run a load of only one type of thing: bed linens for instance, or maybe just the white-and-light colored clothing, or the darks.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Actually, today was laundry day, chateau moi.  

A dark wash; tomorrow, or Sunday, will follow that up with a "light wash".



Apple fanboy said:


> When I was a young lad out on the town it meant something entirely different. Like I had a successful night if you know what I mean.



Ah, yes.

This, I do know, for I well recall that this expression - in that precise context - was part of the active vocabulary of my students when I dwelt in the groves of academe and darkened the door of many a classroom.




mollyc said:


> Typically it's if you bought or otherwise procured something that is in short supply or a special price. "I scored a deal on this computer for Black Friday." "I scored this vintage camera on eBay."
> 
> 
> Yes, this also.



Ah, thank you.

Now, I understand; this explanation makes total sense.

The sense of glee, of insane triumph, was obvious, and could clearly be inferred from the tone of the posts where this expression (verb) was used, but the wider context baffled me.


----------



## Renzatic

This happened to me a week ago. I'm sitting around in the house, listening to the rain pour outside, when I hear the camera alarm beep. I pick up the phone, look at it, and think...

...what kind of fucked up post-modern Mary Poppins bullshit is this?

It was so weird, I just had to share it.






Anyway, dude wanted to sell me bug spray. Why he was selling bug spray on a hoverboard in the pouring rain, I have no idea.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> This happened to me a week ago. I'm sitting around in the house, listening to the rain pour outside, when I hear the camera alarm beep. I pick up the phone, look at it, and think...
> 
> ...what kind of fucked up post-modern Mary Poppins bullshit is this?
> 
> It was so weird, I just had to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, dude wanted to sell me bug spray. Why he was selling bug spray on a hoverboard in the pouring rain, I have no idea.




Hahaha, POTW.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Hitting up Total Wine specifically to check out their always dazzling beer assortment (they claim 2500, that seems possible), dropping the wife off at a nice place near there where she's staying with some old friends for the night, they're shopping, eating out. I'm picking up T at school, we're eating a local pizza joint, sitting in the nice outside area, and then coming home to chill and watch some murder shows
> 
> I might knockaround an hour here and there on some work ...
> 
> ... or not.




The plan MOSTLY came together   We got the pizza TG since there was some nasty weather rolling in and holy f***ing hell, the lightning activity was INSANE.  I was kind of nodding off in the TV room, and there was a FLASH-BOOM, I'm talking almost no time between the two, it had to have hit within a couple of hundred yards if not closer, the boom lasted for like a minute and rattled the house   

Hahahaha, then I turn about and see the daughter standing there with a shocked look on her face, "Umm, can I watch TV down here?"

We wound up watching Get Out (a fave of ours), so good, pounded more pizza, weather cleared out.  Surprisingly, only one small flicker and no power (or internet) loss.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I paid a visit to the farmers' market and treated myself to some vegetables, - all organic - (I had phoned yesterday to ask them to put some stuff aside):

Onions, carrots, celery, spring onions, peppers, courgettes (zucchini), aubergines (eggplant), cucumber, tomatoes - both cherry tomatoes and larger tomatoes - the locally grown tomatoes are amazing at this time of year - garlic, (lots), and parsley and basil.

And free range, organic eggs.

Fruit included strawberries, lemons, pink grapefruit, peaches, and apricots.

And locally produced honey.

The meat stall was packing up, but I managed to buy some fillet steak, and some (free range, organic) chicken thighs.

And, I spotted gravadlax - which I prefer to smoked salmon - in the fish stall, so that, too, made its way into my shopping basket.

Olives (kalamata olives, standard green olives, and green olives stuffed with anchovy), and olive oil were also purchased.

A visit to the cheesemonger (cheese purchases are described in the "cheese" thread), and the French bakery completed my shopping for today.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Hitting up Total Wine specifically to check out their always dazzling beer assortment (they claim 2500, that seems possible)





Didn't have a ton of time,  but picked these two up, haven't tried (but excited to) the new Founders on the left yet - and per "The Agreement", no pumpkin beers before September, so the DH on the right is just chillin' in the beer fridge


----------



## Scepticalscribe

@DT: Please let us know what you think of the Founders "Highball Drifter".  Some of their beers are superb. What is the abv?


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> I *scored* a good deal on a *score* of movie *score* albums, several were *scored*, but I knew the *score* going in ...



Brilliant. Who wrote it?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother and I had a good chat by phone.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Brilliant. Who wrote it?




Some guy I know, I hear he's been published a few times ... but is kind of an a-hole.  




DT said:


> Full house list just dropped for HHN 2022




Tickets acquired 

Went with the 30-something night frequent fear plus pass, that will cover us for our 5 days mid-October, but heck we might fly down another weekend or two since it's most of Sep and Oct, including Halloween weekend (I think we're doing to go dark this Halloween after almost 20 years of overdoing it ...)




Scepticalscribe said:


> @DT: Please let us know what you think of the Founders "Highball Drifter".  Some of their beers are superb. What is the abv?




It's stellar, but not surprising, as Founders - I'm sure you'd agree - tends to exceed expectations.  ABV is a stout 11%, a bit boozy, it's present but it's a comfortable warmth.  It's very rich, a nice balanced flavor of vanilla, brown sugar, cherry, some burnt orange, a little salty, not unlike my favorite bourbons that tend towards a sweeter fruity/spicy vs. an earthy/oaky profile.  Between the complex flavors and ABV, it's definitely a slow sipper that needs some time, like a neat pour of good bourbon.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Does it mean: "I bought something", or, does it carry an implied meaning of:  "I successfully acquired something and am feeing insanely triumphant as a result"?




Either, but more towards the latter.

I just scored some tickets to the concert.  Something you are happy about.  You wouldn't score a bottle of water at the C-store.


----------



## Herdfan

mollyc said:


> My husband only touches the washing machine when it needs to be fixed.




That is why I have my own in the garage. 

But alas that will not last long as we just went under contract for a new house in Cottonwood AZ.  Closing by 11/15 and hope to be in it by mid-January.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Off to take the i3 in to get a sensor replaced. Then working from home the rest of the day. 
How is it Monday morning already. 
Tonight I’ll be watching the new GOT spin off, House of the Dragon.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> But alas that will not last long as we just went under contract for a new house in Cottonwood AZ.  Closing by 11/15 and hope to be in it by mid-January.




You live in West Virginia right now, right?


----------



## Alli

Bone density scan shortly. I expect to sit in the house the rest of the day while it either rains, or we have workers all over the place.


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> You live in West Virginia right now, right?




Yes.  And will not miss the humidity.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> Yes.  And will not miss the humidity.




Okay, so I still have time to post this...


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> That is why I have my own in the garage.
> 
> But alas that will not last long as we just went under contract for a new house in Cottonwood AZ.  Closing by 11/15 and hope to be in it by mid-January.




Not a bad time of year to skip out from the weather in the East...


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Not a bad time of year to skip out from the weather in the East...




It's been pretty nice for me. It's been fairly mild since the heatwave broke. Lots of rain, but it hasn't killed anyone yet.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> It's been pretty nice for me. It's been fairly mild since the heatwave broke. Lots of rain, but it hasn't killed anyone yet.




Yeah but I was on about his making a move from W.Va to AZ before winter sets in.


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> Okay, so I still have time to post this...
> 
> View attachment 16957




Yeah, that's pretty accurate really.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Yeah but I was on about his making a move from W.Va to AZ before winter sets in.




I know. I was just bragging.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Yeah, that's pretty accurate really.




It's like that here in the more northern end of Appalachia if you get up into the hill country sometimes...   at least until their dogs get to know ya.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Not a bad time of year to skip out from the weather in the East...




When we were out there, it was what they call "monsoon season" where there are storms that can pop-up any time.  And they were complaining about the humidity.  It was 35%.  They have no idea what humidity is.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> It's like that here in the more northern end of Appalachia if you get up into the hill country sometimes...   at least until their dogs get to know ya.




Throw in a mesh back baseball cap, and a deeper tan, and he'd fit in pretty well down here.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> It's like that here in the more northern end of Appalachia if you get up into the hill country sometimes...   at least until their dogs get to know ya.




And dogs that bark at trucks they don't know.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> When we were out there, it was what they call "monsoon season" where there are storms that can pop-up any time.  And they were complaining about the humidity.  It was 35%.  They have no idea what humidity is.




It could be 120 out in the desert, and you won't even give a damn.


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> It could be 120 out in the desert, and you won't even give a damn.




Ah, the beauty of Cottonwood/Sedona.

Right now it is 93 with a Real Feel of ........93.  At 3600' of elevation, it runs 10 or so degrees cooler than Phoenix.  And if that is too hot, Flagstaff is 45 minutes and 3,300' higher.  Although I start to get a headache at that elevation if I get there too fast.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> And dogs that bark at trucks they don't know.




My late bro told a friend who was coming to help him do some work on his place at day's end one time,  "Don't get outta your truck until I get home.  Just because the dog likes ya when I"m home don't mean sh^t when I'm _not_ home."

Sure enough the bro gets home and the guy had spaced out that warning, so he's up on the roof of his truck in the late afternoon sun, laughing only because the dog couldn't get up in the truck bed to maul him.

He had got out of the truck and then the dog rushed him from over by the porch,  and he wasn't sure he could get back into the cab without at least getting his pants pockets re-tailored.  So he scrabbled his way over side of the bed and up onto the roof as last resort, unsure if the dog could make it into the bed too,


----------



## DT

I found an iPad Mini 2. 

Well, not so much found as rediscovered under a pile of documents in the office where I've been cleaning up/out.  Screen is mint, back has a little wear, I just logged out of all the services, did a full reset, I'll probably set it up today for hoots, would make a good reader for the evening (vs. the iPad Pro).  A search indicates handles up to iOS 12, this was the first Mini with the retina display, it looks terrific, A7 so a little slow, only 16GB, but for my purposes it's a nice find


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> I found an iPad Mini 2.
> 
> Well, not so much found as rediscovered under a pile of documents in the office where I've been cleaning up/out.  Screen is mint, back has a little wear, I just logged out of all the services, did a full reset, I'll probably set it up today for hoots, would make a good reader for the evening (vs. the iPad Pro).  A search indicates handles up to iOS 12, this was the first Mini with the retina display, it looks terrific, A7 so a little slow, only 16GB, but for my purposes it's a nice find




I use mine for reading ebooks, it works great for that.   It's also fine for keeping one eye on a ballgame when I'm doing something else with my iPad Pro, like catching up with back issues of The New Yorker.


----------



## shadow puppet

DT said:


> I found an iPad Mini 2.
> 
> Well, not so much found as rediscovered under a pile of documents in the office where I've been cleaning up/out.  Screen is mint, back has a little wear, I just logged out of all the services, did a full reset, I'll probably set it up today for hoots, would make a good reader for the evening (vs. the iPad Pro).  A search indicates handles up to iOS 12, this was the first Mini with the retina display, it looks terrific, A7 so a little slow, only 16GB, but for my purposes it's a nice find



Hey, it saves it from a landfill!  I'm still reading on my ancient iPad Air (yep, the original).  As long as it works, I plan to keep using it.  
Enjoy your find!


----------



## DT

DT said:


> 4 for 4, holy shit!
> Hahahaha, I even put a note in the order, "Please pack carefully, it gets broken every time ..."
> View attachment 16619




So I contacted Wallymart, got a refund, less than 5 minutes on a CS chat.

Tried another diet ginger beer from Total Wine, a new one,  not terrible, but not great.

Hahahaha, let's try this again, six 4-packs (took it over $35 for free shipping), it's on the way!  Will they go 5 for 5 with damaged product?


----------



## Eric

Surfing Reddit, is this mean? It seems mean.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/wvzo9l


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Surfing Reddit, is this mean? It seems mean.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/wvzo9l




No context really, regarding the photo, the portrait, the artist and relationship to couple if any, never mind whether they've seen the portrait. etc.   So it's hard to say. 

But flattering? No, and who knows what's the message there with how the figures are posed in the portrait.


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> No context really, regarding the photo, the portrait, the artist and relationship to couple if any, never mind whether they've seen the portrait. etc.   So it's hard to say.
> 
> But flattering? No, and who knows what's the message there with how the figures are posed in the portrait.



Posted as found, currently sitting at the top of the front page... some of the comments are gold.


----------



## ronntaylor

Eric said:


> Surfing Reddit, is this mean? It seems mean.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/wvzo9l



My Jr. High nickname was Ol' Five Head! Looks like a couple that posed for a caricature. It's a little extreme, but isn't that expected?


----------



## Eric

ronntaylor said:


> My Jr. High nickname was Ol' Five Head! Looks like a couple that posed for a caricature. It's a little extreme, but isn't that expected?



Yeah just my dry sense of humor, I laughed my ass off for like 5 minutes.. brutally hilarious


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> My Jr. High nickname was Ol' Five Head! Looks like a couple that posed for a caricature. It's a little extreme, but isn't that expected?





Apparently this is a woman caricature artist in Waikiki, Hawaii, and well known for seriously twisting/taunting her subjects, like you kind of know it's going to be a serious visual roast.

This  comment ...



> Laughed and said "that's hilarious thank you!" _cried in the car_


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Apparently this is a woman caricature artist in Waikiki, Hawaii, and well known for seriously twisting/taunting her subjects, like you kind of know it's going to be a serious visual roast.
> 
> This  comment ...



Capturing the lazy eye was murder


----------



## DT

And she's totally attractive, I find beauty in the diversity of being human, I like big, prominent features, character, lines, hahaha, I'm sure that artist would give me a nose that required two canvases


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Capturing the lazy eye was murder




Artist is definitely talented.


----------



## Alli

I’m headed back across the bay today while hubby stays home with the electricians. I have a late afternoon doctor’s appointment, so I’m meeting friends for lunch before, and then meeting a former student for coffee afterwards. With any luck I’ll remember to stop at CVS on the way home.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I’m headed back across the bay today while hubby stays home with the electricians. I have a late afternoon doctor’s appointment, so I’m meeting friends for lunch before, and then meeting a former student for coffee afterwards. With any luck I’ll remember to stop at CVS on the way home.




One of those days you'd not be surprised to run into yourself enroute to next stop!    Sounds like renovations at the new digs are proceeding apace.  Will be nice to have that in the rear view for sure.

Today I'm lazing around catching up on all the gory or delightful details of NYS elections yesterday...

This was a second round of primaries (first was in June) due to late and court-contested redistricting,  and also because there were two separate ballots for some voters, due to special elections --with different rules on who could vote--  to fill vacant House seats in existing districts, with winners taking the seats just between now and January.​​Lot of absentee ballots because having elections in August anyway is supremely stupid, I mean half of NYC checks out on Memorial Day weekend and will be back in October...​​Some mumbling about "I wanted to vote for this guy but he's not even on the ballot, why was he campaigning in my neighborhood?"​​One guy is already the nominee for fall elections in a new district,  but was running in an old district to take that House seat until January.  Gotta love redistricting.​
Anyway reading details in NY papers and online political sites today is heaven for political junkies.  All the housekeeping chores are on back burner for the day;  all meals to be fashioned from whatever looks like it will fit in a pita with some hummus to hold it all together.


----------



## DT

Voted, local primaries


DT said:


> So I contacted Wallymart, got a refund, less than 5 minutes on a CS chat.
> 
> Tried another diet ginger beer from Total Wine, a new one,  not terrible, but not great.
> 
> Hahahaha, let's try this again, six 4-packs (took it over $35 for free shipping), it's on the way!  Will they go 5 for 5 with damaged product?
> 
> View attachment 16990




We're going to need to start a deadpool for my ginger beer orders,  , less than 4 hours after the IN TRANSIT status, I get this on Fedex:






And the Walmart side:







But ...


----------



## DT

DT said:


> A search indicates handles up to iOS 12, this was the first Mini with the retina display, it looks terrific, A7 so a little slow, only 16GB, but for my purposes it's a nice find




I was pleasantly surprised to find out it's actually a 64GB model 

Ordered a simple $10 silicone case, transparent/smoke, that will be here today tomorrow (used Amazon points, so "free"), I wasn't going to spend any money on it, but holy smokes, it is super slippery without a case!

I had several apps at download indicate "_Requires iOS<newer>, downloading most recent compatible version_", and Amazon gave me a straight up, NOPE.  I launched it, a message in the app showed "_Requires iOS 13, please use Amazon.com_" and it redirected me to the .com in Safari ...


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Tickets acquired
> 
> Went with the 30-something night frequent fear plus pass, that will cover us for our 5 days mid-October, but heck we might fly down another weekend or two since it's most of Sep and Oct, including Halloween weekend (I think we're doing to go dark this Halloween after almost 20 years of overdoing it ...)




I kept checking the rooms for the Labor day weekend, and *boom*, got a good one, so we're doing another couple of days, and one HHN at the beginning of September   (Our 2 month pass covers Sept 4th).


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

It’s been a shit couple of weeks and today is another day. My wife’s cousin died of cancer at just 49 and it came very quickly. Her family has started fighting each other over funeral arrangements which is stressing us all out. A work colleague of mine died on Saturday, also of cancer, she was just 43. One of my best mates Dads died of a massive heart attack on Monday night and had only just got home after 2 weeks in hospital. Been comforting my mate as he’s in huge shock. 

Can’t wait for the weekend to be honest as I haven’t been at my best lately and probably spent too much time escaping online and not being overly friendly at times. I have to go to a stag do tomorrow which I’d really rather not go, but can’t let a mate down. Oh well, off to work.


----------



## Alli

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It’s been a shit couple of weeks and today is another day. <snip>
> 
> Can’t wait for the weekend to be honest as I haven’t been at my best lately and probably spent too much time escaping online and not being overly friendly at times. <snip>



I’m so sorry. Sounds like the worst month imaginable. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> It’s been a shit couple of weeks and today is another day. My wife’s cousin died of cancer at just 49 and it came very quickly. Her family has started fighting each other over funeral arrangements which is stressing us all out. A work colleague of mine died on Saturday, also of cancer, she was just 43. One of my best mates Dads died of a massive heart attack on Monday night and had only just got home after 2 weeks in hospital. Been comforting my mate as he’s in huge shock.
> 
> Can’t wait for the weekend to be honest as I haven’t been at my best lately and probably spent too much time escaping online and not being overly friendly at times. I have to go to a stag do tomorrow which I’d really rather not go, but can’t let a mate down. Oh well, off to work.



Tough few days. Try to enjoy your night out. When you have a drink, remember your departed family and colleagues. 
At least it’s a long weekend to recover from the headache.


----------



## lizkat

Hanging out for part of the afternoon just looking at some of the art of Mitchell Johnson.   A lot of his stuff is more about color and his somehow keeping structures simple but often recognizably "from" one or another location around the world.  Most of it is set in summertime scenes, and the beach scenes can look European or American by time he's set the brush down, even if he's only drawn a couple of chairs.

I've come to admire Johnson's works for probably the same reasons I've always liked _Tne New Yorker_ covers done by Gretchen Dow Simpson, although her paintings are more realistic and usually of light colored houses in "close up and personal" view.   The annual appeal of both of these artists' works comes from my awareness that summer's end is near, so it makes me wistful in a way.  Even though I'm a big fan of the change of seasons, the transition that I'm most ambivalent about is moving from summer to autumn.  Funny because the fall season is actually my favorite.

So yeah, today a day of deliberately avoiding any list making or chores related to incoming chilly nights and falling maple leaves...  gonna spend the weekend hanging out as if summer lasts forever too!


----------



## DT

Mitchell Johnson is terrific, a lot of his subject matter is "beachy", I have those kind of scenes in my memory, the mismatching beach chairs, etc.

We have a signed nice print  (it was a 45 edition run, hand pressed, with the original screens destroyed) by Linda Molto.  Some of the same kind of subject matter, coastal, beachy, captures those things I've seen so many times.  Our print is titled, "The Only Game in Town",  wait I'll shoot a pic, it's hanging right in front of me (wall between the office and the kitchen ...)

Sorry, some bad reflection.  My Dad had that tackle box, that live bait container, that same open face spinning reel when I look at it, gives me a happy vibe


----------



## Alli

We’re getting ready to head out on a “mushroom foray.” I’m really excited!


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> We’re getting ready to head out on a “mushroom foray.” I’m really excited!




Don't' eat the small, purple polka-dotted ones ... or wait, do eat them and make sure you bring some music, maybe some Floyd ...


----------



## Alli

Well that didn’t pan out. Glad I only spent $20 for it. Poor directions means everyone on Facebook trying to figure out wtf to meet…and nobody responding.


----------



## mollyc

spent a couple of hours tearing out asian beauty berries. it’s too bad i love the purple berries in the fall but this variety is invasive and taking over my backyard. i hope to plant a pollinator garden in next spring where some were.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Well that didn’t pan out. Glad I only spent $20 for it. Poor directions means everyone on Facebook trying to figure out wtf to meet…and nobody responding.





Hahaha, you should definitely watch the Bob's Burgers episode titled, *Boys Just Wanna Have Fungus*


----------



## Apple fanboy

Another sunny day here. Going for an early morning walk with Mrs AFB. Then perhaps some gardening. 
A pretty standard Sunday for us.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Mother would have celebrated her 92nd birthday today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Mother would have celebrated her 92nd birthday today.



Well I hope you have something nice planned to remember her by. At least a decent glass of something no doubt.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Another sunny day here. Going for an early morning walk with Mrs AFB. Then perhaps some gardening.
> A pretty standard Sunday for us.




Stayed up late reading last night, so today might even involve the rare nap,  since I still wake up with the light no matter when I had called the previous day done...   I'll take this wolf's nap as a model, but not out in the meadow:  August isstill way too hot for that!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1563691583802712064/​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Well I hope you have something nice planned to remember her by. At least a decent glass of something no doubt.



Decent Brother and I chatted on the phone, and both brothers - and my German sister-in-law - (by Twitter and email) replied to a tweet I had posted about her (my mother). 

However, a close neighbour - an absolutely lovely lady whom we have known since we were small children (and whose children were childhood friends) died a few days ago, (cancer, not Covid) thus, today - I attended the "removal" and conveyed condolences from both brothers, in addition to my own - we have known the family (genuinely lovely people) well for at least half a century - was also about them.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Decent Brother and I chatted on the phone, and both brothers - and my German sister-in-law - (by Twitter and email) replied to a tweet I had posted about her.
> 
> However, a close neighbour - an absolutely lovely lady whom we have known since we were small children (and whose children were childhood friends) died a few days ago, (cancer, not Covid) thus, today - I attended the "removal" and conveyed condolences from both brothers, in addition to my own - we have known the family (genuinely lovely people) well for at least half a century - was also about them.



Sorry for your loss. 
Glad you got to remember your own Mother with your siblings. 

Here I enjoyed some football and watched the Spa Grand Prix from Belgium. 

Bank holiday tomorrow. Nothing more adventurous than a bit of gardening planned. Certainly not going anywhere.


----------



## Alli

The rain has stopped and the sun is out! The cement guys showed up this morning so we can finally have all the work finished. They are doing other odd jobs too, and currently moving the back gate so Harley can park his truck on the side of the house. Next they’ll be installing the rail for the pool, and finally pouring the concrete both to hold said rail, and do the sidewalk. Once they’re all done I shall be throwing myself into the pool!

Last night we celebrated 25 years of marriage with an incredible dinner. I had blackened scallops and he had a steak.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> The rain has stopped and the sun is out! The cement guys showed up this morning so we can finally have all the work finished. They are doing other odd jobs too, and currently moving the back gate so Harley can park his truck on the side of the house. Next they’ll be installing the rail for the pool, and finally pouring the concrete both to hold said rail, and do the sidewalk. Once they’re all done I shall be throwing myself into the pool!
> 
> Last night we celebrated 25 years of marriage with an incredible dinner. I had blackened scallops and he had a steak.
> 
> View attachment 17129View attachment 17130View attachment 17131



Congratulations. Our 24th is in a week or so.


----------



## DT

@Alli 

Well, your new avatar is just too goddamn cute.  









But seriously, it's too cute, do something about it ...


----------



## ronntaylor

Alli said:


> Last night we celebrated 25 years of marriage with an incredible dinner. I had blackened scallops and he had a steak.



Congratulations!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> The rain has stopped and the sun is out! The cement guys showed up this morning so we can finally have all the work finished. They are doing other odd jobs too, and currently moving the back gate so Harley can park his truck on the side of the house. Next they’ll be installing the rail for the pool, and finally pouring the concrete both to hold said rail, and do the sidewalk. Once they’re all done I shall be throwing myself into the pool!
> 
> Last night we celebrated 25 years of marriage with an incredible dinner. I had blackened scallops and he had a steak.
> 
> View attachment 17129View attachment 17130View attachment 17131



Awwwwwwww......

.....that picture in your avatar (and in the post) is absolutely lovely.  

Congratulations on your anniversary and hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> The rain has stopped and the sun is out! The cement guys showed up this morning so we can finally have all the work finished. They are doing other odd jobs too, and currently moving the back gate so Harley can park his truck on the side of the house. Next they’ll be installing the rail for the pool, and finally pouring the concrete both to hold said rail, and do the sidewalk. Once they’re all done I shall be throwing myself into the pool!
> 
> Last night we celebrated 25 years of marriage with an incredible dinner. I had blackened scallops and he had a steak.
> 
> View attachment 17129View attachment 17130View attachment 17131



HUGE CONGRATS to both of you love birds!!!  Your new avvie is absolutely adorable!


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Last night we celebrated 25 years of marriage with an incredible dinner. I had blackened scallops and he had a steak.



All that and decent weather!  Many more such celebrations ahead.


----------



## Eric

Playing some original music with my new looper pedal, all recorded and played in real time live. Very cool tech but can also go bad quick if you hit the wrong button, enjoy what turned out to be a 90s sitcom theme song for whatever reason.


----------



## DT

That's very cool, I've seen a few vids of people building up a tune using a looper.

Hahaha, yeah, I get what you're saying, when you hit that big chord at the end it trails off, that's like the ending of the opening credits where the 20-somethings, trying to find their way in New York, are walking always from the camera, hands on each other's shoulders, ready to dream big ...

DREAMING BIG!

Starring
===================
Courteney Cox
Malcolm Jamal-Warner
Sarah Michelle Gellar

Main Title Theme
===================
Eric


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> @Alli
> 
> Well, your new avatar is just too goddamn cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, it's too cute, do something about it ...



Is the diabetes hitting yet?


lizkat said:


> All that and decent weather!  Many more such celebrations ahead.



I don’t know what to do with all this sunshine!


Eric said:


> Playing some original music with my new looper pedal, all recorded and played in real time live. Very cool tech but can also go bad quick if you hit the wrong button, enjoy what turned out to be a 90s sitcom theme song for whatever reason.



I love it! And you’re right, definitely sounds like the soundtrack to a sitcom.


----------



## mollyc

my husband’s birthday so time to make a cake. i try to start early because it always takes me much longer than i expect.


----------



## DT

Being hassled by Nancy Pelosi ...





BTW, I have absolutely no idea who Larry is ...


----------



## Alli

So a few days ago I took over the Twitter account of the county’s Democrat organization. It’s time-consuming, but so much fun! I can now be the internet troll I always wanted to be and swat maggats officially.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> my husband’s birthday so time to make a cake. i try to start early because it always takes me much longer than i expect.



Pictures or it didn’t happen!


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Being hassled by Nancy Pelosi ...
> 
> View attachment 17213
> 
> BTW, I have absolutely no idea who Larry is ...





It's all day with Nancy, geez lady, give it a rest ...


----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen!



tomorrow! just finished it


----------



## lizkat

Swatting flies today. There are two or three buzzing around in here. Must have got in when I was taking stuff out to the bins this morning.   Hate it in when house flies get all logy near summers' end, and don't even want to move when you wave a swatter at them trying to get them to move away from something breakable.  Damn!  And why didn't they go stick themselves onto one of those clear strips I put in a window earlier today...


----------



## mollyc

Apple fanboy said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen!







the foil wrapped board leaves a bit to be desired, but the actual cake came out better than I expected!


----------



## DT

Holy Smokes!


----------



## DT

We were pretty stoked to see The Mummy has re-opened at Universal! It's been closed for a refurb, with new effects, some general car/track improvements, etc., it's one of our faves and it's been closed for a long time (~8 months).  They've been saying "Late Summer" for the re-opening, whatever that meant ...

We at least __assumed__ it would be open for our long stay for HHN '22 in October, but just last week, kind of a spur-of-the-moment and since our HHN passes are a multi-day-multi-month, we got a room for this weekend (HHN officially starts tomorrow night) so it was a nice surprise / good timing


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> View attachment 17234
> 
> the foil wrapped board leaves a bit to be desired, but the actual cake came out better than I expected!



Please PM me your address. I’ll be round for a slice! Looks yummy.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> We were pretty stoked to see The Mummy has re-opened at Universal! It's been closed for a refurb, with new effects, some general car/track improvements, etc., it's one of our faves and it's been closed for a long time (~8 months).  They've been saying "Late Summer" for the re-opening, whatever that meant ...
> 
> We at least __assumed__ it would be open for our long stay for HHN '22 in October, but just last week, kind of a spur-of-the-moment and since our HHN passes are a multi-day-multi-month, we got a room for this weekend (HHN officially starts tomorrow night) so it was a nice surprise / good timing




In celebration of The Mummy being open, we're taking our Universal Mummy themed shot glass.  *2oz* Canada shot glass included for scale ...


----------



## lizkat

Today finally caved in and re-upgraded the MacOS on my 2020 MBA to Monterey despite loathing it for what they did to the Books app.   I had put it to Monterey in May and then reverted to Big Sur almost immediately thereafter because Books app is embedded in the damn operating system, not separate like Pages or whatever.

Not really hoping for Books app improvement in Ventura, but I will not want to still be running Big Sur when Ventura is released.  I may wait to go to Ventura until a .1 release,  but I don't want to be 2 cycles back meanwhile.  Never sure they really do _all _the security patches in the back versions of MacOS that are still supported, even though they do issue security updates.

Part of me keeps hoping the reason they are delaying iPadOS 16  release is they are actually going to fix up what's wrong with the Books app,  and will be improving metadata handling going forward.   Yeah, rose colored glasses, and I will likely be depressed when realizing that's absolutely not why the iPadOS 16 release is delayed.

At least I'm running the latest MacOS again, so there's that.   And it took less time than I thought since I'd already culled out stuff I didn't want when preparing for the original upgrade to Monterey back in the spring.   So there's time to catch up with some of my watch lists tonight.  I had set aside the whole day just in case Murphy's Law popped in.


----------



## Citysnaps

Secure erasing a 2012 iMac before getting rid of it. Will take some time.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just back from a walk with Mrs AFB. This morning it was gardening and cleaning out the car. 
One more weekend until my 12 day week. Yay. I can hardly wait.


----------



## lizkat

Citysnaps said:


> Secure erasing a 2012 iMac before getting rid of it. Will take some time.




Always so tempting to consider alternative methods.

​


----------



## shadow puppet

I hate AFib. I’m at UCLA Emergency on an IV & feel like crap.  Not my idea of a fun Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

mollyc said:


> View attachment 17234
> 
> the foil wrapped board leaves a bit to be desired, but the actual cake came out better than I expected!



That looks absolutely (mouthwateringly) delicious.

Gorgeous; do enjoy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

DT said:


> We were pretty stoked to see The Mummy has re-opened at Universal! It's been closed for a refurb, with new effects, some general car/track improvements, etc., it's one of our faves and it's been closed for a long time (~8 months).  They've been saying "Late Summer" for the re-opening, whatever that meant ...
> 
> We at least __assumed__ it would be open for our long stay for HHN '22 in October, but just last week, kind of a spur-of-the-moment and since our HHN passes are a multi-day-multi-month, we got a room for this weekend (HHN officially starts tomorrow night) so it was a nice surprise / good timing



In this context, I assume that "stoked" means that you are ecstatically delighted and excited and insanely happy that the event you have described - this re-opening - has taken place?


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> I hate AFib. I’m at UCLA Emergency on an IV & feel like crap.  Not my idea of a fun Labor Day weekend.




Prayers.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> I hate AFib. I’m at UCLA Emergency on an IV & feel like crap.  Not my idea of a fun Labor Day weekend.



I hope you feel better and declared healthy soon!


Herdfan said:


> Prayers.



I just saw a post on Twitter that this emojI is actually a high five. Now I’m conflicted.


----------



## fooferdoggie

had fun with the granddaughter today. she played with our puppy and then we rode to 3 different parks.


----------



## fooferdoggie

shadow puppet said:


> I hate AFib. I’m at UCLA Emergency on an IV & feel like crap.  Not my idea of a fun Labor Day weekend.



ya thats when shit happens when your gonna have fun. my esophagus went ballistic on the forth of July a few years ago ruined it for me.


----------



## fooferdoggie

been watching these tick tock videos of all these rural cheese people cooking. learned a lot. they cook so hot and use a lot of oil. I usually steam the veggies but I stir fried them in a really hot pan. the bok choy bases should have been smaller I split them but they still needed more cooking. so them and the flat peas garlic and ginger with teriyaki marinated shrimp (need to buy them from trader joes without the shell) but they were still pretty good and the dogs liked the shells.  I have a induction stove so I let the steel pans to get hot without smoking while I get the stuff ready then crank up the heat and cook fast and hot. I get the butcher to slice meat then for me then it cooks in just couple of minutes.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I just saw a post on Twitter that this emojI is actually a high five. Now I’m conflicted.




I have heard that as well, but too many people are using it in cases where the High Five would be way inappropriate. 

And then there is this:






						No, the Praying Hands Emoji Is Not a "High Five"
					

ABC 6 in Philadelphia suggested today that the praying hands emoji—one used to express faith, gratitude, or a general "Jesus take the wheel" attitude—is actually a "high five." ABC 6 in Philadelphia is wrong.



					www.gawker.com


----------



## Eric

Can't stop laughing at this, wife says I'm going to hell for it.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> We were pretty stoked to see The Mummy has re-opened at Universal!




And it was open, first ride since Jan 

Our view from the Villas this weekend ...


----------



## Eric

shadow puppet said:


> I hate AFib. I’m at UCLA Emergency on an IV & feel like crap.  Not my idea of a fun Labor Day weekend.



Wow, so sorry to hear this, Keep us updated and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DT

This house:






Has gotten a lot of hype, the Team preview feedback Discord chat said it was one of the best ever (talking 31 years of this event).

It exceeded expectations.  Wow.  Just stunning, I mean, spooky, scary, cold, creepy, and so atmospheric and beautifully designed.  It was in Stage 24, which is a massive soundstage, in the center was a huge lighthouse, the light would cut through the entire house on occasion, lighting thing up, something just through the slats of the old building on the pier.  Even the smells were carefully designed, at one point, we walked through a light rain, fog rolling in, and it smelled like an old pier, like slightly decaying barnacles. Just wow.

The timing, the actors, the costumes, holy smokes, these old style diving suits that were lit up inside and the actor had this horrific makeup - of the old dead fisherman hanging from a huge hook that slid along part of the path, while he screamed and reached out at you with a huge hook.  At one point you come across what looks like part of a full scale ship, with a ghostly women up on the bow.

From Slashfilm:



> However, one house is undeniably the best of the bunch. "Dead Man's Pier: Winter's Wake" is both aesthetically gorgeous and teeming with startling scares. It also stands as perhaps the most depressing house the Universal Orlando team has created, and if there is one house that absolutely must be experienced at the event, it is "Dead Man's Pier."




Read More: https://www.slashfilm.com/994274/un...-haunt-goes-back-to-basics/?utm_campaign=clip


----------



## lizkat

Counting my blessings that, for whatever reasons, Frontier seems to have buried its main data and voice line feeds to our still overhead wires around here from separate and differently sited underground conduits. 

Anyway we have had over 2.5 inches of rain in last 24 hours.  This has translated yet again --like in July and in August--  to a lingering landline phone service outage.  But the data piece of my DSL service still works so I do have net connections and WiFi calling.  Since we live in a dead zone for cell here, that really matters.   Wish they'd bring a cell tower here but i've been wishing that since like 1997.  Some of my neighbors still don't have mobile phones or internet service either, so when it rains now they are incommunicado...

Seems like Frontier must have buried some part of the digital voice line conduits to this area below current water table levels.  And that they're finding leaks on a trial and error basis with each passing rain dump.


----------



## rdrr

DT said:


> And it was open, first ride since Jan
> 
> Our view from the Villas this weekend ...
> 
> View attachment 17361



That is the hotel that is modeled after Portofino Italy right?   I have been contemplating staying there during my honeymoon in May 2023.  I found this view strikingly similar to the AirBNB view that I am thinking of pulling the trigger on.  I guess I could make it a cheaper trip and just go to Universal, but I don't think it would fool the future misses.


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> That is the hotel that is modeled after Portofino Italy right?   I have been contemplating staying there during my honeymoon in May 2023.  I found this view strikingly similar to the AirBNB view that I am thinking of pulling the trigger on.  I guess I could make it a cheaper trip and just go to Universal, but I don't think it would fool the future misses.
> 
> View attachment 17372





Hahaha, yeah, maybe if you had her wear a blindfold, umm, I guess the whole time until arrival ... and then maybe just pretended not to notice the roller coasters in the background.


----------



## Cmaier

I’ll be trying to figure out how to get this guy out of my wall.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> I’ll be trying to figure out how to get this guy out of my wall.





Oh, wow.  Don't mess around. They are true vandals.  Get a professional to do it, pronto.


----------



## Cmaier

lizkat said:


> Oh, wow.  Don't mess around. They are true vandals.  Get a professional to do it, pronto.



My wife is calling around.  I got him out of there with a broom handle, and my wife was supposed to grab him with a towel, but she panicked, threw the towel at him, and he ran back into that door pocket and into the wall again.


----------



## rdrr

Cmaier said:


> I’ll be trying to figure out how to get this guy out of my wall.
> 
> View attachment 17376



I imagine a series of A.C.M.E. purchases are in order.   Maybe metal roller skates, a rocket, and an anvil would be my first purchase, if I were you.  What could go wrong?


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Oh, wow.  Don't mess around. They are true vandals.  Get a professional to do it, pronto.




Years ago we had a serious problem with squirrels in the attic, our main storage area is closed off, but they were out of control everywhere else, we hired a company that removed, provided a multi-stage extensive cleaning/disinfecting, and also put "critter resistant" plates over the soffits (the old covers were flimsy round "plugs" that just pushed in ...)

I think it was close to $3K when it was all done.


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Years ago we had a serious problem with squirrels in the attic, our main storage area is closed off, but they were out of control everywhere else, we hired a company that removed, provided a multi-stage extensive cleaning/disinfecting, and also put "critter resistant" plates over the soffits (the old covers were flimsy round "plugs" that just pushed in ...)
> 
> I think it was close to $3K when it was all done.



Wow. $3k. That’s a lot. 

I love squirrels but fortunately we don’t get them in the house. We did have mice in the loft. But the guy we called in only cost us around £100.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Wow. $3k. That’s a lot.




This was a pretty massive project.  We're talking a week of:  crawling around in an enclosed attic space, removing tons of droppings, chemical cleaners for urine, replacing some insulation, trapping and disposal of several squirrels, dealing with 40-50 soffits on a two-story house (so dangerous ladder work), and it was a two-person crew.

Seemed like a bargain


----------



## Cmaier

Removed a random dryer-style vent from the exterior wall (more like bashed it apart), put a one-way door on it (sort of a half have-a-heart trap), blocked the hole inside the house he kept peeking out of, and eventually we have success.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> Removed a random dryer-style vent from the exterior wall (more like bashed it apart), put a one-way door on it (sort of a half have-a-heart trap), blocked the hole inside the house he kept peeking out of, and eventually we have success.
> 
> View attachment 17378




Hope he was just a scout and goes back complaining to kin about the lack of hospitality...


----------



## Cmaier

lizkat said:


> Hope he was just a scout and goes back complaining to kin about the lack of hospitality...




Poor guy was pretty weak. Just sat there yelling at me. Couldn’t climb.  We left some food for him, hoping that he eats it before the neighbor’s cat eats him.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> Poor guy was pretty weak. Just sat there yelling at me. Couldn’t climb.  We left some food for him, hoping that he eats it before the neighbor’s cat eats him.



He might be a recently weaned baby and made a bad choice on where to get chow.   Sounds like you solved his problem for today anyway.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> We left some food for him, hoping that he eats it before the neighbor’s cat eats him.




Sometimes I feel like around here, you can leave out 'cat' ...


----------



## DT

It's time for the first Ginger Beer Deadpool of September


----------



## Herdfan

Cmaier said:


> Just sat there yelling at me.




We have one of those.  He apparently hates when anyone is in "his" driveway.  And he lets us know it.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Poor guy was pretty weak. Just sat there yelling at me. Couldn’t climb.  We left some food for him, hoping that he eats it before the neighbor’s cat eats him.



Glad to hear you're trying to help it out, if you're able to see an outcome let us know (fingers crossed it finds a tree before the cat spots it).


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Glad to hear you're trying to help it out, if you're able to see an outcome let us know (fingers crossed it finds a tree before the cat spots it).



I think he’s hanging out in one of the trees in our backyard now. At least it sounds like him - he screams at me when I come near. Can’t get a good look at him, yet.  But his uncle was on part of our roof again this morning trying to dig a hole or something - he does it all the time.  

Definitely going to get our chimneys capped to keep these guys out.


----------



## DT

Kind of coffee thread content, but ... oh yeah baby!


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Kind of coffee thread content, but ... oh yeah baby!
> 
> View attachment 17433



You’re never planning on growing up, are you.


----------



## rdrr

Stopped drinking about a week ago.   Today is the first day I don't feel agitated or anxious, actually feeling a bit clearer minded.   Damn alcohol withdrawals are a bear.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> You’re never planning on growing up, are you.




Absolutely not.


----------



## Herdfan

rdrr said:


> Stopped drinking about a week ago.   Today is the first day I don't feel agitated or anxious, actually feeling a bit clearer minded.   Damn alcohol withdrawals are a bear.




Good luck!


----------



## Eric

rdrr said:


> Stopped drinking about a week ago.   Today is the first day I don't feel agitated or anxious, actually feeling a bit clearer minded.   Damn alcohol withdrawals are a bear.



Good for you!


----------



## Citysnaps

Alli said:


> You’re never planning on growing up, are you.




Heck no. That's for adults!


----------



## DT

Final Nightmare coffee arrived, woot woot


----------



## Alli

Sunday. I am planning on an afternoon in front of the tv watching my beloved Saints play their first game of the regular season. There’s even a nip in the air. (I have a vivid imagination.)

And shit. I just realized it’s only Saturday.


----------



## Cmaier

They are moving me to a new office on the third floor, and it’s much bigger than my current office, so I am trying to decide which arcade1up machines I am going to put in there 

(I’d put a more sturdy multicade in there except the logistics of getting it in there without bothering the office services people are not good).  

I have 2 arcade1ups at home, 1 of which is modded with a raspberry pi (I did it back before it was easy to buy mod kits), so maybe I’ll mod one and put it in the office. Not sure.

I’m leaning toward at least the Joust machine, for nostalgia.  At Exponential Technology, I was the youngest employee, and I bonded with our architect by playing the joust machine we had in the little break room.  He was fantastic and I sucked. Eventually we hired a guy, Alan, who was a few years younger than me. He was on our CAD team. He learned the Joust pattern and taught me.  Many a night, at 11 or midnight, he’d appear at my cubicle entrance and make a hand gesture indicating we were either going to play foosball or Joust.

He ended up going to AMD when I went to Sun.  I later joined him at AMD and eventually became his boss. He moved to Michigan around the time I left AMD.  Last year he came to town, and stopped by my house. Was great to see him, and we played a game of foosball on my tornado table.  We played for about 10 minutes as wives and children gathered to watch.  In that span, we cracked two foosball player’s heads, and had to finally stop when a third player’s head broke off  

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is the story of why Michigan is too far away from California.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Sunday. I am planning on an afternoon in front of the tv watching my beloved Saints play their first game of the regular season. There’s even a nip in the air. (I have a vivid imagination.)
> 
> And shit. I just realized it’s only Saturday.



Southampton? The games in the Premier League have all been cancelled this weekend.


----------



## Herdfan

Worked this morning.  Listened to TX almost beat Bama on the radio on the way home.

Now watching my Herd leading Notre Dame @ ND 9-7 at the half.  Hope that missed PAT doesn't come back to haunt them.


----------



## DT

On our way back from K-Pop, beverage store, coffees, bookstore ... we cut through the back way by The Fountain, hahaha, this isn't something most people see everyday ...


----------



## Herdfan

Herdfan said:


> Now watching my Herd leading Notre Dame @ ND 9-7 at the half.  Hope that missed PAT doesn't come back to haunt them.




It didn't.

ND goes down to a Group of 5 team at home.  Historic.  Headed out to celebrate with some friends.


----------



## DT

Up early, we made a couple of pumpkin coffees, and walked over to catch the ~7a sunrise - the company and view made the coffee extra amazing this morning


----------



## Alli

So it’s really Sunday now. I’m going to get dressed sometime in the next 2 hours, and pick out THE SHIRT which will be worn for every game for the season.

Last night, somehow the plug going into my USB charger came out (notice I’m not immediately blaming the cats), so when I got up my iPad and watch were dead. IPad, no problem. I can use it while it’s charging. But I feel naked without my watch.


----------



## Apple fanboy

A bit of work first thing. Monthly reports to write for this week’s management meeting. 
Then a walk. A bit of gardening. 
Cleaned the oven as Mrs AFB said it needed doing. What a fun way to spend a weekend. Next weekend I’m working. Not sure how the queen’s funeral will affect the four day show we start on Saturday.


----------



## Cmaier

Last year we projected swirling ghosts on our garage door, and the neighborhood kids kept coming by to pet them or something. This would set off my Ring cameras, and I had the bright idea of playing Halloween music and making scary noises through the Ring speaker closest to the ghosts whenever they came around. This drew even more children, but it required playing music from one device into another device to get it to the speaker.

So today I am testing out a more automated system, using the Ring’s motion sensor in homekit to trigger a Homepod mini mounted inside above the garage door to play spooky music.  Because I’m *that* neighbor.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> A bit of work first thing. Monthly reports to write for this week’s management meeting.





Make sure you get the new cover letter on those if they're TPS reports ... you do not want Lumbergh coming by your desk.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> So it’s really Sunday now. I’m going to get dressed sometime in the next 2 hours, and pick out THE SHIRT which will be worn for every game for the season.
> 
> Last night, somehow the plug going into my USB charger came out (notice I’m not immediately blaming the cats), so when I got up my iPad and watch were dead. IPad, no problem. I can use it while it’s charging. But I feel naked without my watch.




Wow, another close one!


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Wow, another close one!
> 
> View attachment 17558



That’s nothing, you should see the Swedish elections (counting in progress)…


----------



## Pumbaa

Pumbaa said:


> That’s nothing, you should see the Swedish elections (counting in progress)…



Addendum: Frak me. G’night.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Wow, another close one!
> 
> View attachment 17558



That last 19 seconds…almost had a heart attack! Looks like we’re back to being a 4th quarter club.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> That last 19 seconds…almost had a heart attack! Looks like we’re back to being a 4th quarter club.




We were watching the Pittsburgh / Bengals game, same insanity, went into OT 20-20 after the Bengals missed an extra point to end the game, both teams missed field goals in OT, almost went to a tie, then Boswell managed to put 3 points up for Pittsburgh with 5 seconds left on the clock.   Pittsburgh took some bad injuries, it'll be interesting to see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## Nycturne

After realizing that we don’t actually have any spare HVAC filters on hand since the new install, and the filters we now use are about 3-ish months each, grabbed a couple to have on hand. Also grabbed some nitrile disposable gloves, and a couple house plants. 

I don’t exactly have a green thumb, so haven’t kept any house plants up to this point other than what runs rampant in the fish tank, surviving despite my best efforts. I want to change that as a way to see if we can manage CO2 a little better in the house. Got a couple succulents, and a bird’s nest fern. Stuff that the cat will either leave alone or if the cat does munch on it, it won’t be poisonous.


----------



## Alli

Sitting here downloading the iOS 16 update on my phone. Once that’s done I can do my watch. And then I can test out the new power save mode when I go for a swim. Woot!


----------



## DT

Nycturne said:


> After realizing that we don’t actually have any spare HVAC filters on hand since the new install, and the filters we now use are about 3-ish months each, grabbed a couple to have on hand.




I buy Nordic Pure in bulk from Amazon, it's super nice to have a bunch of hand.  Not sure what MERV spec you use, but the 12 work out to about ~$9/each the 14 are ~$12/ea


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Sitting here downloading the iOS 16 update on my phone. Once that’s done I can do my watch. And then I can test out the new power save mode when I go for a swim. Woot!



Me too. Or so I thought. Turned out to be 15.7 that downloaded.


----------



## Nycturne

DT said:


> I buy Nordic Pure in bulk from Amazon, it's super nice to have a bunch of hand.  Not sure what MERV spec you use, but the 12 work out to about ~$9/each the 14 are ~$12/ea



Interesting, in our size, it's quite a bit more expensive. Still save about 20% buying 3rd party, which is in line with what I'd expect from a decent 3rd party replacement.

I am honestly just getting a bit fed up with all the grey market (for lack of a better term) stuff on Amazon these days, so I'm trying to ween myself off them. As a result, I'm getting out more often, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## DT

We have slightly funky filter sizes too, and 3 different returns, but the Nordic have been priced way better vs. local B&M hardware and have been comparable to direct sales (like FilterBuy) with a much better ordering process.

Yeah, there's a lot of sketchy products on Amazon, especially when it comes to branded items and the source being some unknown 3rd party.  I tend to try to purchase things are sold by Amazon or the manufacturer, with delivery by Amazon.


----------



## mollyc

vacuumed. laundry. changed sheets on beds. gave the dog a bath. shuttled one kid to and from school (the other one shuttles herself now, so nice). now to either scan some film or do some writing...maybe a bit of both. a moderately productive day.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Worked from home. Dealing with the fall out from the queen’s funeral being in the middle of our four day exhibition. Not good and means this years show is unlikely to be profitable. 
Collected a rowing machine after work.


----------



## Pumbaa

Had lunch at a local greek place. Prices upped and plates shrunk. Darn it, Putin!

Whined a bit about the election (non-)results, SNAFU part II.

Helped a friend pick up a package and chitchatted for a bit. Yay. 

Got iOS 15.7 and 16.0 installed. Played around a bit with lock screen customization. Promising but not fully there. Need more and better widgets to cross the t:s and dot the i:s. Also need to dig up and prepare a set of background photos and need to become better friends with custom Focus.


----------



## DT

Hahaha, HOLY SHIT, it's a helluva day around the World HQ 

My call to Walmart and discussion about shipping worked!  I didn't mention it, but about a week ago, hahaha, I had another shipment of (6 packs) ginger beer not make it:





5 minutes on the phone seemed to have helped, today, 8 packs arrived, safe and sound:





2 packs in the beer fridge, chillin', waiting to get introduced to some Bulleit bourbon later this evening 


Daughter is killing it:  mid 1/4 grades posted,  they range from 92 to 102, and that's classes like AICE Chemistry,  Algebra 2 Honors, AICE English


And some biz things went down, and well, hahahaha, it's a f***ing mic drop


----------



## Alli

It’s Wednesday, so I’ll be off to donate platelets shortly. Just finished my spinach omelette. After that, the usual swim, and then I’ll be addressing postcards to voters.


----------



## mollyc

Took my camera on my daily Halley (dog) walk. I don't do that very often but every once in a while it's nice to do so to keep me more present on my walk than just dragging the dog.

I might actually rake some leaves. It's really still very much summer here but we always lose some leaves early to the intense heat of late August early September, and I think raking some up will help with the mosquito population. In the meantime the humidity finally broke and we can have the windows open for a lot of the day now.

Am also trying to troubleshoot an issue on my Wordpress site and might make a video tutorial for a photography group on some new Lightroom tools.


----------



## DT

School >> Flu Shots for the whole World HQ crew >> Mojos


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> And some biz things went down, and well, hahahaha, it's a f***ing mic drop




Make sure you take enough time off to escape the billionaire tax....

Today among other things I remembered to construct a grocery list without quite so much salad fixings in it.  Looks like we'll actually get a couple of chilly evenings in a row for a change.   Don't want to end up deciding to put iceberg lettuce strips in chicken broth or a stir fry just to keep from wasting it...   swapped out the lettuce for some baby bok choi.   

Weird how we don't get any bolt-from-blue killing frosts in mid-August for a decade or so now.   So far in September this year we've only had a few nights got as far down as the mid-40s.


----------



## fooferdoggie

testing out my new cutting board.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Make sure you take enough time off to escape the billionaire tax....




Ha!  Don't think we need to worry about that, it's kind of like the $5 shake, "... _but it's pretty f****ing good"_ 



fooferdoggie said:


> testing out my new cutting board.




Nice.  Love the cleaver!


----------



## Alli

Today is a meeting of the neighborhood ladies’ group. I will be asking what they have against working women as their meetings are always at 10 am on a weekday. Honestly, I could never attend this kind of thing when I was working, and now I go and it’s nothing but grey heads. And then they complain that there are no young people.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Crap day. Had a break in at our London branch. Came right through the wall. Not ideal as we are about to start our biggest exhibition this weekend.


----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> Crap day. Had a break in at our London branch. Came right through the wall. Not ideal as we are about to start our biggest exhibition this weekend.




Geez.

Did it look like a large pitcher of fruit flavored beverage?


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Geez.
> 
> Did it look like a large pitcher of fruit flavored beverage?



They came through here.


----------



## DT

Holy hell!


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Crap day. Had a break in at our London branch. Came right through the wall. Not ideal as we are about to start our biggest exhibition this weekend.




I'm so sorry.  Seems like no end of characters ready to chance a shortcut from have-not to grab-and-go...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Took a load of cameras and lenses.


----------



## mollyc

Oh, AFB, I can't even imagine! I did not understand what you meant by a break in through a wall. Like you literally wrote what happened, but I could not comprehend it until I saw your photo. How awful. I hope at least no one was hurt.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> School >> Flu Shots for the whole World HQ crew >> Mojos



Will go for mine early next week, just got done with my new COVID booster and I don't like getting them too close as I usually have a reaction to both. But side effects from this latest booster were negligible this time, I probably couldn't gotten away with it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> Oh, AFB, I can't even imagine! I did not understand what you meant by a break in through a wall. Like you literally wrote what happened, but I could not comprehend it until I saw your photo. How awful. I hope at least no one was hurt.



It was 3am so no staff were there thankfully. 
Then to top my day off had a call from my Dad this evening who is just back from a cruise. He’s picked up Covid and feels awful.  
Now I need to get to sleep as it will be a 5 am start.


----------



## Bluesplayer59

I like to get home after messing in people's Gardens and watch.The Flintsones .  They don't make em like that anymore .  Ive got the.box set.too   .


----------



## lizkat

Today I was spared having to commit mayhem in the neighborhood over not having my lawn mowed for 2 weeks straight in mild weather with enough rain almost every day to make a rice paddy smile.   The sun was finally out long enough and with a stiff breeze....  so the guy who does keep an eye on the grass could get over here and attack it with all due vigor and the largest of his regular lawn tractors.

In case the threatened "showers possible" end up materializing out of the blue while he's still cutting, he'll have laid waste to a lot of the task with a 48" deck on the mower.    Think he has a bigger one still but that only gets used for people crazy enough to have 5 acres of wannabe hay that they feel like paying to call a lawn.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> Today is a meeting of the neighborhood ladies’ group. I will be asking what they have against working women as their meetings are always at 10 am on a weekday. Honestly, I could never attend this kind of thing when I was working, and now I go and it’s nothing but grey heads. And then they complain that there are no young people.




For a while, we had a horrible HOA board.  They wanted our annual meeting on Friday evenings in the fall.  While, we aren't TX, HS Football is still a huge draw for people.  And they wondered why they could never get a quorum.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Today I was spared having to commit mayhem in the neighborhood over not having my lawn mowed for 2 weeks straight in mild weather with enough rain almost every day to make a rice paddy smile.




My parents had a great lawn service.  Then they sold out to one of their employees who had no idea about scheduling around rain.  He assigned people certain days for their lawn to be mowed.  If it rained, he would just wait until their day the next week.  After it had rained 3 straight weeks on their day, they fired him and he couldn't understand why..........  And they were paying well over $100 per cut and that was 20 years ago.  So I had dad buy me a Dixie Chopper and I started mowing it and still do.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Think he has a bigger one [...]









OK, my juvenile sense of humor aside ... 

Wow, that's a *snicker* big one, how large is your property?   He'd probably laugh at my puny, battery powered mower with  a 19" cut     The thing that has changed about my mowing behavior, is I pop out more frequently, and don't worry about how much I cut, like I might do the area between the ditch and the road (that grows twice as fast),  or just the back, since there's no issues with gas, smell, starting, I don't mind not doing the whole thing at one time.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I like doing my own lawns. Weather permitting that’s my plan for the new bank holiday Monday.


----------



## lizkat

I used to cut the grass myself with a walk-behind mower but gave that up when I turned 75, thing was always a PITA to get started even with priming it properly, although I didn't really mind the mowing per se. 

But this guy has a few different sized tractor mowers,, so he just brings what he figures he can use most easily.  My place has PITA areas to mow around,  but my other land that adjoins it is much more open,  so sometimes he brings two machines to make very short work of that second place.

All told what he mows is probably 3/4 of an acre, most of my several acre total is out back of some stone walls on a gentle rise towards a steep ridge that is behind another set of stone walls and runs into the woods where deer, coyotes and the occasional fisher cat, weasel or bear hangs out. 

 I just get the meadow area bush hogged every few years to keep the trash trees down and otherwise let it be a little preserve for edge habitat birds, foxes, rabbits, assorted other wildlife (weasels, skunks, possums, frogs, a few species of mostly harmless snakes) and yeah, woodchucks. Well their babies are cute... for awhile.  I let them be, since I don't have horses out there that could break a leg stepping in their damn holes,  and I know to look out for them on my infrequent forays after greens, grapes, berries or rhubarb.

My sister's father in law who used to own the place next door said the reason for woodchuck holes was to have some place to put all the baseball sized stones that would get heaved up by frost and thaw action over winter out in your veggie garden.     He said that during the first summer I had this place.  I was sure he was kidding.  Then in due course along came spring. The rocks heaved up were a revelation.  

I  used to mow a strip up into the meadow and then mow a square to make a nice little place for a picnic lunch with pals.  We're all more or less fit but still we have grown somewhat fearful of falling on uneven ground now,  so those days are pretty much over and the picnics happen right in the backyard proper!


----------



## Edd

I’m at the Boston airport. Flying to La Paz, Mexico for 10 days. I will post brag pics in the vacation thread.


----------



## DT

@lizkat

All that mowing talk motivated me to head outside and do the whole yard this morning, weather was almost sort of cool, breeze, overcast.  Front, back, ditches, trimmed, my ass was kicked 

Using this tonight, holy smokes, it's good, has a pumpkin base that you can taste, also nutmeg, cinnamon, cumin, kind of a little bit of a sweet kick in the background while still having a smokey hab flavor, and not too hot (habanero peppers, but very dialed back by the other ingredients ...)






Got at HHN the last trip, from the tribute store 


Also used it on wings last weekend


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Front, back, ditches, trimmed, my ass was kicked




I used to kinda-sorta flirt with death in trying to avoid having to fetch out a rather unwieldy ol' weed-whacker just to cut grass near the ditches,  when nothing else seemed to require trimming yet.   So I'd use the walk-behind mower and pull it back and forth along ditch edges, trusting that my arms were still strong enough to keep from getting sucked halfway to China if I misjudged a safe limit.

One year they came around and dug the ditches way deeper than before (climate change or not, we get more torrential rains nowadays).  I took a look at the depth of those cutouts when I went for the mail and promptly got in the car to go buy a newer and lighter-weight weed whacker!


----------



## Alli

Went and got our 3rd (new and improved!) Covid booster this morning.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> So I'd use the walk-behind mower and pull it back and forth along ditch edges, trusting that my arms were still strong enough to keep from getting sucked halfway to China if I misjudged a safe limit.




That is exactly my technique, I kind of hold it out and away and drag it, I get at least a foot or two further into the ditch than I could pushing it. 

And it's raining pretty hard, glad I got that mow in, we can just lock down all weekend if the weather craps out.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Trek bikes had a challenge in august if you rode 100 miles 500 miles or 1000 miles. almost got the 1000 missed it by 40 miles. but thats the best I have done ever and was pretty hard. the 1000 gave you another bottle but also entered to win a custom bike. they did have scratch offs in the bottles to win something.


----------



## Alli

Got the new Covid booster yesterday. This makes jab #5. Never a problem with the first 4 (all Pfizer), but last night I was up with chills all night. Couldn’t get warm even with a heavy blanket and two cats. This morning my temp is slightly elevated, but otherwise all is good.


----------



## fooferdoggie

watched this guy just going crazy with his trailer


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Got the new Covid booster yesterday. This makes jab #5. Never a problem with the first 4 (all Pfizer), but last night I was up with chills all night. Couldn’t get warm even with a heavy blanket and two cats. This morning my temp is slightly elevated, but otherwise all is good.



Sorry to hear that but glad it was short lived. Glad to part of the 5x club myself, I've been hammered before by the boosters but was mostly spared this time around. Going in for the flu jab next week as well.


----------



## DT

NATIONAL CHEESEBURGER DAY - September 18
					

National Cheeseburger Day celebrates the American favorite hamburger with a slice of cheese and all the toppings one cares to enjoy!




					nationaldaycalendar.com


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been at our annual photo exhibition the last three days. Today we are off with the back holiday. Going to cost our company £1,000’s. 
Then back to it Tuesday for the last day. 
Today I’ll probably spend most of the day outside avoiding Mrs AFB as I don’t want to pass anything on to her I might have picked up. Probably just work in the evening.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> Going in for the flu jab next week as well.



We did that the week before the Covid jab. Glad I’m done with them all.

Today is the annual eye exam. Then I’ll stop by the post office so I can get stamps and send off my 60 postcards to voters.


----------



## fooferdoggie

We
Just got our dog the mark of the beast


----------



## Andropov

I know Starbucks is not everyone's cup of tea (hah!) but I for one am glad to discover that the Pumpkin Spice Latte is back. Best part of today!


----------



## Alli

I was supposed to be going to the optometrist today. But since I’m always early for everything I went yesterday.  They were very nice and got me in anyway. The optometrist told me I would not be needing a new prescription because I needed cataract surgery. I’m probably one of the few people in the world that are thrilled to get that news. No more glasses! Can’t wait.

We also (finally) got a contract on our old house. So with any luck we’ll have a closing date soon and will be able to get rid of power, water, and insurance payments. Woot!


----------



## Pumbaa

Got my first ever AirTag low battery warning yesterday so naturally I seized the opportunity to take my new Series 8 watch for a walk. Also picked up some bread from the bakery, similar to the ones we sometimes bought when I was a kid, and got myself some tasty smoked turkey to top it off. Yummie!

The AirTag is now happy again, proudly and discreetly sporting a Plattboj battery. Yay!

As for the S8, well, it works, but I kind of miss the S3. They feel more or less the same when the screen is off, that’s good. With the screen on, however, the S8 feels enormous! I am sure I will love it once I find some nice apps/complications. And the sensors… So much improvement in that department. I should be ecstatic, but I miss seeing the old small Mickey with no-nonsense uncluttered presentation!



The disadvantage of sticking with something for many years - you get used to it.


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Got my first ever AirTag low battery warning yesterday so naturally I seized the opportunity to take my new Series 8 watch for a walk. Also picked up some bread from the bakery, similar to the ones we sometimes bought when I was a kid, and got myself some tasty smoked turkey to top it off. Yummie!
> 
> The AirTag is now happy again, proudly and discreetly sporting a Plattboj battery. Yay!
> 
> As for the S8, well, it works, but I kind of miss the S3. They feel more or less the same when the screen is off, that’s good. With the screen on, however, the S8 feels enormous! I am sure I will love it once I find some nice apps/complications. And the sensors… So much improvement in that department. I should be ecstatic, but I miss seeing the old small Mickey with no-nonsense uncluttered presentation!
> 
> View attachment 17881
> 
> The disadvantage of sticking with something for many years - you get used to it.



We had to recently replace all of ours too, I had a hell of a time finding one of them in our luggage, had to ping it half a dozen times. Also dropped one down the neck of my new scooter so it's covered too.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Got my first ever AirTag low battery warning yesterday so naturally I seized the opportunity to take my new Series 8 watch for a walk.






Eric said:


> We had to recently replace all of ours too, I had a hell of a time finding one of them in our luggage, had to ping it half a dozen times. Also dropped one down the neck of my new scooter so it's covered too.




I did too!  It was a couple of days ago, DT's backpack was squawking 

We keep a large supply of CR2032 batteries in stock (we use them for a number of decorative lights around the house), so I had a replacement on hand.  We've purchased these several times:



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QW7VHPZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Hard to beat, ~$10 for 40.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> We had to recently replace all of ours too, I had a hell of a time finding one of them in our luggage, had to ping it half a dozen times. Also dropped one down the neck of my new scooter so it's covered too.



Yeah, the rest of mine will need new batteries soon too. Fortunately the Plattboj was an 8-pack and all my AirTags are easy to access when they are due.


----------



## Eric

Got my flu shot and some milk and green onions. I'm still living on an all soft food diet as my dental implants heal (I have no bottom teeth at all right now) and have found that pureed chili is great, I've been adding sour cream and cheese to the blend and now will be adding some green onions to it. You have to get creative when you can't eat solid food lol.


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> Got my first ever AirTag low battery warning yesterday




How long did they last?  I got a bunch to give out as Christmas presents and kept some for me.


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> How long did they last?  I got a bunch to give out as Christmas presents and kept some for me.



Had to search my mail for the order and delivery date, and wow, the included battery lasted me 16 months.

Never used the beep functionality, but still, wow!

The other batch (three more) have hit their 11 month active marks now, no battery warnings there yet.


----------



## JamesMike

I finally have gotten caught up with my local issues from being away from home. My two pets have been my shadows and making sure I don’t go near my Go Bag, lol! I hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## Eric

JamesMike said:


> I finally have gotten caught up with my local issues from being away from home. My two pets have been my shadows and making sure I don’t go near my Go Bag, lol! I hope all of you are doing well.



Funny how aware they get, as soon as we start packing all hell breaks loose in my house. One of our dogs will camp next to the luggage and not move until we make him, it's funny and a bit sad.


----------



## JamesMike

Eric said:


> Funny how aware they get, as soon as we start packing all hell breaks loose in my house. One of our dogs will camp next to the luggage and not move until we make him, it's funny and a bit sad.



Angel my cat has to be put in the conservatory so I can get out the front door!  Mork, my dog just looks sad when I don't take him with me.


----------



## Herdfan

Eric said:


> Funny how aware they get, as soon as we start packing all hell breaks loose in my house. One of our dogs will camp next to the luggage and not move until we make him, it's funny and a bit sad.




My daughter's cat will keep getting in her bag when she is trying to pack.  Just gets in, curls up and lays down.  I guess she figures either she can't pack with her in there or she gets to go as well.


----------



## lizkat

Eric said:


> Funny how aware they get, as soon as we start packing all hell breaks loose in my house. One of our dogs will camp next to the luggage and not move until we make him, it's funny and a bit sad.




omg when I was packing up to leave the West Coast and head to NY for a job hunt,  the youngest of three Siamese cats in the household where I lived for a year came into my room and sat in a box I was planning to pack a few things in to be shipped east.  I picked him up and put him back on the floor and said "No no Han Sua you can't come with me, sweet thing, and I need this box for my books! "

When I turned  around a couple minutes later he was not only back in the box but had imported the ball of twine I had set out on the desk.  I cried for ten minutes.


----------



## lizkat

Wishing everyone a happy change of seasons!  This is one of the ambassador wolves at the *Wolf Conservation Center* in Westchester County, NY

​


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Wishing everyone a happy change of seasons!  This is one of the ambassador wolves at the *Wolf Conservation Center* in Westchester County, NY
> 
> ​View attachment 17961​



This offer not available in Florida, Alabama, or Mississippi.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> This offer not available in Florida, Alabama, or Mississippi.




Hah, right.   Up here we've already got a few trees tipped with red and gold from some overnight dips just into frost territory.   

What I wish for the South is a manageable experience of this year's hurricane offerings...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Certainly feels a lot more autumnal today. Sunshine but not too warm. 
Got all the lawns cut. Dug out some roots to prepare an area for planting. 
Tomorrow I’m off to the Lake District, so will be packing etc.


----------



## shadow puppet

Actually this was yesterday but I was so busy I didn't stop by to post.  Got my 5th Covid jab (bivalent booster) yesterday along with my annual flu jab.  So far feeling fine other than the usual sore Covid arm.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> I was supposed to be going to the optometrist today. But since I’m always early for everything I went yesterday.  They were very nice and got me in anyway. The optometrist told me I would not be needing a new prescription because I needed cataract surgery. I’m probably one of the few people in the world that are thrilled to get that news. No more glasses! Can’t wait.
> 
> We also (finally) got a contract on our old house. So with any luck we’ll have a closing date soon and will be able to get rid of power, water, and insurance payments. Woot!




I've got cataracts in both eyes and am looking at cataract surgery in the next year or so....and am already terrified.  I've had other surgeries in my life and, well, this is just different, a procedure directly working on my eyes and subsequently affecting my vision.   So, yeah, if you're happy about needing this kind of thing, more power to you, but I daresay you are more than likely one of the few people who are pleased about it.   Have you already had a consultation with an ophthalmologist about everything?  Is the surgery coming up fairly soon for you?  

Congratulations on the contract on the old house -- that'll be a relief to be back to dealing with just one house and all the usual expenses again!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I've got cataracts in both eyes and am looking at cataract surgery in the next year or so....and am already terrified. I've had other surgeries in my life and, well, this is just different, a procedure directly working on my eyes and subsequently affecting my vision. So, yeah, if you're happy about needing this kind of thing, more power to you, but I daresay you are more than likely one of the few people who are pleased about it. Have you already had a consultation with an ophthalmologist about everything? Is the surgery coming up fairly soon for you?



I have the consultation on 30 November. Same surgeon who did my optometrist’s husband’s cataracts. I’ve had them coming in for at least 5 years, so every year when I’ve gone for my annual eye appointment we have a lengthy discussion about how far the surgery has come. When I posted about it on Facebook, I had a number of friends who said they’d had theirs done (some ten years ago!) and it was the easiest procedure they’d ever had, with no downtime. So, yes, I’m looking forward to the little things, like seeing the difference between the shampoo and conditioner bottles in the shower and seeing the time on my illuminated bedroom clock (which currently looks like a big red blob).


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks!  Yes, I've heard that, too, from friends, that it is an "easy procedure" but even so, it's, well....it's my EYES! My VISION!  

I hear you on looking forward to better vision and maybe not having to wear glasses any more, all the good things..... That IS something significant!

Keep us posted on everything!


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> I've got cataracts in both eyes and am looking at cataract surgery in the next year or so....and am already terrified.  I've had other surgeries in my life and, well, this is just different, a procedure directly working on my eyes and subsequently affecting my vision.   So, yeah, if you're happy about needing this kind of thing, more power to you, but I daresay you are more than likely one of the few people who are pleased about it.   Have you already had a consultation with an ophthalmologist about everything?  Is the surgery coming up fairly soon for you?
> 
> Congratulations on the contract on the old house -- that'll be a relief to be back to dealing with just one house and all the usual expenses again!




Oh I was thrilled when told my cataracts had become "ripe" for surgery.   I remain thrilled to this day at the difference it made.  For me it helped that I had a lot of very positive word-of-mouth recommendations from locals who were patients of the same ophthalmologist.   She was upfront about risks, no particular ones that applied to my own situation, and very attentive in follow up care.  Wish you the best also!


----------



## Cmaier

Cooking dinner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Cmaier said:


> Cooking dinner.
> 
> View attachment 18030



Dumplings?


----------



## Cmaier

Apple fanboy said:


> Dumplings?



nope.  Matzoh ball soup.


----------



## lizkat

Cmaier said:


> nope.  Matzoh ball soup.




A good New Year!     (We'll all be right over in case there are leftovers.)


----------



## Clix Pix

Yum, Matzoh Ball Soup!!!!  Been a long time since I've had that!  Enjoy!


----------



## Apple fanboy

The only Jewish festival to celebrate is the one in June. It comes with cheesecake!


----------



## Alli

Cmaier said:


> Cooking dinner.
> 
> View attachment 18030



Shana tova! I went from being Orthodox to a culinary observer.


----------



## lizkat

Today looks like I'm falling off the summer salad crew...   a box of tricolor rotini has materialized from the pantry cupboard and some of that is going to land in hot water here pretty soon lol.   Just a simple marinara sauce and some freshly grated pecorino romano.   Sigh.  Well better at lunch than supper, maybe I can walk a few calories off doing some chores.


----------



## shadow puppet

Today I'm meeting with an Electrophysiologist to discuss a possible heart ablation.
Can't wait.  /sarcasm


----------



## lizkat

shadow puppet said:


> Today I'm meeting with an Electrophysiologist to discuss a possible heart ablation.
> Can't wait.  /sarcasm




Holding a good thought!


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> I have the consultation on 30 November. Same surgeon who did my optometrist’s husband’s cataracts. I’ve had them coming in for at least 5 years, so every year when I’ve gone for my annual eye appointment we have a lengthy discussion about how far the surgery has come. When I posted about it on Facebook, I had a number of friends who said they’d had theirs done (some ten years ago!) and it was the easiest procedure they’d ever had, with no downtime. So, yes, I’m looking forward to the little things, like seeing the difference between the shampoo and conditioner bottles in the shower and seeing the time on my illuminated bedroom clock (which currently looks like a big red blob).





Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I've heard that, too, from friends, that it is an "easy procedure" but even so, it's, well....it's my EYES! My VISION!
> 
> I hear you on looking forward to better vision and maybe not having to wear glasses any more, all the good things..... That IS something significant!




Early onset cataract survivor here.

When I was 45 I started having trouble seeing my computer.  This was in August and I was due for my annual optometrist visit in October, so I went ahead and scheduled it early.  I had been wearing glasses since age 8 and contacts since age 13.  And my eyes were BAD.  Waived bye-bye to the big E on the chart in my teens.

So I go my appointment and describe what I am seeing, or not in this case.  So he dilates me and pulls out his magnifier.  Looks for a minute or two in each eye and sits back and tells me I have cataracts.  He seemed a bit surprised given my age.  But they are not the normal age related ones that tend to grow in from the sides.  Those are slow growers and as @Lizcat described, they need to be "Ripe".  Mine on the other hand formed bands right in the center of my lens.

Talking to my parents, I learned my uncle also had early onset cataracts and had to have the surgery when before he was 50.  Of course, that was 50 years ago and things have improved quite a bit since then.  I always remember him wearing "coke bottle" glasses.

So I went to a consultation with the Ophthalmologist my Dr. recommended.  He went over the procedure and what to expect.  When we were discussing the implants, we talked about several options including distance only, mono-vision and multi-focal.  It was a lot to process.  My parents wanted me to get a second opinion from the Dr. that did both theirs, so I did.  He immediately tried to talk me out of even considering multi-focal implants as he said it was like looking through wax paper and every thing kind of sparkles.  My impression of him was that he was and old guy who did things the same way they did when he got out of school and didn't like change.

So I kept researching and reading testimonials from people who had gotten multi-focals.  The more I read, the more I was convinced that was the way I wanted to go.  To make the story shorter, I came up with a plan and when I presented it to my Dr., he thought about it for a bit and while he had never had anyone do what I wanted to do, he saw no issue with it.

What I decided on was two different types of implants.  One was the older tech that had 5 focal zones.  This was going in my left, dominant eye.  It was better for distance.  In my right eye, I went with the newer tech that had too many focal zones to count, but a lot.  This lens was better for near vision.

By the time we had decided and I had been out of contacts for a month, we did my right eye.  One of the side effects of these MF's was you would see halos around lights.  Your brain would eventually ignore them, but it could take a year.  Well, that first night after my surgery, I had halos.  Big ones.  Seems the nurse overdid the dilation drops, so I was still so dilated that light was reflecting off the outside of the implant as well.  I looked like a mad cat for 3 days she had used so much.  But once my pupils returned to normal, it was much better.  Did my left eye a week later and explained to a new nurse what happened so she took it slow.  Put in a drop and waited.  Two drops was all I needed. 

I had almost no pain and he even did some Limbal relaxing incisions to try and correct some astigmatism.  One eye took, the other didn't.  Worst part was one of the post-op drops felt almost like a shock to the eye.  Hated those.  Plus I hated the eye patch I had to wear at night that I would take if off in my sleep and set it on the nightstand.    

So now 11 years out, it was the best decision I have ever made for my health.  I was seeing better than I ever remember seeing and no more contacts.  It did take about 6 months for most of the halo's to go away and I no longer notice them.  I never felt like I was looking through wax paper, but for a while lights did look to have a crystalline effect.  The first Christmas I couldn't look at a lit tree.

Today, the only issue I have is driving at night in the rain.  You brain programs itself as to which focal point to use.  So if something is far away, it uses one, near it uses the other.  But at an intersection at night in the rain, you have rain drops lit by light of coming cars on the side window, so your brain thinks that is what you want to see.  So you have to conscientiously look past them.  Other than that, no issue.  My two eye distance vision is 20/20, my 2=eye close is 20/40 arm's length is about 20/60.  I need cheaters to comfortable using a computer, but can find the sweet spot on my phone.

No need to be afraid, but I do understand.  I was leery of RK and Lasik so I never got them.  Glad I didn't.  Feel free to hit me up with any questions.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you!   My cataracts are the type which develop with the aging process, and since I'm getting up there now (78 on my next birthday),  it's not surprising.  I have astigmatism, too, so that would be very nice if they could correct that along the way....  I know one reason that I'm so concerned about having surgery on my eyes is that I am hearing-impaired, so I tend to depend upon my sight probably much more than those with normal hearing do.  The idea of any possibility of losing vision in one or both eyes really unnerves me.  I have time, yet, though.....  My next regularly scheduled eye exam appointment with my ophthalmologist will probably include some discussion of moving forward with the procedure.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Shana tova! I went from being Orthodox to a culinary observer.




Hah, I just got an email from a friend in that boat, every year she sends a link to a great kosher deli in Long Island after I send her an e-card for Rosh Hashanah...  "My temptations still stop short of a return to the synagogue, but this darn place always gets me."


----------



## lizkat

Loving this tweet.  I can remember some times thinking I had Monday morning's attire ready to roll...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1576845761467547650/​


----------



## Alli

My Apple Watch Ultra is supposed to arrive today, so I imagine I’ll be playing with it. Beyond that I’ll be drinking clear liquids to prepare for my colonoscopy tomorrow. Yippee.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> My Apple Watch Ultra is supposed to arrive today, so I imagine I’ll be playing with it. Beyond that I’ll be drinking clear liquids to prepare for my colonoscopy tomorrow. Yippee.




Yes!  The wife's S8 is like 8 blocks away on a UPS truck, watching it on the map ... 

It's the first cell Watch we've had, I don't even have anything sorted out with the cell plan yet, hahaha, assuming it's a couple of clicks on the Verizon site 

Update


----------



## DT

Holy shit.  Was able to get something signed today that changed the nature of something and that saved ... a LOT of taxes.  Whew!


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Holy shit.  Was able to get something signed today that changed the nature of something and that saved ... a LOT of taxes.  Whew!




Hah...  converted your Halloween hide-a-way to a new Church of Dave ?


----------



## Alli

The Ultra arrived, but not until early evening. Got it set up and then it was time to start my prep, so any notion of exercise was out the window. Usually after a colonoscopy, I go out to eat and resume life before noon. I’m hoping today will be no different, in which case I’ll come home by 9, (which is when I usually wake up), strap on my watch, and start my day again.


----------



## DT

Good deal alert if you're looking for a larger-ish Air Fryer!



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K0W8LTE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


An actual brand:  Cuisinart, ~17qt capacity, does toasting and other modes, and even a 3 year factory warranty.

I put it in our cart last night at $129, marked down from 229, an this morning it's $99 !

We had a no-name-brand air fryer, a Zeny (snicker ...) just teh typical "egg" style, ~4qt, it crapped out just before a year, they replaced it the new one lasted a good 2-3 years, so I think we got like 4 years total service out of the original $69 purchase, not bad.

But we use it so much, and realized how we would benefit from a much larger one, and current one is also, finally, crapping out, so great timing all around


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Good deal alert if you're looking for a larger-ish Air Fryer!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K0W8LTE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> An actual brand:  Cuisinart, ~17qt capacity, does toasting and other modes, and even a 3 year factory warranty.
> 
> I put it in our cart last night at $129, marked down from 229, an this morning it's $99 !
> 
> We had a no-name-brand air fryer, a Zeny (snicker ...) just teh typical "egg" style, ~4qt, it crapped out just before a year, they replaced it the new one lasted a good 2-3 years, so I think we got like 4 years total service out of the original $69 purchase, not bad.
> 
> But we use it so much, and realized how we would benefit from a much larger one, and current one is also, finally, crapping out, so great timing all around



Damn. Lowest I see it is $161. I may just get it anyway.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Damn. Lowest I see it is $161. I may just get it anyway.




They're basically all gone!  I'm getting that "See other buying options" button which are usually direct sale/shipment (no Amazon involvement).  Heck, maybe they'll restock, I'd keep an eye out, $161 is decent, but I bet they come back for $129 at worst case.


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> They're basically all gone!  I'm getting that "See other buying options" button which are usually direct sale/shipment (no Amazon involvement).  Heck, maybe they'll restock, I'd keep an eye out, $161 is decent, but I bet they come back for $129 at worst case.



By the time I went to check it out, it was sold out with other configurations (color, with or without basket) at least $188. I put it on my Honey watchlist as I should've bought one by now.


----------



## lizkat

Discovering that shrinkflation in some products is now so noticeable that it should embarrass the CEOs of some brand name manufacturers. 

Really only potato chip guys can get away (for awhile) with putting 80% and then 75% of usual product in the package and shaving a couple ounces off the net weight marking on the bags. 

When someone does it to paper towels and tries to wind them more loosely around the core, and the roll won't even stand flat on end on the counter and looks like a 5yo dropped it and then rewound it, well...   I'm a buyer of store brand paper towels now, and richer and happier for it too.


----------



## rdrr

Celebrating my Birthday, however this one hit me a little bit.


----------



## mollyc

walked the dog 3 miles, listened to a podcast and half while doing so, took her for a nail trim, cut the grass, got dinner in the crockpot. now have to give the dog a bath (which she isn't going to like), wash her blankets and do a quick vacuum. that should largely be enough for today.


----------



## mollyc

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday, however this one hit me a little bit.



happy birthday!


----------



## lizkat

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday, however this one hit me a little bit.




Hope your birthday feels special by day-end.  We're stuck with them so may as well party!


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday, however this one hit me a little bit.




Yeah, when you hit those triple digits, you really start feeling it ...


----------



## ronntaylor

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday, however this one hit me a little bit.



Happy Birthday!

It hit me last night when Dunkin' gave me a 5% senior discount. I was shocked. Then realized that they start at 55 and this must be the 1st visit since July when I turned 55. Man I'm getting old.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> It hit me last night when Dunkin' gave me a 5% senior discount. I was shocked. Then realized that they start at 55 and this must be the 1st visit since July when I turned 55. Man I'm getting old.




Hah, run as you may, you will never catch up to some of us around here...


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Damn. Lowest I see it is $161. I may just get it anyway.






ronntaylor said:


> By the time I went to check it out, it was sold out with other configurations (color, with or without basket) at least $188. I put it on my Honey watchlist as I should've bought one by now.





Appears to be on sale for $99 at Target too, not available for shipping, but there's some limited stock being reported locally:









						Cuisinart AirFryer Toaster Oven - Stainless Steel - TOA-60TG
					

Read reviews and buy Cuisinart AirFryer Toaster Oven - Stainless Steel - TOA-60TG at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				








We got ours, heated up some chicken from last night


----------



## Apple fanboy

Started the day with a 4 mile run. Then took Mrs AFB to pick up a cheap grow house that she wants to use to put around the clothes horse. With the dehumidifier she hopes it will dry quicker than just the dehumidifier. 
Then I spent a bit of time with a tree stump and my matock. 
Now lunch is done, time for an afternoon walk with Mrs AFB. The sun is out but it’s chilly. 
Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## mollyc

day trip for apple  picking


----------



## DT

Local-ish bike shop has a Sirrus X 2.0 (in large) in stock, headed there this morning 

I used to cycle quite a bit (I've done road, MTB, BMX, used to do some trial type riding though nothing like the current sport), so I'm pretty stoked to have another decent bike.


----------



## Alli

rdrr said:


> Celebrating my Birthday, however this one hit me a little bit.



Happy birthday! But why did it hit hard? A fellow I follow on Twitter celebrated a birthday yesterday and said the same thing. When I asked him about it he said it was because he’s now older than his parents when they died.


DT said:


> Appears to be on sale for $99 at Target too, not available for shipping, but there's some limited stock being reported locally:



Well, with gift cards and everything I got it for $120, so I’m not complaining, and a trip to Target is right out. But by the time I get it I won’t be able to use it for a while, since I can’t get my split tooth extracted until next Friday, and all I’m eating now are mashed potatoes and eggs. This is going to be a miserable month.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Local-ish bike shop has a Sirrus X 2.0 (in large) in stock, headed there this morning




Acquired.


----------



## Alli

Took a walk for a change. Made my husband walk much slower than he does when alone. Then we went to Sam’s Club to get a few soft foods.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Then we went to Sam’s Club to get a few soft foods.




Oh wow, sorry to hear about your tooth.  Stinks they can't get you in a little sooner, that seems like sort of an emergency.


----------



## lizkat

Watching the bottom of the 12th,  AL wild card Cleveland-Tampa Bay  game 2... . still tied up at 0-0....

Well that went well for the Guardians finally, 1-0 in the 15th with a walk-off homer.  Cleveland moves on to the division series and looking at the Yankees....


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Oh wow, sorry to hear about your tooth.  Stinks they can't get you in a little sooner, that seems like sort of an emergency.



They want you on antibiotic for a week if at all possible. As it turns out, it only hurts in the morning cause I clench at night.


----------



## Nycturne

Still resting, trying to recoup energy and try to get to the point where I am getting negative Covid tests before my rescheduled appointments come up in about a week. 

Probably doing some planning on my side project as well. Just kicked out a major update that addressed a lot of playback issues and stabilized that whole area of the code. Need to revisit the planning heading towards release (remaining features, monetization plan, bug backlog, etc) and put something together there. Also timing on when to widen the beta pool a bit more than it currently is on the rollout towards release.

Also may need to reconsider my policy on analytics. The app has diagnostic logs, but they are local only. Users can submit them to me in e-mail from the settings menu, but I’m getting feedback through TestFlight which I can’t really act on without the logs and so far only one tester sends logs. So I have to decide: do I hold my ground on analytics and lose out on useful feedback, or add them so I can more accurately measure the health of the app across the user base that seems to expect that they exist? Doing the latter does also open me up to regulatory fun that I‘d need to be aware of, based on my day job work with analytics.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Travelling; I am currently sitting in Frankfurt airport, sipping a beer.....or two.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Travelling; I am currently sitting in Frankfurt airport, sipping a beer.....or two.



Safe journey back!  I for one will be happy when you are home again,  even if your latest mission was rewarding not just for the work itself but for all those café conversations, coffees and music!


----------



## DT

The wife loves a good cold brew - we hit up Duncan for their nitro seasonal when I dropped her off the other day, on the way home, I was thinking, "I bet she'd like something to easily make this at home".  I saw this while shopping on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09XZ3ZY1K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00
Good brand, price was right (currently has a $5 coupon), so I picked her up one!  Made this last night (started it, the results today, ~14 hours), used the same grind spec as our daily French press, went with a Sumatra Mandheling from Stone:






It tastes amazing.  There's a huge difference with cold brew made __as__ cold brew vs. chilled hot prepared coffee.   Doing this with a lot of milk, sweet pumpkin creamer, over ice 

It may or may not have a shot of vanilla vodka


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Safe journey back!  I for one will be happy when you are home again,  even if your latest mission was rewarding not just for the work itself but for all those café conversations, coffees and music!



Thank you.  

As it happens, I am currently en route - in the process of returning - from an international election observation mission (I've been away for the best part of the past two months), which is why (well, I was busy, but also, in general, I rarely post - I choose not to post much - when I am working abroad in a professional capacity) I haven't been around - still less, visible - for the past while.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Safe journey back!  I for one will be happy when you are home again,  even if your latest mission was rewarding not just for the work itself but for all those café conversations, coffees and music!



Will write about some of the astonishing cafe conversations, some of which were amazing, extraordinary, profoundly and powerfully moving - this is a serious cafe culture - in due course.


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> day trip for apple  picking




I've picked/eaten a ton of different fruits/nuts right from the vine/bush/tree  I'm talking all types of citrus, grapes, black/blue/straw -berries, different melons, bananas, even coconuts, all sorts of nuts.

But I've never picked an apple.    I  should correct that omission


----------



## mollyc

DT said:


> I've picked/eaten a ton of different fruits/nuts right from the vine/bush/tree  I'm talking all types of citrus, grapes, black/blue/straw -berries, different melons, bananas, even coconuts, all sorts of nuts.
> 
> But I've never picked an apple.    I  should correct that omission



My dad had an orchard for number of years when I was a kid. He was really a banker but liked to pretend to be a farmer on the weekends. So I never really understood the appeal of going apple picking, because for me it was always a chore growing up. My mom would make gallons of applesauce every year and freeze it. 

Now that I'm older and we live in suburbia, it's nice to get out to the country once a year. I only ever pick one or two myself, but love climbing the mountain and the photo ops. My daughter is now 16 and still manages to get on my husband's shoulders to pick a couple from the highest limbs.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Travelling; I am currently sitting in Frankfurt airport, sipping a beer.....or two.



Enjoy. Had a few there myself. Safe travels.


----------



## DT

Nycturne said:


> Still resting, trying to recoup energy and try to get to the point where I am getting negative Covid tests before my rescheduled appointments come up in about a week.




The wife went 10 days before her test came back negative.  Hope you get sorted out!




Nycturne said:


> Need to revisit the planning heading towards release (remaining features, monetization plan, bug backlog, etc) and put something together there.




We just dealt with this, it worked out ... favorably


----------



## Nycturne

DT said:


> The wife went 10 days before her test came back negative.  Hope you get sorted out!




The significant other just tested negative today for the first time. I’m in the “everything that built up must go phase” so lots of tissues and coughing up ugly bits, but not feeling too bad otherwise. Better than I did a week ago anyways.

Sense of smell is impacted, but it could very well be just the congestion and clearing things out. I mostly just smell the stuff oozing out of my face, so probably not the Covid symptom (fingers crossed).



DT said:


> We just dealt with this, it worked out ... favorably




Yeah, in my case it’s been that I’ve been facing sleep issues which prevented me from doing much that wasn’t work related since a heat wave in August. So because of that two month lag, I need to see if I can maybe cut back on what I _wanted_ for release in favor of more important functionality. Because really my next steps need to be:

- Wrap up expected UX feature work.
- Make a final call on Plex relay functionality and metadata sync for release. Implement it.
- Grab larger beta pool to flush out more bugs.
- Prep for my “marketing push”.
- Go live.


----------



## Alli

Last month my kids went to Italy with the dads. Son came back with mild Covid. This month my brother and sister-in-law went to Italy and my brother came back with a bad case. Moral of this story: stay away from Italy.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Last month my kids went to Italy with the dads. Son came back with mild Covid. This month my brother and sister-in-law went to Italy and my brother came back with a bad case. Moral of this story: stay away from Italy.




To get it around here you don't even need a passport, just a trip to a grocery or hardware store I guess. My bro who ended up with it (he's ok now) was vaxxed and boosted and masked and still managed to get nailed somehow.   Pesky virus just won't give it up and there are enough variants and non-vaccinated and crowded indoor situations now and then to keep the blasting thing going...


----------



## Apple fanboy

Very rare to see people wearing masks around here now. We have a few out at work. I’ve still not had it as far as I can tell. Should be eligible for a booster soon hopefully. 

Today I was off work for holiday. Took the car for its service and ended up just working at the garage as it was something to do. Saves me doing it tonight. 
Other than that just rowing and cross training in the garage when I got home. Went for a walk with Mrs AFB. 
Not much else.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Catching up - emails, house-keeping, some small local shopping (organic milk, butter....the fridge and vegetable drawers are more or less empty).  

A wonderful email awaited me from an artisan butcher, re an order I had completely forgotten about; I had ordered rashers and sausages - and Italian spicy sausage - almost a fortnight before my departure, and - because everything is handmade and to order - it took them well over a week to put it together by which time my date of departure loomed large; so, by phone, we agreed that they would put together my order (and deliver it) the week after my return when it would be most welcome and would be gratefully received and devoured. That should arrive towards the end of the week.

Bread has been ordered for tomorrow from the French bakery which shall give me the perfect excuse to head into the city and undertake some necessary shopping (such as cheeses...).

And I also phoned the best stall in the farmers' market with an order for eggs and vegetables for next Saturday.

So, dinner this evening was a biryani (which was exceedingly good) ordered from a small, local, family owned, Indian place.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Catching up - emails, house-keeping, some small local shopping (organic milk, butter....the fridge and vegetable drawers are more or less empty).
> 
> A wonderful email awaited me from an artisan butcher, re an order I had completely forgotten about; I had ordered rashers and sausages - and Italian spicy sausage - almost a fortnight before my departure, and - because everything is handmade and to order - it took them well over a week to put it together by which time my date of departure loomed large; so, by phone, we agreed that they would put together my order (and deliver it) the week after my return when it would be most welcome and would be gratefully received and devoured. That should arrive towards the end of the week.
> 
> Bread has been ordered for tomorrow from the French bakery which shall give me the perfect excuse to head into the city and undertake some necessary shopping (such as cheeses...).
> 
> And I also phoned the best stall in the farmers' market with an order for eggs and vegetables for next Saturday.
> 
> So, dinner this evening was a biryani (which was exceedingly good) ordered from a small, local, family owned, Indian place.



If you have the time I suggest catching up on MOTD 2 on the iPlayer. You’ll enjoy the fist game immensely. Playing very well in North London. 
Enjoy your food and being home for a bit.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> If you have the time I suggest catching up on MOTD 2 on the iPlayer. You’ll enjoy the fist game immensely. Playing very well in North London.
> Enjoy your food and being home for a bit.



Thank you.

Yes, actually, I rather think that I would enjoy watching that particular match.


----------



## mollyc

took my daughter to the mall () to buy shoes; stopped at the camera store to drop off film for developing and restock on film, and now making a dozen apple dumplings (with the help of aforementioned daughter).


----------



## mollyc

they look better after baking.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Boring but oh, so, necessary stuff: Topping up phone, and public transport cards, (yes, I am that sad person who prefers to do this in person; returning (yes, unfortunately, sadly overdue - I was away, and one library book was somehow overlooked when I had returned the others prior to my departure), a library book (they were very understanding), getting a haircut, purchasing cheeses.......

And now, sipping wine, and listening to music.....


----------



## Herdfan

mollyc said:


> took my daughter to the mall () to buy shoes; stopped at the camera store to drop off film for developing and restock on film,




What's film?  LOL


----------



## mollyc

Herdfan said:


> What's film?  LOL



a very expensive habit!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> What's film?  LOL



Something some of us (including myself) still use.


mollyc said:


> a very expensive habit!



There is this, too.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Something some of us (including myself) still use.




35MM? Medium format?


----------



## mollyc

i have been shooting 35mm but just got a medium format over the weekend. will post an image in the potd tomorrow.


----------



## Herdfan

mollyc said:


> i have been shooting 35mm but just got a medium format over the weekend. will post an image in the potd tomorrow.




I understand why those who care, care.  Just like tube amps and vinyl for audiophiles.

But the convenience of digital is just so.... convenient.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> the convenience of digital is just so.... convenient



Especially for utilitarian purposes like snapping the water meter reading when it's my turn (our util only reads it every other month).   Sure beats taking a piece of paper and pencil out there to write down the numbers.


----------



## DT

Kind of a crazy, chaotic week, but that's cool with me, that's where I thrive   Seriously, sometimes I even back myself into a corner 

Lots of code and documentation delivery, some legal review, daughter has several things going on with her internship, ACE program, she's doing a couple of tests early since we'll be OOT on Friday (and Monday is a school holiday), setting up reservations and whatnot for our several days at Universal, lots of HHN plans.

The wife, using her superpower, was able to score a suite for the same price as a normal room, hahaha, it should be really fun (some friends coming in for a night and staying with us), the daughters is staying in one night, we're getting her all sorts of food and movies, she's excited about having this all to herself for several hours, we think maybe a friend of hers is coming down for a day, which should be a blast for them:





(Umm, maybe not the champaign ...   Just replace that with milkshakes and pizza ...)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> 35MM? Medium format?



Yes


----------



## DT

Picked up a new helmet, I usually ride without, but since I'm riding on a part of a 45+ MPH highway, figured I'd keep the brain protected (it has a decent amount of value) 

Very cool company, Triple Eight, HQ'ed out of NY, promoted/worn by people like Tony Hawk, Lizzie Armanto, this is a multi-sport, skate style, MIPS certified (that's a newer protection spec).









						Triple 8 | Action Sports Protective Gear NYC - Skate, Bike, Wake
					

The leading global brand of Helmets, Pads, and Protective Gear worn by everyone from top pros like Tony Hawk, Lizzie Armanto and Elliot Sloan to kids just starting out in the cul-de-sac. For over 25 years protecting skateboard, bike, rollerskate, snow, and wakeboard. We've got you covered.




					triple8.com
				




(I ordered through Amazon, got a 45% discount)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> I understand why those who care, care.  Just like tube amps and vinyl for audiophiles.
> 
> But the convenience of digital is just so.... convenient.



Convenience isn't everything.

My camera is a Leica M6; this is a camera that only works with film.

The more salient conversation (@Apple fanboy and @Clix Pix might get this) is why I chose to bring my camera with me on my recent deployment to the Balkans.

Actually, I hadn't shot a single image since shortly after my mother's death (in December 2018), and no, don't ask.

However, this trip to Bosnia transformed that; my interpreter and driver almost bawled when I told them that the shot (of them, in a scenic setting, waterfall, ancient stone buildings, and ancient stone bridge) was the first photograph I had taken since (just after) my mother's death.  "Don't do this to me; but I am so honored" they said.  That was the point. I held them both in exceptionally high regard; I wouldn't have taken a photograph of them otherwise.   

However, in truth, this was the first time since my mother's death, that I felt compelled to record stuff.  And, that, too, was important.


----------



## mollyc

Herdfan said:


> I understand why those who care, care.  Just like tube amps and vinyl for audiophiles.
> 
> But the convenience of digital is just so.... convenient.



i don’t shoot for convenience. i shoot because it’s my passion.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Isn't there a famous New Yorker cartoon: "the two things I like most about vinyl are the expense and the inconvenience"? 

I am an audiophile/vinyl collector. The inconvenience is part of the appeal.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> I understand why those who care, care.  Just like tube amps and vinyl for audiophiles.
> 
> But the convenience of digital is just so.... convenient.




Yeah, there's so many moments I capture on the fly because of digital convenience, but there's also a digital reliability (in the context of photography).   The birth of our daughter, the wife accepting a design award, me dropping into a 20' wave, my business partner meeting G. Lucas, immediate and forever part of our visual record.

But I understand, when there's time to engage with the moment in a more creative way, to take time with the inconvenience, the alternatives can be very satisfying.


----------



## DT

@ronntaylor

I was cross shopping the Instant brand as well (the Instant Pot company), and there's a pre-Prime sale on their 10qt:



			Amazon.com
		






Plus another 5% with an Amazon CC


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> @ronntaylor
> 
> I was cross shopping the Instant brand as well (the Instant Pot company), and there's a pre-Prime sale on their 10qt:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18342
> 
> Plus another 5% with an Amazon CC



Thanks for the recommendation. We actually were looking at the Instant Pot selections. We wound up getting a slightly cheaper and better version from Amazon. (The brand name escapes me for now) Should arrive early next week and I'm already planning recipe tries from Day 1.


----------



## DT

Getting started . The suite is amazing!  Daughter has a huge wing to herself 

Probably checking out for a few days …


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Just replace that with milkshakes and pizza ...)






Talk about two foods that don't go together. 

Have fun!


----------



## mollyc

i scrubbed my fridge. 

fun times over here.


----------



## lizkat

mollyc said:


> i scrubbed my fridge.
> 
> fun times over here.





Please.  I might have a biochem lab in a jar of leftover cooked pinto beans I was thinking was a jar of kalamata olives. I kept moving stuff around in front of the "olives" in a spell of chilly weather,  and one day even prowled around in there looking for the damn beans,  but didn't see them before I saw some leftover lentil soup from day before and chose that.   Right,  so a week later I did find the beans and of course am now sorry I ever heard of beans, cooking, leftovers,  refrigerators, home ownership or indeed any other form of personal responsibility.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

mollyc said:


> i scrubbed my fridge.
> 
> fun times over here.



Tmi, @mollyc, tmi.


----------



## Hrafn

mollyc said:


> i scrubbed my fridge.
> 
> fun times over here.



Bruh.  Is that what the cool kids are calling it now?


----------



## mollyc

yeah i mean literally the words i wrote. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Hrafn

mollyc said:


> yeah i mean literally the words i wrote. nothing more nothing less.



Bummer. That would have been a cool story.


----------



## Alli

I have a better day planned than Molly. I’m going to get my tooth pulled! (I know you’re all jealous.)


----------



## mollyc

Alli said:


> I have a better day planned than Molly. I’m going to get my tooth pulled! (I know you’re all jealous.)



hope it brings you relief!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Running around paying some bills, and also purchasing some wine and beer.


----------



## Apple fanboy

WFH today. Been quite chilly as we are still keeping the heating off. I'm on another 3 day weekend (like most of them for the rest of the year). So chilling out on my own Mac for a change this evening. Have some photos to develop.


----------



## Alli

A lovely, beautiful, quiet Saturday. I’m feeling great after the extraction, but will be on an ice cream diet for a few days.

Today we’re going to the local arts and crafts fair, which is supposed to be one of the state‘s best non-juried shows. (The biggest and best juried show is in March, and we never miss it!)


----------



## Apple fanboy

Bit of gardening this morning. Then cross training and rowing machine in the garage. 
After lunch went on a walk with Mrs AFB. Beautiful and sunny mostly, but quite a cold wind.


----------



## lizkat

Stepping through a pretty eclectic to-do list related to the state of my music libraries and related data:  rounding up some missing album art, or the last four tracks of some opera, or an undead link to a video of this or that performance.   It's a chore that lends itself to five or ten minute bits of attention, in an afternoon otherwise shared with cooking some things I'll be wanting to find in the freezer next week for a few quick "soup-and..." suppers.


----------



## shadow puppet

lizkat said:


> ...in an afternoon otherwise shared with cooking some things I'll be wanting to find in the freezer next week for a few quick "soup-and..." suppers.



Exactly why I'm making a batch of chili today.  Will freeze half for quick and easily reheatable suppers.  Just feeling a need for comfort food now that Autumn is upon us.


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> Exactly why I'm making a batch of chili today.  Will freeze half for quick and easily reheatable suppers.  Just feeling a need for comfort food now that Autumn is upon us.




You probably have a recipe you like, but if you want to go all in from scratch, this is some awesome chili:






But when I say scratch, I mean scratch as in make your own chorizo.....


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> You probably have a recipe you like, but if you want to go all in from scratch, this is some awesome chili:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> But when I say scratch, I mean scratch as in make your own chorizo.....




Video and recipe seem great for that kind of chili - but I'm still recovering from how at least that particular West Virginian (Texan?) says both "chorizo" and "purée."

And by his account I'm definitely a blasphemer and then some.   Not only does my chili these days have plenty of beans in it, there's...  yeah, no meat.


----------



## fooferdoggie

dodging idiots in cars.
this red car sat there till we were half way across then decided to go. I dont know if there is a no turn on red there or not we had the crosswalk light too. but if not what was he waiting for then?


----------



## Alli

This morning we took a short drive and had a lovely breakfast before going on to homes of ladies who had graciously donated tea pots to our neighborhood women’s club. In between breakfast and the first stop, hubby looked at house cameras and discovered the fearless cat had gotten out and was snooping around outside the fence. Fortunately, one of the neighbors was home and went and got him. We unlocked the front door and she dropped him inside. Whew! When we got home we discovered he was going UNDER the fence on the one section without a dog on the other side. It has now been backfilled. Brat.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Video and recipe seem great for that kind of chili - but I'm still recovering from how at least that particular West Virginian (Texan?) says both "chorizo" and "purée."




He is a West Virginian for sure, but he owned a great little Mexican place.  Started off with like 7 tables, then he got the space next door and expanded it to about 20 and all was good.  It was a hole in the wall with atmosphere.  Then he built a whole new building that had 40 tables and lost the atmosphere and the quality went down.  But he would travel like a month or two a year to places in Mexico learning to cook and experiencing the culture.  Great place.

The Texas Red was my favorite side with fajitas.  He does have another Chili recipe, but I haven't tried it.  Also, for his, I bought the chorizo.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> The Texas Red was my favorite side with fajitas. He does have another Chili recipe, but I haven't tried it. Also, for his, I bought the chorizo.




Don't get me wrong, I love chili with pork and beef in it, I just don't make it any more...


----------



## rdrr

Alli said:


> Happy birthday! But why did it hit hard? A fellow I follow on Twitter celebrated a birthday yesterday and said the same thing. When I asked him about it he said it was because he’s now older than his parents when they died.



Sorry it is so late on the response, but thank you for the birthday wishes.   To answer your question, 2022 has been really hard for me, a lot of family drama (including the ancestry stuff I posted earlier), and I recently got a not so great blood work results from a doctors visit.  Basically, stop what you are doing and get healthier or face the consequences.   So on top of the aches and pains that seem to be multiplying every year, I now have family stress, health issues, and trying to fit in a wedding for May 2023.   It just was a little bit of a downer, maybe the outside factors just weighed in more this year.

On a good note, I had a wonderful dinner with my intended that night.   So in the end I had a bit of joy in my pessimistic outlook for the day.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Lots of code and documentation delivery, some legal review, daughter has several things going on with her internship, ACE program, she's doing a couple of tests early since we'll be OOT on Friday (and Monday is a school holiday), setting up reservations and whatnot for our several days at Universal, lots of HHN plans.
> 
> The wife, using her superpower, was able to score a suite for the same price as a normal room, hahaha, it should be really fun (some friends coming in for a night and staying with us), the daughters is staying in one night, we're getting her all sorts of food and movies, she's excited about having this all to herself for several hours, we think maybe a friend of hers is coming down for a day, which should be a blast for them






DT said:


> Getting started . The suite is amazing!  Daughter has a huge wing to herself
> 
> Probably checking out for a few days …





Well that was a __blast__.  

The suite was so much fun having all the extra room for an extended stay.  We took a pretty big cooler, lots of season beers, a couple of bottles, ginger beer, made walktails a number of times - plus took some good creamer (and other coffee supplies), so we had terrific "room coffee" and I got a mug that made it extra delicious 






We found out an event cup drink (that also lights up, *snicker*) gave you a few bucks off beer or a double for a single price around the park, so we started with The Weeknd's Save your tears cocktail an went from there:






(Those are peach liquor filled bubble tea type balls in a bourbon + tea, pretty tasty)


And our secret bar spot, this is during a fairly busy time, made friends with the bartenders, got a lot of perks 







Had some incredible weather, this is across the main lake one of the nights:







Had some terrific food,  drink, scares,  got to chill by the super nice pool,  hit up Voodoo donuts and had a late movie night on Saturday (took the AppleTV  ),  buffet brunch at Hard Rock (yes, we ate ... a lot ... ).

If anyone is curious about how a park like Universal does up a haunted house (they had 10, plus 4 scare zones, 2 shows), this was the most beautifully produced house of the event (and probably a top 5 of the last decade of us attending):


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Had some terrific food,  drink, scares,  got to chill by the super nice pool,  hit up Voodoo donuts and had a late movie night on Saturday (took the AppleTV  ),  buffet brunch at Hard Rock (yes, we ate ... a lot ... ).




Oh, and for the record, while we did seem to eat kind of non-stop, we also walked ... and walked, and I just reviewed our pedometer app stats 

Looks like 44.2 miles (97,771 steps) for the 5 days


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Oh, and for the record, while we did seem to eat kind of non-stop, we also walked ... and walked, and I just reviewed our pedometer app stats
> 
> Looks like 44.2 miles (97,771 steps) for the 5 days




And so how many steps (or, miles?!)  to walk off one Voodoo donut?   What even are they?


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> And so how many steps (or, miles?!)  to walk off one Voodoo donut?   What even are they?





That's pretty funny, I'd imagine it takes a shocking number of steps to offset a big ol' donut 

re:  Voodoo Donuts, it's a donut shop, kind of boutique-y, it's themed around Voodoo, magic, etc., pretty fun.  One of their signature donuts is a voodoo doll, filled with blood jelly, a little pretzel pin/stake stuck into him, hahaha


----------



## DT

rdrr said:


> Basically, stop what you are doing and get healthier or face the consequences.




So true.  It's important to carry a little more, I guess you could call it "healthy momentum" into the later years, where you don't bounce back as easy.  And start sooner than later, heck, health issues when you're younger won't seem like a big deal, but you hit 40, 50, 60 and that extra 30+ pounds you've been carrying has taken a toll on your joints, poor diet has led to diabetes, etc.

That said, never too late to start (or even start again  )


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Had some terrific food, drink, *scares*,




The traditional scare is the candy corn, no?  Gotta love this slightly NSFW (audio) take by Lewis Black

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1580980958517374977/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> You probably have a recipe you like, but if you want to go all in from scratch, this is some awesome chili:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I say scratch, I mean scratch as in make your own chorizo.....



Terrific video, thanks for sharing, that dish looked delicious and absolutely amazing; the music he had playing in the background was wonderful, and so apt: Have you any idea what it is?


----------



## fooferdoggie

making sasquach family cutouts


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> The traditional scare is the candy corn, no?  Gotta love this slightly NSFW (audio) take by Lewis Black
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1580980958517374977/




Hahaha, that's amazing.   I do the same thing, keep trying, expecting it to be different.

Have you ever separated one into its color segments?  Like maybe the orange section will have a deliciously tart tangerine flavor ...


----------



## Deleted member 215

Well, I'll be working at a polling place on Election Day. I won't technically be an election worker, but I will be staffed at the place where the polls are (school library). Glad I don't live in a swing state. Election workers across the country are getting death threats.


----------



## ronntaylor

TBL said:


> Well, I'll be working at a polling place on Election Day. I won't technically be an election worker, but I will be staffed at the place where the polls are (school library). Glad I don't live in a swing state. Election workers across the country are getting death threats.



Good luck!! After half a dozen or so years I gave up once The Pandemic hit. It was already too much of a hassle before COVID. The 2020 primaries and Presidential was full of crazy extremist. I can't imagine what it's like now. I vote by mail now, that's how much I hate voting sites now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today, a few errands: A beautiful lamp (hand made, purchased in Sarajevo, Bosnia eight years ago while observing an election in that country) needed repair; I wasn't sure where the fault lay; whether it was the plug, fuse, switch, or even - as also transpired - the light bulb; anyway, this morning it was taken in for repair into one of those small shops I adore, family-owned, around for a long time, into stuff such as customer care; a lot of knowledge and experience and competence; older, kind and competent staff; anyway, the problems were diagnosed and repaired on the spot - the lamp didn't need to be despatched to their workshop - although I was perfectly prepared for that.

Then, I visited the cheesemonger, and the bottle bank. In that order.

My cheese purchases are described in the "cheese" thread.

And, fortunately, there is fresh focaccia in the house.

And I also paid a visit to a computer shop (another small, competent, family-owned, place, the sort of place where staff are polite and knowledgeable, where they remember you, and where customer care matters) where my own computer is currently residing, (battery and keyboard need replacing) and where I took a longing, lingering, look at the MBA M1.

While there, I treated myself to a pair of Jamaica Smile earbuds (ecologically aware, wooden casings - a little like the lovely earbuds that ThinkSound used to manufacture).

Mineral water (sparkling) was delivered: I have an arrangement with a taxi driver to do that sort of a shop every fortnight to so.

Moreover, I made some phone calls: My two pairs of Bowers & Wilkins P5 headphones no longer work (which is one of the main reasons why I have been buying earbuds; while in Bosnia, I bought - on my interpreter's recommendation. - a perfectly good pair of JBL earbuds, which we found in a store in the ancient town of Travnik); the cable (poorly-made on such expensive headphones) has come apart on one, and the actual sound in the headphones, in the other.

Anyway, I must see whether I can locate someone who can effect some repairs; these are old models, hence the actual manufacturer no longer supports them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

TBL said:


> Well, I'll be working at a polling place on Election Day. I won't technically be an election worker, but I will be staffed at the place where the polls are (school library). Glad I don't live in a swing state. Election workers across the country are getting death threats.



Well done you, and the very best of luck.

As someone who has worked as an international election observer (or supervisor, or monitor - the exact title depends on my actual mandate for the election in question) for 25 years, and has served on almost 30 EOMs (Election Observation Missions) across three continents during that time, your work is invaluable.


----------



## DT

Just signed off on new home insurance, might use this same company for the vehicles as well.

JFC, our current company went up by 50% a year ago, and was looking at another 100% increase into 2022, if I said how much, you'd think I was lying.   The new policy, better coverage, is 1/4th the price, and the f***ers at the other company "missed" two discounts over the last several years which added up.


----------



## Alli

Today we are closing on our old house! Goodbye extra insurance, electricity, gas, and water bills!!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Put on a wash - a filthy day (that barometer is tumbling ominously) meant that I thought it best to spend the afternoon attending to domestic stuff.

And declined an (unexpected) invitation to an alumni dinner (as a guest).


----------



## lizkat

We must have snared all the good weather then,  supposed to be nearly summery temps here right up to end October.  Nice extension of the old season and welcome distraction from the fact that the days are getting shorter.

Today still laughing over a gift that arrived in the mail from kinfolk who like me are book lovers...  nice that it arrived in this stretch of sunny days, can wear it outdoors before next spring!


​​


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> We must have snared all the good weather then,  supposed to be nearly summery temps here right up to end October.  Nice extension of the old season and welcome distraction from the fact that the days are getting shorter.
> 
> Today still laughing over a gift that arrived in the mail from kinfolk who like me are book lovers...  nice that it arrived in this stretch of sunny days, can wear it outdoors before next spring!
> 
> View attachment 18549​​



That's brilliant; while I'm not all that crazy about the colour - a black t-shirt seems to be a sort of default setting in my summer wardrobe, and mauve, lilac, purple are colors that just don't look well on me - I absolutely adore the sentiment expressed so eloquently.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> That's brilliant; while I'm not all that crazy about the colour - a black t-shirt seems to be a sort of default setting in my summer wardrobe, and mauve, lilac, purple are colors that just don't look well on me - I absolutely adore the sentiment expressed so eloquently.




My problem with purple fabrics is that they can sun-fade to brownish tones somewhat over time.  I'll have to be careful not to leave this out in the sun on a clothesline.   Anyway nearly end of the time to be hanging wash out on the line this year.  Love the fresh smell of sheets and pillowcases air dried like that, but I'm no martyr to the effect and I do quit hanging wash outside once the air grows cold.


----------



## DT

The small one went old school with her music, she got the new Tay Tay in today ... in this format


----------



## DT

On my squirrel proofing run (see home improvement thread ...), I hit up ABC (for future reference, that's the chain liquor store in these parts).

Picked up some Stone IPA (the "standard"), since it's kind of thematic with this time of year, some Rogue Dead Guy ale


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> The small one went old school with her music, she got the new Tay Tay in today ... in this format
> 
> 
> View attachment 18565




Why not, everything comes around again anyway, right?  Even if slightly different.  I could have gone for that color when I was spinning vinyl... 

btw it's great that you no longer call a certain someone 'the little girl,'  but one of these days,  now that you have switched her moniker  to  'the small one,'  she's gonna school you on how she's a damn grown woman.  Jes' sayin'...


----------



## Nycturne

lizkat said:


> Why not, everything comes around again anyway, right?  Even if slightly different.  I could have gone for that color when I was spinning vinyl...




I’ll be honest, I was a bit too young to hear records in their heyday. Went from compact cassette to CD. So I did recently pick up a turnable and a couple records (old and new) to try. I’ll be honest, it just sent me back to collecting CD for the quality + physical format. But I do lament that CDs are getting trash packaging these days. Getting it on vinyl is probably a better collector’s item, but I like listening to the music rather than the surface noise.


----------



## lizkat

Nycturne said:


> I’ll be honest, I was a bit too young to hear records in their heyday. Went from compact cassette to CD. So I did recently pick up a turnable and a couple records (old and new) to try. I’ll be honest, it just sent me back to collecting CD for the quality + physical format. But I do lament that CDs are getting trash packaging these days. Getting it on vinyl is probably a better collector’s item, but I like listening to the music rather than the surface noise.





I"ll be honest too...  at my age the appeal of digital downloads is pretty high.  I've ripped a lot of CDs and kept fewer than a hundred, probably.   l still do have some vinyl, mostly some Musical Heritage Society of less often performed Bach Cantatas and etc., but I don't buy many CDs or any vinyl any more.    Truly trying to settle into decluttered mode.  Apple Music works for me.

Still I love the orange of @DT's  daughter's latest pick.   We're coming up to the season of greys and lavenders here now,  once the leaves fall off the trees.   It's a time when I start hauling out fabrics with tropical foliage prints on them, to brighten what I see around the inside of my place.


----------



## Clix Pix

Not a fan of Taylor Swift, but oooh, look at that luscious orange vinyl record!!!  Orange is my favorite color.   I'd buy the album just for that, even if I never even played it (which I couldn't since my turntable is pretty old, I doubt that I'd be able to replace the needle and cartridge thingy,  and so I'd be hesitant about risking any of my vinyl records on it now).

Like Liz, I'm, ahem, somewhat "vintage," and am thoroughly enjoying the ease with which we can now listen to and purchase music today.  Earlier this evening I spent some time listening to Alabama Shakes, having run across their lead singer, Brittany Howard, singing in a video and immediately becoming intrigued.   This woman can SING and she's charismatic.  She's got a bright future ahead of her.  Thanks to the magic of YouTube and then iTunes (pardon me, Apple Music) I was able to listen to enough songs to know that I wanted the Alabama Shakes albums plus Brittany's that she released as a solo effort after separating from Alabama Shakes to strike out on her own.  A click of the appropriate button and voila!  My iTunes Library now has some new additions....   Sure beats going to a record store and really not knowing exactly what we were getting on an album except the one or two tracks that had been featured in extensive radio play!

I keep staring at that photo of the gorgeous orange vinyl.......I wonder if the B&N down the road from me has it available....?!!  Oh, I suppose I ought to at least give the "Midnights"  album a listen on iTunes, too, while I'm at it, just to see what it is all about, what Taylor has come up with now...

Oh -- one more thing.....  Please, DT, your daughter is growing up and coming into her own, so please don't refer to her as a a little girl or "the small one" -- she would not thank you for that!    Referring to her on here as "the Daughter" works just fine, at least for me.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I’ve not bought any physical music in years. Perhaps decades. I still have a few CD’s but my vinyl collection never left my childhood home with me. By then it was tapes (mostly for the car) or CD’s. 
All my CD’s got stolen when I lived in Newcastle, so I only replaced some as I was poor back then with no house insurance. 
Then I bought an iPod and that was that. Still got it somewhere, but not sure if it still works.


----------



## mollyc

No vinyl here, but I also bought the new Taylor Swift CD at Target yesterday since there are three bonus tracks on a CD exclusive to Target. Of course my daughter has no way of listening to a CD.  But I think she is hoping her dad can pull the songs for her since he does still have a CD/DVD player on his PC which he built himself. He is currently out of town with our son at a lacrosse tournament, but they'll be home tonight.


----------



## Alli

I’m also leaning towards vintage. I still own the first 45s I bought back in the 7th grade. No turntable, but we have something better for 45s.


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> No vinyl here, but I also bought the new Taylor Swift CD at Target yesterday since there are three bonus tracks on a CD exclusive to Target. Of course my daughter has no way of listening to a CD.  But I think she is hoping her dad can pull the songs for her since he does still have a CD/DVD player on his PC which he built himself. He is currently out of town with our son at a lacrosse tournament, but they'll be home tonight.



I keep an Apple SuperDrive for that exact reason.


----------



## Nycturne

I do use my CD rips more often than the CDs directly, but it’s easier to go back to the CD in the case of something happening with my Plex server, and I don’t have to worry about copyright fights causing stuff to go missing (Kindle). I kinda do the same with movies. 

But if I want that physicality of popping out a disc, putting it in the player and listening that way, I do have a CD player in my home stereo.


----------



## lizkat

mollyc said:


> on a CD exclusive to Target.




Argghh.    Nothing is sacred any more, right?    Used to be we all nagged parents for "whatever it was" until they caved in or the world had moved on to helping us all want something newer but in the meantime the later "collectibles market" only had one kind of whatever it had been...

Now it's that we must all serially want one of "whatever it is" that's exclusive to some retailer?  I must turn the page on this topic, else turn into a curmudgeon even before the ballgames today.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> I keep an Apple SuperDrive for that exact reason.



Same here!  Until I bought a new car two years ago I used to play CDs in the car, but my Honda Civic Hatchback Sport doesn't have a CD player, since it provides the connections for plugging in my iPhone  when I want to use Apple Car Play.  Mostly I just use the wireless BT feature and keep my iPhone in my purse when I'm running errands and not really driving all that far.  In the house I listen to music on the computer or iPad or occasionally dig out the old portable CD player when there's one of my CDs that I haven't gotten around to ripping in order to put an album or specific tracks into my iTunes library.  Ah, the best of intentions....

I still have some vinyl albums from the long-ago past and have occasionally flirted with the idea of getting a turntable which can be plugged into the computer, but most of them I also already have in digital form anyway, having purchased them in iTunes or ripped the CD version.   A few, though, are not available in any format other than the original vinyl record from many years ago,  so I'll probably never get to listen to them.again.  Keeping them for sentimental reasons now.....


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> No vinyl here, but I also bought the new Taylor Swift CD at Target yesterday since there are three bonus tracks on a CD exclusive to Target. Of course my daughter has no way of listening to a CD.  But I think she is hoping her dad can pull the songs for her since he does still have a CD/DVD player on his PC which he built himself. He is currently out of town with our son at a lacrosse tournament, but they'll be home tonight.




I think the exclusives are kind of cool, it's about the collecting, it's no different than the alternate comic book covers I used to buy, 4 of the exact same book, or trading cards with different variants, etc.  The K-pop scene is really big into the collectors angle, CDs come packaged with books, cards, posters, and there are whole online exchanges where kids swap.

Heck, we almost bought the HHN '22 official soundtrack on vinyl, just for a collectors item from the event (not much different than a poster, flannel shirt, whatever).


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> I think the exclusives are kind of cool, it's about the collecting, it's no different than the alternate comic book covers I used to buy, 4 of the exact same book, or trading cards with different variants, etc.  The K-pop scene is really big into the collectors angle, CDs come packaged with books, cards, posters, and there are whole online exchanges where kids swap.
> 
> Heck, we almost bought the HHN '22 official soundtrack on vinyl, just for a collectors item from the event (not much different than a poster, flannel shirt, whatever).




I've done that, too, gone to whichever particular chain was selling a "deluxe" or "special edition" version of a favorite artist's album on CD, with a few bonus tracks included.   In one case I have the same album on vinyl, on CD (regular version and special deluxe edition) AND in my iTunes library.  If I recall correctly, this has been the only reason I've set foot in a Walmart, because they happened to be the store offering the exclusive version a few times.  Other years it's been Target which had the special version.


----------



## lizkat

Today I started out seriously grumpy.  Stayed up too late lighting candles for the blasted hapless Yanks, woke up to rain, so also to falling leaves and cooler weather.    And was looking at a surplus of stuff to eat that seemed out of season, e.g., lettuces and tomatoes, when lentil and potato soup seemed like a better idea.

Obviously a pile of first world problems.   Got on with some fall cleaning to get my blood moving and snap out of a silly funk.  

Anyway I found some fabulous leftover chili in the freezer so that's on the menu for tonight and by tomorrow the warm weather drifts back in, so the salad fixings will seem more appealing.   Things already lookin' up...


----------



## DT

One our Halloween favorites is a movie, Trick 'r Treat, it was originally made in 2007, had a little preview tour, and wound up just being released DTV.  It's really gotten a good cult following, really fun, stars Dylan Baker, Anna Paquin, and the always amazing Brian Cox, it's an anthology with a really well done wrap around story as well as each segment being tightly incorporated into the others, some neat perspective and time shifts.

Well, it finally got a theatrical release this week and we got tickets for Halloween night.  Hitting up a super nice Cinemark theater, selected seats, a great place to eat is right in the same plaza (big brewhouse and they have some killer seasonal draft right now), so that's our Halloween plans.

That's right, we will not be doing anything at the house for Halloween after about 20 years of doing it up.  We did change our various LED lights/projectors to Halloween-esque colors, and put up a few things on the interior, but that's it.  Not bringing down any of the dozen boxes of outdoor decorations, props, lights, etc.

We're still having a blast with horror films, our trips down to HHN '22 were incredibly fun, but just not feeling spending all the time to setup, and to hand out candy in this area (if you get my drift ... )


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> That's right, we will not be doing anything at the house for Halloween after about 20 years of doing it up.




Actually...   I am shocked.


----------



## Herdfan

Feeling a little sad and disappointed.

To make a long story short, when I was a teenager I worked for the family company in the summer doing pipe lining.  It was hard work, but paid well.  Then the summer I was 18 they had no pipeline jobs going on and the handyman/builder that built my parents house with his dad and the addition with his cousin, needed a hand.  Said cousin broke his leg, so dad told him I would come help him.  So we built a sunroom for this family in town.  I was mainly a step and fetch it as I knew nothing about construction (at least not related to pipe lining) so I just did what I was told.

So FF 38 years and the daughter and her family are wanting to move in so they can take care of their mom.  I was hired to convert the sunroom into a MIL Suite.  Should have been an easy job (and my last since I am selling out to my partner and moving west).  Started into some light demo and and it was a freaking mess.  Wood was rotted under every window because they weren't properly flashed, nails were rusted all to hell because they weren't galvanized, found a couple of electrical splices buried in the wall.  Just a mess.  We had planned to donate the windows to Habitat, but they were all too rotted to be of any use to anyone.

I ended up working with this guy for 3 summers and he taught me a lot and it was then I developed my love of building.  But seeing how he did things, I can't help but feel disappointed.   He was old school who learned from his dad and probably did things the same way for 40+ years.  But things change and you have to keep up.  I had to quit using an electrician because he refused to wire switches the way I wanted (and now code) and insisted on doing it the way he had done it for years.  

Fortunately for this client, at least for this project, it probably isn't going to be a major additional cost since we are taking it all down and will build back all new which is easier.  But he did a lot of work for this family, so no idea what else they may find in the future.


----------



## Pumbaa

Missed out on the partial solar eclipse. Overcast. Bummer.

Ah, well, at least got to experience the associated weird reduction of light for a bit.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Missed out on the partial solar eclipse. Overcast. Bummer.
> 
> Ah, well, at least got to experience the associated weird reduction of light for a bit.




North America's off the path of that one...   and right here we'd also have been hard pressed to see it, due to lingering fog.  But never mind...  for  us in the northern climes there's a so called golden age of solar eclipses coming up:   six of them in total from 2023-29.

Can't be foggy for all of them, can it?  (well... climate change issues might say yeah on that).









						When Is The Next Solar Eclipse In North America? After Europe’s ‘Smiley Face’ Sun Today Comes Six Eclipses For The U.S. And Canada
					

There’s a solar eclipse in Eurasia today—but when is it America’s turn?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Deleted member 215

Ah, life in California. "Did you feel it?" is a question any Californian finds themselves asking friends, family, and co-workers every now and then. A 5.0 earthquake just happened south of San Jose. I did not feel it this time! Maybe I was thrown off by the construction going on outside, but a number of my co-workers and some of the students were talking about it, all checking their phones. Hope that's as bad as it gets today.


----------



## mollyc

Some vacuuming (why is there always so much dog hair), some laundry, and I developed my first roll of black and white film in real chemicals today. I've been using a hybrid solution, but moved on to the real stuff. waiting for the roll to dry so I can scan it.

Have to take my son for new lax cleats and hit the grocery store also.


----------



## fooferdoggie

got a second refund check from comcast for 160.00 no clue why. we dumped comcast/xfinity internet when we ran out of the last contract for 45.00 a month and and for t moble wireless internet. canceled the service returned the free cable box we had to have and got a 5 checked a few months later. now I just got one for 160 and this is from comcast. we haven ot had any of their equipment for many years and even then it was just a modem. I dont think we have had tv cable for 10 years. Plus the cable box they insisted they send us with the last package did not cost us anything. we returned it unopened. 
well it will buy our granddaughters new bike.


----------



## Herdfan

TBL said:


> Ah, life in California. "Did you feel it?" is a question any Californian finds themselves asking friends, family, and co-workers every now and then. A 5.0 earthquake just happened south of San Jose. I did not feel it this time! Maybe I was thrown off by the construction going on outside, but a number of my co-workers and some of the students were talking about it, all checking their phones. Hope that's as bad as it gets today.




Saw some video of it from a weather cam.  Have never experienced one but figure the offspring will sooner or later.


----------



## shadow puppet

TBL said:


> Ah, life in California. "Did you feel it?" is a question any Californian finds themselves asking friends, family, and co-workers every now and then. A 5.0 earthquake just happened south of San Jose. I did not feel it this time! Maybe I was thrown off by the construction going on outside, but a number of my co-workers and some of the students were talking about it, all checking their phones. Hope that's as bad as it gets today.



I only just read about this prior to stopping by this site.  Had no idea.  I felt nada in SoCal.  Glad you're okay!


----------



## shadow puppet

Herdfan said:


> Saw some video of it from a weather cam.  Have never experienced one but figure the offspring will sooner or later.



I've lived through so many.  It's the sudden out-of-nowhere "jolt quakes" that can be scary.  Or the big ones like the Northridge quake that hit in the wee hours.  That one seemed to go forever.  Very scary.


----------



## DT

Listening to backhoes, dump trucks, all sort of industrial noise 

They're digging the trenches to put the new fiber in this area, I'll have to decide if we want to switch, we can get about 5x the bandwidth for the same price, but Comcast Business has been pretty solid.


----------



## Alli

Back to the dentist today. Hopefully, they can start the bridge work and maybe even get in some kind of temp.


----------



## lizkat

shadow puppet said:


> I've lived through so many.  It's the sudden out-of-nowhere "jolt quakes" that can be scary.  Or the big ones like the Northridge quake that hit in the wee hours.  That one seemed to go forever.  Very scary.




I finally got used to the minor tremors in San Francisco when I lived out there going to school and working as an au pair. Dishes in the cupboards would rattle sometimes during breakfast.  Took my cue from the family's head of household who would shake his newspaper and mutter "yet again" but not get up from table.   I didn't have the sense to wonder if "the big one" was coming on the heels of those things. 

What one doesn't get used to in New York State is any kind of quake.  They're rare here but they happen.   Was astounded one day to realize we were having a 4.0+ surprise while I was sitting in my studio...  watching coffee ripple in the mug and feeling the whole house gently sway while a pendant hanging on a wall lamp's arm stood still...  arggh!    And me with a chair parked approximately atop the gas furnace below in the cellar.   It felt like a long time was passing but I think it lasted less than 20 seconds. Same with another time down in NYC when my office building creaked during a quake and the swaying motion briefly made me feel ill.  It was slight enough that had I been walking instead of sitting at the time, I might not even have noticed it.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Back to the dentist today. Hopefully, they can start the bridge work and maybe even get in some kind of temp.




We're bailing on our dentist and headed back to the previous one.  We mostly changed because of convenience, and somewhat because of insurance.

About 2-3 years ago, they sold their location to a new practice, we're like, fine, but it's gone downhill, and then the final breaking point was some shit they pulled at a visit this past Wed.

The other place is nicer, maybe a little more expensive, but we're also changing insurance in a month or so, maybe we can improve that - and the big advantage, the little G's braces have to be "de-wired" for a cleaning, and then wired back up, and her ortho and the old dentist are like 2 miles apart, in the same area of town (with very few lights, really easy to travel between the two offices).


----------



## Apple fanboy

Went out for a drink after work with old and current colleagues. Had a nice time. But I'm tired now and will be heading to bed soon.
Have a good weekend all.


----------



## DT

Wanted something a little extra for dinner, picked up T, headed downtown to Prohibition Kitchen, so good, I had their insane short rib grilled cheese, it's vulgar buttery delicious - since we got poutine, opted for the beer cheese soup for the side ...

FOR DUNKING!  MORE CHEESE!  

Box of macarons afterwards (so far, coconut and salted caramel are a hit), and now, off to some horror flicks, good drinks, etc., etc.


----------



## Herdfan

Packed up the U-Haul for the offspring's move to CA.  Headed out in the morning for the 4-day drive.


----------



## Macky-Mac

Herdfan said:


> Packed up the U-Haul for the offspring's move to CA.  Headed out in the morning for the 4-day drive.



where are you headed to in CA?


----------



## Herdfan

Macky-Mac said:


> where are you headed to in CA?




LA.  Specifically Santa Clarita.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, treated myself to some Ethiopian coffee (purchased in a small, local roaster), French bread (in the French bakery), and beer (yet to be delivered).

Today, I am brooding over the fact that the clocks went back an hour last night.  And sipping some Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## DT

Writing, coding, took a fun bike ride and knocked out an easy 6 miles, improved the squirrel-proof-ness of the house, now a final bit of work while we run some horror movies in the background (see my recent post about The VVitch ...) then some delicious bean bowls (with chicken, 'cado, lots of goodies prepped).

Might pull the Tesla out if it's not raining and run a Halloween light show when it gets dark


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I’m also leaning towards vintage. I still own the first 45s I bought back in the 7th grade. No turntable, but we have something better for 45s.




Probably get her this for Xmas:



			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09SVJZHZX/?coliid=I1KTWS056R8BPM&colid=1VICMMFU5RA70&ref_=lv_cv_lig_dp_it&th=1
		


A "real" brand with Audio-Technica, decent entry level cart, fully automatic, integrated pre-amp (so can just be plugged directly into powered speakers), and also supports BlueTooth for listening directly on BT headphones / speakers 




DT said:


> One our Halloween favorites is a movie, Trick 'r Treat, it was originally made in 2007, had a little preview tour, and wound up just being released DTV.  It's really gotten a good cult following, really fun, stars Dylan Baker, Anna Paquin, and the always amazing Brian Cox, it's an anthology with a really well done wrap around story as well as each segment being tightly incorporated into the others, some neat perspective and time shifts.
> 
> Well, it finally got a theatrical release this week and we got tickets for Halloween night.  Hitting up a super nice Cinemark theater, selected seats, a great place to eat is right in the same plaza (big brewhouse and they have some killer seasonal draft right now), so that's our Halloween plans.
> 
> That's right, we will not be doing anything at the house for Halloween after about 20 years of doing it up.  We did change our various LED lights/projectors to Halloween-esque colors, and put up a few things on the interior, but that's it.  Not bringing down any of the dozen boxes of outdoor decorations, props, lights, etc.
> 
> We're still having a blast with horror films, our trips down to HHN '22 were incredibly fun, but just not feeling spending all the time to setup, and to hand out candy in this area (if you get my drift ... )




So that was super fun!

Seven Bridges was solid, and in the same parking lot / shopping area as the theater, so we parked, walked over, and then just walked right back to the theater.  Lots of good food, then excess food (how can you not get theater popcorn when it's coming out fresh ).   Movie was a blast, hahaha, several folks (including us) were wearing HHN gear 

And we apparently made a really good choice this year, there was zero activity on our street / at our house    I thought we might get a few kids at least coming up to the front door (since the lights were on), but the cameras had no recordings/triggers at all while we were gone (we left at 4:30p got home at 10p so if there was anything happening, it would've been over, by design).

There were a couple of houses that did a big "block" thing so that was nice if there was any kids out, but it was weird compared to previous years, but we had been seeing a steady decline.    Our neighbors across the street usually do it up too, but they were both sick, so they didn't do anything, and were totally dark.  I think when we didn't deploy on Saturday, they were like, "Heck with this ..." and did the same (er, which was nothing).

All in all, an awesome October/Halloween '22 even going decorationless


----------



## shadow puppet

Today, I voted early.  Have you?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Should really be working, but procrastinating online!


----------



## Nycturne

shadow puppet said:


> Today, I voted early.  Have you?
> 
> View attachment 18805




Turned mine in yesterday. Had to take my partner's back because they forgot to sign it. I nearly missed that until I dropped it in the box with mine.


----------



## shadow puppet

Nycturne said:


> Turned mine in yesterday. Had to take my partner's back because they forgot to sign it. I nearly missed that until I dropped it in the box with mine.



Nice catch!


----------



## DT

Which of the following places is the noisiest:

1) Midtown Manhattan
2) Rural St Augustine

If you chose 2, you'd be correct.  

Anyway ...

We're voting on the 8th, it's just right down the street, super convenient.

Hahaha, oh geez, looks like we'll be in Tampa April '23 






And woo!  Space Dust BOGO at Pubs 





... or at we like to do, BTGT


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, voted early a few days ago as soon as in-person Early Voting (no need to fill out info required for an Absentee Ballot or use a Drop Box)  was available at several locations around the county.   One of those locations happens to be very convenient, the local branch of the county public library system, which is even closer to where I live than the official voting precinct location for voting on Election Day itself.  Since they've started doing this -- if I recall correctly, the first time was for the Presidential Election --  I think that the county and the state have noticed a greater turnout for all elections, and that's really good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Guarding the bins; strong winds meant that I only put them out this morning and the windy weather obliged me to keep a close eye on them.  

Attended an online meeting, enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee.....


----------



## DT

Got the tile and carpet cleaned!  Wow, that was quite a chore, guy did a great job, looks amazing!

Now I'm on about 16 hours of a work a day for the next week    But the results will be spectacular


----------



## Alli

I can’t vote until next Tuesday. Alabackwards at its finest with no provision for early voting.

I have calmed my Twitter timeline by muting the phrase “Taylor Swift.”


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I have calmed my Twitter timeline by muting the phrase “Taylor Swift.”


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> View attachment 18841



That her?


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> That her?




Yes, and she's very upset about being muted by you ...


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Been to Mambo Play Centre in Cardiff for half the day and my ears are still ringing. Popped into Homesense on the way back and my wife managed to spend £120 on Christmas decorations because a lift full isn’t enough. Kids now off to Art Club so I have an hour and a half to play on my PS5


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Thought I’d share this from my day. The chap in the foreground of this picture had a laptop and a table full of paperwork and was actually working on a spreadsheet as the place filled up around him. I could barely hear my wife and our friend let alone work! I bet he was dreading a Teams call as he ‘worked from home’ .


----------



## Alli

I did a short (30 minute) swim today. Then I went to Bed, Bath, & Beyond. Twice. All I needed was a refill bottle for my Soda Stream. Guess I should have paid more attention to the empty I returned, cause I replaced it with a blue bottle, when I needed a pink one with a quick connect. Oh well. Got a spare, so at least next time I can just change the bottle out and go to the store at my leisure.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I did a short (30 minute) swim today. Then I went to Bed, Bath, & Beyond. Twice. All I needed was a refill bottle for my Soda Stream. Guess I should have paid more attention to the empty I returned, cause I replaced it with a blue bottle, when I needed a pink one with a quick connect. Oh well. Got a spare, so at least next time I can just change the bottle out and go to the store at my leisure.



Sure you didn’t forget anything? Third time’s the charm, I’ve heard. 

Which reminds me, I should really try to unbox and assemble my new SodaStream Crystal this weekend.


----------



## Alli

Pumbaa said:


> Sure you didn’t forget anything? Third time’s the charm, I’ve heard.
> 
> Which reminds me, I should really try to unbox and assemble my new SodaStream Crystal this weekend.



It’s a fantastically clever little machine.


----------



## lizkat

Reminding myself to set the three remaining dumb clocks in my house back an hour tonight when I head upstairs for the supposedly precious opportunity to gain an hour's sleep overnight.  No special thanks to _The New Yorker_ for providing the impetus.  I loathe that first Sunday night's plunge into early darkness with the return to standard time.


----------



## mollyc

I am going to tackle my family Christmas card photos this afternoon. All the leaves are falling off the trees at an alarming rate this year, and the vision I have in my head isn't going to work without the leaves; as it is I think I am going to have to photoshop a bunch in to make up for what are already lost.


----------



## DT

This was fun last night:






						Home | Whiskey Wine and Wildlife
					

Whiskey, Wine & Wildlife combines renowned beverage tastings and inspired cuisine from some of the South’s best chefs, while experiencing Vilano Beach’s coastal wildlife up-close, November 4 – 6, 2022.




					whiskeywineandwildlife.com
				




It wasn't the "full event" (like today), kind of a smaller kickoff, but plenty to drink (like really, more than enough ... ugh ...) and still a ton of food.

Beautiful night, this photo was right when it opened, got pretty crowded a bit later (especially in the "pig line" ), lots of amazing whiskeys, got a neat cutting board for the ILs (for Xmas), this is only about 2 miles south of us, but instead of driving, they had a shuttle service that came right to the park, like 2 blocks from our house, so no parking hassles (and more freedom to consume  )






Just a small sampling of the samplings


----------



## Apple fanboy

I’m feeling the chill this evening. Got my thermals on and my fury oversized hoody thing. Only 15 degrees in the bedroom. Hopefully Mrs AFB let’s me put the heating on soon. If it hadn’t gone up so much it would have been on for a few weeks already!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed in to the farmers' market this morning (well, it was closer to afternoon, I must admit).

I had phoned earlier (a few days earlier) to request some of the stalls to hold stuff, or put aside something.

In the organic vegetable stall, I purchased free range, organic, eggs; onions, carrots, celery, (the classic soffritto trio), chard, leeks, parsnips, tomatoes (both large tomatoes and cherry tomatoes; they - their season is - are, drawing to a close, as are the eggs), parsley, a selection of chilli peppers, French onions, garlic, ginger.

And pears (sweet but rock hard - I have it in mind to roast them) and some cooking apples. This is the season for roasted apples and pears. And, indeed, plums.

At the (organic) meat stall, I collected some pork belly and some shin of beef (bone included because that is where the flavour is) that I had ordered in advance; unless one places an order in advance, while they do stock these, these are not products that will grace the stall, as there will be little demand for them.

I also purchased a few chicken thighs - skin and bone attached again, because that is where the flavor is.

At the olive oil stall, I purchased chorizo, pesto, olive oil, and yes, more Gorgonzola.

Pesto (fresh pesto, made by themselves, it comes in a wooden barrel...).......and French bread...yum.

Anyway, the French bakery had kept my usual order for me, bagged and ready, and that, too, was collected.

And I paid a visit to the cheesemonger where Gorgonzola, Birbablu, aged Comte, Ossau-Iraty, Taleggio and Époisses were all purchased.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Shin beef (complete with bone) is one of those cuts that rewards long (very long), slow, cooking; perfect November (and winter) fare.  

So, a ragu, or chilli, or some sort of classic casserole (I suspect that "casserole" is really stew with a college education), is what I have in mind for that shin beef.

The forecast for Monday is beyond grotesque, so, a day's cooking and a long (hours and hours) slow (low heat) period in the oven sounds about right, a sort of relaxed cooking, with the reward of something tasty and soothing at the end.

And yes: While I have collected my week-end FT (as in, the actual paper, a local store keeps it for me every week-end), I haven't yet read it; instead, I have been perusing shin beef recipes.........


----------



## shadow puppet

Apple fanboy said:


> I’m feeling the chill this evening. Got my thermals on and my fury oversized hoody thing. Only 15 degrees in the bedroom. Hopefully Mrs AFB let’s me put the heating on soon. If it hadn’t gone up so much it would have been on for a few weeks already!



Feel free to laugh at this wimpy Southern Californian but I caved last night when we dropped to the low 60's and finally powered up my home's funky 1947 gas furnace (it works great!).  Just for a little bit - enough to take the chill off.

Later I added a blanket to the bed since I'm currently using a Summer weight quilt.  With the pending rain coming soon (yay!), I'll swap out the quilt for my Pacific Northwest weight comforter & linen cover.  Plus add one Labrador dog to the bed and it will be toasty and cozy.


----------



## Alli

We got some rain this afternoon, so I sat out on the patio and enjoyed it. Rain always brings a nice cool breeze.

This evening we’re going for Pho with our oldest and dearest friends. I usually just refer to them as my harem.


----------



## shadow puppet

Prior to heading out to the market & various errands, I just finished listening to what I found to be an erudite conversation between David Bowie speaking to Jeremy Paxman in 1999 about the "unimaginable" effects on society the internet was going to have.  I found Bowie to be quite insightful and ahead of his time.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321753647147933697/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> Feel free to laugh at this wimpy Southern Californian but I caved last night when we dropped to the low 60's and finally powered up my home's funky 1947 gas furnace (it works great!).  Just for a little bit - enough to take the chill off.
> 
> Later I added a blanket to the bed since I'm currently using a Summer weight quilt.  With the pending rain coming soon (yay!), I'll swap out the quilt for my Pacific Northwest weight comforter & linen cover.  Plus add one Labrador dog to the bed and it will be toasty and cozy.



Well, I have an enormous tolerance for (and liking for) heat and warmth.  And I loathe the cold.

Now, I may not have the oil fired central heating on, (yet), but my bed is furnished with an electric blanket (which has been switched on at night since the night following the day after my return from Bosnia) and two nice, fat, cosy, comfortable, duvets.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> We got some rain this afternoon, so I sat out on the patio and enjoyed it. Rain always brings a nice cool breeze.
> 
> This evening we’re going for Pho with our oldest and dearest friends. I usually just refer to them as my harem.



Pho.

Yum.

Enjoy the pho and enjoy what will doubtless be a delicious repast with old friends.


----------



## shadow puppet

Scepticalscribe said:


> Now, I may not have the oil fired central heating on, (yet), but my bed is furnished with an electric blanket (which has been switched on at night since the night following the day after my return from Bosnia) and two nice, fat, cosy, comfortable, duvets.



That sounds absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

shadow puppet said:


> That sounds absolutely wonderful!



Well, yes, it is.

And I could cheerfully contemplate a third duvet.......


----------



## Herdfan

Did a little fishing off the coast of Oceanside.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, I have an enormous tolerance for (and liking for) heat and warmth.  And I loathe the cold.
> 
> Now, I may not have the oil fired central heating on, (yet), but my bed is furnished with an electric blanket (which has been switched on at night since the night following the day after my return from Bosnia) and two nice, fat, cosy, comfortable, duvets.



Put my electric blanket on for the first time this winter. Not for long though. Since we got a smart meter we are trying to economise as much as possible. I don’t think we need to that much, but Mrs AFB is always telling me how much we have spent per day etc.


----------



## Apple fanboy

shadow puppet said:


> Feel free to laugh at this wimpy Southern Californian but I caved last night when we dropped to the low 60's and finally powered up my home's funky 1947 gas furnace (it works great!).  Just for a little bit - enough to take the chill off.
> 
> Later I added a blanket to the bed since I'm currently using a Summer weight quilt.  With the pending rain coming soon (yay!), I'll swap out the quilt for my Pacific Northwest weight comforter & linen cover.  Plus add one Labrador dog to the bed and it will be toasty and cozy.



We have a duvet and a thick woolly over blanket. The electric blanket goes underneath the bed sheets. 
Looking forward to getting the underfloor heating on soon though.


----------



## Alli

I have the opposite, @Apple fanboy - I have an under the sheets cooler.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> I have the opposite, @Apple fanboy - I have an under the sheets cooler.




Yeah, we keep our house cool/warm, so we always use the same, I guess you could call it, "bed cover density" 

The wife and I are also on temp parity for the house, so I don't freeze or she's not hot (well, she is, but in the colloquial sense )


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I have the opposite, @Apple fanboy - I have an under the sheets cooler.



I need one of those for about 6 nights a year. But currently 14.5 degrees in our bedroom.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> We have a duvet and a thick woolly over blanket. The electric blanket goes underneath the bed sheets.
> Looking forward to getting the underfloor heating on soon though.



Two duvets and a woolen blanket (and an electric blanket) for me.  

I have an enormous tolerance for heat (as had my mother, and indeed, my father); they loved warmth, heat, light, sun......


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> I need one of those for about 6 nights a year. But currently 14.5 degrees in our bedroom.



I’d be very happy with that. But no one else would choose that temperature setting. Especially in the winter. I can’t sleep when I’m warm.


----------



## Herdfan

Not long after we got married my wife mentioned to my mom that I kept the bedroom a bit too cool. 

My mom responded by ordering us a comforter with two different weights. Her side had 25% more fill than my side.


----------



## lizkat

I can't stand heat really.  I've never lived for a long time in a hot environment, so I start melting when it gets up around 75ºF (24ºC) outside (and I loathed living in NYC every summer).  In winter I feel like I'm dying when I go into stores or to appointments in places like a dentist's office where they jack the heat up into the 70s.  You can only take so many clothes off in public!

My bedroom in winter can get down to around 45-50ºF (7-10ºC) since it's not heated up there, but I'm plenty comfy under a couple of thermal blankets and quilts plus a comforter.  I keep the house downstairs around 62ºF (17ºC) in the daytime and knock it down to mid-50s when I head upstairs.

The mid-60s are above usual inside temp in my house in the non-heating season anyway,  except for heat of summer when the house might get up to 70.    So why would I make my house warmer in winter than it is in summer without the furnace running?   It never made sense to me, so I just layer up my clothes and the bedding in the cooler seasons.


----------



## DT

I am about to order a couple of screens, for the house, for the windows right off the downstairs entertainment room.

We measured several times, I chose the specific materials, screens, springs, pulls, got all the various sizes entered (H, W, D, lip specifics).  This is sort of a test, and if these come in and work well, it's the same size for a number of windows (but there's at least 4 different sizes ...), so we could get about 75% replaced with just a duplicate order X <some_quantity>

Wish me luck


----------



## Clix Pix

During the daytime in winter I usually keep the house at around 69° and then at night I turn it down to around 60° -- I don't want to go any lower than that because I worry about pipes in the kitchen freezing (the sink area is on an outside wall).   In general, the kitchen always seems to be about ten degrees cooler than the rest of this place during the colder weather so I'm not taking chances during the really severe cold in January and February, when there is the possibility of an expectedly severe cold snap causing the pipes to freeze.  People in other buildings and other units in this condo development have had that happen.  

At night in the wintertime I'm cozy under my goosedown duvet and a blanket or two as the need arises......


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> We measured several times



We stopped doing the measuring ourselves. That way if there’s a mistake, someone else has to replace all the hardware. We’re having screen doors put on 3 of our doors. Hubby measured many times and was convinced it was a custom size. With a custom size, he didn’t want to take any chances and had Lowe’s come and measure and take the order. Turned out it was a typical size. Sometimes he pays too much attention to detail.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> With a custom size, he didn’t want to take any chances and had Lowe’s come and measure and take the order




Very good idea!  My screen door on the back porch is wood-framed,  bought standard but oversized and then cut to make the damn trapezoid it more or less needed to be to fit the opening.  

With my old place, junction of interior walls and ceiling or floor could also be faintly trapezoidal so a lot of trim board joints involved some fussy cutting.  Some top trim boards for windows and doors,  instead of being joined flat atop the side trim,  were instead joined with irregular mitre cuts to move the discrepancy to those junctures,  and so make the outer edges of the side trim align visually with the walls and the top trim edge align viusally with ceiling.  Never a dull moment with any house, but especially a really old one.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> We stopped doing the measuring ourselves. That way if there’s a mistake, someone else has to replace all the hardware. We’re having screen doors put on 3 of our doors. Hubby measured many times and was convinced it was a custom size. With a custom size, he didn’t want to take any chances and had Lowe’s come and measure and take the order. Turned out it was a typical size. Sometimes he pays too much attention to detail.




Yes, I need thoughts and prayers ...   

At least the measurements came out to a bunch of standard sizes (per the product specs page), but it's probably like one of the multiple choice math quizzes where they have the typical wrong answers listed ... 

Speaking of screen doors ...

We had a screen door placement, like the whole frame, etc., sitting outside for like 2 (if not close to 3) years, hahaha, from Home Depot, it was ordered based on their guy's measurements, but it sat all that time and when we finally got them to come install it they were like, "This is all wrong".  I kind of assumed with the age, we were going to just have to suck it up, but shockingly, HD gave us a FULL REFUND, well, credit which was fine, we got re-measured, new doors, and had them installed in about 30 days.

That was almost as good as our "free" TV customer service


----------



## mollyc

cleaning up leaves today.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I’d be very happy with that. But no one else would choose that temperature setting. Especially in the winter. I can’t sleep when I’m warm.



I used to be a lot more tolerant of the cold over the heat. Now Im pretty intolerant to both! It can never be warm enough for Mrs AFB though. Her mediterranean blood loves the warmth.

Apart from looking for some replacement hiking boots online and in store, not done a lot else today. I'm back at work tomorrow, so already logging on to address a couple of things.


----------



## Alli

mollyc said:


> cleaning up leaves today.



A never ending project. Sometimes I have to wonder if it’s some kind of contest between leaves and pine needles to see which can make the bigger pile. And the damn pine needles travel!

Today I’m going to Lowe’s for something…I forget what, but hubby likes company (and a chauffeur) when he goes. Then gas up the car, and fulfill our obligation to Democracy and vote.


----------



## DT

Yep, when the wife gets back in about 30 minutes we're headed up to vote.


----------



## JamesMike

It is nice to be back home from Africa. I hope the peace agreement in Ethiopia holds so much needed aid can be delivered to the starving people, so many have died needlessly, almost 500,000.


----------



## Clix Pix

Since I already voted a few days ago (yay for early voting!) I'll be doing other errands today instead, including taking a set of SSDs with backups of my photo and data files to the safe deposit box at the bank and bringing home the set that has been in the box for the past month.  Also will stick my newly-received freshly renewed passport into the box as well for safekeeping since no immediate plans to use it.

Tonight I'll be following the election results, fingers crossed for good outcomes....


----------



## Macky-Mac

going out to drop my ballot in the nearest dropbox


----------



## lizkat

I'd already returned my absentee ballot by mail awhile back,  so all I have to do today is keep away from the popcorn until the polls close tonight and  results start getting reported.  

 In NYS they extended the no-excuse absentee balloting through this year,  and they set it up so that one could request ballots for all 2022 primary and general elections with just one application back before the primaries.    Wish we always had vote-by-mail, I am thoroughly spoiled by it now,  and the safeguards and ability to track receipt of one's mailed-in vote are also great.    Maybe the state will still come around to making vote-by-mail the standard in future.


----------



## DT

Heck, we thought "late morning" might be a good window, but it was still pretty crowded.  Maybe 30-35 people in line, moved pretty quick, they have like 20 stations setup, so it was maybe 20-25 minutes.

Our location is at Serenata Beach Club, hahaha, fancy-schmancy, upstairs here:






(No, we don't belong "country clubs" are not our scene .... even if it was much cheaper ...)


----------



## shadow puppet

I'll be making comfort food to have a "hot dish" as the church ladies like to call casseroles.
Goes down well with all the rain.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Good luck to all my US cousins. Really hope you get the results you need. The world will have their fingers crossed  for you.


----------



## Herdfan

Had my evening planned. Drive home from CMH and sit down and watch John King talk about the results. 

But United had other plans. Such as being an hour late leaving Burbank. So we missed our connection. 

Hope to be home by midnight instead of 7.


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Just got in from a department drinks evening where we pretty much got pissed, put the world to rights and discussed new products to design that will make our company a €150m a year company. Can’t remember what was said but I drank 8 pints of Staropramen and two double Baileys. Picking my boss up from his hotel at 7.30am and have a Teams meeting at 8am


----------



## lizkat

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Just got in from a department drinks evening where we pretty much got pissed, put the world to rights and discussed new products to design that will make our company a €150m a year company. Can’t remember what was said but I drank 8 pints of Staropramen and two double Baileys. Picking my boss up from his hotel at 7.30am and have a Teams meeting at 8am




Hair of dog beforehand or at least a couple aspirin...


----------



## Alli

Platelet donation day. Nothing planned beyond that.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> Just got in from a department drinks evening where we pretty much got pissed, put the world to rights and discussed new products to design that will make our company a €150m a year company. Can’t remember what was said but I drank 8 pints of Staropramen and two double Baileys. Picking my boss up from his hotel at 7.30am and have a Teams meeting at 8am



We had a similar day yesterday. Except I had one pint and drove home! I left the rest to it.


----------



## mollyc

twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.


----------



## Alli

mollyc said:


> twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.



Happy anniversary!


----------



## Alli

The stars have aligned for me today thanks to a little finagling of my calendar. My bridge has come in early, so I’m going to have it “installed” right before noon. Then after lunch I’m going for a 90-minute facial. Heaven!


----------



## Herdfan

Not today, but last night I watched my BIL win a CMA.


----------



## Herdfan

mollyc said:


> twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.




Congrats.


----------



## ronntaylor

mollyc said:


> twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## shadow puppet

mollyc said:


> twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.



WTG Molly & huge CONGRATS to both of you!


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

Apple fanboy said:


> We had a similar day yesterday. Except I had one pint and drove home! I left the rest to it.




That was my plan until my boss insisted on paying £50 for a taxi to get me home. I had been insisting on driving for the last couple of weeks. Struggled all day yesterday and had several meetings which was hell


----------



## lizkat

mollyc said:


> twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.




Congratulations and many more great times ahead.

A friend swears that making marriage work requires both partners to be willing to meet more than halfway across divides.  Might have that right, too!


----------



## DT

At the moment?

On standby for the 9:50p (EST) high tide.  It's 1.1 ft lower than the ass-kicking morning high tide, there's been no rain for 12 hours, and we're getting wind effects from the storm - that's also moved away to the northwest - that will actually reduce the potential for the river to be an issue.

Should be a non-event


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> At the moment?
> 
> On standby for the 9:50p (EST) high tide.  It's 1.1 ft lower than the ass-kicking morning high tide, there's been no rain for 12 hours, and we're getting wind effects from the storm - that's also moved away to the northwest - that will actually reduce the potential for the river to be an issue.
> 
> Should be a non-event



You got lucky. My brother put his feet out of bed this morning and was immediately up to his calves in water.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> ....... It can never be warm enough for Mrs AFB though. Her mediterranean blood loves the warmth.
> 
> .....



I so sympathize as that is exactly how I feel.

No, there is no such thing as too much heat or warmth.

Not so sure about Mediterranean ancestry, although my father was gorgeously dark (classic olive complexion), - as were many of his family - black hair, dark brown eyed, (and yes, very handsome, too), and he took a tan to a glorious mahogany colour, and, of the three of us, my coloring, or complexion, resembles his to a somewhat greater degree than does that of either of my brothers.

But yes, I love, love, love, heat and warmth and light.....thrill to it, in fact.


JamesMike said:


> It is nice to be back home from Africa. I hope the peace agreement in Ethiopia holds so much needed aid can be delivered to the starving people, so many have died needlessly, almost 500,000.



Glad to see you back safe and sound and I hope things went well while you were away.


Apple fanboy said:


> Good luck to all my US cousins. Really hope you get the results you need. The world will have their fingers crossed  for you.



Amen to that.

A profound and heartfelt amen.


mollyc said:


> twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.



Happy anniversary.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> You got lucky. My brother put his feet out of bed this morning and was immediately up to his calves in water.




Yikes, sorry to hear that.  Where's he located?  Did he get the same with Ian?  This storm was massive, affecting both sides, slinging cyclonic effects up into GA and SC while it was still centered in FL.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Yikes, sorry to hear that.  Where's he located?  Did he get the same with Ian?  This storm was massive, affecting both sides, slinging cyclonic effects up into GA and SC while it was still centered in FL.



He’s not far from you, IIRC. We’re not sure about Ian because they were out of the country, but there was no sign of any damage when they got home. (And they would have smelled it!)


----------



## DT

This apparently got fixed overnight, they were concerned without at the very least, getting some barrier/bulkhead up, the entire road would wash out ...






Daughter's high school is ~6 miles going this direction, otherwise, it's 40 miles


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> twenty first anniversary here today. so of course i'll be doing fun stuff like vacuuming and laundry while my husband is at work.



Congratulations! I'm sure I have something as exciting lined up for our 25th next year.


----------



## Apple fanboy

The-Real-Deal82 said:


> That was my plan until my boss insisted on paying £50 for a taxi to get me home. I had been insisting on driving for the last couple of weeks. Struggled all day yesterday and had several meetings which was hell



He offered to put us up for the night, but I decided against it. It was only an hour from home.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> I so sympathize as that is exactly how I feel.
> 
> No, there is no such thing as too much heat or warmth.
> 
> Not so sure about Mediterranean ancestry, although my father was gorgeously dark (classic olive complexion), - as were many of his family - black hair, dark brown eyed, and he took a tan to a glorious mahogany colour, and, of the three of us, my coloring resembles his to a greater degree than does that of my brothers.
> 
> But yes, I love, love, love, heat and warmth and light.....thrill to it, in fact.
> 
> Glad to see you back safe and sound and I hope things went well while you were away.
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> A profound and heartfelt amen.
> 
> Happy anniversary.



I remember the days when we used to have our underfloor heating on. Still holding off for now though.


----------



## Alli

We have 3 cats. One who is an extrovert and is friends with everyone, 1 who is a bit standoffish, but curious enough to give you time, and the 3rd who is a fraidy cat. All 3 go out in the cat-proofed yard. Two use the cat door, and the fraidy cat has to be let in every time, but has gone out the cat door at least 3 times. This morning, there is no sign of the fraidy cat. It’s like something swooped down in the middle of the night and snatched him. It’s unlike him to go anywhere since he’s so extremely timid. We’ve looked around the neighborhood to no avail, and checked every place in the house. The last time we saw him was last night when he ran into the bedroom in terror cause the little girls from next door had stopped over. So it’s a sad day for us.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> This morning, there is no sign of the fraidy cat. It’s like something swooped down in the middle of the night and snatched him. It’s unlike him to go anywhere since he’s so extremely timid. We’ve looked around the neighborhood to no avail, and checked every place in the house. The last time we saw him was last night when he ran into the bedroom in terror cause the little girls from next door had stopped over. So it’s a sad day for us.



Sending positive vibes he turns up soon and is okay.


----------



## mollyc

i hope fraidy cat shows up soon.


----------



## DT

Oh geez!

Well, we had this indoor/outdoor cat several years ago, when he was out, he was always close.  Like we could call him / shake his snack or food container and he'd come running, like he was always right around the yard somewhere.

Then one time he went out, we called, same routine, didn't come, tried several times, still nothing, went around the neighborhood, just sort of disappeared.  Then about 2 days later, he was sitting on the deck making a racket.  No injuries or anything,  he just "went out" for a few and came back.   Cats are smart, resilient, maybe they just went on a short exploration and they'll be back.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> This morning, there is no sign of the fraidy cat. It’s like something swooped down in the middle of the night and snatched him. It’s unlike him to go anywhere since he’s so extremely timid.




Hope he shows up.

We have 2 that we sort of adopted, but they can't come inside with our others.  So they stay in the garage and are let out every morning and usually hang around the house.  They are usually waiting in the evening to be let back in.  But on occasion one of them won't show up so the wife is outside a midnight hitting a food can with a fork hoping she'll show up.  Usually she does, but it stresses the wife out when she doesn't.  We will never have another cat that isn't an indoor only cat.  We currently have a nice screened porch for them and will build one on the AZ house.


----------



## fooferdoggie

went on a ride we are like the postman nothing stops us  we did not go yesterday so had to go today 42 and rain.


----------



## Apple fanboy

A pleasant sunny day here for a change. Off for a walk with Mrs AFB. 
Later I’ll mow the grass. Probably the last cut of the year.


----------



## Alli

Great news! Jet is home, safe and sound. It seems he somehow got into the garage, and being such a chicken, he hit behind some boxes all day. At dusk, we went out to look for him once more and when he heard our voices, he came out to show us he was there. We followed him back into the garage and the traumatized thing went back to his hidey hole. We finally coaxed him out with food and water, and he eventually let me pick him up and bring him back in the house. Jet’s Big Adventure!


----------



## DT

Outstanding!

Plus, that means there wasn't some mysterious escape route, so the kitty door / yard is still good to go.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Plus, that means there wasn't some mysterious escape route, so the kitty door / yard is still good to go.



We knew there was no mysterious escape route. Even if there were, Jet would have been the last living creature to try it - he’s that timid. He’s back to lazing on the patio couch now.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> We knew there was no mysterious escape route. Even if there were, Jet would have been the last living creature to try it - he’s that timid. He’s back to lazing on the patio couch now.
> 
> View attachment 19182



Sure he didn’t find some mice in there? 

Here the sun has gone down and the temperature is beginning to drop. 
Only got two of the three lawns done. My back started to ache so I’ll sort the next one tomorrow. I didn’t put my shoe lift in my wellies, so that probably contributed somewhat.


----------



## lizkat

Putting a few gardening tools away for winter in a place a little more hospitable than the shed out back.  Switching around location of some circular corrals made out of rabbit fencing;  I use them to store leaves and other compostables, and move them every few years to fetch up some of the worm-turned earth that develops underneath to use as part of soil amendments for veggie plots.  Nice fall day,  but can tell the wind has shifted to come from the northwest,  so by mid-week we could even see a little lake effect snow making its way down hundreds of miles off Lake Ontario.  It's been a wonderful, lingering autumn so far.   Looking forward to soup-making season.


----------



## Alli

We’re having one of those days where it’s cold. Already 59, and they’re saying it could get down to the upper 30’s. I’m sitting on the patio with the fire table on, and read to use the fireplace for the first time.

Meanwhile, I made the usual too much fried rice for dinner, so I invited the neighbors over.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> We’re having one of those days where it’s cold. Already 59, and they’re saying it could get down to the upper 30’s. I’m sitting on the patio with the fire table on, and read to use the fireplace for the first time.
> 
> Meanwhile, I made the usual too much fried rice for dinner, so I invited the neighbors over.
> 
> View attachment 19204



That looks delish.  Lucky neighbors!


----------



## DT

Leaning into the code and docs, still, right now in fact 

I'm sure my efficiency and productivity will be in a freefall over the next couple of hours  

Went into headphone isolation mode, also little-to-no lights other than my displays and keyboards.  Wife is watching The Good Nurse off in the darkness ... figured I'd prevent distraction.


----------



## Hrafn

Spent the past 30 hours with my parents, just starting on getting my house back in order.


----------



## Alli

It’s down below 40 here. I think I’ll count it as day 1 of actual winter. So I may open the back door and light a fire in the fireplace to watch football this afternoon. Or not. I haven’t decided yet.


----------



## DT

Not bad, I woke up with a bunch of stuff done ... don't recall actually doing it, maybe it was Code Elves ...


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> It’s down below 40 here. I think I’ll count it as day 1 of actual winter. So I may open the back door and light a fire in the fireplace to watch football this afternoon. Or not. I haven’t decided yet.




Snowing here.    

Not much and none will stick, but still............ it was 70 earlier this week.


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> It’s down below 40 here. I think I’ll count it as day 1 of actual winter. So I may open the back door and light a fire in the fireplace to watch football this afternoon. Or not. I haven’t decided yet.




It was 66° when we first got up, 67° now (~9a EST), weather apps show a 60L - 69H range


----------



## ronntaylor

Recovering from Amtrak travel to Virginia Saturday. Heart broken about another school shooting, this time at the U of VA where a good friend teaches. We were debating going over to see them while I'm in town (we're about 75/80 drive away). For now we'll wait to see them around the holidays or early next year now.


----------



## DT

ronntaylor said:


> Recovering from Amtrak travel to Virginia Saturday. Heart broken about another school shooting, this time at the U of VA where a good friend teaches. We were debating going over to see them while I'm in town (we're about 75/80 drive away). For now we'll wait to see them around the holidays or early next year now.




JFC, just saw the news on this.  3 dead, 1 critical, 1 looks like they'll likely recover.  Looks like a former player on their football team attacked existing players?  Looks like the shooter is in custody.


----------



## ronntaylor

DT said:


> JFC, just saw the news on this.  3 dead, 1 critical, 1 looks like they'll likely recover.  Looks like a former player on their football team attacked existing players?  Looks like the shooter is in custody.



The shooter was on their radar about bragging about having a gun. And apparently he was involved in a recent hazing incident. No real details so far about those claims though.


----------



## Herdfan

ronntaylor said:


> The shooter was on their radar about bragging about having a gun.




They are always on their radar, yet nothing is ever done.


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> They are always on their radar, yet nothing is ever done.



Because of 'muh guns, 'Mericuh!!


----------



## Herdfan

ronntaylor said:


> Because of 'muh guns, 'Mericuh!!




No seriously.  Almost every time something like this happens we find out there have either been reports or they were on the radar.  Yet nothing is ever done.

The guns aren't going away no matter how much you hope they will, so maybe we need to take another approach.


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> No seriously.  Almost every time something like this happens we find out there have either been reports or they were on the radar.  Yet nothing is ever done.
> 
> The guns aren't going away no matter how much you hope they will, so maybe we need to take another approach.



Would be nice if we valued the lives of children who are simply attending a class as much as we do the right to own the same weapons they're regularly slaughtered with.


----------



## ronntaylor

Herdfan said:


> No seriously.  Almost every time something like this happens we find out there have either been reports or they were on the radar.  Yet nothing is ever done.
> 
> The guns aren't going away no matter how much you hope they will, so maybe we need to take another approach.



No, I want the insanity to go away. Making it easier to obtain guns while simultaneously making it harder to keep whackos away from guns is what's hoped for. Both parties use to want that. The GOP has been hijacked by whackos and NRA-gulping punks.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> maybe we need to take another approach.



Before we can take “another” approach, we have to take a first approach. We haven’t taken the first step, and the right won’t even discuss it.

What do you propose?


----------



## DT

Just placed a big ol' coffee order from Bones   25% off right now and went ahead and got $75+ to get some free shipping.   Kind of the last hurrah for October seasonal, some working up to Thanksgiving options and continuing right on towards Xmas !


----------



## shadow puppet

Just watched the safe launch of Artemis.  Now off to get some zzzzs.


----------



## DT

Wife saw this on FB this morning, not our photo, just amazing, from yesterday (she saw it too, but was in the city so it was over Home Depot, hahahaha, not quite the same backdrop )


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Just placed a big ol' coffee order from Bones   25% off right now and went ahead and got $75+ to get some free shipping.   Kind of the last hurrah for October seasonal, some working up to Thanksgiving options and continuing right on towards Xmas !
> 
> View attachment 19326




Have you seen this?






						DGB-2
					

Make the perfect cup for one with the Grind & Brew Single-Serve Brewer by Cuisinart®. Designed to brew the most flavorful coffee with ease and convenience, this compact coffeemaker grinds whole beans to the ideal consistency for optimal flavor using a conical burr grinder, then feeds them into...




					www.cuisinart.com
				




Saw an ad for it last night.  Just wondering if it is trying to do to much and will end up doing nothing well.


----------



## Citysnaps

ronntaylor said:


> Because of 'muh guns, 'Mericuh!!




Sadly, mass shootings and death are viewed as mere acceptable consequences from those believing there should be no-limitations gun ownership in the US.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Today, I am preparing ragù.

And making phone calls: today, I ordered a tarte tatin for Christmas (from a local award winning restaurant - they have prepared such for me before), and made arrangements to meet the cheesemonger for lunch, with lunch provisionally set for Friday in the same venue.

And today, there were the bins.

Yesterday, I picked up my computer (recently repaired), visited the library, where books awaited me, visited a local (well regarded bookstore), yes, a book was bought, managed to visit the cheesemonger, and had a long Skype chat with my wonderful friends from Bristol.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Wife saw this on FB this morning, not our photo, just amazing, from yesterday (she saw it too, but was *in the city so it was over Home Depot*, hahahaha, not quite the same backdrop )




Well, hahaha, just in case you were curious ...


----------



## Alli

Had a half a cord of wood delivered this afternoon. Do we need it? No. Is it fun? Absolutely. I’m one of those who would run the a/c on high during the summer if it meant also having a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## DT

We've been talking about firing up the fire pit, then it got a little warm again, but maybe this weekend.  Plus it's full of skulls


----------



## DT

Speaking of, hahahaha, next time there's a going to be a storm and a flood, I'm going to get some bones from a medical supply catalog and toss them into the water so they float into random yards.  Imagine the fun the next day when they go out to inspect their property ...


----------



## Citysnaps

I'm noodling and hopefully will soon be planning a couple of long Amtrak photo treks for next Spring/Summer. I did a few of those in the past holding my camera lens or iPhone lens right up against the window and that worked really well. I think that could evolve into a project down the road.


----------



## Alli

Citysnaps said:


> I'm noodling and hopefully will soon be planning a couple of long Amtrak photo treks for next Spring/Summer. I did a few of those in the past holding my camera lens or iPhone lens right up against the window and that worked really well. I think that could evolve into a project down the road.



I love taking the train. Always have, and have enjoyed trains on 3 continents. I wish we had more opportunities to do that here.


----------



## DT

Citysnaps said:


> I'm noodling and hopefully will soon be planning a couple of long Amtrak photo treks for next Spring/Summer. I did a few of those in the past holding my camera lens or iPhone lens right up against the window and that worked really well. I think that could evolve into a project down the road.






Alli said:


> I love taking the train. Always have, and have enjoyed trains on 3 continents. I wish we had more opportunities to do that here.




We want to do this too, I've never been on a train (like a cross country type thing, been on plenty of M and L and such).  We need a long trip with a booze car and a fun destination


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> We want to do this too, I've never been on a train (like a cross country type thing, been on plenty of M and L and such).  We need a long trip with a booze car and a fun destination




We've yet to do a cross-country trip. Maybe in the future to Washington, DC.  Longest trip was from the SF Bay Area to Austin, Texas.  What's interesting is you see a lot of interesting stuff train riding you'd never see driving on the freeway. It's a great way to make a lot of interesting and different photographs.


----------



## Alli

I’m up stupid early (for me) this morning. I somehow got roped into both hostessing and being the guest speaker at today’s local women’s club meeting. What on earth possessed us to do a potato bar?! The place we meet is lacking in many things, like any kind of presentation screen. I’ve set up the presentation using Nearpod so everyone can follow along on their phones or tablets, but I worry it’s going to be too small for most of the women attending. If I ever do anything like this again it might be worth investing in a portable presentation package.


----------



## Herdfan

Citysnaps said:


> We've yet to do a cross-country trip. Maybe in the future to Washington, DC.  Longest trip was from the SF Bay Area to Austin, Texas.  What's interesting is you see a lot of interesting stuff train riding you'd never see driving on the freeway. It's a great way to make a lot of interesting and different photographs.




You're not kidding.

Did one less than a month ago from WV to LA.  Did notice some things that were different.

For one, I thought flashing blue lights were for the exclusive use of the Police.  Nope.  In MO saw some wreckers with them and in NM, state DOH was using them.

Also in MO, something about I-44 that every truck must need their APU repaired on that highway because there were like 4 huge APU repair facilities.  Never seen them advertised anywhere else.

In north Texas, there are a lot, and I mean a lot of windmills.  And their AWL's all flashed on at exactly the same time.  Hundreds of them all coming on an off at exactly the same time.  Must use some sort of GPS timing.

Lane discipline.  Western states have this nailed down.  Unlike the eastern states where people drive where they want  , out west most people tended to stay in the right lane unless they were passing.

Trains. - Yeah, we have trains, but some of these trains were miles long being pulled by 4-5 locomotives.  Most were filled with containers headed east.  No way we could have trains that long in the east as we have too many small towns with crossings and you couldn't have a crossing closed that long.  And they were coming back to back.  Clear one miles long train and 20 minutes later here comes another one.

I really didn't have time to stop and explore as it was spend 14 hours in the U-Haul, sleep and repeat.  Hopefully our next trip we will be able to stop and see some things.

The CA 55mph speed limit for trucks is completely ignored.  At least on I-40/I-15.  Not just ignored a little, say like 65.  Ignored like 80-85.  Do love the 75-80/mph speed limits once you get to OK.  FYI, a U-Haul gets around 7 mpg at 75 mph.


----------



## Citysnaps

Herdfan said:


> You're not kidding.
> 
> Did one less than a month ago from WV to LA.  Did notice some things that were different.
> 
> For one, I thought flashing blue lights were for the exclusive use of the Police.  Nope.  In MO saw some wreckers with them and in NM, state DOH was using them.
> 
> Also in MO, something about I-44 that every truck must need their APU repaired on that highway because there were like 4 huge APU repair facilities.  Never seen them advertised anywhere else.
> 
> In north Texas, there are a lot, and I mean a lot of windmills.  And their AWL's all flashed on at exactly the same time.  Hundreds of them all coming on an off at exactly the same time.  Must use some sort of GPS timing.
> 
> Lane discipline.  Western states have this nailed down.  Unlike the eastern states where people drive where they want  , out west most people tended to stay in the right lane unless they were passing.
> 
> Trains. - Yeah, we have trains, but some of these trains were miles long being pulled by 4-5 locomotives.  Most were filled with containers headed east.  No way we could have trains that long in the east as we have too many small towns with crossings and you couldn't have a crossing closed that long.  And they were coming back to back.  Clear one miles long train and 20 minutes later here comes another one.
> 
> I really didn't have time to stop and explore as it was spend 14 hours in the U-Haul, sleep and repeat.  Hopefully our next trip we will be able to stop and see some things.
> 
> The CA 55mph speed limit for trucks is completely ignored.  At least on I-40/I-15.  Not just ignored a little, say like 65.  Ignored like 80-85.  Do love the 75-80/mph speed limits once you get to OK.  FYI, a U-Haul gets around 7 mpg at 75 mph.




On of the more interesting areas I went through on an Amtrak train was Vanderberg Air/Space Force Base on a trip down to LA. It's along the coast and huge, around 100,000 acres, with the train going through the middle.  There were a lot of launch complexes there, some dating back to the '60s. Space X had a large facility there for national security launches.  There's also a 15,000 foot runway. It was all kind of surreal.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Laundry and linen changes, in other words, standard household "admin".

Attended an online meeting (yes, about Ukraine among other matters).

Made a few phone calls.

Paid a few (household) bills, wrote a reference for my (excellent) interpreter from my recent Election Observation Mission in Bosnia, printed it, signed it, (and then had it put into a PDF format so that I can now send it on its merry way to him) and bought beer.........and yes, @Clix Pix, this beer haul does include several bottles of Trappistes Rochefort 8, (and a few bottles of Trappistes Rochefort 10, and of St Bernardus 12), but, although, until it is delivered to me, I shall not be in a position to sip, sample, and savour any of these delightful beverages.

Additional purchases included organic milk (a local store keeps it for me each week) and citrus fruit (oranges, lemons, grapefruit).


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Lane discipline. Western states have this nailed down. Unlike the eastern states where people drive where they want  , out west most people tended to stay in the right lane unless they were passing.



I was driving 80 to work one morning in NJ. Passed a guy going the speed limit (65?) who was in the left lane. A cop appeared out of nowhere - and ticketed the guy who was driving in the passing lane.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Met the cheesemonger for lunch, (Thai vegetable curry for me, absolutely delicious) in one of my favourite restaurants.

Ordered (and paid for) bread in the French bakery, - which they shall keep for me tomorrow - and ran into a cousin of mine, who has coffee there daily, and who was nursing a coffee; so, we had another coffee and a good chat about politics (and chatted briefly about some family stuff).

Bought woollen socks (handmade etc) from a small, local shop that stocks excellent quality products.

I also bought pasta and picked up some olive oil that had been put aside for me in the cheesemonger's.

And spent an inordinate amount of time hunting for blank CDs and CD cases, or sleeves. In vain, alas. This form of audio is barely forty years old, and depressingly, appears to be already deemed obsolete. "You're not the first, or second, or third, person who has asked me about this," sighed a lovely (middle-aged - youngsters in some shops just looked blankly at me) lady in one music shop.

Anyway, - (it has just been confirmed by phone) - it seems that my beer shall be delivered this evening.


----------



## lizkat

Got notified I haven't completely fallen off the calendar for some elective plumbing services that will now take place in mid-December rather than earlier in the month.  Fine by me, glad I got in line back in August!

This time of year anything elective in construction, plumbing or electrical does tend to take a back seat to the rush to finish work on new houses, major renovations or the inevitable "no heat" emergency call-outs.   

Anyway I had decided to get some new in-cellar shutoffs for water feeds to the kitchen,  since I'm always worried about freezes to those lines in winter and they run along the north wall behind all the damn cabinets and the fridge.  The existing under-sink shutoffs of course would not solve my problem if a leak were to develop along those feed lines coming from the cellar. 

Well anyway at least it won't get really cold by time he comes round to make those improvements.  It's not until January or so that we can get overnights as low as -20F.   My approach to deterring pipe freezes along there is to leave baseboard cupboards open on cold nights to get warmed by air from the kitchen heat vents.  So far so good for more than 40 years but it's still not fail-safe against a burst pipe and water damage. At least going forward I will have a way to stop water feed to there without shutting off feed at the main.


----------



## mollyc

oh, i am having a "no heat" hvac system replaced. we have two main units in our house, one for the basement and first floor, and another for the second. we've had oodles of trouble with the second floor unit since we built the house as it was never installed properly. had to have it replaced completely a couple of years ago. but we also have a room above our garage that is my studio, and it has its own mini split system because it wasn't practical to tie it into the main system the way the house is laid out (the second floors of the garage and main house do not connect. they apparently have a life expectancy of roughly ten years. guess how old ours is? so they are here today putting a new one in...merry early christmas. :/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Had a lovely two hour chat (by phone) with a former student who is now a very good friend of mine; @Apple fanboy will know of her, as her eldest boy is profoundly autistic.


----------



## shadow puppet

Celebrating the Rent-A-Lab's 4th birthday.  She will be getting her favorite, a waffle, and for the very first time, topped with whipped cream.  If it's anything like the first time I shared a bit of cheesecake, her eyes should open as big as saucers in happiness.


----------



## DT

Do not make a drink with this ...


----------



## DT

Rode our bikes (I went back to my cruiser) down to a restaurant that's right in our neighbor (about 10 blocks away) on the intracoastal side, solid eats (fried flounder sandwich, fresh fried oysters, chowders, greens, this awesome bread basket they serve) some excellent local brews, and a heck of a sunset view 









Then after it sets, we get this spectacular view


----------



## Alli

Nothing solid planned, but I recommended last night that we take a walk down the Alligator Boardwalk today since it’s not hot.


----------



## mollyc

rearranging my studio after the hvac replacement. swapped a couple of  work areas and trying to get rid of clutter.


----------



## DT

Got some new garlands delivered for the stairs, the old ones were coming apart, these are super nice and the lights are battery powered LEDs (also ordered a bunch of Ds, the one size we don't keep a ton of on hand),  J working on those, they look great, love when the stairs get lit up 

Listening to some community metal playlists (Spotify), went off on a tangent with SOAD , a very loud tangent hahahaha 





Implementing a few new code features, cleaning up a few more things, and updating some docs, soon I'll never have to worry about this application again.   Yesterday we billed for line item ##, it was f****ing epic


----------



## Pumbaa

Snowball - Season Premiere.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Snowball - Season Premiere.
> 
> View attachment 19473





It looks creamy!


----------



## DT

My liege!





Nog has made an appearance!


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> My liege!
> 
> View attachment 19475
> 
> Nog has made an appearance!




Well, that’s creepy!


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> Well, that’s creepy!




It's delicious!  Pubs organic, a little milk a lot of bourbon, a cherry or two ...


----------



## DT

Follow up last night:

Pumpkin/apple boozy cider (Ace brand),  regular homestyle cider,  a little extra fizzy water, about a half shot of bourbon ...


----------



## Citysnaps

After installing and running Ventura on my laptop for a week or so with no issues, I'll be installing it on my desktop Mac today.


----------



## DT

Citysnaps said:


> After installing and running Ventura on my laptop for a week or so with no issues, I'll be installing it on my desktop Mac today.




Oh man, I really want to update the Mini to the latest MacOS, the current is ... very ... old.  I'd been avoiding it so I wouldn't cause any issues with Parallels, and my Windows development, but that's pretty much done now with the new notebook.


----------



## lizkat

I'm still running Monterey on my 2020 MBA...    I don't think there's a reason not to upgrade since the few third party apps I have are said to be good to go with Ventura.    Still I loathe doing an upgrade and then finding out I'm not happy with this or that aspect of a tweaked Apple program.

Was VERY unhappy with Books dumb-down in Monterey,  and can't imagine I will like whatever they've done to that app again in Ventura as they nudge it ever closer to the iOS version, removing functions that worked best on a laptop or desktop screen...​
Oh well.  Hoping something else new about Ventura will delight me!   Leaving it for after the holidays.


----------



## DT

Started with some good coffee, doing some work, picking up the pies, taking a bike ride (I think, the weather is poop ...), then headed down to NSB around 3 or 4 to the ILs, hitting up Flagler for Mexican food, and staying over for Thanksgiving


----------



## Citysnaps

Getting our Omicron booster.


----------



## Alli

Met my mother, brother, and sister-in-law for breakfast this morning. Then went and saw Mum’s new independent living apartment. Back to the hotel to meet my kids and get them checked in, then back to Mum’s so my son could see her new place. Then met brother, sis-in-law, and their boys for dinner. From there, visited youngest nephew’s house and met his housemates (the younger of whom looks like a Jason Momoa clone). Finally back to the hotel. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## lizkat

ICYMI (as I did).  At least Axios (borrowing from the AP) went to the Macy's T'Day Parade so we didn't have to.  I always see a few stills of preparations for the big day and then forget to tune in somewhere to the actual event.  Oh well. Here is some of what was going on.  Somehow Santa Claus sneaked in...









						In photos: Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade
					

Throngs of spectators filled the streets of New York City for the annual tradition.




					www.axios.com


----------



## Apple fanboy

Working in the office which is unusual for me on a Friday. Have leaving drinks after work. But I’m only stopping for one so I can get back for the football. We are going to teach the US how to play football!


----------



## Nycturne

Had to skip Thanksgiving dinner yesterday because of Bronchitis. 

Mostly just trying to get around to cleaning up the house while looking for an old retro game that I knew was around a few months ago, and would cost over 100$ to replace these days. Nearly 200$ to get one in similar condition. Figure the best way to find it is to clean up. Worst case, I have a clean house.


----------



## lizkat

Nycturne said:


> Had to skip Thanksgiving dinner yesterday because of Bronchitis.
> 
> Mostly just trying to get around to cleaning up the house while looking for an old retro game that I knew was around a few months ago, and would cost over 100$ to replace these days. Nearly 200$ to get one in similar condition. Figure the best way to find it is to clean up. Worst case, I have a clean house.




Hope you feel better soon.   I cleaned three quarters of my house one weekend looking for an iPod Shuffle that I had misplaced.  Started w/ the laundry hamper figuring I didin't want to wash the thing if I'd left it in a pocket.  Noticed while I was taking the wash downstairs that the stairwell needed a mopping...  one thing led to another...  a stream of consciousness spree of housekeeping.... until I ran out of steam and sat down for a glass iced tea on the deck.  Yeah there on the table was the fricken ipod.


----------



## Alli

I don’t even know what day it is. Most of the group went to downtown St. Augustine for a self-guided pub crawl. We have no clue when they’ll be ready to be picked up, or what the plans are after that. My husband and I took my mother to one of those multi-vendor shops earlier, and we managed to purchase quite a bit. My brother has now taken Mum back to her place as she forgot all her meds and after 3 days has decided it would probably be in her best interest to take some of them.  She’s really bad at taking meds.

Hubby and I are relaxing in the room until my brother brings Mum back. At some point we’ll join the drunks for dinner.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Wishing it was Monday as today is my daughters 21st. Not seen her since she was 14. My least favourite day of the year.


----------



## Herdfan

Apple fanboy said:


> Wishing it was Monday as today is my daughters 21st. Not seen her since she was 14. My least favourite day of the year.



I can’t imagine how hard this is for you. 

Thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## Nycturne

lizkat said:


> Hope you feel better soon.




I don’t even know what triggered it, but yeah, not fun missing out on meeting up with family for the first time in almost a year. This year hasn’t been great health wise, but in a lot of ways, still better than many for my age. 

Still recovering, improved enough that I could go out and run a couple errands. Got some groceries. Picked up an old game from 2001 that I never got the chance to play, and a used handheld for a modding project. Ordered the other parts for the project I need online. Been doing some modding of older game systems the last year or so, and lately have been on a kick modifying old Nintendo hardware. Surprising my soldering skills are better now than in college. Go figure. 



lizkat said:


> I cleaned three quarters of my house one weekend looking for an iPod Shuffle that I had misplaced.  Started w/ the laundry hamper figuring I didin't want to wash the thing if I'd left it in a pocket.  Noticed while I was taking the wash downstairs that the stairwell needed a mopping...  one thing led to another...  a stream of consciousness spree of housekeeping.... until I ran out of steam and sat down for a glass iced tea on the deck.  Yeah there on the table was the fricken ipod.




I think part of my problem is that the last time I was truly aware of what I did with it was in the spring, and it isn’t much bigger than an iPod Shuffle. It should have been with the rest of the games (I have a small bookshelf for all this, or it should have been on the TV console), but it wasn’t.

The other part is that it is still in demand, so if I have to replace it, it will be expensive and I’ll have to deal with the minefield of counterfeits out there these days. So this’ll be fun.


----------



## lizkat

Nycturne said:


> Been doing some modding of older game systems the last year or so, and lately have been on a kick modifying old Nintendo hardware. Surprising my soldering skills are better now than in college. Go figure.




Last time I used a soldering iron, I think,  was when I put together some Heathkit short wave radio as a kid.  I had only done it in response to a dare from some kid down the block, when she and her brother and I were graduating from putting together model airplanes to doing something with more practical application than hanging yet another mobile _objet d'art _from the ceiling.

I do remember being thrilled as a novice user of that radio to realize I "could actually get" faraway stations. Like from across the ocean!!

 My mom was not especially pleased during the 1950s that in the post one day was the consumer-friendly equivalent of a QSL card addressed to me from... yeah,  Radio Moscow.  They always included in their broadcast the mention of an address to which one could write with details of when and where one had received their signal, and promised that one could expect a "souvenir" postcard in reply.

Heh, could probably have pulled in that signal w/ just the fillings in one's teeth,  but I was so excited.


----------



## Citysnaps

lizkat said:


> Last time I used a soldering iron, I think,  was when I put together some Heathkit short wave radio as a kid.  I had only done it in response to a dare from some kid down the block, when she and her brother and I were graduating from putting together model airplanes to doing something with more practical application than hanging yet another mobile _objet d'art _from the ceiling.
> 
> I do remember being thrilled as a novice user of that radio to realize I "could actually get" faraway stations. Like from across the ocean!!
> 
> My mom was not especially pleased during the 1950s that in the post one day was the consumer-friendly equivalent of a QSL card addressed to me from... yeah,  Radio Moscow.  They always included in their broadcast the mention of an address to which one could write with details of when and where one had received their signal, and promised that one could expect a "souvenir" postcard in reply.
> 
> Heh, could probably have pulled in that signal w/ just the fillings in one's teeth,  but I was so excited.




That's a great story! I was an avid shortwave listener as a teenager starting with a used (and very old) Hallicrafters S-38A receiver. That's pretty much how I learned about the world, listening to English language broadcasts from a lot of different foreign countries.  And then submitting reception reports, and a month two later getting a QSL card and small trinkets back in the mail. I still have a lot of my QSL cards from the past.

Sending reception reports to communist broadcasters (Radio Moscow, Radio Havana, Radio Peking, Radio Budapest, etc, ) was always interesting, getting a lot of anti-American magazines, literature, and swag back with the QSL card. Best was from Radio Peking who sent me a small Mao Red Book and a red Mao shirt pin.

I also built a couple of Heathkit radios, including an SB-301, after I earned my ham radio license.

Years later in my 20s working at a government aerospace contractor, all of that came back after I was put in for a security clearance. Most amusing was when one of my references was visited by a government investigator and asked my friend a bunch of questions about myself, including what I liked to do (hobbies, etc). Apparently when my reference/friend mentioned that I communicated with people in different countries in both voice and *code*, his eyes got big and wanted to know a lot more about that.  It all worked out OK in the end when I was interviewed and talked about ham radio. He already seemed to know I listened to and sent reception reports to foreign broadcasters.


----------



## Nycturne

lizkat said:


> Last time I used a soldering iron, I think,  was when I put together some Heathkit short wave radio as a kid.  I had only done it in response to a dare from some kid down the block, when she and her brother and I were graduating from putting together model airplanes to doing something with more practical application than hanging yet another mobile _objet d'art _from the ceiling.




Our school district offered electronics courses in high school, and my degree in college included electrical engineering courses, even though I went into the software side eventually. So I got some practice in, but never had to deal with these tiny surface mount components. Lately I do at least as much surface mount (re)work as anything else, and I’m still getting used to it. 

That high school class was interesting. It included designing simple PCBs using sharpies, dunking them in a chemical “etch” solution to eat away the copper, and drilling holes to mount components using a drill press in the shop. Is it even possible to do that these days in public school I wonder? The chemicals were toxic, and these were industrial drill presses. It’s somewhat amazing there were zero injuries in the three years I was at the school. 

I did have a passing interest in ham radio as a kid though, but got dissuaded by the need for a license. Specifically because you needed to demonstrate a working knowledge of morse code at the time. I am not sure if it is still a requirement.


----------



## Citysnaps

Nycturne said:


> I did have a passing interest in ham radio as a kid though, but got dissuaded by the need for a license. Specifically because you needed to demonstrate a working knowledge of morse code at the time. I am not sure if it is still a requirement.




The morse code test requirement was done away with some years ago. And the exams for the three different license classes (Technician, General, and Extra) are a lot easier and administrated by ARRL volunteer examiners, rather than the FCC as it was in the past. I think the exams are 35 questions of which you need to get 74% right. I understand there are on-line study aids and ARRL practice exams to get people prepared.  I haven't been active in amateur radio in decades, but still renew my license (simply sending in a form to the FCC - no exam) every ten years.

Go for it!


----------



## fooferdoggie

More chance of seeing a dead body on a e bike? 
Never saw any the years I road a regular bike or recumbent but got the second one today since I have had e bikes. First was on the road to our house by a business thought the cops were busting someone. But when we went by 20 minutes later a coroner van was there someone had died in a mini van in the middle of summer. A few days later someone in a full hazmat suit and pumped air was cleaning out the car.
  Today saw a bunch of cop cars in this small parking lot beside the bike path with someone somewhat human covered in a tarp and woman standing around crying. I think I have passed a few that died in homeless camps too.


----------



## Herdfan

fooferdoggie said:


> More chance of seeing a dead body on a e bike?
> Never saw any the years I road a regular bike or recumbent but got the second one today since I have had e bikes. First was on the road to our house by a business thought the cops were busting someone. But when we went by 20 minutes later a coroner van was there someone had died in a mini van in the middle of summer. A few days later someone in a full hazmat suit and pumped air was cleaning out the car.
> Today saw a bunch of cop cars in this small parking lot beside the bike path with someone somewhat human covered in a tarp and woman standing around crying. I think I have passed a few that died in homeless camps too.




My daughter was a student rep at SCAD, which meant she took prospective students on tours of the campus.  

One day last spring she was on the bus with a group of prospective students and their parents when they went past a gas station and there was a body covered in a sheet.  Of course someone on the bus had to point it out to the rest of the bus.  She said it was one of the most awkward tours she ever gave.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Herdfan said:


> My daughter was a student rep at SCAD, which meant she took prospective students on tours of the campus.
> 
> One day last spring she was on the bus with a group of prospective students and their parents when they went past a gas station and there was a body covered in a sheet.  Of course someone on the bus had to point it out to the rest of the bus.  She said it was one of the most awkward tours she ever gave.



ya I can imagine.


----------



## Herdfan

Became an Elon Musk customer.  Not a Tesla, but Starlink.

It finally popped as being available at the new house in AZ, so I placed the order.  Don't really need it until spring, but since in theory it is based on capacity, I wanted to get it just in case there was a run.  Most people in the area have ViaSat and I did Hughesnet 20+ years ago, but they both have very constrictive data limits.

This is just a short-term solution as the new neighborhood is wired for cable, but the provider has not made it up the main road yet.  But they will.  Too many new homes being built for them not to.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sausages (organic, locally produced, ethical, environmentally aware, and yes, delicious) were delivered today.

Yet more (ethical, locally produced, i.e. small, artisan producers) woollen socks were delivered earlier this week.

Sausages, and socks: What can I say? What does this say?

Oh, yes, and coffee.....that, too, was also delivered this week.....


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sausages, and socks: What can I say? What does this say?




Winter is here! 

For me it has been heartier soups lately,    and oatmeal for breakfast again.

In warmer weather it's broth with a few fresh veggies and a few diamonds of tofu if I'm inclined to have a soup...  and by summertime,  breakfast is sort of catch-as-catch can, either pita w/ hummus or maybe some fruit and yogurt. 

But once that northwest wind acts as if it owns the place, my whole idea of a suitable menu takes an abrupt turn. 

And yes, socks, and boots, scarf, hat, mittens and a parka get fetched to the ready again.  It's that time.


----------



## Apple fanboy

I’ve seen the sun this morning for the first time in days. Not warm, but at least it’s brighter. 
Off for a walk in a bit.


----------



## Alli

I’m going to find something to do today. It’s gorgeous out. The sun is shining, there’s a warm wind blowing. I could easily just sit on the patio all day and enjoy it. But I think I’d rather get out and do something.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I’m going to find something to do today. It’s gorgeous out. The sun is shining, there’s a warm wind blowing. I could easily just sit on the patio all day and enjoy it. But I think I’d rather get out and do something.



Cold here, but I forced myself out to do a few jobs in the garden. We won't go anywhere unless absolutely necessary until the NY now. Not our favourite time of year.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Cold here, but I forced myself out to do a few jobs in the garden. We won't go anywhere unless absolutely necessary until the NY now. Not our favourite time of year.



I completely understand. Seasonal Affective Disorder is not something people here worry about for the most part. We went out for brunch this morning and sat outside so we could watch the fog roll out.



When we came home I took a nap (didn’t sleep well last night), and hubby did his usual puttering. He got overheated and cooled off by getting in the pool for a little while.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> He got overheated and cooled off by getting in the pool for a little while.



No need to rub it in! Talking about snow on Wednesday.


----------



## shadow puppet

Seeing my electrophysiologist this afternoon and putting out the positive mojo he still thinks I don't need an ablation.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Seeing my electrophysiologist this afternoon and putting out the positive mojo he still thinks I don't need an ablation.



Was talking to a friend the other day whose neighbor just had an ablation. And then he had a second one. According to the nurses “it’s pretty much a given that men will have to have it twice.”


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> Was talking to a friend the other day whose neighbor just had an ablation. And then he had a second one. According to the nurses “it’s pretty much a given that men will have to have it twice.”



I've heard twice is the norm for _either_ male or female.  Thankfully, for me right now the outcome was NOT TODAY SATAN!  So yay for that.  Now waiting for my health insurance to approve whether or not they will cover me wearing a Zio patch for a week and an updated echocardiogram.


----------



## Eric

Found this coolio site that lets you launch an asteroid at any town you want, fun for the whole family!









						Asteroid Launcher
					

Make your own asteroid and launch it at Earth




					neal.fun


----------



## Yoused

Apple fanboy said:


> Talking about snow on Wednesday.




We are done talking about snow here. On Saturday, the sun was out and what little snow we had was plopping off the trees and forming shrinking patches of more ground than snow. On Sunday, the sullen sky said "_Ha ha, just kidding_" and spent 6 hours delivering the punchline. Today, it got onto turning into a sloppy, sodden mess. Weather app says it might be gone, for real this time, by the weekend.


----------



## Alli

shadow puppet said:


> Now waiting for my health insurance to approve whether or not they will cover me wearing a Zio patch for a week and an updated echocardiogram.



I hate insurance.


----------



## Herdfan

Mailed some stuff to the offspring in CA.  And one of the things I put in the box was bags.  Simple grocery bags from Kroger.  So she had something to scoop the cat litter into because you can't get them in CA.


----------



## shadow puppet

Herdfan said:


> Mailed some stuff to the offspring in CA.  And one of the things I put in the box was bags.  Simple grocery bags from Kroger.  So she had something to scoop the cat litter into because you can't get them in CA.



She can buy biodegradable bags at stores like Whole Foods or Sprouts.  Or heck, even off Amazon.
Californians support using reusable grocery bags for the sake of our environment.  That's a no brainer for me.


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> She can buy biodegradable bags at stores like Whole Foods or Sprouts.  Or heck, even off Amazon.
> Californians support using reusable grocery bags for the sake of our environment.  That's a no brainer for me.




I will let her know.  Thanks!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A morning of phone calls.

Later, I headed into the city in the early afternoon to pick up bread in the French bakery, (where I also treated myself to croissants); a visit was also paid to the cheesemonger's where I purchased cheese and guanciale.

Then, this afternoon, I paid some bills and bought some beer.

However, before that, for an hour or so, I saw my old history professor for a coffee, always an agreeable occasion; we hadn't met since Covid, and non-stop political and historical discussions are of enormous - passionate - interest to us both.


----------



## rdrr

Just took delivery of a brandy-new snowblower.  One thing I hate is being told a 2 hour delivery window in which I have to rearrange some morning meetings, only to have them show up an hour late.   Anyway...  With my luck I just guaranteed a mild winter for the Boston area.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Some (organic) fruit and vegetables were delivered early this morning from one of the stalls in the market.

Waited for the ice to melt before heading into the farmers' market, where I bought eggs (they were held for me) - free range, organic eggs - from the excellent, organic German stall, and they held the last of the (local, native) tomatoes for me, too.

Today was their last day, too, as they don't (or, rather, won't) put in an appearance (nothing is growing) until spring, so, we shall not see them again until mid March.

Other stalls shall show up next week, and then disappear for around a month.

Anyway, eggs, tomatoes, oranges, olive oil, olives, anchovies in a jar, and fresh pesto were all bought; as was some fish, as I shall prepare some chowder, or a spicy fish soup, over the week-end.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> We are done talking about snow here. On Saturday, the sun was out and what little snow we had was plopping off the trees and forming shrinking patches of more ground than snow. On Sunday, the sullen sky said "_Ha ha, just kidding_" and spent 6 hours delivering the punchline. Today, it got onto turning into a sloppy, sodden mess. Weather app says it might be gone, for real this time, by the weekend.




 Y'all have managed to ship that gig east.  Our turn in the real snow barrel Sunday.  And of course the ground is not even frozen, so no plow blades on trucks yet,  thanks to extended autumn weather... 

And of course I had meanwhile a long time ago scheduled a replacement of my HW heater for Monday,  so right now both the plumber and I are on tenterhooks about how much of a PITA it will be to get into and out of my driveway after the snow-slush event.   Best laid plans v weather gods, ugh.

What am I doing today?  Practicing my Spanish!   (OK,  watching Morocco v Portugal on Telemundo).


----------



## Alli

Little to do today other than enjoy the silence. The little girl next door is off performing as a mouse in The Nutcracker, and I have finally convinced her mother that no matter how much I love the little girl, I have seen said ballet 8 million times, and my life will not change by never seeing it again. Of course, that means I’ll be spending tomorrow with them. Maybe time for a trip to the library.

Other than that, I’m approving or laughing at hubby’s choices as he searches for a hot tub to add to our back yard paradise. (Gotta fit at least 4!)


----------



## Citysnaps

Enjoying some pretty decent rain in the San Francisco Bay Area while listening to some Janis Joplin.  Looks like the rain will continue into tomorrow!


----------



## shadow puppet

Citysnaps said:


> Enjoying some pretty decent rain in the San Francisco Bay Area while listening to some Janis Joplin.  Looks like the rain will continue into tomorrow!



Lucky you!  Our rain doesn't arrive in SoCal until tonight.  But at least I get to burrow under my down comforter, the Labrador kid snuggled next to me and fall asleep listening to it.


----------



## Pumbaa

Adventure time. Dropped by a greekish place for souvlaki, a supermarket for groceries and pants, then Ikea for some Montera cable management stuff. Followed up with a trip in a self-driving bus. They’ve made progress, much more “confident” driving this time. Yay!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Trotted (well, strolled, and a slow stroll, at that) down to the local shop (store) for my organic milk, (and organic cream, and some nice, high fruit content, marmalade) and kept a close eye on (possibly) slippery footpaths. Although I am well layered up, I must concede that it is bloody cold; in fact, it is freezing.

Actually, I walked on the road, and bought a second litre of milk (they always keep one for me), as this cold spell means that I shall be consuming more coffee and tea than usual.

Over the week-end, (and today), on a number of occasions, I salted my own drive way, and the path outside my house so that people (myself included) and enter and exit without running the risk of slipping, falling, breaking a limb or breaking their neck.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And my beer (purchased last Friday) - delicious and seasonally appropriate dark winter beer, twelve bottles of St Bernardus and Trappistes Rochefort delights - was delivered (belatedly) today.

Well, instead of gnashing my teeth, I simply took the view that if I didn't have it to hand, I couldn't drink it........actually, I have just enjoyed/endured (delete as inappropriate) an unexpected dry spell (all of eight days).


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> And my beer (purchased last Friday) - delicious and seasonally appropriate dark winter beer, twelve bottles of St Bernardus and Trappistes Rochefort delights - was delivered (belatedly) today.
> 
> Well, instead of gnashing my teeth, I simply took the view that if I didn't have it to hand, I couldn't drink it........actually, I have just enjoyed/endured (delete as inappropriate) an unexpected dry spell (all of eight days).




Hah, right,  but I certainly get how annoying can be an unexpected shortage of things one would rather have available.  A three-day blizzard with a two-day road cleanup afterward is what made me "choose"  to quit smoking cigarettes....   22 years ago. 

Sure, I was okay with it (physically at least) after a couple of days, but that experience also made me very grateful for a deep pantry on things that were always far less optional than nicotine.

We just had a big snow dump here,  so I'm glad to have happened to stock up on fresh produce last week,  before I was even aware of the snowy outlook.  Running out of fresh or at least some frozen produce in winter can make me quite grouchy.    Happy to say I'm having another stir fry tonight with broccoli, red and yellow bell peppers the main features.


----------



## lizkat

Today awaiting confirmation from weather gods whether it's 8-13 inches snow or 5" wintry mix tomorrow and Friday, but that seems like putting on back burner while meteorologists blend the models for other possible outcomes,  preferably with less of a spread.   Meanwhile been cooking some things can be eaten without reheating later on if necessary.   And about to watch Morocco v France.   Not a fan of Argentina and think France could take them in the end...   so it's hard to take a neutral sentiment into today's match,   as I have so admired how Morocco have battled their way through these brackets.


----------



## Alli

Just traded dense fog advisory for tornado warnings. Hubby is in the pool, nonetheless, and I plan on joining him shortly If the wind calms down.

Getting ready for our lady’s club party tomorrow so I made a huge batch of fudge and some baba ganouj. Haven’t made that in a while and I think I used too much tahini, but I doubt anyone will notice.


----------



## Nycturne

Being on call as a software developer is fun. (For varying definitions of fun, not eligible in Silicon Valley or Seattle, not to be taken with drugs or alcohol, may lead to loss of sleep or insomnia)

Also putting in paperwork to get a credit from the local utility district for a credit towards my electricity bill for buying an EV. Large enough to cover about a year of driving.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Today awaiting confirmation from weather gods whether it's 8-13 inches snow or 5" wintry mix tomorrow and Friday, but that seems like putting on back burner while meteorologists blend the models for other possible outcomes,  preferably with less of a spread.   Meanwhile been cooking some things can be eaten without reheating later on if necessary.   And about to watch Morocco v France.   Not a fan of Argentina and think France could take them in the end...   so it's hard to take a neutral sentiment into today's match,   as I have so admired how Morocco have battled their way through these brackets.



i'm not a fan of Argentina, either, and I devoutly hope that France *destroy* them when the two teams meet in the Final.

Dinner took the form of a soothing, warming, winter soup, based on an Italian recipe: Italian sausage, kale (not spinach, because kale was what I had) and potato - plus soffritto, garlic, thyme, rosemary.  Full recipe is in the recipe section.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Just traded dense fog advisory for tornado warnings. Hubby is in the pool, nonetheless, and I plan on joining him shortly If the wind calms down.
> 
> Getting ready for our lady’s club party tomorrow so I made a huge batch of fudge and some baba ganouj. Haven’t made that in a while and I think I used too much tahini, but I doubt anyone will notice.




Tornado warnings,,,,, argggggh.     If you suddenly feel that you're, heading towards Kansas,,,,  I'll surely hold a good thought for a soft landing,  and meanwhile of course help keep an eye out for that baba ganouj.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Just traded dense fog advisory for tornado warnings. Hubby is in the pool, nonetheless, and I plan on joining him shortly If the wind calms down.
> 
> Getting ready for our lady’s club party tomorrow so I made a huge batch of fudge and some baba ganouj. Haven’t made that in a while and I think I used too much tahini, but I doubt anyone will notice.



Baba ganoush...yum.  

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## lizkat

Cooking more rice.  Hard boiling some eggs (well now letting them ice-bath for a few minutes).    The forecast I complained about being too vague (8-13" of snow or 5" of wintry mix) has shaped up to be even  less informative really:   5 to 15" of all snow in rising temperatures.  Sounds messy...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Cooking more rice.  Hard boiling some eggs (well now letting them ice-bath for a few minutes).    The forecast I complained about being too vague (8-13" of snow or 5" of wintry mix) has shaped up to be even  less informative really:   5 to 15" of all snow in rising temperatures.  Sounds messy...




Take a look at Gordon Ramsay's recipe for Nasi Goreng, it is on YouTube; I've made it on a number of occasions and it is delicious (and easily tweaked to meet one's needs, while using what one has to hand in the pantry/fridge); tasty, soothing and warming and it goes with absolutely everything.

Both the rendang paste and the sambal oelek are store cupboard staples (easily obtained, or ordered, from Asian stores) and well worth investing in, for they make the dish; galangal is nice to have - and, if I have it, I will use it - but will substitute ginger if not.  Garlic is always available - and welcome - chez moi, so that is not an issue; and many of the other ingredients (apart from egg and cooked - i.e. day old - rice, and French onions) can be called upon as needed, or available.


----------



## Alli

Went to the women’s club Christmas party this morning. Plugged my iPad into the TV mounted on the wall and went straight Apple Music Sing. The ladies loved it.


----------



## lizkat

Appreciating the little break in the weather that was apparently designed to let us shovel out our footpaths before the resumption of the snowfall.   Nice division:  7 inches yesterday, 6 more now incoming before 1am tomorrow.    Plowing contractors have their work cut out around here for sure.   Well the snow on the trees looks festive anyway.   Reminds me to get a soup put together right now and brew some more coffee just in case we lose power later.   What starts out as an idea for grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup could end up as cheese and crackers alongside some gazpacho.


----------



## ronntaylor

Quick trip to the eye doctor. Everything looks fine. Fastest trip I've ever had with her. She had time to joke and talk about the upcoming holidays.

Already put in three hours of exercise and need a bit of a nap. Despite the rain and cold, I want to do another hour or so of speed walking (I was planning to hike on the nearby path, but too muddy and I'm not in the mood to clean my hiking boots today).

Heading out later for a pasta dinner. Been craving some all week.


----------



## shadow puppet

lizkat said:


> What starts out as an idea for grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup ...[snip]



One of my favorite childhood comfort foods on a chilly day ever.  I never outgrew it.

I have some cheese tortellini on hand and thinking of adding it to some cream of tomato soup.  Got the idea off Insta.


----------



## lizkat

shadow puppet said:


> One of my favorite childhood comfort foods on a chilly day ever.  I never outgrew it.
> 
> I have some cheese tortellini on hand and thinking of adding it to some cream of tomato soup.  Got the idea off Insta.




Wow, I had never thought of adding tortellini...    but I have now, thanks to you!

 [ stashes clip of post in recipe box... ]


----------



## shadow puppet

lizkat said:


> Wow, I had never thought of adding tortellini...    but I have now, thanks to you!
> 
> [ stashes clip of post in recipe box... ]



I never thought of adding tortellini either but it seems so clever!  

Here's a link to the recipe in case you're interested:

Tomato Tortellini Soup


----------



## Apple fanboy

Not much today. Picked up Covid this week so feel rubbish. Just avoiding Mrs AFB as much as possible.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Not much today. Picked up Covid this week so feel rubbish. Just avoiding Mrs AFB as much as possible.




Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Take good care of yourself.



Trying. Went on a short very slow walk. The fresh air and movement does me good, but I’m exhausted. It was only a mile.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Trying. Went on a short very slow walk. The fresh air and movement does me good, but I’m exhausted. It was only a mile.




Best of luck with it and do take good care of yourself.

For my part, I have just had my second massive nosebleed in four days; it started, in, of all places, the shower, very useful for cleaning up, but a real pain when trying to get dressed subsequently.

Unfortunately, Saturday is not the best day to seek any kind of medical advice on such matters.


----------



## mollyc

kids finished school yesterday. think the boys might go test drive a vehicle and the girl and i will probably make some christmas cookies.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> For my part, I have just had my second massive nosebleed in four days




That's more than a little concerning. Considering how tempered you're seemingly being about it, I assume this is something that happens fairly regularly for you?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Best of luck with it and do take good care of yourself.
> 
> For my part, I have just had my second massive nosebleed in four days; it started, in, of all places, the shower, very useful for cleaning up, but a real pain when trying to get dressed subsequently.
> 
> Unfortunately, Saturday is not the best day to seek any kind of medical advice on such matters.



Sorry to hear that. Not sure what would cause a nosebleed like that? Do you get them a lot?

Here I’m watching the football in bed as I’m isolating from Mrs AFB still. Hoping for extra time as there isn’t much on!


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Best of luck with it and do take good care of yourself.
> 
> For my part, I have just had my second massive nosebleed in four days; it started, in, of all places, the shower, very useful for cleaning up, but a real pain when trying to get dressed subsequently.
> 
> Unfortunately, Saturday is not the best day to seek any kind of medical advice on such matters.




I would be phoning my provider's  emergency line to report the two recent nosebleeds, or to listen to the outgoing greeting on their infernal answering service setup,   and then take whatever is their suggestion for acquiring emergency evaluation.    But then I've never had a nosebleed so I'd be totally freaked out.


----------



## Citysnaps

Today I'm visiting a friend who is recovering from a recent heart transplant procedure at Stanford Hospital.  For the last six or so years he's been on a portable battery operated pump called an LVAD (left ventricular assist device) to help out his heart.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> That's more than a little concerning. Considering how tempered you're seemingly being about it, I assume this is something that happens fairly regularly for you?



Actually, and this may sound surprising, I never get them, or, rather, never used to get them; I had two - quite minor ones - so minor, I forgot about them, a week or so after my return from Bosnia.

I have never had nosebleeds.  Not until now.

Then, this week, I had two - well, yes, quite, er, voluminous - actually, massive, nosebleeds, three days apart.

I was preparing dinner when I had the first, and - most improbably - was in the shower when the second occurred, this morning.


Apple fanboy said:


> Sorry to hear that. Not sure what would cause a nosebleed like that? Do you get them a lot?




No, until this week, I have never had a serious nosebleed in my life, and - until a few weeks ago - I had never had any sort of a nosebleed.


lizkat said:


> I would be phoning my provider's  emergency line to report the two recent nosebleeds, or to listen to the outgoing greeting on their infernal answering service setup,   and then take whatever is their suggestion for acquiring emergency evaluation.    But then I've never had a nosebleed so I'd be totally freaked out.



Well, I'm just back from nearly ten hours in A&E.

Nosebleeds are bad enough, but many of my poor peers in A&E seemed to have suffered from a variety of bad falls (recent weather, glassy, slippy, roads and footpaths offering a ready explanation), elbows, arms, eyes, legs, heads.....all requiring medical attention.  And they were so immeasurably kind to me - the state of my nose offered an adequate and visible explanation for my presence there. 

And then, there were the really serious and truly tragic cases, some with the pallor of what could not be described as - or mistaken for - anything other than a really serious condition; there is nothing like a few hours in A&E to put a bit of perspective on life and its problems.

Now, normally, I'd never venture near an emergency service at a week-end, especially at a week-end approaching Christmas, but, but but,......two nosebleeds in under four days, - nosebleeds where the bleeding did not cease within 15-30 minutes despite my following the relevant instructions, these merited a second - professional - opinion, if only to try to discover what caused the damned things. And, the second but: My GP does not work week-ends, and the locum would only have sent me to A&E anyway.

Okay: I have scripts (try finding an open pharmacy on a Sunday), and my GP will be written to, as will ENT for further exploration and examination.

Christmas - as I well recall with both parents - is not a good time for health issues to surface.


----------



## shadow puppet

@Scepticalscribe I'm so sorry to read of your recent health issues.  That sounds more than a tad disturbing.  I hope you're able to get this resolved as painlessly and as soon as possible.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Christmas - as I well recall with both parents - is not a good time for health issues to surface.




No indeed, but it's good you went to get checked up on, even if an aggravation with all that waiting.  Hope the path forward doesn't involve quite so much sitting around, gee.    Here's to an end to the nosebleeds!


----------



## Clix Pix

Glad to hear that you did go get checked out, SS!  Better to do that and  then have a further exploration path to follow if necessary, along with a prescription or two in hand in the meantime, than ignoring it and perhaps having a later, more unpleasant scenario unfold.   Kudos to you for going to A&E and then enduring the lengthy wait there!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, and this may sound surprising, I never get them, or, rather, never used to get them; I had two - quite minor ones - so minor, I forgot about them, a week or so after my return from Bosnia.
> 
> I have never had nosebleeds.  Not until now.
> 
> Then, this week, I had two - well, yes, quite, er, voluminous - actually, massive, nosebleeds, three days apart.
> 
> I was preparing dinner when I had the first, and - most improbably - was in the shower when the second occurred, this morning.
> 
> 
> No, until this week, I have never had a serious nosebleed in my life, and - until a few weeks ago - I had never had any sort of a nosebleed.
> 
> Well, I'm just back from nearly ten hours in A&E.
> 
> Nosebleeds are bad enough, but many of my poor peers in A&E seemed to have suffered from a variety of bad falls (recent weather, glassy, slippy, roads and footpaths offering a ready explanation), elbows, arms, eyes, legs, heads.....
> 
> And then, there were the really serious and truly tragic cases; there is nothing like a few hours in A&E to put a bit of perspective on life and its problems.
> 
> Now, normally, I'd never venture near an emergency service at a week-end, especially at a week-end approaching Christmas, but, but but,......two nosebleeds in under four days, - nosebleeds where the bleeding did not cease within 15-30 minutes despite my following the relevant instructions, these merited a second - professional - opinion, if only to try to discover what caused the damned things. And, the second but: My GP does not work week-ends, and the locum would only have sent me to A&E anyway.
> 
> Okay: I have scripts (try finding an open pharmacy on a Sunday), and my GP will be written to, as will ENT for further exploration and examination.
> 
> Christmas - as I well recall with both parents - is not a good time for health issues to surface.



Glad you went to get it checked out. I recall taking Miss AFB to A&E many years ago and waiting for hours on end. Rather soul destroying. Glad I haven’t had to venture near one in years. Actually since I moved I don’t even know where my local one is! I should probably find out just in case. 
Anyway hope you found a chemist. There is always one open as they have a rota to keep one open late somewhere. But not easy without a car. 

Had a better nights sleep so I’m hoping the Covid is on the decline. However the ulcers are worse this morning. Especially the ones at the back of my throat. Hurts to swallow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, two (massive) nosebleeds in three days - Wednesday evening and Saturday morning was more than adequate warning - plus, the fact that neither subsided in what various internet sites I consulted advised was an appropriate time frame, by 15, at most 30 minutes - were in themselves, sufficient warning that this needed to be looked at by someone who had some idea of what they were about.

Given that my GP was shut, A&E was the next obvious option; well, it was nice and warm, and I watched the World Cup (3rd place play off) match there.

While I had charged up my phone, ten hours in A&E did for the battery on my (I now realise quite elderly) iPhone SE; memo to self: Bring charger next time.

In truth, I thought I'd be fine for several hours with a fully charged phone, well, I was, but, I wasn't, as I was there for (far) longer than expected.  Actually, almost everyone else in there, despite their battered and bruised appearances, had phones that are more modern than mine, and chargers that were incompatible with mine.

I took a taxi to the hospital and apologised to the kind driver for the risk his nice clean car was undertaking with the state of his passenger - to be more preceise, the state of my nose (an enormous - and quite spectacularly horrid - clot had formed, but blood was still seeping through).

He handed me tissues, (although I was already amply supplied) and drove exceedingly carefully (state of roads and state of passenger both requiring and dictating and determining this) and was extraordinarily kind, as was the Pakistani doctor (kind, competent, professional) who treated me when I did finally manage to be seen in A&E.

Now, I have suffered from sinus issues all of my life, and the A&E doctor explained that he could see that there were issues with my sinuses, and that my nose was red, and inflamed, but also could not see an immediate explanation for what had actually caused this (i.e. no evident and visible cause such as a burst blood vessel).  Hence, ENT.

I had to phone the French bakery to let them know that they no longer needed to hold bread for me, but that instead, I shall head in to collect some tomorrow.

Right: Pharmacy hunt beckons.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, two (massive) nosebleeds in three days - Wednesday evening and Saturday morning was more than adequate warning - plus, the fact that neither subsided in what various internet sites I consulted advised was an apropriate time frame, by 15, at most 30 minutes - were in themselves, sufficient warning that this needed to be looked at.
> 
> Given that my GP was shut, A&E was the next obvious option; well, it was nice and warm, and I watched the World Cup (3rd place play off) match there.
> 
> While I had charged up my phone, ten hours in A&E did for the battery on my (I now realise quite elderly) iPhone SE; memo to self: Bring charger next time.
> 
> In truth, I thought I'd be fine for several hours with a fully charged phone, wellm, I was, but, I wasn't, as I was there for longer than expected.  Actually, almost everyone else in there, despite their battered and bruised appearances, had phones that are more modern than mine, and chargers that were incompatible with mine.
> 
> I took a taxi and apologised to the kind driver for the risk his nice clean car was undertaking with the state of his passenger - to be more preceise, the state of my nose (an enormous - and quite spectacularly horrid - clot had formed, but blood was still seeping through).
> 
> He handed me tissues, (although I was already amply supplied) and drove exceedingly carefully (stae of roads and state of passenger both requiring and determining this) and was extraordinarily kind, as was the Pakistani doctor (kind, competent, professional) who treated me when I did finally manage to be seen in A&E.
> 
> Now, I have suffered from sinus issues all of my life, and the A&E doctor explained that he could see that there were issues with my sinuses, and that my nose was red, and inflamed, but also could not see an immediate explanation for what had actually caused this (i.e. no evident and visible cause such as a burst blood vessel).  Hence, ENT.
> 
> I had to phone the French bakery to let them know that they no longer needed to hold bread for me, but that instead, I shall head in to collect some tomorrow.
> 
> Right: Pharmacy hunt beckons.



Good luck with the hunt. An option for your phone maybe a portable battery. They can extend the battery quite a bit and you just keep it in your bag when you need it. I often use one at work when away from the office. Often referred to as a power bank when searching Amazon etc.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Back from the pharmacy; they were brisk and professional, and I am now equipped with a nasal spray, and a cream, both to be used every six-eight hours for the next ten days.

On the kind Pakistani doctor's recommendation, I also purchased some medical gauze - for, last night, he had demonstrated to me how to apply a dressing to my nose should this recur.

He had hoped that it would start bleeding again while I was under observation last night, so that he could attempt to identify what caused this (unpleasant and inconvenient) condition, but, of course, as is the bizarre and ironic way of such things, needless to say, my nose was clean and quiet and utterly exemplary in its refusal to bleed on command.

Of course, on reflection, I do recall that Mother used to suffer from volcanic nosebleeds, all of her life, until she had the offending organ cauterised after a particularly dramatic incident where her husband (who had recently recovered from cardiac surgery and was rather focussed on his own needs) and Other Brother - both of whom were being driven by my mother, her husband to the city,  Other Brother to the train or bus station to return to where he lived - abandoned her and bravely fled, when her nose exploded volcanically, whereupon she calmly stopped the car, found parking, dropped them off, (they both decided to catch a bus) and then proceeded to make her (own) way to her GP's surgery (which fortunately was very close by).

I was away on elections, and Decent Brother - when he arrived home that night, and spotted Mother's car parked where it was never parked - was (quite rightly) incandescent with his father and sibling.

Mother's GP (who is now mine) couldn't arrest the flow, and Mother was despatched into A&E, the taxi driver terrified that his nice white leather seats would suffer (my mother thought this was hilarious, while simultaneously feeling sorry for him, as doubtless Friday night drunks regularly did far more damage to the car than an elderly lady with a heavily bleeding nose on the way to hospital to have it treated).

Anyway, she was fortunate; A&E passed her onto ENT who dealt with her immediately and decided to cauterise the relevant part of her nose; and, after that, she never suffered from another nosebleed until her life ended almost two decades later.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I also stopped off in one of my favourite coffee shops, had a relaxed coffee, and stocked up on (Ethiopian) coffee and paper filters.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> I also stopped off in one of my favourite coffee shops, had a relaxed coffee, and stocked up on (Ethiopian) coffee and paper filters.



Hah, a good sign when you're back to thinking about ...  the essentials!


----------



## lizkat

Today I'm grouchily updating my homebrew metadata spreadsheet for ebooks purchased from Apple. They have zero interest in the MacOS version of Books app.  They haven't even updated the feedback page's slider to show the correct "latest version" of the app since sometime around v 1.5.x. 

Well moving right along,... @Scepticalscribe's mention of Ethiopian coffee made me think about brewing up a coffee break from this periodic annoyance of keeping info on my books up to date the hard way,   so I'm off for a cuppa Brazilian or Honduran, the two options currently gracing my cupboards.


----------



## Herdfan

Replaced all remaining can lights in the house with LED's.   Now other than the high chandelier, the entire house is LED.

I had started this process a few years ago, but I have a house full of non-neutral dimmers and a lot of LED's didn't place nice with them.  But the newer ones do so I was glad to get it done.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Saw an old friend for coffee (in one of my favourite coffee shops) and brunch this morning.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Saw an old friend for coffee (in one of my favourite coffee shops) and brunch this morning.



Sounds nice. WFH here. Still not feeling great. Mrs AFB has got some sort of virus but is testing negative for Covid. I feel sorry for her, but am isolating from her just in case. She needs to be looked after, not looking after me. But I’m banished to the bedroom and study.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Saw another friend - an academic - for coffee this afternoon in the French bakery: Their coffee is excellent.

Both of these coffee appointments had been deferred - twice or three times - last week, on account of, firstly, the weather, and secondly, my nosebleeds.

So, very nice to catch up.

Visited the library, returned (overdue) books - I love libraries, but was not about to risk life and limb by venturing out last week - and collected books that were waiting for me.

Had my watch battery replaced (it has been stuttering and stopping over the past fortnight).

Collected my bread (I had phoned them earlier, and had to cancel on Saturday because I was in A&E) in the French bakery, and placed (and paid for) bread for Christmas.

And paid a visit to the cheesemonger's, and placed an order for Christmas whcih I shall collect on December 23rd.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Sounds nice. WFH here. Still not feeling great. Mrs AFB has got some sort of virus but is testing negative for Covid. I feel sorry for her, but am isolating from her just in case. She needs to be looked after, not looking after me. But I’m banished to the bedroom and study.



Look after yourself and hope that both you and Mrs AFB are feeling better.


----------



## Alli

Ran to CVS this morning to pick up my eye drops so I can have my first cataract removed on Thursday. Came home, rearranged the living room, and started a nice fire in the fireplace. (We still haven’t put the heat on.) Now I’m sitting in front of a nice fire with the tv on so I can watch the J6C announcement. Nothing else planned for the day.


----------



## Herdfan

Alli said:


> Ran to CVS this morning to pick up my eye drops so I can have my first cataract removed on Thursday. Came home, rearranged the living room, and started a nice fire in the fireplace. (We still haven’t put the heat on.) Now I’m sitting in front of a nice fire with the tv on so I can watch the J6C announcement. Nothing else planned for the day.




Good luck.  My procedures were relatively painless.  Biggest issue I had was on my first one the nurse put enough dilating drops in that I was dilated for a couple of days.  I looked like a mad cat.

As for the drops, if they are still using the same ones, one of the ones I got didn't sting, but was more of a shock to the eyeball.  Not a fan of that one.  

Are you getting regular implants or multi-focals?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Look after yourself and hope that both you and Mrs AFB are feeling better.



Still pretty sick. Mrs AFB has some virus (although the Covid tests are negative). It’s a cold and very sore throat with a nasty cough. Temperature. And monthly cycle stuff as well on top. Poor thing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Still pretty sick. Mrs AFB has some virus (although the Covid tests are negative). It’s a cold and very sore throat with a nasty cough. Temperature. And monthly cycle stuff as well on top. Poor thing.




Recently, the weather has been absolutely freezing (and  - with soaring energy costs - our homes have been a lot less warm than we are used to).

Personally, I have an enormous tolerance for heat - and I suspect that Mrs AFB may be the same (many women are).

A cold spell, a cold house, and monthly cycle stuff - I rememeber - at school - that I always used to feel frozen to the absolute bone on the first day or so when monthly cycle came around (and subsequently discovered that birth control was a life-saver and was terrific for alleviating some of the more awful and uncomfortable symptoms of this condition) will combine to make you feel utterly miserable; it is possible that her immune system may also be less robust than usual.

Anyway, my sympathies to you both; be kind to yourselves.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Good luck.  My procedures were relatively painless.  Biggest issue I had was on my first one the nurse put enough dilating drops in that I was dilated for a couple of days.  I looked like a mad cat.
> 
> As for the drops, if they are still using the same ones, one of the ones I got didn't sting, but was more of a shock to the eyeball.  Not a fan of that one.
> 
> Are you getting regular implants or multi-focals?



I’m getting regular. The multi-focals just didn’t seem to be worth it. I did opt for laser though, which means they’ll be able to do a better correction of my near vision as well as far.

Why did no one mention how much those ducking eye drops cost?! Good lord a’mighty. $365 for a bottle the size of my pinky toe. I sure hope there’s enough in there for both eyes. I was able to get it for $80 thanks to a program from Bausch and Lomb, but seriously.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I’m getting regular. The multi-focals just didn’t seem to be worth it. I did opt for laser though, which means they’ll be able to do a better correction of my near vision as well as far.
> 
> Why did no one mention how much those ducking eye drops cost?! Good lord a’mighty. $365 for a bottle the size of my pinky toe. I sure hope there’s enough in there for both eyes. I was able to get it for $80 thanks to a program from Bausch and Lomb, but seriously.




Yah my doc scrounged around and came up with samples bc she didn't want to substitute generics, and knew the stupid things could cost like a month's worth of groceries.  The insurance for that stuff wasn't great.   You'd think by now with all the people who have had their cataracts addressed, even the brand name ones would cost less than they do! 

Hope you'll enjoy your "new improved outlook on life"  -- I sure did, after even the first eye was done.


----------



## shadow puppet

Alli said:


> I’m getting regular. The multi-focals just didn’t seem to be worth it. I did opt for laser though, which means they’ll be able to do a better correction of my near vision as well as far.
> 
> Why did no one mention how much those ducking eye drops cost?! Good lord a’mighty. $365 for a bottle the size of my pinky toe. I sure hope there’s enough in there for both eyes. I was able to get it for $80 thanks to a program from Bausch and Lomb, but seriously.



I had regular for my right eye about 6 years ago.  I couldn't do the multifocal due to astigmatism.  Agree, the drops are crazy expensive and I had to get so many it was nuts. 

The halos I saw immediately following surgery were psychadelic crazy but wore off fairly quickly.  But man, I could not believe the color and detail I could see following the procedure.  I remember watching some Nat Geo show that evening and seeing a close up of a snake.  It was WILD.  I felt like I was seeing in HD!

Sure hope you get amazing results and that everything goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> The halos I saw immediately following surgery were psychadelic crazy but wore off fairly quickly.




I did the multi-focals, so I kind of expected some halos.  But where the nurse dilated me so hard, we were taking our daughter to swim practice and since it was December, it was already dark.  So as we are driving down the interstate I was seeing huge bright halos from all the headlights.  At first I though Oh, No!  What have I done getting multi-focals.  Turns out I was so dilated I was getting reflections off the outer edge of the implant.



shadow puppet said:


> But man, I could not believe the color and detail I could see following the procedure.  I remember watching some Nat Geo show that evening and seeing a close up of a snake.  It was WILD.  I felt like I was seeing in HD!




I started wearing glasses in 4th grade and contacts in 7th.  So for 30+ years, my vision was good, but not great.  I have a slight astigmatism, but not bad.  Just bad enough to keep the contacts from giving me perfect vision, but not bad enough to have gone to Toric's.  They did some limbal relaxing incisions when I was having my surgery to minimize it.  One eye worked, the other didn't, but not bad enough to get them lasered.  

And, yes once you see the way you can see with implants, it is like you have been missing something.  What's fun now is I am getting to the age where all my friends are pulling out their readers, but with my multi's, I can see my phone, the menu, a book, etc.  It just has to be a certain distance.  

The one thing I have not experienced is dry eyes.  My dad used prescription drops and mom used OTC.  But for the most part it hasn't been an issue for me.  That may change in AZ, but so far I've been good.

Good luck @Alli !


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Decent Brother phoned earlier today (during lunchtime); bless him, he thought that today was the anniversary (the fourth) of my mother's (well, our mother's) death, but that is actually tomorrow; he was shocked, poor chap. 

Anyway, as always, we had a nice chat.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Decent Brother phoned earlier today (during lunchtime); bless him, he thought that today was the anniversary (the fourth) of my mother's (well, our mother's) death, but that is actually tomorrow; he was shocked, poor chap.
> 
> Anyway, as always, we had a nice chat.



My commiserations on tomorrow. Hopefully you can do something nice to remember her by. Perhaps listening to ABBA, having one of those nice cakes from the French bakery and a nice glass of something.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> My commiserations on tomorrow. Hopefully you can do something nice to remember her by. Perhaps listening to ABBA, having one of those nice cakes from the French bakery and a nice glass of something.




An excellent idea, thank you.

She adored the almond and chocolate croissants from the French bakery, so, whenever the carer or I were purchasing the usual weekly French bread order we always added some almond and chocolate croissants for Mother.

In fact, yesterday, when I finally collected the bread I had had to cancel on Saturday (on account of having to spend around ten hours in A&E), I also had a coffee in the French bakery (their coffee, not surprisingly, is excellent) with an academic friend, and while I was awaiting the arrival of my friend, Mother, and the greedy and uninhibited delight she took in devouring her almond and chocolate croissants from the French bakery, crossed my mind and memory.


----------



## Yoused

shadow puppet said:


> I could not believe the color and detail I could see following the procedure. I remember watching some Nat Geo show that evening and seeing a close up of a snake. It was WILD. I felt like I was seeing in HD!



Biological lenses block the near UV that replacement lenses admit, so the HD you are seeing is partly due to extended color perception.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Collected my meat order from the organic butcher's stall, and had a haircut; my Christmas beer (mostly Trappistes Rochefort and St Bernardus) was also delivered.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Vegetables and fruit have been delivered; most of the stalls in the market plan to take several weeks off (well, nothing is growing), and the vast majority will not put in an appearance before mid January, while several don't plan to return until well into February or March.


----------



## mollyc

is my daughter's 17th birthday, so mostly making her a cake and hanging out with her.


----------



## Cmaier

mollyc said:


> is my daughter's 17th birthday, so mostly making her a cake and hanging out with her.



My daughter’s having a sleepover tonight for her 14th birthday, so I’m mostly staying away from her.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Vegetables and fruit have been delivered; most of the stalls in the market plan to take several weeks off (well, nothing is growing), and the vast majority will not put in an appearance before mid January, while several don't plan to return until well into February or March.




The huge veggie farm plus some local farm stands here all shut down right after they sell their winter squashes and root veggies in late November.  Of course the supermarkets have fresh produce year round, but "fresh" is a relative term, isn't it.  Those farm stands won't open again until May when they bring out transplanted seedlings for us veggie gardeners to transplant again at least once until setting out in June.

Well the solstice is behind us now, so spring must be just around the corner.   (yes, a total joke)

Today for me is a some last minute gift wrapping of things destined to land with a couple of local friends, and then cooking ahead a little for the weekend.   My family tends more and more to "do Christmas" in the spring... so the holiday is a movable feast for us, not anchored to the actual date any more,  which suits those of us in the northern climes just fine.

Otherwise back to a book about Philadelphia during the time Ed Rendell was mayor, back in the 90s.   It's the intro I chose while considering that city as potential subject of my 2023 "deep dive."  Always wanted to know more about a place with so much significance in USA history,  as well as having become for awhile practically the center of world attention for American innovation and industrial progress.   In the meantime I'm enjoying the bio of Rendell a lot.


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> Biological lenses block the near UV that replacement lenses admit, so the HD you are seeing is partly due to extended color perception.




Did not know that.  Thanks!

Is that also why those with implants are generally more sensitive to bright lights?  I was always more sensitive than others due to light blue eyes, but after my surgery I wear polarized sunglasses almost all the time I am outside.  Even on cloudy days.


----------



## Herdfan

Cmaier said:


> My daughter’s having a sleepover tonight for her 14th birthday, so I’m mostly staying away from her.




Smartest thing you can do.


----------



## Alli

First cataract successfully removed this morning. Took no time at all, and I was home by 9 a.m. Took a lengthy nap, and spent the rest of the day putting in eye drops every hour. I feel great. Looking forward to getting the left eye done in 2 weeks.


----------



## Clix Pix

Kudos to you!  One eye done, one to go....and today's procedure went great!  What more could one ask??   Keep us posted as things progress and especially how much of a difference you notice now in your vision in the one eye....


----------



## Apple fanboy

mollyc said:


> is my daughter's 17th birthday, so mostly making her a cake and hanging out with her.



That’s lovely. I’d give my right arm to be able to do the same. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Alli

Today I’m going to see the optometrist for the post-surgery check. I’d love to go get a pedicure, but I think I’ve missed the window for that. Besides, in this weather nobody will be seeing my feet.


----------



## Herdfan

Sitting here posting via Hotspot.

Lost power last night at 2:30.  Generator is up and running, but the cable box at the end of the street needs power for its amplifier and Comcast hasn't made it out with a generator yet.

And it's COLD.  Not much snow, only about an inch, but that is on top of a layer of ice.  So probably won't be going anywhere today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Headed into the city to collect my French bread, and also, to collect a tarte tatin (I am different to Christmas cake, but I love a good tarte tatin) that was prepared for me by the wonderful chef in my favourite restaurant an award winning (Michelin Gourmand bib) place.

Bless them, they close today and shall remain shut until January 3, to allow their staff a decent break.  

The cheesemonger shall deliver my cheese tomorrow.


----------



## Nycturne

Herdfan said:


> I wear polarized sunglasses almost all the time I am outside.  Even on cloudy days.




Some of us just call that living in Seattle.

EDIT: I kid, but some of it could just be dependent on what you are used to. And in fairness, people in general should probably be wearing sunglasses more often than they do.


----------



## rdrr

Ordering a cake for the upcoming wedding.   It boggles my mind how flour, sugar, and eggs can add up to nearly $1000, and that is for a simple two tier (8" an 12") vanilla and chocolate cake with buttercream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Nycturne said:


> Some of us just call that living in Seattle.
> 
> EDIT: I kid, but some of it could just be dependent on what you are used to. And in fairness, people in general should probably be wearing sunglasses more often than they do.




Agreed, but, for those of us who wear spectacles all of the time, that usually means having to invest in, acquire, or otherwise obtain a pair of prescription sunglasses.

Mind you, once you head down that route, you will wonder why it never occurred to you to do so any earlier; I don't know what I'd do without mine - they are absolutely invaluable.


----------



## Nycturne

Scepticalscribe said:


> Agreed, but, for those of us who wear spectacles all of the time, that usually means having to invest in, acquire, or otherwise obtain a pair of prescription sunglasses.
> 
> Mind you, once you head down that route, you will wonder why it never occurred to you to do so any earlier; I don't know what I'd do without mine - they are absolutely invaluable.




Oh, I’m in that boat. I have a pair of prescription sunglasses that are always in the car, and I’ve used them on overcast days quite often. 

I’ve been fortunate that my eyes haven’t shifted much over the last 10 years, so haven’t had to replace them for quite a while.


----------



## Herdfan

Nycturne said:


> Some of us just call that living in Seattle.
> 
> EDIT: I kid, but some of it could just be dependent on what you are used to. And in fairness, people in general should probably be wearing sunglasses more often than they do.




I think my daughter was around 7 when I bought her a pair of polarized Oakley's.  Yeah they were expensive for a kid, but her eyes are kind of worth it.  She managed to hold on to them for several years.  Plus they were pretty indestructible.



Scepticalscribe said:


> Agreed, but, for those of us who wear spectacles all of the time, that usually means having to invest in, acquire, or otherwise obtain a pair of prescription sunglasses.




The wife has a clip that goes on hers.  It is made by the same manufacturer who made her frames, so it fits well.  Not like ones you get at  gas station.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I used to have (wear, sport?) clip-ons, but they tended to break easily, and, moreover, it was always a challenge to find a pair sufficiently small for me to be able to wear comfortably.

However, ever since I decided to go the prescription sunglasses route, I must say that I have become a firm fan, a passionate proponent, and would never be without a pair.


----------



## mollyc

this is "what did you do yesterday?"


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> Is that also why those with implants are generally more sensitive to bright lights?  I was always more sensitive than others due to light blue eyes, but after my surgery I wear polarized sunglasses almost all the time I am outside.  Even on cloudy days.




My assumption would be that UV is not good for tissues, such as are retinas, so wearing your _Cheap Sunglasses_ outside is a good idea. If you were accustomed to wearing corrective glasses (mine are kinda thick), having that extra layer reduces some light coming in.

As a teenager, when I started wearing hard contacts, the increase in incoming light, coupled I think with the things floating on my eyes, caused me to develop the sneeze reaction going from dark to bright places. The people who have the sneeze reaction come to understand the eye-nose link well (e.g., you nose runs when you cry). Those who never get the sneeze reaction tend to not believe it is real.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Laundry, bedlinen, perusing recipes, sending Yuletide texts and emails, and generally chilling out.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> Laundry, bedlinen, perusing recipes, sending Yuletide texts and emails, and generally chilling out.



Our laundry is pretty backed up. But Mrs AFB doesn’t like me to touch her machine. Hopefully she’s up to a load tomorrow before one of us runs out of essentials!


----------



## Alli

Regarding Rx sunglasses, for those of you in the US, just get a pair of Pair eyeglasses. They have magnetic frames in every conceivable color and pattern as well as magnetic sunglass toppers. The glasses themselves don’t cost any more than any other glasses, and the toppers are all around $30 each. They’re great for me this week since I really need the sunglass part but have knocked out the lens on the right side due to the cataract surgery.

All I’m doing today is laundry so that we can pack for tomorrow.


----------



## SuperMatt

Staying home, laundry, watching the Bills


----------



## Clix Pix

Today must be Laundry Day for a lot of us!  Yep, did mine today as well....now I'm set with fresh linens on the bed, clean towels, sheets and clothing all folded and put away in appropriate places.    Have a couple more domestic chores to do and then I'm done for the weekend and the holiday.   Tomorrow will be devoted to texting/phone calls/emails to various family and friends, plus just chillin' out,  although I probably will do a few this evening as well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I'm laughing at your comment, @Clix Pix, about how it seems to have been laundry day, today, for so many of us.

(The contrast with my student days.....when Christmas Eve was spent in the company of one's drinking companions, or pals, or partners...)

Anyway, the cheesemonger has just called by, - accompanied by the lovely Ukrainian to whom he has given refuge to for the past nine months or so - with a wonderful box of goodies, (olive oil, truffle oil, balsamic vinegar, wine, Italian tomato sauce, Italian tuna in a jar, honey, and - of course - cheese, among many other delights). 

Cooking doesn't appeal tonight, but I have perused recipes for tomorrow. 

A bottle of Trappistes Rochefort 8 has been opened.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Today must be Laundry Day for a lot of us!  Yep, did mine today as well....now I'm set with fresh linens on the bed, clean towels, sheets and clothing all folded and put away in appropriate places.    Have a couple more domestic chores to do and then I'm done for the weekend and the holiday.   Tomorrow will be devoted to texting/phone calls/emails to various family and friends, plus just chillin' out,  although I probably will do a few this evening as well.



Apparently its bedding in the morning Mrs AFB informs me. Hopefully she has a bit more energy tomorrow compared to today.


----------



## Cmaier

Spending my day waiting for Tesla roadside support to pick up the phone.

My car has a light that continuously cycles between ”parking brake did not release - driving may damage the brake” and “parking brake did not engage - car may freely roll”

Probably a parking break servo, but maybe just a software issue since it started right after a software update.  Looks like I’ll be calling AAA monday to tow it to a service center.

Nice to know that tesla roadside will take at least a half hour to give you a human, though.  Another reason my next car will not be a Tesla.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Spending my day waiting for Tesla roadside support to pick up the phone.
> 
> My car has a light that continuously cycles between ”parking brake did not release - driving may damage the brake” and “parking brake did not engage - car may freely roll”
> 
> Probably a parking break servo, but maybe just a software issue since it started right after a software update.  Looks like I’ll be calling AAA monday to tow it to a service center.
> 
> Nice to know that tesla roadside will take at least a half hour to give you a human, though.  Another reason my next car will not be a Tesla.



Good call, considering that it's automated for all stop/hold functions I wouldn't trust it either.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Good call, considering that it's automated for all stop/hold functions I wouldn't trust it either.



Yeah, i just took a look in the garage and found i can easily roll the car.  So it looks like it’s stuck half open.  Probably the servo.  Tesla phone guy thought it was a software issue after looking at the car diagnostics, but his suggested resets and power offs did nothing.  So I’ll call AAA on monday. I sweet-talked him into giving me the direct phone number for Santa Clara, so I can call ahead and not have to ride with the car.  (Going to tow just in case it really does sometimes stick closed.  It seems its really stuck open, but the car’s diagnostic lights are confused.)


----------



## Cmaier

Cmaier said:


> Yeah, i just took a look in the garage and found i can easily roll the car.  So it looks like it’s stuck half open.  Probably the servo.  Tesla phone guy thought it was a software issue after looking at the car diagnostics, but his suggested resets and power offs did nothing.  So I’ll call AAA on monday. I sweet-talked him into giving me the direct phone number for Santa Clara, so I can call ahead and not have to ride with the car.  (Going to tow just in case it really does sometimes stick closed.  It seems its really stuck open, but the car’s diagnostic lights are confused.)



Ha - looks like they publish the phone number on the web.  When I needed that number 6 months ago it was not published there. And here I thought i was so charming.


----------



## ronntaylor

Plans to chill most of the day. Still deciding on what to have for our 22nd anniversary dinner. We met in September 2000, but while prepping for Midnight Mass on December 24th (he played piano at night services and many of the special occasions) we were inundated with cheers about being an "official" couple. It was the sweater I bought for him that everyone liked. When he explained that I bought it, everyone replied along the lines "Oh, it's official then!"

Had planned to go out for a pasta dinner. But it's so cold and bleak out.

Still went out for a short walk before the sun set.


----------

